# What has Trump done to this country?



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2020)

I'll tell you just a few things

Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
Withdraw from the Iranian Nuclear Agreement
Withdraw from the World Heath Organization
Withdraw from NAFTA
Withdraw from the UN Human Rights Council
Withdraw from UNESCO
Withdraw from the World Trade Organization

There are more, but I'm tired of typing withdraw.

Never in the 1,227 days of Trump’s presidency has the nation seemed to cry out for leadership as it did Sunday, yet Trump made no attempt to provide it.

That was by design it seems.

Trump and some of his advisers calculated that he should not speak to the nation because he's a fucking idiot and had nothing new to say and had no tangible policy or action to announce yet, according to a senior administration official. Evidently not feeling an urgent motivation Sunday to try to bring people together, he stayed silent, which was nice for a change.

Trump let his tweets speak for themselves.

One attacked the Democratic mayor of Minneapolis; another announced that his administration would designate the ANTIFA movement a terrorist organization (good luck on that one), a third accused the media of fomenting hatred and anarchy & in yet another, he praised himself for the deployment of the National Guard and denigrated former vice president Joe Biden.

Then that cocksucker Tweeted

“Get tough Democrat Mayors and Governors. These people are ANARCHISTS. Call in our National Guard NOW. The World is watching and laughing at you and Sleepy Joe. Is this what America wants? NO!!!”

Then he Tweeted that he was ready to kill the protesters and release,

“the most vicious dogs, and most ominous weapons, I have ever seen,”

The United States is visibly, painfully broken by Trump & the unprecedented confluence of health, economic and social crises, any one of which alone would test a president, but Trump is not a POTUS, he's a fucking fool

It was extraordinary then to hear some in the public arena suggest yesterday that this idiot ought stay in the background, arguing that Trump lacked the moral authority and credibility necessary to heal the country.

“He should just stop talking. This is like Charlottesville all over again,” Atlanta Mayor Keisha Lance Bottoms said yesterday on CNN’s “State of the Union,” referring to Trump’s equivocations following a deadly white-supremacist rally in 2017. “He speaks, and he makes it worse. There are times when you should just be quiet. And I wish that he would just be quiet.”

I simply wish he would fucking die & do this country & the World in general a favor 

This weekend exemplified many of the characteristics that have defined Trump’s five years as a presidential candidate and president, chaos and unrest, fear and anger, division and disruption. Some of these themes and qualities helped draw Trump’s brain dead supporters to him and keep them faithful, giving him a chance at reelection in November despite the carnage on his watch this spring.

“The rioting in the streets has put an exclamation point on what this president cannot do: To bring people around and say we are all in this together,” said Tom Rath, a longtime Republican official and former attorney general in New Hampshire. “On his automatic transmission, there is one speed. It is not conciliate. It is not comfort. It is not forge consensus. It is attack. And the frustration right now is that nobody is in charge. Anarchy rules.”

Yup, Anarchy rules for sure now, cities are burning from coast to coast, the National Guard is active in 3 states, curfews everywhere & the US militaries MP's are on alert to quell the riots in this country for the 1st time since the fucking Civil War.

Nice work Trump

Only 5 more months, and we can dump this POS


----------



## howellman howell (Jun 1, 2020)

it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Nancy is on point in this interview. Trump has no dignity in his role in our country.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 1, 2020)

He's uncovered a festering boil.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm sure we've all had that annoying work partner, relative etc. But now one is running the country. Maga likes blacks... Who the fick speaks like that?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> He's uncovered a festering boil.


Trump has been picking at it for long enough.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2020)

Bunkerboy didn't have anything to do with most of what's wrong with this country but he is exploiting those weaknesses for personal gain. The people protecting him (GOP) on the other hand have caused many of those things.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

howellman howell said:


> it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


hmmmmmmmm..almost like.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Bunkerboy didn't have anything to do with most of what's wrong with this country but he is exploiting those weaknesses for personal gain. The people protecting him (GOP) on the other hand have caused many of those things.


our weakened state? i'm half expecting my phone to go off and it's not amber alert..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


and those are the things we KNOW..

*I simply wish he would fucking die & do this country & the World in general a favor *


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Bunkerboy didn't have anything to do with most of what's wrong with this country but he is exploiting those weaknesses for personal gain. The people protecting him (GOP) on the other hand have caused many of those things.


Agree. Trump is an outcome not a cause. The right wing movement that took over the conservative Republican party is the cause. The Republican Party doesn't look anything like Reagan's socially conservative party. That party died in 2008 and the new one is reactionary, violent and careless, not to mention every bit as racist as Reagan's party. 

Vote Republicans out.

But still, Trump is directly commanding governors to violently crack down. Nothing pleases me more than to read about the push back he's getting from the states on this. He has groomed a paramilitary goon squad that will take action. It's going to be a nasty, hot and violent summer. For this, I will lay blame on Trump.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

Although Trump did have his hands in baking this cake that the Republicans wanted with all of his 'birther' bs back in 2010 when he sent Cohen to investigate Obama. And since 2015 he has been full tilt creating this turmoil we are in now. 

I don't think it is a coincidence that the courts are looking at a case with 10 years of Trumps financial records taking us back to this time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 1, 2020)

howellman howell said:


> it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> He's uncovered a festering boil.


more like complete necrosis..time to amputate..we can't do 5 months of this..the country won't survive.

he's going to have to leave before his term is over.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 1, 2020)

I just conversed with a trumpkin. Just because news says it don't make it so. She said Trump isn't racist.








An Oral History of Trump’s Bigotry


His racism and intolerance have always been in evidence; only slowly did he begin to understand how to use them to his advantage.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

Here we go, DC protest is getting ramped up and now Trump is going to 'read a statement', Barr is in the park too.

On CNN


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

trump* is such chicken shit he won't leave the WH for his chicken shit speech


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

he's saying he's going to send out military to states if they don't control..i believe the military cannot do this..anyone know for sure?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Bunkerboy didn't have anything to do with most of what's wrong with this country but he is exploiting those weaknesses for personal gain. The people protecting him (GOP) on the other hand have caused many of those things.


I think the GOP in general is finished for at least a decade.
People have watched what they did for 11 years, which was to stymie Obama for 8 years at every turn (maybe because he was simply a Democrat & Black?).
Then the American people have watched the GOP now, a bunch of liars considering that most of them before Trump was elected called him a madman and a POS unfit for office ( Lindsey Graham comes to mind) but once he was elected have been sucking his dick for the last 3.5 years.






The GOP has zero creditability now, and the next election I believe that they're going to get wiped out in the Senate and lose more seats in the House. 
That's the only good thing Trump has accomplished during his tenure, destroy the GOP


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I think the GOP in general is finished for at least a decade.
> People have watched what they did for 11 years, which was to stymie Obama for 8 years at every turn (maybe because he was simply a Democrat & Black?).
> Then the American people have watched the GOP now, a bunch of liars considering that most of them before Trump was elected called him a madman and a POS unfit for office ( Lindsey Graham comes to mind) but once he was elected have been sucking his dick for the last 3.5 years.
> 
> ...


was our country worth the sacrifice?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> looking at a case with 10 years of Trumps financial records


"I will release my tax returns once the audit is over"
Over 5 fucking years and the IRS hasn't completed the fucking audit?
What a fucking joke.
Either the IRS is totally incompetent, or Trump is a lying sack of shit.
You choose.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's saying he's going to send out military to states if they don't control..i believe the military cannot do this..anyone know for sure?


They just said on CNN that its a 200 year old law that he can bring them into DC because it is not a state, anywhere else and he would have to get the governor's permission. 

This is nuts. To take a picture in front of a church with a bible, he cleared out peaceful demonstrators, just for a bombs bursting in air tv moment. That was the most insane split screen I have ever seen on CNN.

And then he walks back. This is insanity. Let them eat cake.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, Anarchy rules for sure now, cities are burning from coast to coast, the National Guard is active in 3 states, curfews everywhere & the US militaries MP's are on alert to quell the riots in this country for the 1st time since the fucking Civil War.



I think when you said "Anarchy rules" you were using the term to describe chaos and bedlam, rather than actual Anarchy in the original meaning of the word. You see, the actual meaning of the word "Anarchy" is simply "without rulers, no imposed hierarchy", which extrapolates to Peace. Not all actual Anarchists are pacifists, but all true pacifists are behaving Anarchically, since they refuse to use force to impose a hierarchy. A true Anarchist would not _*initiate*_ force, but many will use force defensively. 

Trump is a cowering in his bunker. Although we both know if he made any public speeches, it wouldn't satisfy his detractors and they'd just find something wrong with what he said. 

He's not a very good speaker anyway and his mode is to attack, not to unify. I don't fault him in this instance though, since there ISN'T going to be any unity, because these days emotional responses are about all most people can muster. This country is fracturing, we ain't going back to Leave it to Beaver either.

Wait until the actual shooting starts, and the inner city strife spills into Whiteyville, it will be interesting to see how many liberal types clamor for their own gun then.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's saying he's going to send out military to states if they don't control..i believe the military cannot do this..anyone know for sure?


There isn't really supposed to be a "military" (standing army), according to the Constitution. 

That anachronistic ship has sailed.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I think when you said "Anarchy rules" you were using the term to describe chaos and bedlam, rather than actual Anarchy in the original meaning of the word. You see, the actual meaning of the word "Anarchy" is simply "without rulers, no imposed hierarchy", which extrapolates to Peace. Not all actual Anarchists are pacifists, but all true pacifists are behaving Anarchically, since they refuse to use force to impose a hierarchy. A true Anarchist would not _*initiate*_ force, but many will use force defensively.
> 
> Trump is a cowering in his bunker. Although we both know if he made any public speeches, it wouldn't satisfy his detractors and they'd just find something wrong with what he said.
> 
> ...


Yeah he just got a photoshoot to try to rewrite his cowering moment, he just did the very thing that I actually agree with your detest of.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They just said on CNN that its a 200 year old law that he can bring them into DC because it is not a state, anywhere else and he would have to get the governor's permission.
> 
> This is nuts. To take a picture in front of a church with a bible, he cleared out peaceful demonstrators, just for a bombs bursting in air tv moment. That was the most insane split screen I have ever seen on CNN.
> 
> And then he walks back. This is insanity. Let them eat cake.


i'm speechless and cannot believe what i just saw live happen.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah he just got a photoshoot to try to rewrite his cowering moment, he just did the very thing that I actually agree with your detest of.


I call it like I see it. Trump is a bozo, but if he weren't the head clown, the circus would just have another one. Clowns come in all political denominations. Some are funnier than others, that's all.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> There isn't really supposed to be a "military" (standing army), according to the Constitution.
> 
> That anachronistic ship has sailed.
> 
> View attachment 4582893


i just knew you'd pull out the spooner today.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

i like the peaceful protesters; MLK would be proud!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 1, 2020)

i don't get the photoshoot in front of the church with bible..you can easily read his lips- he's an ass.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2020)

Word is that tRUmp wants to use the military to end the protests, fucking psycho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Word is that tRUmp wants to use the military to end the protests, fucking psycho.


Did you expect any less? Think the troops would fire on the crowds? NOT FUCKING LIKELY, not with Donald calling the shots, they would be shooting each other, their officers and NCOs, not their families, not for Donald. These aren't SS, they are regular troops


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did you expect any less? Think the troops would fire on the crowds? NOT FUCKING LIKELY, not with Donald calling the shots, they would be shooting each other, their officers and NCOs, not their families, not for Donald. These aren't SS, they are regular troops


You have no idea what your talking about, the police and military are full of white supremacists, there are lots of them that will gladly kill for tRUmp.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2020)

Just turn on any news channel and watch protest videos, you'll see police flashing the white power signs at protesters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> "I will release my tax returns once the audit is over"
> Over 5 fucking years and the IRS hasn't completed the fucking audit?
> What a fucking joke.
> Either the IRS is totally incompetent, or Trump is a lying sack of shit.
> You choose.


Ya know James, glancing at the news it looks like Donald might end up fucking himself real bad over this business, the reaction with troops looks like panic to me. The other side (our side) could play the fucker like a fish over this with the right planning and discipline, he is predictable, that means he can be ambushed, to put it into tactical language. Looking at the headlines on CNN it does not look like he is gonna do well, if he murders people in the streets of DC he'll be impeached before the end of june, no matter what.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 1, 2020)

They're deliberately shooting at the press and arresting them, they even arrested a black FBI agent.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2020)

This is my song of the day & I think it's appropriate now.






Fuck you Trump!!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

All governments which are based in coercion eventually devolve into infighting and then chaos. This one is no different. 

Time to give Peace a chance, real Peace, not imposed order.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's saying he's going to send out military to states if they don't control..i believe the military cannot do this..anyone know for sure?


He said he will invoke the 1807 Insurrection Act, which permits a president to deploy military inside the U.S. to deal with civil disorder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> You have no idea what your talking about, the police and military are full of white supremacists, there are lots of them that will gladly kill for tRUmp.


I sure they are, the military is also full of black people and hispanics, disproportionately so, Those cops who provoked will be identified in the coming days and weeks, even with respirators and armor. There are African Americans and hispanics in the police force and leadership mindful of a coming change in power and the consequences of committing homicide by following illegal orders impulsively given by a panicked and mentally unstable sociopathic POTUS. Next year they would be in orange jumpsuits if Joe wins and know it, it's only months away and they know that too.

This from a guy who figures Donald will pardon the 4 cops including the murder, before they even go to trial, if Barr charges them federally. Dunno what the state would do, but they want them bad for murder to maintain social rest and order. If Donald can fuck with it he will though and pick at the scab as much as he can. You don't need riots added to plagues, organised protests, with masks and rules in daytime by young folks who stay in camps or hostels at night to protect their families at home are the way to go.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Wait until the actual shooting starts, and the inner city strife spills into Whiteyville, it will be interesting to see how many liberal types clamor for their own gun then.


Another white supremacist is talking about Civil War having begun. 

Must be something that they are being told in their little social media bubble because that's not what happened this weekend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They're deliberately shooting at the press and arresting them, they even arrested a black FBI agent.


Good, draws out the problems and identifies them for future solution, cameras are everywhere and minorities are on the force too, the blue wall might show a few cracks over this one, it gets political there too and online posts can provide anonymity for the "rats" who help Id them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I sure they are, the military is also full of black people and hispanics, disproportionately so, Those cops who provoked will be identified in the coming days and weeks, even with respirators and armor. There are African Americans and hispanics in the police force and leadership mindful of a coming change in power and the consequences of committing homicide by following illegal orders impulsively given by a panicked and mentally unstable sociopathic POTUS. Next year they would be in orange jumpsuits if Joe wins and know it, it's only months away and they know that too.
> 
> This from a guy who figures Donald will pardon the 4 cops including the murder, before they even go to trial, if Barr charges them federally. Dunno what the state would do, but they want them bad for murder to maintain social rest and order. If Donald can fuck with it he will though and pick at the scab as much as he can. You don't need riots added to plagues, organised protests, with masks and rules in daytime by young folks who stay in camps or hostels at night to protect their families at home are the way to go.


Are you ADD or something?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They just said on CNN that its a 200 year old law that he can bring them into DC because it is not a state, anywhere else and he would have to get the governor's permission.
> 
> This is nuts. To take a picture in front of a church with a bible, he cleared out peaceful demonstrators, just for a bombs bursting in air tv moment. That was the most insane split screen I have ever seen on CNN.
> 
> And then he walks back. This is insanity. Let them eat cake.


What is the proportion of African Americans in the Armed forces? Is it higher than the general population because its a ticket to a better life and education for many? 
Are there more in the Army perhaps? 
How many in this unit? 
Think their officers are sensitive to this? 
Think the general is? 
Think he wants to be left holding the bag next year? 
We are only months away from change and everybody knows it at this point, even the Trumpers, those with a brain are anyway, are at least afraid.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Another white supremacist is talking about Civil War having begun.
> 
> Must be something that they are being told in their little social media bubble because that's not what happened this weekend.


Your innuendo is bordering absurd. I'm not a white supremacist. If I were a supremacist, it would be based on superior ideas,
philosophical position and human actions, not on race. Good and bad people come in all colors. 

I know the thought of the Nanny State fracturing has you terrified, but wear a double mask to bed tonight and think mean thoughts about your neighbor's dog and you should feel fine in the morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Are you ADD or something?


Elaborate please, I have a different perspective on this, are the facts in question?


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> African Americans in the Armed forces?


Define "African American" please.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Another white supremacist is talking about Civil War having begun.
> 
> Must be something that they are being told in their little social media bubble because that's not what happened this weekend.


True enough, but Trump did just kick a hornets nest. It is only a matter of time before he gets more people killed with his playing dictator.

Whitmer was just on CNN and wouldn't say no she wouldn't except federal troops, the Illinois governor flat out said he would not, that is pretty scary that she is worried it is going to get that bad here in Detroit if that is the case. There was something I saw in Grand Rapids (red part of the state), and could see Trump moving troops into Detroit if he got invited to deal with a different part of the state.

I don't know, Trump just broke my brain. Good night everyone.

Nevermind, just checked:





That is the problem, she must have already asked. Im sure our governor is shitting herself right now with Trump pulling this after threatening to withhold aid for our state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Are you ADD or something?


I see people almost panicked about this and these extreme acts by some police are clearly provocations and should be expected, it has happened in the past. How a military reacts depends on many factors, including its internal culture and law, the president can issue illegal orders all he wants, not many will obey and those who do will be in deep shit. How the US military will react to domestic unrest depends on a few things and nothing is certain when troops are used to suppress their own people, they are not cops, the culture is different.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Elaborate please, I have a different perspective on this, are the facts in question?


He did say you didn't know what was going on. Maybe you could ask morgan for a clarification about what you don't understand. You replied with more nonsense. As if you have ADD or maybe are in a mania phase. Maybe something else. 

There were many errors in your post so, I'll just pick out one. For the record, 80% of Minneapolis police are white. The city is 60% white. The number of black and Hispanic officers is tiny. So, no, there is no racial balance on the Minneapolis police force and there will be no coming "change of power" as you say unless the change is forced upon them from the outside. The few black and Hispanic police officers are one of them and they won't upset the power structure by themselves. 

You should stick to what you know. If you want to know more, then listen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> True enough, but Trump did just kick a hornets nest. It is only a matter of time before he gets more people killed with his playing dictator.
> 
> Whitmer was just on CNN and wouldn't say no she wouldn't except federal troops, the Illinois governor flat out said he would not, that is pretty scary that she is worried it is going to get that bad here in Detroit if that is the case. There was something I saw in Grand Rapids (red part of the state), and could see Trump moving troops into Detroit if he got invited to deal with a different part of the state.
> 
> ...


There was nothing for me to read or hear that explained what the video was showing.

Not disagreeing we have civil unrest right now. Just disagreeing that a civil war has begun. It's the white supremacists that want that war, not the 80% or so who aren't one of them. If they interpret what's going on over Black Lives Matter protests as the"civil war" that they want, they are going to be greatly disappointed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> He did say you didn't know what was going on. Maybe you could ask morgan for a clarification about what you don't understand. You replied with more nonsense. As if you have ADD or maybe are in a mania phase. Maybe something else.
> 
> There were many errors in your post so, I'll just pick out one. For the record, 80% of Minneapolis police are white. The city is 60% white. The number of black and Hispanic officers is tiny. So, no, there is no racial balance on the Minneapolis police force and there will be no coming "change of power" as you say unless the change is forced upon them from the outside. The few black and Hispanic police officers are one of them and they won't upset the power structure by themselves.
> 
> You should stick to what you know. If you want to know more, then listen.


I see the news too foggy, and I read what the Captain said, I'm not big on the details, as you have obviously researched specific instances. Times are tense, I can feel it in the posts. I'm not under rating the challenge here, just trying to give some perspective. On a political matter like this, it does not take many to identify those seen on video for instance, they won't be shooting each other, but some will have to watch their backs. The blue line might not be so solid here, when politics and Trump are involved, trump divides everyone remember, even the cops. The time frame concerning the election and probable political change is not lost for those who can foresee the future, most people.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see the news too foggy, and I read what the Captain said, I'm not big on the details, as you have obviously researched specific instances. Times are tense, I can feel it in the posts. I'm not under rating the challenge here, just trying to give some perspective. On a political matter like this, it does not take many to identify those seen on video for instance, they won't be shooting each other, but some will have to watch their backs. The blue line might not be so solid here, when politics and Trump are involved, trump divides everyone remember, even the cops. The time frame concerning the election and probable political change is not lost for those who can foresee the future, most people.


I think its ADD

Maybe mania.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think its ADD
> 
> Maybe mania.


Donald is going off the deep end, this will not end well for him. I didn't say it would be easy foggy or necessarily peaceful, Donald wants to provoke violence and insurrection, he is overplaying his hand badly here. I'm watching the news, reading the posts and learning like you. He has power in DC only, he is overreacting and congress might act if he evokes the insurrection act, we have yet to see the national reaction and it will not be good for him. This is a long slog foggy, if everybody suddenly stays home it will put an end to Donald's little plan real quick. These racist assholes are only loosely organised and sprinkled through society, those so extremest as to act, mostly as angry individuals, loosely affiliated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think its ADD
> 
> Maybe mania.


I see leaders and organisation are starting to appear in the protesters, I see Donald staged a surprise attack in DC today while distracting the press. This ain't over by a long shot, people are getting organised and that means power. I see the voices and bullhorns and a consistent message from them, stay cool, organise, think, be mindful of the bigger context and goal, these are the leaders or will be. Persistent optimistic leaders with a good grasp of the situation, win these kinds of fights. Energy needs to be channeled and resources gathered, funding needs to be established, rich people and outraged citizens want to support, organisation can provide a means to do this. Many distressed people are wondering where can I donate?

The many benefits of organisation, it takes time, but not much for tasks like this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

It looks like civil war in Louisville KY, the cops are clearly at war and are in inserection against the mayor, the chief was fired today. This looks familiar to those of us who lived through the sixties another time of radical social change, it looks erily familiar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Might be time for democratic senators and congressmen to stand in front of the protester in DC and clearly identify themselves to the cops and have ten thousand cameras and illegal video drones there too. Let them shoot down and tear gas the government, courage required and that takes character. I see Kamala Harris was there today, others can show up as a block, only the old vulnerable are excused.

Young pissed off people have have poor self control and are looting, but they are not really connected to the adults protesting. With community organisation and discipline they can feel the heat and come on board, some are just criminals who don't give a fuck though. I'm sure others are causing shit too, those who want revolution or support Trump and chaos.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


The whole reaction is a giant mean tweet. The nation has yet to voice their opinion on it, Donald managed to distract from the protests themselves and brought the focus to his actions, good. He is in a social fight and he is socially retarded and as equipped for it about as much as he was for the coronavirus challenge. The motives for his actions are obvious and plain for all to see, even his supporters and meant as a message to them.

Maybe Obama will show up in DC with senators and congressmen to stand in front of the protesters, what would happen then?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


He is coming apart at the seams, Jesus Christ, what a fucking tweet, not even a psycho would say that, only a mentally collapsing moron. The media and the nation are gonna go nuts over this.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's saying he's going to send out military to states if they don't control..i believe the military cannot do this..anyone know for sure?


From what I've read, the Insurrection Act is ambiguous and at cross-purposes on this. One part says yes, another says the state has to request it. It was used in the 50s to enforce desegregation and again in the 60s during Detroit riots. That said, I dont think he will, because Trump is too chicken shit to make a decision that he cant blame on someone else when it goes wrong. Just look at the " I have total authority" COVID response while telling governors they're in charge while he tweets insults and criticisms at their work. Sorry, a bit off topic. Trump is a POS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Another thing I see, there are an awful lot of white people among them in some places, perhaps it should be framed more as a citizens protest. This is pretty mixed race in places and completely black in others, this appears to be larger than just the black community, many are angered and disgusted.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like civil war in Louisville KY, the cops are clearly at war and are in inserection against the mayor, the chief was fired today. This looks familiar to those of us who lived through the sixties another time of radical social change, it looks erily familiar.


I take exception to calling civil rights protests -- civil war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I take exception to calling civil rights protests -- civil war.


Not on the part of the protestors, most of them, there seem to be out of control police who are insubordinate to civil authority in places. Day time protests are peaceful and mixed race in many places and the police response reasonable. Donald is trying to foment actual civil war, he will fail, there is or was a metaphorical civil war ( by the other side), but this might be the end of it, not the beginning. Its been all aggression by Trump and the republicans in congress are worried, they know the implications, they are not stupid, just evil cowards.

I thought this was like the past, primarily a black protest with a sprinkling of whites, I see far more than a sprinkling of white people in many places, I see a majority in some. We have seen Donald's first shot, we will see the response soon, he has no clue about social shit, he is socially retarded. Governors have yet to consider, confer and respond, the democrats have not really spoken to the day's events either, the republicans are silent, Donald is on his own. Where are the republicans speaking out in support of Donald?

I'm not calling the protests civil war, but Trump's and some cops and other groups appear to want to start one, a real one. I and older members here have seen a similar thing in the sixties, big social change was happening then too, city sections were burned to the ground. It's a sign of change in the air foggy evolution, not revolution, Donald is gonna try to make it as hard as he can. I see he talked to Putin today, another private chat, wonder if he was asking for advice on how to handle the situation?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not on the part of the protestors, most of them, there seem to be out of control police who are insubordinate to civil authority in places. Day time protests are peaceful and mixed race in many places and the police response reasonable. Donald is trying to foment actual civil war, he will fail, there is or was a metaphorical civil war ( by the other side), but this might be the end of it, not the beginning. Its been all aggression by Trump and the republicans in congress are worried, they know the implications, they are not stupid, just evil cowards.
> 
> I thought this was like the past, primarily a black protest with a sprinkling of whites, I see far more than a sprinkling of white people in many places, I see a majority in some. We have seen Donald's first shot, we will see the response soon, he has no clue about social shit, he is socially retarded. Governors have yet to consider, confer and respond, the democrats have not really spoken to the day's events either, the republicans are silent, Donald is on his own. Where are the republicans speaking out in support of Donald?
> 
> I'm not calling the protests civil war, but Trump's and some cops and other groups appear to want to start one, a real one. I and older members here have seen a similar thing in the sixties, big social change was happening then too, city sections were burned to the ground. It's a sign of change in the air foggy evolution, not revolution, Donald is gonna try to make it as hard as he can. I see he talked to Putin today, another private chat, wonder if he was asking for advice on how to handle the situation?


Rob Roy and Tribbin are calling it civil war, so I jumped to the conclusion that you were. Sorry about that.

I'm guessing that their cloistered social media groups are pushing this as a civil war. Expect Trump to say something like that soon. But it's a civil rights protest. Yes, it gets rough because the people who believe in white supremacy will do anything to keep their social status.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 2, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> There was nothing for me to read or hear that explained what the video was showing.
> 
> Not disagreeing we have civil unrest right now. Just disagreeing that a civil war has begun. It's the white supremacists that want that war, not the 80% or so who aren't one of them. If they interpret what's going on over Black Lives Matter protests as the"civil war" that they want, they are going to be greatly disappointed.


I am sorry about that, I was jumping in and out of threads last night, Trump did his little publicity stunt and was threatening to send in the troops to the states. CNN had Gov. Whitmer on and she didn't say a flat out 'no I will not ask for federal assistance' giving Trump's goons the ability to treat our states citizens like this, because in Grand Rapids (red part of state) there were some white people breaking stuff.

I was worried about that, and saw that video showing that she must have already allowed the National Guard into our state (because that video was taken in Grand Rapids hours before his weird photo-op at the church, and that had to have been prior to his fat ass waddling in the part gestapo style. 

I don't think this is a civil war, more of Trump using everything he can as a campaign advertisement. And his kicking out the peaceful protestors and threatening it to every state who he had already threatened to withhold funding for if they didn't treat him nice, is just more of it. I am floored that he is as bad as he has always seemed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Looking at what happened with Donald attacking protesters for a photo op, I can see legal and political trouble for him, perhaps court injunctions. His response was a very bad one and freedom of peaceful assembly is a basic constitutional right, that he violated for a photo op. I guess he didn't figure that the press and editorialist will put it into context and speak of his motives. The imagery was simply horrible to any normal person, Fox will have to spin it at high RPM, there is a consensus in the media, this looks bad and offended many. He staged a surprise attack and assault on peaceful citizens for personal and political reasons. The walk to the church in the wake of his violence was the worse PR a POTUS could have, Donald is running as an asshole after all and he's starting his campaign for re election, I don't think he has a snowball's chance in Hell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

One other thing, Nancy could use the inherent power of congress to subpoena Bill Bar and others to appear within a week, then arrest him on a warrant enforced by the sergeant of arms and a couple of hundred retired FBI agents. They will have full legal authority and arrest warrants behind them, Barr's security will stand aside. Once Bill enters the house he will come out in cuffs or will go to the basement, so will others, military too. Congress has not acted yet, never forget the power Nancy has hidden with the inherent powers of congress, these situations are where such power is used. She can jail civilian and military alike and keep them there for 10 years, I doubt if she will need to and does not want to, it will be demanded if this shit keeps up and may even be required to rein in Donald.

Congress is gonna want to talk to the police officials in Washington, from all the federal forces involved, they had better obey the subpoenas, or they might get arrested or lose their jobs in a few months. An oversight hearing on this incident is required, a public spectacle, made for TV with sweating cops in uniform.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Rob Roy and Tribbin are calling it civil war, so I jumped to the conclusion that you were. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm guessing that their cloistered social media groups are pushing this as a civil war. Expect Trump to say something like that soon. But it's a civil rights protest. Yes, it gets rough because the people who believe in white supremacy will do anything to keep their social status.


Other than shitting on him for fun, my eyes glaze over when I read his text, when it comes to Rob, and a few others I guess I do have a touch of ADD!  I find it hard to attend to what some of these morons are babbling about, some have serious mental health issues, when I realise the magnitude of their problem, my attitude often shifts and I get more compassionate, even to the arseholes. I'm at war with the Trumpers and our common enemies, I'm not gonna to add to the suffering of the mentally ill who show up, those I counsel to seek medical help most of the time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

I think this fellow has a pretty good perspective and insightful analysis on current events, here is what a pundit thinks and he speaks for many, he reflects intelligent opinion.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Robinson: I Am More Worried Than Ever About The Future Of This Democracy | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

Listen to the chief of police of Houston telling Trump to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 2, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> There isn't really supposed to be a "military" (standing army), according to the Constitution.


Exactly! This was why the 2nd amendment was necessary. 

And why it’s unnecessary today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Listen to the chief of police of Houston telling Trump to shut the fuck up.


Not only a smart man, a wise one too, you need many more like him, we all do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2020)

Last night was the most shameful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

I see the cops in Minneapolis were offered mindfulness training in the aftermath of past events, it did not seem to take on some. I believe remedial education is required along with many other changes, like going through the force like shit through a goose, accountability makes better cops and humans in general. This time around they need a different instructor, a specialist in such matters, someone empowered to contribute to their future with professional progress and evaluation reports, constant instruction and mentoring while they train constantly under a stern master. Also access to their body cams and car cams, on going citizen complaints about them and what ever other data they could find, including personnel files. It would be an "enlightening" experience for many and not at all what they would expect. I know of several such teachers, some have worked in prisons too, they are used to dealing with criminals and many of these cops are. There are many ways up the mountain, some are more difficult than others, it depends on how stupid and mean you are.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 2, 2020)

St. John's Church Reverend Says Clergy Was Tear Gassed For Trump


A reverend at St. John's Episcopal Church in Washington D.C. -- which was set on fire by rioters on Sunday -- claimed on Facebook that church clergy were tear gassed in order to clear the area for President Donald Trump's "cheap political stunt" and "photo opportunity" on Monday.




www.mediaite.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

Trump has done NOTHING to address this crisis , just as he did with COVID-19, but make it much worse that it should be (big surprise, right?)
His answer is to stand in front of a church with a Bible (that was a joke right Donald?) blame everything on the Left and ANTIFA and weak Democratic Mayor's & Governors and call out the Military.
How about having an Oval Office address and showing some empathy, and address the root cause of these demonstrations/riots which is the murder of Black men & women by the police, & generally the plight of the Black communities around this Nation he supposedly leads.
But nope, apparently that cocksucker would rather see this



than do this






What a piece of fucking garbage


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> St. John's Church Reverend Says Clergy Was Tear Gassed For Trump
> 
> 
> A reverend at St. John's Episcopal Church in Washington D.C. -- which was set on fire by rioters on Sunday -- claimed on Facebook that church clergy were tear gassed in order to clear the area for President Donald Trump's "cheap political stunt" and "photo opportunity" on Monday.
> ...


King Clorox strode hunched forward to the back drop after violating the constitution in public with tear gas and illegal action, then held up a bible as a prop, too bad it didn't burst into flames in his hand! A bolt of lighting is not too much to ask in such circumstances. He thought about the photo, but forgot about the video and the context it will be shown in with outraged narration. I'm sure actual christians who saw this spectacle were appalled, even the sincere born yesterdays and such saw through it. A emperor has no clothes moment, he might as well have been butt naked on TV, amid the smoke of tear gas and piles of horse shit from the cops used to clear the multitude of peasants, for his majesty's moment in the sun.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 2, 2020)

Trump Visits Torched St. John's Church as Riots Rage On


President Donald Trump visited Washington, DC's St. John's Episcopal Church near the White House Monday after it was set on fire during overnight protests over the death of George Floyd.




www1.cbn.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 2, 2020)

Cbn news reported he didn't pray. They know what he is. His minions aren't very religious. But the believers know gawd can use imperfect vessels.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump using everything he can as a campaign advertisement


If that dimwit thinks that his response to the demonstrations is going to help him in November, he's sorely mistaken.
I think he alienated 60% of the American public with his actions actually.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> If that dimwit thinks that his response to the demonstrations is going to help him in November, he's sorely mistaken.
> I think he alienated 60% of the American public with his actions actually.


Now. how are people going to feel when they start seeing clean cut nice white boys 'beaten up by Antifa'?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

Dr. Cornell West speaks the Truth.
America and it's exploitative Capitalist system that leaves millions of people struggling to simply survive, while 2% of the population simply put, sucks the life blood out of the majority, and a good portion of the blame, if not all of it, lies with the Republican party.
This is a system that sucks, and the way things look, is doomed to failure.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump has done NOTHING to address this crisis , just as he did with COVID-19, but make it much worse that it should be (big surprise, right?)
> His answer is to stand in front of a church with a Bible (that was a joke right Donald?) blame everything on the Left and ANTIFA and weak Democratic Mayor's & Governors and call out the Military.
> How about having an Oval Office address and showing some empathy, and address the root cause of these demonstrations/riots which is the murder of Black men & women by the police, & generally the plight of the Black communities around this Nation he supposedly leads.
> But nope, apparently that cocksucker would rather see this
> ...


To use his own words, he's "human scum".


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Break time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 2, 2020)

good.









A controversial Confederate statue with its back to the north was removed in historic Old Town Alexandria | CNN


Crews in historic Old Town Alexandria quickly removed a bronze statue of a Confederate soldier named "Appomattox" on Tuesday morning.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2020)

The 82nd is being deployed to DC, they were told to pack their bayonets, what the fuck.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The 82nd is being deployed to DC, they were told to pack their bayonets, what the fuck.


I guess oversight next week into this is gonna be fun, show up for the hot seat or you are toast in a few months, goes for police and military commanders. Bring documents too. Imagine if people were killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The 82nd is being deployed to DC, they were told to pack their bayonets, what the fuck.


They always do, whoever emphasized it, wanted an effect, trouble is a bayonet puts you too close to your fellow citizens and if they worked the cops would use them. Yea soldiers at bayonet point with children putting flowers in the gun barrels on TV. Brings back memories, so do the protests and riots, you lived through them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The 82nd is being deployed to DC, they were told to pack their bayonets, what the fuck.


BTW The 82nd is a bad unit to employ for such work, they are near special forces and are selected for intelligence among other things. @abandonconflict was in the 82nd, he might be helpful with an opinion here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 2, 2020)

I heard he said he loves bible, totally wants to marry it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 2, 2020)

Two Corinthians walk into a bar...


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Two Corinthians walk into a bar...


 ...and say "where are the Jews."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Two Corinthians walk into a bar...


Context for others...








Two Corinthians walk into a bar....







www.motherjones.com





*Two Corinthians Walk Into a Bar….*
Here is a very short history of Donald Trump and the Bible verses that he likes:



> *August 26:* That’s very personal. You know, when I talk about the Bible it’s very personal. So I don’t want to get into verses, I don’t want to get into—the Bible means a lot to me, but I don’t want to get into specifics.





> *September 16:* Proverbs, the chapter “never bend to envy.” I’ve had that thing all of my life, where people are bending to envy.





> *January 18: *I asked Jerry, and I asked some of the folks, because I hear this is a major theme right here, but Two Corinthians, right? Two Corinthians 3:17, that’s the whole ballgame. Where the spirit of the lord—right? Where the spirit of the lord is, there is liberty. And here there is Liberty College, Liberty University.


See? Trump _is_ willing to study. At first he knew nothing. Then he boned up and kinda sorta named one verse that kinda sorta exists—but not really. Finally he boned up some more and named an actual Bible verse which he quoted accurately.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What has trump done to this country?


Riots in 111 cities

100,000+ dead

40 million unemployed 

6 trillion dollar deficit 

The military deployed against their own citizens 



























But her emails! Racist retards


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They always do


That's not true, it isn't on all pack lists and not standard issue anymore, some combat troops aren't even issued them in war zones.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Riots in 111 cities
> 
> 100,000+ dead
> 
> ...


It's "Obamagate"!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

I've personally encountered this attitude from an evangelical preacher and his wife a few months back, in convesation about a youth center they were starting in my neighborhood. I won't go into the result, but they were not happy people when I left after a little chat about morals, ethics and what it meant to be a Christian. Hypocrisy hurts I guess.








Evangelicals See Donald Trump as Man of Conviction, if Not Faith (Published 2016)


Donald J. Trump might seem an odd fit among those who prize traditional religious values, yet polls increasingly show him leading the crowded Republican field among evangelical voters.




www.nytimes.com







captainmorgan said:


> That's not true, it isn't on all pack lists and not standard issue anymore, some combat troops aren't even issued them in war zones.


Ok, they were ordered, so what, US troops and their officers are heavily indoctrinated about shit like this and Trump letting racist into the forces makes little difference, they have not had time to effect anything. Bayonets are a stupid idea for the reasons outlined above, something Trump would think or say. Someone said the 82nd airborne would be a good choice (probably military) because they know, with these guys ugly incidents are unlikely to happen with such high quality troops. Mere symbolism, folks just gotta go home and self isolate and they will look like fools and feel that way. These guys watch the news and there are a lot of black guys among them too, they are not stupid low IQ troops either. Donald heard about them as elite troops, but does not know what that means.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

Sign at peaceful march in Santa Rosa yesterday reads: "Blue Lives Murder".


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Sign at peaceful march in Santa Rosa yesterday reads: "Blue Lives Murder".


They should organize their own protests.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

BTW, Frank is gunning for a job in Joe's DOJ as are others you see like him.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*White Nationalist Group Posing As Antifa Called For Violence On Twitter | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Make sure you watch this, if you are an American, oversight over this incident will be fucking fun! I wonder how an impeachment trial will go in a few months. Mitch will have to suspend the senate until the election.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP Senators Avoid Comments On Trump's Photo-Op, Use Of Tear Gas On Protestors | MTP Daily | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Things are gonna come to a head in DC, between Trump and protesters in La Fayette park, the place is full of them and the 82nd is being deployed, the protesters appear to be mostly white there and in many places. Perhaps they should ask the black folks to stand back and take a break for the cameras and enjoy the spectacle. Congress will either show up in front of the troops and talk to them on the spot, the house will act and start arresting people under the inherent powers of congress, military and civilian, it might be time for the sargent of arms ro recruit a few hundred retired and ex FBI agents with warrants, There are constitutional ways of dealing with this and Donald and they might be used, the republian politicians are scared shitless.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make sure you watch this, if you are an American, oversight over this incident will be fucking fun! I wonder how an impeachment trial will go in a few months. Mitch will have to suspend the senate until the election.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *GOP Senators Avoid Comments On Trump's Photo-Op, Use Of Tear Gas On Protestors | MTP Daily | MSNBC*


Well, they were "late for lunch", or "didn't see". Grin, grin, wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Donald's and the GOP's plan of voter suppression, being an asshole, chaos and stupid military responses to peaceful protests, in the midst of a pandemic with a hundred thousand dead, is fucking insane. The turn out in the dem primaries is wild with folks lined up around the block after curfew in some places, with mail in voting they are clogging the system. Jesus Christ what a mess, King Clorox the prince of stupid and evil, they are all gonna be wiped out in november, even in Dixie. He is gonna lead them over the cliff into the abyss, screaming on fire as they plunge to Hell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Nobody wants to hold Donald's giant Jim Jones measles party, suicide for lunatics and a disaster for any city or state that hosted it. It would make what happened in 68 to the democrats look fucking tame, besides being a source of death for thousands, WTF would attend such a convention (rally) other than a crazy.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump says GOP forced to find new state to host convention as North Carolina stands by coronavirus measures | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump will not accept the 2020 Republican nomination in Charlotte, three Republican officials told CNN on Thursday.




www.cnn.com





*Trump says GOP forced to find new state to host convention as North Carolina stands by coronavirus measures*

(CNN)President Donald Trump said Tuesday that the GOP will be "forced" to find a new state to host their convention as North Carolina Gov. Roy Cooper stands by his demand that party leaders provide him with plans for a scaled down event amid coronavirus concerns.
Cooper, the President tweeted, "is still in Shelter-In-Place Mode, and not allowing us to occupy the arena as originally anticipated and promised. Would have showcased beautiful North Carolina to the World, and brought in hundreds of millions of dollars, and jobs, for the State."
"Because of @NC_Governor, we are now forced to seek another State to host the 2020 Republican National Convention," he said.
The tweets come after the Democratic governor wrote in a letter to Republican National Committee Chairwoman Ronna McDaniel and Convention CEO Marcia Lee Kellya that he would like to continue the conversation with organizers, but unless they offer up a much different plan, the chances of Charlotte, North Carolina, being able to host the August event are "very unlikely."


"The people of North Carolina do not know what the status of COVID-19 will be in August, so planning for a scaled down convention with fewer people, social distancing and face coverings is a necessity," Cooper wrote. "We are happy to continue talking with you about what a scaled down convention would look like and we still await your proposed plan for that."
Two sources with knowledge told CNN that, despite the President's tweet, it appears the decision isn't final. But the sources say there have been tense conversations in the last 48 hours between the RNC and the governor's office ahead of Trump's self-imposed deadline, which is Wednesday.
Following Trump's tweet, Cooper said it was "unfortunate" no deal was made.
"We have been committed to a safe RNC convention in North Carolina and it's unfortunate they never agreed to scale down and make changes to keep people safe. Protecting public health and safety during this pandemic is a priority," Cooper said on Twitter.
Officials from the Republican National Committee are considering Nashville, Las Vegas, Orlando, Jacksonville and venues in Georgia to host their August convention if they fail to reach a deal with officials in North Carolina, two Republicans familiar with the planning tell CNN.
The contingency planning is to the point where party officials plan to travel to Nashville later this week to scout possible venues, the sources said, and may travel to other sites in the near future. Both Nashville and Las Vegas were prospective host cities before Republicans officially picked Charlotte.
Chairwoman McDaniel acknowledged in a statement after Cooper's letter that Republicans are scouting alternative locations.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

This poll does not take recent events into consideration, like the park incident in DC. Make of it what you will, but it got me thinking about the bell curve, maybe I was mistaken...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden lead over Trump jumps 8 points in ABC News/Washington Post poll


Biden leads Trump 53%-43% among registered voters, the poll found. On March 25, the same survey showed a much tighter race, with Biden leading by just 2 percentage points.



www.usatoday.com





*Biden lead over Trump jumps 8 points in ABC News/Washington Post poll*

Former Vice President Joe Biden's lead over President Donald Trump among registered voters has increased by 8 percentage points since March as approval of Trump's handling of the coronavirus pandemic has slipped, according to a poll released Sunday by ABC News and The Washington Post.

The presumptive Democratic nominee leads Trump 53%-43% among registered voters, the poll found. On March 25, the same survey showed a much tighter race, with Biden leading by just 2 percentage points, 49%-47%.

And Trump's overall approval rating has slipped since the March 25 poll, which for the first time in his presidency found more Americans approving (48%) than disapproving (46%) of the job he was doing. In May's poll, his approval rating dropped 2 points to 46% and his disapproval rating jumped 7 points to 53%.

Democratic and Republican voters were firmly behind their party's standard-bearers, 95% and 94%, respectively. But Biden had a wide lead among registered independents, 56%-39%, after leading by just 1 point with those voters two months ago.

The candidates' support showed sharp divides by gender and race. Trump led by 8 points among male voters (52%-44%) and Biden held a 28-point advantage among female voters (62%-34%). Trump led by 9 percentage points among white voters, 53%-44%, while Biden was backed by 89% of black voters and 69% of Hispanic voters.

Trump's slide has coincided with the spread of the coronavirus across the U.S. When the previous poll was released, there were fewer than 70,000 confirmed COVID-19 cases in the U.S. and the death toll was under 1,300. There are now nearly 1.8 million confirmed cases in the U.S. and more than 104,000 people dead from the disease.

The poll of 1,001 Americans was conducted May 25-28 and therefore does not reflect the full impact of recent anti-police brutality protests on voters' opinions. The survey has a margin of error of plus or minus 3.5 percentage points.

*'The symmetry is remarkable':*Wisconsin perfectly divided between 2 parties – and over Trump

*Opinions flip on coronavirus response*
The last ABC/Post poll found the majority of Americans (51%) approved of Trump's handling of the outbreak, with 45% disapproving. Those numbers have virtually flipped in two months, with 53% now saying they disapprove of his response to the crisis and 46% saying they approve.

When asked who they trusted more to handle the government's coronavirus response, 50% said Biden and 42% said Trump. But they were evenly split 47%-47% when asked who they trusted more to manage the economic recovery from the pandemic.

The lockdowns and stay-at-home orders meant to slow the spread of the virus have devastated the economy and driven unemployment to levels not seen since the Great Depression. The weakened economy undermines a cornerstone of Trump's reelection pitch, which has centered on a thriving stock market and low unemployment.
*more...*


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> BTW The 82nd is a bad unit to employ for such work, they are near special forces and are selected for intelligence among other things. @abandonconflict was in the 82nd, he might be helpful with an opinion here.


82rd Airborne is a Quick Reaction Force. They attack quickly with strength and overwhelming firepower, they are warriors trained to do 1 thing....they are not peacemakers they train to kill.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Riots in 111 cities
> 
> 100,000+ dead
> 
> ...


But it's all Obama's fault, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 82rd Airborne is a Quick Reaction Force. They attack quickly with strength and overwhelming firepower, they are warriors trained to do 1 thing....they are not peacemakers they train to kill.


When the enemy is clearly defined , they are awesome, in these circumstances they will not be met by not by force but by flowers and citizens, it is a novel experience, most of the protester will be white, there will be congressmen and senators among them. They have been briefed by their officers who DO NOT want to be left holding the bag and sitting on the congressional hotseat, their careers and lives shattered in a few months.

The reason they are elite is because they can be trained to a high level in multiple skills, they are intelligent people, not Forrest Gumps, they also watch the news.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the enemy is clearly defined , they are awesome, in these circumstances they will not be met by force but by flowers and citizens, it is a novel experience, most of the protester will be white, there will be congressmen and senators among them. They have been briefed by their officers who DO NOT want to be left holding the bag and sitting on the congressional hotseat, their careers and lives shattered in a few months.
> 
> The reason they are elite is because they can be trained to a high level in multiple skills, they are intelligent people, not Forrest Gumps, they also watch the news.


 82nd Airborne are a shock and awe strikeforce..they bring heavy machine guns for 1 reason......machine guns kill indiscriminately they don't require a clearly defined target


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Brings back memories, so do the protests and riots, you lived through them.


Sure brings back memories of the good old days to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> they bring heavy machine guns for 1 reason......


Yeah that would look just great on national TV the slaughter in La Fayette park in broad daylight, talk about first amendment violations, peaceful protesters mowed down like grass with steel jacketed .50 cal rounds going through the dozens of people before being spent. Make look like happened in Amritsar India in the 1920's with the British look tame. A real formula for success that one, in the midst of a pandemic that is killing folks like flies. Man yer foxhole old feller the weather is warm and it ain't as damp at night. Prepare and set out the AAs and string the wire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Sure brings back memories of the good old days to me
> 
> View attachment 4583819
> View attachment 4583820
> ...


I remind folks James, been there done that, they are still here, but the country did change for the better, not by much, but it has gotten better . The riots of 68 were bigger and the protests in the streets bigger, the democratic convention was a fiasco in the streets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

This was country wide, 68 was called the long hot summer for a reason, the Canadian folk singer was banned from Michigan for decades over Black day in July.




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How recent protests, destruction compares to the 1968 riots in Chicago*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

I wonder how many members who were around then, have evolved their views over the years since 68? I was a kid of 13 at the time, but I was aware of events and watched the news on TV.

I first heard about MLK from my Sunday (Anglican/episcopalian) school teacher when I was a small kid, she was an educated young women with principles. Canadians could see the fires and smell the smoke across the river in Detroit. In 68 Pierre Trudeau became Canadian PM, he used to be minister of Justice and settled gay rights, human rights and abortion then and there, his son is PM now. Later he gave us a Bill of rights and brought the constitution home while saving the country from dissolution. He was the original world's most interesting man, from the ad, a bit of a hero of mine, brains, guts, values and character too.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> But it's all Obama's fault, right?


Its because of obamas gate. Seen it on the internet. It must be a pretty ridiculous gate if it got people this mad


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

How Justin's dad dealt with a national crises and the press. He evoked the war act, he did not fuck around, he was a liberal and prepared to defend his actions in free discussion, in your face if required. Pre coronavirus, for those who forget what life was like
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pierre Trudeau - Just Watch me*


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah that would look just great on national TV the slaughter in La Fayette park in broad daylight, talk about first amendment violations, peaceful protesters mowed down like grass with steel jacketed .50 cal rounds going through the dozens of people before being spent. Make look like happened in Amritsar India in the 1920's with the British look tame. A real formula for success that one, in the midst of a pandemic that is killing folks like flies. Man yer foxhole old feller the weather is warm and it ain't as damp at night. Prepare and set out the AAs and string the wire.


we've done this before.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we've done this before.....


National guard slackers and connected, the soldiers were in nam, poorly disciplined and led weekend warriors, was one my self as teenager. I expect no such thing in the DC park, the cops can use tear gas after curfew, nobody will mind, before curfew in broad daylight with a peaceful protest of this nature, in this location, that is an entirely different matter. Politicians will be at the front of the people and this is first amendment shit plain and clear.

Daytime and night time are different now, people know this, what happens at night has little to do with the folks on the streets in the day, though the cause might be the same for some, most are just crooks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we've done this before.....


Looks like an echo of the sixties to me, you were doing time in Hell so I guess it didn't seem as bad as Tet!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> National guard slackers and connected, the soldiers were in nam, poorly disciplined and led weekend warriors, was one my self as teenager. I expect no such thing in the DC park, the cops can use tear gas after curfew, nobody will mind, before curfew in broad daylight with a peaceful protest of this nature, in this location, that is an entirely different matter. Politicians will be at the front of the people and this is first amendment shit plain and clear.
> 
> Daytime and nigh time are different now, people know this, what happens at night has little to do with the folks on the streets in the day, though the cause might be the same for some, most are just crooks.


The decision to send in the 82nd Airborne was made at the pentagon. There are many other us military units with more appropriate training for crowd control....that's not part of the 82nds MOS. They are a elite combat assault team.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like an echo of the sixties to me, you were doing time in Hell so I guess it didn't seem as bad as Tet!


*A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread*

One man was a retired St Louis police captain checking on his friend’s shop. Another was the beloved owner of a Louisville barbecue restaurant who provided free meals to officers. Yet another was a man known as “Mr Indianapolis”, a former star football player.




__





A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread | George Floyd | The Guardian


Details of deaths in cities from Louisville to Oakland remain unclear, but many killed were African American




amp.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we've done this before.....


Had a national geo map of Nam on the wall as a kid and followed the war and body counts and also the moonshot too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread*
> 
> One man was a retired St Louis police captain checking on his friend’s shop. Another was the beloved owner of a Louisville barbecue restaurant who provided free meals to officers. Yet another was a man known as “Mr Indianapolis”, a former star football player.
> 
> ...


I figured cops would be ambushed, it too has happened before, one of the problems with bully cops is it gets other cops killed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The decision to send in the 82nd Airborne was made at the pentagon. There are many other us military units with more appropriate training for crowd control....that's not part of the 82nds MOS. They are a elite combat assault team.


I won't argue about deployments, but the quality of the troops was high as is their IQs, as is that of their officers, Trump will throw them under the bus too and they know it. Operational flexibility is part of the game too, they knelt before Iraqi's and they will do the same before their own people.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Had a national geo map of Nam on the wall as a kid and followed the war and body counts and also the moonshot too.


I still sometimes marvel that i somehow made it home...I had given up on that fantasy very early in my tour....this takes me right back


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I still sometimes marvel that i somehow made it home...I had given up on that fantasy very early in my tour....this takes me right back


Many don't plan ahead much in such situations, it becomes day to day I imagine, or so I've read.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *A restaurant owner, a football star: the people killed as protests spread*
> 
> One man was a retired St Louis police captain checking on his friend’s shop. Another was the beloved owner of a Louisville barbecue restaurant who provided free meals to officers. Yet another was a man known as “Mr Indianapolis”, a former star football player.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately jj it looks like a regular day in the states to a Canadian, how many murders and mass shootings a year? People get popped in droves everyday during normal times, the lockdowns cooled things off for a spell. I sound cynical, honestly if ya put those stories in a typical American day they would not stand out from the normal carnage. Sad to say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Never know, George might show up in Washington with Barack and some other politicians, at the front of a peaceful protest in broad daylight in the middle of La Fayette park. Maybe stand in front of that church for a photo op, just for contrast.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Jimmy Carter Joins Ex-Presidents Decrying George Floyd Killing, Says “We Need A Government As Good As Its People” – Update


UPDATE, June 3: Former President Jimmy Carter has joined George W. Bush and Barack Obama in decrying the racism that led to the police killing of George Floyd, and adds, “We need a government…




deadline.com





*George W. Bush Calls George Floyd’s Death, Harassment A “Shocking Failure” In Open Letter; Donald Trump Fires Back*
One day after former President Barack Obama called on Americans to “a president, a Congress, a U.S. Justice Department, and a federal judiciary that actually recognize the ongoing, corrosive role that racism plays in our society and want to do something about it,” his predecessor, George W. Bush has weighed in on the death of George Floyd and racism in America with an open letter posted to social media.

“Laura and I are anguished by the brutal suffocation of George Floyd,” Bush began before saying he was reluctant to speak out.

“It remains a shocking failure that many African Americans, especially young African American men, are harassed and threatened in their own country,” continued the former president.

Bush then stated that protests are “a strength” of America, before offering criticism of those opposing them.

*“Those who set out to silence those voices do not understand the meaning of America,” said the president, “or how it becomes a better place.”

“America’s greatest challenge,” Bush continued, “has long been to unite people of very different backgrounds into a single nation of justice and opportunity. The doctrine and habits of racial superiority, which once nearly split our country, still threaten our Union. The answers to American problems are found by living up to American ideals.”*
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

*Here is the latest polling on Trump's handling of the protests:*
33% Approve (same percentage of assholes everywhere, every country)
56% Disapprove

This is a social war and Donald is socially retarded, the protesters are organising now and gaining political support and soon money. It might even be a good time to take a break, go home and organise online if necessary, get some leaders with brains etc, The usual stuff people do to empower themselves with organisation, money and planning.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

Trump got his new wall!








New fencing encircles White House; continued federal forces on Day 5 of D.C. protests


WASHINGTON - As many as 2,000 demonstrators descended on Washington on Tuesday, the...




www.chron.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Justin speaks for the country, not for himself and must choose his words carefully. But sometimes you're just at a loss for words.
*Trudeau was asked about Trump. See how long it took him to respond*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Was catching up on Morning Joe, here is another poll they showed this morning:
*73% of Americans support the protesters
20% Oppose*
Apparently 13% of the 33% who are assholes do too!


----------



## Moldy (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Protesters greeting the president as they should. Warms my cockles whatever those are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

The story is that when the protests got a little out of hand, the secret service latched onto Donald and rushed him to the bunker. After the media spun it as chicken shit Donald ran to the bunker, Donald became enraged. He wanted to prove he was brave and strong, hence the clearing of the park as King Clorox lumbered to his photo op, after clearing the citizens away with tear gas and mounted police. All so he could hold up a Bible upside down as a prop in front of a church, where they tear gassed the clergy and appropriated their public image without permission, after assaulting them.

That about sums it up, oversight are gonna wanna talk to all the federal police commanders and public officials involved, ending with Bill Barr, if he goes into the house oversight hearing on this, he might not come out a free man. They might even send some retired FBI agents deputised by the house SAA to arrest him, his security will stand aside, it's a legal warrant and they are sworn to obey. This was a symbolic protest and moment, a clear violation of the 1st amendment rights of citizens en mass for a photo op, it is also impeachable and would be in normal times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Here is some reaction to Donald's little walk in the park, Donald is socially and emotionally retarded. Imagine how bad it would be if he actually had a brain and ability, you would be living in chains now or after november for sure. If he just STFU he probably would rise like magic in the polls, they would quickly forget and forgive Donald, he's special. He just needs to put someone in charge of the coronavirus go golfing and let Pence handle it.
*Trump’s Willingness To Subvert Democracy In His Grasp For Power | Deadline | MSNBC*





Heavy military presence and a fence surrounds the White House today after Donald Trump used law enforcement to clear peaceful protestors so he could stage a photo op. Aired on 6/2/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

G


Moldy said:


> Protesters greeting the president as they should. Warms my cockles whatever those are.
> View attachment 4584041


Gezz, not any black faces in the photo either, it would be so much easier for Donald if most of the people were black. La Fayette park will be filled with an awful lot of white folks, maybe more than the brown people by quite a bit, makes for bad TV scenes for Donald. The realisation with the folks at home that this may have started as a black protest, but spread quickly to others who were outraged by the murder, this was the straw that broke the camel's back. The fact that so many are risking coronavirus for what they believe is impressing someone. Another thing is happening too, the media and public have separated what happens at night, from what happens peacefully in daytime and they are two separate issues.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

This is an almost unbelievable situation we exist in today, with COVID-19 and with protests/riots in every major city in this country.
But what really amazes me is how the murder of one African American man in Minneapolis Minnesota has brought the entire World to it's feet.
They are very aware it seems of the injustice perpetuated on the Black community in America, and that is both heartening and sad at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

I figure Donald has had over a thousand "watergates" so far, Nixon won by a landslide, and was very popular just before, yet watergate brought him down. The country was less polarized, there was an unwritten agreement that set blacks aside, bigots were divided equally among the parties, this was just about corruption, with no "social" factors brought into it.

The social polarization has happened along side political polarization and reflected it as racists left the democratic party and migrated to the republicans. This was best exemplified by the shift from democrats to republicans by whites in the south, Nixon's "southern strategy". This was a gradual process in some cases and culminated with the election of Obama, when all the moderates were driven from the republican party as RINO's. When Trump took over anybody with a brain left and after a time anybody with, patriotism, morals and ethics did too.

The republican party is a corrupt racist organisation that supports domestic terrorism, election cheating, fraud and voter suppression. They are a fascist, anti democratic force, opposed to American ideals, the rule of law and are allied with foreign enemies to interfere in elections. They now also have a media ecosystem with Fox news, hate radio and a host of online sources, that helps them to spin a simple minded fantasy narrative and alternate reality for their base.

Call me biased, but that's how I see history and events. Perhaps I'm wrong?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

I think most of the world hates donald too....


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> G
> 
> Gezz, not any black faces in the photo either, it would be so much easier for Donald if most of the people were black. La Fayette park will be filled with an awful lot of white folks, maybe more than the brown people by quite a bit, makes for bad TV scenes for Donald. The realisation with the folks at home that this may have started as a black protest, but spread quickly to others who were outraged by the murder, this was the straw that broke the camel's back. The fact that so many are risking coronavirus for what they believe is impressing someone. Another thing is happening too, the media and public have separated what happens at night, from what happens peacefully in daytime and they are two separate issues.


There is one black lady in that pic, she just has on a pink mask.


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is an almost unbelievable situation we exist in today, with COVID-19 and with protests/riots in every major city in this country.
> But what really amazes me is how the murder of one African American man in Minneapolis Minnesota has brought the entire World to it's feet.
> They are very aware it seems of the injustice perpetuated on the Black community in America, and that is both heartening and sad at the same time.


Trigger event James, it's not just about him any more than a bus ride was about Rosa Parks or a football player taking a knee. Sometimes ya got to take to the streets, they just need to keep public support and play it smart, they need organisation and leaders. It's gonna be another long hot summer James, but change will come of it. 

After January, it will be top of Joe's list and there is a Black congress woman from Florida, a former cop, who might just be perfect for the job, calling Val Demings.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> There is one black lady in that pic, she just has on a pink mask.


Ok got me!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is an almost unbelievable situation we exist in today, with COVID-19 and with protests/riots in every major city in this country.
> But what really amazes me is how the murder of one African American man in Minneapolis Minnesota has brought the entire World to it's feet.
> They are very aware it seems of the injustice perpetuated on the Black community in America, and that is both heartening and sad at the same time.


Now ya know how the rest of the world feels, but not just in America in other places too, things are not as bad elsewhere, but they could be better, here in Canada too. Some of the voices were raised about local issues too, it's not a government problem, it is a problem with individuals and their conditioning. Even for those who mindfully try to be unbiased, there are subconscious forces of habit and fear at play, over time, even they can be overcome though. Government can make it better or worse, as can education, culture and media, all are weapons in a social fight.

Notice the local good ole white boys in NZ doing the maori warrior haka? @:20 seconds into it


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

why are the biggest racists most always married to minorities? i've noticed this weird disturbing trend more and more..is that your replacement slave? pseudo ownership..the only women who will have your racist ass? i mean what is it?









Who is Derek Chauvin’s wife Kellie Chauvin?


KELLIE Chauvin is the ex-wife of Derek Chauvin, the Minnesota police officer found guilty of killing George Floyd. On April 20, Derek Chauvin, 45, was convicted of all three murder and manslaughter…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> it is a problem with individuals and their conditioning. Even for those who mindfully try to be unbiased, there are subconscious forces of habit and fear at play, over time, even they can be overcome though.


Your right.
I was conditioned by a Racist Conservative Republican father who hated Blacks, Jews, and especially Italians for some fucked up reason.
Yea, he conditioned me well, into supporting Blacks, Jews and Immigrants.
Maybe that was the reason he threw me out the house when I was 21 (I also smoked pot  ) because he knew that I would never be like him 

Anyway, here's my song of the day


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2020)

America, how bad do you want to be communists?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we've done this before.....


Looking at the news security and the fencing around the WH, I'd say Trump is wired inside his bunker, not you.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> America, how bad do you want to be communists?


Yeah, because Putin should be the only one with that power?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

And yes, the fucking change is coming!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your right.
> I was conditioned by a Racist Conservative Republican father who hated Blacks, Jews, and especially Italians for some fucked up reason.
> Yea, he conditioned me well, into supporting Blacks, Jews and Immigrants.
> Maybe that was the reason he threw me out the house when I was 21 (I also smoked pot  ) because he knew that I would never be like him
> ...


People have a decreasing influence on their kids, rado, and TV exposed kids to other adult role models and let them think more independently. A couple of hundred years ago family and friends had more influence, not so much in an age of two jobs and the internet. It allows us to break the chain of hate past from parent to child, much hate is mere history, some ancient. We've seen how the troubles in Ireland were ended with the removing of grievances and cutting the extremists off from popular support, same thing happened in Canada with Quebec and how Tredeau as justice minister and later PM did it.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah, because Putin should be the only one with that power?


I thought he was already? Isnt Trump his puppet?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I thought he was already? Isnt Trump his puppet?


Trump is getting passed around.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> America, how bad do you want to be communists?


We're not talking about Communism, we're talking about Social Justice.
No one I know finds that even conceivable, so who are you talking about?
What this Country could use a good dash of Socialism though, which has been proven to work effectively in many countries. 
I'm just sick of this pure Capitalistic BS, which is winner take all and fuck the rest.
Working out well right now, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I thought he was already? Isnt Trump his puppet?


Yep, but Donald is so far gone I don't even think Putin has much control any more, Donald can shoot someone on 5th ave. and he has nukes and no brain. Even Vlad is being careful, imagine trying to instruct Donald by phone and have him follow the orders without fucking up royally. Putin wants Trump to win remember, he knows this is not how you do it, he is no dummy, he's KGB, old school, he is advised by experts, speaks english and watches American media.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your right.
> I was conditioned by a Racist Conservative Republican father who hated Blacks, Jews, and especially Italians for some fucked up reason.
> Yea, he conditioned me well, into supporting Blacks, Jews and Immigrants.
> Maybe that was the reason he threw me out the house when I was 21 (I also smoked pot  ) because he knew that I would never be like him
> ...


it has to do with being 'seen but not heard'..a catholic thingy..we were never like them, jim. my parents married and started a family because his birthday was coming up in the viet nam lottery..unorthodox beginnings have unorthodox endings.

the difference: media- it changed everything

we were children of TV..they were children of radio

now social media has changed it all again..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> We're not talking about Communism, we're talking about Social Justice.
> No one I know finds that even conceivable, so who are you talking about?
> What this Country could use a good dash of Socialism though, which has been proven to work effectively in many countries.
> I'm just sick of this pure Capitalistic BS, which is winner take all and fuck the rest.
> ...


Why are you showing a picture of a riot in Kiev from several years ago in a thread about the US riots today?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is getting passed around.


Uncle Sam is getting passed around like a twink, Donald is the pimp, a stupid one, Sammy's asshole is getting a might sore too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> We're not talking about Communism, we're talking about Social Justice.
> No one I know finds that even conceivable, so who are you talking about?
> What this Country could use a good dash of Socialism though, which has been proven to work effectively in many countries.
> I'm just sick of this pure Capitalistic BS, which is winner take all and fuck the rest.
> ...


Guy looks white to me, remove the mask and you'd find a 2" high hakenkreuz in the center of the fucker's forehead.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Why are you showing a picture of a riot in Kiev from several years ago in a thread about the US riots today?


Just being representative 
Here's LA in 1992



Is that better?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Donald has had over a thousand "watergates" so far, Nixon won by a landslide, and was very popular just before, yet watergate brought him down. The country was less polarized, there was an unwritten agreement that set blacks aside, bigots were divided equally among the parties, this was just about corruption, with no "social" factors brought into it.
> 
> The social polarization has happened along side political polarization and reflected it as racists left the democratic party and migrated to the republicans. This was best exemplified by the shift from democrats to republicans by whites in the south, Nixon's "southern strategy". This was a gradual process in some cases and culminated with the election of Obama, when all the moderates were driven from the republican party as RINO's. When Trump took over anybody with a brain left and after a time anybody with, patriotism, morals and ethics did too.
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it has to do with being 'seen but not heard'..a catholic thingy..we were never like them, jim. my parents married and started a family because his birthday was coming up in the viet nam lottery..unorthodox beginnings have unorthodox endings.
> 
> the difference: media- it changed everything
> 
> ...


Also the change in catholic doctrine to more liberal values with Vatican 2 helped a lot with younger folks and it became an iconic youth movement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just being representative
> Here's LA in 1992
> 
> View attachment 4584191
> ...


With all the bullshit out there James, folks want to keep it accurate, honest and clean, we ain't them, there are plenty of current local examples. I'm sure it happened, just like that in America with white nationalists too, the images will probably come out on facebook..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just being representative
> Here's LA in 1992
> 
> View attachment 4584191
> ...


Not really. It feeds the Republican narrative about what happened this weekend. Nothing like the '92 riots in LA happened.

Not saying we should ignore the unlawful actions but I don't see what happened last weekend as anything of that magnitude. Republicans are playing it up as if it were.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Not really. It feeds the Republican narrative about what happened this weekend. Nothing like the '92 riots in LA happened.
> 
> Not saying we should ignore the unlawful actions but I don't see what happened last weekend as anything of that magnitude. Republicans are playing it up as if it were.


Echo's of 68 though, only a Hell of a lot more white and global involvement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Not really. It feeds the Republican narrative about what happened this weekend. Nothing like the '92 riots in LA happened.
> 
> Not saying we should ignore the unlawful actions but I don't see what happened last weekend as anything of that magnitude. Republicans are playing it up as if it were.


There were protests in nova scotia and across the harbor in sydney, way up here in my backyard too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The story is that when the protests got a little out of hand, the secret service latched onto Donald and rushed him to the bunker. After the media spun it as chicken shit Donald ran to the bunker, Donald became enraged. He wanted to prove he was brave and strong, hence the clearing of the park as King Clorox lumbered to his photo op, after clearing the citizens away with tear gas and mounted police. All so he could hold up a Bible upside down as a prop in front of a church, where they tear gassed the clergy and appropriated their public image without permission, after assaulting them.
> 
> That about sums it up, oversight are gonna wanna talk to all the federal police commanders and public officials involved, ending with Bill Barr, if he goes into the house oversight hearing on this, he might not come out a free man. They might even send some retired FBI agents deputised by the house SAA to arrest him, his security will stand aside, it's a legal warrant and they are sworn to obey. This was a symbolic protest and moment, a clear violation of the 1st amendment rights of citizens en mass for a photo op, it is also impeachable and would be in normal times.


where is King Clorox' base to protect him? all the '2A people' that he keeps referencing?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> We're not talking about Communism, we're talking about Social Justice.
> No one I know finds that even conceivable, so who are you talking about?
> What this Country could use a good dash of Socialism though, which has been proven to work effectively in many countries.
> I'm just sick of this *pure Capitalistic BS,* which is winner take all and fuck the rest.
> ...


it's winner takes it all and then takes it all again..the too big to fail bullshit is just that- let them go out of business..the capitalistic way! they're worried about high unemployment?

trumpy* is gong to have to resign.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

Trump: I Was in the Bunker for 'an Inspection'


President Donald Trump told a radio interviewer he wasn’t seeking refuge when he went into the White House underground bunker Friday as protests took place in Washington, D.C.




www.newsmax.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump: I Was in the Bunker for 'an Inspection'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump told a radio interviewer he wasn’t seeking refuge when he went into the White House underground bunker Friday as protests took place in Washington, D.C.
> ...


like when he went to the hospital in the beginning of the year 'for scheduled annual physical' on a saturday that wasn't scheduled.

we can thank 'the power of positive thinking' freak for much of this..christ..my dad read that book too.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2020)

i just sent $5 to "The Lincoln Project"....


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 3, 2020)

Now Hawaiian shirt supremacists. I'm going to stop smokin.








Men wearing Hawaiian shirts and carrying guns add a volatile new element to protests


A Tampa television reporter was broadcasting live from protests last weekend when two...




www.greenwichtime.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Now Hawaiian shirt supremacists. I'm going to stop smokin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's so they are easily identified and don't get shot by others in their group.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just being representative
> Here's LA in 1992
> 
> View attachment 4584191
> ...


wow that's when cops just used to wear a uniform..i remember that.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing like the '92 riots in LA happened


Your right, it's fucking worse
Those riots were generally contained in one city.
Now we have the National Guard activated in over 1/3 of the Nation, with the threat of direct Military involvement by that asshole sitting in the WH









Nearly a third of states have activated the National Guard to assist local police response to unrest


The National Guard announced on Sunday that roughly 5,000 guardsmen and airmen have been activated to assist local law enforcement in response to "civil disturbances in 15 states and the District of Columbia."




taskandpurpose.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Uncle Sam is getting passed around like a twink, Donald is the pimp, a stupid one, Sammy's asshole is getting a might sore too!











dandyrandy said:


> Trump: I Was in the Bunker for 'an Inspection'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump told a radio interviewer he wasn’t seeking refuge when he went into the White House underground bunker Friday as protests took place in Washington, D.C.
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i just sent $5 to "The Lincoln Project"....


You cheap fuck, last week I sent them a Twenty


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your right, it's fucking worse
> Those riots were generally contained in one city.
> Now we have the National Guard activated in over 1/3 of the Nation, with the threat of direct Military involvement by that asshole sitting in the WH
> 
> ...


newp. not even close to what happened in LA in 92.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Sorry Hanimmal, it was a more accurate metaphor, Trump is the pimp America is for sale, to whoever has the bucks and dirt on Joe. Uncle Sam is pissed though, the "deep state" will be deep into retribution one day hopefully.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry Hanimmal, it was a more accurate metaphor, Trump is the pimp America is for sale, to whoever has the bucks and dirt on Joe. Uncle Sam is pissed though, the "deep state" will be deep into retribution one day hopefully.


By deep state do you mean US citizens? If so, yes I hope so too.

And we are not for sale, just getting fleeced at the moment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> By deep state do you mean US citizens? If so, yes I hope so too.
> 
> And we are not for sale, just getting fleeced at the moment.


The dude knows nothing about the US and just keeps blathering on as if he did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> By deep state do you mean US citizens? If so, yes I hope so too.
> 
> And we are not for sale, just getting fleeced at the moment.


It was a humorus reference to Trump, the normal apparatus of government. You went from the most honest administration in recent US history, to the most corrupt in all of US history in the blink of and eye, from compassion and understanding to hate and fear overnight. From trusted ally to, well Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)

LOL, bunkerboy says he was only inspecting the bunker not hiding in it.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, bunkerboy says he was only inspecting the bunker not hiding in it.


Don't all presidents do Friday night bunker inspections?

"Trump has entered the bunker roughly “2½” times, he said." He's a special kind of genius, who else could enter a room 2½ times?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)

President Bonespur Bunkerboy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> President Bonespur Bunkerboy


All he had to say was the SS grabbed him. like other POTUS, instead he egotistically lied and made a fool of himself and re enforced the cowardice narrative. He is socially retarded Captain it might be his undoing, he is losing badly with the protesters, other voices are speaking, Obama and Bush, his "peers". Donald has even managed to redeem George, he won't go down as the worst, he was sincere by comparison, mistaken not malicious for the most part, a normal person. His open letter was good, I wonder who wrote it, I see Trump was pissed as usual.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Where have all the Trumpers, trolls and socks gone? Must be out burning down businesses at night.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where have all the Trumpers, trolls and socks gone? Must be out burning down businesses at night.


To the bunkers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2020)

Looking at the protests in America on live stream, Donald got HUGE numbers today! He is losing this battle badly. Just 20% support his handling of it, that is cutting into his base.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All he had to say was the SS grabbed him.


*BREAKING NEWS:*

Trump can't keep his stories straight. I know, it's shocking! 

"Trump also maintained that the Secret Service did not order him to the bunker, but merely “said it would be a good time to go down, take a look, because maybe some time you're going to need it.” I believe the last part. 

“It was a false report. I wasn’t down. I went down during the day, and I was there for a tiny, little, short period of time." Like his tiny, little, short hands?









Trump denies sheltering in White House bunker amid protests


“It was a false report. I wasn’t down. I went down during the day, and I was there for a tiny, little, short period of time,” the president said.




www.politico.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)

Just saw a video of ten bus loads of military personnel arriving in DC. I have one question, when did they segregate the military again, looked like all white troops.


----------



## gonnagro (Jun 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where have all the Trumpers, trolls and socks gone? Must be out burning down businesses at night.


We're not happy with him right now either. We're even more unhappy that the only alternative you could come up after 3 1/2 years is Joe Biden, leaving us no choice but to vote Trump back in.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2020)

LOL, he's obviously lost his mind completely, he's now trying to look like tRUmp, it's pitiful and hilarious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> We're not happy with him right now either. We're even more unhappy that the only alternative you could come up after 3 1/2 years is Joe Biden, leaving us no choice but to vote Trump back in.


“I don’t like trump but”

Shut the fuck up


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2020)

Man, I needed a laugh. Enjoy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 4, 2020)

The Lincoln Project gets it right, again 






Trump is a cunt


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 4, 2020)

General Mattis essentially call's Trump a threat to this Nation & the Constitution (no shit Sherlock  )






Trump should be Impeached NOW, and if not, once he leaves office in January tried for Treason, convicted and hanged.
Now that would be Justice


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> We're not happy with him right now either. We're even more unhappy that the only alternative you could come up after 3 1/2 years is Joe Biden, leaving us no choice but to vote Trump back in.


Why because Trump got himself impeached by trying to cover up his forcing a vulnerable foreign ally into manufacturing political dirt on Joe because he has nothing on him? 

Because Joe is reaching out to everyone in the country who is not brainwashed into Trump's cult? 

Do you really think Democrats want to murder children? Do you think Democrats want to cancel Christmas? Because they do not. You have been pummeled with lies about the 'libs' by hate mongers on TV and Radio, and have been subjected to trolling online with foreign militaries pinpointing you with specific propaganda on every issue.

It is worth trying to figure out what it is you don't like about Biden and maybe watching a few complete speeches he has done before falling for the propaganda traps trolls for Trump are putting out there.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 4, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> We're not happy with him right now either. We're even more unhappy that the only alternative you could come up after 3 1/2 years is Joe Biden, leaving us no choice but to vote Trump back in.


So "we're" (who, fucking Nazi's?) are unhappy with Biden so "us" (Nazi's again? ) are going to vote Trump back in (I just pissed myself I laughed so fucking hard)
Man, I very rarely call people names but for that comment I'll make an exception.
Your a fucking idiot & one of the reasons this country is on fire right now.
On Election Day do yourself a favor and don't even bother to vote because you'll be wasting your time, because Trump is fucking finished.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2020)

Is Mexico paying for this wall around the white house? Bunkerboy is such a coward.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268491075343319041


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is Mexico paying for this wall around the white house? Bunkerboy is such a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268491075343319041


Trump will be digging a moat by November


----------



## Moldy (Jun 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The Lincoln Project gets it right, again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do get it right. They are using republican tactics on Orange Sperm sucker. The only thing that bothers me is that they were R's at one time that helped stifle the Obama Admin. in so many ways. Don't forget they will go back to cheating and rigging elections just like they did before only it won't be so much in the open (if their party survives). At least they see the dangers of orange anus and realize it could be the end of Democracy as we know it. Fuck, I won't send any money to any party anymore. Let the corporations buy em off, the dems haven't earned donations from me in decades. Until Citizens United is overturned we're still and will continue to be unheard.

Ten years ago, he called it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Yes they do get it right. They are using republican tactics on Orange Sperm sucker. The only thing that bothers me is that they were R's at one time that helped stifle the Obama Admin. in so many ways. Don't forget they will go back to cheating and rigging elections just like they did before only it won't be so much in the open (if their party survives). At least they see the dangers of orange anus and realize it could be the end of Democracy as we know it. Fuck, I won't send any money to any party anymore. Let the corporations buy em off, the dems haven't earned donations from me in decades. Until Citizens United is overturned we're still and will continue to be unheard.
> 
> Ten years ago, he called it.


It doesn't seem to me that they care much about Democracy. Not this crop of Republicans. Even Mattis is out there saying Trump is shitting on our Constitution. He's old crop Republican. That kind of Republican lost its voice in 2008 and the invasive weeds overran them.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The Lincoln Project gets it right, again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


support them with $6.66.. @doublejj gave $5..send them $2, if you can..anything to keep the heat on..they put together well
thought out messages, that get right to the heart of the matter with other republicans- to make them think.

link to donate:









The Lincoln Project: Home


The Lincoln Project is holding accountable those who would violate their oaths to the Constitution and would put others before Americans.




lincolnproject.us


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Trump will be digging a moat by November


5 bucks says it's Mexican migrant workers that do it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Yes they do get it right. They are using republican tactics on Orange Sperm sucker. The only thing that bothers me is that they were R's at one time that helped stifle the Obama Admin. in so many ways. Don't forget they will go back to cheating and rigging elections just like they did before only it won't be so much in the open (if their party survives). At least they see the dangers of orange anus and realize it could be the end of Democracy as we know it. Fuck, I won't send any money to any party anymore. Let the corporations buy em off, the dems haven't earned donations from me in decades. Until Citizens United is overturned we're still and will continue to be unheard.
> 
> Ten years ago, he called it.


i'm not so sure the lincoln project republicans will..i think they got a taste of humble pie and how easy it would be for a president (any president) to not obey the constitution or congress- the ability to log jam (a co-equal branch) the senate with party domination willing and a president who's looking to be king..keep confirming judges while those unfit for cabinet positions are heralded as 'acting' to get around oversight and confirmation process.

all the small government republicans? i can't imagine what they must be thinking now...their worst fear- someone coming to take their gunz and freedums..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is Mexico paying for this wall around the white house? Bunkerboy is such a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268491075343319041


i can't wait for graffiti artists to show..maybe they'll do a full mural rendition of him sitting in the bunker..i know that would get my vote.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, he's obviously lost his mind completely, he's now trying to look like tRUmp, it's pitiful and hilarious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584780


is there a link to what he said?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

well now..the sides are shoring up nicely..doesn't tom believe in gunz and freedum; small gobermint? i guess when it comes down to it..not really. wonder what the hillbillies back home would think if they could read?

*Tom Cotton: Send In the Troops*









Opinion | Tom Cotton: Send In the Troops (Published 2020)


The nation must restore order. The military stands ready.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I just conversed with a trumpkin. Just because news says it don't make it so. She said Trump isn't racist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


do you agree with fascists/fascism/naziism?

know what's really funny, some agitators who claim to be part are liars and have stenciled the flag backwards on their gear- it's the little things..you know?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


Koch money is so pure.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i like the peaceful protesters; MLK would be proud!


I like the teachings of Malcolm X and his feeling about political figures and parties. Dr. King loved the Free Republic that this nation was founded on, he was 100% against democracy because he knew the true meaning behind democracy...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Koch money is so pure.


I never said that, but to keep the truth in the light for both sides the proper thing to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

Looking at the polls on Morning Joe today and they are going down for Donald. You can learn a lot from this data and and why Donald loves the uneducated and stupid, specifically uneducated and stupid white people, though there are an awful lot of educated and/or smart white people who should know better too. It's not just a case of conditioning overcoming facts, but also of avoiding, filtering facts and selecting biased sources. It's also a matter of distorting perceptions through rationalisations, along with a lot of personal dishonesty, lack of personal integrity and in some cases social pressure. The problem with all this mental bullshit is it often causes people to fuck themselves, others and their countries for idiotic reasons that have to do with historical baggage and past personal conditioning, not reality. Those with the fewest mental and educational resources are least likely to be able to throw off their past conditioning and are the most susceptible to disinformation and bullshit. Also these are the most frightened and stressed white people, who fear for not not just their social status now, but their economic and personal survival as well. When you fail to deal effectively with reality you fail, look at Trump for examples.

*Nationally *
All voters 52/41% for Joe, 11% spread and growing IMHO
65 & older 50/46% for Joe, 4%, this one will grow along with the death count.
All women 58/39% for Joe, women are less tribal driven than men who are instinctively driven to things like team sports for instance.
*White no degree 60/35% for TRUMP, here we get to the core of the base.*


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Another white supremacist is talking about Civil War having begun.
> 
> Must be something that they are being told in their little social media bubble because that's not what happened this weekend.


this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I never said that, but to keep the truth in the light for both sides the proper thing to do.


That's right. You didn't. 

Antifa isn't an organization. It isn't funded by "the Jews" and the Atlantic:

*The Atlantic*_ is an American magazine and multi-platform publisher. It was founded in 1857 in Boston, Massachusetts, as *The Atlantic Monthly*, a literary and cultural commentary magazine that published leading writers' commentary on the abolition of slavery, education, and other major issues in contemporary political affairs. Its founders included Francis H. Underwood[3][4] and prominent writers Ralph Waldo Emerson, Oliver Wendell Holmes Sr., Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, Harriet Beecher Stowe, and John Greenleaf Whittier.[5][6] James Russell Lowell was its first editor.[7] It is known for publishing literary pieces by leading writers.

After experiencing financial hardship and undergoing several ownership changes in the late 20th century, the magazine was purchased by businessman David G. Bradley, who refashioned it as a general editorial magazine primarily aimed at a target audience of serious national readers and "thought leaders".[8] In 2010, The Atlantic posted its first profit in a decade.[9] In 2016 the periodical was named Magazine of the Year by the American Society of Magazine Editors.[10] In July 2017, Bradley sold a majority interest in the publication to Laurene Powell Jobs's Emerson Collective.[11][12][13]

Its website, *TheAtlantic.com*, provides daily coverage and analysis of breaking news, politics and international affairs, education, technology, health, science, and culture. The editor of the website is Adrienne LaFrance. The Atlantic also houses an editorial events arm, AtlanticLIVE; Atlantic Re:think, its creative marketing team; and Atlantic 57, a creative agency and consulting firm. The Atlantic's president is Bob Cohn._

On the other hand, right wing money is fueling a massive propaganda program. So, your omission isn't a surprise, just a glaring example of the power of right wing 1%'ers


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


tard


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I like the teachings of Malcolm X and his feeling about political figures and parties. Dr. King loved the Free Republic that this nation was founded on, he was 100% against democracy because he knew the *true meaning behind democracy...*


democracy or capitalism?

by all means..please expand.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I can't wait to see the death toll numbers of protestors and rioters after the next 30days if the spike does not jump 200 plus % it proves this covid19 thing was way overblown and the people of the free republic were ripped off by congress again like the Obama years.

just watch for the next 30 days on covid deaths just by the media numbers alone


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


sure was..here's a rightie cop agitator..the umbrella is so his brothers know not to shoot him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


387 posts since 2009, are you bugeye's sock or something?


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> 5 bucks says it's Mexican migrant workers that do it.


Then, he'll stiff them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I can't wait to see the death toll numbers of protestors and rioters after the next 30days


Says a lot psycho


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


lulz

We had another nutjob who said Floyd's death was staged by actors. Your kind will say anything. It's the spaghetti tactic used by lawyers and politicians. The statement alludes to the idea of throwing spaghetti at a wall to see what sticks. Just like fake news and disinformation is used by trolls and paid-for propaganda.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That's right. You didn't.
> 
> Antifa isn't an organization. It isn't funded by "the Jews" and the Atlantic:
> 
> ...


wow, you are a true kool-aid klan drinking member. The Jews did not start Antifa it is the old KKK handles when the Blue wave shut down the KKK. just the true facts of history...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Says a lot psycho


why because we will see the truth, it the media gates, the who and the left were right there will be 200 plus a spike in deaths. if it was a lie we will see in 30 days. the truth will always come out


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I can't wait to see the death toll numbers of protestors and rioters after the next 30days if the spike does not jump 200 plus % it proves this covid19 thing was way overblown and the people of the free republic were ripped off by congress again like the Obama years.
> 
> just watch for the next 30 days on covid deaths just by the media numbers alone


I can't wait until the November election when we can start talking about President-elect Biden and the forthcoming Democratic party-controlled Congress.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I like the teachings of Malcolm X and his feeling about political figures and parties. Dr. King loved the Free Republic that this nation was founded on, he was 100% against democracy because he knew the true meaning behind democracy...


*REPORTED:* Shitting yourself and vomiting the pus you sucked from an impeached pig's ass is against TOS


spl1 said:


> I can't wait to see the death toll numbers of protestors and rioters after the next 30days if the spike does not jump 200 plus % it proves this covid19 thing was way overblown and the people of the free republic were ripped off by congress again like the Obama years.
> 
> just watch for the next 30 days on covid deaths just by the media numbers alone


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> wow, you are a true kool-aid klan drinking member. The Jews did not start Antifa it is the old KKK handles when the Blue wave shut down the KKK. just the true facts of history...


I'm drinking the kool-aid when I cite verifiable facts and you are speaking truth when you say the protests this weekend were staged?

Too funny that. I can't make this shit up.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> this weekend was staged. it is the same thing we have seen in many countries that the left has taken oven in.


Did you felch your beliefs directly from trump's neck vagina while in the bunker?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> We had another nutjob who said Floyd's death was staged by actors. Your kind will say anything. It's the spaghetti tactic used by lawyers and politicians. The statement alludes to the idea of throwing spaghetti at a wall to see what sticks. Just like fake news and disinformation is used by trolls and paid-for propaganda.


I never said that ether, but you just keep putting words in people's mouths.. I said the whole riot was staged and we can see it in many countries that the left has taken over. it is the same play out of the Marxist play book.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm drinking the kool-aid when I cite verifiable facts and you are speaking truth when you say the protests this weekend were staged?
> 
> Too funny that. I can't make this shit up.


I like to not watch CNN, Vox, Vice, or Fox...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I never said that ether, but you just keep putting words in people's mouths.. I said the whole riot was staged and we can see it in many countries that the left has taken over. it is the same play out of the Marxist play book.


*you have no problem putting pig shit in your own mouth magat*



spl1 said:


> I like to not watch CNN, Vox, Vice, or Fox...


No one gives a fuck about your imbecile practies asshole


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


Sure they are. It is all just meat for the grinder online, and Russia and Trump for sure are benefitting from all the disiformation and propaganda, and real world violence that these mostly-white hate groups are causing.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-fake-antifa-acount-white-supremacists-removal/


Please don't let the online trolls hijack this to be politicized to benefit Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I never said that ether, but you just keep putting words in people's mouths.. I said the whole riot was staged and we can see it in many countries that the left has taken over. it is the same play out of the Marxist play book.


Gasp. You mean that those thousands of people shown in the streets to protest Floyd's murder were just cardboard cutouts?

You know, I think I saw the same cardboard cutout used in New York City, Portland Oregon, LA, Minneapolis, Washington DC, Paris, London and Hong Kong. You've opened my eyes. This means the whole thing was planned months ago. 

The Illuminati are up to their dirty tricks. It's a good thing that we got to see the top secret videos that were posted on u-tube before they were taken down by the dark state.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *REPORTED:* Shitting yourself and vomiting the pus you sucked from an impeached pig's ass is against TOS


why because I post a statement that is based on facts of the science the media and the Dr. are promoting. just by the media "facts" and the number of infected should have a 200+ spike in deaths due to covid19... what is wrong with waiting to see if the truth is the truth?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I like to not watch CNN, Vox, Vice, or Fox...


Hahaha


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> why because I post a statement that is based on facts of the science the media and the Dr. are promoting. just by the media "facts" and the number of infected should have a 200+ spike in deaths due to covid19... what is wrong with waiting to see if the truth is the truth?


Bro you're a f'en harmless, word shitting, obedient POS gtfoh


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Sure they are. It is all just meat for the grinder online, and Russia and Trump for sure are benefitting from all the disiformation and propaganda, and real world violence that these mostly-white hate groups are causing.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-fake-antifa-acount-white-supremacists-removal/
> View attachment 4585239
> ...


ROFL only the left keep the "white nationalist" in the news... Please show me where all the white nationalists are when the riots and protests are not going on? sheep...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> why because I post a statement that is based on facts of the science the media and the Dr. are promoting. just by the media "facts" and the number of infected should have a 200+ spike in deaths due to covid19... what is wrong with waiting to see if the truth is the truth?


Translation: "I get all my news from Putin's asshole"


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bro you're a f'en harmless, word shitting, obedient POS gtfoh


you are drinking some kool-aid Trump only been in office for 3 years and is not a politician. I did not vote for TRUMP....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL only the left keep the "white nationalist" in the news... Please show me where all the white nationalists are when the roots and protests are not going on? sheep...


Yet another classic. "If the left would just stop talking about white supremacists, racism in the US would go away."


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> you are drinking some kool-aid Trump only been in office for 3 years and is not a politician. I did not vote for TRUMP....


of course not. One must be a citizen of the US to vote. 

Come on, reply with a statement about illegal voting in the US. Do it. I need to fill that space on my Russian Troll Bingo card.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *you have no problem putting pig shit in your own mouth magat*
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a fuck about your imbecile practies asshole


your showing how much of a bigot you truly are. Lookup operation paper clip for the truth of the blue wave party...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yet another classic. "If the left would just stop talking about white supremacists, racism in the US would go away."


_This is a moment when many people may want nothing more than a return to normalcy, or to a status quo that is only comfortable if we avert our gaze from injustice. As difficult as it may be to admit, that desire is itself a sign of privilege._ 

Tim Cook


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yet another classic. "If the left would just stop talking about white supremacists, racism in the US would go away."


There is a video of 4 vans full of people that jump out in BLM and KKK shirts jumping out together bumper to bumper that was pulled from CNN when it hit the airwaves.... rofl


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> your showing how much of a bigot you truly are. Lookup operation paper clip for the truth of the blue wave party...


lulz

I will. It's going to be hilarious, I'm sure. Stay tuned for an update.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> your showing how much of a bigot you truly are. Lookup operation paper clip for the truth of the blue wave party...


Magat slob, I dont gaf about your rodent dreams


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL only the left keep the "white nationalist" in the news... Please show me where all the white nationalists are when the roots and protests are not going on? sheep...


INCEL, q, whatever hate website like stormfront, its all the same shit. All it takes is a handful of brainwashed kids filled with hate from the last decade of hardcore attack they have been getting online. Once the blood gets pumping, real life large groups of humans tend to get scary. 

You are in a bubble, it is easy to see just by your 'them'ing' the 'left'. That is the game that gets played on people, whoever you listen/watch/read, see how many times they attack 'them', there is always something to be upset about, but it gets amplified online. Now that the Russians were given our voting data by Trump's campaign, everyone is easily pinpointed with spam designed just for their particular interests (based on all of your online traffic being funneled into AI to complete complex data analysis on us all the time).



spl1 said:


> There is a video of 4 vans full of people that jump out in BLM and KKK shirts jumping out together bumper to bumper that was pulled from CNN when it hit the airwaves.... rofl


Why not show us said video.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> There is a video of 4 vans full of people that jump out in BLM and KKK shirts jumping out together bumper to bumper that was pulled from CNN when it hit the airwaves.... rofl


lulz

But you saw it. Nobody else did so we must believe you.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> _This is a moment when many people may want nothing more than a return to normalcy, or to a status quo that is only comfortable if we avert our gaze from injustice. As difficult as it may be to admit, that desire is itself a sign of privilege._
> 
> Tim Cook


I like real history, not the made-up history to hide the truth and make everyone's feelings feel better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I never said that, but to keep the truth in the light for both sides the proper thing to do.


You don't have a moral, ethical, legal, constitutional, patriotic, logical or factual leg to stand on, yet here you are. Good people on both sides, an apologist for Trump and treason, racism makes people stupid and turns them into suckers for con men.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

*Operation Paperclip*_ was a secret program of the Joint Intelligence Objectives Agency (JIOA) largely carried out by special agents of Army CIC, in which more than 1,600 German scientists, engineers, and technicians, such as Wernher von Braun and his V-2 rocket team, were taken from Germany to the United States, for U.S. government employment, primarily between 1945 and 1959. Many were former members, and some were former leaders, of the Nazi Party.[1][2]

The primary purpose for Operation Paperclip was U.S. military advantage in the Soviet–American Cold War, and the Space Race. The Soviet Union was more aggressive in forcibly recruiting more than 2,200 German specialists—a total of more than 6,000 people including family members—with Operation Osoaviakhim during one night on October 22, 1946.[3]

The Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) established the first secret recruitment program, called Operation Overcast, on July 20, 1945, initially "to assist in shortening the Japanese war and to aid our postwar military research".[4] The term "Overcast" was the name first given by the German scientists' family members for the housing camp where they were held in Bavaria.[5] In late summer 1945, the JCS established the JIOA, a subcommittee of the Joint Intelligence Community, to directly oversee Operation Overcast and later Operation Paperclip.[6] The JIOA representatives included the army's director of intelligence, the chief of naval intelligence, the assistant chief of Air Staff-2 (air force intelligence), and a representative from the State Department.[7] In November 1945, Operation Overcast was renamed Operation Paperclip by Ordnance Corps (United States Army) officers, who would attach a paperclip to the folders of those rocket experts whom they wished to employ in America.[5]

In a secret directive circulated on September 3, 1946, President Truman officially approved Operation Paperclip and expanded it to include one thousand German scientists under "temporary, limited military custody".[8][9]__[10]_

So, at the end of WW2 and the beginning of the cold war, the US rounded up scientists from now occupied Germany and recuited them to work for the US. 

Tell us oh keeper of the truth, what's the connection between protests over Floyd and a long time de-classified program that occurred at the end of WW2?

Wait, was WW2 staged too?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I like real history, not the made-up history to hide the truth and make everyone's feelings feel better.


I totally understand why Republicans want to talk about ancient history. Their behavior recently is aggregious, anti-democratic and defending it gives white supremacists* who actively support Trump a very bad look. 

"*oops I used that term again. Now we are doomed to yet another hundred years of you whites grinding down on the necks of black men.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I like real history, not the made-up history to hide the truth and make everyone's feelings feel better.


60 years ago the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda lost their war on civil rights. And because they knew they were no longer able to keep total power, that agenda retreated into the Republican party, abandoning the Democratic party as they lost their seats. 

Today the Democratic party is closer to representing the entire country than any political power has before in known human history.

It was called the Southern Strategy. 

The world of Americna politics changed in the 70's and the White Wealthy Heterosexual Male Only agenda that is the Republican party has been trolling the Democrats ever since.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *Operation Paperclip*_ was a secret program of the Joint Intelligence Objectives Agency (JIOA) largely carried out by special agents of Army CIC, in which more than 1,600 German scientists, engineers, and technicians, such as Wernher von Braun and his V-2 rocket team, were taken from Germany to the United States, for U.S. government employment, primarily between 1945 and 1959. Many were former members, and some were former leaders, of the Nazi Party.[1][2]
> 
> The primary purpose for Operation Paperclip was U.S. military advantage in the Soviet–American Cold War, and the Space Race. The Soviet Union was more aggressive in forcibly recruiting more than 2,200 German specialists—a total of more than 6,000 people including family members—with Operation Osoaviakhim during one night on October 22, 1946.[3]
> 
> ...


No, it was the truth of the blue party Hidding nazi commanders here in America and protected them from prosecution. Plus the Blue party also gives out medals to American citizen in the name of NAZI COMMANDERS... ROFL


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I can't wait to see the death toll numbers of protestors and rioters after the next 30days if the spike does not jump 200 plus % it proves this covid19 thing was way overblown and the people of the free republic were ripped off by congress again like the Obama years.
> 
> just watch for the next 30 days on covid deaths just by the media numbers alone


so you're a scientist now familiar with transfer rate?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 60 years ago the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda lost their war on civil rights. And because they knew they were no longer able to keep total power, that agenda retreated into the Republican party, abandoning the Democratic party as they lost their seats.
> 
> Today the Democratic party is closer to representing the entire country than any political power has before in known human history.
> 
> ...


ROFL at this one... so you trying to change the timeline again for this party change? ok Jimmy Carter was after the claim of party change.. Jimmy this is what the left claim the bigots changed sides. I have the counter to this Jimmy Carter. Jimmy Carter as after 1964 and he launched his presidential candidacy from the world headquarters of the KKK. 
Jimmy also had this country standing in line for milk, cheese, flour, and gas. that was the closest we came to socialism. Yes, the school is wrong it was changed under Jimmy Carter. Department of education dumbed-down Americans to match the rest of the world..


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so you're a scientist now familiar with transfer rate?


Nope, basic 3rd-grade math and reading to understand the basic of the claim I made.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> No, it was the truth of the blue party Hidding nazi commanders here in America and protected them from prosecution. Plus the Blue party also gives out medals to American citizen in the name of NAZI COMMANDERS... ROFL


let's see someone who got protected..? here's his final..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Nope, basic 3rd-grade math and reading to understand the basic of the claim I made.


then your prediction is not recognized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Nope, basic 3rd-grade math and reading to understand the basic of the claim I made.


You are operating at a third grade level intellectually here.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> let's see someone who got protected..? here's his final..
> 
> View attachment 4585270


Yep, the Clinton took care of that leak. You know the man named Bill Clinton that visited the island over 30 times. I like the picture of Bill in a dress...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are operating at a third grade level intellectually here.


When the truth comes out the personal attacks start to fly.. It is what the mentally ill do when they have zero legs to stand on. like a child in a store in the aisle because they don't get there way. 

What even sadder is a bunch of pot growers crying about the economy... You must be growing mids....


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> No, it was the truth of the blue party Hidding nazi commanders here in America and protected them from prosecution. Plus the Blue party also gives out medals to American citizen in the name of NAZI COMMANDERS... ROFL


Yes, this was all covered by McCarthy in the 1950's. Your sources are laughably bad.

You still haven't given us the comedic relief that will be provided when you tell us how all those cardboard cutouts are linked to Werhner Von Braun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> why because we will see the truth, it the media gates, the who and the left were right there will be 200 plus a spike in deaths. if it was a lie we will see in 30 days. the truth will always come out


Why do you feel this way? 

Do you think your conditioned feelings might be affecting your thinking? Perhaps evoking strong emotions that filter and distort your picture of reality? Perhaps cause you to be biased in your information sources and filter out that which does not agree with your firmly entrenched, "ideas" and rationalizations for subconconsciece feelings, brought about by previous conditioning. You have gathered together not in a band of brothers, but as a bunch of losers and suckers for a con man.

What's the pay off? For you personally?
Is Donald gonna make the brown people "go away"?
Is he the great leader of your white "tribe", the "chosen one"?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> No, it was the truth of the blue party Hidding nazi commanders here in America and protected them from prosecution. Plus the Blue party also gives out medals to American citizen in the name of NAZI COMMANDERS... ROFL


You have anything this last 50 years?


spl1 said:


> ROFL at this one... so you trying to change the timeline again for this party change? ok Jimmy Carter was after the claim of party change.. Jimmy this is what the left claim the bigots changed sides. I have the counter to this Jimmy Carter. Jimmy Carter as after 1964 and he launched his presidential candidacy from the world headquarters of the KKK.
> Jimmy also had this country standing in line for milk, cheese, flour, and gas. that was the closest we came to socialism. Yes, the school is wrong it was changed under Jimmy Carter. Department of education dumbed-down Americans to match the rest of the world..


Close enough.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1980/09/02/let-the-race-begin/e82b2bfb-6efb-4eb8-b7c1-0997c15c2bfa/


> The area around Tuscumbia is largely white, fundamentalist Christian, traditionally Democratic and conservative. Recently the Knights of the Ku Klux Klan made Tuscumbia its national headquarters and this morning, before Carter's arrival, a handful of Klan members marched through the town streets.
> 
> The president seized on the march to remind southerners of some of the bitterness of the past and to deliver a message to the rest of the country. In an eloquent passage that was not included in his prepared text, Carter said:
> 
> "As the first man from the Deep South in 140 years to be president of this nation, I say these people in white sheets do not understand our region and what it's been through. They do not understand what our country stands for. They do not understand that the South and all of America must move forward. Our past is a rich source of inspiration. We've had lessons that we've learned with a great deal of pain. But the past is not a place to live. We must go forward in the South and we will."


This is the two guys push an old lady down troll. One pushed her down to steal her purse (racists rallying in the city), and one pushed her down to stop her from getting hit by a bus (Carter showing up to point out the change in the times to move past the racism that our country was founded on).

Now here is today:



spl1 said:


> Yep, the Clinton took care of that leak. You know the man named Bill Clinton that visited the island over 30 times. I like the picture of Bill in a dress...


Right, in Bill Barr's jail (whose dad hired Epstein to be around a bunch of underage girls), and during Trump's presidency (who partied with Epstein and would have had a future court trial of their raping a 13 year old girl together).


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL at this one... so you trying to change the timeline again for this party change? ok Jimmy Carter was after the claim of party change.. Jimmy this is what the left claim the bigots changed sides. I have the counter to this Jimmy Carter. Jimmy Carter as after 1964 and he launched his presidential candidacy from the world headquarters of the KKK.
> Jimmy also had this country standing in line for milk, cheese, flour, and gas. that was the closest we came to socialism. Yes, the school is wrong it was changed under Jimmy Carter. Department of education dumbed-down Americans to match the rest of the world..


I think I saw Jimmy Carter at those demonstrations in Hong Kong and London. Or was it a cardboard cutout?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, this was all covered by McCarthy in the 1950's. Your sources are laughably bad.
> 
> You still haven't given us the comedic relief that will be provided when you tell us how all those cardboard cutouts are linked to Werhner Von Braun.


Your mental Illness is showing strong within this post. Jimmy Carter was after what year? I will even one-up you Nobel peace prize is funded by PLO. who is the PLO?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You have anything this last 50 years?
> 
> Close enough.
> 
> ...


what a third party person says is not what Trump says. The smell of bigotry is strong on you.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think I saw Jimmy Carter at those demonstrations in Hong Kong and London. Or was it a cardboard cutout?


I am sorry your memory is as small as your toy. but the true history is out there for the reading is at the Smithsonian Natural Museum... It must be all the white Nationalist that work at the museum......

Malcolm X own words.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You have anything this last 50 years?
> 
> Close enough.
> 
> ...


You should ask why the Clintons kept him safe for all these years?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> You should ask why the Clintons kept him safe for all these years?


I didn't know that they did. Tell us why.

snicker


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I am sorry your memory is as small as your toy. but the true history is out there for the reading is at the Smithsonian Natural Museum... It must be all the white Nationalist that work at the museum......
> 
> Malcolm X own words.


Malcolm X was a great man.

Please don't degrade him to bolster fake news.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

We can still thank Bill Clinton for filling up prisons here in America. I know 1st hand I did my time without snitching... I know snitches in these forums right now that have not been called out like speedy AKA "speedy seeds"


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Malcolm X was a great man.
> 
> Please don't degrade him to bolster fake news.


Not fake news snowflake, Learn what he stood for before you claim I degrade his name, it is in his own words.... ROFL at the stupid. this is where the mentally ill try to play the empathy card to try and hide the bigotry in their hearts.

I would ask why the democrats lead the department of education does not teach Malcolm X in history classes or civic classes. We know why the truth will come out....

His own words, not mine, not voice over.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Not fake news snowflake, Learn what he stood for before you claim I degrade his name, it is in his own words.... ROFL at the stupid. this is where the mentally ill try to play the empathy card to try and hide the bigotry in their hearts.
> 
> His own words, not mine, not voice over.


lulz

The right winger just got upset and called me a snowflake. Irony is dead.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> The right winger just got upset and called me a snowflake. Irony is dead.


This coming from you. I voted for Obama the 1st time and learned the second time. you have not.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Nope, basic *3rd-grade* math and *reading *to understand the *basic* of the claim I made.


Imbecile slob, youre a common fucking idiot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> what a third party person says is not what Trump says. The smell of bigotry is strong on you.


You are full of shit, I'd say you were a russian, but you were anti Obama back then and a typical proto Trumper at the time, before ya started consuming bullshit by the bowl full. 350 post in 11 years is odd though for someone here fighting a pitched battle for King Clorox and getting gang banged like a twink.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

So you post fake outrage at Carter starting his presidential campaign in Klan country, I show how you are falling (or pushing) for propaganda, and you ignore it and troll on.


spl1 said:


> This coming from you. I voted for Obama the 1st time and learned the second time. you have not.


So you fell for all the Tea Party trolling nonsense? That was when this all online warfare on our democracy started.



spl1 said:


> You should ask why the Clintons kept him safe for all these years?


I would actually ask that to Trump's disgraced labor Secretary Alex Acosta and the Bush administration who were in power when Epstein was on trial. There was this very interesting line in the Horowitz report:







Looks like Epstein to me got busted as being a source for the FBI, and Trump had Barr plug that leak.

I also something about the guard who killed himself when the police converged on him to question him about the Epstein murdering himself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> This coming from you. I voted for Obama the 1st time and learned the second time. you have not.


I smell the stink of an old sock, the product of lost battles in the past perhaps.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> This coming from you. I voted for Obama the 1st time and learned the second time. you have not.


So you voted for Trump.

Got it.

Hillary Clinton. Do you think that detail-driven policy wonk would have denied the Coronavirus was a threat or even existed up until the day the stock market crashed because of it? Do you think she would have said "good people on both sides" over the Charlottesville white supremacist's murders? 

oops I said white supremacist again. We are now doomed to two hundred years of brutal cop killings.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> When the truth comes out the personal attacks start to fly.. It is what the mentally ill do when they have zero legs to stand on. like a child in a store in the aisle because they don't get there way.
> 
> What even sadder is a bunch of pot growers crying about the economy... You must be growing mids....


So when you call someone sheep, and they show you that you are incorrect and that white nationalists are attacking our nation disguised as 'the other side', you were like a kid throwing a temper tantrum when you called me a 'sheep'. Got it.




spl1 said:


> ROFL only the left keep the "white nationalist" in the news... Please show me where all the white nationalists are when the riots and protests are not going on? sheep...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So you voted for Trump.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...



Yep, just the imbecile trump chump du jour! 


"whattabout Clinton!?!  

fucking dweebs!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


go smash your face into a wall


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yep, just the imbecile trump chump du jour!
> 
> 
> "whattabout Clinton!?!
> ...


I wonder what drove this cockroach out of the wood work into the light of day, musta had a strong "feeling" about something. He's either butt hurt or butt numb.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Yep, the Clinton took care of that leak. You know the man named Bill Clinton that visited the island over 30 times. I like the picture of Bill in a dress...


but..but..but..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder what drove this cockroach out of the wood work into the light of day, musta had a strong "feeling" about something. He's either butt hurt or butt numb.


i was thinking same..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i was thinking same..


Trumper trolls nowadays sound more desperate than an INCEL at closing time.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I am still waiting for some real fact in history from the peanut crowed.

I have been on this website since 2010 most of the loudmouths I have seen were crybabies from overseas trying to tell us how to grow weed in America. When you get called out for being a salesman behind a grow store or local Walmart trying to be keyboard warriors bragging about the shit mids you grow to the noobies that have never grown before..

If you grew such great fire ass weed, then you would any self-respecting weed grower worry's about the economy, not unless you are relying on the welfare checks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

I see Joe is coming out of his "bunker", at the strategic time when Donald is losing a major social battle with the protesters that cost him support, it whittled him down still more, his "walk in the park" offended many and got more thinking. Good time for him Obama and even Bush to tag team Donald.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden campaign turns speech on nation's unrest into battleground digital ad


Joe Biden's campaign has turned the former vice president's speech on civil unrest across the nation into a digital ad released Wednesday in battleground states.




www.cnn.com





*Biden campaign turns speech on nation's unrest into battleground digital ad*

(CNN)Joe Biden's campaign has turned the former vice president's speech on civil unrest across the nation into a digital ad released Wednesday in battleground states.

The ad, "Build the Future," plays footage of the presumptive Democratic nominee's speech and overlays it with images and video of the chaotic clash between protesters and federal law enforcement officials from Monday. It also ties in footage from the August 2017 white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, that left one counter-protester dead.

"I won't traffic in fear and division. I won't fan the flames of hate. I'll seek to heal the racial wounds that have long plagued our country, not use them for political gain," Biden says as video of white nationalists marching in Charlottesville appears. A news clip of President Donald Trump's comment that "both sides" were violent in Virginia then flashes on the screen.

The ad is set to run statewide on Facebook, Instagram, and YouTube in battleground states Arizona, Florida, Michigan, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin, targeted specifically at younger and more diverse voters. A version of the ad will run with Spanish language captions.

*View 2020 presidential election polling*

Biden has sought to offer a stark contrast between himself and the President on racial issues, especially as protests have swept the nation in the wake of the police killing of George Floyd. On Monday, Trump declared himself an "ally of all peaceful protesters" before gas and rubber bullets were used to clear out those demonstrating peacefully so he could visit the church across the White House for a photo opportunity.
In addition to releasing statements, Biden has left his home to meet with community leaders and visited the site of a protest in his hometown of Wilmington. Trump, for his part, has drawn criticism from both sides of the aisle for stoking tensions over protests and riots by threatening police retaliation and military intervention.
*More...*


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Joe is coming out of his "bunker", at the strategic time when Donald is losing a major social battle with the protesters that cost him support, it whittled him down still more, his "walk in the park" offended many and got more thinking. Good time for him Obama and even Bush to tag team Donald.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I would vote for her before Biden and Trump https://joj2020.com/


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I would vote for Jo before Joe and Trump...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

Bush can go a long way to redeem himself with many Americans by hooking up with the Lincoln project and others then going after Donald over constitutional issues, competence and law. George has a rare opportunity to rewrite his political history and provide a political service to the nation. The anti big government, constitutionalist and actual conservative crowd will provide him a home, a base and a defense.

The past practice of silence and honor given to previous presidents by their predecessors are wasted on Donald, he has no honor and will abuse every perogative. He has attacked and blamed predecessors, no other POTUS has done this. Trump has diminished, betrayed the office and was derelict in his duty and failed to defend the nation, he used the office and nation for personal gain and profit, he has brought the institution of the presidency into disrepute and publicly dishonored it and the country it represents.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I would vote for Jo before Joe and Trump...


The 'third party' troll is starting really early this year. It is almost like Trump's in trouble. 

Russia pushing the same nonsense you are spouting.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The 'third party' troll is starting really early this year. It is almost like Trump's in trouble.
> 
> Russia pushing the same nonsense you are spouting.
> View attachment 4585397


you guys are starting to eat your self right now, I was a Trump troll and now I am a 3rd party troll, what one is it? We know it is the mentally unstable party trying to discredit the normal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I would vote for Jo before Joe and Trump...


Libertarian is another word for anarchist and is a mere rationalisation for antisocial greedy people who refuse to form a community with others. It is as unworkable as Marxist Leninist communism and the play ground of bigots and other fools.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Libertarian is another word for anarchist and is a mere rationalisation for antisocial greedy people who refuse to form a community with others. It is as unworkable as Marxist Leninist communism and the play ground of bigots and other fools.


Again this is rich coming from the people supporting the party that was 100% against civil rights until the 90's??? ok


the truth will always come out even when the teacher's unions hide it from the kids for a socialist agenda. https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/thrilling-tale-how-robert-smalls-heroically-sailed-stolen-confederate-ship-freedom-180963689/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> you guys are starting to eat your self right now, I was a Trump troll and now I am a 3rd party troll, what one is it? We know it is the mentally unstable party trying to discredit the normal.


One of the traits of Trumpers is they jump around a lot, that's what happens when ya wanna stand on the hot stove for Donald, yer feet get burnt and so does yer asshole if ya sit down for him.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

And who funds trump....


spl1 said:


> the Atlantic is funded by the Soros foundation just like Antifa is...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I am still waiting for some real fact in history from the peanut crowed.
> 
> I have been on this website since 2010 most of the loudmouths I have seen were crybabies from overseas trying to tell us how to grow weed in America. When you get called out for being a salesman behind a grow store or local Walmart trying to be keyboard warriors bragging about the shit mids you grow to the noobies that have never grown before..
> 
> If you grew such great fire ass weed, then you would any self-respecting weed grower worry's about the economy, not unless you are relying on the welfare checks.


You are angry. Smoke some bad ass weed...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the traits of Trumpers is they jump around a lot, that's what happens when ya wanna stand on the hot stove for Donald, yer feet get burnt and so does yer asshole if ya sit down for him.


This statement is pure b.s. This is another way to try and make other people look crazy. This is a tactic from the Socialist playbook.. you can't beat them with the real-life fact so you try to make them look crazy. The same thing was done to Plato and anyone also who went against the mob of democracy.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> you guys are starting to eat your self right now, I was a Trump troll and now I am a 3rd party troll, what one is it? We know it is the mentally unstable party trying to discredit the normal.


I'm glad you are here to represent the turd party.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> You are angry. Smoke some bad ass weed...


I not mad just posting the truth. I have not called anyone names or attacked them personally. I smoke fire because I grow fire not crying about the economy because I grow fire not waiting for the welfare check...

I am glad that all of you are showing the true bigots that you are. Blue wave nazi party for the win. the proof is in the last 300 years of history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Again this is rich coming from the people supporting the party that was 100% against civil rights until the 90's??? ok


It is ironic, the parties switched sides and the colors went from grey to red, the blue side stayed blue though, the red turned into treason and the blue became the true patriots. The republican party is a racist organisation that supports election fraud, hostile foreign interference in elections, domestic terrorism and an outright tratior. What's in it for you again?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

S


spl1 said:


> This statement is pure b.s. This is another way to try and make other people look crazy. This is a tactic from the Socialist playbook.. you can't beat them with the real-life fact so you try to make them look crazy. The same thing was done to Plato and anyone also who went against the mob of democracy.


Socialist playbook. Deep state. Pizzagate. At 76 I'm enjoying the fall of merica.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I not mad just posting the truth. I have not called anyone names or attacked them personally. I smoke fire because I grow fire not crying about the economy because I grow fire not waiting for the welfare check...


Truth... I'm retired from aerospace. You are obviously mistaken.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Truth... I'm retired from aerospace. You are obviously mistaken.


Must have been the broken years under Obama. the ones that charged 10k for hammers and 20k for toilet seats?

TheRepublic is not falling, the people are waking up and seeing the same old broken playbook that the left been using since the start of the democratic party. the only difference is so much is saved in media today we can pull it up and here it in there own words to see who is lying and who is telling the truth. Blue party has been the slave owner party for 300 plus years...

My girlfriend is from the former eastern block of Germany and she says that the Leftover here in America is like the Nazis of the past. I find that ironic since she lived it and was there when the wall came down.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

So many cry babies these days. Tsg Ragland called them squirrels in basic.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Must have been the broken years under Obama. the ones that charged 10k for hammers and 20k for toilet seats?


I'm glad you know so much about government procurement. I was in crypto. What were you in?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Like a dog pecker gnat....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> This statement is pure b.s. This is another way to try and make other people look crazy. This is a tactic from the Socialist playbook.. you can't beat them with the real-life fact so you try to make them look crazy. The same thing was done to Plato and anyone also who went against the mob of democracy.


You have no facts and are either immoral or amoral, probably both, you are no patriot, you are a Trump slave who is a step away from gargling with Clorox, whittens teeth BTW, assuming you have any.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Watching the right left and turd party fight. Priceless. Tractor boy.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have no facts and are either immoral or amoral, probably both, you are no patriot, you are a Trump slave who is a step away from gargling with Clorox, whittens teeth BTW, assuming you have any.


you don't like the fact from Malcolm X own mouth? or from the Simthoians Natural Museum?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I find it funny that all of a sudden this guys that can't spell a word to save their life are now aerospace enginers and secret government jobs that would be watching them in real life. Same old B.S. if you challenge them they become specialists on the subjects. 

My study is in Photobiology the study of how light photons affects all high-level plans on earth. yes, I have worked with NASA so what were any of your clearances? I find this whole thing funny, just keep watching as they twist to a new way of attacking the truth.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I find it funny that all of a sudden this guys that can't spell a word to save their life are now aerospace enginers and secret government jobs that would be watching them in real life. Same old B.S. if you challenge them they become specialists on the subjects.
> 
> My study is in Photobiology the study of how light photons affects all high-level plans on earth. yes, I have worked with NASA so what were any of your clearances? I find this whole thing funny, just keep watching as they twist to a new way of attacking the truth.


Feign intellect while voting Libertarian AHAHAHA


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is ironic, the parties switched sides and the colors went from grey to red, the blue side stayed blue though, the red turned into treason and the blue became the true patriots. The republican party is a racist organisation that supports election fraud, hostile foreign interference in elections, domestic terrorism and an outright tratior. What's in it for you again?


When in history did this happen? was it before the civil war? was it before or after Dr. King was killed? Was it before or after Jimmy Carter? I will be waiting...

Only one race on this planet and it is human, only the bigoted mentally ill play the race game since a bigot professor made up the term to try and look kool for his blue wave klan members of time.
"I may be a bigot, but at least I am not that kind of bigot" It is what the left started to quote when the term racist started to re-show in the '90s...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Feign intellect while voting Libertarian AHAHAHA


Spoken like a true Antifa Brown shirt of America.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Someone likes fascism.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

I like the boogaloo boiz. Crazy world.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Spoken like a true Antifa Brown shirt of America.


So much for you holding the high road on name calling


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I not mad just posting the truth. I have not called anyone names or attacked them personally. I smoke fire because I grow fire not crying about the economy because I grow fire not waiting for the welfare check...


I'll just leave this nug right here


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

It seems the boogaloos are causing a ruckus and blaming it on others. I've never seen so many unhappy youth. If they could have spent that time on an education.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> So much for you holding the high road on name calling


Sure I called him a brown shirt, his post is proof of it. but if that is the worse I have posted vs the rest of the others I will take it as the high road.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Heavily armed extremist movement gains traction


Benjamin Ryan Teeter was at his home in Hampstead, N.C., when the call to action came. It was an alert from the heart of the raging protests in Minneapolis, posted on an online forum by a fellow member of the Boogaloo movement, a loosely knit group of heavily armed, anti-government extremists.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Sure I called him a brown shirt, his post is proof of it. but if that is the worse I have posted vs the rest of the others I will take it as the high road.


Have another go in English , Bro?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Someone likes fascism.


That is funny coming from the blue wave blinded eye wide shut to the truth of the party. anyone that denies history is for bigotry and hate.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I am still waiting for some real fact in history from the peanut *crowed.*
> 
> I have been on this website since 2010 most of the loudmouths I have seen were crybabies from overseas trying to tell us how to grow weed in America. When you get called out for being a salesman behind a grow store or local Walmart trying to be keyboard warriors bragging about the shit mids you grow to the noobies that have never grown before..
> 
> If you grew such great fire ass weed, then you would any self-respecting weed grower* worry's* about the economy, not unless you are relying on the welfare checks.





spl1 said:


> Must have been the broken years under Obama. the ones that charged 10k for hammers and 20k for toilet seats?
> 
> My girlfriend KAREN is from the former eastern block of Germany and she says that the *Leftover *here in America is like the Nazis of the past. I find that ironic since she lived it and was there when the wall came down.


Shit sack, get back to felching skin heads in bannon's basement


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

New book claims Bill Clinton had an affair with Ghislaine Maxwell | New York Post 


radiant Rudy said:


> "With links" lol
> 
> Asshole youre an irrelevant, pitiable, harmless bitch. No one owes you cogent replies, you f'en idiot slob.


Yep, this is how the mentally ill act when they have ZERO proof to back their claims, and then they try to make others look crazy or bad, won't work here we True Americans can see the lies from both sides of the fence and it is ugly...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Spoken like a true Antifa Brown shirt of America.


Spoken like a Trump bot.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Spoken like a Trump bot.


So am I a trump Bot or a foreign Bot? I am confused now with what you are claiming I am! I did not fit your claims before now you are desperately trying to change it to fit your broke ass to be right in your little mind.
Spoken like a true parrot as Malcolm X would call you. You have supplied ZERO proof to back the claims posted here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I find it funny that all of a sudden this guys that can't spell a word to save their life are now aerospace enginers and secret government jobs that would be watching them in real life. Same old B.S. if you challenge them they become specialists on the subjects.
> 
> My study is in Photobiology the study of how light photons affects all high-level plans on earth. yes, I have worked with NASA so what were any of your clearances? I find this whole thing funny, just keep watching as they twist to a new way of attacking the truth.


Like I said and it's obvious to all but you, it bears repeating.

*You don't have a moral, ethical, legal, constitutional, patriotic, logical or factual leg to stand on, yet here you are. Good people on both sides, an apologist for Trump and treason, racism makes people stupid and turns them into suckers for con men.*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> New book claims Bill Clinton had an affair with Ghislaine Maxwell | New York Post
> 
> Yep, this is how the mentally ill act when they have ZERO proof to back their claims, and then they try to make others look crazy or bad, won't work here we True Americans can see the lies from both sides of the fence and it is ugly...


True American 
So what is your military experience as a former lifelong Republican and veteran I'm dying to hear how your a patriot and I'm a antifa


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> True American
> So what is your military experience as a former lifelong Republican and veteran I'm dying to hear how your a patriot and I'm a antifa


love the assumptions from someone that has zero clues about my voting in the past.. weak at best..

Being in the military and being a life long republican is your claim in a weed post to try and change the facts. please post real facts that prove my claims wrong...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> love the assumptions from someone that has zero clues about my voting in the past.. weak at best


WTF are you babbling about Patriot?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So am I a trump Bot or a foreign Bot? I am confused now with what you are claiming I am! I did not fit your claims before now you are desperately trying to change it to fit your broke ass to be right in your little mind.
> Spoken like a true parrot as Malcolm X would call you. You have supplied ZERO proof to back the claims posted here.


Are they distinguishable anymore?

I have provided several examples that are backed up sources. You put up a couple youtube videos and are an obvious sock puppet account, and try to troll everything pre-civil rights era as a Democratic failing. 

You have not acted like a real person yet, well any real person not here just to peddle Trump's lies, foreign or domestic is all the same since Trump broke the law by asking foreign countries to attack our democracy and its citizens.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have made claims that if they were wrong or miss leading it would be easy to prove me wrong. Instead, you will see attacks and crying like little cry baby victims trying to use their feelings to shame you into hiding. I don't hide and I don't pull punches.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

If Steve Bannon had an inbred son^^^


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> If Steve Bannon had an inbred son^^^


so the answer from you is I can't prove you wrong?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I have made claims that if they were wrong or miss leading it would be easy to prove me wrong. Instead, you will see attacks and crying like little cry baby victims trying to use their feelings to shame you into hiding. I don't hide and I don't pull punches.


Not at all, snowflake. You are giving outdated information trying to convince us, yourself, who knows, that somehow to not vote for Biden right?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> so the answer from you is I can't prove you wrong?


You are not worth the effort
try GOOGLE


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I am still waiting for some real fact in history from the peanut crowed.
> 
> I have been on this website since 2010 most of the loudmouths I have seen were crybabies from overseas trying to tell us how to grow weed in America. When you get called out for being a salesman behind a grow store or local Walmart trying to be keyboard warriors bragging about the shit mids you grow to the noobies that have never grown before..
> 
> If you grew such great fire ass weed, then you would any self-respecting weed grower worry's about the economy, not unless you are relying on the welfare checks.


Has nothing to do with your dumbass comments in this thread.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Not at all, snowflake. You are giving outdated information trying to convince us, yourself, who knows, that somehow to not vote for Biden right?


So you claimed the parties changed sides I asked when and we are still waiting for the answer. So I am guessing your answer to my post is no I can't prove you wrong.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I would vote for Jo before Joe and Trump...


libertarians are just Republicans who can't admit it.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Has nothing to do with your dumbass comments in this thread.


So you can not prove what I claimed as truth to be wrong. So know you are trying to change the subject that is on point right now. So I take this response as no I can not prove you wrong so this is my best attempt to make you look crazy.

"If you vote for Trump your not black" -Joe Biden


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 4, 2020)

Other than fucked it up, I’d say just about nothing!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So you claimed the parties changed sides I asked when and we are still waiting for the answer. So I am guessing your answer to my post is no I can't prove you wrong.


You want me to give a list of all the senators congressmen that were in power in the 60s and show how it slowly changed as old wealthy white men slowly retired/lost seats in the Democratic party to minorities and women? Do you need this in an excel sheet or something to show you how it went from being almost 100% White men to the incoming freshman congress looking like this in 2018?



Kind of sounds like I would be chasing my tail for a long time to show you something when you have just ignored everything I have posted in response to your posts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So you can not prove what I claimed as truth to be wrong. So know you are trying to change the subject that is on point right now. So I take this response as no I can not prove you wrong so this is my best attempt to make you look crazy.


What do you want me to prove? That the recruitment of German scientists after WW2 are not linked to the Floyd Protests? To prove a negative? That's typical of your kind. It's up to you to prove that it is. 

I just am boggled that anybody would seriously talk about it. First time ever I've heard that. Then again, I don't hang out on white supremacist websites, so I admit I'm ignorant about what your kind say there.

oops, I said those words again. I just doomed us to 300 years of police brutality. sorry about that.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> What do you want me to prove? That the recruitment of German scientists after WW2 are not linked to the Floyd Protests? To prove a negative? That's typical of your kind. It's up to you to prove that it is.
> 
> I just am boggled that anybody would seriously talk about it. First time ever I've heard that. Then again, I don't hang out on white supremacist websites, so I admit I'm ignorant about what your kind say there.
> 
> oops, I said those words again. I just doomed us to 300 years of police brutality. sorry about that.


lol, so why does the left keep saying it was the bushes that teamed up with the NAZIS after the war when history clearly shows it was FDR...


Again, it is hidden from history about who the real white supremacist was in America. 

Listen to a podcast from Joe Rogan is now a white supremacist thing?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So you claimed the parties changed sides I asked when and we are still waiting for the answer. So I am guessing your answer to my post is no I can't prove you wrong.


he posted a link. I guess in your desperation to reply, you forgot to read his post. Or maybe your Russian translation tool missed. No matter.

So, Igor, the account you stole stopped posting here 6 years ago. Then today, you post something like 40 posts all but one was in this thread. You even cited your "long history here". Smells like a hacked zombie account to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> lol, so why does the left keep saying it was the bushes that teamed up with the NAZIS after the war when history clearly shows it was FDR...
> 
> 
> Again, it is hidden from history about who the real white supremacist was in America.
> ...


You keep making shit up and then asking me to explain it. 

I don't listen to internet videos so I have no idea who Joe Rogan is, much less want to explain him to a hacked zombie account.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You keep making shit up and then asking me to explain it.
> 
> I don't listen to internet videos so I have no idea who Joe Rogan is, much less want to explain him to a hacked zombie account.


I just went back on three pages and zero links to prove me wrong on my claims. When did the parties change sides? My account is not hacked and it not been a zombie account. nice try again to try and change the truth from being posted...

If I was making shit up, it would be easy to prove me wrong, so do it.
As others have pointed out to use google and I have that's why I posted up my claim with links for fact-checking.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> lol, so why does the left keep saying


You just outed yourself KKKLanman


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Must have been the broken years under Obama. the ones that charged 10k for hammers and 20k for toilet seats?
> 
> TheRepublic is not falling, the people are waking up and seeing the same old broken playbook that the left been using since the start of the democratic party. the only difference is so much is saved in media today we can pull it up and here it in there own words to see who is lying and who is telling the truth. Blue party has been the slave owner party for 300 plus years...
> 
> My girlfriend is from the former eastern block of Germany and she says that the Leftover here in America is like the Nazis of the past. I find that ironic since she lived it and was there when the wall came down.


Eat a dick


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You just outed yourself KKKLanman


As what, proving that the KKK was started by members of the democratic party?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I just went back on three pages and zero links to prove me wrong on my claims. When did the parties change sides? My account is not hacked and it not been a zombie account. nice try again to try and change the truth from being posted...


Prove you aren't a zombie account.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So please, anyone, prove with links to the proof that I have posted anything that was untrue? anything less is total proof that I am right and history is being suppressed in this country.
> 
> Left claims the parties changed sides and I asked when did it happen?
> When in history did this happen? was it before the civil war? was it before or after Dr. King was killed? Was it before or after Jimmy Carter? I will be waiting...
> ...


Yo bunker boy, hope its cool to post this pic of you and Karen. Head's up its being used as marketing material for Mar a lardo


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> more shit posting


Diarrhea posting. Shit post after shit post after shit post after shit post...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Prove you aren't a zombie account.
> 
> View attachment 4585463


Again not a zombie account. nice try because you can't prove me wrong. Weak soy milk


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Again not a zombie account. nice try because you can't prove me wrong. Weak soy milk


You've posted more today than you have on average for the last 10 years.

But do carry on denying and shit posting.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Yo shit sack, hope its cool to post this pic of you and Karen. Head's up its being used as marketing material for Mar a lardo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585457


Nice picture of JFK with is side ho


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> You've posted more today than you have on average for the last 10 years.
> 
> But do carry on denying and shit posting.


sometimes things just need to be said. it is sad that this website is infested with overseas input on how to grow weed that mostly came from America in the 1st place...


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> lol, so why does the left keep saying





spl1 said:


> Again not a zombie account. nice try because you can't prove me wrong. Weak soy milk


prove you aren't a zombie account, go ahead, I'm waiting.

Thanks for the sig line, BTW. You keep denying what you are except your mask slipped. You been outed. You may leave now.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Diarrhea posting. Shit post after shit post after shit post after shit post...


The only thing I did was expose the foreign hating bigots on this website


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Truth... I'm retired from aerospace. You are obviously mistaken.


*George Carlin- Stand Up Routine 1965 [Reelin' In The Years Archives]*


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *George Carlin- Stand Up Routine 1965 [Reelin' In The Years Archives]*


I love George he was a true down the middle man he hated both sides...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> The only thing I did was expose the foreign hating bigots on this website


I'm a foreigner and I hate bigots, Trumpers and traitors too, but I'm being redundant, since they are all one in the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> We need to start teaching the truth in this country and start learning


Malcolm X was a great man and spoke truth that the US was not ready for at the time. 

I can understand why you white supremacists (oops, I said it again) want to go back 60 years or so to discuss the failings of the Democratic Party. Recently, Republicans have been acting deplorably. Did you know that Hillary Clinton called you guys that, "deplorables"? She was right, you know. She would have been so much better as prez than the guy you voted for. But then again, Russian citizens can't vote can they? 

Zombie accounts are against TOS. How much longer before you are banned?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm a foreigner and I hate bigots, Trumpers and traitors too, but I'm being redundant, since they are all one in the same.


So you really have ZERO to say how our country is run and how the people vote for change...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> We need to start teaching the truth in this country and start learning


Think yer being clever or something, yep yer a zombie account, no one would be stupid enough to fuck up their rep so badly, folks think yer a moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So you really have ZERO to say how our country is run and how the people vote for change...


Yep about as much as someone from Russia
Вы мудак.
Теперь отвали


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Only dipshits that can't really prove what I claimed as miss leading or wrong.


Hey, Igor, your translator needs work. the word is misleading.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, Igor, your translator needs work. the word is misleading.


No, it was right I just made sure it was translated right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Only dipshits that can't really prove what I claimed as miss leading or wrong. google translate says you like pole smoking.


Если вы американец, получите ваши заказы напрямую. 
Не нужно идти через Трампа, он больше не надежен, слишком глуп.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Если вы американец, получите ваши заказы напрямую.
> Не нужно идти через Трампа, он больше не надежен, слишком глуп.


Weak!


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

So in the end we see a bunch of foreign input about what we Americans should do and how to Vote from a guy in Russia? Is that not what the Democrats just accused the right with??????


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> No, it was right I just made sure it was translated right.


nope. If you keep it up, your handler will send you off to work in one of your country's coronavirus-infected hospitals. 

Not that I'm happy about Russia's rampant and uncontrolled epidemic. But if you don't shape up and at least try to seem like your aren't a Russian-hacked zombie account, they are going to put you to work cleaning sick people's bedpans.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> nope. If you keep it up, your handler will send you off to work in one of your country's coronavirus-infected hospitals.
> 
> Not that I'm happy about Russia's rampant and uncontrolled epidemic. But if you don't shape up and at least try to seem like your aren't a Russian-hacked zombie account, they are going to put you to work cleaning sick people's bedpans.


Again, only you think this with a non-og account...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> lol, so why does the left keep saying it was the bushes that teamed up with the NAZIS after the war when history clearly shows it was FDR...
> 
> 
> Again, it is hidden from history about who the real white supremacist was in America.
> ...


No but his White Bro-ness won't hurt the white supremacist sense of well being though. 

And lol with 'the left' again. 


spl1 said:


> I just went back on three pages and zero links to prove me wrong on my claims. When did the parties change sides? My account is not hacked and it not been a zombie account. nice try again to try and change the truth from being posted...
> 
> If I was making shit up, it would be easy to prove me wrong, so do it.
> As others have pointed out to use google and I have that's why I posted up my claim with links for fact-checking.


Your troll about Carter was completely disingenuous. 

You left out that Carter was doing a campaign against hate of the KKK and did it in their face. 

It is nice propaganda, with the cherry picked facts and all, where did you pick that nugget up at?



spl1 said:


> The only thing I did was expose the foreign hating bigots on this website


And push Trump's troll on Biden. 



spl1 said:


> I love George he was a true down the middle man he hated both sides...


What because he is funny as shit means that he wouldn't be voting for Biden against a man that is acting like he is sent by god and gassing American citizens peacefully gathering and breaking no laws? Because he wanted a photoshoot?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Again, only you think this with a non-og account...


Your kind always uses elipses. It's like a secret handshake or that dumbass white supremacy hand signal your kind flash in an attempt to look edgy or something.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Your kind always uses elipses. It's like a secret handshake or that dumbass white supremacy hand signal your kind flash in an attempt to look edgy or something.


You have totally ruined them for me. There have been many times I have wanted to end with a ....


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You have totally ruined them for me. There have been many times I have wanted to end with a ....


LOL, just proving my point. the weaker you are the more you try to pull off-topic. Still waiting for what I posted to be proven a lie or wrong with links to facts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Again not a zombie account. nice try because you can't prove me wrong. Weak soy milk


So, prove it. If it's so obvious, prove it. 

It's a known tactic by right wing trolls and other hackers, to hack an old unused account that has a PW with low security level, such as 1234 or the like and then hijack it. No authentic user would say "you know, I was here a long time so you have to listen to me". Nah, it was all I needed to go back and check. The last time your account was active was 2014 and that user showed zero interest in politics. So, you hijacked his account and are using it here. 

How much longer do we have to see your sorry ass posts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Again, only you think this with a non-og account...


Tell ya what, prove it to us, send a pic of yerself in a mask by an American gas pump. 

Nobody but a moron would carry Donald's water anywhere at this point in time. You are kidding nobody here, merely providing sport, and a way of channeling aggression at Trump and the morons who support him, like you. Yer like a call of duty video game for decent people, where they can beat up morons guilt free, yer about as useful as a heavy bag, though some prefer using yer head as a speed bag.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> LOL, just proving my point. the weaker you are the more you try to pull off-topic. Still waiting for what I posted to be proven a lie or wrong with links to facts.


There is your link to the link showing that you are just another troll for Trump.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-has-trump-done-to-this-country.1018837/post-15575664




I put this here for Rob yesterday, but it looks like you qualify for it too:
 You are lying about Carter through hyperbole.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell ya what, prove it to us, send a pic of yerself in a mask by an American gas pump.
> 
> Nobody but a moron would carry Donald's water anywhere at this point in time. You are kidding nobody here, merely providing sport, and a way of channeling aggression at Trump and the morons who support him, like you. Yer like a call of duty video game for decent people, where they can beat up morons guilt free, yer about as useful as a heavy bag, though some prefer using yer head as a speed bag.


LOL, I will leave the snowflake here since I hurt all of your feelings with the truth of American history... Still waiting for the proof about when the parties changed sides! this one is the funniest thing I have ever heard for the last 20 years of this lie.

Was it before Lincoln freed the slaves? was it after the civil rights movement and Dr. King was killed? was it after jimmy carter launched his presidential bid from the world headquarters of the KKK?

We will be waiting for this information that you claim is real to prove what I have posted is fake..... I think we are starting to see the real truth about you guys........


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tell ya what, prove it to us, send a pic of yerself in a mask by an American gas pump.
> 
> Nobody but a moron would carry Donald's water anywhere at this point in time. You are kidding nobody here, merely providing sport, and a way of channeling aggression at Trump and the morons who support him, like you. Yer like a call of duty video game for decent people, where they can beat up morons guilt free, yer about as useful as a heavy bag, though some prefer using yer head as a speed bag.


"Dolf, please send me the picture with American gaspump to prove I am an American."


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You have totally ruined them for me. There have been many times I have wanted to end with a ....


It's true, though. Darn near every right wing troll uses them. But I get what you are saying. From now on, you'll notice when Nazis use them. It's like when somebody tells you about professor's nervous tick. After that, all you can see is the nervous tick. Can't even hear what they are saying. You just sit there waiting for the nervous tick. I had a professor who would pick his nose during lectures. After a friend pointed it out to me, I almost failed the class because I couldn't listen any more. I'd just wait for him to ram his finger up his nose, which he did at least three times a lecture. I couldn't even look over at my friend because we'd start to laugh.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> LOL, I will leave the snowflake here since I hurt all of your feelings with the truth of American history... Still waiting for the proof about when the parties changed sides! this one is the funniest thing I have ever heard for the last 20 years of this lie.
> 
> Was it before Lincoln freed the slaves? was it after the civil rights movement and Dr. King was killed? was it after jimmy carter launched his presidential bid from the world headquarters of the KKK?
> 
> We will be waiting for this information that you claim is real....


What side do you mean? Like Republicans in congress turning into Russian boot lickers as they fell in line behind Trump? There is a lot of recent evidence of that. 

Or is there another 'side' that you meant?


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> LOL, just proving my point. the weaker you are the more you try to pull off-topic. Still waiting for what I posted to be proven a lie or wrong with links to facts.


Holy hell, you're still here? I spent the day weeding and I thought of you. Well, there are more weeds to pull.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What side do you mean? Like Republicans in congress turning into Russian boot lickers as they fell in line behind Trump? There is a lot of recent evidence of that.
> 
> Or is there another 'side' that you meant?


ROFL as the whole report fell apart under Schiff and Nadler. I was hoping the Mueller report was true! But in the end, it was another fake ass attempt by the mentally ill...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Holy hell, you're still here? I spent the day weeding and I thought of you. Well, there are more weeds to pull.


yep there is and it is time to clean up this forum from the ass clowns that live their life as a victim waiting for the check.. sad weed farmers that can't support themselves and cry about it. You are a weed farmer grow your money!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL as the whole report fell apart under Schiff and Nadler. I was hoping the Mueller report was true! But in the end, it was another fake ass attempt by the mentally ill...


Trumper troll begins his "fake news" rants about a report that documented 10 offenses that would have thrown anybody but the prez into jail.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL as the whole report fell apart under Schiff and Nadler. I was hoping the Mueller report was true! But in the end, it was another fake ass attempt by the mentally ill...







You are deluded. Schiff and Nadler have touched the Mueller report. We won't find out any new information unless the Supreme Court decides Trump doesn't get to shoot someone and get away with it.

Trump got impeached because he broke the law withholding the whistle blower complaint longer than the 2 weeks he was legally allowed to triggering the impeachment inquiry. Then he flat out obstructed congress forcing the Democrats hands and they impeached him because otherwise Trump would have shut down the country during the holidays again like he did when he was pouting about his wall.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

All you weak ass weed farmers that are living paycheck to paycheck need to stop drinking the political kool-aid and start farming. Fuck these dudes that cry about there sad little lives. Grow your car, house, or property payment. 
In the ten years, I have been off and on this website, I have grown over 30 million plants and have made and lost a lot of money. Stop listening to these crybabies and learn how to grow your paycheck and don't follow them. if they knew how to grow more than nitrogen filled mids they wouldn't be crying about the economy...


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You are deluded. Schiff and Nadler have touched the Mueller report. We won't find out any new information unless the Supreme Court decides Trump doesn't get to shoot someone and get away with it.
> 
> Trump got impeached because he broke the law withholding the whistle blower complaint longer than the 2 weeks he was legally allowed to triggering the impeachment inquiry. Then he flat out obstructed congress forcing the Democrats hands and they impeached him because otherwise Trump would have shut down the country during the holidays again like he did when he was pouting about his wall.


Trump was impeached by the house and was overturned in the Senate with democrats votes also. I was hoping the Muller report was real but it was not... just keep trying again.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> All you weak ass weed farmers that are living paycheck to paycheck need to stop drinking the political kool-aid and start farming. Fuck these dudes that cry about there sad little lives. Grow your car, house, or property payment.
> In the ten years, I have been off and on this website, I have grown over 30 million plants and have made and lost a lot of money. Stop listening to these crybabies and learn how to grow your paycheck and don't follow them. if they knew how to grow more than nitrogen filled mids they wouldn't be crying about the economy...




Someone is getting tired and lashing out. 

How long before you just flip on the bot switch and become white noise?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Trump was impeached by the house and was overturned in the Senate with democrats votes also. I was hoping the Muller report was real but it was not... just keep trying again.


lmao, wait.

What? 

The Mueller report is not real?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2020)

AHA, the little guy is getting upset! Isn't he precious?? 

Good for you, buddy boy. Your bigger dick stories are certainly entertaining.

Now everybody point and laugh!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Trump was impeached by the house and was overturned in the Senate with democrats votes also. I was hoping the Muller report was real but it was not... just keep trying again.


Tell us that story about how Wernher Von Braun caused Floyd's death again. That's a whopper that I want to tell others and laugh at you about.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Nice picture of JFK with is side ho


Bunker boy, not sure if this fell out of yours or karen's coloring book - one of you crackers got skills.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> In the day that I've been using this hijacked account...


FIFY


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Only dipshits that can't really prove what I claimed as miss leading or wrong. google translate says you like pole smoking.


A truism in these threads:
*We never fail to see the most feeble, impotent, obedient, frightened betas invoke the mighty penis*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Trump was impeached by the house and was overturned in the Senate with democrats votes also. I was hoping the Muller report was real but it was not... just keep trying again.


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> yep there is and it is time to clean up this forum from the ass clowns that live their life as a victim waiting for the check.. sad weed farmers that can't support themselves and cry about it. You are a weed farmer grow your money!


The weed just keeps coming back. Like a virus.


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> All you weak ass weed farmers that are living paycheck to paycheck need to stop drinking the political kool-aid and start farming. Fuck these dudes that cry about there sad little lives. Grow your car, house, or property payment.
> In the ten years, I have been off and on this website, I have grown over 30 million plants and have made and lost a lot of money. Stop listening to these crybabies and learn how to grow your paycheck and don't follow them. if they knew how to grow more than nitrogen filled mids they wouldn't be crying about the economy...


Come on, surely you can do better than that. "Billions". A weed, by the way, is an unwanted plant. I grow cannabis, but I don't have the need to boast about it.


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

Now, _this _is rich! Putin scolding the U.S. about democracy. What a hoot!









Russia urges the U.S. to ‘observe democratic standards’ and respect Americans’ right to protest


The Russian Foreign Ministry said, “it’s time for the U.S. to drop the mentor’s tone and look in the mirror.”




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> AHA, the little guy is getting upset! Isn't he precious??
> 
> Good for you, buddy boy. Your bigger dick stories are certainly entertaining.
> 
> Now everybody point and laugh!


He's feeling the stress, his ego is inflating defensively, like the neck of some lizards in fight or flight mode.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's feeling the stress, his ego is inflating defensively, like the neck of some lizards in fight or flight mode.


FYI The neck vulva of the impeached swine inflates (engorges) when lying at a rapid rate and full engorgement has slso been associated with the the presence of Ivanka, his daughter.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268662847170641922


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268662847170641922


I wonder if he suckered in any Trumpers who caught themselves part way through? Shite, I been hornswoggled by a libertard!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> That is funny coming from the blue wave blinded eye wide shut to the truth of the party. anyone that denies history is for bigotry and hate.


History much? Some have odd views. Lumping people into a group makes you look immature.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, _this _is rich! Putin scolding the U.S. about democracy. What a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is having a riot trolling us.

But there is more news from the rock that hopefully gets lifted up.

https://apnews.com/b5d2be0321a0a4983039198c54b8a7a5


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268662847170641922


Trae Crowder, the liberal redneck, has some competition.
Edit: Bunker boy is now a building inspector. Did'ja check the plumming too, bunker boy. He's done it "2 1/2 times". That's right, he's inspected it two and one half times. Jeanyus.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Well it's been entertaining. Thanks!


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> FYI The neck vulva of the impeached swine inflates (engorges) when lying at a rapid rate and full engorgement has slso been associated with the the presence of Ivanka, his daughterView attachment 4585623.


I refer to it as throat labia.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump: I Was in the Bunker for 'an Inspection'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump told a radio interviewer he wasn’t seeking refuge when he went into the White House underground bunker Friday as protests took place in Washington, D.C.
> ...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

Bunker Boy pictured with pocket bible. If you noted Don's sartorial statement you wont be surprised to learn that his apparel is bespoke. He wears a size tent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> This is a troll post let the snow caps melt MEDIA=youtube]qabkI9o8EkA[/MEDIA]


You've been heen here 11 years and don't know how to post a fucking youtube video, IQ much?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

AP FACT CHECK: Trump skews history by saying he fired Mattis


WASHINGTON (AP) — When Jim Mattis announced his resignation as defense secretary, President Donald Trump thanked him for “tremendous progress” in helping to rebuild the military and for “retiring...




apnews.com


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bunker Boy pictured with pocket bible. If you noted Don's sartorial statement you wont be surprised to learn that his apparel is bespoke. He wears a size tent.
> 
> View attachment 4585664


"Here I am in front of some church, holding a book. Best vacation ever."


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> History much? Some have odd views. Lumping people into a group makes you look immature.


 One could say the same thing for every single post that I saw from all the mentally ill people from overseas trying to influence everyone here on their idiotic ideology. 
Still waiting for the posts that prove what I put up was a lie .
All we hear is crying and bellyaching because they didn’t get their way in the grocery store .

Still waiting for someone to step up and prove me wrong .......


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Is that better for the post Nazi?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> This is a troll post let the snow caps melt MEDIA=youtube]qabkI9o8EkA[/MEDIA]


So, what made ya crawl out cockroach? Are ya scared for Trump, sense the desperation and danger in the air, figured you'd throw yerself under the bus for the cause! Drove ya to kamikazi yer account?


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've been heen here 11 years and don't know how to post a fucking youtube video, IQ much?


Is that the best you have? Weak


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Is that the best you have? Weak


I figure ya got a picture of Hitler over yer bed that ya jerk off to and a 2" tall hakenkreuz tattooed on the center of yer forehead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Snow flakes are going to melt. The black folks are thinking for themselves and have removed the chains of Stockholm syndrome...


Is yer grandaddy in the picture? Or did he prefer a white hood?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure ya got a picture of Hitler over yer bed that ya jerk off to and a 2" tall hakenkreuz tattooed on the center of yer forehead.


If that’s what let’s you sleep well at night? If so your a sick twisted Nazi love individual... Hitler is not in my dreams or does any Nazi aka Antifa members scare me.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> If that’s what let’s you sleep well at night? If so your a sick twisted Nazi love individual... Hitler is not in my dreams or does any Nazi aka Antifa members scare me.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is yer grandaddy in the picture? Or did he prefer a white hood?
> View attachment 4585711


More of that history that the mentality ill don’t want to come out


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Snow flakes are going to melt. The black folks are thinking for themselves and have removed the chains of Stockholm syndrome...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2020)

I noticed I hadn't responded to this thread so I thought I might do so


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4585720


is that all you got is a fake bunker joke a guy I never voted for rofl at the children stuck on repeat like a scratched record... bunker vs nazis? Which one is worse ?
I think the picture was JFK sitting in a room full of Nazis at NASA speaks volumes ...

It must be one of those times when the parties jump back-and-forth between being Democrat and Republican sometimes in the history?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4585720


*An Unprecedented Rebuke Of Trump’s Response To Protests | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> is that all you got is a fake bunker joke a guy I never voted for rofl at the children stuck on repeat like a scratched record... bunker vs nazis? Which one is worse ?
> I think the picture was JFK sitting in a room full of Nazis at NASA speaks volumes ...
> 
> It must be one of those times when the parties jump back-and-forth between being Democrat and Republican sometimes in the history?
> View attachment 4585721


Here, get a 23 and me test, ya never know...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hitler Finds Out He's Jewish...and Black (The Daily Buzz)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I noticed I hadn't responded to this thread so I thought I might do so


Feel free to use his head as a speed bag, gets the frustrations out.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

I see crazy people every place and the sheep that follow


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Feel free to use his head as a speed bag, gets the frustrations out.


I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


You took too many to the head, it's obvious in yer posts.
*Hitler is chased by the police*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


Colorado! You might as well live in Canada for all the difference your vote will make! Don't waste your time going to the polls.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh, we've all been waiting for your tough guy act to show up! 

And here it is!!

Have you also trained 22 billion people??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Oh, we've all been waiting for your tough guy act to show up!
> 
> And here it is!!
> 
> Have you also trained 22 billion people??


I think he's getting excited!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 4, 2020)

Jim Cramer: The pandemic led to 'one of the greatest wealth transfers in history'


"I think we're looking at a V-shaped recovery in the stock market, and that has almost nothing to do with a V-shaped recovery in the economy," the "Mad Money" host said.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Colorado! You might as well live in Canada for all the difference your vote will make! Don't waste your time going to the polls.


Was not acting like a tough guy,we can smoke dabs and hangout I makes zero difference to me.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Oh, we've all been waiting for your tough guy act to show up!
> 
> And here it is!!
> 
> Have you also trained 22 billion people??


Nope Still not acting like a tough guy, anyone is more than welcome to hangout and smoke, eat, and drink as much as they want it makes zero difference to me. Plus hitting anyone one of this guys is like hitting a heavy bag that fell off the chain.. kinda a worthless workout...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Was not acting like a tough guy,we can smoke dabs and hangout I makes zero difference to me.



Believe us when we tell you, that all of the shit you spew is completely predictable. 


We've seen many deluded people before.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Believe me when I tell you, that all of the shit they spew is completely predictable.
> 
> 
> We've seen many deluded people before.


Believe me when I say most of the shit that was fo the mentally ill trying to make something mean more than what it is .
Where is fade to black ?

I also fixed your quote to reflect realty


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *An Unprecedented Rebuke Of Trump’s Response To Protests | Deadline | MSNBC*


damn


spl1 said:


> is that all you got is a fake bunker joke a guy I never voted for rofl at the children stuck on repeat like a scratched record... bunker vs nazis? Which one is worse ?
> I think the picture was JFK sitting in a room full of Nazis at NASA speaks volumes ...
> 
> It must be one of those times when the parties jump back-and-forth between being Democrat and Republican sometimes in the history?
> View attachment 4585721


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

How do we in the roll it up community deal with snitches? Any suggestions?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


lol bro some of us dont have xbox or game boy whatever you bitches fuck with


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> damn
> 
> View attachment 4585777


Bunker jokes that I find funny as hell because trump did not get my vote!
But trump is not sitting with a room full of nazis at NASA like JFK


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Bunker jokes that I find funny as hell because trump did not get my vote!
> But trump is not sitting with a room full of nazis at NASA like JFK


shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4585725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585720


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> View attachment 4585779View attachment 4585785


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4585787


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Was not acting like a tough guy,we can smoke dabs and hangout I makes zero difference to me.


I'd have you so pissed off inside an hour, you wouldn't know whether to shit or wind yer watch son. I could look like through ya like glass and you won't like what I'll find, or say.  But I might just be able to help you come to certain uncomfortable realizations and you would gain valuable insights into yourself, it would, shall we say be enlightening for you and liberating for me. There are many ways up the mountain, some can be most difficult though. It would be a personal growth experience.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> View attachment 4585790


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Believe us when we tell you, that all of the shit you spew is completely predictable.
> 
> 
> We've seen many deluded people before.


They've been rare of late, let us have some fun before ya squish it


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'd have you so pissed off inside an hour, you wouldn't know whether to shit or wind yer watch son. I could look like through ya like glass and you won't like what I'll find, or say.  But I might just be able to help you come to certain uncomfortable realizations and you would gain valuable insights into yourself, it would, shall we say be enlightening for you and liberating for me. There are many ways up the mountain, some can be most difficult though. It would be a personal growth experience.


 Hell we can even do one of my monthly ayahuasca trips if you want too. Again make zero difference to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Hell we can even do one of my monthly ayahuasca trips if you want too. Again make zero difference to me


Psychos do that shit, it explains a lot!


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

Can’t wait to find out what the roll it up Community feels about some of the snitches that are still here . You know some of the guys that got the ball rolling that initially got fade to black popped and some of my guys popped! Some of them are still in this website.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Can’t wait to find out what the roll it up Community feels about some of the snitches that are still here . You know some of the guys that got the ball rolling that initially got fade to black popped and some of my guys popped! Some of them are still in this website.


Jesus a Nazi conspiracy, yer not a band of brothers, just a bunch of fools.


----------



## spl1 (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus a Nazi conspiracy, yer not a band of brothers, just a bunch of fools.


That’s because you’re just a new pup on the website and are clueless about what you’re talking about ...
The old OG’s know what I am talking about...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> That’s because you’re just a new pup on the website and are clueless about what you’re talking about ...
> The old OG’s know what I am talking about...


Maybe they woke? Or walked away from stupid. Pot is legal where I live, you too. Wth 480 posts 200 in the last couple of days you're a newbie


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

*Watch Rachel Maddow Highlights: June 3 | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

*‘Performing Facism’: Masha Gessen On Trump’s Dictatorial Turn | All In | MSNBC*





Author Masha Gessen on the line between Trump’s performance and actual authoritarianism: “Does he know that that is fascism? Does he care? It doesn’t matter. That is his idea of power.” Aired on 6/4/2020.


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

Now, _this _is entertainment. Rudy Reptile has a breakdown. Watch the snake stick his tongue out repeatedly. What fun!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, _this _is entertainment. Rudy Reptile has a breakdown. Watch the snake stick his tongue out repeatedly. What fun!


Rudy

Rudy

Rudy

@spl1

@spl1

@spl1

What do you think about what the president just said, "when the looting starts, the shooting starts", I mean the most important thing YOUR prezydint can do at a time like this is calm the situation and he did the opposite? Please don't stroke out. please do, it would be great for our ratings and the world.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


@hanimmal , ellipses.

snicker


----------



## topcat (Jun 4, 2020)

Q: What's the difference between the Hindenburg and Trump?
A: One is a flaming Nazi gasbag and the other is just a dirigible.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Can’t wait to find out what the roll it up Community feels about some of the snitches that are still here . You know some of the guys that got the ball rolling that initially got fade to black popped and some of my guys popped! Some of them are still in this website.


What was the PW that you used to steal that account?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

*Mattis Denounces Trump, Cotton Calls for Deploying Troops Against Protests: A Closer Look*




Seth takes a closer look at the nationwide protests over George Floyd's murder being incredibly successful in swaying the public opinion and how even military leaders are speaking out against the president's attempts to suppress them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Feel free to use his head as a speed bag, gets the frustrations out.


I am neither provoked nor frustrated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

*The Senate is slipping from Republicans*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I am neither provoked nor frustrated


Ok, for sport then, use your morning star and put the wretch out of his misery, I've beat him senseless, but alas I did not need to do much, he had a head start. I find the slaughter of sheep distasteful, but it is honest work.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> Q: What's the difference between the Hindenburg and Trump?
> A: One is a flaming Nazi gasbag and the other is just a dirigible.


Saw this and laughed my ass off, there's just something about Hitler freaking out that reminds me of Trump in private conversation with his minions. This is what it might be like if someone publicly told Donald he was too chicken to even ride a roller coaster.
*Hitler on the rollercoaster*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok, for sport then, use your morning star and put the wretch out of his misery, I've beat him senseless, but alas I did not need to do much, he had a head start. I find the slaughter of sheep distasteful, but it is honest work.


I shot and ate 2 sheep I bottle-fed from lambs


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 5, 2020)

Obama's White House












Trump's White House






Only 5 more months of existing in this nightmare of a Presidency, then it will all be over (hopefully we & the Nation will last that long)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Rudy
> 
> Rudy
> 
> ...


It's pretty clear to me.
Rudy is probably right that Trump didn't know that he was quoting a Racist, murdering Chief of Police from 60 years ago because he's too fucking stupid to read a book or study history.
What it tells me though is that the Racist murdering cop & Trump have the same mindset, and that cannot be disputed.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...










spl1 said:


> Can’t wait to find out what the roll it up Community feels about some of the snitches that are still here . You know some of the guys that got the ball rolling that initially got fade to black popped and some of my guys popped! Some of them are still in this website.


That sucks. What were they popped for?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Can’t wait to find out what the roll it up Community feels about some of the snitches that are still here . You know some of the guys that got the ball rolling that initially got fade to black popped and some of my guys popped! Some of them are still in this website.


So I see you as a troll 
Prove me wrong?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

ETTD or fails.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 5, 2020)

Steve again. There are "good" people on both sides if they don't have orange spunk on their lips.

Now we got that fucking christo-fascist Billy Cornhole mouth Barr starting a secret police force. The day all these fuckers are arrested won't come soon enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I shot and ate 2 sheep I bottle-fed from lambs


Like I said, it honest work, not pleasant.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

Looking at Joe this morning I saw that 74/26% think the death of Floyd George is a sign of a broader problem, that's almost a complete switich of public opinion since Ferguson.

There seems to be a super majority of consensus on a number of issues emerging and Trump is on the wrong side of them all, like shut downs, mask wearing, believing scientists, muzzling scientists and now policing issues, the last defense of "white" America". This was the main way blacks were oppressed in America and white privilege maintained, but the cops were just the point of the spear, they were backed up by the law and unaccountability, except when they screwed with powerful white people or the wealthy and even then, if they were black...

Having white lunatics armed to the teeth and guns freely available in America made it a war zone and was a good excuse to militarize the police, Bush gave them military hardware and they can even self finance by confiscating property under drug laws and have in the past, merely for personal reasons. A white guy with a gun in a car and they abjectly apologise on camera for touching it, a black guy has a gun in a car, he is dead, shit no gun required in most cases. Guns are the symbols and tools of racists in America, that's why they cling to them the most, in the most racist regions of the country, it's almost a barometer of racism in some places.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, _this _is entertainment. Rudy Reptile has a breakdown. Watch the snake stick his tongue out repeatedly. What fun!



Wow! Guiliani looked like an Ass! He could not look more like an Ass if he actually pulled his pants down and mooned the camera! 


He is completely triggered by the "left wing media" which is to blame for everything that is wrong in this country. Anything you mention is caused by the left-wing!  Everything is their fault, and it's never the fault of trump or the repukes.

This is really disgusting! Vote republicans out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

I saw some footage of police brutally pushing over a 75 year old white man who was asking questions onto the ground, then they walked over his unconscious prostrate body, as blood poured out of his ears, he's a regular senior citizen. Great symbolism to use in anti Trump ads targeted at seniors, in light of their treatment concerning covid and them being thrown under the bus by Trump.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Wow! Guiliani looked like an Ass! He could not look more like an Ass if he actually pulled his pants down and mooned the camera!
> 
> 
> He is completely triggered by the "left wing media" which is to blame for everything that is wrong in this country. Anything you mention is caused by the left-wing!  Everything is their fault, and it's never the fault of trump or the repukes.
> ...


He reminds me of the Muppet Statler, of Statler and Waldorf, except not as funny.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> Believe me when I say most of the shit that was fo the mentally ill trying to make something mean more than what it is .
> Where is fade to black ?
> 
> I also fixed your quote to reflect realty



Oh yeah, it's adorable that you think your "realty" is of any interest to others! 

BTW it was fdd2blk that was accused of snitching to the FBI and his business partners were arrested, I'm certain that I know much more about it than you do.


I'm glad that you finally stuck a needle in your buttock to calm your roid rage.


----------



## playallnite (Jun 5, 2020)

Trump spent over 3 years digging his own grave, now everyone is grabbing shovels. Once Congress starts throwing dirt on him...it's over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

I fear we are going to see a spike in covid cases over these protests, masks, outside and in sunlight might help though. There could be overwhelmed hospitals in a few weeks in many cities and all Hell could break loose, America could have dozens of NYC scale crises in cities across America. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, I'm sure many governors are thinking that way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*Majority Disapproves Of Trump's Handling Of Response To Floyd's Death: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





A majority disapproves of the way the president is handling the response to the death of George Floyd, according to new ABC News/Ipsos polling. The Morning Joe panel discusses. Aired on 6/5/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*Will Trump, GOP Collaborate To Steal 2020 Election? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Atlantic's Anne Applebaum urges Americans to pay attention to whether or not Trump will collaborate with the GOP to steal the upcoming election. Aired on 06/04/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

This is starting to splinter the GOP, the ex military and military are speaking out and soon they will start showing up, at protests, they will stand between the troops and the citizens and order the troops to their knees. These guys stand up, they don't just talk, they defend their principals, like they defend their country, the two are one in the same in this case. They also owe their former subordinates political support and want to defend the institutions they devoted their lives to.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Lashes Out As Military Leaders Condemn His Violent Protest Response | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





The president, facing a huge backlash for threatening to use the military on American protesters, is lashing out at those who are speaking out against the president's autocratic suggestion. Aired on 6/4/2020.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 5, 2020)

Winning the senior vote again. One cop appears to want to help the old guy out but the other jack boots won't let him.






edit: but look at the end, our national guard seem to move in to help the old man out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*Let's talk about the generals....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268863536299675648


----------



## waktoo (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So am I a trump Bot or a foreign Bot? I am confused now with what you are claiming I am! I did not fit your claims before now you are desperately trying to change it to fit your broke ass to be right in your little mind.
> Spoken like a true parrot as Malcolm X would call you. You have supplied ZERO proof to back the claims posted here.


Not an American....


----------



## waktoo (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I just went back on three pages and zero links to prove me wrong on my claims. When did the parties change sides? My account is not hacked and it not been a zombie account. nice try again to try and change the truth from being posted...
> 
> If I was making shit up, it would be easy to prove me wrong, so do it.
> As others have pointed out to use google and I have that's why I posted up my claim with links for fact-checking.


Not an American...


----------



## waktoo (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> So in the end we see a bunch of foreign input about what we Americans should do and how to Vote from a guy in Russia? Is that not what the Democrats just accused the right with??????


Uuuum, not an American...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*Let's talk about how we've seen enough....*


----------



## waktoo (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> ROFL as the whole report fell apart under Schiff and Nadler. I was hoping the Mueller report was true! But in the end, it was another fake ass attempt by the mentally ill...


You didn't read the Mueller report...


----------



## waktoo (Jun 5, 2020)

spl1 said:


> I train some mma fighters here in Colorado. Any time you feel like a workout and are in Colorado I have a 25 foot octagon we train in daily. You’re more than welcome to show up ...


Hey, why are you pretending to be an American?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268863536299675648


Yep, Portland has a problem with fascists in its police force.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268863536299675648


Guess who is getting fired!


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 5, 2020)

playallnite said:


> Trump spent over 3 years digging his own grave, now everyone is grabbing shovels. Once Congress starts throwing dirt on him...it's over.



I really do hope so but I think we are entering the most dangerous phase of his corrupt presidency. He CAN'T leave office or he will be open to prosecution. 

Way trivial side note: Julius Ceasar marched his army on Rome because he had been ordered by the Senate to step down from his military command at the conclusion of the Gallic wars. As long as he held his position as commander of the armies, he couldn't be prosecuted for crimes he committed earlier. So, instead of stepping down, he marched on Rome and ended the 500 year-old Roman Republic. That kind of act has been repeated over and over by corrupt politicians thoughout history. It doesn't matter that he was later murdered, the Republic was finished. 

Just saying, Trump is not done playing his cards. These are dangerous times. I don't think Trump is anything like a military commander, he's not in a strong position with the voters of this country, and I do think our system will survive him. But a cornered rat will turn and bite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I really do hope so but I think we are entering the most dangerous phase of his corrupt presidency. He CAN'T leave office or he will be open to prosecution.
> 
> Way trivial side note: Julius Ceasar marched his army on Rome because he had been ordered by the Senate to step down from his military command at the conclusion of the Gallic wars. As long as he held his position as commander of the armies, he couldn't be prosecuted for crimes he committed earlier. So, instead of stepping down, he marched on Rome and ended the 500 year-old Roman Republic. That kind of act has been repeated over and over by corrupt politicians thoughout history. It doesn't matter that he was later murdered, the Republic was finished.
> 
> Just saying, Trump is not done playing his cards. These are dangerous times. I don't think Trump is anything like a military commander, he's not in a strong position with the voters of this country, and I do think our system will survive him. But a cornered rat will turn and bite.


Caesar paid his army, had charisma and a string of victories at his back, was very intelligent and a great general who was repected by his men, Trump got nothing but his office, an empty suit and a silent GOP senate shitting its pants, Mitch is very worried.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268863536299675648


I can actually see the logic of asking the gun toting nazi's to discreetly move out.

But yeah the 'don't want to be seen as playing favorites' sounds really like that cop is just a good ole boy. But it was edited out quickly, Its hard to tell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I can actually see the logic of asking the gun toting nazi's to discreetly move out.
> 
> But yeah the 'don't want to be seen as playing favorites' sounds really like that cop is just a good ole boy. But it was edited out quickly, Its hard to tell.


It will cause a fire storm locally, much will depend on his background and intentions, he is entitled to due process, the chance to explain his words and actions and put them into context, if he can.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

Rumor has it that male escorts have come forward to talk about their business dealings with Lindsey Graham lol, fucking closeted hypocrite.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that male escorts have come forward to talk about their business dealings with Lindsey Graham lol, fucking closeted hypocrite.



Good. I'm sure he'll step down, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that male escorts have come forward to talk about their business dealings with Lindsey Graham lol, fucking closeted hypocrite.


Out of the closet the young gay patriots drag the old drag queen!  Hypocrisy hurts, noting wrong with being gay, unless you are a republican, there is something wrong though with being on the wrong side of history and breaking your oath to the US constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Good. I'm sure he'll step down, right?


He's long past shame


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Good. I'm sure he'll step down, right?


McCann would be so pissed he'd shoot him right between the fucking eyes and not even blink.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that male escorts have come forward to talk about their business dealings with Lindsey Graham lol, fucking closeted hypocrite.


I wonder do any of them have pictures of Lindsey giving head or something lewd? I mean other than his perfomance as a senator.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2020)

While I can't blame the guy for wanting to hide being gay back in the day. He has just went full Trump cult.

But he did warn everyone.








DIY-HP-LED said:


> McCann would be so pissed he'd shoot him right between the fucking eyes and not even blink.


Probably not, and who knows, maybe it turns out he has been wearing a wire the last few years. But I'm just guessing he bent the knee when he realized he was balls deep in that Russian/Saudi money from American entities like the NRA.

Edit:
This popped up after that video. Hilarious.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> While I can't blame the guy for wanting to hide being gay back in the day. He has just went full Trump cult.
> 
> But he did warn everyone.
> 
> ...


Just joking about McCann, but I know where he would be over this issue and he would be all over Lindsey like a bucket of wet paint, Donald too.

If Lindsey were a democrat he would not need to live a lie in his personal or public life. This proves that he knew better and everything he has said and done since is a lie, motivated by cowardice and moral turpitude. Courage is required from our leaders, self sacrifice too, we demand it of those who serve, in the military and civil service, the same basic standards apply, or should. I see the black republican senator from SC is managing to do even worse than Lindsey though, he must feel a might uncomfortable right now, When is he up for re election?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

Such bravery on the part of the police to shoot a homeless man confined to a wheelchair in the face.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's another courageous officer assaulting another parallelized man.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267898331205758977


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> While I can't blame the guy for wanting to hide being gay back in the day. He has just went full Trump cult.
> 
> But he did warn everyone.
> 
> ...


Only Donald is a bigger hypocrite than Lindsey, coward too, no character. Self consistency is the hallmark of integrity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Here's another courageous officer assaulting another parallelized man.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267898331205758977


Many more people are gonna record police encounters with themselves and others, it will most likely be encouraged by the protest movement. 

This is how major change and reform happen Captain, citizen action and there are more citizen grievances at play here than the death of one black man in a sadistic slow motion murder without mercy, by an arrogant cop who stared into the camera while he snuffed out the life of a man who was begging for it, that was not just a spark, it was a blow torch and gasoline on dry tinder. There are protests here in Nova Scotia, thousands in the streets in the midst of a fucking pandemic, way up here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

Lady G LMAO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lady G LMAO
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586691


Some of these patriotic young men have little to lose anyway, I'm sure some have pictures, even though Lindsey was careful. In any case the queen will get horney again soon and someone will catch him, cameras are small these days. I can't wait for the movie, Lindsey does Washington and I'm not even gay! Hopefully it will be released after his primary, but before the election, I wonder what Donald would say? Under the fucking bus with him!

Shit they could blackmail Lindsey into becoming a fucking liberal, imagine the pictures the Russians might have on him! He and his weakness would be a prime target for them and they have lots of good looking young studs with big cocks, hidden cameras too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2020)

Now I have the nightmare image of Lady G as a southern belle, hoop skirt and all lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2020)

he said our economy is gong to 'take off better than a rocket ship' and what's better than a rocket ship? two scoops of chocolate ice cream for the special boy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lady G LMAO
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586691


a LAME excuse. how about not caring about the NDA and telling the truth?..NDA's are made to be broken. they're also *no*t meant to shield people from wrong doing..is prostitution legal in DC?..so any time now, girls.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lady G LMAO
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586691


Vlad would want a file on Lindsey a mile thick with pictures, videos and a list of every cock that he has ever sucked, it would be a top priority of the local guy and no expense or stud would be spared to own Lindsey.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Now I have the nightmare image of Lady G as a southern belle, hoop skirt and all lol.


Maybe he hangs with Giuliani.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2020)

*‘Deeply Broken’: Chris Hayes On What Buffalo PD Video Shows About Culture Of Police | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes on video of Buffalo police pushing elderly protester: “In just those 15 seconds, that scene is an entire syllabus on how the culture of policing is broken. What has happened to it, and how it operates, and how it has essentially created a whole that is worse than the sum of its parts.” Aired on 6/5/2020.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he said our economy is gong to 'take off better than a rocket ship' and what's better than a rocket ship? two scoops of chocolate ice cream for the special boy.


A super duper rocket ship?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2020)

So it kinda looks like Trump has begun turning the White House into a bunker. That'll be fun in January.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So it kinda looks like Trump has begun turning the White House into a bunker. That'll be fun in January.


The hotel guy knows all about squatters rights.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

tRUmp supporter assaults children, his orange god would be proud.


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So it kinda looks like Trump has begun turning the White House into a bunker. That'll be fun in January.


The White House Compound.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

tRUmp supporters among the police like to assault old people too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp supporter assaults children, his orange god would be proud.


I’m not surprised. I even asked my wife yesterday while watching the video, who do you think this idiot is voting for?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

*The Case for Hope*





The response of millions of Americans to the death of George Floyd inspires hope that we are FINALLY poised to make real, tangible, long-overdue progress on issues of racial fairness, racial equities and racial justice.


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

The Secret Police.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

It's D-Day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

*Blood in the Streets? | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2020)

What has Trump done for the country? He’s fucked it up beyond repair.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

The week in perspective
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*America's Citizens Will Not Be Silenced By Government Intimidation*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp supporter assaults children, his orange god would be proud.


What did I just watch?


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

Barr twists the narrative to suit his Master, again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What did I just watch?


Apparently

The biker seen in a viral video this week assaulting three people posting George Floyd flyers on a trail in Bethesda, Md. has reportedly been arrested. We have an identity and mugshot: the man who verbally & physically attacked 3 young adults who were putting up Black Lives Matter signs on the Capital Creacent trail in near Washington D.C has been arrested. He’s Anthony Brennan III, 60, of Kensington, MD. He’s charged w/ 3 counts of 2nd degree assault. More at: Twitchy: Bethesda biker seen in viral video assaulting 3 people posting George Floyd flyers now under arrest https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2020/0...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What did I just watch?


3 Children were putting up protest flyers on a public bike path and a tRUmptard tore down the flyers and assaulted the children.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

Nobody wants to attend tRUmps GOP convention, they'll probably hire a bunch of actors to play the roles of tRUmptard supporters LOL.










GOP scrambling to find delegates willing to attend Trump’s convention after he bailed on North Carolina: report


On Saturday, The New York Times reported that Republicans are struggling to find delegates to attend the GOP convention."Adding to the uncertainty surrounding the convention is the trepidation delegates are feeling about attending a crowded gathering," reported Annie Karni and Maggie Haberman...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm really hoping they have a big convention and pack the old white racists into some venue like sardines, then let the hoax do it's work, the world will be a slightly better place in about a month or so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Nobody wants to attend tRUmps GOP convention, they'll probably hire a bunch of actors to play the roles of tRUmptard supporters LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever hosts this shit show will have public disorder, protests, an ensuing public health crises and unpaid bills. They need to trust Donald more and show some loyalty, or he will start attacking them on twitter for not attending the GOP's giant measles party, masks will be forbidden by decree of King Clorox. Trust me folks, what have you got to loose?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

Is it wrong to wish a slow painful death on these fuckers, I don't think so.



__
https://soundcloud.com/the-daily-beast-politics%2Ftrump-audio


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Is it wrong to wish a slow painful death on these fuckers, I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mercy in the fight for freedom Captain, if someone wants to make you a slave or kill your ass for no reason they deserve death. Sherman said, war is the remedy our enemies have chosen, I say to give it to them. Give it to them in a most unexpected way, for those like Donald who are socially and emotionally retarded, Donald turned a corner this week and so did America. His humiliating defeat at La fayette park finished him politically, naked power used to violate the 1st amendment, in a deeply symbolic place, Barr will answer for this, even if it's next year before a mostly black grand jury in DC. Young people don't normally vote, unless they hit the streets first and get pumped, they're pumped. Old people are running from Trump for their lives! The recent polls have determined the winners and losers, Donald lost real fucking bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What did I just watch?


The bike assault and others including many by police are a result of them realising how badly they are losing this social fight, they can feel society turning against them. Racism is the most important thing that drives these people and this particular issue cuts to the very core of white privilege and the oppression of blacks. Look at that guy's rage on the bike trail, over what? Winners are smug, not enraged, the thwarted are angry and act out.. This is the same reason you've seen some trolling by a desperate racist, they will crawl out of the woodwork and all of them without exception will be motivated by racism and hate. These are the people who are destroying your country, are a national security threat on every level, a potential 5th column for foreign influence and a ready made pool of suckers and votes for con men. You have seen trump's base in action, they are base people.

You can easily "trigger" any hardcore trumper over the recent events, they would be easily baited with this and go ballistic real quick.


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

Good! Now, I hope the rest of that "team" that quit, resign entirely.








Buffalo police officers arrested after shoving 75-year-old protester


Two Buffalo, New York, police officers are now facing criminal charges in connection with the graphic caught-on-video shove of a 75-year-old man during a protest, prosecutors said. Officers Aaron Torglaski and Robert McCabe were charged with second-degree assault during their video arraignments...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Good! Now, I hope the rest of that "force" that quit, resign entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody who resigned over this incident should be fired and then some perhaps rehired, after careful vetting and retraining. Make police unions illegal, if they want to dress and act like soldiers, fine, make special accountability laws for them too, just like the military, they aren't unionised either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Good! Now, I hope the rest of that "force" that quit, resign entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe instead of just a military justice system, America needs a cop justice system, you know, where other black cops take the guy out back and beat the living shit out of him in cuffs while tazzing his ass till the batteries ran out, then macing him in the face.. Fire him and present the video of the punishment to the victim... Justice, cop style, for cops, give them a choice between that and prison.

One must be creative when looking for solutions!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

Those cops only resigned from the emergency task force on the rioting, not their regular job, they went back to being just cops that like to abuse law abiding citizens.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

The moron strikes again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The moron strikes again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587515


Of course they will, those places are as sterile as you can get them, every moron knows that and I'll bet it was explained to the fucking idiot too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2020)

Ya'll gotta watch this woman, Sarah Cooper, nail Trump to a cross


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Y'all gotta watch this woman, Sarah Cooper, nail Trump to a cross


Practice for actors and entertainment for all, Trump is so easy anybody could do him, literally and figuratively. When he gets to court, his own Daughter Tiffany a recent law school graduate, could do him with ease. Donald is a moron and a lifetime loser in way over his head, Dufess Donald is fucked, the tide has turned, it's like D day and this is the anniversary of that fight against fascism and the backdrop. Donald got beat real bad in La Fayette Park by the 1st amendment, he should have read the little blue book containing the US constitution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

These guys might be infected with coronavirus and could infect the public and their fellow goons, prisons are crawling with corna.. What a shit show.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Some of Trump's Unmarked Police Force Traced to Texas Prison | Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Never forget Nancy could give Donald and Bill Barr especially, a wedgie over this shit in La Fayette park and secret police etc. She could subpoena Billy over the incident and a secret federal police force. If he refused to appear, she could use the inherent powers of congress to arrest and bring him there and hold him in custody, a trial by the full house could give him 10 years, without pardon either. Nancy is wise and Donald is doing a great job of angering the nation and digging his own political grave, as well as that of the GOP, no need for that, yet. Remember, under Nancy's velvet glove lurks an iron fist, and will, if she ever unleashes it, you'll know you're in trouble, Donald will quickly realise he is in very deep trouble too, his minions will be terrified and should be.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp supporter assaults children, his orange god would be proud.


ummmmm i'm a little confused here- any back story to put in context?


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ummmmm i'm a little confused here- any back story to put in context?







__





What has Trump done to this country?


The week in perspective ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- America's Citizens Will Not Be Silenced By Government Intimidation



www.rollitup.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Nobody wants to attend tRUmps GOP convention, they'll probably hire a bunch of actors to play the roles of tRUmptard supporters LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marcel, burn it down..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Good! Now, I hope the rest of that "team" that quit, resign entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they didn't leave out of solidarity..i know what they said..they left because the paradigm is about to shift and they're not going to be able to run the streets their way anymore.

good riddance, it saves us the trouble of getting rid of dirty cops!


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they didn't leave out of solidarity..i know what they said..they left because the paradigm is about to shift and they're not going to be able to run the streets their way anymore.
> 
> good riddance, it saves us the trouble of getting rid of dirty cops!


That's not how I read the union leader's statement.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's not how I read the union leader's statement.


how did you read it?


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> how did you read it?


That they were indeed in solidarity and pissed about the suspensions.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That they were indeed in solidarity and pissed about the suspensions.


they're lying.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're lying.


I stand corrected. I was going on what the union leader said. After more research, it appears that the others were disgusted. Hmm. What to believe? Those guys are trained to be brutes, so I thought they felt it was their right to be "dominating".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Gee, I wonder who this guy supports? They should keep a MAGA hat on hand for mugshots. He doesn't look like a happy camper and when they are done suing his ass, he will be a lot less happy. Maybe he's a former cop who lost his job or something and is upset.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Maryland Man Charged In Assault On Activists For Racial Justice Along D.C. Area Trail


Police in Maryland say Anthony Brennan III is suspected in the attack on a group of young people who were hanging flyers about the killing of George Floyd. Video of the incident circulated online.




www.npr.org





*Maryland Man Charged In Assault On Activists For Racial Justice Along D.C. Area Trail*

JASON SLOTKIN






The Maryland-National Capital Park Police say that Anthony Brennan III was arrested Friday, after a video appeared to show him violently grab an object from a young adult who was posting signs protesting the death of George Floyd.
AP
A 60-year-old man has been arrested in Maryland following allegations that he assaulted a group of three young adults who were hanging flyers in support of George Floyd and an end to racial injustice. The confrontation drew widespread outrage when video of the encounter was posted online.
Authorities with the Maryland-National Capital Park Police said Friday that Anthony Brennan III of Kensingston, Md., has been charged with second-degree assault in relation to the Monday incident.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2020)

Young adults my ass, the one girl looked like she was 10 years old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Another one to email to the Trumpers in your life, these guys are conservatives after all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Young adults my ass, the one girl looked like she was 10 years old.


If I were her dad, I'd be mighty pissed and if the law didn't deal with him I would. Thanks to the internet identifying him, he would have a stick poked through his front spokes while whizzing along one day and then our conversation would begin, after he landed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's not how I read the union leader's statement.


Yep, I read it similar to you. I don't know how the words "totally unwarranted" can be interpreted as "I don't like what happened to that old man but I'm quitting to save my ass"









2 Buffalo Police Officers Charged in Shoving of 75-Year-Old Demonstrator


More than 100 police officers, firefighters and other supporters crowded outside the courthouse in Buffalo to protest the assault charges filed against the officers.




www.nytimes.com





*2 Buffalo Police Officers Charged in Shoving of 75-Year-Old Demonstrator*
_More than 100 police officers, firefighters and other supporters crowded outside the courthouse in Buffalo to protest the assault charges filed against the officers.



John Evans, president of the union, told WIVB-TV that the charges were “totally unwarranted” and thanked the police, firefighters and others who showed up to the courthouse to support the two men._










57 members of Buffalo police riot response team resign after shoving incident


All 57 of the members of the Buffalo Police Department's Emergency Response Team resigned Friday from the unit which responds to riots and o




buffalonews.com





_"Our position is these officers were simply following orders from Deputy Police Commissioner Joseph Gramaglia to clear the square," Evans said. "It doesn't specify clear the square of men, 50 and under or 15 to 40. They were simply doing their job. I don't know how much contact was made. He did slip in my estimation. He fell backwards."

Evans said the PBA stands "behind those officers 100%" and that the union would pay for any defense costs for the two officers, Evans said.

Evans said the two officers, whose names have circulated widely on social media, have been harassed._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Global public attention doesn't get more intense than this, there is a pandemic there too and that makes the whole thing even more powerful when you take into account the context of the public health crises in which it is happening, in the english speaking world at least. All of America's NATO allies have similar protests, even the ones who don't speak english.

The Protests, taking a knee, the 9 minutes of silence and the name Black Lives Matter have come to mean something larger, the symbols have become more than a sum of of parts, they are ceremonial and uniting a people in a singular purpose. These things are ancient, tribal even, it's what happens when people form themselves into groups to defend against threats or solve big problems. The have symbols and ceremonies that unite them into a common belief and purpose, on a visceral level, orthodoxy is enforced and political incorrectness is quickly ferreted out, purposes and definitions are more sharply defined in the group. They organise into hierarchical social structures and are empowered by doing so with coherent messaging, social discipline, planning, strategy and resources both human and these days financial.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Black Lives Matter' projected onto Parliament as protesters hold socially distanced demo in London*


----------



## topcat (Jun 6, 2020)

Stress buster


----------



## gonnagro (Jun 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Why because Trump got himself impeached by trying to cover up his forcing a vulnerable foreign ally into manufacturing political dirt on Joe because he has nothing on him?
> 
> Because Joe is reaching out to everyone in the country who is not brainwashed into Trump's cult?
> 
> ...


Sure, let's start with this speech, (be sure to read the comments).

PS Biden won't make it through the first 4 years, that isn't the "real" democratic plan. I assure Hillary is still in this fight.


----------



## gonnagro (Jun 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So "we're" (who, fucking Nazi's?) are unhappy with Biden so "us" (Nazi's again? ) are going to vote Trump back in (I just pissed myself I laughed so fucking hard)


Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

Al Sharpton and other traditional black leaders are leveraging the situation to organise people now, in the tried and true way. After months of planning an preparation they will march peacefully on Washington and speak at the Lincoln memorial, it would be serious mistake for Donald to surround the place with goons. They will at best provide a back drop for the speakers at worst they would turn on the protesters, who will contain and be led by politicians, retired military and other notable citizens including ex presidents.

Donald might book the memorial and mall for a small trumper event, but folks will just join and overwhelm it easily and quickly, someone has permission to demonstrate? It will be framed as a giant challenge to Donald and the media will taunt him about being a chicken shit, Donald will seeth and lash out. If Bill Barr started busting heads at the demonstration with secret police, the inherent powers of congress would be evoked pretty quick and Bill would be in cuffs as the gloves came off, revealing the iron fist of the US constitution and the 1st branch of government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


Nobody gives a shit what people like you think, you're finished, Donald has led you to disaster, that's why you're here freaking out, you know yer fucked. Folks have cut right to the heart of the problem with these protests, after november it will be hate speech, fox and guns on the chopping block along with yer cock Cletus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


youre dumber than the shit I took earlier


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> The Secret Police.


Looks like the same guys that took over Crimea during the "Russian Annex".


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyone ever play Warhammer or listen too Sabaton?
If you have or do, you'll get a kick out of this (I especially like Putin on his shoulder  )


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


Sounds like something I heard Trump and every Republikkkan say every day for the past three years.

Congrats for defending the president who in just a few months recreated the three disasters, the 1929 market crash, the 1932 depression and the 1968 race riots all rolled up and placed at our doorstep along with an epidemic with no equal in the US in the modern era,

Yeah, Biden can do better than Trump. Easy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Lady G LMAO
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586691


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Whoever hosts this shit show will have public disorder, protests, an ensuing public health crises and unpaid bills. They need to trust Donald more and show some loyalty, or he will start attacking them on twitter for not attending the GOP's giant measles party, masks will be forbidden by decree of King Clorox. Trust me folks, what have you got to loose?


Florida prolly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Florida prolly.


Well, Donald is doing the party planning, so it should be a stunning success. Think any will get out alive?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Florida prolly.


It should be a right to bear arms convention too, they should stand their ground for their principals, everybody should have the right to open carry inside the convention, just to prove to the libertards how responsible they are!

Now, someone just needs to turn out the lights and throw a pack of fire crackers on the floor...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2020)

Nazi Barbie



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269597111525560320


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Nazi Barbie
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269597111525560320


Brilliant .... they should network run this..

Sometimes these things just write themselves... lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Brilliant .... they should network run this..
> 
> Sometimes these things just write themselves... lol.


Or email it to the Trumpers in your life, saturate social media with this shit like Russian bots.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or email it to the Trumpers in your life, saturate social media with this shit like Russian bots.


Actually that is a great idea, I need a good link to shove down the throats of Vlad’s Commie Army over at FB .
They hate when I troll the feed. Lol.

Especially those things that want to sell , trump swag that shows up in feed .... gold foiled playing cards , stupid fake trump coins , etc.
They “ move “ my comments to a less relevant comment area ... hilarious. Got plenty of threats and lemmings pounding their patriot chests over the orange bedpan. I should screenshot the battles.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2020)

I used to think of Ivanka as a victim of her father but not anymore, she's a willing and enthusiastic partner in his crimes. Must be something genetic in the way they are wired, hell maybe she seduced daddy to just get what she wanted from him, the whole family should be sterilized and lobotomized.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Actually that is a great idea, I need a good link to shove down the throats of Vlad’s Commie Army over at FB .
> They hate when I troll the feed. Lol.
> 
> Especially those things that want to sell , trump swag that shows up in feed .... gold foiled playing cards , stupid fake trump coins , etc.
> They “ move “ my comments to a less relevant comment area ... hilarious. Got plenty of threats and lemmings pounding their patriot chests over the orange bedpan. I should screenshot the battles.


Just respond with Lincoln project ads, those former GOP pricks know how to get to Trumpers! Just go to their youtube channel for a whole slew, ditto for the repblicans for the rule of law for those who like to argue and simulate thinking. Also editorial cartoons are a good response to these assholes. it's places like this where they crawl out of their bubbles to spout rage and trigger the libs, they expose themselves to fire here!
Here are some cartoons, I post them here a lot, they can sometimes sum up the situation perfectly, often with a punch.

If ya like anything I write here feel free to copy past, edit and use on it social media without attribution. Use my responses and lines as your own if you wish. I'm at war with Donald and anything goes.




__





The Cagle Post






www.cagle.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

She’s got karma coming ...... look at her mother’s face .

Yuck .... Imagine being the meat in a Kellyanne / Ivana ( mom ) sammich ?
Enough to make one a Eunuch ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah , they shit their pants EVERYTIME they see this one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

Trump has his presidential library already done ..... the thousands and thousands of memes , cartoons , flubs , tweets and pics.
His legacy is a digital one .... forever archived .


And that is glorious... bwhahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah , they shit their pants EVERYTIME they see this one.
> 
> View attachment 4588203


Donald never was president, POTUS stands for Pervert Of The United States in his case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4588208
> 
> Trump has his presidential library already done ..... the thousands and thousands of memes , cartoons , flubs , tweets and pics.
> His legacy is a digital one .... forever archived .
> ...


They will take over his golf courses and fill them with symbolic headstones for the hundreds of thousands of Covid victims. Let it be a memorial and a warning to future generations about the dangers of racism and electing a sociopathic moron to be president. Make the club houses Trump libraries and use those big gold letters from his building too, All the books written about trump will be there along with the media news of the times, they could even replicate the 2020 death count clock whizzing away. People could brig their kids to walk among the tombstones and look at the images of the people engraved on each one by a robot. You don't want to forget this one, the lessons and the consequenses of being stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think of Ivanka as a victim of her father but not anymore, she's a willing and enthusiastic partner in his crimes. Must be something genetic in the way they are wired, hell maybe she seduced daddy to just get what she wanted from him, the whole family should be sterilized and lobotomized.


She has the aborted love child as leverage, many people say.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)

gonnagro said:


> Yes, Nazi's, (I guess), and any body who wants to vote against Creepy Joe.


Speaking of Nazis. Here’s an article worth reading:









Opinion | Leading Civil Rights Lawyer Shows 20 Ways Trump Is Copying Hitler’s Early Rhetoric and Policies


The author, Burt Neuborne, is one of America’s top civil liberties lawyers, and questions whether federal government can contain Trump and GOP power grabs.




www.commondreams.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

This is what Trump has done to America, he has separated the sheep from the goats at all levels of American society. He has led his supporters into open ground and exposed them, while he removed their clothing piece by piece and left them stark naked and disarmed in bright sunshine. They are surrounded by laughing crowds as they clutch their Clorox jugs and UVC dildos in defense, against overwhelming ridicule and the derision of family and friends. Carrying water for the clown is becoming increasingly burdensome, many spouses were presented with Clorox jugs and many kids laughed openly at their father's folly. A Clorox jug can end and argument pretty quick these days.


----------



## howellman howell (Jun 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> She has the aborted love child as leverage, many people say.


Children do not seduce adults.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think of Ivanka as a victim of her father but not anymore, she's a willing and enthusiastic partner in his crimes. Must be something genetic in the way they are wired, hell maybe she seduced daddy to just get what she wanted from him, the whole family should be sterilized and lobotomized.


I've been thinking a eugenics solution might be appropriate here too, but alas, they have already spawned another generation.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think of Ivanka as a victim of her father but not anymore, she's a willing and enthusiastic partner in his crimes. Must be something genetic in the way they are wired, hell maybe she seduced daddy to just get what she wanted from him, the whole family should be sterilized and lobotomized.


All the Trumps are vile human beings and Ivanka may have the largest sense of entitlement out of all of them.

The Trumps view peaceful demonstrations against injustice as an attack by terrorists. They can’t see that their entire family is the textbook example of white privilege.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Maybe if the democrats actually had a nominee , we would have been stuck with this bozo. Hilary? Biden ? Are you f kidding me? The party’s are both a joke , bitching about trump is so old , get a f candidate that doesn’t suck ass then


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I used to think of Ivanka as a victim of her father but not anymore, she's a willing and enthusiastic partner in his crimes. Must be something genetic in the way they are wired, hell maybe she seduced daddy to just get what she wanted from him, the whole family should be sterilized and lobotomized.


Poor Traitor Barbie got her big commencement speech canceled 









Ivanka Trump calls out "cancel culture" after her commencement speech is canceled


"Our nation's campuses should be bastions of free speech," she tweeted.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Maybe if the democrats actually had a nominee , we would have been stuck with this bozo. Hilary? Biden ? Are you f kidding me? The party’s are both a joke , bitching about trump is so old , get a f candidate that doesn’t suck ass then


Welcome
*Northeast_maniac*
Member · 46
Joined May 17, 2020
The police protests are great, cuts right to the heart of black oppression and white privilege in America, this is how major social change happens. This should help solve a lot of problems after Trump is out of office and in prison, he lost real bad this week, the GOP senate is scared shitless and silent, he's all on his own..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Maybe if the democrats actually had a nominee , we would have been stuck with this bozo. Hilary? Biden ? Are you f kidding me? The party’s are both a joke , bitching about trump is so old , get a f candidate that doesn’t suck ass then


oh no you have destroyed my belief in democracy and I will no longer vote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Poor Traitor Barbie got her big commencement speech canceled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't she hold a doctorate from Trump University? I thought she was on the faculty there? The young prodigy a stable jenius, this is a major academic scandal! As recent graduates of Trump U (early covid commencement) we should be all outraged, out post graduate program is in a shambles without the pearls of wisdom falling from her painted lips.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Maybe if the democrats actually had a nominee , we would have been stuck with this bozo. Hilary? Biden ? Are you f kidding me? The party’s are both a joke , bitching about trump is so old , get a f candidate that doesn’t suck ass then


Are you an American?

Do you have any idea that all the hit jobs Russian militarized trolls have done with the Republicans supported their efforts with their 'benghazi trial' troll they played on her because Hillary was the obvious choice for years of being a frontrunner in the Democratic party?

You should re-eveluate everything you think you learned the last decade at least of propaganda being pushed at you from hate mongers on tv and radio, as well as online.


gonnagro said:


> Sure, let's start with this speech, (be sure to read the comments).
> 
> PS Biden won't make it through the first 4 years, that isn't the "real" democratic plan. I assure Hillary is still in this fight.


https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4801245/user-clip-sen-joe-biden-1993
If you click on the full video, you can see it all and not just some user clip of a few minutes. 

And why read the comments? Are you saying that I should get my thoughts formed by a bunch of trolls pretending to be Americans? 

You do get that that edited video cuts out all the social reforms that Biden stated a few moments later to help combat that? Do you remember 1993? 

You should stop listening to what lying trolls tell you.

If you want to see what is reality with the crime bill check out here. https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no you have destroyed my belief in democracy and I will no longer vote


Vote all you want but don’t complain when this is the best that society can come up with, stupid people believing that politicians actually give a shit about people or rights, because they do not people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Vote all you want but don’t complain when this is the best that society can come up with, stupid people believing that politicians actually give a shit about people or rights, because they do not people.


oh no you have demoralized me and I am no longer motivated to vote for joe Biden over the racist sack of shit that is ciphoning taxpayer dollars every chance he gets by overcharging the secret service to rent his shitty golf carts and motel rooms

well done, incel


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Vote all you want but don’t complain when this is the best that society can come up with, stupid people believing that politicians actually give a shit about people or rights, because they do not people.


We are open to suggestions, what would you propose?


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you an American?
> 
> Do you have any idea that all the hit jobs Russian militarized trolls have done with the Republicans supported their efforts with their 'benghazi trial' troll they played on her because Hillary was the obvious choice for years of being a frontrunner in the Democratic party?
> 
> ...


I’m American , all of you dim wits who think the CIA doesn’t do the same thing as Russia better wake the f up, our government does that shit all the time all over the world, and the Russians are no different, so please spare me the evil Russian Boger man bullshit. And to the Hilary comment , she is a criminal. Period. She is waiting to be VP , Biden will never make it a full term, something will happen to him.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> oh no you have demoralized me and I am no longer motivated to vote for joe Biden over the racist sack of shit that is ciphoning taxpayer dollars every chance he gets by overcharging the secret service to rent his shitty golf carts and motel rooms
> 
> well done, incel


your anger will destroy you


----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2020)

howellman howell said:


> Children do not seduce adults.


non sequitur


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I’m American , all of you dim wits who think the CIA doesn’t do the same thing as Russia better wake the f up, our government does that shit all the time all over the world, and the Russians are no different, so please spare me the evil Russian Boger man bullshit. And to the Hilary comment , she is a criminal. Period. She is waiting to be VP , Biden will never make it a full term, something will happen to him.


Something is happening to Donald now, he's losing and going insane, so are some of his fans apparently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> your anger will destroy you


It is destroying Donald and you right now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> I stand corrected. I was going on what the union leader said. After more research, it appears that the others were disgusted. Hmm. What to believe? Those guys are trained to be brutes, so I thought they felt it was their right to be "dominating".


it should go without saying that white people lie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I’m American , all of you dim wits who think the CIA doesn’t do the same thing as Russia better wake the f up, our government does that shit all the time all over the world, and the Russians are no different, so please spare me the evil Russian Boger man bullshit. And to the Hilary comment , she is a criminal. Period. She is waiting to be VP , Biden will never make it a full term, something will happen to him.


Your accent is atrocious


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> your anger will destroy you


youll probably blow yourself up trying to build an incel bomb


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I’m American , all of you dim wits who think the CIA doesn’t do the same thing as Russia better wake the f up, our government does that shit all the time all over the world, and the Russians are no different, so please spare me the evil Russian Boger man bullshit. And to the Hilary comment , she is a criminal. Period. She is waiting to be VP , Biden will never make it a full term, something will happen to him.


I don't give a shit about Russians being Russians. But Russians dumping into millions into the Republican party through American entities like the NRA, they have circumvented our election laws. Add to it the $1.25 million monthly budget they had to attack our elections online (all the while Trump and the Republicans tried to hide it) and nothing being done to stop their attack on our democracy and you are at an entirely different level.

The Russian/Right wing movements globally are an attack on democracy. You think this is in anyway the same as an American in what the CIA has done is naive.

You have been snowballed by right wing talking points to cover for Dear Leader, who is showing the world that he is a joke and has done nothing but divide us up with the continual lies that you seem to enjoy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> your anger will destroy you


Buck is an agent of the "deep state" and racism has become a national security threat and these racist losers need to be dealt with, someone has to clean up the shit. Buck is a patriot, it's his job and he is faithfully and enthusiastically full filling his oath of citizenship. 
How about you? 
Do you support a traitor and treason?


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are open to suggestions, what would you propose?


the 2 party’s must be challenged. , I’m not saying I have a solution I’m saying


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something is happening to Donald now, he's losing and going insane, so are some of his fans apparently.


not a fan of his or the narrow minded obviously liberal comments , let me guess you live in California?


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't give a shit about Russians being Russians. But Russians dumping into millions into the Republican party through American entities like the NRA, they have circumvented our election laws. Add to it the $1.25 million monthly budget they had to attack our elections online (all the while Trump and the Republicans tried to hide it) and nothing being done to stop their attack on our democracy and you are at an entirely different level.
> 
> The Russian/Right wing movements globally are an attack on democracy. You think this is in anyway the same as an American in what the CIA has done is naive.
> 
> You have been snowballed by right wing talking points to cover for Dear Leader, who is showing the world that he is a joke and has done nothing but divide us up with the continual lies that you seem to enjoy.


your in denial, sorry you can’t handle the fact our government right or left perpetrates the same bullshit Russia does, it’s been going on before trump. You probably are thinking Biden will save us , that’s completely insane . We will see who is elected and what happens when they are elected , your childish view of the universe is telling on how ignorant you really are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> the 2 party’s must be challenged. , I’m not saying I have a solution I’m saying
> 
> not a fan of his or the narrow minded obviously liberal comments , let me guess you live in California?


youre dumber than the shit I took this morning


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> your in denial, sorry you can’t handle the fact our government right or left perpetrates the same bullshit Russia does, it’s been going on before trump. You probably are thinking Biden will save us , that’s completely insane . We will see who is elected and what happens when they are elected , your childish view of the universe is telling on how ignorant you really are.


What are you talking about? Advertising as an American is legal, political donations are legal. But there are election laws for a reason, and the Russians and Republicans are circumventing it. 






I don't expect Biden or anyone else to save us.

Unlike the Republicans the Democrats do not need a cult leader, that is why as a group rejected Bernie Sanders (even though Dear Leader lied hard and got himself impeached doing so in the hopes of not going against Biden).


But Biden is one of the only politicians to not use his political office to get rich, and has a very public and clean public record and about 50 years of evidence to show he is not a Russian (or any other foreign nation's) puppet. Can you say the same about Trump, who very clearly broke the law asking for dirt from foreign countries, which is very illegal?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> not a fan of his or the narrow minded obviously liberal comments , let me guess you live in California?


So Donald is a liberal now? I live in Canada and I'm an actual card carrying liberal, of legend, I'm one of the people your daddy warned you about, assuming you knew him. Donlad, ain't a liberal, or even an actual conservative, he is a fascist and I figure you are one too.

You clearly do not know the difference between right and wrong, let's start there shall we?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Long live the NRA


Da!




















Russian Spy Butina.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Long live the NRA


I'm afraid they are about dead and gone, with the crooks and traitors running the corrupt mess running for the hills. They took Russian money for the GOP and it will be proved. NRA=RIP


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Yeah , they shit their pants EVERYTIME they see this one.
> 
> View attachment 4588203


Well, ya know he's not happily married, so.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2020)

He’s from the California of the east coast of Canada. Is the surf up there in Cape Breton, DIY?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s from the California of the east coast of Canada. Is the surf up there in Cape Breton, DIY?


Yep, but you'll need a thick wet suit to ride the nor'easters up here, windsurfing was popular a few years back with my buddies. I prefer the POWER of technology! Thrills and spills of a different nature, though I did scuba dive once upon a time many years ago. In summer we do get tropical fish up here lately, thanks to climate change, but if you've ever swam in the North Atlantic, even in summer, you'll know it's a bracing experience.


----------



## topcat (Jun 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Da!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to listen to him speak, sucking air between words. Just hahribble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s from the California of the east coast of Canada. Is the surf up there in Cape Breton, DIY?


Just yer friendly foreign troll Bubbles, I figure if the Russians can fuck with Uncle Sams asshole, a Canadian can play with his assholes.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm afraid they are about dead and gone, with the crooks and traitors running the corrupt mess running for the hills. They took Russian money for the GOP and it will be proved. NRA=RIP


sure just like the second amendment dumb ass


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> sure just like the second amendment dumb ass


The NRA is not the second amendment. It is a farce of what it used to be. Just a political orgianization to wash foreign money that gets filtered to the Republicans. 

At least prior to the $25 donation loopholes, now they can just set up click farms and funnel money in politicians coffers anonymously. 

Regardless, as soon as the NRA started trolling every school shooting, they were no longer about gun rights.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Welcome
> *Northeast_maniac*
> Member · 46
> Joined May 17, 2020
> The police protests are great, cuts right to the heart of black oppression and white privilege in America, this is how major social change happens. This should help solve a lot of problems after Trump is out of office and in prison, he lost real bad this week, the GOP senate is scared shitless and silent, he's all on his own..


El Socko


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The NRA is not the second amendment. It is a farce of what it used to be. Just a political orgianization to wash foreign money that gets filtered to the Republicans.
> 
> At least prior to the $25 donation loopholes, now they can just set up click farms and funnel money in politicians coffers anonymously.
> 
> Regardless, as soon as the NRA started trolling every school shooting, they were no longer about gun rights.


doesn’t matter what you think, 2nd amendment and the NRA will still be standing even after trump is gone , deal with it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> sure just like the second amendment dumb ass


The second amendment is about collective responsibility, not about individual rights, you and your gun are at the command and service of the community and you will do as the community orders. If congress can ban automatic weapons they can ban semi automatics too, even pistols, they regulate calibres now and you can't own a 20mmm cannon, they could regulate you right back to single shot muskets, much less repeating arms. The federalist and conservative justices on the SCOTUS are big on the founders intentions remember? They intended muskets, not even rifles were in use much then.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> El Socko


Same asshole and same weak ego behind it, they still feel the sting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

It’s been a “ noob sock “ party around here lately. 
Guess the far righters are jack boot marching to RIU.

SAD ( trumps favorite word )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> El Socko


Keep it short and simple, though, they have limited attention spans and little brains.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> doesn’t matter what you think, 2nd amendment and the NRA will still be standing even after trump is gone , deal with it


lol, who are you listening to that you are so concerned about someone taking away the 2nd amendment?

Never mind it is obvious who you are listening to.






Democrats are not going to take your guns. That is just a right wing troll to try to scare you into voting against 'them'.



Budzbuddha said:


> It’s been a “ noob sock “ party around here lately.
> Guess the far righters are jack boot marching to RIU.
> 
> SAD ( trumps favorite word )







Trump was always going to need his troll army to create smoke if he had any chance of re-election. All he has is fear, hate, and divisiveness.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The second amendment is about collective responsibility, not about individual rights, you and your gun are at the command and service of the community and you will do as the community orders. If congress can ban automatic weapons they can ban semi automatics too, even pistols, they regulate calibres now and you can't own a 200mmm cannon, they could regulate you right back to single shot muskets, much less repeating arms. The federalist and conservative justices on the SCOTUS are big on the founders intentions remember? They intended muskets, not even rifles were in use much then.
> [
> 
> Let them try and remove semi automatic weapons, this isn’t Europe or Canada . I have no responsibility to the collective it’s call free will.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> It’s been a “ noob sock “ party around here lately.
> Guess the far righters are jack boot marching to RIU.
> 
> SAD ( trumps favorite word )


It was predictable, this BLM issue cuts to the core of white privilege and is the main way blacks are oppressed, this is the most important issue for them because they are racist. They will crawl out of the wood work like the cockroaches they are over this, I expect to have a lot of fun here. I LOVE to shitting on Trumpers.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Something is happening to Donald now, he's losing and going insane, so are some of his fans apparently.


not a fan of trump or the losers called democrats


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> not a fan of trump or the losers called democrats


So do you prefer vlad’s vision or maduro’s ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

It was the intention of the founders, read the little blue book called the US constitution, Donald should have, he would have run across something called the 1st amendment, it comes before the 2nd.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2020)

He fucked up with his speech at the UN over Iraq, but this time he got it right


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> not a fan of trump or the losers called democrats


Ah yes, the 'both sides' troll. This is very popular tactic of the Russian military to use on our citizens.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was predictable, this BLM issue cuts to the core of white privilege and is the main way blacks are oppressed, this is the most important issue for them because they are racist. They will crawl out of the wood work like the cockroaches they are over this, I expect to have a lot of fun here. I LOVE to shitting on Trumpers.


All republicans are racist? Sure buddy , Drink more coolaid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> not a fan of trump or the losers called democrats


Let's face it you are being driven by deeply conditioned "feelings" that are causing strong emotions to distort and and filter you perception of reality, that's how we humans work. Someone is also jerking your chain with propaganda and reifying your "beliefs" and adding to them, no other explanation other than insanity for such pathological behavior.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> So do you prefer vlad’s vision or maduro’s ?


we need a real third party, period.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> All republicans are racist? Sure buddy , Drink more coolaid


Yes they are and there are facts and data to back this up, all the decent people have left, here is what patriotic conservatives are doing these days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> we need a real third party, period.


You will get one a real conservative one, it will split the right and keep them out of power for a long time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 7, 2020)

The Clorox Clown ruined valuable testing swabs .... 




Puritan Medical Products, a medical swab manufacturer, will reportedly have to throw away all the coronavirus swabs made 

during President Trump's visit to the factory on Friday.
A spokesperson for Puritan *did not disclose the reason*, nor how many swabs will be lost. *Probably because the fat orange orangutan contaminated areas by refusing ppe. *
Though workers wore lab coats and personal protective equipment, Trump did not wear a mask while touring the facility.
The company has received nearly $80 million from the federal government to double its production capacity, and told NPR in early April that it was running on a six-days-per-week schedule to meet the nation's demand. *Now wasted production *
Puritan Medical Products, a medical swab manufacturer, says it will have to discard all of the swabs made in the background of President Donald Trump's visit to the factory on Friday.

While workers on the factory floor wore lab coats and personal protective equipment, Trump did not wear a mask while touring the facility or visiting with employees. 

In a statement to USA TODAY, Puritan did not disclose either its reasoning for dumping the coronavirus swabs or the number of coronavirus tests that would be lost.

MAGA WINNING .... Wasting money everyday as usual .


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 7, 2020)

Turd party


----------



## spek9 (Jun 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol, who are you listening to that you are so concerned about someone taking away the 2nd amendment?
> 
> Never mind it is obvious who you are listening to.
> 
> ...


The entire premise for the Second Amendment was to ensure that citizens can't be de-armed, so that they can protect themselves from a tyrannical maniacal government if they decide to send in federal armed forces or its military against civilians.

What did Trump say just last week about that? Right... he stated he was going to order the military to invade the streets against civilians protesting against unjust actions.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The entire premise for the Second Amendment was to ensure that citizens can't be de-armed, so that they can protect themselves from a tyrannical maniacal government if they decide to send in federal armed forces or its military against civilians.
> 
> What did Trump say just last week about that? Right... he stated he was going to order the military to invade the streets against civilians protesting against unjust actions.


They are not armed , please read


----------



## spek9 (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> They are not armed , please read


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> not a fan of trump or the losers called democrats


Listen up son, there is no fence to sit on, there is only barbed wire in no man's land, this is a fight between good and evil, right and wrong. You had better start showing you know the difference in the midst of 110,000 fucking dead Americans, no difference eh? Don't you know competence and leadership when you see it, are you that blind and stupid? If you can't see a difference, why? Intellectual impairment, or strong emotions brought on by mostly subconscious conditioned reactions, making you stupid, take your pick, it's a short menu.

Have you been drinking fucking Clorox boy!


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Turd party


What are you like 12?


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Listen up son, there is no fence to sit on, there is only barbed wire in no man's land, this is a fight between good and evil, right and wrong. You had better start showing you know the difference in the midst of 110,000 fucking dead Americans, no difference eh? Don't you know competence and leadership when you see it, are you that blind and stupid? If you can't see a difference, why? Intellectual impairment, or strong emotions brought on by mostly subconscious conditioned reactions, making you stupid, take your pick, it's a short menu.
> 
> Have you been drinking fucking Clorox boy!


wow you must have a lot going on in your life to pour all of this emotion into something that does not care about you. I’m sorry your life is so bad and you have nothing else to focus on. Get a life man


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh come now. I'm sure you've seen me post my age. Who were you before?


Northeast_maniac said:


> What are you like 12?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 7, 2020)

Another venting trumper. Probably best they are here. Instead of abusing their mate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> They are not armed , please read


Body armor are arms, so are tear gas and batons. Many of the secret police were Texas prison guards and they are armed with covid, to use against their fellow goons the most I guess.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> wow you must have a lot going on in your life to pour all of this emotion into something that does not care about you. I’m sorry your life is so bad and you have nothing else to focus on. Get a life man


Welcome new member. Really love that original username.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> wow you must have a lot going on in your life to pour all of this emotion into something that does not care about you. I’m sorry your life is so bad and you have nothing else to focus on. Get a life man


I'm not emotional at all about this, unlike you, I train myself for such things and can maintain an objective perspective undistorted by passion, unless I wish it to be so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He fucked up with his speech at the UN over Iraq, but this time he got it right


The military senses Trump's weakness and are striking at the strategic moment, others will pile on now, including the intelligence agencies and the FBI too, if Barr can be driven into a weak position. Retired senior officers are proxies and mentors for severing leadership, they are onside now, racism is a national security threat of the first order, they are tired of getting stabbed in the back. If they follow Trump's orders they will be thrown under the bus, they also know this.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> All republicans are racist? Sure buddy , Drink more coolaid


You might or might not be racist, either way, it doesn't mean that Trump is not running on a racist agenda, and that people who vote for him should understand this, and then make their decisions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269725400046993411


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269725400046993411


Donald has no clue how to win social fights, he is up against the creativity of millions of people, who all are united in a common purpose, his removal. This was the spark and this is the moment, his day might not come until november, but the die has been cast now. It's gonna be a long hot summer for Donald and an even worse fall, winter will be horrible for him, if he loses in November he will expect and get the worst. Donald is riding the tiger, as all tyrants do and he dare not fall off, neither do they.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Welcome new member. Really love that original username.
> View attachment 4588566


Get a life yo, I’m sorry your divorced and your kids don’t love you , find a new outlet


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Get a life yo, I’m sorry your divorced and your kids don’t love you , find a new outlet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Piss off citizens enough and...









Minneapolis City Council members intend to defund and dismantle the city's police department | CNN


Nine members of the Minneapolis City Council on Sunday announced they intend to defund and dismantle the city's police department following the police killing of George Floyd.




www.cnn.com





*Minneapolis City Council members intend to defund and dismantle the city's police department*

Minneapolis (CNN)Nine members of the Minneapolis City Council on Sunday announced they intend to defund and dismantle the city's police department following the police killing of George Floyd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Get a life yo, I’m sorry your divorced and your kids don’t love you , find a new outlet


Anti social personality


----------



## spek9 (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> find a new outlet


Let me get this straight here... you, another brand new failed Trump thumper who literally just joined the site as yet another sock, telling a well-established and very respected member of this site that *they* need to find a new outlet? 

LOL. Uneducated, brainwashed AND funny!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 7, 2020)

I wish I was 12. I would abuse my body less. Lifting, climbing and walking on 45 acres of concrete for 40 years makes arthritis your old age friend. But I still raise a half acre of garden. Used to be an acre a couple years ago. I give most away anymore. We still can some 12 day pickles and freeze cut off sweet corn and green beans. Just got some cattle fence sections put up for the cucumbers to vine on. Nothing against a third party. But last time we got frump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

On meet the Press
80% of registered voters think the country is out of control, just 15% feel everything is ok, dunno about the other 5%

Here's the kicker though
Trump's job performance: 53% disapprove and 45% approve and there's more than stupid driving that number, fear and hate are.

General election matchup: Biden 49% and Trump 42%, a mere 7% lead, the election is still stealable enough for Donald, he would send his fans to their deaths in insurrection even if he lost by 20%, it would still be rigged. Donald will not go quietly, they will have to drag him from the place kicking and screaming like a toddler. He will not attend the inauguration and it would be wise if he wasn't around washington either. They have done no transition work and will do none, Joe is gonna have to start fresh, with Obama's old crew for the most part, in the beginning at least, he has little choice but to use government veterans. I would expect Donald will be out of the country on inauguration day, but the only safe place would be Russia and they are gonna face a fucking nightmare, if Joe wins, they will probably say he's nuts and send him back, what a welcome he would get then!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Get a life yo, I’m sorry your divorced and your kids don’t love you , find a new outlet


Like Hilary and her emails...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Get a life yo, I’m sorry your divorced and your kids don’t love you , find a new outlet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I wish I was 12. I would abuse my body less. Lifting, climbing and walking on 45 acres of concrete for 40 years makes arthritis your old age friend. But I still raise a half acre of garden. Used to be an acre a couple years ago. I give most away anymore. We still can some 12 day pickles and freeze cut off sweet corn and green beans. Just got some cattle fence sections put up for the cucumbers to vine on. Nothing against a third party. But last time we got frump.


Celebrex, works wonders for knees and joints, I only take it as required for my bum knee & my bionic one, but it does amazing things for shoulders and backs too. Also, I found that when I upped my Vitamin D to 2 -3000 IU's day, a lot of muscle soreness seemed to disappear. You got a hot tub and jacuzzi though and I'll bet that helps a lot! Friends swear by Voltairine too, a topical with something special that sinks in apparently, CBD is used as a topical too and some say it gives relief. Also for knee's, ya can jet a lube job with artificial synovial fluid injections (hurts like Hell) called synvisc, then there are steroid injection (lifetime limit) and they hurt like hell too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

"General" Flynn should speak out against this use of Military forces by Trump, like all of his former colleagues did. Unless he's a fucking traitor in bed with Trump and the Russians, that is. Unless he wants the charges reinstated against him as AG Barr "reconsiders" his prosecution, he will keep his mouth shut like a coward. I hope the judge throws the fucking book at him, he was most eager to do him on the spot earlier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

How it stacks up, who is concerned about the actions of the police, it says a lot.
78%- of blacks. WTF are the other 22%? Did they watch the video of the slow motion murder? 94% of blacks are opposed to Trump, maybe more now.
65% of Hispanics, includes many who consider themselves as white, and many are in appearance.
54% of Whites, still the ones who approve of the police action are 44%, after watching the video of the murder too! (real low empathy scores)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Concern about some protest that have turned violent
Black-15%
Hispanic -27%
White - 30%

Donald's plan ain't working, he is losing badly in the day and the criminals have lost at night, the nights are a lot quieter lately, the real protesters and public have little sympathy for them. Security cameras and others are catching up with many, or making them think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

Trump is the closest America has come to having a Fuhrer, it means leader in German and Donald couldn't lead a pack of dogs. Hitler lead Germany to ruin, he had a dream and a plan, America is leaderless and is aimlessly drifting towards disaster, Donald makes the situation worse every day, in every way, 110,000 dead and a thousand a day dying, that number will most likely increase to 2, or even 3 thousand a day in a month. If it keeps at 3 thousand a day, there are 227 days until Joe is sworn in, if he wins, if 3000 people a day die everyday for 200 days until then, the death toll of Trump would be a staggering 730,000+ Americans. 3000 dead a day will overwhelm the hospitals in many places and the infection fatality rate will go from .5% to 5%, further increasing the death toll.

This is a remote possibility though, but if the numbers of dead increase from the 1000 a day now, because of reopening and protests, it could get that high. When it gets really bad, a national lockdown will be required to knock it back, governors would be forced to restrict movement from neighboring states and shut down airports under municipal authority. Another two months will be required of staying at home, probably hungry too, with the internet cut off and mortgages and and rents unpaid for millions, Trump will cut aid further and do what he can to make it as hard as possible. He needs a rally and a GOP convention will give him one, the place will not be filled by delegates from the states, it will be packed with raving racist lunatics, Donald's fans without a mask in sight. Donald just needs to figure out how he is gonna appear there and stay safe, if the place is crawling with covid, (most likely) he might do a video speech to the assembled sheep in the slaughterhouse, but they will think he will appear live.

Uncle Sam wanders aimlessly decapitated, stumbling around the centerline on a busy highway at night, Donald has but one aim, to retain power and try to get away with the crime of the century by running out the clock. It does not matter how many have to die for Donald to achieve his goal, he is stupid and is most unwise, he will kill many more before the reins of power are pried from his tiny hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

*‘Trumpocalypse’ Author Predicts Trump Defeat, Says GOP 'Reckoning' Is Here | The Last Word | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 7, 2020)

*Fareed slams GOP leaders as Trump's cheerful collaborators*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Steve is articulate and has something important to say, a keen observer of people and the human condition, this podcast is worth listening to, this guy is behind the Lincoln Project, former republicans who are patriotic conservatives. Steve is an academic and political a scientist too. Citizen Steve from may 17th
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Al Franken - Steve Schmidt Tears Trump and the Republican Party A New One (May 17, 2020)*






The former GOP strategist trashes Trump and his enablers. And gives a surprisingly personal explanation of why it took him so long to leave his old party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 3 Children were putting up protest flyers on a public bike path and a tRUmptard tore down the flyers and assaulted the children.


I'm sure the judge will view the video before sentencing and talk to the victim too, it won't go well for him, in criminal or civil court, his personal life is fucked too. He's an asshole and he will be punished far more than most of them!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Steve is articulate and has something important to say, a keen observer of people and the human condition, this podcast is worth listening to, this guy is behind the Lincoln Project, former republicans who are patriotic conservatives. Steve is an academic and political a scientist too. Citizen Steve from may 17th
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Al Franken - Steve Schmidt Tears Trump and the Republican Party A New One (May 17, 2020)*
> 
> ...




All tho I'm glad he's working against tRUmp, this guy is no fucking hero. If tRUmp weren't quite so crazy he would be working for the orange turd and crafting these kinda ads against democrats. He's part of the reason politics is in the state it's in.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "General" Flynn should speak out against this use of Military forces by Trump, like all of his former colleagues did. Unless he's a fucking traitor in bed with Trump and the Russians, that is. Unless he wants the charges reinstated against him as AG Barr "reconsiders" his prosecution, he will keep his mouth shut like a coward. I hope the judge throws the fucking book at him, he was most eager to do him on the spot earlier.


If I were Flynn in this situation I would


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> All tho I'm glad he's working against tRUmp, this guy is no fucking hero. If tRUmp weren't quite so crazy he would be working for the orange turd and crafting these kinda ads against democrats. He's part of the reason politics is in the state it's in.


True. He, Joe Scarborough, George Will and others would just be fucking Republicans, if not for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> All tho I'm glad he's working against tRUmp, this guy is no fucking hero. If tRUmp weren't quite so crazy he would be working for the orange turd and crafting these kinda ads against democrats. He's part of the reason politics is in the state it's in.


Steve does his mea culpa in the interview, Al never shied away from rubbing Palin in his nose like shit. Steve is straight up, I don't agree with him ideologically, but he is honest and a keen observer of the shit show called the modern GOP and how it evolved into a racist organisation run by deplorables and owned by trump. Steve's main problem now, is he's carrying the baggage of a discredited and disproven right wing ideology. The main thing is, he's an American patriot, who I disagree with on many things, but who I agree with on the most important things, getting rid of Trump and the GOP, until then its dystopia. I also like his highly effective Lincoln Project ads that kick Trump square in the nuts, these guys know how to fight like dirty pricks because the are, or were at least! The enemy of my enemy is my friend, I'll shit on steve after november, right now there's Trump and those who suck his arse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> True. He, Joe Scarborough, George Will and others would just be fucking Republicans, if not for Trump.


Joe is atoning for his past sins most week day mornings by calling Donald a fucking idiot to his face and explaining what he should do to be successful, Donald does not listen and nobody expects him to. Donald knows Joe personally and he compulsively watches the show, like a moth drawn to a flame, and does he get burnt! Donald must go into convulsions of purple faced rage very morning and is well primed by the time his staff have to deal with him, he might like fox and friends, but he is drawn to Joe, & pain! Joe gives Donald his daily dose of reality, with mocking, ridicule, fun facts and polls that must drive Donald near insane. Joe motivates some of what Donald does and tweets, he constantly tries to play him like a fish, his ridicule of Donald the Bunker boy chicken shit, helped to spark his defeat in La Fayette park, symbolic ground for the 1 st amendment and it was violated by Trump for a photo op. The I'm a brave little boy moment of a wannabe strongman captured on national TV, Donald is a boy's idea of a man and a man's idea of a boy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2020)

tRUmp is considering speaking to the nation on racism. All I have to say is please please please do it. It will be so completely about him and full of racist ramblings and a spectacular failure. It will be so bad that they will start using parts of it for attack ads against tRUmp.


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is considering speaking to the nation on racism. All I have to say is please please please do it. It will be so completely about him and full of racist ramblings and a spectacular failure. It will be so bad that they will start using parts of it for attack ads against tRUmp.


Right. If he doesn't stick strictly to the script (he can't), he'll improvise and go on his disjointed ramblings and the racism will show. "George is looking down and saying this is a great, great day." He simply cannot take direction, it isn't in him. To him, that shows weakness. For someone who loves "the performance", he can't act as well as Ronny Rayguns. Do it, bunker baby! That grave needs to go deeper.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

More steve from 3 weeks ago, just before the Floyd George murder, Donald was on his way down over fundamental issues of survival, before the latest crises. BLM has activated the youth vote now, they normally don't vote, but are pumped now, more nails in his coffin.
*Steve Schmidt warns America on catastrophic fallout from Trumps COVID-19 voices in his head*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is considering speaking to the nation on racism. All I have to say is please please please do it. It will be so completely about him and full of racist ramblings and a spectacular failure. It will be so bad that they will start using parts of it for attack ads against tRUmp.


If he get's off the teleprompter to whine and rant for a spell it could be real bad for him, if not he will poorly read something some flak wrote, nobody will believe him.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is considering speaking to the nation on racism. All I have to say is please please please do it. It will be so completely about him and full of racist ramblings and a spectacular failure. It will be so bad that they will start using parts of it for attack ads against tRUmp.


It could be spectacular alright, if ya think we had unrest last week....


----------



## Bear420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> we need a real third party, period.


We only Need One Party, the day the two parties were formed is the day the American People were divided. 

ONE PARTY FOR ALL AMERICAN"S We will Call it the American Party. We only need one form of Politics in America and that is American's Freedom of all in the United States of America. 

The others that want to Beat Blacks and not live by a Peaceful and Meaningful Life can Move to Russia, China or N.K. We all want better and what we have now is a Useless Piece of Trash, And Yes as We Say Joe Biden and Hillary that's with 2 Ls is much better than DUMB DONALD !! If you believe Hillary would have been worse than Trump, Ya either want Chaos or just don't care to learn more about the Candidates the run for the Betterment of our Country. 

Get off the FOX BULLSHIT it's toasting your Brain.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2020)

I like this version better.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270021135409782784


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

I see Donald recently shaved off 2 points in the latest national polling. 55/41 for Joe a, 9 point spread now, up from the last poll. Joe +4%, Trump-5% Since May.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Trump In New General Matchup Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I hope trump wins so I can see a whole bunch of angry violent fucks jump off bridges holding hands in solidarity


Yer just an asshole with no agenda, no morals, no ethics, no patriotism and no fucking brain.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Hilary lost stop! As for moving to Russia, all the socialist can go, we are not a socialist country. What wrong with Fox News ? The same thing as msnbc you dolt. Hilary lost to Donald trump let that sink in, I have nothing to say other that that’s what you get when you put up the worst possible candidate against a loser like trump!!! I hope trump wins so I can see a whole bunch of angry violent fucks jump off bridges holding hands in solidarity


Fox news cherry picks a lot of their information so that Dear Leader doesn't tweet about them. There is really no reason to watch them anymore outside of Sunday. 

And just because you have been brainwashed by propaganda against Hillary by Russian and Trump trolling for a decade, doesn't make it true. No matter how angrily you say it. She was a great candidate, but unfortunately the Russians attack on our democracy (with Trump's help) swayed just enough people in key states to overcome her almost 3 million more votes than Trump. 

I know it will be hard to overcome your programming, breaking out of a cult mentality is very difficult, but it is worth it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I like this version better.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270021135409782784


Ya could barely fog a mirror on a warm day with yer dying breath and the water on the glass would be deeper than the mind of that painted miscreant. I guess she holds a Phd from Trump U, surely she was on the faculty, that family educational fraud alone should bar her from speaking at every college in the land.


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I like this version better.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270021135409782784


Lipstick Lizard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Fox news cherry picks a lot of their information so that Dear Leader doesn't tweet about them. There is really no reason to watch them anymore outside of Sunday.
> 
> And just because you have been brainwashed by propaganda against Hillary by Russian and Trump trolling for a decade, doesn't make it true. No matter how angrily you say it. She was a great candidate, but unfortunately the Russians attack on our democracy (with Trump's help) swayed just enough people in key states to overcome her almost 3 million more votes than Trump.
> 
> ...


He is an antisocial personality and most likely is incapable of growth and change. Introspection and empathy are the openings for change as we rationalise our uncomfortable feelings with the reality of the situation, he appears to lack this capacity. 

Millions of people were shocked into introspection and empathy when they saw Floyd George slowly die in the relaxed comfort of their own homes, with calm objective minds, at first. Some hit the streets in the midst of a pandemic and many more were opened up inside and started thinking. Increasingly as the popularity of the social movement grows, social pressure will become an increasing factor in changing attitudes. It starts in the mind as thoughts and turns into words and actions, first they STFU, then they stop doing stupid shit like supporting morons and con men for stupid reasons, eventually they can evolve, the more empathy, the more evolution. Conditioning goes deep for many though and no matter how much they might try to be mindful and good... It's good enough that they care enough to try though, nobody is perfect and everybody has a chip on their shoulder about something, just don't be a pain in the ass to others and support treason and stupid.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Fox news cherry picks a lot of their information so that Dear Leader doesn't tweet about them. There is really no reason to watch them anymore outside of Sunday.
> 
> And just because you have been brainwashed by propaganda against Hillary by Russian and Trump trolling for a decade, doesn't make it true. No matter how angrily you say it. She was a great candidate, but unfortunately the Russians attack on our democracy (with Trump's help) swayed just enough people in key states to overcome her almost 3 million more votes than Trump.
> 
> ...


Pathetic waste


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Pathetic waste


Have you lost your shit so soon? Usually you sock puppets get a little more traction before you start meth posting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Have you lost your shit so soon? Usually you sock puppets get a little more traction before you start meth posting.
> 
> View attachment 4589406


I'm psyching him out Hanimmal! You pound him with facts, he doesn't like that either!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Pathetic waste


Yes you are

Racist too


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 8, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Yes you are
> 
> Racist too


nope I just don’t care for pathetic weak lemmings like yourself- go watch Rachael mad cow


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> nope I just don’t care for pathetic weak lemmings like yourself- go watch Rachael mad cow


your racism betrays your weakness, racist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

CNN's poll has Donald doing very poorly, he lost badly last week, starting with the battle of La Fayette Park, a Pyrrhic victory if there ever was one, that galvinzed constitutionalist and the Military leadership, taking them off the table in this political fight. His arrogant trampling of the 1st amendment rights of citizens for a photo op in front of a church offended many, this was symbolic ground for 1st amendment rights, the use of military and secret unidentified police in DC, worried many more, the police attack and violence appalled all.

The die is cast, Donald is screwed, it's gonna get worse from here on out as he flails for survival and will drown anybody who gets near him out of panic and stupidity. The GOP senate will drown carrying Donald's water and they know it, Nancy hasn't even applied any pressure yet and the cracks are showing in the republican senate. Supporting the withholding of witness and documents over covid or secret police would be very unpopular and an encore impeachment trial might have a different result, if not, it will kill the GOP majority in the senate surer than shit.









CNN Poll: Trump losing ground to Biden amid chaotic week


As protesters gather daily near the White House and the coronavirus pandemic rages on, the American public is souring on President Donald Trump. A new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS finds Trump's approval rating down 7 points in the last month as the President falls further behind presumptive...




www.cnn.com





*CNN Poll: Trump losing ground to Biden amid chaotic week*

(CNN)As protesters gather daily near the White House and the coronavirus pandemic rages on, the American public is souring on President Donald Trump. A new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS finds Trump's approval rating down 7 points in the last month as the President falls further behind presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden, whose support now stands at its highest level in CNN polling.

The survey also finds a growing majority of Americans feel racism is a big problem in the country today and that the criminal justice system in America favors whites over blacks. More than 8 in 10 also say that the peaceful protests that have spread throughout the nation following the death of George Floyd at the hands of Minneapolis police officers are justified. Americans now consider race relations as important a campaign issue as the economy and health care, according to the survey.

*View Trump and Biden head-to-head polling*

Overall 38% approve of the way Trump is handling the presidency, while 57% disapprove. That's his worst approval rating since January 2019, and roughly on par with approval ratings for Jimmy Carter and George H.W. Bush at this point in their reelection years. Both went on to lose the presidency after one term.

In the race for the White House, among registered voters, Trump stands 14 points behind Biden, who officially secured enough delegates to win the Democratic nomination in CNN's delegate estimate on Saturday. The 41% who say they back the President is the lowest in CNN's tracking on this question back to April 2019, and Biden's 55% support is his highest mark yet.

The result comes amid a week in which Trump's response to protests outside the White House led to condemnation from some fellow Republicans and a rebuke from former Defense Secretary James Mattis, who served under the President.

The poll finds the public broadly disapproves of Trump's handling of race relations (63% disapprove), and 65% say the President's response to recent protests has been more harmful than helpful.

A broad majority of Americans say the peaceful protests happening all across the country after police violence against African Americans are justified (84% say so), and roughly a quarter (27%) say violent protests in response to police harming or killing African Americans are justified. Both figures are higher than they were when similar protests rose in the fall of 2016. Then, 67% saw peaceful protests as justified while 14% felt violent protests were.

There isn't much of a racial or partisan difference over whether peaceful protests are justified now, but the gaps are larger over violent protests. Among Democrats, 42% consider violent protests justified in response to police violence against African Americans, while just 9% of Republicans agree. Among blacks, 39% say violent protest is justified vs. 23% among whites.

Two-thirds of Americans call racism a big problem in America today, up from 49% who said so in a 2015 CNN/Kaiser Family Foundation survey. The increase in this share has come most sharply among blacks (88% call it a big problem now vs. 66% in 2015), but there have been large increases among Latinos (from 64% to 79%) and whites (from 43% to 60%) as well.

There's also been an increase in the share who say the US criminal justice system favors whites over blacks: 67% feel that way now, up from 52% in the fall of 2016.

About a quarter of Americans (25%), including a majority of blacks (54%), say that they have at some point feared for their lives because of their race or ethnicity. Among black men, 62% say that they have feared for their lives because of their race at some point, and 63% of black Americans of any gender under age 45 say the same.

With 42% calling race relations extremely important to their vote for president this fall, the issue now stands on par with the economy and health care near the top of campaign issues. The issue holds particular importance for Democrats and Democratic-leaning independents, 60% of whom call it an extremely important issue, compared with just 18% of Republicans and Republican-leaners. Most black voters also call it extremely important, 61%, well above the 34% who said the same in June 2015.

Voters give Biden a roughly two-to-one advantage over Trump on handling race relations: 63% say they feel Biden would do a better job on the issue, just 31% choose Trump. Among black voters, Biden is strongly preferred: 91% say he would do a better job on the issue and just 4% feel Trump would. Biden also outpaces Trump overall on handling coronavirus (55% to 41%), and on leading the nation in times of crisis (55% to 41%). Trump narrowly tops Biden as more trusted to handle the economy: 51% trust the President, 46% Biden.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Funny you idiots love calling everyone a racist , pathetic weak loser democrats


What would you call yourself? A stable genius?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Funny you idiots love calling everyone a racist , pathetic weak loser democrats


This from a sheep who is ready to gargle with Clorox at Trump's command, an actual slave knows better.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Funny you idiots love calling everyone a racist , pathetic weak loser democrats


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nancy is on point in this interview. Trump has no dignity in his role in our country.


Wtf is she drunk again Jesus lady lay off the Botox and Booz before getting on tv


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Wtf is she drunk again Jesus lady lay off the Botox and Booz before getting on tv














She is coherent, and not hopped up on european nasal medication like Dear Leader. It must be odd to listen to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Funny you idiots love calling everyone a racist , pathetic weak loser democrats


No, just racists like you


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> She is coherent, and not hopped up on european nasal medication like Dear Leader. It must be odd to listen to.


they should make that sniff vid, 10 hours.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 8, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> nope I just don’t care for pathetic weak lemmings like yourself- go watch Rachael mad cow


I missed you Tyler.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is considering speaking to the nation on racism. All I have to say is please please please do it. It will be so completely about him and full of racist ramblings and a spectacular failure. It will be so bad that they will start using parts of it for attack ads against tRUmp.


No WAY will his advisors let him wing it. Whatever empty words he delivers will be written by some unknown aide. It'll sound like a 3rd grader reading a book report. I do hope he goes off script, but I doubt it. They are desperately trying to save face.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I like this version better.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270021135409782784


good. i hope she's ready for her adventure to jail.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya could barely fog a mirror on a warm day with yer dying breath and the water on the glass would be deeper than the mind of that painted miscreant. I guess she holds a Phd from Trump U, surely she was on the faculty, that family educational fraud alone should bar her from speaking at every college in the land.


don't you know educated people use whispery voices? that's how you can tell they have an education.


----------



## playallnite (Jun 8, 2020)

FUCK YOU COCKSUCKER MOTHER FUCKER trump,I PRAY YOU HAVE HORRIBLE, VIOLENT PAINFUL DEATH EVERY MOTHERFUCKIN DAY,DIE PIG DIE


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

@Jimdamick they'll have to do this because the 2nd wave will happen in the fall:

The weekly supplemental $600 benefit is set to expire at the end of July if the U.S. Senate and President Donald Trump don’t pass the $3 trillion HEROES Act stimulus package, which would extend the $600 weekly add-on unemployment benefit into January 2021.

Many Republican lawmakers hold that the $600 weekly boost in unemployment insurance during the pandemic is a disincentive to return back to work, given that people could earn more from not working.


Ohio Republican Senator Rob Portman has instead proposed using federal funds to distribute a $450 return to work bonus. White House economic advisor Larry Kudlow said Tuesday that “it’s something we’re looking at very carefully.”


If the extra $600 unemployment benefit expires, millions of Americans will have less money to spend in stores, and that could ultimately lead to more unemployment, Shierholz said. “It’s not true that there’s a pool of jobs out there that people would fill if they weren’t receiving unemployment benefits,” she said.









The extra $600 Americans receive in weekly unemployment benefits ends in July — how that could cost the U.S. more jobs


For every dollar spent on unemployment insurance, there’s a multiplier effect leading to a 1.64 increase in GDP, research shows.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

playallnite said:


> FUCK YOU COCKSUCKER MOTHER FUCKER trump,I PRAY YOU HAVE HORRIBLE, VIOLENT PAINFUL DEATH EVERY MOTHERFUCKIN DAY,DIE PIG DIE


Do I detect a note of hostility towards the dear leader?  Sounds like ya wanna burn Donald at the stake on the WH lawn and dance around the fire in a circle singing the national anthem while be barbeques!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269224720081334272


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> @Jimdamick they'll have to do this because the 2nd wave will happen in the fall:
> 
> The weekly supplemental $600 benefit is set to expire at the end of July if the U.S. Senate and President Donald Trump don’t pass the $3 trillion HEROES Act stimulus package, which would extend the $600 weekly add-on unemployment benefit into January 2021.
> 
> ...


Starve them out is the plan, trouble is there will be no jobs and a rapidly escalating infection rate by then. Donald said he wants to run in the election campaign as an asshole, a cruel strongman, law and order president, or so they report. Trouble is he's running up against the soft power of peaceful protests, generating feelings and empathy among millions of people and changing attitudes wholesale. Donald does not understand, he is forever outside the bond of love and empathy that binds humans together when they are at their best. We have greatest generation quality citizens on the streets right now fighting for a higher purpose and for others who are suffering, Donald doesn't get it. They too are young for the most part and facing the danger of illness and death, they too are fighting against hate and fascism, they too hope for a better future by their action and courage today. They will also vote in november, the young don't vote much, unless they first hit the streets and get pumped, this BLM movement has pumped them up really good and continues to do so. It's become cool to be frank, (important to some youth, like fashion) and this should translate into an unusually large youth turn out at the polls. 

Al Sharpton and others have a rally planned in DC for late August and that will give the movement a big shot in the arm, put the youth on the streets before the election and they will go to the polls while they are there anyway. Demonstrations are great places to have flyer hand outs (with social distancing and safety info too) and voter registration stations, make sure the young are registered and motivated. Give out masks at registration stations, have bottled water there and hand sanitizing stations. The power of organisation and donated cash to the organisation, demonstration wardens too, with Tee shirts and vests to keep order, peace and provide direction, services and safety info. Maximise public support, make friends as ya go, be open, fair, honest and friendly, its how its done, many have done it before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2020)

Word is Donald wants to start up rallies in a couple of weeks, he needs emotional support! Who will be the first victim city and state? Donald figures if his enemies are in the streets, he can hold his rallies again, good luck holding measles parties in a couple of weeks when the infection rate starts spiking. Donald will leave riots, healthcare crisis, death, misery and unpaid bills in his his wake, but only in those red states stupid enough to host them. If Donald attends rallies, he will probably get infected with corona unless extraordinary measures are taken, I imagine they would be held in outdoor venues during daylight. If Donald can hold rallies across the red states he will kill off some of his base and a lot more of the innocent.


----------



## topcat (Jun 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do I detect a note of hostility towards the dear leader?  Sounds like ya wanna burn Donald at the stake on the WH lawn and dance around the fire in a circle singing the national anthem while be barbeques!


Burn him in the Wicker Man.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270082931470589953


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> No WAY will his advisors let him wing it. Whatever empty words he delivers will be written by some unknown aide. It'll sound like a 3rd grader reading a book report. I do hope he goes off script, but I doubt it. They are desperately trying to save face.


I’m looking forward to hearing Stephen Miller’s speech. I’m sure it will bring us all together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

More anti Trump ads and clips to send to the Trumpers in your life. This outfit is another bunch of former republicans, but these guys can't hold a candle to those pricks at the Lincoln Project. Ii seems there are more former republican groups and PACs running anti Trump ads than the democrats! Why should Joe bother spending a fucking dime right now? 

A sample and a link to more, let video clips like some of these do your talking to friends family and social media, save your breath. These guys need someone better producing their ads, better music for more emotional punch and narration too.






*American Bridge PAC *








American Bridge 21st Century







www.youtube.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

Who are they trying to convince with this silent movie? You need to hit Trumpers square in the face with a baseball bat of feeling and emotion to get any point across, the Lincoln project knows this, these folks have been spending too much time with the "donor class". Most of the morons these people want to sway think the NYT is fake fucking news!
*What Pandemic? Trump Golfs.*


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Word is Donald wants to start up rallies in a couple of weeks, he needs emotional support! Who will be the first victim city and state? Donald figures if his enemies are in the streets, he can hold his rallies again, good luck holding measles parties in a couple of weeks when the infection rate starts spiking. Donald will leave riots, healthcare crisis, death, misery and unpaid bills in his his wake, but only in those red states stupid enough to host them. If Donald attends rallies, he will probably get infected with corona unless extraordinary measures are taken, I imagine they would be held in outdoor venues during daylight. If Donald can hold rallies across the red states he will kill off some of his base and a lot more of the innocent.


dude you need a f life , seek help with all of these hate issues you got going on, I’m sure you have way too much free time on your hands


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> dude you need a f life , seek help with all of these hate issues you got going on, I’m sure you have way too much free time on your hands


Nobody cares what you think, inbred.

Diy pulls more grams per watt, than you have braincells.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Nobody cares what you think, inbred.
> 
> Diy pulls more grams per watt, than you have braincells.


Nobody gives a shit about what you think go back to smoking dope and being stupid


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> dude you need a f life , seek help with all of these hate issues you got going on, I’m sure you have way too much free time on your hands


Gonna attend Trumps's rallies Cletus? People are saying if ya gargle Clorox it will protect ya from corona, I understand they are gonna have jugs for a free swig at the entrance and orange koolaid to wash it down with. I hear it whitens teeth too, assuming you have any that is.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Nobody gives a shit about what you think go back to smoking dope and being stupid


Who's uneducated?
https://www.stripes.com/news/europe/trump-directs-pentagon-to-pull-9-500-troops-from-germany-report-says-1.632622
https://www.heritage.org/defense/report/reducing-us-troops-europe-would-harm-americas-national-interests

Go home comrade.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Nobody gives a shit about what you think go back to smoking dope and being stupid


Everyone here smokes pot, shithead. Everyone except Russian trolls that is.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Nobody gives a shit about what you think go back to smoking dope and being stupid


Enjoy the sanctions, stinky


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> dude you need a f life , seek help with all of these hate issues you got going on, I’m sure you have way too much free time on your hands



wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


Whereas your life will have meant nothing, just another borshct fart in the wind, sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


Makes a great contrast to Trump and the GOP, captures the national mood too, even republican senators are walking in protests these Days, Donald fucked up bigley. You racist assholes sure have poor leadership, only a moron would support Trump!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


"We the People" are no Joke Comrade.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks


I think you’re giving yourself too much credit. Half a brain seems much for you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*Trump In An ‘Incredibly Weak Position’ Five Months Before Election Day | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Keep this diagram of human motivation in mind, more folks are being driven by factors lower down in the pyramid now and many spend their entire lives in the bottom half. This is what drives people, into the streets and to the polls.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


Except they didn't have to clear out a bunch of lawful peaceful protesters like Fascists so Dear Leader could get his photo op. 

Get over yourself fool.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians. 

Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*Biden Is Acting ‘Like A President Is Supposed To In A Time Of Great Crisis’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





The latest general election polls all show a lead for Joe Biden as the nation faces health, cultural and economic crises. Former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt tells Lawrence O’Donnell it’s a result of American voters observing Donald Trump’s “clinic of ineptitude play out now for months.” Aired on 6/8/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


Welcome New Member
Your opinion has been noted.
*MaD BuDz*
Member · 31
Joined Apr 6, 2020


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


Why not? We were at 4th when he took Office, was going to make us "Great Again" now we are at 14th.

Let the loser go.
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


Have a look a Steve's latest Lincoln Project ad. Figure its effective? These folks are conservatives, the real thing too.
*Crowds*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


If you were debating in public, most 10 year old children could easily defeat you on the spot, by simply presenting a Clorox jug to the assembled audience, you would be laughed out of the fucking hall in shame, provided you have any.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you were debating in public, most 10 year old children could easily defeat you on the spot, by simply presenting a Clorox jug to the assembled audience, you would be laughed out of the fucking hall in shame, provided you have any.


Debating what though? Because I said we cant blame one guy? Curious to your point to be a dick


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

Clearly your animosity for Trump clouds your basic understanding of common sense.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Debating what though? Because I said we cant blame one guy? Curious to your point to be a dick


Donald will not debate Joe, he can't. Wait until Joe and others start baiting him over it, calling him a coward and challenging him in public. Stand or run Donald, ya chicken shit. If Donald was stupid enough to show up, Joe should walk on the stage with a Clorox jug an set it on the lectern as debate eye opener!  Donald would shit and run off the stage in rage.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you were debating in public, most 10 year old children could easily defeat you on the spot, by simply presenting a Clorox jug to the assembled audience, you would be laughed out of the fucking hall in shame, provided you have any.


And when you say debate a ten year old do you mean a screaming Democrat throwing tantrums like a ten year old?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Debating what though? Because I said we cant blame one guy? Curious to your point to be a dick


Oh there's lot's of blame to go around, there's the entire republican party, a fascist and racist organisation enthralled to Trump. Then there are the millions of white male racist assholes who should know better.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will not debate Joe, he can't. Wait until Joe and others start baiting him over it, calling him a coward and challenging him in public. Stand or run Donald, ya chicken shit. If Donald was stupid enough to show up, Joe should walk on the stage with a Clorox jug an set it on the lectern as debate eye opener!  Donald would shit and run off the stage in rage.


Sleepy Joe debate Trump? Lmao yea Trump can bring the numbers of woman who felt overly groped by Biden. How about Trump brings in hunter also. Or Trump plays a video of Biden forgetting everything or the videos where he lies about his college, place in class etcc


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 9, 2020)

False narrative that the Republican party is racist fascist lmao cmon Democrats would be the most likely choice if I was from out of country and knew either of the two.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


The problem is Trump is using foreign militaries and domestic online trolling to attack our society. Trump has been pushing this racist hate to epic levels and that it gets out of hands is defiantly Trump's fault. You are incorrect with your saying that Pelosi has not done anything for the minority communities, but the problem is in the last 50 years the Democrats have only had the ability to get anything passed in DC for all of about 6 years before the Republicans were able to start shutting down all the progress that the Democrats were making into helping all aspects of our society.

Trump defiantly did not cause racism, but he has used it and politicized everything around racist acts in his bid to get elected, and now is using this social chaos to try to get re-elected.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> False narrative that the Republican party is racist fascist lmao cmon Democrats would be the most likely choice if I was from out of country and knew either of the two.


The Republicans are only interested in the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male agenda. And anything else for the last 50 years they have trolled as some kind of 'ism'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Clearly your animosity for Trump clouds your basic understanding of common sense.


I'm up for debate on any aspect of this, are you? First we deal with motives and intentions, then issues of personal integrity, finally we get to issues. Your posts in politics come at an interesting time in American politics, you arrived at our doorstep after a mere 20 posts in the grow section, where it's easy to get likes and then privilages.

We have an issue here with socks ( false accounts), usually by Trumpers. too ashamed to even use their own regular accounts. Also some believe Russians are an issue too and ya never know, Я думаю, что вы носок аккаунт


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Dems appease the masses but


So what part of Democracy don't you like?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So what part of Democracy don't you like?


I thought Trump was suppose to be the "populist", he's always pandering to his base...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Clearly your animosity for Trump clouds your basic understanding of common sense.


And your animosity for common sense clouds your judgement of Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> And your animosity for common sense clouds your judgement of Trump.


I think we are dealing with conditioning issues here, provided he's not a sock, and even then most are conditioned to the point where they fuck themselves. That's usually called pathological in the business...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Clearly your animosity for Trump clouds your basic understanding of common sense.


Here, chill out for a minute and a half and watch something off topic, something nice and relaxing, beautiful too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> Burn him in the Wicker Man.


Nicholas Cage seems smarter than Trumpy*..if that's even possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Nicholas Cage seems smarter than Trumpy*..if that's even possible.


Who?
Edit: Oh that guy. Why, he was just a boy when that movie was made.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

Well Ms Lindsey is feeling the heat, I wonder if it will motivate any of is young gay friends to an act of patriotism, provided his hypocrisy and attacking gay rights does not drive them to it first. This ad might motivate a few folks in SC though.
*Lindsey Must Go*


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gonna attend Trumps's rallies Cletus? People are saying if ya gargle Clorox it will protect ya from corona, I understand they are gonna have jugs for a free swig at the entrance and orange koolaid to wash it down with. I hear it whitens teeth too, assuming you have any that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

I like these guys, they know how to make good attack ads too, please forward to those you know in SC, looks like they are just getting warmed up too, Lindsey has serious enemies here, they might even be the kind to hunt for photos of the old queen in action.


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


An' yew got yerseff dat haff brain. Be Best.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


You don't feel a thing about a cop who literally torture-murdered a black man right in front of the whole world. You don't understand the significance of paying tribute to the murdered man. That display right there made you feel left out, didn't it? The display triggered your anger.
How sick is that?

lulz, it pissed you off when you saw that. It made YOU feel like the Other. Too funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*New Rule: America Out of Order | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Clearly your animosity for Trump clouds your basic understanding of common sense.



Clearly your cowboy hat is too big, and covering your eyes.

Also, you have cow shit on your boots!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


Go smash your face into a wall


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> False narrative that the Republican party is racist fascist lmao cmon Democrats would be the most likely choice if I was from out of country and knew either of the two.


The kkk endorsed trump


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I like these guys, they know how to make good attack ads too, please forward to those you know in SC, looks like they are just getting warmed up too, Lindsey has serious enemies here, they might even be the kind to hunt for photos of the old queen in action.


he was quiet for awhile there..love the red hat..it's all i can see (candle is a nice touch), their lizard brains are quite rudimentary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: America Out of Order | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


I remember when he said we should 'get over' Sanders..Bill needs a haircut and apparently work..quite your complaining- you're part of the problem.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. *But* if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


but..but..but..


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I like these guys, they know how to make good attack ads too, please forward to those you know in SC, looks like they are just getting warmed up too, Lindsey has serious enemies here, they might even be the kind to hunt for photos of the old queen in action.


In school, the kids used to tease him by calling him Lindsey.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who are they trying to convince with this silent movie? You need to hit Trumpers square in the face with a baseball bat of feeling and emotion to get any point across, the Lincoln project knows this, these folks have been spending too much time with the "donor class". Most of the morons these people want to sway think the NYT is fake fucking news!
> *What Pandemic? Trump Golfs.*


if my swing were that bad..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> View attachment 4590105
> wow ! That’s some funny shit!!!! You know anyone with half a brain is laughing their ass off at how pathetic this looks, people make fun of trump with the Bible (that was a joke) but this is even better!!!!


ummmm no, the Bible photo op is pretty hard to top, because he held up the Bible backwards and upside down. Blasphemous, really.,


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Sleepy Joe debate Trump? Lmao yea Trump can bring the numbers of woman who felt overly groped by Biden. How about Trump brings in hunter also. Or Trump plays a video of Biden forgetting everything or the videos where he lies about his college, place in class etcc


video exists of Trumpy* doing and saying EVERYTHING since 1980..not sure if I'd thrown stones in glass houses. savvy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn’t trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*Will Republicans finally break with Trump?*





After former Defense Secretary James Mattis’ excoriation of President Donald Trump’s behavior in the wake of the police killing of George Floyd, Republican Alaska Sen. Lisa Murkowski alluded to doubts she and her Republican colleagues have long had about the President’s leadership. Chris Cillizza explains why this moment is so important.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will Republicans finally break with Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's THE moderate mouthpiece who's floating that they aren't supporting him anymore..there's this thing about 'once the words are out..'

so the answer is 'yes'.

Mattis was the Judas Goat.'if he can comment, so can i' was leveraged as to why right now in this moment in time..she saw opportunity and took it..she also knows how to speak in convoluted GOP-speak that will make sense to them.

this is actually pretty big.


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will Republicans finally break with Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. They have committed. Most are lawyers and can easily get a six figure job. The rest could go to work for Fux Nooz, become lobbyists, political "consultants", but they absolutely _crave _the position, power and attention. Don't get your hopes up, hope for the Republican party to stand up has passed. You can't stand without a spine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> No. They have committed. Most are lawyers and can easily get a six figure job. The rest could go to work for Fux Nooz, become lobbyists, political "consultants", but they absolutely _crave _the position, power and attention. Don't get your hopes up, hope for the Republican party to stand up has passed. You can't stand without a spine.


Here is what Steve thinks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2020)

Stephen Miller is writing tRUmps speech on race relations LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Stephen Miller is writing tRUmps speech on race relations LOL


I’m writing a speech on how awesome right wingers are


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

The republican senate is shitting in its adult diapers now, Donald is dragging them down, with Joe on the ballot, many expect the down ballot damage to be bad. Donald is blind in this social arena and flailing, he's lost more support more quickly over BLM and policing than any other thing including corona. He lost bady in LaFayette Park, a million votes easy and it took the military threat off the table, the retired stars have spoken.

Nancy should do Donald and make the fuckers carry his water over documents and witnesses, pile on when they are weak, but they are gonna get weaker still. Nancy will wait until it's demanded like before and the time is ripe for maximum damage to the GOP whatever they do to Donald, give him another pass or do him on the spot..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Senate GOP dodges over Trump's baseless Buffalo protester tweet*





A number of Republican senators dodged questions or were silent when pressed for reaction after President Donald Trump suggested without evidence that a 75-year-old man who was seriously injured after being shoved by police officers in Buffalo, New York, last week, may have been part of a "set up."
In an unsubstantiated claim, the President tweeted, "Buffalo protester shoved by Police could be an ANTIFA provocateur. 75 year old Martin Gugino was pushed away after appearing to scan police communications in order to black out the equipment. @OANN I watched, he fell harder than was pushed. Was aiming scanner. Could be a set up?"
At a news conference following a Republican policy lunch, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell of Kentucky refused to say whether Trump's tweet was appropriate.
CNN pressed him twice, and he instead pointed to the work led by GOP Sen. Tim Scott of South Carolina to try to put together a police reform package.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*GOP Senators Refuse To Respond To A Conspiracy Theory Tweet From The President MTP Daily MSNBC*





fter the president tweeted about the Buffalo protestor, GOP senators refuse to comment on the conspiracy-theory tweet. Aired on 6/9/2020.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm up for debate on any aspect of this, are you? First we deal with motives and intentions, then issues of personal integrity, finally we get to issues. Your posts in politics come at an interesting time in American politics, you arrived at our doorstep after a mere 20 posts in the grow section, where it's easy to get likes and then privilages.
> 
> We have an issue here with socks ( false accounts), usually by Trumpers. too ashamed to even use their own regular accounts. Also some believe Russians are an issue too and ya never know, Я думаю, что вы





topcat said:


> Who?
> Edit: Oh that guy. Why, he was just a boy when that movie was made.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

You can tell how bad Donald's nerves are by the volume of tweets, he's up to 200 now, a new record, Donald's nerves are getting worse.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *GOP Senators Refuse To Respond To A Conspiracy Theory Tweet From The President MTP Daily MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> I don't think any of this is Trumps fault. His handling of the situation is questionable yes. But if we are to blame Trump why should any other politician be unscathed??? Dems appease the masses but Pelosi Biden Sanders, none of which have done anything for their minority communities. Pelosi for one I know is one of the most corrupt politicians.
> 
> Racism has been part of our society for centuries. The uproar today is because yes of recent police brutality which of most stems from Obama years. This is a time where everyone should look at themselves and show value to our communities and neighbors. But to constantly blame one man for Americas problems is ridiculous.


You are so right, people just want to blame him for everything, the man is a screw ball don’t get me wrong but they have been trying to remove him since kilary lost. Using the racist card for anyone that you don’t like is so pathetic, the Democratic Party hold everyone to a certain standard and never hold themselves to the same standard. it your a democrat you can literary get away with murder. for all of you snow flakes listening- stop blaming other people for your fucking problems. The world does not owe you a fucking thing.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Will Republicans finally break with Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> You are so right, people just want to blame him for everything, the man is a screw ball don’t get me wrong but they have been trying to remove him since kilary lost. Using the racist card for anyone that you don’t like is so pathetic, the Democratic Party hold everyone to a certain standard and never hold themselves to the same standard. it your a democrat you can literary get away with murder. for all of you snow flakes listening- stop blaming other people for your fucking problems. The world does not owe you a fucking thing.


I'd like some of that life saving clean air/water back.

Why do you support Exxon?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> You are so right, people just want to blame him for everything, the man is a screw ball don’t get me wrong but they have been trying to remove him since kilary lost. Using the racist card for anyone that you don’t like is so pathetic, the Democratic Party hold everyone to a certain standard and never hold themselves to the same standard. it your a democrat you can literary get away with murder. for all of you snow flakes listening- stop blaming other people for your fucking problems. The world does not owe you a fucking thing.


Awwwww, a trumpsucker who doesn’t like it when individuals blame everyone else for their problems 

That’s just precious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*Campaign Experts React to Good and Bad 2020 Ads #3*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Didn’t trump brag about creeping in on unsuspecting naked underage children


when you're a reality tv star, they let you do anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2020)

*Chris Hayes On Why We Should Be Worried That Trump Is Worried About Reelection | All In | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Stephen Miller is writing tRUmps speech on race relations LOL


but he's getting pussy now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2020)

LOL










He Is Even Dumber Than We Thought


Four years in office have only convinced more Americans that the Trump might not be a stable genius.




newrepublic.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2020)

University called off Ivanka Trump's commencement address. She blamed 'cancel culture' - CNN Video


Wichita State University Tech, an affiliate of Wichita State University in Kansas, canceled Ivanka Trump's virtual graduation speech amid backlash over President Donald Trump's response to George Floyd's death and the nationwide protests. CNN's Briana Keilar speaks to a graduate of the school...




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> You are so right, people just want to blame him for everything, the man is a screw ball don’t get me wrong but they have been trying to remove him since kilary lost. Using the racist card for anyone that you don’t like is so pathetic, the Democratic Party hold everyone to a certain standard and never hold themselves to the same standard. it your a democrat you can literary get away with murder. for all of you snow flakes listening- stop blaming other people for your fucking problems. The world does not owe you a fucking thing.


You should stop listening to what Trump and the Right wing troll army of his has to say. The Democrats tried hard to not have to impeach him, but he kept blatantly breaking the law right and forced their hand by not letting the house do its job of investigating and illegally withholding documents from them. Trump's misdeeds are his own, and your need to blame the Democrats for it is just cult logic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

Here is one unexpected thing Trump has done. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about a march in a small southern town....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately like being a psycho, like being stupid, is no legal defense either, though Donald is approaching retardation territory.


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> University called off Ivanka Trump's commencement address. She blamed 'cancel culture' - CNN Video
> 
> 
> Wichita State University Tech, an affiliate of Wichita State University in Kansas, canceled Ivanka Trump's virtual graduation speech amid backlash over President Donald Trump's response to George Floyd's death and the nationwide protests. CNN's Briana Keilar speaks to a graduate of the school...
> ...


But she went ahead and did it, anyway?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

Another one to forward to the folks in her state. If ya hated her guts and had the funding, they would let you run their ads, no cost for content, just the air time. They might even send you professional help and free expert consulting etc  Looks like she missed castrating one particular pig in Washington.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 10, 2020)

Biden wrote the 94 crime bill, patriot act, forfeiture act. Just saying


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 10, 2020)

If you are only getting your news from CNN and MSNBC then this explains the whole thread lmao


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Biden wrote the 94 crime bill, patriot act, forfeiture act. Just saying


You are regurgitating Republican/Russian talking points that are designed to troll Biden, just saying.



MaD BuDz said:


> If you are only getting your news from CNN and MSNBC then this explains the whole thread lmao


You just believe shit because you say it? There are many different sources on this thread. But I know it is hard to see outside of the cult bubble you seem to want to stay inside of.


----------



## MaD BuDz (Jun 10, 2020)

We've told you about the rise of left-wing mobs in this country, and the threat they pose to all of us. We told you that — no matter what they’re claiming, or how loudly they’re claiming it — their main goal is power. It always is. In order to seize that power, they will do whatever it takes. They will silence you. They will hurt you. They will burn your country down. They’re doing all of that now. How should you respond to it? With courage. You are an American. You live in a free country. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You don’t have to apologize for crimes you didn’t commit.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> We've told you about the rise of left-wing mobs in this country, and the threat they pose to all of us. We told you that — no matter what they’re claiming, or how loudly they’re claiming it — their main goal is power. It always is. In order to seize that power, they will do whatever it takes. They will silence you. They will hurt you. They will burn your country down. They’re doing all of that now. How should you respond to it? With courage. You are an American. You live in a free country. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You don’t have to apologize for crimes you didn’t commit.


Who is 'we'? Trump's cult?

And what are these 'left wing mobs'? If you mean the protests to end police violence against us citizens, it is long overdue and is not a political stance, right or left. Well it wouldn't be if Trump/Putin (or whatever other dictators are trying to keep Trump in office, because he is doing things like giving the Saudi's nuclear tech) wasn't trying to make it into a political issue.

You should stop listening to the hate mongers that are filling your brain with mush.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 10, 2020)

I get my news from utube......


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> We've told you about the rise of left-wing mobs in this country, and the threat they pose to all of us. We told you that — no matter what they’re claiming, or how loudly they’re claiming it — their main goal is power. It always is. In order to seize that power, they will do whatever it takes. They will silence you. They will hurt you. They will burn your country down. They’re doing all of that now. How should you respond to it? With courage. You are an American. You live in a free country. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You don’t have to apologize for crimes you didn’t commit.


None of that happened when Obama was in charge, retard

Should I vote for the guy who brought us 100,000 deaths, 40 million unemployed and a $6 trillion dollar deficit?

Go be a stupid fucking idiot somewhere else, sock


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> Biden wrote the 94 crime bill, patriot act, forfeiture act. Just saying


I am afraid that there is no cure for stupid. When you use race to make any judgment call against someone, you are a racist. I don’t give a shit about the color of your skin, I care if you are a positive member of society, that’s it. You idiots using the race card is such a pathetic excuse for not wanting to deal with reality. Let me guess the age of you idiots- 20-35 year old twinkle toe snowflakes. Again - the world owes nothing , you might want to tel that to al of your looting rioting loser comrades they are doing nothing but discredit their cause. You really think democrats give a shit about any people? Hahahahahahhahahhahah


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I am afraid that there is no cure for stupid. When you use race to make any judgment call against someone, you are a racist. I don’t give a shit about the color of your skin, I care if you are a positive member of society, that’s it. You idiots using the race card is such a pathetic excuse for not wanting to deal with reality. Let me guess the age of you idiots- 20-35 year old twinkle toe snowflakes. Again - the world owes nothing , you might want to tel that to al of your looting rioting loser comrades they are doing nothing but discredit their cause. You really think democrats give a shit about any people? Hahahahahahhahahhahah


Another sock too ashamed to show their real face, even an anonymous pseudo Id, that's how much faith you clowns have in Trump, no man can stand for him with honor. You don't even want to put your own fucking reps on the line on RIU, FFS, yet want the country to swallow 4 more years of chaos, death and insanity, just because you've got personal emotional issues, pathetic. The road to ruin paved with, hate, racism and stupidity, follow Donald over a cliff like the dumb obedient sheep you are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I am afraid that there is no cure for stupid. When you use race to make any judgment call against someone, you are a racist. I don’t give a shit about the color of your skin, I care if you are a positive member of society, that’s it. You idiots using the race card is such a pathetic excuse for not wanting to deal with reality. Let me guess the age of you idiots- 20-35 year old twinkle toe snowflakes. Again - the world owes nothing , you might want to tel that to al of your looting rioting loser comrades they are doing nothing but discredit their cause. You really think democrats give a shit about any people? Hahahahahahhahahhahah


The idiot you’re replying to is a right wing retard like you

You’re not very smart. It’s amusing


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The idiot you’re replying to is a right wing retard like you
> 
> You’re not very smart. It’s amusing


Pathetic pathetic response , that’s all you have snowflake?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> We've told you about the rise of left-wing mobs in this country, and the threat they pose to all of us. We told you that — no matter what they’re claiming, or how loudly they’re claiming it — their main goal is power. It always is. In order to seize that power, they will do whatever it takes. They will silence you. They will hurt you. They will burn your country down. They’re doing all of that now. How should you respond to it? With courage. You are an American. You live in a free country. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You don’t have to apologize for crimes you didn’t commit.


Is it time for Putin to release ISIS on us?

You do have to apologize for ignoring crime and being ignorant.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Pathetic pathetic response , that’s all you have snowflake?





Northeast_maniac said:


> right wing? No fucking way , left wing I’m not retarded


Hey maybe reply to the same post for a third time. Ya know, so we know you’re not triggered


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> I am afraid that there is no cure for stupid.


As you keep proving in your willful ignorance.



Northeast_maniac said:


> When you use race to make any judgment call against someone, you are a racist. I don’t give a shit about the color of your skin, I care if you are a positive member of society, that’s it. You idiots using the race card is such a pathetic excuse for not wanting to deal with reality. Let me guess the age of you idiots- 20-35 year old twinkle toe snowflakes. Again - the world owes nothing , you might want to tel that to al of your looting rioting loser comrades they are doing nothing but discredit their cause. You really think democrats give a shit about any people? Hahahahahahhahahhahah


You are once again wrong. In damn near everything you spout.

https://www.businessinsider.com/white-supremacist-telegram-channel-encourages-violence-george-floyd-protests-2020-6

Yes, please tell the white supremacist crowd to quit trying to cause mayhem to paint these peaceful protests as violent. 

Im just curious why you are working so hard to push Trump's campaign rhetoric and then complain about Democrats?


Northeast_maniac said:


> Pathetic pathetic response , that’s all you have snowflake?


Snowflake again? So you are basically down to shitty response, then name calling.

And then meth-posting to yourself. Classic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey maybe reply to the same post for a third time. Ya know, so we know you’re not triggered


I sometimes respond to a dumb posts multiple times for fun and to drive the point home with a fucking baseball bat for some.


----------



## Northeast_maniac (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I sometimes respond to a dumb posts multiple times for fun and to drive the point home with a fucking baseball bat for some.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

Hearing on the murder of George Floyd.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> just shows how angry you really are snowflake


What responding to your own posts over and over again?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What responding to your own posts over and over again?


tRUmptards are not smart.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2020)

tRUmptards are also easily triggered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards are also easily triggered.


They are sensitive right now, folks are getting to the core of white privilege and the main way blacks are oppressed by the white American society. It is a keystone for them and allows them to carry guns in cars and not blacks and to scream in cops faces from a foot away while armed to the teeth in a lockdown. They will be easily triggered by recent events, it's sinking in they are losing badly, even Donald gets the fact he is losing, he just doesn't understand why.
I expected them to show up when the tide turned and they are right on schedule, after so much silence, desperation drives the cockroaches into the sunlight.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jun 10, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> just shows how angry you really are snowflake


didn't you just have my posts deleted in the grow threads, after I tried to help you lol

run to your safe space, soyboi


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

What George P. Bush's endorsement of Donald Trump tells us about Republican politics


President Donald Trump will have the vote of at least one member of the Bush clan this fall.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are sensitive right now, folks are getting to the core of white privilege and the main way blacks are oppressed by the white American society. It is a keystone for them and allows them to carry guns in cars and not blacks and to scream in cops faces from a foot away while armed to the teeth in a lockdown. They will be easily triggered by recent events, it's sinking in they are losing badly, even Donald gets the fact he is losing, he just doesn't understand why.
> I expected them to show up when the tide turned and they are right on schedule, after so much silence, desperation drives the cockroaches into the sunlight.


they riding around town revving their engines because THAT will show us.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can tell how bad Donald's nerves are by the volume of tweets, he's up to 200 now, a new record, Donald's nerves are getting worse.


He spends so much time tweeting, I suffer to understand how he finds the time to complete all of his amazing winning accomplishments that are making America great again!


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> We've told you about the rise of left-wing mobs in this country, and the threat they pose to all of us. We told you that — no matter what they’re claiming, or how loudly they’re claiming it — their main goal is power. It always is. In order to seize that power, they will do whatever it takes. They will silence you. They will hurt you. They will burn your country down. They’re doing all of that now. How should you respond to it? With courage. You are an American. You live in a free country. You have nothing to be ashamed of. You don’t have to apologize for crimes you didn’t commit.


Irony.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Irony.


That's the most complete piece of irony I've seen in a very long time. I mean literally each separate statement within their post is purely ironic. Every Single One.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

chink in the armor has commenced..this IS the start of what we've been waiting for:









NASCAR's Bubba Wallace Wants Confederate Flags Banned From Race Tracks


"No one should feel uncomfortable when they come to a NASCAR race," Wallace says. "... Get them out of here. They have no place for them."




www.npr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they riding around town revving their engines because THAT will show us.


Belching their diesel fumes. "Here's what ah think of yore clean air regulations. Ah gots me the raht, cuz it's mah _cult_ure."


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

spek9 said:


> That's the most complete piece of irony I've seen in a very long time. I mean literally each separate statement within their post is purely ironic. Every Single One.


He missed "hateful".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 10, 2020)

MaD BuDz said:


> If you are only getting your news from CNN and MSNBC then this explains the whole thread lmao


Where do you get yours?


----------



## spek9 (Jun 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Where do you get yours?


Ahhh, the good ol' rhetorical question.


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> chink in the armor has commenced..
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Ex-judge says push to dismiss Flynn case is abuse of power


WASHINGTON (AP) — A former federal judge appointed to review the Justice Department’s motion to dismiss criminal charges against President Donald Trump’s former national security adviser Michael Flynn said there was evidence of a “gross abuse” of prosecutorial power and that the request should...




apnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ex-judge says push to dismiss Flynn case is abuse of power
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A former federal judge appointed to review the Justice Department’s motion to dismiss criminal charges against President Donald Trump’s former national security adviser Michael Flynn said there was evidence of a “gross abuse” of prosecutorial power and that the request should...
> ...





> Gleeson slammed the Justice Department’s motion to dismiss the case, saying the arguments from prosecutors were “riddled” with legal errors.
> 
> “The Government’s ostensible grounds for seeking dismissal are conclusively disproven by its own briefs filed earlier in this very proceeding,” Gleeson wrote. “They contradict and ignore this Court’s prior orders, which constitute law of the case. They are riddled with inexplicable and elementary errors of law and fact. And they depart from positions that the Government has taken in other cases.”


Trump is really running with the JV squad. They just keep throwing bodies in front of Dear Leader though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

*Record Turnout Moves Iowa GOP To Attack Successful Voting System | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


'..and isn't THAT refreshing!'


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Record Turnout Moves Iowa GOP To Attack Successful Voting System | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*


I'll take 'what is voter suppression?' for $200, Alex.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> '..and isn't THAT refreshing!'


Attacking primary elections is dumb, like Trump when he over played his hand with the military the threat, the retired stars took it off the table, permanently. By attacking these voters with no real purpose, they gave people a heads up and are sparking activism for poll workers volunteers and a bunch of other measures the republicans will be hard pressed to deny. They gave the game away to little real effect and screwed themselves for november, they will be on notice if they cheat and lose, they go to prison. Like in Iowa only an idiot would vote for someone who suppresses the vote and cheats, when they cheat, they cheat all voters, it's fraud and a crime, if you support it, it means you support government by criminals, criminals like Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Attacking primary elections is dumb, like Trump when he over played his hand with the military the threat, the retired stars took it off the table, permanently. By attacking these voters with no real purpose, they gave people a heads up and are sparking activism for poll workers volunteers and a bunch of other measures the republicans will be hard pressed to deny. They gave the game away to little real effect and screwed themselves for november, they will be on notice if they cheat and lose, they go to prison. Like in Iowa only an idiot would vote for someone who suppresses the vote and cheats, when they cheat, they cheat all voters, it's fraud and a crime, if you support it, it means you support government by criminals, criminals like Trump.


i enjoy your words and in normal times i agree but these times are anything but..dictators, despots and authoritarians are lawless and stop at nothing a real trial forces you to answer subpoenas and submit a witness list- oh wait..!

we keep talking about this line that he won't step over surely because of consequences, but is there one with him? so far, he's pretty much gotten away with everything..


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

Cease and desist...ppttt. Panic in the Out House.









Trump campaign demands CNN apologize for poll that shows Biden leading | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump's campaign is demanding CNN retract and apologize for a recent poll that showed him well behind presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt Calls Trump ‘The Second President Of The Confederacy’ | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2020)

and done..









NASCAR bans Confederate flags at all races, events


On Monday, the only full-time African American driver in NASCAR's Cup Series called for the auto racing body to ban Confederate flags from its events. Two days later, his dream came true.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jun 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cease and desist...ppttt. Panic in the Out House.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's funny! The King of Lies and Falsities campaign calling out CNN for... drumroll... releasing a truthful poll that hurts the presidont's feelings.

Man, good thing he's fixed all of the larger real world problems burning the country he's supposed to be leading to the ground. Oh, wait... had he of fixed anything, the polls wouldn't be as bad as they are, CNN wouldn't have published it, and the campaign wouldn't have had to sue to try to get facts and truth covered up, yet again.


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

Stress buster.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Stress buster.


Here is a minute and a half of relaxation, I don't know how this guy does this in one shot, must have had a few tries and carefully planned the flight to maintain radio and video contact. He used a small cinequad with ducted props for safety and probably a gopro with image stabilization. An amazing piece of flying and cinematography (post production video manipulation for effect). What a great place to live, looks like the Cordoba region of Spain. Looks like Ivan might have a new girlfriend too.

Love this guy and support him with views, you won't get this kind of perspective of a place very often.
It's motivating me to get my FPV gear out of storage and back on the bench!  Been looking at cinequads online too...
*RUSTIC PARADISE, Cinematic Flight*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2020)

*America's Low Barr*


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i enjoy your words and in normal times i agree but these times are anything but..dictators, despots and authoritarians are lawless and stop at nothing a real trial forces you to answer subpoenas and submit a witness list- oh wait..!
> 
> we keep talking about this line that he won't step over surely because of consequences, but is there one with him? so far, he's pretty much gotten away with everything..


He's bullet proof, as long as he's in office. He knows he'll spend the rest of his days in jail, if not reelected and will take whatever steps are necessary to prevent that. Buckle up.


----------



## topcat (Jun 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Steve Schmidt Calls Trump ‘The Second President Of The Confederacy’ | Deadline | MSNBC*


Make America Confederate Again.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's bullet proof, as long as he's in office. He knows he'll spend the rest of his days in jail, if not reelected and will take whatever steps are necessary to prevent that. Buckle up.


been saying that since 2016....dig in


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Answer to thread.
Nada.
All he did was give assholes a voice. See trumpets on this site for example.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Answer to thread.
> Nada.
> All he did was give assholes a voice. See trumpets on this site for example.


Well, he called covid a hoax and basically killed my grandma along with another 120,000+ people, but I did get a pretty sweet small business loan 

40 million unemployed isn’t a lot


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Well, he called covid a hoax and basically killed my grandma along with another 120,000+ people, but I did get a pretty sweet small business loan
> 
> 40 million unemployed isn’t a lot


HOW CAN YOU HATE TRUMP IF YOU CASHED YOUR STIMULUS CHECK? sorry bout your grandma dude. I really am. Noone deserved to die from something that got politicized


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2020)

srh88 said:


> HOW CAN YOU HATE TRUMP IF YOU CASHED YOUR STIMULUS CHECK? sorry bout your grandma dude. I really am. Noone deserved to die from something that got politicized


they were trying to figure it out for a week before they could finally test her. she died the next night, albeit peacefully 

Calling it a hoax was just shit. His special needs retard kids went on Fox News and did the same even as the country was in lockdown and thousands were dying every day

Execute that entire rotten family


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> they were trying to figure it out for a week before they could finally test her. she died the next night, albeit peacefully
> 
> Calling it a hoax was just shit. His special needs retard kids went on Fox News and did the same even as the country was in lockdown and thousands were dying every day
> 
> Execute that entire rotten family


Just call a fucking hospital. Of course this shits real. A couple weeks ago I ate mushrooms and I ended up talking to someone who also ate them. He instantly dug into shifty schiff and nancy. His words. I instantly just tore him a new one til the point where I was getting mad. He stopped right away. I told him I was done and that was it. I was tripping so I was ready to fight for what I believe in.. I learned my opposition are punks and will give up what they believe in.. in a heartbeat if I show a little resistance. Buncha pussies


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I'll take 'what is voter suppression?' for $200, Alex.


I'll take "obvious things that don't really need to be stated" for $2000


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I'll take 'what is voter suppression?' for $200, Alex.


I'll take gimme sanders or gimme trump for 6 billion. Right schuy? You political chameleon


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2020)

Normally, I wish for the summer to never end

this year, I'm looking forward to fall


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 11, 2020)

Northeast_maniac said:


> Pathetic pathetic response , that’s all you have snowflake?


Where the fuck did you learn to troll. You're not very good at it child.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)

Red state governors sent their national guard to DC with lots of live ammo hoping to kill lots of dark skinned people.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2020)

Bunker boy is a fucking racist piece of garbage that the only one's that will vote for that piece of shit are also racist garbage.
If there is a dispute with anyone on this site with my opinion, PM me (I won't shame you in public) & let's discuss & present your fucking idiot argument & I will destroy you with facts.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Bunker boy is a fucking racist piece of garbage that the only one's that will vote for that piece of shit are also racist garbage.
> If there is a dispute on this site with my opinion, PM me (I won't shame you in pubic) & let's discuss & present your fucking idiot argument & I will destroy you with facts.


The Lincoln Project is going to be Trumps end


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Normally, I wish for the summer to never end
> 
> this year, I'm looking forward to fall


Less than 5 months now & we will send that motherfucker back too where he belongs, obscurity.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milley Apologizes for Role in Trump Photo Op: ‘I Should Not Have Been There’ (Published 2020)


President Trump’s walk across Lafayette Square, current and former military leaders say, has started a moment of reckoning in the military.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)

Nancy is a national treasure.


Nancy Pelosi was asked if she’s embarrassed the KKK were once members of the Democratic Party. “Of course. We’re embarrassed Donald Trump was a Democrat for similar reasons”.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Nancy is a national treasure.
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi was asked if she’s embarrassed the KKK were once members of the Democratic Party. “Of course. We’re embarrassed Donald Trump was a Democrat for similar reasons”.


Coffee coming out of the nose isn't all that comfortable... lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)

tRUmp bragging about having military troops, police and SS assault American citizens exercising their first amendment rights in a peaceful protest. He probably loves referring to the secret service as the SS seeing as he's a Nazi, fucking orange piece of shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 11, 2020)

Fired State Department watchdog was conducting 5 probes into potential wrongdoing | CNN Politics


The State Department inspector general fired by President Donald Trump before he could complete investigations into Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and his office was looking into five matters of potential wrongdoing at the State Department, according to a transcript released by Congress Wednesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Well, he called covid a hoax and basically killed my grandma along with another 120,000+ people, but I did get a pretty sweet small business loan
> 
> 40 million unemployed isn’t a lot


which converts to a grant once you rehire yourself. 

sorry about your grandma.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp bragging about having military troops, police and SS assault American citizens exercising their first amendment rights in a peaceful protest. He probably *loves referring to the secret service as the SS* seeing as he's a Nazi, fucking orange piece of shit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592071


actually, he does.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> If there is a dispute with anyone on this site with my opinion, PM me (I won't shame you in public) & let's discuss & present your fucking idiot argument & I will destroy you with facts.


Easy Jim, you may regret that. Unless you’re stocking up on new socks.


----------



## topcat (Jun 11, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Where the fuck did you learn to troll. You're not very good at it child. View attachment 4591919


Trump University Moscow.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> The Lincoln Project is going to be Trumps end


i donate $6.66, to keep the memory alive.

he just threw Ivanka and staffers under the bus about failed church photo op- Ivanka his beloved princess.

we're close to implosion now, men..one thing (blaming close family) we needed besides GOP type activities to flat out reject Confederate flag along with Murkowski-the-Moderate to come down off Trumpy* mountain and proclaim that if a 'republican general is allowed to voice..' which gave them the out they required to no longer support him.

he's going to fight it, of course..until then we have to put the lotion in the basket (you'd think someone would've photo shopped this by now).


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Attacking primary elections is dumb, like Trump when he over played his hand with the military the threat, the retired stars took it off the table, permanently. By attacking these voters with no real purpose, they gave people a heads up and are sparking activism for poll workers volunteers and a bunch of other measures the republicans will be hard pressed to deny. They gave the game away to little real effect and screwed themselves for november, they will be on notice if they cheat and lose, they go to prison. Like in Iowa only an idiot would vote for someone who suppresses the vote and cheats, when they cheat, they cheat all voters, it's fraud and a crime, if you support it, it means you support government by criminals, criminals like Trump.


please understand who we're dealing with here in the US..not kind or courteous Canadians.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> please understand who we're dealing with here in the US..not kind or courteous Canadians.


I wish we had smell-o-vision. I'm guessing a nice wife of morning after booze would be noticeable.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I wish we had smell-o-vision. I'm guessing a nice wife of morning after booze would be noticeable.


my point is that it's more than the average redneck..look at their faces..some have authority.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 11, 2020)

"Go back to your bunker" -Seattle Mayor

That is, by far, the best advice Trump could take, and would be the best thing for the country he could do.

Replace "Go back to your bunker" with "Stick your head up your own ass" as you see fit.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

once NASCAR now all will follow..reference to confederacy- ERASED!









Lady Antebellum Changes Its Name To Lady A


The popular country music trio announced the switch on Thursday morning on social media, saying that calls for racial justice over the past several weeks have revealed their "blindspots."




www.npr.org





It's OFFICIAL! King Clorox and his white supremacy minions HAVE lost their footing! Paradigm shift..check!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm looking at Joe on TV at a roundtable and he is being president, presenting plans and policies in detail. Donald is utterly incapable of performing anywhere close, if enough people see this Donald is screwed. Joe's campaign strategy is now obvious. The heat is now on Donald and it will get hotter, Joe waited till the time was right, Donald is on the run, keep him running, don't let them stop and reorganise.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> once NASCAR now all will follow..reference to confederacy- ERASED!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine NASCAR beating you to the moral high ground.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Imagine* NASCAR beating you to the moral high ground.


we no longer have to..people in the red states had to do this..we couldn't do it for them..their own had to tell them it's time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

*A Movement Away From The Confederacy For Some As Trump Remains A Holdout | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The president says his administration won't consider renaming military bases named for Confederate generals, despite his own top military aides stating they were open to the idea. The Morning Joe panel discusses. Aired on 06/11/2020.


hanimmal said:


> I wish we had smell-o-vision. I'm guessing a nice wife of morning after booze would be noticeable.


I figure a lot of those who are acting out might be half in the bag, looks likes substance abuse might be rampant among a crowd who deals with reality so poorly and is into denial. 

They hate the legitimate media so much because it tells them things they don't like or want to hear, and then they have to work extra special hard to chew and swallow Donald's bullshit. When they see the media it triggers cognitive dissonance or confusion, and the confusion breeds fear, fear breeds anger, and then it's run away or fight. Anger overcomes fear though, as we have seen in the streets, and for Trumpers, legitimate media is the "other", the "liberal" media is the enemy.

These people aren't really mad about the the facts, though the stupider ones are, most know the truth deep down and don't give a fuck, fear and hate are stronger. Their politicians are guided by and operate on fear too, and when the aren't fearful, they are just greedy, for both power and money, power first then the money, while conning the base with rhetoric, promises and blocking change.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *A Movement Away From The Confederacy For Some As Trump Remains A Holdout | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOM!

saaaaaaay wait a minuuuuuuute..isn't that Newt Gingrich with the 'Rebel Son' t-shirt and shit-eating grin?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

The word needs to go out, if you cheat in this election we will prosecute you to the fullest extent of the law and request maximum sentences. If you cheat, you'd better make sure you win, not just the state race, but the war. Donald is freaking and you can see why with this story and electoral college map, there is a very good chance many of the pink states on the map by go for Joe by November, some red ones too IMHO. Donald can cheat and dispute a close election, disputing a landslide will get him nowhere, but he will try nonetheless. Down ballot could be very bad for the GOP senate with 23 seats up for grabs and their strongholds have suddenly come into play. If Nancy impeaches Trump this summer it will put even greater heat and pressure on them to carry his water while the folks back home die like flies from his incompetence. Ya want as many seats as ya can get in the senate too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Road to 270: CNN's debut Electoral College map for 2020


There are many more unknowns than knowns nearly five months prior to Election Day 2020.




www.cnn.com





*Road to 270: CNN's debut Electoral College map for 2020*
(CNN)There are many more unknowns than knowns nearly five months prior to Election Day 2020.
The knowns at this point are pretty simple. It is going to be a race between the incumbent, President Donald Trump and his Democratic opponent, former Vice President Joe Biden.

The other known is that American politics has been at some of its most polarized levels in history during the course of the Trump presidency, which means the bulk of the red vs. blue map is likely to remain unchanged from four years ago (or even 20 years ago for that matter).

Nearly everything about the 2020 campaign has currently been upended by a combination of crises. The coronavirus pandemic has unleashed a public health crisis with more than 110,000 US deaths and left economic wreckage in its wake. Added to that is the unrest across the country following the death of George Floyd, which has sparked a dramatic shift in public sentiment that the protests for racial justice are justified and a rise in the importance of race relations as a voting issue this fall. It would be a fool's errand for anyone to be boldly predicting from this vantage point in June what the electorate will be seeking in November.


However, we thought now is as good a time as any to publish a baseline state-of-play electoral map upon which all of those great unknowns will play out and alter as the months between now and the election unfold.

*Build your own road to 270 electoral votes with CNN's interactive map.*

As has become the norm in American presidential politics, the race to 270 electoral votes is almost certain to come down to a handful of battleground states. So, don't let all those national polls showing a big advantage for Joe Biden cloud your vision too much. Yes, at this current snapshot in time, it is clear that Biden has the advantage both nationally and in many key battleground states. But the idea that this race is all wrapped up in June seems a bit far-fetched. It's been more than 30 years since a winning presidential candidate won more than 400 electoral votes, so blowout presidential elections are hard to come by.

Trump's campaign war chest is one of the clearest structural advantages he currently has in the race. The Trump campaign ended April with nearly twice as much cash on hand as the Biden campaign. The former vice president has been working to close that gap as he attempts to consolidate all corners of the party following a competitive primary season that ended in March. In a clear signal, the Trump campaign is currently playing more defense than offense. It is rapidly increasing its advertising spending in what are expected to be the most contested battleground states rather than focusing an increase in resources on expanding the playing field. The Biden campaign hopes to seize on its current momentum by expanding the map and creating multiple pathways to 270 electoral votes while making Trump defend some states that have been reliably red in recent cycles.
The unknowns are pretty clear at this point too.

What will the continued impact of the coronavirus pandemic be this fall when voters train their minds on the choices before them for the presidency? Will the country be in the midst of a resurgence of a spreading virus? Will the economic fallout from the spring shutdown have been contained by the fall? Will a recovery be underway in a way most Americans can experience? Will the country's assessment of how Trump performed in the handling of the crisis and the economic aftermath be as it is now? Will Biden be perceived as an acceptable alternative for Americans who are displeased with the country's current course? Will the method by which votes are cast and counted be dramatically different than ever before for many voters? And will the reenergized movement for racial justice in America as evidenced by the protests across the country in the wake of George Floyd's death translate into a voter surge in November?

Presidential reelection campaigns traditionally serve as a referendum on the incumbent. As a candidate and as President, Trump has consistently disrupted political rules and norms. He will need to find a way to defy that historical precedent and turn the contest into a choice -- made more of a challenge given the decades Biden has spent in the public life, including eight years as vice president.

*Visit CNN's Election Center for full coverage of the 2020 race.*

This raises another unknown. Has the window closed for the President and his team to have a clean dominating shot at defining Biden in a negative light for voters? The plan was to follow in the footsteps of the George W. Bush and Barack Obama reelection campaigns and do so immediately following the primary season, when Biden was low on cash and not yet fully staffed up and in fighting form for a general election campaign. That time has certainly passed, but the question remains whether the Trump team will be able to cut through all the events that have dominated the public's consciousness and simply drive the news cycle each and every day with a negative narrative framed around Biden. The President and his campaign have already previewed lots of potential avenues they intend to pursue, but how those attacks land is still far from clear.
*more...*


----------



## spek9 (Jun 11, 2020)

Appears as though the stock market is winning again under Trump (using Trump's definition of winning). Dropped off the cliff, again, back to mid-March dropoff levels.

Don't worry though, he did say the following, which I know, some of you might have a *small* issue believing something that comes out of the asshole on his face 

"We will have a very good Third Quarter, a great Fourth Quarter, and one of our best ever years in 2021."

Has America been made great again yet?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 11, 2020)

*Mike Flynn case: Former Federal Judge Calls Out Barr's Corruption*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 11, 2020)

*CLAP THEN DIE YOU LEMMINGS - TRUMP*


----------



## Moldy (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2020)

NASCAR driver upset he can’t fly his hate flag anymore. Read his Facebook post, Cleetus didn’t go to Harvard.









NASCAR truck racer Ray Ciccarelli says he's quitting over the company's decision to ban the Confederate flag | CNN


When NASCAR announced that it would be banning the flying of the Confederate flag at races, one little-known driver decided that this season would be his last.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is the latest poll taken june 6-7th of Trump's approval rating among registered voters, he's under water by 19%!
*Disapprove- 58%
Approve --- 39%*

*Americans Shifting On Racism Yet Trump Digs In: NYT | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2020)

So 39% of the American voters are brain dead. Sounds about right.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

“Imagine — if you can — not having a conscience, none at all, no feelings of guilt or remorse no matter what you do, no limiting sense of concern for the well-being of strangers, friends, or even family members. Imagine no struggles with shame, not a single one in your whole life, no matter what kind of selfish, lazy, harmful, or immoral action you had taken … You can do anything at all, and still your strange advantage over the majority of people, who are kept in line by their consciences, will most likely remain undiscovered. How will you live your life? What will you do with your huge and secret advantage?”

— Martha Stout, _The Sociopath Next Door_


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> So 39% of the American voters are brain dead. Sounds about right.


We're fucked, my mom's a teacher. She says the kids far dumber now then when she started her career, like beyond repair dumb. She cracks me up. She tells me recently about assigning eighth graders a subject for an assay in science class. One girl was assigned the sea sponge, she then proceeded to write an assay about a contraceptive device. LMAO!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> We're fucked, my mom's a teacher. She says the kids far dumber now then when she started her career, like beyond repair dumb. She cracks me up. She tells me recently about assigning eighth graders a subject for an assay in science class. One girl was assigned the sea sponge, she then proceeded to write an assay about a contraceptive device. LMAO!


Sponge worthy!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

ummmmm, fine, go?









NASCAR truck racer Ray Ciccarelli says he's quitting over the company's decision to ban the Confederate flag | CNN


When NASCAR announced that it would be banning the flying of the Confederate flag at races, one little-known driver decided that this season would be his last.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> We're fucked, my mom's a teacher. She says the kids far dumber now then when she started her career, like beyond repair dumb. She cracks me up. She tells me recently about assigning eighth graders a subject for an assay in science class. One girl was assigned the sea sponge, she then proceeded to write an assay about a contraceptive device. LMAO!


don't hate on The Sponge..i truly missed it when they discontinued because some hoes 'forgot' it in theirs


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

'Tuckerrrrrr..we expected more from you, Tuckerrrrrrr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> So 39% of the American voters are brain dead. Sounds about right.


That's where I figure he'll be in the popular vote and he will know it before the election too. I think it might end up with a 20 point spread for Biden in the election, if it does, the down ballot damage to the GOP will be massive. The senate is lost for them for sure, the've got 23 up for grabs and some might have trouble in Dixie, even Moscow Mitch will have to fight for his life, they are not happy at all about this. This is all damage trump did to them, Nancy has yet to put the heat on with oversight and possible impeachment, Joe is just beginning to campaign. Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> We're fucked, my mom's a teacher. She says the kids far dumber now then when she started her career, like beyond repair dumb. She cracks me up. She tells me recently about assigning eighth graders a subject for an assay in science class. One girl was assigned the sea sponge, she then proceeded to write an assay about a contraceptive device. LMAO!


ummmm ... *essay
I just repaired dumb 

*takes bow
Jk btw


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's where I figure he'll be in the popular vote and he will know it before the election too. I think it might end up with a 20 point spread for Biden in the election, if it does, the down ballot damage to the GOP will be massive. The senate is lost for them for sure, the've got 23 up for grabs and some might have trouble in Dixie, even Moscow Mitch will have to fight for his life, they are not happy at all about this. This is all damage trump did to them, Nancy has yet to put the heat on with oversight and possible impeachment, Joe is just beginning to campaign. Thoughts and prayers...


I never count my chickens


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I never count my chickens


I take the good and the bad, but never let up for a fucking second! You don't just want to shoot the monster, you wanna empty several clips into him, then use a flamethrower on it till the tank is empty. I'm waiting for Nancy to pile on with impeachment, it might not drive Donald's numbers much lower, but it will destroy the republican senate, whether the do him on the spot, or give him a pass again. If they do him, the base will walk away pissed off with no alternative but Pence and the base stays home. If they give him a pass again over corona and it's another slam dunk with documents and witnesses withheld, they will be truly fucked in the election, with the folks back home dying like flies. If Nancy impeached Trump again the GOP senate would be in a very difficult position, they are going down with him anyway, this would drown more of the rats, even if they jumped ship and removed Donald (unlikely).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

*Let's talk about Juneteenth and myths....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's where I figure he'll be in the popular vote and he will know it before the election too. I think it might end up with a 20 point spread for Biden in the election, if it does, the down ballot damage to the GOP will be massive. The senate is lost for them for sure, the've got 23 up for grabs and some might have trouble in Dixie, even Moscow Mitch will have to fight for his life, they are not happy at all about this. * This is all damage trump did to them,* Nancy has yet to put the heat on with oversight and possible impeachment, Joe is just beginning to campaign. Thoughts and prayers...


moscow mitch sold his soul for some really shitty judges..he did it too- they all did, and they ALL MUST GO!

do you remember how they tried to argue non-reality during the impeachment?

they're all in it together- one big writhing ball of maggots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

I think we are beyond the tipping point, people are recognising the damage racism does to the national and social fabric. Things are changing, but like fighting corona, it requires national leadership and laws, this concerns the fundamental constitutional rights of all the people. The government has an interest in reducing social division so that it does not adversely affect policy or national security, through foreign interference, it weakens the country and makes it vulnerable. Policy needs to not just check racism, but nip it in the bud by educating the young, in addition to the social pressure being applied by a larger national social context.

I keep stressing organization and leadership to empower people, Trump sits on top of the greatest administrative apparatus in history and is useless as tits on a bull. He is too stupid to use the levers of power and unique information sources that the massive government of the USA provide, he rules alone using his "gut" and ignores the council of the wise, the machinery of government is largely unused for every issue from covid to racism. Trump can't lead and America suffers, the CDC is muzzled and instead of leading the response with daily briefings, are silenced and now almost useless. No preparations were made and Trump refused to lead because he doesn't have a clue, as to how, or even why he should. Almost 40% of registered US voters want to give him another 4 years to complete the destruction of the country, maybe they want the confederacy to arise again like a phoenix from the ashes and graves of the past. Perhaps they want to make the brown people "go away" and make America white again (like it used to be, with poor invisible segregated blacks). I'm sure some would like to have nazi style death camps for a final solution and would eagerly serve in Trump's SS, they just need the black shirts and Donald needs to find his Himmler, Steven Miller looks cut out for the job, he's got his Hermann Goering with Bill Barr.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We Are Reaching A Tipping Point, Says BLM Co-Founder | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think we are beyond the tipping point, people are recognising the damage racism does to the national and social fabric. Things are changing, but like fighting corona, it requires national leadership and laws, this concerns the fundamental constitutional rights of all the people. The government has an interest in reducing social division so that it does not adversely affect policy or national security, through foreign interference, it weakens the country and makes it vulnerable. Policy needs to not just check racism, but nip it in the bud by educating the young, in addition to the social pressure being applied by a larger national social context.
> 
> I keep stressing organization and leadership to empower people, Trump sits on top of the greatest administrative apparatus in history and is useless as tits on a bull. He is too stupid to use the levers of power and unique information sources that the massive government of the USA provide, he rules alone using his "gut" and ignores the council of the wise, the machinery of government is largely unused for every issue from covid to racism. Trump can't lead and America suffers, the CDC is muzzled and instead of leading the response with daily briefings, are silenced and now almost useless, no preparations were made and Trump refused to lead because he doesn't have a clue, as to how, or even why he should. Almost 40% of registered US voters want to give him another 4 years to complete the destruction of the country, maybe they want the confederacy to arise again like a phoenix from the ashes and graves of the past. Perhaps they want to make the brown people "go away" and make America white again (like it used to be, with poor invisible segregated blacks).
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *We Are Reaching A Tipping Point, Says BLM Co-Founder | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


good thing there's a raging pandemic with 115k dead so we have plenty of time to protest and get paid for it..ahhhhhhh the sweet smell of socialism!

Thank you, Trumpy*

'1st Socialist President


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

What has Trump done to America? Forced it to make a choice between Utopia and Dystopia, a past of hate, or a future of compassion, life or death.

Trump is the very definition of a fascist and wannabe psycho dictator with total power, a tyrant, nobody with a brain requires more evidence of it than that which they have already witnessed by their own life experience.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hitler is informed of the George Floyd protest riots in America*


----------



## mae (Jun 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Less than 5 months now & we will send that motherfucker back too where he belongs, obscurity.


....or prison.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

*Trump Approval Down 10 Points in One Month*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

Will Bill Barr Go to Jail When This Is All Done?


In Ep. 16 of The New Abnormal, former DOJ prosecutor Glenn Kirschner takes down Bill Barr. Plus, Rick and Molly chat election predictions, Confederate flag truthers and more.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Will Bill Barr Go to Jail When This Is All Done?*

*THE NEW ABNORMAL
In Ep. 16 of The New Abnormal, former DOJ prosecutor Glenn Kirschner takes down Bill Barr. Plus, Rick and Molly chat election predictions, Confederate flag truthers and more.*

Attorney General Bill Barr was in on Trump’s scheme to bribe and lean on Ukraine’s president. He let his boss’ criminal cronies off the hook. But the worst part, former DOJ prosecutor Glenn Kirschner says, was Barr’s crackdown in Lafayette Square on people just expressing their First Amendment rights. 

And if Barr isn’t under criminal investigation in 2021 for that, he tells Rick Wilson and Molly Jong-Fast, then “shame on us.”

It’s all part of a jam-packed episode of The New Abnormal in which Kirschner crucifies the AG and the Trump administration: “I would say under Donald Trump—first to Jeff Sessions, then to Matt Whitaker, and then to Bill Barr—it has gone from bad to worse to criminal.”

Then, Rachel Bitecofer of the Niskansen Center for Public Policy, joined Molly and Rick to present her forecast for this November—and she has some promising news for Democrats.

Plus, the dynamic duo tackle the ultimate fuckery that is the Donald Trump White House, including the president “playing footsie” with Confederate flag truthers, his Twitter-gasm over his Tulsa rally and how the “Bitch Boy” and his minions did the seeming impossible: became even more racist.

*Listen to The New Abnormal on Apple Podcasts, Spotify and Stitcher.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 12, 2020)

I see they redid this ad, to show a racist asshole with his knee on another clowns neck, mocking Floyd George's murder and they replaced the tiki torch losers scene at the end. They figure this ad captures the spirit of the times and will most likely run it on TV. As Rick Wilson said, the culture war has suddenly become inverted, many were surprised at the seemingly sudden shift in public attitudes. Donald still doesn't get it, and most likely never will, he only knows how to divide and sow discord, most people have had enough of the bullshit.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Flag of Treason*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I never count my chickens


That's right, there is that black hole..super delegates.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> That's right, there is that black hole..super delegates.


Super delegates not part of the general election. Sanders has already conceded and Biden has enough delegates to win the first round of ballots, so, you won't have super delegates to carp about this time.

Electoral College, yes. That biases the general election from a simple popular vote to one that is biased toward states with smaller populations.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> We're fucked, my mom's a teacher. She says the kids far dumber now then when she started her career, like beyond repair dumb. She cracks me up. She tells me recently about assigning eighth graders a subject for an assay in science class. One girl was assigned the sea sponge, she then proceeded to write an assay about a contraceptive device. LMAO!


At least she didn't do an essay on this guy


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 12, 2020)

spl1 said:


> the party that was 100% against civil rights until the 90's??? ok


Fact-checked, rated as "pants on fire"

Major race-related legislation 1960-1980:
Civil Rights Act 1964- Johnson (D)
Economic Opportunity Act 1964- Johnson (D)
Voting Rights Act 1965- Johnson (D)
Civil Rights Act 1968- Johnson (D)
Community Reinvestment Act 1977- Cater (D)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271545126721073152


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271601316133867521


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271545126721073152


Why face them and address their concerns when you can just label them Antifa and terrorists and lynch them with the power of the military? I mean, if they wanted to be taken seriously and heard, why wouldnt they just arm themselves to the teeth and storm their state Capitol buildings or a National Wildlife Refuge? That's what real patriots would do, right?


----------



## dabby duck (Jun 12, 2020)

*Starbucks bows to 'boycott' pressure, will let staff wear Black Lives Matter gear*
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/starbucks-dress-code-and-plans-to-create-250000-shirts-speaking-out-again-systemic-racism-133106893.html


1. https://news.mongabay.com/2018/09/slave-labor-found-at-starbucks-certified-brazil-coffee-plantation/
2. https://news.mongabay.com/2019/05/slave-labor-found-at-second-starbucks-certified-brazilian-coffee-farm/
3. https://www.greenqueen.com.hk/nespresso-starbucks-coffee-beans-supplied-by-child-labour-farms-investigation/
4. https://fairworldproject.org/starbucks-has-a-slave-labor-problem/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2020)

dabby duck said:


> *Starbucks bows to 'boycott' pressure, will let staff wear Black Lives Matter gear*
> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/starbucks-dress-code-and-plans-to-create-250000-shirts-speaking-out-again-systemic-racism-133106893.html
> 
> 
> ...


how does this effect you


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's another lying, two faced, backstabbing sack of shit that needs to go this November


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271467300651241472


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271467300651241472


Pile on from now till november, no rest for the wicked, take it all back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

*New Rule: Democracy's Safe Word | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, Igor, your translator needs work. the word is misleading.


Now now, how could a NASA employee (with a felony conviction) not have a command of the English language? Come on fog ...... jeesh. Not sure about the US penal system but I guess they’ve expanded the course offerings in the prisons to include the sciences.......that’s great.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Holy hell, you're still here? I spent the day weeding and I thought of you. Well, there are more weeds to pull.


There are always weeds to pull......fucking weeds.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2020)

spl1 said:


> All you weak ass weed farmers that are living paycheck to paycheck need to stop drinking the political kool-aid and start farming. Fuck these dudes that cry about there sad little lives. Grow your car, house, or property payment.
> In the ten years, I have been off and on this website, I have grown over 30 million plants and have made and lost a lot of money. Stop listening to these crybabies and learn how to grow your paycheck and don't follow them. if they knew how to grow more than nitrogen filled mids they wouldn't be crying about the economy...


Hmmm 30,000,000 plants you say. That’s a lot of plants over 10 years. Almost impossible I would think. That’s like 8000 plants a day ..... busy beaver huh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Hmmm 30,000,000 plants you say. That’s a lot of plants over 10 years. Almost impossible I would think. That’s like 8000 plants a day ..... busy beaver huh.


I think they should ban the asshole


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's another lying, two faced, backstabbing sack of shit that needs to go this November


If he truly believes in a God, he must be sweating bullets about now.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they should ban the asshole


I think he’s entertaining, great morning coffee read lol.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271467300651241472


Or, name Pearl Harbor after Yamamoto.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

Everybody knows what Donald will do, he's completely predictable and he's completely shocked by the results of the protests, he's denying reality again.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nicolle Wallace Describes The ‘Surreal State’ Of The 2020 Race | Deadline | MSNBC*





The president digs into the culture wars he is fueling while Joe Biden warns that Trump will try to steal the November election. Aired on 06/11/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

*SHOCK: Mitch McConnell LOSING in Kentucky Poll*


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Everybody knows what Donald will do, he's completely predictable and he's completely shocked by the results of the protests, he's denying reality again.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Nicolle Wallace Describes The ‘Surreal State’ Of The 2020 Race | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Of course he is shocked. He has never once in his life had to face the realities of life and struggle in america, by choice as much as by station in life. Now it's on his doorstep and hes terrified. We might as well be an alien invasion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

*Let's talk about the fruit of freedom....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

Beau stresses the importance of learning, growth and change at the end. Fist they STFU, then they stop supporting stupid shit and shitheads, then they co exist and for many it's as far as they get, but toleration is not enough, people must form a community to live and flourish in the pursuit of happiness.

Beau continues his education of rednecks, they will watch and listen to someone who looks and sounds like they do. I believe Beau is effective in what he does with his short 5 minute videos, made from his garage (man cave).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about NASCAR, flags, and heritage....*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

*Chris Hayes On Why Racists Are Drawn To Trump | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “There is an undeniable racial component to the bond that he has with a certain part of his base.” Aired on 6/11/2020.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about the fruit of freedom....*


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2020)

Irony. It looks painful for the draft dodger to salute a soldier.

Now, _this_ is more comfortable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

*Evangelicals Unmasked*


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Cater





DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Evangelicals Unmasked*


Love me some Betty Bowers. She truly is America's Best Christian.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers...








Trump has trouble lifting glass of water and walking down ramp at West Point graduation


He’s trembling again. President Trump struggled to lift a glass of water Saturday during his speech to U.S. Military Academy graduates at West Point. Trump started to lift the glass with his right hand but seemed unable to guide it all the way up to his lips. The president used his left hand to...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

Fox Runs Monty Python Parody Post From Reddit as Example of 'Infighting' at CHAZ Protest Area in Seattle


Fox hilariously mistook a parody post from Reddit as real and aired it on the network. But it was actually from a Monty Python film.




www.mediaite.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Fox Runs Monty Python Parody Post From Reddit as Example of 'Infighting' at CHAZ Protest Area in Seattle
> 
> 
> Fox hilariously mistook a parody post from Reddit as real and aired it on the network. But it was actually from a Monty Python film.
> ...


That's a joke, right?

Please say it's a joke.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Fox Runs Monty Python Parody Post From Reddit as Example of 'Infighting' at CHAZ Protest Area in Seattle
> 
> 
> Fox hilariously mistook a parody post from Reddit as real and aired it on the network. But it was actually from a Monty Python film.
> ...


I can't believe this is real fucking life.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's a joke, right?
> 
> Please say it's a joke.


Of course it's not a joke, Fox viewers dont have a sense of humor. That's why there are no conservative comedians.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Thoughts and prayers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parkinson's is for losers. Am I right, donald?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 13, 2020)

Fucking retards.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

Near the end of my journey here on this rock I can honestly say Idiocracy is a documentary...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

My relatives believe when you have a cardinal visit it's a relative from heaven. The last family get together my wifes sister said oh look it's a cardinal. My wife said I hope it's not a relative of the crazy cardinal that used to peck on the windshield of our truck.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Near the end of my journey here on this rock I can honestly say Idiocracy is a documentary...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Of course it's not a joke, Fox viewers dont have a sense of humor. That's why there are no conservative comedians.


Here is the most applicable Monty Python scene for America if Trump wins in November, only it will be guys with pick up trucks and red MAGA hats, they will also sell body bags at inflated prices. A republican gains his inheritance.
*TRUMP *
*Pence*
*2020*


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is the most applicable Monty Python scene for America if Trump wins in November, only it will be guys with pick up trucks and red MAGA hats, they will also sell body bags at inflated prices. A republican gains his inheritance.
> *TRUMP *
> *Pence*
> *2020*


All great satirical comedy has a healthy dose of sad truth. Python has that in spades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Parkinson's is for losers. Am I right, donald?


Reminds me of Hitler near the end, nerves are destroying him and stress is hastening the decline, Der Fuhrer had a similar issue in the dying days of the war. I can see them dragging him out of the WH blubbering and frothing at the mouth, if the heat gets hot enough.

Remember Donald already tried to order a large scale mass murder in LaFayette park but was talked out of it, he would have used live ammunition, if he wasn't for those advising him and subordinates didn't refuse.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Thoughts and prayers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's like a 5-year-old.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's like a 5-year-old.


Well, his doctor says he could live to be 200, so I guess he will be around for a while.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I can't believe this is real fucking life.


You? My question is how can he keep topping himself we have 5 months to go.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Well, his doctor says he could live to be 200, so I guess he will be around for a while.


Actually that was Trumpy* who wrote the letter. I recently read where the doctor was quoted saying just that and he signed off on it.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Actually that was Trumpy* who wrote the letter. I recently read where the doctor was quoted saying just that and he signed off on it.


This is my shocked face.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Thoughts and prayers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he hasn't worn a tan suit, or ordered spicy mustard on his hamberders.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Well, his doctor says he could live to be 200, so I guess he will be around for a while.


So will the prison.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Well, he hasn't worn a tan suit, or ordered spicy mustard on his hamberders.


TanSuitGate was funny then, now its downright ridiculous. Putting on a tan suit would literally be the least offensive thing Trump has done while in office.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

Black pastor called 911 after alleged attack. The cops arrested him.


A sheriff in Virginia has apologized to a Black pastor who was mistakenly arrested after he called authorities for help during an alleged attack by a white family earlier this month. Pastor Leon McCray was at his home on June 1 when he saw two people trying to dump a refrigerator on his...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 13, 2020)

Black man repeatedly stabbed by white man who made racist comments, police say


A white man stabbed a Black man multiple times outside a Texas bar after making several racist comments, police said. Montana Amburn, 27, was taken into custody following the Wednesday night incident at Mickey’s Pub in Mineral Wells, about 50 miles west of Fort Worth. He was charged with...




news.google.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Well, he hasn't worn a tan suit, or ordered spicy mustard on his hamberders.


grey poupon which is white wine mustard.

White House Portrait - Official


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Black pastor called 911 after alleged attack. The cops arrested him.
> 
> 
> A sheriff in Virginia has apologized to a Black pastor who was mistakenly arrested after he called authorities for help during an alleged attack by a white family earlier this month. Pastor Leon McCray was at his home on June 1 when he saw two people trying to dump a refrigerator on his...
> ...


I'm sure it was just a routine procedure that everyone was handcuffed until the police could sort it out. The white folks were handcuffed too, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2020)

His brain is turning to mush, the other rats will commit more crimes and try to blame it on mush brain.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> His brain is turning to mush, the other rats will commit more crimes and try to blame it on mush brain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594712


He looks like a drunken catfish in this picture. Gross. But hey, at least he's not a black president! Am I right? Can I get a very conservative Christian amen!?


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> grey poupon which is white wine mustard


Very, very white....but of course.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> grey poupon which is white wine mustard.
> 
> White House Portrait - Official
> 
> View attachment 4594674


"A spicy mustard, or something like that, *Dijon* mustard..."


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


You know what I really hate about Graham, and there are a few things, but that guy should have the balls (Ha Ha  )(he doesn't have any ) to come out as being a homosexual, because I've known lot of queens in my life, and that fucker is as gay as the day is long.
As my gay friends would say, he's just a closet


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I really hate about Graham, and there are a few things, but that guy should have the balls (Ha Ha  )(he doesn't have any ) to come out as being a homosexual, because I've known lot of queens in my life, and that fucker is as gay as the day is long.
> As my gay friends would say, he's just a closet


Self-denial is important in the GOP. It's how they maintain their rage at all of us out here living our best lives.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 13, 2020)

Bunkerboy is upset about rampgate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2020)

Biden jogging up and down handicap ramps and drinking water with one hand to own trump

LOfuckingL


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 13, 2020)

http://imgur.com/8l6Utza


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I really hate about Graham, and there are a few things, but that guy should have the balls (Ha Ha  )(he doesn't have any ) to come out as being a homosexual, because I've known lot of queens in my life, and that fucker is as gay as the day is long.
> As my gay friends would say, he's just a closet


I understand why he chooses to hide his sexuality. Admitting he is gay would make him look human.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about the fruit of freedom....*





schuylaar said:


> he did a fine job and i didn't even want chicken or watermelon afterward


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

Trump gutted the EPA and walked out on climate change conferences.

Jesus Christ, another issue with microplastics, we are gonna have to have international policy on this shit and climate change before we are buried in it and roasting while running for higher ground and away from rising sea level. Fish are full of plastic and soon we will be too, it's also in the water you drink. Think if you hunt you aren't eating this shit?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Forget acid rain. Plastic rain is now falling across the U.S.


Researchers say that more than 1,000 tons of tiny plastic microparticles falls upon the western U.S. each year.



www.usatoday.com





*Forget acid rain. Plastic rain is now falling across the U.S.*


“Plastics don’t decompose. They just break down into smaller and smaller fibers."
The research is just the beginning of understanding how microplastics move through ecosystems.
The findings were published Thursday in the peer-reviewed journal Science.
Here's something else to worry about: plastic rain.
Delivered like dust by the wind and rain, researchers in a new study estimate that more than 1,000 tons of tiny plastic microparticles – roughly the equivalent of 120-300 million plastic water bottles – falls upon national parks and protected wilderness areas in the western United States each year.
The findings were published Thursday in the peer-reviewed journal Science in the article "Plastic rain in protected areas of the United States."
Lead researcher Janice Brahney of Utah State University was "shocked" at the amount of microplastic her team uncovered, she said in a statement.
“Plastics don’t decompose," she told the Denver Post. "They just break down into smaller and smaller fibers, and that allows them to be transported through the atmosphere, repeatedly being carried through the atmosphere."

Overall, the world produced 348 million metric tons of plastic in 2017 and global production shows no sign of slowing down. In the United States, the per capita production of plastic waste is 340 grams per day.
High resilience and longevity make plastics particularly useful in everyday life, but these same properties lead to progressive fragmentation instead of degradation in the environment. These "microplastics" are known to accumulate in wastewaters, rivers, and ultimately the worlds' oceans – and as Brahney's team showed, they also accumulate in the atmosphere.
*more...*


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump gutted the EPA and walked out on climate change conferences.
> 
> Jesus Christ, another issue with microplastics, we are gonna have to have international policy on this shit and climate change before we are buried in it and roasting while running for higher ground and away from rising sea level. Fish are full of plastic and soon we will be too, it's also in the water you drink. Think if you hunt you aren't eating this shit?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Yummy, embrace it. Instead of iron chefs, we can become plastic chefs. With dishes like plastic laden fillet of Salmon with a micro plastic glaze, smoked in a plastic bag, served with a side of styrene mash.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I understand why he chooses to hide his sexuality. Admitting he is gay would make him look human.


He's quite religious and an alcoholic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Well, his doctor says he could live to be 200, so I guess he will be around for a while.


It wouldn't be long enough to fulfill his eventual sentence, he would need to live to be a thousand before he got parole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Yummy, embrace it. Instead of iron chefs, we can become plastic chefs. With dishes like plastic laden fillet of Salmon with a micro plastic glaze, smoked in a plastic bag, served with a side of styrene mash.


The plastic can provide the glaze...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Biden jogging up and down handicap ramps and drinking water with one hand to own trump
> 
> LOfuckingL


Keep baiting him, hurt his poor little feelings and defending an ego that is too large for an army to defend, keep him tweeting, saying and doing stupid shit.

Joe should challenge Donald to a foot race (for the victims of covid charity) the length of the reflecting pool, the loser gets dunked, have the SCOTUS judge the winner! Call him fat boy Donald, or fat Donnie.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

Roofing company workers forced onto ground, held at gunpoint by man who thought they were antifa


Felony charges are possible in wake of the incident in a Loveland neighborhood. A victim was a CSU football player.



www.9news.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The plastic can provide the glaze...


Ummmmmmm.........plastic glaze!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> "A spicy mustard, *or* something like that, *Dijon* mustard..."


or.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> or.


I dont see the problem. It's the same price as any other spicy mustard at Aldi, and I put mustard on everything, definitely burgers, sandwiches, and fries. It almost seems like it wasnt about the mustard at all.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I dont see the problem. It's the same price as any other spicy mustard at Aldi, and I put mustard on everything, definitely burgers, sandwiches, and fries. It almost seems like it wasnt about the mustard at all.


well you're kind of coming in on a conversation..


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> well you're kind of coming in on a conversation..


Yeah, I've been reading. It was sarcasm.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Yeah, I've been reading. It was sarcasm.


it's just that it was a week over the mustard..a few over the tan suit- and then there's Trump* and everything he's done with the blessing of the christians to rip our country apart.. i mean when was the last time you saw police running out of their station because it's on fire? all the WH police etc won't save him if protesters decide to storm the WH- we are legion.



we don't even need the mask anymore..our pandemic masks take care of the job nicely.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

How the UK deals with hate.
*Former Miss Hitler beauty pageant contestant jailed with three others for being National Action member*





Former Miss Hitler beauty pageant contestant jailed with three others for being National Action members National Action was banned in December 2016 after a series of rallies and incidents By Telegraph Reporters 9 June 2020 • 4:41pm Alice Cutter Credit: West Midlands Police Four neo-Nazi "diehards" convicted of being members of the banned terrorist group National Action have been jailed. Former Miss Hitler beauty pageant contestant Alice Cutter and her former partner Mark Jones were ...


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Watching from the UK at the USA implodescunder the leadership of a fucking wanker. 

Been coming a long time and waiting until the nationals of the state finally fuck him off. 

All well and good protesting but he still calls ALL the shots while the nationals get frustrated even more and risk death by Covid, HE wins all the time and will always until you make a proper move. 

Shout all you want but he's still there in full charge and the citizens put him there so take him down.

All too little too late in my opinion but here we are with the USA providing yet another comedy show BUT this shit now is serious and we, the world, are fed up of the constant US fucking A Trumpster comedy show. 

No good bolting the stable door after the horse has bolted us Englishmen say and also, if you're going to do a job, do it right and shouting does fuck all. 

Get a move on I'd say.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2020)

Birthday Greetings


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Shout all you want but he's still there in full charge and the citizens put him there so take him down.


Don't you worry boyo, the majority of the citizens have his number & fuck all is going to save his sorry ass come November.
I apologize for this fucking disaster of a Presidency, but we will get it right next time, guaranteed.
Oh, how's that cunt Boris doing by the way? 
Seems too me that your fucked also


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Watching from the UK at the USA implodescunder the leadership of a fucking wanker.
> 
> Been coming a long time and waiting until the nationals of the state finally fuck him off.
> 
> ...


it is only the by the good grace of 'we the people' the White House hasn't been stormed as of yet..you're familiar with the outcome of a bad king.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't you worry boyo, the majority of the citizens have his number & fuck all is going to save his sorry ass come November.
> I apologize for this fucking disaster of a Presidency, but we will get it right next time, guaranteed.
> Oh, how's that cunt Boris doing by the way?
> Seems too me that your fucked also


We're fine in comparison to you shouters. 

Next time you say so this November then and continue shouting until then and the Trump result seems likely anyway. 

Just as I said and you have confirmed, shouters who will continue until November then shout some more. 

Endless shouting from the top to the very bottom and what the USA is well known for world wide.

Get a move on FFS, the world is watching eagerly for the shouters to finally spring into action or is a just another comedy show.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> We're fine in comparison to you shouters.
> 
> Next time you say so this November then and continue shouting until then and the Trump result seems likely anyway.
> 
> ...


and what kind of racism is the UK known for?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

This recent statement by the Lincoln Project has little to do with this thread, but in a way it does (does that make any sense?  )
Anyway, come November it is definitely time to clean the Congress out & get rid of all those hypocritical, self-serving asshole Republicans.
Enough is enough


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> We're fine in comparison to you shouters.
> 
> Next time you say so this November then and continue shouting until then and the Trump result seems likely anyway.
> 
> ...


How's Brexit working out for you


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and what kind of racism is the UK known for?


Just windy shouters who shout for change and do fuck all else while the world is force fed its shit. 

That annoys me but no way racist nor makes me a racist. 

You?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Just windy shouters who shout for change and do fuck all else while the world is force fed its shit.
> 
> That annoys me but no way racist nor makes me a racist.
> 
> You?


Why do you care what other people think, racist?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Don't you worry boyo, the majority of the citizens have his number & fuck all is going to save his sorry ass come November.
> I apologize for this fucking disaster of a Presidency, but we will get it right next time, guaranteed.
> Oh, how's that cunt Boris doing by the way?
> Seems too me that your fucked also


Nah, I hear people like Boris. Not so much by choice, but more like a novelty item.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> How's Brexit working out for you


Don't know because it don't matter to me. It's individual circumstances and that has no issue to me at all. It's a free world for an Englishman and if you spare a second to worry about brexit and being a dope smoker
You must have fucked it up somewhere. 

Give up with the USA vs the UK dick is bigger. 

I as an English dope smoking citizen have fuck all to worry about and your concern should be more nearby if say. You and your fellow countrymen have a lot to put right if you have the balls instead of just mouth.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Watching from the UK at the USA implodescunder the leadership of a fucking wanker.
> 
> Been coming a long time and waiting until the nationals of the state finally fuck him off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Just windy shouters who shout for change and do fuck all else while the world is force fed its shit.


That sounds remarkably like that POS British fucking Empire that subjugated most of the World for 400 fucking years, until the Americans, the Irish & Indians kicked they're sorry asses back too that Shithole called England.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Why do you care what other people think, racist?


What colour am I silly sausage? 

Lol ffs


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Sure beats waging war on the people you serve. 

A good brew. 

Well played trumpeter


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Sure beats waging war on the people you serve.
> 
> A good brew.
> 
> Well played trumpeter


Don't get me wrong, I would still happily have your guy over ours.

But your country is getting attacked with the same propaganda warfare by Russia as we currently are. We are in this fight for our democracies together.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 14, 2020)

It Can Happen Here | Cass R. Sunstein


Many accounts of the Nazi period depict a barely imaginable series of events, a nation gone mad. That makes it easy to take comfort in the thought that it can’t happen again. But some depictions of Hitler’s rise are more intimate and personal. They focus less on well-known leaders, significant...




getpocket.com


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That sounds remarkably like that POS British fucking Empire that subjugated most of the World for 400 fucking years, until the Americans, the Irish & Indians kicked they're sorry asses back too that Shithole called England.


Ah really 

Whilst you lot looked like cavemen before us lot arrived to try to teach you English but some just never get it. 

Still to this very day even. Look at them perform ffs.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Birthday Greetings


"They're not dog whistles when everyone can hear them. " Right on, Betty!


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Seems too me that your fucked also


Cant we all agree we are all fucked? Well, the Canadians seem to be doing pretty good comparatively. Fuckin Canucks always seem to be winning, the bastards. I wish I was one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Ah really
> 
> Whilst you lot looked like cavemen before us lot arrived to try to teach you English but some just never get it.
> 
> Still to this very day even. Look at them perform ffs.


Good day in GB today, right mate?





This powerful image of a Black man carrying a white counter-protester to safety frames a day of chaos and race-inspired violence in London



you have no moral authority, at all, to denigrate anyone.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Very much the mouthy image much of the world would expect really. 

Same same but different and oh so very typical.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Cant we all agree we are all fucked? Well, the Canadians seem to be doing pretty good comparatively. Fuckin Canucks always seem to be winning, the bastards. I wish I was one.


I want to live where Mohana lives and I'll be content. For the meantime a split between the UK and Asia is fine but planes need to get flying first.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> This is not our problem but we had your back like always.


You've had our back, like always?
If it wasn't for the USA, you'd be speaking fucking German.
Get real


----------



## spek9 (Jun 14, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Cant we all agree we are all fucked? Well, the Canadians seem to be doing pretty good comparatively. Fuckin Canucks always seem to be winning, the bastards. I wish I was one.


How in the hell is a Canadian "winning" when there's no damned hockey!?

Your priorities are way wrong when determining if Canada is winning


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You've had our back, like always?
> If it wasn't for the USA, you'd be speaking fucking German.
> Get real


Get facts correct please and don't preach what you think is history to me. 

You lot came in last and good you did because we got rid of most of them before you came. You joined the winning team as sub late in the game pal and saved fuck all. 

Get facts my boy before your great nation stories from uncle Joe.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

spek9 said:


> How in the hell is a Canadian "winning" when there's no damned hockey!?
> 
> Your priorities are way wrong when determining if Canada is winning


Brother, I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You've had our back, like always?
> If it wasn't for the USA, you'd be speaking fucking German.
> Get real


We took in their Royal refugees too.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Don't know because it don't matter to me. It's individual circumstances and that has no issue to me at all. It's a free world for an Englishman and if you spare a second to worry about brexit and being a dope smoker
> You must have fucked it up somewhere.
> 
> Give up with the USA vs the UK dick is bigger.
> ...


Buggah got all 'is teeth, wot?


----------



## KK26 (Jun 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Buggah got all 'is teeth, wot?


Cringe worthy for an Englishman. 

Like speaking a different language. 

Give up please.


----------



## topcat (Jun 14, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Cringe worthy for an Englishman.
> 
> Like speaking a different language.
> 
> Give up please.


Mad Dog.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

*Is Lindsey Graham in political free fall New south Carolina poll bad news for Trump boot polisher*





Is Lindsey Graham in political free fall New south Carolina poll bad news for Trump boot polisher


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 14, 2020)

Has TOTALLY DIVIDED THE COUNTRY..
His ass is out of here!!
Can’t wait!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2020)

*James Carville warns America Trump will do anything to cling to power*


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 14, 2020)

Dude is looking like he is showing up to rumble in a 80's video.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 14, 2020)

tRUmp now has his own WaterGait.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Dude is looking like he is showing up to rumble in a 80's video.


The man boobs. Also bad back. lulz


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

Craigslist is where you find all the "Minorities for tRUmp" lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2020)

It's still early, but as the pros say many of the votes are getting "locked in" now, as the election approaches I would expect others to pile on too. That's not counting what's gonna happen between now and nov with Donald, events, congressional oversight and court cases. Whatever racist hardcore base Trump has, he will be digging into that too before election day. It's the house and the senate are where the damage will be greatest, especially if the democrats can tie Trump as closely as possible to them, which is no problem. The senate is the prize now and getting rid of as many of the republican cocksuckers as possible. Joe beating Trump in a landslide will cost the GOP more senate seats and if Nancy impeaches him and makes them defend trump over the covid response while the folks back home are getting hammered with covid...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Ad Uses Sen. Graham's Praise For Joe Biden | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The group Republican Voters Against Trump have launched a new ad using words from Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., on Joe Biden's character. The Morning Joe panel discusses. Aired on 06/15/2020


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Craigslist is where you find all the "Minorities for tRUmp" lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595946


*May be applied to community service

Wtf?


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 15, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> *May be applied to community service
> 
> Wtf?


This might be some of that casual, socially-engrained racism I've heard people mention somewhere recently.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Dude is looking like he is showing up to rumble in a 80's video.


lol I didn't realize how well these two videos sink up when you play them at the same time.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

i'm going to place this here under 'what has ttrumpy* done to our country'?

enjoy..we've had quite a few neighbors (THE outside element) steal packages recently and this came to my attention..some good engineering prowess and you've caught your thief!..BTW this was NOT worth police time- but shaking down and murdering black men and women?






last I looked..a package thief is 'real' policing (which is what you said you want to do)..someone selling singles? not so fvcking much! (and just so we're keeping it real..people don't want to buy singles and would prefer the whole pack!)


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

topcat said:


>


i love Better Bowers..i know republicans that have those pearls and red suit


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



what a jelly fvck.

wasn't he the one who went down the stairs a day ago, one by one, causing everyone to talk about his neurological holds glass with two hands? why yes it was..he's a 5-year-old..christ! that's when he split from himself psychologically..he had some fvcking trauma classic case shrinks 101 can tell you this..everything about trumpy* is juvenile because he's 5 in a 74 year old man body.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what a jelly fvck.


He pretends it was slippery while he hobbled down the path.. the man next to him floated alone just fine.. I thought he was gonna give 45 a hand.. you know like when you help an old lady cross the street!!

Wish the fvck he could be smooth as Obama!!
What a red faced JOKE!!! Really disappointing me....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2020)

“Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World’s Most Dangerous Man"

Now that's a fucking book title.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> “Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World’s Most Dangerous Man"
> 
> Now that's a fucking book title.


That is awesome.





> A niece of President Trump will divulge a series of damaging stories about him in an upcoming book, the first time that the president could be forced to grapple with unflattering revelations by a member of his own family.
> 
> The niece, Mary Trump, will release the book, “Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World’s Most Dangerous Man,” on July 28, according to Ms. Trump’s publisher, Simon & Schuster. The Daily Beast first reported on the book on Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 15, 2020)

I hope Mary doesn't fall out of a window.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I hope Mary doesn't fall out of a window.


...before the book hits the shelves at least.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm going to place this here under 'what has ttrumpy* done to our country'?
> 
> enjoy..we've had quite a few neighbors (THE outside element) steal packages recently and this came to my attention..some good engineering prowess and you've caught your thief!..BTW this was NOT worth police time- but shaking down and murdering black men and women?
> 
> ...


I almost never watch videos people post as most are a waste of time.

That was time well wasted! lol


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 4596339


so many 'Mary's'..let's see mommy was Mary Ann, sister was Mary Ann and niece is Mary? is her mother the dirty Trumpy* judge who had to step down because of her brother..Dotard Donald?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I almost never watch videos people post as most are a waste of time.
> 
> That was time well wasted! lol


i figured there would be a few here after my own heart and would so enjoy, as I did.

thank you for clicking play


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol I didn't realize how well these two videos sink up when you play them at the same time.


trumps base the lone hardcore wolf and it's death rattle.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2020)

"The concept of choke holds sounds so innocent, so perfect..." - Individual 1 interviewed on Fux Nooz.
Edit: "When the looting starts, the shooting starts means two things, very different things." He thinks Frank Rizzo made that quote, but he never said it. Rizzo was infamous for a campaign of "vote white", though. Just a little off. The University of Pennsylvania and the Whoreton school of business must be proud of passing this Neanderthal.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> "The concept of choke holds sounds so innocent, so perfect..." - Individual 1 interviewed on Fux Nooz.


yeah, in a serial killers world..this guy is so creepy..he also likes to hear himself talk except he doesn't comprehend what he's saying. in no way does a choke hold sound innocent or perfect.

such a ghoul.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> *May be applied to community service
> 
> Wtf?


* means criminals welcome.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 4596339


Sad birthday boy. Melanie wished happy birthday to the Army, but not a word about hubby's. Skillfully unsaid.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 15, 2020)

Four white swine


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yeah, in a serial killers world..this guy is so creepy..he also likes to hear himself talk except he doesn't comprehend what he's saying. in no way does a choke hold sound innocent or perfect.
> 
> such a ghoul.


Oh, I dont know, if I had donald in a chokehold, I can image it would sound perfect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

America's real problem, Trump is manifestation of it, Mitch is all for it, but Donald is an idiot who won't STFU and who is destroying his majority. Mitch objects more to Donald's style than his substance, Mitch only cares about power and it's slipping from his grasp.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Indifference To Governing A Symptom Of Post-Policy GOP | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow considering the possibility, as proposed by Steve Benen in his new book, The Impostors, that best way to make sense of the political behavior of Donald Trump and the Republican Party is to realize that they are not interested in policy so much as obtaining and preserving power. Aired on 6/15/2020. 

*Americans Learn First-Hand The Burdens Of Post-Policy Politics | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Steve Benen, Rachel Maddow Show producer and author of the newly released "The Impostors," talks with Rachel Maddow about Donald Trump as a symptom of a Republican Party Republican Party that has abandoned the rigors of governing and the principles of policy making. Aired on 6/15/2020.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> * means criminals welcome.


In this case it means much more than that. It’s a classic racist micro aggression used by a classic racist campaign and regime. 

It’s implying these people of colour whom they’re looking for for their hate rallies will most likely have a criminal record. 

It’s a disgusting display of overt racism, IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yeah, in a serial killers world..this guy is so creepy..he also likes to hear himself talk except he doesn't comprehend what he's saying. in no way does a choke hold sound innocent or perfect.
> 
> such a ghoul.


What would expect from someone who proudly talks about riot police mowing through peaceful protesters “like a knife through butter” to make way for his walk of shame?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

Mexico won't send any more agricultural workers to Canada because of covid deaths. WTF is the situation like for them in the states? I know American farmers legally bring in immigrants to work, but hire many undocumented people too. Mexicans aren't exactly climbing the imaginary wall to get into the USA lately either from what I'm hearing.

*Mexico hits pause on sending temporary foreign workers after COVID-19 deaths*
*It's estimated 300 Mexicans working in Canada are infected*

Mexico won't send any more temporary foreign workers to Canada until it has more clarity on why two died due to COVID-19, the country's ambassador to Canada said Monday.

That means as many as 5,000 temporary foreign workers expected to arrive in Canada in the coming months are being held back, for now.

"It's so we can reassess with the federal authorities, provinces and farmers why this happened and if there is anything to correct," Juan Jose Gomez Camacho said in an interview.

The two men — one died this month and the other in late May — were employed by different farms in the Windsor, Ont., area, a farming heartland in southwestern Ontario that has seen ongoing outbreaks.

The outbreaks were cited Monday as the reason Ontario Premier Doug Ford said the region can't follow in the footsteps of others and loosen restrictions designed to slow the spread of COVID-19.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Oh, I dont know, if I had donald in a chokehold, I can image it would sound perfect.


It wouldn't take much, considering how he sucks for air in the best of times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

I see Joe and the dems have started up, they will have to compete for air time with all the anti Trump ads from former republicans though!

*DNC Launches First Ad Offensive Against Trump | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 16, 2020)

What a despicable lot.








Trump’s ‘Baby Lives Matter’ Onesies Part of Tradition of Pro-Life Co-opting


The merch was designed to both disrespect BLM and please the anti-abortion movement, which has a history of appropriating civil-rights rhetoric.




nymag.com


----------



## topcat (Jun 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a despicable lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, they're really only concerned about _unborn _babies. After birth, they're on their own, they even want them to suffer. Take away food stamps, school lunches and welfare payments.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> * means criminals welcome.


jesus and i'm thinking that they are trying to rip people off because they don't have any relationship to court system..just trying not to pay the actors.

people are shitty.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a despicable lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imitation is by far the best form of flattery- it means it's working..they're learning to re-direct anger and fear from the pressures of a changing world.

hell, last century they would've been still bombing abortion clinics..although doctors did get smart by not having a clinic and just doing it on Saturday when the office is closed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a despicable lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It, like the "culture wars" are largely a proxy for racism, cover for most republicans and Trumpers really, the hypocrisy speaks louder than words.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a despicable lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day Donald will be outside the senate door with some goons and shake the GOP senators down for their lunch money (old habits die hard) as they come out. He will be shocked to learn after beating the shit out a few that they have free lunches and carry no change or cash. Since they also carry no principles, scrupules, or morals they will lick his ass with bloody mouths afterwards and apologize abjectly for not carrying cash...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It, like the "culture wars" are largely a proxy for racism, cover for most republicans and Trumpers really, the hypocrisy speaks louder than words.


you mean dog whistle?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mexico won't send any more agricultural workers to Canada because of covid deaths. WTF is the situation like for them in the states? I know American farmers legally bring in immigrants to work, but hire many undocumented people too. Mexicans aren't exactly climbing the imaginary wall to get into the USA lately either from what I'm hearing.
> 
> *Mexico hits pause on sending temporary foreign workers after COVID-19 deaths*
> *It's estimated 300 Mexicans working in Canada are infected*
> ...


That could suck for the honey industry around here. Lots of Mexican bee keepers come up here every year. Other than farming itself it's the only industry going on. World's biggest bee in a little town called Falher that calls itself the Honey Capital of Canada just an hour or so away from us. Francophones from Quebec settled around there in the early 1900s. Catholics.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> people are shitty.


Trump and his Republicunt goon squad are shitty. Everybody else is pretty decent. Or at least not as shitty. lol

How do you justify in your mind that paying people to cheer for you somehow makes you great? Just how delusional is this guy?

He's running scared now and it's funny as hell. To me at least but I don't have to live under his thumb.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 16, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Trump and his Republicunt goon squad are shitty. Everybody else is pretty decent. Or at least not as shitty. lol
> 
> How do you justify in your mind that paying people to cheer for you somehow makes you great? Just how delusional is this guy?
> 
> *He's running scared now and it's funny as hell*. To me at least but I don't have to live under his thumb. View attachment 4597106


every press conference his illness becomes more pronounced..i heard the one he gave yesterday has him practically a raving lunatic..have to see what that was all about..did anyone hear it or can comment?

whoa! i'm listening to it now and he sound like he has a cold..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

*John Bolton's "Tell-All" Book and Bill Barr's "Do-All-For-Donald" Agenda*





Donald Trump is attempting to keep former National Security Advisor John Bolton's tell-all book from being published. In a press conference, Trump announces that Bolton will be facing "criminal liability" if the book is published, then turns to his Attorney General Bill Barr for support. This cozy relationship between Trump and Barr is the exact opposite of the traditional separation between the White House and the Department of Justice that is so important to the lawful functioning of our government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

*Barr's New Mueller Nightmare: Key Prosecutor To Tell All Under Oath | MSNBC*





Attorney General Bill Barr has received increased scrutiny for his efforts to politicize the Department of Justice, with over 2,000 former federal prosecutors calling for his resignation for acting as the President’s “personal lawyer.” “Whistleblower” Aaron Zelinsky, a federal prosecutor who resigned in protest of Barr’s fight to grant Former Trump aide Roger Stone a lighter sentence will testify before House Dems; MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on Judiciary Chair Jerry Nadler is also calling for an anti-trust prosecutor to testify on Trump’s interference in a case involving CNN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2020)

*'Appalling' And 'Lawless': AG Barr Hammered For Protecting Trump | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*





Former GOP strategist Steve Schmidt joins MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber to discuss Attorney General Bill Barr’s “appalling” actions. Schmidt argues “The attorney general is the chief law enforcement officer of the United States, not the president's personal attorney” adding Barr “has acted in a way that is contrary to every other attorney general's understanding of their duties in that office.” Schmidt slams AG Barr for acting “like Donald Trump's Roy Cohn." (


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

*Trump Trails Biden By 16 Points In Michigan, Poll Shows | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Donald Trump is trailing Joe Biden, 39 to 55, in Michigan, according to new polling. The Morning Joe panel discusses. Aired on 06/17/2020.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Trails Biden By 16 Points In Michigan, Poll Shows | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holly shit Batman, now that's what you call a swing state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Holly shit Batman, now that's what you call a swing state.


The democrats haven't even begun to campaign yet and have hardly spent a dime, there's a billion bucks of third party anti Trump advertising going at Donald around the clock already! I figure Nancy will to hold the GOP senate's feet to the fire with a covid response impeachment trial later this summer, make them carry his water one last time while the folks back home are suffering. Donald is gone, even though he might kick and scream, the real prize now is as big a senate majority as you can get, there are 23 GOP seats up for grabs. When the enemy breaks and runs, is the time for strategic exploitation, they are weak with Trump and need to be tied to him more firmly over a very important issue, covid and the non response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Joe is gonna get banned from facebook for sure! Boy, Joe sure is pissed, Zuck and company might have to worry about another Joe though.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: Mark Zuckerberg Is 'Lying To The American People' | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe Scarborough discusses the anti-government movement that advocates for a violent uprising and how it has flourished on social media in recent months. Aired on 6/17/2020.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The democrats haven't even begun to campaign yet and have hardly spent a dime, there's a billion bucks of third party anti Trump advertising going at Donald around the clock already! I figure Nancy will to hold the GOP senate's feet to the fire with a covid response impeachment trial later this summer, make them carry his water one last time while the folks back home are suffering. Donald is gone, even though he might kick and scream, the real prize now is as big a senate majority as you can get, there are 23 GOP seats up for grabs. When the enemy breaks and runs, is the time for strategic exploitation, they are weak with Trump and need to be tied to him more firmly over a very important issue, covid and the non response.


Unfortunately, after trump gets the boot, his views and supporters will still remain. Unless trump loses in an absolute landslide, my faith in this country's future will remain uncertain.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Trails Biden By 16 Points In Michigan, Poll Shows | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom line is, he has no empathy. It's simply not within him to bring people together. It's not in his being. He's bent on hate and fear, and people actually _wanted _a person who was not a politician, but rather a ruthless businessman, a _failure_ at that, too. What kind of political strategy is division?
The syphilis is taking effect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Unfortunately, after trump gets the boot, his views and supporters will still remain. Unless trump loses in an absolute landslide, my faith in this country's future will remain uncertain.


Caution is called for and so is progressive change, so as not to generate a backlash, but certain key things will make a big difference if the democrats take it all, including state elections.* H.R.-1* is on Mitch's desk and will be the first order of business for the new congress, quickly followed by all the other bills on Mitch's desk, much of the homework has been done. This will also be followed up by other measures to take down FOX (justified under existing law and regulation) and regulate facebook to within an inch of it's fucking life, put Zuck on a leash. There should be lots of time to investigate Trump and his minions though and even freshman congress people will be on subcommittees.

In short if the democrats win a hat trick and a big enough senate majority, they will take measures without the need to compromise so much. Sure they won't have a supermajority, but if they take 10/23 seats in November, they might get what they need from those up for re election in 2024, or those who are from more moderate states. Also the trials and tribulations of Donald and his minions in the court system might affect the votes of a few too, not to mention the very many investigations that will be on going. 

The DOJ, military and national security communities have come to loathe Trump and the GOP and many have sworn retribution, this is the pool of people Joe will staff out the government with. Also, racism is now seen as a national security threat of the first order and the extreme right are seen as racist traitors, a 5th column, a source of terrorism and a conduit for hostile foreign disinformation and propaganda. Things have changed, the spooks and legal eagles are now on our side and they all want Donald's ass real fucking bad!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 17, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Holly shit Batman, now that's what you call a swing state.


It's pretty pathetic for tRUmp in Michigan, they try to have rallies for him and they're lucky if a couple hundred show up. Like everywhere there will be about 30% of the population that will support the psycho no matter what, because they're nuts too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 17, 2020)

Redbox is streaming a bunch of new current movies for free.

redbox.com/ondemand-movies

FYI..meat cases are emptying out in my area because of hoax.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> there's a billion bucks of third party anti Trump advertising going at Donald around the clock already!


Much of that from Republican groups like The Lincoln Project. He is off-putting to, if not loathed by, everyone but his sycophants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

*NY Times Reporter Who Obtained John Bolton’s Book Ahead Of Release Discusses What’s Inside | MSNBC*





Chief White House correspondent for the New York Times Peter Baker reports on the tales of troubling behavior by Donald Trump that former National Security Adviser John Bolton writes about in his book. Aired on 6/17/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

*Chyna*





*Making China Great Again*


----------



## father nature (Jun 17, 2020)

Trump 2020.
Unless of course you support domestic Democratic terrorists


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Trump 2020.
> Unless of course you support domestic Democratic terrorists


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

*Three Top DOJ Officials Quit: Are They Running From The Scarlet "T"?*





Three top DOJ Officials - Chief of the Criminal Division, Chief of the Civil Division and the Solicitor General - are quitting the DOJ. Are they bailing before Trump falls in the November election? Are they trying to avoid forever being branded with a scarlet "T", being associated with Trump's crimes and abuses? Let's look at who these three official are and what they've done for Donald Trump, what they've done to the rule of law and what they've done to We The People.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Zombie account or a sock kept in reserve, looks like someone hijacked an unused account. Kept quiet for 11 years, how many computers have you gone through in 11 years?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Trump 2020.
> Unless of course you support domestic Democratic terrorists


Every single case of terrorism since 2017 has been a right wing white male


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Trump 2020.
> Unless of course you support domestic Democratic terrorists


 "Democratic"? Your writing is a joke. It's easy to see why you're for Trump.


----------



## father nature (Jun 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Every single case of terrorism since 2017 has been a right wing white male


Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire Democratic party is always asking for


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire democratic party is always asking for


Drink much Clorox?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden blasts Trump's Covid response*





Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden blasted President Donald Trump over his administration's response to the Covid-19 coronavirus pandemic, citing recent comments where Trump suggested if the US stopped testing, the number of cases would go down.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire Democratic party is always asking for


their little make believe party is not terrorism

The hundreds of domestic terrorism acts by right wing white males, like planning to bomb immigrant families and massacring synagogues, are

Be less retarded, or just don’t talk


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire Democratic party is always asking for


Where did you hear about this? Are we just supposed to take your word for what is happening?

And I don't find it suspicious that the Democrats actually listen to all of the communities and try to come up with legislation to deal with the problems in place. But I doubt it is as clean cut of a case as you seem to want to believe it is.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 17, 2020)

Old vs New logo


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Trump 2020.
> Unless of course you support domestic Democratic terrorists


Instant ignore.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

father nature said:


> Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire Democratic party is always asking for


Like the patriots in the Malhuer National Wildlife Refuge? Like that kind of takeover by a group with demands?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Instant ignore.


You have something against beating the shit out of assholes?


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have something against beating the shit out of assholes?


I just dont abide the level of ignorance that moron is gonna try to bring to the party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Where did you hear about this? Are we just supposed to take your word for what is happening?
> 
> And I don't find it suspicious that the Democrats actually listen to all of the communities and try to come up with legislation to deal with the problems in place. But I doubt it is as clean cut of a case as you seem to want to believe it is.


Hey, I see the 3 top Trump appointees at the DOJ are running for cover. I wonder who will replace them? With Donald doing poorly in the polls lot's of Donald's and Bill Barr's "levers of power" have been reduced and regular employees will become untrustworthy or unreliable for them. This will greatly constrain what Trump and Barr will be able to pull off in the months leading up to the election. If Trump remains weak in the polls, then as the election approaches he will find it more difficult to find people willing to break the law for him, including state and local GOP election officials. Donald will be circling the drain by Labor day, if current trends prevail or worsen, he will be almost powerless in the weeks leading up to the election, many will walk out the door before election day. There is life after Trump or at least survival for some.

I wonder if those 3 clowns who just walked out of the DOJ are rich? They are gonna need millions for lawyers, cause they are gonna live on the hot seat before congress next year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I just dont abide the level of ignorance that moron is gonna try to bring to the party.


The battle is fought in the dirt and shit and in the midst of stupidity, fear and hate, it's fought online, in the streets and in homes too, many of the zombies are in your life and in your face. I don't ignore them here and I don't ignore a MAGA hat when I see one either, though they are rare in these parts. I might as well ignore a swastika and what it symbolises.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The battle is fought in the dirt and shit and in the midst of stupidity, fear and hate, it's fought online, in the streets and in homes too, many of the zombies are in your life and in your face. I don't ignore them here and I don't ignore a MAGA hat when I see one either, though they are rare in these parts. I might as well ignore a swastika and what it symbolises.


Point taken. You're right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Point taken. You're right.


It's a sign of desperation, the trolls are pulling shit out of the bag they were reserving for the election. They crawled out of the wood work early after a long silence, the BLM protests drove them to it. Donald's drop in the polls and the assault on white power and privilege that police reform represent are core issues for them. It's a sign the good guys are winning bigly, pile on and don't let up no matter if Biden is leading in the polls by 90%. Like Hitler in the end he might end up alone holed up in the bunker, with the elevator locked, they might have to dig the cocksucker out with a backhoe!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Point taken. You're right.


Imagine Joe in the white house while heavy equipment outside on the lawn digs out Donald like a fucking rat in a hole.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's a sign of desperation, the trolls are pulling shit out of the bag they were reserving for the election. They crawled out of the wood work early after a long silence, the BLM protests drove them to it. Donald's drop in the polls and the assault on white power and privilege that police reform represent are core issues for them. It's a sign the good guys are winning bigly, pile on and don't let up no matter if Biden is leading in the polls by 90%. Like Hitler in the end he might end up alone holed up in the bunker, with the elevator locked, they might have to dig the cocksucker out with a backhoe!


Dig him out? I say seal off the exits with concrete, use the backhoe to dig a big enough hole to bury all their monuments to white power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Bolton book bombshells: Trump asked China's Xi for reelection help and told him to keep building concentration camps


Former national security adviser John Bolton has leveled a stunning accusation against his former boss, claiming in his new book that President Donald Trump personally asked his Chinese counterpart, Xi Jinping, to help him win the 2020 US presidential election, according to a copy obtained by...




www.cnn.com





*Bolton book bombshells: Trump asked China's Xi for reelection help and told him to keep building concentration camps*

Washington (CNN)Former national security adviser John Bolton has leveled a stunning accusation against his former boss, claiming in his new book that President Donald Trump personally asked his Chinese counterpart, Xi Jinping, to help him win the 2020 US presidential election, according to a copy obtained by CNN Wednesday.

Bolton also charged that when Xi told Trump last year that China was building concentration camps for the mass detention of Uyghur Muslims, Trump said Xi should go ahead building the camps, "which he thought was exactly the right thing to do."
At another meeting during last year's G-20 Summit in Osaka, Bolton writes Trump "stunningly" turned the conversation to the upcoming 2020 election. The former national security adviser said Trump "stressed the importance of farmers and increased Chinese purchases of soybeans and wheat in the electoral outcome," adding that he "would print Trump's exact words, but the government's prepublication review process has decided otherwise."

Bolton said the conversation turned back to the trade deal, and Trump "proposed that for the remaining $350 billion of trade imbalances (by Trump's arithmetic), the US would not impose tariffs, but he again returned to importuning Xi to buy as many American farm products as China could."

"He is a liar," Trump told the Wall Street Journal Wednesday, adding that "everybody in the White House hated John Bolton."
He told Fox News' Sean Hannity in an interview that Bolton disclosed "highly classified information."
"And he did not have approval," Trump said.

The allegation that Trump asked the leader of a major US adversary to help him win the next election will reverberate across Washington six months after Trump was impeached on charges he sought help from Ukraine with his reelection bid. Trump openly asked China to investigate his Democratic opponent, former Vice President Joe Biden last year, and has refused to accept the conclusion of US intelligence agencies that Russia interfered in the 2016 election to try to help him win.

The claims come as the Trump campaign has tried to make China a central issue of the 2020 election, framing the President as tougher on Beijing than Biden.

The interactions with Xi were just some of the unflattering details about Trump contained in Bolton's book, titled "In the Room Where it Happened." Bolton also writes that Trump directly connected US security aid to Ukraine with an investigation into his presumptive 2020 opponent -- the key allegation in the Democrats' impeachment case -- and accuses Trump repeatedly of lying.

*Legal battle escalates*
The book has been subject to a months-long legal battle between the White House and the former national security adviser.
The fight escalated Tuesday after the Trump administration went to court to try to claw back Bolton's earnings for the book and to potentially stop its publication, arguing in a lawsuit that Bolton had breached non-disclosure agreements and was risking national security by exposing classified information.

But the White House's legal action has done little to stop details from Bolton's book from becoming public as CNN and other media outlets reported Wednesday that they obtained advanced copies. It's scheduled for official release next week.

The Justice Department asked a judge Wednesday for emergency help to stop Bolton's book publication, taking another last-ditch step in court to ramp up pressure on the former national security adviser the week before his bombshell book is released to the public.

Several top intelligence and national security officials submitted sworn statements to the judge about classified information in Bolton's book, amounting to an extraordinary level of firepower in the Justice Department's latest emergency filing in court.

The officials, including Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe, National Security Agency Director Paul Nakasone, and Director of the National Counterintelligence and Security Center William Evanina, wrote in affidavits that the book still contained classified information.
In a letter sent to the White House last week, Bolton's lawyer, Charles Cooper, accused the White House of seeking to block the book for "purely political reasons," adding that "as a practical matter, (it) comes too late."
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Dig him out? I say seal off the exits with concrete, use the backhoe to dig a big enough hole to bury all their monuments to white power.


Drill a 3" hole and pump in the potomac or perhaps drain the reflecting pool until it comes to the top of the elevator shaft. Problem solved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2020)

*Bolton Book Alleges Trump Asked China For Help Winning Re-Election | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel discusses revelations from 'The Room Where It Happened,' the new book by former National Security Adviser John Bolton. Aired on 06/18/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2020)

Lawrence covers the high (low) points Bolton's book in about 3 minutes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence O’Donnell: Donald Trump And John Bolton Deserve Each Other | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Lawrence O’Donnell says that John Bolton, like Trump, is a dishonorable man who cares more about money than his constitutional duty. Bolton saved stories about Trump's alleged impeachable acts to sell a book, instead of testifying about those acts during the impeachment trial. Aired on 6/17/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2020)

*The 'Clear Responsibility' John Bolton Had While In The White House | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Former National Security Adviser John Bolton also writes in his new book that President Trump didn't know Britain had nuclear weapons, and Trump also asked if Finland was a part of Russia. The panel continues its discussion of Bolton's book. Aired on 06/18/2020.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 18, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Instant ignore.


Exactly. Responding is what they want.

Stop taking the bait!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2020)

__





Conservatives: Feds Close to Spending More Than on Revolutionary, Civil War, WWI, II Combined


A coalition of conservative leaders sent a letter to President Donald Trump and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) warning that the congressional spending in the coronavirus must stop because it’s getting very close to $10 trillion, which is more than the government spent fighting...




www.cnsnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Republicans love to play this game right before they cause an economic disaster and hand off power to the Democrats to clean up their mess. It is the same thing they did in 08. The Republicans claimed it was better to let everything fail and as soon as the economy took a shit, they got voted out and began their 'Tea Party' nonsense about "Obama's wild spending" which was needed to fix their mess.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2020)

father nature said:


> Well....there is this one place in Seattle that has been taken over by domestic Democratic terrorists. They have actual demands, you know, like terrorists. They also just happen to be the same demands the entire Democratic party is always asking for


1. $15/hour minimum wage
2. Medicare for all
3. End Voter Suppression Free Election

heinous.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Old vs New logo


actually the 'new' is old and they are changing it..so is Uncle Bens.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2020)

*Trump said it would be 'cool' to invade Venezuela because the country is 'really part of the United States,' according to John Bolton's new book ...

 WTF ? *


Former national security adviser John Bolton claims that President Donald Trump said it would be "cool" to invade Venezuela.
Trump made the statement because he believes the nation is "really part of the United States," Bolton writes in his upcoming book, "In The Room Where It Happened: A White House Memoir."
According to The Washington Post, which published some excerpts from the book, Trump also confused the current and former presidents of Afghanistan.
Bolton also writes that Trump told Chinese President Xi Jinping that Americans wanted him to amend the Constitution to allow him to serve more than two terms.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2020)

The wheels are finally falling off.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 18, 2020)

Nominate Morgan Freeman for prez.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


There is nothing in the universe that isnt about Donald Trump.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 18, 2020)

Facebook says it took down Trump ads because they used Nazi symbol


Facebook on Thursday said it had taken action against ads run by President Trump's re-election campaign for breaching its policies on hate. The ads, which attacked what the Trump campaign described as "Dangerous MOBS of far-left groups," featured an upside-down triangle. The Anti-Defamation...




news.google.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The wheels are finally falling off.


hold on to your bong..that was one year ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2020)

*Bolton's Book Further Exposes Trump: What About the Republican Accessories After the Fact?*





Former National Security Advisor John Bolton's book further exposes Trump's attempts to have foreign countries interfere in US elections. But what about the Republicans who clearly qualify as Accessories After the Fact under the federal law? What should America's approach be to their liability?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2020)

father nature said:


> Trump 2020.


1st of all, Trump is going to be fucking DESTROYED in November.
2nd of all once he's thrown out of the WH in 2021, his immunity is over & the NY Attorney General is salivating for that because she's just waiting to put his fat ass thru the wringer for tax evasion/fraud. 
Once he's out of office, he's fucked & he knows it


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Exactly. Responding is what they want.
> 
> Stop taking the bait!


Oh, I'll reply for sure.
He's obviously a sadomasochist & wants/likes abuse, & I'm more than willing to make him smile


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, I'll reply for sure.
> He's obviously a sadomasochist & wants/likes abuse, & I'm more than willing to make him smile


Hey James, I've been hankering to fly, was gonna take the summer off because of covid, but fuck it, I fly by myself in the sticks anyway! Ordered up some batteries for quads and planes, and I got 4 charged for the long range quad in the morning, time for some FPV. Gonna learn all about planes this summer and I've got a couple ready to try with parts on the way.

I need to get out more! I started a thread in another section dedicated to FPV and all things RC and quadcopter related, I figured there are a few around the site who like to fly and get high. 





FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org





Here listen to a nice tune, crank er.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey, I see the 3 top Trump appointees at the DOJ are running for cover. I wonder who will replace them? With Donald doing poorly in the polls lot's of Donald's and Bill Barr's "levers of power" have been reduced and regular employees will become untrustworthy or unreliable for them. This will greatly constrain what Trump and Barr will be able to pull off in the months leading up to the election. If Trump remains weak in the polls, then as the election approaches he will find it more difficult to find people willing to break the law for him, including state and local GOP election officials. *Donald will be circling the drain by Labor day*, if current trends prevail or worsen, he will be almost powerless in the weeks leading up to the election, many will walk out the door before election day. There is life after Trump or at least survival for some.
> 
> I wonder if those 3 clowns who just walked out of the DOJ are rich? They are gonna need millions for lawyers, cause they are gonna live on the hot seat before congress next year.


there were so many to choose from.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like Donald is gonna sue FOX now, they have him losing more than CNN and he freaked and sued them too! He lost millions of votes over La Fayette park on June 1st.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fox News poll: Biden extends lead over Trump amid protests


The poll found 50 percent of respondents would vote for Biden, compared to 38 for Trump.




www.politico.com





*Fox News poll: Biden extends lead over Trump amid protests*
*The poll found 50 percent of respondents would vote for Biden, compared to 38 for Trump.*

President Donald Trump is trailing his Democratic rival Joe Biden by the widest margin this year, according to a Fox News poll released Thursday.

The poll, conducted from June 13 to 16, found 50 percent of respondents would vote for Biden, compared to 38 for Trump. That's a sharp change from last month's poll, which found 48 percent backing Biden and 40 percent backing Trump.

The poll was conducted amid weeks of protests over race and police brutality, a period where Trump attempted to establish himself as a "law and order" president and threatened federal force to quell demonstrators.

Some 61 percent of respondents disapproved of Trump's handling of race relations, compared to only 32 percent approving. Last month, those figures were at 56 percent and 37 percent respectively.

While just 18 percent of respondents said they or someone in their household participated in the protests after the death of George Floyd at the hands of a Minnesota police officer, 57 percent of respondents approved of the protests, compared to 35 percent disapproval.

Antipathy toward Trump was a driving factor for many Biden voters — 63 percent said they supported Biden out of a fear of Trump being reelected, while only 31 percent said they were motivated primarily by enthusiasm for Biden. Meanwhile, 62 percent of Trump supporters said they did so out of enthusiasm for the president.

The damning figures for Trump and his campaign are likely to draw a rebuke from the president, who has disparaged pollsters that publish unflattering findings. Trump has accused Fox News of publishing "phony" polls, and the Trump campaign demanded CNN apologize for some of its findings (CNN refused).

The June Fox News poll included interviews with a random pool of 1,343 registered voters over cellphone and landline with a margin of error of plus or minus 2.5 percentage points.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2020)

*Biological Bomb Ready To Blow: Trump Defies Medical Experts Pushing MAGA Rally As Virus Cases Spike*





A Tulsa lawyer joins The Beat moments after meeting with the Oklahoma Supreme Court, pushing to force CDC safety recommendations for the planned Trump campaign rally. Medical experts warn the rally is “dangerous.” As coronavirus cases spike in Oklahoma. But, Trump falsely says it is “dying out.” Oklahoma Emergency Room Doctor Samantha White, a conservative, joins the discussion telling MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber it’s a “terrible idea’ because coronavirus cases “are up over 100% over the past week.”


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, I'll reply for sure.
> He's obviously a sadomasochist & wants/likes abuse, & I'm more than willing to make him smile


I get it. It’s fun to poke the morons with a stick but for the most part you’re engaging in a battle of wits with someone who is unarmed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey James, I've been hankering to fly, was gonna take the summer off because of covid, but fuck it, I fly by myself in the sticks anyway! Ordered up some batteries for quads and planes, and I got 4 charged for the long range quad in the morning, time for some FPV. Gonna learn all about planes this summer and I've got a couple ready to try with parts on the way.
> 
> I need to get out more! I started a thread in another section dedicated to FPV and all things RC and quadcopter related, I figured there are a few around the site who like to fly and get high.
> 
> ...


That is so fucking cool!!!
I want one 
I live across the street from a beautiful farm with around a 100 acres of fields that would be perfect for that.
Send me a link to where I can get more info.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That is so fucking cool!!!
> I want one
> I live across the street from a beautiful farm with around a 100 acres of fields that would be perfect for that.
> Send me a link to where I can get more info.


My biggest problem around here is finding a place to fly, but I'm working on that one. Just go to the thread, I'm covering getting into it for cheap to give it a go, any questions and I'll see if I can answer it, or find the answer. It's a good thing to do with yer son, if he's interested, good clean fun and educational too. 

I'm settling on a goal for next summer, a long range autonomous waypoint mission to HD video some shoreline around here at low level.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just go to the thread,


Where is it?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 1st of all, Trump is going to be fucking DESTROYED in November.
> 2nd of all once he's thrown out of the WH in 2021, his immunity is over & the NY Attorney General is salivating for that because she's just waiting to put his fat ass thru the wringer for tax evasion/fraud.
> Once he's out of office, he's fucked & he knows it


I hope you are correct. If he loses the area I live in will riot and burn down their trailers....


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I hope you are correct. If he loses the area I live in will riot and burn down their trailers....


They do that anyway


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, I knew it was only a matter of time. He's finally done it:









Trump says he’s heard ‘interesting’ things about UFO mecca Roswell


President Donald Trump says he’s heard some interesting things about Roswell, but he’s not sharing even with his eldest child. Trump made the comments Thursday in a Father’s Day-themed interview wi…




nypost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Donald is gonna sue FOX now, they have him losing more than CNN and he freaked and sued them too! He lost millions of votes over La Fayette park on June 1st.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


trumpy told president xi the american people want him to revise constitution so he can have more than two terms.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The wheels are finally falling off.


I disagree. The cart that this administration is operating has been wheel-less since day one, even before.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4598875
> 
> Nominate Morgan Freeman for prez.


Investigation?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Donald is gonna sue FOX now, they have him losing more than CNN and he freaked and sued them too! He lost millions of votes over La Fayette park on June 1st.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


FOX? buh-bye, Dotard..muh muh my, my Corona!






guitar solo at the end totally worth watching- it was a nice surprise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where is it?








FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Well, I knew it was only a matter of time. He's finally done it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they can no longer contain him and a decision will have to be made.

on Tiger King: “That’s a whole strange deal going on,” Trump said. “I’ll tell you that’s a strange guy and a lot of strange people surrounding him.” ohhhh the irony of that comment.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

the country?  howabout Kellyanne? she got a HUGE lift doesn't lookkk bad but the orbit in her right eye is noticeably off.









Plastic surgeon Stephen Greenberg explains Kellyanne Conway’s new look


Conway’s “nose tip is more shapely and smaller.”




pagesix.com







now she looks like everyone else on FOX..I hope Lincoln Project isn't using my donations of $6.66, for this..she got a total makeover even her clothes..this says everything about the US..aging men, distinguished and women..? shame..shame..shame on you men! a joke no more.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

Still a b1tch.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Still a b1tch.


she was looking like a dem; they have to GOP her up for the final battle against good and evil..she's going to need a job after this and she'll be perfect for FOX.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

*"Please understand, you will not be treated like you have been in New York, Seattle, or Minneapolis. It will be a much different scene!" he wrote on Friday morning.*









Trump threatens protesters ahead of Tulsa rally


President Donald Trump warned those protesting his planned rally in Oklahoma they could be treated roughly, an opening threat a day ahead of what he says is the new kickoff of his reelection campaign.




www.cnn.com





it should be interesting to see how many show..we'll know by camera angles or lack of them.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

jesus..this is what he sees?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273799790350884864


The Supreme Court asked us to resubmit on DACA, nothing was lost or won. They “punted”, much like in a football game (where hopefully they would stand for our great American Flag). We will be submitting enhanced papers shortly in order to properly fulfil the Supreme Court’s....




Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump

...ruling & request of yesterday. I have wanted to take care of DACA recipients better than the Do Nothing Democrats, but for two years they refused to negotiate - They have abandoned DACA. Based on the decision the Dems can’t make DACA citizens. They gained nothing! 
@DHSgov
7:14 AM · Jun 19, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

Zuckerberg has said it is not Facebook's job to determine what the truth is .

"The one thing has been consistent with Facebook is the inconsistency," Greenblatt said. "It's hard to countenance how some things go up and stay up that are clearly egregious. They have an outsized role to play in the political conversation, and making sure they push prejudice out of the political conversation is not partisan. It's a matter of principle."









Facebook Removes Trump Ads With Symbol Used By Nazis. Campaign Calls It An 'Emoji'


Facebook says the campaign advertisements violated the social network's ban on hate group symbols. The Anti-Defamation League's CEO said that "ignorance is no excuse for using Nazi-related symbols."




www.npr.org





when you sign up for FB, remember, The Zuck, doesn't care about truth..and it's not his job..so that would extend to any information you post or credit cards..NOT HIS JOB!

What a leader! WHERE IS YOUR MORAL COMPASS, MARK?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> jesus..this is what he sees?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273799790350884864
> ...


That is the most epic butt-hurt-ness ad ever. 

Like not being a dick and helping people out is a political issue. And seeing someone kneeling on a guy until he dies for almost 9 minutes is not 'out of context' cell phone video. The balls on this guy. Trump is a troll through and through, the more I think about it, the more you can see his attempts to cultural divide our country.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm afraid to even get my order from McDonald's unless I see them make it myself.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is the most epic butt-hurt-ness ad ever.
> 
> Like not being a dick and helping people out is a political issue. And seeing someone kneeling on a guy until he dies for almost 9 minutes is not 'out of context' cell phone video. The balls on this guy. Trump is a troll through and through, the more I think about it, the more you can see his attempts to cultural divide our country.


he told Xi we want him to change our constitution and end term limit- that we want him past a second term..this is already in his head and has been since Xi proclaimed himself president for life..the danger of this man will not be found in the reports you post. i can't be any clearer on this, friend.

possession is 9/10 of the law.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

We The People - 2
Trumpy* - 0

In a major rebuke to President Trump, the *U.S. Supreme Court has blocked the administration's plan to dismantle an Obama-era program *that has protected 700,000 so-called DREAMers from deportation. The vote was 5-4, with Chief Justice John Roberts writing the opinion.









Supreme Court Rules For DREAMers, Against Trump


The decision is a dramatic victory for immigration advocates and gives a new lease on life for the so-called DREAMers, immigrants who were brought to the U.S. illegally as children.




www.npr.org





i wonder if he's gotten the Supremes' message, yet?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm afraid to even get my order from McDonald's unless I see them make it myself.






schuylaar said:


> he told Xi we want him to change our constitution and end term limit- that we want him past a second term..this is already in his head and has been since Xi proclaimed himself president for life..the danger of this man will not be found in the reports you post. i can't be any clearer on this, friend.
> 
> possession is 9/10 of the law.


Anything is possible, but Trump is also a troll with a whole lot of that male fragility. I wouldn't doubt he has to make himself project whatever it is that he is the most jealous of. With Kim it was his press obedience, with Xi it is power for life, Canada's pretty boy, whenever he gets around actual royalty too. The guy is a fame whore who knows they all look at him like he is the con man that he is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm afraid to even get my order from McDonald's unless I see them make it myself.


my server brought me my beverage first but no food and I couldn’t stop thinking about what they were doing to my food. it was terrifying. people don’t thank me enough for doing the job I am paid to do


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he told Xi we want him to change our constitution and end term limit- that we want him past a second term..this is already in his head and has been since Xi proclaimed himself president for life..the danger of this man will not be found in the reports you post. i can't be any clearer on this, friend.
> 
> possession is 9/10 of the law.


Geez, thanks for this. You finally are catching on. Some of us saw his dictator-in-waiting status before he took power in office. You've done nothing but tear at Democrats for so long that I thought you were turning into a Republican.

The following post was recorded at a time you were still tearing down Democrats because you hated Hillary and you had been fooled by propaganda claiming Sanders was cheated from the nomination that according to cult of Sanders, was HIS nomination in 2016. I wasn't the only one talking about Trump wanting to be a dictator and his Republikkkans wanting the same. So, thanks for finally catching up.



Fogdog said:


> I feel what you are trying to say maybe a little, I guess. But really -- "_I think the presidency is too big for one man or woman it should be the job of many and they should be held accountable for their actions maybe policed by some kind of peoples police or something like that.". _
> 
> That sounds like the original idea behind the division of power in the constitution doesn't it? This idea was rejected by the middle aged conservative white voting block of this country by the imposition of President Donald Trump on the majority. *A wannabe dictator was voted in*. Prior to that, GOP Congress ceded its role in governance and forced Obama to govern by presidential order, which only increased the power of the president. These developments are all useful to the kleptocracy or oligarchy who rule behind the scene. This train wreck has been coming for some time now, first with right wing propaganda radio that served the billionaire kleptocrats and now the subversion of social media by the same.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed by the recent election. I look to the conservative middle aged white voting block as the cause of that. I take no ownership for their actions.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

so this is one of the people they caught using protest for cover..









Air Force sergeant faces murder charges in killings of federal security officer and California sheriff's deputy


In an eight-day span, an Air Force sergeant fatally shot a federal security officer and killed a California sheriff's deputy, feds say.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

Apple is closing again.









Apple closes some stores again due to 'current COVID-19 conditions.' Is your store temporarily closing?


Apple is closing more stores again due to COVID-19 spikes including locations in Texas, Arizona, Florida, North Carolina and South Carolina.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> my server brought me my beverage first but no food and I couldn’t stop thinking about what they were doing to my food. it was terrifying. people don’t thank me enough for doing the job I am paid to do


Life sure is tough for Karen's.

She told NBC News:
“Everybody lost the whole point of the video,” Talbert, a sheriff’s deputy in McIntosh County, Ga., told NBC News. “I’m just so sick of people being mean.” 

Who exactly was mean to her and when? Yeah, I missed the point.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> FOX? buh-bye, Dotard..my Corona!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one of my favorite bands from 1980.
Very cool band


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

Donald Trump has said that he wants to find and prosecute the person who leaked information about his trip to the White House bunker, drinking Clorox and shoving UV light up his ass, amidst George Floyd protests in Washington, according to a report.

Three sources told _The New York Times_ that Mr Trump has become “consumed” with pinpointing where the leak came from and reprimanding those involved.

The report said Mr Trump is demanding that officials find and prosecute those responsible for divulging information about his trip to the bunker, which was then widely reported by the media.

Some reports said *Mr Trump staged the photo op partly out of anger at the earlier news coverage regarding the bunker. *









Trump demands officials prosecute source who leaked underground bunker trip, report says


President reportedly angered by widespread coverage of trip to shelter during George Floyd protests




www.independent.co.uk





okay, so he's making decisions out of anger now..that whole scene in LaFayette Park was because Baby Dotard was being laughed at.

this is a very important development along with FOX now reporting the real poll numbers.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Donald Trump has said that he wants to find and prosecute the person who leaked information about his trip to the White House bunker amidst George Floyd protests in Washington, according to a report.
> 
> Three sources told _The New York Times_ that Mr Trump has become “consumed” with pinpointing where the leak came from and reprimanding those involved.
> 
> ...


Donald Trump is the person my Mom must have been referring to when she used to tell me when I was young "When you point blame at someone, there are three fingers pointing back at you".


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Donald Trump is the person my Mom must have been referring to when she used to tell me when I was young "When you point blame at someone, there are three fingers pointing back at you".


i love Canadians- they're so normal.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i love Canadians- they're so normal.


But their French Fries suck 
Gravy & cheese?
Really?
Gotta be Heinz


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 19, 2020)

Karen Trump in the house


----------



## spek9 (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> But their French Fries suck
> Gravy & cheese?
> Really?
> Gotta be Heinz


Don't knock poutine until you've tried it 

I'm talking real poutine. Not this shit they sell at fast food joints nowadays.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

Mama June admits to $2,500-a-day meth habit | CNN


Things got really bad for Mama June Shannon, the reality star admitted.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Mama June admits to $2,500-a-day meth habit | CNN
> 
> 
> Things got really bad for Mama June Shannon, the reality star admitted.
> ...


$2500 a day for fucking meth?
Jesus Christ how did her heart not stop?
I used it a few times but a few lines would personally keep me going for around 8 hours.
Her dealer must have been selling her shit & laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## spek9 (Jun 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> $2500 a day for fucking meth?
> Jesus Christ how did her heart not stop?
> I used it a few times but a few lines would personally keep me going for around 8 hours.
> Her dealer must have been selling her shit & laughing all the way to the bank


No wonder Walt was able to cobble together $80 million in such a short amount of time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2020)

I think Joe could sell tickets to a few thousand guys like this and have a draw for the pleasure of doing Donald. I kinda hope Joe appoints this guy to the DOJ to do Donald, he looks properly motivated!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*John Bolton vs. Mike Pompeo in a Credibility Battle? No contest.*





John Bolton's book revealed that Secretary of State Pompeo and Secretary of Defense Esper, together with Bolton, tried 8-to-10 times to convince Trump to release the congressional funds that he was wrongfully withholding from Ukraine. Pompeo now calls Bolton a liar on that and other matters. Let's take a close and critical look at who likely is telling the truth.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

Trump administration paid millions for test tubes, got unusable mini soda bottles


Tubes don't even fit the racks used to analyze samples, may be contaminated anyway.




arstechnica.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

I saw an ad on rfdtv for this baby if anyone is interested....





Trumpy Bear Official Website


Show your patriotism with the new Trumpy Bear!




gettrumpybear.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump administration paid millions for test tubes, got unusable mini soda bottles
> 
> 
> Tubes don't even fit the racks used to analyze samples, may be contaminated anyway.
> ...


Sodagate?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

an app for direct access to his cult followers.









Trump's new campaign app gamifies voter outreach


Share a Trump tweet, win a point. Share the campaign app with a friend, win 100 points.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 19, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm afraid to even get my order from McDonald's unless I see them make it myself.


You should be afraid eating that shit if you jumped over the counter and cooked it yourself.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I saw an ad on rfdtv for this baby if anyone is interested....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buyer beware. Read the fine print. Sure, it is kinda cute in a weird way and says a lot of funny things, but it doesn't work well on stairs, can barely hold a bottle of water with one hand, and has 3 baby bears that will constantly pretend to be relevant, even important, while running a major honey grift from your House.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 19, 2020)

Trump's jihadists.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/2020/06/15/cars-ramming-protests/


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump's jihadists.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/2020/06/15/cars-ramming-protests/


spray pepper gel works well. A Trumpers* window is always cracked for some reason..must be a mouth breather thing.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump's jihadists.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/2020/06/15/cars-ramming-protests/


It says a lot about America when people that stand up to protest institutional racism are targets for violence by the same people that stand up to protest the inability to go to the Golden Corral. #fuckeduppriorities


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> spray pepper gel works well.


How do you know? Have you ever pepper-sprayed anyone?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm sure Ms Lindsey will investigate!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Powerful US attorney who investigated Trump associates refuses to step down after Barr tries to push him out


In a fast-escalating crisis Friday night, Attorney General William Barr tried to oust Geoffrey Berman, the powerful US attorney for the Southern District of New York who has investigated a number of associates of President Donald Trump, but Berman defied him by refusing to step down.




www.cnn.com





*Powerful US attorney who investigated Trump associates refuses to step down after Barr tries to push him out*

Washington (CNN)In a fast-escalating crisis Friday night, Attorney General William Barr tried to oust Geoffrey Berman, the powerful US attorney for the Southern District of New York who has investigated a number of associates of President Donald Trump, but Berman defied him by refusing to step down.

In an extraordinary statement sent roughly an hour after Barr said Berman was set to leave the office, Berman said he had learned of his purported exit from a press release.

"I have not resigned, and have no intention of resigning, my position, to which I was appointed by the Judges of the United States District Court for the Southern District of New York. I will step down when a presidentially appointed nominee is confirmed by the Senate," Berman said. "Until then, our investigations will move forward without delay or interruption."

The standoff opens up a fresh crisis at the Justice Department, places the leadership of the most prominent federal prosecutors office outside Washington in a precarious position and again raises questions about Barr's willingness to steer the department to suit Trump's political agenda.

Berman's rebuttal came about an hour after the Department of Justice announced Trump intends to nominate Jay Clayton, the chairman of the Securities and Exchange Commission, who has never been a prosecutor.

A Justice Department official told CNN that Berman was offered other positions at Justice, including the head of the civil division, where assistant Attorney General Jody Hunt abruptly announced his departure this week. Berman declined.
A second source with knowledge of the matter said Berman was asked to resign and refused. Barr asked Berman to resign in an in-person meeting in New York on Friday, the source said.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

41% of voters don't care that Trump did this, or any other thing he did. Why? Ideology perhaps? Oh wait, Donald has none. Maybe it's because he's such a great manager, or his pleasant sincere nature I guess. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*DOJ Tries To Oust U.S. Attorney Who Led Probe Of Trump Associates | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Geoffrey Berman, the prosecutor who led probe of Trump associates is refusing to step down after Barr announced his replacement. Annie Karni, Jeremy Bash, and Maya Wiley join. Aired on 6/19/2020.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2020)

This commentary makes a very good point.
Never in the history of the Presidency have we seen such a turnaround in people in one Administration.
They in the beginning were all the best & the brightest but when they stood up too his inane actions, suddenly they were all "losers"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Here is where Trump stands among men and those who like to think of themselves as men anyway.
Among men 51/38 for Trump, whites 50/42 Trump, White men no degree 59/33 for Trump

Among other groupings:
Women 33/59 Biden, Black 9/82 Biden, White with a degree 35/57 for Biden


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

*‘Magically Protected’: Why Hardcore Trump Supporters Won’t Wear Masks At Rally | All In | MSNBC*





“It’s not going to touch you at the rally,” author Jeff Sharlet says of hardcore Trump supporters’ belief in the divinity and “spiritual protection” of a Trump rally against coronavirus, “You’ll be sort of magically protected.” Aired on 6/19/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Yep, most of them are either, nuts, stupid or driven crazy by racism. A cult with rituals, the church of Cheeto Jesus, I can't wait for the fucking crucifixion, and yes the fucker will stay dead.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








“He’s the Chosen One to Run America”: Inside the Cult of Trump, His Rallies Are Church and He Is the Gospel


Trump’s rallies—a bizarre mishmash of numerology, tweetology, and white supremacy—are the rituals by which he stamps his name on the American dream. As he prepares to resume them for the first time in months, his followers are ready to receive.




www.vanityfair.com





*“HE’S THE CHOSEN ONE TO RUN AMERICA”: INSIDE THE CULT OF TRUMP, HIS RALLIES ARE CHURCH AND HE IS THE GOSPEL*
*Trump’s rallies—a bizarre mishmash of numerology, tweetology, and white supremacy—are the rituals by which he stamps his name on the American dream. As he prepares to resume them for the first time in months, his followers are ready to receive.*

Yusif Jones, standing in front of a long row of porta-potties, slides his plastic Trump mask over his face. “I’m him!” he exclaims. He puffs up his chest in his homemade Trump shirt. It’s a short-sleeved American flag pullover, onto which he has ironed black felt letters across vertical red and white stripes: GOT TRUMP? Then he flashes the O.K. sign, a silver ring on his pinky. “I’m him, dude!”

For Trump supporters like Jones, the O.K. sign—thumb meeting index finger, three fingers splayed—is a kind of secret handshake. It began as a joke—a “hoax” meant to trick liberals into believing that the raised fingers actually represent the letters WP: _white power._ The joke worked so well that it became real. Now, in certain circles, O.K. _does_ mean white power—unless you say it doesn’t. Jones, a big, vein-popping, occasionally church-going white man burdened with what he calls an “Islamic” name by his hippie mother, revels in this kind of coded message, a sense of possessing knowledge shared only by a select few. It’s Möbius strip politics, Trumpism’s defining oxymoron: a populist elite, a mass movement of “free thinkers” all thinking the same thing. They love Trump because he makes them feel like insiders even as they imagine him their outsider champion. That’s what’s drawn Jones here, to the CenturyLink Center in Bossier City, Louisiana, two weeks before Thanksgiving. Like many of the president’s 14,000 followers waiting for the rally to begin, Jones believes that Trump is on a mission from God to expose (and destroy) the hidden demons of the deep state.

To attend a Trump rally is to engage directly in the ecstasy of knowing what the great man knows, divinity disguised as earthly provocation. Jones tells me about Jesse Lee Peterson, a right-wing pastor and talk show host who calls Trump “the Great White Hope.” He doubles over and slaps his knee, signaling to me that it’s another joke. “He’s black!” says Jones, meaning Jesse Lee Peterson. “I love that dude,” he says. He considers Peterson, like the White Hope himself, awesomely witty. Jones straightens up. “But it’s true!” he adds. Which is how racism works at a Trump rally, just like the president’s own trolling—signal, disavowal, repeat; the ugly words followed by the claim that it was just a joke followed by a repetition of the ugly words. Joking! Not joking. Play it again, until the ironic becomes the real.

Later, I listen to Peterson’s show. He calls Trump the Great White Hope because, he says, “Number one, he is white. Number two, he is of God.” Peterson does not mean this metaphorically. Trump is the chosen one, his words gospel.

Peterson is hardly fringe in this belief. Many followers deploy a familiar Christian-right formula for justifying abuses of power, declaring Trump a modern King David, a sinner nonetheless anointed, while others compare him to Queen Esther, destined to save Israel—or at least the evangelical imagination of it—from Iran. Still others draw parallels to Cyrus, the Old Testament Persian king who became a tool for God’s will. “A vessel for God,” says former congressman Zach Wamp, now a member of The Family, the evangelical organization that hosts Trump every year at the National Prayer Breakfast. Lance Wallnau, a founding member of Trump’s evangelical coalition, dubs him “God’s chaos candidate”: “the self-made man who can ‘get it done,’ enters the arena, and through the pressure of circumstance becomes the God-shaped man God enables to do what he could never do in his own strength.”

In Trump’s case, divine backing is more about smiting than healing. When Rep. Elijah Cummings died last October shortly after sparring with Trump about Baltimore, Peterson declared on his radio show, “He dead”—like Trump enemies John McCain and Charles Krauthammer, Peterson noted. “That’s what happens when you mess with the Great White Hope. Don’t mess with God’s children.”

Jones only recently became one of those children. “I’ve been on the side of evolution my whole life,” he confesses. Not so much the science end, he wanted me to understand. His had been the partying wing of agnosticism. Then his fiancé persuaded him to start attending a fundamentalist church, not long before Trump was elected, and the veil was lifted. For instance, he says, now he can see the “gay agenda” of the Democrats. “Actually, they’re pedophiles.”






PHOTOGRAPH BY BRUCE GILDEN/MAGNUM PHOTOS.
Jones is only the second person I’ve met at the rally, so I don’t yet know just how common this perspective is. Through a season of Trump rallies across the country, before the global pandemic forced the president to retreat for a while from the nation’s arenas, I spoke with dozens of Trump supporters who believe that the Democratic establishment primarily serves as a cover for child sex trafficking. Some were familiar with “QAnon”—the name claimed by believers in a host of conspiracy theories centered around an alleged “deep state” coup against Trump and his supposedly ingenious countermeasures, referred to as the coming “Storm,” or “Great Awakening”—but most were not. It was, they told me, simply _known._ “Perverts and murderers,” said a woman in Bossier City. One man, a Venezuelan immigrant, explained that many socialists are literal cannibals. There were the Clintons, of course, but a youth pastor promised me that Trump knew the names of all the guilty parties and was preparing their just deserts. The president himself, in speech after speech, intimates that Judgment Day is coming. In Hershey, Pennsylvania, he spoke of “illegals,” hacking and raping and bludgeoning, “relentlessly beating a wonderful, beautiful high school teenager to death with a baseball bat and chopping the body apart with a machete.” And that, he added, was only what he could reveal. There was more, he said, much, much more. _Believe me._

Such is the intimacy of Trumpism: innuendo and intimation, the wink and the revelation. Jones gets it. To demonstrate, he pops up his Trump mask, bends over, and begins sniffing the wet blacktop like a hound. “Creepy Joe!” cries another supporter. Jones bounces up and beams. It’s his imitation of Joe Biden, on the trail of young boys to molest. Biden as child sniffer is a popular right-wing meme, but it’s not really Biden himself who matters. They know Joe is one among many. “Demons,” says Jones, speaking of the Democratic Party leadership in general. “Not even human.” Which is why it will take the Great White Hope, chosen by God, to confront them. They’re too powerful for the likes of ordinary men such as Jones. He’d tried.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

*Trump Trailing Joe Biden In String Of New State And National Polls | MSNBC*





NBC News National Political Correspondent Steve Kornacki breaks down new state and national polls which show Trump trailing Biden. Aired on 6/19/2020


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Let say the democrats win it all and and the senate by 10 seats. The current congress doesn't expire until jan 31st, what if they subpoenaed a 100 or so of Trump's minions to appear a week after the election? What if they failed to appear and they arrested them using the inherent powers of congress? Tried them in the house for failure to appear and sentenced them to 10 years each? All before the end of the year, it would cause mass resignations of all Trump appointees and leave Donald powerless. 

There are lots of things that can be done to protect the country, if required. After the election Nancy would have no reason to hold back, if she thought it might be required, she's retiring soon anyway and is staying on to do Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Donald is worried about what the SDNY feds have on him, the new guy he appointed won't play ball, probably because the evidence for multiple felonies is HUGE, he won't resign either! Billy Boy Barr is right in the middle of this shit storm and they will have the full throated support of the GOP senate for sure, Lindsey will be outraged, that the guy didn't resign! It is only by the GOP senate aiding and abetting law breaking by being an accessory after the fact, that this can happen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is where Trump stands among men and those who like to think of themselves as men anyway.
> Among men 51/38 for Trump, whites 50/42 Trump, White men no degree 59/33 for Trump
> 
> Among other groupings:
> Women 33/59 Biden, Black 9/82 Biden, White with a degree 35/57 for Biden


That’s what happens when you give men the right to vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s what happens when you give men the right to vote.


More balls than brains I guess, it seems if you lack them, it makes you like a man who has a degree...
I've been thinking if we castrate Trumpers it should raise their IQs and make em docile too, it would even have eugenic benefits.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More balls than brains I guess, it seems if you lack them, it makes you like a man who has a degree...
> I've been thinking if we castrate Trumpers it should raise their IQs and make em docile too, it would even have eugenic benefits.


it wouldn't take long..we could do it in one lifetime and here's how it works..ever heard of that scientist in Siberia that took foxes and bred them into dog simply by selecting those tamer over the course of mere decades? selection of the tamer and re-bred would get tamer, ear would flop..tail would curl and head would get smaller all due to no longer needing to hunt.

wolves were domesticated into dogs earlier than thought due to following man and eating their scraps..all of the old world lineage of dog is gone but the of the ones that are here can be traced back to four females through mtDNA testing just like all humans on earth can be traced back to seven females.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, most of them are either, nuts, stupid or driven crazy by racism. A cult with rituals, the church of Cheeto Jesus, I can't wait for the fucking crucifixion, and yes the fucker will stay dead.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


i must admit i'm not used to seeing a Trumper* Pirate with teeth..you think he could shower first?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *‘Magically Protected’: Why Hardcore Trump Supporters Won’t Wear Masks At Rally | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often wonder what Trumpy* and his cult would do without adverbs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, most of them are either, nuts, stupid or driven crazy by racism. A cult with rituals, the church of Cheeto Jesus, I can't wait for the fucking crucifixion, and yes the fucker will stay dead.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Barbarians at the gate.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Mama June admits to $2,500-a-day meth habit | CNN
> 
> 
> Things got really bad for Mama June Shannon, the reality star admitted.
> ...


2k a day on meth? Is that possible?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, most of them are either, nuts, stupid or driven crazy by racism. A cult with rituals, the church of Cheeto Jesus, I can't wait for the fucking crucifixion, and yes the fucker will stay dead.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


a shame he caares not enough to even look up the origin and meaning of his name which is Biblical.

*usif*  as a boys' name has its root in Hebrew, and the meaning of the name Yusif is "Jehovah increases". Yusif is an alternate form of *Joseph* (Hebrew). Biblical: the son of Jacob who.

on OK signing..'The joke worked so well that it became real'.

so he's telling people* 'he's going to play a joke on liberals'..*to get them to go along.

does anyone know what dictators do when they sense imminent danger? they self-preserve and put walls up around the palace..they start to execute the insiders who no longer agree..anything to stay where they are.

WHAT HAS HE GOT TO LOSE?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 20, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> 2k a day on meth? Is that possible?


I have no idea. Weed is it for me. I imagine she's a bit windy....


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> 2k a day on meth? Is that possible?


she was splitting it with her registered sex offender BF.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274107108657639424


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 20, 2020)

I've never seen the show. My Baptist sister in law brought it up at a family get together a few years ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274107108657639424


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

*Ohio Democrat who backed Trump says clearing White House protesters 'was about the last straw for a lot of folks'*


Seitz, who voted for Obama twice, said that Trump's business background and lack of engagement by then Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton lead him to a first -- voting Republican.
"We put Democrats in office and she turned around and forgot completely about us," Seitz told Van Jones back in 2016. "We are what makes this world go 'round. We built the tanks and bombs that won this country's wars and for you to come through here and completely neglect us, we would have rather vote for anybody instead of her."
Today, he's very troubled by Trump's reaction to the protests and walk to St. John's Church.
"I think he handled it like an arrogant businessman that he is, showing lack of compassion for people. What he did out in front of the church and making those folks move and smoke bombs and tear gas or whatever it was. Just so he can get to that vista and have that shot of him holding that Bible up with that prop. ... If he's any form of religious guy like he says, then he wouldn't have done that," said Seitz, adding, "that was about the last straw for a lot of folks."
*Still, Seitz says while he has reservations, he plans to vote for Trump.*
"I dislike Biden that much and don't feel he's going to lead our country. I only support him about 10%. Trump's only about 25%," he said.










Van Jones revisits three Trump voters as nation grapples with unrest


In the wake of Donald Trump's surprise election win in 2016, CNN's Van Jones went on a journey of discovery across America to understand why voters sent Trump to Washington.




www.cnn.com





*THE QUANDRY: and yet..he's on board with Trumpy* 25% and Biden 10%..a lifelong dem who cast one republican vote his whole life..that's how he sees it even with all that has happened to date..why is he NOT falling in line?*

someone from RIU should get the app and see what he's telling them..of course you're going to believe the bullshit if he's 'secretly' telling you to stick with him and you'll have riches..or divine knowledge.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> 2k a day on meth? Is that possible?


I guess you could say I was addicted to cocaine from 1980 until 1982 when I figured out I was going to die as a result of this supposedly benign drug (I watched more people fuck their lives up on coke than heroin)
At my max I was doing an 8 ball a day (1/8 of an ounce) of pure Columbian blow which at that time was $400 & I know I came a few times within inches of deaths door from overdosing.
She wouldn't have a fucking nose left if she snorted that much & would be dead if she injected, and that is a simple fact.
She's full of shit


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i must admit i'm not used to seeing a Trumper* Pirate with teeth..you think he could shower first?



Let's see now, a bunch of obese people camping out for 3 days to stand in line ...


yeah, they haven't showered! 

It's gonna be a BO fest!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Let's see now, a bunch of obese people camping out for 3 days to stand in line ...
> 
> 
> yeah, they haven't showered!
> ...


ewwwwwwwww, wooof! <nose krinkle) nice ripe Super Spreader..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

good.









Twitter permanently suspends account of controversial British columnist Katie Hopkins


Twitter has permanently suspended the account of extreme right-wing British columnist Katie Hopkins for violating its hateful conduct policy.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2020)

On a lighter note, because I'm pretty sure we're all sick too fucking death of all the bad news, here are some images of my present grow which I set off yesterday after a 5 week veg.
Plus my 2 new cats & my chicken named Loraine 
Oh, and also the last image is of my son & myself down the road from where my parents were born in Galway, Ireland


Man


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> she was splitting it with her registered sex offender BF.


I havent been around any meth for decades but i thought for like 100$ youd easily be tweeked the f out for a day at least. Even longer if you boot it


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I havent been around any meth for decades but i thought for like 100$ youd easily be tweeked the f out for a day at least. Even longer if you boot it


what's 'boot it'?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

friday night massacre fail..he's joking..we just don't understand him:

*Attempt to fire powerful NY prosecutor appears to be latest move to protect Trump*








Firing of powerful NY prosecutor appears to be latest move to protect Trump


The Trump administration's ouster of one of America's most powerful prosecutors raises fresh and glaring suspicions about its assault on the independence of the justice system and its respect for the rule of law that underpins constitutional governance.




www.cnn.com





The Trump administration's attempt to oust one of America's most powerful prosecutors raises fresh and glaring suspicions about its assault on the independence of the justice system and its respect for the rule of law that underpins constitutional governance.

Attorney General William Barr's declaration he replaced Geoffrey Berman of the US Attorney's Office for the Southern District of New York renewed the debate over the extent to which Barr is acting on President Donald Trump's interests rather than the nation's. The office of Berman, who is refusing to quit, is leading a probe into Trump's lawyer Rudolph Giuliani and associates and has also indicted a Turkish state-owned firm involved in an Iran sanctions-busting case which Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has raised with Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

from last year but worth the read.









The Heir


Ivanka was always Trump’s favorite. But Don Jr. is emerging as his natural successor.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> On a lighter note, because I'm pretty sure we're all sick too fucking death of all the bad news, here are some images of my present grow which I set off yesterday after a 5 week veg.
> Plus my 2 new cats & my chicken named Loraine
> Oh, and also the last image is of my son & myself down the road from where my parents were born in Galway, Ireland
> 
> ...


+rep


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what's 'boot it'?


Injection


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Looks like Trump and Barr are bullshitting about firing the SDNY, they are doing it to kill cases against Trump and Rudy, Mikey is already do time for the crime and so will Donald. These guys are right in the middle of a host of investigations into Trump, his associates and family, Barr needs to get him out of the way. Their story about the firing doesn't add up, they might have made a job offer that wouldn't materialise, they did it before, it was just smoke to hide what they are up to, they need an excuse and this one is desperate. Ya make a guy a job offer then fire him on a friday night without notice and seek to replace him with an unconfirmed appointment ASAP
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AG Barr Tells Manhattan U.S. Attorney Berman In A Letter That He's Been Fired | MSNBC*





Attorney General William Barr writes a letter to Manhattan U.S. Attorney Geoffrey Berman saying that he has asked President Trump to "remove" him from his position


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Six out of how many advanced staffers?
*Six Trump campaign staffers working on Tulsa rally test positive for Covid-19*


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Im a 2 branch 20 plus year veteran and am embarrassed to be a American right now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Im a 2 branch 20 plus year veteran and am embarrassed to be a American right now.


I thank you for your service to our country my friend.
Try to stay safe & peace out


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jun 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I thank you for your service to our country my friend.
> Try to stay safe & peace out


Thanks. HOMIE. You too.


----------



## topcat (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Trump and Barr are bullshitting about firing the SDNY, they are doing it to kill cases against Trump and Rudy, Mikey is already do time for the crime and so will Donald. These guys are right in the middle of a host of investigations into Trump, his associates and family, Barr needs to get him out of the way. Their story about the firing doesn't add up, they might have made a job offer that wouldn't materialise, they did it before, it was just smoke to hide what they are up to, they need an excuse and this one is desperate. Ya make a guy a job offer then fire him on a friday night without notice and seek to replace him with an unconfirmed appointment ASAP
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *AG Barr Tells Manhattan U.S. Attorney Berman In A Letter That He's Been Fired | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


The publishing houses smile.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 20, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Im a 2 branch 20 plus year veteran and am embarrassed to be a American right now.


I only did the sad face because it sucks that we are at a place to get you to feel that way.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Trump and Barr are bullshitting about firing the SDNY, they are doing it to kill cases against Trump and Rudy, Mikey is already do time for the crime and so will Donald. These guys are right in the middle of a host of investigations into Trump, his associates and family, Barr needs to get him out of the way. Their story about the firing doesn't add up, they might have made a job offer that wouldn't materialise, they did it before, it was just smoke to hide what they are up to, they need an excuse and this one is desperate. Ya make a guy a job offer then fire him on a friday night without notice and seek to replace him with an unconfirmed appointment ASAP
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *AG Barr Tells Manhattan U.S. Attorney Berman In A Letter That He's Been Fired | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


didn't berman refuse to go?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Six out of how many advanced staffers?
> *Six Trump campaign staffers working on Tulsa rally test positive for Covid-19*


well they can't be there then.

thanks for the remindeer..tonights the rally..is it going to be televised somewhere?


----------



## topcat (Jun 20, 2020)

Now, he's gutted the Voice of America, Radio Free Europe and the rest. Why? To curry favor from Turkey, China, Russia and anyone else that can help him win, perhaps? Desperation.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, he's gutted the Voice of America, Radio Free Europe and the rest. Why? To curry favor from Turkey, China, Russia and anyone else that can help him win, perhaps? Desperation.


yup and we all get to sit by and watch..


----------



## neville930 (Jun 20, 2020)

Made me glad I live in Australia


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 20, 2020)

neville930 said:


> Made me glad I live in Australia


i don't like drinking and all the animals are dead.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 20, 2020)

"Some see a stadium and say its half full. I see a stadium and say its half empty"
Preet Bharara


----------



## Shamblychumb (Jun 20, 2020)

Gave me money to start growing my ganj and money to buy raw land


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Trump and Barr are bullshitting about firing the SDNY, they are doing it to kill cases against Trump and Rudy, Mikey is already do time for the crime and so will Donald. These guys are right in the middle of a host of investigations into Trump, his associates and family, Barr needs to get him out of the way. Their story about the firing doesn't add up, they might have made a job offer that wouldn't materialise, they did it before, it was just smoke to hide what they are up to, they need an excuse and this one is desperate. Ya make a guy a job offer then fire him on a friday night without notice and seek to replace him with an unconfirmed appointment ASAP


Barr made a mess of it and Berman surprised them. They'll have a hard time explaining why they had to fire Berman after offering him a higher paying job. Berman is leaving immediately and the new acting prosecutor is said to be even more qualified. Sounds like their choice of a corporate lawyer will have a hard time getting confirmed as a US Attorney.


----------



## neville930 (Jun 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't like drinking and all the animals are dead.


I do like drinking and all my friends are animals


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't like drinking and all the animals are dead.


Making friends the schu way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

The media reports Trump's big rally was a bust, just 8,000 showed up for the big event, the place was half empty. Here is a humorous take on it.









Don't call it a comeback: Trump's Tulsa rally was just another sad farce | Richard Wolffe


Campaign officials should be ready for firings and fury after a pathetic event made worse by wretched attempted excuses




www.theguardian.com





*Don't call it a comeback: Trump's Tulsa rally was just another sad farce*
*Campaign officials should be ready for firings and fury after a pathetic event made worse by wretched attempted excuses *

There have been so many reasons to feel embarrassed about Donald Trump.

There was the time he paid off a porn star. There was the time he lied about the size of his inauguration crowd. The time he talked about the big water around Puerto Rico. The time he thought you could kill the coronavirus by injecting yourself with bleach.

But nothing truly comes close to the embarrassment of his so-called comeback rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, on Saturday.

It was so toe-curlingly cringeworthy, such a crushing humiliation. There are 80s pop bands who have enjoyed greater comebacks than Donald Trump.

To understand how much of his insides will always melt at the thought of that Tulsa rally, it’s worth quoting Trump’s fine words just before he boarded Marine One at the White House.

“The event in Oklahoma is unbelievable,” he boasted. “The crowds are unbelievable. They haven’t seen anything like it. And we will go there now. We’ll give a, hopefully, good speech. We’re going to see a lot of great people, a lot of great friends. And pretty much, that’s it. OK?”

We really haven’t seen anything like that. For a man who loves peddling superlatives, this was the worst measure of his oh-so-sad popularity. The lowest point in electoral incompetence. The saddest campaign fiasco.

The event in Oklahoma was literally unbelievable if you believe that the Trump campaign is competent, and that Trump himself is actually popular. That’s the weird thing about our populist president: his approval ratings have never cracked 50% and are now stuck firmly in the low 40s. Perhaps that’s why he’s trailing Joe Biden by double-digits in recent polls.

As Trump likes to say: Pretty much, that’s it. At least it is for everyone grifting at the Trump campaign. Especially Brad Parscale, the Ferrari-driving manager who went from website builder to social media genius in 2016 but who now faces an imminent return to his website-building career, after predicting a monster rally in Tulsa.

Parscale bragged about “over 1m ticket requests” earlier this week, a number he was so confident about that he built an outdoor event stage for Trump to talk to the massive overflow crowd. That was the day after Parscale tweeted about the “biggest data haul and rally signup of all time by 10x. Saturday is going to be amazing!”

*Trump got punked by several hundred thousand TikTok users, organized by a grandmother in Fort Dodge, Iowa*

Brad, it was indeed amazing. You got punked by several hundred thousand TikTok users, organized by a grandmother in Fort Dodge, Iowa.

Mary Jo Laupp was apparently so upset by the original date and place of Trump’s rally – the city where one of America’s worst racist massacres took place, in 1921 – that she asked people to sign up for the rally and not show up.

Laupp only joined TikTok earlier this year, but her call connected with thousands of K-Pop fans who are what Trump might call a silent majority.

Trump knows as much about Korean pop as he does about the Tulsa massacre and Juneteenth, the original date of his epic comeback rally. Of course he had to ask a black Secret Service agent to explain the meaning of Juneteenth, the holiday marking the emancipation of enslaved people.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 20, 2020)

Trump confessed to an impeachable offense again, he admitted he was responsible for the testing fiasco, it was deliberate and it is destroying the economy and costing thousands of lives. He might as well have confessed to mass murder, same fucking thing.









White House officials on the defensive after Trump says he wanted testing slowed down


In a shocking admission during his Tulsa, Oklahoma, rally on Saturday night, President Donald Trump said he had told officials in his administration to slow down coronavirus testing because of the rising number of cases in America.




www.cnn.com





*Trump says he wanted testing slowed down, uses racist term for coronavirus*

(CNN)In a shocking admission during his Tulsa, Oklahoma, rally on Saturday night, President Donald Trump said he had told officials in his administration to slow down coronavirus testing because of the rising number of cases in America, and used a racist term to describe the coronavirus.

"You know testing is a double-edged sword," Trump said while complaining about media coverage of his handling of the virus. He said that the US has now tested some 25 million people. "Here's the bad part... when you do testing to that extent, you're going to find more people; you're going to find more cases. So I said to my people, slow the testing down please."
At another point during the rally, he said Covid-19 has more names than any other disease: "I can name Kung Flu," he said using the racist term, "I can name 19 different versions of them."

Trump's revelation was shocking given that nearly 120,000 people have died in the United States from the coronavirus and medical experts have long said that testing is critical to identifying cases, tracing them and stopping the spread of the virus.

After Trump made the comment about testing, an administration official told CNN that the president was "obviously kidding" when he said that he asked for a slowdown. But Democratic organizations are now racing to get this comment in as many ads as possible, operatives from multiple Democratic super PACs tell CNN.

The President, basking in cheers from the crowd -- which was smaller than expected, did not seem to realize the weight of the words that he had uttered, continuing on through a rambling speech where he spoke at length about a slick ramp that he had to walk down after his speech at West Point.

His grievance-laden speech, however, centered on what he views as America's need for a law-and-order president to push back the radical left, and his argument that former Vice President Joe Biden is not mentally fit for the job.

*View Trump and Biden head-to-head polling*

When warning against calls to defund the police, Trump again used racist language in a fictional story about a woman calling for help during a break-in.

"It's one o'clock in the morning," Trump said, and "a very tough hombre is breaking into the window of a young woman, whose husband is away, as a traveling salesman or whatever he may do. And you call 911, and they say, 'I'm sorry this number is no longer working.'"
Trump touted the accomplishments of his administration while vilifying protesters, whom he referred to as "left-wing radicals," who have taken to the streets to protest racism in the days since George Floyd's death at the hands of a Minneapolis police officer.

Suggesting that protesters had kept away the crowds away from his rally, Trump called the attendees at the Tulsa arena "warriors" and said there were "some very bad people outside," although CNN reporters on the ground saw no evidence of that interference.

Ignoring the coronavirus raging in the state, he quickly turned to his campaign message touting his appointments of conservative judges, his efforts to rebuild the American military, the tax cuts that he championed and his vow to be the president of law and order.

"Republicans are the party of liberty, equality and justice for all," Trump said shortly after taking the stage. "We are the party of Abraham Lincoln and we are the party of law and order."

"Five months from now we're going to defeat Sleepy Joe Biden," he said, before mocking Biden by suggesting that he often doesn't know what state he's campaigning in. Trump criticized the media for failing to give him credit for the number of Americans who have now been tested for Covid-19 and played up the harm that the "radical left" has inflicted on police.

Trump argued that his administration's "incredible success in rebuilding America" stands in stark contrast to "the extremism, and destruction, and violence of the radical left." He argued that he sent in the National Guard after watching the protests in Minneapolis.

"You saw these thugs that came along -- these people call them protesters," he said, singling out the protesters in Seattle. "Americans have watched left wing radicals burn down buildings loot businesses, destroy private property, injure hundreds of dedicated police officers."

He charged that Democrats are trying to "demolish our heritage" -- referring to the tearing down of Confederate monuments -- and replace it with their "oppressive regime." And he railed against the calls by some protesters to defund the police, claiming at one point that Americans will call 911 and the number will be out of service.

"These people are stone-cold crazy," Trump said.
He pledged to protect the Second Amendment in light of the protests, saying, "When you see those lunatics all over the streets, it's damn nice to have arms."

Trump advocated for jailing protesters who burn the American flag, calling on the two Oklahoma senators in the crowd to craft legislation. "We ought to come up with legislation that if you burn the American flag, you go to jail for one year," the President said. "You know, they talk about freedom of speech, and I believe in freedom of speech. But that's desecration."

*Smaller-than-expected crowd*

In the days leading up to Trump's Saturday rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, he and his allies ginned up expectations for a massive crowd with campaign officials telling CNN that more than a million people had registered to attend, and one local official stating they expected 100,000 to show up near the arena.

But those crowds didn't appear as large as expected Saturday afternoon, leading to an abrupt change of plans by the campaign. A campaign source told CNN that the team was abandoning plans for the President to speak to an "overflow" area outside the arena in Tulsa where only a couple dozen people were standing near the outdoor stage less than two hours before the rally.

The campaign had been leaning toward canceling Trump's remarks to the overflow crowd for fear of angering the President if there aren't as many people there as he expected when he lands.

Shortly before the rally began, a CNN producer who signed up for rally tickets received a text from the Trump campaign telling people to come inside: "The Great American Comeback Celebration's almost here! Doors are OPEN at the BOK Center. Pres. Trump can't wait. There's still space!"
On Saturday, Trump's campaign communications director asserted that the smaller-than-expected crowds were partially a result of interference by protesters -- though none of the many CNN reporters and producers on the ground in Tulsa saw any incident with protesters trying to block supporters from attending.

The President had hoped that the Tulsa rally would mark a triumphant return to the campaign trail more than 100 days after the coronavirus shut down the country and halted all in-person campaigning. Recent national polls have shown Trump falling far behind Biden, in head-to-head matchups. By trying to resume the massive gatherings that fueled his 2016 bid, Trump is hoping to reinvigorate his reelection bid in the midst of a pandemic, a recession and a national debate over racism.

Still, for Trump, the quick trip to Tulsa is a welcome respite from the controversy over yet another firing that looks like it's meant to protect him -- this time of a powerful prosecutor investigating his associates.
*more...*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2020)

Shamblychumb said:


> Gave me money to start growing my ganj and money to buy raw land


you have no idea how sad your post has made me for so many reasons


----------



## Shamblychumb (Jun 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you have no idea how sad your post has made me for so many reasons


Thats ok. I wish I understood you're point of view. Also I want to add, im in no way an active member of any community. Just your local pot head, growing weed where he shouldnt. Just saw a new post, clicked on it and responded. Doesnt mean as much to me as you. I'm sorry man, in respect


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 21, 2020)

Shamblychumb said:


> Thats ok. I wish I understood you're point of view. Also I want to add, im in no way an active member of any community. Just your local pot head, growing weed where he shouldnt. Just saw a new post, clicked on it and responded. Doesnt mean as much to me as you. I'm sorry man, in respect


Welcome new member.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2020)

Shamblychumb said:


> Thats ok. I wish I understood you're point of view. Also I want to add, im in no way an active member of any community. Just your local pot head, growing weed where he shouldnt. Just saw a new post, clicked on it and responded. Doesnt mean as much to me as you. I'm sorry man, in respect


You don’t like trump but


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2020)

"In recent weeks, Barr has ordered the clearing of protesters from Washington's Lafayette Square minutes before the President's controversial photo-op at a church. His department ditched the prosecution of Trump's former national security adviser Michael Flynn -- who twice admitted lying to the FBI -- and attempted to reduce the sentencing recommendation for political fixer Roger Stone, another prominent Trump associate."

Where is Ms Lindsey? The head of the senate judiciary committee? Who stands for the rule of law? Will Bill Barr go to jail? Only someone in as deep as Donald could be so reckless and stupid. Does Billy read the fucking polls? Prison or suicide are in his future.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Firing of powerful NY prosecutor appears to be latest move to protect Trump


The Trump administration's ouster of one of America's most powerful prosecutors raises fresh and glaring suspicions about its assault on the independence of the justice system and its respect for the rule of law that underpins constitutional governance.




www.cnn.com





*Firing of powerful NY prosecutor appears to be latest move to protect Trump*

(CNN)The Trump administration's ouster of one of America's most powerful prosecutors raises fresh and glaring suspicions about its assault on the independence of the justice system and its respect for the rule of law that underpins constitutional governance.
Attorney General William Barr said in a letter Saturday that President Donald Trump had fired Geoffrey Berman, the powerful prosecutor atop the Manhattan US Attorney's office who has investigated Trump's allies, after Berman refused Barr's effort a day prior to oust him.
"Because you have declared that you have no intention of resigning, I have asked the President to remove you as of today, and he has done so," Barr said.

On Friday night, Barr's declaration that he replaced Berman renewed the debate over the extent to which Barr is acting on Trump's interests rather than the nation's. The office of Berman, who had refused to quit, is leading a probe into Trump's lawyer Rudolph Giuliani and associates and has also indicted a Turkish state-owned firm involved in an Iran sanctions-busting case which Turkey's President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has raised with Trump.

Scores of former Justice Department officials had already called for Barr to quit over a series of interventions that appear specifically designed to benefit Trump politically. Berman's refusal to go quietly meanwhile set off a new crisis and governmental showdown for an already reeling administration that is struggling to cope with a pandemic, a consequent economic crisis and a national reckoning on race.

The President had been thinking of removing Berman for two years and believes that the investigation into Giuliani is an attempt to damage him politically, two sources told CNN's Kevin Liptak. But Friday night's dramatic events stoke fresh intrigue of exactly why Barr and Trump are suddenly so keen to oust Berman -- a Trump donor who was installed by the Trump administration in 2018 -- less than five months before the election.
Berman, before walking into his office in downtown New York Saturday morning, told reporters, "I issued a statement last night, I have nothing to add to that this morning. I'm just here to do my job."

Fundamentally, the episode reveals the extent to which a President with authoritarian impulses, who has worked constantly to challenge the justice system's independence and sought to force it to act in his own personal interests, is prepared to act with impunity in the wake of his Senate acquittal by fellow Republicans on impeachment charges of abuse of power and obstruction of Congress.
*more...*


----------



## spek9 (Jun 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump confessed to an impeachable offense again, he admitted he was responsible for the testing fiasco, it was deliberate and it is destroying the economy and costing thousands of lives. He might as well have confessed to mass murder, same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Slow down testing because it's showing too many infections?

The logic astounds me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Slow down testing because it's showing too many infections?
> 
> The logic astounds me.


Sounds like manslaughter or murder, it can't be negligent homicide, it was deliberate and it doesn't matter if the motive was stupidity. He actively impeded testing and the flow of life saving information for personal and political reasons, it's also probably why they are behind on masks, he doesn't like those either, which is why so many are using homemade solutions and there are PPE shortages in hospitals. He is directly responsible for the deaths of American citizens, perhaps hundreds of thousands before he's done.

40% of Americans don't give a fuck about that though, or anything else, they would support him walking through the gates of his death camp and rationalize as the poison gas flowed into the shower.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Slow down testing because it's showing too many infections?
> 
> The logic astounds me.


Really? Where have you been the past few years?


----------



## spek9 (Jun 21, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Really? Where have you been the past few years?


Sorry. I should have stated "the logic continues to astound me"


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 21, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You don’t like trump but



Or maybe he likes trump's butt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2020)

*John Brennan: Trump, Barr ‘Will Stoop To Whatever Depths They Need' To Carry Out Personal Agendas*


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 21, 2020)

Shamblychumb said:


> Gave me money to start growing my ganj and money to buy raw land


how, are you a personal friend?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 21, 2020)

*Bill Barr fires U.S. Attorney Berman. Bolton's book reveals why.*





Bill Barr fires Southern District of New York U.S. Attorney Berman after John Bolton's book reveals Trump's potential interference in cases being handled by the U.S. Attorney's office headed up Berman. Here are the details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

*It Stinks; It's Rotten': Congressman Criticizes Berman Firing | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Rep. Hakeem Jeffries, D-NY, questions the timing of John Bolton's book and Attorney General Barr's dismissal of NY prosecutor Geoffrey Berman. Aired on 06/22/2020.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Or maybe he likes trump's butt.


Lots of junk in that trunk!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

*NASCAR launches investigation after noose found in Black driver Bubba Wallace’s garage stall*


See new Tweets







News
·
Last night
NASCAR launches investigation after noose found in Black driver Bubba Wallace’s garage stall
A noose was found on Sunday in Wallace's garage stall at the race in Alabama, NASCAR announced. It comes less than two weeks after Wallace successfully campaigned to ban the displaying of the Confederate flag at NASCAR events. Wallace, who is the circuit's only full-time Black driver, released a statement of his own, saying "This will not break me, I will not give in nor will I back down."
Photo via @JeffGordonWeb


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> You don’t like trump but





Shamblychumb said:


> Gave me money to start growing my ganj and money to buy raw land


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

*BOLTON + ABC INTERVIEW*

*Bolton says he hopes Trump is 1-term president, warns country imperiled by his reelection*

‘Trump should not be president,' John Bolton saysThe former national security adviser, in excerpts from an exclusive ABC News interview, discusses his 17 months in Donald Trump's administration.









Bolton says he hopes Trump is 1-term president, warns country imperiled by his reelection


Here are the many headlines from ABC News' interview with President Trump's former national security adviser John Bolton.




abcnews.go.com





but won't vote for Biden..therefore, a vote for Trumpy* if he's so fvcking worried..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Sounds like manslaughter or murde*r, it can't be negligent homicide, it was deliberate and it doesn't matter if the motive was stupidity. He actively impeded testing and the flow of life saving information for personal and political reasons, it's also probably why they are behind on masks, he doesn't like those either, which is why so many are using homemade solutions and there are PPE shortages in hospitals. He is directly responsible for the deaths of American citizens, perhaps hundreds of thousands before he's done.
> 
> 40% of Americans don't give a fuck about that though, or anything else, they would support him walking through the gates of his death camp and rationalize as the poison gas flowed into the shower.


precisely, hence the + $600 for unemployment (it's a settlement before-the-fact of lawsuit), which Trumpy's* complaining about..someone who made $14/hour might get the equivalent of $16/hour- such bank!

i wouldn't worry about me getting a few dollah extra


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

*Berman Plays Bill Barr like a Fiddle. And a Surprise Glimmer of Hope?*





Bill Barr's attempted Friday night massacre backfired spectacularly. Southern District of New York US Attorney Geoffrey Berman trumps Barr and leaves on his own terms. But perhaps the most surprising twist is what Chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee Lindsey Graham is saying about Trump's nominee as the next US Attorney for the Southern District of New York.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Berman Plays Bill Barr like a Fiddle. And a Surprise Glimmer of Hope?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindsay Graham combined with Pence and Conway on their 'Faith Tour'? is known as distancing- it's over..the rally was the final nail in his coffin









Donald J. Trump for President


Help continue our promise to Make America Great Again!




events.donaldjtrump.com










The “billionaire” who hides his tax returns. The “genius” who hides his college grades. The “businessman” who bankrupted 3 casinos and lost over $1B in 10 years. The “playboy” who pays for sex. The “Christian” who doesn’t go to church. The “philanthropist” who defrauds charity. The “patriot” who dodged the draft. The “innocent man” who refuses to testify. The "president*" who takes no responsibility. The "tough, strong" man who wears make-up and hair spray. The 'deal maker" who has yet to close a deal. Trump Talk Translated: "Many People have told me" = Voices inside my head "A lot of people don't know" = I just learned "Believe me" = I just lied "In Fact" = I'm about to lie "He's a great guy" = I will deny ever knowing this person after they begin to tell the truth about me "MAGA" = Making my pockets fatter off the American tax payers "Nobody knew" = Everyone knew except me "Huge" = moderate to below average in size "Loser" = someone who makes me feel inferior due to their talent or accomplishments "Policy Briefing" = Watching Fox News "Liar" = Someone who tells the truth about me "Fake News" = Real news

-Blogger FIX NEWS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

I think Bill Barr might be in shit, it looks like Bermann sucked him and Trump in, now they are fucked and will have to fire his replacement, but then what? Why even Ms Lindsey found a spine and the NY senators get a veto, as per tradition, Donald is gonna come down hard on Ms. Lindsey, he needs the SDNY controlled or cleaned out. They have indictments waiting for Donald that would put a set of cuffs on him immediately after the inauguration, Michael Cohen is already doing the time for Individual #1's crime, that is just the first of many though.

These two guys will most likely occupy high positions in the DOJ after the new year, both look like they want to burn Bill Barr and Donald at the stake.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AG Barr Under Scrutiny For Role In Ouster Of U.S. Attorney In New York | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*





Chuck Rosenberg and Frank Figliuzzi join Andrea Mitchell to discuss the weekend firing of U.S. attorney Geoffrey Berman, who's office in the Southern District of New York had conducted investigations into some of President Trump's allies. Aired on 6/22/2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

too many people are becoming sick.









White House halts mandatory temperature checks, symptom screening


Staffers and visitors who come in close contact with the president and the vice president are still having their temperatures checked and being questioned about coronavirus symptoms.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## spek9 (Jun 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> too many people are becoming sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are:









Two Trump campaign staffers who attended rally test positive for coronavirus


They wore masks during the entire event, according to the campaign.




www.axios.com





That makes eight so far, and that doesn't include the infected secret service agents.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

investigation?









Carol Barr, wife of Kentucky Rep. Andy Barr, dies at 39


Carol Barr, wife of US Rep. Andy Barr of Kentucky, died suddenly in their Lexington home Tuesday night, according to the congressman's office.




www.cnn.com





it might of been the 'rona or worse..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

White House admits Trump was involved in firing of top US attorney after Trump claimed he wasn't


The White House on Monday admitted that President Donald Trump was involved in the removal of US Attorney Geoffrey Berman after Trump had claimed he was "not involved" in the process this weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

Donald's problem is finding enough slimeballs to replace them, he's already scrapped nearly through the bottom of the slime barrel.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why everyone who works for Donald Trump should be *very* nervous right now*








Why everyone who works for Trump should be *very* nervous right now


The list of things that make President Donald Trump the maddest goes something like this:




www.cnn.com





(CNN)The list of things that make President Donald Trump the maddest goes something like this:
1) Small crowds at his rallies
2) Small crowds at his rallies
3) Negative press coverage of small crowds at his rallies

Which is why, after his Tulsa, Oklahoma, rally on Saturday, every single person in the White House and on his 2020 campaign staff needs to be on high alert. Because everyone's job is on the line.

As CNN's Kaitlan Collins reported Monday about the President's state of mind:

_"Despite claims he's not angry, multiple people said Trump's been seething since he got back from Tulsa. It's raised questions about his campaign manager's future, but others said his job isn't only one in jeopardy. Anyone, including WH aides, could be fired depending on coverage."_

Which checks out. Because with an estimated 6,200 people at an arena that had a capacity of more than 19,000 -- and in the wake of Trump tweeting that there had been 1 million RSVPs -- it was clear from Trump's body language when he landed back at the White House from Oklahoma early Sunday morning that he was dejected, disappointed and angry.

I mean, check it out yourself. Does this look like a triumphant leader?

And we also know that Trump doesn't blame himself for much of anything.

After suggesting that injecting or ingesting disinfectants would fight the coronavirus, Trump was asked in April whether he took any responsibility for a spike in people doing just that. "No, I don't," he responded.

A month before, Trump was asked whether the lag in coronavirus testing was in any way, shape or form his fault. "No, I don't take responsibility at all," he said.

In that same press conference, Trump was also asked whether he took responsibility for disbanding the office of pandemics. The President called it "a nasty question" (it wasn't) before adding: "When you say 'me,' I didn't do it. We have a group of people [in the administration]. But I could perhaps ask Tony about that, because I don't know anything about it." ("Tony" is Dr. Anthony Fauci, the head of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases.)

Time and time again during his presidency, Trump has made clear he wants all the credit when anything even tangentially tied to his administration goes right and none of the blame when things go wrong. (Call it the Michael Scott theory of management.) He will always find someone to blame when something goes wrong. But that person will never be him.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

*Why Did Trump/Barr Really Oust Berman? Evidence and Inferences*





Bill Barr was a tornado of desperation in his efforts to remove Geoffrey Berman from his position as US Attorney for the Southern District of New York so Trump could install the current head of the the Securities and Exchange Commission, Jay Clayton, as New York's top prosecutor. Let's look at the facts, draw some reasonable inferences and try to answer the question . . . WHY?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt On Trump Returning After The Tulsa Rally | Deadline | MSNBC*





Former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt and White House reporter for the Associated Press Jonathan Lemire weigh in on the lower than expected turnout at the Trump rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma this weekend that was supposed to be the relaunch of his reelection campaign. Aired on 06/22/2020.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 22, 2020)

http://imgur.com/jOv1wYw


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 22, 2020)

Who just had a bad day?
LOL, that fucking cunt Donnie Boy did


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

Police Researcher: Officers Have Similar Biases Regardless Of Race


Rashawn Ray, who studies the intersection of race and policing, says officers have similar implicit biases, especially about Black people.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 22, 2020)

FACT CHECK: Trump Spreads Unfounded Claims About Voting By Mail


President Trump tweeted a conspiracy theory that foreign countries could print and send counterfeit absentee ballots. Election officials from both parties say those concerns aren't based in fact.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Expect Donald and Bill to go after his replacement and fire her too, they will just wait a spell. Lindsey is in deep shit, Donald will put the heat on him as much as he possibly can, he'll primary him for sure. Could this be a sign that he's doing so poorly in the poles that the rats are jumping ship?

Donald MUST win here, he will end up firing everybody in the SDNY and closing down the office, after he loses the election. He might just fire the entire DOJ or decapitate it, he will do ANYTHING to avoid prosecution. He knows the SDNY has enough on him to put him away for a thousand years, starting immediately, right after the inauguration of the new POTUS.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why Trump Just Fired The One Prosecutor He Fears More Than Mueller | MSNBC*





In an unusual clash stretching over the weekend, President Trump fired the top federal prosecutor in New York, U.S. Attorney Geoff Berman, who has criminal jurisdiction over Pres. Trump, his business, family and associates in New York. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on Trump’s longstanding fixation on the office, including an unusual meeting during the Presidential transition; the key office’s key cases, including some that put heat on the Trump administration; and clues to other motivations for the termination. In a Beat segment in January 2019, Melber reported U.S. Attorney Geoff Berman could be the one federal prosecutor Trump feared “more than Bob Mueller,” the Russia special counsel, and the controversial firing suggests how much the administration was concerned about Berman’s work.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2020)

That is the look of a defeated man.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Who just had a bad day?
> LOL, that fucking cunt Donnie Boy did


He has low energy, is cranky and needs a nap. Where's his supportive wife?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Where's his supportive wife?


Vacating her pre-nuptials with an attoney?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Where's his supportive wife?


In the shower with a picture of Justin Trudeau.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> He has low energy, is cranky and needs a nap. Where's his supportive wife?


I heard she’s spending all of her time preparing to read next years Juneteenth’s children book.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> He has low energy, is cranky and needs a nap. Where's his supportive wife?


right here as talented russian model but before face and boob work- money buys..she's a rather plain girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2020)

Her new kidneys look great


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

one positive thing is that this has proven that we can reduce our carbon footprint and employers will save money on expensive rents and therefore can still have employees (which are more vested in your company) than gig workers.

it's pretty huge, actually.









Get A Comfortable Chair: Permanent Work From Home Is Coming


After three months with much of the country working from home, many employers and their workers say the benefits of remote work — cost savings and a more relaxed atmosphere — outweigh the drawbacks.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Her new kidneys look great


she's a rather plain girl..it's lipstick on a pig.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Vacating her pre-nuptials with an attoney?


Possibly not a far stretch









Melania Trump used White House move to renegotiate prenup, book claims


First lady delayed moving from New York for five months, reportedly saying aim was ‘taking care of Barron’




www.theguardian.com





Pre-planning for the eventual divorce? I mean who could possibly live with the man?


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2020)

"I could say ahm, I'm the most boolied person on, on the world."


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Possibly not a far stretch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remember when she stayed in NY before living in DC? they said it was because of the kids school..it was because she re-negotiated the pre-nup then and added a provision that he not cut Barron out of family business as well.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

yes, Beau it's about comments by people who look like you..NASCAR..for shame! are you getting it now?






PS you can't fix the door when doors keep getting broken..who can go to the hardware store while the damage continues?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

I think anybody with a brain and who has heart big enough to use it, realises Donal in an existential threat to America, Canada too BTW! Joe hit the nail on the head, answer that Donald, Joe can prove point by point why he is an existential threat, a traitor, and an incompetent, corrupt fool, a 10 year old child could do it FFS.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden Gets Under President Donald Trump’s Skin In Iowa | Deadline | MSNBC*





RCP’s A.B. Stoddard, Rev. Al Sharpton, Politico’s Anna Palmer, LA Times’ Eli Stokols, and “Saturday Night Politics” host Donny Deutsch on Trump’s fixation with former vice president Joe Biden, as voters witness a potential preview of a 2020 general election with both making appearances in Iowa


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Another Trump “ covfefe “ ... dementia is no joke.
He must have yelled at the autocorrect and did it his way.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


he's also the first Socialist President who's paying me $600/weekly for his fvck-up.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

This guy is a life threating menace to the entire country & the World at large.

The asshole leading this Nation insisted today that he was serious when he revealed that he had directed his administration to slow coronavirus testing in the United States — shattering the defenses of senior White House aides who argued Trump’s remarks were made in jest.

“I don’t kid. Let me just tell you. Let me make it clear,” Trump told reporters, when pressed on whether his comments at a campaign event Saturday in Tulsa, Okla., were intended as a joke.

“We have got the greatest testing program anywhere in the world. We test better than anybody in the world. Our tests are the best in the world, and we have the most of them. By having more tests, we find more cases,” he continued. 

But, he doesn't want too test anymore because the results prove he's a shithead.

So, you (Trump) essentially want too stick your dumb fucking head into the sand & ignore testing, because it shows that your an incompetent fool that has fucked up the response to the Virus from the beginning?

Jesus, Mary & fucking Joseph, how the fuck did the USA end up with such a complete fucking idiot in it's worst crisis since the last century.

Well, I guess if you believe in God, it's just vengence


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)

This is the most succinct -- and brutal -- Republican rejection of Donald Trump that you will ever read








This is the most succinct -- and brutal -- Republican rejection of Donald Trump that you will ever read


For all of the words that have been written and spoken about -- and by -- Donald Trump, it's often difficult to put a finger on what makes his presidency so incredibly abnormal.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Donald continues the Jim Jones suicide tour to another covid hotspot, he's gonna run out of secret service agents soon! There is one thing you can count on though, the more desperate Donald becomes the stupider and more impulsive he will become. He needs to get out from under the impending charges in the SDNY, he knows what will happen and Barr has all the details of the investigations reported to him personally by order. Barr must be looking at time too, since he is acting squirrely too, three top Trump minions just resigned from the DOJ last week and the place is starting to leak like a sieve complete with whistle blowers, most likely including Berman formerly of the SDNY.

The democrats need to cut Billy Bar off at the knees before the election, or put so much heat on him he can't make a fucking move. I think there's more than enough evidence and cause to impeach the fucker and use the inherent powers of the house to haul him in for for some time on the hot seat and perhaps a stay in jail if he doesn't answer straight or lies.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*After Oklahoma, Trump Set To Visit Virus Hotspot Of Arizona | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This guy is a life threating menace to the entire country & the World at large.
> 
> The asshole leading this Nation insisted today that he was serious when he revealed that he had directed his administration to slow coronavirus testing in the United States — shattering the defenses of senior White House aides who argued Trump’s remarks were made in jest.
> 
> ...


Rome did as well with the Emperors Nero and Caligula, same fucking thing 2000 years ago. Shows ya how far the GOP base has fallen behind, forget the 19th century.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

I fucking love these guys


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

One of the people behind the Lincoln Project, Steve Schmidt , he makes his motives crystal clear here, patriotism.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261557712590012416


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love these guys


They react fast to get into the news cycle and to spread it on social media and share it by email. They make effective hard hitting ads, Joe must love them! I hope daddy warbucks Bloomberg is shoveling lots of cash at these guys to run the best of this shit on TV in red states, this is Steve Schmidt's handiwork.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is the most succinct -- and brutal -- Republican rejection of Donald Trump that you will ever read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had too pull this passage out of that fine article, because it is point on.

_"Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness. 
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities. 
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale. And let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk."_

132 days left until we can ATTEMPT to get back to some sense of normalcy, but you know (at least I think I know) that Trump & his policies will take a decade too undo

He really fucked this country up, big time. 

MAGA?

He fucking destroyed it


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 23, 2020)

The good ole days.



http://imgur.com/bKTBpbN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Twitter puts warning on Trump tweet for 'threat of harm' against DC protesters


Twitter on Tuesday put a warning label on a tweet from President Donald Trump in which he warned if protesters tried to set up an "autonomous zone" in Washington DC they would be "met with serious force!"




www.cnn.com





*Twitter puts warning on Trump tweet for "threat of harm" against DC protesters*

(CNN Business)Twitter on Tuesday put a warning label on a tweet from President Donald Trump in which he warned if protesters tried to set up an "autonomous zone" in Washington DC they would be "met with serious force!"
"We've placed a public interest notice on this Tweet for violating our policy against abusive behavior, specifically, the presence of a threat of harm against an identifiable group," Twitter said.
Trump has been critical of the "autonomous zone" in Seattle


----------



## kingronny171 (Jun 23, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm sure we've all had that annoying work partner, relative etc. But now one is running the country. Maga likes blacks... Who the fick speaks like that?


The moment he pointed to a black man I. The crowd and said there's my blacky should have been enough


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

From the "Liberal" magazine TIME.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Americans Need to Know the Truth About William Barr's Friday Night Massacre. We Can't Afford to Wait*
BY JOYCE WHITE VANCE
JUNE 22, 2020 4:52 PM EDT

Vance is distinguished professor of the practice of law at the University of Alabama, a former U.S. Attorney for the Northern District of Alabama and an NBC News and MSNBC legal analyst.

Although the office of the Attorney General and the U.S. Attorneys came into existence in the early days of the Republic, the Department of Justice was created by an act of Congress 150 years ago today.

Justice, as the last few weeks of nationwide protests have reminded us, is imperfect and aspirational. But the tradition of the Justice Department has been to move forward and expand protections to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness over time. Instead of honoring the best traditions of the Justice Department on the occasion of its birthday, the current incumbent of the Attorney General’s office chose to dishonor the department he took an oath to serve this weekend when he clumsily attempted to fire Geoffrey Berman, the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, by lying and saying Berman was resigning.

In December 1940, Robert Jackson, a much revered Attorney General who went on to be a Supreme Court Justice, called all of the U.S. Attorneys across the country to the District of Columbia for an august assembly he called “one of the most powerful peace-time forces known to our country.” Jackson told his top prosecutors that while there should be some national uniformity in policy, “_t is an unusual and rare instance in which the local district attorney should be superseded in the handling of litigation, except where he requests help of Washington.”_

_That tradition of independence from Washington’s control in the prosecution of criminal cases became inculcated in the culture of DOJ in the following years. While the department might establish nationwide policies on both substantive and procedural issues, the conduct of a specific criminal case was largely reserved to the appropriate U.S. Attorney in their respective district. The independence of the U.S. Attorneys contributed to the public’s perception of their integrity and this freedom from political interference was central to the mission of doing justice.

From Bill Barr’s first steps as Attorney General — foisting a false narrative about the Mueller report on the American people in an effort to protect his new boss — Barr has been willing to forsake the traditions of DOJ that protect the integrity of its prosecutions in the service of Trump’s interests. If he ever truly was an institutionalist who believed in the rule of law, something his proponents claimed during nomination, he lost his way a long time ago. And perhaps nowhere has this been truer, or at least more blatantly public, than with Barr’s initial failed attempt and subsequent successful firing of the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, an office so protective of its notorious independence that it is widely referred to as the Sovereign District of New York. 

As we all now know, Barr first claimed that Berman had resigned, which he knew was not true. After Berman refuted the claim on Twitter and legal scholars pointed out only the President could fire a court-appointed U.S. Attorney like Berman, Barr had to resort to telling Berman the President had fired him. Although the President denied he was involved, Berman stepped down once it was confirmed that his deputy, a career prosecutor with serious chops, would fill his shoes, at least for the moment.





US Attorney SDNY
**@SDNYnews

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274466470970474498


https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1274466470970474498

Click to expand...



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274466470970474498
U.S. Attorneys serve at the pleasure of the President. Although Berman’s situation was unusual because he was not Senate-confirmed, even with this quirk, there were legitimate ways Trump and Barr could have chosen to replace him. So the real question is, why did Barr concoct the transparent lie about Berman resigning? It was almost sure to come to light, despite Barr’s late-Friday-night gambit. Why did Barr subject himself and Trump to ridicule and controversy to get Berman out of the way? The answer to that question is important. The independence of the Justice Department and its U.S. Attorneys may well turn on it.
*more...*_


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love these guys


love these too ... straight to point.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love these guys


powerful because it's from within the GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love these guys


he was telling the truth.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They react fast to get into the news cycle and to spread it on social media and share it by email. They make effective hard hitting ads, Joe must love them! I hope daddy warbucks Bloomberg is shoveling lots of cash at these guys to run the best of this shit on TV in red states, *this is Steve Schmidt's handiwork.*


and some of his finest, yet!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Look at the Fat Fuck “ sign “ his name on the Border Wall during today’s inspection .... 

Plus photo op ! No masks to be had ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Maybe trump is impervious to corona since that virus has to compete with all the other fucking diseases he is carrying.

Walking petri dish ...
Diabetes vs dementia vs fat arteries vs anal fissures vs gonnerhea vs throat cancer from vlad penis .. etc. 

Seriously hard to believe he hasn’t gotten it. 
Guess satan helped.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 23, 2020)

Ari Melberg on MSNBC is playing the crowd at this event Trump is going to, and it is crazy. It's a pretty small mea church, but it is like he has carnival crazies walking around. They even have a big bodybuilder taking pics giving a big old hug selfies. It is like watching some weird social experiment in real time about pandemics and cults not mixing.



To steal a line from @hillbill (pretty sure anyways)...

Jonestown.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he was telling the truth.
> 
> View attachment 4604151


When they build the Donald J Trump Presidential Library, and for some bizarre reason they must & will (who the fuck will want it?), they should have a Memorial wall built with all the names of all the citizens he has essentially murdered, yea, I say murdered, thru his incompetence and arrogance dealing with COVID-19, written down for posterity to remember what he did to this country & those poor souls that he had the opportunity to help save, but didn't, simply because he was a fool.
What was it that has been my statement for the last 4 fucking years?
Oh yea, that's right!!!!!
May he fucking rot in hell.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe trump is impervious to corona since that virus has to compete with all the other fucking diseases he is carrying.
> 
> Walking petri dish ...
> Diabetes vs dementia vs fat arteries vs anal fissures vs gonnerhea vs throat cancer from vlad penis .. etc.
> ...


It's the syphilis.


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe trump is impervious to corona since that virus has to compete with all the other fucking diseases he is carrying.
> 
> Walking petri dish ...
> Diabetes vs dementia vs fat arteries vs anal fissures vs gonnerhea vs throat cancer from vlad penis .. etc.
> ...


It's inconceivable.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 23, 2020)

America's mask resistance is just the latest example of a perennial struggle


If you live in a country where the balance between personal rights and collective well-being falls differently, you might consider the refusal to wear a mask to be pure selfishness.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Maybe trump is impervious to corona since that virus has to compete with all the other fucking diseases he is carrying.
> 
> Walking petri dish ...
> Diabetes vs dementia vs fat arteries vs anal fissures vs gonnerhea vs throat cancer from vlad penis .. etc.
> ...


Oh, he's gonna get it that's for fucking sure.
He's surrounded by it & when does get it & Lord willing dies, I'm gonna buy a fucking Magnum of Dom Perignon, and have a hearty toast too his demise.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh, he's gonna get it that's for fucking sure.
> He's surrounded by it & when does get it & Lord willing dies, I'm gonna buy a fucking Magnum of Dom Perignon, and have a hearty toast too his demise.


I tend to raise a pint or two ....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Look at the Fat Fuck “ sign “ his name on the Border Wall during today’s inspection ....
> 
> Plus photo op ! No masks to be had ...
> 
> View attachment 4604186View attachment 4604187


Was that at the Colorado wall?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

*Trump Allies Break With Him: 'Disturbing' Coronavirus Spike Is 'Unacceptable' | MSNBC*





President Trump holds an indoor rally in Arizona as COVID-19 cases hit a record there and Dr. Fauci warns of a “disturbing” surge nationwide. MSNBC’s Ari Melber reports on Trump breaking his own administration’s coronavirus recommendations as he appears without a mask and crowds refuse to social distance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Why Donald is desperate to control the SDNY, anybody who takes the job knows it comes with a jail sentence and a destroyed life.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Barr's Botched Effort To Rig SDNY For Trump Prompts Investigation | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow reviews the many investigations being conducted by the U.S. Attorney's Office in the Southern District of New York that touch upon some aspect of Donald Trump's affairs, which may explain Bill Barr's eagerness to recast the office with people more favorable to Trump. Aired on 6/22/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

*Torching Its Legacy': DOJ Insider Says AG Barr 'Should Be Resigning' After 'Bombshell' Allegation*


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Why Donald is desperate to control the SDNY, anybody who takes the job knows it comes with a jail sentence and a destroyed life.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Barr's Botched Effort To Rig SDNY For Trump Prompts Investigation | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Tax returns, baby!


----------



## topcat (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

The infected American...
*Thanks To COVID-19, 'Americans Are Too Dangerous To Be Let Out Of Our Own Country' | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “As the President was in Arizona checking out that wall, we got news of a possible new travel ban…This one not by the President—the guy who loves travel bans to keep people out. No, by the European Union to keep us out.” Aired on 06/23/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Tax returns, baby!


Trump has at least a dozen things to worry about with the SDNY, the Stormy Daniels pay off is first up and individual #1 is looking at 10 years in the slammer on the one alone. They could probably put cuffs on him right after Joe is inaugurated and it would be a great way for the SDNY DA to hold onto a job, speedy justice.

If Trump loses he will be thrashing around like a fucking madman, all the TV news shows will have experts outlining his legal fate on Jan 20th 2021, it will drive him completely insane. You will have until Nov 3rd to Jan 20th, 78 days of fucking Hell as Donald squirms, freaks out and tries to disassemble the DOJ by firing everybody, he will probably issue a blanket pardon and empty out every prison in America etc. He must be squeazing Pence for a pardon, or will after Nov, he pardons Pence and resigns, then Pence pardons him, it's the only possible way out that I can see.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 23, 2020)

Only thing trump has done right ..... provide unlimited ways to meme the fat baboon.
Check out the rest of the channel .... brilliant


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)

Found this response online ... thought it was funny.


*Harry S. Truman *: "The buck stops here." .......

*Donald Trump *: "The buck stops? People are saying the buck stops, I don't know... how can we know the buck has stopped? It may have stopped somewhere... if not for the Democrats the buck would keep going and never stop ! 

If people listened to me no bucks would stop ever, they'd keep going around. I've ordered everyone in my administration to pass the buck, and I've succeeded in passing the buck more than any other President. I've set the record for passing the buck!

I'd like to see Sleepy Joe Biden pass the buck like I do, he wouldn't last a day!" SAD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

*Stone Prosecutor Zelensky Exposes Barr's Corruption*





Former Mueller team member Assistant US Attorney Aaron Zelensky testifies to Congress about AG Bill Barr's corrupt abuse of the criminal justice system. Barr and his lackey US Attorney Tim Shea direct the prosecutors on Roger Stone's case to go easy on Stone because of Stone's relationship with Donald Trump. Zelensky and the other Stone prosecutors resign from the case rather than take part in Barr and Shea's unethical scheme.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

*Biden Leading Trump By 14 Points Nationally: Poll | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe Biden is leading the president by 14 points nationally, according to NYT/Siena polling. Biden is also leading with independents and senior citizens. The panel discusses. Aired on 6/24/2020


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Only thing trump has done right ..... provide unlimited ways to meme the fat baboon.
> Check out the rest of the channel .... brilliant


nice find!

too bad Maestro didn't do the very end..'nothing really matters to meeeeeeeeeeee..'


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> nice find!
> 
> too bad Maestro didn't do the very end..'nothing really matters to meeeeeeeeeeee..'


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Found this response online ... thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> *Harry S. Truman *: "The buck stops here." .......
> ...


trumpy* never met an adverb he didn't like..


----------



## spek9 (Jun 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Look at the Fat Fuck “ sign “ his name on the Border Wall during today’s inspection ....
> 
> Plus photo op ! No masks to be had ...
> 
> View attachment 4604186View attachment 4604187


Maybe he was putting his signature on the sign-off documents because he received the cheque from Mexico for the completed wall?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Dear Iran, 

We need your help..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Maybe he was putting his signature on the sign-off documents because he received the cheque from Mexico for the completed wall?


take heart, even great kings and queens of Eqypt have been erased..


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

The historic Saharan dust plume is darkening skies in the Caribbean and will soon stretch into the US | CNN


The current Saharan dust episode is leading to the worst dust storm in the Caribbean in decades.




www.cnn.com





and there's supposed to be locusts this year, too..the Gods need a sacrifice..we can go to the top of Trump Tower to be closer to the Gods, split his skull and eat his brain..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)

Locusts have already happened in kenya. Massive quake in mexico .... Still waiting for oceans of blood and big ass asteroid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

this is Trumpy's* solution for the current unemployment situation..apparently, he thinks we're going pick fruit for $10/hour.









Don’t cut H-1B visas, increase them


If our nation is to innovate and compete successfully, foreign talent is indispensable.




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

such a stupid cunt..'then let them eat S'Mores'!




As the global pandemic gripped the nation and parents grappled with working from home without childcare or schools in session, along with economic uncertainty, unemployment rising, and the weight of explaining this all to cooped up children, President Trump played down the virus’s impact and Ivanka posted a years-old photo of her and her children leaning on throw pillows scattered across a floor, under sheets arranged as a makeshift tent.* “Staying home today w/ kids?,” she tweeted. “Plan living room camp out! Throw a bedsheet over some taped together brooms. Plan a menu & ‘pack’ sandwiches, salads (S’mores optional) A fun activity that also brings family together for a meal!”*









The Parallel Universe of Ivanka Trump, America’s Dissociated Princess


It’s a stunning misread of this turbulent moment for one of the most privileged and powerful people in the nation to tell students about how important it is to listen to her, when she should be doing the listening.




www.vanityfair.com













Opinion: Ivanka Trump is America's Marie Antoinette - California Newswire


G on Politics (OPINION): Excessively coddled and carefully coifed, Ivanka Trump is not the 'orange whisperer' who will guide our fascist madman president away from errors. As Ivanka Trump plods robotically through her embarrassing public appearances, it is obvious that she is laboring under a...



californianewswire.com





*two weeks later*..how's that tent working..?



 can't believe she let herself be photographed like the hot mess above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

Another useless psycho, notice all those southern accents.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pound The Table*








Hearing goes off the rails when GOP lawmaker keeps banging table - CNN Video


Rep. Louie Gohmert (R-TX) refused to quit banging the table after House Judiciary Chairman Jerrold Nadler (D-NY) gave a witness extra time to finish his opening statement.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)

The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)

He also rents way too much space in all your heads. By the looks of things, there isn't a minute that passes in a day that he isn't renting space in your head. Not a way to go through life.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


What do you mean by 'media'?


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)

Media, sources of information owned by the elite disseminated to the masses to manipulate the way people think.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Media, sources of information owned by the elite disseminated to the masses to manipulate the way people think.


Oh so Fox News or any of the other right wing (or left wing sites that are actually still pushing the Right wing agenda) troll sources and not actual factual journalism. 

Yeah I am glad not everyone listens to that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)

Vlad’s concubine is in da house !


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> He also rents way too much space in all your heads. By the looks of things, there isn't a minute that passes in a day that he isn't renting space in your head. Not a way to go through life.


----------



## Werp (Jun 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Oh so Fox News or any of the other right wing (or left wing sites that are actually still pushing the Right wing agenda) troll sources and not actual factual journalism.
> 
> Yeah I am glad not everyone listens to that.


Didn't say they were any better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


So you figure ya know the truth eh Twerp? The sunshines outta Donald's asshole. Drink much Clorox? Hint: We see him perform and constantly lie directly on video with out own eyes and hear him with our own fucking ears...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't say they were any better.


Better than what? The National Enquirer is basically on par with them, just 'entertainment' as they argued in the courts.

They are not much of a 'news media' anymore. Just whatever it was that you defined 'media' as.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Media, sources of information owned by the elite disseminated to the masses to manipulate the way people think.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't say they were any better.


how do you feel about S'Mores and Tents?


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4604972


Be sure it's UV-C, for "conservative". "Like a cleaning."


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


Absolutely not. From four years of observation what I see is that we have basically a Fox pundit for President, only he is a lot less intelligent and a lot more corrupt.
If he would try even a little bit to unite the people, to be a president for all the country and not half the country, I could maybe get behind him. But he exudes nothing but partisanship. There is ZERO LEADERSHIP. NONE. And that is a big reason why the country looks the way it does now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Be sure it's UV-C, for "conservative". "Like a cleaning."


since they were talking about sticking things up their asses..


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't say they were any better.


So what's you solution?
Enlighten me, please.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this is Trumpy's* solution for the current unemployment situation..apparently, he thinks we're going pick fruit for $10/hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure that he wasn't thinking about sending his own family out there for $10/hr to pick fruit to offset the idiocy?


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4604973


Kool-Aid and Clorox, straight up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


do you really think we'd be in love with the guy who gave us 44 million unemployed, a $6 trillion dollar deficit, and said to slow the testing down as the virus which he called a hoax killed 120,000 people?

be serious here now.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> do you really think we'd be in love with the guy who gave us 44 million unemployed, a $6 trillion dollar deficit, and said to slow the testing down as the virus which he called a hoax killed 120,000 people?
> 
> be serious here now.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


> Media, sources of information owned by the elite disseminated to the masses to manipulate the way people think.


Fact-based news reporting enables people to make up their own minds. Is that manipulation? I don't think so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Be sure it's UV-C, for "conservative". "Like a cleaning."


I wonder if there have been any reports of Trumpers with sunburned assholes? Only product availability stops sore assholes among them, their assholes are already burning though, the polls are sad news for Donald and his cult. The hotter it gets for Donald the more desperate his socks, trolls and other assorted deplorables become, just look at their posts, only the psychos are left.

Donald can't seem to look ahead (brain damage) and realise what is gonna happen a couple of weeks after his Jim Jones covid suicide tour and how bad it will look on local TV there. When the hospitals are overwhelmed the mortality rate skyrockets, people will panic when they see the lines at hospitals and staff burned out, sick and quitting on the local TV news. Donald will turn red states blue if he keeps this shit up, already some red state governors are starting to panic, as is the majority of the populace.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Better than what? The National Enquirer is basically on par with them, just 'entertainment' as they argued in the courts.
> 
> They are not much of a 'news media' anymore. Just whatever it was that you defined 'media' as.


He was talking about “ The Onion “ ...


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

A little comic relief. Remember the Dr. Demento show?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> A little comic relief. Remember the Dr. Demento show?


Yep ... loved Fish Heads


----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

Louie Gohmert. Nope, not a made up name, but fitting.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 24, 2020)

Pence is graceful.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4604864


"Then you have the president running around and not wearing one, and the governor only recommending it, not enforcing it, and so I think people got mixed signals, and we have seen it spread exponentially.”

.
Texas Covid-19 cases hit all-time daily high as Houston hospitals near capacity
.

8 hours ago


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 24, 2020)

Werp said:


>



CBS News
4 hours ago: Texas governor says there is a "massive" coronavirus outbreak across the state after ...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>









I love that 'heritage' line. Perfect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> The funny thing is, is that if the media you guys listened to...praised trump, you'd all be in love with him. A bunch of media zombie sheeps.


Too funny. Please tell us where you get your news and information. I’m really curious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Media, sources of information owned by the elite disseminated to the masses to manipulate the way people think.


This sounds vaguely familiar. How many Trump rallies have you attended?

I’d rather be a sheep than a lemming.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 25, 2020)

Another trumper casualty. 








Oregon man gets life without parole for killing 2 on Portland train


Jeremy Christian was convicted this winter in the 2017 stabbing deaths that followed a hate-filled rant aboard a train.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

*Biden Leads Trump In Six Battleground States The President Carried In 2016 | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





New polling shows Joe Biden is leading the president in Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, Florida, Arizona and North Carolina. Aired on 6/25/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

The red state panic is just starting to set in, wait a couple of weeks... Hypocrisy will be the fashion of the summer and eating crow will be common among republicans.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rick Scott, Marco Rubio Suggest Public Should Wear Masks | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Gov. Rick Scott, R-Fla., and Sen. Marco Rubio, R-Fla., are urging the public to wear a mask in order to stop the spread of the coronavirus, indicating why wearing a mask is a public health and not a political issue. The panel discusses. Aired on 6/25/2020.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4605350
> CBS News
> 4 hours ago: Texas governor says there is a "massive" coronavirus outbreak across the state after ...


When the Nazis have a protest trump calls them very fine people. When black people protest trump hides in a bunker. Trump is a punk ass bitch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Donald is gonna run outta secret service agents, it's like working in a meat packing plant for them!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined after Trump's Tulsa rally


Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined as a precaution following President Donald Trump's rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, a law enforcement official told CNN on Wednesday.




www.cnn.com





*Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined after Trump's Tulsa rally*

(CNN)Dozens of Secret Service agents will be quarantined as a precaution following President Donald Trump's rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma, a law enforcement official told CNN on Wednesday.

The mass quarantine has led to the decision that Secret Service agents involved with presidential trips must be tested for coronavirus for the next couple of weeks, according to an email sent to agency personnel. The email sent out Wednesday was confirmed by the law enforcement official. Agents must now be tested 24 to 48 hours before a presidential trip, the email said. The new testing mandate will be in place until July 4.
The law enforcement official said the number of quarantined agents is on the "low" side of dozens. A Secret Service official said the quarantining will not impact the agency's operations. The news was first reported by The Washington Post.

Asked about the decision to test all agents on presidential trips for coronavirus, the Secret Service official said protecting agency personnel is critical during the Covid-19 pandemic.
more...
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
They"re simply shocked the Donald is doing and saying crazy shit about covid, now that the folks back home are starting to die like fucking flies, they know what the coming weeks have in store for the red states.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP aghast as Trump's polls sink amid divisive racial rhetoric: 'It's been a bad couple weeks'*
(CNN)President Donald Trump is doubling down on a strategy he believes worked to his advantage four years ago: seizing on divisive culture wars and using race-baiting rhetoric as he seeks to fire up his base to give him a second term in office. His GOP allies on Capitol Hill are looking on with alarm.

Uncertain how to respond to a President who has long favored incendiary remarks and targets any Republican who shows even the slightest signs of disloyalty, many in his party are aghast as Trump's poll numbers plummet and large numbers of Americans disapprove of his handling of the twin crises that have dominated this election year.

A number of top Republicans told CNN that Trump needs to change course quickly -- even as they readily acknowledge he has never been prone to take such advice.

"He's good with the base," Senate Majority Whip John Thune, a South Dakota Republican, said Wednesday. "But all of the people who are going to decide in November are the people in the middle, and I think they want the President at a time like this ... to strike a more empathetic tone."
*more...*


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is gonna run outta secret service agents, it's like working in a meat packing plant for them!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is the virus


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Trump is the virus


It's gonna kill a lot of Americans before it and Donald are done, fortunately it is also gonna do in Donald at least politically. It's sad to say, but it might be the price of liberty, he was confident before covid for a reason, he probably would have won in spite of it all. Many no longer have the "luxury" of wallowing in hatred, bigotry and stupid, their lives, freedom and economic futures are on the line. The seriousness of the situation has and will continue to bitch slap many a stupid cunt back to reality, particularly those in red states and particularly among those states with GOP senate seats up for grabs. Trump fucking up already has a democratic senator replacing Jeff sessions in Alabama FFS! 

The die is cast with covid, the numbers are relentless and draw no distinctions, we all now know what the curves and numbers will mean in a couple of weeks. Hospital ICU beds are at near capacity in Texas, Arizona and other red states in the south, there are thousands of new cases reported in them a week, they will soon require hundreds of additional ICU beds and personnel to go with them, they have neither. As a consequence mortality rates should skyrocket, as many will die without care, it will be an unprecedented disaster in these states and not all of them are red, California is being hit hard too, but they have more resources than most.

All politics is local as they say, and locally there is a shit storm brewing in many red states.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

There is no better example of what is wrong with American politics in my opinion than the fact that discussions about red and blue states are considered reasonable and accepted.

As a soon to become president once said, there are no “red states or blue states but the United States”

Those were the days......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

The Lincoln project hits the nail on the head again.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How A President Leads*





Biden is the clear choice when it comes to compassionate and decent leadership. In a battle of heart, mind, and character Joe Biden wins by a landslide. We need to ensure that’s reflected in the vote this November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

That ad was so good I watched it twice! Emotion is the way into the heart and thus into the mind.  They understand who they want to sway and how to do it.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Of course you watched it twice, do you also use your toilet paper twice, because that's about all this adis good for. Political ads can be powerful because they cherry pick with sound overs to emphasis emotion. You could have Tara Read's testimonial soundbite with a picture of hear crying, followed by a newspaper article where biden was for segregation stating "I don't want my children growing up in a racial jungle". Followed by a clip in this ad where he say's "it's time to remember who we are" (lol) where joe is grasping to remember ANYTHING at all. What does it all prove, All politicians have their good moments and bad moments. Now good give yourself a good wipe, cause something around here stinks!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> There is no better example of what is wrong with American politics in my opinion than the fact that discussions about red and blue states are considered reasonable and accepted.
> 
> As a soon to become president once said, there are no “red states or blue states but the United States”
> 
> Those were the days......


It is unfortunately an accurate paradigm for the past and current situation, the polarization of American politics has been largely a state one, driven by bigotry. It's no accident that red state/republican support is strongest in the old confederacy, or where many from there migrated to after the civil war. Bigotry and hatred are taught, both in the family generationally and culturally where such people cluster geographically.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pence is graceful.







But talking about banging models isn't too personal...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Of course you watched it twice, do you also use your toilet paper twice, because that's about all this adis good for. Political ads can be powerful because they cherry pick with sound overs to emphasis emotion. You could have Tara Read's testimonial soundbite with a picture of hear crying, followed by a newspaper article where biden was for segregation stating "I don't want my children growing up in a racial jungle". Followed by a clip in this ad where he say's "it's time to remember who we are" (lol) where joe is grasping to remember ANYTHING at all. What does it all prove, All politicians have their good moments and bad moments. Now good give yourself a good wipe, cause something around here stinks!


It triggered you, so it must be good. I hope Bloomberg pays to run it on TV in the fall!


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It triggered you, so it must be good. I hope Bloomberg pays to run it on TV in the fall!


It really wasn't that powerful...garden variety type political ad. Could do one much better myself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> You could have Tara Read's testimonial soundbite with a picture of hear crying


Someone wanna post about Tara Read? This semiliterate moron seems misinformed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> It really wasn't that powerful...garden variety type political ad. Could do one much better myself.


You ain't doing so good here son.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You ain't doing so good here son.


By your measures, I consider that a good thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> There is no better example of what is wrong with American politics in my opinion than the fact that discussions about red and blue states are considered reasonable and accepted.
> 
> As a soon to become president once said, there are no “red states or blue states but the United States”
> 
> Those were the days......


It is not the democrats who do not want to form a community, those who lie cheat and steal or those who tolerate it must be dealt with, they have become a national security threat, Trump proved it. The republicans and Trump will win by a landslide in many red states despite the facts or reality, there is an obvious reason for this, glossing over it has lead to the current situation, the country is polarized for a reason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> By your measures, I consider that a good thing.


Yep, yer wasting your time here and convincing nobody, just making yerself look psychotic, and you most likely are, or perhaps you're an antisocial personality. Your behavior is pathological though, that is defined as being so fucked up you harm yourself and others, carrying Trump's water qualifies you.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is not the democrats who do not want to form a community, those who lie cheat and steal or those who tolerate it must be dealt with, they have become a national security threat, Trump proved it. The republicans and Trump will win by a landslide in many red states despite the facts or reality, there is an obvious reason for this, glossing over it has lead to the current situation, the country is polarized for a reason.


Yeah the left has become radicalized and formed mobs to destroy anything they deem offensive or anything that is even remotely american, because at the root, that is what they hate-our country. We'll see how it all shakes out in the fall but if you think what people are witnessing today is going to help the cause of the left, I got news for you.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, yer wasting your time here and convincing nobody, just making yerself look psychotic, and you most likely are or perhaps an antisocial personality disorder. Your behavior is pathological though, that is defined as being so fucked up you harm yourself and others, carrying Trump's water qualifies you..


If you don't join the TDS circle jerk, You're all of these things and than some. O.k buddy.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyway's, we could do this all day, so instead I will leave with you a reminder to give yourself a good wipe and with that good day!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Anyway's, we could do this all day, so instead I will leave with you a reminder to give yourself a good wipe and with that good day!


As I flush ya down the toilet


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As I flush ya down the toilet


At least I'll go down, unlike you, the turd that keeps resurfacing just to swirl around that bowl one more time....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> It really wasn't that powerful...garden variety type political ad. Could do one much better myself.


then go make one and get paid millions, incel


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Yeah the left has become radicalized and formed mobs to destroy anything they deem offensive or anything that is even remotely american, because at the root, that is what they hate-our country. We'll see how it all shakes out in the fall but if you think what people are witnessing today is going to help the cause of the left, I got news for you.



Your juvenile naivete is adorable!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Your juvenile naivete is adorable!


is it spandy or muyloco?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2020)

Do you know what Trump has finally. really done for this country?
He has brought too the forefront what Republicans really mean, that they are simply into it for themselves & fuck the rest of the American populace.
Well it seems that the vast majority of the American public has woken up to that fact, and it's about God damn time








Trump's Sagging Popularity Drags Down Republican Senate Candidates


WASHINGTON -- President Donald Trump's erratic performance in office and his deteriorating standing in the polls is posing a grave threat to his party's Senate majority, imperiling incumbents in crucial swing states and undermining Republican prospects in one of the few states they had hoped




www.yahoo.com





Next year Dems are going own the House & Senate & the WH & we get can actually get back too a somewhat sane reality
Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Yeah the left has become radicalized and formed mobs to destroy anything they deem offensive or anything that is even remotely american, because at the root, that is what they hate-our country. We'll see how it all shakes out in the fall but if you think what people are witnessing today is going to help the cause of the left, I got news for you.


That would be Fux Nooz, presumably.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I love that 'heritage' line. Perfect.


you mean the heritage of owning human beings..THAT heritage?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you mean the heritage of owning human beings..THAT heritage?


Unfortunately that is part of it, along with many many other horrible acts like murdering women for being 'witches', doing genocide to the indigenous population, and driving the ones left over so far south they got called 'Mexicans'. And so much more. 

But I do love the response to the flag that represents those worst acts of our national history.


----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you mean the heritage of owning human beings..THAT heritage?


Yes, don't forget the "culture" part of the excuse. Emphasis on the root "cult."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> By your measures, I consider that a good thing.


You shouldn’t


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yes, don't forget the "culture" part of the excuse. Emphasis on the root "cult."


a culture born out of owning human beings..remember it was the 'free' that slaves could provide what they are after..which is why righties are the worst when it comes to managing employees..our employment laws are there to protect us from THEM..if employees were treated properly there would be no need for employment law.

and the 'free' wasn't just the fields that they helped themselves to..


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 25, 2020)

Mericans....








Residents in Palm Beach Florida erupt over new face mask rule - CNN Video


Residents of Palm Beach County in Florida erupted in anger at a commissioner's meeting after an unanimous vote to make masks mandatory.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

*Steve Kornacki: Joe Biden Could Be Ahead Because He's Giving Trump The Stage | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Steve Kornacki breaks down new polling that finds Joe Biden leading President Trump in six key battleground states. Aired on 6/25/2020.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 25, 2020)

My wife works for an ob/gyn office. They had a couple come in for a pregnancy test. The gentleman had no mask on. The receptionist gave him a mask. He sat down and refused to wear it. The Dr asked my wife if she needed help instructing the gentleman that masks are required in health facilities. My wife said no problemo. The guy got mad and went and set in the car. The wife while leaving said he gets angry. He's a welder. My wife said I'm not sure what that has to do with it but if you feel unsafe call us. Appalachia...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

once nailed down, Bolton believes that dems didn't treat righties right during the impeachment and that's why there was no conviction to remove..that he feels they would've gotten votes if it weren't for this.










narrow issue impeachment was meant to take just ONE issue 100% rather than muddy the waters with too much that then would be 'buckshot' and 'throwing everything at the wall'.

damned if you do and damned if you don't..he won't vote Trumpy* but he might as well.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> By your measures, I consider that a good thing.





Werp said:


> Yeah the left has become radicalized and formed mobs to destroy anything they deem offensive or anything that is even remotely american, because at the root, that is what they hate-our country. We'll see how it all shakes out in the fall but if you think what people are witnessing today is going to help the cause of the left, I got news for you.


"News" STFU no one here GAF about what you suck from hannity's cloaca.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

Thin the herd for November 3rd.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> then go make one and get paid millions, incel


Well if it isn't the king shit on turd island, himself, that as arisen from the stink of this thread to make some keen observations. I may have "juvenile naivete" but i'm not as naive as to think that it's just as easy as making a video and making millions.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> "News" STFU no here GAF about what you suck from hannity's cloaca.


Are you related to Robert Deniro? Go get some counseling and get that anger checked, certainly isn't healthy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Well if it isn't the king shit on turd island, himself


Says fart, the messenger boy.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Says fart, the messenger boy.


I see the canuk part but the cunning escapes me...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Mericans....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aren't they special?

if i'm going to hell in a hand basket, i'm going where i can walk in and purchase 98% legit for the ride

i don't understand what they mean by 'masks are literally killing people and citizens arrests are already happening..obey the devil by wearing masks'..the 'Gods wonderful breathing system out the window' lady is just a wack job...actually, they're all crazy.

the doctors degree lady..? okay Karen..luckily..luckily it's not up to you


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Are you related to Robert Deniro? Go get some counseling and get that anger checked, certainly isn't healthy.


Anger, revulsion is appropriate when confronting a f'en wretched, vile, mentally hobbled slob and cackling khunt.



Werp said:


> I see the canuk part but the cunning escapes me...


 Cringeful word shitting, ellipsis misusing rodent.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Well if it isn't the king shit on turd island, himself, that as arisen from the stink of this thread to make some keen observations. I may have "juvenile naivete" but i'm not as naive as to think that it's just as easy as making a video and making millions.


 goat felching imbecile, your word shits are grotesque. Exhibit some self respect, refrain from the cackling self humiliation expressed in your every word dump.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 25, 2020)

The most interesting thing happening lately, is that Biden doesn't even have to speak for the polls to continuously and reliably shift away from Trump, even in what many thought were states that Trump would easily hold. He just has to allow Trump to open his cakehole. The US could have a mop replace Biden and it would have a good chance at outing the current embarrassment from his throne.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> You f'en turd slurper, your first reference is shit, asshole.View attachment 4605836


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> I see the canuk part but the cunning escapes me...


I'm not surprised. A lot of stuff escapes you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Well if it isn't the king shit on turd island, himself, that as arisen from the stink of this thread to make some keen observations. I may have "juvenile naivete" but i'm not as naive as to think that it's just as easy as making a video and making millions.


if you can make better ads than the people getting paid millions for it but you’re stuck restocking the hostess shelf at walmart for min wage then something doesn’t add up

Incel


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The most interesting thing happening lately, is that Biden doesn't even have to speak for the polls to continuously and reliably shift away from Trump, even in what many thought were states that Trump would easily hold. He just has to allow Trump to open his cakehole. The US could have a mop replace Biden and it would have a good chance at outing the current embarrassment from his throne.


You say cake hole i say lie hole

*GOP Poll Of Wisconsin Puts Trump Down 16 Points Ahead Of Green Bay Visit*


----------



## spek9 (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> You say cake hole i say lie hole
> 
> *GOP Poll Of Wisconsin Puts Trump Down 16 Points Ahead Of Green Bay Visit*


I usually refer to it as the asshole on his face, which it very clearly looks like, and it's accurate, because the only thing that comes out of it is shit.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> You say cake hole i say lie hole
> 
> *GOP Poll Of Wisconsin Puts Trump Down 16 Points Ahead Of Green Bay Visit*


Didn't you learn anything through that thick little noggen of yours about polling from 2016? I guess not...history repeats...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't you learn anything through that thick little noggen of yours about polling from 2016? I guess not...history repeats...


Keep relying on that, dimwit. Just keep relying on it.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Keep relying on that, dimwit. Just keep relying on it.


Yeah get your panties all wet about some polling numbers out of Wisconsin 4 months before the election..lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't you learn anything through that thick little noggen of yours about polling from 2016? I guess not...history repeats...


the polling said clinton would win by 2 in 2016

what was the end result?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Didn't you learn anything through that thick little noggen of yours about polling from 2016? I guess not...history repeats...


goat felching imbecile, your word shits are grotesque. Exhibit some self respect, refrain from the cackling self humiliation expressed in your every word dump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Yeah get your panties all wet about some polling numbers out of Wisconsin 4 months before the election..lol.


i bet you could make a really good ad about it.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> goat felching imbecile, your word shits are grotesque. Exhibit some self respect, refrain from the cackling self humiliation expressed in your every word dump.


Why do I get the feeling I'm talking to a short, angry little man?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Yeah get your panties all wet about some polling numbers out of Wisconsin 4 months before the election..lol.


Illiterate asswipe you are a f'en harmless, shit choked, stinking magat. Stop the self harm, scram


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet you could make a really good ad about it.


No but I could make a good little bedtime story for all you TDS'ers out there to ensure a goodnight's sleep.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Why do I get the feeling I'm talking to a short, angry little man?


Daddy issues, crippled imagination, fear, stupidity perhaps. Your "feelings" are no doubt pus crusted, like your dreams and intellect



Werp said:


> No but I could make a good little bedtime story for all you TDS'ers out there to ensure a goodnight's sleep.


TDS ? Who was the last 'conservative' to shit down your thought hole? You f'en groveling imbecile


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> No but I could make a good little bedtime story for all you TDS'ers out there to ensure a goodnight's sleep.


i thought you said you could make good ads


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you said you could make good ads


Yeah but what you guy's need is some apparent sleep...


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Daddy issues, crippled imagination, fear, stupidity perhaps. Your "feelings" are no doubt pus crusted, like your dreams and intellect
> 
> 
> 
> TDS ? You f'en groveling imbecile


You must be a real joy to be around...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Yeah but what you guy's need is some apparent sleep...


whats with the unnecessary ellipses?

A lot of you retards do that and I’m just wondering why

Also, what was your username on your last account


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> whats with the unnecessary ellipses?
> 
> A lot of you retards do that and I’m just wondering why
> 
> Also, what was your username on your last account


This is my one and only account, I give permission to the admin to share that info. You think I care what a bunch of internet strangers think?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> You must be a real joy to be around...


Go hang w your pals imbecile magat


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> This is my one and only account, I give permission to the admin to share that info. You think I care what a bunch of internet strangers think?


What drove you to become a dipshit?


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> What drove you to become a dipshit?


This should be the first question you ask all people coming here to participate in the TDS circle jerk....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> This should be the first question you ask all people coming here to participate in the TDS circle jerk....


did we hurt your feelings somehow?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> This should be the first question you ask all people coming here to participate in the TDS circle jerk....










TDR in Trump cultist must not mean them?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> You must be a real joy to be around...


Your posts are weak.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> TDR in Trump cultist must not mean them?


"Liberals and Islam suck's"?

Smh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Liberals and Islam suck's"?
> 
> Smh.


I swear to Jesus, if Trumpers aren't con men, they are morons, or mentally ill, Trump has gathered every stupid asshole and sucker in America to his banner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> "Liberals and Islam suck's"?
> 
> Smh.


Never in the field of politics have so many morons been led by such an idiot.


----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Never in the field of politics have so many morons been led by such an idiot.


Joseph Smith? Oh, morons, I thought you wrote mormons, my mistake! Well, he and Individual 1 do have the cult followers in common. TCS, Trump cult syndrome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2020)

Donald Trump is facing the prospect of a landslide loss


A half dozen new swing-state polls released Thursday morning suggest that not only would President Donald Trump lose if the election were held today, he would lose in a landslide.




www.cnn.com





*Donald Trump is facing the prospect of a landslide loss*

(CNN)A half dozen new swing-state polls released Thursday morning suggest that not only would President Donald Trump lose if the election were held today, he would lose in a landslide.
The surveys, conducted by The New York Times and Siena College, show Trump trailing former Vice President Joe Biden by double digits in Michigan (Biden +11), Wisconsin (Biden +11) and Pennsylvania (Biden+ 10) and by mid-single digits in North Carolina (Biden +9), Arizona (Biden +7) and Florida (Biden +6).
Trump won_ every one_ of those states in the 2016 election. Switch them from red to blue and you can quickly see just how bad hings look for Trump at the moment.

And, thanks to CNN's handy dandy "Road to 270" interactive electoral maps, we can do just that!

Give Biden those six states -- Michigan, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, North Carolina, Arizona and Florida -- and keep the rest of the 2020 map just as it was in 2016, and the Democratic nominee has* 333* electoral votes to just *205* for Trump. That would be a larger Electoral College margin than President Barack Obama won with in his 2012 reelection.

But even that doesn't capture how dark things could get for Trump. Consider:

* A Quinnipiac University poll in Ohio released Wednesday showed Biden at 46% to Trump's 45%. (A Fox News poll released in early June showed Biden at 47% to Trump's 45%). If Ohio went to Biden, he would be at *351 *electoral votes.

* A Des Moines Register poll earlier this month put Trump at 44% and Biden at 43% in Iowa. Give Biden Iowa and he's at *357* electoral votes.

* A Quinnipiac University poll released at the start of this month had Biden within a point of Trump in Texas. If Biden managed to win Texas, he'd have* 395* electoral votes, the largest electoral vote haul since George H.W. Bush beat Michael Dukakis in 1988 with 426 electoral votes.

Now, to be clear: It's very unlikely that Biden wins all 9 of those states. Texas last went for a Democratic presidential candidate in 1976, when Jimmy Carter carried it. Ohio and Iowa went to Trump convincingly in 2016 and Republicans held steady there in 2018 -- winning the governorships in both.

But what these recent spate of poll numbers make clear is that all of these states are very much in play. So, I don't think Biden is going to win Texas but a) Trump will have to spend money (lots of it) on TV ads to lock the state down and b) polling suggests that there is a path for Biden in the Lone Star State.
https://www.youtube.com/user/CNN?sub_confirmation=1
Plus, Biden doesn't need to win Texas. Or Florida. Or Ohio. Or North Carolina. Or even Arizona. If Biden wins only Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania -- and holds the rest of states Hillary Clinton won in 2016 -- he wins the White House with *278 *electoral votes. Anything beyond those three states, which have had, prior to the 2016 election, a long history of supporting Democrats at the presidential level, is gravy.

What the current landscape suggests is this: There's_ a very credible chance _that Biden crests 330 electoral votes on November 3. Which, in a political world as polarized and bifurcated as this one and against a sitting incumbent president, would, to my mind, qualify as a landslide.

The only hope for Trump is that it's June 25. Which means the election isn't for another 132 days. Trump has to hope that things change drastically in the next five months. If they don't, it will not likely be a long election night for him.

https://www.cnn.com/profiles/chris-cillizza


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 25, 2020)

Vote repubs out....


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 25, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trump-might-go-down-in-history-as-the-last-president-of-the-confederacy/2020/06/11/590194e2-ac13-11ea-94d2-d7bc43b26bf9_story.html


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 25, 2020)

Asked if using such charged language, such as "kung flu," was helpful to his effort to court middle-of-the-road voters, GOP Sen. Mike Braun of Indiana said: "I'm gonna say probably not; it wouldn't be my choice of words."
Braun said he expected the campaign to look at its internal poll numbers and make a decision about how to change tactics.

"It looks like something needs to be adjusted," he said.









Trump entrenched in failed strategy as virus surges and polling drops


A little more than four months before facing voters, President Donald Trump appears at one of the weakest points of his presidency, with few signs the mounting health and civic crises he currently faces will subside and a spate of national polls indicating if the election were held today, he...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your posts are weak.


Your weak. Why is it you don't have one grow related post It must be because you use another handle for that because your TOO WEAK to show your political views.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Your weak. Why is it you don't have one grow related post It must be because you use another handle for that because your TOO WEAK to show your political views.


*You're


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Your weak. Why is it you don't have one grow related post It must be because you use another handle for that because your TOO WEAK to show your political views.


hey why do you go silent whenever I mention the trash company jordan peterson keeps?

Jk, I know why

Incel


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> *You're


It's alright you can be my secretary...


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Why don't you have any grow related posts under your name?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/xDa45nK


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> It's alright you can be my secretary...


More like, you can bus my table. But please wait until we're gone.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> More like, you can bus my table. But please wait until we're gone.


Sorry but there aren't bus boys at Mcdonalds...


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Why no grow posts unclebaldrick?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Sorry but there aren't bus boys at Mcdonalds...


Lol. 

Your posts are weak.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol.
> 
> Your posts are weak.


Laughing it away isn't going to work, Why are you so weak that you have to hide your political views?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Laughing it away isn't going to work, Why are you so weak that you have to hide your political views?


Laughing what away? And you're seriously saying that I am hiding my political views?

Damn.

You are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Laughing what away? And you're seriously saying that I am hiding my political views?
> 
> Damn.
> 
> You are a special kind of stupid.


Show me one grow post under your handle....and I've read through some of your post and there's really nothing bright or creative about them...regularbaldjoe...should be your handle.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

You're a special kind of stupid..
You're weak...

Yeah, we all know High IQ's go around posting such brilliance....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> You're a special kind of stupid..
> You're weak...
> 
> Yeah, we all know High IQ's go around posting such brilliance....


Are you crying?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> Sorry but there aren't bus boys at Mcdonalds...


Who buses the tables then?

Ps you’re still running away from my straightforward questions about the trash humans jordan peterson goes on speaking tours with 

Incel


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you crying?


If I was crying, I would be in a Pro trump thread crying about biden, with all my fellow Trumper's crying alongside me and supporting me whenever an anti trump poster showed up. That's kind of for the weak though...so that's why I'm here and not there.

Just for the record I'm not a massive pro trump kind of guy....It's entertaining to see how people can be so retarded to hate Trump so much than vote for a guy like Biden. I was honestly considering Tulsi Gabbard until she dropped out than backed Biden...Kind of broke my heart.


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

Still waiting for that ONE grow post to show you don't take the cowards way out and use 2 handles here.....


----------



## Werp (Jun 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Who buses the tables then?
> 
> Ps you’re still running away from my straightforward questions about the trash humans jordan peterson goes on speaking tours with
> 
> Incel


I am not a Jordan peterson guru...I posted one youtube video regarding white privilege. Time to move on....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> I am not a Jordan peterson guru...I posted one youtube video regarding white privilege. Time to move on....


No thanks, incel


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Werp said:


> If I was crying, I would be in a Pro trump thread crying about biden, with all my fellow Trumper's crying alongside me and supporting me whenever an anti trump poster showed up. That's kind of for the weak though...so that's why I'm here and not there.
> 
> Just for the record I'm not a massive pro trump kind of guy....It's entertaining to see how people can be so retarded to hate Trump so much than vote for a guy like Biden. I was honestly considering Tulsi Gabbard until she dropped out than backed Biden...Kind of broke my heart.


Are there even any pro trump threads?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 25, 2020)

*Devin Nunes can’t sue Twitter over parody cow account .......
Too Moo Bad.  

*
Twitter’s legal battle with Rep. Devin Nunes over a parody cowaccount is over. The social media company is “immune” from the California Congressman's claims of defamation, the judge in the case wrote in a ruling reported by _The Fresno Bee_.

Nunes sued the company last year over statements made by two parody Twitter accounts, @DevinCow and @DevinNunesMom. He also sued the account-holders (though Twitter has declined to identify them), along with political strategist Liz Mair. As _The Fresno Bee_ notes, the judge’s ruling only applies to the claims against Twitter, and does not affect Nunes’ case against Mair or the individual Twitter accounts.

In the ruling, the judge said Twitter is protected by Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act, which says tech platforms can’t be held liable for what their users say.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2020)

If there was any doubt that he's stark raving mad, just watch this.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276340484240224259


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Are there even any pro trump threads?


Not many yet, they were still hoping to have Bernie to Tulsi in the race.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I swear to Jesus, if Trumpers aren't con men, they are morons, or mentally ill, Trump has gathered every stupid asshole and sucker in America to his banner.


Trump is the pied piper of stupid.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2020)

Good morning all 
This is my 1st song of the Day
Have a wonderful day & stay safe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

Nearly 20 Swing State Polls Were Released Today–Biden Leads In All Of Them


Trump even trails in historically Republican states like Arizona, Georgia and Texas.




www.forbes.com





*Nearly 20 Swing State Polls Were Released Today–Biden Leads In All Of Them*

*TOPLINE*
A total of 19 polls of voters in swing states from four different pollsters were released Thursday, with former Vice President Joe Biden leading President Trump in every single one, including in historically Republican states like Arizona, Georgia and Texas.

*KEY FACTS*
Biden leads by as much as 18 points in Michigan in a poll from Republican firm Hodas & Associates, which also put him up 16 points in Wisconsin and 12 points in Pennsylvania.
Polls released by the _New York Times _and Siena College put Biden up by double digits in those states, with 11-point leads in Michigan and Wisconsin and a 10-point lead in Pennsylvania, as well as a 9-point lead in North Carolina, an 8-point lead in Florida and a 7-point lead in Arizona, all states that voted for Trump in 2016.
Redfield & Wilton polls showed almost identical results, with Biden leading by 11 points in Michigan, 10 points in Pennsylvania, 9 points in Wisconsin, 6 points in North Carolina and 4 points in Arizona and Wisconsin, with third-party candidates Jo Jorgensen and Howie Hawkins never polling above the margin of error.
But polls of typically Republican-leaning swing states from Fox News yielded the most shocking results, with Biden ahead by 9 points in Florida, 2 points in North Carolina and Georgia and 1 point in Texas, which voted for Trump by 8 points in 2016.

Overall, Trump trails Biden by 10 points nationally in the RealClearPolitics polling average, with the _New York Times_/Siena poll putting him down 14 points.

*KEY BACKGROUND*
Trump has struggled to respond to several major crises that have hit the U.S. in recent months. While he initially received a bump during the early stages of the coronavirus pandemic in April and May, that quickly evaporated by June as protests swept the nation in response to the death of George Floyd. Trump’s approval rating in the RealClearPolitics average is underwater by 13 points, his lowest margin since the beginning of the Ukraine scandal, which led to his eventual impeachment.

*BIG NUMBER*
*37%. *Just 37% of Americans approve of how Trump has handled the coronavirus pandemic compared to 58% who disapprove, according to a new Reuters poll.

*KEY QUOTE*
“This is the worst 24 hours of polling in Trump's entire political career,” tweeted CNN Politics reporter Chris Cillizza.

*NEWS PEG*
Biden’s wide lead in critical battleground states, and the competitiveness of historically Republican states, forces Trump to change up his strategy, which once included going after Democratic-leaning states like Minnesota and New Mexico. His campaign has spent significant time in Arizona, with Trump and Vice President Mike Pence both making recent visits. While Arizona has long been safely in Republican hands, it voted for Trump by just 4 points in 2016 and elected Democrat Kirsten Sinema to the U.S. Senate in 2018.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2020)

America's single worse day yesterday of confirmed cases obliterated Assholes fantasyland dream of a post-Covid America, even as he sowed new diversions in an effort to hide the reality of his leadership void in a deepening national crisis.
More than 37,000 new cases of Covid-19 were reported on Thursday, according to Johns Hopkins University data. The numbers superseded the previous darkest day of the pandemic, on April 24. The new data suggests that the sacrifices made by tens of millions of Americans who stayed at home, that cost many of them their jobs, might have been in vain. It also suggest that the aggressive state re-openings championed by Trump, who wants a quick economic reboot to boost his reelection hopes, exacerbated a situation that now seems close to tipping out of control across a swathe of southern Red states. (Boo fucking Hoo)
A total of 30 states, all Republican controlled except for California, are now reporting a rise in new daily cases of the novel coronavirus while others keep setting new records in each 24-hour period. And while the President lives in a bubble of his own obsessive political feuds and the embrace of conservative media that rarely dwells on the virus, the reality of a pandemic that may still be in its early changes is beginning to squeeze in on his world.
On Thursday alone, Texas, the poster child for Trump's reopening strategy, paused its transition to restoring normal life, alarmed by rising hospital admissions and a surge in new infections. Apple closed stores across Texas, Arizona, Florida, North Carolina and South Carolina to protect customers and workers from virus spikes. Dozens of Secret Service agents are now self-isolating after several of their colleagues were found to have the virus after traveling to the President's rally in Oklahoma over the weekend. Multiple Trump staff members have taken the same step, after eight of their co-workers tested positive in the latest sign that Trump's plans for a full resumption of campaign rallies are not only reckless but may prove logistically impossible.
What the fuck can one say about the ineptitude of this Administration?
I knew that Trump sucked & I stated that he would kill us all, but I never really imagined I would be so fucking right.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

Despite pandemic, Trump administration urges end to ACA


In the midst of the coronavirus pandemic, the Trump administration on Thursday urged the Supreme Court to overturn the Affordable Care Act. The administration's latest high court filing came the same day the government reported that close to half a million people who lost their health insurance...




news.yahoo.com




He's still out to take away health care insurance during a pandemic. He wants to take away funding for testing. Are you better off now than you were 4 years ago?








Trump administration to stop funding 13 COVID community test sites


Texas GOP Senator John Cornyn called on the White House to extend support for testing sites in Texas.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2020)

Werp said:


> Still waiting for that ONE grow post to show you don't take the cowards way out and use 2 handles here.....


It is fun to watch you hang on one accusation that is both untrue an pointless even if it was.

View attachment 4606429

It's like watching somebody play five card stud with five people still in and raising with a ten-high hand. You're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

All the prezydint's men and women.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

Another thing Trump has done to America, unintentionally moved the political map a decade ahead in time...

BTW: Corna is just getting started in Texas and other red states.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Or Is Statistically Tied With Trump In Key Battleground States | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





New polling shows that Joe Biden is leading or is statistically tied with the president in the four key battleground states of Florida, Georgia, North Carolina and Texas. Aired on 6/26/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is where Donald's greatest concern is now, Bill Barr will need to be cut off at the knees over this, he's under a microscope now. If Donald can't get off on this he will go nuts, he knows he is gonna lose the election and if he loses, he will destroy the DOJ and probably blanket pardon every criminal in America, emptying the federal prisons. Donald MUST deal with this issue, it will put him in jail almost immediately, look for a shit storm over it, Donald will go all out.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Barr Interfered In SDNY Cases Tied To Trump Interests: NYT | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at a new report from the New York Times that Bill Barr exerted influence on federal prosecutors in cases tied to Donald Trump from the beginning of his time as attorney general, including the Stormy Daniels hush money case. Aired on 6/25/2020.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

Werp said:


> Sorry but there aren't bus boys at Mcdonalds...


So, you're on fries now. Congratulations, you're moving up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

*James Carville: There Is No Chance Trump Will Be Re-Elected | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Veteran Democratic strategist James Carville says he believes it's more likely that Trump decides to drop out of the 2020 race than Trump wins re-election. Aired on 06/25/2020.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *James Carville: There Is No Chance Trump Will Be Re-Elected | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't buy it. Well, unless he drops out of the race while over a ocean on a one way trip to bunk with Snowden with his brood in tow. 

He is like a cornered rat, he will do whatever he can to not get caught and go to jail. His only chance is to get re-eelcted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Devin Nunes can’t sue Twitter over parody cow account .......
> Too Moo Bad.
> 
> View attachment 4606298*
> ...


cow/wig priceless


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *James Carville: There Is No Chance Trump Will Be Re-Elected | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow james carville? but you know his last prediction..something about Mardi-gras and how we should be having a good time and not worry about any 'flippity-floppety'..because nobody's concerned about..ahhhhhhhh digital media it's there FOREVER.

you're old james..go home.


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Jun 26, 2020)

When you elect a president that has NO POLITICAL EXPERIENCE WHATSOEVER this is what you get. A president that has no idea how to be or act like a president. He is a business man and not necessarily an honest one, okay. Don't get me wrong, I am not defending him at all, but the people elected him so... ... ... ... let's make sure he doesn't get another four years to further his own personal agendas. But I am not all that excited about Biden either. The lessor of two evils perhaps. Personally, I am through with our millionaire senators, etc. and their intentional squabbling over bullshit while ignoring what we the people want, need, and are demanding. Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....
just sayin


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning all
> This is my 1st song of the Day
> Have a wonderful day & stay safe


remember when simon and garfunkel approved Sanders to use their music..? totally unheard of..i wonder why they backed him..? <shrug>


----------



## spek9 (Jun 26, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....


Here within is where the problem resides.

In order to effect change, one has to present a complete and functional system to replace the current one. You then have to get a majority to back you.

It's well and fine to say "let's rid ourselves of what we have", but with no alternative suggestions, that won't be possible. 

People are too reliant on a system nowadays. Nobody knows how to do anything for themselves. The damned toilet paper fiasco is a perfect example of how people behave when there's no order. 

Few people in today's world would be able to survive without a system that provides everything for them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> When you elect a president that has NO POLITICAL EXPERIENCE WHATSOEVER this is what you get. A president that has no idea how to be or act like a president. He is a business man and not necessarily an honest one, okay. Don't get me wrong, I am not defending him at all, but the people elected him so... ... ... ... let's make sure he doesn't get another four years to further his own personal agendas. But I am not all that excited about Biden either. The lessor of two evils perhaps. Personally, I am through with our millionaire senators, etc. and their intentional squabbling over bullshit while ignoring what we the people want, need, and are demanding. Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....
> just sayin


the people elected Hillary 

elite electors picked the fat orange retard


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Here within is where the problem resides.
> 
> In order to effect change, one has to present a complete and functional system to replace the current one. You then have to get a majority to back you.
> 
> ...


big change in the US has always come from bottom up..


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> When you elect a president that has NO POLITICAL EXPERIENCE WHATSOEVER this is what you get. A president that has no idea how to be or act like a president. He is a business man and not necessarily an honest one, okay. Don't get me wrong, I am not defending him at all, but the people elected him so... ... ... ... let's make sure he doesn't get another four years to further his own personal agendas. But I am not all that excited about Biden either. The lessor of two evils perhaps. Personally, I am through with our millionaire senators, etc. and their intentional squabbling over bullshit while ignoring what we the people want, need, and are demanding. Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....
> just sayin


Tear up the Constitution? 

That would be a double nope. With a sprinkle of eff you on top.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 26, 2020)

Werp said:


> This is my one and only account, I give permission to the admin to share that info. You think I care what a bunch of internet strangers think?


reality check magat: no one gives a fuck about the thoughts you sucked from an impeached pig's ass

Nearly 20 Swing State Polls Were Released Today–Biden Leads In All Of Them


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't buy it. Well, unless he drops out of the race while over a ocean on a one way trip to bunk with Snowden with his brood in tow.
> 
> He is like a cornered rat, he will do whatever he can to not get caught and go to jail. His only chance is to get re-eelcted.


Agreed. This guy pops up only every presidential election because news people are hungry. He's a has-been, living off his notoriety of the Clinton campaign. He and his wife play the opposites of the issue for profit. I give him no credence. We cannot rest on the notion that Trump will resign, that's simply not going to happen and we must keep pushing the volume of votes. Don't give any excuse to not vote.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Agreed. This guy pops up only every presidential election because news people are hungry. He's a has-been, living off his notoriety of the Clinton campaign. He and his wife play the opposites of the issue for profit. I give him no credence. We cannot rest on the notion that Trump will resign, that's simply not going to happen and we must keep pushing the volume of votes. Don't give any excuse to not vote.


And apply for mail in ballots.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> remember when simon and garfunkel approved Sanders to use their music..? totally unheard of..i wonder why they backed him..? <shrug>


There is nothing/was wrong with Bernie, he was just another man ahead of his time & this spiteful racist Nation ain't ready for a man with his Vision, not yet. (Amazing he wasn't shot yet)
No, we were ready for a reality TV star that had never done more than bankrupt a multitude of companies & create pure shit in every endeavor his boggled mind thought up, it being Trump steaks, Trump Vodka, Trump Airlines, Trump University etc, fucking, etc.
He, Sanders, can lay credit though for waking up the young voters to immerse themselves into the political foray, and become a viable force to be reckoned with today.
Good job there.
I would love to see Bernie in a position of influence in this coming Administration, say like Sec of State.
That would be cool  

2nd Song of the Day while we're talking about Simon & Garfunkel 

This is nice


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 26, 2020)

Grotesque lying impeached pig is about to be served just desert



Trump entrenched in failed strategy as virus surges and polling drops

*Donald Trump is facing the prospect of a landslide loss*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2020)

Ah, fuck it, I'm not waiting.
This is my 3rd song of the day 
TURN IT THE FUCK UP!!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> When you elect a president that has NO POLITICAL EXPERIENCE WHATSOEVER this is what you get. A president that has no idea how to be or act like a president. He is a business man and not necessarily an honest one, okay. Don't get me wrong, I am not defending him at all, but the people elected him so... ... ... ... let's make sure he doesn't get another four years to further his own personal agendas. But I am not all that excited about Biden either. The lessor of two evils perhaps. Personally, I am through with our millionaire senators, etc. and their intentional squabbling over bullshit while ignoring what we the people want, need, and are demanding. Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....
> just sayin


Biden was one of the few politicians to not cash in on his political office. He didn't make money outside of his and his wifes paycheck until he was out of office and could get $200k a pop for a speech.

And I wouldn't call Trump a 'businessman' either, he is more of a socialite. Basically Paris Hilton, but old white and male and possibly Hitler.






It is not even close.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ah, fuck it, I'm not waiting.
> This is my 3rd song of the day
> TURN IT THE FUCK UP!!!!!


While the volume is up, *I'll get on my knees and pray we don't get fooled again.* Let the neighbors hear it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> While the volume is up, *I'll get on my knees and pray we don't get fooled again.* Let the neighbors hear it.


Here crank this, saw a video of young people listening to it who never heard it before...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 26, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> When you elect a president that has NO POLITICAL EXPERIENCE WHATSOEVER this is what you get. A president that has no idea how to be or act like a president. He is a business man and not necessarily an honest one, *okay. Don't get me wrong, I am not defending him at all, but* the people elected him so... ... ... ... let's make sure he doesn't get another four years to further his own personal agendas. But I am not all that excited about Biden either. The lessor of two evils perhaps. Personally, I am through with our millionaire senators, etc. and their intentional squabbling over bullshit while ignoring what we the people want, need, and are demanding. Fire them all and re-elect NO ONE! 2020 is the years of change, so let's make it happen, we the people have all the power if we unite....
> just sayin


soooo, you don't like Trumpy* but..

a classic!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> And apply for mail in ballots.


Mine is requested as I type this.
Fuck Trump & even if I'm hooked up on a ventilator in an ICU from COVID-19 in November, I'm still voting to get that sack of shit out of office.
Nothing will stop me from voting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

Does Biden Need to Do Anything Different to Win?


So far, the Democratic nominee’s relatively low-key strategy is working out just fine. Where does it go from here?




nymag.com





*Does Biden Need to Do Anything Different to Win?*

So far, the lack of standard politicking in recent months — or even at times, widespread visibility in the press — has not appeared to hurt Joe Biden’s presidential campaign at all. As the Democratic nominee widens his lead in national and state polls, I spoke with politics reporter *Gabriel Debenedetti* about Biden’s path forward.
*Ben*: Joe Biden is now leading comfortably in every reputable national survey and is doing remarkably well in the key swing states, too. Unless polling were off to a far larger degree than it was four years ago, he would romp if the election were held right now. At the beginning of the quarantine, there was quite a bit of concern that his relatively low-key strategy — a major part of which is sitting back and letting Trump self-destruct — was the wrong move. At the moment, it seems to be paying major dividends. In the coming weeks and even months, is there any incentive for Biden to do anything different from what he’s doing right now?
*Gabriel*: Sure, if only because the natural rhythm of a campaign isn’t a flat line through summer and fall. National- and state-level polls are a snapshot in time, but they also include a guess about what the electorate will look like in November, and that assumes a certain amount of expected activity from the parties and campaigns between now and then. Biden’s team will naturally ratchet up its organizing and get-out-the-vote activity as the fall approaches. He will also almost certainly keep increasing his presence on the trail, slowly — he’s said that’s his intention.

But I think there’s still a bit of a mismatch in a lot of the conversation around this question, between the talkers and the people setting Biden’s strategy. He has been low-key, yes, but those around him don’t think that’s necessarily why he’s winning, and their ultimate goal is to try and make his win as comfortable as possible. If they think he will have an even better chance of winning in November by amping up contrasts with Trump — whose disastrous spring and summer are undoubtedly primarily responsible for the size of his deficit — then of course he’ll come out into public more, to make that contrast clearer. They don’t actually think this whole campaign is 100% about Trump. Just … mostly.
The other piece of this, though, is that Biden has been open about believing strongly in modeling what leadership should look like, so he doesn’t want to get out there too much — we’re still in the middle of a pandemic, after all.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

"Friend of mine says..." Check this out. Just from 24:50 to 25:35. Yow! sez Zippy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

*The Consequences of Charging vs. Not Charging Trump and other Political Criminals Come January*





What are the implications to our nation of criminally charging Trump and his co-conspirators, aiders and abettors and accessories come January vs. declining to charge Trump and company come January? Here's the answer.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Friend of mine says..." Check this out. Just from 24:50 to 25:35. Yow! sez Zippy.


'Friend of mine', I am guessing Putin?

And, 'They got nothing on me' doesn't scream innocent.

And the sandwiching is classic, stir up the racial snow flaking by playing protector to the old white guys who caused genocide and slavery in this country, into his they got nothing on me I am so persecuted rant, to a cultist asking a Dear Leader question.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 26, 2020)

Werp said:


> Still waiting for that ONE grow post to show you don't take the cowards way out and use 2 handles here.....


I would really like to see one too. Wait let's change the subject quick, lol.


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> 'Friend of mine', I am guessing Putin?
> 
> And, 'They got nothing on me' doesn't scream innocent.
> 
> And the sandwiching is classic, stir up the racial snow flaking by playing protector to the old white guys who caused genocide and slavery in this country, into his they got nothing on me I am so persecuted rant, to a cultist asking a Dear Leader question.


His imaginary friends are nameless.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 26, 2020)

July is gonna be judgement month for the red states, Trump and the GOP, the proverbial chickens have come home to roost and are starting to lay eggs, all over the faces of certain republican governors. The republican senators up for election and congressmen from those states must be panicking, even in deep Dixie. By the end of July many of these places are going to be in very deep shit, a good time for some covid oversight and testimony, a good time to get serious about documents and subpoenas. With what will be going on back home and Donald dropping below 40% in the polls, some of these greedy pricks are starting to squirm. I hope Nancy holds their feet to the fucking fire over this and makes them suck Donald's ass one more time with a covid impeachment. Use Bill Barr's impeachment as a warm up, do him over La Fayette square and secret police, that will be popular.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 26, 2020)

*Donald Trump Says Joe Biden Is 'Going to Be Your President' Because 'Some People Don't Love Me, Maybe'*


Donald Trump's disapproval rating is currently at a record high .

Speaking on Fox News during a town hall hosted by Sean Hannity, Trump, 74, first attacked Biden, 77, saying that the former vice president "can’t put two sentences together."


"I don’t want to be nice or un-nice, okay? But I mean, the man can’t speak," Trump said, falling back on one of his repeated critiques of Biden. *"And he's going to be your president 'cause some people don't love me, maybe, and you know, all I'm doing is doing my job."*

Trump's disapproval hit a high this week, according to a new poll from NPR, PBS Newshour and Marist that shows his approval at 40 percent overall and a 58 percent disapproval rating.
Trump's disapproval hit a high this week, according to a new poll from NPR, PBS Newshour and Marist that shows his approval at 40 percent overall and a 58 percent disapproval rating.


The poll also found that 49 percent of voters "strongly disapprove" of "the job Trump is doing."

Gets you right in the feels right ?!
*BWHAHAHAHA *


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks like my prediction of the country being in a pandemic hellhole by forth of July is spot on sadly, but was this intentional by the psycho, is he creating chaos to steal the election?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like my prediction of the country being in a pandemic hellhole by forth of July is spot on sadly, but was this intentional by the psycho, is he creating chaos to steal the election?


No question in my mind. 

What sounds worse to millions of people, 4 more years of Trump, or standing for hours in a line and catching a highly contagious virus that may well kill you horribly efficiently.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## TintEastwood (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jun 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4607328


He has no security detail, they're all in quarantine. 

Iran, if you're listening...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Just so there's no mistake, this is what you (we) are dealing with, WTF is gonna fight as an ally with you folks? Trump is a fucking traitor. The generals and admirals know all about this I'm sure...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Russia Paid Bounties To Kill US Troops, US Intel Says; Trump Mum: NYT | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow reviews the details of a New York Times report that U.S. intelligence told Donald Trump in March that Russia was paying bounties to Taliban fighters to kill coalition troops, including U.S. troops. Trump has yet to respond and instead has advocated for Russia's return to the G8. Aired on 6/26/2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like my prediction of the country being in a pandemic hellhole by forth of July is spot on sadly, but was this intentional by the psycho, is he creating chaos to steal the election?


It just looks that way because he is such an astounding fuckup and narrsistic psycho, I doubt Putin could have instructed him in any detail, Donald doesn't listen to anybody because he can't. He can follow simple orders like get Russia back into the G-8 (do it now Donald before you forget), he is incapable of governing, unfit and you have seen it. I'm sure Vlad wished he had better material to work with, but the job is only as good as the fools you have to work with in this case. Nope, Donald "managed" this all on his own, now you understand why he bankrupted a casino, a place where they walk in the fucking door and give you money for nothing.


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

Get scammed by a fraudulent college? Trump's veto protects the scammers and forces students to pay back their loans.









Democrats fail to override Trump veto on student loan policy


Follow the StarTribune for the news, photos and videos from the Twin Cities and beyond.




www.startribune.com





Nothing to see here... it's not like Trump was owner of his own fraudulent "college" at one point or anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Get scammed by a fraudulent college? Trump's veto protects the scammers and forces students to pay back their loans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40% of Americans support this scum bag and another 10% really want to, but can't stomach it anymore.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Friend of mine says..." Check this out. Just from 24:50 to 25:35. Yow! sez Zippy.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is a look at the American electorate by ethnicity and generation. A look at this article will explain why it is important to take the government back and keep the republicans out of power for a few election cycles, fortunately Donald and the years of scandal investigations and court cases to come should take care of most of that, and unfortunately the hundreds of thousands of deaths will be hard to forget as well.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









An early look at the 2020 electorate


The 2020 U.S. presidential election is rapidly coming into view – and so is the electorate that will determine its outcome. While demographic changes




www.pewsocialtrends.org





*An early look at the 2020 electorate*
JANUARY 30, 2019
The 2020 U.S. presidential election is rapidly coming into view – and so is the electorate that will determine its outcome.

While demographic changes unfold slowly, it’s already clear that the 2020 electorate will be unique in several ways. Nonwhites will account for a third of eligible voters – their largest share ever – driven by long-term increases among certain groups, especially Hispanics. At the same time, one-in-ten eligible voters will be members of Generation Z, the Americans who will be between the ages 18 and 23 next year. That will occur as Millennials and all other older generations account for a _smaller_ share of eligible voters than they did in 2016.

*How Pew Research Center defines the electorate*
What might these demographic shifts mean politically? In 2016, nonwhite voters were more likely to back Democrat Hillary Clinton, while white voters were more likely to back Republican Donald Trump. Younger generations, meanwhile, differ notably from older generations in their views on key social and political issues. It remains unclear how these patterns might factor into the 2020 election and, as always, a great deal will depend on who turns out to vote.

*More Hispanic than black eligible voters*

We project that the 2020 election will mark the first time that Hispanics will be the largest racial or ethnic minority group in the electorate, accounting for just over 13% of eligible voters – slightly more than blacks. This change reflects the gradual but continuous growth in the Hispanic share of eligible voters, up from 9% in the 2008 presidential election and 7% in the 2000 election. The black eligible voter population has grown about as fast as the electorate overall, meaning their share has held constant at about 12% since 2000.


In raw numbers, a projected 32 million Hispanics will be eligible to vote in 2020, compared with 30 million blacks. The population of Asians eligible to vote will reach an estimated 11 million in 2020, which is more than double the 5 million who were eligible to vote in 2000, accounting for 5% of next year’s electorate.

Taken together, this strong growth among minority populations means that a third of eligible voters will be nonwhite in 2020, up from about a quarter in 2000. This increase is at least partially linked to immigration and naturalization patterns: One-in-ten eligible voters in the 2020 election will have been born outside the U.S., the highest share since at least 1970.

Voter turnout will play an important role in determining the relative electoral influence of different racial and ethnic groups. For example, while Hispanics will outnumber blacks among eligible voters next year, they may not actually cast more ballots than blacks due to different turnout patterns. In recent presidential elections, blacks were substantially more likely than Hispanics to vote. Indeed, the number of Hispanic eligible voters who _didn’t_ vote has exceeded the number of those who did vote in every presidential election since 1996.

Still, the changing racial and ethnic composition of the electorate likely has political implications in part because nonwhites have long been significantly more likely than whites to back Democratic candidates. For instance, in the 2016 election, white voters favored Donald Trump by a 15 percentage point margin, while large majorities of blacks and Hispanics voted for Hillary Clinton.

*Generational shifts*
Another important long-term trend is the overall aging of the electorate. In 2020, nearly a quarter of the electorate (23%) will be ages 65 and older, the highest such share since at least 1970. This reflects not only the maturation of the large Baby Boom generation but also increased life expectancy among older Americans.

Baby Boomers and older generations, who will be ages 56 and older next year, are expected to account for fewer than four-in-ten eligible voters in 2020. This is a significant change from 2000, when nearly seven-in-ten eligible voters (68%) were Boomers, Silents or members of the Greatest Generation (collectively, those ages 36 and older at the time). Even as recently as 2012, when the youngest Boomer was 48 years old, Boomer and older generations were about half of the electorate (49%).


The next presidential election will also mark the first time that Millennials (who will be ages 24 to 39 in 2020) will account for a slightly smaller share of the electorate than they represented in the last presidential election. The raw number of Millennials eligible to vote is increasing due to foreign-born Millennials naturalizing to become citizens. But the Millennial share of the electorate has peaked as they are not growing as fast as the electorate overall.

Meanwhile, the leading edge of Generation Z (people ages 18 to 23 in 2020) is projected to comprise one-in-ten eligible voters, up from just 4% in 2016, when the vast majority were too young to cast ballots. These post-Millennials are on track to be more racially and ethnically diverse than their predecessors: In 2020, Gen Z eligible voters are expected to be 55% white and 45% nonwhite, including 21% Hispanic, 14% black, and 4% Asian or Pacific Islander. By comparison, the Boomer and older electorate is projected to be about three-quarters white (74%).

Differences in turnout rates again matter when talking about generations and should be kept in mind as election season gets underway. Since older adults are more likely to turn out to vote, it’s possible that older generations will form a larger share of actual voters in 2020 than their share in the electorate. That’s what happened in 2016: Even though Boomers and older generations accounted for 43% of eligible voters, they cast 49% of the ballots.


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Jun 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Biden was one of the few politicians to not cash in on his political office. He didn't make money outside of his and his wifes paycheck until he was out of office and could get $200k a pop for a speech.
> 
> And I wouldn't call Trump a 'businessman' either, he is more of a socialite. Basically Paris Hilton, but old white and male and possibly Hitler.
> 
> ...


Socialite businessman... Apples and oranges


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> Socialite businessman... Apples and oranges


Trump is an imbecile, he proved it repeatedly on national TV, only a moron could not see it, Donald couldn't run a stick up a cows arse and it's painfully obvious. There is no choice in 2020 for a patriot or an American with a brain. How about you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> Socialite businessman... Apples and oranges


Oh, and BTW: Trump is a traitor and Biden is not, see the difference? Do you know the difference between right and wrong? Good and evil? Patriotism and betrayal? Competence and incompetence?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Friend of mine says..." Check this out. Just from 24:50 to 25:35. Yow! sez Zippy.


it was his friend, 'jim'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Friend of mine says..." Check this out. Just from 24:50 to 25:35. Yow! sez Zippy.


yes, he's the most perfect person..if we agree with will he go away?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 27, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> Socialite businessman... Apples and oranges


Have you actually look at his 'businesses'? 

They are all just shell companies and property. Something to get a LLC and wash all that foreign dictator money after he lost all of his daddies. 

Notice the same names over and over just with slight variations. All this shows is that Trump paid lawyers to do a lot of paperwork for him.






He is just a spoiled rich old man who never had to work for what he had because daddy gave him over a million dollars by age 8.

The only real job he has had is POTUS and he is out of his depth and has only been worried about his re-election since the day he was sworn in, and has done a horrendous job, tanked our economy (We were in a recession by February prior to him calling the pandemic) with all his whining shutting down the government during the holiday,s and stupid trade wars that he lost even though our economy is far larger than China's, because he is stupid and surrounds himself with moronic trolls. He is wasting billions of our tax dollars to build three damn miles of new wall. 

You are right, not the same by a mile, I would defiantly vote for Paris Hilton over Trump. At least Paris Hilton has had a successful business.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

Florida follies


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you know the difference between right and wrong? Good and evil? Patriotism and betrayal? Competence and incompetence?


Those are awfully big and complex words for the uneducated Trump supporting crowd to understand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Those are awfully big and complex words for the uneducated Trump supporting crowd to understand.


It's not the words this guy has an issue with, it knowing the difference between right and wrong, or even caring.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> He has no security detail, they're all in quarantine.
> 
> Iran, if you're listening...


drones have been known to breach WH security.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

Hitler ended in a bunker , jus sayin


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida follies


this is from a 'neighborhood' app check it:

*A little courtesy please??? **Dear friends and neighbors, I’m sure there are a million reasons that folks aren’t wearing masks while out and about these days - all of them legitimate. Please, please, be considerate of others who you encounter on the sidewalks. If you are not wearing a mask and are approaching someone on the sidewalk how about giving them the right of way rather than forcing them to make a choice on whether or not they want to risk their health? If someone is approaching you and they’re wearing a mask and you are not, please be considerate - give them the right of way - give them the sidewalk. Don’t force them onto the street. This will probably elicit some strong responses. I’m just asking for some common courtesy for all of us. Thank you, and have a blessed day. *

ANSWER Courtesy would be to not bring this subject up on this platform (again). Obviously, we all feel differently. If you’re still living in fear, please stay home, watch the news, wear the mask and breathe your own carbon dioxide. I prefer to direct my anger at the legislation being passed while we are avoiding one another and not talking - mandatory vaccines, 5G, iPhone updates with contact tracing....Big Brother is here! I guess vaccines are like the “one way mask” concept. Everyone must have one or they don’t work. 


ANSWER Or not. People really need to stop telling everyone else what to do. Conduct your business as you see fit. If you are approaching me and I don't have a mask on - take whatever actions make YOU feel comfortable. I am not responsible for your needs - only YOU are.
4 days ago


ANSWER So there will be a time when masks are not required. What will everyone do without the false sense of security? Will the mask shaming and entitlement stop then?? PLEASE just do you and don't expect people to care/protect you. I would never think to myself that someone not wearing a mask should move aside so I can walk on through. JUST DO WHAT IS RIGHT FOR YOU!! And, I hope you all have a great day doing it


*so, no one should change offensive behaviour for you because you're the one finding it offensive. YOU NEED TO CHANGE.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> drones have been known to breach WH security.


5 minutes on the White House lawn should be enough to give him a haircut and a month's worth of exercise, as he tries to dodge the drone and the secret service trying to shoot it down! Lucky for him they've got RF jammers...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 5 minutes on the White House lawn should be enough to give him a haircut and a month's worth of exercise, as he tries to dodge the drone and the secret service trying to shoot it down! Lucky for him they've got RF jammers...


where there's will..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Florida follies


The most glaring thing about this video .....

The fact that podium was probably *not* sanitized 
between the screaming imbeciles..... sometimes things just get resolved without any effort. All that huffing and puffing on the same surfaces ... they might as well kissed each other . Like watching those painful fail videos on YT. 


 Ingenious 

( actually I probably would be smirking too )


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 27, 2020)

prisoners are doing this..









Three people died and one is permanently blind after drinking hand sanitizer in New Mexico | CNN


An additional three people are in critical condition. "All seven people are believed to have drunk hand sanitizer containing methanol," health officials said.




www.cnn.com





it's about time..









Facebook boycott: View the list of companies pulling ads


A growing list of companies are pulling ads from Facebook. For many of them, it's part of an advertiser boycott in protest of what they say are the site's failures to stop the spread of hate.




www.cnn.com


----------



## spek9 (Jun 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Three people died and one is permanently blind after drinking hand sanitizer in New Mexico | CNN
> 
> 
> An additional three people are in critical condition. "All seven people are believed to have drunk hand sanitizer containing methanol," health officials said.
> ...


Well, that's three more votes Trump won't get this November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Listen up, your next POTUS is speaking, adults will pay attention. This is what a US president looks like.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden Responds To Report Of Russian Bounties On U.S. Troops | NBC News*


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2020)

Things are actually happening in my lifetime that I thought never would. Getting rid of Confederate imagery? In Mississippi?


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Things are actually happening in my lifetime that I thought never would. Getting rid of Confederate imagery? In Mississippi?


I think Beau is on track when he says Trump will make the country more Progressive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

injinji said:


> I think Beau is on track when he says Trump will make the country more Progressive.


Trump moved the political clock ahead by a decade and destroyed the republican party. If the democrats win it all there will be 2 years of focus on the scandals and malfeasance of Trump and his enablers the GOP. Think what those GOP senators running in 20224 will face it the democrats end up taking 10 senate seats out of 23 GOP seats up for grabs this time. With the way things are going with the pandemic and scandals it might be possible to take 10 senate seats or even more, depending on how bad things get in the red states and how things go with oversight.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

Idk if anyone caught that interview where Trump was talking about how Biden can't even speak. He's not a good public speaker...Ummmm Trump is fucking TERRIBLE at it. He goes on to say "this guy, he's gonna be president and he can't even speak well." Little Freudian slip there aclling Biden a future presey. He already knows he gonna lose. Big time. Big time bro!!!!!


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

Republicans are about to get buttfucked in Nov. Bye Bunker "Stable Genius" Boy


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Idk if anyone caught that interview where Trump was talking about how Biden can't even speak. He's not a good public speaker...Ummmm Trump is fucking TERRIBLE at it. He goes on to say "this guy, he's gonna be president and he can't even speak well." Little Freudian slip there aclling Biden a future presey. He already knows he gonna lose. Big time. Big time bro!!!!!


Turns out Biden has a stutter. Every ad that Trump does about Biden speeches makes me think of this:


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Turns out Biden has a stutter. Every ad that Trump does about Biden speeches makes me think of this:


I think I've heard it in his youtube video within the first 3 seconds. Its slight but its there. He stutters over us or we right as he begins talking. I'll tell you what, I'l take a mild manned guy with a speech impediment over a racist, selfish, pathological liar like Dump. Guy is a maniacal lunatic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh they got his attention alright, their ads target his base with an emotional punch that causes doubt and introspection. They respond immediately to breaking news and scandals with well done hard hitting ads, the best of which will end up on TV. There are plenty of conservative wealthy people who hate Trump and would like to spend a few bucks to get rid of him, based on their work so far, I figure these guys are gonna get some of that money.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Lincoln Project is trolling Trump. But can it sway voters?


A few anti-Trump Republicans have successfully invaded Trump’s mental space with popular ads. Now they're trying to figure out what to do with the attention.




www.politico.com





*The Lincoln Project is trolling Trump. But can it sway voters?*
*A few anti-Trump Republicans have successfully invaded Trump’s mental space with popular ads. Now they're trying to figure out what to do with the attention.*

The moment President Donald Trump started tweeting at 12:46 a.m. about the “RINO Republicans” at the Lincoln Project who’d just run an ad attacking his response to the pandemic, Reed Galen knew his hunch was right: you can trigger a Trump freakout with a little bit of planning and pop psychology.
Galen had co-founded the Lincoln Project, an anti-Trump PAC run by Republicans, with the goal of convincing Americans to vote against him in November. In May, the group thought Trump’s response to the pandemic had created the perfect opportunity to both make their case. Off of a brainwave that cofounder George Conway had during a conversation with his wife, White House adviser Kellyanne Conway, Galen and his small team guessed Trump would be particularly enraged by an in-the-moment ad that portrayed the president as making Americans “weaker, sicker and poorer” than ever before. And they figured the best bet to get to the president would be to target Trump where he was, Washington, D.C., on the channel he watches, Fox News, when he was most likely to be watching, at night.
“He's always gonna be watching Fox News at night in the residence,” said Galen, a GOP consultant who had worked for George W. Bush, John McCain and Arnold Schwarzenegger.

What they hadn’t expected, though, was that Trump would single out nearly every person involved in the Lincoln Project by name — Kellyanne Conway’s “deranged loser of a husband, Moonface” Conway, “Crazed” Rick Wilson, “LOSERS” who had consulted for “loser” candidates.
To Galen, it was a sign that the Lincoln Project — the first phase, at least — was working.
“It's not just pissing off Donald Trump. Anybody could do that,” Galen said in an interview, though he admitted to “a modicum of enjoyment” from being the topic of midnight tweetstorm. “It's, to what effect? Like, why are you doing it? And the point is to take him off his game and take his campaign off their game, strategically and tactically, so that the Biden campaign and Joe Biden can have the freedom of movement and the green air to do the things that they need to do.”


> Donald J. Trump
> 
> **@realDonaldTrump
> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1257736426206031874
> ...





> In the past few months, the Lincoln Project — a PAC with not much funding, as far as PACs go — has successfully established itself as a squatter in Trump’s mental space, thanks to several factors: members each boasting hundreds of thousands of social media followers, rapidly cut ads that respond to current events and a single-minded focus on buying airtime wherever Trump is most likely to be binging cable news that day, whether it’s the D.C. market or his golf courses across the country. And every time Trump freaks out — or every time the media covers his freakout — the Lincoln Project scores an incalculable amount of earned media, and millions of views online to boot.





> *More...*​


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is a potential senate victim of Trump and his own greed for power, another narcissist. This might be one of those possible 10 senate seats, a picture of Ms Lindsey going down on a young stud might just drive that nail in the old queen's coffin. Nothing wrong with being gay, but hypocrisy pisses off the young male escorts he uses and cameras are small these days...

Yep the south will rise again and the sun shines outta Trump's asshole, it's civil war folks, didn't SC fire the first shot in the first one?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Lindsey Graham declares “war” on Confederate statue protesters


Graham claimed that statue activists “want to destroy the family unit as we know it”




www.salon.com





*Lindsey Graham declares “war” on Confederate statue protesters as he sinks in the polls*
*Graham claimed that statue activists “want to destroy the family unit as we know it”*

Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., took a page out of President Donald Trump's book and declared "war" on Confederate statue protesters as his poll numbers trend downward.

Graham argued that individuals calling to remove Confederate statues representing slave-holders who went to war against the U.S. were the ones who "hate our country."

"We're at war with them politically," he declared Friday on "Fox & Friends." ". . . The people doing this hate our country. They hate the way we were founded. They hate capitalism. They have no respect for religion. They have no respect for diversity of thought."

"These people are the most radical people known to America . . . They want to destroy America," Graham claimed, defending traitors who killed hundreds of thousands of Americans so they could keep enslaving human beings. "They hate America, and every symbol of our country, from our flag to a statue. They hate. They want to turn us into a socialist nation. They want to destroy the family unit as we know it."

Graham then framed the issue in purely political terms.

"You may not believe you're in a war, but you are, politically, and you need to take sides," he said. "You need to help this president." 
*more...
*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 27, 2020)

*The Tears of a clown ...... Bad Polls , No pandemic Plan , No economic plan , No “ Hamberders “ 

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *The Tears of a clown ...... Bad Polls , No pandemic Plan , No economic plan , No “ Hamberders “
> 
> View attachment 4607877*


If he knew about the Russian bounty on US and NATO forces, he should be looking at a fucking noose. Sucking Putin's ass after being told that just confirms he's completely owned, a traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2020)

*NYT Reports Putin Put Bounty on US Troops. Trump's Silence is Deafening*


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Turns out Biden has a stutter. Every ad that Trump does about Biden speeches makes me think of this:


Joe needs to talk about his stutter. It will help combat those ads.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> Joe needs to talk about his stutter. It will help combat those ads.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2020)

Joe Biden’s stutter is like think ankles on a supermodel. Who cares?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a potential senate victim of Trump and his own greed for power, another narcissist. This might be one of those possible 10 senate seats, a picture of Ms Lindsey going down on a young stud might just drive that nail in the old queen's coffin. Nothing wrong with being gay, but hypocrisy pisses off the young male escorts he uses and cameras are small these days...
> 
> Yep the south will rise again and the sun shines outta Trump's asshole, it's civil war folks, didn't SC fire the first shot in the first one?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Lady G seems to have worked herself into a tizzy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Joe Biden’s stutter is like think ankles on a supermodel. Who cares?


I do when Trump trolls try to use it to show Biden as mentally ill. It is a very shitty thing to do, and reminds me of how shitty of a person Trump is.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I do when Trump trolls try to use it to show Biden as mentally ill. It is a very shitty thing to do, and reminds me of how shitty of a person Trump is.


Yeah, my post wasn’t directed at you but to the imbecile that thinks a stutter is an indication of mental illness.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 28, 2020)

Another great thing that the Idiot-in-Chief has accomplished is too shift the elderly voter from being a staunchly Republican/Conservative voting block into supporting Dems/Biden in November.









Trump Faces Mounting Defections From a Once-Loyal Group: Older White Voters


Clifford Wagner, an 80-year-old Republican in Tucson, Arizona, never cared for President Donald Trump.He supported Jeb Bush in the 2016 presidential primary race and cast a protest vote in the general election for Gary Johnson, the Libertarian nominee. An Air Force veteran, Wagner described the...




www.yahoo.com





Giggle, Giggle


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

topcat said:


>


That is the best case of turning the tables on someone that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

This is pretty funny. Old folks protesting old folks celebrating 45's b-day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276965068048158720


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4608436


Fucking brutal. He has actually killed more Americans than Germany did in WW1. Think about that, a World War killed less Americans than Trump.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> This is pretty funny. Old folks protesting old folks celebrating 45's b-day.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276965068048158720


I like how they say "White power" like its no big deal.


----------



## injinji (Jun 28, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I like how they say "White power" like its no big deal.


Beau talks about that in this video.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 28, 2020)

injinji said:


> This is pretty funny. Old folks protesting old folks celebrating 45's b-day.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276965068048158720


God Bless America!!!
(That lady in the black dress remined me of my mother-in-law, one tough cookie that thinks Trump is an asshole, & she's a life long Republican)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 28, 2020)

LOL


----------



## topcat (Jun 28, 2020)

A few months old, but good for a laugh.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> A few months old, but good for a laugh.


Wave white people, yeahhhh.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 28, 2020)

I could not stop fucking laughing .... Sasha Baron Cohen is brilliant !

*Sacha Baron Cohen Crashes Right-Wing Rally, Leads Racist Sing-Along
*

Sacha Baron Cohen has taken his trolling to new heights. AMAZING 

On Saturday, the comedian infiltrated the “March for Our Rights 3” rally, a right-wing militia event in Olympia, Washington, where he dressed as a country singer and led the crowd in a hateful, racist song, _The Daily Beast_ reports.

Outfitted in overalls and fake facial hair, Cohen starts to sing about Barack Obama, Dr. Anthony Fauci, the World Health Organization, and the “Wuhan flu.” “Dr Fauci, what we gonna do?/Inject him with the Wuhan flu…/Hillary Clinton, what we gonna do?/Lock her up like we used to do,” he sang.

According to event organizers, Cohen initially disguised himself as the head of a political action committee that wanted to sponsor the rally. He then ended up hiring his own security, who prevented the organizers from removing him from the stage or pulling the plug on his performance.


“He came on stage disguised as the lead singer of the last band, singing a bunch of racist, hateful, disgusting shit,” Yelm City Councilman James Blair wrote on Facebook after the event. “His security blocked event organizers from getting him off the stage, or pulling power from the generator.”

The councilman also alleged that Cohen was whisked away in a “private ambulance that was contracted to be their escape route” after the crowd turned on him.
ENJOY !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 28, 2020)

GOLD 

BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I could not stop fucking laughing .... Sasha Baron Cohen is brilliant !
> 
> *Sacha Baron Cohen Crashes Right-Wing Rally, Leads Racist Sing-Along
> *
> ...


This one is his best by far though


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> God Bless America!!!
> (That lady in the black dress remined me of my mother-in-law, one tough cookie that thinks Trump is an asshole, & she's a life long Republican)


The last poll showed Trump and Biden even with seniors in Florida and Trump down by 10% in general. He will continue to lose senior support over the covid response in red states and nationally. The latest betrayal of US troops will be hard for many to swallow, most patriots and vets are ready to burst a blood vessel over it. A majority of Trumpers hold a "favorable" view of Russia and Putin, or used to, no harm done, they was just some good ole boys having a little "fun". Most of these stupid cocksuckers won't mind at all if the Russians have a bounty on US and NATO troops, it can be overlooked like all the other bullshit and treason. Time for a fucking change James and not just in the WH either, the democrats should subpoena the entire WH NSC team, if they don't show, issue arrest warrants under the inherent powers of congress, US troops lives are on the line. Who knew what and when? What has been done about it? How many years and investigations over Benghazi? Make Trump's supporters stand with treason, draw a line in the sand over this and let's see who stands on what side of it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 29, 2020)

More Skeletons emerge ..... 

*Donald Trump 'kept book of Adolf Hitler's speeches in his bedside cabinet' *

In a 1990 interview, the billionaire businessman admitted to owning Nazi leader's 'Mein Kampf' but said he had would “never read the speeches “.

Donald Trump reportedly owned a copy of Adolf Hitler’s speeches and kept them in his bedside cabinet.

A 1990 Vanity Fair article about billionaire businessman stated that Mr Trump’s then wife Ivana, said her husband owned a copy of “My New Order” – a printed collection of the Nazi leader’s speeches.

Marie Brenner, the article’s author, wrote: “Ivana Trump told her lawyer Michael Kennedy that from time to time her husband reads a book of Hitler's collected speeches, 'My New Order', which he keeps in a cabinet by his bed.

“Kennedy now guards a copy of My New Order in a closet at his office, as if it were a grenade. Hitler's speeches, from his earliest days up through the Phony War of 1939, reveal his extraordinary ability as a master propagandist.”

Asked by Ms Brenner about the claim and whether his cousin, John Walter, had given him the book, Mr Trump responded: “Who told you that?" 

He went on to explain that it was "his friend Marty Davis from Paramount who gave me a copy of Mein Kampf, and he’s a Jew.”


Mr Trump, however, denied he would ever read speeches given by Hitler, saying: “*If I had these speeches, and I am not saying that I do, I would never read them."*

Ms Brenner suggested the businessman, who was suffering difficulties with his business at the time, may have been looking for inspiration in Hitler's "genius for propaganda" and the way he spun military defeats as great victories.

The article also claimed that John Walter would frequently greet his cousin by saying: “Heil Hitler”.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

i had an idea about leaving a toy sasquatch for sasquatch but would like to expand idea for thesis toy sasquatch digitally tracked to understand their habitat where they really live etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 29, 2020)

Canadian slumlords..how is this possible?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4609734


The inclusion of the gadsden flag sends a mixed message


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The inclusion of the gadsden flag sends a mixed message


I thought about that, they adopted and abused that historic symbol of American independence and perverted it's original message. I a way those who refuse to wear masks are treading on you and the economy you depend upon. Trump and Putin are treading on you, the Trumpers hug, wear and fly old glory too, but don't own it, you do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Here he thanks Canada and Trudeau... Maybe Donald isn't the only one who is owned by the Russians.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Invites Republicans, Bars Democrats from Briefing on Putin's Bounty on US Troops*





Donald Trump decides that he will brief ONLY Republican House members on the recent revelation that Putin put bounties on the heads of US Troops. What can possibly be keeping the Republicans silent in the face of what we have learned about Trump and Putin? Here is one possible explanation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

Joe should hire the Lincoln Project to do his TV ads, or tell Daddy war bucks Bloomberg or some other billionaire to dump money on them. This is one of the better democratic efforts, they have to come across as the responsible adult alternative though and so are somewhat constrained. You can't win a shit fight with Donald, he lives in it, right now he is eating enough of it to kill any normal person or party. More free ads for Joe from Joe!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Campaign Hits Trump's Virus Response In New Ad | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Biden campaign and the Democratic National Committee is out with a new ad hitting the president's response to the coronavirus. Morning Joe has an exclusive first look. Aired on 06/29/2020.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here he thanks Canada and Trudeau... Maybe Donald isn't the only one who is owned by the Russians.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Invites Republicans, Bars Democrats from Briefing on Putin's Bounty on US Troops*
> 
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials


In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep...




www.cnn.com





*From pandering to Putin to abusing allies and ignoring his own advisers, Trump's phone calls alarm US officials*

(CNN)In hundreds of highly classified phone calls with foreign heads of state, President Donald Trump was so consistently unprepared for discussion of serious issues, so often outplayed in his conversations with powerful leaders like Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep Erdogan, and so abusive to leaders of America's principal allies, that the calls helped convince some senior US officials -- including his former secretaries of state and defense, two national security advisers and his longest-serving chief of staff -- that the President himself posed a danger to the national security of the United States, according to White House and intelligence officials intimately familiar with the contents of the conversations.

The calls caused former top Trump deputies -- including national security advisers H.R. McMaster and John Bolton, Defense Secretary James Mattis, Secretary of State Rex Tillerson, and White House chief of staff John Kelly, as well as intelligence officials -- to conclude that the President was often "delusional," as two sources put it, in his dealings with foreign leaders. The sources said there was little evidence that the President became more skillful or competent in his telephone conversations with most heads of state over time. Rather, he continued to believe that he could either charm, jawbone or bully almost any foreign leader into capitulating to his will, and often pursued goals more attuned to his own agenda than what many of his senior advisers considered the national interest.

These officials' concerns about the calls, and particularly Trump's deference to Putin, take on new resonance with reports the President may have learned in March that Russia had offered the Taliban bounties to kill US troops in Afghanistan -- and yet took no action. CNN's sources said there were calls between Putin and Trump about Trump's desire to end the American military presence in Afghanistan but they mentioned no discussion of the supposed Taliban bounties.

By far the greatest number of Trump's telephone discussions with an individual head of state were with Erdogan, who sometimes phoned the White House at least twice a week and was put through directly to the President on standing orders from Trump, according to the sources. Meanwhile, the President regularly bullied and demeaned the leaders of America's principal allies, especially two women: telling Prime Minister Theresa May of the United Kingdom she was weak and lacked courage; and telling German Chancellor Angela Merkel that she was "stupid."


Trump incessantly boasted to his fellow heads of state, including Saudi Arabia's autocratic royal heir Mohammed bin Salman and North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un, about his own wealth, genius, "great" accomplishments as President, and the "idiocy" of his Oval Office predecessors, according to the sources.

In his conversations with both Putin and Erdogan, Trump took special delight in trashing former Presidents George W. Bush and Barack Obama and suggested that dealing directly with him -- Trump -- would be far more fruitful than during previous administrations. "They didn't know BS," he said of Bush and Obama -- one of several derisive tropes the sources said he favored when discussing his predecessors with the Turkish and Russian leaders.

The full, detailed picture drawn by CNN's sources of Trump's phone calls with foreign leaders is consistent with the basic tenor and some substantive elements of a limited number of calls described by former national security adviser John Bolton in his book, "The Room Where It Happened." But the calls described to CNN cover a far longer period than Bolton's tenure, are much more comprehensive — and seemingly more damning -- in their sweep.

Like Bolton, CNN's sources said that the President seemed to continually conflate his own personal interests -- especially for purposes of re-election and revenge against perceived critics and political enemies -- with the national interest.
To protect the anonymity of those describing the calls for this report, CNN will not reveal their job titles nor quote them at length directly. More than a dozen officials either listened to the President's phone calls in real time or were provided detailed summaries and rough-text recording printouts of the calls soon after their completion, CNN's sources said. The sources were interviewed by CNN repeatedly over a four-month period extending into June.

The sources did cite some instances in which they said Trump acted responsibly and in the national interest during telephone discussions with some foreign leaders. CNN reached out to Kelly, McMaster and Tillerson for comment and received no response as of Monday afternoon. Mattis did not comment.

The White House did not respond to a request for comment before this story published. After publication, White House deputy press secretary Sarah Matthews said, "President Trump is a world class negotiator who has consistently furthered America's interests on the world stage. From negotiating the phase one China deal and the USMCA to NATO allies contributing more and defeating ISIS, President Trump has shown his ability to advance America's strategic interests."

One person familiar with almost all the conversations with the leaders of Russia, Turkey, Canada, Australia and western Europe described the calls cumulatively as 'abominations' so grievous to US national security interests that if members of Congress heard from witnesses to the actual conversations or read the texts and contemporaneous notes, even many senior Republican members would no longer be able to retain confidence in the President.

*Attacking key ally leaders -- especially women*
The insidious effect of the conversations comes from Trump's tone, his raging outbursts at allies while fawning over authoritarian strongmen, his ignorance of history and lack of preparation as much as it does from the troubling substance, according to the sources. While in office, then- Director of National Intelligence Dan Coats expressed worry to subordinates that Trump's telephone discussions were undermining the coherent conduct of foreign relations and American objectives around the globe, one of CNN's sources said. And in recent weeks, former chief of staff Kelly has mentioned the damaging impact of the President's calls on US national security to several individuals in private.

Two sources compared many of the President's conversations with foreign leaders to Trump's recent press "briefings" on the coronavirus pandemic: free form, fact-deficient stream-of-consciousness ramblings, full of fantasy and off-the-wall pronouncements based on his intuitions, guesswork, the opinions of Fox News TV hosts and social media misinformation.

In addition to Merkel and May, the sources said, Trump regularly bullied and disparaged other leaders of the western alliance during his phone conversations -- including French President Emmanuel Macron, Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, and Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison -- in the same hostile and aggressive way he discussed the coronavirus with some of America's governors.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jun 30, 2020)

This is the result when you hire the equivalent of an eight year old to run the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> This is the result when you hire the equivalent of an eight year old to run the country.


Most 8 year olds would have their asses skinned with the buckle end of the belt, if they acted like Donald.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

To all my fellow Canadians, *Happy Canada*, so far so good, we seem to have beaten back covid and we will soon see if we will survive Trump. He seems to be doing a pretty good job of destroying America and of killing Americans at an astonishing rate. It looks like panic might be setting in with the republicans, they are starting to break with him over some issues, but I expect nothing less than treason from them until the bitter end.

Here is a Canadian take on how we stack up.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/canada-united-states-coronavirus-economy-1.5633362



*Pandemic response is just one more reminder of Canada's economic blessing: Don Pittis*

*Despite U.S. enormous wealth, coronavirus is revealing a few of our southern neighbour's economic ills*

Unflattering images on Twitter of a couple in St. Louis, Mo., holding guns as Black Lives Matter protesters walked past their mansion this week were one reminder of how the U.S. and Canada differ.

As Canada's growth rate plunged nearly 12 per cent yesterday, most Canadians know it is wise not to be smug during this perilous time. It is also good to be reminded that we share many unappealing traits with our bigger, richer neighbour.

But perhaps today is the one day we can make an exception to our stereotyped modesty. And while Canada must face up to its systemic racism, its rich-poor divide and its many other flaws, there may be an advantage in celebrating some of the country's economic attributes, if only to encourage them.

*The charm of being a little boring*
As U.S. President Donald Trump repeatedly boasts about American greatness and exceptionalism in a way that treads dangerously close to unhealthy national megalomania, a little bit of Canadian boring is actually a charming attribute in contrast.

Canada's economy shrank by almost 20% in March and April, but turnaround seen in May data
Canadians to be allowed into EU countries, but U.S. citizens shut out
As I suggested a decade ago in an appeal to get an extension on Prime Minister Wilfrid Laurier's declaration that the 20th century belongs to Canada, the trick is not to make a big thing about it.

Certainly this week, excited rich people with guns was not the only clear indication of our dissimilarity.

The most glaring difference between our two economies has been a product of the COVID-19 crisis. While Canadians may have suffered from a slow government response, and may yet suffer from reopening businesses too soon, the U.S has certainly been a case of global exceptionalism in its reaction to the coronavirus.

Trump administration extends work visa ban, creating uncertainty for Canadians
With the world's largest number of COVID-19 cases and the largest number of deaths, the U.S. may now be paying for its early strategy of sacrificing those most likely to get sick in order to keep the economy open — and then, after a brief lockdown, reopening some states too soon.

"I was in shock when they decided to open up Texas. I felt it was way too early," said Canadian Grace Gonzalez, who lives in Houston, told The Canadian Press.

Despite the warning from what happened in New York, hospitals in southern states are now being overwhelmed with COVID-19 cases.

*The health-care advantage*
Qaali Hussein, a critical care specialist in Phoenix, Ariz., told the Financial Times several hospitals were turning away patients arriving by ambulance at emergency departments.

"We're essentially saying we've reached capacity," she said.

In Canada, on the other hand, not even our most conservative leaders thought it was a good idea to sacrifice the infirm for the economy's sake.

The other economic advantage Canadians have in the current crisis is our health-care system, despite its many failings. People in the United States often avoid seeking treatment for fear that it will bankrupt their families.

According to experts in the U.S., Canada's universal health-care system is the icing on the cake for Canadians in the bottom half of the income distribution, who are already significantly better off than the equivalent group south of the border.

"Our income estimates may actually underestimate the economic well-being of Canadians relative to Americans," wrote Bloomberg's Justin Fox last autumn. "Indeed, Canadians usually receive more in-kind benefits from their governments, including notably in health care."

*Less well-armed*
We have many Canadians who are anxious to protect their wealth from their poorer neighbours, but income distribution figures indicate they are a little less zealous — and not just in their choice of armaments.

Instead, Canadians and their governments of all stripes have a tradition of investing in people, educating the children of new immigrants and providing higher subsidies for post-secondary education. Of course, that is a self-interested investment, because having more educated young people will allow us to build a stronger future economy despite a relatively small population.

It may also help avoid the growing economic and racial divide that sometimes seems to be tearing the United States apart.

Not all of Canada's economic advantages have been created by Canadians. Plopped down on the rich territory of Canada's Indigenous peoples, with rich farmland and minerals, a cool climate, fresh water and low population density, there is plenty of wealth to share.

And, of course, there is still plenty to fix.

Another great advantage we have, especially just now, is a near neighbour repeatedly reminding us that we must constantly stand on guard so as not to make a mess of it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To all my fellow Canadians, *Happy Canada*, so far so good, we seem to have beaten back covid and we will soon see if we will survive Trump. He seems to be doing a pretty good job of destroying America and of killing Americans at an astonishing rate. It looks like panic might be setting in with the republicans, they are starting to break with him over some issues, but I expect nothing less than treason from them until the bitter end.
> 
> Here is a Canadian take on how we stack up.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Happy Canada Day to you my friend and to all of my fellow Canadians!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

*Let's talk about Senate Republicans and a Trump tweet....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

*'New Low': Army Veteran Hits Trump Over Russian Plot Against Troops | MSNBC*





The Trump White House is under fire for its response to Russia paying bounties to kill U.S. troops. Veteran Paul Rieckhoff tells MSNBC’S Ari Melber Trump must be “dragged in front of the American people” to face accountability.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

it seems as if Pence has taken on Trumps* role and is flying around the country on behalf of the WH.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it seems as if Pence has taken on Trumps* role and is flying around the country on behalf of the WH.


Trump appears to have thrown in the towel. Although he doesn't care or even realize that he's completely destroyed the US in all aspects, he has realized that he himself has become the planet's laughing stock, and doesn't like it.

"Joe Biden is going to be president because some people don’t love me, maybe.” -Donald Trump

We all know full well that when Trump doesn't get his adoration, he loses all interest which is what I believe is happening here.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Trump appears to have thrown in the towel. Although he doesn't care or even realize that he's completely destroyed the US in all aspects, he has realized that he himself has become the planet's laughing stock, and doesn't like it.
> 
> "Joe Biden is going to be president because some people don’t love me, maybe.” -Donald Trump
> 
> We all know full well that when Trump doesn't get his adoration, he loses all interest which is what I believe is happening here.


He knows he is caught with his hand in the cookie jar too and at the end of the day it will be down to 13 American people, who are not in his cult, to judge him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

Another Trumper another Nazi, another shooting. Someone will burn the cocksucker's house to the ground and shoot the bastard when he tries to run out, unarmed. He might be better off not making bail.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Oklahoma woman shot while trying to remove Nazi flag


Authorities say a man shot her in the back after she took it from his front porch in Oklahoma.



www.bbc.com





*Oklahoma woman shot while trying to remove Nazi flag*

A US woman has been shot while trying to remove a Nazi flag from someone's front yard in the state of Oklahoma.

Garfield County Sheriff's office said the woman had been at a party nearby when she took one of two flags being flown outside Alexander Feaster's home.

Mr Feaster, 44, then reportedly shot her in the back with a semi-automatic rifle as she ran away.

The 26-year-old woman is expected to recover from her injuries and Mr Feaster is being held in custody.

Sherriff Jody Helm said the woman was found lying in a ditch with four gunshot wounds after deputies responded to a call early on Sunday morning.

Sherriff Helm initially suggested the woman had tried to steal the swastika-emblazoned flag for a dare, but in an interview with NBC News she said there was "conflicting information" surrounding the woman's motive.

An affidavit seen by NBC News says "several" cameras at Mr Feaster's home show he fired on the woman "without warning". A neighbour then moved a red pickup truck near the home to serve as a barricade, and a witness trained a rifle on the property as a precaution while waiting for deputies to arrive.

Mr Feaster was later taken into custody without incident. He has been charged with assault and battery with a deadly weapon, and shooting with intent to kill, and is due to appear in court on 9 July.

A neighbour told local radio KFOR that he had been flying the flags for around a year, and they had been snatched from his home a few times in the past. They added that he would occasionally dress up in black uniform with a red swastika armband - an outfit reminiscent of Nazi SS uniforms. But he was said to mostly keep to himself.

Another woman and friend of the victim said there had been "no problems" with Mr Feaster before, but that his flags were a cause for concern.

"I feel like these flags are a disaster waiting to happen," she told the Enid News and Eagle.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Final nail, meet coffin...









Trump calls Black Lives Matter a 'symbol of hate' as he digs in on race


Trump continues seizing upon widening cultural divisions in a way he believes will appeal to voters concerned about safety and order




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Final nail, meet coffin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is completely understandable, your focus on the US from your seat in Canada.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It is completely understandable, your focus on the US from your seat in Canada.


My wife is a dual-citizen. I pay taxes in the USA, as well as Canada. I travel between the two countries frequently. I have as much interest in the nonsense that is the USA as near any US citizen.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> My wife is a dual-citizen. I pay taxes in the USA, as well as Canada. I travel between the two countries frequently. I have as much interest in the nonsense that is the USA as near any US citizen.


Thank you so much for coming here to shit on the US. Without your Candian shit, we wouldn't know how bad our own stinks.

So, thank you very much for taking the time and trouble to sit in your Canadian seat and ignore your own country's fucked up situation to focus on the US. Where you don't live and can't vote. So, thank you for your almost hour-by-hour dumps on the US. We really do appreciate it.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you so much for coming here to shit on the US. Without your Candian shit, we wouldn't know how bad our own stinks.
> 
> So, thank you very much for taking the time and trouble to sit in your Canadian seat and ignore your own country's fucked up situation to focus on the US. Where you don't live and can't vote. So, thank you for your almost hour-by-hour dumps on the US. We really do appreciate it.


As I said, I have no problem with recognizing or discussing problems up here at all. Who cares if I can't vote... my tax dollars went toward your stimulus bailout just like any other US taxpayer, and that gives me the right to bitch about anything US I like.

If you're here trying to compare US to Canada, that's a joke. Fuck... things are so fucked up down there, you're banned from traveling to huge swaths of the planet due to sheer incompetence.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> As I said, I have no problem with recognizing or discussing problems up here at all. Who cares if I can't vote... my tax dollars went toward your stimulus bailout just like any other US taxpayer, and that gives me the right to bitch about anything US I like.
> 
> If you're here trying to compare US to Canada, that's a joke. Fuck... things are so fucked up down there, you're banned from traveling to huge swaths of the planet due to sheer incompetence.


Thank you so much for spending your "Canadian" time to shit on the US.

edit: Komrade


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you so much for spending your "Canadian" time to shit on the US.


Well, when you look like a toilet, flush like a toilet and smell like a toilet, what else is there to do but shit on it? 

Besides, it's your very own President who continues to ridicule himself and the whole country he's supposed to be leading. How can you dump on a Canadian for having a little fun with mockery?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Well, when you look like a toilet, flush like a toilet and smell like a toilet, what else is there to do but shit on it?


It's such a gift of your "Canadian" time to spend it all here shitting on the US.

Thanks again, Komrade.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It's such a gift of your "Canadian" time to spend it all here shitting on the US.
> 
> Thanks again, Komrade.


Next time Trump comes out with a healing, uniting message that binds people together as opposed to tearing them apart, you have my word I'll be the first in line to make a positive statement about it.

I wouldn't suggest holding your breath though...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Next time Trump comes out with a healing, uniting message that binds people together as opposed to tearing them apart, you have my word I'll be the first in line to make a positive statement about it.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest holding your breath though...


Oh thank you so much for shitting on us once more. "Canadians" are so concerned for us that they must spend hours on RIU to shit on us. We need it.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Oh thank you so much for shitting on us once more. "Canadians" are so concerned for us that they must spend hours on RIU to shit on us. We need it.


I'm concerned about my family members who are stuck down there that can't even come to Canada because of sheer ineptitude.

I'm concerned about the health and mental stability of all US citizens. Complete meltdown due to pandemic, with lawsuits to cut off the last bit of health care you've got, broken promises about paying for Covid treatment, and a president who advises to drink disinfectant and that he takes a drug known to be useless.

I'm sorry my comments upset you, but don't you think you've got more pressing matters to worry about than what one Canadian says on a cannabis growing forum?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I'm concerned about my family members who are stuck down there that can't even come to Canada because of sheer ineptitude.
> 
> I'm concerned about the health and mental stability of all US citizens. Complete meltdown due to pandemic, with lawsuits to cut off the last bit of health care you've got, broken promises about paying for Covid treatment, and a president who advises to drink disinfectant and that he takes a drug known to be useless.
> 
> I'm sorry my comments upset you, but don't you think you've got more pressing matters to worry about than what one Canadian says on a cannabis growing forum?


I keep thanking you "Canadians" for shitting on a foreign country. You are so concerned that you do so almost hourly. Thanks for shitting on us.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I keep thanking you "Canadians" for shitting on a foreign country. You are so concerned that you do so almost hourly. Thanks for shitting on us.


How is me posting quotes that your president made "shitting" on you (ie. the US). Are you one of those "I am not responsible" followers, just pointing fingers and trying to lay blame? I mean, can't you see that you've shit your own bed, and it isn't some Canadian doing it for you?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4610549View attachment 4610551


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> How is me posting quotes that your president made "shitting" on you (ie. the US). Are you one of those "I am not responsible" followers, just pointing fingers and trying to lay blame? I mean, can't you see that you've shit your own bed, and it isn't some Canadian doing it for you?


Thank you so much for coming here to shit on the US all the way from "Canada".


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I keep thanking you "Canadians" for shitting on a foreign country. You are so concerned that you do so almost hourly. Thanks for shitting on us.


Someone’s inferiority complex kicking in?

lolz


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Someone’s inferiority complex kicking in?
> 
> lolz


Thank you so much for coming here to shit on the US. Without your advice we wouldn't know what to do. So thanks for that, "Canadian".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Happy Canada Day to you my friend and to all of my fellow Canadians!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Thank you so much for coming here to shit on the US. Without your advice we wouldn't know what to do. So thanks for that, "Canadian".


Don’t mention it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t mention it.


How could I not? Thanks for shitting on the US and doing so on Canada Day. So thoughtful, "Canadian".


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 1, 2020)

Welp ... guess the “ HOAX “ line is flying over taliban / russia debate over bounties.

*shocking


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It is completely understandable, your focus on the US from your seat in Canada.


what's wrong with you?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Trump appears to have thrown in the towel. Although he doesn't care or even realize that he's completely destroyed the US in all aspects, he has realized that he himself has become the planet's laughing stock, and doesn't like it.
> 
> "Joe Biden is going to be president because some people don’t love me, maybe.” -Donald Trump
> 
> We all know full well that when Trump doesn't get his adoration, he loses all interest which is what I believe is happening here.


if i were him, i'd be tending to my exit strategy.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what's wrong with you?


I am thanking all the "Canadians" for shitting on the US. All of the so-called "Canadians" who spend days on end shitting on a neighbor country, thanks!!! So generous and "Canadian" of them to shit on us.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I am thanking all the "Canadians" for shitting on the US. All of the so-called "Canadians" who spend days on end shitting on a neighbor country, thanks!!! So generous and "Canadian" of them to shit on us.


Are you upset that Canadians know more about your country than the majority of your fellow citizens?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Are you upset that Canadians know more about your country than the majority of your fellow citizens?


I am thanking you for shitting on the US. Thanks for shitting on us several times a day. "Canadian"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

Now this should be interesting, if yer not curious you're not alive! I predict it will go very badly for Donald, I wonder when we'll get our first peek. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









The Supreme Court decision on Trump's tax records just became more urgent than ever


The American people deserve to know the truth about Trump and Russia. And to find the truth we need to follow the money. Now, the Supreme Court will decide whether the truth -- or partisan politics -- will win out before the American people go to the polls this November, writes John Avlon.




www.cnn.com





*The Supreme Court decision on Trump's tax records just became more urgent than ever*

(CNN)Reports that the Russians bribed the Taliban with bounties for killing US service members were stunning -- and not just because of the alleged targeting of American soldiers, but because the Trump administration apparently did nothing to retaliate against Russia. 

The White House insists that President Donald Trump was never briefed on the intelligence reports -- begging the question why, if true, that could be the case. However, on Tuesday night, the New York Times reported that President Trump had, indeed, been briefed on the Russian bounties in February -- three months before he unilaterally offered to invite Russia to the G7 meetings.
At the very least, it fits a long pattern of Trump and his team avoiding confrontation with Vladimir Putin, despite constant provocations.


It also provides just the latest, most urgent, example of why so much rides on the Supreme Court's decision on whether Trump's taxes and business records can be turned over to members of the House of Representatives and the New York district attorney. *The ruling is expected this week.
This is perhaps the most closely watched Supreme Court decision of this session, with massive implications for the separation of powers and the ability of American voters to make a fully informed decision in the November presidential election.*

Trump has, of course, broken with decades of precedent in refusing to release his tax returns, often making up phony excuses for why he can't do it (among them, that he is subject to what would be the longest tax audit in recorded history). The truth is that he's done everything possible to avoid showing his finances to the American people, with Attorney General Bill Barr's Department of Justice now acting like the President's personal lawyer.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 1, 2020)

Trump Considering Dropping Out Of Election If He Sees No Chance Of Winning, According To GOP Operative


News is emerging that President Donald Trump may withdraw from the election race if his poll numbers continue to deteriorate. Yahoo News reports: "Donald Trump may drop out of the 2020 presidential…




labor411.org












Rough polling stretch has GOP operatives asking: Could Trump drop out?


A stretch of lackluster polling for President Trump has some Republican operatives nervous about the president’s reelection prospects in November – with some even floating the possibility that Trump could drop out if his poll numbers don’t rebound




www.foxnews.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 1, 2020)

If you don't get a pregnancy test, you won't be pregnant. If we don't have border patrol agents, we won't have illegal border crossings. If I don't show you my school transcripts, I'm a genius. If I don't show my tax returns, I'm a billionaire. If I never back up my claims, they're true. If I close my eyes, nobody can see me. If I don't read the PDB, I wasn't briefed. If I repeat a lie enough times, it becomes truth. Many people say.


Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4610549View attachment 4610551


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 1, 2020)

BRUTAL..... I LOVE IT BWHAHAHA


----------



## injinji (Jul 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


One of the head guys from the LP was on NPR this week. He said the ad buys on Foxnews in DC was aimed at 45. And from the tweets that followed, he must have seen them.

Note: to all that don't know, the LP is folks inside the GOP trying to save their party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

injinji said:


> One of the head guys from the LP was on NPR this week. He said the ad buys on Foxnews in DC was aimed at 45. And from the tweets that followed, he must have seen them.
> 
> Note: to all that don't know, the LP is folks inside the GOP trying to save their party.


I think they are mostly former republicans, the party has been poisoned beyond recovery, see the most recent candidate the base vomited up, she was too nuts even for Trump!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2020)

The mayor of New York is painting BLACK LIVES MATTER on 5th ave in front of Trump tower, he's sending a message to Donald about his recent rhetoric.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 2, 2020)

Its like the Stupid just flows out ... amirite ?
Note the odd pricing .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm high.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think they are mostly former republicans, the party has been poisoned beyond recovery, see the most recent candidate the base vomited up, she was too nuts even for Trump!


who?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BRUTAL..... I LOVE IT BWHAHAHA


goodbye, traitor!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

Court sides with publisher of tell-all book by Trump's niece


On Wednesday evening, a New York appellate court lifted the temporary restraining order against Simon & Schuster, a decision that allows the publisher to move forward with printing copies of the book and shipping them to retailers.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

*Pompeo's Pathetic Press Conference on Russian Bounties on US Troops Contains NO Criticism of Putin*





Mike Pompeo gives a press conference to address the blockbuster revelation that Putin/Russia put bounties on the heads of US troops. Further reporting disclosed electronic money transfers between Russian-military-controlled bank accounts to Taliban-controlled bank accounts. During the press conference, Pompeo FAILS to call out Putin or Russia. Rather, he downplays, deflects and blame-shifts. He blames Congress, Iran, the Obama administration - everyone BUT Putin. In fact, Pompeo does not even utter Putin's name. Pompeo's pathetic performance and complete abdication of his responsibility to condemn Russia and stand up for our troops makes it clear that Pompeo should resign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

Russia has the RNC emails from 2016 and never released them, also all during the Ukrainian affair they were recording phone calls and bugging places like hotel rooms in Ukraine, etc. The Russians probably have a mountain of evidence against all of the top Trump officials involved like Pence, Barr, Pompeo and others. The Russians own the RNC and the Trump administration, they can blackmail them at will and most probably realise it, Donald sucked them all into treason. Not just Trump, but the republican party is all in for Russia and are leaving the door open for them in 2020, they want a loophole for Trump and the Russians. A presidential candidate doesn't have to report foreign interference, according to the GOP loophole, that they absolutely insist on being in the legislation, why would they want something like that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> who?


Steve Schmidt is out of the party along with others, they are conservatives, but patriots nonetheless and worthy of respect. Some are still in the party hoping to turn it around, but it's a fool's errand, the party has been poisoned to death by hatred. Look up the latest female candidate the base vomited up, she was too fucking crazy for Trump FFS, she primaried the Trump guy!









Who is Lauren Boebert, the QAnon sympathizer who won a Republican primary?


Boebert, who is open to the QAnon conspiracy but stops short of calling herself a follower, defeated a five-term congressman




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Russia has the RNC emails from 2016 and never released them, also all during the Ukrainian affair they were recording phone calls and bugging places like hotel rooms in Ukraine, etc. The Russians probably have a mountain of evidence against all of the top Trump officials involved like Pence, Barr, Pompeo and others. The Russians own the RNC and the Trump administration, they can blackmail them at will and most probably realise it, Donald sucked them all into treason. Not just Trump, but the republican party is all in for Russia and are leaving the door open for them in 2020, they want a loophole for Trump and the Russians. A presidential candidate doesn't have to report foreign interference, according to the GOP loophole, that they absolutely insist on being in the legislation, why would they want something like that?


wonder why trumpy* wants 'money okay' from foreigners in the next stimulus bill? wonder who he plans on shaking down next?

i guess he's not going anywhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

The ad opening this clip will get Fauci fired for sure if Donald sees it. Watch the first minute and judge for yourself, we all know what Donald is like.
Donald can't resign as much as he would like to, he's trapped now and as soon as he's out of office Pence's AG will be forced to indict him or try and stop one in the SDNY.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*James Carville: Significant Chance That Trump Doesn't Run | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Democratic strategist James Carville and conservative commentator Bill Kristol discuss the state of the Trump campaign going into November, and they also game out possible scenarios Trump could attempt to compromise the 2020 elections.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

Now this lady was in the officer's face and not wearing a mask: JUSTIFIED









CBS Miami - Breaking News, Weather & Community Journalism


Latest breaking news from WFOR-TV CBS Miami.




miami.cbslocal.com










Do all black people know each other- why does *she* think she has the right to disrespect?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The ad opening this clip will get Fauci fired for sure if Donald sees it. Watch the first minute and judge for yourself, we all know what Donald is like.
> Donald can't resign as much as he would like to, he's trapped now and as soon as he's out of office Pence's AG will be forced to indict him or try and stop one in the SDNY.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *James Carville: Significant Chance That Trump Doesn't Run | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> ...


Bill Kristol & James Carville on the same show agreeing?
Holy fuck, the Rapture is upon us


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The ad opening this clip will get Fauci fired for sure if Donald sees it. Watch the first minute and judge for yourself, we all know what Donald is like.
> Donald can't resign as much as he would like to, he's trapped now and as soon as he's out of office Pence's AG will be forced to indict him or try and stop one in the SDNY.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *James Carville: Significant Chance That Trump Doesn't Run | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> ...


too late mr. flippety floppety..several other sources already claimed it..you're old jim..go home.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Now this lady was in the officer's face and not wearing a mask: JUSTIFIED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


defund the police. 

Replace them with people who don't think violence is the first answer for everything.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Now this lady was in the officer's face and not wearing a mask: JUSTIFIED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?
Granted she was seemingly abusive & wrong, but a Law Enforcement Officer should/needs to follow his/her training, not almost knock her teeth out.
Just another blatant example of putting badges on the wrong people, but this time that woman was able too go home & not too a mortuary & by the time the lawsuit is over, she will be a millionaire & the cop will be working at a McDonalds.
He was wrong, period, and will regret it for the rest of his life, because the one he knew is over


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

I feel bad for that cops wife and kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

I believe this is just a foretaste of what is to come for the GOP senate, as Donald leads them charging over the cliff and into the abyss, screaming on fire all the way down to the cobbs of Hell. Covid has just started in on the red states in a big way, most of the 50,000 cases a day are in red southern states and projections are a 100,000 a day soon. The democrats in congress have yet to put any real heat on these cocksuckers for this, the rope they are going to hang themselves with is reeling out at high speed. If Nancy hits the brakes, their heads will pop off and the whole fucking scaffold might come crashing down around them. Oversight is coming and perhaps impeachment too, it is too good an opportunity to lash the fuckers to the mast of the Trumptanic as it goes down, if the rats jump ship the base will eat them like sharks. Nancy wants as many of those GOP senate seats as she can get, get enough and you can get your agenda through. You don't need many to come up with 66 either, not after the new year, those left and facing election in 2022, might evolve a new attitude.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Democrats Lead Republicans In Three Key Senate Races | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Democratic candidates are currently leading Republican candidates in three Senate races, according to polling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I feel bad for that cops wife and kids.


Refund social services


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe this is just a foretaste of what is to come for the GOP senate, as Donald leads them charging over the cliff and into the abyss, screaming on fire all the way down to the cobbs of Hell. Covid has just started in on the red states in a big way, most of the 50,000 cases a day are in red southern states and projections are a 100,000 a day soon. The democrats in congress have yet to put any real heat on these cocksuckers for this, the rope they are going to hang themselves with is reeling out at high speed. If Nancy hits the brakes, their heads will pop off and the whole fucking scaffold might come crashing down around them. Oversight is coming and perhaps impeachment too, it is too good an opportunity to lash the fuckers to the mast of the Trumptanic as it goes down, if the rats jump ship the base will eat them like sharks. Nancy wants as many of those GOP senate seats as she can get, get enough and you can get your agenda through. You don't need many to come up with 66 either, not after the new year, those left and facing election in 2020, might evolve a new attitude.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Democrats Lead Republicans In Three Key Senate Races | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Well written comment my friend


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

Herman Cain is receiving treatment for coronavirus at an Atlanta hospital


Former 2012 Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain is receiving treatment for coronavirus at an Atlanta-area hospital, according to a statement posted to his Twitter account.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> Granted she was seemingly abusive & wrong, but a Law Enforcement Officer should/needs to follow his/her training, not almost knock her teeth out.
> Just another blatant example of putting badges on the wrong people, but this time that woman was able too go home & not too a mortuary & by the time the lawsuit is over, she will be a millionaire & the cop will be working at a McDonalds.
> He was wrong, period, and will regret it for the rest of his life, because the one he knew is over


i disagree. she touched him- a big no-no..would you believe if you touch a MAGA hat it's jail for you..? she made personal contact and all bets are off.

a good department always suspends to investigate.

she's not going to get any BLM support here because she instigated and got her ass handed to her.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

Fuck that, as a guy you take the slap and not let your pride sting so much you feel the need to slap/hit someone that is no real threat to you. He easily at that point could have grabbed her and handcuffed without the need to strike.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i disagree. she touched him- a big no-no..would you believe if you touch a MAGA hat it's jail for you..? she made personal contact and all bets are off.
> 
> a good department always suspends to investigate.
> 
> she's not going to get any BLM support here because she instigated and got her ass handed to her.


It's time to defund the police and put better skilled people into these kinds of roles.

The police have said as much themselves.

*Dallas police chief says ‘we’re asking cops to do too much in this country’*
_


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/07/11/grief-and-anger-continue-after-dallas-attacks-and-police-shootings-as-debate-rages-over-policing/



“We’re asking cops to do too much in this country,” Brown said at a briefing Monday. “We are. Every societal failure, we put it off on the cops to solve. Not enough mental health funding, let the cops handle it. … Here in Dallas we got a loose dog problem; let’s have the cops chase loose dogs. Schools fail, let’s give it to the cops. … That’s too much to ask. Policing was never meant to solve all those problems.” _


That cop should never have been in a position of authority in the first place. He's a hired gun and should be kept away from society until his skills are needed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well written comment my friend


*Let's talk about Trump allies pointing the finger at Schiff over Russia....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Fuck that, as a guy you take the slap and not let your pride sting so much you feel the need to slap/hit someone that is no real threat to you. He easily at that point could have grabbed her and handcuffed without the need to strike.


she attacked him and was the aggressor.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> she attacked him and was the aggressor.


Doesn't make it ok to slap someone when you could simply walk away or if they are a cop arrest them.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe this is just a foretaste of what is to come for the GOP senate, as Donald leads them charging over the cliff and into the abyss, screaming on fire all the way down to the cobbs of Hell. Covid has just started in on the red states in a big way, most of the 50,000 cases a day are in red southern states and projections are a 100,000 a day soon. The democrats in congress have yet to put any real heat on these cocksuckers for this, the rope they are going to hang themselves with is reeling out at high speed. If Nancy hits the brakes, their heads will pop off and the whole fucking scaffold might come crashing down around them. Oversight is coming and perhaps impeachment too, it is too good an opportunity to lash the fuckers to the mast of the Trumptanic as it goes down, if the rats jump ship the base will eat them like sharks. Nancy wants as many of those GOP senate seats as she can get, get enough and you can get your agenda through. You don't need many to come up with 66 either, not after the new year, those left and facing election in 2022, might evolve a new attitude.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Democrats Lead Republicans In Three Key Senate Races | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


some will return with attempted saving grace of 'he threatened to withhold funding for my state', once he's gone and can't be asked.

i wonder if Mary Trump's book is going to be the 3rd (and final) shoe to drop? it's out on the 28th- can't wait!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Doesn't make it ok to slap someone when you could simply walk away or if they are a cop arrest them.


if you're really going to be that stupid..






on the vid at airport, she was verbally abusive, stepped into his personal space and touched the cop in an aggressive manner: TOTALLY JUSTIFIED


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if you're really going to be that stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because you can get away with something doesn't make it right. Sure you might get that 'justified' feeling when your adrenaline is kicking and you lay a hurt on someone, but it doesn't make it fair, nor right. People should understand that aggressing on another human being is wrong. 

Sure sometimes you are forced into a situation where you must fight back, but that is only because someone else is endangering you.

Pride is a mother fucker. But not a reason to hurt someone.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 2, 2020)

*Marcy Wheeler* with some Independence day reflections




Some Americans will have to spend the coming Fourth of July holiday in a place we thought we’d have left by now, watching out for deadly attacks we thought were going to diminish.

Some Americans will have to “celebrate” knowing the commander-in-chief simply doesn’t give a rat’s butt about them. Certainly not enough to deal with pushing back at threats against them. They will have to spend the holiday doubling down on security because the president is going to do nothing except his usual nonsensical bullshit talking about himself.
Which is why some of the rest of us Americans can’t let them be forgotten. We need to continue to hold our elected officials’ feet to the fire no matter whether a holiday lies ahead. We need to insist the GOP senators who have majority control whether they are going to simply roll over and do nothing like Trump, or if they are going to uphold their oaths, do their damned jobs, and remember our service members in Afghanistan and elsewhere who have likewise sworn an oath to uphold and defend the Constitution and protect our nation.
*~ ~ ~*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

thoughts?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thoughts?


In Canada she'd be charged with a gun crime and a hate crime, she would be barred from owning firearms for either crime and have her house searched and all weapons confiscated. She might do as much as 2 years in prison too, but she would do jail time for pointing a firearm. After conviction she could also be sued in civil court, it would just be a matter of settling the amount though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada she'd be charged with a gun crime and a hate crime, she would be barred from owning firearms for either crime and have her house searched and all weapons confiscated. She might do as much as 2 years in prison too, but she would do jail time for pointing a firearm. After conviction she could also be sued in civil court, it would just be a matter of settling the amount though.


isn't michigan open carry?

1. you should always post the whole video.
2. the white girl was about 6-7 months pregnant; navigating an ever growing belly? you bump into things- including people.
3. the white girl did apologize while sitting in the van, it seemed heartfelt but i'm not sure how much is required here.
4. the black family i felt wanted a problem because after the apology, it didn't end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> isn't michigan open carry?


Is it open point and open threaten? What she did constituted assault at the least, I don't know anywhere someone can legally draw a gun on another unarmed person in such circumstances. The cellphone was a more powerful weapon here, unless she wanted to murder her and destroy the evidence.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thoughts?


Its unwatchable. I wish they would have just played the video without the commentary.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Its unwatchable. I wish they would have just played the video without the commentary.


in what way?

i couldn't find the whole video and this was the only version..but in a way i'm glad he commented, people jump to conclusions easily.

i couldn't understand what the kid was saying re: black people in the neighborhood..'just let them wail..wailing'?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> in what way?


Like the start to finish of the video, then maybe do a pause commentary. The pausing to talk about what was just played was annoying. That lady looked like her adrenaline dumped hard too, her face started looking slack towards the end (@7:20-ish) and she started breathing really heavily, that's when I think she realized how fucked up she was being.


----------



## topcat (Jul 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Its unwatchable. I wish they would have just played the video without the commentary.


I made it to 16 seconds. It must be somewhere else without the hippity hoppity guy.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 2, 2020)

I used youtube the moment the guy commented on the video


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

if someone else can find the video in it's entirety without the commentary..?

i think it's pretty fvcked up to edit in order to cast yourself in a better light if you want community to comment..not posting all the facts is a lie.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 2, 2020)

Time for a laugh...


----------



## vostok (Jul 2, 2020)

howellman howell said:


> it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


WHAaaaaT! no NEvER! my local taxes in Bev Hills just gone up ...that ur Trump


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 2, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Rn0cPqE


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Is it open point and open threaten? What she did constituted assault at the least, I don't know anywhere someone can legally draw a gun on another unarmed person in such circumstances. The cellphone was a more powerful weapon here, unless she wanted to murder her and destroy the evidence.


well i don't know now, the pregnant white girl apologized and seemed to be having a panic attack. the black family didn't accept the apology.

what did the black family wish to have (before the gun came out)?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thoughts?


I don't watch videos that you post.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2020)

Wear a facemask Trump, you pussy livered cunt & pretend your a real man for the simple sake of saving the lives of the idiots that follow you like lemmings off a fucking cliff. 





Bozsh - free transparent background images


High quality free png images in Bozsh, all of these png images have transparent background




www.bozsh.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> well i don't know now, the pregnant white girl apologized and seemed to be having a panic attack. the black family didn't accept the apology.
> 
> what did the black family wish to have (before the gun came out)?


I saw another video of the incident without commentary. I’m pretty sure I heard a slur thrown in. That might have been the reason the apology wasn’t accepted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

*Schmidt: Trump's Betrayal To U.S. Troops Is Impossible To Overstate | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt speaks to Lawrence O’Donnell about Donald Trump and reports that Russia paid bounties to Taliban members to kill U.S. troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy 4th of July! Or as happy as you can make it, it is both the darkest of times, and the most hopeful of times for the future too, Trump and the GOP are doomed. The country will move ahead by a decade socially and politically, current and future events will have a major impact on the senate races this fall. Donald is done, the house democratic majority will increase and the senate is not just in play for a majority, it could end up as a major disaster for the republicans.

It's always darkest before the dawn, but we can see the sun starting to rise, a new day for America is coming soon. Keep the faith and reflect this fourth of July, resolve to take your country back from the traitors and fools. Its unfortunately a matter of life and death, as well as one of freedom vs tyranny, the rule of law vs chaos, or put more simply right vs wrong.

Not just your lives, health, constitution and liberty are on the line, your economic well being and ability to travel abroad are too. Trump, the republicans and endemic white racism have brought America to the brink of disaster and to its knees, it is now a vassal state of Russia with a price on it's soldiers heads.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's always darkest before the dawn,







Turn it the fuck up & sing!!!!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 3, 2020)

What is a Trump going to continue doing to the country may be the real question:









CNBC founder claims Trump has a specific plan in hand to stay in office no matter what the voters decide


Appearing on MSNBC's "Morning Joe" with hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the founder of CNBC walked viewers through a scenario where Donald Trump would attempt to remain president even if he is rejected by the voters in November.Speaking with hosts, Tom Rogers along with co-author...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

He's fucking done


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2020)

Werp said:


> Are you related to Robert Deniro? Go get some counseling and get that anger checked, certainly isn't healthy.


Learn at least too spell the guy's name right, Werp (did you just shorten your name from twerp, that would make sense)
It's De Niro


----------



## spek9 (Jul 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada she'd be charged with a gun crime and a hate crime, she would be barred from owning firearms for either crime and have her house searched and all weapons confiscated. She might do as much as 2 years in prison too, but she would do jail time for pointing a firearm. After conviction she could also be sued in civil court, it would just be a matter of settling the amount though.


- Reckless endangerment
- Pointing a firearm
- Possession of a firearm for a dangerous purpose
- Improper storage/transportation of a firearm
- Possession of a restricted firearm (if she's not licensed for a handgun)

To name a few off the top of my head.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I saw another video of the incident without commentary. I’m pretty sure I heard a slur thrown in. That might have been the reason the apology wasn’t accepted.


pretty sure but not sure, sure?

we need to be sure under these circumstances.

the black family followed and harassed the pregnant lady and she got charged; justice was done..all's well that ends well..right? she shouldn't have pulled a gun but once she started breathing heavy? she's clearly upset, she's pregnant.

black white brown everyone should start acting like an adult they are instead of this childish bullshit.

what happens if pregnant lady goes into labor and baby dies because of the upset? will everyone be satisfied then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2020)

spek9 said:


> - Reckless endangerment
> - Pointing a firearm
> - Possession of a firearm for a dangerous purpose
> - Improper storage/transportation of a firearm
> ...


she's been charged with felony assault.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

spek9 said:


> - Reckless endangerment
> - Pointing a firearm
> - Possession of a firearm for a dangerous purpose
> - Improper storage/transportation of a firearm
> ...


and in some states 'stand your ground' may have applied..that would be 35 states off the top of my head..people have been shot for less.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What is a Trump going to continue doing to the country may be the real question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


called it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What is a Trump going to continue doing to the country may be the real question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“This is how it happens, Biden wins,” he began. “I don’t just mean the popular vote, he wins the key swing states, he wins the electoral college. President Trump says there’s been Chinese interference in the election. He’s been talking about Biden’s soft on China — China wanted Biden to win so he says a national emergency; the Chinese have intervened in the election.” 

we already know his game..remember obamagate? neither do i


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 3, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/02/michigan-woman-gun-video/




> First, the white woman allegedly bumped into Takelia Hill’s teenage daughter. Then, her husband seemed to try to hit the black Michigan mother with their minivan.
> 
> And after confronting the couple, Hill found herself in a suburban Detroit parking lot, staring into the muzzle of a pistol, as the woman aimed her weapon at Hill and yelled for her to move back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and in some states 'stand your ground' may have applied..that would be 35 states off the top of my head..people have been shot for less.


Florida is the state that legalized murder if you get scared and have a gun handy. Ice picks, fists, knives, brass knuckles and rope won't pass muster, it has to be a gun.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)

*Bill Barr's Continued Manipulations: First DC US Attorney, then SDNY, Now Eastern District of NY*





Bill Barr has been involved in a game of Three-Card Monte with US Attorney assignments. First, he pulled DC US Attorney Jessie Liu out of her position as top prosecutor in DC, installed a lackey, Tim Shea, who then started doing favors for Donald Trump's criminal associates, reducing Roger Stone's sentencing recommendation and trying to tank the Mike Flynn case altogether. Barr then tried to do the same thing to Southern District of New York US Attorney Geoffrey Berman, trying to install Jay Clayton, a non-prosecutor as the top prosecutor in SDNY. Berman had the last laugh as he both exposed Barr as lying about the claim that Berman had resigned (he hadn't) and securing the appointment of his Deputy Audrey Strauss as SDNY Acting US Attorney. Now, Barr is at his shell game again, trying to swap a high-ranking DOJ official, Seth DuCharme, for the US Attorney at the Eastern District of New York US Attorney's Office, Richard Donoghue. Will Barr get away with this latest game of musical chairs . . or musical US Attorneys?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 4, 2020)

They don't even try to hide it anymore.


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm an old man that was born in 1956 in White Plains, NY, conceived by Immigrants from Ireland that along with the millions of their brothers & sisters came too this country to seek a better opportunity for themselves & their children.
I grew up in a World that taught me where to find the closest bomb shelter & that when the sirens go off duck under your desk, and huddle in place.
We actually had drills to protect against the seemingly inevitable Nuclear Holocaust, now our children train again against the threat of an active shooter in their school building.
No shit, in 1962 we were trained to expect the Apocalypse at any moment from the Red menace & that left an indelible mark on my 6 year old mind 
And then when JFK was assassinated in 63, then followed by Bobby & Martin being murdered in 68, that was the end of the pure propaganda of the American Dream for me.
I'm just disappointed that with all the hope & promise that America offered, it was highjacked by Republicans mostly in my experience, and has just dissolved into this mess we are experiencing now
Why should wearing or not wearing a face mask be a political football?
That's just simply fucking ridiculous, but in the Age of Trump, it's a valid argument?
Oh well, it's that time of the day for me to kill some liver cells 
Stay safe & peace out


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an old man that was born in 1956 in White Plains, NY, conceived by Immigrants from Ireland that along with the millions of their brothers & sisters came too this country to seek a better opportunity for themselves & their children.
> I grew up in a World that taught me where to find the closest bomb shelter & that when the sirens go off duck under your desk, and huddle in place.
> We actually had drills to protect against the seemingly inevitable Nuclear Holocaust, now our children train again against the threat of an active shooter in their school building.
> No shit, in 1962 we were trained to expect the Apocalypse at any moment from the Red menace & that left an indelible mark on my 6 year old mind
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an old man that was born in 1956 in White Plains, NY, conceived by Immigrants from Ireland that along with the millions of their brothers & sisters came too this country to seek a better opportunity for themselves & their children.
> I grew up in a World that taught me where to find the closest bomb shelter & that when the sirens go off duck under your desk, and huddle in place.
> We actually had drills to protect against the seemingly inevitable Nuclear Holocaust, now our children train again against the threat of an active shooter in their school building.
> No shit, in 1962 we were trained to expect the Apocalypse at any moment from the Red menace & that left an indelible mark on my 6 year old mind
> ...


Happy fourth James from Canada! Here is a Stan Rogers tune, Sherbrook is near Halifax and after ya kicked us out, we we're looking for some payback!
*Irish Descendants-Barrett's Privateers*





I like the original myself


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


Crazy shit, right?
We're getting there though & 8 years without a Republican in office would be a big leap forward.
Vote motherfuckers vote & drive the GOP into the ground and get rid of their stench & help to save America.
The time is now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm an old man that was born in 1956 in White Plains, NY, conceived by Immigrants from Ireland that along with the millions of their brothers & sisters came too this country to seek a better opportunity for themselves & their children.
> I grew up in a World that taught me where to find the closest bomb shelter & that when the sirens go off duck under your desk, and huddle in place.
> We actually had drills to protect against the seemingly inevitable Nuclear Holocaust, now our children train again against the threat of an active shooter in their school building.
> No shit, in 1962 we were trained to expect the Apocalypse at any moment from the Red menace & that left an indelible mark on my 6 year old mind
> ...


One more from Stan and the past, the price of "Liberty", sometimes ya lose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


A lot of those pictures remind me of my elementary school photos taken around the same time, eerily familiar. We didn't have too much duck and kiss yer ass goodbye, though it was always a presence and we would have been the nuclear battleground. A look across the harbor in the town I grew up in revealed the radar station of the old pinetree line and Canadian fighters were first to intercept soviet bombers.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

so i was thinking everyone should post two music vids up, one for words and one for music..interesting to see what is posted.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more from Stan and the past, the price of "Liberty", sometimes ya lose.


Trumpy* has established a 'Heroes Garden' at the WH.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They don't even try to hide it anymore.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614048View attachment 4614049View attachment 4614050View attachment 4614053


there's still way more of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

A good slogan, Don't be a fool, go with Joe, or better yet, Don't be a fucking fool, go with Joe.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*On Fourth of July Weekend, Biden Projects Optimism Against Trump's 'Dystopia of Fascism' | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 4, 2020)

2020 has changed everything. And it’s only half over


Every year typically has a few defining moments, but the past six months have contained many world-changing, paradigm-shifting developments.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Another thing Trump has done to the country, turned almost the entire Bush 43 white house team democratic! Even they were shamed, though it does make them look light years ahead of team Trump. Trump redeemed Dubya, just stupid ain't so bad, moronic and evil is a bad combo as we have seen. Wait till ya see the republicans next pick for POTUS in 2024, if ya wanna see crazy, Donald will seem like Obama in comparison, the base will pick a dandy for sure!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Trump Is A Threat To Our Nation’: Hundreds Of Ex-Staffers Under George W. Bush Endorse Biden*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

These asshole are running out of secret service agents, imagine what he's doing to his hardcore fans! Herman is in the hospital with covid and without treatment I wouldn't expect him to survive, he might not anyway. I'm sure he will get "special" treatment and special access to antiviral drugs in short supply.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Is 'Furious' Over Polls Showing Joe Biden Beating Him Badly | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





With poll after polls showing Trump trailing Joe Biden in battleground states and nationally, reports indicate the news is infuriating Trump. Carol Leonnig of The Washington Post reacts


----------



## topcat (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

The year was 2016, and it was just 2 weeks until the Iowa caucuses and shithead Donald J Trump was the Republican frontrunner, and he was, well, confident about his chances and being prophetic about how he would be treated during his tenure as POTUS

“I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?” Trump said mimicking firing a gun with his fingers, at a campaign stop in Iowa. “It’s, like, incredible.”

But now Biden supporters are co-opting the joke on Twitter, for their own amusement, even jokingly offering to take a bullet themselves in a sign of just how passionate the November election is shaping up to be.

“Joe Biden could shoot me in the middle of 5th Avenue & I would apologize to him for using up one of his bullets and then I would crawl on my hands & knees thru invected proven class to the polling place to vote for him on Nov. 3 [sic],” wrote @rmertel.

In reply, @PattysYorkie tweeted, “I may have a hard time doing all of that, I’m a little old. But I’ll be damned if I wouldn’t try!”

“Joe Biden could shoot me on 5th Avenue & I would ask the ambulance to drop me off at the polls,” wrote @maryruthedk.

“Joe Biden could stand in the middle of 5th Avenue and shoot Joe Biden and I’d still vote for him,” added @if_you_see_kaye.

This is 2020 now (time flies, right? ) & I really doubt Donny Boy would even feel safe walking on 5th Ave in NYC without the SS to protect him.
Just imagine that, in your own fucking hometown you fucking despised, and that is the case in New York.
Forever and ever he will never be welcomed in NYC
That is one of the things that makes me smile & gives me hope, knowing that all the people he craves attention from, the elites so too speak, can't stand him & all he has left for support are the dregs of American society.
Are you happy now Donny Boy, you pathetic pile of shite?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> The year was 2016, and it was just 2 weeks until the Iowa caucuses and shithead Donald J Trump was the Republican frontrunner, and he was, well, confident about his chances and being prophetic about how he would be treated during his tenure as POTUS
> 
> “I could stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody, and I wouldn't lose any voters, OK?” Trump said mimicking firing a gun with his fingers, at a campaign stop in Iowa. “It’s, like, incredible.”
> 
> ...


Joe Biden could shove a red hot poker up Trump's asshole on 5th avenue and wouldn't lose a vote, but would probably get a big increase in donations. Or, Joe Biden could send Donald Trump and a thousand of his minions to prison for life and not lose a vote, that's the one that burns Donald's ass the most. After Jan 20th Donald is due to become America's biggest loser and every dirty deed he has done in the last 20 years will be exposed. He is the quintessential empty suit, a phony, a fake and a fraud, a simple minded moron hiding out in plain sight, if he wasn't born with a silver spoon in his mouth he'd starve, if he wasn't in prison.

I predict, if he lives, he will be quickly indicted after Jan 20th and will be before a judge in a week, a week later he will have a gag order slapped on him, a week after that the judge will jail him for violating it. When his trial arrives (quickly cause he will be in jail) they will have to tie him to a chair and ball gag him in an orange jumpsuit on national TV. He might have a stroke or the big one as he squirms tied to his chair mumbling with his eyes bugged out. Trust me, it will be first rate TV, historic stuff, I know you'll love it so much, you'll watch it cold sober and have the time of your life...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe Biden could shove a red hot poker up Trump's asshole on 5th avenue and wouldn't lose a vote, but would probably get a big increase in donations. Or, Joe Biden could send Donald Trump and a thousand of his minions to prison for life and not lose a vote, that's the one that burns Donald's ass the most. After Jan 20th Donald is due to become America's biggest loser and every dirty deed he has done in the last 20 years will be exposed. He is the quintessential empty suit, a phony, a fake and a fraud, a simple minded moron hiding out in plain sight, if he wasn't born with a silver spoon in his mouth he'd starve, if he wasn't in prison.
> 
> I predict, if he lives, he will be quickly indicted after Jan 20th and will be before a judge in a week, a week later he will have a gag order slapped on him, a week after that the judge will jail him for violating it. When his trial arrives (quickly cause he will be in jail) they will have to tie him to a chair and ball gag him in an orange jumpsuit on national TV. He might have a stroke or the big one as he squirms tied to his chair mumbling with his eyes bugged out. Trust me, it will be first rate TV, historic stuff, I know you'll love it so much, you'll watch it cold sober and have the time of your life...


Did you get my "Rosebud" analogy, which was that you can hope all you want, but what you end up with at the end of the day, that is reality, and in the case of Donald J Trump he will end up being the most reviled man in the History of the fucking Planet Earth (next to Hitler possibly) not just the USA.
He is fucking HATED by a shitload more people than can even stand him, & I know simply that has too be eating him up alive from the inside out, which gives me great solace.
Once he's out of office in January, his life is fucking over.
He'll probably get divorced & all/most of his close friends will be/are in jail & the one's left probably wouldn't want too be even seen with him.
His feeble attempt at life, for all the ambition & grandiose embellishments that he thought meant something has all been for naught, and he knows it & I know it 

Thinking of that cunt Trump this poem comes too mind, because arrogance can be/is one's worse enemy





.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Did you get my "Rosebud" analogy, which was that you can hope all you want, but what you end up with at the end of the day, that is reality, and in the case of Donald J Trump he will end up being the most reviled man in the History of the fucking Planet Earth (next to Hitler possibly) not just the USA.
> He is fucking HATED by a shitload more people than can even stand him, & I know simply that has too be eating him up alive from the inside out, which gives me great solace.
> Once he's out of office in January, his life is fucking over.
> He'll probably get divorced & all/most of his close friends will be/are in jail & the one's left probably wouldn't want too be even seen with him.
> ...


Citizen Trump...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe Biden could shove a red hot poker up Trump's asshole on 5th avenue and wouldn't lose a vote, but would probably get a big increase in donations. Or, Joe Biden could send Donald Trump and a thousand of his minions to prison for life and not lose a vote, that's the one that burns Donald's ass the most. After Jan 20th Donald is due to become America's biggest loser and every dirty deed he has done in the last 20 years will be exposed. He is the quintessential empty suit, a phony, a fake and a fraud, a simple minded moron hiding out in plain sight, if he wasn't born with a silver spoon in his mouth he'd starve, if he wasn't in prison.
> 
> I predict, if he lives, he will be quickly indicted after Jan 20th and will be before a judge in a week, a week later he will have a gag order slapped on him, a week after that the judge will jail him for violating it. When his trial arrives (quickly cause he will be in jail) they will have to tie him to a chair and ball gag him in an orange jumpsuit on national TV. He might have a stroke or the big one as he squirms tied to his chair mumbling with his eyes bugged out. Trust me, it will be first rate TV, historic stuff, I know you'll love it so much, you'll watch it cold sober and have the time of your life...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

topcat said:


>


What a fucking fool! Andrew Jackson is supposed to be his favourite president. Me thinks he’s not read a book about him. Or about anything else for that matter.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a fucking fool! Andrew Jackson is supposed to be his favourite president. Me thinks he’s not read a book about him. Or about anything else for that matter.


He says of Frederick Douglass (1818-1895); "an example of somebody who's done an amazing job and is being recognized more and more." That coming from a "very stable genius." AKA Stable Boy, good at mucking out stables. "Why Johnny Can't Read"-by Rudolph Flesch (1955)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> He says of Frederick Douglass (1818-1895); "an example of somebody who's done an amazing job and is being recognized more and more." That coming from a "very stable genius." AKA Stable Boy, good at mucking out stables. "Why Johnny Can't Read"-by Rudolph Flesch (1955)


To get Donald to do a day's work you'd have to stand over him with a shotgun in one hand and a whip in the other. Your whip arm would be mighty sore at the end of the day and by day two ya might just use the shotgun and save yer arm.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Who would have thought America would need a presidential shock collar, remotely triggered by someone like Fauci. Maybe it could even end tweets as Donald goes down thrashing on the floor mid tweet. Yep, the presidential control commision, a temporary body whose chairman would hold the remote...

Donald's head would look like a charcoal barbeque brick in a week and he'd lose 30 pounds from all the bucking and thrashing he'd be doing.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To get Donald to do a day's work you'd have to stand over him with a shotgun in one hand and a whip in the other. Your whip arm would be mighty sore at the end of the day and by day two ya might just use the shotgun and save yer arm.


Remove his thumbs.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What a fucking fool! Andrew Jackson is supposed to be his favourite president. Me thinks he’s not read a book about him. Or about anything else for that matter.


He only knows the president's on paper money, probably thinks they were green too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> He only knows the president's on paper money, probably thinks they were green too.


Donald has only seen rubles for years, nobody would give him dollars, he had to wash rubles to get dollars.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

*Let's talk about why people are moving left....*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

Five years ago if you had told me I would be managing a crew of Teamsters and that three of them would be loudly arguing with me that all kinds of socialism are bad, I would have told you to put down the meff pipe.

Now its just my Friday.

Earlier in the week several were talking about BLM and saying "did you notice that the only people who need special rights are people incapable of achieving things on their own"? I told them that they shouldn't talk about the Teamsters like that. They were quick to explain that they didn't mean the Teamsters, they meant affirmative action. They are in a tizzy since a neighboring city lent us a black driver.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Five years ago if you had told me I would be managing a crew of Teamsters and that three of them would be loudly arguing with me that all kinds of socialism are bad, I would have told you to put down the meff pipe.
> 
> Now its just my Friday.
> 
> Earlier in the week several were talking about BLM and saying "did you notice that the only people who need special rights are people incapable of achieving things on their own"? I told them that they shouldn't talk about the Teamsters like that. They were quick to explain that they didn't mean the Teamsters, they meant affirmative action. They are in a tizzy since a neighboring city lent us a black driver.


Minorities are like the canary in the coal mine, they are the first to get fucked over, take care of them and the rest will be just fine. What happened to the brown folks is happening to more and more whites, lot's of white people are arrogantly treated like shit by the cops too, but the cops kill blacks at double the rate, they can kill anybody with impunity though. Same thing for getting the shit end of the stick for taxes and healthcare, keep racist whites stupid and they fuck themselves and everybody else too.


----------



## topcat (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Five years ago if you had told me I would be managing a crew of Teamsters and that three of them would be loudly arguing with me that all kinds of socialism are bad, I would have told you to put down the meff pipe.
> 
> Now its just my Friday.
> 
> Earlier in the week several were talking about BLM and saying "did you notice that the only people who need special rights are people incapable of achieving things on their own"? I told them that they shouldn't talk about the Teamsters like that. They were quick to explain that they didn't mean the Teamsters, they meant affirmative action. They are in a tizzy since a neighboring city lent us a black driver.


Would be an interesting time to ask how many of them live in a house that they have a mortgage on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Would be an interesting time to ask how many of them live in a house that they have a mortgage on.


Most probably don't. These guys are making around $100k per year and houses here average about a years wages for a nice one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Most probably don't. These guys are making around $100k per year and houses here average about a years wages for a nice one.


How they "feel" about Donald and the federal GOP is the most important thing right now. The GOP governor did ok by all accounts, but you know more about that in OH.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

Political shit has heated up here. I guess they are not used to having a liberal around and are used to just slinging racist shit around at will. Likewise their support of Coward in Chief Trump. I don't bring it up but I will step to the little bitches when they do.

I would give a shit if I didn't plan on transferring out of this shithole soon. The county fair said they would not ask vendors to stop selling confederate flag items (hot item here) and the local school board pulled their participation. The fair quickly did an about face and this has caused sweeping and moaning. They asked how I felt about people wearing them and I said that I am always in favor of allowing people to identify themselves as racist assholes.

About a week ago somebody said "everybody I know in the military supports Trump, what does that tell you?" I replied that it tells me that they don't know any officers.

I guess this may have been exacerbated by the few drivers that have seen me at BLM protests. Tough shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How they "feel" about Donald and the federal GOP is the most important thing right now. The GOP governor did ok by all accounts, but you know more about that in OH.


The governor has done well. I agree. They consider him a turncoat.

You can't even believe it here. People here actually have their cars wrapped with Trump signs. Several pickups have giant Trump flags in their flatbeds.

This place sucks.

And yet Biden signs are popping up all over at decent houses. The many, many trailer parks are full of Trump signs.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Political shit has heated up here. I guess they are not used to having a liberal around and are used to just slinging racist shit around at will. Likewise their support of Coward in Chief Trump. I don't bring it up but I will step to the little bitches when they do.
> 
> I would give a shit if I didn't plan on transferring out of this shithole soon. The county fair said they would not ask vendors to stop selling confederate flag items (hot item here) and the local school board pulled their participation. The fair quickly did an about face and this has caused sweeping and moaning. They asked how I felt about people wearing them and I said that I am always in favor of allowing people to identify themselves as racist assholes.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is crazy anymore, until people understand that they are under attack with specific propaganda aimed at their worst impulses by the Russian military, it's impossible to have an actual discussion.



Unclebaldrick said:


> The governor has done well. I agree. They consider him a turncoat.
> 
> You can't even believe it here. People here actually have their cars wrapped with Trump signs. Several pickups have giant Trump flags in their flatbeds.
> 
> ...


Similar here too. Ive more noticed the discreet taking down of Trump signs though mores than putting up Biden's though.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279196860847095809


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279184585025130497


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 5, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And yet Biden signs are popping up all over at decent houses. The many, many trailer parks are full of Trump signs.





hanimmal said:


> Similar here too. Ive more noticed the discreet taking down of Trump signs though mores than putting up Biden's though.



Here in San Diego, I have never seen a trump yard sign. I guess that's one reason that I moved to California.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Here in San Diego, I have never seen a trump yard sign. I guess that's one reason that I moved to California.


Its like that in Ann Arbor too. There is a very good reason their property values are so high. But I am wondering what happens with no football/university students. Weird times.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Its like that in Ann Arbor too. There is a very good reason their property values are so high. But I am wondering what happens with no football/university students. Weird times.


Bars become tolerable on Saturday?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2020)

i don't like this:









Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway adds to energy portfolio, buys Dominion Energy gas lines in $9.7B deal


Dominion has more than 7 million energy customers across 20 states in the U.S. Berkshire Hathaway provides service to 12 million worldwide customers.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2020)

Arizona woman claiming she's Trump's spokesperson goes nuts at local Target and attacks face mask rack


The long holiday weekend has led to several strange incidents by anti-mask-wearing conservatives throwing fits all over the country.Such was the case in Scottsdale, Arizona, where an irate supporter of President Donald Trump, assaulted a wall of masks at a Target store. She was allegedly so...




www.rawstory.com





“This sh*t is all f*ckin’ over!” she shouted before saying it again, punctuating each word with additional fury. “This. Sh*t. Is. F*ckin’. Over! This sh*t’s over. This sh*t’s over. This sh*t’s over. This sh*t’s over. This sh*t’s over. This sh*t’s over. F*ck this sh*t! Not doin’ it. I’m not doin’ it. No, I’m not doin’ it. We don’t want this anymore.”

“Please stop,” Target employees wearing masks said approaching the woman.

“Why? Why? You let everyone else do it!” the angry woman insisted. “You let everyone else do it, but I can’t because I’m a blond white woman?”

She appeared to be referencing the Black Lives Matter protests that turned violent and led to looting.

Police reportedly came to her house, and she was arrested while streaming the incident on Instagram Live. She told police that she is a spokesperson for QAnon and that the White House and wanted the police to “call Donald Trump and ask him” because she can’t share any “classified information,” tweeted Rex Chapman with the video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279847031901691904


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Arizona woman claiming she's Trump's spokesperson goes nuts at local Target and attacks face mask rack
> 
> 
> The long holiday weekend has led to several strange incidents by anti-mask-wearing conservatives throwing fits all over the country.Such was the case in Scottsdale, Arizona, where an irate supporter of President Donald Trump, assaulted a wall of masks at a Target store. She was allegedly so...
> ...


Someone needs to file a lawsuit against Trump and his campaign for making so many people crazy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 5, 2020)

The WNFA Collation has emerged. (We're Not Fucking Around)

And they're 1st statement is "Where you at, 'we're in your house now, motherfuckers"
Oh my God you have to love that 
Thanks Trump, another one of your unintended consequences of you being you, which has hit the face of America like a full shovel off shite between the eyes
Still making America Great?











Kinda reminds me of "Remember the Alamo"
The party is definitely over for all those cracker faced motherfuckers, because I'll bet on a man fighting for vengeance any day of the week.
Y'all wanna talk shit, well then let's talk some shit ( it being America though, make sure you have a weapon)


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 5, 2020)

We have a guy drive a flatbed truck around with a trump and rebel flag. Playing kid rock rap....


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 'We're in your house now, motherfuckers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just like that gun reform gets renewed consideration in red states.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 5, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> We have a guy drive a flatbed truck around with a trump and rebel flag. Playing kid rock rap....


are they big, over sized twin flags that he has flying from the back of the bed?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 5, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> We have a guy drive a flatbed truck around with a trump and rebel flag. Playing kid rock rap....


Talk about a triple loser.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> are they big, over sized twin flags that he has flying from the back of the bed?


Yep.


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 5, 2020)

Are not most of the things on your withdraw list, run by unelected officials, mainly from other countries than your own? Who the fuck wants people from other countries making decisions about their own? Who wants to be subject to the rules and regulations set by people who don't have your best interest at heart? This world isn't one country. No one is actually friends. They dont care about you. You list these global organizations as assets? Assets to you and your family? To your neighborhood and your country? Ridiculous.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> Are not most of the things on your withdraw list, run by unelected officials, mainly from other countries than your own? Who the fuck wants people from other countries making decisions about their own? Who wants to be subject to the rules and regulations set by people who don't have your best interest at heart? This world isn't one country. No one is actually friends. They dont care about you. You list these global organizations as assets? Assets to you and your family? To your neighborhood and your country? Ridiculous.


huh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> Are not most of the things on your withdraw list, run by unelected officials, mainly from other countries than your own? Who the fuck wants people from other countries making decisions about their own? Who wants to be subject to the rules and regulations set by people who don't have your best interest at heart? This world isn't one country. No one is actually friends. They dont care about you. You list these global organizations as assets? Assets to you and your family? To your neighborhood and your country? Ridiculous.


So no standards for USB chargers etc, the EU insisted on that, it's why you don't have a different adaptor for each one, like in the old days. How do you think issues like climate change are gonna be tackled?

You are over generalizing to the point of meaningless babble.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/xsoLbmW


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So no standards for USB chargers etc, the EU insisted on that, it's why you don't have a different adaptor for each one, like in the old days. How do you think issues like climate change are gonna be tackled?
> 
> You are over generalizing to the point of meaningless babble.


They are not going to be tackled. We are not and never have been a cohesive unit. Its a dream. One that won't come true. USB chargers? Who gives a fuck. You call what I say babble, I call what you say delusional. To each their own.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> They are not going to be tackled. We are not and never have been a cohesive unit. Its a dream. One that won't come true. USB chargers? Who gives a fuck. You call what I say babble, I call what you say delusional. To each their own.


what was your last username


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> They are not going to be tackled. We are not and never have been a cohesive unit. Its a dream. One that won't come true. USB chargers? Who gives a fuck. You call what I say babble, I call what you say delusional. To each their own.


I think you are projecting your antisocial personality onto others in general, people form communities, we always have, communications technology allows larger groups, many of which transcend borders. Covid was a minor setback to a much larger ongoing trend of globalization that will accelerate rapidly in the coming decades, many countries are now multicultural and linguistic. Immigrants get off the plane today, not the boat and can fly back home regularly, watch local news and sports on the internet and talk to others from there too, multiculturalism, get used to it.


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think you are projecting your antisocial personality onto others in general, people form communities, we always have, communications technology allows larger groups, many of which transcend borders. Covid was a minor setback to a much larger ongoing trend of globalization that will accelerate rapidly in the coming decades, many countries are now multicultural and linguistic. Immigrants get off the plane today, not the boat and can fly back home regularly, watch local news and sports on the internet and talk to others from there too, multiculturalism, get used to it.


You live in a fairytale. I won't change my opinion and you won't change yours. Funny how thats kinda my point. End of my participation.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> You live in a fairytale. I won't change my opinion and you won't change yours. Funny how thats kinda my point. End of my participation.


human rights are overrated anyway


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> You live in a fairytale. I won't change my opinion and you won't change yours. Funny how thats kinda my point. End of my participation.


How many bubbles can fit into a fairy-tail?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> End of my participation.


Congratulations! Your participation award is in the mail.........even though you were never really a participant.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> You live in a fairytale. I won't change my opinion and you won't change yours. Funny how thats kinda my point. End of my participation.


Damn new member youre taking your flat, dog shit smeared futbol and going home? Pussy.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

*"what the hell is this thing that putin pumped up in my thought hole?"*


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 6, 2020)

Lobbyists with Trump Ties Raked in $10.5 Billion in Federal Aid During the Pandemic


Instead of public health, the Trump administration has prioritized private wealth



www.citizen.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 6, 2020)

White trumptard couple and Black Paint .....


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Karen sez "not happenin' in *my town*"


----------



## Esteban Segador (Jul 6, 2020)

1. Everyone has the right to express their opinion and then walk away. Instead of sticking around and smashing their face against a brick wall (your immobile opinion)

2. My opinion of trump is as follows. He is a traitor. He should suffer a traitors fate. Where I come from, thats not voting the next sock puppet leader in after him and having faith that they have your best interests at heart. 

3. The main difference between us seems to be that I am a pessimist and you are an optimist. I have no faith in any leader at this time. No faith in any system at this time and no faith especially in a group of aristocratic circle jerking millionaires who ARE NOT YOUR FRIENDS. But I am sure the next leader will be different. 

4. "Commerce with all nations, alliance with none." Thomas Jefferson. 


But hey today is a differnt world right? His old world opinion is meaningless right? we are all friends here and love each other and no one is fucking us in the ass and stripping our freedom. I am sure everything will work out and that we will be able to come together and solve all our global problems. 

5. I am done beating a dead horse. Good day and good luck with your country.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> 1. Everyone has the right to express their opinion and then walk away. Instead of sticking around and smashing their face against a brick wall (your immobile opinion)
> 
> 2. My opinion of trump is as follows. He is a traitor. He should suffer a traitors fate. Where I come from, thats not voting the next sock puppet leader in after him and having faith that they have your best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


OK BYE, your imbecile musings are like so much watery word shit , 
new member SCRAM


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

goody, goody gumdrops! a double scoop ice cream day!









The explosive tell-all book by Trump's niece is coming out two weeks earlier than expected


A tell-all book by President Trump's niece Mary, a licensed clinical psychologist, will now be published next week, two weeks earlier than expected, the publisher Simon & Schuster said Monday.




www.cnn.com





*The explosive tell-all book by Trump's niece is coming out two weeks earlier than expected*

Christmas has come early!..it's already printed and in the stores just waiting..



Ph.D?..fvcking pinch me..just pre-ordered on Audible..9 hours of Trumpy* TRUTH exposed..no i don't feel bad, he owes us.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

by the end of July we'll have mary trumps book (this week) and the rural areas will be out of beds..talk about fireworks.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *"what the hell is this thing that putin pumped up in my thought hole?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit is he bald!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> holy shit is he bald!


Ya style is like geriatric rock a billy


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> 1. Everyone has the right to express their opinion and then walk away. Instead of sticking around and smashing their face against a brick wall (your immobile opinion)
> 
> 2. My opinion of trump is as follows. He is a traitor. He should suffer a traitors fate. Where I come from, thats not voting the next sock puppet leader in after him and having faith that they have your best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


thank you for your opinion! out of all the democracies we of course are the most difficult and must navigate the wishes of men hundreds of years ago and get it to fit in today's terms..with this system significant change occurs from bottom up always starting with your local representatives. many don't understand or wish to get involved..down ballot always translates to change at the top. it's really that simple.

garbage in/garbage out.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> 1. Everyone has the right to express their opinion and then walk away. Instead of sticking around and smashing their face against a brick wall (your immobile opinion)
> 
> 2. My opinion of trump is as follows. He is a traitor. He should suffer a traitors fate. Where I come from, thats not voting the next sock puppet leader in after him and having faith that they have your best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


You are not wrong about a lot of what you are saying here.

But I would just point out that the attack from the Russians is very real, and that they are working very hard to get people to feel the way you do about the government. They are trying to get you to believe that the Democratic party of today is just as bad as the Republicans have been for our country. It is a lie that they use to get Trump and the Republicans elected by suppressing votes of the people who won't vote for Trump.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> by the end of July we'll have mary trumps book (this week) and the rural areas will be out of beds..talk about fireworks.


I can’t imagine anything in this book that could cast him in a worse light than the 3 1/2 years of his presidency has done.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280201823387881475


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t imagine anything in this book that could cast him in a worse light than the 3 1/2 years of his presidency has done.


oh, but there is..now we're going to find out the sadistic family values behind the scenes. i've told you that he split with himself around age 5 something traumatic happened which is why he'll forever be this emotionally..sexually age 12.

a lesson as to why you don't do fvcked up shit to your kids.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> oh, but there is..now we're going to find out the sadistic family values behind the scenes. i've told you that he split with himself around age 5 something traumatic happened which is why he'll forever be this emotionally..sexually age 12.
> 
> a lesson as to why you don't do fvcked up shit to your kids.


Right. We will get insight as to why Trump is the piece of shit that he is.

I’m sure, as a kid he was cruel to animals and probably buried a body or two in college, so not much will shock me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right. We will get insight as to why Trump is the piece of shit that he is.
> 
> I’m sure, as a kid he was cruel to animals and probably buried a body or two in college, so not much will shock me.


he never had a pet.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he never had a pet.









See I don't think about the really evil shit. But you are right, who doesn't at some point have a pet. People who are worried their kid will torture them.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2020)

With Trump as president my life has not changed one bit, I mean I still gotta clean the cat shit in the litterpan but I might blame that on Trump


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> With Trump as president my life has not changed one bit, I mean I still gotta clean the cat shit in the litterpan but I might blame that on Trump


Congratulations on not being part of the 50+% of the country that Trump attacks on a daily basis?

https://www.litter-robot.com/litter-robot-iii-open-air-with-connect.html?utm_medium=Smart Shopping - Units&utm_campaign=Smart Shopping - Units&device=c&keyword=&placement=&product_channel=online&product_id=LR3C-1200&gclid=Cj0KCQjwl4v4BRDaARIsAFjATPnZ0btpxhTR8kzZHk8jFR6vgc9E3Y3Uabc4-caWsQvpHNpsWfYH58AaAnZeEALw_wcB


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeeeha, thanks, if that man attacked me id SLAP him.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

Woman who called cops on Black man birdwatching in Central Park faces charges | CNN


Amy Cooper, the woman who was caught on video accusing Central Park birdwatcher Christian Cooper, a Black man, of threatening her will be prosecuted, Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance said Monday in New York.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> With Trump as president my life has not changed one bit, I mean I still gotta clean the cat shit in the litterpan but I might blame that on Trump


Pretty Litter tells you if your cat's health is good.









Health Monitoring Cat Litter Delivery Subscription | PrettyLitter


Odor-controlled & health monitoring cat litter delivered straight to your door. Enjoy hassle-free cat litter & sign up for our monthly cat litter subscription!




prettylitter.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

US is still 'knee-deep' in the first wave of the coronavirus pandemic, Fauci says | CNN


With rates of infection soaring in most states, "we can't really keep going at this rate," one doctor says.




www.cnn.com





goods will start disappearing once they read..if there's something you need to stock up on, you may wish to now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

As Trump gaslights America about coronavirus, Republicans face a critical choice


Republicans have been mostly silent about President Donald Trump's effort to deceive the public about coronavirus risks. As he sets an irresponsible example while cases spike, GOP silence could become complicity, jeopardizing public health and safety, as well as American lives.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 6, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


this guy is such a fvck..do not feel sorry for him, he unleashed this plague upon us..you may be tempted in a few weeks (normal humans have empathy); do not.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh no! Not an attack on Malaria!








Former Melania Trump Confidante to Release an ‘Explosive’ Tell-All Before the Election


Another blockbuster Trump book is set to hit shelves this summer and contain damaging revelations about first lady Melania Trump.




www.thedailybeast.com




Edit: Don't you just love capitalism? The publishing houses are raking the forests. As daddy Bush used to say; "good for business, good for the economy."


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 6, 2020)

Trump loves racism, he built his career & his legacy upon it & it will not shock anyone when he say's that sports teams that use obviously racist rhetoric in the names of their organizations should not be "politically correct" and maintain their racist attitude.
When the Cleveland Indians started to discuss a name change he brought up Elizabeth Warren for example.


Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
They name teams out of STRENGTH, not weakness, but now the Washington Redskins & Cleveland Indians, two fabled sports franchises, look like they are going to be changing their names in order to be politically correct. Indians, like Elizabeth Warren, must be very angry right now!
2:13 PM · Jul 6, 2020

What a fucking piece of human garbage.
No, a fucking sub-human piece of filth, that is what Donald J Trump is. (I'm in a bad mood, can u tell? my Song of the Day thread was removed because it apparently wasn't political enough )
How about understanding the plight of actually the 1st abused Humans/Persons of color in this fabled Land of the Free, Home of the fucking Brave you fucking moron?






It's time too burn one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2020)

*Three Reasons to Impeach Bill Barr - And Other Republic-Saving Stories*





Bill Barr has earned himself a congressional impeachment inquiry. Whether "grappling" with the word "suggest" OR corruptly trying to tank Mike Flynn's knowing, voluntary and intelligent guilty plea to lying to the FBI OR weaponizing the Department of Justice by investigating the investigators OR now, as reported in a recent Newsweek article, his efforts to put in place plans to contest November's election results by having Trump announce that China interfered in the election and declaring a national emergency as a way to keep Trump in office or . The time has come to hold Barr accountable.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump loves racism, he built his career & his legacy upon it & it will not shock anyone when he say's that sports teams that use obviously racist rhetoric in the names of their organizations should not be "politically correct" and maintain their racist attitude.
> When the Cleveland Indians started to discuss a name change he brought up Elizabeth Warren for example.
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when the Atlanta braves finally quit allowing the fans to do the tomahawk gesture in the stands? As I remember they even had some chant that went with it. What fucking idiots we are.

At times it may not feel like it, but I think we are making progress.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Remember when the Atlanta braves finally quit allowing the fans to do the tomahawk gesture in the stands? As I remember they even had some chant that went with it. What fucking idiots we are.
> 
> At times it may not feel like it, but I think we are making progress.


Unfortunately progress can be a slow process. All we can do is try to do our part to speed it up. What I’ve been doing for my minuscule effort is confronting any form of racism I encounter. Even if it’s unintentional.

There are a few former friends I don’t talk to anymore and I’m not missing them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2020)

Good morning & this is my 1st Song of the Day 






Welcome to the New Age, motherfuckers
Have fun


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2020)

More music, I need it too start my heart in order too exist.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok, with this song in my head all is cool now for the moment.
Have a great fucking day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning & this is my 1st Song of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it takes James...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm gonna shave my head now, today.
Gonna go for the Buddhist monk look
I was a long hair for a long time, but in reality it's a pain in the ass
Back to the beginning


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unfortunately progress can be a slow process. All we can do is try to do our part to speed it up. What I’ve been doing for my minuscule effort is confronting any form of racism I encounter. Even if it’s unintentional.
> 
> There are a few former friends I don’t talk to anymore and I’m not missing them.


Ya know I've been thinking the republicans are more like a criminal organisation than a political party, the whole plan was to work for the rich, while conning and fucking over the fanatical racist base. The base gave them Donald to deal with, a professional criminal, who didn't have to work too hard at all, he knew what he was dealing with, both with the base and the politicians. They were amateur con men in his opinion and needed professional guidance, all the way down the path to perdition. A mean tweet is the price of tens of thousands of lives, a mean tweet is all it takes to cover treason, dereliction of duty, stunning incompetence, corruption, violations of the constitution and law and of course daily stupidity.

The shocking part about all this bullshit is that Trump still has 40% of the vote and will win by big margins in many states. In a normally functioning society Trump and the republicans should be polling at around 5%.

If a Canadian majority government and PM acted that way, they wouldn't have a single seat in parliament after the election, look what happened to Mulroney! Harper was more like Dubya and 2/3 of the country turfed him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm gonna shave my head now, today.
> Gonna go for the Buddhist monk look
> I was a long hair for a long time, but in reality it's a pain in the ass
> Back to the beginning


Hey at least ya still got hair! I'm getting shaggy too and can damn near tie it up, haven't had a chop since before the plague. My niece runs a hair place and cuts my hair. We haven't had any cases in a month, except for a couple of people who flew in and they were tested and isolated.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 7, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Remember when the Atlanta braves finally quit allowing the fans to do the tomahawk gesture in the stands? As I remember they even had some chant that went with it. What fucking idiots we are.
> 
> At times it may not feel like it, but I think we are making progress.


The Atlanta Braves didn't start that. They stole it from the Florida State Seminoles. They still do it.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey at least ya still got hair! I'm getting shaggy too and can damn near tie it up, haven't had a chop since before the plague. My niece runs a hair place and cuts my hair. We haven't had any cases in a month, except for a couple of people who flew in and they were tested and isolated.


I was really digging all the big seventies looking hair.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The Atlanta Braves didn't start that. They stole it from the Florida State Seminoles. They still do it.


Oh gawd, figures, I think even as a kid I knew something was wrong with stadium full of sports fans basically gesturing, hey, we're going to hatchet our oppenents into pieces like murderous savages.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

This one is for you Jim, my friend. Your posts make the day better.






It's Ringo's 80th birthday today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

You reap what you sow, motherfuckers.









Worried Republicans told by White House they'll have to live with Trump's focus on race: reporter Robert Costa


During an appearance on MSNBC's "Morning Joe," Washington Post correspondent Robert Costa explained that concerned senior Republicans have reached out to the White House for a theme they all can run on during the run-up to the November election and were told that the president is setting the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

he is going to freak out when he sees this..once an image or idea takes hold in your ill, paranoid mind?..it's going to loop over and over.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe Biden could shove a red hot poker up Trump's asshole on 5th avenue and wouldn't lose a vote, but would probably get a big increase in donations. Or, Joe Biden could send Donald Trump and a thousand of his minions to prison for life and not lose a vote, that's the one that burns Donald's ass the most. After Jan 20th Donald is due to become America's biggest loser and every dirty deed he has done in the last 20 years will be exposed. He is the quintessential empty suit, a phony, a fake and a fraud, a simple minded moron hiding out in plain sight, if he wasn't born with a silver spoon in his mouth he'd starve, if he wasn't in prison.
> 
> I predict, if he lives, he will be quickly indicted after Jan 20th and will be before a judge in a week, a week later he will have a gag order slapped on him, a week after that the judge will jail him for violating it. When his trial arrives (quickly cause he will be in jail) they will have to tie him to a chair and ball gag him in an orange jumpsuit on national TV. He might have a stroke or the big one as he squirms tied to his chair mumbling with his eyes bugged out. Trust me, it will be first rate TV, historic stuff, I know you'll love it so much, you'll watch it cold sober and have the time of your life...


are you forgetting this?..because this is very doable with the DOJ in your pocket..do you think he has the DOJ in his pocket?:









CNBC founder claims Trump has a specific plan to stay in office no matter what the voters say


Appearing on MSNBC’s “Morning Joe” with hosts Joe Scarborough and Mika Brzezinski, the founder of CNBC walked viewers through a scenario where Donald Trump would attempt to remain president even if he is rejected by the voters in November.Speaking with hosts, Tom Rogers along with co-author...




www.alternet.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

Ranger Karen









'Park Ranger Karen' Tells Asian American Family 'You Can't Be In This Country' For Bringing Dog On Hiking Trail


A woman dubbed "Park Ranger Karen" told an Asian American family they "can't be in this country" and threatened to call police.




www.comicsands.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280195081337790477
i just loved the good ole girl 'come here and let me tell you something'..no honey, you just told us everything.

cameras are everywhere including doorbells now, and when you step into the public eye..?

if you ever need a witness that's not present, you have one and* it tells the truth*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280195081337790477


Smart phones may end being the biggest contributor to helping end social injustices.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> are you forgetting this?..because this is very doable with the DOJ in your pocket..do you think he has the DOJ in his pocket?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the plan is for Billy to have a date with congress for an impeachment investigation and if he doesn't show, use the inherent powers of congress and the Sergeant at arms will arrest him, then hold him in jail pending the investigation and impeachment. His bodyguards are federal agents and required to act on lawfull warrants, and this one would be, no appeal to the courts and a 10 year sentence imposed by a full trial of the house, no pardon, no appeal, no parole. The democrats haven't acted yet because they want the voters riled up, by Barr, he is unpopular and nobody will give a fuck if he goes down except Donald. This will cut him off at the knees and the senate can whine and bitch all they want, it would probably cost votes though and they will wait for the right time. Make no mistake, they are aware of Barr's little plan and will cut the fucker off at the knees before the election.

It would be best if Bill never showed for the subpoena, then they could jail him and keep him there until after the election at least, no impeachment required. It would also send a chilling message to the other minions who are planning on fucking with the election. Also, all those people who disobeyed subpoenas could be tried after the election by this congress and jailed for contempt for up to 10 years by a vote of congress. This congress does not expire until the last day of the year and they could give Donald's minions a little going away present, the election is over remember...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the plan is for Billy to have a date with congress for an impeachment investigation and if he doesn't show, use the inherent powers of congress and the Sergeant at arms will arrest him, then hold him in jail pending the investigation and impeachment. His bodyguards are federal agents and required to act on lawfull warrants, and this one would be, no appeal to the courts and a 10 year sentence imposed by a full trial of the house, no pardon no appeal, no parole. The democrats haven't acted yet because they want the voters riled up, by Barr, he is unpopular and nobody will give a fuck if he goes down except Donald. This will cut him off at the knees and the senate can whine and bitch all they want, it would probably cost votes though and they will wait for the right time. Make no mistake, they are aware of Barr's little plan and will cut the fucker off at the knees before the election.
> 
> It would be best if Bill never showed for the subpoena, then they could jail him and keep him there until after the election at least, no impeachment required. It would also send a chilling message to the other minions who are planning on fucking with the election. Also, all those people who disobeyed subpoenas could be tried after the election by this congress and jailed for contempt for up to 10 years by a vote of congress. This congress does not expire until the last day of the year and they could give Donald's minions a little going away present, the election is over remember...


i EM the Lincoln Project about this and sent the link. George Conway is Constitutional Attorney as are several, perhaps they'll write me back with an opinion?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i EM the Lincoln Project about this and sent the link. George Conway is Constitutional Attorney as are several, perhaps they'll write me back with an opinion?


There are literally thousands of lawyers all across the country watching this like a hawk, many have volunteered to watch polls and elections, and there will be teams waiting for any legal fight. The civil war will be fought in the courts, before it is taken to the streets, too many have died and too much is at stake to allow these morons to steal the election. Killing Americans by the hundreds of thousands is not enough, they must have their rights and votes stolen to steal the country too. Blood has been spilled in massive amounts, with the prospect of many more deaths if Trump wins, that and obvious treason are what makes this different and far more serious.

If you don't like the democrats, at least vote against Trump, the republicans and everything they stand for, you might be pleasantly surprised in the new year, if not, at least you saved yourself and the country.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he is going to freak out when he sees this..once an image or idea takes hold in your ill, paranoid mind?..it's going to loop over and over.


Good one ... i can totally imagine him pounding his little fists on the desk and further stoking his paranoia.

*hears whispers .... who the fuck is that ?
* spins looking around , looks under desk


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2020)

The whispers are those from the 130,000 dead ... 
May it haunt him forever.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The whispers are those from the 130,000 dead ...
> May it haunt him forever.
> 
> View attachment 4617324


wait..the Lincoln Project has something very special in mind for Donald.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Good one ... i can totally imagine him pounding his little fists on the desk and further stoking his paranoia.
> 
> *hears whispers .... who the fuck is that ?
> * spins looking around , looks under desk


you know he's going to watch it more than once.











i just love these Hitler parodies..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Smart phones may end being the biggest contributor to helping end social injustices.


But, they're _too _smart. That's the trade off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2020)

California duo charged with hate crime for defacing Black Lives Matter mural


A California duo was charged with a hate crime for defacing a newly painted Black Lives Matter mural outside a courthouse, officials announced Tuesday. Nichole Anderson, 42, was filmed using a roll…




nypost.com





*California duo charged with hate crime for defacing Black Lives Matter mural*

A California duo was charged with a hate crime for defacing a newly painted Black Lives Matter mural outside of a courthouse, officials announced Tuesday.

Nichole Anderson, 42, was filmed using a roller to cover part of the yellow letters with black paint on Saturday as her cohort, 53-year-old David Nelson, stood guard near the Wakefield Taylor Courthouse in Martinez, the Contra Costa District Attorney’s said.

As Anderson painted within the lines, allowing the letters “B” and “L” to remain visible, Nelson told onlookers: “we’re sick of this narrative.”

“The narrative of police brutality, the narrative of oppression, the narrative of racism,” Nelson declared. “It’s a lie.”

“I said no one wants Black Lives Matter here!” he added. “That’s what I said. All Lives Matter, you punk.”

The temporary mural, which a Martinez resident received a permit for, was completed the same day the alleged vandals struck, authorities said.

“The mural completed last weekend was a peaceful and powerful way to communicate the importance of Black lives in Contra Costa County and the country,” Contra Costa County District Attorney Diana Becton said in a statement.

“We must continue to elevate discussions and actually listen to one another in an effort to heal our community and country.”

Anderson and Nelson were charged with vandalism, violation of civil rights and possession of tools to commit vandalism of graffiti.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

Now America is finally starting to act like a normal country. Trump's approval is still way above normal, he should be around 5% nationally.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Massive gap: Gallup measures historic partisan divide on Trump’s approval


Gallup reports that there's an 89-point difference between Republicans' and Democrats' ratings of President Trump in their latest poll - the largest partisan gap they’ve ever measured for a presidential approval rating in a single survey.




www.foxnews.com





*Massive gap: Gallup measures historic partisan divide on Trump’s approval*
*89-point gap between Democrats and Republicans is the largest ever recorded by Gallup*

Ninety-one percent of Republicans surveyed in a new Gallup poll say they approve of how President Trump’s handling his job.


That support plunges to just 2 percent among Democrats questioned in the same survey.

Gallup reports that the 89-point difference between Republicans' and Democrats' ratings of Trump is the largest partisan gap they’ve ever measured for a presidential approval rating.

*THE LATEST 2020 POLLING FROM FOX NEWS*

In late January and early February, around the time of the Senate impeachment trial and ultimate acquittal, Trump had registered 87-point gaps in a Gallup poll.

The president stands at 33 percent approval among independent voters in the new survey.

The latest results come from a Gallup poll conducted June 8-June 30.

The president’s overall approval rating stands at 38 percent, basically unchanged from Trump’s 39 percent approval in Gallup’s previous survey, conducted May 28-June 4.

The president stood at 49 percent approval in Gallup polls conducted in April and again in early May.

Gallup noted that “the drop in Trump's job approval rating puts him in the company of George H.W. Bush and Jimmy Carter, the last two one-term presidents, who also had sub-40 percent approval ratings in June of their reelection years.”

Carter stood at 32 percent approval in Gallup polling in June of 1980 and the first President Bush registered at 37 percent.

*BIDEN-TRUMP POLL POSITION WITH FOUR MONTHS TO GO UNTIL ELECTION DAY*

But there are still four months to go until the November general election, which is an eternity in campaign politics. President Harry Truman stood at 40 percent approval in Gallup’s June 1946 survey. Truman eventually rebounded to score a come-from-behind victory over challenger Gov. Thomas Dewey of New York.

Of the post-World War II presidents who won reelection to a second term, Dwight Eisenhower stood at 73 percent in June of 1956, Richard Nixon was at 58 percent in June of 1972, Ronald Reagan was at 54 percent in June of 1984, Bill Clinton stood at 55 percent in June of 1996, George W. Bush was at 49 percent in June of 2004, and Barack Obama stood at 46 percent in June of 2012.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280555059424776192


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

Exclusive: Vindman to retire from military. His lawyer blames White House 'campaign of bullying, intimidation and retaliation'


Lt. Col. Alexander Vindman, a key witness in President Donald Trump's impeachment inquiry, is retiring from the US Army after more than 21 years of military service because he determined that his future in the armed forces "will forever be limited" due to political retaliation by the President...




www.cnn.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 8, 2020)

Mexico border towns try to stop Americans crossing amid Covid-19 fears


Townspeople block road to beach resort popular with US tourists as cases surge in states including Arizona




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Mexico border towns try to stop Americans crossing amid Covid-19 fears
> 
> 
> Townspeople block road to beach resort popular with US tourists as cases surge in states including Arizona
> ...


good..have you seen the map?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


i think once the Feds confiscate his golf courses they become memorial parks..for our fallen heroes..our citizens never had a clue what this person would unleash on us all.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i think once the Feds confiscate his golf courses they become memorial parks..for our fallen heroes..our citizens never had a clue what this person would unleash on us all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

The Psychopath in Chief


I spent hundreds of hours with Donald Trump to ghost-write ‘The Art of the Deal.’ I now see a deeper meaning behind his behavior.




gen.medium.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>



that's right cory gardner you fvck!*  *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's right cory gardner you fvck!**


Cory will kill ya over a mean tweet, most folks require a pretty good reason to kill another, not Corey, he'll kill thousands for free out of fear.

Courage is the queen of all virtues, for without courage, none of the others are possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Cory will kill ya over a mean tweet, most folks require a pretty good reason to kill another, not Corey, he'll kill thousands for free out of fear.
> 
> Courage is the queen of all virtues, for without courage, none of the others are possible.


that fvcker is such a phony height of everything and MIA- i hope he gets the plague and brings it to his family for everything he's (not) doing. thank god we have Polis.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


it's going to be a different kind of stop..the kind you don't need to be re-elected for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2020)

*Trump Push To Reopen Schools: The Last Person We Should Trust With Safety Of Kids | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “There are a bunch of problems that have to be solved in order to open schools safely. But the president is incapable of solving them. He just wants them open, so that people can go back to work, and so things can be "normal,” so he can get reelected.”


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump Push To Reopen Schools: The Last Person We Should Trust With Safety Of Kids | All In | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldn't send my kids.

we are just learning about the long term effects and how it's been found in your brain and other organs through autopsy.

let trumpy* use his kid as a guinea pig.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2020)

For those keeping score:
https://www.numbeo.com/quality-of-life/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

*Coronavirus Outbreak Empties Mississippi Capitol | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow reports on an outbreak of positive cases of coronavirus in the Mississippi state capitol where 26 legislators have tested positive, interrupting state business.


----------



## shuu80 (Jul 9, 2020)

howellman howell said:


> it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


That president paycheck makes him do it


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

LOL










Statue of Melania Trump set on fire in Slovenia


A wooden sculpture of first lady Melania Trump near her hometown in Slovenia was set on fire the night of July 4, according to the artist who commissioned the piece.




thehill.com


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Jul 9, 2020)

He has definitely fucked us royally


----------



## edouble2369 (Jul 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


I Don't get it all 8 of the things you mentioned I'm glad that we got out of them except for NAFTA and UNESCO and those might be included also but i have no idea what they are so I can't comment on them two until I do a little research. But why would you want to remain in any of those other Treaties, Agreements, Organizations anyway? I can not think of any positive reason to stay in them, although i have multiple reasons why we needed to get out. Nevermind, I just read the rest of your post that followed the list and wow that's some TDS. So much anger and hatred and bad information. You need to get your information from a better source you got a lot of facts twisted. Forget it I don't have the energy for this right now. Sorry, wish you only the best in life and good luck and happiness in your future.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

tRUmptard


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I Don't get it all 8 of the things you mentioned I'm glad that we got out of them except for NAFTA and UNESCO and those might be included also but i have no idea what they are so I can't comment on them two until I do a little research. But why would you want to remain in any of those other Treaties, Agreements, Organizations anyway? I can not think of any positive reason to stay in them, although i have multiple reasons why we needed to get out. Nevermind, I just read the rest of your post that followed the list and wow that's some TDS. So much anger and hatred and bad information. You need to get your information from a better source you got a lot of facts twisted. Forget it I don't have the energy for this right now. Sorry, wish you only the best in life and good luck and happiness in your future.









You have to look up NAFTA, but you have an opinion on the other treaties that Trump pulled us out of without any clue what he was doing other than alienating our alliances with other nations, weakening our position.

TDS- is the Trump Cult logic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

Prepare for a twitter meltdown from the orange snowflake.










Supreme Court says Manhattan prosecutors can obtain Trump's financial records


The ruling is a stinging loss for Trump.




www.axios.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Prepare for a twitter meltdown from the orange snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not, unfortunately they bent the knee to Trump's argument to congress can't investigate him.

So he still has Barr blocking for him. The prosecutor might be the scariest for Trump, but we won't know anything about how dirty he may be until he is no longer POTUS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I Don't get it all 8 of the things you mentioned I'm glad that we got out of them except for NAFTA and UNESCO and those might be included also but i have no idea what they are so I can't comment on them two until I do a little research. But why would you want to remain in any of those other Treaties, Agreements, Organizations anyway? I can not think of any positive reason to stay in them, although i have multiple reasons why we needed to get out. Nevermind, I just read the rest of your post that followed the list and wow that's some TDS. So much anger and hatred and bad information. You need to get your information from a better source you got a lot of facts twisted. Forget it I don't have the energy for this right now. Sorry, wish you only the best in life and good luck and happiness in your future.


eat shit


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2020)

He lost to New York.

He'll have to turn over his taxes sooner or later.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's far from who she was when she came from Slovenia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Symbolically burning the witch/bitch at the stake.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Prepare for a twitter meltdown from the orange snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess he moved to florida for nothing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> He lost to New York.
> 
> He'll have to turn over his taxes sooner or later.


Yeah I am such a Debbie Downer sometimes, always looking to be disapointed and not get my hopes up. But you are right, it is more important that Trump is not above the law as POTUS. They won pretty decisively and Trump is melting down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like Donald's deadly dog and pony show are showing results in Tulsa, the shitheads running the place and representing it in congress have their heads shoved up Trump's ass, as usual. Anybody see a pattern here? I mean of selling out your country, citizens lives, health, safety and economic future, over fear of a mean Trump tweet. Of following a well known psychopathic moron and compulsive liar, and ignoring the CDC guidelines, the pleading of experts and physicians, because they are too afraid of Trump and his base of deplorable dumb asses. They sold those citizens out for free, usually a lobbyist has to pay a lot of money for that kind of shit.

Donald is a brain damaged moron at least he has the excuse of being a mentally impaired psychopath (still culpable under the law, the prisons are full of them), what about all these "normal" people who support and obey?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Tulsa sees Covid-19 surge in the wake of Trump's June rally


The city of Tulsa is experiencing a surge in coronavirus cases, a little over 2 weeks after President Donald Trump held a campaign rally in an indoor arena there.




www.cnn.com





*Tulsa sees Covid-19 surge in the wake of Trump's June rally*

(CNN)The city of Tulsa is experiencing a surge in coronavirus cases, a little over 2 weeks after President Donald Trump held a campaign rally in an indoor arena there.

Dr. Bruce Dart, Executive Director of the Tulsa Health Department, said in a press conference on Wednesday there are high numbers being reported this week, with nearly 500 new cases in two days and trends are showing that those numbers will increase.

There had been a 20% decline in new Covid-19 cases the week of June 28 through July 4.

The Tulsa Health Department reported 266 new cases on Wednesday, bringing the total number in the county to 4,571. There are 17,894 cases in Oklahoma and 452 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University's tally of cases in the United States.


When asked if the cases in Tulsa are going up due to the rally on June 20, Dart said that there were several large events a little over two weeks ago.
"I guess we just connect the dots," Dart said.

In a statement to CNN, Leanne Stephens of the Tulsa Health Department said, "Our epidemiologists and contact tracers are inundated with following up with Tulsa County residents who are confirmed positive as the numbers have been extremely high in recent days. Yesterday, we set a new single day case high and you can see on our website where the trends are moving."

This coronavirus has a lengthy incubation period -- the time between when someone gets infected to when they start showing symptoms (if they get symptoms at all). The incubation period is about three to 14 days, with symptoms typically appearing "within four or five days after exposure," according to Harvard Medical School.

Trump campaign communications director Tim Murtaugh told CNN, "There were literally no health precautions to speak of as thousands looted, rioted, and protested in the streets and the media reported that it did not lead to a rise in coronavirus cases. Meanwhile, the President's rally was 18 days ago, all attendees had their temperature checked, everyone was provided a mask, and there was plenty of hand sanitizer available for all. It's obvious that the media's concern about large gatherings begins and ends with Trump rallies."
Why temperature checks aren't very helpful in preventing Covid-19

Murtaugh provided a link to CNN reporting on research suggesting that Black Lives Matter protests across the country did not lead to a jump in coronavirus cases.

All of Trump's campaign staffers who attended his rally went into quarantine, however, after interacting with several colleagues who later tested positive for the virus. Multiple Secret Service officers were also instructed to self-quarantine after two of their colleagues who were on site for the rally tested positive.

About 6,200 people attended the rally, according to the Tulsa Fire Department.

Tulsa Mayor G.T. Bynum said the rally, along with the large "serious seven" events -- which the state has identified as weddings, religious events and other large-scale gatherings -- informed an executive order that goes into effect tomorrow requiring events with more than 500 people to receive guidance from the health department to evaluate safety plans.

Event organizers and health officials will work on a case-by-case bases to make safe decisions in relation to the event, according to the executive order.

While hospital capacity is fine right now, Bynum said that this week he "finally started to hear some concern, not about where things stand today, but where things could look if we continue on this trajectory unchecked."

Bynum said that ordering masks for employees at bars and restaurants has helped the Tulsa Health Department with their contact tracing by showing them what the leading contributors are to cases in the Tulsa area.

There is no city-wide mandate for face coverings, although Bynum and Dart encourage everyone to wear a mask in public.

"I think that the thing that citizens need to understand is that when we put that kind of mandate in place, we will be putting it there because we had no other choice but to do that to protect their ability to get medical care over the long term of this pandemic," Bynum said when asked why the city hasn't put in a mask mandate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

edouble2369 said:


> I Don't get it all 8 of the things you mentioned I'm glad that we got out of them except for NAFTA and UNESCO and those might be included also but i have no idea what they are so I can't comment on them two until I do a little research. But why would you want to remain in any of those other Treaties, Agreements, Organizations anyway? I can not think of any positive reason to stay in them, although i have multiple reasons why we needed to get out. Nevermind, I just read the rest of your post that followed the list and wow that's some TDS. So much anger and hatred and bad information. You need to get your information from a better source you got a lot of facts twisted. Forget it I don't have the energy for this right now. Sorry, wish you only the best in life and good luck and happiness in your future.





https://media3.giphy.com/media/R51a8oAH7KwbS/giphy.gif


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I am such a Debbie Downer sometimes, always looking to be disapointed and not get my hopes up. But you are right, it is more important that Trump is not above the law as POTUS. They won pretty decisively and Trump is melting down.
> View attachment 4618971


That didn't take long at all! It seems Donald can pay attention to somethings, this is a state matter, under state law and I believe they can obtain these documents from multiple sources, including his accounting firm and Deutsche bank. I think we will see them either released or at least leaked. I believe this will happen before the election too, even if congress won, they would not have been able to make the info public, there is no such restriction on the state. Indictments will flow from this and they are public record things, under state control, the feds can't indict a sitting president, but could a state?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That didn't take long at all! It seems Donald can pay attention to somethings, this is a state matter, under state law and I believe they can obtain these documents from multiple sources, including his accounting firm and Deutsche bank. I think we will see them either released or at least leaked. I believe this will happen before the election too, even if congress won, they would not have been able to make the info public, there is no such restriction on the state. Indictments will flow from this and they are public record things, under state control, the feds can't indict a sitting president, but could a state?


If they get leaked it will be by Trump for his troll army (foreign and domestic) to try to spin up enough smoke to taint as large of a jury pool as possible in the hopes Trump can sneak in a cultist to get him off.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2020)

He's having a complete meltdown because he knows he's ruined. Everybody will be walking away from him now.

He'll probably wind up dying broke from all the legal fees he's going to have to face, and he's not going to have the luxury of the taxpayers footing the bills anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If they get leaked it will be by Trump for his troll army (foreign and domestic) to try to spin up enough smoke to taint as large of a jury pool as possible in the hopes Trump can sneak in a cultist to get him off.


Well it's before a grand jury now and they will have Trump's tax returns, how long before indictments are handed down? Bearing in mind these are mostly documents based cases which are considered slam dunks in the business.

Trump might have to look extra special hard in NYC to find any friendly jurors and the info will be all spelled out publicly in the indictments. Remember Donald just wanted an announcement of an investigation from the Ukrainians, now he will have indictments against him and maybe even a trial before the election. Bill Barr can do little to help except to withhold federal evidence requested and thereby obstruct justice and become an accessory after the fact. If they request evidence from the SDNY, they might get it, if it is normally done in such cases,, or force Barr to issue an order not to.

All the cards are not in Donald's pile, there are plenty of wild cards in play, but nothing will matter to 35% of voters for whom the issue is one of black and white.

I wonder if attitudes towards Putin and Russia have change among the GOP base? They had a favorable view of Vlad before the bounty on US troops became public and were looked upon as allies and supporters in the coming election. Treason didn't matter to them, so I can't see why the Russians putting a price on soldier's heads would. Even if they hauled pictures of him molesting children, out of Epstein's blackmail stash, they wouldn't care either, the "christians" are all in for Donald.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> He's having a complete meltdown because he knows he's ruined. Everybody will be walking away from him now.
> 
> He'll probably wind up dying broke from all the legal fees he's going to have to face, and he's not going to have the luxury of the taxpayers footing the bills anymore.




Or he falls out a window or dies of some unexplained cause, if he's not in office he's not of any use anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Or he falls out a window or dies of some unexplained cause, if he's not in office he's not of any use anymore.


Too many eyes on him plus the secret service, besides he will be in jail after office and they'd have to do an Epstein on him then, two in a row would be pushing it.

Congress is passing a bipartisan bill to make Russia a state sponsor of terrorism (a bounty on US troops does that), I wonder if Moscow Mitch will sit on it? Will Donald veto it? Refuse to enact it? It could mean the seizing of Russian assets by the federal government...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

Boy, can Steve sure articulate! Speaks in lucid paragraphs, not sentences.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Schmidt On Why Many Republican Voters Are Splitting From Trump | Deadline | MSNBC*





A striking new ad from Republican voters makes the case that their party has fallen under Trump. Meanwhile, polling shows voters who disliked both nominees in 2016 are increasingly willing to support Joe Biden


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

I guess we won't see his taxes until there's an indictment, most likely after the election, the prosecutors will be able to see Trump's taxes along with the grand jury however and they will have a Helluva jumpstart on things for after the inauguration, when the feds will jump in with both feet. Job one for the new AG and DOJ will be to get to the bottom of all of this shit and this will provide a head start.

I'm sure the people at the NSA, FBI and CIA know the whole story too and they will be willingly testifying after the new year.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Supreme Court Blocks Congress From Getting Trump's Taxes For Now | Hallie Jackson | MSNBC*





The Supreme Court has sent House Democrats' request for President Trump's financial documents back to lower courts, ruling that the president is not immune but the request from Congress was too broad. NBC News' Pete Williams has details.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I am such a Debbie Downer sometimes, always looking to be disapointed and not get my hopes up. But you are right, it is more important that Trump is not above the law as POTUS. They won pretty decisively and Trump is melting down.
> View attachment 4618971


it's amazing how you act when you are missing volume in your brain.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Boy, can Steve sure articulate! Speaks in lucid paragraphs, not sentences.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Steve Schmidt On Why Many Republican Voters Are Splitting From Trump | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


the gang of 5 have chosen not to go to RNC..i believe we just needed 5 or 6 in the senate..whether he's aware or not the split with him has occurred.


Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa)
Sen. Mitt Romney (R-Utah)
Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine)
Sen. Lisa Murkowski (Alaska)
Sen. Lamar Alexander (Tenn.)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

Add this to the orange snowflakes twitter meltdown today LOL.










Painters begin work on Black Lives Matter mural in front of Trump Tower in NYC


In late June, New York City officials announced that they would be painting the slogan “Black Lives Matter” on 5th Avenue, right in front of Trump Tower. Today, the city is moving ahead with that plan. The painting of the mural began early Thursday. The project is expected to take several days...




deadstate.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That didn't take long at all! It seems *Donald can pay attention to somethings*, this is a state matter, under state law and I believe they can obtain these documents from multiple sources, including his accounting firm and Deutsche bank. I think we will see them either released or at least leaked. I believe this will happen before the election too, even if congress won, they would not have been able to make the info public, there is no such restriction on the state. Indictments will flow from this and they are public record things, under state control, the feds can't indict a sitting president, but could a state?


yes, as long as it has to do with him. benefiting (or not). opportunity or lack of..he made it well known he goes in to the OA with no set plan for the day. when he speaks of his 'gut' in decision making, in reality he's sifting through circumstances to determine how he can leverage each instance in order to answer and exploit 'what's in it for me' impulsivity.

this is why when there isn't anything in it for him, there is no interest period.

this can and will never change..he's missing something no drug or talk therapy can replace because it was never there..of all the mental illnesses, this is the one you can't make behavioral adjustment to.

impulsive lizard brain that know of two experiences, reward and punishment.

'Donald Trump pisses ice water' -Attorney Roy Cohn after Donald dumped him following his AIDS announcement (how could super jenius, Donald, not known is fvcking beyond me).

Mary Trump has copies of his taxes and been leaking them all along; working with SDNY.

and then came Ghislaine Maxwell..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Add this to the orange snowflakes twitter meltdown today LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he left NY and doesn't give a flying fvck.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he left NY and doesn't give a flying fvck.


Wrong, any slight or show of disrespect to the man with the worlds thinnest orange skin will enrage him and will never be forgotten, he has a enemies list for just these kinda things.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2020)

tRUmp will send out more deranged tweets today than he ever has before.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Wrong, any slight or show of disrespect to the man with the worlds thinnest orange skin will enrage him and will never be forgotten, he has a enemies list for just these kinda things.


you're right; everything being transactional with him.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah I am such a Debbie Downer sometimes, always looking to be disapointed and not get my hopes up. But you are right, it is more important that Trump is not above the law as POTUS. They won pretty decisively and Trump is melting down.
> View attachment 4618971


The best one.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4619089







Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
·
Jul 8

In Germany, Denmark, Norway, Sweden and many other countries, SCHOOLS ARE OPEN WITH NO PROBLEMS. The Dems think it would be bad for them politically if U.S. schools open before the November Election, but is important for the children & families. May cut off funding if not open!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Wrong, any slight or show of disrespect to the man with the worlds thinnest orange skin will enrage him and will never be forgotten, he has a enemies list for just these kinda things.


He’s freaking out on Twitter about it now.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)

http://imgur.com/kYnf6YH


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Too many eyes on him plus the secret service*, besides he will be in jail after office and they'd have to do an Epstein on him then, two in a row would be pushing it.
> 
> Congress is passing a bipartisan bill to make Russia a state sponsor of terrorism (a bounty on US troops does that), I wonder if Moscow Mitch will sit on it? Will Donald veto it? Refuse to enact it? It could mean the seizing of Russian assets by the federal government...


there were a lot of eyes on Epstein

everyone seems to think Donald is going to jail..i don't see it.

after reading the whole report on Donald, i can totally see why Jeffrey took his life- the final act of ultimate and total control/domination..on his terms..Donald is a coward though and i'm starting to feel his self-preservation kicking in at any cost..which means he may be a flight risk.

Jeffrey had an IQ; Donald doesn't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2020)

Are we on the verge of a 'Democratic tsunami'?


The debate among smart political handicappers is no longer whether former Vice President Joe Biden is a clear favorite over President Donald Trump to win the White House in the fall.




www.cnn.com





*Are we on the verge of a 'Democratic tsunami'?*

(CNN)The debate among smart political handicappers is no longer whether former Vice President Joe Biden is a clear favorite over President Donald Trump to win the White House in the fall.

It's now whether Trump might lose big enough to drag down all Republicans on the ballot in November, creating a hole that it could take years for the GOP to dig out of.

"This election is looking more like a Democratic tsunami than simply a Blue wave," wrote The Cook Political Report's Amy Walter on Wednesday. "Republican strategists we've spoken with this week think Trump is close to the point of no return. A couple of others wondered if Trump had reached his 'Katrina' moment: a permanent loss of trust and faith of the majority of voters."

Backing up that prediction, The Cook Political Report, a nonpartisan campaign tip sheet, moved a series of states in Biden's direction: Wisconsin and Pennsylvania moved from "Toss Up" to "Lean Democrat" and Georgia was moved from "Lean Republican" to "Toss Up."

Those moves -- as well as a few others in Maine and Nebraska congressional districts -- bring Biden to 279 electoral votes in Cook's tabulation, nine more than he needs to be elected president.

But again, it's more than just that Trump looks like a major underdog for the White House. It's that his numbers are now in an area where he could cost Republicans the Senate and a number of House seats.

As Walter notes:
_"In talking with strategists on both sides this last week, it's also clear that Trump is dragging Republican congressional candidates with him as well.
"Plugged in strategists on both sides tell us that Trump is running behind in districts he easily carried in 2016."_

The problem for Republicans is that even as they see this potential electoral tsunami forming, they don't have many options to change their fates.
As Stu Rothenberg wrote recently, any attempt by congressional Republicans to argue to voters that they are a necessary balance to a Democrat in the White House (as Republicans did to Bob Dole's losing effort in the late stages of 1996) would fail.

"There is widespread agreement that the party, voters, and national politics have changed so dramatically over the past two decades that such a strategy would be unthinkable in an era of polarization and anger," Stu concluded.

*The Point: The only thing worse than watching a political tsunami build is standing on the beach and knowing you are hopeless to stop it. That's where Republicans find themselves at the moment.*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

Well Donald didn't do this, but he is in favor of private property rights! This should cause a fire storm in Okie, I mean after they are fucked over by Trump and covid. They are a pretty racist bunch in Okie, this will not go over well at all, half the state is owned by native Americans and I'm sure they will not like their new land lords. Any other state on land with broken treaties?

I wonder if Donald will pick up on it, it's divisive and the issue appeals to bigots...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Supreme Court Rules That About Half Of Oklahoma Is Native American Land


"Today we are asked whether the land these treaties promised remains an Indian reservation. ... Because Congress has not said otherwise, we hold the government to its word," wrote Justice Gorsuch.




www.npr.org





*Supreme Court Rules That About Half Of Oklahoma Is Native American Land*

The Supreme Court ruled Thursday that about half of the land in Oklahoma is within a Native American reservation, a decision that will have major consequences for both past and future criminal and civil cases.

The court's decision hinged on the question of whether the Creek reservation continued to exist after Oklahoma became a state.

"Today we are asked whether the land these treaties promised remains an Indian reservation for purposes of federal criminal law. Because Congress has not said otherwise, we hold the government to its word," Justice Neil Gorsuch wrote in the majority opinion.

The decision was 5-4, with Justices Gorsuch, Sonia Sotomayor, Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Elena Kagan and Stephen Breyer in the majority, while Justices John Roberts, Brett Kavanaugh, Samuel Alito and Clarence Thomas dissented.

The ruling will have significant legal implications for eastern Oklahoma. Much of Tulsa, the state's second-largest city, is located on Muscogee (Creek) land. The Muscogee (Creek) Nation cheered the court's decision.

"The Supreme Court today kept the United States' sacred promise to the Muscogee (Creek) Nation of a protected reservation," the tribe said in a statement. "Today's decision will allow the Nation to honor our ancestors by maintaining our established sovereignty and territorial boundaries."

In a dissenting opinion, Roberts, the chief justice, wrote that the decision "will undermine numerous convictions obtained by the State, as well as the State's ability to prosecute serious crimes committed in the future," and "may destabilize the governance of vast swathes of Oklahoma."

Kevin Washburn is dean of the law school at the University of Iowa, where he teaches a course on federal Indian law — "It's basically 15 weeks of how the law in the United States has failed my people," he said.

He served as assistant secretary of Indian affairs from 2012 to 2016, and he's a citizen of the Chickasaw Nation of Oklahoma. He called the court's ruling "a great decision."

"For Indian people, their land is really important, and treaties are really important. They're sacred. And this reaffirms the sacredness of those promises and those treaties."

"Now and then there's a great case that helps you keep the faith about the rule of law," he said. "And this is one of those."

The ruling has a number of significant consequences for criminal law in the relevant portion of Oklahoma.

The first is that going forward, certain major crimes committed within the boundaries of reservations must be prosecuted in federal court rather than state court, if a Native American is involved. So if a Native American is accused of a major crime in downtown Tulsa, the federal government rather than the state government will prosecute it. Less serious crimes involving Native Americans on American Indian land will be handled in tribal courts. This arrangement is already common in Western states like Arizona, New Mexico and Montana, said Washburn.

Then there's the issue of past decisions — many of them are now considered wrongful convictions because the state lacked jurisdiction. A number of criminal defendants who have been convicted in the past will now have grounds to challenge their convictions, arguing that the state never had jurisdiction to try them.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

35% Of voters will still vote for him and morons here still carry his water.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Scandals Pass By, Lose Spotlight To New Trump Scandals | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow rounds up some of the many scandals that Donald Trump has inflicted on the U.S. presidency, noting that many slide by despite their seriousness because they're so quickly supplanted by a new scandal.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2020)

*Kellyanne Conway’s ‘Creepy’ Comments Get Turned Against Trump In Biting New Ad  *

Kellyanne Conway’s recent attack on Democratic presidential candidate and former Vice President Joe Biden just received a makeover that turns it back on President Donald Trump. 


Conway, who is counselor to the president, said Biden had made “a lot of really creepy statements” and some of those statements “make me very uncomfortable.”


“Donald Trump is a disgusting and creepy individual whose predatory behavior is well-documented,” the organization said in a statement released with the video. “Trump and his crumbling regime of scoundrels and liars seek [to] use the label on others, but there is no one creepier than Donald Trump.” 


The group called Trump “the creepiest and most disgusting man alive” and posted the video with the #CreepyTrump hashtag.

A new video from the progressive PAC MeidasTouch combined her comments with footage of *some of Trump’s creepier moments*:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

Ya know, covid hitting the red states this late in the game when all other industrialised countries have beaten this bug back looks bad for Donald. Still having shortages of PPE, testing, information and federal support, must be causing more cognitive dissonance than covid infections among the Trumpers in these red states. I was all a hoax remember, no worse than the flu and only blue states got it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

Any pictures of people in MAGA hats wearing masks?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

Former KKK leader endorses Trump for president again


Perhaps the US’s most renowned racial extremist has long supported what he sees as the president’s white nationalist agenda




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2020)

Trump followers are special .....


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Any pictures of people in MAGA hats wearing masks?
> View attachment 4619805View attachment 4619806


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump followers are special .....
> 
> View attachment 4620021


Almost literally, *eat shit and die, except the shit part is metaphorical, not the death part though*... 50/50 I guess as to literal truth, but 100% reality.

Make a meme out of it!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know, covid hitting the red states this late in the game when all other industrialised countries have beaten this bug back looks bad for Donald. Still having shortages of PPE, testing, information and federal support, must be causing more cognitive dissonance than covid infections among the Trumpers in these red states. I was all a hoax remember, no worse than the flu and only blue states got it...


the autopsies are coming in now and looking bad..stay home people..you don't want this. there are some who have been very lucky, but Covid19 often leaves patients with permanent damage.

how will you know if someone has been affected and still suffering walking through your grocery store? you'll hear it in their cough..it almost sounds like Whooping Cough.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

More Canadian anti American trolling I guess. "Maybe this guy is a Russian troll though, cause ya never know, so trust nobody, we must remain individuals we cannot trust enough to form a community, everybody is suspect, they could be a deep plant"... Looks like the fear of Russian trolling is having more effect than the actual trolling. Looks like the terrorist won again folks.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former SDNY US Attorney Berman testifies to Congress that Bill Barr lied to the American people.*





Former U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York, Geoffrey Berman released an opening statement in advance of his closed door testimony before the House Judiciary Committee. Berman said that Attorney General Bill Barr told Berman that he wanted him to resign so the administration could install Jay Clayton as SDNY's top prosecutor. Berman told Barr Clayton was not qualified to serve as U.S. Attorney, having never been a prosecutor or handled a single criminal case. Undeterred Barr told Berman to resign or be fired. Berman refused to resign. Shortly thereafter, Barr announced via press release that Berman had stepped down as U.S. Attorney. Berman testified to Congress that that was a complete lie. Once again, Bill Barr shows himself to be unworthy of the office he holds.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

I was going to post this in the other thread, but you got all dismissive once again in here.

You know for someone crying (falsely) how I call everyone a Russian troll, you do it quite a bit.



It is almost like you are trying to throw smoke.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

I haven't seen a single Russian on this site since I've been here, I can't be sure, but neither can anybody else. I've seen American and a few Canadian racist trolls and a lot of Trumper socks by regular members too ashamed to post under their regular accounts or socks by antisocial assholes who are repeatedly banned.

I know a lot of people here accuse others of being russian trolls, but at most they are American mouth pieces for Russian disinformation. The republican talking points and Russian disinformation have become almost indistinguishable, so I understand the confusion, they are allies after all. Maybe someone should make a thread of suspected Russian trolls and see how many innocent end up there, all of them, at least of being paid Russians.

The Russians wouldn't waste their time on a pot site with such low participation in an offshoot politics section, they have finite budgets and resources and this would be a waste of time for anybody with an objective and a brain. This site is monitored by humans FFS and the mods read almost all the posts, it is a tough nut to crack and certainly not worth the effort. So stop with the Russian shit, it demonstrates you cannot think clearly or objectively, it's a conspiracy theory for here at least, like Qnon. Sure the Russians attack social media and attempt to implant narratives in our media, they've been doing it for a century, the means are just different now. Most of the socks and trolls here are racist trumpers or neonazi's and most have regular accounts or pirate unused dormant ones, from my perspective, the same guys who carried the tiki torches in Charlottesville and chanted racist shit, some go to rallies too.

The majority of Americans on the site as a whole are white males with a large percentage uneducated (politics attracts a more refined crowd). The vast majority of American white males are racists, so it stands to reason there will be a lot of them here too. The fact that most don't post in the politics section unless they use a sock or pirate an account is telling, even they are deeply ashamed of Trump. The arguments have all become, "there is no difference between them" in nature.

The trolls and socks here are mostly American with a few Canadians who post under their own accounts, no russians and a few english speakers from outside North America.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I haven't seen a single Russian on this site since I've been here, I can't be sure, but neither can anybody else. I've seen American and a few Canadian racist trolls and a lot of Trumper socks by regular members too ashamed to post under their regular accounts or socks by antisocial assholes who are repeatedly banned.
> 
> I know a lot of people here accuse others of being russian trolls, but at most they are American mouth pieces for Russian disinformation. The republican talking points and Russian disinformation have become almost indistinguishable, so I understand the confusion, they are allies after all. Maybe someone should make a thread of suspected Russian trolls and see how many innocent end up there, all of them, at least of being paid Russians.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Like Rob, you post memes when you cannot debate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2020)

I think we all need a group hug. Who’s with me?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is almost like you are trying to throw smoke.


When ya fuck up, your friends tell you or they aren't much use as friends, I wouldn't bother with those who wouldn't, for they have neither compassion or courage.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like Rob, you post memes when you cannot debate.


Nah, I just can't keep up with your bullshit spam. And a meme sums it up nicely.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Russians wouldn't waste their time on a pot site with such low participation in an offshoot politics section, they have finite budgets and resources and this would be a waste of time for anybody with an objective and a brain. This site is monitored by humans FFS and the mods read almost all the posts, it is a tough nut to crack and certainly not worth the effort. So stop with the Russian shit, it demonstrates you cannot think clearly or objectively, it's a conspiracy theory for here at least, like Qnon. Sure the Russians attack social media and attempt to implant narratives in our media, they've been doing it for a century, the means are just different now. Most of the socks and trolls here are racist trumpers or neonazi's and most have regular accounts or pirate unused dormant ones, from my perspective, the same guys who carried the tiki torches in Charlottesville and chanted racist shit, some go to rallies too.


I was typing something about this and decided it was too stupid that anyone reading this can see through how much gas lighting is actually happening and who is pushing it that I didn't think I needed to respond and went meme.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I haven't seen a single Russian on this site since I've been here, I can't be sure, but neither can anybody else. I've seen American and a few Canadian racist trolls and a lot of Trumper socks by regular members too ashamed to post under their regular accounts or socks by antisocial assholes who are repeatedly banned.
> 
> I know a lot of people here accuse others of being russian trolls, but at most they are American mouth pieces for Russian disinformation. The republican talking points and Russian disinformation have become almost indistinguishable, so I understand the confusion, they are allies after all. Maybe someone should make a thread of suspected Russian trolls and see how many innocent end up there, all of them, at least of being paid Russians.
> 
> ...


dude, i've called out russians who said they want to "make visit to" places. there have been plenty of russian retards visiting our site.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I was typing something about this and decided it was too stupid that anyone reading this can see through how much gas lighting is actually happening and who is pushing it that I didn't think I needed to respond and went meme.


I'm willing to have a polite reasonable discussion, but I will be frank from time to time. Like many American patriots here I'm appalled by the situation, we all seem to go through mood shifts, depending on the latest outrage. The bounty on US troops and the lack of response is very troubling to many Americans here and I could almost feel the shock hit some from their posts.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, i've called out russians who said they want to "make visit to" places. there have been plenty of russian retards visiting our site.


Buck I respect your judgement and experience in these matters, but I personally haven't seen any, I've seen lot's of semi literate Trumpers though, if @potroast figures there's Russians trolling here I'll accept it, it would mean a monumental waste of time and resources though, there are plenty of Americans (and some Canadians too) who will carry his water for free. I've stated my opinion though and have no real evidence to back it up, just my own observations. But I don't think there is much evidence in the other direction either, just opinion. I am open to evidence, directly related to RIU, I've seen and read the document dumps by those with this concern.

If there are Russians here they should be removed, a Canadian owns the site and America is in peril from this shit, but not here too much IMHO. If I had evidence of this I would act on my end to pressure my government to put heat on the site owner, we are allies FFS.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buck I respect your judgement and experience in these matters, but I personally haven't seen any, I've seen lot's of semi literate Trumpers though, if @potroast figures there's Russians trolling here I'll accept it, it would mean a monumental waste of time and resources though, there are plenty of Americans (and some Canadians too) who will carry his water for free. I've stated my opinion though and have no real evidence to back it up, just my own observations. But I don't think there is much evidence in the other direction either, just opinion. I am open to evidence, directly related to RIU, I've seen and read the document dumps by those with this concern.
> 
> If there are Russians here they should be removed, a Canadian owns the site and America is in peril from this shit, but not here too much IMHO. If I had evidence of this I would act on my end to pressure my government to put heat on the site owner, we are allies FFS.


What about Saudi's, Chinese, Iranian, etc? This is a global website, it is impossible to know who is from where also at the end of the day. This is not some quick fix, what needs to happen is exactly what @Unclebaldrick mentioned a while back, we need herd immunity for this type of attack.


Most American's are given a false sense of security with the trolling giving their worse tendencies cover and continual prodding online with whatever website they are on. And caused to get triggered by the nonstop attacks that trolls put on them to get them to respond poorly when someone says the obvious to them in real life. 

And the Russian military already has the infrastructure, these online attacks are virtually cost free to them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What about Saudi's, Chinese, Iranian, etc? This is a global website, it is impossible to know who is from where also at the end of the day. This is not some quick fix, what needs to happen is exactly what @Unclebaldrick mentioned a while back, we need herd immunity for this type of attack.
> 
> 
> Most American's are given a false sense of security with the trolling giving their worse tendencies cover and continual prodding online with whatever website they are on. And caused to get triggered by the nonstop attacks that trolls put on them to get them to respond poorly when someone says the obvious to them in real life.
> ...


Remember when Trump claimed Covid wasn't deadly because "nobody in the US has been killed by it"? Failed because it was a fallacy of logic. One did not follow the other, just because nobody in the US had died (yet) did not mean the virus was not deadly. 

Same kind of logic coming from DIY. Healthy democracies do occasionally vote in poor leaders. His reports about the death of US democracy are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

*William Barr 'Decapitates' Third U.S. Attorney's Office Looking At Trump | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow describes Attorney General William Barr's pattern of removing the leadership of three key U.S. Attorneys' Offices that have ongoing investigations related to Donald Trump, and replacing them with loyal footmen.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281616606012092419


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281616606012092419


Remember, the mentally ill and morons have access to social media these days and fabulist psychos have a new media to exploit. It's like living in a bigger city after moving from a small town, there are more murders and crime on TV because there are more people. We saw this when local TV stations consolidated into regional networks in more rural areas, local news became regional and murders in other cities were brought closer to home and the world seemed less safe.

This is a social effect of technology, people have always been doing this shit, imagine if a con man and fabulist like Joe Smith, the founder of the mormons had a twitter account! Most people see patterns, it's one of the building blocks of cognition, we see animals in clouds and impose order on the chaotic, it simplifies things too and makes them easy to classify. Often these people feel special, because they have special knowledge, often a simple explanation for complex problems that casts blame on the nefarious motivations of a secret cabal of people. For many its a hammer and nail issue, they lack the capacity or drive to understand the issues, and assign simplistic malicious human social causes. Most people with low operational intelligence function well socially and that is where most of their focus is, assigning simple motivations to others while avoiding the technical, just like Donald does.

However there are conspiracies, they do exist, we are seeing a few unfold before our very eyes and almost all of them center on Donald Trump or his close associates. There is a lot of actual evidence to support these theories however and they are expounded by respected legal experts and former prosecutors, that's what makes them different than the usual bullshit.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2020)

Man in viral Florida Costco video defends himself after outburst during face mask argument


Daniel Maples, the Florida man in a viral video during a face mask argument at a Fort Myers Costco, says the video does not show the full story.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## Casanova Frankenstein (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Man in viral Florida Costco video defends himself after outburst during face mask argument
> 
> 
> Daniel Maples, the Florida man in a viral video during a face mask argument at a Fort Myers Costco, says the video does not show the full story.
> ...


He wants us to hear the full story for a better understanding of who he is? How far back are we going? All the way back to when he was dropped on his head as a baby? Or that time when he was 3 and ate paint chips?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Man in viral Florida Costco video defends himself after outburst during face mask argument
> 
> 
> Daniel Maples, the Florida man in a viral video during a face mask argument at a Fort Myers Costco, says the video does not show the full story.
> ...


Check out the video by Blaire Ersklne. 









SEE IT: Threatened Costco customer’s ‘wife’ sets the record straight in satirical post


Comic Blaire Erskine reveals humorous insights about threatened Costco customer Daniel Maples.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Check out the video by Blaire Ersklne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude..that's Abandonconflict..the wife is wearing 90s lipstick and htis is all before i press 'play'.

final thoughts: trump* loves the un-educated for a reason.


*“Wearing a mask is not like wearing a condom, OK,” she starts. “And I’ll tell you why. Because you can’t get pregnant from your mouth. And don’t even try to fact-check me on that because I Googled it before making this video!”*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

Opinion: Trump is the anti-Lincoln








Trump is the anti-Lincoln


John Avlon writes that while Donald Trump likes to compare himself to Abraham Lincoln, the comparison falls apart on matters of character and temperament and political beliefs.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

How the fuck do you lose Texas? Well killing them off like flies helps! Guess what Donald, it's gonna get worse, much fucking worse, this is just beginning and in more than Texas, the GOP senate must be shitting their pants! It will be blue all the way down the ballot from POTUS to dogcatcher and everything in between. The extinction of the elephants is at hand, judgement day has arrived.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Trump In New Texas Poll | MSNBC*





A new poll in Texas shows former Vice President Joe Biden with a five-point lead over President Trump. Texas has not voted for a Democratic presidential candidate since President Jimmy Carter in 1976


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Opinion: Trump is the anti-Lincoln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading your post about the covid damage earlier, I feel a lot fucking meaner today than in a long time, sitting won't help either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After reading your post about the covid damage earlier, I feel a lot fucking meaner today than in a long time, sitting won't help either.


Pass it around. The more that read it the better. Maybe it will wake some people up.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buck I respect your judgement and experience in these matters, but I personally haven't seen any, I've seen lot's of semi literate Trumpers though, if @potroast figures there's Russians trolling here I'll accept it, it would mean a monumental waste of time and resources though, there are plenty of Americans (and some Canadians too) who will carry his water for free. I've stated my opinion though and have no real evidence to back it up, just my own observations. But I don't think there is much evidence in the other direction either, just opinion. I am open to evidence, directly related to RIU, I've seen and read the document dumps by those with this concern.
> 
> If there are Russians here they should be removed, a Canadian owns the site and America is in peril from this shit, but not here too much IMHO. If I had evidence of this I would act on my end to pressure my government to put heat on the site owner, we are allies FFS.


I live down here in the South with racist retards and their syntax is different from the Russians. I see their misspellings and poor grammar on Facebook daily. There have definitely been Russians here and definitely during the last election. I was raised bi-lingual and tried to learn 2 other languages for over 8 years. I'm used to thinking and translating before speaking and typing. The syntax used is reminiscent of someone who isn't sure of where to place the modifier in a sentence. It's common going from Romance languages to English and vice versa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't just count the deaths, they will be coming soon enough, the hospitals will be overwhelmed and mortality and serious complication rates will go way up. Another Texas for Trump and the republicans any moron could have seen this coming.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Florida Reports A Record Breaking 15,300 New Coronavirus Cases | MSNBC*





Florida reported a staggering 15,300 new coronavirus cases, the highest daily number on record for any state. This new report comes as the state continues to reopen businesses, including Disney World. Since the start of the outbreak, Florida has reported over 254,000 coronavirus cases.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> I live down here in the South with racist retards and their syntax is different from the Russians. I see their misspellings and poor grammar on Facebook daily. There have definitely been Russians here and definitely during the last election. I was raised bi-lingual and tried to learn 2 other languages for over 8 years. I'm used to thinking and translating before speaking and typing. The syntax used is reminiscent of someone who isn't sure of where to place the modifier in a sentence. It's common going from Romance languages to English and vice versa.


Feel free to call em as you see em, I'd be interested in chatting up some...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> I live down here in the South with racist retards and their syntax is different from the Russians. I see their misspellings and poor grammar on Facebook daily. There have definitely been Russians here and definitely during the last election. I was raised bi-lingual and tried to learn 2 other languages for over 8 years. I'm used to thinking and translating before speaking and typing. The syntax used is reminiscent of someone who isn't sure of where to place the modifier in a sentence. It's common going from Romance languages to English and vice versa.


i used to speak 5 languages, 2 of them like a native speaker, another 2 very fluently, and the 5th i could get by on.

i wasnt ready to believe in 2016 that russian retards were posting on our stupid little site to influence the election so i didn't see it until it was pointed out to me. now it's pretty fucking obvious that they "make visit to" our site


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pass it around. The more that read it the better. Maybe it will wake some people up.


Motivation comes in many forms, often not pleasant, as I'm sure many southern Trumpers are finding out now. The very heart of his base and power stabbed in the back and kicked in the face while they are down, right before the election, winning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to speak 5 languages, 2 of them like a native speaker, another 2 very fluently, and the 5th i could get by on.
> 
> i wasnt ready to believe in 2016 that russian retards were posting on our stupid little site to influence the election so i didn't see it until it was pointed out to me. now it's pretty fucking obvious that they "make visit to" our site


I wasn't into politics here then, only after Donald. Please feel free to call em out too, makes no difference if they are Russians, or American traitors, or Canadian assholes who support this bullshit, or assorted Eurotrash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

Pass this around too and use it to respond to trumpers

*One Day*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2020)

*Let's talk about Republicans in 2020...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump supporters and the Constitution....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

Bo has his head screwed on straight, he has 375K subscribers and his videos get more views than that. He should consider running in his state of FL and this might give him a kick in that direction. America needs guys like this.
*Let's talk about Fauci, Trump, and a wall....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

Donald "debating" Steve would be real entertaining!
*Steve Schmidt On Republicans’ Silence: ‘It Is A Tragic Hour’ | Stephanie Ruhle | MSNBC*





Roger Stone was supposed to be reporting for prison tomorrow. Former U.S. Attorney Joyce Vance and former Republican strategist Steve Schmidt join Stephanie Ruhle to dig into the president’s decision to commute the sentence of his longtime ally and the lack of response from Republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald "debating" Steve would be real entertaining!
> *Steve Schmidt On Republicans’ Silence: ‘It Is A Tragic Hour’ | Stephanie Ruhle | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> ...


it would be an insult to Steve for him to debate Trump*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it would be an insult to Steve for him to debate Trump*.


He wouldn't, he'd just rip a strip off his ass of epic proportions, if Donald could understand half of what he'd say, we would charge the podium in rage, which would be a serious mistake, if the SS wasn't quick enough!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it would be an insult to Steve for him to debate Trump*.


Yep, I can see it now, Donald charges steves podum like a mad bull and the secret service empty their clips at Steve, strangely none of the bullets hit him and almost all hit Donald by "accident"...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, I can see it now, Donald charges steves podum like a mad bull and the secret service empty their clips at Steve, strangely none of the bullets hit him and almost all hit Donald by "accident"...


can you imagine if he pulls stalking on stage again?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> can you imagine if he pulls stalking on stage again?


There will be no debate, Donald won't show, he is a coward. It would be the same thing if George Washington laid eyes on him, he would walk up to him and backhand him across the face (no glove) and challenge him to a duel, if Donald was stupid enough to accept and actually show up, George would run him through in a heartbeat. It will be no different with Joe. I remember Joe from years back, he has a particular talent for ripping the likes of Donald a new one, if he gets the wind in his sails, Donald is toast, the result would be the same as George, dead Donald.

There have been no transition meetings as are required and there will be none, the rats will start jumping ship now and after november there will be few of his minions left in the white house, they will have all fled, Donald will have to deal with mostly regular government people, nobody is gonna do his will, his hangers on and ass kissers will be long gone before inauguration day, there will be nobody left to brief Joe's team, he will have to pick up the pieces from day one. He is an old man and knows this is his chance to make a difference, Churchill was great for the adversity he overcame, Joe knows this, Joe will be mindful of history from day one and will hit the ground running. There will be none of the usual inauguration festivities, the work begins while the bible is still warm from his hand.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There will be no debate, Donald won't show, he is a coward. It would be the same thing if George Washington laid eyes on him, he would walk up to him and backhand him across the face (no glove) and challenge him to a duel, if Donald was stupid enough to accept and actually show up, George would run him through in a heartbeat. It will be no different with Joe. I remember Joe from years back, he has a particular talent for ripping the likes of Donald a new one, if he gets the wind in his sails, Donald is toast, the result would be the same as George, dead Donald.
> 
> There have been no transition meetings as are required and there will be none, the rats will start jumping ship now and after november there will be few of his minions left in the white house, they will have all fled, Donald will have to deal with mostly regular government people, nobody is gonna do his will, his hangers on and ass kissers will be long gone before inauguration day, there will be nobody left to brief Joe's team, he will have to pick up the pieces from day one. He is an old man and knows this is his chance to make a difference, Churchill was great for the adversity he overcame, Joe knows this, Joe will be mindful of history from day one and will hit the ground running. There will be none of the usual inauguration festivities, the work begins while the bible is still warm from his hand.


a female brit could be heard screaming over and over 'you can't do this to me..i have immunity' while in fbi custody

it's the little things in life, i most look forward to.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

this bitch is one fvcking cunt:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283074922856800258








New Ivanka Trump initiative tells out-of-work Americans to 'find something new'


Four months before the presidential election, Ivanka Trump, adviser to her father President Donald Trump, is promoting a new ad campaign dubbed, "Find Something New."




www.cnn.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283083369882898432
i wonder if they are going to try to pass this shit off instead of extending the unemployment?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

hmmmmm, i thought no state was going to do this:









Four States Are Sharing Driver's License Info To Help Find Out Who's A Citizen


Iowa, Nebraska, South Carolina and South Dakota have agreed to share their records to help the Trump administration produce citizenship data for use when voting districts are redrawn, NPR has learned.




www.npr.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 14, 2020)

Trump sporting more natural gray hairdo amid the pandemic


At a briefing in the Rose Garden on Tuesday, the president emerged from the Oval Office with his signature pompadour exhibiting a distinctly more silver-gray hue.




nypost.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump sporting more natural gray hairdo amid the pandemic
> 
> 
> At a briefing in the Rose Garden on Tuesday, the president emerged from the Oval Office with his signature pompadour exhibiting a distinctly more silver-gray hue.
> ...


His colorist won't work in the infected Out House.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> His colorist won't work in the infected Out House.


He must be turning pale when he sees the polls, he knows where he will end up when he loses, he will be "America's biggest loser" and he knows it. He will have his orange complexion back, it will be reflected off his orange jumpsuit as he sits in court under the TV lights he craves.

Here is how the folks in the intelligence community feel about him, calm and cool as usual, just imagine how much the CIA and NSA will have on this clown. The "deep state" will be deep in Donald's ass and ride him to the fucking grave.
*Fmr. CIA officer: ‘Trump Knew What Russia Was Doing’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Douglas London, a former CIA senior operations officer, joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss President Trump’s silence on suspected Russian bounties and why he “wouldn’t expect Trump to be forthcoming,” especially about intelligence matters.


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump sporting more natural gray hairdo amid the pandemic
> 
> 
> At a briefing in the Rose Garden on Tuesday, the president emerged from the Oval Office with his signature pompadour exhibiting a distinctly more silver-gray hue.
> ...


Where's my melanin? Has anyone seen my melanin? Who took my melanin? The Dems stole my melanin to make me look bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> Where's my melanin? Has anyone seen my melanin? Who took my melanin? The Dems stole my melanin to make me look bad.


antifa supersoldiers stole it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump sporting more natural gray hairdo amid the pandemic
> 
> 
> At a briefing in the Rose Garden on Tuesday, the president emerged from the Oval Office with his signature pompadour exhibiting a distinctly more silver-gray hue.
> ...


Every president goes grey. Imagine the incredible responsibility of making life and death decisions affecting millions of people.

I figure Trump just dyed it grey.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> hmmmmm, i thought no state was going to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just in, South Dakota spam from Russia increases 3000%.

Wouldn't be the first time Trump gave the Russians our voters data.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He must be turning pale when he sees the polls, he knows where he will end up when he loses, he will be "America's biggest loser" and he knows it. He will have his orange complexion back, it will be reflected off his orange jumpsuit as he sits in court under the TV lights he craves.
> 
> Here is how the folks in the intelligence community feel about him, calm and cool as usual, just imagine how much the CIA and NSA will have on this clown. The "deep state" will be deep in Donald's ass and ride him to the fucking grave.
> *Fmr. CIA officer: ‘Trump Knew What Russia Was Doing’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*
> ...


according to Ivanka, he uses Grecian Formula and is impatient on time which gives it that orange color but it looks like he's just stopped using it and/or more gray he's been through one term..you always go gray.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 14, 2020)

Citizen Beau is from Florida and has school age children, he has something to say about school reopenings. Trump wanted to put kids on the altar of his vanity, anybody with children in Florida should be outraged, if they had a brain and aren't already. Like his convention, ain't gonna happen, a bridge too far for many. By the time nov rolls around between Trump and DeSantis the republicans in Florida will be decimated, even in the redneck Riviera up north. Without Florida and Texas, Trump has no hope and it indicates the senate will will change hands by a larger than expected margin and those remaining will be shell shocked. The red states are in revolt against Trump, this will not go well for the GOP on the state level in many places and redistricting is next year.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about opening schools, talking points, teachers, and counting....*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 14, 2020)

*The White House Called a News Conference. Trump Turned It Into a Meandering Monologue.*




He weighed in on China and the coronavirus and the Paris climate change accord and crumbling highways. And then China again and military spending and then China again and then the coronavirus again. And the economy and energy taxes and trade with Europe and illegal immigration and his friendship with Mexico’s president. And the coronavirus again and then immigration again and crime in Chicago and the death penalty and back to climate change and education and historical statues. And more.

“We could go on for days,” he said at one point, and it sounded plausible.

Lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> according to Ivanka, he uses Grecian Formula and is impatient on time which gives it that orange color but it looks like he's just stopped using it and/or more gray *he's been through one term..you always go gray.*


Maybe if he had a sense of responsibility. I figured Hope Hicks told him to dye his weave grey to look like he cares, cause that ain’t hair sittin on top of his empty noggin.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

Kansas Congressman Steve Watkins charged with felonies in voter registration case


The charges are linked to the 2019 municipal election, in which Watkins voted but was not a candidate, according to authorities.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## spek9 (Jul 15, 2020)

The Trump administration has finally introduced a method to 'flatten the curve'... a game called hide-the-data.









White House reportedly orders hospitals to bypass CDC during COVID-19 data collection


The Trump admin may be trying to cut out health officials.




www.theverge.com


----------



## waktoo (Jul 15, 2020)

spek9 said:


> The Trump administration has finally introduced a method to 'flatten the curve'... a game called hide-the-data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same shit the WH is blaming the Chinese government and WHO for...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

*Let's talk about the Lincoln Project and manipulating Trump....*


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 15, 2020)

waktoo said:


> The same shit the WH is blaming the Chinese government for...


thats horse shit. oh im sure with the current integrity in the white house right now, they will show the data honestly...FML


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> thats horse shit. oh im sure with the current integrity in the white house right now, they will show the data honestly...FML


Won't work, all politics is local and with the hospitals overflowing and panicked local officials on local TV, put the lie front and center in the red states. He wants their votes, but has stabbed them in the back and kicked them in the face while they are down, now he is going after their kids. Donald has betrayed the very heart and soul of his base, they will be decimated in Dixie over this, the death is just getting started and it will shock the Trumpers and everybody else with a heart and a brain. The magnitude of the catastrophe is yet to become really apparent, wait a couple of months. It doesn't take einstein to figure out there will be a slaughter of the elephants where ever they are up for reelection.

If there ever was a time for Moscow Mitch to panic, break and run for cover, now is it, he might even be finally praying for Nancy to do Donald in round two. If Mitch loses the whole ball of wax, he and his wife could face investigations and serious legal consequences for corruption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Skewbong said:


> thats horse shit. oh im sure with the current integrity in the white house right now, they will show the data honestly...FML


America is governed by the constitution and law, you will see both come alive and rise up out of the grave and dust themselves off. The constitution will keep Donald and his minions from being burned at the stake (maybe) and the law will deal with the guilty, few will escape it's wrath or those who will enforce it. The Trump minions will break and run for cover in a cascade of betrayal and ass covering with first across the finish line and the Devil take the hindmost. Donald will rat out everybody and confess during news conferences, all they have to do is challenge him and he babbles, they all know Donald will end up being "King Rat" even before they get to court.


----------



## topcat (Jul 15, 2020)

For Individual 1


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

it's a good thing Google turned off the comments..first time i ever saw that.

twitter flagged me too 

'you're a c*nt..d*e already!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

Another thing Donald has done to America.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Holds Double-Digit Lead Over Pres. Trump In Pennsylvania | MSNBC*





Joe Biden holds double-digit lead over President Trump in key battleground state of Pennsylvania. Steve Kornacki says, “A state Trump was narrowly able to win in 2016, now he is trailing it lopsidedly.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

They might be aimed at Trump, but I think they are funny as Hell and I'm sure many millions are at least entertained at Donald's expense. Joe doesn't need to dirty his hands with Donald and shit is hard to get off your shoe when you step on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

I think they need to go with POTUS45 IQ 78 or something to really get to Donald, emphasize his low operational intelligence. If you wanna piss off a moron call him one.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2020)

bye-bye, brad!









Trump shakes up campaign leadership as he struggles in latest polls


President Donald Trump shook up his campaign leadership on Wednesday, announcing he was promoting Bill Stepien to be his campaign manager and demoting Brad Parscale, who had been serving in that role.




www.cnn.com





thank you lincoln project


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> bye-bye, brad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They know they are dealing with a bunch of cutthroats and sowing division among them is easier than among those driven by love.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 15, 2020)

Fucking idiot shill for goya ... more disregard for office of the president . Please where in the fuck is a brain aneurysm when you need one ?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

Teachers are so worried about returning to school that they're preparing wills


Back-to-school is looking a little different for many teachers nationwide this year, as they grapple with returning to their classrooms amid a pandemic. Added to their list of concerns: Death.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

Government Watchdog Says Aid For Migrants Misspent By Border Agency


Some of the $112 million Congress approved last year for humanitarian assistance for migrants was spent instead on dirt bikes and dog food.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 16, 2020)

American Airlines Announces Furlough Notices – AirlineGeeks.com


American Airlines became the most recent carrier to send Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) letters to its employees. These letters indicate that potential layoffs or furloughs are possible in the near future as air travel demand continues to suffer due to COVID-19. In a letter...




airlinegeeks.com





American Airlines became the most recent carrier to send Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) letters to its employees. These letters indicate that potential layoffs or furloughs are possible in the near future as air travel demand continues to suffer due to COVID-19. 

In a letter to employees, CEO Doug Parker and President Robert Isom stated that they had hoped the CARES Act would have covered payroll until the industry started to rebound by Oct. 1. However, with cases spiking and travel restrictions being put into place by certain states, this seems increasingly more unlikely to happen. The letter stated, “Our passenger revenues in June were more than 80% lower than June 2019.”

In the letter, the carrier said that WARN notices would be issued to 25,000 employees. This equates to nearly 20% of American’s employees. Although the airline has stated that they would have approximately 20,000 excess employees this fall, they also hoped to limit the number of furloughs that take place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2020)

Here is yer lawyer and legal consultant, pro bono.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Trump Tax/Financials/Mazar's subpoena case was back in court in NY today. Here's how it went.*





After pledging that he would release his taxes as soon as he "wasn't under audit", Trump has been fighting tooth and nail, up and down the criminal courts ever since, trying to hide his financials from the American people. He lost in NY federal district court, lost in the 2nd Circuit federal court of appeals and lost in the Supreme Court. He's now BACK in NY federal court seeking more delay and rehashing arguments that were rejected by the courts previously. Trump has successfully weaponized the court system by using endless delays and frivolous appeals in an effort to run out the clock until the election, thereby winning the war of attrition. Will he get away with it?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 17, 2020)

Masalonzo01 said:


> TRUMP 2020lbs


Fify


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

Masalonzo01 said:


> TRUMP 2020!!!!


Welcome new member.

I always appreciate it when you come right out and identify yourself as an unintelligent asshole. It saves time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 17, 2020)

*Unidentified federal agents in camo and rented minivans are grabbing people off Portland's streets*

you following this @Fogdog ?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 17, 2020)

Federal Law Enforcement Use Unmarked Vehicles To Grab Protesters Off Portland Streets


Federal law enforcement officers have been using unmarked vehicles to drive around downtown Portland and detain protesters since at least July 14.



www.opb.org


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

Masalonzo01 said:


> TRUMP 2020!!!!


*Magat member drive!*


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 17, 2020)

Im a 2 branch combat veteran (retired) and from the deep south where we love guns and Ive never been so embarrassed in my life than I am now. Trump is an absolute embarrassment


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> *Unidentified federal agents in camo and rented minivans are grabbing people off Portland's streets*
> 
> you following this @Fogdog ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283436911307218948

The Sparrow Project (@sparrowmedia) Tweeted:
UPDATE: For folks asking for additional info, I would highly recommend reading @conradjwilson and @_jlevinson impeccable reporting on these dangerously irregular federal detentions for Oregon Public Broadcasting https://t.co/QZxPrWMwAl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283998046586646528


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

*Trump pence gop : inept, lying, dumber than fuck motherfuckers whose epic ignorance, greed and cowardice is rotting a nation*



*PENCE PRAISES FALLING COVID DEATH RATE IN SPITE OF SURGES IN TEXAS, ARIZONA*
*WASHINGTON —* Vice President Mike Pence says the nation is in a much better position to fight coronavirus than when the pandemic started months ago.
Speaking to the U.S. Public Health Service Commissioned Corps, the vice president praised advanced therapeutics and efforts of the American people, led by President Trump’s direction and health care workers. He said 33 million people have been tested for COVID-19 so far.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Im a 2 branch combat veteran (retired) and from the deep south where we love guns and Ive never been so embarrassed in my life than I am now. Trump is an absolute embarrassment


Luckily we get the chance to make it right in November.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bravo. Did you see Mary Trump's new book? You should look it up, if not. Shes Donald's niece. The book sold almost a million copies the first day


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2020)

Curious timing on the fed starting up executions again, could they be warming up for when tRUmp and his allies are booted out of office, the words treason come to mind.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Curious timing on the fed starting up executions again, could they be warming up for when tRUmp and his allies are booted out of office, the words treason come to mind.


Thats the stuff of dreams


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Insanity continues


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

King of the swamp - more water for your dishwasher , incandescent light bulbs are back 
and killing clean water act.

God what a time to be alive !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283861380966293506


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insanity continues
> 
> View attachment 4626889


This would have been even *more* hilarious, if trucks were nissan or toyota instead of American.

Waiting for Kayleigh to respond- BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Insanity continues
> 
> View attachment 4626889


I cannot believe our own money is paying for this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Federal Law Enforcement Use Unmarked Vehicles To Grab Protesters Off Portland Streets
> 
> 
> Federal law enforcement officers have been using unmarked vehicles to drive around downtown Portland and detain protesters since at least July 14.
> ...


Perhaps the mayor should arrest them and put them in jail, since the law and constitution are on her side, how about the governor and the national guard? I'd have these cocksuckers behind bars without bail and let Bill Barr try and get them lose.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I cannot believe our own money is paying for this.


Mexico is paying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Trump's red state rampage continues, he and the GOP will be fucked in Florida, Texas and a few parts in between, the solid south has shattered like a mishandled glass vase. It took death and carnage the last time to bring them around, this time too, only the yankees never had anything to do with it, they fucked themselves.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Florida Reports 14,000 New COVID-19 Cases; One Third of Children Test Positive | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Here, play this on election night, it will be appropriate, let's hope it never rises out of the fucking grave again, bury the stars and bars with it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

*FEDERAL OFFICERS are stealing people off the street, too in UNMARKED VEHICLES.*  









Federal officers respond to Portland protests with gas, munitions Thursday amid growing attention from Trump administration


The confrontation between federal officers and protesters came hours after interim Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf arrived in Portland to meet with federal law enforcement officials.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *Magat member drive!*
> View attachment 4626789


Bookies are better than polsters! It's all numbers with these guys too and cash is on the line for prophecy!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

he's getting the message..

*"There's a perception that Republicans don't want to follow the rules," McCaul said. 

According to NBC, ahead of the New Hampshire rally, "there were no signs of the typical crowds of supporters camped out days in advance for a good spot. *









Trump's New Hampshire rally was canceled because of low attendance fears, say advisers


Trump aides blamed a forecasted thunderstorm in the area and "safety reasons" for the decision. Even the Republican governor was planning to skip it.




www.businessinsider.com





however, Mika Brzezinski thinks he's not leaving either..Donny Deutsch thinks he'll resign because deep down cowardice. I agree with Mika, he's not going anywhere especially if he loses..he's going to dig-in.

Both these people know Trumpy*.

A man with nothing to lose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> *FEDERAL OFFICERS are stealing people off the street, too in UNMARKED VEHICLES.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, if they are breaking the letter of the law or constitution, arrest them. Many of these people are coming from prisons in hot spots and have not been quarantined, they must be arrested for public health reasons alone and held for two weeks in detention. Also contact trace the officials right up the chain as far as you can, it might provide evidence for next year. No federal official should be allowed into the state unless isolated in detention for 2 weeks, that should take care of visits. Sue me.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said, if they are breaking the letter of the law or constitution, arrest them. Many of these people are coming from prisons in hot spots and have not been quarantined, they must be arrested for public health reasons alone and held for two weeks in detention. Also contact trace the officials right up the chain as far as you can, it might provide evidence for next year. No federal official should be allowed into the state unless isolated in detention for 2 weeks, that should take care of visits.


State Covid information is going to DC now..it's about to get real, real.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> State Covid information is going to DC now..it's about to get real, real.


It's about to get worse for Trump you mean, these are the acts of a desperate moron with reality crashing in from all sides at lightspeed. Militarized federal officials snatching people off the streets is going to go over like a turd in the punch bowl with the public, if you thought Lafayette Park was something... Some of them are gonna get ambushed and slaughtered, then what? State and local officials are supreme here, or can be, sue me, or it's a fucking gun fight. Besides they need to be detained and quarantined immediately, if I were the state gov that would be my attitude, many are federal prison guards from out of state, those from in state have been contaminated by those who came in, lock them up!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> *Unidentified federal agents in camo and rented minivans are grabbing people off Portland's streets*
> 
> you following this @Fogdog ?


To me, the point of the protests was lost when people started trashing buildings. I'm not judging others, I'm not going to apologize for their actions but I'm not participating. 

I was not aware of this recent crime by federal officials. What I wonder is, what's the point? Just driving around arresting young people wearing fashionable black clothing isn't going to change Portland's attitude toward Trump or damp down the protests. There is no indication that anybody in Portland or Oregon government were involved in this. I wouldn't be surprised if our Police dept. was. As the article said, the officers are not local and don't know what they are doing. This looks to me that Trump is getting his goons in to Portland for training and practice. Or perhaps they are intentionally stirring the pot to drive divisions in the community.

The Republican Nazi Party seems to like to make our city an example for others. Trump's goons will be back unless something happens that makes it too painful for them to do so. Apparently, following the law is not something they care about. It's going to be a long and hot summer.

Naturally, from the mayor to the governor to the senators, Oregon's leaders are demanding answers to their questions and at least one lawsuit will be filed over this. This is just noise to Trump. He doesn't follow the laws, the courts are just tools to him. I don't think the constitution or our laws were written with Trump's disregard for them in mind, so he just does what he wants. 

This article (below) was posted regarding events Thursday night, the day after the Federal-vans pulled off their abductions. Pretty clearly, the goon squad roaming streets on Wednesday night did in fact agitate the crowd. Portland and Oregon governments both want the feds gone. The kind of crap Trump's goons are pulling off are not helpful. 

*Federal officers respond to Portland protests with gas, munitions Thursday amid growing attention from Trump administration*
Updated Jul 17, 2020; Posted Jul 16, 2020

_








Federal officers respond to Portland protests with gas, munitions Thursday amid growing attention from Trump administration


The confrontation between federal officers and protesters came hours after interim Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf arrived in Portland to meet with federal law enforcement officials.




www.oregonlive.com





Thursday’s demonstrations came as elected leaders, including Oregon Gov. Kate Brown and Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler called on federal officers to leave Portland. Both said they had no plans to meet with Wolf while he was in the city, and Wheeler said he would decline if asked.

Brown called the deployment of federal officers “blatant abuse of power by the federal government.” “This political theater from President Trump has nothing to do with public safety,” she said. “The President is failing to lead this nation.”_


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's about to get worse for Trump you mean, these are the acts of a desperate moron with reality crashing in from all sides at lightspeed. *Militarized federal officials snatching people off the streets* is going to go over like a turd in the punch bowl with the public, if you thought Lafayette Park was something... *Some of them are gonna get ambushed and slaughtered,* then what? State and local officials are supreme here, or can be, sue me, or it's a fucking gun fight. Besides they need to be detained and quarantined immediately, if I were the state gov that would be my attitude, many are federal prison guards from out of state, those from in state have been contaminated by those who came in, lock them up!


yes, friend.

<shrug> all's fair in love and war? like you, i'm here to sound the alarm..if i can help just one reader..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yes, friend.
> 
> <shrug> all's fair in love and war? like you, i'm here to sound the alarm..if i can help just one reader..?


I doubt anybody will be killed, the local and state officials will intervene, heads are gonna roll over this eventually and the courts will speak too. Shit like this can only hurt Trump, even with some of his base, who fear the "deep state" and big guberment.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

Federal officers respond to Portland protests with gas, munitions Thursday amid growing attention from Trump administration


The confrontation between federal officers and protesters came hours after interim Department of Homeland Security Secretary Chad Wolf arrived in Portland to meet with federal law enforcement officials.




www.oregonlive.com







_Day 50 of protest in Portland
Seemingly without provocation, though there were approximately 200 to 300 protesters demonstrating, police scattered gas and crowd control munitions throughout Downtown Portland. July 16, 2020. Beth Nakamura/Staf_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> To me, the point of the protests was lost when people started trashing buildings. I'm not judging others, I'm not going to apologize for their actions but I'm not participating.
> 
> I was not aware of this recent crime by federal officials. What I wonder is, what's the point? Just driving around arresting young people wearing fashionable black clothing isn't going to change Portland's attitude toward Trump or damp down the protests. There is no indication that anybody in Portland or Oregon government were involved in this. I wouldn't be surprised if our Police dept. was. As the article said, the officers are not local and don't know what they are doing. This looks to me that Trump is getting his goons in to Portland for training and practice. Or perhaps they are intentionally stirring the pot to drive divisions in the community.
> 
> ...


Most likely this is the core of the federal goon squad that was in Lafayette park, unmarked federal prison guards from covid hot spots. I'll bet none were isolated, that's the ticket to their control in these circumstances, the governor is king here and the mayor is prince, its public health.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> State Covid information is going to DC now..it's about to get real, real.


Thing is King Clorox doesn’t read ... so there’s that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



Revelation 13:16-18

16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:

17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.

18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.

Six Hundred threescore and 6 = 666 & 6 = 6,6,6,6.

MAGA total characters = 24, = 6,6,6,6

Coincidence ?

Wear the fire colored hat at your own souls risk.

Revelation 14:9–10

Then a third angel followed them, shouting,* “Anyone who worships the beast and his statue or who accepts his mark on the forehead or on the hand must drink the wine of God’s anger. It has been poured full strength into God’s cup of wrath. And they will be tormented with fire and burning sulfur in the presence of the holy angels and the Lamb.

*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thing is King Clorox doesn’t read ... so there’s that.


yeah, that info is going into the secret 2nd server at the WH, never to be seen again..along with that Ukraine conversation and all the others that they deemed no one can ever hear because he's walking subpoena..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


They should bury those supporting trump with a “ Beautiful “ Maga hat upon their death from covid.
Wear Red - Get Dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


That meme needs to be spread around the bible belt!  I near shit! Good one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thing is King Clorox doesn’t read ... so there’s that.


He doesn't want you to either!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I'm saving that one to my drive as a response to the religious nut Trumper trolls! Beat em with their own fucking stick!


----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Federal Law Enforcement Use Unmarked Vehicles To Grab Protesters Off Portland Streets
> 
> 
> Federal law enforcement officers have been using unmarked vehicles to drive around downtown Portland and detain protesters since at least July 14.
> ...


Individual 1 sez, "you have to dominate."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> Im a 2 branch combat veteran (retired) and from the deep south where we love guns and Ive never been so embarrassed in my life than I am now. Trump is an absolute embarrassment


Welcome, friend!


----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


Rag Mama


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm saving that one to my drive as a response to the religious nut Trumper trolls! Beat em with their own fucking stick!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Wondering if the fat fuck will try to pardon himself at the end ....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bookies are better than polsters! It's all numbers with these guys too and cash is on the line for prophecy!


Those odds are still to high for my liking.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


What kind of horrible nonsense did I just watch?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Anybody know if Hinckley jr. needs a job ? 
Asking for a friend .


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What kind of horrible nonsense did I just watch?


Baldrick Trumpers will believe anything and you gotta pick up the dirty club off the ground in this fight and beat em with their own stick.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering if the fat fuck will try to pardon himself at the end ....


he can't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering if the fat fuck will try to pardon himself at the end ....


Nope, but I'll bet he's on Pence like stink on shit, looking to cut a "deal", but Pence would be left holding a giant festering bag of shit and have to explain things to Joe. Would you want to explain things to future President Biden during the transition, while Donald laughs on his way out the door while confessing his crimes with glee to the press and ratting you out? A phone call from Joe to Pence and a promise to go easy, would stop that in its tracks and might have already.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Baldrick Trumpers will believe anything and you gotta pick up the dirty club off the ground in this fight and beat em with their own stick.


But it wasn't even a cohesive narrative!

My kid has better taste in Yootoob videos!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Can a future president revoke the pardons of his predecessors? If a POTUS gives a pardon, he can revoke it, it is a power of the office, not of the person. A case could be made, it would make some lives miserable and cost them a lot of money finding out!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he can't.


I ask you to consider the list of things that he can't do that he has already done.

Here's who is letting him.



And here is the only thing standing in his way.



And you're not going to vote against him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But it wasn't even a cohesive narrative!
> 
> My kid has better taste in Yootoob videos!


They listen to Donald Baldrick, cohesive narratives are not required, neither is logic or even common sense!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They listen to Donald Baldrick, cohesive narratives are not required, neither is logic or even common sense!


We are so fucking doomed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I ask you to consider the list of things that he can't do that he has already done.
> 
> Here's who is letting him.
> 
> ...


What do you think?
Can a future president revoke the pardons of his predecessors? If a POTUS gives a pardon, he can revoke it, it is a power of the office, not of the person. A case could be made, it would make some lives miserable and cost them a lot of money finding out!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We are so fucking doomed.


I think the SCOTUS would like the argument, it would check improper pardons within the constitution, no changes required. There was an elaborate system for pardons and if it is not followed... Pardons usually are not touched by future presidents because they are proper, just and follow an elaborate set of guidelines.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This just in, South Dakota spam from Russia increases 3000%.


They're work is done & they perpetrated it masterfully in 2016, and they simply don't have too bother anymore, their mission has been accomplished.
All they had to do was sow a seed in the middle of this festering pile of economic/racial/religious misery, and we, the citizens of this Country would take care of the rest, and we sure as shit did that to Putin's utter glee.
Both Russia & China could give 2 fucks about who the next POTUS is.
The USA has already self-destructed and has lost it's stature on the Worlds stage, probably forever.
Economically it will take at least 10 years to recover from COVID-19 & Trump
Educationally, a generation is on the brink of losing years of opportunity
Socially, we are fucked but when weren't we?
There never has been a melting pot in this country, that's just more Republican bull shit.
Ask any Muslim, Jew, Black, Italian, Irish, Jamaican or Mexican how assimilated they feel.
This country is full of Tribes, and I'm not talking Native Americans and until we can really understand that "WE" are all in this together, we are fucking doomed.
Now we have people in physical confrontations over the wearing of a simple face mask, people ripping down statues, painting BLM murals on city streets only too wake up the next day to observe the destruction of that mural.
Oh well, it was a nice idea while it lasted, but when we elected Trump, it really was over because it revealed who we really were, naïve fools.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

Raping and Pillaging continues....

I wish i could say what many think about this parasite but really don’t want Secret Service ( SS ) to kick in my door .




President Donald Trump's campaign sent nearly $400,000 to his private business in just two days, The Washington Post's David Fahrenthold reportedon Friday.

Documents showed that the campaign channeled $380,000 to the president's personal business in 43 transactions, Fahrenthold said, adding that the Trump Organization told him the money was for a weeklong "donor retreat" at Mar-a-Lago in March.

Open Secrets, an arm of the Center for Responsive Politics that closely tracks money in politics, first spotted the payments in Federal Election Commission filings from the Trump Victory Committee, a joint fundraising committee between Trump and the Republican National Committee.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

And the Hits keep on coming ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the Hits keep on coming ...
> 
> View attachment 4627276


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I ask you to consider the list of things that he can't do that he has already done.
> 
> Here's who is letting him.
> 
> ...


i was going to answer you until i read your last line- try again.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They're work is done & they perpetrated it masterfully in 2016, and they simply don't have too bother anymore, their mission has been accomplished.
> All they had to do was sow a seed in the middle of this festering pile of economic/racial/religious misery, and we, the citizens of this Country would take care of the rest, and we sure as shit did that to Putin's utter glee.
> Both Russia & China could give 2 fucks about who the next POTUS is.
> The USA has already self-destructed and has lost it's stature on the Worlds stage, probably forever.
> ...


They don't have to bother, but they are. This attack on our nation is not over, why would the Russian military just give up? Everyday they are just gathering more and more data on us and how we respond, that data is not going to go away, and it is always going to give insight into the particular American citizen to use at any point in the future.

Do you not see the evidence that they have been attacking both the black community on issues such as police brutality while simultaneously hammering people in the police commmunity directly impacting what has been happening? 



It was only in late February that Trump fired the DNI for informing congress of the continued attack on our citizens. This won't stop until it is stopped unfortunately. It would be nice if the foreign dictators would just realize they screwed up backing a turd, but they are all in on it now it seems.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

White House portraits of Bill Clinton and George W. Bush moved from prominent space to rarely used room


The official portraits of former Presidents Bill Clinton and George W. Bush were removed from the Grand Foyer of the White House within the last week, aides told CNN, and replaced by those of two Republican presidents who served more than a century ago.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2020)

Trump is such a snowflake.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

*Absolute Gold .... *

Share this and laugh at trump’s She Bitch


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2020)

CREW files ethics complaint against Ivanka Trump over Goya photo


Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington (CREW) on Friday filed a complaint against White House adviser Ivanka Trump for a photo pushing products from Goya Foods, accusing the president…




thehill.com





can't they tell it's her 'personal preference' in black beans?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Raping and Pillaging continues....
> 
> I wish i could say what many think about this parasite but really don’t want Secret Service ( SS ) to kick in my door .
> 
> ...


There are no events to host, covid remember...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Raping and Pillaging continues....
> 
> I wish i could say what many think about this parasite but really don’t want Secret Service ( SS ) to kick in my door .
> 
> ...


The RNC is gonna need every cent it can get, I'll bet there will be no money for congressional candidates, all will be gobbled up by Donald for legal and other expenses he's soaking the donors for. They will need a lot of cash, they are running ads in red states trying to hold back the blue wave from sweeping them away. Nobody who hates trump or is scared for the future is going to stay home this time, everybody wants insurance and will show up, it will be a historic turnout and a historic fiasco in those red state intending to steal the election. There will be many who never show up to vote waiting in line, stealing this one is going to be a problem for Donald and the GOP. We're a little more than 100 days out from election day Donald is desperate and a moron too, it should be interesting to see them squirm, as every day the death count mounts in the red states along with the rage.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most likely this is the core of the federal goon squad that was in Lafayette park, unmarked federal prison guards from covid hot spots. I'll bet none were isolated, that's the ticket to their control in these circumstances, the governor is king here and the mayor is prince, its public health.


Trump ordered Federal Marshals and his police homed in Homeland Security to go to Portland and bash some heads. Don't need to include Lafayette park in this story. Maybe we'll learn Trump has a strike force but it's not really necessary to make this story into a menacing act by Trump.

It's a play to the lawn order people in the US. I just heard a round table discussion on the subject from local leaders. Kevin Manix, a long time Republican leader in Oregon said the police shouldn't have used tear gas, they should have swarmed downtown Portland with "overwhelming force" and made mass arrests. It was something like 300 people who were protesting last night. "Overwhelming force" would have meant thousands of soldiers and police in a concerted action. Republicans like Manix and his supporters are asking for an occupation of Portland. It's a good thing they aren't in charge here.

Mayor Wheeler and Gov Kate Brown have both called for the removal of federal goons from our streets. "Either stay in your buildings or leave". They both say these actions by Trump are causing an escalation and fanned flames that had died down. Meanwhile, Nero Trump fiddles with his twitter while our streets burn. It's going to explode this weekend.

It's all over the Oregon Public Broadcast web page._ 








Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler Accuses Trump Of Using Federal Agents As 'Personal Army'


As Portland’s protests against police violence grab national attention, Mayor Ted Wheeler issued his strongest condemnation yet of the presence of federal troops.




www.opb.org




_
*Portland Mayor Accuses Trump Of Using Federal Agents As 'Personal Army'*
_As Portland’s protests against police violence grab national attention, Mayor Ted Wheeler issued his strongest condemnation yet of the presence of federal troops, painting their deployment as part of an ill-conceived strategy by the White House to bolster the president’s “sagging polling data.”

“Over the past week, President Trump has used our city as a staging ground to further his political agenda, igniting his base to cause further divisiveness,” Wheeler said during a Friday afternoon press conference. “Mr. President, federal agencies should never be used as your own personal army.”









US Attorney For Oregon Calls For Investigation Into Portland Protester Arrests


U.S. Attorney Billy Williams said Friday he wants an investigation into actions of federal officers who have pulled Portland protesters off the street and into unmarked vehicles.



www.opb.org





*US Attorney For Oregon Calls For Investigation Into Portland Protester Arrests*
Federal officers with U.S. Customs and Border Protection have come under significant scrutiny after OPB first reported Thursday that they were involved in constitutionally questionable arrests in Portland. 

“Based on news accounts circulating that allege federal law enforcement detained two protesters without probable cause, I have requested the Department of Homeland Security Office of the Inspector General to open a separate investigation directed specifically at the actions of DHS personnel,” Williams said in his statement. 

At least one officer with the Marshals Service is under investigation for severely injuring a Portland protester July 11 by shooting him in the face with an impact munition round.

In his statement, Williams said federal officers have spent the past 50 nights in Portland defending the Mark O. Hatfield federal courthouse and other federal property. That building has seen significant graffiti, and been a frequent gathering place for protesters opposing police violence. _


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are no events to host, covid remember...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 17, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 18, 2020)

Fucking imbecile 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284205912283140096


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

this pic could be circa 1950s america:

In an interview with NPR he said the men beat him, spit at him, pinned him to a tree, shouted racial slurs at him, then called for someone to "get a noose."











White Men Accused Of Attack On Black Man Face Felony Charges In Indiana


Prosecutors charged Sean Purdy and Jerry Cox with criminal confinement, battery and intimidation for their alleged role in the incident at a state park earlier this month.




www.npr.org





maga.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Organs go for a good price on the BM too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking imbecile
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284205912283140096


out of that report trumpy* read defund and 'get rid of suburbia'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

*Trump almost caused my divorce*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

*Let's talk about Portland again and manuals....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284466569792364545


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284484769556967426


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Portland again and manuals....*


he basically said nothing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

Donald has roots in the PNW too, his gradday was a draft dodging pimp who ran a whore house there, unfortunately he escaped the attention of the mountie's while in Canada. Psychopathy, the gift that keeps on giving through the generations, kinda makes ya want to consider a eugenics solution at least! Castration at a minimum should at least be considered...

Scroll ahead 1:30 the first part is an embedded ad.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Coming to America: The Life of Frederick Trump*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has roots in the PNW too, his gradday was a draft dodging pimp who ran a whore house there, unfortunately he escaped the attention of the mountie's while in Canada. Psychopathy, the gift that keeps on giving through the generations, kinda makes ya want to consider a eugenics solution at least! Castration at a minimum should at least be considered...
> 
> Scroll ahead 1:30 the first part is an embedded ad.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Coming to America: The Life of Frederick Trump*


yup Germany threw him out for draft dodging they refused to allow him to re-establish his citizenship and had to return to america.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he basically said nothing.


he's sort of right in a general sense. But he's not right about what's going on in Portland right now.

Trump is deliberately trying to provoke an undisciplined reaction from the people of Portland to his unlawful actions. Antifa movement is more than a decade old in Portland and during that time they've learned what works and what doesn't. What you'll see this weekend is civil disobedience, a few broken windows and a lot of tear gas. A few people will be hurt really bad because that's what cops today do. Maybe a cop will take a brick to the face because we have some idiots in the crowd. In some instances recently, white supremacists looking to smear antifa has initiated the violence. It's chaotic. It will be rough but when the Fed goons move in to escalate the violence, Portlanders will fade away and not openly confront the police. They will re-form the crowd and start all over again. The intent is to exhaust the police, not fight them. To be like water. 

Meanwhile our mayor, governor and national representatives will use legal means to prosecute the feds for their unlawful actions. Also, local legislation to defund the police has picked up support.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

*Trump tells supporters that telephone rallies will replace large, in-person events until the “Covid-19 problem” is solved*


Speaking during what was described as his first "Tele-Rally," President Donald Trump acknowledged to supporters in Wisconsin that the telephonic town hall will be replacing his large, in-person campaign rallies.



> "I wanted to be with you, and this is really replacing our rallies that we all love so much, we had great rallies in Wisconsin and all over the country, and unfortunately until this gets solved, and we're doing really well with the therapeutics and vaccines, but until that gets solved it's going to be tough to have those big massive rallies, so I'm doing telephonic rallies, and we'll call them the Trump Rallies, but we'll do it by telephone and we have a lot of people on the line and I appreciate it," Trump told supporters on the line.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2020)

annnnnnd her life is ruined.









Former Miss Kentucky sentenced to 2 years in prison for sending topless photos to a 15-year-old student







www.cnn.com





'..in court during the plea hearing that the first photo she sent to the boy was intended for her husband.'<cringe>


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284155906415099905


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he basically said nothing.


He told you where to find the US army field manual on the topic and explained it in his last video. This has been studied before, the story about Ireland was used as an example in it. How do you think citizens felt when they saw people being snatched off the streets? How did you feel? Me next? It was a fundamental error caused by employing untrained people ad hoc with no real plan on the whim of a moron. The movement will grow dramatically, twice as many people are in the streets and the numbers will grow, along with the harassment of federal forces. What did the Boston massacre lead too? John Adams (former president) was the British soldiers lawyer and got them off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

More republicans who are "woke" and why. I give Joe free advertising, sue me.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering if the fat fuck will try to pardon himself at the end ....


For what? He hasn't been convicted of any crime, yet. He can't give a blanket pardon for any and all future convictions.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> For what? He hasn't been convicted of any crime, yet. He can't give a blanket pardon for any and all future convictions.


He might, not sure about that, or if it will hold up, none of this stuff has been tested against the constitution by the courts, no need, until Trump. A president can offer blanket pardons, like Carter did for Vietnam draft dodgers and in theory, Trump could empty the prisons of all the murders, rapist and psychos with a blanket pardon. A president can also revoke a pardon, it is a power of the office, not of the person. *Can a future president revoke the pardons of a predecessor?* The SCOTUS might like this argument because it will take care of improper pardons without altering the constitution. Pardons traditionally go through an elaborate process, this was not followed with Trump and is unique. It would be the only way to prevent someone like Trump from emptying the prisons in revenge for getting an ass whooping in November. I believe a losing GOP governor recently almost did that on a state level.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> For what? He hasn't been convicted of any crime, yet. He can't give a blanket pardon for any and all future convictions.


If say Joe revoked some of Trump's pardons and say there there was also a majority vote in the house and a super majority in the senate supporting it, would it make new law, would the SCOTUS support it as constitutional? There are very good arguments to be made about it's utility as a check on abuse of power and in support of justice. It takes care of the problem within the confines of the constitution too, it's a presidential power, not a personal one.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

Nope


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Nope


It has yet to be tested and ya never know till ya try, it would sure make a few Trump's sweat and cost them a lot of money. The state of NY will probably nail their asses anyway, singsing still open?  I hear state time is worse than federal anyway.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 18, 2020)

What dreams are made of ......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Nope


In the end they may give up their pardons for the chance to do federal time instead, Jared will have a sore asshole pretty quick in state.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

Individual 1 has pushed the limit and relied on a favorable court decision his entire life (and lost). There _is_ the argument that a pardon of Flynn could be challenged because of his guilty plea and he has information that could incriminate Individual 1, making it illegal. That's risky for Individual 1 because a pardon would remove Flynn's 5th Amendment right to self incrimination if he's called on to testify. The blanket pardon would surely go to the Supremes and, In my view, would be shot down. Think of it. If he gave himself a blanket pardon, it would mean he's above the law, which has recently been decided that no one is, even the president. It would mean he could commit crimes for the rest of his life, without consequences. Absurd. Right, a presidential pardon only applies to Federal crimes, there are many State and civil cases against him pending. Still, I wouldn't put it past him to try. What would he have to lose?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Individual 1 has pushed the limit and relied on a favorable court decision his entire life (and lost). There _is_ the argument that a pardon of Flynn could be challenged because of his guilty plea and he has information that could incriminate Individual 1, making it illegal. That's risky for Individual 1 because a pardon would remove Flynn's 5th Amendment right to self incrimination if he's called on to testify. The blanket pardon would surely go to the Supremes and, In my view, would be shot down. Think of it. If he gave himself a blanket pardon, it would mean he's above the law, which has recently been decided that no one is, even the president. It would mean he could commit crimes for the rest of his life, without consequences. Absurd. Right, a presidential pardon only applies to Federal crimes, there are many State and civil cases against him pending. Still, I wouldn't put it past him to try. What would he have to lose?


His best bet would be to pardon Pence (provided he dirtied him up enough) resign and have Pence Pardon him, it's the only way out for Donald, all the experts say he can't pardon himself. Donald should be on Pence right now like stink on shit to cut a "deal" or soon will be, it's his only way out and they might even give it to him provided he leaves right away, though Pence would talk it over with Joe I figure. Joe could put an end to that bullshit with a phone call to Pence, they are all looking for a way out at this point, Donald most of all, anything goes too, no matter how stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Individual 1 has pushed the limit and relied on a favorable court decision his entire life (and lost). There _is_ the argument that a pardon of Flynn could be challenged because of his guilty plea and he has information that could incriminate Individual 1, making it illegal. That's risky for Individual 1 because a pardon would remove Flynn's 5th Amendment right to self incrimination if he's called on to testify. The blanket pardon would surely go to the Supremes and, In my view, would be shot down. Think of it. If he gave himself a blanket pardon, it would mean he's above the law, which has recently been decided that no one is, even the president. It would mean he could commit crimes for the rest of his life, without consequences. Absurd. Right, a presidential pardon only applies to Federal crimes, there are many State and civil cases against him pending. Still, I wouldn't put it past him to try. What would he have to lose?


A pardon is an admission of guilt though and Pence taking the oath could be problematic.


----------



## topcat (Jul 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His best bet would be to pardon Pence (provided he dirtied him up enough) resign and have Pence Pardon him, it's the only way out for Donald, all the experts say he can't pardon himself. Donald should be on Pence right now like stink on shit to cut a "deal" or soon will be, it's his only way out and they might even give it to him provided he leaves right away, though Pence would talk it over with Joe I figure. Joe could put an end to that bullshit with a phone call to Pence, they are all looking for a way out at this point, Donald most of all, anything goes too, no matter how stupid.


Awe Jeez. Again, pardon Pence for what crime? Skip it, I'm out.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2020)

Esteban Segador said:


> 1. Everyone has the right to express their opinion and then walk away. Instead of sticking around and smashing their face against a brick wall (your immobile opinion)
> 
> 2. My opinion of trump is as follows. He is a traitor. He should suffer a traitors fate. Where I come from, thats not voting the next sock puppet leader in after him and having faith that they have your best interests at heart.
> 
> ...


naive

more like selective hearing but still, naive.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2020)

zeddd said:


> Fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

Here is another very articulate guy, Al used to be kinda chubby, but lives with iron like self discipline these days, dunno what happened to him, maybe health issues. Here he sums up voter fraud in America.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Memo to Trump: 'You Resist Voting Reforms At Every Turn' | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)

Putin installed tRUmp by changing vote totals in 2016 and plans on doing it again, only hope for this time is that the totals are so overwhelming that they won't risk it along with mail in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Putin installed tRUmp by changing vote totals in 2016 and plans on doing it again, only hope for this time is that the totals are so overwhelming that they won't risk it along with mail in.


Trump might order all the Russian mail canceling stamps be removed from the post office so they don't know where the ballot came from! Naw, not smart enough, Donald can't steal this one, it's lose or civil war, he doesn't have a snowball's chance in Hell, most won't vote for him, much less cheat for him and risk prison. Kemp in Georgia and a few other spots, but it will be like a fart in the wind and there will be a tornado blowing in nov.

All the experts aren't shy anymore, there is a consensus, it's baked in, Donald is done and the GOP are in trouble in Dixie. The silent majority are pretty vocal and hate Donald's guts, going after their kids with school reopenings was the last straw for many. Secret federal police snatching people off the streets will cost him bigly at the polls, folks say to themselves, me next?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

One of those not so silent majority, he barely squeaked by in 2016 and they cheated as much as they could then too. Not so many will be as eager to cheat for Donald this time around and there is a laser like focus on the cops, the usual suspects in many incidents of voter suppression. He has lost millions of voters since 2016, here is a typical example of someone who won't be fooled again.

Real people, real opinions.
*Listen as this former Trump supporter delivers an emotional plea to Republicans to vote for Biden*


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless. 

if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party. 

im using anecdotal evidence on this, but i have heard alot of old school democrats or liberals say "man, i cant believe where my party is headed" and on the flip side i havent heard any long time right wingers complain about trump outside of the lincoln project ads (and those are ex mccain gang, so they are pariahs anyhow as far as GOP circles are concerned)

im not clairvoyant so i could be wrong but im seeing a repeat of 2016 here. media and the left confident in their win; if they ran bernie they might have won (both 2016 and 2020).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.
> 
> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.
> 
> ...


Here is yer typical hard core conservative, someone not driven completely nuts by racism, a conditioned response that makes people stupid by shutting down whole sections of their brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.
> 
> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this, the host is a former republican and Bush WH official, it's real journalism, that is what she was trained in, a profession with standards and practices.

What do you think about Trump's management of the covid crises? Watch before you answer.
*Do you think a good POTUS could have defeated this problem and did at least as well as the rest of the world?*
*Trump Turns To A Strategy Of Covering Up Vital Information About Coronavirus | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is yer typical hard core conservative, someone not driven completely nuts by racism, a conditioned response that makes people stupid by shutting down whole sections of their brain.


that ad campaign is run by bill kristol, he is a neocon/statist that supported bush and mccain. 

you are basically showing people who never liked trump and their opinions of him paid for by a PAC. i wouldnt say it is indicative of what the silent majority will do in november. again, im not clairvoyant and have no way of telling the future but to say the above is reflective of the typical conservative aint based in reality


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win.


Im curious where you see the evidence of this from?


stalebiscuit said:


> all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.


The flip side of that is the people who are in his cult haven't cared about anything he has done. Nobody is saying his base is not rock solid, just that the disinformation and propaganda massive attack to cause voter suppression at just enough of a level that Trump was able to get the 80k votes he needed to overcome the 2million more votes Clinton had. 

Biden is not able to get trolled and evoke the same 'feelings' as the decades of trolling of Clinton caused her. 



stalebiscuit said:


> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.


This actually makes no sense at all. Maybe you could reexplain this part?



stalebiscuit said:


> im using anecdotal evidence on this, but i have heard alot of old school democrats or liberals say "man, i cant believe where my party is headed" and on the flip side i havent heard any long time right wingers complain about trump outside of the lincoln project ads (and those are ex mccain gang, so they are pariahs anyhow as far as GOP circles are concerned)


Like in real life you have heard this? Or on news/online kind of thing?



stalebiscuit said:


> im not clairvoyant so i could be wrong but im seeing a repeat of 2016 here. media and the left confident in their win; if they ran bernie they might have won (both 2016 and 2020).


Are you an American, and if so do you understand the attack our citizens are currently under by the Russian military? Because it is important that it is understood by every American (and any other democracies citizens), because it is impacting us all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.
> 
> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.
> 
> ...


”I don’t like trump but”

Shut the fuck up


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> that ad campaign is run by bill kristol, he is a neocon/statist that supported bush and mccain.
> 
> you are basically showing people who never liked trump and their opinions of him paid for by a PAC. i wouldnt say it is indicative of what the silent majority will do in november. again, im not clairvoyant and have no way of telling the future but to say the above is reflective of the typical conservative aint based in reality


lol @ silent majority 

You mean the 35% of Americans who won’t stop shouting hysterically whenever someone says happy holidays?


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im curious where you see the evidence of this from?
> 
> The flip side of that is the people who are in his cult haven't cared about anything he has done. Nobody is saying his base is not rock solid, just that the disinformation and propaganda massive attack to cause voter suppression at just enough of a level that Trump was able to get the 80k votes he needed to overcome the 2million more votes Clinton had.
> 
> ...


-no concrete evidence, calling it how i see it

-maybe, but cult of personality or not to many people they have to choose between trump and biden. i dont think voter suppression is the issue here, fact is trump won 2016 because the dems ran clinton (evil incarnate) and snubbed bernie who might have won. this year, 2020, they snub bernie again and run biden who is in many ways just as undesirable as clinton being a career politician and his run ins with sex assault scandals. 

-sure, many long time centrist and democrats who may have held their nose and voted for trump/clinton in 2016 will do so again or recuse themselves altogether. this could be true for trump to with GOP support but considering he has basically stayed the same since 2016 i dont see hiw support wavering versus a party who twice snubbed bernie and caters to fringe elements like BLM (that shit is scary to alot of moderates). i could be wrong of course, i cant see the future

-mostly anecdotal on my end, but yes, i know of several people i would label as moderate who feel this way

-i am american, and ohh no the russian thing. its overplayed at this point and the only ones who give russian myth any credence are known left wing groups such as msnbc. let me understand, the russians use social media to influence the gullible and stupids opinion? how is that different from......any other group foreign or domestic? do the chinese not engage in disinformation campaigns? what about the GOP and the democrats? big tech like facebook surely wouldnt promote or hide or censor opinion to push an agenda would they? how about NGOs, they wouldnt lie or create fake news. or how about the news itself? i dont understand the russian election meddling charge, like did they hack voting machines? did agents of the kgb drive a group of elderly voters to the desert so they would miss voting? did they convince everyone that election day was november 5th? seriously, what did the russians specifically do other than engage in what every other group out there is doing? as an individual in a democratic republic, before i vote i tend to learn as much as i can from varying sources before i throw my support behind anything......and thats why i am a political nihilist (i am not republican or democrat)


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

@stalebiscuit, you're not clairvoyant, you're blind.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> ”I don’t like trump but”
> 
> Shut the fuck up


lol does a different set of views bother you? ive said my peace


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> and thats why i am a political nihilist (i am not republican or democrat)


Nether is trump. Lets milk this country.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> -no concrete evidence, calling it how i see it
> 
> -maybe, but cult of personality or not to many people they have to choose between trump and biden. i dont think voter suppression is the issue here, fact is trump won 2016 because the dems ran clinton (evil incarnate) and snubbed bernie who might have won. this year, 2020, they snub bernie again and run biden who is in many ways just as undesirable as clinton being a career politician and his run ins with sex assault scandals.
> 
> ...


I think all of the above can be cleared up with the last part. Unfortunately it would appear that you have been slammed with the propaganda (because a lot of it was designed to trick people into thinking the exact way you described above), that you below are at the same time saying is 'overplayed'.



stalebiscuit said:


> -i am american, and ohh no the russian thing. its overplayed at this point and the only ones who give russian myth any credence are known left wing groups such as msnbc. let me understand, the russians use social media to influence the gullible and stupids opinion? how is that different from......any other group foreign or domestic? do the chinese not engage in disinformation campaigns?


As far as China goes, it is tough because we have a actual military attacking us right now that is not being dealt with first.

I highly recommend you watching this video that described the exact way they are able to pinpoint propaganda to each voter.





This is the guy that set up the Russians to have the tools to attack our nation, also a portion of the Facebook leak came from Cabridge Analytica. 

It is different in many ways, first and most important, it is illegal for Trump to accept foreign aide in a campaign.







As an American this is one of the most important things to try to understand right now. There is so many propaganda spam opportunities online that the Russian military have weaponized against us, this is why people are having such a difficult time discussing anything in real life, they get so used to the trolling online that it inevitably carries over into the real world.



stalebiscuit said:


> what about the GOP and the democrats? big tech like facebook surely wouldnt promote or hide or censor opinion to push an agenda would they? how about NGOs, they wouldnt lie or create fake news. or how about the news itself?


Unlike the Russians these companies have actual laws that they have to adhere to or pay huge fines and face jail time, because they are Americans. And especially the news, they have to be sure that they do things like not give false information on air or face lawsuits. 

The problem withhow this attack on our nation is having websites that cat fish as 'news' and TV stations that use their stories giving them increased credibility. These websites/cherry picked stories by accurately sourced news sites (like AP) 



stalebiscuit said:


> i dont understand the russian election meddling charge, like did they hack voting machines? did agents of the kgb drive a group of elderly voters to the desert so they would miss voting? did they convince everyone that election day was november 5th? seriously, what did the russians specifically do other than engage in what every other group out there is doing? as an individual in a democratic republic, before i vote i tend to learn as much as i can from varying sources before i throw my support behind anything......and thats why i am a political nihilist (i am not republican or democrat)


They did hack every single states election boards. They did have a lot of spam doing things like telling people to text their votes, wrong dates, and all the other spam related to the last minute disinformation to suppress votes.

But the majority of their impact was by swaying people to think the way you are seeming to believe by spamming you for at least a decade about all of the 'both sides' nonsense. I would suggest not looking for 'varying sources', I would look at the handful of high credible and accurately sourced news sites and get the full story. Also any instead of clips/edited speeches, looking at the actual hearings/speeches is very worthwhile. It is incredibly easy to cherry pick anything you like and find stuff to sound/look bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> that ad campaign is run by bill kristol, he is a neocon/statist that supported bush and mccain.
> 
> you are basically showing people who never liked trump and their opinions of him paid for by a PAC. i wouldnt say it is indicative of what the silent majority will do in november. again, im not clairvoyant and have no way of telling the future but to say the above is reflective of the typical conservative aint based in reality


It reflects the popular sentiment in the country, you are witnessing not just the demise of Trump and Trumpism, but the slaughter and eventual extinction of the elephants, after nov they will no longer be in the room.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.
> 
> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.
> 
> ...


*In **addition** to the shit scented breathlessness, the willful ignorance and regurgitated imbecile turds i reported you for magat like gullibility*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> -no concrete evidence, calling it how i see it
> 
> -maybe, but cult of personality or not to many people they have to choose between trump and biden. i dont think voter suppression is the issue here, fact is trump won 2016 because the dems ran clinton (evil incarnate) and snubbed bernie who might have won. this year, 2020, they snub bernie again and run biden who is in many ways just as undesirable as clinton being a career politician and his run ins with sex assault scandals.
> 
> ...


"*How you see it"? Simple f'en rube no one gaf about your perspective as a leech in an impeached pig's lie hole.

*


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I think all of the above can be cleared up with the last part. Unfortunately it would appear that you have been slammed with the propaganda (because a lot of it was designed to trick people into thinking the exact way you described above), that you below are at the same time saying is 'overplayed'.
> 
> 
> As far as China goes, it is tough because we have a actual military attacking us right now that is not being dealt with first.
> ...


i dont understand how the above is election meddling

for instance, i dont use facebook or social media outside a few message boards. i was not targeted by russians or big tech in either instance, at least not in any more of a way than any user posting anything. 

i believe in freedom of speech, goes both ways. in economics the related idea is called caveat emptor, caveat venditor. buyer and seller beware. if voter suppression in your opinion consists of influencing the most gullible via false news perhaps pure democracy is not a good thing lol

i mean, not to sound like an elitist but if you are too fucking retarded to know you cant text a vote in your probably shouldnt be voting.

i dont need sources, plenty on both sides who lie or mislead. what i want to know is what the russian are accused of doing and if it is fucking with idiots on social media how is that illegal or even a big influence? 

and they hacked boards? did they go in and change votes from clinton to trump? sorry the russian story is only a big deal to the never trumpers, as it is the only explanation given as to how he could have possibly won in their eyes. if he wins in november, would it be the russians again?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i dont understand how the above is election meddling
> 
> for instance, i dont use facebook or social media outside a few message boards. i was not targeted by russians or big tech in either instance, at least not in any more of a way than any user posting anything.
> 
> ...


Have you ever had a Facebook or other major website account? And do your friends/family use them?

It might be easier to just give you any specific example using something you care about and go from there. It is like a card trick that is going on, right now because you are skeptical of this attack, it will be easier to show you how the trick works with you participating in it.






Being able to first understand that we all are widely exposed online, and even though you may think you are anonymous, chances are you are still exposed and everything you do online data is being used to create a profile on you. The Trump Trolls (foreign and domestic (even though Parscale got demoted, he is still running the troll factory)) are using that information to make sure that the websites/stories you get highlight those specific things in ways that you care about.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i dont understand how the above is election meddling
> 
> for instance, i dont use facebook or social media outside a few message boards. i was not targeted by russians or big tech in either instance, at least not in any more of a way than any user posting anything.
> 
> ...


How much money are you losing due to Russian sanctions?

500 Billion?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)

Not sure why you guys argue with the same troll time and time again that just switches from one sock account after another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure why you guys argue with the same troll time and time again that just switches from one sock account after another.


Boredom and a chance to post anti Trump and pro Joe ads. It's fun to take a poke at em from time to time, gets that pissed off feeling out and directed at the right people. If a guy ain't pissed about what is happening with tens of thousands of citizens lives not worth a fucking mean tweet...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure why you guys argue with the same troll time and time again that just switches from one sock account after another.


If I didn't know people like this in real life that actually believe this garbage propaganda, I would be more than happy to walk away (like I did back in 2013).


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Have you ever had a Facebook or other major website account? And do your friends/family use them?
> 
> It might be easier to just give you any specific example using something you care about and go from there. It is like a card trick that is going on, right now because you are skeptical of this attack, it will be easier to show you how the trick works with you participating in it.
> 
> ...


but thats just called targeted marketing. the same could easily be said about the other side as well. its less about influence and more about gaining views (revenue) feed the consumer with what they want


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Not sure why you guys argue with the same troll time and time again that just switches from one sock account after another.


The ads I posted caused him to pop his head up where he was exposed to ads and patriotic propaganda and had his head promptly chopped off.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i dont understand how the above is election meddling
> 
> for instance, i dont use facebook or social media outside a few message boards. i was not targeted by russians or big tech in either instance, at least not in any more of a way than any user posting anything.
> 
> ...


Do you cheer Dear Larder when he drinks water with one hand? Stares directly into a solar eclipse? Uh, huh, thought so.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> but thats just called targeted marketing. the same could easily be said about the other side as well. its less about influence and more about gaining views (revenue) feed the consumer with what they want


Obviously someone is not paying you for this, so I'll just let Americans handle ya and have some fun with yer asshole.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> but thats just called targeted marketing. the same could easily be said about the other side as well. its less about influence and more about gaining views (revenue) feed the consumer with what they want


Do you know that the Russian military had a $1.25 million a month budget to attack our democracy.?



Their entire point is to spam every voter to the point that they believe what their online social circles are telling them is accurate, even when it is completely cherry picked events used to create a narrative of how bad everything is. Unfortunately it is being used currently by Trump who is able to move the news cycle in any direction at anytime, which makes it far harder to help people understand what is happening. If they can't get people to want to vote for Trump, they will use everything he does to build 'left' credibility while also attacking the politicians that don't have Russian interests as their top priority.

Also it is not the same, it is a foreign military getting involved in our elections, which is highly illegal. And Trump gave them our voting data. So they gained the ability to attack you in the district you are in. You and your family are under attack, it is important you understand this. Because you really are pretending like this is not a big deal, and it is.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> but thats just called targeted marketing. the same could easily be said about the other side as well. its less about influence and more about gaining views (revenue) feed the consumer with what they want


*You're generous as a motherfucker with the imbecile diarrhea!*


----------



## stalebiscuit (Jul 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Do you know that the Russian military had a $1.25 million a month budget to attack our democracy.?
> 
> View attachment 4628824
> 
> ...


so? i wonder what our defense budget is to destabilize yemen for the wahhabists?

and a foreign military is involved with the election being illegal? what law? like, is the FBI supposed to raid the kremlin to arrest the offenders half a world away? with all that you could rightfully criticize trump for why hyper focus on something that is not an issue? how are the russians attacking me?

*edit* i just got a good look at the legal document, is that request for admissions, an order? what document am i looking at? seems like its the accusatory part of a lawsuit and not an agreed fact


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> so? i wonder what our defense budget is to destabilize yemen for the wahhabists?
> 
> and a foreign military is involved with the election being illegal? what law? like, is the FBI supposed to raid the kremlin to arrest the offenders half a world away? with all that you could rightfully criticize trump for why hyper focus on something that is not an issue? how are the russians attacking me?
> 
> *edit* i just got a good look at the legal document, is that request for admissions, an order? what document am i looking at? seems like its the accusatory part of a lawsuit and not an agreed fact


'Whataboutism' as an American discussing a foreign nations attack on our democracy to someone who said they are also a fellow American, is pretty much a conversation killer.







You are seemingly very closed to understanding what this attack is all about. And have yet to actually post something you care about showing that you are not actually here to have a conversation, but to push the 'don't vote' nonsense.

The reference I posted above is form the actual indictment. The Russian military broke our laws to help get Trump elected by attacking over 180 million Americans that have been shown in numerous public reports detailing how they did it. 



I would highly recommend as a fellow American that you read the bi-partisan Senate report on the Russian militiaries attack on our citizens. Until we can get past this people who may be exactly what they say are indistinguishable from a paid foreign troll.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> so? i wonder what our defense budget is to destabilize yemen for the wahhabists?
> 
> and a foreign military is involved with the election being illegal? what law? like, is the FBI supposed to raid the kremlin to arrest the offenders half a world away? with all that you could rightfully criticize trump for why hyper focus on something that is not an issue? how are the russians attacking me?
> 
> *edit* i just got a good look at the legal document, is that request for admissions, an order? what document am i looking at? seems like its the accusatory part of a lawsuit and not an agreed fact


youre not any good at this


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2020)

stalebiscuit said:


> i wonder what this thread is going to look like in november when trump wins. just saying, not a fan of either trump or biden but at this point it looks like trump is set for a 2020 november win. all the people upset with his policies/actions seem to be the same ones who would be upset with him regardless.
> 
> if the above is true then the real nail in the coffin was the democrat party itself. alot of long time democrats feel alienated by the party (identity politics is great for marketing, but in an actual democratic vote the moderate element is often pushed the other direction by the fringe). not that all republicans support trump but the choice comes down to a president who at worst will tweet some stupid shit or choosing a representative (and biden was the best they could come up with?) from a now "radical" party.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as anecdotal evidence, that's just dressing up what "somebody said" with weasel words.

The 2018 election polls are a really bad sign for Republicans, not just Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

Let's be clear..these kids were hunted; surprised Don jr wasn't there:

One of the kids was able to give his dad info before he died..florida of course, DeSantis and Trump are responsible- and both are going down.









A Florida man called his dad and said 'help' moments before he was killed alongside his friends, police say


Three Florida friends who planned to go fishing late Friday evening were found dead after one of them attempted to call his father for help, Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd said in a news conference.




www.cnn.com





our brothers and sisters need to arm themselves with spray pepper gel wear around your neck..it doesn't wash off the perp is going to the hospital after your discharge from 20 feet away.

i guarantee the perp will discover orrifices he never knew existed. 20$





Amazon.com : SABRE RED Tactical Pepper Gel with Belt Holster – Gel is Safer – Maximum Police Strength Gel OC Spray, Quick Access Flip Top, 18-foot (5.5 m) Range, 18 Bursts – Designed for Security Personnel : Pepper Spray : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com : SABRE RED Tactical Pepper Gel with Belt Holster – Gel is Safer – Maximum Police Strength Gel OC Spray, Quick Access Flip Top, 18-foot (5.5 m) Range, 18 Bursts – Designed for Security Personnel : Pepper Spray : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





also this for backup:





Amazon.com : VIPERTEK VTS-989-1 Billion Heavy Duty Stun Gun - Rechargeable with LED Flashlight : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : VIPERTEK VTS-989-1 Billion Heavy Duty Stun Gun - Rechargeable with LED Flashlight : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





it's literally like this (just make certain it's justified):


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


It will go down in the history of the World as the pandemic of 2019/20, but here in the USA, it will forever be known as Trumps biggest fuckup, that no matter how much spin he pulls out of his fat ass, he alone owns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It will go down in the history of the World as the pandemic of 2019/20, but here in the USA, it will forever be known as Trumps biggest fuckup, that no matter how much spin he pulls out of his fat ass, he alone owns.


The reaction, from republicans I might add, Trump is going down like Hitler his hero, everyday he makes new enemies and everyday his enemies make new friends.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

so he's raffling off an autographed MAGA hat for donations.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

the list:









Here's the full list of President Donald Trump's executive orders


It's been less than a month since Donald Trump took office, and the 45th president has already signed a dozen executive orders.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

Your 'Doomscrolling' Breeds Anxiety. Here's How To Stop The Cycle


So many of us do it: the long scroll through grim news on social media before bed. A cognitive behavioral specialist offers advice on how to stop "doomscrolling" for the sake of your mental health.




www.npr.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

Law School Class. Obstruction of Justice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> Law School Class. Obstruction of Justice.


Yer lawyer Topcat, pro bono, I figure there's a slot for him in Joe's DOJ and there are a thousand like him who want Donald's ass very badly.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer lawyer Topcat, pro bono, I figure there's a slot for him in Joe's DOJ and there are a thousand like him who want Donald's ass very badly.


_This _is why Mueller didn't proceed with a subpoena. He didn't want to void a future prosecution of Individual 1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> Law School Class. Obstruction of Justice.


Been a student for awhile, got me American legal edumacation from the feller!  Pro bono too!


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Been a student for awhile, got me American legal edumacation from the feller!  Pro bono too!


Glenn Kirschner is fighting "because justice matters."


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> Glenn Kirschner is fighting "because justice matters."


'here, right matters' -Lt. Col. Vindman


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'here, right matters' -Lt. Col. Vindman


There _are some_ that have principles and ethics. They are not part of the Republican Party in Congress, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'here, right matters' -Lt. Col. Vindman


They are on the same team and Vindman will be made whole if he wishes, there is no one in the regular service who has nothing but respect for him, including the top brass, Joe could easily make him whole, but there are other, more important jobs for such a man. The medal of freedom too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

"Feds stay clear! Moms are here!"








Moms Form Human Shield In Front Of Portland Protestors


Around 400 moms showed up to help protect protesters.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are on the same team and Vindman will be made whole if he wishes, there is no one in the regular service who has nothing but respect for him, including the top brass, Joe could easily make him whole, but there are other, more important jobs for such a man. The medal of freedom too.


I hope everyone who has been wronged in the last 4 years, will be made right.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Feds stay clear! Moms are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get me my Diet Coke and mom jeans!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

'The American people will decide this election; the US government is perfectly capable of throwing out any trespassers'. -VP Joe Biden


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I hope everyone who has been wronged in the last 4 years, will be made right.


If they honored their oaths, no problem, it is very important too, for those who didn't and are still working in government, that might be a different matter, it is also very important to set examples. Federal government service is a lot like military service, you are not allowed to obey illegal orders, getting fired for doing the right thing is part of the deal too. You keep the faith and hope a better government will come in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 19, 2020)

'It's propaganda': Anti-mask crowd rallies at Ohio capital, derides doctors, claims government overreach


Hundreds of maskless people gathered Saturday at the Ohio Statehouse to protest what they see as overreach by government officials.



www.usatoday.com





“I trust myself,” Pierson said. “I am the science.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> get me my Diet Coke and mom jeans!


See what I mean about the manual and popular support in the face of a crackdown? Download the book, Donald never read it, but he wants trouble, more of the same that got him hammered in the polls the last time. That boy don't learn, guess that's why they call him a moron, a glutton for punishment, he'll get it too..


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 19, 2020)

Donald said he would eventually be right, magically disappear.....


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'It's propaganda': Anti-mask crowd rallies at Ohio capital, derides doctors, claims government overreach
> 
> 
> Hundreds of maskless people gathered Saturday at the Ohio Statehouse to protest what they see as overreach by government officials.
> ...



oops

Get ready for another outbreak.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> I hope everyone who has been wronged in the last 4 years, will be made right.


Even Andrew McCabe. Denied a pension by the vindictive prezydint. Make him whole. (law and union term)


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The reaction, from republicans I might add, Trump is going down like Hitler his hero, everyday he makes new enemies and everyday his enemies make new friends.


Too this day over 80% of Republican's approve of Trump's performance as POTUS.
What does that tell you about Republicans?
In 1936 80% of the German population approved of Hitler.
How did that work out?
Fucking Republicans are a fucking blight, and now those rats are trying too distance themselves, again, from that toxic menace named Trump.
Sorry motherfuckers, too fucking late.
The GOP owns Trump, he/that is their true face & now they know the American public knows that also & they're scared shitless.
We'll see Democracy in action on November 3 and I foresee a righteous beat down of the Republican party, and it will be about time.
Fuck those lying scumbags, the bullshit is over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Too this day over 80% of Republican's approve of Trump's performance as POTUS.
> What does that tell you about Republicans?
> In 1936 80% of the German population approved of Hitler.
> How did that work out?
> ...


Amen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Too this day over 80% of Republican's approve of Trump's performance as POTUS.
> What does that tell you about Republicans?
> In 1936 80% of the German population approved of Hitler.
> How did that work out?
> ...


Soon they will be singing this song


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Too this day over 80% of Republican's approve of Trump's performance as POTUS.
> What does that tell you about Republicans?
> In 1936 80% of the German population approved of Hitler.
> How did that work out?
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Too this day over 80% of Republican's approve of Trump's performance as POTUS.
> What does that tell you about Republicans?
> In 1936 80% of the German population approved of Hitler.
> How did that work out?
> ...


November 3 baby.

For now, the polls don't have any predictive power for who will win. A lot can happen in 3 1/2 months, so, I wish I could be as confident in the results as you. In the last few days ahead of the '16 election, Clinton was given 70% chance of winning and people were talking about a landslide for her. I said then and I'll say right now, that's too low of an estimate to feel comfortable. 95% is where I'll feel as comfortable.

Meanwhile Trump's ICE goons in Portland are showing us Trump's next tactic. He can't win by being a good president, so he's trying to win by appealing to the law and order crowd. It worked for Nixon in 1968. This is not then but Trump doesn't seem to think so. Hitler had the Reichstag fire staged to cement his status as fuhrer in 1933. Trump has Black Lives Matter movement. It's going to be a long, hot summer.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> November 3 baby.
> 
> For now, the polls don't have any predictive power for who will win. A lot can happen in 3 1/2 months, so, I wish I could be as confident in the results as you. In the last few days ahead of the '16 election, Clinton was given 70% chance of winning and people were talking about a landslide for her. I said then and I'll say right now, that's too low of an estimate to feel comfortable. 95% is where I'll feel as comfortable.
> 
> Meanwhile Trump's ICE goons in Portland are showing us Trump's next tactic. He can't win by being a good president, so he's trying to win by appealing to the law and order crowd. It worked for Nixon in 1968. This is not then but Trump doesn't seem to think so. Hitler had the Reichstag fire staged to cement his status as fuhrer in 1933. Trump has Black Lives Matter movement. It's going to be a long, hot summer.


Yes, we cannot let our guard down. We *must* get the vote out in numbers too numerous to discount.
What kind of political strategy is division? He ran as a non-political and that is what he is, a failed businessman, multiplied. A conman, for short.
Get ready for a lot of violence.


----------



## topcat (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 19, 2020)

http://imgur.com/6YXZ4Sd


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Soon they will be singing this song


I met Brenda Lee in ~1986 at a little gas station/store in Mesquite, NV 

She had a yellow corvette


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

"I'll be right, _eventually_. I'll say it again, it's going to disappear and I'll be right." -Individual 1, simpleton

"Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it and _eventually_, they'll believe it." -Adolph Hitler


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Call out the instigators
Because there's something in the air
We've got to get together sooner or later
Because the revolution's here
And you know it's right


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 20, 2020)

Iowa's richest man, lawyers and private schools land Paycheck Protection Program funds


The federal government gave Iowa’s richest man up to $6.3 million in coronavirus stimulus money intended to help small businesses, and he's far from the only deep-pocketed or politically connected Iowa business owner to benefit from the program. Seed geneticist Harry Stine received six...




news.google.com


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Trump campaign of fascism.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Iowa's richest man, lawyers and private schools land Paycheck Protection Program funds
> 
> 
> The federal government gave Iowa’s richest man up to $6.3 million in coronavirus stimulus money intended to help small businesses, and he's far from the only deep-pocketed or politically connected Iowa business owner to benefit from the program. Seed geneticist Harry Stine received six...
> ...


This is why Trump will win 2020, he serves the people in America that matter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> This is why Trump will win 2020, he serves the people in America that matter.


Actually he's gonna lose, because he fucked over the people that matter, the voters.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Call out the instigators
> Because there's something in the air
> We've got to get together sooner or later
> Because the revolution's here
> And you know it's right


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2020)

Let’s get “ mental “ ... im sure his sharpie was close by. 




Trump Scored high in idiot / retard percentile.
Winning.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2020)

They should run a copy over to kanye that fucker is full bat shit crazy.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let’s get “ mental “ ... im sure his sharpie was close by.
> 
> 
> Trump Scored high in idiot / retard percentile.
> Winning.



Plus, the pea-brain cheats on every test or game ...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> This is why Trump will win 2020, he serves the people in America that matter.


richest man = one vote


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let’s get “ mental “ ... im sure his sharpie was close by.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630006View attachment 4630008View attachment 4630005
> ...


Morning Joe ripped him a new one on the Wallace interview.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


hey, hey..my, my


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


Nice that Neil gets to *vote the Republicans out* now.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

they're coming back whether you want them to or not- guess who's in the starring role with the 'new' numbers that are being reported directly to him?









Trump says briefings will return and touts masks, in apparent shift amid surge in Covid cases


President Donald Trump took a pair of steps Monday that seemed to offer quiet acknowledgment that the coronavirus strategy he has adopted for the past several weeks -- to largely ignore the pandemic -- has wounded him politically and failed to contain the raging crisis.




www.cnn.com





*'..i said slow the testing down, please..'*


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're coming back whether you want them to or not- guess who's in the starring role with the 'new' numbers that are being reported directly to him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This way he gets a big audience for his daily campaign rally.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

new..sung to the tune of 'we are the world'.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually he's gonna lose, because he fucked over the people that matter, the voters.


Biden will win the popular vote, but Trump will win the presidentancy. Its not like the person with the most votes wins in America.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Biden will win the popular vote, but Trump will win the presidentancy. Its not like the person with the most votes wins in America.


true that ^^^^


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Plus, the pea-brain cheats on every test or game ...


I guess he couldn’t find someone to pay as a ringer for this test ..... lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Biden will win the popular vote, but Trump will win the presidentancy. Its not like the person with the most votes wins in America.


True, but have you watched the news lately?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


i heard the troops totally hate him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2020)

Only thing trump has going for himself ...

He is the BEST at being trolled and made into a meme.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Trump makes his yearly boast that he will sign legislation for a health care plan in the Chris Wallace interview. He's done this annually and nobody calls him on it when it doesn't appear. He counts on that, too. The people will forget and ignore what I said.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

By the way, Chris Wallace is playing softball, while everyone else is playing T-ball, so it _looks like_ hardball. Don't give Chris Wallace too much credit.
Edit: credit goes to David Pakman for that analogy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Trump makes his yearly boast that he will sign legislation for a health care plan in the Chris Wallace interview. He's done this annually and nobody calls him on it when it doesn't appear. He counts on that, too. The people will forget and ignore what I said.


it's going to be done in two weeks


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> By the way, Chris Wallace is playing softball, while everyone else is playing T-ball, so it _looks like_ hardball. Don't give Chris Wallace too much credit.


actually, it's been so long and sycophant, it *feels* like hardball.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's going to be done in two weeks


Mark your calendars.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2020)

WELL WELL WELL ..... Faux News has got some problems.

You gotta love the smell of Karma in the afternoon.
This is *only *a few pages of the 39 page complaint ( naming Tucker Carlson , Ed Henry , Sean Hannity , Fox News Network and Howard Kurtz. ) filed by Jennifer Eckhart *and *Cathy Areu .

*Full Link : https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6998437/Eckhart.pdf

Note ; There are very graphic descriptions listed. So go grab a beer and enjoy. 


See link above for FULL complaint. *

I guess Tucker and the boys will have to extend their “ vacations “.


----------



## Moldy (Jul 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> WELL WELL WELL ..... Faux News has got some problems.
> 
> You gotta love the smell of Karma in the afternoon.
> This is *only *a few pages of the 39 page complaint ( naming Tucker Carlson , Ed Henry , Sean Hannity , Fox News Network and Howard Kurtz. ) filed by Jennifer Eckhart *and *Cathy Areu .
> ...


Bunch of fucking pigs over there. Sounds like the 70's in that place. They'll be trash talking the victim as a loose whore, blah, blah, etc. I hope Tucker gets his balls cut off by his wife.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm nearly half way through the Trump/Chris Wallace interview. I don't know if I can stomach the rest, but here's a tidbit:
"So, there's a whole thing here, we won two World Wars, two World Wars, *beautiful* World Wars, that were vicious and hahribble..."
Just ten seconds worth of racist defense of Confederate _traitors _named for military forts. Just go to 18:50 to 19:00 and listen to what the sweaty hog says.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Trump makes his yearly boast that he will sign legislation for a health care plan in the Chris Wallace interview. He's done this annually and nobody calls him on it when it doesn't appear. He counts on that, too. The people will forget and ignore what I said.


He also repeatedly claims that he's built the best economy in the history of the country, and the world.

His supporters will remember later this year when they are homeless because of eviction, and have zero coverage to take their sick kids to a doctor, and due to being unemployed, there's no coverage through there either. Whether that happens before or after the election is yet to be seen. I suspect the misery will happen long before November.

Edit: However, with all of that said, his supporters are clearly not overly bright, so it's very possible they'll blame Obama, Clinton, George Floyd or them pesky cancer causing windmills for their misery.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> He also repeatedly claims that he's built the best economy in the history of the country, and the world.
> 
> His supporters will remember later this year when they are homeless because of eviction, and have zero coverage to take their sick kids to a doctor, and due to being unemployed, there's no coverage through there either. Whether that happens before or after the election is yet to be seen. I suspect the misery will happen long before November.
> 
> Edit: However, with all of that said, his supporters are clearly not overly bright, so it's very possible they'll blame Obama, Clinton, George Floyd or them pesky cancer causing windmills for their misery.


Fayk nooz, immygrents, deep state, gubmint...wait, no, dat's not raht, shewt, now Ahm cunfyoozed. Ahminna takes me a nap, mah haid hurtz.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> He also repeatedly claims that he's built the best economy in the history of the country, and the world.
> 
> His supporters will remember later this year when they are homeless because of eviction, and have zero coverage to take their sick kids to a doctor, and due to being unemployed, there's no coverage through there either. Whether that happens before or after the election is yet to be seen. I suspect the misery will happen long before November.


The plague in the red states will bring him down surer than shit, if he loses any of the the three key states in the south he has absolutely no path to victory, even if he cheats and he always does as much as he can, so do the republicans. They cheated as much as they could in 2016 and squeaked by with Russian help and money in three key swing states, all those states are off the table now too. A sure sign is the panic setting in in the republican senate, the cook political report called 20 additional congressional seats to the dems hands down. Ms Lindsey is in serious trouble in SC and Cornan? in Texas running for his life and TEXAS in play for the electoral college, it is grim indeed for the elephants.

No one is gonna let up, but it is hopeful, Donald's history and attitude will cause people to seek insurance no matter what the polls say, no one is going to stay home, if he forces them to show up, they will do so with masks and lawn chairs, with an army of pro bono lawyers at their backs, cell phones in hand, organised and ready for battle


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

More lawyering, this guy will be part of the team watching the polls and collecting evidence. Local election officials are going to feel nervous with these guys standing over their shoulder with a cellphone on record. Not to mention many will be running and staffing the DOJ after the new year and will prosecute election violations vigorously.

Watching Chris Wallace, Donald wouldn't stand a snowball's chance in Hell against Joe. It would be an ass whipping of epic proportions plain and simple, Donald will snowflake out and run away. Bullshit walks, money talks and the truth sticks around, Joe will have the venue to himself after Donald storms out in protest.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Wallace's interview of Trump reveals his lies, racism, callousness and cognitive decline*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> True, but have you watched the news lately?


Yes, all the billionaires are getting your tax money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yes, all the billionaires are getting your tax money.


I'm Canadian, but still the same bunch though they bite less here than in America, some of these asshole are psychos like Murdock an Aussie who immigrated to America visa the UK, where he profited from social division and bullshit too. Maybe a psycho test would be useful for immigrants too, at least for the rich ones like Rupert.


----------



## topcat (Jul 20, 2020)

Tawkin' 'bout fake nooz. Linda Ronstadt was hip to Rupert Murdoch in 1983. Great interview, but if you want a quote, go to 9:00 to 10:00.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm Canadian, but still the same bunch though they bite less here than in America, some of these asshole are psychos like Murdock an Aussie who immigrated to America visa the UK, where he profited from social division and bullshit too. Maybe a psycho test would be useful for immigrants too, at least for the rich ones like Rupert.


It seems like only the corrupt get into power. Where in Canada you at? I'm in SoOn.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



*and man about to perform his next magic trick^^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

Donald digs deeper, much deeper into the hole, he's using dynamite on the bedrock of his base in an effort to get even lower and break social and historical records I suppose. He sure doesn't understand Americans, at least the way I understand them and the experts agree too, the only one who doesn't really understand is Donald and he is socially retarded.

Moscow Mitch must be hyperventilating in terror at the prospect.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump plans to send federal law enforcement to Democratic-led U.S. cities amid protest crackdown*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> It seems like only the corrupt get into power. Where in Canada you at? I'm in SoOn.


Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, on an island at the end of the world, we still had covid here though, the province has been free of the plague for over a month and more, responsible government is the first principal, personal ideological pipedreams are a distant second.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Bunch of fucking pigs over there. Sounds like the 70's in that place. They'll be trash talking the victim as a loose whore, blah, blah, etc. I hope Tucker gets his balls cut off by his wife.


Trump keeps his balls in a jar.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2020)

Donald is fucking everybody, the GOP, his base in the south, but especially himself, you might see a landslide the likes of which have not been seen in decades, if it happens, the GOP senate will get hammered. Every state Donald loses in Nov, the republican senator(s) up for reelection will most likely lose too, as people go blue from the top of the ballot to the bottom. No one will trust the polls, or Donald and they want him gone bad and will more before election day, no worries about motivation or turn out this time around. Most patriots wouldn't miss it for the world, covid be damned, masks if he makes them vote in person. He's fucked and he knows it, so do the republicans and they are very worried for good reason too, maybe not impeaching the asshole was a bad idea. They should have took the hit, removed and discredited Trump, not that he needed any help in that. Donald would be in prison now and Pence would want him there more than anybody, except Mitch and his wife, he'd be off twitter too and would disappear, except for court dates and further charges.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe: ‘The American People Have Overwhelmingly Turned Against’ Pres. Trump | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe discusses Trump’s rising disapproval ratings as the president continues to show a lack of interest in dealing with the global coronavirus pandemic


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

The IQ of 78 shines through brightly!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is fucking everybody, the GOP, his base in the south, but especially himself, you might see a landslide the likes of which have not been seen in decades, if it happens, the GOP senate will get hammered. Every state Donald loses in Nov, the republican senator(s) up for reelection will most likely lose too, as people go blue from the top of the ballot to the bottom. No one will trust the polls, or Donald and they want him gone bad and will more before election day, no worries about motivation or turn out this time around. Most patriots wouldn't miss it for the world, covid be damned, masks if he makes them vote in person. He's fucked and he knows it, so do the republicans and they are very worried for good reason too, maybe not impeaching the asshole was a bad idea. They should have took the hit, removed and discredited Trump, not that he needed any help in that. Donald would be in prison now and Pence would want him there more than anybody, except Mitch and his wife, he'd be off twitter too and would disappear, except for court dates and further charges.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joe: ‘The American People Have Overwhelmingly Turned Against’ Pres. Trump | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


they missed their opportunity..you can't tell donald 'no'.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The IQ of 78 shines through brightly!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


the sound track will infuriate him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

*Let's talk about how Trump made Biden the most powerful man in the US....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2020)

With No Final Say, Trump Wants To Change Who Counts For Dividing Up Congress' Seats


The president is calling for unauthorized immigrants to be excluded from census numbers used to divide seats in Congress. The Constitution says the count must include every person living in the U.S.




www.npr.org


----------



## PurpleGlurple (Jul 21, 2020)

Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.

All boomers would rather eat pills and drink then take care of their health...……. baby boomers.. the lost generation

Oh and look! Trumps a Boomer too! go figure


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.
> 
> All boomers would rather eat pills and drink then take care of their health...……. baby boomers.. the lost generation


Or we can just blame young folks with no respect for elders due to poor parenting and the internet


----------



## PurpleGlurple (Jul 21, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Or we can just blame young folks with no respect for elders due to poor parenting and the internet


Boomer Logic "Maybe Slave labor from China will save our country..."


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Boomer Logic "Maybe Slave labor from China will save our country..."


Maybe bringing back the draft will teach kids respect?


----------



## PurpleGlurple (Jul 21, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe bringing back the draft will teach kids respect?


What? the Draft that you dodged and went to Canada for? Loser


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> What? the Draft that you dodged and went to Canada for? Loser


i think he had bone spurs actually


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> What? the Draft that you dodged and went to Canada for? Loser


Like I said zero respect and your parents were a failure


----------



## PurpleGlurple (Jul 21, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Like I said zero respect and your parents were a failure


Hard to respect people who think salve labor will solve all problems


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Boomer Logic "Maybe Slave labor from China will save our country..."


Wasn't it Nixon and Reagan who opened up China? Boomer logic, yes. Also silent majority types too. But it was more like Republican free trade policies and we all know Republicans only care about money. 

Trump completely bungled it and it was never about a moral stance, such as opposing slave labor or China's illegal trade practices. But his trade war with China was about the only thing he's initiated that I could support.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2020)

Repub Crooks running wild ....

*Ohio House speaker, 4 others arrested in $60M bribery case*


COLUMBUS, Ohio (AP) — The powerful Republican speaker of the Ohio House and four associates were arrested Tuesday in a $60 million federal bribery case connected to a taxpayer-funded bailout of Ohio’s two nuclear power plants.

Hours after FBI agents raided Speaker Larry Householder’s farm, U.S. Attorney David DeVillers described the ploy as “likely the largest bribery scheme ever perpetrated against the state of Ohio.”

Gov. Mike DeWine, also a Republican, called on Householder to resign immediately, saying it would be impossible for him to be an effective legislative leader given the charges against him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub Crooks running wild ....
> 
> *Ohio House speaker, 4 others arrested in $60M bribery case*
> 
> ...


Donald will pardon them, it's right up his alley


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub Crooks running wild ....
> 
> *Ohio House speaker, 4 others arrested in $60M bribery case*
> 
> ...


_A criminal complaint filed by the FBI says Generation Now received $60 million from an unidentified company over the past three years. In exchange, Householder and the other defendants worked to pass the nuclear plant bailout and block attempts to overturn it. _

Makes my days as a criminal seem unimaginative and small.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 21, 2020)

I love love these Lincoln Project ads ..... BWHAHAHA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.
> 
> All boomers would rather eat pills and drink then take care of their health...……. baby boomers.. the lost generation
> 
> Oh and look! Trumps a Boomer too! go figure


We don't care if you hate your parents, they were probably assholes like you, antisocial personality disorder runs in families.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2020)

Yer lawyer called, time for another pro bono consultation and update.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Court Filings in Cohen, Flynn Cases: Barr/DOJ Punishes Trump's Enemies & Rewards Trump's Friends*





Two new court filings show "A Tale of Two Michaels": Michael Flynn and Michael Cohen. In Michael Flynn's case, Attorney General Bill Barr has nine - count 'em, nine - DOJ lawyers sign a brief saying the full DC Federal Circuit Court of Appeals should not review the decision of the three-judge panel in which two of the three judges said Judge Emmett Sullivan must dismiss Flynn's case. But if you scratch below the surface of the DOJ brief, it falls under the weight of its own poor reasoning. 

In Michael Cohen's case, Cohen's attorneys together with the American Civil Liberties Union seek a Writ of Habeas Corpus, asking the SDNY Federal District Court to order the federal government to release Cohen from what they contend is unlawful confinement. Bill Barr's Bureau of Prisons removed Cohen from his home detention and returned him to prison when he refused to pledge not to speak with the media or write a book. Additionally, Barr's BOP insisted that Cohen sign an agreement that also prohibited his family and friends from speaking to the media or posting anything about Cohen. This is Bill Barr casting the widest imaginable unconstitutional net, violating the First Amendment free-speech rights of Cohen AND his friends and family. 

In this Tale of Two Michaels, regarding Trump, you are either the best of friends or the worst of friends. Trump's enemies get punished while his friends/criminal associates get rewarded.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## spek9 (Jul 21, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.


Mind if I ask what it is you've done for the children of the future generations?

Have you designed an economy for them? Built a semi-sane health care program? Education program?

Honestly, you blame others so freely here, but you haven't stated what you have done to better things.

Best to be out of your parent's basement, and start paying taxes before complaining about a large group of people, don't you think?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 22, 2020)

*Good morning. The U.S. suffers its highest daily death toll since May*.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4631714
> 
> 
> *Good morning. The U.S. suffers its highest daily death toll since May*.
> ...


I think tRUmp is telling Lady G in that pic to go fetch.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 22, 2020)

The impeached slob is directing him to collect the droppings he deposited on the fairway.

If LG is 150-170#, trump looks ~300#+


----------



## Moldy (Jul 22, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.
> 
> All boomers would rather eat pills and drink then take care of their health...……. baby boomers.. the lost generation
> 
> Oh and look! Trumps a Boomer too! go figure


Ah, so true but it's the RW boomers that killed hippy and vilified weed and drugs (Nixon circa 1970 - 1973). I voted McGovern in 72, the blood is not on my booming fucking hands.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

I wonder how the republican "freedom caucus" will do this election, those Trump extremist that highly gerrymandered districts brought you, so far to the right they fucked the GOP. I don't think _Gym_ Jordan and others will be back, I'm sure the Lincoln project has a target on their backs in the coming election. Now they are attacking those defending Dr. Fauci, they must be stupid as stumps, as well as being assholes.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

from a donation EM, Rick Wilson- Lincoln Project..apparently our little emo effem has the sadz:

Last week, we got word from our sources inside the Trump campaign that Jared Kushner—_furious_ about the enormous impact our movement is having on this election—*ordered Trump's allies to "shut down The Lincoln Project."*

Then, yesterday—as if on cue—*Laura Ingraham and her guest little Ben Shapiro—decided to use her platform on Fox News to attack our mission, our founders, and this movement. *

Trump's allies at Fox are after us because what we’re doing is working—and the Trump machine is terrified. Trump's ally Steve Bannon is complaining we're vicious about Trump.


all's fair in love and war and cans of beans..keep your friends close; your enemies closer.

*Lincoln Project Goal: flip Ohio*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> from a donation EM, Rick Wilson- Lincoln Project..apparently our little emo effem has the sadz:
> 
> Last week, we got word from our sources inside the Trump campaign that Jared Kushner—_furious_ about the enormous impact our movement is having on this election—*ordered Trump's allies to "shut down The Lincoln Project."*
> 
> ...


I don't agree with these assholes either on ideology, but I respect them. Beau is not a Biden guy but he knows it's crunch time, beau is on the American left, but he's just a liberal, a constitutionalist, in Canada his views would be considered in the middle by many. Beau does know when crunch time has arrived and he is a patriot, who works against Trump and the republicans, he will vote for Joe, is pragmatic and he is also very smart.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2020)

PurpleGlurple said:


> Blame the Boomer generation for letting the country slip. They were too busy doing drugs and getting free money to protect their children's future.
> 
> All boomers would rather eat pills and drink then take care of their health...……. baby boomers.. the lost generation
> 
> Oh and look! Trumps a Boomer too! go figure


Very simple argument. Simple, easy to say, easy to understand and wrong. 

The blame game is a wonderful propaganda tool.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub Crooks running wild ....
> 
> *Ohio House speaker, 4 others arrested in $60M bribery case*
> 
> ...


i think deep down DeWine is a moderate GOPer = Democrat.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't agree with these assholes either on ideology, but I respect them. Beau is not a Biden guy but he knows it's crunch time, beau is on the American left, but he's just a liberal, a constitutionalist, in Canada his views would be considered in the middle by many. Beau does know when crunch time has arrived and he is a patriot, who works against Trump and the republicans, he will vote for Joe, is pragmatic and he is also very smart.


i believe Beau is a very moderate republican which is a democrat here now..there are a few things recently i've had issue with but we've been so busy with others. one thing bothered me which makes me understand that deep down inside a lion is a lion, some things are very hard wired.

Lincoln Project ideology? you need a psychopath to fight a psychopath..we don't have the stomach for it but it's what's required, friend..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i think deep down DeWine is a moderate GOPer = Democrat.


In the coming chaos some might jump ship. One thing I like to do is get inside the othersides head, to the extent you can with those who are mad. Imagine a landslide in nov. What are the immediate consequences of that? Think all those pissed off assholes who lost their jobs and power because Trump led them to disaster and they had to carry his bullshit are going to continue to support him for over 2 months? Think some of these cutthroats are gonna run for cover immediately? These clowns are undergoing the ultimate stress test right now, with a covid catastrophe, the world recovered and carrying Donald and his baggage on their backs? Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch, they will get hammered at the state level too and next year is redistricting and H.R.-1 and a slew of other election laws and regulations. Fox news is fucked or should be and facebook has more power than any broadcaster, regulation is coming. In 2022 many of the GOPs advantages will be swept away by new laws and the continuing news and investigations of Trump's treason will haunt the republicans running then too.

This is and the "manual" is why I'm optimistic about America, change is bottom up driven (organising) and top down implemented (keep at it). We are living in multicultural societies as well as melting pots, people screw more than they kill each other for a reason!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i believe Beau is a very moderate republican which is a democrat here now..there are a few things recently i've had issue with but we've been so busy with others. one thing bothered me which makes me understand that deep down inside a lion is a lion, some things are very hard wired.
> 
> Lincoln Project ideology? you need a psychopath to fight a psychopath..we don't have the stomach for it but it's what's required, friend..


yep yep yep

Democrats want to explain everything. Blah blah blah. Kerry, Gore, Obama, Clinton. All were windbags. Biden might actually be helped by his stutter in that he doesn't talk as much. Elizabeth Warren, as much as I liked her, was the same as other Democrats. Bernie too. Beau too. 

Democrats are attracted to logical debate. Republicans are repelled by it. "Mission Accomplished" "Build the Wall"

Enter the Lincoln project. Republicans against Trump. For good measure, they are trying to teach Democrats their craft. I don't know if that will take but the messages they convey on their videos are well targeted for Republicans.

Jared Kushner is angry over this? Their problem is Trump. Yet they want to kill the messenger. Trump logic.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 22, 2020)

'The stock market no longer thinks it needs the economy if it has the Fed,' David Rosenberg says


Financial markets don't just depend on the Fed, they won't let it go, notes a famed economist




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

this poor, sweet man..he had no idea..



'remember your oath'..garnered a beating and broken hand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this poor, sweet man..he had no idea..
> 
> View attachment 4632151
> 
> ...


Yep it's images like that that peel away Trump's support the most, they can respect and admire that guy and are paranoid about big guberment, or are suppose to be, I image some of it sunk in.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In the coming chaos some might jump ship. One thing I like to do is get inside the othersides head, to the extent you can with those who are mad. Imagine a landslide in nov. What are the immediate consequences of that? Think all those pissed off assholes who lost their jobs and power because Trump led them to disaster and they had to carry his bullshit are going to continue to support him for over 2 months? Think some of these cutthroats are gonna run for cover immediately? These clowns are undergoing the ultimate stress test right now, with a covid catastrophe, the world recovered and carrying Donald and his baggage on their backs? Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch, they will get hammered at the state level too and next year is redistricting and H.R.-1 and a slew of other election laws and regulations. Fox news is fucked or should be and facebook has more power than any broadcaster, regulation is coming. In 2022 many of the GOPs advantages will be swept away by new laws and the continuing news and investigations of Trump's treason will haunt the republicans running then too.
> 
> This is and the "manual" is why I'm optimistic about America, change is bottom up driven (organising) and top down implemented (keep at it). We are living in multicultural societies as well as melting pots, people screw more than they kill each other for a reason!


they're doing what they did last time except we have a pandemic now..making plans for after November. Pence and Kellyanne's New Face are going on religious tour confirmed.









Pence Kicks Off Faith Tour in Red Milwaukee Suburb


Vice President Mike Pence launched his “Faith in America” rally tour in a Milwaukee suburb Tuesday, returning to a reliably conservative area of a key battleground state to drum up enthusiasm among the president’s base less than five months from the election.




www.courthousenews.com





nobody wants trumps* shitty swag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

Another moron with woman issues, one less vote for Trump. Right Wing terrorism or a loser, is there a difference?









Murder of men's rights activist linked to suspected shooter of federal judge's family, FBI confirms


Authorities have evidence linking Roy Den Hollander, the men's rights attorney suspected of shooting a federal judge's family on Sunday, to the murder of another men's rights activist in California last week, FBI Newark spokeswoman Doreen Holder confirmed.




www.cnn.com





*Murder of men's rights activist linked to suspected shooter of federal judge's family, FBI confirms*

(CNN)Authorities have evidence linking Roy Den Hollander, the men's rights attorney suspected of shooting a federal judge's family on Sunday, to the murder of another men's rights activist in California last week, FBI Newark spokeswoman Doreen Holder confirmed.

"As the FBI continues the investigation into the attack at the home of US District Court Judge Esther Salas (District of New Jersey), we are now engaged with the San Bernardino California Sheriff's Office and have evidence linking the murder of Marc Angelucci to FBI Newark subject Roy Den Hollander," she said in an email to CNN.

Altogether, the FBI connection suggests that Den Hollander allegedly killed his perceived rival, attacked the family of a perceived judicial enemy and then killed himself.

Den Hollander was found dead on Monday from what two law enforcement sources said is believed to be a self-inflicted gunshot wound. An "anti-feminist" attorney with a long list of personal grievances and sexist and racist views, he is suspected of fatally shooting Salas's son and injuring her husband at the family's New Jersey home.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this poor, sweet man..he had no idea..
> 
> View attachment 4632151
> 
> ...


The images coming from his move on Portland are horrible. It will solidify his base of about 35% of the vote. But he had them in the bag already.

This one is what I'll watch over the next couple of weeks:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this poor, sweet man..he had no idea..
> 
> View attachment 4632151
> 
> ...


Maybe this guy will show up, he has lots of courageous friends too. Lead from the front and when the shit hits the fan enough, he will.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Russel Honoré on Feds in Portland: 'What kind of bullsh-t is this!?'


Retired Army Lt. Gen. Russel Honoré is blasting the Trump administration for deploying anonymous federal agents into Portland, OR as the administration suggests it might do the same in more U.S. cities.




news.yahoo.com





*Russel Honoré on Feds in Portland: 'What kind of bullsh-t is this!?'*

*Retired Army Lt. Gen. Russel Honoré is blasting the Trump administration for deploying anonymous federal agents into Portland, OR as the administration suggests it might do the same in more U.S. cities. *


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep it's images like that that peel away Trump's support the most, they can respect and admire that guy and are paranoid about big guberment, or are suppose to be, I image some of in sunk in.


yup..bet he would put his boots and jacket on to help dig your car out in a snow storm or maybe he brings in your garbage cans when your working?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284915687312457729


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284915687312457729View attachment 4632202


They use EEG's to determine if you are brain dead these days, Donald might not make it to the MRI scanner for confirmation!    

IQ of 78 indeed, it's not often I abuse someone's intellect, but for Donald and those who support him I make exceptions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284915687312457729View attachment 4632202


I figure after the red states are bitch slapped by reality and stomped by mother nature, there might be some political change on a state level too, perhaps a cultural shift as well, great and tragic events can do his. We are living through a very important time in American history a critical juncture where the road ahead can lead to the light, or darkness and death, I at least call it the struggle for the soul of a nation and it is epic. We make history though, make sure you make some at the polls in november.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2020)

Trump is a crook, but this is also the product of being a malicious moron with an IQ of 78. No logical person of reasonable intelligence would do this for purely pragmatic reasons, if not for the usual ones. Donald cannot see future consequences or discounts them while driven to delusion. He knows nothing and bullshits about everything, boy would Shakespeare ever like to see this guy in action, King lear, McBeth, Jesus what he could come up with! But as everybody says, ya can't make this shit up and truth is in deed stranger than fiction. Ironically one of the things Donald really hates is someone profiting off his name, fortunes will be made with books, movies TV series, etc, fortunes have been made on Trump books, all of which shit on him unmercifully. Donald won't see a dime, but he will squeal if he can, if only to the secret service guard stationed outside his supermax cell, the guy who shoves his meals through the grub hole in the door, then slams it shut.

BTW yer lawyer called again with more pro bono news...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump tells his ambassador to UK to "get" British Open for his Turnberry golf course. Grift much?*





The New York Times reported that Trump told his ambassador to Britain, Robert "Woody" Johnson (owner of the New York Jets) to tell the British government to hold the British Open golf tournament at Trump's Turnberry resort in Scotland. This begs the question, why do Trump and his criminal associates continue their crimes, corruption and abuses in plain sight? Might Trump have a desk drawer full of pre-printed pardons ready to go for his criminal associates? If so, will they successfully shield the recipients from criminal prosecution. Just as a president can't pardon himself, according to legal scholars and a 1974 DOJ Office of Legal Counsel memo, the courts are likely to rule that a president can not corruptly pardon his criminal associates. Here's why.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another moron with woman issues, one less vote for Trump. Right Wing terrorism or a loser, is there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only the nut cases would focus on el presidente.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe this guy will show up, he has lots of courageous friends too. Lead from the front and when the shit hits the fan enough, he will.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know..how many choices of bullshite do we get?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 22, 2020)

this is fvcked up:









In Portland, A 'Wall Of Moms' And Leaf Blowers Against Tear Gas


State and local leaders have repeatedly called for federal agents to leave the city. Oregon Gov. Kate Brown says the officers are not about public safety but "political theater."




www.npr.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2020)

This is how the World views the the USA today.
And we have the balls to admonish ANYONE for the abuse of human rights?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 22, 2020)

Anybody still think tRUmp will leave office peacefully, he will burn this country to the ground to stay in power.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Anybody still think tRUmp will leave office peacefully, he will burn this country to the ground to stay in power.


Yes, I do. I think the overwhelming force leveled against him will make him step down. He'll cut a deal first, though. Or try to.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 22, 2020)

Trump — who four years ago campaigned on a pledge to eliminate the national debt in eight years — has otherwise not concerned himself much with the amount of red ink dripping from the government’s ledger.







During his administration, the size of the national debt has ballooned from $19.9 trillion on his inauguration to $26.5 trillion today. The Treasury Department said last week that the nation’s budget deficit grew to a record-high $864 billion in June.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Trump — who four years ago campaigned on a pledge to eliminate the national debt in eight years — has otherwise not concerned himself much with the amount of red ink dripping from the government’s ledger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a contrast between the two. Trump is gross. I'm putting Trump at 320 pounds minimum.

We need to archive posts like this for the day that Republicans harp on Biden over the national debt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

There's trouble in Kansas! Jesus it might a slaughter, Donald what have you done!
This ain't Kansas Toto, the wizard has worked his magic, don't look behind the curtain though. No problem finding the tin man without a heart, or the cowardly lion, and who could be the scarecrow, the guy without a brain... There are several candidates for wicked witch of the west, my pick would be KellyAnn!  It's nice to see the rats run for a change.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Republicans race to head off Kansas Senate nightmare


The GOP’s top Senate super PAC waded into the primary, one week after a group with Democratic links began a multimillion-dollar meddling effort to boost Kris Kobach’s candidacy.




www.politico.com





*Republicans race to head off Kansas Senate nightmare*
*The GOP’s top Senate super PAC waded into the primary, one week after a group with Democratic links began a multimillion-dollar meddling effort to boost Kris Kobach’s candidacy.*

After months of seeing their hold on the Senate slip, Republicans are moving to avoid a potential disaster in next month’s Kansas primary that could put another conservative seat in play.

The GOP is aiming to thwart the candidacy of Kris Kobach, the controversial former secretary of state, by rallying behind Rep. Roger Marshall. Sen. Pat Roberts, who is retiring and had pledged to remain neutral in the primary, reversed course and endorsed Marshall this week as his preferred successor. A day later, a super PAC aligned with Majority Leader Mitch McConnell booked $1.2 million on TV to run positive ads boosting Marshall between now and the primary.
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2020)

Fuck Trump and his fucking Storm Troopers.
He want's too start shit, well here it comes motherfucker










and here's my Song of the Day






Fucking Republicans are WORSE than fucking Nazis, because they should know better than to pull this shit here in the USA.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trump and his fucking Storm Troopers.
> He want's too start shit, well here it comes motherfucker
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not forget that those fascist troops -- that's what they are, not "police" or "peace officers" -- target people who are recording them. There is a hero or heroine behind each and every one of those recordings too. Nothing like the heroism shown by the Navy vet who took the punishment though. My god, the asshole who beat him with his baton AFTER he was hit with the poison gas. 

Barricade them in and set the building on fire with water supply cut off. The crowd almost pulled that off. It would be terrible if that happened. Just terrible.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

these are the countries americans are still allowed to travel (green)..the irony does not escape me..



as you can see, one of the last places on earth remains *MEXICO.*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

steve schmidt hits the nail on the head yesterday @2:00:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trump and his fucking Storm Troopers.
> He want's too start shit, well here it comes motherfucker
> 
> 
> ...


This situation has it's ironic aspects too James BLM was the spark that started the fire and black americans will be at the table of power when the dust settles. Change is bottom up driven and top down implemented, they will have the implimetors by the balls. Besides, racism is a national security threat and fox news a public health menace who will be dealt with accordingly. 

Not many will obey Donald's orders after nov 3, the rats will have fled and nobody will take orders from Donald until they talk to Joe or his people. America has one president at a time, but since the post is empty, Joe might as well start early. There will be no transition meetings to help the new government, then they would have to explain things...

Remember James, great challenges make great men who master them, I figure Joe knows that one too, he also has some people who are masters at what they do, professionals.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This situation has it's ironic aspects too James BLM was the spark that started the fire and black americans will be at the table of power when the dust settles. Change is bottom up driven and top down implemented, they will have the implimetors by the balls. Besides, racism is a national security threat and fox news a public health menace who will be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> Not many will obey Donald's orders after nov 3, the rats will have fled and nobody will take orders from Donald until they talk to Joe or his people. America has one president at a time, but since the post is empty, Joe might as well start early. There will be no transition meetings to help the new government, then they would have to explain things...
> 
> Remember James, great challenges make great men who master them, I figure Joe knows that one too, he also has some people who are masters at what they do, professionals.


our 1st million sick took 99 days, 2nd million half that, 3rd million half that..our 4th million came at 14 days..our 5th million? should be 7 days away..we're not going to be able to get this under control- it's too late, friend.

can one of our engineers suggest a brand of tear gas mask? seriously..cheaper is better however i'd rather pay for a feature if important. obvi i need one with goggles:





__





Amazon.com : tear gas mask






www.amazon.com





thank you!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 23, 2020)

AOC excoriates bloated Florida male swine


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 23, 2020)

2nd Song of the Day






Yea, the day of reckoning is almost upon you Trump. 





__





Sign in - Google Accounts






howmanydaystill.com




.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Trump and his fucking Storm Troopers.
> He want's too start shit, well here it comes motherfucker
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look for a long inauguration or even much of a party, though the crowd will be HUGE! The bible will still warm from Joe's hand when the first orders will go out from the podium and he might sign a few executive ones right on the spot. The covid crises will be an emergency situation and will also be dealt with immediately, if Fauci wants you home for a month or two it will be done nationally, no fucking around. By april the situation in America will have improved considerably, though Trump might do all he can to sabotage successes before he leaves.

I think Joe is gonna be busy on election day, having Donald dragged squealing from the white house won't be something he'll worry about too much. Joe will be in a rush and should be, there are lives to save and it's his job to do it, that will start at the podium, it should be a short speech followed by orders publicly announced but previously arranged beforehand. Dunno if there will be a ball either, straight to work and work as hard as ya can.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

*Kimberly Guilfoyle under fire for Trump fundraising disarray*

* Insert Laughter here 

Interviews depict an operation beset by departures, staffers with no prior fundraising experience and accusations of irresponsible spending.

The episode was the latest example of upheaval within the fundraising unit that Guilfoyle oversees, which is primarily responsible for cultivating networks of donors who cut checks in increments up to $2,800. Interviews with nearly a dozen Republicans familiar with the campaign’s fundraising depict an operation beset by departures, staffers with no prior fundraising experience and accusations of irresponsible spending.


Trump is raking in big money online and has amassed an enormous war chest. But Joe Biden has outraised the president for two consecutive months, and there are growing concerns among senior Republicans about whether the dysfunction within Guilfoyle’s team is translating into money left on the table for what has become an uphill fight for a second term.


Her staff is in upheaval. Last week, several of them requested a meeting with then-campaign manager Brad Parscale to air their grievances. The sit-down never took place — Parscale lost his job before it could happen — but they did meet with Alexander. They described a feeling of confusion and said it felt like they were caught between the competing demands of longtime fundraiser Caroline Wren and Guilfoyle confidant Sergio Gor, who oversee the unit’s day-to-day operations.


Finance staffers privately complain about a pressure-cooker environment in which employees are berated when they’re perceived to not be measuring up. They compare working under Wren and Gor to living with two warring parents; some Republicans argue that staff discontent is less about Guilfoyle than about the pair working directly under her.


The team has seen three full-time staffers leave the past two months, including two with past fundraising experience. The most recent departure came earlier this month. Each transferred to different positions within the campaign after finding the culture of the finance operation untenable.

Particularly concerning to some Republicans is that a few of the new additions have not worked as political fundraisers before. One is a friend of Gor and the son of Don Huffines, a major GOP donor. Another is New York socialite and Guilfoyle friend Somers Farkas. People close to the operation acknowledge that Farkas was an unorthodox hire but pointed out that she had spent years raising money for an array of causes.


There are growing Republican worries that the internal turmoil will hurt the campaign’s fundraising. The task of shepherding midlevel donors demands a high level of organization and staff coordination, with outreach to thousands of people who are neither megadonors with bottomless bank accounts nor smaller contributors being hit up for a few hundred dollars at most.


Those involved with the campaign describe the 51-year-old Guilfoyle, who took on the finance chair role in February, as one of the president’s most tenacious fundraisers. The former Fox News host has taken on the challenging task of developing a traditional donor network, something George W. Bush made famous with his “Pioneer” program, but which the anti-establishment Trump has struggled to create. Her supporters say she has performed in the face of a pandemic that has chilled the fundraising environment by cutting off most in-person donor events.


Campaign officials said the bundling program had raised around $73 million and that she had grown the network from roughly 1,000 in January to 6,500.


*Guilfoyle’s unit is part of a massive Trump fundraising apparatus.* Her department raises money into Trump Victory, a joint account between the reelection campaign and the Republican National Committee. While Guilfoyle’s team is mainly responsible for gathering $2,800 checks, the committee *focuses on collecting donations into the hundreds of thousands of dollars. *There is also the Trump Make America Great Again Committee, which vacuums up small-dollar contributions.


“Kimberly is one of the president’s strongest and hardest-working advocates, and he is lucky to have her fighting in his corner,” said Ronna McDaniel, the RNC chair.

I’m sure Donny jr. “ knows nuffin “
COVID should have just taken that bitch. 
Karma.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2020)

kim and 8 other secret service agents got covid but hey boyfriend don junior didnt

im no epidemiologist, but LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> kim and 8 other secret service agents got covid but hey boyfriend don junior didnt
> 
> im no epidemiologist, but LOL


Maybe covid has better taste and doesn't like junk food.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe covid has better taste and d*oesn't like junk food*.


guess that's why Trumpy* hasn't gotten sick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

Well , the “ orange windbag “ did state “ avoiding STD’s was his personal Vietnam “ .... *eye roll 
So perhaps all of those “ secret “ medical visits explain away the Covid issue. More than likely , all of the creepy heebee jeebees running rampant throughout his fat bloated carcass has somehow nullified it. 

I’m thinking his latent syphilis ( legendary black syphilis ) may have progressed to neurosyphilis . The symptoms are spot on .
Untreated syphilis has somewhere between a 25 to 40% chance of developing into neurosyphilis. Some of the milder side effects include dementia, confusion, changes in mental stability, irritability, memory problems, and mood disturbances. Hair loss is also* a known side effect of syphilis*. Which may explain the use of a long dead opossum as hair piece.

Throwback Thursday folks .....






Stable Genius Flashback .... I blame this on his Oral Gonorrhea


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> kim and 8 other secret service agents got covid but hey boyfriend don junior didnt
> 
> im no epidemiologist, but LOL


Must be the bleach and hydroxychloroquine cocktails.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Oh Donald will bitch tweet about this  The book should be out shortly, Mikey needs the money.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Federal Judge Orders Michael Cohen Be Released From Prison | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

"I care deeply about the people of Florida and everywhere else, frankly, in this country and even in the world who would be coming into the state. And I don't want to do anything to upset it."









Trump cancels Jacksonville portion of Republican convention planned for August due to COVID-19


Trump held a briefing for the third time in as many days after he abruptly announced this week he would restart coronavirus daily briefings.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Trump is not America's only problem, racist morons vote for these con men who fuck you as well as them.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nancy Pelosi Says The GOP Is In ‘Total Disarray’ With Their Pandemic Response | The ReidOut | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

Derek Chauvin, ex-Minneapolis officer charged with killing George Floyd, now facing tax evasion charges


Derek Chauvin and his wife are accused of underreporting their income for years in Minnesota and failing to file state taxes some years.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Derek Chauvin, ex-Minneapolis officer charged with killing George Floyd, now facing tax evasion charges
> 
> 
> Derek Chauvin and his wife are accused of underreporting their income for years in Minnesota and failing to file state taxes some years.
> ...


lol yeah he is fucked now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol yeah he is fucked now.


He pissed off a lot of people with that cold blooded murder on TV, I imagine some of them worked for the state tax department, but others work for the IRS...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He pissed off a lot of people with that cold blooded murder on TV, I imagine some of them worked for the state tax department, but others work for the IRS...


Rachel Maddow just read the transcript from Michael Cohen..it was quite entertaining to say the least.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

There is a procedure to seek asylum in Canada, but caravans might be accepted. I might consider sponsoring certain people.... But ya will have to be quarantined and educated first.  @Jimdamick old freaks are welcome James, get yerself cleaned up and respectable first though, not for me, so they will let ya in!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about the US, third countries, and thanking Canada....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

Repub gets owned by AOC ...... she put his bald ass on blast on the house floor. 

Fuck his pathetic apology. Crying about being on food stamps , sounding even more pitiful and pathetic.
More Repub trash ........ humiliated . LOL.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub gets owned by AOC ...... she put his bald ass on blast on the house floor.
> 
> Fuck his pathetic apology. Crying about being on food stamps , sounding even more pitiful and pathetic.
> More Repub trash ........ humiliated . LOL.


Time to stand up to the scumbags of the world before they take it over, we've seen what happened in America, that's where it will end too. Uncle Sam is gonna stomp on this shit so hard it will make an earthquake, they do that shit when national security is on the line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Repub gets owned by AOC ...... she put his bald ass on blast on the house floor.
> 
> Fuck his pathetic apology. Crying about being on food stamps , sounding even more pitiful and pathetic.
> More Repub trash ........ humiliated . LOL.


Not just racism, but corruption too are national security threats and it makes rich powerful assholes dangerous and subject to blackmail. This too we have witnessed.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

Just a Patriotic Canadian for TRUMP stopping by this cesspool. You guys are sad. You sound like the type to get pegged by your butch fat wives LOL. You guys need to stop smoking. Fucking effeminate degenerates, go do some hard work, learn how to make shit, maybe workout and stimulate your atrophied muscles. It will boost your testosterone! Which you're in desperate need of.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Just a Patriotic Canadian for TRUMP stopping by this cesspool. You guys are sad. You sound like the type to get pegged by your butch fat wives LOL. You guys need to stop smoking. Fucking effeminate degenerates, go do some hard work, learn how to make shit, maybe workout and stimulate your atrophied muscles. It will boost your testosterone! Which you're in desperate need of.


Yer just another psycho asshole with a pirated sock account.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Just a Patriotic Canadian for TRUMP stopping by this cesspool. You guys are sad. You sound like the type to get pegged by your butch fat wives LOL. You guys need to stop smoking. Fucking effeminate degenerates, go do some hard work, learn how to make shit, maybe workout and stimulate your atrophied muscles. It will boost your testosterone! Which you're in desperate need of.


We live in the world you live in yer mommy's basement, here have a look at what men do you worm!


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We live in the world you live in yer mommy's basement, here have a look at what men do you worm!


Good thing those epic people like me exist so you can film it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Good thing those epic people like me exist so you can film it!


Yer another Trump a sociopath fabulist, emotionally and socially retarded. Trump has a professionally assessed IQ of 78, and therefore it must be higher than yours, since you figure the sun shines outta his asshole.

People like you don't do this kind of shit cause yer a loser.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer another Trump a sociopath fabulist, emotionally and socially retarded. Trump has a professionally assessed IQ of 78, and therefore it must be higher than yours, since you figure the sun shines outta his asshole.
> 
> People like you don't do this kind of shit cause yer a loser.


Dude you guys are in a leftist cesspool of an echo chamber on this forum and I just realized it. The disgusting BS and twisted biased shit I've read all over here is the biggest troll, I'm just triggering you dummies for my quarantine entertainment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Good thing those epic people like me exist so you can film it!


You really do need this avatar, it describes you perfectly. You've been here long enough to know how? Or are you not smart enough?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Dude you guys are in a leftist cesspool of an echo chamber on this forum and I just realized it. The disgusting BS and twisted biased shit I've read all over here is the biggest troll, I'm just triggering you dummies for my quarantine entertainment.


No quarantine in Canada, we beat it back asshole, what red state are ya from loser?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Dude you guys are in a leftist cesspool of an echo chamber on this forum and I just realized it. The disgusting BS and twisted biased shit I've read all over here is the biggest troll, I'm just triggering you dummies for my quarantine entertainment.


Well I'm a card carrying liberal, you must be a republican. I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about, the genuine article too.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well I'm a card carrying liberal, you must be a republican. I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about, the genuine article too.


I can't be a republican, I'm not a US citizen. I'm a conservative, a real conservative not that progressive conservative bullshit our party turned into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Dude you guys are in a leftist cesspool of an echo chamber on this forum and I just realized it. The disgusting BS and twisted biased shit I've read all over here is the biggest troll, I'm just triggering you dummies for my quarantine entertainment.


Imagine those cowardly red state governors who murdered thousands of their own citizens over a mean tweet, imagine that, how cheaply human live was sold. You wonder why decent men call you an asshole and a loser?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> I can't be a republican, I'm not a US citizen. I'm a conservative, a real conservative not that progressive conservative bullshit our party turned into.


Then let me guess Alberta


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then let me guess Alberta


Nope but you betcha I wanna move there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> I can't be a republican, I'm not a US citizen. I'm a conservative, a real conservative not that progressive conservative bullshit our party turned into.


So did ya look for inactive accounts to pirate and guess the password? I mean I went through a few computers since 2014 and if I never used an account for 6 years, I'd probably lose the password. What sparked your sudden interest in growing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Nope but you betcha I wanna move there.


I'm in Cape Breton and do quite well on the government dole, thanks for that, but you probably don't work for a living, a parasitic lifestyle is one of the traits of your kind.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So did ya look for inactive accounts to pirate and guess the password? I mean I went through a few computers since 2014 and if I never used an account for 6 years, I'd probably lose the password. What sparked your sudden interest in growing?


I remember my passwords because my IQ isn't low af. I made this account years ago when I grew for the first time but never used it. Then decided to grow again since it's legal now, came across rollitup again so searched "rollitup" in my emails and found out I had an account and tried my old passwords. You sound like such a well trained CNN "Russian bots" hoaxer!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Nope but you betcha I wanna move there.


I'm just amusing myself till @potroast the great cockroach stomper terminates ya, he has experience in these matters and resources I lack, or you'd be wearing new socks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> I remember my passwords because my IQ isn't low af. I made this account years ago when I grew for the first time but never used it. Then decided to grow again since it's legal now, came across rollitup again so searched "rollitup" in my emails and found out I had an account and tried my old passwords. You sound like such a well trainer CNN "Russian bots" hoaxer!


You aren't that stupid just emotionally and socially retarded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> I remember my passwords because my IQ isn't low af. I made this account years ago when I grew for the first time but never used it. Then decided to grow again since it's legal now, came across rollitup again so searched "rollitup" in my emails and found out I had an account and tried my old passwords. You sound like such a well trainer CNN "Russian bots" hoaxer!


Maybe you should send him a PM and explain yourself and why your first post took so long. You've been here before and @potroast has turfed your ass before, you stole this account.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just amusing myself till @potroast the great cockroach stomper terminates ya, he has experience in these matters and resources I lack, or you'd be wearing new socks.


"@potroast" Oh the account that hasn't been active since 2013? lol



DIY-HP-LED said:


> You aren't that stupid just emotionally and socially retarded.


Right I'm emotionally and socially retarded because I called out you people out for what you are.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe you should send him a PM and explain yourself and why your first post took so long. You've been here before and @potroast has turfed your ass before, you stole this account.


Hahahah! you're still on about this? CNN really brainwashed you bro. This is my own account which I created years ago. You love a good conspiracy eh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> "@potroast" Oh the account that hasn't been active since 2013? lol
> 
> 
> Right I'm emotionally and socially retarded because I called out you people out for what you are.
> ...


Good, glad yer gonna be around so I can play with yer asshole for a spell, I got a real hard on for enemies of humanity like you. Only scum support Trump and say what you have said, and only an idiot would do it under their own account. Good luck in liberal land, have you meet Buck yet?

You must be a glutton for punishment, but I don't see that being an issue.

BTW You also support treason Canadian and I consider you to be a traitor to your country.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good, glad yer gonna be around so I can play with yer asshole for a spell, I got a real hard on for enemies of humanity like you. Only scum support Trump and say what you have said, and only an idiot would do it under their own account. Good luck in liberal land, have you meet Buck yet?
> 
> You must be a glutton for punishment, but I don't see that being an issue.
> 
> BTW You also support treason Canadian and I consider you a traitor to your country.


"Only scum support Trump" You're so blinded by yourself dude stfu. What treasonous Canadian are you saying I support? Trudeau is the one committing treason.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> "Only scum support Trump" You're so blinded by yourself dude stfu. What treasonous Canadian are you saying I support? Trudeau is the one committing treason.


You are a traitor to the nation, support a traitor and you become one, Russia attacked our country and our Nato allies and Trump is their puppet and this has been proven. There is a point when to support a traitor makes you one too, that point is well in the past Canadian. I hold you in contempt, as does the vast majority of Canadians. You are a racist, only they support Trump and almost all are Tories in Canada.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are a traitor to the nation, support a traitor and you become one, Russia attacked our country and our Nato allies and Trump is their puppet and this has been proven. There is a point when to support a traitor makes you one too, that point is well in the past Canadian. I hold you in contempt, as does the vast majority of Canadians. You are a racist, only they support Trump and almost all are Tories in Canada.


Holy fucking shit man. You are severely mentally ill. So brainwashed it's not even funny anymore! You might actually be so far gone that the only way to deal with you is actual war. Sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Holy fucking shit man. You are severely mentally ill. So brainwashed it's not even funny anymore! You might actually be so far gone that the only way to deal with you is actual war. Sad.


Your a traitor the facts back it up, support a traitor to our NATO alliance and you become one, it would be almost good enough for me to put a rope around your neck, because I'm a patriot and you are not. You are a racist traitor and America is full of the assholes who brought them to disaster.

There is going to be a very fucking hard line on your kind, racism is now a national security threat of the first order and a home to an enemy 5th column. in America and Canada. This will not happen again and you will pay the price, the blood of 300,000 Americans will be spilled fool and twice as many maimed. The way the commies were treated was a picnic compared to the cornholing your kind will get.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your a traitor the facts back it up, support a traitor to our NATO alliance and you become one, it would be almost good enough for me to put a rope around your neck, because I'm a patriot and you are not. You are a racist traitor and America is full of the assholes who brought them to disaster.
> 
> There is going to be a very fucking hard line on your kind, racism is now a national security threat of the first order and a home to an enemy 5th column. in America and Canada. This will not happen again and you will pay the price, the blood of 300,000 Americans will be spilled fool and twice as many maimed. The way the commies were treated was a picnic compared to the cornholing your kind will get.


You're a true radical. You have these falsehoods believed so strongly in your head about me when you know nothing. Not hating Trump does not equal me being a racist who deserves to be tortured and murdered you fucking psycho.


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your a traitor the facts back it up, support a traitor to our NATO alliance and you become one, it would be almost good enough for me to put a rope around your neck, because I'm a patriot and you are not. You are a racist traitor and America is full of the assholes who brought them to disaster.
> 
> There is going to be a very fucking hard line on your kind, racism is now a national security threat of the first order and a home to an enemy 5th column. in America and Canada. This will not happen again and you will pay the price, the blood of 300,000 Americans will be spilled fool and twice as many maimed. The way the commies were treated was a picnic compared to the cornholing your kind will get.


Once again... you are brainwashed beyond belief.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> You're a true radical. You have these falsehoods believed so strongly in your head about me when you know nothing. Not hating Trump does not equal me being a racist who deserves to be tortured and murdered you fucking psycho.


I know a racist traitor when I see one


----------



## DIY grower (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know a racist traitor when I see one


Keep believing everyone who disagrees with you is a racist. You are the joke of the left, a true useful idiot. I'm done with your stupidity call me whatever ism's you can find in the book, they are all spineless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Keep believing everyone who disagrees with you is a racist. You are the joke of the left, a true useful idiot. I'm done with your stupidity call me whatever ism's you can find in the book, they are all spineless.


If you support Trump you are a racist and a traitor it is a fact, drink much Clorox? Do you seriously think there will be no consequences for this mass murder? You don't know America at all or what will be unleashed.

I'm not a radical I'm a middle of the road liberal and carry a card and will be talking to people, the sentiment is widespread. Joe will have no problem with Canadian help when Uncle Sam fucks mother Russia until she shits out Vlad.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Just a Patriotic Canadian for TRUMP stopping by this cesspool. You guys are sad. You sound like the type to get pegged by your butch fat wives LOL. You guys need to stop smoking. Fucking effeminate degenerates, go do some hard work, learn how to make shit, maybe workout and stimulate your atrophied muscles. It will boost your testosterone! Which you're in desperate need of.


Another non grower sock twat ... trumpy’s tard brigade winning.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you support Trump you are a racist and a traitor it is a fact, drink much Clorox? Do you seriously think there will be no consequences for this mass murder? You don't know America at all or what will be unleashed.
> 
> I'm not a radical I'm a middle of the road liberal and carry a card and will be talking to people, the sentiment is widespread. Joe will have no problem with Canadian help when Uncle Sam fucks mother Russia until she shits out Vlad.


What did you expect from these socks ? .....
Trump tards gonna tard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> What did you expect from these socks ? .....
> Trump tards gonna tard.


Ya can't believe a word, though I figured I rattled a little truth out of the bastard, I figure he's a Canadian asshole, we call em Tories. Ever play hockey? Sums up Canadians, unarmed polite savages with free healthcare!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> What did you expect from these socks ? .....
> Trump tards gonna tard.


Back on topic getting rid of the bastard

BTW yer lawyer called with another consultation, pro bono. You Americans sure do get a lot of expert legal advice, fur free too!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Michael Cohen Released from Prison: Judge Rules Barr's BOP Violated Cohen's First Amendment Rights*


----------



## J232 (Jul 23, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Nope but you betcha I wanna move there.


Did you immigrate to Canada?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 24, 2020)

White House Denies Stephen Miller's Grandmother Died Of Coronavirus


The Trump aide's uncle told Mother Jones that efforts to conceal the cause of death obscured the need for a strong "response to save others from this disease.”




www.huffpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

That cognitive test doesn't mean what Donald Trump thinks it means


On Wednesday night, President Donald Trump did an interview with Fox News medical correspondent Marc Siegel in which the subject turned to his mental fitness for the job. Which is when Trump said, well, all of this (and, yes, you need to read every word):




www.cnn.com






hanimmal said:


> Although Trump did have his hands in baking this cake that the Republicans wanted with all of his 'birther' bs back in 2010 when he sent Cohen to investigate Obama. And since 2015 he has been full tilt creating this turmoil we are in now.
> 
> I don't think it is a coincidence that the courts are looking at a case with 10 years of Trumps financial records taking us back to this time.


some have to no longer exist for the greater good..pass it the fvck on.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> White House Denies Stephen Miller's Grandmother Died Of Coronavirus
> 
> 
> The Trump aide's uncle told Mother Jones that efforts to conceal the cause of death obscured the need for a strong "response to save others from this disease.”
> ...


 x10

science is one cold bitch boys:

“This morning my mother, Ruth Glosser, died of the late effects of COVID-19 like so many thousands of other people; both young and old,” Glosser wrote on Facebook on July 4. *“She survived the acute infection but was left with lung and neurological damage that destroyed her will to eat and her ability to breathe well enough to sustain arousal and consciousness.” *

then

“This is categorically false and a disgusting use of so-called journalism when the family deserves privacy to mourn the loss of a loved one,” the White House told the magazine. “His grandmother did not pass away from COVID. She was diagnosed with COVID in March and passed away in July, so that timeline does not add up at all. *His grandmother died peacefully in her sleep from old age.”*


sounds like they turned off the ventilator..are they trying to keep their family *pure* from covid? our next million is 7 days away, then half that..then? i guess math isn't their strong suit.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 24, 2020)

tRUmp will find a reason not to throw out that first pitch because he's a coward and is afraid to look bad and he fails at everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will find a reason not to throw out that first pitch because he's a coward and is afraid to look bad and he fails at everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633727


Boy will he get booed! It will be like thunder if the place was full of normal folks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2020)

QNON!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Just a Patriotic Canadian for TRUMP stopping by this cesspool. You guys are sad. You sound like the type to get pegged by your butch fat wives LOL. You guys need to stop smoking. Fucking effeminate degenerates, go do some hard work, learn how to make shit, maybe workout and stimulate your atrophied muscles. It will boost your testosterone! Which you're in desperate need of.


do you think trump knows how to change a car tire?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2020)

DIY grower said:


> Dude you guys are in a leftist cesspool of an echo chamber on this forum and I just realized it. The disgusting BS and twisted biased shit I've read all over here is the biggest troll, I'm just triggering you dummies for my quarantine entertainment.


why are you quarantining to protect yourself against a hoax?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you quarantining to protect yourself against a hoax?


Because he’s a lying pile of dog crap .......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2020)

Found a maga link to troll and well ...



The fine print .... lol.



online ID creator / Vpn and your golden
Sorry Iceland


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

*BREAKING NEWS: *the donors stopped giving him money for the RNC convention- that's what stopped him..they told him NO and cut him off.

something should be gleaned from this.

the enemy of my enemy is my friend..ideas?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2020)

I guess the Fat Orange’s donation handlers got caught in the “ Picka Nick Baskets “ .... 

Hey , Kimberly Boo Boo !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 24, 2020)

“ Bear “ with me , i like trolling .

BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

What’s the Secret to Jared Kushner’s Doll-Like Skin? Unearned Confidence


The president’s son-in-law spoke from the White House on Thursday. “Kushner is an idiot” was trending on Twitter by Friday.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2020)

Got to love American's ingenuity when combined with having enough wealth to have lawn gear they can use to shut down Trump's goons from gassing our citizens peacefully protesting.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Got to love American's ingenuity when combined with having enough wealth to have lawn gear they can use to shut down Trump's goons from gassing our citizens peacefully protesting.


I love these people. They are working on urban protest tactics and you can be sure that what they learn spreads to other cities. A leaf blower is mad creative. 

Some of the other tactics:

Use high school newspapers to communicate what's happening. Twitter feeds especially
Umbrellas to shield from pepper spray
Aluminum foil on cardboard disks to shine spotlights back at the goons
Milkshaking -- vegan milkshakes poured onto cops and proud boys. They hate it. They even created a fake news story saying it was quick setting concrete lulz.

I've attended counter demonstrations every year but I can't go this year. The virus is too dangerous to my mother and mother in law. I just can't take the risk of getting it. My wife and I are primary care givers. I do what I can remotely though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

@Dr.Amber Trichome 









Adult Smile Mask Tie-Behind


Introducing the leading reusable, clear-paneled mask on the market! Designed with the needs of members of the hard of hearing and the deaf community in mind, the Smile Mask’s innovative BPA-free clear panel overcomes the limitations that traditional masks pose for non-verbal communication.




rafinova.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 24, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I love these people. They are working on urban protest tactics and you can be sure that what they learn spreads to other cities. A leaf blower is mad creative.
> 
> Some of the other tactics:
> 
> ...


Maybe you should donate a leaf blower social distance style.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I guess the Fat Orange’s donation handlers got caught in the “ Picka Nick Baskets “ ....
> 
> Hey , Kimberly Boo Boo !
> 
> View attachment 4634180


ohhhhhhhh, it's all in the family.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe you should donate a leaf blower social distance style.


the Wall of Moms got leaf blowers to blow back tear gas from Trumps* Secret Police..4 Moms were arrested


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. What a goofy video. I see that they are fogging up. What a rip off. I am so sick of getting ripped off lately. 2 items I ordered from China shipped me the wrong items from what they advertised. I am sure this company is fine but I don’t need em that bad. Hopefully we will get some at work for free or the local mask sewing crew will start making them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe you should donate a leaf blower social distance style.


with curb side delivery.

wouldn't that blow their hair back if a UPS van showed up to a protest with a hundred of them?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Haha. What a goofy video. I see that they are fogging up. What a rip off. I am so sick of getting ripped off lately. 2 items I ordered from China shipped me the wrong items from what they advertised. I am sure this company is fine but I don’t need em that bad. Hopefully we will get some at work for free or the local mask sewing crew will start making them.


there are anti-fog spray for glasses wearers ..you can unfog your glasses or anything by using simple dish detergent and dry..it breaks surface tension so particles can't accumulate.

i try not to buy from overseas.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Got to love American's ingenuity when combined with having enough wealth to have lawn gear they can use to shut down Trump's goons from gassing our citizens peacefully protesting.


it's ingenuity.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> there are anti-fog spray for glasses wearers ..you can unfog your glasses or anything by using simple dish detergent and dry..it breaks surface tension so particles can't accumulate.
> 
> i try not to buy from overseas.


I am not buying from overseas anymore. Live and learn. I was scammed. I am going to report them to PayPal and start a claim. They told me I could return the item but expect to pay over $20 shipping fees and if it gets lost then you won’t get any refund so your better off taking the 50% money back we are offering you now. Get the word out ......,,,..,...........Do Not BUY An online order from CHina . They will fuck you over !


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-drugprices/trump-signs-orders-to-lower-prescription-drug-prices-idUSKCN24P2JA


annual value of *drug exports* that are manufactured in *Russia* is estimated at $700 million. However, according to state plans, this figure should increase five-fold to $3 billion by 2030.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

Trump erupted over Esper's de facto ban on Confederate flag, sources say


President Donald Trump erupted late last week after Defense Secretary Mark Esper issued a new military-wide directive that was a de facto ban on the display of the Confederate flag.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2020)

Confederate Figures Removed From Virginia Capitol In The Dead Of Night


Seven busts along with a statue and a plaque — all honoring Confederate leaders — are quietly ousted from Virginia's Old House Chamber on orders from the state's House of Delegates speaker.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2020)

State Unemployment Agencies Could Take Months To Adapt To WH Proposal, Memos Show


The National Association of State Workforce Agencies tells lawmakers on Capitol Hill that it would take most states 8-20 weeks to move to a modified system of awarding benefits.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


the hatred is so deep in me right now- i wish their whole family dead..every single last one of them wiped off the face of the earth to never procreate another Trump again..*THE MOST DISGUSTING FAMILY TO EVER LIVE IN THE WHITE HOUSE IS LEAVING.*


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 25, 2020)

These Trump Campaign Payments to the Trump Organization Look Shady as Hell


Does anyone at the Treasury Department, or the Department of Justice, or the IRS care?




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 25, 2020)

TV Bots for Trump..... 
Sinclair media pushing “ trump friendly copy “ to air 

Wow .... this is just getting god damn
“ Reedickuluss “ .... Lol.

Waiting for Comet DeathDoom or Asteroid to just get this RESET over with. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980175772206993409


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 25, 2020)

And there be “ NUTZI NAZI “ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287144439358590984


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 26, 2020)

__





Watch Who Put The Klan Into Ku Klux Klan | Prime Video


In this surprising documentary, archaeologist and historian Neil Oliver examines the links between racism today in the Deep South and the Scots who first occupied it.



www.amazon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

I preach liberalism here, but few know what it means, well it means democracy, constitutions, laws, justice and courts among other things. It also means bottom up driven and top down implemented social and political change, the seeds of colonialism's demise were right in the cradle with it, liberalism and it spread with colonialism in its institutions like a virus. The American revolution was an early example, plenty of others came later as traditional cultures adapted to the modern world and gathered in new ideas to revitalise themselves. One of those good ideas was liberalism, it's not so much about economic ideology, but about human rights for all. They managed to brainwash generations of Americans and turned the word liberal into a curse word for many, it is, for those people are against human rights for all and defined themselves as enemies of humanity.

The color of my party the liberal party is blue, same as the democrats, they better grow a set of balls or they ain't liberals, liberals fight for liberty and the pursuit of happiness for all. You signed up for liberty and the ride ain't over yet. The child of liberalism is multiculturalism and it has already arrived, better adapt quick, look north, we've been at it for years, but still have many heathen among us! 

You signed on for liberty and the ride ain't over yet, but it's not all bad, there is great music to ease the pain. Here is an example of multiculturalism, it works both ways. Toleration is not good enough we must form communities and to do that we must first love ourselves and others and want the best for them. Here is an example of multiculturalism, honoring a great American artist and composer, Robert Johnson, legend has it he was so good because he made a deal with the Devil, Modern rock artists like Eric Clapton and the Rolling Stones worshipped the ground the man walked on.

If ya don't like the blather, just watch the fucking tune.
*Walking Blues (Robert Johnson) feat. Keb' Mo' | Playing For Change | Song Around The World*





In honor of blues legend Robert Johnson's birthday, we are proud to share our latest Song Around The World, "Walking Blues," featuring Keb' Mo' along with musicians from six countries. Originally written and recorded by Son House in 1930, Robert recorded his own version in 1936. We started our version in Patagonia, Argentina with Roberto Luti and Nico Bereciartua playing slide guitars in front of a 100-year-old fig tree and with that raw performance, we added friends as we traveled to create a blues jam around the world. Blues is always from the people for the people and this video creates a moment in time to come together and put all the darkness and division we face as a human race into the music so it can set us free. Turn it up and enjoy!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> And there be “ NUTZI NAZI “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287144439358590984


Nazi Nancy was cited for trespass and banned from shopping at Walmart for a year. 

It's progress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Another piece of liberal wisdom, peaceful movements like Ghandi in India only work in liberal democracies where there is tremendous pressure from liberals at home and in the UK that forced change and finally independence, but there are surprisingly good relations between the nations and peoples. Ironically the UK is becoming a multicultural society today just like India, as liberalism evolved too and other voices grew louder.

In America today you have a difficult situation for many establishment liberals, Donald is breaking the constitution and law while being supported and upheld by a corrupt racist organisation, the republican party. Elections are coming and they will not only cheat and disenfranchise citizens, but have also descended into treason and now mass murder, through supporting dereliction of duty and gross incompetence that has killed tens of thousands of citizens. This is a criminal regime and must be treated as such, they are enemies of the constitution they swore to not only uphold, but to protect and defend, along with its people. Liberals will stay with in the law where they can, but remember you are dealing with lawlessness, not constitutional authority, so fucking near anything goes in the struggle for liberty.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another piece of liberal wisdom, peaceful movements like Ghandi in India only work in liberal democracies where there is tremendous pressure from liberals at home and in the UK that forced change and finally independence, but there are surprisingly good relations between the nations and peoples. Ironically the UK is becoming a multicultural society today just like India, as liberalism evolved too and other voices grew louder.
> 
> In America today you have a difficult situation for many establishment liberals, Donald is breaking the constitution and law while being supported and upheld by a corrupt racist organisation, the republican party. Elections are coming and they will not only cheat and disenfranchise citizens, but have also descended into treason and now mass murder, through supporting dereliction of duty and gross incompetence that has killed tens of thousands of citizens. This is a criminal regime and must be treated as such, they are enemies of the constitution they swore to not only uphold, but to protect and defend, along with its people. Liberals will stay with in the law where they can, but remember you are dealing with lawlessness, not constitutional authority, so fucking near anything goes in the struggle for liberty.


Easier said than done but thanks for the kind words.

*Opinion: Protesting an authoritarian police state is terrifying*










Opinion: Protesting an authoritarian police state is terrifying


To join the protest is to fight every instinct telling you to not put yourself in a place where someone might shoot, poison or beat you, writes Henry Latourette Miller. But that's not the only thing discouraging people from protesting. It's also acknowledging that the existence of an...




www.oregonlive.com







_The clip shows protesters fleeing flash grenades, tear gas, batons and projectiles the Portland Police Bureau were using to clear the public parks in front of the Justice Center. Corralled by police SUVs on streets to the north and south, about *1,000 non-violent protesters are crammed along a three-block stretch* of Southwest Madison Avenue. Rather than disperse the crowd, *the police had forced us into a funnel*. Any desire to leave was met by the fear of what the police would do to you if you tried to escape their net. _

The quote extracted from the article describes PORTLAND's OWN Police using terror tactics on more than 1,000 protesters about a month ago. They were herded into a corral and grenades were lobbed at them. It was a terrorist act. The author admits that the tactic worked. He didn't return until Trump's federal goons came back to give Portland more fascist medicine. I've attended rallies in Portland to face down fascist protesters other years and I admit that I'm finding reasons to not go too. We are battling an authoritarian police state and it IS terrifying. We know full well what's going on. Police violence IS the message. I admire the brave people who are showing up but I'm not up to it.

While the protests are important to draw attention to the problem they aren't the answer to it. The answers are: *Do what police themselves have told us. Give them less to do. Defund the police. Dismantle these gangs. Do it across the country. *

_*Portland is latest city to defund police, reallocate money to alternative programs*









Portland is latest city to defund police, reallocate money to alternative programs


The move comes after weeks of protests.




thehill.com





The Portland City Council passed a budget last week cutting at least $15 million from the police bureau, according to local news outlets, following weeks of protesters’ cries to “defund the police.” The budget for the upcoming fiscal year also includes $4.8 million in funding for Portland Street Response, a program proposed as an alternative to policing. 

The pilot program was born out of research and advocacy by Street Roots, a local newspaper that works with the houseless community, which led to a pilot proposal from Commissioner Jo Ann Hardesty's office in 2019. 

The proposal cited the City of Eugene’s Crisis Assistance Helping Out On The Street (CAHOOTS) program, a crisis intervention team dispatched through the Eugene police-fire-ambulance communications center. _

The article contained this beautiful shot of Portland on a fine summer morning. Posted to provide perspective. This place is worth fighting for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Easier said than done but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> *Opinion: Protesting an authoritarian police state is terrifying*
> 
> ...


Ideas are dangerous things when they spread and the simpler the narrative the better. It has been said that the struggle for liberty is an ongoing process, that is my view, everybody's liberty, there is no other end possible for the process of liberalism, it is an inevitability if looked at logically. Everybody in the streets is a liberal and everyone opposed to them is something else, the people in the streets want justice, law and the constitution applied, to Donald too. You have justice, the majority and history on your side, a winning formula, the other side is fortunately led by a moron.

GOOD LUCK! from a fellow Liberal!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 26, 2020)

That didn't take long, the coward backed out of throwing out the first pitch at the Yankee game.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That didn't take long, the coward backed out of throwing out the first pitch at the Yankee game.


What do you think the chances are there are a few broken vases in a long hallway somewhere in the WH?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Another piece of liberal wisdom, peaceful movements like Ghandi in India only work in liberal democracies where there is tremendous pressure from liberals at home and in the UK that forced change and finally independence, but there are surprisingly good relations between the nations and peoples. Ironically the UK is becoming a multicultural society today just like India, as liberalism evolved too and other voices grew louder.
> 
> In America today you have a difficult situation for many establishment liberals, Donald is breaking the constitution and law while being supported and upheld by a corrupt racist organisation, the republican party. Elections are coming and they will not only cheat and disenfranchise citizens, but have also descended into treason and now mass murder, through supporting dereliction of duty and gross incompetence that has killed tens of thousands of citizens. This is a criminal regime and must be treated as such, they are enemies of the constitution they swore to not only uphold, but to protect and defend, along with its people. *Liberals will stay with in the law where they can*, but remember you are dealing with lawlessness, not constitutional authority, so fucking near anything goes in the struggle for liberty.


it's hard to become lawless when it goes against everything you've ever stood for; to be them and fight their way is a bitter pill and is what's holding citizens at bay.

i fear if we enter that realm there is no going back.

sharpened PVC pipe..?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ideas are dangerous things when they spread and the simpler the narrative the better. It has been said that the struggle for liberty is an ongoing process, that is my view, everybody's liberty, there is no other end possible for the process of liberalism, it is an inevitability if looked at logically. Everybody in the streets is a liberal and everyone opposed to them is something else, the people in the streets want justice, law and the constitution applied, to Donald too. You have justice, the majority and history on your side, a winning formula, the other side is fortunately led by a moron.
> 
> GOOD LUCK! from a fellow Liberal!


99 days until election day. A count-down thread might be appropriate soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Easier said than done but thanks for the kind words.
> 
> *Opinion: Protesting an authoritarian police state is terrifying*
> 
> ...


Maybe next year ya should see if Joe can award the medal of freedom to Portland, Rush got it, so it ain't a reach, give the citizens a lapel pin too!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That didn't take long, the coward backed out of throwing out the first pitch at the Yankee game.


*Trump said he won't be throwing out the first pitch prior to New York's game on Aug. 15 vs. Boston, but may later in the year*








President Donald Trump alters plans to throw out first pitch at Yankees game during 2020 MLB season


Trump said he won't be throwing out the first pitch prior to New York's game on Aug. 15 vs. Boston, but may later in the year




www.cbssports.com





never a commitment..always leave room to change, spin or say you never said because you said 'may'..to have a person in authority to constantly be this way causes emotional distress in others.

it is a ridiculous style of talking it's not positive or sunny- it's creepy because you know that person is straddling the fence for the very purpose of straddling the fence.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

i'd like to bitch about the ever growing lack of access to digital news content. The Times, The Post?..that's what advertisers are paying for and i won't read your rag because you have competition; i can find the story elsewhere.

i just needed you to know i'm insulted, don't like to be nickled and dimed therefore, i'll never pay for it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'd like to bitch about the ever growing lack of access to digital news content. The Times, The Post?..that's what advertisers are paying for and i won't read your rag because you have competition; i can find the story elsewhere.
> 
> i just needed you to know i'm insulted and don't like to be nickled and dimed therefore, i'll never pay for it


Notice that Fox news gives it away? No problem finding their content, MSNBC provides clips that are good enough for my purposes. I've got plenty of news, go to the CBC site or any of the Canadian news sites, they cover American news objectively and well, they also partner with US broadcasters. I'd like to see MSNBC go free access until the end of the year, they provide the best liberal narrative, and liberal means what I said earlier, don't let those republican assholes steal that concept from you too, it is foundational! It means change and human progress, conservative means the opposite, the status quo, A lot of white folks like things just as they are, they must be told that this is unacceptable.

The racists did the same thing to freedom fruit, watermelon and turned a source of economic independence for newly freed black people into a cruel joke. They did the same to liberal when they tried to stop the tide of history from sweeping them away. Well the liberals are back assholes, we ain't the snowflakes and pussies, they are, they are the ones driven by fear, our side is driven by righteous rage and courage!

To illustrate the point, every one of those white people in the video looked afraid and ashamed, I wonder how they felt when they saw themselves on TV, they looked real fucking small to me! 

In the end it's about courage and honor, I've never seen a Trumper here display either.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'd like to bitch about the ever growing lack of access to digital news content. The Times, The Post?..that's what advertisers are paying for and i won't read your rag because you have competition; i can find the story elsewhere.
> 
> i just needed you to know i'm insulted, don't like to be nickled and dimed therefore, i'll never pay for it


Use Ap news.

I think it is more about having to pay actual journalists to do the work it takes to investigate stories, maintain lawyers for the lawsuits they face, stuff like that. 

Most the other stuff out there is so sketchy, you know if the Post has it, they are at least exposed to getting sued if it is not factually accurate. 

And any website that has a pop up telling you they are using cookies, they are selling whatever clicks/articles time reading (scroll times) etc. and all that info is getting used to 'sell' you everything from whatever is being pushed in your ad spam to militarized trolls personality profiles on you.

I don't mind the couple bucks a month for breaking the paywall for the Post online. But I do get the feeling, I had it for a long time too, which is why the AP is so important. Reuters too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Use Ap news.
> 
> I think it is more about having to pay actual journalists to do the work it takes to investigate stories, maintain lawyers for the lawsuits they face, stuff like that.
> 
> ...


about what?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> about what?


Not wanting to pay. And how annoying paywalls are. 

It sucked I think more because I would hit so many of them when I didn't have one I trusted as a go-to when I was searching for the information I was looking for.

That was why I got the Washington Post when I started using it here, because I was sick of the paywalls too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

their generosity is so underwhelming:

*The White House floated plans to cut the additional aid back to $100 a week, while Senate Republicans preferred $200, with general GOP agreement about phasing out the flat boost in favor of one that ensures no more than 70% of an employee’s previous pay. 









White House pushes narrow virus aid; Pelosi blasts GOP delay


WASHINGTON (AP) — House Speaker Nancy Pelosi on Sunday assailed Republican “disarray” over a new pandemic relief package as the White House suggested a narrower effort might be necessary, at least...




apnews.com




*


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 26, 2020)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287505093810630656


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 26, 2020)

Pelosi unveils new nickname for Trump 'Mr. Make Matters Worse'


House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) on Sunday dubbed President Trump "Mr. Make Matters Worse," bestowing him with the new nickname over his handling of the coronavirus pandemic.




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'd like to bitch about the ever growing lack of access to digital news content. The Times, The Post?..that's what advertisers are paying for and i won't read your rag because you have competition; i can find the story elsewhere.
> 
> i just needed you to know i'm insulted, don't like to be nickled and dimed therefore, i'll never pay for it


You are right.

I gave up and started paying subscriptions in order to access a few well regarded sources. Then again, we have a family that accesses it, not just one person and I want my kids to be able to just go to a reliable site rather than get stuff from the NY Post. Even Huffington, while accurate is biased. 

Free isn't always worth the price. You link to some really dodgy sites some time. Common Dreams, for example. That source is completely unreliable due to strong left-bias. You don't even care if the story is true so long as it matches your bias. Your rants about "Bernie was cheated" and "Corrupt Hillary" were the stuff of epic fake news propaganda. I'd like to bitch about that. But it would fall on your deaf ears. So I won't.

But you are right. It's inconsiderate of others when I post something they can't access. In future, if I find something in WaPO, for example, I'll look for same content in non-paywall to link to here. AP and Reuters are good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Not wanting to pay. And how annoying paywalls are.
> 
> It sucked I think more because I would hit so many of them when I didn't have one I trusted as a go-to when I was searching for the information I was looking for.
> 
> That was why I got the Washington Post when I started using it here, because I was sick of the paywalls too.


If they regulated and taxed facebook, they could hire thousands of journalist who are laid off and put them into an independent organisation charged with editing content and stomping on disinformation. Provide the structure and filtering we used to have, not the government, an independent organisation with rules, standards and practices, a professional operation, journalism.They can be assisted by whatever technology is required and like all professions would get better at what they do with experience. Facebook has more influence than any broadcaster and your allies are vulnerable to it too, we should also have a voice in tying this fucking monster down, it's an international corporation doing business globally, the globe has a say too. Free speech is an American concept, we have it, but it is not an absolute, neither is shouting fire in a crowded theater in the USA, that's legal precedent in America.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287505093810630656




Ms. Hannah, TEAR DOWN THAT WALL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> You are right.
> 
> I gave up and started paying subscriptions in order to access a few well regarded sources. Then again, we have a family that accesses it, not just one person and I want my kids to be able to just go to a reliable site rather than get stuff from the NY Post. Even Huffington, while accurate is biased.
> 
> ...


Copy past the first few paragraphs, such stories are structured with the news first and the context after, most know the context here. Provide a link for those who care enough to pay. Win win.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287505093810630656







in a weird way it reminds me of this..


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they regulated and taxed facebook, they could hire thousands of journalist who are laid off and put them into an independent organisation charged with editing content and stomping on disinformation. Provide the structure and filtering we used to have, not the government, an independent organisation with rules, standards and practices, a professional operation, journalism.They can be assisted by whatever technology is required and like all professions would get better at what they do with experience. Facebook has more influence than any broadcaster and your allies are vulnerable to it too, we should also have a voice in tying this fucking monster down, it's an international corporation doing business globally, the globe has a say too. Free speech is an American concept, we have it, but it is not an absolute, neither is shouting fire in a crowded theater in the USA, that's legal precedent in America.


It might be a lot easier for a company like Facebook, but what about a website like this one? It would be very difficult to try to do it.

I don't know how it would actually work is all, I like the ban hammer approach to social media, but I don't think it is possible to put the genie back in the bottle on the internet.

I wish this was the conversation being had right now, about how to fix the problems that Russian has caused for the world using this new weapon (I believe that Snowden smuggled to them in 2013, right before they started their attack on our country) on our citizens.

Something kind of neat I found about it in the EU.
https://carnegieendowment.org/files/CP_333_BrattbergMaurer_Russia_Elections_Interference_FINAL.pdf


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *If they regulated and taxed facebook, they could hire thousands of journalist who are laid off and put them into an independent organisation charged with editing content and stomping on disinformation. Provide the structure* and filtering we used to have, not the government, an independent organisation with rules, standards and practices, a professional operation, journalism.They can be assisted by whatever technology is required and like all professions would get better at what they do with experience. Facebook has more influence than any broadcaster and your allies are vulnerable to it too, we should also have a voice in tying this fucking monster down, it's an international corporation doing business globally, the globe has a say too. Free speech is an American concept, we have it, but it is not an absolute, neither is shouting fire in a crowded theater in the USA, that's legal precedent in America.


that would make too much sense.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It might be a lot easier for a company like Facebook, but what about a website like this one? It would be very difficult to try to do it.
> 
> I don't know how it would actually work is all, I like the ban hammer approach to social media, but I don't think it is possible to put the genie back in the bottle on the internet.
> 
> ...


what did he smuggle to them?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Copy past the first few paragraphs, such stories are structured with the news first and the context after, most know the context here. Provide a link for those who care enough to pay. Win win.


I include relevant sections whenever I post so that the reader doesn't need to access the link to get my point. It feels like being censor when the link is to a paysite. A quick search usually finds same relevant material on free sites. The ads suck though. Also, when a site is free then you are the product and not the customer. As hannimal said, you never know what they do with visitor information. Still though, I think schuy is right. I think I'll try posting from free sites whenever I can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It might be a lot easier for a company like Facebook, but what about a website like this one? It would be very difficult to try to do it.
> 
> I don't know how it would actually work is all, I like the ban hammer approach to social media, but I don't think it is possible to put the genie back in the bottle on the internet.
> 
> ...


Only applies after a certain threshold of public influence, this place is free for us to police, it is not a highly automated platform like facebook that is run by algorithms, we have the great God @potroast and he his wise and mighty! Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> do you think trump knows how to change a car tire?


Sure, hire a Meskin to do it, then stiff him. That's business 101.


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That didn't take long, the coward backed out of throwing out the first pitch at the Yankee game.


The mound was too steep and slippery.
Edit: After all, it _is _ten inches high.


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will find a reason not to throw out that first pitch because he's a coward and is afraid to look bad and he fails at everything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633727


Ow, that stings! Take me out, coach and call dorkter Ronny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> The mound was too steep and slippery.
> Edit: After all, it _is _ten inches high.


If the stadium was full like in normal times the booing would be like fucking thunder and I doubt he would get out of old Yankee stadium alive without the US army and even then the troops would lack enthusiasm, even the generals, airborne and green berets would be confused as to which side to fight for. They call them donnybrooks for a reason though, Donald is usually in the middle of it stirring up the shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ow, that stings! Take me out, coach and call dorkter Ronny.


Trump has been in the BULL pen for a long time, he wants to take the mound!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 26, 2020)

I don't know if we can afford 4 more years of trump...


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> because I was sick of the paywalls too.


I just go into the FireFox settings and remove whichever paywall place cookies I want to read and get another free article or more. Some have a few cookies and the tracking one may not have their name on it so sorting by date and taking out all the newest ones does the trick.

FF is set to remove all but protected cookies when I shut it down. I just have a few protected like my banks and emails so I'm not getting security checks every time I want to log on to them.

Last time I bought a paper it was $3.55 FFS! No more.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what did he smuggle to them?


From this article:
https://apnews.com/797f390ee28b4bfbb0e1b13cfedf0593


> Joel Melstad, a spokesman for the counterintelligence center, said five U.S. intelligence agencies contributed to the latest damage assessment, which itself is highly classified. Melstad said damage has been observed or verified in five categories of information the U.S. government keeps classified to protect national security.
> 
> According to Melstad, Snowden-disclosed documents have put U.S. personnel or facilities at risk around the world, damaged intelligence collection efforts, exposed tools used to amass intelligence, destabilized U.S. partnerships abroad and exposed U.S. intelligence operations, capabilities and priorities.
> 
> ...


Basically the ability to mass collect every scrap of data to plug into computers to work out personality profiles on each and everyone of us and use their combination of trolls and AI to push the propaganda that they have been building for years online against us. 

Which parts the Russian military took from Snowden, and which they already had in use, I don't think that they were just grasping at straws when immediately after they took possession of Snowden and the data sticks of all the NSA files, they sent Russian spies to our country to start their social media blitzkrieg on us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Liberalism ended this bullshit long ago in it's heartland, it was born out of fear of revolution as exemplified by the earlier revolutions in England and subsequent ones in America and France bolstered it. During the American revolution deals were cut in Canada with conquered Quebec guaranteeing langue and religious rights as well as a legal system and legislature, a compromise was made, liberalism. They didn't join America, good thing too or you'd have another big fucking problem!

Liberals ended slavery, even those who were slaveholders like Jefferson, the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak, he was a spendthrift and not very good with money. He liked black people though, at least Sally Hemings, no word on whether she liked him, but Tom was a pretty good looking guy and an interesting fellow, so ya never know, they sure had a lot of kids together though. In the end Jefferson's ideals won, but today all of his family descendants sit at the family table, even if some are eating crow. Many "white" Americans might also be surprised at their recent encounter with genetic diversity. 

Liberals or those under their orders had the Royal Navy patrol the Atlantic starting in 1811, to stamp out the Atlantic slave trade. They were called liberals then too and they made new laws that covered more people, they led, some like Lincoln were even bigots (by today's standards). Slavery degrades the owner more than the slave, the slave is a victim of callauness and greed, sometimes lust.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A new DNA study offers insight into the horrific story of the trans-Atlantic slave trade | CNN


Much of what we know about the horrors of slavery in the Americas comes from historical records. But new research shows that evidence of those atrocities can also be found in the DNA of African Americans.




www.cnn.com





*A new DNA study offers insight into the horrific story of the trans-Atlantic slave trade*

(CNN)Much of what we know about the horrors of slavery in the Americas comes from historical records. But new research shows that evidence of the slave trade's atrocities can also be found in the DNA of African Americans.
A study conducted by the consumer genetics company 23andMe, published Thursday in the _American Journal of Human Genetics_, offers some new insight into the consequences of the trans-Atlantic slave trade, from the scale at which enslaved Black women were raped by their White masters to the less-documented slave trade that occurred within the Americas.
It's one of the largest studies of its kind, thanks in part to the massive database of 23andMe customers that researchers were able to recruit consenting participants from.
*More..*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

awseome article by Stephen King in 2017:

I decided to convene six Trump voters to discover how and why all this happened. Because I selected them from the scores of make-believe people always bouncing around in my head (sometimes their chatter is enough to drive me bugshit), I felt perfectly OK feeding them powerful truth serum before officially convening the round table. And because they are fictional – my creatures – they all agreed to this. They gulped the serum down in Snapple iced tea, and half an hour later we began. My panelists were..









Stephen King on Donald Trump: ‘How do such men rise? First as a joke’


He’s written novels with eerily similar plotlines – but how did Trump become president? The only way to find out: inject a panel of fictional voters with truth serum...




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

just 









Reagan Foundation asks Trump campaign and RNC joint fundraising committee to stop using Reagan's likeness in fundraising pitch | CNN Politics


The Reagan Foundation has asked the Donald Trump campaign and the Republican National Committee joint fundraising committee to stop using President Ronald Reagan's likeness in fundraising appeals, an RNC spokesman confirmed to CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not visiting CNN any more. They don't even have a Canada section! They have Australia and the UK but not us. Boo!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 26, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm not visiting CNN any more. They don't even have a Canada section! They have Australia and the UK but not us. Boo!


this is your section

about the article..does this mean Ronnie is officially rolling in his grave?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this is your section
> 
> about the article..does this mean Ronnie is officially rolling in his grave?


If he can see what's going on he'll be spinning in his grave!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Who here can think logically? Trumpers need not apply
Have some fun with yer head, something to ponder while stoned, a puzzle

You have a simple balance scale and 8 weights, one is slightly heavier than the others, you only get to use the scale twice. Find the heavy weight.

I didn't look it up on goggle, that wasn't around when I was a kid! cheater!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

I checked and goggle busted me, ya can't have any fun anymore, technology
This guy is making it way too complicated!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2020)

My scale is accurate to within 1/140th of a gram

handloaders will get this


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My scale is accurate to within 1/140th of a gram
> 
> handloaders will get this


Required for chucking lead at a distance, consistency equals accuracy, provided yer a good shot! Even us unarmed Canadians know that!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Required for chucking lead at a distance, consistency equals accuracy, provided yer a good shot! Even us unarmed Canadians know that!


my scale is accurate to within 1/10th of a grain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> my scale is accurate to within 1/10th of a grain


I understand your concerns about responsible gun owners and hobbyists such as yourself, I can empathize.
Here adventurous young men are seduced into law breaking by an evil old man! Challenged to be knights of the air and to soar amongst the birds. It's so addicting to certain young men, I might as well be a crack dealer! One of those global multicultural things I like that forms communities of enthusiasts, at least until the governments starting stepping on necks for no reason at all, except some assholes imagined fears. But it's not as simple as they might think and we are fighting back and organising and NRA of the air, to bribe politicians!

We share our passions on RIU too and I'm trying to get away from politics now that Donald is done and yer running with the ball. I'm already on the RC groups, preparing to move on, better topics and less acrimony, trolls do not exist. Life is back to normal where I live.





FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality.


FPV (First Person View) The pilot flies planes and drones immersively using VR goggles called FPV goggles Here we cover and rant about the the modern RC (Radio Control) hobby and it's many modern offshoots. Since the introduction of digital technology and cell phone sized electronics, it has...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> my scale is accurate to within 1/10th of a grain


Yer a master jeweler I'd expect no less!


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> my scale is accurate to within 1/10th of a grain


 I use a Spolar and never measure the powder unless i am making hot loads


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> my scale is accurate to within 1/10th of a grain





Sir Napsalot said:


> My scale is accurate to within 1/140th of a gram



Then whouldn't be 1/154th of a gram?

My analytical balance is good down to 0.0001g +/_ 0.0005g but would be a real PITA to use for weighing powder loads.

1964 Mettler. Only weighs to 160g.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2020)

eddy600 said:


> I use a Spolar and never measure the powder unless i am making hot loads


i made a hot load on your imaginary food stamps roommate last night


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 27, 2020)

Just plain embarrassing LOL.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287630548123492353


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Just plain embarrassing LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287630548123492353


Moronfest 2020


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moronfest 2020


i don't like that Diamond and Silk leverage stereotype.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't like that Diamond and Silk leverage stereotype.


Anybody who supports Trump in any way is despicable, no matter their color or sex, I don't draw too many distinctions with this kind of evil, pigeon holing works fine for such deplorable arseholes. I have no problem identifying the enemies of humanity, those against human rights for all, or who are so greed driven they are insane and thus a danger to all, same for morons and psychos. The GOP is mostly run by con men psychos and supported by morons & lunatics anyway. Shoot first and let God sort em out, he'll have an easy day and they'll have a hot one (metaphorically speaking). 

When they show here they get the full fucking treatment and I ain't alone...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> If he can see what's going on he'll be spinning in his grave! View attachment 4636120


yes spinning..somehow when high 'rolling' sounded right..roll it up


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody who supports Trump in any way is despicable, no matter their color or sex, I don't draw too many distinctions with this kind of evil, pigeon holing works fine for such deplorable arseholes. I have no problem identifying the enemies of humanity, those against human rights for all, or who are so greed driven they are insane and thus a danger to all, same for morons and psychos. The GOP is mostly run by con men psychos and supported by morons & lunatics anyway. Shoot first and let God sort em out, he'll have an easy day and they'll have a hot one (metaphorically speaking).
> 
> When they show here they get the full fucking treatment and I ain't alone...


it's just that we need everyone to come to the table and have a place there; it's damaging to the movement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's just that we need everyone to come to the table and have a place there; it's damaging to the movement.


People are people, Jews worked for nazi's (most to survive, or try to) and some even believed, a miniscule number, but they existed, everybody has psychos and arsholes and everybody has saints and angels too. Everybody is subject to the vulnerabilities of genetics and brain damage whether caused by trauma or a childhood viral infection of the brain, everybody got their Donalds! Everybody also suffers and it is stupid as shit to add to each other's burden unless required. If required, sometimes half measures won't do, being human is sometimes a bitch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 27, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> Then whouldn't be 1/154th of a gram?


Yeah, I messed up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yeah, I messed up


Now ya know why the gun blew up!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yeah, I messed up


Some say I'm a wit, but you've only seen half of it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People are people, Jews worked for nazi's (most to survive, or try to) and some even believed, a miniscule number, but they existed, everybody has psychos and arsholes and everybody has saints and angels too. Everybody is subject to the vulnerabilities of genetics and brain damage whether caused by trauma or a childhood viral infection of the brain, everybody got their Donalds! Everybody also suffers and it is stupid as shit to add to each other's burden unless required. If required, sometimes half measures won't do, being human is sometimes a bitch.


and germans were okay with letting them build ovens in their backyards..did they just tell themselves 'it's only bar-b-que?'

do you think if reparations are available to those linked to slavery they'd take them?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


Typical liberal, it's not so much about economic ideology as the rule of the constitution and law. Perhaps many don't realise that when they signed on for liberty, it meant for all, not just themselves. Liberalism is a process that is also bottom up driven and top down administered as the government responses to the will of the people to overcome other pernicious social forces like bigotry and greed. It is historical and inevitable, it is time and the strength of people to do it, there is inertia and interests in the status quo.

Take the situation of black Americans for instance, their movement for human rights gained traction and provided the spark that drove people into the streets in the midst of a pandemic, masks and all. Many were white and almost all felt their lives were at risk for showing up, and their movement has over a super majority of support, but lot of things do in America, republicans block, or distort change into meaninglessness through "compromise". Now that the parties are polarized, black people and other minorities hold as much power in the democratic party as the hardcare base of the GOP and if they gain power they will use it.

The top down implementation goes a lot better when ya got the implementers by the balls and almost total power. African Americans will have a seat near the head of the table of power, Obama was president first and an advocate for liberal causes second, it is his job, the POTUS does not have a second job, he had to deal with these assholes, look how much trouble there is to get a dime for the people out of the assholes. This time it will be real power with a mandate for change and a supermajority supporting it, that also includes pot legalization, Joe will gripe, but he will sign.

I expect at least 20 more house seats going democratic, maybe more, I also figure they will win the senate by a comfortable margin, Joe will be POTUS, provided he is still breathing. Dunno when Nancy will retire, but I figure she has a replacement talent spotted, I think she will drive through everything that was sitting on Mitch's desk before she goes. The democrats might not have 66 seats, but the the remaining republicans face 2022 and a world of hurt and shame from the many investigations, hearings and trials. The democrats will find the votes or rain down fire upon the weakest among them, the republican party will be a shattered wreck on fire when Trump is done wiping his ass with them.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 27, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yeah, I messed up


I had to get my conversion book and scientific calculator out to get it all straight. I've never actually looked into grain/gram conversion values before so had no clue what they were. Mind exercise to keep the oldtimerz at bay!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

*The art of social and political warfare*
Switch to daylight only protests, organise, condemn those who go out at night, stay away from federal property, make them come to you, in some places they may need to go through the cops and mayor to get to you. If they try that shit with the local cops who are properly led, they will taz and even shoot the fuckers if they tear gas them! Symbolic peaceful protests only at federal property in the day only, makes better TV, let them do the violence.

In the end this is about hearts and minds and that translates into votes for freedom, or liberty as some like to call it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about how we get off the highway to escalation....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2020)

Obama started out as a community organiser for a reason, he had a fucking heart and brains enough to use it for change. He didn't get everything he wanted, but he made a difference, he also didn't want the reaction from the right he and America got. If you follow his principles (leadership) you will win bigly in the end...

Obama was a liberal and they sometimes think longer term, but prophecy is for fools and the road to Hell is sometimes paved with good intentions. More often though, the path to perdition is paved with wrongs and misdeeds to others, than with good intentions, but sometimes they too can led to unexpected outcomes.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 28, 2020)

Trump Lied About Being Asked to Toss Out the Yankees' First Pitch on Opening Day – Because He Was Jealous of Fauci


Just before Dr. Anthony Fauci tossed out the first ball of Major League Baseball’s opening day last Thursday, President Donald Trump announced the president of the New York Yankees, Randy Levine, had invited him to toss the first pitch for the New York team on August 15. He was...



www.thenewcivilrightsmovement.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 28, 2020)

LOL










Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick


The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 28, 2020)

Ruh roh


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 28, 2020)

Twitter partially suspends Donald Trump Jr. for sharing hydroxychloroquine video


Social media giant Twitter suspended the account of Donald Trump Jr. after he shared a video of doctors talking about the controversial anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine.




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2020)

1..2..3. 

3 licks/days.

Then the President retweeted a video in which a group of doctors make false claims about the virus, including one who says "you don't need masks" because hydroxychloroquine, an anti-malaria drug pushed by the President, is a "cure" in combination with several other drugs. Multiple credible scientific studies say the treatment is ineffective against Covid-19. The video, which went viral on YouTube, was later removed by Facebook and Twitter because it spread misinformation.









Trump shatters his own show of responsibility on the pandemic


The idea that President Donald Trump has turned some new leaf and is now maturely leading the fight against the pandemic is yet again being exposed as a pure political play by his own behavior.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2020)

On Monday, Minnesota man Randal Thom posted an image of the dead dog on social media. The caption said it had been "shot by a neighbor" four times. "Having to say my final goodbye to my best best friend Mr. Donald Trump," Thom wrote on his profile, which has a background declaring "Roger Stone Did Nothing Wrong" and numerous images from Trump rallies.

*But police said there was more to the story than Thom was letting on. It emerged that in the past three years, neighbors had filed 14 incidents with police about the man's dogs.*



https://www.newsweek.com/minnesota-jackson-county-dog-donald-trump-shot-social-media-death-threats-1331496



They include "dogs running at large in a county park, running at large onto neighbor's private property, biting a person who required medical attention, attacking pet dogs, killing goats, killing chickens, killing turkeys, chasing cattle, and chasing deer," police said. Thom himself also has pending misdemeanor charges from incidents related to his dogs, officials said.

The Jackson County Sheriff's Office confirmed that deputies were called to investigate the circumstances of a dog's death last Sunday—but found no criminality had taken place.

*"The investigation results indicate that the person who eliminated the dog was legally protecting their livestock on their private property at the time," the department wrote.*


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> But police said there was more to the story than Thom was letting on. It emerged that in the past three years, neighbors had filed 14 incidents with police about the man's dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog owner killed his dog by not training it or caring for it properly. Def an afflicted narcissist, the way he pleas for pity on the internet. 

Living on property adjacent to an aggressive dog and an owner who doesn't do anything about it is a miserable experience. The fence I put up saved a dog's life and my neighbor is still angry at me over it. That dog took after it's owner. It may well be that I saved my own life with that fence too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

*Why 2020 could be a historically bad election for Republicans*





From coronavirus, to party affiliation and fundraising, all the signs point to a Democratic landslide this November. Chris Cillizza explains why Republicans should be worried.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)

*Watch Trump AG Barr Squirm Under Oath When Pressed On Guilty Trump Aide | MSNBC*





After resisting and delaying requests to testify before House Democrats, AG Bill Barr went under oath for the first time as Trump’s Attorney General in a marathon hearing. MSNBC Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber reports on several key moments, including interventions favoring convicted felons who once worked for Donald Trump, in this excerpt from coverage of the hearing on The Beat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Yer Lawyer called again, he sounds pissed... He took the hit for the home team and watched it all

I was waiting for Glenn's take on Billy boy's talk with congress...  These are real people speaking from their homes on their own Youtube channel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bill Barr Incriminated Himself in His Congressional Testimony. What Can Be Done About It?*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

*Dissembling, Defensiveness And Partisanship: AG Barr’s House Hearing - Day That Was | MSNBC*





The House Judiciary Committee spent a contentious day asking Attorney General Bill Barr about federal intervention in protests, his department’s handling of cases involving President Trump’s friends or former allies, and the upcoming election. Among other topics, Barr failed to give clear answers when questioned about whether it was ever okay to use tear gas against peaceful protesters, and whether it was ever appropriate for a president or candidate to solicit foreign assistance for an election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Watching Joe, Axios did and interview with Trump and pressed him on Russian bounties, the results were stunning... I'll be posting them and so should some American.

In away it reminded me of Barr's testimony, distraction and disassembling, with babbling


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Here is a thought, most polls we see are of "likely voters", so they call and ask if they are planning on voting, if no they are excluded from the poll.
So what if they called a bunch of people who support trump and they just said they were staying home? Would that skew the polling results and have they factored it in? Seems to me if you are paying for data, there might be "quality control" issues with your data if you did not factor in this phenomena. I'm also pretty sure many who never normally vote will this time around, particularly the youth, who don't show unless pumped by popular culture and events, and they are pumped, we'll see about turnout.

They factor in cell phone users vs landline, so any competent professional statistician should have this base covered too, but it is a new phenomena too, large numbers of Trump supporters simply staying home, for a number of reasons. We have seen mistakes made with new phenomena by other scientists and professionals in dealing with the novel coronavirus, first you make mistakes, then you learn from them, then you win in the end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

It's not just that Trump overwhelmed a liberal constitutional democracy with corruption, treason and criminality. It's that he had the full throated support of one of the two political parties and of a near majority of Americans. He still retains the support of the GOP and it's base in spite of being openly corrupt, a criminal and an incompetent, as are many in his cabinet. This has led to dire consequences for the nation and an impediment to adaptive social change, which is manifesting its self in the streets of America. There are over 150,000 dead and many times more than that maimed for life because of dereliction of duty, malicious criminal incompetence and mismanagement of national resources in dealing with the covid pandemic.
All nations who are America's peers and many who are poor and underdeveloped have managed this pandemic far better than Trump's America, In America the epidemic is still raging, growing and spreading, especially in those red states who took their advice from Dr. Trump (Trump U) and not Dr. Fauci.

The democrats had political considerations and allowed this to persist, they had little choice, the only way to end it and save the country was to think strategically. Put off accountability until before the election, impeachment didn't work and then disaster struck with covid, the republicans mistake in not removing him became catastrophic and obvious. Covid disrupted everything, including congress, it disrupted Donald's path to victory by suppressing the vote, cheating and getting Russian help, it is now too big to rig. Donald shattered the solid south like a delicate vase, fumbled and dropped onto a marble floor, the red states in the south are being ravaged by covid, every GOP stronghold is suffering bigly and will continue to.

It looks like Donald is gonna lose a bunch of red states and might take a few extra republican senators with him, perhaps more than expected. The cook political report is expecting at least 20 more seats for the Dems, Donald is fucked, it's all over but the whining, bitching and thrashing about. Donald's only choice now is to try and force the GOP senate to support and acquit Barr, with another evidence free trial, right before the election, yeah Mitch will be right on it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Budowsky: Trump October surprise could devastate GOP


Senate Republicans should break with Trump and provide enough votes to pass a major, effective and substantial jobs, economic and COVID-19 bill immediately. Millions of jobs, countless lives and Re…




thehill.com





*Budowsky: Trump October surprise could devastate GOP*
The odds are extremely high that the October surprise that will dominate and determine the results of the election will be a devastating new wave of COVID-19 infections, a catastrophic increase in COVID-19 deaths, and a disastrous increase in the jobless rate even more punishing and painful than what Americans endure today.

While President Trump seems to believe a miracle COVID-19 vaccine in October will save his presidency, and all normal people hope and pray this vaccine happens, the prospects for this before the election are as likely as Trump’s prediction that the virus will magically disappear — which he offered long before almost 150,000 Americans were dead and the jobless rate rose to horrifying levels.

Today, under the leadership of Trump and Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), Senate Republicans, who are in grave danger of losing their majority, are being asked to fight for a puny continued emergency jobless benefit extension of only $200 which is reminiscent of Marie Antoinette offering her suffering people a little piece of cake while the rich get richer.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

These guys might even switch focus if they figure Donald is done, but I think they will keep pounding Donald, cause it's good for donations! 
They might also be paying themselves well for this work, they are republicans after all... I'm fine with it though, they are providing a useful public service. The dumb cunts just realised they were right wing liberals all along! See what decades of brainwashing can do!

I half expected the narrator with the deep manly voice to start selling 1/2 tons, SILVERDO! All them manly men in Montana should like it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

This is todays crop of Lincoln Project ads all focused on vulnerable republican states. Who they are focused on is interesting and could be an indicator of a bigger than expected win in the senate. Last time I checked Alaska was pretty red.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

See what I mean? Made for TV too, run time one minute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

*Senator Angus King Joins Morning Joe | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





We ask Sen. King for his thoughts on the GOP’s pandemic relief proposal and about President Trump’s refusal to confront Vladimir Putin on reported intelligence that Russia put bounties on U.S. troops.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Watch Bill squirm, he committed perjury here. Opening rounds folks, Billy will be back, even if they have to drag him to the hot seat, he only showed to avoid getting dragged there by his own security detail next week, once that happened they would go for documents too, in for a penny, in for a pound.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Attorney General Bill Barr On Roger Stone Case | Morning Joe | MSNBC*




At yesterday’s House hearing, AG Barr says there is no reason to investigate President Trump for commuting the sentence of Roger Stone. NBC News Correspondent Julia Ainsley joins the conversation.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


unsolved mysteries...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> unsolved mysteries...


At least he is telling the truth now.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288335939677421568
Sound on.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288335939677421568
> Sound on.


That should do it with her entire 5 minutes. That was well done.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 29, 2020)

4.4 million cases / 152,000 deaths ........ pitiful little trump


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

he can't even pivot to a new crazy message, relying on the old standbys:









Trump abruptly ends briefing after being pressed over retweeting misinformation


Even amid an attempt by President Donald Trump's aides to shift his focus back to coronavirus, he continues to hear from a wide range of associates -- including the CEO of a far-right television network -- who are undermining the administration's health experts and questioning their approach to...




www.cnn.com






DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer Lawyer called again, he sounds pissed... He took the hit for the home team and watched it all
> 
> I was waiting for Glenn's take on Billy boy's talk with congress...  These are real people speaking from their homes on their own Youtube channel.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Bill Barr Incriminated Himself in His Congressional Testimony. What Can Be Done About It?*


nothing fvcking nothing..i'm so tired of these pundits.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> 4.4 million cases / 152,000 deaths ........ pitiful little trump
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638392


now that you know will you go..?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> T*hese guys might even switch focus if they figure Donald is done, but I think they will keep pounding Donald, cause it's good for donations! *
> They might also be paying themselves well for this work, they are republicans after all... I'm fine with it though, they are providing a useful public service. The dumb cunts just realised they were right wing liberals all along! See what decades of brainwashing can do!
> 
> I half expected the narrator with the deep manly voice to start selling 1/2 tons, SILVERDO! All them manly men in Montana should like it!


they'll keep pounding because it's personal.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288335939677421568
> Sound on.


thank you to the group that put this together so quickly- out of sight is out of mind


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Did I see a couple of quick clips of Justine in that ad? It's an American political ad!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

Just watch, this fuckstick is going to do something terrible to the USPS in order to interfere with vote by mail.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just watch, this fuckstick is going to do something terrible to the USPS in order to interfere with vote by mail.


you're catching on..the Trump Trilogy:

pandemic
protest
post office

the third and final; it *would* fit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you're catching on..


What do you mean?

I have always known he was a fuckstick.

So.... Vote against him and I will sing your praises.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just watch, this fuckstick is going to do something terrible to the USPS in order to interfere with vote by mail.


Fire the entire post office over seeds from China! Dangerous stuff is coming in! How about just shutting down international mail? D'oh  

Voting starts in 5 weeks.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I have always known he was a fuckstick.
> 
> So.... Vote against him and I will sing your praises.


request for absentee ballot was sent to FLORIDA..Biden is up 3 or 4 points there- Trump is done..that never happens in that state. never.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2020)

person woman man camera tv


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fire the entire post office over seeds from China! Dangerous stuff is coming in! How about just shutting down international mail? D'oh
> 
> Voting starts in 5 weeks.


i want to know what seeds they are..have they been identified?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fire the entire post office over seeds from China! Dangerous stuff is coming in! How about just shutting down international mail? D'oh
> 
> Voting starts in 5 weeks.


This fuckstick is going all in.

It'll end in tears, unless you are Russian. My god, what a coup de main this is for Putin - destroy American democracy in four years.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> person woman man camera tv


bang the drum Louie has the RONA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I have always known he was a fuckstick.
> 
> So.... Vote against him and I will sing your praises.


His supporters may start a mail bombing or fake bio attack with powder in envelopes. He will tell them publicly, but is too stupid to think of it. Once Barr is gone Donald is finished, he won't find another doggie before the election.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This fuckstick is going all in.
> 
> It'll end in tears, unless you are Russian. My god, what a coup de main this is for Putin - destroy American democracy in four years.


i have a feeling if he's around after 1/21..walls are not going to stop us from storming the WH.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> person woman man camera tv


Genius.

All I could remember was: pussy pornstar ... 
...
Ivanka


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This fuckstick is going all in.
> 
> It'll end in tears, unless you are Russian. My god, what a coup de main this is for Putin - destroy American democracy in four years.


He and Barr are desperate criminals, win or prison for both, Barr is about to get cut off at the knees.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His supporters may start a mail bombing or fake bio attack with powder in envelopes. He will tell them publicly, but is too stupid to think of it. Once *Barr is gone Donald is finished, *he won't find another doggie before the election.


the key- he can't do anything without him..he needs to be gone..some how, some way..Nancy?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Genius.
> 
> All I could remember was: pussy pornstar ...
> ...
> Ivanka


it's..

glislaine jeffrey ivanka revenge donald

donald is a basic 78.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the key- he can't do anything without him..he needs to be gone..some how, some way


They will impeach him and see if the senate wants another evidence free trial. If he resists another subpoena by the house he will be arrested by his own security and delivered to the hot seat, where he will be remanded to a DC city jail. If they invoke the inherent power, they might as well clean out the WH of documents too, Bill will resign most likely, but he will still have to show for hearings.

They are not gonna let this desperate criminal run lose during election season, that would be stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i have a feeling if he's around after 1/21..walls are not going to stop us from storming the WH.


Things don't happen in a vacuum. Pro Trump gun nuts will find a welcome in Lafayette square, the Mall, the Ellipse and will form a pasty, inbred, undereducated cordon around the White House.

A lot depends on the election. It must be a blowout.

If it isn't, all hell will break loose. The only thing to do would be to claim emergency powers.

I've seen this before. It always ends badly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Genius.
> 
> All I could remember was: pussy pornstar ...
> ...
> Ivanka


I was surprised the dems were not doing better in OH, covid never bit hard enough thanks to the rare sensible GOP gov, atypical though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His supporters may start a mail bombing or fake bio attack with powder in envelopes. He will tell them publicly, but is too stupid to think of it. Once Barr is gone Donald is finished, he won't find another doggie before the election.


Am I missing something? Where is Barr going?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Things don't happen in a vacuum. Pro Trump gun nuts will find a welcome in Lafayette square, the Mall, the Ellipse and will form a pasty, inbred, undereducated cordon around the White House.
> 
> A lot depends on the election. It must be a blowout.
> 
> ...


Worst case scenario they would be mowing down peaceful protesters like grass on TV. It will be a blow out, a big one, keep the faith


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was surprised the dems were not doing better in OH, covid never bit hard enough thanks to the rare sensible GOP gov, atypical though


I liked the last one better. But this one doesn't suck.

Biden signs outnumbering Trump signs here. They voted over 70% for Trump. 85+ without the college. I doubt Trump breaks 60% this time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His supporters may start a mail bombing or fake bio attack with powder in envelopes. He will tell them publicly, but is too stupid to think of it. Once Barr is gone Donald is finished, he won't find another doggie before the election.


he's going to tell us what his next 'component' to be 'activated' will be.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I liked the last one better. But this one doesn't suck.


DeWine is a closet Dem.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Am I missing something? Where is Barr going?


He will be impeached and tried with in a month two max, if the senate acquit him the house will invoke inherent powers and subpoena him arrest him for contempt of congress and remand him to a DC city jail until next year, where they will drop the charges when the new DOJ comes up with something better in court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Am I missing something? Where is Barr going?


I watched him commit perjury on national TV, that alone is enough to charge him with contempt, perjury for sure. Let the senate have another evidence free trial, they won't do it for him, he is gone, but will resign before like Nixon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I liked the last one better. But this one doesn't suck.


Suicide monkeys that are sufficiently qualified are rarer than you think. For this kind of work good help is hard to find, given the current situation.

I'll bet Bill never figured it would end up like this, sucked in by a moron over nothing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

Wtf am I saying? Hell break 70, but may lose Ohio.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wtf am I saying? Hell break 70, but may lose Ohio.


Fortunately Joe doesn't need OH this time, but it would be nice.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I watched him commit perjury on national TV, that alone is enough to charge him with contempt, perjury for sure. Let the senate have another evidence free trial, they won't do it for him, he is gone, but will resign before like Nixon.


Pffft. Nothing ever happens of these things these days. We're in la la land. Abuse of power is now patriotism - the last refuge of scoundrels.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fortunately Joe doesn't need OH this time, but it would be nice.


Nah, fuck em. Time to knock that bell-weather off there huge, misshapen heads.

Fuck em right in the ear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

A typical day in Trump world. When will she replace Faci?
Maybe there is something to her theory, perhaps she is so sick because she swallowed a lot of alien sperm?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pffft. Nothing ever happens of these things these days. We're in la la land. Abuse of power is now patriotism - the last refuge of scoundrels.


This is opening rounds Baldrick, Billy will be back for another visit one way or another, I hope he refuses to appear, that would be a mistake, no impeachment required and the WH and DOJ cleaned out of documents, in for a penny, in for a pound. Why do you think he consented to appear? He knew if he didn't, they would invoke inherent powers and his security would drag him there next week along with documents.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I liked the last one better. But this one doesn't suck.
> 
> Biden signs outnumbering Trump signs here. They voted over 70% for Trump. 85+ without the college. I doubt Trump breaks 60% this time.


Lincoln Project said one of their goals is to flip Ohio..what do you think?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I watched him commit perjury on national TV, that alone is enough to charge him with contempt, perjury for sure. Let the senate have another evidence free trial, they won't do it for him, he is gone, but will resign before like Nixon.


agreed...waiting on Nancy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

US officials: Russia behind spread of virus disinformation


WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. officials say Russian intelligence officers are spreading disinformation about the coronavirus pandemic through English-language websites, trying to exploit a crisis that America is struggling to contain before the presidential election in November...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


i hate this POS and would love to bungie cord him, stick a funnel in his mouth and empty a keg; then throw his body to the gators.

Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh urged his colleagues *in a series of private memos this spring to consider avoiding decisions in major disputes over abortion and Democratic subpoenas for President Donald Trump's financial records, according to multiple sources familiar with the inner workings of the court.*

In the abortion controversy, Kavanaugh wanted the justices to sidestep any ruling on the merits of a Louisiana law that could have closed abortion clinics in the state, CNN has learned. The case marked the first time in four years the justices were taking up the heated subject. Kavanaugh's plan would have ensured the law -- a credentialing mandate for doctors who perform abortions -- would not go into immediate effect but also ensured that the justices would not have to put their own views on the line.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i hate this POS and would love to bungie cord him, stick a funnel in his mouth and empty a keg; then throw his body to the gators.
> 
> Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh urged his colleagues *in a series of private memos this spring to consider avoiding decisions in major disputes over abortion and Democratic subpoenas for President Donald Trump's financial records, according to multiple sources familiar with the inner workings of the court.*
> 
> In the abortion controversy, Kavanaugh wanted the justices to sidestep any ruling on the merits of a Louisiana law that could have closed abortion clinics in the state, CNN has learned. The case marked the first time in four years the justices were taking up the heated subject. Kavanaugh's plan would have ensured the law -- a credentialing mandate for doctors who perform abortions -- would not go into immediate effect but also ensured that the justices would not have to put their own views on the line.


STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER  

SERIOUSLY GET SOME R&R If the democrats get enough senate seats they might impeach Kavanaugh, he committed perjury during his confirmation I heard. Once there is a new congress this can be investigated and charges referred to the new DOJ for prosecution, no judge is above the law. Hard to call balls and strikes from inside a cell, it would be kind of embarrassing, besides it's impeachable.

He has women issues and is a misogynist and a conditioned religious loonie with prejudiced views on women's reproductive rights.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump's interview on foreign policy....*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER*
> *
> SERIOUSLY GET SOME R&R* If the democrats get enough senate seats they might impeach Kavanaugh, he committed perjury during his confirmation I heard. Once there is a new congress this can be investigated and charges referred to the new DOJ for prosecution, no judge is above the law. Hard to call balls and strikes from inside a cell, it would be kind of embarrassing, besides it's impeachable.
> 
> He has women issues and is a misogynist and a conditioned religious loonie with prejudiced views on women's reproductive rights.


no


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

A blackmailed moron with an IQ of 78, squirming. Listen to what he says and what he did not do, both on Russia and covid, a failure who cannot learn from his mistakes, a completely useless human being. The product of brain damage, a life of indolence and unaccountability by gaming the legal system. Bill Barr and the courts were gamed by a moron, time for reform. Bill didn't mean to get in this deep, but Donald is good at somethings, none of them good. The courts have rules and schedules, an algorithm and like all such logical structures it can be gamed, like gaming the google search engine, the basic principles are the same. If Donald can hack the system with money others can too, an impediment to justice and equality under the law.

Remember, even your dog can manipulate you and condition you, same for cats, they have needs and wants too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Pressed On Russian Bounty Intel | Morning Joe | MSNBC*


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER
> 
> SERIOUSLY GET SOME R&R If the democrats get enough senate seats they might impeach Kavanaugh, he committed perjury during his confirmation I heard. Once there is a new congress this can be investigated and charges referred to the new DOJ for prosecution, no judge is above the law. Hard to call balls and strikes from inside a cell, it would be kind of embarrassing, besides it's impeachable.
> 
> He has women issues and is a misogynist and a conditioned religious loonie with prejudiced views on women's reproductive rights.


you know, no major decisions (or judges) should be forthcoming in an election year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you know, no major decisions (or judges) should be forthcoming in an election year.


Mitch doesn't follow tradition, the constitution or law, another one who needs to go. If he stays in the senate he will be spending a lot of time on the hot seat, if he loses his majority. If he loses his seat, he will also be spending time back in the senate and house, and perhaps with a grand jury, as well as, one of another kind, convened by a judge. His wife might come along for the ride too.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

the rats are upset..someone has to stay behind to hold the bag of stanky..









Google CEO Sundar Pichai questioned at congressional antitrust hearing | CNN Business


After Rep. Jim Jordan's (R-OH) questions for Google CEO Sundar Pichai during a hearing before a congressional antitrust committee, a fiery exchange erupted between members of the committee regarding Jordan's subject matter.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

THE PRESIDENT: We want to work on the evictions so that people don’t get evicted. We’ll work on the payments for the people. And the rest of it, we’re so far apart, we don’t care. We really don’t care. We want to take care of the people. The Democrats aren’t taking care of the people. The payments aren’t enough. The payments aren’t enough. You understand that. They’re not making the payments; they’re not making them high enough. The Democrats are not taking care of the people. Nancy Pelosi takes care of herself, but she doesn’t take care of anyone else.

If you look at what’s going on with Schumer: So when Schumer and Pelosi can get together and take care of the people, we’ll do something. In the meantime, we ought to stop evictions because that expires very soon. So we want to stop the evictions.









Remarks by President Trump Before Marine One Departure | The White House


South Lawn 9:15 A.M. EDT THE PRESIDENT: Good morning. We have a lot of things going on. As you know, we’re heading out to Texas right now. But Portland




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

*Bill Barr Caught Contradicting Himself on Issue of Trump's Criminal Commutation of Stone's Sentence*





Representative Eric Swalwell grills Attorney General Bill Barr on the topic of Trump's commutation of Roger Stone's sentence. After getting Bill Barr to admit that it would be criminal for the president to give someone a pardon in exchange for that person agreeing not to incriminate the president, Rep. Swalwell walks Barr through facts that plainly show Trump commuted Stone's sentence (reducing it from 40 months in prison down to zero prison time), in exchange for Stone not flipping on/incriminating Trump. After Rep. Swalwell paints Barr into a rhetorical corner, Bill Barr decides that he will deflect by invoking the name . . . Rube Goldberg??? Watch Bill Barr's attempts at evasion crumble . . .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

*Coastal Texas Hit By A Hurricane While Dealing With COVID-19 | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Portions of the Texas Gulf coast are dealing with two crises at the same time: a hurricane aftermath and a coronavirus pandemic. Judge Barbara Canales of Nueces County, Texas, joins to discuss.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Bill Barr Caught Contradicting Himself on Issue of Trump's Criminal Commutation of Stone's Sentence*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i forget the line of questioning but at one point, his right eye started twitching as he lied and so obvious..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2020)

Surprise?
Start a buy nothing online viral social media campaign for october, to lighten the load on the USPS, encourage others not to use the post office, lighten their load as much as possible for the month of October, ballots only, no flyers either, minimise the load on the USPS so that reduced staff and resources can cope. Target, cut the mail volume by half or more in the month of october, focus big business and state users. One idea.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Trump Is Slowing Down The Post Office In The Year Of The Mail-In Ballot | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “The only way that the administration can get away with gutting the post office is if they try to do it sneakily behind the scenes. And we're not going to let them.”


----------



## Moldy (Jul 30, 2020)

We expected this crap.








Trump sets off alarm bells with 'dangerously authoritarian' suggestion of election delay


President Donald Trump suggested delaying the election over concerns about the coronavirus -- and social media users were alarmed.The president, who's falling behind Joe Biden in many of the states he needs to win, tweeted out baseless attacks against mail-in voting, and the floated the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 30, 2020)

http://imgur.com/BofUWbe


Sound on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/BofUWbe
> 
> 
> Sound on.


There will be a reckoning with FOX news and the new head of the FCC over maliciously spreading disinformation that killed tens of thousands of Americans and for spewing Russian propaganda. They can be removed permanently as can many of their affiliates under existing broadcast regulations and law, no reform, kill it and let the investors get hammered. With in a year the FCC or some other body will be regulating facebook, twitter, google and youtube, any internet or social media company with over a certain threshold of viewers, sites like this will be ignored.

Multicultural societies must limit hate and pointless divisive speech, it is not a political message, but one of hate and malice, with no place in a civil multicultural society made up of many ethnic and religious groups, it's a question of national security and survival. America is not some anglo whites only ethnic nationalist state, it is a multicultural society and melting pot and will be more so moving into the future, that's their real problem.

Liberal means to be in favor of and support a historical inevitability, human rights and equality for all human beings through the rule of constitutions and law. Every time and everywhere, it meant the progressive inclusion of all into the community and a constant perfection and improvement of governance. Liberal democracies respond to bottom up driven and top down implemented social and political change, whether in the streets or ballot box. Dictators and tyrants shoot peaceful protesters down in the streets. When the invade legislatures armed to the teeth wearing body armor and uniforms while uttering death threats, liberals shoot them down like wild animals and let God sort em out.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2020)

Trump Floats Delaying The Election. It Would Require A Change In Law


A number of high-ranking Democrats have already said they would not consider an election delay, making the prospect extremely unlikely.




www.npr.org


----------



## Moldy (Jul 30, 2020)

No masks and fake news, cultivation of idiots - Trumps fault.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 30, 2020)

Trump's team won't pay police bills but touts law ... - Business Insider
2 hours ago · Trump campaign rallies have racked up nearly $2 million in unpaid police bills even as Pence headlines a 'Cops for


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2020)

I remember back in this or another thread posting this pic from tulsa , commenting that this pic could be used for all of their funerals.

Sadly , i was right. Trump has more blood on his hands .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2020)

Genius at work ..... 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288580322028736512


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 30, 2020)

He looks a bit darker today .... smh


----------



## topcat (Jul 30, 2020)

The Fascist wannabe dictator Trump is trying to subvert the Constitution by tweeting the delay of the election. Republicans that don't push against it are in on it and they are traitors to this country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> The Fascist wannabe dictator Trump is trying to subvert the Constitution by tweeting the delay of the election. Republicans that don't push against it are in on it and they are traitors to this country.


I was just gonna post it, edumcating the heathen on the benefits of constitutional liberal democracy is part of my mission.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> The Fascist wannabe dictator Trump is trying to subvert the Constitution by tweeting the delay of the election. Republicans that don't push against it are in on it and they are traitors to this country.


Spam other threads with this one will ya, some are worth the effort and @potroast is a patriot as well as a veteran.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

We are holding Americans hostage for their own good! Seriously, I wonder how they are doing for covid in their US enclave inside Canada. 
I wonder what the results of a referendum to leave the US and join Canada would be? The reason some people like the situation is that for decades the USA has strayed from the path of liberalism, finally into criminality, fascism and untrustworthiness under Trump. This was from a year ago, before covid, and before Donald really went off the rails.

Better days ahead folks, for them too, responsible liberal democratic government will fix many ills in short order. Others will be included in the government and society at large, eventually a community of communities will develop, where people care for themselves and others and want the best for them. They won't use the law as a bludgeon against those the don't like, or just hate for no reason. They won't use policy against minorities but instead use it to create the conditions for all people to flourish and live up to their full potential.

Those who hate, speak and act out out against other people based on their religion, race or ethnicity, or other peculiarity that sets them apart, are against human rights for all and democratic, liberal society, they have defined themselves as antisocial and in some cases enemies of humanity. Eliminating racism and bigotry in a modern globalized multicultural melting pot society like the USA, is not a preference, it is a necessity and a high order national security priority. Social division and racism can be exploited, and are, by hostile foreign powers and weaken they fabric of the nation. Bullshit and baggage from the past should be dropped as quickly as we can and the government should encourage it by every means, including in schools.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. township surrounded by Canada: What it's like to live in the Northwest Angle*





The Northwest Angle is a U.S. township surrounded on three sides by Canada. Residents have to cross an international border twice just to get groceries or go to the doctor. But many of them say they like it that way.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4639414
> Trump's team won't pay police bills but touts law ... - Business Insider
> 2 hours ago · Trump campaign rallies have racked up nearly $2 million in unpaid police bills even as Pence headlines a 'Cops for


he's such a deadbeat and now he wants to outlive his stay.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I remember back in this or another thread posting this pic from tulsa , commenting that this pic could be used for all of their funerals.
> 
> Sadly , i was right. Trump has more blood on his hands .....
> 
> View attachment 4639464


that's cold man..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

Pay attention
*Steve Schmidt: Trump Has A 'Fetish For Totalitarianism' For Floating Delay To Election | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt says Trump floating a delay to the election revealed his ‘authoritarian impulses and his fetish for totalitarianism in full.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

Liberal democracy in action, here is the leader of my party and country, prime minister Trudeau on the hot seat with the opposition going at him. He has a minority government and depends on other patties to hold power, a majority of votes in parliament calls the enquiry and can turf him. I believe this was a mistake of judgement, in an effort to help people quickly, a typical road to Hell paved with good intentions, a mistake caused by being motivated by compassion, happens to me too. We will see what the facts show and if anybody lies to cover up.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trudeau grilled at committee investigating WE Charity controversy*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

More reaction to Donald "floating" the idea of stealing the election to avoid prison. He's a fascist folks, too bad for him he is completely dependant on Bill Barr and he is about to get his head chopped of by congress. Let the republican senate carry him, with another evidence free impeachment trial right before the election.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Historian Michael Beschloss: 'Trump Seems So Psychologically Rattled' | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





Presidential historian Michael Beschloss says President Trump, unlike past presidents, does not think in terms of “years and decades.” He said, “Donald Trump seems so psychologically rattled. … it’s all about the next 10 minutes.” 

*No American President Has Ever Suggested Delaying A General Election | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





In all of American history, including during the Civil War and WWII, President Trump is the only president who has suggested delaying a general election. Chuck Todd says, “President Trump is desperate, isolated, and he clearly knows that he is losing.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2020)

You remember Mr. and Mrs. Swastika Mask at Walmart giving everyone the finger..?









'Disgraceful': Minnesota pair who wore swastika masks at Walmart banned from stores for at least a year


A man and woman who wore face masks with swastikas on them in an incident captured on video have been banned from Walmart stores for at least a year.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

The republican party is a headless brainless elephant with a radioactively poisoned body, the brains ran out the ears and ran away when Trump became the elephants master and seduced it's rotten soul. They formed the Lincoln party and are guys like this, basically right wing liberals, liberalism vs conservatism is not about economic ideology, that is a separate topic and issue. They became conflated in America for several reasons including a binary political system that allows a restricted menu of choices. Also liberal democracies tend to be humain and that involves social services and human rights for all. People who hate minorities formed themselves into a tribe that would rather destroy the country than form a community with some minorities or ethnic groups and share perceived power and its symbols. It's one of the reasons America is an outlier in publicly funded healthcare, brown folks might get some, private health care is a cruel, selfish and a stupid idea, this pandemic proves it.

Here is an example of the brains of the GOP, the Lincoln Project and other disodent GOP groups are the others, the never Trumpers, only the grifters and racist suckers remain.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former GOP Strategist Questions Why Republicans Want To Run For Re-Election | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





Former GOP campaign strategist Stuart Stevens questions why Republicans want to run for re-election, saying, “If you didn’t run for office to stand up against someone that’s threatening to suspend an election … why?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

It looks like Donald might be cracking up on the way to election day, it seems like Bill Barr's date with congress really rattled him (he watched it intently), someone must have advised him in simple terms that Barr is fucked. He's facing the prospect of losing his main fixer, his who is also a desperate criminal, before the election and a split with the GOP senate over defending him. Donald won't have time to compromise and dirty up another lawyer! With weeks to election it will be hard for Donald to find good help of the particular kind he needs. Wait until they question Barr's henchmen and other DOJ officials who take their orders and document every fucking breath in notes for later use as evidence by those who know what is coming.

Donald will face the prospect of cheating the election alone, his schemes in tatters, so far back in the polls the slime are starting to desert him in congress, as desperation and covid back home haunt them. They sold their souls with catastrophic results, judgement day looms and they are starting to squirm, it is a good thing they won't meet too many voters while campaigning for security reasons, as well as public health.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

*DC Appeals Court Gives Flynn Case New Life, Hands Bill Barr a Defeat in his quest to Dismiss Case*





The DC Federal Circuit Court of Appeals today rejected Mike Flynn and Bill Barr's attempt to stop the full court - all dozen judges - from hearing the case. A majority of the appellate court judges voted in favor of reviewing the prior decision (by the three-judge panel) in which two of the three judges said Judge Sullivan should be required to dismiss Flynn's case. That opinion has now been "vacated" and all 12 judges will hear the case. The court set an argument in the Mike Flynn case for 9:30 a.m. ET on August 11. It represents Bill Barr and Mike Flynn's worst nightmare to have Judge Emmett Sullivan conduct a public hearing that will expose the favoritism and corruption that lead the DOJ to go from claiming that Mike Flynn committed a felony offense by knowingly lying to the FBI to having Bill Barr try to tank Mike Flynn's case as what appears to be an exercise in unequal justice - one standard for the Roger Stones and Mike Flynns of the world and another standard for the rest of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

*Flatten The Ballot Curve: ‘Trump Is Creating Conditions For Vote-By-Mail To Fail’ | All In | MSNBC*





“If people are proactive about vote-by-mail, if they’re careful about vote-by-mail, if states invest in resources for vote-by-mail, we’ll have a smooth election," says reporter Ari Berman. "If we don’t do all of those things, there’s a very real risk of major disenfranchisement.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt On Trump Attack On Democracy: ‘This Is An Autocratic Moment’ | All In | MSNBC*





“He’s attempting to sow chaos, sow doubt, question the legitimacy of the democratic process,” says Steve Schmidt of Trump’s latest threat to democracy. “He is an illiberal man, this is an autocratic moment.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

When Beau is this concerned, I'd be too, if I were you...

If the dems let Barr loose on the election, they will steal it, no matter the result, they are desperate criminals, both of them, who know their fate if they lose the election, if they thought it would help and Barr figured he could get away with it, he would assassinate Joe, close down the post office, fire the entire DOJ, anything to get out of the corner. If it wasn't for covid they would have stolen it for sure, they might yet, they will try though. Be prepared for anything, the constitution of the USA is defato suspended, you have no rights, civil or otherwise, Donald owns you until he or Barr are removed. Remove Barr and most of Donald's power will evaporate, impeach his henchmen at the DOJ with him. Barr must be impeached, it's just a question of the timing, there is plenty of cause already and a case to be made. If they acquit him, use the inherent powers of congress subpoena the works of them and congress will jail them all until after the election, fuck it, documents too, all of them. The courts have also failed the nation and needs reform too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about how that tweet can't happen here....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

From what I've seen 40 states allow voting by mail, if your state does not have ballot drop off boxes, make sure they do and drop your ballot off there, don't use the USPS if you can help it. Request your ballot early and drop it off early for fast results and to avoid overwhelmed officials Don't use tha mail service for anything you can avoid, organise online and take action, the goal would be to cut the volume of mai in half in september and october, no fliers and no bills sent out if ya can help it, no mail in contests, no shopping online using USPS, couriers only, do business by phone or email.

See the Chris Hayes video on USPS disruption above in the thread, the fight is on folks, you'll need to win a lot more than a majority to get the country back and Trump will try to disenfranchise a third of the country using the post office.

You no longer have a constitution, it is null and void until Joe is sworn in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

I wonder if Devin will be reelected, seems his district is full of fucking racist traitors, if he gets in again it is. Another candidate for investigation by the FBI. Are the people of his district stupid or insane? They reelected the asshole in 2018 with all his fucking sleazy Trump baggage, I wonder how covid is doing in a district like that? No wonder California is having covid problems with these dickheads living there.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Devin Nunes won't say whether he got foreign info meant to damage Biden


Rep. Devin Nunes, the ranking Republican on the House Intelligence Committee, declined to say at a closed-door meeting this week whether he had received foreign information meant to damage former Vice President Joe Biden, according to a transcript released by the committee on Thursday.




www.cnn.com





*Devin Nunes declines to say whether he received foreign information meant to damage Biden*

(CNN)Rep. Devin Nunes, the ranking Republican on the House Intelligence Committee, declined to say at a closed-door meeting this week whether he had received foreign information meant to damage former Vice President Joe Biden, according to a transcript released by the committee on Thursday.

The information in question pertained to packets reportedly sent to GOP members of Congress, including Nunes, by Ukrainian lawmaker Andrii Derkach -- who has worked closely with President Donald Trump's lawyer Rudy Giuliani. Giuliani played a key role in the effort to pressure the Ukrainian government to publicly announce an investigation into the former vice president, an effort that led to the President's impeachment and subsequent acquittal.

But facing questioning from Democratic Rep. Sean Patrick Maloney of New York, Nunes declined to respond.
"I guess I would request an explanation from the ranking member why he is just not prepared to respond to a simple question whether he has received materials that have been called into question that seem designed to denigrate a former vice president of the United States, but, at a minimum, to share them with the rest of the committee," Maloney said.

The exchange came during a committee meeting on Wednesday where the panel voted along party lines to allow all House members to view classified intelligence Democratic leaders provided to the FBI that warns about a foreign "disinformation" campaign targeting the 2020 presidential election.

"Mr. Chairman, there have been public reports that the minority has received materials from Andrii Derkach, and those materials would not be classified and they would not be prohibited from disclosure," Maloney said Thursday. "But, at a minimum, I also understand that majority staff has requested of the minority that they be shared with majority staff so that we might evaluate them independently,"
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2020)

One good thing, if ya win it all in Nov, is it will cleanout and expose near all the assholes in the country for about a decade, before a new crop springs up! Ya got a window of opportunity along with reforms, including elections to make it until demographic changes take hold and the white influence wanes over time. Normal civil processes of legislative change and liberal inclusion, will do a lot to put the mark of Cain on the elephant, while it still lives. First get the country and the constitution back, then figure out what you are going to do with it.

40% still support Trump, if he can suppress the vote enough, disenfranchise enough and cheat enough, he can call the result into question and in the confusion, call his armed base into the streets, he will to, if he can't get Uncle Sam to do it for him. Donald is stupid and desperate enough to do anything including the use of nuclear weapons and trying to openly steal the election, he announced his intentions, I suggest you listen.

After november, if he loses by enough, his power will evaporate overnight and Joe will be the defato president. Trump betrayed the nation and left the post vacant, there will be no transition, so Joe might as well start early, no harm in humiliating Trump. All of Trump's henchmen will leave soon after the election and he will have few levers of power to pull before inauguration day. No one will follow Trump's orders without talking to Joe's people, he will name department heads and cabinet picks right after the election, provided he wins big enough that is. Majorities and electoral votes are not enough for Donald, he can't lose, they rigged it, blah, blah...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 31, 2020)

This is fucking great!!!!!
They, the Lincoln Project, should be nominated for an Emmy for this one


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is fucking great!!!!!
> They, the Lincoln Project, should be nominated for an Emmy for this one


they had a Town Hall yesterday and all the donors were invited; live screening of "Wake Up' and access to early drop (few hours)

it was good they had 10k attend.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

*Joe: ‘Donald Trump Will Lead To The End Of The Party Of Abraham Lincoln’ | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe addresses GOP leaders whose ‘window is closing’ to abandon their support for President Trump and salvage the Republican party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

So much for delay, go with what ya got Donald, minus Bill Barr who will be impeached before the election. Expect to see the Postmaster General on the hot seat, he better show too. This and Trump's other statements have created cause for congress to investigate.
Not just Donald's election would be delayed, everybody else's would be too and they would pay dearly. The GOP are freaking.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe On Trump: ‘A Sad, Pathetic Display’ | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele joins Morning Joe to discuss the legitimacy of mail-in ballots, as GOP leaders reject Pres. Trump’s suggestion to delay the ‘rigged’ election in November.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


TV runtime 1 minute, donations will put it in front of eyeballs, this will generate donations. These guys make real good ads, they must drive Donald insane with rage, he knows their impact on his base. I'm sure there are a few rich folks who hate Trump who are equally impressed with their work and will throw some big bucks at them for TV coverage in the fall. This is just the warm up, meant to drum up interest and donations, these people have talent and it is being recognised.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> TV runtime 1 minute, donations will put in front of eyeballs, this will generate donations. These guys make real good ads, they must drive Donald insane with rage, he knows their impact on his base.


yes, Rick Wilson said WH is leaking like a sieve and these in particular from LP infuriate him that he storms around over them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Donald must be worried, he did a positive thing for the country. Though convalescent plasma therapy is believed to be effective by experts, but as yet evidence of it's efficacy is not supported by large scale clinical trials, but news is expected soon.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








What Is Convalescent Plasma Therapy and How Does It Fight COVID-19?


Convalescent plasma therapy, an old-school weapon against deadly illnesses, gives coronavirus patients a dose of virus-fighting antibodies. Here's what else you should know about "survivors' blood."




www.discovermagazine.com













Trump calls on Covid-19 survivors to donate blood plasma


The plasma of coronavirus survivors contains antibodies against the disease, which in theory can help those who are sick fight off the virus.




www.politico.com





*Trump calls on Covid-19 survivors to donate blood plasma*
The plasma of coronavirus survivors contains antibodies against the disease, which in theory can help those who are sick fight off the virus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

More on convalescent plasma, you'll need large scale organisation and a lock down to have a chance of it having an impact, the lockdown will do far more. This is no ticket out, it is a stop gap, you will be sick as a fucking dog before you get treated, and even then you may die or be fucked for life anyway.

An interesting read and some background on the "politics" of science, history of the therapy and how some stuff gets done in the medical science world, where there are competing views between acute life and death situations and scientific research, a longer term prospect sometimes involving years. They both want to save lives, but just have slightly different approaches, though one is guided by the other to attain the goal of reducing suffering, that's what counts in the end.









Convalescent plasma: A COVID-19 treatment speeds to clinical trials


In January 1934, J. Roswell Gallagher faced a major problem. The staff physician at a boys' boarding school outside Philadelphia learned that one pupil, identified as C. Y., had been exposed to measles. While confined to the school's infirmary, C. Y. exposed two other boys. Fearing a measles...




medicalxpress.com





*Convalescent plasma: A COVID-19 treatment speeds to clinical trials*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Trumpers are worse fanatics and even terrorists than Muslims by a mile, Beau proves this to the faithful by using facts and examples. The 40% who support Trump are fanatics and even terrorists in some cases, all are enemies of the US constitution and the rule of law, all are also enemies of humanity and human rights for all people. They are also traitors too and tools of a hostile foreign power.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about faith in Trump....*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


speaking of which, *why are they still in jail*? this was brought to Attorney Barr's attention 'he moved on him; he moved on Roger Stone like a bitch'. ..it was pointed out that basically no one has been let out

rent must be due for the private prisons.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald must be worried, he did a positive thing for the country. Though convalescent plasma therapy is believed to be effective by experts, but as yet evidence of it's efficacy is not supported by large scale clinical trials, but news is expected soon.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It's an expensive treatment. Not enough to treat everybody. His family will get the best if they get sick. Too bad for those welfare moms in NOLA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> It's an expensive treatment. Not enough to treat everybody. His family will get the best if they get sick. Too bad for those welfare moms in NOLA.


Compared to the money Trump blew on HCQ and remdisovar, this is a steal, it depends on voluntary action borne of compassion, it is reportedly as or more effective than antiviral treatments that have logistical problems and can be massively scaled using existing infrastructure and organisation and efficacy can now be quantified, safety and risk has also been verified.

Many of the problems gold standard trials are facing with this pandemic is it has largely been quickly suppressed, hindering and stopping many large scale trials in many places that take a lot of time and resources to begin. Desperation has caused different medications to be used in parallel adding to the confusion. The FDA is about to approve it and I haven't seen any large scale study, though they are in progress as is other research using it. This may lead to large scale collection and deployment soon.

A national lock down is required in the USA, a national 8 week rest and proper preparation, if it keeps going like this it will be a catastrophe. I think it is part of Donald's/ Bill's plan, make conditions so bad that people won't want to vote in person and are forced to use the mail, use the post office to disenfranchise as many as they can. It's mass murder for power and to avoid prosecution, both for him and Barr the way I see it. Donald is stupid, so someone must provide the imagination and ideas, he never had an original or abstract thought in his life. Donald can understand dirty deeds and plans involving getting someone, in this case you and every other American over a barrel.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Oompa Loompa ....

Couldn't stop laughing. Lincoln Project gold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Watch Donald's interview today, tell me if he intends to steal the election if he can and will fuck with the results as much as possible. Impeach Donald's brain and cock, Bill Barr, he will be helpless without him. Bill is the weak link in his plan, Bill is vulnerable and is gonna have his head chopped off before the election, count on it, you really are in this case.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*President Donald Trump Continues To Undermine Legitimacy Of 2020 Election | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





President Trump undermines the legitimacy of election as unemployment insurance is set to expire and coronavirus deaths surpass 154,000. Chuck Todd says, “We're following a number of crises facing this presidency.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 31, 2020)

Trump Repub tries to lecture Dr. Fauci about hydroxychloroquine ..... fails miserably.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> speaking of which, *why are they still in jail*? this was brought to Attorney Barr's attention 'he moved on him; he moved on Roger Stone like a bitch'. ..it was pointed out that basically no one has been let out
> 
> rent must be due for the private prisons.


If you haven't noticed, rich people are above the law in America. Not even joking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Another desperate criminal looking to avoid an indictment to watch out for. He has security contracts and it would be a real good idea for the house to put him on the hot seat. Perhaps some of the trouble is with one of his "sub contractors" I'm sure he carefully vettes prospective employees for things like military experience and swastika tattoos. Bill Barr's goon squad looks like an all whites club, I wonder if they were vetted too, or just selected by skin color.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








War Contractor Erik Prince Has Close Ties to White House & Report Reveals His Dirty Tricks for Trump


In Part 2 of our interview with The Intercept’s investigative reporter Matthew Cole, he examines in detail Erik Prince’s ties to the Trump administration.



www.democracynow.org





*War Contractor Erik Prince Has Close Ties to White House & Report Reveals His Dirty Tricks for Trump*
In Part 2 of our interview with The Intercept’s investigative reporter Matthew Cole, he examines in detail Erik Prince’s ties to the Trump administration. This comes as a new report by The New York Times reveals how Prince, the founder of the mercenary firm Blackwater and brother of Education Secretary Betsy DeVos, helped recruit former spies to infiltrate and gather intelligence about Democratic campaigns and labor organizations, including the American Federation of Teachers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## bundee1 (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Liberal democracy in action, here is the leader of my party and country, prime minister Trudeau on the hot seat with the opposition going at him. He has a minority government and depends on other patties to hold power, a majority of votes in parliament calls the enquiry and can turf him. I believe this was a mistake of judgement, in an effort to help people quickly, a typical road to Hell paved with good intentions, a mistake caused by being motivated by compassion, happens to me too. We will see what the facts show and if anybody lies to cover up.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trudeau grilled at committee investigating WE Charity controversy*


Is this like George Costanza's human fund?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> Is this like George Costanza's human fund?


Seems two brothers were conning people, more is coming out, everybody is on the hot seat and no one is above the law. I can forgive mistakes in judgement made in a rush to help, moral and ethical failings not so much. I will be keeping an eye on it, they have a minority government and that means accountability.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Liberal democracy in action, here is the leader of my party and country, prime minister Trudeau on the hot seat with the opposition going at him. He has a minority government and depends on other patties to hold power, a majority of votes in parliament calls the enquiry and can turf him. I believe this was a mistake of judgement, in an effort to help people quickly, a typical road to Hell paved with good intentions, a mistake caused by being motivated by compassion, happens to me too. We will see what the facts show and if anybody lies to cover up.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trudeau grilled at committee investigating WE Charity controversy*


So, how clean are conservatives? Is this like Republicans clutching pearls over some tempest in a teapot while they do the real damage?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> Is this like George Costanza's human fund?


Never a seinfeld fan


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, how clean are conservatives? Is this like Republicans clutching pearls over some tempest in a teapot while they do the real damage?


Yep!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> So, how clean are conservatives? Is this like Republicans clutching pearls over some tempest in a teapot while they do the real damage?


It's like if Obama had put his hand in the cookie jar with a republican house and senate. Do you think he would be that stupid? He wasn't because he knew they near fainted when he wore a tan suit out of season and who can forget his wife's toned arms...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump Repub tries to lecture Dr. Fauci about hydroxychloroquine ..... fails miserably.


Well, dang.

Two minutes of good video and a talking head takes over to tell us what to think. 

That said, those first two minutes were golden and the talking head does a good job of describing why that congressman -- 4-year a poly sci graduate -- would HAVE to take on a towering figure in viral epidemiology on a subject that was clearly not his strong suit. 

That said, I run into this in my line of work all the time. It's common. I don't know what the answer is. All I know is, when the expert reviews the work and his results don't agree with what somebody wants to hear they try to shoot the messenger. Fauci is amazing in his ability to get hit by a pitch and not show how much it hurts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep!


I'm sorry for Canada.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> Is this like George Costanza's human fund?



"Money for people..."


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Seems two brothers were conning people, more is coming out, everybody is on the hot seat and no one is above the law. I can forgive mistakes in judgement made in a rush to help, moral and ethical failings not so much. I will be keeping an eye on it, they have a minority government and that means accountability.


Burisma?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Burisma?


Kinda like that, only in this case emergency pandemic help was distributed by a "charity" (read the law carefully) to students to assist them. Money was skimmed of the top, as I recall the government was scrambling with a pandemic response trying to meet many needs, mistakes and errors of judgement happen in such circumstances. This is my understanding thus far, though I'm not looking closely yet, if any one is guilty of a moral, ethical or legal issue, let the chips fall where they may. The Tory government was far more corrupt and illiberal than this one, lots of those fuckers were busted, I worked to remove them from office and put the liberals in. Justin has a good heart or can fake it very well, he is his father's son in many ways, he has guts and Donald senses it, he never fucked with him much, he didn't smell any weakness to exploit, a good sign.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Kinda like that, only in this case emergency pandemic help was distributed by a "charity" (read the law carefully) to students to assist them. Money was skimmed of the top, as I recall the government was scrambling with a pandemic response trying to meet many needs, mistakes and errors of judgement happen in such circumstances. This is my understanding thus far, though I'm not looking closely yet, if any one is guilty of a moral, ethical or legal issue, let the chips fall where they may. The Tory government was far more corrupt and illiberal than this one, lots of those fuckers were busted, I worked to remove them from office and put the liberals in. Justin has a good heart or can fake it very well, he is his father's son in many ways, he has guts and Donald senses it, he never fucked with him much, he didn't smell any weakness to exploit, a good sign.


Ohhh, so you mean like what happened right in front of all of us in the US only ten times worse? When most of the money intended for small businesses went to big ones and we didn't say squat because Trump's administration did not provide transparency until the crimes were properly covered up? You mean like that?

Yeah, I hope everybody who steals money meant to keep people going in these hard times gets what's coming to them. Every time a scandal like that hits a Democrat I say the same thing. If they did something wrong, I hope they fry. Why don't conservatives feel the same way?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Why don't conservatives feel the same way?


You need to ask? Every country has them, in most places the overt racism and bigotry has been attenuated or removed. Economic policy is always a left vs right issue a poor/ middle class issue vs rich/connected in a liberal democracy, in America this battle will be fought out with in the democratic party. It is also linked to social services and healthcare, there was a reason the image of the "black welfare queen was used", because conservatives are against social services, they attract a lot of racists everywhere. Immigrants are alway getting a free ride and more benefits than Canadians etc, in America black folks might get some, these "feelings" drive rationalisations about the value of public healthcare. The greed driven like their employer plans even though they would get a truly sweet deal under a public system Like i did while working with extra benefits layered on top.

Economic policy, bigotry and racism are all bound up and impediments to forming a community where we care about other people's outcomes and care for the less fortunate properly. Priorities become distorted and the will of the people thwarted by racism, bigotry, corruption and greed, that's why they are vices.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2020)

Yer Lawyer called again about Donald's call to "delay" the election.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Floats Election Delay--Constitution and Federal Law Sink the Idea*





Donald Trump has suggested he might try to delay the presidential election date of November 3. He has also suggested he might not accept the results of the election in the event he loses. The problem is both the federal law and the Constitution are not on his side. Even more surprisingly, the Republican leadership in the Senate has pushed back in a rare break from Trump. Of course, folks like Mike Pompeo and Bill Barr seem all too ready to fall in line with Trump's illegal/unconstitutional proposals.

Here's why 1. Trump's election delay scheme will fail; 2. his threat to reject the election results and remain in the White House is purse folly; and 3. No one will ever accuse Bill Barr of ever being law-abiding or Mike Pompeo of being courageous.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer Lawyer called again about Donald's call to "delay" the election.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Floats Election Delay--Constitution and Federal Law Sink the Idea*
> 
> ...


the game is to discredit the election in an attempt to overturn it. He's releasing chaff like the election delay while the main target --a target he hit, by the way-- is mail in ballots, which really are important to this election.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, dang.
> 
> Two minutes of good video and a talking head takes over to tell us what to think.
> 
> ...


It's not just Fauci, he was the tip of the spear, he represented not just his opinion, but a consensus of expert scientific opinion and guidance. Only fools ignore such things, if they are to be challenged, this is not the arena to do it in, there are peer reviewed journals for that. Good luck and ya better have yer ducks lined up and ready to go and know yer shit, or you'll have a pretty rough ride.  No back of the envelope calculations please!


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Well, dang.
> 
> Two minutes of good video and a talking head takes over to tell us what to think.
> 
> ...


Aren't all of us here talking heads?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Aren't all of us here talking heads?


A mindful observation Topcat from a particularly talkative head... me


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2020)

A tenant decapitated his landlord with a sword over a rent dispute, Hartford police say | CNN


A Connecticut man decapitated his landlord with a sword after being told he had to move out because of overdue rent, Hartford police say.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


florida is polling +4 to +15, depending on the poll for biden. totally unheard of. trumpy* is dead; long live America! speaking of florida has anyone noticed the two-eyed hurricane sitting just off to the right in the atlantic.. 35 years in florida never seen a two-eyed hurricane. special people due for karma must live there.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe: ‘Donald Trump Will Lead To The End Of The Party Of Abraham Lincoln’ | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Scarborough nails the fact that Donald J Trump has destroyed any & all credibility of the Republican party for a generation, at least for
anyone that has existed & survived fucking TRUMPS Virus in this country.
Just think about ALL the Republican Presidents we have had in the last 50 years.
Nixon
Ford
Reagan
Both Bushes.
Where did they leave this country after they left?
In a pile of shit, where a Dem comes in and fixes their fuck ups. (i.e. Carter/Clinton/Obama)
Will we ever learn?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2020)

"..they lived in Palm Beach, I think.."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Joe Scarborough nails the fact that Donald J Trump has destroyed any & all credibility of the Republican party for a generation, at least for
> anyone that has existed & survived fucking TRUMPS Virus in this country.
> Just think about ALL the Republican Presidents we have had in the last 50 years.
> Nixon
> ...


It appears the democrats are more likely to build successful communities and the republicans are good at ripping them apart. Economic ideology has been tied to a political philosophy that impedes change, wages social war on minorities and distorts the process of democracy and policies to do so, conservatives, poisoned by racism and trump. The cynical and greedy wealthy ride this social division that impedes change and throws up corrupt politicians, like a horse to their benefit. Now that there is polarization, a party driven by liberal change and populated by minorities and those seeking economic justice on the left, is about to assume power. Slavery ended for a reason James, so did the gilded age and the new deal happened because of it too. Not just Trump will be defeated, but the republicans too, in their heartland, the last ghost of the confederacy will be buried, covered in the stars and bars, not old glory.


----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Joe Scarborough nails the fact that Donald J Trump has destroyed any & all credibility of the Republican party for a generation, at least for
> anyone that has existed & survived fucking TRUMPS Virus in this country.
> Just think about ALL the Republican Presidents we have had in the last 50 years.
> Nixon
> ...


If only the Democrats don't fuck it up, themselves. To me, women are the future and Katie Porter will be there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> If only the Democrats don't fuck it up, themselves. To me, women are the future and Katie Porter will be there.


They'd have to fuck themselves with a telephone pole to lose this time!


----------



## freddyc (Aug 1, 2020)

An oldie but a goodie... Some studies just seem to appear more self evident every day.....
* Intelligence Study Links Low I.Q. To Prejudice, Racism, Conservatism...*









What I.Q. Study Reveals About Racists


Are racists dumb? Do conservatives tend to be less intelligent than liberals? A provocative new study from Brock University in Ontario suggests the answer to both questions may be a qualified yes.The...




www.huffingtonpost.ca


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2020)

freddyc said:


> An oldie but a goodie... Some studies just seem to appear more self evident every day.....
> * Intelligence Study Links Low I.Q. To Prejudice, Racism, Conservatism...*
> 
> 
> ...


i remember when that came out and the cons tried to argue that conservatism and authoritarianism weren’t linked but we all see how well that aged now


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

freddyc said:


> An oldie but a goodie... Some studies just seem to appear more self evident every day.....
> * Intelligence Study Links Low I.Q. To Prejudice, Racism, Conservatism...*
> 
> 
> ...


The truth is eternal it would appear. To be stupid is not the same thing as to be hate filled, just as intelligence is no guarantee of ethical and moral behavior (Mike Pompeo, Bill Barr). Being stupid does often mean you are on the bottom of the economic heap though and are more vulnerable to disinformation and conspiracy theories that offer simple explanations of moral failings in the powerful, for what are in reality complex issues.

Many of the not so bright are good people, hatred is conditioned by our environments, as is so much about us. Our experience of reality is hardware dependant, our perceptions of it are guided by our instincts and conditioning, that both filter and accentuate our perceptions of it, what passes for logical thought, is more often rationalisations for feeling driven emotions, supported by thinking. Delusion is normal, nobody thinks they will die all the time, we go on the assumption that we will live forever and that nothing will change, not realising we are a process embedded in the flow of time that is part of larger processes on multiple levels. There is no homunculus behind the eyes, only physical processes in the brain that manifest themselves as awareness and consciousness. The brain learns, responds to experience, is conditioned by it and sculpted by it, the brain and mind change and age too we are not the same as when we were 12, yet something remains the same. Sometimes even the stupid can evolve, the smart are harder to convince.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

Ya know, I think Jared has a date with the house hotseat, lets see how he does under some pointed questioning. Should make real interesting TV based on this video at least, but there is more, much more. Jared and Ivanka must be fucking terrified or idiots, pardons will do them no good, they were involved in the scheme and the SCOTUS would rule them illegal, hands down.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LTC Vindman Serves the Country, While Jared Kushner's Virus-Testing Task Force Sells Out the Country*





Comparing news reports in recent days on two men - Lieutenant Colonel Alexander Vindman and Jared Kushner - shows how some people ask themselves what they can do FOR their country while others seemed to be motivated by what they can do TO and get FROM their country. After testifying truthfully abut Trump's abuse of power and of office, Trump retaliated against Vindman, forcing him out of the Army after nearly 22 years of service. Nevertheless, LTC Vindman authored a column in the Washington Post expressing his gratitude to the United States for giving he and his family safe haven from the Soviet Union's oppression and authoritarianism. By contrast, Jared Kushner is installed by his father-in-law to head-up a federal task force to come up with a plan to deal with the national testing crisis. As reported in Vanity Fair, when Kushner believes the virus is hitting blue states harder than red states, the plans for a national testing program mysteriously disappeared - or "goes poof", as the Vanity Fair piece states. Come January, criminal investigations will be needed to hold Kushner and company accountable for this unimaginable abuse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4641628


It seems from reports that Donald and Jared fucked up testing in an effort to harm the blue states, which is why the red states are getting fucked, Donald somehow or another thought it would be just a blue state problem. Jared has a date with the house hot seat over testing, he was a government employee in charge of it. IQ 78 strikes again, an intelligent psycho would have thought better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

If that is Moscow Mitch, the uniform is the wrong color, it should be grey...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

*Tyranny Expert On Trump: Land Of The Free Doesn't Need A KGB | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Timothy Synder, the author of 'On Tyranny', reacts to the president's crackdown on Portland, OR, with unidentified federal agents in military gear. He also comments on Trump's attacks on mail balloting and his suggestion to push back the 2020 election


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Tyranny Expert On Trump: Land Of The Free Doesn't Need A KGB | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but what is the right thing for a lawless president..nothing stops him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but what is the right thing for a lawless president..nothing stops him.


Congress stops him with the democrats impeaching Barr and letting the senate try another evidence free trial, Barr will resign, or Donald will try to force the GOP senate to defend him, good luck. Donald is an ignoramus who never had an abstract or original thought pop into his pea brain in his entire miserable existence. Impeaching Bill Barr would be like removing Donald's brain and cock with one swipe of the sword of justice. She will peak under the blindfold on this one, since she is a rape victim and he was the perp while Billy held her down. Donald is helpless without Billy and if they impeach him they might also impeach some his henchmen with him, nobody gives a fuck about Bill Barr, the democrats will lose no votes, failure to remove him will cost the republicans much, much more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

IQ 78 know nothing trying to get through the moment, while completely unaware he is in it, just trying to keep his ego intact through the ordeal and struggle that is his entire existence. When he isn't driven by greed and social domination, he is driven by fear and malice, there is nothing good in him at all.

*Trump denies saying things he previously said about the coronavirus*





Over the past two months, President Trump has denied saying things he previously said about the coronavirus at least six times


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> IQ 78 know nothing trying to get through the moment, while completely unaware he is in it, just trying to keep his ego intact through the ordeal and struggle that is his entire existence. When he isn't driven by greed and social domination, he is driven by fear and malice, there is nothing good in him at all.
> 
> *Trump denies saying things he previously said about the coronavirus*
> 
> ...


WaPo? haven't seen anything of theirs since they make you pay for digital content available as a lead in for free on the interwebz..surprised they post to YT and let you have something for free..that goes for the NY Times too.

they used to have newsstands and you were allowed to peruse the front page for FREE!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

Americans really should watch this video, it will quickly put things into perspective. If any body wants to disagree on anything said in the video, I'm open for debate.
*Let's talk about a PSA, Trump, and gone in 60 seconds....*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Americans really should watch this video, it will quickly put things into perspective. If any body wants to disagree on anything said in the video, I'm open for debate.
> *Let's talk about a PSA, Trump, and gone in 60 seconds....*


i'll take that challenge..

the recall on hand sanitizer has been out for a month or so..methanol which is poison used in deep well drilling etc.

trumpers* need to read more since they'll ingest anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'll take that challenge..
> 
> the recall on hand sanitizer has been out for a month or so..methanol which is poison used in deep well drilling etc.
> 
> trumpers* need to read more since they'll ingest anything.


The good old boy act is not that much of one, talking from his "man cave" is though, he is looking to speak to people (mostly white men) who look like him and will listen to him because he sounds the same as they do too. He knows his audience, is an activist and social justice warrior, a liberal and a patriot. He is also pretty smart and has training and experience in certain matters of current importance concerning social and political battles. The streets are the show for the PR war, the real one, the struggle for hearts and minds that translates into votes and power. The majority sits at the table of power and they will be in the streets, invading legislatures armed to the teeth in military uniforms could be a fatal mistake soon for some good old boys. In Canada the Sergeant At Arms shot a sonofabitch for doing that, the former mountie did him on the spot and parliament made him a hero for doing his job and saving their asses. That's what SAA are suppose to do, it's not just ceremony, they protect the legislatures and should do the same for state houses and shoot them down on the steps to the building with heavy weapons, don't fuck around with body armor, .50 cal works wonders.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2020)

Get behind the U. S. Postal Service! Yeah, as a retired Letter Carrier, I'm a little passionate about the subject, but this is extremely important to make sure this election is Too Big to Rig. 
Just to 5:35


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Get behind the U. S. Postal Service! Yeah, as a retired Letter Carrier, I'm a little passionate about the subject, but this is extremely important to make sure this election is Too Big to Rig.
> Just to 5:35


America is gonna depend on it's postal workers union to stage some "counter strikes" volunteering extra overtime hours publicly. Clandestinely working with patriotic managers to increase efficiency and thwart attempts to disrupt service. Openly threaten those managers who push trump's agenda with retribution and future job action until Joe fires them in disgrace. Encourage widespread insurrection and division in the management structure.

40 states have mail in voting and all of them should have drop off boxes with people encouraged to use them and volunteers watch them. All unnecessary mail should be discouraged during sept and oct, no online purchases using USPS etc. A social media campaign if required to get folks onboard, cut the volume of mail in half too. Make it as hard as possible for the corrupt postmaster general to illegally fuck with the USPS, the mail is protected by old laws. If he is gonna do it, make sure he goes to jail for it, make it difficult and complex for them with lots of loose ends. Do it right and all the blue and swing states will have drop off boxes everywhere, 40 of them, no worries about the USPS there. Focus on the remaining red state officials then with eyeballs, lawyers, cell phone videos and threats of dire retribution, they do understand fear, Donald proved that.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America is gonna depend on it's postal workers union to stage some "counter strikes" volunteering extra overtime hours publicly. Clandestinely working with patriotic managers to increase efficiency and thwart attempts to disrupt service. Openly threaten those managers who push trump's agenda with retribution and future job action until Joe fires them in disgrace. Encourage widespread insurrection and division in the management structure.
> 
> 40 states have mail in voting and all of them should have drop off boxes with people encouraged to use them and volunteers watch them. All unnecessary mail should be discouraged during sept and oct, no online purchases using USPS etc. A social media campaign if required to get folks onboard, cut the volume of mail in half too. Make it as hard as possible for the corrupt postmaster general to illegally fuck with the USPS, the mail is protected by old laws. If he is gonna do it, make sure he goes to jail for it, make it difficult and complex for them with lots of loose ends. Do it right and all the blue and swing states will have drop off boxes everywhere, 40 of them, no worries about the USPS there. Focus on the remaining red state officials then with eyeballs, lawyers, cell phone videos and threats of dire retribution, they do understand fear, Donald proved that.


That will not happen. USPS workers are barred from striking, unlike Canada Post. Trump will not hesitate to fire them, just as we saw Reagan fire the air traffic controllers. Do not discourage mailing anything. This is *our *responsibility, not the Postal Service employees'. USPS needs all the revenue it can get and one cannot ask the employees to work for free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> Preach, Brother!
> 
> That will not happen. USPS workers are barred from striking, unlike Canada Post. Trump will not hesitate to fire them, just as we saw Reagan fire the air traffic controllers. Do not discourage mailing anything. This is *our *responsibility, not the Postal Service employees. USPS needs all the revenue it can get and one cannot ask the employees to work for free.


I know, but it's not a strike, it's the opposite and you will be dealing with Joe and against corrupt illegal acts, in the best interests of the service. I expect severe disruptions and massive theft of mail. Donald will fire the lot of them for no reason, a strike would precipitate this, I'm talking about something positive and very temporary, that a future congress might even compensate them for. Management of the place is riddled with patriots who know the law regarding the mail. I expect most voting to be by drop off box, now that Donald made his plan obvious to all. The postmaster needs to have a little visit to the house for a little shit scaring by congress, how much is he really willing to risk for Trump?


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know, but it's not a strike, it's the opposite and you will be dealing with Joe and against corrupt illegal acts, in the best interests of the service. I expect severe disruptions and massive theft of mail. Donald will fire the lot of them for no reason, a strike would precipitate this, I'm talking about something positive and very temporary, that a future congress might even compensate them for. Management of the place is riddled with patriots who know the law regarding the mail. I expect most voting to be by drop off box, now that Donald made his plan obvious to all. The postmaster needs to have a little visit to the house for a little shit scaring by congress, how much is he really willing to risk for Trump?


What the fuck, man? You cannot expect the USPS employees to save the fucking election, or the country! They owe _nothing_ to the USPS, they are just pawns. As I said, this is *OUR *responsibility! Now then, I have control over most of the stress I suffer, so I will no longer respond to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> That will not happen. USPS workers are barred from striking, unlike Canada Post. Trump will not hesitate to fire them, just as we saw Reagan fire the air traffic controllers. Do not discourage mailing anything. This is *our *responsibility, not the Postal Service employees. USPS needs all the revenue it can get and one cannot ask the employees to work for free.


Ya know if they impeach Billy Bar and perhaps a few of his henchmen, while they investigate the postmaster general, his staff and henchmen, with long sessions on the hotseat, it might make an impression and more difficult to operate if you are in the midst of an investigation. Not to mention what is going to happen to Barr, who will most likely resign, no way the GOP senate will carry him! Or a few of his henchmen in the DOJ. Donald doesn't have time to dirty up another good lawyer and make him as desperate as Bill Barr. If Mail disruptions continue (posties will squeal) then impeach the Postmaster General too and his henchmen, won't cost a vote in nov, nobody knows or gives a fuck about him except those who are Trump's enemies. Make the republican senate deal with them, documents and witness free if they want, but they would resign before that happened. Donald will want Barr defended, it's his only hope and will freak at Mitch over it, maybe even cost ole Moscow Mitch his seat, bitch tweeting on him till election day.

You know Donald! He fucked up testing to get the blue states (who don't like him) and ended up fucking his base in the red states, him and Kushner killed testing for malicious political reasons, all of them idiotic. Jared has a date with the hot seat too before election day, the testing cazar and government employee has questions to answer, very difficult ones too, he better show, nobody likes Jared either, another one that won't cost a vote in nov.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> What the fuck, man? You cannot expect the USPS employees to save the fucking election, or the country! They owe _nothing_ to the USPS, they are just pawns. As I said, this is *OUR *responsibility! Now then, I have control over most of the stress I suffer, so I will no longer respond to you.


It's everybody's responsibility, everywhere, all the time! Ya don't do it for a reward and do it if required in spite of the risk. Last time I checked that's how ya win shit that is more important than anything else. USPS is a service and in this fight it's a substitute for the Army or might be, the military told Trump to go fuck himself, so he had to recruit goons.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

*Trump Talks Tik Tok to Distract from the Real Agenda - Setting Up Election Interference Narrative*





Donald Trump is at it again - distracting the American people with talk of shutting down Tik Tok while he works to undermine the public's confidence in the upcoming election. Trump has been pushing false claims of the risks of foreign interference in our vote-by-mail processes. Recall that Trump has invited foreign interference before: Russia, if you're listening", "China, investigate the Bidens" and telling George Stephanopolous he would absolutely accept foreign information about a political opponent. With his new claim that foreign interference will infect the upcoming elections, Trump is working his greatest, and perhaps final, con. Here is how it's shaping up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2020)

*Trump Escalates Attacks Over Election Integrity As Polls Show Him Losing | Meet The Press*





President Trump said, "Do I want to see a day changed? No, but I don't want to see a crooked election"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

Here are some of the unintended consequences of fucking with the mail and the USPS that Donald might not have thought through, just like halting testing to get "blue states" and ended up fucking the red southern and rural states the most, and himself as well.

Many rural Americans depend on the USPS far more than others for online shopping and other services, mail order was always popular with farmers and small towns. Couriers often don't deliver to remote locations either, so it's still USPS to the general store. If Donald fucks over the postal service guess who gets impacted? Guess whose vote gets disrupted the most and who gets disenfranchised? All those red places on the map in the middle of the country, people in another republican stronghold region are gonna be pissed and concerned. If you live in a blue state and many red states and especially if you live in a city, you will most likely drop your ballot off in a box at a convenient location. 40 states have mail in voting and those who don't have ballot drop off boxes will be pressured to do so, Donald's intentions are clear, he told you, he always does.

If he can't delay the election, he can confuse and delay the result, not just him on the ticket though, lot's of GOP senators, congressmen and state officials on it too in some places
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Postal Service Is All The Groups Trump 'Hates', Says Professor | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Professor Jason Johnson weighs in on the president's attacks on the U.S. Postal Service and he discusses why he predicts the outcome of the November election won't be determined for 'weeks'.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here are some of the unintended consequences of fucking with the mail and the USPS that Donald might not have thought through, just like halting testing to get "blue states" and ended up fucking the red southern and rural states the most, and himself as well.
> 
> Many rural Americans depend on the USPS far more than others for online shopping and other services, mail order was always popular with farmers and small towns. Couriers often don't deliver to remote locations either, so it's still USPS to the general store. If Donald fucks over the postal service guess who gets impacted? Guess whose vote gets disrupted the most and who gets disenfranchised? All those red places on the map in the middle of the country, people in another republican stronghold region are gonna be pissed and concerned. If you live in a blue state and many red states and especially if you live in a city, you will most likely drop your ballot off in a box at a convenient location. 40 states have mail in voting and those who don't have ballot drop off boxes will be pressured to do so, Donald's intentions are clear, he told you, he always does.
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of having drop boxes for the mail in ballots. Just dropped mine off this morning.

Im very happy Michigan voted for absentee voting without having to have a reason in 2018.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

Cowboys for Trump leader: Trump campaign distancing from us


RIO RANCHO, N.M. (AP) — The leader of Cowboys for Trump said Friday the reelection campaign for President Donald Trump is distancing itself from the group after the leader posted a video saying some Black athletes should “go back to Africa...




apnews.com





The move comes after Griffin faced criticism this week following his Facebook live video where he chastised Black athletes who support performances at NFL games of “Lift Ev’ry Voice and Sing” — traditionally known as the Black National Anthem — as a gesture of solidarity against racial injustice.

“They want to destroy our country. They want to talk about playing a Black national anthem before football games? I got a better idea, why don’t you go back to Africa and form your little football teams over in Africa and you can play on a(n) old beat-out dirt lot and you can play your Black national anthem there. How about that?” Griffin said in the video. “This is America, we play the National Anthem in America today.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2020)

More drama from the WH novella ...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here are some of the unintended consequences of fucking with the mail and the USPS that Donald might not have thought through, just like halting testing to get "blue states" and ended up fucking the red southern and rural states the most, and himself as well.
> 
> Many rural Americans depend on the USPS far more than others for online shopping and other services, mail order was always popular with farmers and small towns. Couriers often don't deliver to remote locations either, so it's still USPS to the general store. If Donald fucks over the postal service guess who gets impacted? Guess whose vote gets disrupted the most and who gets disenfranchised? All those red places on the map in the middle of the country, people in another republican stronghold region are gonna be pissed and concerned. If you live in a blue state and many red states and especially if you live in a city, you will most likely drop your ballot off in a box at a convenient location. 40 states have mail in voting and those who don't have ballot drop off boxes will be pressured to do so, Donald's intentions are clear, he told you, he always does.
> 
> ...


Trumpy* admin has been pretending to help but cancelling state orders for tests and PPE behind the scenes in order to make blue states suffer the hoax with many of the governors going directly to china for supplies..as you've said it's going to be right on time for the red states now with the election as those die around them..do you think they'll still vote Trumpy*?

they're pretty hardcore with gohmert now blaming his covid on mask.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> More drama from the WH novella ...
> 
> View attachment 4643269


As Trump & the GOP sink in the polls and as the election draws near, subpoenas have more power, especially with career officials, who at this point Joe might want to promise a short vacation and compensation for doing the right thing and something else for not showing with documents, it need not be a direct threat, merely a statement of liberal democratic values and adherence to oaths.

This is to cut Trump's October surprise off at the knees, the real focus and action will be on Bill Barr and impeaching him and perhaps some of is DOJ henchmen with him, Billy is the most dangerous man in America, he's both Donald's brain and cock. Next the PostMaster General on the hot seat along with all the top USPS officials, rats will be rewarded.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpy* admin has been pretending to help but cancelling state orders for tests and PPE behind the scenes in order to make blue states suffer the hoax with many of the governors going directly to china for supplies..as you've said it's going to be right on time for the red states now with the election as those die around them..do you think they'll still vote Trumpy*?
> 
> they're pretty hardcore with gohmert now blaming his covid on mask.


Dunno, it will either kill, cripple or change their minds about Trump at least, can't see to many showing up to vote for him and risk their asses doing it in person in red states, with no mail in. I've heard the sentiment expressed here, many are just gonna stay home, or not even bother and that has down ballot consequences for the house, senate and state. BTW redistricting next summer too, and HR 1, plus other measures will level the playing field and make foreign interference harder, fox is fucked and large automated social media platforms will be regulated like broadcasters.

Add to that the GOP will be a flaming wreck when Donald is done wiping his ass with them, populated by racist loonies, morons and extremist who will throw up basket case candidates, little Donald clones. Not to mention many of the old guard con men will have their tails tucked between their legs during the years of investigations and trials with 2022 and 2024 looming and the narrative of Trump corruption and treason deepens and solidifies in the culture. The GOP has been poisoned from within, the elephant will thrash and scream before it finally expires.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4643300


Is there another one where he digs a crater at terminal velocity? About 280 MPH in that posture, it will be like when Donald craters in, a real fucking mess with shit flying everywhere.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2020)

Political Loyalist running the postal system , what could go wrong during election time ?

The stupid Red Hat MAGA morons will realize the issue as their medications, social security checks and other important items needed are stuck in distribution points or left to more days as “ overtime “ is cut back.

Even a common method for mail delivery — “park points,” in which letter carriers park their mail trucks at the end of a street, deliver mail items by foot for several blocks, then return to the trucks and drive on — is under scrutiny. The document bans carriers from taking more than four “park points” on their routes and claims “park points are abused, not cost effective and taken advantage of.”

Service alerts have already been updated with COVID , Tropical storm and airline mail load info as airline sevices have pulled back. So there’s that shit playing into this too.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, it will either kill, cripple or change their minds about Trump at least, can't see to many showing up to vote for him and risk their asses doing it in person in red states, with no mail in. I've heard the sentiment expressed here, many are just gonna stay home, or not even bother and that has down ballot consequences for the house, senate and state. BTW redistricting next summer too, and HR 1, plus other measures will level the playing field and make foreign interference harder, fox is fucked and large automated social media platforms will be regulated like broadcasters.
> 
> Add to that the GOP will be a flaming wreck when Donald is done wiping his ass with them, populated by racist loonies, morons and extremist who will throw up basket case candidates, little Donald clones. Not to mention many of the old guard con men will have their tails tucked between their legs during the years of investigations and trials with 2022 and 2024 looming and the narrative of Trump corruption and treason deepens and solidifies in the culture. The GOP has been poisoned from within, the elephant will thrash and scream before it finally expires.


down ballot are still included if we're talking about the same thing, it's not just the choice of president on an absentee..mine is on order and as soon as i get, it's being mailed back.

donated to others in different states like MJ Hegar in Texas and Amy McGrath in Kentucky directly.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Political Loyalist running the postal system , what could go wrong during election time ?
> 
> The stupid Red Hat MAGA morons will realize the issue as their medications, social security checks and other important items needed are stuck in distribution points or left to more days as “ overtime “ is cut back.
> 
> ...


That is what pisses me off, if it was just being a dick is one thing, but why does Trump and his minions have to screw with peoples employment. That shit is supposed to be sacred.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is what pisses me off, if it was just being a dick is one thing, but why does Trump and his minions have to screw with peoples employment. That shit is supposed to be sacred.


Didn't you hear Ivanka tell people who lost their jobs due to 1/3 of the economy getting wiped out to "go find something different"? I mean, I can imagine moping about after getting fired because my boss's business went under along with millions of others and this angel looks out at me across the screen with her perfect nose and teeth to tell me "go find something else". I mean, thanks Ivanka, I never would have thought of that by myself.

Her daddy crushes the jobs and Ivanka dispenses the advice. It's like we voted for one president and got two.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2020)

*Trump Org under investigation for 'insurance and bank fraud,' filing suggests .... *

The disclosure came in a federal court filing arguing that Trump should be forced to comply with a subpoena for his tax documents.


Attorneys for Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance argued Monday that President Donald Trump should be forced to comply with a subpoena for his tax documents — and suggested that his company was under investigation for alleged insurance and bank fraud.


The disclosure in a federal court filing adds a new dimension to the battle over the president’s financial records.


Vance’s office subpoenaed Trump’s accounting firm, Mazars USA, in 2019 as part of an investigation into the Trump Organization about payments made to two women who have alleged affairs with the president, which he has denied. But the latest filing suggests Vance’s probe extends beyond the hush-money payments.


Trump’s lawyers filed an amended lawsuit last week saying Vance’s subpoena for tax documents from the president’s tax preparer was "overbroad" and was brought in bad faith. The new suit followed a decision by the Supreme Court last month that said a president is not immune from a grand jury subpoena while in office.

In a motion to dismiss filed in federal court Monday, Vance’s office said the claims in Trump’s second suit were “recycled.” In making the case that the subpoena was issued properly, the prosecutors referred to “public reports of possibly extensive and protracted criminal conduct at the Trump Organization.”

“In light of these public reports of possibly extensive and protracted criminal conduct at the Trump Organization, there was nothing facially improper (or even particularly unusual) about the Mazars subpoena, which was issued in connection with a complex financial investigation,” Vance’s lawyers wrote.


Chief Justice John Roberts wrote in the decision: "_*Since the earliest days of the Republic, 'every man' has included the president of the United States. Beginning with Jefferson and carrying on through Clinton, presidents have uniformly testified or produced documents in criminal proceedings when called upon by federal courts*_."


He added: "(W)e cannot conclude that absolute immunity is necessary or appropriate under Article II or the Supremacy Clause."

The decision was sent back to the lower courts, where the Supreme Court said Trump can try to quash or toss the subpoena through arguments that any other person could bring and not simply because he is president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Didn't you hear Ivanka tell people who lost their jobs due to 1/3 of the economy getting wiped out to "go find something different"? I mean, I can imagine moping about after getting fired because my boss's business went under along with millions of others and this angel looks out at me across the screen with her perfect nose and teeth to tell me "go find something else". I mean, thanks Ivanka, I never would have thought of that by myself.
> 
> Her daddy crushes the jobs and Ivanka dispenses the advice. It's like we voted for one president and got two.


Donald depends on several brains, many of them flawed, she and Jared are two, but are pretty useless in this arena, Bill Barr is the boy to get before election day and they will, Billy is way too dangerous to have running around during the election and in the aftermath. Donald is helpless without Barr and a few of his key henchmen, who can all be disposed of in one impeachment trial. Donald doesn't have time to dirty up another lawyer and make as desperate as Bill.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is what pisses me off, if it was just being a dick is one thing, but why does Trump and his minions have to screw with peoples employment. That shit is supposed to be sacred.


control mechanism; sadistic tendency..he delights in others' misery..it makes him feel whole to deny..he's God.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Org under investigation for 'insurance and bank fraud,' filing suggests .... *
> 
> The disclosure came in a federal court filing arguing that Trump should be forced to comply with a subpoena for his tax documents.
> 
> ...


Great article, not going to take away from it. 



Chief Justice John Roberts said:


> "_*Since the earliest days of the Republic, 'every man' has included the president of the United States. Beginning with Jefferson and carrying on through Clinton, presidents have uniformly testified or produced documents in criminal proceedings when called upon by federal courts*_."


So really it should be potUS according to SCOTUS.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Org under investigation for 'insurance and bank fraud,' filing suggests .... *
> 
> The disclosure came in a federal court filing arguing that Trump should be forced to comply with a subpoena for his tax documents.
> 
> ...


Shocking, this must be a mistake, he's our law and order president.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

what are our law makers up to..

*Tom Cotton describes slavery as a 'necessary evil' in bid to keep schools from teaching 1619 Project*










Tom Cotton describes slavery as a 'necessary evil' in bid to keep schools from teaching 1619 Project


Republican Sen. Tom Cotton of Arkansas described slavery as a "necessary evil" in his ongoing effort to prevent US schools from teaching the 1619 Project, an initiative from The New York Times that reframes American history around the date of August 1619, when the first slave ship arrived on...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Shocking, this must be a mistake, he's our law and order president.


so was Nixon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

One more reason that Donald can't lose, looks like Mickey Cohen is getting revenge on Donald and Kushner. This also involves Trump executives and his chief bean counter, witnesses all and all looking for a deal from state prosecutors, not federal. Sing sing still open? State time is a bitch, they will plead out to federal charges just to do the rest of their lives in better surroundings. No club fed for this bunch, a 6x8 and a "friendly" cellmate, Kush will be most unhappy. Maybe they will give him his dad's old cell. Think Cuomo wants Donald's ass too?

*Tim O’Brien On Cy Vance’s New Investigation Into Trump’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





A filing by the Manhattan district attorney reveals his investigation into Donald Trump and Trump’s company is broader than previously known, and now involves looking into possible bank and insurance fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

*The wealthy Republicans who want to oust Trump*





The Lincoln Project - a prominent Republican-backed Super PAC opposing Donald Trump's re-election - has released ad after ad ruthlessly targeting the U.S. President.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One more reason that Donald can't lose, looks like Mickey Cohen is getting revenge on Donald and Kushner. This also involves Trump executives and his chief bean counter, witnesses all and all looking for a deal from state prosecutors, not federal. Sing sing still open? State time is a bitch, they will plead out to federal charges just to do the rest of their lives in better surroundings. No club fed for this bunch, a 6x8 and a "friendly" cellmate, Kush will be most unhappy. Maybe they will give him his dad's old cell. Think Cuomo wants Donald's ass too?
> 
> *Tim O’Brien On Cy Vance’s New Investigation Into Trump’ | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


the only thing Trump can holdout for is staying in the WH and a protracted court battle- his only saving grace; if he leaves he'll be arrested this is reminding me of WikiFvck and foreign embassies until they made him leave..didn't they have to carry him out?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

Expert opinion folks...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Postmaster General DeJoy Works to Slow Mail Delivery, Undermine the Election. Step Up Congress!*





rump's new Postmaster General, Louis DeJoy, is taking steps to slow mail delivery to a crawl in an obvious, transparent attempt to undermine the upcoming elections. The Senate has issued a sternly worded letter. It's time for Congress to use its lawful power of inherent contempt: issue a subpoena for DeJoy to testify and, if he fails to appear, send the sergeant at arms to arrest him and compel his testimony. The last thing America wants is to look back at a failed republic only to see a long trail of sternly worded letters from Congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

*Trump's Tax Nightmare Comes True As NY D.A. Probes Fraud, Demands Taxes | MSNBC*





The New York D.A. is moving quickly to compel Pres. Trump’s secret financial records after winning a blockbuster Supreme Court case, an outcome previewed by former U.S. Solicitor General Neal Katyal. The seasoned lawyer discusses the escalating criminal probe with MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2020)

*Trump Plan Is To Attack Legitimacy Of Voting System While Also Undermining It | All In | MSNBC*





“This is what their strategy is,” says Chris Hayes of Trump’s reelection plan, “They attack the legitimacy of our voting system while simultaneously working to undermine it.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 3, 2020)

Does lee harvey oswald have any living relatives ?

Asking for a friend


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 3, 2020)

Fox News host Sean Hannity is helping the Republican National Committee raise money for President Trump's re-election campaign, *despite network rules supposedly barring employees from participating in campaign events. *

In fundraising emails the RNC sent on Sunday and Monday, the committee told supporters that those who donate $75 or more would get "priority access" to signed copies of Hannity's book "Live Free or Die: America (and the World) on the Brink," which is set to be released Tuesday. As of Monday, Amazon listed it as the No. 2 selling book on the platform, followed by Mary Trump's "Too Much and Never Enough" at No. 3.
Sunday's email included the language, "Authorized by Trump Headquart









Hannity partners with RNC to fundraise for Trump's re-election by selling 'priority access' to his new book


Fox News host Sean Hannity is helping the Republican National Committee raise money for President Trump's re-election campaign, despite network rules supposedly barring employees from participating in campaign events.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

damn.









Airline Food For Sale. No Plane Ticket Required


"Chicken or beef?" A leading Israeli airline food company, which is struggling with most flights grounded, is selling its meals to the public as a low-cost delivery option during the pandemic.




www.npr.org


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Fox News host Sean Hannity is helping the Republican National Committee raise money for President Trump's re-election campaign, *despite network rules supposedly barring employees from participating in campaign events. *
> 
> In fundraising emails the RNC sent on Sunday and Monday, the committee told supporters that those who donate $75 or more would get "priority access" to signed copies of Hannity's book "Live Free or Die: America (and the World) on the Brink," which is set to be released Tuesday. As of Monday, Amazon listed it as the No. 2 selling book on the platform, followed by Mary Trump's "Too Much and Never Enough" at No. 3.
> Sunday's email included the language, "Authorized by Trump Headquart
> ...


Im looking forward to Cohen's book.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2020)

*Rescue of Troubled Trucking Company With White House Ties Draws Scrutiny ... *
$700 million coronavirus loan went to company tied to WH. 

Anybody surprised ? .... more corruption evidence for the courts i guess ... no wonder he will try to cling to office as the fistful of indictments await him outside the white house. 

WASHINGTON — At a virtual congressional hearing in May, Sen. Jerry Moran, R-Kan., asked Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin for help. A struggling trucking company in his state was on the brink of collapse and needed government support.

Eager to assist, Mnuchin assured the senator that “we will look at that specific company and see what we can do and get back to you.”

That company, YRC Worldwide, had lost more than $100 million in 2019 and was being sued by the Justice Department over claims it defrauded the federal government for a seven-year period. But six weeks after the hearing, YRC received a *bailout* from the Treasury Department — a $700 million loan *in exchange for a 30% stake in the business.* The company’s stock price soared 74%, although it has come down since.

The rescue, which was approved on the grounds that YRC was critical to “ _*national security “ , *_made the company one of the largest recipients of taxpayer money meant to support businesses and workers struggling amid the coronavirus.

It has also raised questions about whether YRC benefited from a *web of connections* between the company and the White House that allowed it to bypass the Trump administration’s own rules for which companies should be eligible for federal help.

The company has said the loan will be used to pay pension and health care costs and to invest in trailers and trucks.

For months, the *money went untouched*, in part because the loans come with strict terms and requirements and corporations must be willing to hand over equity stakes in their companies to the federal government. To be eligible, most companies are supposed to have government contracts that involve emergency preparedness functions or top-secret facilities. The Treasury Department submits all applications that do not meet those criteria to the Defense Department for review.

That is what the Treasury Department did with YRC’s application, saying in a news release that the approval for the loan “was based on a certification by the secretary of defense that YRC is
“CRITICAL “ to maintaining national security.”

Ummm yeah right ...

Reminds me of the current shakedown of Microsoft and TikTok .... “ Treasury needs a substantial amount of money from this deal “ ... 

Amazing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

IQ 78, this is what it looks like, shave off another few points and he'd be drooling. Wait till he tries that trick with a prosecutor in court, in front of a judge and jury. " You can't ask that", won't work too well, every interview is a disaster for this moron and if he is close to being on a level playing field a child could defeat him in debate with in 5 minutes.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump fumbles over death toll numbers after being pressed in interview*





Axios reporter Jonathan Swan discusses his interview with President Donald Trump in which Trump disputed the information on coronavirus deaths in the US.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2020)

Christians rejoice .... Jerry Falwell jr. unzipped.
*christians head explode.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2020)

*This,* from a "stable genius." Who the hell goes to Yosemite ("Yo-sem-ite", Yo-semin-ite") to see trees? Who's this guy's writer, Steven Miller? "Get the hook", You stink", "You're not funny". Foreign tourists know how to pronounce it! He doesn't even run over a script before he gets on stage.
Yo sem i tee


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Christians rejoice .... Jerry Falwell jr. unzipped.
> *christians head explode.
> 
> View attachment 4644505


think she's a real redhead? black water?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> *This,* from a "stable genius." Who the hell goes to Yosemite ("Yo-sem-ite", Yo-semin-ite") to see trees? Who's this guy's writer, Steven Miller? "Get the hook", You stink", "You're not funny". Foreign tourists know how to pronounce it! He doesn't even run over a script before he gets on stage.
> Yo sem i tee


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

what is little transparent donald up to..?


"Whether you call it Vote by Mail or Absentee Voting, in Florida the election system is Safe and Secure, Tried and True. Florida's Voting system has *been cleaned up* (we defeated Democrats attempts at change), so in Florida I encourage all to request a Ballot & Vote by Mail! #MAGA," he tweeted.









In apparent reversal, Trump encourages Floridians to vote by mail


After repeatedly seeking to discredit mail-in voting, President Donald Trump on Tuesday claimed Florida's election system is "safe and secure" and encourages Floridians to vote by mail.




www.cnn.com





he knows he has to win florida or he doesn't have a path.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


A favorite! How I love 'toons!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

topcat said:


> A favorite! How I love 'toons!


Who doesn't


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Anybody notice a drop in trade? I've got a few friends who buy from me for a very good price I sell a bag for $140 and the government sells more or less the same quality at over $450. People do seem to be smoking more pot though, makes staying home and quality time with the couch easier.

I have a social distancing procedure that everybody follows, they come to my place and I can't visit the seniors home until this shit is dealt with and that was about it for deliveries. I have a buddy there who is younger and in a wheelchair I met while visiting my sister, I'd give him a bag a month, sometimes I'd wheel him down to the park next door for some drone FPV flying, with him wearing guest goggles and along for the ride very stoned and loving it.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









The pandemic is eating away at the illicit marijuana market


Legal sales have boomed since March, though it’s hard to say how many customers previously bought from illegal dealers.




www.politico.com





*The pandemic is eating away at the illicit marijuana market*
*Legal sales have boomed since March, though it’s hard to say how many customers previously bought from illegal dealers*.


The legal marijuana industry has spent years battling illegal sellers who have eaten away at its market share and undercut its prices.

But the coronavirus has proven to be a boon for legal pot shops, as customers fear the risks associated with inhaling questionable products and are nervous about letting sellers into their homes.

Legal operations have moved quickly to take advantage of the situation, seizing on relaxed rules to expand shopping options in states across the country, including curbside pickups and deliveries.


Also, pandemic-frazzled Americans are simply getting stoned more often.

“It's understandable that people may be more hesitant to get their products from sources that are unregulated,” said Kris Krane, CEO of 4Front Ventures, which operates dispensaries in multiple states. “They may not want to go to their dealer’s house, or they may not want to have their dealer come into their house, at a time when people are social distancing and not supposed to be interacting with people that they don't know.”

In addition, cities that never allowed pot shops in their towns, even in states where marijuana is legal, are rethinking the local bans in search of fresh tax revenue. And more people than ever are registered as medical marijuana patients: Florida added nearly 5,000 patients a week in June, and more than 50,000 since March.

The data is murky — credible sales figures on illegal marijuana transactions are inherently difficult to come by — and it’s likely that those sales are also booming as anxious Americans smoke more weed while hunkered down. But many close industry watchers believe the current circumstances are pushing more Americans into state-legal markets. Revenues are expected to hit $17 billion this year, according to New Frontier Data — a 25 percent spike over 2019.

Mitch Baruchowitz, managing partner at cannabis investment firm Merida Capital Partners, argued in a paper in May that the pandemic is “cannibalizing” the illegal market. He hasn’t seen anything in the ensuing months to change that assessment.

“The vast majority of the current growth in the cannabis space is being driven by consumers transitioning from the black market to the legal market,” Baruchowitz wrote.
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody notice a drop in trade? I've got a few friends who buy from me for a very good price I sell a bag for $140 and the government sells more or less the same quality at over $450. People do seem to be smoking more pot though, makes staying home and quality time with the couch easier.
> 
> I have a social distancing procedure that everybody follows, they come to my place and I can't visit the seniors home until this shit is dealt with and that was about it for deliveries. I have a buddy there who is younger and in a wheelchair I met while visiting my sister, I'd give him a bag a month, sometimes I'd wheel him down to the park next door for some drone FPV flying, with him wearing guest goggles and along for the ride very stoned and loving it.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I don't know why anybody would pay for weed when they can grow it legally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Yer lawyer called with some expert legal advice and news. Seems Donald is suddenly changing his tune on mail in voting.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's Talk Trump's Appointment of Postmaster General DeJoy and the Elements of Criminal Conspiracy*





Donald Trump continues to falsely assert that voting by mail is rife with fraud and foreign interference. Trump even tweeted that his concern over the security of voting by mail may lead him to unlawfully delay the election. On top of all that, Trump appoints a high-dollar Republican donor with no U.S. postal service experience to serve as Postmaster General. Postmaster General DeJoy promptly goes about slowing mail service.

Criminal conspiracies are secret agreements rarely reduced to writing to accomplish an unlawful goal. They can generally be seen when people act together toward a common criminal goal. What Trump and DeJoy are doing appears to be attempting to interfere in our free and fair elections by manipulating mail service.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know why anybody would pay for weed when they can grow it legally.


Yep, it's legal here too, got four beauties in the backyard, don't bother growing indoors in July and August, vacation etc. Yet folks still are forking over $12 to $17 a gram to the government and their connected suppliers. I have no ethical issues with saving friends money and supplying poor medical users for free at the same time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Donald's big fuck up!     Unintended consequences got him again! The stupider they are, the more frequently the occurrence...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes Breaks Down Trump’s Plan To Undermine Democracy Ahead Of Election | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “Donald Trump and the Republican party are waging a war on the very mechanisms of voting ahead of the upcoming election in November. And they are running some real risks not just with our democracy, but with their own campaign.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

If Donald loses Florida because of mail in voting fuck ups in the USPS, he will lose it on election night and if he loses Florida, it's game over, they apparently count quick there. Donald wants to avoid losing decisively on election night, I figure Joe will get to 270+ early and if some states want to take weeks to count ballots fine.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Donald loses Florida because of mail in voting fuck ups in the USPS, he will lose it on election night and if he loses Florida, it's game over, they apparently count quick there. Donald wants to avoid losing decisively on election night, I figure Joe will get to 270+ early and if some states want to take weeks to count ballots fine.


He's all of a sudden way too willing on Florida- something's up and it has to do with DeSantis..there was a huge battle in the race against Gillum..dollars to donuts Gillum was the winner with Dr Brenda C. Snipes suppressing all the way..mail bags were sitting at USPS uncounted.

We are a Banana Republic.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anybody notice a drop in trade? I've got a few friends who buy from me for a very good price I sell a bag for $140 and the government sells more or less the same quality at over $450. People do seem to be smoking more pot though, makes staying home and quality time with the couch easier.
> 
> I have a social distancing procedure that everybody follows, they come to my place and I can't visit the seniors home until this shit is dealt with and that was about it for deliveries. I have a buddy there who is younger and in a wheelchair I met while visiting my sister, I'd give him a bag a month, sometimes I'd wheel him down to the park next door for some drone FPV flying, with him wearing guest goggles and along for the ride very stoned and loving it.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Well, where I'm from in Connecticut (not legal), which is right next to two legal states, Massachusetts & Rhode Island, I definitely saw a drop off in sales in the last year, until the Virus hit.
Now, after the novelty of going to shops that sell mostly mediocre herb in my opinion and for at least $15/25 a gram, I have people banging on my doors for my herb.
I just grow better shit that a mass production supplier can supply, plus the customer doesn't have too travel far, I sell at $10 a gram, plus I grow a lot of strains which keeps it interesting ( right now Bubble Gum, Blue Cheese ,THC Bomb, Super Silver Haze, Critical 2.0 a White Widow/ Blueberry cross, a Gigabud & a Gelato)
So, personally I have found the Virus too be a positive as far as my sales go.
No one wants to travel too far anymore & a lot of people have a lot of free time now.
What it will always boil down to though is the better product at the best price & so far I'm doing OK, because I GROW THE BEST FUCKING HERB ON THE EAST COAST (if not the World)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2020)

“ A bunch of CRAP “ - CNN


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> He's all of a sudden way too willing on Florida- something's up and it has to do with DeSantis..there was a huge battle in the race against Gillum..dollars to donuts Gillum was the winner with Dr Brenda C. Snipes suppressing all the way..mail bags were sitting at USPS uncounted.
> 
> We are a Banana Republic.


They better hope they win, because there will be a commision and grand juries on all of this shit. Many of these pricks will race to rat each other out for light sentences, it will be like a stampede of fucking cockroaches running from the light. Wait until they crack open Donald's various conspiracies, there have been dozens involving many wealthy assholes, all are gonna go to prison, no shit this time. Lawyers in America will call it "The Happy Time" as these pricks fight for their lives and freedom, it will be a lucrative time for many in the profession, tales will be told of in years to come...

Just getting hauled before congress can cost a fortune in Washington legal fees, many who took orders are not that wealthy and will be ruined.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2020)

Lawyers should name it “ The Republican Turbo Charged Ass Hammer “ ..... 

Can't wait for Barr / Nunes get fucking reamed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Well, where I'm from in Connecticut (not legal), which is right next to two legal states, Massachusetts & Rhode Island, I definitely saw a drop off in sales in the last year, until the Virus hit.
> Now, after the novelty of going to shops that sell mostly mediocre herb in my opinion and for at least $15/25 a gram, I have people banging on my doors for my herb.
> I just grow better shit that a mass production supplier can supply, plus the customer doesn't have too travel far, I sell at $10 a gram, plus I grow a lot of strains which keeps it interesting ( right now Bubble Gum, Blue Cheese ,THC Bomb, Super Silver Haze, Critical 2.0 a White Widow/ Blueberry cross, a Gigabud & a Gelato)
> So, personally I have found the Virus too be a positive as far as my sales go.
> ...


Hey! I'm on the "East Coast" of Canada, it's legal here and we can leverage technology like breeding....

However I'm not in the "business", per se, just a very small "traditional market", though I do use LED technology for a superior product, outdoor grown is considered fit only for edibles. Some poor souls still use HID lighting and might as well use gaslighting with specialized mantles, to burn with the right spectrum.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lawyers should name it “ The Republican Turbo Charged Ass Hammer “ .....
> 
> Can't wait for Barr / Nunes get fucking reamed.


Lawyers will love Donald the most in the end, seriously, fortunes will be made and houses bought in the Hamptons over this, a few might be lost too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2020)

*'Sorry to burst the magic bubble' says Florida lawmaker of hydroxychloroquine as he battles COVID-19 .....Shit Didn’t Work *
But we all knew that already. 

After two weeks battling COVID-19, State Rep. Randy Fine (R-Palm Bay) posted on Facebook that he needed his lungs X-rayed as his symptoms now included a recurring fever and a hacking chest cough. He remarked that the hydroxychloroquine therapy he had been on proved ineffective.

“I’ve had a cold who knows how many times. I have never had to deal with anything like this. And for those who want to believe that (hydroxychloroquine) is some kind of magic solution, I’ve been taking that too (I don’t oppose it, *but I am tired of people pretending it is magic),” he wrote in the post.*

By the time the X-ray images came back showing lung damage serious enough that doctors ordered Fine to stay for observation, a debate over hydroxychloroquine raged on Fine's Facebook page.

“Hydroxychloroquine as stated by many Doctors here and abroad is very effective. Had you been given that at the outset you might think it was magic indeed...” wrote one user.

He replied ....

“Was given it the day my test came back,” Fine replied. “_*Sorry to burst the magic bubble*_.”

"The most well-designed studies so far, that are not anecdotal, but are actual studies, have indicated that there does not appear to be any beneficial effect on the use of hydroxychloroquine," said Jay Wolfson a public health policy expert and senior associate dean at the University of South Florida's medical school.

Despite this, *believers in the treatment have persisted*.

“He didn’t use the HCQ correctly,” a comment said on Randy Fine’s page. “You must take zinc with the hydroxychloraquine. (sic) The zinc is the magic bullet and the hydroxychloraquine (sic) carries it so it can prevent viral replication. Just curious, did you take the zinc too?”

“Yup. *Sorry to burst the magic bubble*,” Fine shot back.

Wonder What trump has to say ....


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

I feel like it's time for a music break & this is my song of the moment 
(one of my favorite songs & bands of all time)


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I feel like it's time for a music break & this is my song of the moment
> (one of my favorite songs & bands of all time)


Ah, one more


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> He's all of a sudden way too willing on Florida- something's up and it has to do with DeSantis..there was a huge battle in the race against Gillum..dollars to donuts Gillum was the winner with Dr Brenda C. Snipes suppressing all the way..mail bags were sitting at USPS uncounted.
> 
> We are a Banana Republic.


Gillum was a poor candidate and lost.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some poor souls still use HID lighting


I have 3 rooms, 2 with these LED's which are decent (10 total), https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Platinum-P300-12-band-Grow/dp/B00NTBS91Y/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3ANJY1HJ3X2UC&dchild=1&keywords=platinum+led+grow+light&qid=1596599803&refinements=p_89:PlatinumLED+Grow+Lights&rnid=2528832011&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=platimum+led,lawngarden,176&sr=1-1,
and 1 room with 12 plants with 1800 watts Hortilux HPS & the HID kicks the shit out of the LED.
I use LED because of heat issues, but I still think from personal experience that a good HPS fixture grows a better plant
These are my 6 week plants with 2/3 weeks until finish under the HPS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I have 3 rooms, 2 with these LED's which are decent (10 total), https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Platinum-P300-12-band-Grow/dp/B00NTBS91Y/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3ANJY1HJ3X2UC&dchild=1&keywords=platinum+led+grow+light&qid=1596599803&refinements=p_89latinumLED+Grow+Lights&rnid=2528832011&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=platimum+led,lawngarden,176&sr=1-1,
> and 1 room with 12 plants with 1800 watts Hortilux HPS & the HID kicks the shit out of the LED.
> I use LED because of heat issues, but I still think from personal experience that a good HPS fixture grows a better plant
> These are my 6 week plants with 2/3 weeks until finish under the HPS.
> ...


I use water cooled citizen COBs on a 21 LEDs on one light spread over 3 cooling bars using 1180 watts from the wall and have a shorter version in a flower room location I call the nook. I use 2700 and 3000K COS for flower, salvaged 5000K LED street light components DIYed

Here is the 6' long main water cooled array, took the pic awhile back and made some minor changes. Each plant has its own 20" x 30" grid mounted with bamboo sticks the canopy is often almost 4' X 8' and I can barely get the door open enough to get in the fucking room



Another one of the DIY veg lights 2 designs from salvaged street lights with zero hours on the arrays, the pole monkeys were confused by them I guess and the scrapped them.

I used to give the boys at the scrap yard, a bag of really good pot every friday and chat em up, even had milk bones for the junkyard dogs. Many tongues were hanging out when they saw me coming and not all of them were dogs... I usually get what I want pretty quick and things are set aside for the next visit, I pay as usual by the pound for scrap at the office. I got a lot of heat sinks there for LED grow lights and other assorted electrical and electronic equipment of an unusual nature. Including 30 LED streetlights, for free, after I salvaged the electronics and returned the 20 lb aluminum caracas. About 80% worked fine and had zero hours, I didn't even need to fix any drivers, though I've got a few that need it in a box. These quality 5000K led panels made excellent veg lights that I'm currently using, I mount them on 3"x1" rectangular aluminum tubes and blow air through the tubes with a 3" computer fan, works great and free too, except for the tubing and that was a couple of bucks a foot.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Uh he didn’t back out of NAFTA he renegotiate it
Un council is a joke they let countries with piss poor human rights sit on it
paris agreements a joke

city’s are not burning because of trump
Their burning because of poor local governments worried about offending their voter base
Trumps offered help they’ve declined 
He’s sitting back watching the
Destroy themselves 

you must be one of those lazy useless basement dwellers who play the mental/disability card so you don’t have to work/do anything in life
How about you move to North Korea or Saudi Arabia if you want your utopia you idiots seem to long for

you cry the rich get richer well unfortunately we need the rich they create jobs for the middle class

also the majority of wealthy people earned it themselves

if you spent a little time focusing on a career and not crying about trump you’d maybe be ahead

Keep your hands out! That handout your dreaming of may never come!


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> "I will release my tax returns once the audit is over"
> Over 5 fucking years and the IRS hasn't completed the fucking audit?
> What a fucking joke.
> Either the IRS is totally incompetent, or Trump is a lying sack of shit.
> You choose.


he doesn’t have too, also audits can take years depending on how far back they go


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 4, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey! I'm on the "East Coast" of Canada, it's legal here and we can leverage technology like breeding....
> 
> However I'm not in the "business", per se, just a very small "traditional market", though I do use LED technology for a superior product, outdoor grown is considered fit only for edibles. Some poor souls still use HID lighting and might as well use gaslighting with specialized mantles, to burn with the right spectrum.


wrong side of the country

BC


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I’m just realistic and understand how life works.


You know nothing have no heart and are very unwise, if ya think the sunshines outta Donald's arsehole.
Nice to see you full of positive energy for such a miserable cause, so what motivates you to take an ass reaming every so often and provide this valuable service to our American friends?
Oh that's right, you have no friends, so I guess it doesn't matter what others think of ya.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> wrong side of the country
> 
> BC


Your a Canuck?
I didn't think they raised them that fucking stupid in Canada.
I thought the USA had a monopoly on dumb as fuck Trump supporting assholes.
I guess not


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your a Canuck?
> I didn't think they raised them that fucking stupid in Canada.
> I thought the USA had a monopoly on dumb as fuck Trump supporting assholes.
> I guess not


I didn’t vote for Trudeau either
id take trump over Trudeau any day !


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You know nothing have no heart and are very unwise, if ya think the sunshines outta Donald's arsehole.
> Nice to see you full of positive energy for such a miserable cause, so what motivates you to take an ass reaming every so often and provide this valuable service to our American friends?
> Oh that's right, you have no friends, so I guess it doesn't matter what others think of ya.


you got me, my internet confidence is now hurt


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I’m just realistic and understand how life works.


Not if you think Trump gets to hide his tax returns after the SCOTUS slapped his silly attempt to hide them from the NY prosecutor.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Not if you think Trump gets to hide his tax returns after the SCOTUS slapped his silly attempt to hide them from the NY prosecutor.


he’s capable of making his own decisions, why do I also have a feeling the ny prosecutor is a Obama appointees


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> he’s capable of making his own decisions, why do I also have a feeling the ny prosecutor is a Obama appointees


Because you listen to Dear Leader and are one of his cultists?

Trump is not above the law no matter how much he wishes he could be.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Because you listen to Dear Leader and are one of his cultists?
> 
> Trump is not above the law no matter how much he wishes he could be.


and your a perfected stand up citizen?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> and your a perfected stand up citizen?


You mean like I don't wash foreign dictator money and falsify records to get huge loans from foreign banks because Putin oligarchs lean on them to lend to me.

Yes then I am a very upstanding citizen in my country. 

I also don't break the law doing stupid shit like this on national television:





Or stupid enough to take meetings with Russians to get dirt on a political opponent. 

Nor doubling down after learning that it is illegal to ask a foreign nation for help in a American election.





Trump is a idiotic criminal, that is caught.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You mean like I don't wash foreign dictator money and falsify records to get huge loans from foreign banks because Putin oligarchs lean on them to lend to me.
> 
> Yes then I am a very upstanding citizen in my country.
> 
> ...


your still convinced on that Russian scandal?

maybe broaden your news choices and don’t just read the liberal propaganda
They twist/leave out information to fit their story


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> They twist/leave out information to fit their story


You are doing that and ya got reality near twisted off at the right end


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> your still convinced on that Russian scandal?
> 
> maybe broaden your news choices and don’t just read the liberal propaganda
> They twist/leave out information to fit their story


You guys in your cult still trying to pretend that using the same lines that the foreign military that is actively attacking our citizens tries to get away with is going to be effective?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You guys in your cult still trying to pretend that using the same lines that the foreign military that is actively attacking our citizens tries to get away with is going to be effective?
> View attachment 4644981View attachment 4644982


He's just an anti social asshole, Russians aren't that stupid, he was looking for reactions cause it takes shit like that to get through the thick skull. He doesn't mind Donald, he's a lot like him in many ways as are a lot of his supporters. Amoral/immoral makes no difference to me, an arsehole is an arsehole.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's just an anti social asshole, Russians aren't that stupid, he was looking for reactions cause it takes shit like that to get through the thick skull. He doesn't mind Donald, he's a lot like him in many ways as are a lot of his supporters. Amoral/immoral makes no difference to me, an arsehole is an arsehole.


no, just not afraid to say what I want to and I don’t adjust my opinions to fit other people’s agenda. That’s what’s wrong with society today, everyone has to be on board with the current “social movement”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290757401243602944


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> no, just not afraid to say what I want to and I don’t adjust my opinions to fit other people’s agenda. That’s what’s wrong with society today, everyone has to be on board with the current “social movement”


You are against human rights for all and have defined yourself as an enemy of humanity, that's how decent people treat you. I'm just explaining why the only people who tolerate you have swastikas tattooed on their hides, but they don't even like themselves, much less you. Ya got a shit attitude so expect to get some, antisocial works both ways ya know.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290757401243602944


People are dying all over, what can he do? He shuts the country down again it’s gonna be catastrophic. Small businesses already struggling will have to close permanently 
People need a paycheque to eat/live
The government can’t continue handouts, states are gonna raise taxes to pay for their revenue shortfalls and it would be a disaster.
Us has a huge population and some cities/states are densely populated 
Think of all the high rises that are 40-50 stories with a couple thousand people living there.
It’s a breeding ground especially if they don’t have a proper mua or hrv for the building.

also if you take the deaths in the usa and divide it by the population Canada actually has a Higher death rate

and we’re not as densely populated so take that into account


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> People are dying all over, what can he do? He shuts the country down again it’s gonna be catastrophic. Small businesses already struggling will have to close permanently
> People need a paycheque to eat/live
> The government can’t continue handouts, states are gonna raise taxes to pay for their revenue shortfalls and it would be a disaster.
> Us has a huge population and some cities/states are densely populated
> ...


The USA has a population that is 8.6 times greater than the Canada, most of the population live in a 100 mile wide strip across the continent.

Donald has a professionally assessed IQ of 78 and your assessment numbers are plummeting.








Coronavirus Update (Live): 137,841,497 Cases and 2,966,060 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





*USA deaths/ 1mil = 484
Canada deaths/ 1mil = 237*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> also if you take the deaths in the usa and divide it by the population Canada actually has a Higher death rate


A little look ahead in Canada and America at active cases per 1 mil and the USA has serious testing issues again. This is per capita and as can be seen America's future death toll looks bleak as it breaks out of the pack in a serious way. To support Trump is to support mass murder through malicious incompetence and stupidity.

*USA = 14,853 
CDN = 3,118 *


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 5, 2020)

tRUmptards have no interest in facts or science, they're all about feelings and magical beliefs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> and we’re not as densely populated so take that into account


Why can Canadians fly the Europe for vacation and Americans can't? We are doing OK on the dole and are back up and running in many cases, so is everybody else Cleetus.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> They twist/leave out information to fit their story


Give me an example


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 5, 2020)

I never thought I could like a Republican, but I love these guys


----------



## zeddd (Aug 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards have no interest in facts or science, they're all about feelings and magical beliefs.


Seems so here are some examples:
DT
"So when we have a lot of cases, I don't look at that as a bad thing. I look at that as, in a certain respect, as being a good thing because it means our testing is much better”


*On killing coronavirus with ‘light inside the body’*
“Suppose that we hit the body with a tremendous, whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light,” Trump said at a White House coronavirus briefing on 23 April, before continuing: “Supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way.”


"Is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning? It sounds interesting to me, so we'll see. But the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute. That's pretty powerful."

Trump reported on 21 May that he “tested very positively” during his now-daily Covid-19 test. “In another sense, I tested positively toward negative, right? So no. I tested perfectly this morning, meaning I tested negative. But that's a way of saying it. Positively toward the negative.”

6th March
“Within a couple of days,” Trump announced, “[infections are] going to be down to close to zero. One day, it’s like a miracle. It will disappear.”

17 th March
“I've always known this is a real [sic], this is a pandemic. I've felt it was a pandemic long before it was called a pandemic.”

18 th March
@realDonaldTrump
“I always treated the Chinese Virus very seriously, and have done a very good job from the beginning, including my very early decision to close the “borders” from China - against the wishes of almost all. Many lives were saved. The Fake News new narrative is disgraceful & false!”

and the first/last negative positive(?) who can forget
24th January
“We have it totally under control. It’s one person coming in from China and we have it under control. It’s going to be just fine."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Give me an example


He already said Canada's per capita death rate from covid was higher, when the US figures are double the Canadian and expected to unfortunately skyrocket in the coming weeks. The steroidal anti clotting drugs are saving many lives and saving more from being maimed, or the toll would be much higher. Improved treatments and even convalescent plasma are having a small impact, but it's like a fart in the wind unless ya lock down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Give me an example


Ya know James a good idea might be for Joe to assemble Obama's old pandemic task force and potential department heads and arrange for his campaign and volunteer contributions to pay salaries and hire staff early. Trump has had no transition meetings and will have none, Joe's team could start demanding briefings and offering expert public health advice. It would provide a home for the many experts who will populate the new government and pay salaries for a few months tops. If Trump fires Fauci, guess where he goes, on TV with public health advice and a new appointed Job with Joe, welcome aboard. Birks too, but she will have to write a book first and publish it about her dealings with Donald. 

These clowns are in a much weaker position than a lot of people think, which is a good thing too, don't take anything for granted, even freedom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

You've seen parts of it, but here is the interview, if ya can stomach it, I can't for more than a few minutes at at time and must take frequent vomiting breaks. I've got a strong stomach too. They need to put a WARNING LABEL on such obscene content.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AXIOS on HBO: President Trump Exclusive Interview (Full Episode) | HBO*





On the return of Axios on HBO, Axios National Political Correspondent, Jonathan Swan, speaks with President Donald Trump about multiple topics including the coronavirus crisis, the Black Lives Matter movement, the November election, and U.S. Foreign Policy in Afghanistan, China, and Russia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

It's better to watch the comics on this one folks, comedians have a low tolerance for bullshit, which is why Donald is so easy to make fun of, their writers don't even need to work. Ya can't make this shit up.
*Trump’s Train-Wreck Interview with Jonathan Swan on HBO | The Tonight Show*


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> he doesn’t have too, also audits can take years depending on how far back they go


The sandy hook denier is here to suck some trump dick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Joe's doesn't need to dirty his shoes much by stepping on shit, others are doing a dance on the turd. 1 min runtime, made for TV in RED STATES!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Secretary Of Failure*


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know why anybody would pay for weed when they can grow it legally.


That's what gardeners, like myself, say. However, there are a lot of people who don't get into it. I just love growing anything, especially from seed, so I can nurture it and watch it grow, since I don't have kids. I also just like playing in the dirt, like I did at five years old. So many varieties, so little time. My weakness is beer (not ale), but I can't pretend to match Anchor Steam, so I pay the guys who have perfected the art to do it for me. It's the same with wine. I live in wine country and there are those who can do it better than myself and cheaper, too. That is, if I were a wine person.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's what gardeners, like myself, say. However, there are a lot of people who don't get into it. I just love growing anything, especially from seed, so I can nurture it and watch it grow, since I don't have kids. I also just like playing in the dirt, like I did at five years old. So many varieties, so little time. My weakness is beer (not ale), but I can't pretend to match Anchor Steam, so I pay the guys who have perfected the art to do it for me. It's the same with wine. I live in wine country and there are those who can do it better than myself and cheaper, too. That is, if I were a wine person.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I never thought I could like a Republican, but I love these guys


I need to get back to the junkyard for a visit, I've still got friends there so I might as well bring along some milk bones fur em.
I need a cool waterproof housing for a 30 watt COB, so maybe a bag or two for the boys, it's more transactional with humans, the dogs actually like ya.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

I can just imagine what the door knockers for Trump are enduring, spreading covid through the community, are they wearing masks? What would you say if one came knocking at your door? After telling them to back off the stoop... Spray lysol disinfectant at them when ya open the door, put their head in a cloud while ya tell em to FUCK OFF (keep a can handy, works like mace)! I hope they are paid well, only an idiot would do it for free, only a fool would do it at all.

GOP desperation they want votes even if it kills the voters by spreading the virus, nobody wants these assholes at their door in the midst of a fucking catastrophic pandemic. Sucking citizens asses for Trump and enduring abuse, threats, clouds of Lysol in the face and a strip of hide ripped off their asses, they are stupider than Donald.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump’s campaign knocks on a million doors a week. Biden’s knocks on zero.


The diverging responses to Covid-19 could be a wild card in November — especially in close races up and down the ballot.




www.politico.com





*Trump's campaign knocks on a million doors a week. Biden's knocks on zero.*
*The diverging responses to Covid-19 could be a wild card in November — especially in close races up and down the ballot.*

Donald Trump’s campaign says it knocked on over 1 million doors in the past week alone.
Joe Biden’s campaign says it knocked on zero.

The Republican and Democratic parties — from the presidential candidates on down — are taking polar opposite approaches to door-to-door canvassing this fall. The competing bets on the value of face-to-face campaigning during a pandemic has no modern precedent, making it a potential wild card in November, especially in close races.

Biden and the Democratic National Committee aren’t sending volunteers or staffers to talk with voters at home, and don’t anticipate doing anything more than dropping off literature unless the crisis abates. The campaign and the Democratic National Committee think they can compensate for the lack of in-person canvassing with phone calls, texts, new forms of digital organizing, and virtual meet-ups with voters.
“At first I was nervous, but our response rates on phone calls and texts are much higher and people are not necessarily wanting someone to go up to their door right now,” said Jenn Ridder, Biden’s national states director. “You get to throw a lot of the rule book out the window and try out new things.”
Trump and the Republican National Committee, in contrast, started deploying mask-wearing field staffers and volunteers to the streets in June. The GOP quickly ramped up and now claims more than a million doors a week despite Covid-19 surges across the country, including in swing states like Arizona.
Republicans say their door-knocking dominance could make a difference in November, since in-person conversations have long been considered the most effective type of voter contact.
“From now to Election Day, voters may only see one campaign at their doors,” Elliott Echols, the RNC's national field director. “If this were Barack Obama running, Democrats would want to be out there knocking doors. They don’t have enthusiasm or a strong field operation, so it is a convenient excuse. We can do this safely for President Trump and Republicans up and down the ballot.”
more...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I can just imagine what the door knockers for Trump are enduring, spreading covid through the community, are they wearing masks? What would you say if one came knocking at your door? After telling them to back off the stoop... Spray lysol disinfectant at them when ya open the door, put their head in a cloud while ya tell em to FUCK OFF (keep a can handy, works like mace)! I hope they are paid well, only an idiot would do it for free, only a fool would do it at all.
> 
> GOP desperation they want votes even if it kills the voters by spreading the virus, nobody wants these assholes at their door in the midst of a fucking catastrophic pandemic. Sucking citizens asses for Trump and enduring abuse, threats, clouds of Lysol in the face and a strip of hide ripped off their asses, they are stupider than Donald.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

*He Predicted a Trump Win in 2016. What's His Forecast For 2020? | NYT Opinion*





Right now, polls say Joe Biden has a healthy lead over President Trump. But we’ve been here before (cue 2016), and the polls were, frankly, wrong. One man, however, was not. The historian Allan Lichtman was the lonely forecaster who predicted Mr. Trump’s victory in 2016 — and also prophesied the president would be impeached. That’s two for two. But Professor Lichtman’s record goes much deeper. In 1980, he developed a presidential prediction model that retrospectively accounted for 120 years of U.S. election history. Over the past four decades, his system has accurately called presidential victors, from Ronald Reagan in ’84 to, well, Mr. Trump in 2016. In the video Op-Ed above, Professor Lichtman walks us through his system, which identifies 13 “keys” to winning the White House. Each key is a binary statement: true or false. And if six or more keys are false, the party in the White House is on its way out. So what do the keys predict for 2020? To learn that, you’ll have to watch the video.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *He Predicted a Trump Win in 2016. What's His Forecast For 2020? | NYT Opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I watch that vid, I'll say right now. Trump is going to lose. Also, that win in 2016 was not due to his "keys". 

But I'll watch the video now and comment back if I see something that is worthy.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 5, 2020)

But in a court filing this week, prosecutors with the district attorney’s office cited “public reports of possibly extensive and protracted criminal conduct at the Trump Organization” and suggested that they were also investigating possible crimes involving bank and insurance fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Before I watch that vid, I'll say right now. Trump is going to lose. Also, that win in 2016 was not due to his "keys".
> 
> But I'll watch the video now and comment back if I see something that is worthy.


More for amusement than prophecy, the out come is even obvious to Trump, hence the extreme squirming, He is not very good at hiding his intentions, I can see why Barr bitched awhile back about how hard it was to do his job, yeah when Donald is an open book, surprises are hard to pull off and crimes hard to hide.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2020)

*DOH ! *

Thousands of foreign workers who entered the U.S. on temporary work visas received $1,200 checks in error during the first round of stimulus payments, and many of them are spending the money in their home nations. One tax preparation firm told NPR that it has clients from 129 countries who mistakenly received stimulus checks, including Brazil, Canada, China, India, Nigeria and South Korea.


Government officials and tax experts say the mistake happened because many foreign workers, whether unintentionally or on purpose, file incorrect tax returns that make them appear to be U.S. residents. Some of them are now trying to amend their returns because they worry that having mistakenly received a stimulus check will jeopardize their visa status, green card application or ability to return to the U.S.


How much stimulus money was mistakenly sent to foreign workers living overseas is difficult to quantify. But Sprintax, which does U.S. tax preparation for nonresidents, did about 400 amended returns last year for people who mistakenly filed as U.S. residents, and so far this year it has done 5,000 — almost 5% of the total federal tax returns it filed last year, according to the company. If just 5% of last year's more than 700,000 student and seasonal workers with F-1 and J-1 visas received a stimulus check in error, that would total $43 million.


The "economic impact payments" sent erroneously to non-U.S. citizens are the latest in a series of mishaps involving coronavirus relief efforts, including nearly $1.4 billion in stimulus checks sent to dead Americans. As Congress debates another pandemic relief package, it's considering a second round of payments that would exclude the deceased, but its new bill does not address the problem of $1,200 checks having mistakenly gone to foreign workers in other countries.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 5, 2020)

RICO charges against the tRUmp family would be nice.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2020)

Note : I Really didn’t want to post this .... it is incredibly sad . I’m sure you have all heard of this story but it needs to be shared.

I know they were suffering from advanced age and other conditions *but *this needs to be played as trump is holed up in a subterranean cell forever blaming him for his lack of national response to this virus. We *still* do not have a national plan in place , No mask mandate , No direction .... only shoulder shrugs and “ it is what it is “ . I hope whatever darkness comes over that family , ensures suffering and pain.

Fuck Trump and his minions .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> RICO charges against the tRUmp family would be nice.


I think RICO is federal, but there should be enough to indict a few of the assholes, I wonder when the judge is gonna rule on Trump's last stand for hiding his taxes. When they get their hands on his taxes the shit will fly! NY state has got lot's to put the works of them in Singsing forever, they will be coping to federal charges just to do the time.

"The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (*RICO*) *Act* is a United States federal *law* that provides for extended criminal penalties and a civil cause of action for acts performed as part of an ongoing criminal organization".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Note : I Really didn’t want to post this .... it is incredibly sad . I’m sure you have all heard of this story but it needs to be shared.
> 
> I know they were suffering from advanced age and other conditions *but *this needs to be played as trump is holed up in a subterranean cell forever blaming him for his lack of national response to this virus. We *still* do not have a national plan in place , No mask mandate , No direction .... only shoulder shrugs and “ it is what it is “ . I hope whatever darkness comes over that family , ensures suffering and pain.
> 
> Fuck Trump and his minions .


Can't watch it, some should I suppose, I don't need the additional sadness, it's a tale told a thousand times a Day in America. 

MAGA, winning, he still has 40% of the country voting for him the last I heard, they have no problem with election cheating either, or treason, or mass murder. They are a fucking suicide cult of personality, nothing more, the republican politicians were manipulated and enthralled to a malicious psychopathic moron with a fucking IQ of 78! Imagine being completely owned by a fool who is a few IQ points away from being a drooling fucking idiot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


Anybody who supports Trump is an asshole and anybody confused is an idiot.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> RICO charges against the tRUmp family would be nice.


This is where Trump fires the NY state AG.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


that's stupid


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 5, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


Putting the US into a Russian criminal organization isn't an upgrade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

It appears that Deutsche Bank was subpoenaed by NY state last year and handed over a shit load of Trump financial records and perhaps taxes too. This might have something to do with the big announcement Thurs by the NY AG of something of national importance... Reported by the NYT









Trump’s Bank Was Subpoenaed by N.Y. Prosecutors in Criminal Inquiry (Published 2020)


The subpoena, sent to Deutsche Bank, suggests that the inquiry into President Trump’s business practices is more wide-ranging than previously known.




www.nytimes.com





*Trump’s Bank Was Subpoenaed by N.Y. Prosecutors in Criminal Inquiry*
*The subpoena, sent to Deutsche Bank, suggests that the inquiry into President Trump’s business practices is more wide-ranging than previously known.

Trump’s Bank Was Subpoenaed by N.Y. Prosecutors in Criminal Inquiry*
The subpoena, sent to Deutsche Bank, suggests that the inquiry into President Trump’s business practices is more wide-ranging than previously known.

The New York prosecutors who are seeking President Trump’s tax records have also subpoenaed his longtime lender, a sign that their criminal investigation into Mr. Trump’s business practices is more wide-ranging than previously known.

The Manhattan district attorney’s office issued the subpoena last year to Deutsche Bank, which has been Mr. Trump’s primary lender since the late 1990s, seeking financial records that he and his company provided to the bank, according to four people familiar with the inquiry.

The criminal investigation initially appeared to be focused on hush-money payments made in 2016 to two women who have said they had affairs with Mr. Trump.

But in a court filing this week, prosecutors with the district attorney’s office cited “public reports of possibly extensive and protracted criminal conduct at the Trump Organization” and suggested that they were also investigating possible crimes involving bank and insurance fraud.

Because of its longstanding and multifaceted relationship with Mr. Trump, Deutsche Bank has been a frequent target of regulators and lawmakers digging into the president’s opaque finances. But the subpoena from the office of the district attorney, Cyrus R. Vance Jr., appears to be the first instance of a criminal inquiry involving Mr. Trump and his dealings with the German bank, which lent him and his company more than $2 billion over the past two decades.

Deutsche Bank complied with the subpoena. Over a period of months last year, it provided Mr. Vance’s office with detailed records, including financial statements and other materials that Mr. Trump had provided to the bank as he sought loans, according to two of the people familiar with the inquiry.

The bank’s response to the subpoena reinforces the seriousness of the legal threat the district attorney’s investigation poses for Mr. Trump, his family and his company, which in recent years have faced — and for the most part fended off — an onslaught of regulatory, congressional and criminal inquiries.

But while the subpoena of Deutsche Bank indicates the breadth of Mr. Vance’s investigation, his inquiry is still at an early stage, a person briefed on the matter said.

The district attorney’s office has spent the past year trying to obtain Mr. Trump’s personal and corporate tax returns, and the Supreme Court last month upheld prosecutors’ rights to seek the documents. But legal wrangling continues, and Mr. Vance’s office has said that its investigation will be hamstrung unless prosecutors get the tax returns.

Mr. Trump and his company have denied wrongdoing and have sought to dismiss the inquiry by Mr. Vance, a Democrat, as a politically motivated fishing expedition. Mr. Trump’s representatives have accused his former lawyer and fixer, Michael D. Cohen, of lying when he told Congress that Mr. Trump exaggerated the value of his real estate assets as he sought loans and in dealings with his insurance company.

The subpoena to Deutsche Bank sought documents on various topics related to Mr. Trump and his company, including any materials that might point to possible fraud, according to two people briefed on the subpoena’s contents.

The bank’s cooperation with Mr. Vance’s office is significant because other investigations that have sought Mr. Trump’s financial records have been stymied by legal challenges from the president and his family.

Last month, the Supreme Court dealt a blow to congressional investigations into the president’s finances when it ordered lower courts to reconsider whether Deutsche Bank and Mazars USA, Mr. Trump’s accounting firm, had to comply with congressional subpoenas seeking his records. The ruling meant that the subpoenas would not be enforced until after the presidential election in November, if at all.

Mr. Vance’s office declined to comment.

Whatever records the Manhattan prosecutors obtain are subject to grand jury secrecy rules and might never become public unless the district attorney’s office brings charges and introduces the documents as evidence at a trial.

Even if investigators uncover what they think is evidence of fraud, criminal charges could be hard to prove. Valuing real estate assets involves subjective estimates and other assumptions, making it difficult to prove that someone intended to commit fraud. The New York Times reported previously that some Deutsche Bank officials viewed Mr. Trump’s financial statements as based on wildly optimistic assumptions and, in some cases, reduced his estimates of his assets’ values by up to 70 percent.

Some of the insurance and bank issues that have drawn scrutiny from reporters are also too old to be the focus of a criminal case.

Tax returns can be crucial evidence for proving that a defendant misstated the value of assets, said Daniel R. Alonso, who was Mr. Vance’s top deputy from 2010 to 2014 and is now in private practice. “Tax returns are an obvious place to look because of the precision required by tax authorities,” he said.

The district attorney’s investigation has been proceeding in fits and starts since it began in the summer of 2018. Almost immediately, Mr. Vance paused the inquiry at the request of the United States attorney’s office in Manhattan, which had prosecuted Mr. Cohen and was investigating whether others at the Trump Organization had committed crimes in the course of arranging the hush-money payments.

In early 2019, Mr. Cohen testified on Capitol Hill that Mr. Trump had inflated the value of his assets in order at times to obtain financing from Deutsche Bank, including in 2014 when he bid unsuccessfully for the Buffalo Bills football team. Mr. Cohen also told federal prosecutors in Manhattan about insurance claims the Trump Organization had filed that he believed had been inflated.

Last summer, after federal prosecutors concluded their investigation of the hush-money payments without bringing additional charges, Mr. Vance’s office resumed its inquiry. In August 2019, the office served a subpoena on Mazars, seeking the president’s tax returns and other financial records going back to 2011.

Mr. Trump filed a lawsuit last September seeking to block Mazars from complying. The case is still being litigated nearly a year later, even after the Supreme Court’s ruling last month affirming Mr. Vance’s right to criminally investigate the president. The justices said that Mr. Trump could go back to the lower court, where he first sued, and raise other objections to the subpoena.

Shortly after Mr. Trump filed his suit last year, Mr. Vance’s office provided the judge who has been overseeing the case, Victor Marrero, a two-page summary of its secret grand jury investigation, which was not made available to the public or to Mr. Trump. Days later, at a hearing in federal court in Manhattan, Judge Marrero said the inquiry “clearly is very complex” and “involves a lot of parties, extends over many, many years.”

*While Deutsche Bank has been cooperating with prosecutors*, Mr. Vance’s office made it clear to Judge Marrero last month that its inquiry had been stalled without the tax returns.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2020)

*NYT: Deutsche Bank Complies With Subpoena For Trump’s Financial Records | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Andrew Weissmann tells Ali Velshi the revelation from the New York Times that Deutsche Bank complied with a subpoena for Trump’s financial records indicates the investigation by the Manhattan D.A. is “not just about hush money payments.” Tim O’Brien says prosecutors scrutinizing Trump’s documents for possible crimes of bank and insurance fraud or money laundering “is the stuff that could really worry Trump.”


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


The Republican Party.


----------



## Leeski (Aug 6, 2020)

Trumps a fricking nob head I’m U.K. all we do over the water is laugh at you fucking nob head President he’s that bad it makes boris look good lol !


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


So you come to the politics section of a cannabis growing site to thank Individual 1? Dolt.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think RICO is federal, but there should be enough to indict a few of the assholes, I wonder when the judge is gonna rule on Trump's last stand for hiding his taxes. When they get their hands on his taxes the shit will fly! NY state has got lot's to put the works of them in Singsing forever, they will be coping to federal charges just to do the time.
> 
> "The Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (*RICO*) *Act* is a United States federal *law* that provides for extended criminal penalties and a civil cause of action for acts performed as part of an ongoing criminal organization".


Under *RICO*, a person who has committed "at least two acts of racketeering activity" drawn from a list of 35 crimes—27 federal crimes and 8 *state* crimes—within a 10-year period can be *charged* with racketeering if such acts are related in one of four specified ways to an "enterprise".
*New York Racketeering / RICO Laws: The Basics*
As with the federal law, New York law also criminalizes the offense referred to as "enterprise corruption." The enterprise corruption statute is New York's version of the federal RICO Act and was added to the Penal Law by the Organized Crime Control Act of 1986 to combat the "diversified illegal conduct engaged in by organized crime," including the infiltration and corruption of legitimate enterprises.
Additional details of the law are listed in the following table.

*Statute*New York Penal Code Article 460, et seq.*Statutory Definition of Enterprise Corruption*A person is guilty of enterprise corruption when, having knowledge of the existence of a "criminal enterprise" and the nature of its activities, and being employed by or associated with such enterprise, he or she:

Intentionally conducts or participates in the affairs of an _enterprise_ by participating in a pattern of criminal activity;
Intentionally acquires or maintains an interest in or control of an _enterprise_ by participating in a pattern of criminal activity; or
Participates in a pattern of criminal activity and knowingly invests any proceeds derived from that conduct, or any proceeds derived from the investment or use of those proceeds, in an _enterprise_.
_The enterprise that is corrupted need not be the criminal enterprise by which the person is employed or with which he or she is associated, and may be a legitimate enterprise._*Statutory Definition of Criminal Enterprise*A "criminal enterprise" is "a group of persons sharing a common purpose of engaging in criminal conduct, associated in an ascertainable structure distinct from a pattern of criminal activity, and with a continuity of existence, structure and criminal purpose beyond the scope of individual criminal incidents."*Elements of an Enterprise Corruption Charge*
The defendant participated in a pattern of criminal activity
By engaging in one of the three proscribed forms of conduct (_i.e._, conducting or participating in the affairs of an enterprise through a pattern; acquiring or maintaining an interest in or control of an enterprise through a pattern; or investing the proceeds of a pattern in an enterprise); and
The defendant had knowledge of the existence of a criminal enterprise and the nature of its activities and was employed by or associated with that enterprise.




Cigarjacki said:


> I want to thank President Trump for getting us out of the destructive, anti-American global organizations. How did we get so far off track?


*Welcome new (magat) member.*
Thank him when you next visit the bunker to felch the impeached slob


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)

Does this sound like Individual 1? With apologies to Groucho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> *New York Racketeering / RICO Laws: The Basics*
> As with the federal law, New York law also criminalizes the offense referred to as "enterprise corruption." The enterprise corruption statute is New York's version of the federal RICO Act and was added to the Penal Law by the Organized Crime Control Act of 1986 to combat the "diversified illegal conduct engaged in by organized crime," including the infiltration and corruption of legitimate enterprises.
> Additional details of the law are listed in the following table.


Trump, his family and a lot of his buddies are fucked under this law alone, they will probably find it was a mistake not to get charged federally when the cell door slams behind them in Singsing. The feds will have other charges later, but this looks like it's gonna blow wide open before the election, like a cherry bomb under a giant turd. To indict means to publicly release some of their hoard of Trump records, I'm sure everything else has been shared with or summaries given to the appropriate house committees privately. Remember all the witnesses they have and these are largely documents based cases, they go pretty quick, slam dunks, or say the pros.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

Vice President Mike Pence calls Supreme Court Chief Justice Roberts 'a disappointment to conservatives'


Pence held up Roberts as a political siren call to remind Republican voters "just how important this election is for the future of the Supreme Court."



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Does this sound like Individual 1? With apologies to Groucho.


Think this will get Donald's attention?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








WATCH: Biden Says He Wouldn't Stand In The Way Of A Trump Prosecution


Presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden says he would not stand in the way of a future Justice Department pursuing criminal charges against President Trump after he leaves office.




www.npr.org





*WATCH: Biden Says He Wouldn't Stand In The Way Of A Trump Prosecution*
Joe Biden says that he believes prosecuting a former president would be a "very unusual thing and probably not very ... good for democracy," but he would not stand in the way of a future Justice Department pursuing criminal charges against President Trump after he leaves office.

The comments from the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee came during a virtual interview Tuesday with members from the National Association of Black Journalists and National Association of Hispanic Journalists.

"Look, the Justice Department is not the president's private law firm. The attorney general is not the president's private lawyer. I will not interfere with the Justice Department's judgment of whether or not they think they should pursue the prosecution of anyone that they think has violated the law," Biden told NPR's Lulu Garcia-Navarro.

Trump has been connected with alleged illegal activity by his former lawyer and fixer Michael Cohen and investigators working for former special counsel Robert Mueller. What isn't clear is whether federal authorities are investigating the president or whether prosecutors might take action against Trump if he no longer enjoyed the privileges that protect him from being indicted as a sitting president.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump, his family and a lot of his buddies are fucked under this law alone, they will probably find it was a mistake not to get charged federally when the cell door slams behind them in Singsing. The feds will have other charges later, but this looks like it's gonna blow wide open before the election, l*ike a cherry bomb *under a giant turd. To indict means to publicly release some of their hoard of Trump records, I'm sure everything else has been shared with or summaries given to the appropriate house committees privately. Remember all the witnesses they have and these are largely documents based cases, they go pretty quick, slam dunks, or say the pros.


or ammonium nitrate.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Think this will get Donal's attention?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


the law is supposed to apply to us all equal, not just the have and have not.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 6, 2020)

Wayne lapierre "full restitution" with penalties.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Wayne lapierre "full restitution" with penalties.


we're making a lot of announcements this year


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Note : I Really didn’t want to post this .... it is incredibly sad . I’m sure you have all heard of this story but it needs to be shared.
> 
> I know they were suffering from advanced age and other conditions *but *this needs to be played as trump is holed up in a subterranean cell forever blaming him for his lack of national response to this virus. We *still* do not have a national plan in place , No mask mandate , No direction .... only shoulder shrugs and “ it is what it is “ . I hope whatever darkness comes over that family , ensures suffering and pain.
> 
> Fuck Trump and his minions .


everyday i dream of a new way..currently, we're at stiletto to the jugular..4x so i can watch his miserable life fade.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

So it begins ......


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 6, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Wayne lapierre "full restitution" with penalties.


https://www.npr.org/2020/08/06/899712823/new-york-attorney-general-moves-to-dissolve-the-nra-after-fraud-investigation


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> So it begins ......
> 
> View attachment 4646118


Breathe deep, the gathering gloom.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

*A Mississippi town welcomed students back to school last week. Now 116 are home in quarantine. .... *

I believe this will the norm in news headlines sadly. 


Last week, schools in Corinth, Miss., welcomed back *hundreds* of students.

*By Friday ........... *one high-schooler tested positive for the novel coronavirus. By early this week, the count rose to six students and one staff member infected. *Now, 116 students have been sent home to quarantine*, a spokeswoman for the school district confirmed.

Despite the quick fallout, the district’s superintendent said he has “ *no plans* “ to change course.
“Just because you begin to have positive cases, that is not a reason for closing school,” Superintendent Lee Childress said in a Facebook Live broadcast on Tuesday on the school district’s Facebook page.

Other districts that have welcomed teachers or students back have faced similar challenges. After teachers returned to plan lessons in Georgia’s largest district, *260 district employees were barred* from reentering schools because of either testing positive for the coronavirus or being in close contact with someone who had. In southeast Kansas, six school administrators tested positive *after attending a three-day retreat.

And within hours of opening*, a school in Greenfield, Ind., was informed by the health department that a student had the virus.
Let that sink in ......

Children have now become the “ canary in the coal mine “


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Hate to be the JIMMY OLSEN of news today but shit keeps a flowin.

*Trump Campaign Busted For Deceptively Manipulating Biden Photos In New Ad ..... OOOPS*

Seems like the Orange Failure has tried his own Lincoln Projectesque type of video ad .... well it backfired. 
Heavily manipulated photo work and lies . But that was to be expected and the twitterverse called it out. Even the photographers 
of certain photos used ........ Money well spent you MAGA MORONS. I didn’t link the actual vid but I’m sure you can find it. 
This is enough .....


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

*New Book Claims Epstein Was Once A Member Of Mar-A-Lago | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Miami Herald reporters Sarah Blaskey and Nicholas Nehamas join Morning Joe to discuss their new book 'The Grifter's Club: Trump, Mar-a-Lago, and the Selling of the Presidency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Facts, a confession by a repentant GOP insider.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Longtime GOP strategist says he'll 'work with Democrats' to defeat Trump*





Stuart Stevens is one of the Republican Party’s most successful campaign strategists, with a career spanning decades. In his revealing new book, “It Was All a Lie: How the Republican Party Became Donald Trump,” Stevens admits the GOP uses race as an issue to divide Americans and win elections -- and says the party has abandoned its principles in the Trump era. He joins Judy Woodruff to discuss.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Cognitive test be damned...... Super Jeenius 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291461043575808002


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Question ; What’s the fat orange shitstain issue with Canadian Aluminum ? .... eh ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question ; What’s the fat orange shitstain issue with Canadian Aluminum ? .... eh ?


He says we're a security threat and invoked the tariffs illegally, America will pay for it at some future date, like for a lot of things Donald broke. Americans are already paying a terrible price for Trump though, everybody will wait till he's gone to speak to an adult. Americans are literally dying to see him go, by the thousands a week.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question ; What’s the fat orange shitstain issue with Canadian Aluminum ? .... eh ?


I can see the Canadian government doing everything it can to get America back on its feet and help Joe any way we can, seriously, it's in our interests. It would be like letting the whole west coast slide into the sea economically, I would expect some serious back and forth between Washington and Ottawa. Canada might be Joe's first official visit, but he's got work to do at home, so we understand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

*NY AG Tish James lawsuit to disband NRA and hold its leadership accountable for fraud/corruption.*





New York State Attorney General Letitia James brings suit to disband the NRA and hold its leadership accountable for defrauding the organization in the amount of $64 million. Allegations include misconduct by CEO Wayne LaPierre and other top leadership of the organization. DC Attorney General Karl Racine simultaneously sues the NRA Federation headquartered in Washington.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Voting begins soon in some places and many have made up their minds about Trump and will be mailing early, if they must and dropping the ballot off if they can. If they're made to stand in line in a pandemic, whoever made them do it will pay for it. Looks like Donald's plan to fuck up the USPS might evaporate, as other politicians realise they are on the ticket too. If you are against Trump and Trumpism you will go through extraordinary lengths to make sure you are counted. People showed up in the streets, they will show up for the polls if they must, equipped to wait too, with masks as well as refreshments. Very few states disallow or restrict mail in voting, all the usual suspects, perhaps organisations should crowdfund support the vote efforts, make a party out of sitting in line socially distanced, lay on some entertainment around the polls, there are lots of liberal musicians, most in fact. Wardens to hold places in line, porta potty rentals, hand sanitizer, water and even snacks and meals if ya gotta. Everybody should be encouraged and reminded to use their cellphones to document bullshit. Too big to rig, humiliate the fucker.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NBC News Unveils Its First 2020 Battleground Electoral Map Today | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





NBC News unveils its first 2020 battleground electoral map today. Steve Kornacki says Biden leads with 334 electoral votes to Trump’s 125. Steve Kornacki says, “Right now … that’s what the polling is showing.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Question ; What’s the fat orange shitstain issue with Canadian Aluminum ? .... eh ?


This guy has the best answer, your former ambassador, we understand perfectly, we get US TV networks and cable too, have for as long as there's been cable. A Canadian private news network interview.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Heyman blasts Trump's latest tariffs: "We're paying the price for electing a reality TV show host"*





Former U.S. ambassador to Canada Bruce Heyman slammed Donald Trump's latest tariff on aluminum, saying it's a political stunt ahead of the U.S. election.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.npr.org/2020/08/06/899712823/new-york-attorney-general-moves-to-dissolve-the-nra-after-fraud-investigation
> View attachment 4646128


i hope the NY AG moves on Wayne LaPierre like a bitch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

By the time election day rolls around covid will have taken a horrible toll in both Texas, Florida and Georgia, Florida looks gone to Joe and Texas and Georgia are tied, battleground states right now. How do you think the polling will go in Texas, Florida and Georgia in 2 months? If Donald loses Texas and Georgia it could be a major humiliation for him, Joe would have over 400 electoral votes and the result could be known or assumed early that evening. It would be a catastrophe for the GOP senate with perhaps 2 seats gone in Georgia, one in Texas and another 30 seats in the house.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hate to be the JIMMY OLSEN of news today but shit keeps a flowin.
> 
> *Trump Campaign Busted For Deceptively Manipulating Biden Photos In New Ad ..... OOOPS*
> 
> ...


it's fvcking august!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i hope the NY AG moves on Wayne LaPierre like a bitch.


She is a pro, first sue the organisation and get it in court introduce documents and witnesses, next sue the principals, done. Then after ya got them cleaned out financially and paying their own legal bills, go for criminal charges, life will be Hell for Wayne as he fights for it, expensive too. The NRA is responsible for many black lives lost, it was part of a plan to flood America with weapons. Cops shoot first and ask questions later out of fear and panic sometimes, guns are the reason. Less guns and less cause for cops to use theirs, less stressed out cops and many of them are racists, a bad combo. Ya never hear a peep out of the NRA when a responsible black gun owner is shot by the police, they aren't so quick on the trigger with white folks.

A culture war cover for racism and white tribalism, an organisation run by the usual collection of con men and business lobbyist such suckers attract. It never started out like that, but was corrupted both by its members and leaders, seduced by money and power by industry lobbyists. They followed a familiar pattern that all such organisations suffer from when corruption at the top takes hold, look what happened to America? This crowd was a bit smarter than Donald though, not smart enough though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

One of the few responsible republican governors.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*See governor's message to critics after testing positive for Covid-19*





Gov. Mike DeWine (R-OH) announced that he has tested positive for coronavirus.
The announcement came shortly before DeWine, a Republican, was scheduled to meet with President Donald Trump in Cleveland.
DeWine was tested as part of the "standard protocol" to greet Trump on the tarmac at Burke Lakefront Airport, the governor's office said in a statement. He is returning to Columbus, where he and his wife Fran will both be tested.
DeWine tweeted Thursday that he's not experiencing symptoms at this time.
"As part of the standard protocol to greet President Trump on the tarmac in Cleveland, I took a COVID test. I tested positive. I have no symptoms at this time. I'm following protocol and will quarantine at home for the next 14 days," he wrote.
Lt. Gov. Jon Husted was also tested for coronavirus Thursday ahead of Trump's visit and tested negative, DeWine's office said.
Landing in Cleveland shortly after the news broke, Trump wished DeWine well in light of his diagnosis and told the crowd gathered at the airport that DeWine is a "great guy" who has "done a fantastic job."
"We want to wish him the best, he'll be fine," Trump said.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow the more i scan over the latest stories ( right now ) the more the madness .

Kanye has GOP operatives hired and working to move on that Biden vote siphon. He basically admitted today .

Trump calls Biden “ Anti-God “ ..... yet gets flamed . Biden is a known church goer ( every sunday ) .
LOL

Cant imagine what the 11th hour of this TV show has in store.....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 6, 2020)

Instagram's algorithm blocked negative hashtags of Trump, but not Biden


A bug in Instagram's algorithm shielded Donald Trump from related hashtags without doing the same for rival Joe Biden




www.cnn.com


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i hope the NY AG moves on Wayne LaPierre like a bitch.


I just heard that quote on the Lincoln Project commercial yesterday


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

*Let's talk about restructuring American life....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2020)

*Let's talk about the news out of New York's AG...*


----------



## absolute moron (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about restructuring American life....*


Seems like an honorable dude, albeit misguided in my view.

America is not a country in the historically understood conception. It is rather a land mass housing gentile labor, run by un-elected, largely un-named oligarchs. The goal of these oligarchs is to export global usury schemes and degeneracy around the West such that smaller nations necessarily fall in line.

It is therefore not the quest of a serious thinker- at least of a thinker whose values are even tangentially related to my own- to save America. At some point one must accept the writing on the wall. My first (and last) ambition in political life is the survival (if not flourishing) of my own tribe. As such, America must be crushed from within. Get on food stamps. Abuse unemployment. Simplify your life such that you do not contribute to this rotting corpse of neoliberal degeneracy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey guys ........ better buy your beer in the next few days......I heard the cans are going to a bit more expensive, 10% I figure. MAGA again ..... FFS.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 7, 2020)

um, there happens to be a real phone number in this one to call


----------



## Queen2Green (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Here is one aimed at the base


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

Deaths ... Yuge deaths 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291479131205640197


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Joe doesn't run too many anti Trump ads, republicans and former republicans, know their base and what moves people in ads. They don't want or can get all of the 40% who still might vote for Trump, but they might whittle it down by a few points. Not all the 33% of arseholes who live in every country are suicidal either!

Joe will pile on later, but I figure Donald's henchmen are going to have impeachment problems and so is Mitch. I also think Donald will have serious legal issues with the NY state AG in the form of criminal indictments before the election. There might be a september surprise or even an October one, not for Donald though, Bill Barr is doing his best I'm sure. Donald is a cornered rat and you should make him think he has a way out at least, cornered rats are dangerous things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe Joe or the Lincoln project should say Donald is going to run to Russia on AF1 if he loses the election! Donald might just be stupid enough to do it too, Joe might wanna call Vlad and "cut a deal" for "temporary" asylum", in exchange for a kinder gentler FUCKING!  Imagine the reception Donald and the family would get upon their return to America at the end of January, free accommodations for all. Vlad could say he's a lying lunatic who showed up babbling with nukes on his doorstep and who could argue with him?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4646897


State time first while he's being tried on federal charges, Donald won't delay, he'll cop to the federal charges and rat everybody out for a better cell in a federal facility, the trouble is, he's a security risk and the federal facility will be a supermax. A supermax regime will drive Donald insane in short order, if he hasn't died from stress before then, he will be ranting in a rubber room, they have them there too. I really do hope he lives to be 200 years old, he'll need hundreds of times that to do the time for the crime. Maybe they can keep his brain going in a pickle jar and torture it for eternity, perhaps technology holds a solution, a pathway to Hell...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4646897


I mean after his heart stops beating, since he's a prisoner his body is up for grabs, Pluck out his brain plop it into a pickle jar, eye balls included, wire it up and hook up the hoses and give it a shot of juice to get er going! No harm in trying and it's even constitutional!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

Frankentrump monster


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I mean after his heart stops beating, since he's a prisoner his body is up for grabs, Pluck out his brain plop it into a pickle jar, eye balls included, wire it up and hook up the hoses and give it a shot of juice to get er going! No harm in trying and it's even constitutional!


Interesting idea .... Maybe his “ presidential library “ will be more like a traveling sideshow from time past . Head in jar like ol pancho villa . Take pics with your family in “ cages “ , coronavirus bouncy house , Goya funnel cakes , Don the con jr. could run the shooting gallery and so much more.


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Deaths ... Yuge deaths
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291479131205640197


"It is what it is."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Interesting idea .... Maybe his “ presidential library “ will be more like a traveling sideshow from time past . Head in jar like ol pancho villa . Take pics with your family in “ cages “ , coronavirus bouncy house , Goya funnel cakes , Don the con jr. could run the shooting gallery and so much more.


Sometimes ya can either laugh or cry at it all, yuk it up, ya know where ya stand, laugh all the fucking way to the polls.


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

Devin Nunez's fail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Devin Nunez's fail.


Valley girls grew up to become the mothers of Trumpers in his district. I wonder if the morons are gonna vote him in again, pathetic. A colony of arseholes in the middle of a progressive state, what's their story? Or should I say excuse?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Valley Girls Episode 2- We talk about stuff!*


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Valley girls grew up to become the mothers of Trumpers in his district. I wonder if the morons are gonna vote him in again, pathetic. A colony of arseholes in the middle of a progressive state, what's their story? Or should I say excuse?


Well, "Valley Girls" is a reference to the San Fernando Valley. Everywhere has a valley somewhere. It became better known with Frank Zappa's song with his 14 year old daughter, Moon. The "Central Valley" is where Nunez represents. It's a big state, with a lot of diversity and (too many) people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Well, "Valley Girls" is a reference to the San Fernando Valley. Everywhere has a valley somewhere. It became better known with Frank Zappa's song with his 14 year old daughter, Moon. The "Central Valley" is where Nunez represents. It's a big state, with a lot of diversity and (too many) people.


They married into there, birds of a feather kinda thing, might explain Nunes...


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They married into there, birds of a feather kinda thing, might explain Nunes...


Ya' gotta' be desperate to marry into that poor, rural area. There are much better areas in the SFV to marry into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Jeremy Bash is a serious guy and likely to be in the new administration as a technocrat. He doesn't speak of these things lightly, but with some expertise and authority.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bash Warns Of Foreign Interference & Trump’s Failures On COVID-19 Sowing Chaos In The Election*
Former chief of staff for the CIA and Department of Defense Jeremy Bash warns of the threats coming from Russia and President Trump on the 2020 election


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ya' gotta' be desperate to marry into that poor, rural area. There are much better areas in the SFV to marry into.


These are dumb women  They tend to go for big cocks and small brains,


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> These are dumb women  They tend to go for big cocks and small brains,


They come from where they were raised, not the SFV.
Edit: that's all, folks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

Where is the one with the well hung young man, that Cohen had on him with a dick in his mouth?
Not that there's anything wrong with his sexual preference, just his hypocrisy and dishonesty.

The republican politician in the video is a first class hypocrite too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GOP lawmaker calls on Falwell Jr. to resign over photo*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Trump's Legal Nightmare: Court Rebukes 'King,' Inside Lawyer Could Be Forced To Testify | MSNBC*





President Trump has been hit with another major legal loss, as the second most powerful federal appeals court in the country sides with House Democrats in their bid to force testimony from a resistant veteran Trump aide. The ruling backs Democrats’ argument Trump’s attempt to defy Congress and block testimony is unconstitutional. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down Trump’s clashes with the rule of law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Donald Trump is a Supreme Loser*


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where is the one with the well hung young man that Cohen had on him with a dick in his mouth?
> Not that there's anything wrong with his sexual preference, just his hypocrisy and dishonesty.
> 
> The republican politician in the video is a first class hypocrite too.
> ...


That was a drunk fuck, trying to give an excuse. Hellalewdyah, kin ah git a witness. It's only expected for this other shit to interject abortion. Praze Jayzus an' pass the hookers. Come on out, Lindsey (he, he, his name is Lindsey), weze ahl lovs ya. Gawd loves the Confederacy, y'all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Sam Seder: Trump Flails For Reelection Strategy After Plan A Falls Apart | All In | MSNBC*





“Donald Trump got impeached for his Ukraine plan A, and the economy went down the tubes thanks to his failure to deal with the coronavirus,” says Sam Seder. “Since then, the President has been ticking through a bunch of half-hearted ‘plans’ trying to get re-elected.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2020)

*Postal Workers Union Head Confirms Slowdown Of Postal Service | All In | MSNBC*





“Something’s definitely changed at the post office,” says President of the American Postal Workers Union Mark Diamondstein. “A few weeks ago, the new postmaster general put in some policies that we don’t think can do anything but slow down mail.”


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)

He really does want to be president for life.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)

It is what it is.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 8, 2020)

But...socialism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> But...socialism.


The healthcare industry will just flood the airwaves with ads and send out an army of lobbyist, like the last couple of times. The Russians will help too, the current healthcare system hurts the country, causes gross inequities, serious public health problems, costs 3 times as much per capita than a public health system and does not cover everybody, or hardly anybody adequately without co pays.

Private healthcare is a shitty idea for the richest country in the world, but with a public system everybody is treated equally, many can't have that because black folks might get some and they would rather die, literally, than for that to happen. Don't kid yourself about the health insurance industry and what allowed them to remain in business all these years, America is an outlier for a reason and this is it. It's the same for the level of social services, K-12 education and the rate of incarceration, a country fucking itself over racism for decades, forced into social stasis by opposing political forces.

You might have noticed these same people have no problem with destroying America and installing a psychopathic fascist king with an IQ of 78. They also have no problem with treason, corruption, incompetence and 300,000 dead while Americans are plague prisoners in their own country. MAGA winning. This is what racism and bigotry can do to the richest most powerful country in the world, it can bring it to its knees, in the face of ordinary challenges like pandemics, economic down turns and even minor wars. Many call it culture wars and to a degree that is true, so is the exophobia many countries and cultures are expressing as a reaction to globalism, in America it is mostly anti African American racism that is mostly to blame, many of the culture wars are merely a proxy for bigotry. Today the republican party is a proxy for the KKK, that's pretty obvious, some one far more crazy than David Duke runs the US government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

Why I say who I am, where I'm from and what I'm here for. Why I also try to stay clear of internal American policy, unless human rights are involved, like kids in cages and illiberal constitutional violations.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*What You Should Know About Russia’s Attempts To Undermine Biden’s Candidacy & Help Trump | MSNBC*





Russian operatives are once again trying to help President Donald Trump win an election by attempting to sabotage his opponent, a top U.S. intelligence official says. Bill Evanina, who is leading election security efforts at the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, also said that China “prefers” that Trump lose the election and that Iran “seeks to undermine” U.S. democratic institutions and Trump. Here’s a deeper look at what that means


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

This articulate American patriot lays it out very clearly, a conservative, but a liberal first, that's the same thing as patriot in this case. In a normal country these clowns would have resigned in shame.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ODNI Says Russia Is Trying To Boost Trump’s Candidacy | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





“We’ve never seen such faithlessness to the ideas and ideals of the country.” Steve Schmidt reacts to the ODNI’s findings and certain Republican senators who seem to be helping disseminate Russian talking points.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

Russia has tens of thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at America FFS, who else has that many? China has a fraction of that, why would they bother? They are winning the cultural and economic battle and make a lot of money from America, they fight in a more intelligent and patient way. As America flounders, Putin maneuvers and China steadily fills the vacuum and moves ahead.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

Joe Arpaio loses Republican primary for sheriff to his former chief deputy | CNN Politics


Joe Arpaio, the former Arizona sheriff known for his controversial hardline tactics against undocumented immigrants, lost his bid to win back his former position in Maricopa County.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

*Let's talk about the intent of other nations and the US election....*


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4647851


Its so funny because it is so true, ya can't make this shit up, it exceeds the imaginations of normal folks.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

Trump signs executive actions after stimulus talks break down on Capitol Hill


President Donald Trump tried to assert executive power by signing four actions Saturday after Democrats and the White House were unable to reach an agreement on a coronavirus stimulus relief bill this week.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

Yer lawyer called again, pro bono
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*CIA Dir Brennan in the Clear, Pompeo's Cover-Up of the Cover-Up & McGahn Subpoena Case Court Opinion*






Headline hits: 
1. Former CIA Director John Brennan is told he is not a target of Bill Barr/John Durham's investigation of the origins of the Trump-Russia probe. This goes a long way to confirming what Department of Justice Inspector General Michael Horowitz found: the Trump-Russia investigation was properly opened ("properly predicated") and was not politically motivated. 

2. Pompeo first fired State Department Inspector General Steven Linick while Linick was investigating Pompeo for a questionable 8 billion dollar arms deal with Saudi Arabia. Now, Pompeo orders State Department employees NOT to comply with lawfully issued congressional subpoenas looking into the firing of Linick. In a very real sense, Pompeo is covering up a cover up. 

3. The full District of Columbia Circuit Court of Appeals hands down an opinion in the case involving Congress's attempt to enforce the subpoena for former White House Counsel Don McGahn. Congress sought McGahn's testimony about Trump committing multiple obstruction of justice offenses during the Mueller investigation. McGahn refused to comply with the subpoena and Congress sued to compel his to testify. The court rejected the position of McGahn and the DOJ, ruling that Congress can sue to enforce its subpoenas in furtherance of its oversight and impeachment responsibilities. Just as the Supreme Court recently announced that no man/woman (including Donald Trump) is above the law, yesterday's opinion stands for the proposition that no branch of government is above the law.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

Out grocery shopping this evening. I learned from the nose out checkout lady that the swine flu is fake too. She said pig farmers around here don't catch it from their pigs. She looked my age, old. She probably has the perfect job for her... My wife and I stopped at our favorite Chinese place we have eaten at for 40 years for carry-out. Now sitting 35 miles from that white trash grocery store. I hope she enjoys her old age as much as I am. If you can't look at yourself and figure out what you did wrong in life by my age you are not going to get better.


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)

I predict "person, woman, man, camera, teevee" will outlast "about a pound" on RIU. Remember this, Skyler, I said that. "Eventually, I'll be right."


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

this is total fvckery now..Trumpy* move the goal posts and throw $300 at us, which is the same thing that you wish to give that Nancy and Chuck who refuse to take, so he just going to force it on us:


*In one memorandum, Trump authorized the federal government to pay $300 per week for people on unemployment. States would be asked to pay an additional $100, for a total of $400 weekly for unemployed workers. *









In Executive Actions, Trump Extends Some Unemployment Benefits, Defers Payroll Taxes


President Trump signed four executive actions to provide economic relief amid the coronavirus pandemic. They amount to a stopgap measure after not reaching a deal with Congress.




www.npr.org


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> I predict "person, woman, man, camera, teevee" will outlast "about a pound" on RIU. Remember this, Skyler, I said that. "Eventually, I'll be right."


that's a tough sell for a weed site.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Out grocery shopping this evening. I learned from the nose out checkout lady that the swine flu is fake too. She said pig farmers around here don't catch it from their pigs. She looked my age, old. She probably has the perfect job for her... My wife and I stopped at our favorite Chinese place we have eaten at for 40 years for carry-out. Now sitting 35 miles from that white trash grocery store. I hope she enjoys her old age as much as I am. If you can't look at yourself and figure out what you did wrong in life by my age you are not going to get better.


<sigh> the 33%


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> <sigh> the 33%


Not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> this is total fvckery now..Trumpy* move the goal posts and throw $300 at us, which is the same thing that you wish to give that Nancy and Chuck who refuse to take, so he just going to force it on us:
> 
> 
> *In one memorandum, Trump authorized the federal government to pay $300 per week for people on unemployment. States would be asked to pay an additional $100, for a total of $400 weekly for unemployed workers. *
> ...


Also the perfect troll because he knows he doesn't have the power to do this and will blame 'the left' for not allowing him to give us all money. Anyway it slices it he gets his soundbites to sell to his cult.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Not in my neck of the woods.


that's okay..you report in to us..it takes some of their power away.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Also the perfect troll because he knows he doesn't have the power to do this and will blame 'the left' for not allowing him to give us all money. Anyway it slices it he gets his soundbites to sell to his cult.


this guy is such a DICK!


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

I know people have certainly changed my spending. Every person for themselves. I feel sorry for my kids. My daughter is an rn for hospice. Her husband works maintenance for DHL. My son maintenance for Kroger's. His wife, a dipshit. I'm dropping out of society on my little piece of dirt. A mile from my nearest neighbor. Who are white trash. He drives a truck and his son who is still living at home with his family. He has been working on his house since we retired here 14 years ago. If he finished it his taxes would go up. And he can't afford to. His wife, disability. He retired from the air force. He thought he could live on those wages. I don't talk to him unless I must. He told my wife the other day his wife had to call the cops on his boy. I can't imagine living like that.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

Funny but the wealthy farmer who sold me this 12 acres put a no manufactured home clause in the deed. That's probably why it didn't sell before we bought it. Over the years growing up in Appalachia genetics are involved...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I know people have certainly changed my spending. Every person for themselves. I feel sorry for my kids. My daughter is an rn for hospice. Her husband works maintenance for DHL. My son maintenance for Kroger's. His wife, a dipshit. I'm dropping out of society on my little piece of dirt. A mile from my nearest neighbor. Who are white trash. He drives a truck and his son who is still living at home with his family. He has been working on his house since we retired here 14 years ago. If he finished it his taxes would go up. And he can't afford to. His wife, disability. He retired from the air force. He thought he could live on those wages. I don't talk to him unless I must. He told my wife the other day his wife had to call the cops on his boy. I can't imagine living like that.


remind the Vet his COLA came from Bernie Sanders because the GOP would rather he starve altogether as a 'thank you for your service!'

those crazy Socialists.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> remind the Vet his COLA came from Bernie Sanders because the GOP would rather he starve altogether as a 'thank you for your service!'
> 
> those crazy Socialists.


He wouldn't listen. Rush and him are friends. In his mind. If he had the power of reason he would have gotten a degree while in the usaf. I did. Or after he got out. When I moved over here he was trying to get me to help him get a job where I worked. I said they really are looking for technical people. He said he was as sharp as any engineer. A couple weeks after that he came over and asked me if I knew anything about heat pumps. I said no. Of course I just fixed ours about 3 weeks ago. The run cap was bad. Screw that trumpkin. I think he could figure it out himself. Being smart and all.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

Thousands of bikers heading to South Dakota rally to be blocked at tribal land checkpoints


Thousands of bikers heading to South Dakota’s 10-day Sturgis Motorcycle Rally will not be allowed through Cheyenne River Sioux checkpoints, a spokesman for the Native American group said on Saturday. The decision to prevent access across tribal lands to the annual rally, which could attract as...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

Love them Indians. Screw john wayne.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Thousands of bikers heading to South Dakota rally to be blocked at tribal land checkpoints
> 
> 
> Thousands of bikers heading to South Dakota’s 10-day Sturgis Motorcycle Rally will not be allowed through Cheyenne River Sioux checkpoints, a spokesman for the Native American group said on Saturday. The decision to prevent access across tribal lands to the annual rally, which could attract as...
> ...


they're not wearing masks and the plague has hit reservations hard.


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's a tough sell for a weed site.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

But seriously folks, here's the well-red Dahnohdt Drumpf.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> But seriously folks, here's the well-red Dahnohdt Drumpf.


whoa! back in the day before he had all those eye lifts..


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 8, 2020)

Trump walks out of news conference after reporter asks him about Veterans Choice lie he's told more than 150 times


President Donald Trump abruptly ended a Saturday news conference after a reporter challenged him on a lie about veterans health care he has told more than 150 times. Trump, speaking at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, had claimed again that he is the one who got the Veterans Choice program...




news.google.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump walks out of news conference after reporter asks him about Veterans Choice lie he's told more than 150 times
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump abruptly ended a Saturday news conference after a reporter challenged him on a lie about veterans health care he has told more than 150 times. Trump, speaking at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, had claimed again that he is the one who got the Veterans Choice program...
> ...


the vid was priceless and he looked evil before he stormed off..his lips drew around his fangs as he started to lose control and ran away.


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump walks out of news conference after reporter asks him about Veterans Choice lie he's told more than 150 times
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump abruptly ended a Saturday news conference after a reporter challenged him on a lie about veterans health care he has told more than 150 times. Trump, speaking at his Bedminster, New Jersey, golf club, had claimed again that he is the one who got the Veterans Choice program...
> ...


Fake Chickenshit. Real chicken shit is high in nitrogen, Drumpf is just full of gas.

Q: What's the difference between the Hindenburg and Trump?
A: One is a flaming Nazi gasbag, the other is just a dirigible. (originally targeted toward Rush Limbaugh, but this fits, too.)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2020)

Watching some movie clips when I ran across this gem for django unchained. A scene about the early days of the klan and of the technical difficulties they had. It reminded me of the mask issue among today's republicans, it seems they have always had issues with masks...

The Klan was a post civil war terrorist organization, but ya get the idea.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*django unchained KKK funny scene*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2020)

New York Times: White House reached out to South Dakota governor about adding Trump to Mount Rushmore


White House aides reached out to South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem last year about the process of adding additional presidents to Mount Rushmore, the New York Times reported.




www.cnn.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm thinking gawd isn't on Trump's side...


https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/article244834402.html


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


we are..permanent loss record: engaged.









Joe Arpaio loses Republican primary for sheriff to his former chief deputy | CNN Politics


Joe Arpaio, the former Arizona sheriff known for his controversial hardline tactics against undocumented immigrants, lost his bid to win back his former position in Maricopa County.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm thinking gawd isn't on Trump's side...
> 
> 
> https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/article244834402.html


Pat Robinson needs to speak out and say it is God's punishment for electing Trump, repent! Do it again and the Lord's wrath will be terrible indeed!  
Swarms of locust next and we've already had a few near asteroid misses! Got the plague and a moron as POTUS already. What could go wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm thinking gawd isn't on Trump's side...
> 
> 
> https://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/article244834402.html


Is it not fair to say, we've entered...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Yer lawyer called with some expert pro bono advice for congress, and you.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Post Office Purge, Trump's Executive Orders Palooza & Coronavirus Reporting Challenges*





Headline Hits: 1. 
Trump's Postmaster General Louis DeJoy - a high-dollar Republican donor with no US Postal service experience - fires nearly two dozen top Postal Service managers in an attempt to consolidate power. Is this yet another effort to slow mail service to interfere in the upcoming elections? 

2. Trump retreats to his gold club and signs a series of executive orders, most of which are an unlawful interference in Congress's powers and prerogatives. This is political theater rather than an honest effort to help struggling Americans. Can a lawsuit be far behind? 

3. Is mainstream media's 24/7 reporting on the coronavirus setting up an opportunity for Trump to exploit as the election grows near? Are stories of Trump and company's crimes and abuses going unreported or underreported?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 9, 2020)

89 days, 4 hours until the election.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep, FUCK him .I can’t even look at that piece of shit anymore let alone hear his voice/words w/out going into dark places .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 9, 2020)

*Nearly 100,000 children test positive for COVID-19 in past two weeks .... 

All that fucking winning ....*


97,000 children tested positive for COVID-19 from July 16 to July 30, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics. 

Of the over five million coronavirus cases in the US, 338,000 were children. 

Dr. Tina Hartert of Vanderbilt University says increased testing of children will be the key to determining children's role in transmitting the virus 

She’s leading a government-funded study where DIY testing kits were sent to some 2,000 families to make testing more efficient 

Universities like Tulane, Cornall, Yale, and Ohio State are making students sign pledges to wear masks, not attend parties, and stay on campus ahead of classes .


Today there are more than five million cases of COVID-19 in the country and over 162,000 deaths. Out of those infections more than 338,000 were children.


Dr. Tina Hartert of Vanderbilt University says increased testing of children will be the key to determining their role in transmitting the virus – data more important than ever as some school districts return to in-person class this month.


She’s leading a government-funded study where DIY testing kits were sent to some 2,000 families.

'The kits are shipped to the families, they are taught how to collect these samples, and then the samples are sent back by the families to a central repository,' she said in an interview with CBS News.


The *two largest school districts in California* – Los Angeles and San Diego – which runs a combined K-12 student population of 720,000 decided to start the school year via remote learning due to rising coronavirus hospitalizations and rising infection rates in the state.

New York, on the other hand will be open this fall, as mayor Bill De Blasio pledged officials 'have worked incessantly to get this right'.

On Friday the mayor assured officials looked at examples of returning to in-person school 'from all around the world' to assure kids would be safe.

De Blasio said parents had until Friday night to register students for in-person instruction, remote learning or a hybrid system.

While the virus was initially said to hit children less severely than adults, more than 25 children died from the coronavirus in July alone.

Now teachers and school districts grapple with how to educate students while maintaining social distancing, protecting students, and themselves.

Realistically NO SCHOOL can open right now , it doesn’t take a scientist to see that.

*School’s out forever. 





*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Nearly 100,000 children test positive for COVID-19 in past two weeks ....
> 
> All that fucking winning ....*
> 
> ...


How come Trumpy* WH map is all green?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Nearly 100,000 children test positive for COVID-19 in past two weeks ....
> 
> All that fucking winning ....*
> 
> ...


*Let's talk about an update on Paulding County schools and how you can help....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

As of a day ago
House


Senate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Motorcycle moron fest 2020, watch them boomers croak by the boxcar after this act of mass stupidity and civic irresponsibility. When they go home, many will be uneasy riders of death and suffering to their families, neighbors and communities. I wonder if most of the professionals and educated bikers have been filtered out of attendance by natural selection forces? Restaurants and bars will be packed solid cheek by jowl, with lines for everything including toilets. Camp covid
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Thousands Attend South Dakota Biker Rally With No Mask Mandate | MSNBC*





Day three of the Sturgis motorcycle rally drew thousands to South Dakota in one of the largest gatherings since the beginning of the pandemic, where masks are recommended but not required for the event.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Where do these morons get these stupid fucking ideas? This might provide an answer, I'm sure all the bullshit content is online too. Isn't Rush suppose to be dead and in Hell looking up through the flames by now? That fucker sure is taking a long time in stage 4, he should be near the end, not spewing bullshit with his last breath, Jesus how pathetic. I imagine he's got a big bottle of oxycontin or something better, maybe even his own ventilator and doctor standing by in the bunker. I wonder if he figured out a way to speak with a throat mic while he's on a ventilator, he could rant till his brain died.

Maybe his passing might mark the beginning of a new day for America and of the FCC reassigning the AM analog band to digital use, it will silence many of these assholes and fuck their owners. Bring back the fairness doctrine on steroids with equal time for both parties, when they run to digital FM with it's shitty rural service. Many 1/2 tons will need new radios, but their favorite bloviator might not be on the air and the station might be under new management.

There are echos of this shit here too, as morons are enchanted by the snakes of the airwaves.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fox News clip discredits talking point of right-wing radio*





CNN's Brian Stelter highlights a common theme as right-wing talk radio shows target 2020 presidential candidate Joe Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2020)

Sarah's father is an honest Christian man, just like Sarah was an honest Christian press secretary for Trump, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree folks.
Fox news source, not fit to link, this is for laughs. BTW Mike thinks the sun shines outta Donald's asshole and baths in it regularly, he worships Cheeto Jesus, not the real one. A classic American political/religious charlatan and grifter, so common in the south, an archetype of hundred, if not thousands of narcissists and psychos, hypocrites all. Many con men traditionally roamed the south, it was easy prey among the ignorant and stupid, watch the classic movie the Flim Flam man to see what I mean.

*Mike Huckabee: Joe Biden is 'not an option' for 2020 religious voters*
*'The Democratic Party has been slowly moving further and further to the left on issues that matter to many believers'*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

Donald knows what he's doing, at least he thinks he does, his trouble is he can't comprehend the consequences, or discounts them to avoid immediate problems. Donald is incharge of his election campaign and he controls the "strategy", such that it is, his campaign will be like his covid response. Donald is a moron with an IQ of 78, but with a narrow band of talent for bullying, lying, cheating and intimidating, he's infective against people of character. He exploits character flaws in others and found a rich hunting ground in the GOP, almost all of them folded and did his bidding immediately, all were easily owned by an idiot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leading Trump In States Trump Won In '16: Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





New polling shows Joe Biden is leading Donald Trump in states Trump won in 2016, including Pennsylvania and Michigan.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Nearly 100,000 children test positive for COVID-19 in past two weeks ....
> 
> All that fucking winning ....*
> 
> ...


who knew?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 10, 2020)

http://imgur.com/64pPbSd


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

*Bill Barr's Remarkable Interview on Fox News and a Preview of Tomorrow's Court Hearing in Flynn Case*





In an interview on Fox News, Bill Barr goes "full Trump", accusing the Democrats of every manner of transgression perpetrated by . . . the Republicans. It's must see TV in that it's filled with so much information it would make Kim Jong-un blush. Barr accuses the "left" of abandoning "liberal positions", when the Republicans have all forgotten about things they used to hold dear, like states' rights, fiscal discipline and actually believing in immigration. BARR accuses Dems of tearing down the institutions of government, while Trump attempts to destroy the FBI, DOJ, State Department, EPA, Department of Education, the Postal Service, etc. And, in a staggering piece of propaganda that would make Putin proud, Barr actually accuses the Dems of being "cowards", afraid to voice any opposition to the positions of the Democratic leadership for fear the party would retaliate and they might therefor lose party support and, hence, re-election. Ummmm . . . staggering fear of a mean Trump tweet anyone? 

Also, here's a quick preview of tomorrow's full appellate court argument in the Mike Flynn case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

Just remember all the things that the Trumpers ignore or filter out. Ask yourself what could have such a powerful effect on a person's perception and thinking? Watch this video to get an idea of what I'm talking about here. 1 minute runtime, made for TV and to cause cognitive dissonance among the base, some of them anyway. You are dealing with a death cult of personality here folks, not rational people, not smart people either.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/64pPbSd


don't worry he's not too far away and be back sooner than you think


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


bravo!

who's the comedian?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> bravo!
> 
> who's the comedian?


Dunno, but he made the perfect soundtrack, I'd expect to see that one running on TV, it looks like the Lincoln project is picking up lots of cash, and much of it from millionaires.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

*Let's talk about transitionary periods....*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer lawyer called with some expert pro bono advice for congress, and you.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Post Office Purge, Trump's Executive Orders Palooza & Coronavirus Reporting Challenges*
> 
> ...


he can do anything he wants but when it comes to money the Congress funds. His Order on unemployment is worth less than the paper it's written on.

Tell me..Trumpy*, who's going to make the physical funding of accounts? NO ONE.

just a shell game..watch his hands carefully.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

This guy came out of the modern republican party and learned his trade there, eventually an advisor to Jeff Sessions, then to Trump. I figure this weasel will get away clean, until someone shoots the cocksucker, or strangles him while staring him in the eye and muttering curses in Spanish. Jean Guerrero put a bullseye on the fuckers forehead. At the very least, after Trump there are going to be a lot of people looking to turn this guy into a loser in every way imaginable.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Stephen Miller A 'Case Study In Radicalization,' Says Writer | Morning Joe | MSNBC*






Writer Jean Guerrero joins Morning Joe to discuss her new book 'Hatemonger,' a biography of senior Trump White House adviser Stephen Miller.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he can do anything he wants but when it comes to money the Congress funds. His Order on unemployment is worth less than the paper it's written on.
> 
> Tell me..Trumpy*, who's going to make the physical funding of accounts? NO ONE.
> 
> just a shell game..watch his hands carefully.


I figure the house will act on subpoenas for Barr and the Postmaster General, no show will mean being dragged there with documents and being remanded to the congressional dungeon until after the election. Impeachment & contempt of congress trials scheduled for January 2nd, if in custody, before the election if not. If Mitch refuses to hold an impeachment trial for Barr and DeJoy before the election or wants to go evidence free, arrest them using inherent powers, clean out the WH, DOJ and USPS for documents while you are at it to bolster your case. All federal agencies like capitol hill police, FBI and secret service agents, are sworn to uphold and enforce these legal constitutional arrest warrants. Barr's own security will drag him to the congressional hot seat and then he will be remanded to the custody of the sergeant at arms.

Inside Nancy's velvet glove lies an iron first, I'm not sure Donald realises how fucking hard she could hammer him with it, if required, Mitch does though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

This is about critically needed pharmaceutical feedstocks currently made in China, there are plenty of pharmaceutical companies who produce these chemicals, or who could easily switch to produce them and ramp up production quickly. Kodak hasn't done chemistry for decades and has no pharmaceutical grade manufacturing facilities or experience, it is a bankrupted, hollowed out corporate corpse, only the brand remains as residue. This whole fiasco was utter bullshit and the result of a greed driven moron making decisions, perhaps being conned into it, by others connected to him. In the meantime no action is being taken on production of vitally needed supplies.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Kodak stock dives 30% after $765 million loan is put on hold


Kodak stock plunged 30% Monday after a $765 million loan from the US government to help make drug ingredients was put on hold, as regulators are reportedly looking into allegations of insider trading.




www.cnn.com





*Kodak stock dives 30% after $765 million loan is put on hold*

New York (CNN Business)Kodak stock plunged 30% Monday after a $765 million loan from the US government to help make drug ingredients was put on hold, as regulators are reportedly looking into allegations of insider trading.

The stock was temporarily halted after plunging as much as 43% earlier in the day.

"Recent allegations of wrongdoing raise serious concerns," the US International Development Finance Corporation said in a tweet Friday afternoon. "We will not proceed any further unless these allegations are cleared."

The DFC's announcement came a few days after questions arose about heavy trading volume for Kodak's stock, which soared as much as 2,757% following the initial July 29 announcement.

Kodak executives including CEO Jim Continenza are also facing criticism for receiving stock options on July 27, a day before the loan announcement.
White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany on Monday would not say whether President Trump will pull the plug on a recent deal with Kodak, but said he takes allegations of insider trading against the company "very seriously." She added that the president has "strong faith in the process" and that the administration will not proceed until the allegations are cleared.

Last week the Wall Street Journal reported the Securities and Exchange Commission is investigating why Kodak announced the loan on the day prior to the official announcement, which sent shares 25% higher. The Journal said a local TV station in Kodak's home of Rochester, New York, published a media advisory about the upcoming announcement, adding that the station had not been given an embargo on the news.

The $765 million loan was meant to launch Kodak Pharmaceuticals, which will produce generic active pharmaceutical ingredients to reduce America's dependency on foreign drug makers. The company would hire some 350 workers, most in New York state, and create approximately 1,200 indirect jobs.
Kodak didn't immediately respond for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2020)

MAGA winning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Again Attacks Mail Voting As COVID-19 Cases Top 5,000,000 | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





With the nation hitting another grim coronavirus milestone with over 5 million confirmed cases, the president used his latest briefing to attack efforts to vote by mail and dismissed election meddling by Russia instead hitting Democrats. MSNBC's Brian Williams has details.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Any state that does not have ballot drop off boxes for the election has failed their citizens, forcing them to us the USPS will disenfranchise them, other politicians are on the ticket too. I think more people than they expect will show up for the polls this year too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Wielding Presidency Like An Autocrat: To Preserve His Power | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow looks at how Donald Trump is following a pattern common to dictators and autocrats, using the power of the government he leads to preserve his own power, with elections being mere window dressing.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2020)

some would say..bless his little beastly heart..he's worried about..men









Trump criticizes Joe Biden's VP process, saying he disagreed with pledge to consider only women


Trump declared Biden had "roped himself" into choosing a woman as a running mate and said he would have been "inclined to go a different route."



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, but he made the perfect soundtrack, I'd expect to see that one running on TV, it looks like the Lincoln project is picking up lots of cash, and much of it from millionaires.


i've not heard this stand up and i can't place the voice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i've not heard this stand up and i can't place the voice.


Could have been a sound track written for the commercial, if not, I'm sure usage rights were granted for free or nominal cost when he saw what it was used for.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

The gap should increase among seniors as the death rate increases in the red states where covid will hit hardest before november. Is Trump still ahead with white males? Somebody is supporting these losers and it is in clusters in the ravaged red states, their betrayal by the republicans over a mean tweet is a simple, honest narrative to sell. This is not a complicated story either, it has all the ingredients of a classic conspiracy theory and crime against humanity, it fits the definition of it and the legal criteria under international law.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Among All Genders And Age Groups: Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe Biden is leading with both men and women and all age groups according to new Morning Consult polling.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The gap should increase among seniors as the death rate increases in the red states where covid will hit hardest before november. Is Trump still ahead *with white males*? Somebody is supporting these losers and it is in clusters in the ravaged red states, their betrayal by the republicans over a mean tweet is a simple, honest narrative to sell. This is not a complicated story either, it has all the ingredients of a classic conspiracy theory and crime against humanity, it fits the definition of it and the legal criteria under international law.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Biden Leads Among All Genders And Age Groups: Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


smells like testosterone..spreads The Covid:


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno, but he made the perfect soundtrack, I'd expect to see that one running on TV, it looks like the Lincoln project is picking up lots of cash, and much of it from millionaires.


David Cross


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> David Cross


I like good stand up, but even George Carlin would have had to read a list that long off of paper too, in any case it was a good prop! Good Stand up too, I can see why they picked it for the ad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> David Cross


Ya know for a narcissist, Donald managed to get shit on by more people than anybody else in human history, not even Hitler will end up as bad, in terms of sheer volume of shit heaped upon him. Donald is full of irony, he never intended to be president either, figured he could weasel out, but Vlad had him by the balls when he got the job. His plan was to lose by a small margin, then whine, bitch, complain, cause shit, get fame and make a lot of money doing it. He was as surprised by his win as Hilary was by her loss.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2020)

didn't he tell Xi that concentration camps were okay with him? then he should be okay with learning chinese..









Trump says Americans will have to learn Chinese if Biden wins but offers little condemnation of Beijing | CNN Politics


In a pair of interviews on Tuesday, President Donald Trump railed against his competitor for being weak on China -- but stopped short himself of condemning China's repression of its Uyghur ethnic minority or its crackdown on political freedoms in Hong Kong.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2020)

christ. really?









Secret Gyms And The Economics Of Prohibition


COVID-19 safeguards have created a black market for gyms.




www.npr.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2020)

Secret Service Escort Trump From Press Briefing To Fulfill Promise Of Letting President Watch Them Shoot Someone


WASHINGTON—Clarifying their actions surrounding their abrupt removal of the president from the White House press room, Secret Service officials confirmed to reporters Tuesday that they had escorted Donald Trump from his briefing to fulfill their promise of letting him watch them shoot someone...




www.theonion.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> gradated


and this guy graduated from the University of Pennsylvania's Wharton School of Business?
What the fuck?
I know 8th graders with a better understanding of history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


He's a moron with an IQ of 78 and proves it constantly with shit like this popping out of his pie hole. This is not the result of age related neurodegeneration, he was always this ignorant and stupid. Most elementary school children could beat the snot out him in any contest of learning, intelligence and common knowledge. Reach for the top would quickly become dive to the bottom, as Donald snowflaked and stormed off the stage, uttering insults and threats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> and this guy graduated from the University of Pennsylvania's Wharton School of Business?
> What the fuck?
> I know 8th graders with a better understanding of history.


Back in the day people like Donald could get other people to do their assignments and take their tests and exams for them, this is what Donald did. His dad donated mega bucks to get a moron a piece of paper. Back then Wharton had a bad reputation for allowing losers with influence in, only later did the place tighten up academically and gained a reputation. Donald's sister used to do his homework and assignments for him, aside from being a moron, Donald was indolent and never challenged himself or learned anything, he never made mistakes and it shows by how much he has learned.

The press needs to ask leading questions like, Why did the germans attack pearl harbor? Have a little fun with the fucker, when he whines later, they should say, it is what it is... Get over it, it was all your fault for being so ignorant and stupid!

Hey, if yer gonna get tossed from the WH press corps, go in style, with Donald freaking and raving, while they escort ya out laughing all the way. Shout back LOSER as ya go! 

If Donald has a death list, make sure you can get as close to the top as you can, it would be an honor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

Meanwhile back at the ranch.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Full DC Appeals Court hears Flynn's case. Judges critical of arguments by Flynn & Barr/DOJ lawyers.*





The D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals heard arguments en banc (before all appellate court judges) in the Mike Flynn case. Bill Bar has joined forces with Mike Flynn's defense attorneys in an effort to dismiss Flynn's case. Together, they are trying to prevent Judge Sullivan from holding a hearing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt: Mike Pence And Kamala Harris Are ‘Not In The Same League’ | All In | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt on VP nominee Sen. Harris: “I think Mike Pence is going to have a very, very difficult time in the vice presidential debate. Frankly, intellectually, from an eloquence and articulation perspective, they’re not in the same league with each other.”


----------



## topcat (Aug 12, 2020)

Just the first 5 minutes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm hoping the dems gain 10 or more senate seats, covid is ravaging many of the red states that many of the 23 GOP senators are running in, Trump is squarely to blame for this catastrophe and GOP senators let him off the hook, covered for him, supported him or remained silent as norms, traditions, the constitution broken, laws violated and citizens murdered in their states by Trump's and their own dereliction of duty and incompetence.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Republican Senate nightmare is coming true | CNN Politics


At the start of the 2020 election cycle -- way back in December 2018 -- the conventional wisdom was that while Democrats might be able to retake the Senate majority, it was a long shot.




www.cnn.com





*The Republican Senate nightmare is coming true*



(CNN)At the start of the 2020 election cycle -- way back in December 2018 -- the conventional wisdom was that while Democrats might be able to retake the Senate majority, it was a long shot.

It's a very long way from that assumption to this headline from the Cook Political Report, a non-partisan campaign handicapping site, late last month: "Almost 100 Days Out, Democrats Are Favored to Take Back the Senate."

Wrote Cook Senate editor Jessica Taylor (bolding is mine):
_"Ultimately, every day that Trump stubbornly refuses to change course [on the coronavirus pandemic] is another day that it becomes increasingly likely he may not only tank his own re-election bid but could be on a kamikaze mission to take the Republican-held Senate down with him. At this point, _*a net gain of five to seven seats for Democrats looks far more probable than the one to three seat gain that would leave them shy of a majority*_."_

That is a _very_ big deal.
Cook currently puts Arizona Sen. Martha McSally (R) as a clear underdog to win in November while ratings GOP-held seats in Colorado, Georgia, Iowa, Maine, Montana and North Carolina as pure toss-ups.

By contrast, Cook sees only one Democratic seat in real jeopardy: Alabama -- where Sen. Doug Jones (D) is an underdog against former Auburn University football coach Tommy Tuberville (R).

(Those ratings largely gibe with how Inside Elections, another campaign tipsheet, sees the Senate playing field.)
It's very hard to overestimate how much of a sea change it would be for Democrats to not only capture the White House, but the Senate in November. If that came to pass, Democrats would have full control of the executive and legislative branches for the first time since 2009-2011, in the first term of President Barack Obama.

And as President Donald Trump and current Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (Kentucky) have shown with their bevy of confirmed federal judges -- including two Supreme Court seats -- controlling the White House and the Senate allows the party in charge to make potentially generational changes.

If this nightmare scenario for Republicans comes to pass, it is likely to stoke the already bubbling conversation about what a post-Trump GOP could and should look like. Unfortunately for Republicans, that conversation could well take place as their party is effectively sidelined in terms of power in Washington.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2020)

Cohen: Trumpy* will never leave office peacefully.









Michael Cohen book claims Trump colluded with Russia and will ‘never leave office peacefully’


In his upcoming memoir, Cohen calls Trump "a cheat, a liar, a fraud, a bully, a racist, a predator, a con man."




www.nbcnews.com





possession is 9/10.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2020)

Donald put it on the line, vote or starve, your choice.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trailing Biden After Harris Pick, Trump Admits 2020 Mail In Voting Plot | MSNBC*





At a time when talks are stalled over relief for millions of Americans, Trump is formally blocking 25-billion in emergency funding for the postal service, making it harder to vote. The President’s top economic adviser Larry Kudlow adding the White House sees “voting rights” as a “liberal left” idea to be negotiated over. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down how this all will effect the upcoming election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2020)

Time to trot out the racist birther trope, millions will be asking this question in the coming weeks, millions will believe, millions want to believe. The media will carry and amplify the lie for Trump and breathlessly ask the question, while other questions go unasked. I mean how a lying asshole like Trump "feels" about something is far more important than facts for many in the media.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump doesn't refute false Kamala Harris birther theory*





At a press briefing, Donald Trump did not refute a false birther theory about Senator Kamala Harris (D-CA), telling the reporter who asked about it that he "will take a look." CNN's Jim Acosta called it "a new low" for the president. #Trump #Election2020 #CNN #News


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2020)

I Resigned from Government After My Own Leaders Began to Act Like the Autocrats I Analyzed


I have seen up close the president’s disdain for democratic values, and recent events should be put into the context of a continuous slide toward authoritarianism.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2020)

“. . . All Enemies, Foreign and Domestic”: An Open Letter to Gen. Milley


If the commander in chief attempts to ignore the election’s results, you will face a choice.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2020)

*Kamala Harris' Questioning of Barr/Kavanaugh Lays Groundwork for Perjury Investigation Come January*





Sen. Kamala Harris will be a strong campaigner as VP candidate. She has a real power of persuasion, as was evidenced by the following portion of her recent speech with Joe Biden: "Donald Trump inherited the longest economic expansion in history from Barack Obama and Joe Biden, then, like everything else he inherited, he ran it into the ground." Sen. Harris also is a remarkable questioner. Indeed, her strong, precise, strategic examination of Bill Barr and Brett Kavanaugh laid the groundwork for perjury investigations beginning in January.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 13, 2020)

Sanders rips Trump for opposing Postal Service funding: 'He's going to do everything he can to suppress the vote' | CNN Politics


Sen. Bernie Sanders on Thursday warned Americans that President Donald Trump is "going to do everything he can to suppress the vote" in a searing response to Trump's opposition to much-needed funding for the US Postal Service.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Cohen: Trumpy* will never leave office peacefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


possession is not the same as power.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Cohen: Trumpy* will never leave office peacefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean dragged out kicking and screaming, no, he will be busted at Mar Logo after inauguration day or on it by the NY state AG. All of his levers of power will be gone, unless him and Steven Miller want to barricade themselves in the bunker. Bill Barr will be impeached or he will resign, all of his cabinet officials will desert their posts and run for the hills after election day, some before. Almost all of these weasels will continue to draw a paycheck from Uncle Sam until Joe cuts them off. The only ones left to carry out illegal orders will be regular government employees and he doesn't know their phone numbers and wouldn't stick his neck out by calling himself.

If he thought Vlad would give him asylum he would jump on AF1 and head to Europe, then suddenly go to Russia, after the election. He would dispute the election from Moscow, where AF1 might sit for weeks or months, while he claimed a rigged election and a coup. Vlad might do it too, he knows what's coming if Joe wins and might be able to sell Donald back for a price, say some of his seized wealth and assets in the west. Donald could also have his own RT TV show where he would preach Russian propaganda to an enemy 5th column of his fans back home and continue to control the republican party from Moscow. Why not? They already know he's a traitor, I don't see any problem at all for the average Trumper, considering what has already transpired.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

People on morning Joe are pretty wound up about election cheating.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Leads Trump By 11 Points Nationally | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Joe Biden leads the president by 11 points nationally, according to new polling. And Biden also leads on questions of handling the coronavirus, economy and race relations. The panel discusses.

This is good, Trump's response when confronted about lying.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you mean dragged out kicking and screaming, no, he will be busted at Mar Logo after inauguration day or on it by the NY state AG. All of his levers of power will be gone, unless him and Steven Miller want to barricade themselves in the bunker. Bill Barr will be impeached or he will resign, all of his cabinet officials will desert their posts and run for the hills after election day, some before. Almost all of these weasels will continue to draw a paycheck from Uncle Sam until Joe cuts them off. The only ones left to carry out illegal orders will be regular government employees and he doesn't know their phone numbers and wouldn't stick his neck out by calling himself.
> 
> If he thought Vlad would give him asylum he would jump on AF1 and head to Europe, then suddenly go to Russia, after the election. He would dispute the election from Moscow, where AF1 might sit for weeks or months, while he claimed a rigged election and a coup. Vlad might do it too, he knows what's coming if Joe wins and might be able to sell Donald back for a price, say some of his seized wealth and assets in the west. Donald could also have his own RT TV show where he would preach Russian propaganda to an enemy 5th column of his fans back home and continue to control the republican party from Moscow. Why not? They already know he's a traitor, I don't see any problem at all for the average Trumper, considering what has already transpired.


he's not leaving the WH, my friend; i know it's beyond comprehension but this is where being American comes in.

he will barricade himself in.

9/10 possession.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt: Trump Trying To ‘Sow Confusion And Chaos’ Ahead Of Election | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Steve Schmidt joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss how Trump is “playing games with the integrity” of the election by slowing down the mail and attacking mail-in voting and how millions of Americans who get prescriptions through the mail have been negatively impacted by the delays “because of Donald Trump’s malice, incompetence and ineptitude.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's not leaving the WH, my friend; i know it's beyond comprehension but this is where being American comes in.
> 
> he will barricade himself in.
> 
> 9/10 possession.


He will have the secret service with him and on jan 20th, they work for Joe, or America is finished.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will have the secret service with him and on jan 20th, they work for Joe, or America is finished.


Chilling words if there ever were.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2020)

trump has done such a pitiful job and his white supporters are so hated that support for white genocide will thankfully go up quite a bit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> trump has done such a pitiful job and his white supporters are so hated that support for white genocide will thankfully go up quite a bit


Among whites too!


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 14, 2020)

Journalist asks impeached slob if he regrets 3 and a half years of lying. Dumbfounded dotard



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294038867369058304


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> trump has done such a pitiful job and his white supporters are so hated that support for white genocide will thankfully go up quite a bit


42% say they will still vote for him and almost all are white, they not only support him, they endorse cheating and disenfranchising you out of your fundamental right to vote. They are fascists plain and simple, they are not liberals, they oppose equal human rights and a voice in the future for all. They already support mass murder, they would also support genocide. Make no mistake about these people, they would have you and your family murdered, along with millions of others, the camp guards are among their ranks.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Journalist asks impeached slob if he regrets 3 and a half years of lying. Dumbfounded dotard
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294038867369058304


the reporter after him should've followed; she did a disservice to America.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 14, 2020)

Wtf








‘Adrenochrome’: QAnon’s Imaginary Drug Hollywood Is ‘Harvesting’ From Kids


Followers of the pro-Trump conspiracy theory QAnon believe Hollywood and Democratic elites take a psychedelic drug called Adrenochrome harvested from the fear of children.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Journalist asks impeached slob if he regrets 3 and a half years of lying. Dumbfounded dotard
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294038867369058304


The second guy should of asked the same question.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>



i hate to tell Trumpy*..Trumpers** love the post office* (hillbilly banking) as much as they love vets and am surprised they haven't said anything.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 42% say they will still vote for him and almost all are white, they not only support him, they endorse cheating and disenfranchising you out of your fundamental right to vote. They are fascists plain and simple, they are not liberals, they oppose equal human rights and a voice in the future for all. They already support mass murder, they would also support genocide. Make no mistake about these people, they would have you and your family murdered, along with millions of others, the camp guards are among their ranks.


they don't have that many more like 30%, i don't care what their polls say.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 14, 2020)

DON'T VOTE!


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 14, 2020)

Private prison industry backs Trump, prepares if Biden wins


HOUSTON (AP) — Executives at the nation’s two largest private prison companies have been donating large sums to President Donald Trump and Republican candidates with an eye toward the November elections that one of the corporations believes will lead to a rebound in its stock price...




apnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Private prison industry backs Trump, prepares if Biden wins
> 
> 
> HOUSTON (AP) — Executives at the nation’s two largest private prison companies have been donating large sums to President Donald Trump and Republican candidates with an eye toward the November elections that one of the corporations believes will lead to a rebound in its stock price...
> ...


of course they do, they're for profit which corrections should not be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)

Soon the masses will be pine for football, not to mention their mail. Used to be king and country, but for America in november, it's king or country, and a mad king at that.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2020)

Obama: Trump is trying to 'actively kneecap' and 'starve' the postal service | CNN Politics


Former President Barack Obama took on President Donald Trump's attempts to stall funding for the United States Postal Service in a podcast published Friday, slamming his successor's opposition to the much-needed funds as a craven attempt to boost his chances of winning in November.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2020)

After four years he has done enough to convince most of us that we don't want to see what eight years of him will bring.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294097104508465152


----------



## Moldy (Aug 15, 2020)

Portland, OR


----------



## Moldy (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

USPS will stop removing letter collection boxes in Western states until after the election, spokesman says


The US Postal Service will stop taking letter collection boxes off streets in Western states following accusations the removals would further limit some voters ability to send back mail-in ballots.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Get got let in somehow... some douche left the gate open I guess and the old man wandered in... and once he got in he just grabbed America by the p*$$y and told his friends "I WIN"


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

*Masked-up Trump arrives in NYC to visit his younger brother Robert, 72, in hospital who is 'very ill' and 'having a hard time' - weeks after his sibling sued their niece to stop publication of tell-all book*

*Robert Trump, 72, was admitted to New York Presbyterian Hospital in serious condition, officials said Friday *
*The president's younger brother was described as 'very ill', but details of his illness were not released *
*During a White House press briefing on Friday, Trump said Robert 'is having a hard time' in hospital *
*'He's in the hospital right now, hopefully he'll be alright,' he told reporters before departing for New York*
*The president had originally been scheduled to travel to his country club in nearby Bedminster, New Jersey *
*Robert was hospitalized at Mount Sinai Hospital in June where he was treated for a 'serious condition'*
*Around the same time, he filed a lawsuit against niece Mary Trump, seeking to block the publication of her tell-all book about the president *









Donald Trump's younger brother Robert is hospitalized


White House officials on Friday confirmed President Trump's younger brother, Robert, 72, has been admitted to the hospital in New York. He was described as 'very ill', but his condition is unknown.




www.dailymail.co.uk





if this old fvcker dies of COVID..? Can't wait for the headlines *TRUMPLAGUE KILLS BROTHER* and Robert Trump is scum like the rest.

deep down feeling sorry for others' crazy- not this time..not..this..time.

life is choices.


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.


You're right. Racist scumbags that vote for Trump don't. Its the only people that wouldn't.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.


i'm waiting on mine and half the country votes by mail.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.


I do.

Fortunately our (Democratic) governor in Michigan outsmarted Trump and has drop boxes for the ballots outside of city buildings. 

So now it is a question of when we get our ballots, and Trump's minion in the Post Office is going to really have to pull some shit to mess up our getting our ballots.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.


fail-series, what have you done to fix your racism and bigotry problem today?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2020)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 4654312
> Portland, OR


God damn Trump to hell. 

It's becoming a badge of honor, this Republican focus on fucking with our little state. We are 100% mail-in ballots, so, of course Trump is going after our ability to vote. 

In urban areas, we have ballot drop-off boxes at every county courthouse and most banks. Ballots dropped off in those boxes can be dropped off up to and on the day of the election (before 8 pm). They are picked up by election officials, not the postal services. It's the slow-downs in delivery of ballots to voters that's going to fuck most with our mail-in system. Ballots are mailed to voters two weeks before the election. So, how much of a delay would Trump cause? If it's more than two weeks, we are screwed but I don't think that's likely. A week would be more like it. Rural areas without many drop boxes will be most affected and guess which party depends on that voter most? Trump was always a policy-driven leader who ignored the process and unintended consequences of his policies. This is going to be a game changer in Oregon's representation state-wide if not in DC. 

A lot of states are increasing the number of drop-off sites:








Ballot Drop Boxes Become Latest Front In Voting Legal Fights


Drop boxes have been used in some states for years, and their use is expanding as more voters cast absentee ballots. But the Trump campaign and some Republicans say they're not secure enough.




www.npr.org





We've been using them for years with zero issues.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Idk people even give a shit about mail in voting, ROFL.



I've been mailing my ballot in California for 25 years now!

Next month, they will send a mail-in ballot to you too, Einstein! You should just toss it in the recycling.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump Declares War on USPS | EWOT


EWOT Trump Declares War on USPS | Politics




www.exposingwot.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I've been mailing my ballot in California for 25 years now!
> 
> Next month, they will send a mail-in ballot to you too, Einstein! You should just toss it in the recycling.


He will, has anybody checked all those scrapped post office drop off boxes for mail? Some might be full of mail when the contrator santched them off the streets. Your ballot is now considered bulk rate and subject to recycling, if undelivered and they are pulling sorting machines out of facilities, I'd make sure there were ballot drop off boxes and ballot pick up locations at all state offices and at special booths. Don't trust the USPS, the worst is yet to come, he might close it down completely a week or two before election day claiming it spreads covid.

Nothing is too low or too stupid for Donald, expect anything and be ready for everything. Donald and Barr are facing life in prison anyway, they have nothing to lose and no way out, save one, to grab for power.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm not concerned about my mail-in ballot. 

There is a ballot-verification service that will tell me when they receive my ballot, and when it is counted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I'm not concerned about my mail-in ballot.
> 
> There is a ballot-verification service that will tell me when they receive my ballot, and when it is counted.


Still, even in CA, folks should reduce the load on the USPS as much as possible for a couple of months, if they are gonna fuck with the mail, make sure they have to go to extremes and go to prison for it. Every state that can, should have ballot drop off boxes, fucking with the USPS will screw rural voters over the most, well before the election, Trump is directly attacking his base and fucking them over.

Rural voters use the mail the most, for shopping, benefit checks, medications and for voting, Donald will screw himself and the republicans on federal and state levels by disenfranchising their rural base the most.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

'suddenly stricken..'

Citing the family, WLS reported that Thompson* was receiving treatment and recovering at a rehabilitation center* in downtown Chicago when "he suddenly was stricken and passed Friday evening."









Former Illinois Gov. James Thompson dead at 84 | CNN Politics


Former Illinois Gov. James R. Thompson died Friday night at the age of 84, CNN affiliate WLS reported.




www.cnn.com





you'll start to see this^^^^^^what's missing in above statement is *'due to complications of Covid-19*'. Same with Robert Trump..'he's fighting for his life'.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 15, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I'm not concerned about my mail-in ballot.


Me either.
NOTHING is going too stop me from voting.
I'm all set


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'suddenly stricken..'
> 
> Citing the family, WLS reported that Thompson* was receiving treatment and recovering at a rehabilitation center* in downtown Chicago when "he suddenly was stricken and passed Friday evening."
> 
> ...


Schuy has always focused on the scandal and not the people who are affected by it. Each family deserves the right to privacy and control of what is said of their departed.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

*I predict Trumpy and DeSantis will somehow claim he won Florida on/after November 3rd.*

Gillum beat DeSantis fair and square by .5%; with the recount DeSantis somehow became the winner.

DO NOT TRUST FLORIDA NUMBERS.

he will use this as 'anyone who won Florida became the president' in his shell game..keep an eye on his hands not the ball.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

I predict RIU to crash on/about November 3rd 2020.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

Trump: TikTok Must Be Sold In 90 Days, Cites 'Credible Evidence' Of Security Threat


The move follows a previous executive order from the president that would make "transactions" between U.S. citizens and the Chinese-owned app illegal.




www.npr.org


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trump: TikTok Must Be Sold In 90 Days, Cites 'Credible Evidence' Of Security Threat
> 
> 
> The move follows a previous executive order from the president that would make "transactions" between U.S. citizens and the Chinese-owned app illegal.
> ...


Just happens to be a deadline just after the election, no way that is going to get a lawsuit and stopped and become a political talking point for Trump. He is so obvious.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> *I predict Trumpy and DeSantis will somehow claim he won Florida on/after November 3rd.*
> 
> Gillum beat DeSantis fair and square by .5%; with the recount DeSantis somehow became the winner.
> 
> ...


Gillum lost, fair and square. Yes, there was a pile of ballots that didn't make it in time. The number of ballots in that pile weren't enough to offset Gillum's poor ability as a candidate. Florida didn't want what so-called Progressives offered. They still don't. Also, Bernie lost the 2016 primary. It wasn't rigged. Democratic left (they are not Progressive) are a small voting bloc that can only win in safe Democratic districts that are very liberal. 

Florida's voters are almost entirely moderate conservative or radical right and it's going to be a close race for Biden. It's Biden's job to win it and there will be no excuses, no matter what Cult of Sanders types say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2020)

80 days, fight back, here is how.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How To Protect Your Vote Amid The Trump Administration’s Assault On The Postal Service | MSNBC*





There are things you can do to make sure that your ballot is counted — even as the Trump-appointed head of the postal service takes mail processing machines and street mailboxes out of commission, and the president tries to withhold funding to expand vote-by-mail. Here are some actions you can take right now, with fewer than 80 days to election day.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

the rats are jumping ship official:









CDC's chief of staff, deputy chief of staff depart from agency | CNN Politics


Two senior Trump political appointees departed the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, a senior official at the agency confirmed to CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> You're right. Racist scumbags that vote for Trump don't. Its the only people that wouldn't.





schuylaar said:


> i'm waiting on mine and half the country votes by mail.





hanimmal said:


> I do.
> 
> Fortunately our (Democratic) governor in Michigan outsmarted Trump and has drop boxes for the ballots outside of city buildings.
> 
> So now it is a question of when we get our ballots, and Trump's minion in the Post Office is going to really have to pull some shit to mess up our getting our ballots.





rollitup said:


> I've been mailing my ballot in California for 25 years now!
> 
> Next month, they will send a mail-in ballot to you too, Einstein! You should just toss it in the recycling.


Absentee is fine.
Universal is the problem.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Absentee is fine.
> Universal is the problem.


Such a tool response, people will still be able to show up and vote on the day, there is no such thing as 'universal' mail in voting. But even if there were, why would that be a problem? Do you not think that if people (like the Republicans in SC) that try to cheat the system are not going to get caught?

The problem is that Republicans have been systematically squeezing cities ability to easily vote. And we are in the middle of a pandemic, and the obvious way out will provide a pathway to vote that is so easy Republicans are scared shitless that when minority communities do not have to wait for 8 hours after having a long workday that they will actually vote and not let the voter suppression efforts destroy their desire to voice their choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Absentee is fine.
> Universal is the problem.


brainwashed bitch


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Absentee is fine.
> Universal is the problem.


Just like every other asshole looking for a response. Wants to be different even if its negative shit. Heres your attention loser.


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Such a tool response, people will still be able to show up and vote on the day, there is no such thing as 'universal' mail in voting. But even if there were, why would that be a problem? Do you not think that if people (like the Republicans in SC) that try to cheat the system are not going to get caught?
> 
> The problem is that Republicans have been systematically squeezing cities ability to easily vote. And we are in the middle of a pandemic, and the obvious way out will provide a pathway to vote that is so easy Republicans are scared shitless that when minority communities do not have to wait for 8 hours after having a long workday that they will actually vote and not let the voter suppression efforts destroy their desire to voice their choice.


It opens the door for problems, just like people owning assault rifles, and high capacity magazines.
So why not get rid of the problem before it arises?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2020)

*Rep. Swalwell Calls for Presidential Crimes Commission, in other words, a Trump Crimes Commission*





Representative Eric Swalwell has publicly called for a presidential crimes commission to investigate all crimes by Donald Trump and his criminal associates and enablers. Beginning in January, all suspected crimes by Trump and his associates and family members must be presented to a grand jury. Bill Barr refuses to investigate crime and corruption by members of the Trump administration so it will be up to Joe Biden and his attorney general to begin the investigations in January. Because Justice Matters.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Absentee is fine.
> Universal is the problem.


are you a moron?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> It opens the door for problems, just like people owning assault rifles, and high capacity magazines.
> So why not get rid of the problem before it arises?


How is voting a problem?


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How is voting a problem?


Republicans, in SC trying to cheat the system is a problem.
So let's stop the problem.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Republicans, in SC trying to cheat the system is a problem.
> So let's stop the problem.


you brainwash so fucking easily


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> Republicans, in SC trying to cheat the system is a problem.
> So let's stop the problem.


They did.

https://www.npr.org/2019/07/30/746800630/north-carolina-gop-operative-faces-new-felony-charges-that-allege-ballot-fraud



I don't get why you are ok with disenfranchising people from being able to easily vote because of politicians breaking the law. The voter fraud boogey man Trump is selling is false.

Criminals like Trump will always try to cheat the system, but that is not a reason to think that voters will be willing to go to federal prison to get someone elected. And let's say some mental person decided to help Dear Leader, the signature checking software would be able to catch similarities easily too. Investigate from there, and charge anyone engaged in trying to stuff ballot like we have been as a country for centuries. 

Please stop making it easy for Republicans to disenfranchise our minority communities through voting restrictions that are designed to keep their voting numbers low.


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> They did.
> 
> I don't get why you are ok with disenfranchising people from being able to easily vote because of politicians breaking the law. The voter fraud boogey man Trump is selling is false.
> 
> Criminals like Trump will always try to cheat the system, but that is not a reason to think that voters will be willing to go to federal prison to get someone elected.


I disagree with this argument, *this is the same argument gun owners make*, so no thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> I disagree with this argument, *this is the same argument gun owners make*, so no thanks.


you disagree with facts


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> you disagree with facts


You agree with gun owners, get your head checked.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> I disagree with this argument, *this is the same argument gun owners make*, so no thanks.


Way to just abandon logic.

Guns killing people is not in anyway shape or form the same as people's right to vote and the consequences of doing so.

Just because something may sound good when people are siting around a cooler bitching about the libs, doesn't make it any less bullshit.

Please stop giving cover to the Republican plan to have minority communities stand in a line for 8 hours to vote during a pandemic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2020)

f series said:


> You agree with gun owners, get your head checked.


awwww, right wing trump cuck pretending to be anti gun all of a sudden

that's why we call him fail-series


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 15, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> awwww, right wing trump cuck pretending to be anti gun all of a sudden
> 
> that's why we call him fail-series



Evidently, the only thing he can do is fail. So that's what the F is for.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Aug 15, 2020)

I thought it was a "her", and the "F" stood for F'en bitch series lol.


----------



## f series (Aug 15, 2020)

So now you all agree with gun owners? Crazy times, crazy times.


----------



## Justin-case (Aug 16, 2020)

I notice the keep America great slogan has faded quickly.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 16, 2020)

f series said:


> Absentee is fine.
> Universal is the problem.


Fun fact: there is absolutely no difference between the two. There is only one mail in ballot - Absentee. It allows you to vote by mail. That's it. That's all there is or ever was.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Evidently, the only thing he can do is fail. So that's what the F is for.


Maybe it's Trump's sock, he fucked up everything he ever touched too...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

this guy never stops and never will..we will have to wait like @DIY-HP-LED said, the true test will be on 1/20/21..will Secret Service turn and arrest Trump if given the order (or allow others) and step aside?









Analysis: Trump's finger-pointing on USPS is latest attempt to rewrite history in real time


President Donald Trump sought to reframe the fall election, arguing that key economic and pandemic indicators were moving in his favor, while attempting to shift blame for US Postal Service funding problems on Democrats.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Fun fact: there is absolutely no difference between the two. There is only one mail in ballot - Absentee. It allows you to vote by mail. That's it. That's all there is or ever was.


he seems to be under the impression based on speech that there is mass mailings to anyone and everyone..'the universal'..he such a moron to say absentee good..mail-in bad..they're all absentee like you said and all must be applied for in advance as a registered voter. When you get it's yours with your name and info.

no state sends out blank ballots via mass mailing..he's trying to confuse the FOX viewer because he knows they only listen to him and won't triangulate the information.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

*Voters in North Carolina have received absentee ballot request forms in the mail with Trump's face on them*









Voters in North Carolina have received absentee ballot request forms in the mail with Trump's face on them | CNN Politics


Given the crisis facing the United States Postal Service before a presidential election, the last thing John Herter expected to receive in the mail Saturday was an absentee ballot request form with President Donald Trump's face on it.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2020)

Time for some Music......


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Time for some Music......


heyyyyyyy, they would never allow a calendar and a speaker in lockup..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Fun fact: there is absolutely no difference between the two. There is only one mail in ballot - Absentee. It allows you to vote by mail. That's it. That's all there is or ever was.


In my State of Connecticut you would usually have to prove having a disability, being away from home/military service in order to vote absentee, but not this year due to the Virus, anyone can vote by mail
You still have to request one, but that's it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> In my State of Connecticut you would usually have to prove having a disability, being away from home/military service in order to vote absentee, but not this year due to the Virus, anyone can vote by mail
> You still have to request one, but that's it.


in colorado they just send every registered voter a ballot. same in oregon.

you can mail it back or drop it off. i have two drop off points within 2 miles. i usually physically walk it two miles on election day for some reason. just a ritual by now.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> in colorado they just send every registered voter a ballot. same in oregon.
> 
> you can mail it back or drop it off. i have two drop off points within 2 miles. i usually physically walk it two miles on election day for some reason. just a ritual by now.


when do they send them out?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> when do they send them out?


about a month before the election but you cant vote here if youre voting in florida


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> in colorado they just send every registered voter a ballot. same in oregon.
> 
> you can mail it back or drop it off. i have two drop off points within 2 miles. i usually physically walk it two miles on election day for some reason. just a ritual by now.


They did the same in Georgia. 

I know. Shocking, isn't it?


----------



## Moldy (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i usually physically walk it two miles on election day for some reason


I could deal with that on a nice day
A joint between my fingers & a beer in my free hand with my ballot in my back pocket.
All would be good


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> about a month before the election but you cant vote here if youre voting in florida


Thank you, Buck, I know I have only one vote. I already missed the first contest and i'm afraid they will find something wrong with my application. I should just get my ID here anyway. I've been here a over a year now; I should just bite the bullet. The state won't approve my med card either because there's a clause that says 'first time applicants' may use their valid out-of-state ID or DL- but not Schuylaar. So I'm going round and round with them and we're at: 'using your out of state ID is not guaranteed'. now WTF does that mean? so I asked them to walk me through the criteria of the decision making process if there is no 'guarantee' and it is an option in their drop down box. They EM me back a few days later 'there is no guarantee'. I hate to tell them they can't make up shit. I have the name of a guy in Denver, i'll cal this week.

There are a few things about this state I find highly unusual and will be dealt with legally.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I could deal with that on a nice day
> A joint between my fingers & a beer in my free hand with my ballot in my back pocket.
> All would be good


the bums rush starts 1/20/21.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2020)

Florida sheriff's lieutenant dies after being hospitalized for weeks with coronavirus


A 20-year veteran of a sheriff's department in South Florida has died of Covid-19 after weeks in the hospital.




www.cnn.com





*Broward has had among the highest case counts of Florida counties, and many of its hospitals reached capacity last month. Police in the county have responded to large gatherings and issued hundreds of citations in recent weeks. *

Donald Trump* is a cop killer..he also killed Herman Cain, Robert Trump +170k others

Schuylaar trusted Trumpy* and his Trumpy* ways not one iota..BROWARD.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2020)

Of course Donald has a much more compelling life story for the base.
Joe an intelligent widower with strength of the heart and soul, married to a compassionate doctor, versus Donald a psychopath with no heart and soul, or brain, married for the third time to a heartless whore.

A recent CNN poll puts Biden ahead of Trump nationally by just 4% other polls say Biden leads by just 9 %, a consistent 40% of Americans want 4 more years (until he dies) of Trump. Democratic liberal society is not turning out the way they were conditioned to believe, so they are opting for fascism and white nationalism, no ideology, just fear and hate, Donald gives this grievance a face and a voice. Trump and the republicans stand for nothing other the racism, bigotry, power and money, that's it, nothing else at all, no plan, no future. If Donald is playing to the base, the base is over 40% of the country and another 10% who just can't stomach or simply fear him, but don't mind the polices. Trump with a demonstrated IQ of 78 still leads in polls by double digits over Biden on the economy for instance!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2020)

it's been said by some Trumpers whoever has Wall Street wins..here you go!









Wall Street's Big Money Is Betting On Biden And Democrats In 2020


Despite the booming stock market under President Trump, the finance sector is giving a bit more money to Democrats than to Republicans for the first time in more than a decade.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 17, 2020)

*Does Louis DeJoy Want To Be 'That Guy' Blocking The Vote? | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel discusses Postmaster General Louis DeJoy and concern amid reports of USPS warning states that it cannot guarantee all mail-in ballots will arrive in time to be counted in the 2020 presidential race.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's been said by some Trumpers whoever has Wall Street wins..here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is impossible to trust that your business is not going to be messed with if someone in your company says something non-Dear Leader or too Dear Leader. They need stable people not out to troll our nation for political power in office too. 

Im sure there is still enough Uber-rich people that are perfectly happy to take advantage of everything Trump throws their way though that Trump won't be hurting for money. Especially since Trump and the Republicans have worked to keep foreign donors with plenty of backdoor ways to funnel them as much money as they need.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 18, 2020)

greedy bastards..it's just wild west city now- crooks.









Citibank sent a hedge fund $175 million by mistake. Now it's struggling to get the money back


America's third largest bank has sued Brigade Capital for $175 million after it accidentally wired that amount to the hedge fund instead of interst of $1.7 million.




www.cnn.com





"Any other outcome would threaten the stability of the banking system [and] reward bad actors that try to capitalize on operational mistakes," the bank said in its complaint.

"We quickly caught our payment error and are taking the appropriate actions to recover those funds," a spokesperson added when contacted by CNN Business.

Unexpected windfalls can result in major headaches for ordinary Americans, as banks typically demand the money be returned. Depending on the state, consumers can face criminal charges if they spend money erroneously deposited in their account. A Pennsylvania couple faced felony theft charges last year after they spent $120,000 that their bank accidentally put in their account.

In its complaint, Citibank said that Brigade Capital had no reason to expect a large payment from Revlon.

"Virtually no company, let alone a distressed retail and consumer company such as Revlon, would ever make such a substantial prepayment while dealing with the significant financial consequences caused by the ongoing pandemic," the complaint reads.

Brigade Capital declined to comment when contacted by CNN Business on Tuesday. Citibank said Brigade Capital's actions are "unconscionable" and asked the court to force the return of the money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2020)

*Additional Criminal Referrals, Both State & Fed, for Trump & DeJoy's Intentional Slowing of Mail*





The criminal referrals are mounting for Trump and his corrupt Postmaster General Louis DeJoy. They have ben referred for criminal investigation in Arizona, New Jersey and now, California. Additionally, the Attorney General for Connecticut is coordinations with six other state Attorneys General to launch legal challenges of Trump and DeJoy's slowing of mail service. In the federal arena, Representatives Ted Lieu and Hakeem Jeffries have referred Trump and to the FBI for a criminal investigations. In another positive development, Speaker Pelosi is calling Congress back into session to pass a "clean" funding bill for the US Postal Service. The speaker has also moved DeJoy's appearance before Congress to 8/24. Things are boring I the right direction, yet the FBI referral letter by Lieu and Jeffries has some truly alarming details about DeJoy's conflicts of interest. Here's why the name DeJoy seems to be synonymous with "corruption."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2020)

Funny time to be seeking a meeting with Vlad, a mere 77 days before an election. Maybe he is trying to arrange asylum with Vlad in Russia after nov 3rd, it's his only way out. I wonder what the price will be, what will Vlad want Donald to do, in exchange for safe haven in Russia? I mean, sure Donald has done lots for Vlad, but what can you do for him today? Of course Vlad will double cross him, since he holds him in utter contempt, but if he comes calling it will be with the nuclear football and a plane load of secrets. Besides, Vlad could say he showed up raving mad with nuclear weapons and nobody believes Donald anyway. Vlad will sell him back to Joe, like used merchandise, for say not confiscating all of his money in the west, just a portion, Joe will say keep him, and take Vlad's and every other oligarch's money and assets.

77 days to an election that Donald looks to lose, suddenly he needs a private face to face meeting with Vlad real bad, before the election bad, post senate report bad. He won't run before the election, if he's gonna run, but he needs a way out of the jamb he's in and he has done a lot of favors for Vlad. It might be risky for Vlad to double cross Donald until he's no longer president and not in control of nuclear weapons, Donald would be very dangerous if he figured Vlad owed him. Not many military commanders would nuke another country on Donald's say so, except in the case of Russia, they are a big threat and I'm sure some wouldn't mind vaporizing a few Russians, considering what they did to the country.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Defiant Trump Seeks Putin Meeting After Report Finds He Lied To Mueller About Russia | MSNBC*





As Trump seeks a meeting with Vladimir Putin just months before the election, the Senate Intelligence Committee finally published a sweeping report on what went down between Russia and the 2016 Trump campaign. MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber breaks down the implications of this Republican-controlled investigation. The new report stating Roger Stone “shared” WikiLeaks information “directly with Trump” at his “direction” to “maximize the impact” of those leaks to help Trump’s election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 18, 2020)

He might be caving in but it's not nearly enough, what about conspiring with Trump about slowing the mail, they talked about it, what was said, there will be no let up with the states either. Congress is gonna talk to DeJoy on Aug 24th and he's better show with documents, they need to get a bunch of things on record and refer criminal charges for what has already been done. They need to scare the living shit out of this clown, put so much heat on he bursts into flames and runs screaming out of government, but not before he works up a real sweat making sure the mail is delivered on time ASAP! If he shows a good record of performance, it will go easier in court, disrupting the mail is a federal crime, that law goes way back.

They need to watch this fucker like a hawk, demand he reinstate top management and they will report to congress about weekly USPS on time delivery performance. Soon Nancy will have a "clean" USPS funding bill on Mitch's desk, if it gets past there, it will end up on Donald's, that will be interesting.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pelosi Wins Big, Postmaster General Caves In Voting By Mail Scandal | The Beat With Ari Melber*





After facing pressure from protesters outside his own home and House Democrats after Speaker Pelosi called for an emergency session to protect the vote, Trump’s own postmaster general Louis Dejoy has backed down from implementing controversial changes to the handling of the mail until after the election, asserting, “we will deliver the nation’s election mail on time.” MSNBC’s Ari Melber breaks down this huge win for Pelosi, and what this means for Trump’s election chances.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might be caving in but it's not nearly enough, what about conspiring with Trump about slowing the mail, they talked about it, what was said, there will be no let up with the states either. Congress is gonna talk to DeJoy on Aug 24th and he's better show with documents, they need to get a bunch of things on record and refer criminal charges for what has already been done. They need to scare the living shit out of this clown, put so much heat on he bursts into flames and runs screaming out of government, but not before he works up a real sweat making sure the mail is delivered on time ASAP! If he shows a good record of performance, it will go easier in court, disrupting the mail is a federal crime, that law goes way back.
> 
> They need to watch this fucker like a hawk, demand he reinstate top management and they will report to congress about weekly USPS on time delivery performance. Soon Nancy will have a "clean" USPS funding bill on Mitch's desk, if it gets past there, it will end up on Donald's, that will be interesting.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


They lie.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2020)

They lie and are cheating bastards

_








Postal union leaders doubt recent changes will be fully restored, despite USPS announcement


Some postal union leaders expressed skepticism that Postmaster General Louis DeJoy's Tuesday announcement that mail-processing equipment will remain in place would fully restore the capacity of the Postal Service.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Some postal union leaders expressed skepticism that Postmaster General Louis DeJoy's Tuesday announcement that mail-processing equipment will remain in place would fully restore the capacity of the Postal Service.

DeJoy announced that all changes being made to the Postal Service -- including moving mail processing equipment and blue collection boxes -- would be suspended until after the November 3 election, but more than a dozen postal union leaders across the country have told CNN that sorting machines have already been removed or taken out of service.

Roscoe Woods, president of APWU Local 480-481, said a dozen machines at a distribution center in Pontiac, Michigan, had been removed from service in recent weeks, and despite DeJoy's announcement, he said he has heard from postal management that the machines are not supposed to be put back to work.

"As of today, they were told not to power them back up," Woods said.

He said some machines were in the process of being taken apart, and two have been disassembled and are currently on a trailer at the facility.
"They have no plans to put them back together," he said.

USPS did not respond did not respond to multiple requests for comment._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> They lie and are cheating bastards
> 
> _
> 
> ...


The thing is, disrupting the US mail for any reason is a federal crime and DeJoy is a sitting Duck for that one, as well as election fraud conspiracy with Trump, and Donald has already thrown him under the bus! I don't think DeJoy is in that deep, he was a recent appointment and Donald hasn't dirtied him up enough to make him real desperate like Barr and Pompeo. Louie has a good life as a billionaire, being in federal prison for life might ruin that, even 6 months would fuck him up severely. I don't think he wants to give it all for Donald, and fear is playing a part here, he fears the consequences, states are referring criminal complaints and lawsuits now, he has a date with congress and a very hot seat next week, if Joe wins he could be looking a conspiracy charges along with Donald.

They should focus on DeJoy's meetings and conversations with the president about disrupting the postal service, put him on record as lying or telling the truth. Remember Donald will probably rat him out to the press, stab him in the back out of stupidity, while trying to weasel through a press conference.

I understand ballot drop off boxes are becoming popular in many states. Here's an idea, ya know all those mail boxes they pulled and sold for scrap? Organise nationally online, get some cash behind ya and buy them at scrap price plus an incentive to the scrap yard, re paint them and label them ballot drop off boxes (very quickly at low cost too) and distribute them to states for free. There might be thousands of USPS mailboxes in scrap yards across the country waiting for recycling.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The thing is, disrupting the US mail for any reason is a federal crime and DeJoy is a sitting Duck for that one, as well as election fraud conspiracy with Trump, and Donald has already thrown him under the bus! I don't think DeJoy is in that deep, he was a recent appointment and Donald hasn't dirtied him up enough to make him real desperate like Barr and Pompeo. Louie has a good life as a billionaire, being in federal prison for life might ruin that, even 6 months would fuck him up severely. I don't think he's wants to give it all for Donald, and fear is playing a part here, he fears the consequences, states are referring criminal complaints and lawsuits now, he has a date with congress and a very hot seat next week, if Joe wins he could be looking a conspiracy charges along with Donald.
> 
> They should focus on DeJoy's meetings and conversations with the president about disrupting the postal service, put him on record as lying or telling the truth. Remember Donald will probably rat him out to the press, stab him in the back out of stupidity, while trying to weasel through a press conference.
> 
> I understand ballot drop off boxes are becoming popular in many states. Here's an idea, ya know all those mail boxes they pulled and sold for scrap? Organise nationally online, get some cash behind ya and buy them at scrap price plus an incentive to the scrap yard, re paint them and label them ballot drop off boxes (very quickly at low cost too) and distribute them to states for free. There might be thousands of USPS mailboxes in scrap yards across the country waiting for recycling.


The odor of corruption hangs in the air around this one. He was a CEO and is still a major shareholder in a company that contracts services to the USPS.

He's a major donor to the Republican party and got this job, why? This was pointed out in an earlier post, apologies to the earlier poster for not attributing them (I can't recall who posted this earlier):










Financial disclosures reveal postmaster general's business entanglements and likely conflicts of interest, experts say


Postmaster General Louis DeJoy continues to hold a multimillion-dollar stake in his former company XPO Logistics, a United States Postal Service contractor, likely creating a major conflict of interest, according to newly obtained financial disclosures and ethics experts.




www.cnn.com





_Postmaster General Louis DeJoy __continues to hold a multimillion-dollar stake in his former company XPO Logistics, a United States Postal Service contractor, likely creating a major conflict of interest, according to newly obtained financial disclosures and ethics experts.
Outside experts who spoke to CNN were shocked that ethics officials at the postal service approved this arrangement, which allows DeJoy to keep at least $30 million in XPO holdings_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> The odor of corruption hangs in the air around this one. He was a CEO and is still a major shareholder in a company that contracts services to the USPS.
> 
> He's a major donor to the Republican party and got this job, why? This was pointed out in an earlier post, apologies to the earlier poster for not attributing them (I can't recall who posted this earlier):
> 
> ...


Apparently he is motivated strongly by greed, but the greedy behave logically and by putting himself in the spotlight, he has exposed himself and any past wrongdoings to consequences, like Donald. He might have been motivated by greed to kill the USPS under the cover of "ideology", but Donald tried to draw him into a new purpose, suppressing the vote and disenfranchising tens of millions.

Congress should require ballots be counted as first class mail (as they were) immediately and be given preferential treatment, make Dejoy promise it under oath next week. Prison would take the joy out of DeJoy, I figure fear will win with this guy, he might resign, remember other GOP politicians are on those mail in ballots too and some are freaking out.

The federal election has how many mail in ballots this year? Say 150 million mail in ballots in 2020, even though many will vote in person and use ballot drop off boxes. 150 million ballots spread over how many weeks?
Here is an interesting factoid:

How many pieces of mail does the USPS deliver each day?
*472.1 million mail pieces*

The *Postal Service* processes and *delivers* 472.1 million *mail pieces each day*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2020)

*'Devastating': Revelations From Senate Intel Report | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





A bipartisan report from the Senate Intelligence Committee details that the Trump campaign was eager to accept help from a foreign power in 2016 and that the Trump administration obstructed the investigation.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Apparently he is motivated strongly by greed, but the greedy behave logically and by putting himself in the spotlight, he has exposed himself and any past wrongdoings to consequences, like Donald. He might have been motivated by greed to kill the USPS under the cover of "ideology", but Donald tried to draw him into a new purpose, suppressing the vote and disenfranchising tens of millions.
> 
> Congress should require ballots be counted as first class mail (as they were) immediately and be given preferential treatment, make Dejoy promise it under oath next week. Prison would take the joy out of DeJoy, I figure fear will win with this guy, he might resign, remember other GOP politicians are on those mail in ballots too and some are freaking out.
> 
> ...


fine him a million dollars for every late and uncounted ballot that was postmarked to be delivered by Nov 3 within their promised delivery time.

These guys only understand the cost of things, not their value. So make it cost. 

Hatred and anger are draining and negative emotions but that's where I am over this. Never forgive, never forget.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

you just can't let people heal..



where's the Obama doll hanging by his neck?..i half expected it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

you just can't defer this..he's reaching and it will screw up our SS/Medicare Trust Account..this shit's not optional and in the Constitution.









Businesses say Trump's payroll tax deferral action is 'unworkable'


Business leaders are pouring cold water on President Donald Trump's push to defer payroll taxes, saying that workers could wind up owing a lot to Uncle Sam in 2021 under his plan.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Devastating': Revelations From Senate Intel Report | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no..we're numb..it took 3 3/4 years of Trumpism.









The Senate just dropped a massive Russia bombshell (and most people missed it) | CNN Politics


On Tuesday, the Senate Intelligence Committee dropped a bombshell about Russia's interference in the 2016 election -- and its ongoing efforts to disrupt the 2020 contest as well.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## growsince79 (Aug 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


He solved the social security problem by making sure we all did before retirement age.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> about a month before the election but you cant vote here if youre voting in florida


i have an appointment next week at foco drivers license place.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey, @Olive Drab Green 

good to see you around. How have you been, bud?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, @Olive Drab Green
> 
> good to see you around. How have you been, bud?


Oh, man. Things have been hell. I’ve been finding my stability lately, though. How’ve you been, Bro?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

i'm so sick of these fvcking cops..note: *Sheriffs Office* they're particularly bastards and the cops who dropped the ball at Parkland shooting; they also *ran with live shooter on school grounds*..almost always retired from another PD looking to pull a 2nd or 3rd pension..think they can do whatever they wish old, overweight and out of touch..the true Trumper.









Dramatic new bodycam footage shows Sheriff's Deputy shoved Raptors' president during altercation | CNN


Dramatic new footage has emerged of the altercation between Toronto Raptors' president, Masai Ujiri, and a San Francisco Bay Area police officer, following the Canadian team's decisive game 6 victory in the NBA Finals last year.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, man. Things have been hell. I’ve been finding my stability lately, though. How’ve you been, Bro?
> 
> View attachment 4658656View attachment 4658657View attachment 4658658View attachment 4658659View attachment 4658660


Jeez man, sounds like you've been traveling a rough road. Last I heard you had a baby and things were OK. I just left it at that when you stopped posting, like a fly in amber or a photograph showing a happy man. That's where I pictured you. I'm not going to chivvy you with uplifting words, because that always kind of pissed me off when people did that to me. Please believe me when I say I care. 

My life has become really mundane. But in a good way and I have little to complain about personally. Maybe it's the calm before the storm or maybe it's a calm lake that I made it to at the end of a ride down a wild river. IDK. But right now, it's just kids, schooling them, maintaining my garden and maintaining my relationship. Work isn't so great that they don't have to pay me to be there but it's good. Boring can be good sometimes.

Trump, on the other hand.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Jeez man, sounds like you've been traveling a rough road. Last I heard you had a baby and things were OK. I just left it at that when you stopped posting, like a fly in amber or a photograph showing a happy man. That's where I pictured you. I'm not going to chivvy you with uplifting words, because that always kind of pissed me off when people did that to me. Please believe me when I say I care.
> 
> My life has become really mundane. But in a good way and I have little to complain about personally. Maybe it's the calm before the storm or maybe it's a calm lake that I made it to at the end of a ride down a wild river. IDK. But right now, it's just kids, schooling them, maintaining my garden and maintaining my relationship. Work isn't so great that they don't have to pay me to be there but it's good. Boring can be good sometimes.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand.


My ex cheated on me with a guy who was a legitimate violent felon, the fattest, ugliest, greasiest moron you would ever meet. I have known him since high school, he’s raped like, 3 chicks I know. I had him around at one point, and I just thought she was intelligent enough to see through his bullshit. She hated herself so much that she projected her self-hatred onto me so she didn’t have to face it. So she throws me out. They date for two months and she tried to keep my daughter from me for 6 months while trying to replace me as the dad until he ghosted her like I said he would. He goes around saying he was a Ranger and a Sniper when he dropped out of cook school at Fort Lee. Total shit talking manipulator. So she threw away 6 years together for this guy who eventually just stopped talking to her. She doesn’t let me see my kid so I take her to court. She pulled the PTSD card so I can eventually have my daughter unsupervised after 6 weeks of counseling with her. But I see my daughter. Initially, I told her from the beginning, I’d have no issue paying support, but I wanted to see my daughter. Anyway, after the court case, she gives me a ride back to where I was staying because I had a visit with my daughter right after anyway. I said “You know, this was only ever about your ego.” She’s like “Well don’t you care about your image?” I said “Definitely not that much, and so you know, literally everyone says they were shocked that you downgraded.” Her jaw dropped and she started to laugh psychotically as she angrily tried to think of a rebuttal.

Since then, I’ve been all over the place. Spent 2-3 months on the street. Before that, I was at the VA a second time for psych stuff and rehab. I ended up relapsing and spent 2 days doing meth with the Pagans after 4-5 years of being clean. My mom had told me she hoped I committed suicide and became a statistic like the 22 veterans a day who kill themselves before attacking me with a hammer. Like, I just gave the fuck up. But after doing glass for two days straight, I knew I needed help and I knew I didn’t want to be like that for my daughter. Since then, I’ve been waiting for the VA to help me find a place to live and start school again.

At the very least, my struggles helped me grow and I think I’ve matured a good bit since I was last here.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)

We promised each other that we’d never put our daughter in the middle like our parents did, and the first thing she did was use my daughter as a weapon. I told her, she can leave me for whoever she wants, but my daughter is my daughter. I helped deliver her, my name is on the birth certificate, and I have wanted her all my life.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> My ex cheated on me with a guy who was a legitimate violent felon. I have known him since high school, he’s raped like, 3 chicks I know. I had him around at one point, and I just thought she was intelligent enough to see through his bullshit. She hated herself so much that she projected her self-hatred onto me so she didn’t have to face it. So she throws me out. They date for two months and she tried to keep my daughter from me for 6 months while trying to replace me as the dad until he ghosted her like I said he would. He goes around saying he was a Ranger and a Sniper when he dropped out of cook school at Fort Lee. Total shit talking manipulator. So she threw away 6 years together for this guy who eventually just stopped talking to her. She doesn’t let me see my kid so I take her to court. She pulled the PTSD card so I can eventually have my daughter unsupervised after 6 weeks of counseling with her. But I see my daughter. Initially, I told her from the beginning, I’d have no issue paying support, but I wanted to see my daughter. Anyway, after the court case, she gives me a ride back to where I was staying because I had a visit with my daughter right after anyway. I said “You know, this was only ever about your ego.” She’s like “Well don’t you care about your image?” I said “Definitely not that much, and so you know, literally everyone says they were shocked that you downgraded.” Her jaw dropped and she started to laugh psychotically as she angrily tried to think of a rebuttal.
> 
> Since then, I’ve been all over the place. Spent 2-3 months on the street. Before that, I was at the VA a second time for psych stuff and rehab. I ended up relapsing and spent 2 days doing meth with the Pagans after 4-5 years of being clean. My mom had told me she hoped I committed suicide and became a statistic like the 22 veterans a day who kill themselves before attacking me with a hammer. Like, I just have the fuck up. But after doing glass for two days straight, I knew I needed help and I knew I didn’t want to be like that for my daughter. Since then, I’ve been waiting for the VA to help me find a place to live and start school again.
> 
> At the very least, my struggles helped me grow and I think I’ve matured a good bit since I was last here.


Thank you for sharing and let me walking in your boots for a few

I wish you well friend..you have an awesome game plan stick with it and let the VA assist; get another spot etc. starting over is all you can do..one foot in front of the other.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We promised each other that we’d never put our daughter in the middle like our parents did, and the first thing she did was use my daughter as a weapon. I told her, she can leave me for whoever she wants, but my daughter is my daughter. I helped deliver her, my name is on the birth certificate, and I have wanted her all my life.


fair warning this may happen..arm yourself soldier:





__





malicious parent syndrome book - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> fair warning this may happen..arm yourself soldier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really just shows how immature she was, and her viciousness is only a reflection of her self-hatred. We’ve been more civil lately, and she has kindly been holding onto my lights and nutrients for me. I miss her sometimes, but I also respect myself too much to put up with that bullshit abuse again. I wasn’t necessarily the best to her either in the beginning. I had just returned from war only 2-3 years before we met and by the time we did, I was addicted to Army-prescribed Amphetamines and taking opiates illicitly to treat the pain of being awake 3-5 days at a time. It really was for her that I tried to get my shit together, even before we had a kid, and overall, I believe I succeeded. I think she resented me for improving after the first 3 years while she slipped further into depression.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2020)

At the very least, I was blessed with the most perfect daughter in the world, and I had some of the best, most meaningful memories of my life with her. I believe it was Epictetus who said “The object of your love is mortal; it is not one of your possessions; it has been given to you for the present, not inseparably nor forever.”


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

Trumpy's* telling the MAGA morons to not buy Goodyear..i think if you need new tires now would be a good time..prove to Trumpy* his boycotts don't work only those from 70% do. Make sure they know it's because of Trumpy* you are there..he thinks he's going to ruin people..?

*We control this country not Trumpy*!*









Trump 'cancels' Goodyear tires as he campaigns against 'cancel culture'


President Donald Trump is calling on his followers to not buy Goodyear tires and threatening to remove them from his custom presidential limousine, despite previously railing against "cancel culture," after an employee posted a viral photo of a company policy banning "Make America Great Again"...




www.cnn.com





President Donald Trump is calling on his followers to not buy Goodyear tires, despite previously railing against "cancel culture," after an employee posted a viral photo of a company policy banning "Make America Great Again" and other political attire in the workplace.

"Don't buy GOODYEAR TIRES - They announced a BAN ON MAGA HATS. Get better tires for far less! (This is what the Radical Left Democrats do. Two can play the same game, and we have to start playing it now!)," he tweeted Wednesday morning.

The tweet came in response to an employee who posted a photo, obtained by CNN affiliate WIBW, from a Topeka, Kansas, Goodyear plant that showed a slide during a training that "Black Lives Matter" and LBGT pride apparel were "acceptable" and "Blue Lives Matter," "All Lives Matter," "MAGA Attire," and other political material were "unacceptable."

Goodyear issued a statement following the President's tweet stating "the visual in question was not created or distributed by Goodyear corporate," but that it asks its associates to "refrain from workplace expressions in support of political campaigning for any candidate or political party, as well as similar forms of advocacy that fall outside the scope of racial justice and equity issues."

The company also stated that it has "always wholeheartedly supported both equality and law enforcement and will continue to do so."


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpy's* telling the MAGA morons to not buy Goodyear..i think if you need new tires now would be a good time..prove to Trumpy* his boycotts don't work only those from 70% do. Make sure they know it's because of Trumpy* you are there..he thinks he's going to ruin people..?
> 
> *We control this country not Trumpy*!*
> 
> ...


Hope he doesn't need the voters that have friends and family that work for them in the multiple states they have American facilities.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Hope he doesn't need the voters that have friends and family that work for them in the multiple states they have American facilities.
> View attachment 4658832


he's so stupid. just like the mail, it's big in rural america. by the time january rolls around he is going to be the most hated man in america if he's not already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2020)

Yer lawyer called again with some pro bono legal advice, liberal means freedom under the constitution and rule of law, liberty as some like to call it, this guy is a liberal. Liberalism allows bottom up driven and top down implemented chance and the progressive inclusion of more people in the control of their society, starting with peasants vs lords and kings, and voting rights and equality for all today. Liberalism is not an economic ideology, it is a historic movement towards responsible government, democracy and individual freedom, the US constitution is the quintessential liberal document. That's what you are fighting for in Nov, the US constitution and the rule of law, you are also fighting against treason, incompetence, corruption and mass murder.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Senate Intel Report and Criminal Referrals of Donald Trump Jr., Jared Kushner & Steve Bannon*





We recently learned that the Republican controlled Senate Intelligence Committee made criminal referrals of Donald Trump Jr., Jared Kushner, Steve Bannon, Erik Prince and Sam Clovis to the US Attorney's Office for the District of Columbia (my former professional home for nearly a quarter of a century). We know that criminal charges have not been brought against those men, who are alleged to have deceived, mislead or lied to the Senate Intel Committee.

This casts in a new light the efforts of Trump and Barr to oust former US Attorney Jessie Liu and install a Barr lackey named Tim Shea. Recall that upon his arrival at the DC USAO, Shea immediately went about dramatically reducing the sentencing recommendation for Roger Stone and attempting to tank the Mike Flynn case. We are now left to speculate as to whether Shea did yet another favor (though) for Donald Trump by killing the investigations into his son, his son-in-law and the others who were referred for criminal investigation.

The good news is that those criminal referrals can and must be given a fresh look beginning in January.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I could deal with that on a nice day
> A joint between my fingers & a beer in my free hand with my ballot in my back pocket.
> All would be good


Let me guess, wake and bake with a beer for breakfast!  American beer though, so not much harm drinking that weak piss.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)

will he roll? or will it be perp walk/pardon combo.









Bannon arrested and charged with conspiracy to commit wire fraud


***




www.haaretz.com


----------



## Moldy (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)

<insert Jon Voight moonwalk here>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279212293625176064


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 20, 2020)

Self-Defense Claim In Nazi Shooting Case


AUGUST 13--The Oklahoma man arrested for shooting an unarmed woman who tore down a Nazi flag flying in front of his home claims that he “acted in self-defense” when striking the fleeing victim with a




www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 20, 2020)

Trump Fan Clobbered Biden Backer In Lawn Sign Dispute, Police Say


A dispute between next-door neighbors over the placement of political yard signs turned violent, with a Donald Trump supporter punching a Joe Biden backer in the face, Florida cops allege. According




www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump Fan Clobbered Biden Backer In Lawn Sign Dispute, Police Say
> 
> 
> A dispute between next-door neighbors over the placement of political yard signs turned violent, with a Donald Trump supporter punching a Joe Biden backer in the face, Florida cops allege. According
> ...


you gotta wear black and do it at night..stealth works better = no confrontation.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sarah Palin: I Never Would Have ‘Prostituted’ Myself Like Kamala


Sarah Palin’s comments come shortly after Tucker Carlson used his show to spread a sexist smear against the vice presidential candidate.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## grayeyes (Aug 20, 2020)

The presidential limo only uses Goodyear tires. Is Donny gonna walk and work off some fat?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Sarah Palin: I Never Would Have ‘Prostituted’ Myself Like Kamala
> 
> 
> Sarah Palin’s comments come shortly after Tucker Carlson used his show to spread a sexist smear against the vice presidential candidate.
> ...


i hate disparaging women but Palin is a fvcking irrelevant pig.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)

LA party-house-turned-club got their electric cut..









Los Angeles mayor shuts off utilities at Hollywood Hills 'party house' | CNN


The city of Los Angeles shut off utility service at a Hollywood Hills home that hosted several large parties, violating public health orders to prevent the spread of Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump Fan Clobbered Biden Backer In Lawn Sign Dispute, Police Say
> 
> 
> A dispute between next-door neighbors over the placement of political yard signs turned violent, with a Donald Trump supporter punching a Joe Biden backer in the face, Florida cops allege. According
> ...


Shit I think I have seen this one before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2020)

It's amazing a moron with an IQ of 78 and who is also socially and emotionally retarded, could own the GOP congress completely, game the legal system and make fools of judges and a mockery of justice for most of his adult life. A failure not just of the GOP senate, but of the courts as well, Donald's whole adult life story of one of failure of the legal system.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Federal Judge Rules Trump Must Give Tax Returns To NY Prosecutors | Craig Melvin | MSNBC*





In another loss for President Donald Trump, U.S. District Judge Victor Marrero ruled that the president must turn over his tax returns to New York prosecutors who are seeking his financial documents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2020)

Looks like Bannon was busted for fleecing morons, "we build the wall", tell them you will build it and idiots will crowdfund it, a typical political con taylor made for bigoted suckers. Only a fucking moron would take money out of their own pocket and send it off to some sleazoid to build a stupid fucking wall. Are these people Mexicans? I thought they were gonna pay for the wall. Their donor list must be pure grifter gold, every one a sucker and every one with a weakness that can be easily exploited.

5 years in a cell without a drink will not be a happy for Steve, he might be facing lawsuits for Trump related shit that will clean him out, by the time he is released he might have no money left. He won't go to trial until after the new year, or even be sentenced if he pleads guilty until next year. I wonder if they cut Donald in for a peice of the action?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former Donald Trump advisor Steve Bannon arrested on fraud charges*





Former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon has been arrested after being charged with defrauding hundreds of thousands of donors through the “We Build the Wall” campaign. For access to live and exclusive video from CNBC subscribe to CNBC PRO: https://cnb.cx/2NGeIvi

Former White House chief strategist Steve Bannon was arrested Thursday after being charged with defrauding hundreds of thousands of donors through his “We Build the Wall” fundraising campaign.

Bannon and three associates were indicted in a federal investigation in the Southern District of New York. Prosecutors allege the four defrauded donors by raising “more than $25 million to build a wall along the southern border of the United States,” but some of that money was used for personal gain.

The United States Postal Inspection Service assisted in the investigation.

Others in the indictment are Timothy Shea, a 49-year-old from Colorado accused of owning a shell company, Brian Kolfage, a disabled Iraq war veteran, and Andrew Badolato, who according to his own website was a contributor to Breitbart News, the conservative publication Bannon used to run.

The campaign was intended to raise money to help President Donald Trump fulfill a campaign promise to build a border wall. Instead, prosecutors allege that Bannon and his team profited off the arrangement.

The indictment said the defendants “collectively received hundreds of thousands of dollars in donor funds from ‘We Build the Wall,’ which they each used in a manner inconsistent with the organization’s public representations.”

“The defendants defrauded hundreds of thousands of donors, capitalizing on their interest in funding a border wall to raise millions of dollars, under the false pretense that all of that money would be spent on construction,” Acting U.S. Attorney Audrey Strauss said in a statement. “While repeatedly assuring donors that Brian Kolfage, the founder and public face of We Build the Wall, would not be paid a cent, the defendants secretly schemed to pass hundreds of thousands of dollars to Kolfage, which he used to fund his lavish lifestyle. We thank the USPIS for their partnership in investigating this case, and we remain dedicated to rooting out and prosecuting fraud wherever we find it.”

The White House declined to comment. A spokeswoman for Bannon did not return a request for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpy's* telling the MAGA morons to not buy Goodyear..i think if you need new tires now would be a good time..prove to Trumpy* his boycotts don't work only those from 70% do. Make sure they know it's because of Trumpy* you are there..he thinks he's going to ruin people..?
> 
> *We control this country not Trumpy*!*
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

@UncleBuck my Florida ballot came today.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296898896304787456


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296898896304787456


sadly there is video after all these people got money saying just the opposite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 22, 2020)

*Chris Hayes: In Every Aspect Of His Life, Donald Trump Is A Cheater | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes: “From his businesses, to his election, to his presidency, to his reelection—it is all one story. Donald Trump is a cheater.”


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 22, 2020)

The world’s largest wealth manager explains how the Fed has completely altered how the stock market works — and says the S&P 500 can climb another 9% by next June


Spencer Platt/Getty Images - The Federal Reserve's unprecedented monetary easing decoupled the stock and Treasury markets, but it might play right into investors' hands, Mark Haefele, chief investment officer at UBS, said Thursday. - Treasury yields typically rise when stocks do, but the Fed's...




news.google.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> The world’s largest wealth manager explains how the Fed has completely altered how the stock market works — and says the S&P 500 can climb another 9% by next June
> 
> 
> Spencer Platt/Getty Images - The Federal Reserve's unprecedented monetary easing decoupled the stock and Treasury markets, but it might play right into investors' hands, Mark Haefele, chief investment officer at UBS, said Thursday. - Treasury yields typically rise when stocks do, but the Fed's...
> ...



the dow is completely over-valued (obvious). so why did the FED inject the $ now and not when W Bush dropped it to 8k?


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 22, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the dow is completely over-valued (obvious). so why did the FED inject the $ now and not when W Bush dropped it to 8k?


Wealth really runs the gubment now. Drain those swamps.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Wealth really runs the gubment now. Drain those swamps.


typical rightie- things not going your way? change the goalposts.


----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2020)

Dang! That's one clean toylet, ...y'all. C'mon, nah!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2020)

Quote of the day from a escort that was employed by tRUmp, she describes his penis.


"It's like a small mushroom that a dog chewed on"


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297334790459457537


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2020)

The flood gates are starting to open and there will be so much of this stuff coming out before the election, a lot of it has been held back until now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2020)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> View attachment 4661634


That is great! What a great art project. If we could get a group of people together and a few hundred toilets made ready to go like that and Put them next to mailboxes . It seems like a legitimate “installation” art project to me . That’s what you call Artistic License and Trump can’t sue over it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is great! What a great art project. If we could get a group of people together and a few hundred toilets made ready to go like that and Put them next to mailboxes . It seems like a legitimate “installation” art project to me . That’s what you call Artistic License and Trump can’t sue over it.


I think a small ceramic disk, say 3" in dia. with a photo of Donald printed on it. Ya place it in the bottom of the toilet bowl for target practice, try to get a pic with his mouth open. I'll bet ya could sell millions of em, call it the Trump toilet target...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2020)

It's become a cottage industry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4662178
> 
> View attachment 4662179
> 
> It's become a cottage industry.


A ready made market, get creative, maybe Donald Voodoo doll kits, complete with pins. Get me China on the phone! 
How about something for halloween, miniature Donalds tied to a stake that would squirm and squeal as they burned! Folks could burn em on their lawns as they sing the national anthem...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 4662178
> 
> View attachment 4662179
> 
> It's become a cottage industry.


The toilet seat would be a funny prank to do in restaurants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Proof racists are suckers.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*George Will: Republican Party Living In Fear Of Voters | MTP Daily | MSNBC*





Columnist George Will says the GOP has enabled President Trump, and “fear” is the main reason they aren’t pushing back, “The Republican Party today lives in terror of its voters, and that’s, again, a very dangerous political condition.”


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think a small ceramic disk, say 3" in dia. with a photo of Donald printed on it. Ya place it in the bottom of the toilet bowl for target practice, try to get a pic with his mouth open. I'll bet ya could sell millions of em, call it the Trump toilet target...


The possibilities are endless . Dump Trump ... flush the turd on November 3rd. A nice action packed sticker for the functioning toilet is this one. So when you take a shit and flush you can say, eat that you motherfucker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

*Neal Katyal: The Republican Party Is Becoming ‘Really A Con’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Former acting solicitor general Neal Katyal tells Ali Velshi that Steve Bannon’s arrest shows that it’s “not a bug, it’s a feature” of the modern day GOP to scam their base. Republicans claim their actions are to better the American people but, in reality, according to Katyal, they’re oftentimes just lining their pockets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The toilet seat would be a funny prank to do in restaurants.


Decal kits would work... I'm surprised the Chinese aren't right on this shit, maybe I'll check Aliexpress...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2020)

I thought that orange baboon *did *complain about toilets and dishwashers at some point. Flushing or something stupid like that. Don’t remember specifics .

Too focused on November to care.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2020)

Waiting for high button shoes to make a comeback on his watch ....


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Proof racists are suckers.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *George Will: Republican Party Living In Fear Of Voters | MTP Daily | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


he might tweet about you and 'hit you back 15x harder'. Trump* Family Motto. Bullies..nothing but bullies..what a little terror he was that they had to ship his ass to military school- the only Trump* they did that to.

even The Trump* family couldn't handle him.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I thought that orange baboon *did *complain about toilets and dishwashers at some point. Flushing or something stupid like that. Don’t remember specifics .
> 
> Too focused on November to care.


yes because at the WH which is outfitted with water saving device..he has to flush his stanky McD load 15x harder..i can't believe we have to listen to how many times he flushes at a press conference.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yes because at the WH which is outfitted with water saving device..he has to flush his stanky McD load 15x harder..i can't believe we have to listen to how many times he flushes at a press conference.


well ... he *is *full of shit ... so there’s that.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Proof racists are suckers.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *George Will: Republican Party Living In Fear Of Voters | MTP Daily | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Mr. Will is saying the Republican base is more extreme that its most of its elected officials in DC. They will vote in representatives who are more extreme than the ones currently in place. They endorse violence and celebrate bringing guns to peaceful demonstrations. They won't stop after the election regardless of the result. Florida looks to be ready to vote in a Q conspiracy nut. Expect more to follow.

Examples of the escalation in right wing fascism: Last week in Portland, one fascist goon fired off two rounds during a particularly tense moment in a confrontation between fascists and the people of Portland. A belated arrest was made later. This week, Portland's police clearly protected fascists while cracking Portlander heads.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2020)

quick question to the engineering guys @DIY-HP-LED @Budley Doright @hillbill @dandyrandy i'm watching HBO Chernobyl, when the 3 guys go into the water before the miners, they were pumping something..it seemed like it was oxygen supply but don't they have tanks for that this was 1986? or could they not use tank with high radiation? thank you in advance for your thoughts:














Chernobyl: Why did the nuclear reactor explode and could it happen again?


What is a positive void coefficient and how did it contribute to the reactor explosion on April 26, 1986?




www.cnet.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 23, 2020)

No idea. Graphite makes poor control rods from what I understand. Tanks were self contained but nothing really stops that kind of radiation. At least that you could wear. Graphite burns nicely. Runaways can happen.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah, shit. Who doesn't need a laugh?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

*Chuck: Trump Is 'Sounding Increasingly Desperate' | Meet The Press | NBC News*





President Trump will have four days to rewrite the Democrats' portrayal of him as the great threat to American democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> quick question to the engineering guys @DIY-HP-LED @Budley Doright @hillbill @dandyrandy i'm watching HBO Chernobyl, when the 3 guys go into the water before the miners, they were pumping something..it seemed like it was oxygen supply but don't they have tanks for that this was 1986? or could they not use tank with high radiation? thank you in advance for your thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an engineer, muchless a nuclear one, didn't watch the clip, but they might have been using surface compressed air in shallow water, In depths above 30 feet they are often used for extended time dives. At this depth though, there is a decompression time limit so divers can work for hours, at greater depths nitrogen is gradually absorbed into the blood as a liquid like CO2 is soda pop or beer.

I used to scuba dive many years ago


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 23, 2020)

Sounds like Glenn wants to put a lot of republicans in prison, fucking near the whole GOP congress!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump's Unfitness for Office per his Sister Maryanne Trump Barry and his DHS Appointee Miles Taylor*





Two important voices have been heard in recent days that further highlight Trump's unfitness for officer. Here's what his sister Maryanne Trump Barry, a retired federal court judge, has to say about her brother. Perhaps even more importantly, Trump's appointee, former Chief of Staff of the Department of Homeland Security, has come forward and explained how Trump poses a threat to America's national security.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

quarantinewhile:









Kushner says Israel-UAE deal 'should increase the probability' that UAE gets F-35 jets


Jared Kushner suggested Sunday in an interview with CNN's Fareed Zakaria that the recent peace agreement between Israel and the United Arab Emirates "should increase the probability" of an F-35 jet sale to the UAE.




www.cnn.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> quarantinewhile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, obsolete weaponry. Nobody is going to have "dogfights" in the air again. Not now that there are unmanned armaments.

It goes even deeper than money.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yeah, obsolete weaponry. Nobody is going to have "dogfights" in the air again. Not now that there are unmanned armaments.
> 
> It goes even deeper than money.


more than anyone could possibly know.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yeah, obsolete weaponry. Nobody is going to have "dogfights" in the air again. Not now that there are unmanned armaments.
> 
> It goes even deeper than money.


so did i trick everyone with Kim Jong Un?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

quarantinewhile:









First Case of COVID-19 Reinfection Confirmed


Viral sequence disparity indicates Hong Kong case not simply prolonged infection




www.medpagetoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I thought that orange baboon *did *complain about toilets and dishwashers at some point. Flushing or something stupid like that. Don’t remember specifics .
> 
> Too focused on November to care.


Come November just make sure ya flush Trump! I figure Americans need to be scared about three things right now, Trump, covid and a banking collapse before the election or just after. If bank cards stop working everybody is fucked, there is not enough cash in circulation anyway, you might have 20K in the bank, but if it's shut down and yer card(s) don't work...

Perhaps Rob Roy's dream of a barter economy may come true in America, soup kitchens, bread lines and food banks for many before it's over. Destitution and upheaval for many lie in the not too distant future, if not the present, eviction and mass homelessness lie ahead for many Americans. What have you got to lose? He said, well apparently your lives, health, jobs, economy, health care, homes and places in your community, it will most likely get worse before it gets better, even if Joe wins in Nov.

The good we do lives beyond us just as the evil does, Donald will leave a lot of evil, death and destruction, Joe will inherit a bankrupt graveyard. I figure Joe with a lot of willing hands and majorities in the house and senate can get ya back on yer feet in a year. America is a powerful nation, when the right person holds the reins of that immense power, you'll see what Uncle Sam can do when he shits out Trump and the GOP like a case of food poisoning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

*Let's talk about country folk and their responses to the law....*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Come November just make sure ya flush Trump! I figure Americans need to be scared about three things right now, Trump, covid and a* banking collapse before the election or just afte*r. If bank cards stop working everybody is fucked, there is not enough cash in circulation anyway, you might have 20K in the bank, but if it's shut down and yer card(s) don't work...
> 
> Perhaps Rob Roy's dream of a barter economy may come true in America, soup kitchens, bread lines and food banks for many before it's over. Destitution and upheaval for many lie in the not too distant future, if not the present, eviction and mass homelessness lie ahead for many Americans. What have you got to lose? He said, well apparently your lives, health, jobs, economy, health care, homes and places in your community, it will most likely get worse before it gets better, even if Joe wins in Nov.
> 
> The good we do lives beyond us just as the evil does, Donald will leave a lot of evil, death and destruction, Joe will inherit a bankrupt graveyard. I figure Joe with a lot of willing hands and majorities in the house and senate can get ya back on yer feet in a year. America is a powerful nation, when the right person holds the reins of that immense power, you'll see what Uncle Sam can do when he shits out Trump and the GOP like a case of food poisoning.


i thought you were being a henny penny- i stand corrected. 30M unable to pay rent..? i have $2 of my $194 SNAP until 9/5..i have enough money from my unemployment received last 30 days $384 for my CO ID and the Lyft to get there and back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

And the hits keep coming.. Time to replace the SDNY AG, or maybe "reorganise" the whole thing, like the post office, won't help with the NY state AG. Does Donald know this though? The state of NY can indict him though, president or not. Can he serve as POTUS from a cell in Singsing? Donald will try!

Yet more filth to assault the senses my benumbed American friends, another reason for Donald to win at all costs, and failing that run for Russia on AF1 with every secret he can lay his hands on to bargain with after nov 3rd. Vlad better take him in, cause he might nuke Russia on the way back home.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New York Attorney General Reveals Investigation Into Trump Organization | MTP Daily | MSNBC*




NBC News Correspondent Tom Winter discusses the latest investigation by the New York Attorney General into Trump organization.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think a small ceramic disk, say 3" in dia. with a photo of Donald printed on it. Ya place it in the bottom of the toilet bowl for target practice, try to get a pic with his mouth open. I'll bet ya could sell millions of em, call it the Trump toilet target...


put in urinals right down by the cake.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2020)

Jerry Falwell jr. Resigns - Sexual deviant put on blast as a cuckold by “ friend “ ..... 

A “ friend “ that participated... lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jerry Falwell jr. Resigns - Sexual deviant put on blast as a cuckold by “ friend “ .....
> 
> A “ friend “ that participated... lol.
> 
> View attachment 4663656


Judgement day!









Report: Former Pool Boy Describes Years-Long Sexual Relationship With Jerry Falwell Jr. And Wife


Falwell Jr. recently took an indefinite leave of absence from his position as president of Liberty University, one of the world’s largest Christian schools.




www.forbes.com





*Report: Former Pool Boy Describes Years-Long Sexual Relationship With Jerry Falwell Jr. And Wife*

*TOPLINE*

A former pool attendant turned business partner of Jerry Falwell Jr. claims he engaged in a years-long sexual relationship with the recently departed Liberty University president and his wife, stoking renewed controversy surrounding the leading Christian conservative figurehead and President Trump ally. 

KEY FACTS
In a Reuters report published Monday, Giancarlo Granda, who says he met the Falwells at age 20 while working as a pool attendant in a Miami Beach hotel, detailed a years-long relationship with the couple that involved him having sex with Becki Falwell while Jerry Falwell Jr. watched. 

“Becki and I developed an intimate relationship and Jerry enjoyed watching from the corner of the room,” Granda, now 29-years-old, told Reuters, describing sexual encounters in hotels in Miami and New York, and at the couple’s Virginia home, “multiple times per year.” 

Granda provided emails, text messages and other evidence to support his claims. 

After Reuters reached out to the Falwells about the claims, Jerry Falwell Jr. sent a 1,200-word statement to the Washington Examiner in which he said his wife had an engaged in an “inappropriate personal relationship” with Granda which he had used to try and extort money, but made no mention of his own involvement. 

Granda’s connection to the Falwells made news in 2018 when Buzzfeed reported the details of a business they all launched together, which ended in a falling out and lawsuit in which Granda claimed he’d been wrongly cut out. 

On Friday, Liberty University’s board of trustees said it had not yet made a decision “whether or not to retain Falwell as president” after he was put on “indefinite leave” on August 7. 

The university did not respond to Forbes’s questions about how the Reuters report would impact the board’s decision, and Jerry Falwell’s lawyer Michael Bowe did not immediately respond to a request for comment. 

CRUCIAL QUOTE
Granda, who said he began the sexual relationship with the Falwells willingly the month he met them in 2018, now says his “immaturity, naiveté, instability or a combination thereof” made him the “ideal target” for the Falwells, and he feels he was preyed upon.

KEY BACKGROUND 
Falwell came under the spotlight earlier this month after posting a picture of himself on a yacht while on vacation with his pants unzipped, his midriff hanging out, a drink in-hand and his arm around a woman. 
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jerry Falwell jr. Resigns - Sexual deviant put on blast as a cuckold by “ friend “ .....
> 
> A “ friend “ that participated... lol.
> 
> View attachment 4663656


This seems appropriate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

*The RNC Kicks Off With A Flurry Of GOP Endorsements… For Joe Biden | Deadline | MSNBC*





Former RNC Chairman Michael Steele, Washington Post White House bureau chief Phil Rucker, and former Democratic Congresswoman Donna Edwards weigh in on the over two dozen former Republican members of Congress announcing their support for the Democratic candidate for president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

*Elise Jordan: I Am Shocked With ‘How Precipitously Of A Fall The GOP Has Taken’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





In light of the RNC not announcing a new platform, just their ‘enthusiastic support’ for Donald Trump, MSNBC and NBC News political analyst Elise Jordan speaks with disbelief about what the Republican party has turned into.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

*Louis DeJoy's Testimony to Congress: Mail Trucks are Rolling BUT the Mail Remains on the Docks*






Louis DeJoy, millionaire Republican donor and newly minted Postmaster General, testified to Congress about the reasons for the dramatic slowing of the mail. Who is Louis DeJoy? What are his qualifications to be Postmaster General? And how is he connected to Michael Cohen and Elliott Broidy? Most importantly, what good is it if the mail trucks are rolling on time IF . . . they don't contain all mail they are responsible to deliver. Here are the answers to those questions and more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

Eric is an imbecile like his dad, if he ends up on the stand they are all fucked! He would be defenseless in the face of a competent prosecutor, easy meat who could bring them all down. Forrest Gump was a "jenius" when compared to Eric, Eric is so slack jawed he nearly drools and is evidence that Donald should have been castrated many years ago as purely a practical matter.

No wonder the base identifies with these stupid cocksuckers, they are alike in many ways, none of them good.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Eric Trump Takes 5th In New York Probe Into Trump Org. Finances | The Beat With Ari Melber | MSNBC*






Eric Trump is now “refusing to appear” for an interview as part of a New York investigation of President Trump and the Trump Organization’s finances. The New York AG now asking a judge to order the Trump Organization VP to provide testimony under oath. MSNBC Analyst Neal Katyal joins MSNBC’s Chief Legal Correspondent Ari Melber to break down what this means for the Trump family. Katyal arguing, “it’s a pattern with these Trumps. They’re always afraid to face the music.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2020)

You want corruption?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> You want corruption?


Didn't Donald once say only guilty people take the 5th? There's a clip of it somewhere on Youtube I'm sure. Eric is the weak link for sure and the old Don must be concerned, not for Eric, but about what he might say! If he opens his mouth Donald won't pardon him and he can't commute a sentence that has not been imposed yet, not even a trial would be held until he is out of office.

One thing many people forget, the new congress can act after Jan 3rd and can have legislation on the inauguration podium for Joe to sign along with a bunch of executive orders. The congress can also act after election day to remove Donald, there might be a lot of pissed off future unemployed republicans there by then. After election day it might be a new ball game, especially if Mitch loses bigly in the senate and extra especially if Mitch loses his own seat because of Trump. You could see a few weeks of a Pence presidency, depending on what Donald does and other things that might come to light. As McCain said, the shoes are dropping off the centipede, as soon as the rocks are lifted and the sunlight hits the slime.


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 24, 2020)

Only good.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Only good.


for himself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 24, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Only good.


170,000 dead Americans say otherwise, as will tens of millions of living voters, Trump is fucked and apparently so are you, when it comes to being a decent human being. To not know right from wrong or not to care, is a burden to bear much like intellectual retardation, it blinds you to the larger reality. To support a moron with a repeatedly demonstrated IQ of 78 for POTUS means you gotta be even dumber than Donald.


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2020)

Hahribble, wut dis cuntry has become. Just hahribble.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

vote republicans out


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 24, 2020)

Trump’s postmaster in action. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297988303145312257


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt On Trump RNC: This Is What Propaganda Looks Like | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

*Schmidt On GOP’s Trump Loyalty: They’re Wonderfully Adept Bootlickers | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Eric is an imbecile like his dad, if he ends up on the stand they are all fucked! He would be defenseless in the face of a competent prosecutor, easy meat who could bring them all down. Forrest Gump was a "jenius" when compared to Eric, Eric is so slack jawed he nearly drools and is evidence that Donald should have been castrated many years ago as purely a practical matter.
> 
> No wonder the base identifies with these stupid cocksuckers, they are alike in many ways, none of them good.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

*Let's talk about how to take a fall well with your neighbors....*


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Only good.


retarded


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 25, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Only good.



It is certainly difficult to believe that you are this dense! Good for you, Forrest.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 25, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> retarded



I think this guy was Justanotherhead. 

Remember that pea-brain?


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump’s postmaster in action.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297988303145312257


Katie Porter is badass.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump’s postmaster in action.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297988303145312257


Katie Porter. She will be a positive force in the future.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2020)

LOL, here come the white house polygraphs again, this will drive the orange idiot crazy.










Miles Taylor, other former and current admin officials form anti-Trump group


At least two senior officials currently serving in the Trump administration are joining the group, “anonymously, at least at the outset,” Taylor said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2020)

Not sure I like the new rose garden.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

Does the statue pee ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

Portland Trump Troopers -


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

Surprising that SWAT not setting up a barrett M95 on some roof and cherry picking those MAGA maniacs . I would. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

REPUBS have become MEME GODS ...
That bitch really tested my ears 
BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 25, 2020)

*NY Attorney General Tish James Subpoenas Eric Trump. Eric Trump Pleads the Fifth. What's Next?*





As part of her investigation into possible financial crimes by the Trump organization, NY AG Leticia James subpoenaed Eric Trump, Donald Trump's son. We just learned that Eric Trump refused to comply with the subpoena by invoking his 5th Amendment right against self incrimination. This video explores who can invoke the 5th Amendment right against self incrimination and what a prosecutor's next steps are when it happenes. We also discuss whether Eric Trump is now a member of the "5th Amendment club" together with his father and his brother, Don Jr.


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 25, 2020)

What kind of a surreal nightmare is this, huh?


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2020)

This is long, but sincere. Take it in short doses, if necessary.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2020)

just how many billions did the GOP sell out to Russia for?


----------



## topcat (Aug 25, 2020)

Der Rushuns also hacked the RNC computers, but haven't released anything from that hack...yet. They have a lot over the Republican congress, is my guess.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

DAY 2 of REPUB LIE-A-PALOOZA looks even thicker in shit ......


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 25, 2020)

http://imgur.com/U7CVkPd


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 25, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> REPUBS have become MEME GODS ...
> That bitch really tested my ears
> BWHAHAHAHA
> 
> View attachment 4664736


Aaaaaw! Maybe Kimberley just needs some rest, on the end of a sedative dart? Or maybe some soporific Indica in her food?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 25, 2020)

GOLDENHAIR 007 .... hilarious.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298423710848888833


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2020)

Bunkerboy is having his illegal freak show from the white house because he's a coward. He's hiding behind his new fences like the coward he is, if the protesters get too close he will scurry to his bunker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Bunkerboy is having his illegal freak show from the white house because he's a coward. He's hiding behind his new fences like the coward he is, if the protesters get too close he will scurry to his bunker.


Since it's illegal, the networks shouldn't carry it, they must be taking a ratings hit. Journalist and others have to watch it all, Jesus what a fucking job!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> just how many billions did the GOP sell out to Russia for?











Did Putin help elect Trump to restore $500 billion Exxon oil deal killed by sanctions


Follow the money: Will Trump repay Putin by ending Russian sanctions and killing the Paris climate deal?




thinkprogress.org






Exxon thinks it needs to be the gas station for the china one road.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

weird and 'no' family does not go in the squad car ever.









Miami police officer's wife dies after she gets trapped for hours in the back of his work vehicle | CNN


Clara Paulino, the wife of a Miami police officer, died after being found unconscious in the back of her husband's police SUV last week amid temperatures in the 90s.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2020)

Why would she voluntarily put herself in the car, there is no believable answer.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

no believable answer when you know family's not allowed near the patrol car as any cop wife does..a nice neat way of getting away with murder, maybe..husband is the first to be looked at and he's the one who knows what a death trap that back seat is.

who knew? (the cop)

husband murder one..let's be clear, she was boiled/steamed alive..florida 90s = 140-150 inside.

PS. this isn't the Andy Griffith Show of the 60s family doesn't get rides or have any personal belongings in there period..that car is their office with front seat computer and guns; nowhere for anyone to sit and back is molded plastic for easy cleaning with hose- it's a mini paddy wagon.

it is locked at all times.

Clara was 56 Latinx..her phone found on the patio (south florida? there would be no way she would be separated from her phone)..husband: 'honey can you help me with something?' the windows were blacked out; no foot traffic in that part of the neighborhood?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Did Putin help elect Trump to restore $500 billion Exxon oil deal killed by sanctions
> 
> 
> Follow the money: Will Trump repay Putin by ending Russian sanctions and killing the Paris climate deal?
> ...


the answer is yes all the treasure awaits in the Black Sea and Putin wants what's there having been thwarted by Obama sanctions.

it's *exactly* what all the .pdf's are about.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

Experts feared the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally could be a superspreading event. More than 70 coronavirus cases are already linked to it | CNN


More than 70 Covid-19 cases have now been linked to an event that drew thousands of tourists to a small South Dakota city earlier this month, CNN surveys of state health departments show.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

*Trump Promises Pardons to DHS Officials if They'll Violate U.S. Immigration Laws to Keep People Out*





We just learned from one of Donald Trump's appointees, Miles Taylor, Chief of Staff for the Department of Homeland Security, that Trump encouraged DHS officials to violate U.S. immigration laws by offering to pardon them if they got in trouble. 

What crime, if any, did Trump commit by promising these corrupt pardons? And how untouchable are presidential pardons? After spending 30 years as a federal prosecutor, here's my take on these questions.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 26, 2020)

@1:25


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

*Let's talk about how conservatives are backing AOC....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2020)

And the hits just keep on coming ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> And the hits just keep on coming ....


Donald seems to have more conservatives and republicans gunning for him than democrats, how many of these organisations are there running ads now over 2 months before the election? How many extrumper testimonials? Joe and the democrats have hardly lifted a finger against Trump and the republicans, why should they, if your enemy is digging his own grave, get out of his way! In this case Donald is way down in the hole using dynamite on the bedrock of his base, having given up on the pickaxe. These conservatives are shoveling the dirt back in the hole on top of Donald and will hopefully bury him along with the stars and bars.

Joe needs to stick to plans and future action, solutions to get America back on its feet ASAP, he need not spent too much time getting shit on his shoe by stepping on Donald, except in the debates, there Donald would get a bull whipping, not a horse whipping.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2020)

*Donald Trump Jr. Denies Rumors That He Was On Cocaine During His RNC Speech .... maybe Adderall 


*

Donald Trump Jr. has denied rumors that he was under the influence of cocaine while delivering his Republican National Convention speech on Monday night.

Speaking to “Fox & Friends” host Steve Doocy on Wednesday, Trump Jr. addressed his sweaty forehead and “glassy” eyes” during the speech — features that had been noticed across social media and even by “The Late Show” host Stephen Colbert, who speculated that he was high. 

*“I guess there must have been something with the lighting,”* Trump Jr. said. “They started doing this trending thing — ‘Donald Trump Jr.‘s on cocaine’ and all of that — I said, no no no. You have me confused with Hunter Biden.”

Hunter Biden, the second son of Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden, has struggled with using cocaine and other drugs in the past and was discharged from the Navy Reserve in 2013 after failing a drug test.


“It was pretty ridiculous,” Trump Jr. continued. “When they can’t attack the delivery, when they can’t attack the substance, they gotta attack something.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Donald Trump Jr. Denies Rumors That He Was On Cocaine During His RNC Speech .... maybe Adderall
> 
> View attachment 4665909*
> 
> ...


Dunno if drugs would be strong enough, being Donald's son would do it and drugs would help cope with the fact, suicide would be a viable option too...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2020)

The Divine Miss M has torched Melania .... badly . Had to issue an apology tweet later but she is fucking savage .
Couldn't stop laughing , picturing her sassy ass !
BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2020)

My favorite quote from last night's RNC "thingie".

"Mobs torch our cities while popular members of Congress promote the same socialism that my father fought against in World War II."


???


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2020)

I got about 3 minutes into it and I shut it off and went to bed. I hate how brazen Trump's cult is with just flat out lying and pretending like they have the high moral ground because they know their brainwashed cultists will buy it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

Here is what Fox news did to the country and why they need to put cable and large social media companies under FCC control and make them apply for licencing. Existing fox affiliates or portions of FOX who operate under FCC license should have those licenses removed permanently. Here is but a small example of public irresponsibility on their part, there have been far worse crimes concerning public health disinformation and fostering social division. Fox news is a public health menace and unworthy of a broadcast license, that license comes with public responsibilities too. If Trump loses, Fox news should lose too, they went all in for Trumpism and became a propaganda machine for America's destruction. It's not just Trump or America, it's Fox news or America too. The investors should take a mighty big hit and rightly so, no tax write offs for it either!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lawrence O'Donnell: FOX News Advocating 'Vigilantism' Over Kenosha Protests | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell reacts to Tucker Carlson's take on the deadly shooting at the Jacob Blake protests. Carlson said, 'How shocked are we that 17-year-olds with rifles decided they had to maintain order when no one else would?'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

*Stephen Colbert: I Didn't Watch The RNC Tonight, And I Feel Great About It*





At a time when the NBA is showing more leadership than the RNC, our host found it pointless to watch Republicans spend Night 3 of their convention talking about everything but what's really going on in America, where 180,000 people have been lost to a pandemic and heavily-armed Rambo wannabes murder people in the streets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

Another thing Trump has done to America, though there was fertile ground for this sort of bullshit. Another reason racists are a national security threat, aside from treason and becoming an enemy 5th column, witting or not. I think the department of homeland security should follow the data and be guided by the facts when executing their sworn duties, hopefully after January they will be. I believe a new FBI director might be required, because the current one will have much to answer for, as will many others.

*Right Wing extremist groups are responsible for
2/3 of terror attacks and plots in in 2019; 90% in 2020 (Jan-May)



https://www.csis.org/analysis/escalating-terrorism-problem-united-states


*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

BAT SHIT CRAZY TIME ! 

Trump the Chump wants a drug test done on biden before debates ... how about starting with your son instead ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BAT SHIT CRAZY TIME !
> 
> Trump the Chump wants a drug test done on biden before debates ... how about starting with your son instead ?
> 
> View attachment 4666698View attachment 4666699


Biden should make an ad baiting Donald about his "secret" brain pill, it's called exercise, diet and a healthy lifestyle. How about Joe says ok for the drug test, right after the 2 mile foot race on national TV around the reflecting pool! Let's seeya lumber around the pool fatboy!

I imagine them bone spurs would act up again. Bone Spurs are for life and Donald should still have them or the scars from the surgery, show us the Xrays, you wanted to see Obama's birth certificate and record of marks, now you want Joe drug tested, show us the Xrays. How about Donald and Joe go for an MRI brain scan, with a panel of experts interpreting the results!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BAT SHIT CRAZY TIME !
> 
> Trump the Chump wants a drug test done on biden before debates ... how about starting with your son instead ?
> 
> View attachment 4666698View attachment 4666699


I don't think there is gonna be a debate, if there is, Donald will run from the stage with blood running out of his asshole after Joe rips him an oversized one. Next day he will say Joe was all hyped up on drugs like a crazy person, while he tells us not to believe what we saw, but a new reality.

I've seen Joe in action in the past, he's still got it in him, the stutter disappears when he gets pissed, Joe can rip a strip off someone like no one else can, he has a tongue like a razor if moved to use it. Most people become articulate when pissed, all the shyness disappears as they lay it on the line, Joe like most Americans has much to be pissed about. I figure Joe should piss Donald off so much he snowflakes out and storms off the stage in a rage. I also figure calling him a moron and saying he has a professionally assessed IQ 78 that he demonstrates daily, would be highly effective, if you want to piss off a pretentious moron, call him a moron. The fact he is a liar is well known and won't have much impact, but calling him a dummy and a loser will get the desired effect.

Once Joe drives Donald from the stage and humiliates him on the way out the door, he owns the venue and should immediately forget Donald and focus on the plan for recovery and the future. Donald is very reactive and if you know his triggers you can play him like a fish, he needs to get his ego through the moment and will do anything to do it, overwhelm him, shock and awe, make panic and retreat his mode of survival. Speak the outrage of the American people, be their voice of justice and accountability until he's gone from the venue, only Trump's hardcore base could be offended. Joe wouldn't lose an honest vote by speaking the simple truth to Donald's face and calling him what he is and what his own cabinet has called him, a moron, then proceed to prove it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BAT SHIT CRAZY TIME !
> 
> Trump the Chump wants a drug test done on biden before debates ... how about starting with your son instead ?
> 
> View attachment 4666698View attachment 4666699


i saw a reply on twitter: "Skip the drug test and how about a 10th grade civics test. Loser withdraws from the race"


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BAT SHIT CRAZY TIME !
> 
> Trump the Chump wants a drug test done on biden before debates ... how about starting with your son instead ?
> 
> View attachment 4666698View attachment 4666699


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 27, 2020)

this is good..









He 'froze': Kamala Harris blasts Trump's pandemic response - CNN Video


Democratic Vice Presidential Nominee Sen. Kamala Harris delivers remarks ahead of President Donald Trump's acceptance speech on the final night of the Republican National Convention.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't think there is gonna be a debate, if there is, Donald will run from the stage with blood running out of his asshole after Joe rips him an oversized one. Next day he will say Joe was all hyped up on drugs like a crazy person, while he tells us not to believe what we saw, but a new reality.
> 
> I've seen Joe in action in the past, he's still got it in him, the stutter disappears when he gets pissed, Joe can rip a strip off someone like no one else can, he has a tongue like a razor if moved to use it. Most people become articulate when pissed, all the shyness disappears as they lay it on the line, Joe like most Americans has much to be pissed about. I figure Joe should piss Donald off so much he snowflakes out and storms off the stage in a rage. I also figure calling him a moron and saying he has a professionally assessed IQ 78 that he demonstrates daily, would be highly effective, if you want to piss off a pretentious moron, call him a moron. The fact he is a liar is well known and won't have much impact, but calling him a dummy and a loser will get the desired effect.
> 
> Once Joe drives Donald from the stage and humiliates him on the way out the door, he owns the venue and should immediately forget Donald and focus on the plan for recovery and the future. Donald is very reactive and if you know his triggers you can play him like a fish, he needs to get his ego through the moment and will do anything to do it, overwhelm him, shock and awe, make panic and retreat his mode of survival. Speak the outrage of the American people, be their voice of justice and accountability until he's gone from the venue, only Trump's hardcore base could be offended. Joe wouldn't lose an honest vote by speaking the simple truth to Donald's face and calling him what he is and what his own cabinet has called him, a moron, then proceed to prove it.


You are correct , trump would be more reactive to direct confrontation, siding with insults than substance. He currently has no platform still , no forward vision .... more empty promises , more schtick. Sadly , he really doesn’t have any real accomplishments - Did mexico finally pay ?

America is leading in what again ?! Asking for a friend. Misery and death is his calling card. The systematic raping of coffers and “ deals “. He is struggling to hold on to his “ get out of jail “ card .
His base is nothing more than war mongering idiots that couldn’t even grasp how much deceit and lying is happening right under their noses. They are indeed a waste of oxygen. Republican run government has always seem to flow with drama.

Just line up the inmate buses on Nov. 3rd , tell the fat orange retard there’s diet coke and “ cheeseberders “ in the back. Grab those horse toothed kids of his and shackle them up too. Pelosi once mentioned “ we may have to fumigate the white house “ after he leaves. She was spot on.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

What a great vid .... all of you naysayers about creepy joe can eat a dick. Biden is cut from the cloth of decency, his caring nature for people is indisputable, would trump *ever *console anyone ither than someone he wants to stick his dick into ?

Fuck trump and his legacy ... bad father bad human.
GO JOE


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pelosi once mentioned “ we may have to fumigate the white house “ after he leaves. She was spot on.


Count the silverware too, they will try to steal the place blind before they leave.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

He will slash obama portrait “ accidentally “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

A blast from the past .... 2012 Rup Campaign using an Obama impersonator ...... SAD

Check out the racial jokes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 27, 2020)

*Trump Niece Explains How RNC Is Designed To Mask Donald Trump's Character Flaws | MSNBC*





Mary Trump, niece of Donald Trump, discusses the shortcomings in Donald Trump's character, like a lack of empathy for other humans, that the speeches at the Republican National Convention are designed to disguise.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

RNC Chapter 4 : COVID SOUP 

Watching all of the exposed visitors , chump family ( and kids ) , staff and assorted red idiots sucking down each other’s 
particle drifts ..... all show and doomsday prophecies . Kinda watching if hair gets parted down the middle ..... 

Current Shit level :


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 27, 2020)

If the fat tub of goo spent that much effort in covid as his Fireworks du Soleil Vegas / 4th of July / New Years ball drop we might be in a better spot. Opera singers and fluff . Bewildered looks as God bless America is sung . And assorted hits from an Old KTeL record if American hymns ....

“ Come one everybody ... let’s go “ to silent non singing crowds ... *crickets
( haha )


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 27, 2020)

The democratic FACT checker is in need of a substantial pay raise after tonight ! Thought the kid I listen to /trust was gonna POP after he made his presentation putting trumps bs in check .


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 28, 2020)

I remember the biggest scandal of the Obama administration.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299300946980212736


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2020)

interesting.









Japan's Prime Minister Shinzo Abe resigns for health reasons


Shinzo Abe, the longest-serving Japanese prime minister in history, has resigned, citing health reasons.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2020)

*What will the GOP be without Trump?*





The Republican National Convention was almost entirely built around President Donald Trump. Videos praised his accomplishments, speakers fawned over his leadership, and in unusual move, he planned to appear every night of the convention. This left many wondering --- what will happen to the party when Trump eventually leaves? In this latest YouTube video, Chris Cillizza breaks down the perilous position the GOP finds itself in, and where it’s headed next.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *What will the GOP be without Trump?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing..he doesn't plan on leaving and he's going to take us with him when he does..in his fury? scorched earth.

if he can't have it- no one will (he will make us suffer in some way).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2020)

*Let's talk about the RNC and moderate voters....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299170839410216961


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 28, 2020)

Melania 'refused to move to White House until the Obamas' toilet was replaced'


MELANIA Trump refused to move into the White House until a new toilet was installed in the Obamas’ former bedroom, according to a new book. Picky Melania thought the livin…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2020)

*Republican Convention Hatch Act Crime Spree, Kellyanne Conway, Mike Pompeo & other Serial Offenders*





The Republican Convention is in the books, and it will go down in history as one long, uninterrupted Hatch Act crime spree. From Hatch Act offenders Kellyanne Conway and Mike Pompeo, to other administration criminals lkie Louis DeJoy and Bill Barr. Here is the ugly recap of Trump's corrupt crew.


----------



## topcat (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about how conservatives are backing AOC....*


this was an excellent observation +rep


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> nothing..he doesn't plan on leaving and he's going to take us with him when he does..in his fury? scorched earth.
> 
> if he can't have it- no one will (he will make us suffer in some way).


I called my mom up 2 days ago to wish her a happy 93rd b-day and we spent the next hour talking about Trump and the upcoming election. And we're Canadians FFS!

She just wants to see him tarred and feathered and run out of town on a rail like any other carpet-bagger! Her closest family are 'Mericans and all over Trump like flies on shit. Her last surviving sister still thinks Trump poops golden eggs FFS! My older cousin Brad who I f'n loved as a kid thinks the same. What is wrong with these otherwise very intelligent and successful people?

Even after almost 4 years of his BS they are behind him 100%. I felt like that when Obama got in but 4 years after I was not so impressed. Still light years better than Trump but not the saviour I was hoping for. Once Biden and Harris get in and Biden steps out Harris is going to set things right! Even if he doesn't go Harris is going to be shouldering the main load from the start. She's got balls!

You gotta give Joe credit. She kicked his ass in the debates yet he turned around and picked her for his running mate. Could you even conceive Trump acting such? He would have had her burned at the stake for that! lol

Make sure you vote and vote Dem!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4667394


new maga hat: this person has thought enough of himself by morphing the outline of America into his image- florida is the hair on his neck flip..saw it in a rally pic and just can find it anywhere.

it said 'Trump* it all'.




isn't this authoritarian big gubbernmint that the righties don't like?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Melania 'refused to move to White House until the Obamas' toilet was replaced'
> 
> 
> MELANIA Trump refused to move into the White House until a new toilet was installed in the Obamas’ former bedroom, according to a new book. Picky Melania thought the livin…
> ...


i think when they're in jail, they should replace the steel toilet with the obama toilet.

be best.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2020)

LOL, Biden trolls tRUmp.










Trolling Trump, Biden campaign claims 'Keep America Great' domain


The website lists a number of Trump's promises that the Biden campaign says the president hasn’t delivered on.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2020)

*Trump Says Ivanka Is More Fit to Be First Female President Than Kamala Harris*


President Donald Trump tore into Kamala Harrisduring a New Hampshire campaign rally on Friday night where he deployed his favorite 2016 talking points before hurling insults at his opponents and suggesting the California senator is not the kind of woman who should make history as the first female president.

That honor should be reserved for his own daughter, Ivanka Trump, he said.


“I want to see the first woman president also, but I don’t want to see the first woman president get into the position the way [Harris] would do it, and she’s not competent, she’s not competent,” he said, mocking Harris’ failed presidential bid and her subsequent nomination as vice president.

“They’re all saying, ‘We want Ivanka!’” he continued, pointing to supporters near the stage, who stood shoulder to shoulder and largely eschewed masks. Cheers erupted. “I don’t blame them.”


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Says Ivanka Is More Fit to Be First Female President Than Kamala Harris*
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump tore into Kamala Harrisduring a New Hampshire campaign rally on Friday night where he deployed his favorite 2016 talking points before hurling insults at his opponents and suggesting the California senator is not the kind of woman who should make history as the first female president.
> ...


here we go..maybe they can install the ivanka trump voting booths from china that she has patent on?

in case you missed it, that was the float.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, Biden trolls tRUmp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those domains are tricky..if you're not on top of the expiration? you lose


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2020)

tRUmp has started his attack on social security and if he isn't stopped say goodbye to it in a couple years.










Trump’s Payroll Tax Deferment Plan Goes Into Effect


Employees would still be responsible for the uncollected taxes, but not until 2021.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2020)

The Bitchfest starts in.....3.....2.....1...


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Says Ivanka Is More Fit to Be First Female President Than Kamala Harris*
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump tore into Kamala Harrisduring a New Hampshire campaign rally on Friday night where he deployed his favorite 2016 talking points before hurling insults at his opponents and suggesting the California senator is not the kind of woman who should make history as the first female president.
> ...


How would he know. He hasn't seen Kamala naked.....


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp has started his attack on social security and if he isn't stopped say goodbye to it in a couple years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His minions will sacrifice anything for the orange orb.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> new maga hat: this person has thought enough of himself by morphing the outline of America into his image- florida is the hair on his neck flip..saw it in a rally pic and just can find it anywhere.
> 
> it said 'Trump* it all'.
> 
> ...


Religion is authoritarian. And they see it as a heritage thing as well. Then you have manifest destiny. It's complicated.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> His minions will sacrifice anything for the orange orb.


lots of people in red states rely on SS and generational SSDI..i wonder if they're going to be happy with reductions then ultimately gone.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2020)

Crickets from the White house....








Belarus expels journalists, withdraws accreditation in crackdown


Authorities in Belarus have deported some foreign journalists reporting in the country and withdrawn the accreditation of many Belarusian reporters covering large anti-government protests that erupted after a disputed presidential election earlier this month. Tens of thousands of people have...




news.google.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> lots of people in red states rely on SS and generational SSDI..i wonder if they're going to be happy with reductions then ultimately gone.


Gawd will provide.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> His minions will sacrifice anything for the orange orb.


robbing peter to pay paul; sure don't pay that 6.2, but next year you'll have to come up with 12.4.

winning.

and if your employee quits after deferral but before you collect the new taxes? you get caught holding the bag and are very responsible for the employee portion they never paid, Mr. Businessmen.

if you haven't realized by now this is the Donald Dumpster shell game..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2020)

Apparently Captain America made an appearance ............



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299010575083569159


----------



## Rooster91762 (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm all for cutting the police funding up to 1/2, take away their military hardware that makes them look like storm troopers from a Nazi war camp, do away with immunity just because you are a cop doesn't mean you are above any laws, get these people out of prison for marijuana convictions, and people with serious drug issues are not getting better in prison, send them to places that can actually treat them and their conditions. Free universal health care but if you already have a plan then you should be able to keep it. Re-do the tax laws, a 10% tax straight across the board for rich and 0% tax on the poor. Free education kindergarten through junior or even university college including books and parking and on site housing. End the radical unfair laws regarding recreational drugs (medicine), cannabis, shrooms and cocaine should be legalized. at one time cocaine was legal, it was prescribed to children for some medical issues. Shrooms are now legal for some medical patients who are close to dying anyways in Canada and that is a step in the right direction. They should make concealed carry of a firearm legal in all states as long as you are not some lunatic or violent felon and take courses in gun safety, California is the worst for trying to protect your life with a concealed weapon, yet the criminals do it everyday.
Anyone convicted of a racist crime should receive extra time on their sentence, racism is a disease and until we address it meaningfully it will only keep growing like a cancer. How can we afford all these thing's? When we stop spending hundreds of billions of dollars bailing out other countries, buying more weapons of mass destruction, and not spending hundreds of millions on police departments for more weapons more tanks, more shit they don't need, and stop giving people welfare and food stamps and free housing to those that are able bodied and can work!!!
Now I must tend to my ladies and smoke a J. of some righteous Gorilla Glue #4
Cheers y'all


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 29, 2020)

Rooster91762 said:


> I'm all for cutting the police funding up to 1/2, take away their military hardware that makes them look like storm troopers from a Nazi war camp, do away with immunity just because you are a cop doesn't mean you are above any laws, get these people out of prison for marijuana convictions, and people with serious drug issues are not getting better in prison, send them to places that can actually treat them and their conditions. Free universal health care but if you already have a plan then you should be able to keep it. Re-do the tax laws, a 10% tax straight across the board for rich and 0% tax on the poor. Free education kindergarten through junior or even university college including books and parking and on site housing. End the radical unfair laws regarding recreational drugs (medicine), cannabis, shrooms and cocaine should be legalized. at one time cocaine was legal, it was prescribed to children for some medical issues. Shrooms are now legal for some medical patients who are close to dying anyways in Canada and that is a step in the right direction. They should make concealed carry of a firearm legal in all states as long as you are not some lunatic or violent felon and take courses in gun safety, California is the worst for trying to protect your life with a concealed weapon, yet the criminals do it everyday.
> Anyone convicted of a racist crime should receive extra time on their sentence, racism is a disease and until we address it meaningfully it will only keep growing like a cancer. How can we afford all these thing's? When we stop spending hundreds of billions of dollars bailing out other countries, buying more weapons of mass destruction, and not spending hundreds of millions on police departments for more weapons more tanks, more shit they don't need, and stop giving people welfare and food stamps and free housing to those that are able bodied and can work!!!
> Now I must tend to my ladies and smoke a J. of some righteous Gorilla Glue #4
> Cheers y'all



Fewer guns on the streets = safer society.


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 29, 2020)

Rooster91762 said:


> I'm all for cutting the police funding up to 1/2, take away their military hardware that makes them look like storm troopers from a Nazi war camp, do away with immunity just because you are a cop doesn't mean you are above any laws, get these people out of prison for marijuana convictions, and people with serious drug issues are not getting better in prison, send them to places that can actually treat them and their conditions. Free universal health care but if you already have a plan then you should be able to keep it. Re-do the tax laws, a 10% tax straight across the board for rich and 0% tax on the poor. Free education kindergarten through junior or even university college including books and parking and on site housing. End the radical unfair laws regarding recreational drugs (medicine), cannabis, shrooms and cocaine should be legalized. at one time cocaine was legal, it was prescribed to children for some medical issues. Shrooms are now legal for some medical patients who are close to dying anyways in Canada and that is a step in the right direction. They should make concealed carry of a firearm legal in all states as long as you are not some lunatic or violent felon and take courses in gun safety, California is the worst for trying to protect your life with a concealed weapon, yet the criminals do it everyday.
> Anyone convicted of a racist crime should receive extra time on their sentence, racism is a disease and until we address it meaningfully it will only keep growing like a cancer. How can we afford all these thing's? When we stop spending hundreds of billions of dollars bailing out other countries, buying more weapons of mass destruction, and not spending hundreds of millions on police departments for more weapons more tanks, more shit they don't need, and stop giving people welfare and food stamps and free housing to those that are able bodied and can work!!!
> Now I must tend to my ladies and smoke a J. of some righteous Gorilla Glue #4
> Cheers y'all


Wait a second under your tax law Jeff Bezos would have to pay taxes? Never going to happen.


----------



## Rooster91762 (Aug 29, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Fewer guns on the streets = safer society.


Yea I agree but the only problem is it's too late, they could take my gun when I am 100% sure everyone including the criminals have gave theirs up, we both know that's not happening.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2020)

Trump the Asshat ....
come on massive coronary finish this. 

*PRESIDENT TRUMP AT LAKE CHARLES, LA*

“ OK, I Saw The Damage
SO WHO WANTS MY $10,000 AUTOGRAPH??

President Trump's trip to hurricane-ravaged Louisiana capped off with an unseemly sight -- *him handing out his autograph to city officials ... telling them to sell it for $10k a pop.*

DT flew down to Lake Charles Saturday -- which was just torn through by Hurricane Laura -- and after holding a news conference with some FEMA officials on hand, 45 stuck around to give his John Hancock to fans, notably ... LC officials.

He's done it before, but this time it looks terrible for 2 reasons. First, there are people who lost everything in the storm, so jokes not appreciated. Second, the idea that the President is signing autographs and telling recipients to sell it on eBay ... well, as they say, it is what it is.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Religion is authoritarian. And they see it as a heritage thing as well. Then you have manifest destiny. It's complicated.


you mean like the Puritans? when do we start hanging witches then collecting their lucrative properties for such heresy?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 29, 2020)

Rooster91762 said:


> I'm all for cutting the police funding up to 1/2, take away their military hardware that makes them look like storm troopers from a Nazi war camp, do away with immunity just because you are a cop doesn't mean you are above any laws, get these people out of prison for marijuana convictions, and people with serious drug issues are not getting better in prison, send them to places that can actually treat them and their conditions. Free universal health care but if you already have a plan then you should be able to keep it. Re-do the tax laws, a 10% tax straight across the board for rich and 0% tax on the poor. Free education kindergarten through junior or even university college including books and parking and on site housing. End the radical unfair laws regarding recreational drugs (medicine), cannabis, shrooms and cocaine should be legalized. at one time cocaine was legal, it was prescribed to children for some medical issues. Shrooms are now legal for some medical patients who are close to dying anyways in Canada and that is a step in the right direction. They should make concealed carry of a firearm legal in all states as long as you are not some lunatic or violent felon and take courses in gun safety, California is the worst for trying to protect your life with a concealed weapon, yet the criminals do it everyday.
> Anyone convicted of a racist crime should receive extra time on their sentence, racism is a disease and until we address it meaningfully it will only keep growing like a cancer. How can we afford all these thing's? When we stop spending hundreds of billions of dollars bailing out other countries, buying more weapons of mass destruction, and not spending hundreds of millions on police departments for more weapons more tanks, more shit they don't need, and stop giving people welfare and food stamps and free housing to those that are able bodied and can work!!!
> Now I must tend to my ladies and smoke a J. of some righteous Gorilla Glue #4
> Cheers y'all


what a coinkydink..Guptilla..GG#4 x Gupta Kush


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2020)

*Postmaster General Louis DeJoy's Continued Slowing of the Mail & his Connection to Michael Cohen*





Millionaire Republican donor Louis DeJoy continues to slow the mail in what sure seems like an effort to interfere with the upcoming election. In his recent congressional testimony DeJoy boasted about getting the trucks rolling on time. What he failed to tell Congress is that those trucks were not carrying the mail they were supposed to be carrying. DeJoy's plan is to leaves mail on the mail room floor or on the docks and they'll just . . . worry about it tomorrow. And yes, DeJoy bills himself as a "logistics expert." Also, there is an interesting association between DeJoy and Michael Cohen. We'll all be interested to hear what Cohen can share about DeJoy's . . . business practices when they served together as Deputy Finance Chairmen of the Republican National Committee.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2020)

*Office of the DNI To Stop In-Person Briefings To Congress On Election Interference | MSNBC*





The Office of the Director of National Intelligence has informed Congress that it will no longer hold in-person briefings on election safety and election interference with intelligence committees. NBC News' Ken Dilanian reports


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2020)

*Nicolle Wallace Features VoteVets Ad Telling Story of Bill Owens*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2020)

Rooster91762 said:


> Yea I agree but the only problem is it's too late, they could take my gun when I am 100% sure everyone including the criminals have gave theirs up, we both know that's not happening.


Nobody is going to take your guns away. 

All I'm asking is, why can't I and others who live and love the US be as safe from gun violence as people in other similar nations? I want that and will have it.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Rooster91762 (Aug 30, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nobody is going to take your guns away.
> 
> All I'm asking is, why can't I and others who live and love the US be as safe from gun violence as people in other similar nations? I want that and will have it.


You and all of us want it, but the sad truth is we will never have it................never.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2020)

'We shouldn’t have to beg': Americans struggle without unemployment aid as Congress stalls on extending benefits


Stocks are back at records. But not everyone is feeling the recovery as millions of out-of-work Americans suffer because of delayed unemployment aid.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Aug 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 'We shouldn’t have to beg': Americans struggle without unemployment aid as Congress stalls on extending benefits
> 
> 
> Stocks are back at records. But not everyone is feeling the recovery as millions of out-of-work Americans suffer because of delayed unemployment aid.
> ...


The cheque is in the mail.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 30, 2020)

Rooster91762 said:


> You and all of us want it, but the sad truth is we will never have it................never.


Statism will get you nowhere.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

They are all Trumpers...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Americans Won't Stop Drinking Bleach*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2020)

*DNI Ratcliffe Refuses to Brief House/Senate Intel Committees on Foreign Election Interference*





Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe has announced that he will not comply with his obligation to brief the House and Senate Intelligence Committees on foreign efforts (including Russian efforts) to interfere in our upcoming elections. This feels like 2016 all over again, when the Obama administrations wanted to issue a bipartisan statement that Russia was attempting to interfere with the presidential election to help trump and hurt Clinton but Mitch McConnell objected. Of course, while the administration was withholding the Russian information from the voters James Comey was telling the voters about Hillary Clinton mishandling State Department emails. Ratcliffe now seems to be pulling a similar trick, burying information about Russian interference in the upcoming election. This even prompted an unusual rebuke form Marco Rubio, of all people. Rubio issued a statement saying the Ratcliffe must provide the mandatory briefings to Congressional Intelligence Committees.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2020)

*Biden Favorability Up, Trump Favorability Down In New Polling | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel discusses new rounds of 2020 polling, some showing Biden's approval rating rising while Trump's drops. Yet new polling also shows Trump received a bounce coming out of the RNC.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> .this will put coal miners and anyone in the business of transporting coal outta work


McDonald's is hiring. You seem a bit under-qualified though. I bet you could start by cleaning the shitters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

*More coal-fired power plants have closed under Trump than in Obama's first term*

would that make @MY OWN DANK an idiot? of course it would.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Trumps a Gangster...period...I work in the coal industry...I saw very clearly n experienced what that Barack guy was doing to "this country"...n I've seen n experienced the turn around since that Gangster mfkr Don J has been in office...n I already know what's gonna happen if that shell of a puppet man Biden wins...
> I don't vote...never have never will...Ive always chose to stay outta the nonsense...but I work...n I can tell the difference between an Idiot n a Gangster...I choose the Gangster...can you imagine this Biden clown negotiating with someone like Putin or the leader of China??...ha...we're fkd smh...but I understand alotta ppl want that...
> The coal industry will shut down once the other side slips their foot bk in the door I know none of y'all care abt that but alotta ppl do...I'm a Tow boat pilot who delivers coal to power plants...Barack was slowly but surely shutting that down...forcing all coal powered power plants to run off Natural gas instead of coal...n this Biden n his clan wannna do the same..this will put coal miners and anyone in the business of transporting coal outta work...so it'll definitely affect me n those around me...most elections dont...but this one will


Pre-Virus.



>



Post-Virus

https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/coronavirus-accelerates-decline-of-coal-industry


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> *More coal-fired power plants have closed under Trump than in Obama's first term*
> 
> would that make @MY OWN DANK an idiot? of course it would.


But what about clean coal?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> But what about clean coal?


dirty solar is what i love.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

And those cancerous wind turbines.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> All that's bullshit fellas...I've worked on the river for 18+yrs...I dont really care what ur headlines say...I see when coal's moving n when its not bc I'm the one who moves it...during Baracks term one winter we had 3boats running within my company...we currently have 42boats running...moving COAL


Is that some troll about Bush dropping a crashed economy on Obama's first term? 

If not, I am sure a lot of saddle makers around 1910 felt the same way you do now.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Idk what ur talking about...im not as into this as you guys are...but dont they all say that abt the previous administration?...seems like they do
> 
> All I know is Bidens an Idiot n not fit to be the Mayor of Silvertown USA much less run an entire country...but yall know that...I would think n hope you know that anyway


So you don't know much, but you know that huh? 

And how many edited youtube clips and Facebook troll posts of Biden did it take for you to form this opinion?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I dont have a FB...or any kinda social media except RIU...I formed my opinion by seeing Biden touch lil kids in the PizzaGate docs I watched...ha...smh
> 
> If you cant sense n feel stupidity n ignorance exuding from this Biden guy then I cant help ya brother...you may as well fall in line with the flock of sheep


Well if you support Trump do you also watch Russian TV asking for Americans who still love the Republic ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I dont have a FB...or any kinda social media except RIU...I formed my opinion by seeing Biden touch lil kids in the PizzaGate docs I watched...ha...smh
> 
> If you cant sense n feel stupidity n ignorance exuding from this Biden guy then I cant help ya brother...you may as well fall in line with the flock of sheep


BTW only Q idiots and Maggots believe in Pizzagate


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Idk what ur talking about...im not as into this as you guys are...but dont they all say that abt the previous administration?...seems like they do
> 
> All I know is Bidens an Idiot n not fit to be the Mayor of Silvertown USA much less run an entire country...but yall know that...I would think n hope you know that anyway


Im going to reset a bit, we are getting spammed by trolls in this forum on a daily basis, and if you are an actual American and not another in the endless line of sock puppet accounts that the Russian military is using to attack our citizens in the hopes of getting Trump re-elected. Welcome. The trolling gets intense, remember you have a ignore feature for a reason, just scroll over the person's name and the option pops up.



MY OWN DANK said:


> I dont have a FB...or any kinda of social media except RIU...I formed my opinion by seeing Biden touch lil kids in the PizzaGate docs I watched...ha...smh
> 
> If you cant sense n feel stupidity n ignorance exuding from this Biden guy then I cant help ya brother...you may as well fall in line with the flock of sheep


Ohh, Pizzagate huh. You do know that is Russian propaganda right? Like it is proven bullshit. I really hope you are an American and stick around.






"Internet Research Agency" is the Russian military.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 31, 2020)

Another member of the Q Cuck Klan.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The pizzagate comment was a joke fellas...hence the "ha...smh"...I thought maybe y'all would catch that


You never know anymore man, sorry about not assuming you were joking. Especially when Dear Leader is out there pushing his cult to vote for people who actually believe it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I won't debate with or associate with anyone who likes fucking beer well enuff to make it part of their name on any platform ever...ha


Oh such a big loss for me BAHAHAHA


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> It was interesting. But I dont believe anything I see on the news or Youtube...its all entertainment if ya ask me...like a movie or a TV show


It is worth checking what you think you know on AP/Reuters, watch and read actual speeches if you did ever want to actually know what is going on. But I agree it is so complex and nuanced that in anything that you don't have direct knowledge in (like river boat coal) how we feel about stuff is not a good gauge of reality. We are highly programmable with a steady application of pressure to believe shit that is not real.


Youtube is entertainment but it has been turned into a propaganda tool, along with every other form of online comment forum, video game chat feature, online 'test', every click you make is able to be tracked and all those 'conversations' things you read, things your friends and family read, etc. All thanks to Edward Snowden smuggling the NSA's data files to the Russian military is used to find out what and where to exactly spam you with to make it seem like you are feeling.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Aug 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/yCMv9lw


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> But I dont believe anything I see on the news or Youtube


i don't believe a guy on RIU that claims to run boats full of coal. take a pic of yourself on a full coal boat _in America_


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The pizzagate comment was a joke fellas...hence the "ha...smh"...I thought maybe y'all would catch that


I don't believe you.


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Trumps a Gangster...period...I work in the coal industry...I saw very clearly n experienced what that Barack guy was doing to "this country"...n I've seen n experienced the turn around since that Gangster mfkr Don J has been in office...n I already know what's gonna happen if that shell of a puppet man Biden wins...
> I don't vote...never have never will...Ive always chose to stay outta the nonsense...but I work...n I can tell the difference between an Idiot n a Gangster...I choose the Gangster...can you imagine this Biden clown negotiating with someone like Putin or the leader of China??...ha...we're fkd smh...but I understand alotta ppl want that...
> The coal industry will shut down once the other side slips their foot bk in the door I know none of y'all care abt that but alotta ppl do...I'm a Tow boat pilot who delivers coal to power plants...Barack was slowly but surely shutting that down...forcing all coal powered power plants to run off Natural gas instead of coal...n this Biden n his clan wannna do the same..this will put coal miners and anyone in the business of transporting coal outta work...so it'll definitely affect me n those around me...most elections dont...but this one will


Go to https://findsomethingnew.org/
Your gangster leader's daughter's solution to your predicament. Don't vote, it's in your best interest.
Edit: is all that coal y'all pushing going to India and China? "Find something new."


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> N yeah I'll hurry n post a pic of myself at my job on RIU...smh...ur not very smart are you?


exactly what a Russian coal boat worker would say


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> exactly what a Russian coal boat worker would say


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


>


you do realize that the Navajo coal plant is shutting down right? it's the largest in the US. it uses the electricity it makes to run a rail line from the mine to the plant. so it's basically self sustaining and still is shutting down. 

nat gas is cheaper and cleaner. coal like buggy whips is dead.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> Go to https://findsomethingnew.org/
> Your gangster leader's daughter's solution to your predicament. Don't vote, it's in your best interest.


I dont have a "predicament"...I'm posted on all rivers so if the coal slows down I'll just move to a river that moves grain n corn..I dont vote n wont this time either or ever...its just sad that stupidity may win this election simply bc they dont like Trump...my gut tells me he'll still win tho...n when he does I'm gonna laugh my ass off...ha


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> n when he does I'm gonna laugh my ass off


i'm gonna too if he wins. he's gonna take away money and healthcare from his base via SS and Medicare. and the DOW will eventually correct and all their pensions and 401k will be near worthless. gotta teach those baby boomers a lesson.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> you do realize that the Navajo coal plant is shutting down right? it's the largest in the US. it uses the electricity it makes to run a rail line from the mine to the plant. so it's basically self sustaining and still is shutting down.
> 
> nat gas is cheaper and cleaner. coal like buggy whips is dead.


I live in the Appalachian mountains...n coal is moving well here n has been for the past 4yrs...n all the power plants up n down the Ohio river that burn coal are thriving


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I dont have a "predicament"...I'm posted on all rivers so if the coal slows down I'll just move to a river that moves grain n corn..I dont vote n wont this time either or ever...its just sad that stupidity may win this election simply bc they dont like Trump...my gut tells me he'll still win tho...n when he does I'm gonna laugh my ass off...ha


 Thanks for not voting. Oh, and your ass is there for when you fall, don't laugh it off. Just a suggestion. Decide by your gut, like dear leader does.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 31, 2020)

Appeals court denies Michael Flynn and Justice Department's effort to end his case


A federal appeals court ruled Monday against Michael Flynn and the Justice Department in their request to quickly shut down his criminal case.




www.cnn.com





Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm gonna too if he wins. he's gonna take away money and healthcare from his base via SS and Medicare. and the DOW will eventually correct and all their pensions and 401k will be near worthless. gotta teach those baby boomers a lesson.


I never have had much faith in those things anyway


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> Thanks for not voting. Oh, and your ass is there for when you fall, don't laugh it off. Just a suggestion. Decide by your gut, like dear leader does.


I may stumble but never fall my friend


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> you do realize that the Navajo coal plant is shutting down right? it's the largest in the US. it uses the electricity it makes to run a rail line from the mine to the plant. so it's basically self sustaining and still is shutting down.
> 
> nat gas is cheaper and cleaner. coal like buggy whips is dead.


Yeah I saw where that Barack guy n Hilary were "heavily invested" in that state...so.......good clue as to why that coal operation is closing


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I may stumble but never fall my friend


Fall forward, gracefully face down.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Yeah I saw where that Barack guy n Hilary were "heavily invested" in that state...so.......good clue as to why that coal operation is closing


Did you post that just to 'but Obama/Clinton'?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Did you post that just to 'but Obama/Clinton'?


I looked to see why that Indian coal operation the guy spoke of was closing n one of the 1st things I read was that Barack n Hilary were heavily invested in the state


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I looked to see why that Indian coal operation the guy spoke of was closing n one of the 1st things I read was that Barack n Hilary were heavily invested in the state


Was it on AP or Reuters? Seems suspect that a plant in Arizona would have that as the first thing you read. There is a lot of propaganda websites (like OANN) that look like they are actually news but are not (local too).


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Was it on AP or Reuters? Seems suspect that a plant in Arizona would have that as the first thing you read. There is a lot of propaganda websites (like OANN) that look like they are actually news but are not (local too).


I searched to see if AZ was a Democrat state...n one of the 1st things I read was explaining that tho its generally been a Republican state BO n HC have been heavily invested in the state...which to me raises a suspicion as to why the coal operation there is closed ...but maybe I'm seeing what I wanna see


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I searched to see if AZ was a Democrat state...n one of the 1st things I read was explaining that tho its generally been a Republican state BO n HC have been heavily invested in the state...which to me raises a suspicion as to why the coal operation there is closed ...but maybe I'm seeing what I wanna see


Likely, Trump ripping kids form their moms arms and stuffing them in cages, then shipping those kids all around the country only to lose them and adopt them out to evangelicals may have an impact with the voting trend.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Likely, Trump ripping kids form their moms arms and stuffing them in cages, then shipping those kids all around the country only to lose them and adopt them out to evangelicals may have an impact with the voting trend.
> View attachment 4670495


If we woulda had that wall built that shit wouldn't be happening...


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If we woulda had that wall built that shit wouldn't be happening...


I don't really find racist jokes that funny.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't really find racist jokes that funny.


It wasn't that...I'm outta here anyway man someone wants to delete my posts....I was just talking sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> It wasn't that...I'm outta here anyway man someone wants to delete my posts....I was just talking sorry if I offended anyone


I don't think you posted anything that would warrant deletion. But the wall shit is racist propaganda Trump used as his election platform.

But this website is for real under attack and it is worth understanding how every form of media is being used to push Trump's false narratives and stop discussions, best of luck.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If we woulda had that wall built that shit wouldn't be happening...


Taxpayers are a commodity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2020)

There might even be more than 10 before election day.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The 10 Senate seats most likely to flip in 2020*

(CNN)With the political conventions behind us and Labor Day approaching, it's the time of year when down-ballot elections start to kick into high gear. At the start of the 2020 cycle, the Senate wasn't expected to be all that exciting, with Republicans largely on defense in red states.
But that's changed. With President Donald Trump trailing in national polls, Democratic challengers raking in millions and demographics shifting across the South, many of those Republican incumbents are sitting in states that don't look as red as they used to.

Democrats need a net gain of three seats to flip the chamber if they also win the White House -- since the vice president would break a tie -- or four seats if Trump wins reelection. Although those net gains are possible, Democrats' path is still complicated by the fact that they're likely to lose a seat in Alabama, where Sen. Doug Jones tops CNN's inaugural ranking of the 10 Senate seats most likely to flip in 2020.

Still, eight of the top 10 seats on this list are held by Republicans. That the GOP is on defense is a reflection of their success in 2014. Half of the senators on this list are Republicans who were first elected six years ago. Two others are longtime incumbents who are facing their toughest challenges yet in South Carolina and Maine.

Besides Alabama, one other Democrat-held seat comes in at the bottom: Gary Peters of Michigan is the only other Democrat running for reelection this year in a state Trump carried, albeit narrowly, in 2016. But Peters is not raising major alarm bells for national Democrats, especially in a state that looks to be moving away from Trump. It's possible this race drops off the list in subsequent rankings.

*Related: See CNN's presidential ratings and make your own map here*

Several other GOP-held seats could move onto the list in the future. Texas, for example, is a politically evolving state, and the presidential race there is closer than Republicans would like. But this year's Democratic Senate nominee doesn't have anywhere near the kind of money Beto O'Rourke did two years ago, while GOP Sen. John Cornyn isn't as disliked as Sen. Ted Cruz. The Lone Star State is worth watching, though.

So is Georgia. Sen. David Perdue's seat falls in the bottom half of our ranking, but the state's other seat is also competitive. Appointed Sen. Kelly Loeffler faces Republicans and Democrats on the same ballot in the November special election, which will likely go to a January runoff. With so many moving parts, it's too soon to tell whether this seat deserves to be on the list, but there's no question it's causing an extra headache for Republicans.

Two other Republican-held seats -- Kansas and, to a greater extent, Kentucky -- are generating buzz this year, too, but neither is likely to grace the top 10 list anytime soon. Kris Kobach could have jeopardized the open Kansas seat had he won the GOP primary, but national Republicans got the candidate they wanted. And in Kentucky, Democrat Amy McGrath is outraising Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, whose lead has dipped into single digits in a recent public poll. The Bluegrass State elected a Democratic governor in 2019, but McGrath -- who has sometimes stumbled as a candidate -- is still fighting an uphill battle during a presidential year.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> The cheque is in the mail.


they should just get it over with already and rename it THE UNITED STATES OF CORPORATE AMERICA.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If we woulda had that wall built that shit wouldn't be happening...


----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2020)

Michael Phelps Breaches Surface To Ask If Coronavirus Still Happening Before Returning To Briny Depths


ENCINITAS, CA—Crashing through the top of the surf in an arching jump before approaching a group of nearby swimmers, Michael Phelps reportedly breached the ocean’s surface Friday to ask if the coronavirus is still ongoing before returning to the briny depths. “How fares the surface world? Does...




sports.theonion.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If we woulda had that wall built that shit wouldn't be happening...


what wall?


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 31, 2020)

A famous quote from a eugenics fellow by the name of Davenport asked " Can we build a wall high enough to keep out these cheaper races". Back in the early 1900'sish. Not much has changed. I think the guy that started Kellogg's and Alexander Graham Bell was involved. Hitler sent the head of the eugenics group fan mail while in prison. He really liked the idea of getting rid of the less alpha. Trump likes heros that aren't captured. And makes fun of everyone.


----------



## Erbski (Aug 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> more like complete necrosis..time to amputate..we can't do 5 months of this..the country won't survive.
> 
> he's going to have to leave before his term is over.


Are you on crack...this shit show called amerika has been on life support FOR 20 years.
Amputate? Leave is more like it!!

This shit show will survive...its going tp be a sad ass mess when its all said and done


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

Erbski said:


> Are you on crack...this shit show called amerika has been on life support FOR 20 years.
> Amputate? Leave is more like it!!
> 
> This shit show will survive...its going tp be a sad ass mess when its all said and done


it will be much better when trump is behind bars......


----------



## Erbski (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it will be much better when trump is behind bars......


Lol....you think they put freemasons behind bars? Thats just laughable...you think child molesting joe the child groper biden is any better


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

Erbski said:


> Lol....you think they put freemasons behind bars? Thats just laughable...you think child molesting joe the child groper biden is any better


trumpo is not a freemason, they have standards...


----------



## Erbski (Sep 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> trumpo is not a freemason, they have standards...


You arent all there right??


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 1, 2020)

Erbski said:


> Lol....you think they put freemasons behind bars? Thats just laughable...you think child molesting joe the child groper biden is any better


Prove it or you are just spewing RUSSIAN PROPAGANDA ?


----------



## Erbski (Sep 1, 2020)

You just go on youtube search it. Lmao.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

Erbski said:


> You just go on youtube search it. Lmao.


You are so gullible. But I guess if you are searching youtube for creepy pictures of kids, it is par for the course.

Take a couple thousand pictures with adult males with squirmy tired angry kids that just sat through a boring dinner/speech and let me know if you can't find a few that look unintentionally creepy as shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 1, 2020)

Erbski said:


> you think they put freemasons behind bars


turmp is a freemason? first off they don't let in orange people and second dotard hasn't done anything for free in decades and third his tiny hands have never done any stone/brick work like a mason.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 1, 2020)

Erbski said:


> You little bitch. Its all over you tube...biden grouping pre teen girls...are you fucking stupid/blind


did you see when trump had ivanka on his lap and told her "let's talk about the first thing that pops up?" i think it was on The View


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You are so gullible. But I guess if you are searching youtube for creepy pictures of kids, it is par for the course.
> 
> Take a couple thousand pictures with adult males with squirmy tired angry kids that just sat through a boring dinner/speech and let me know if you can't find a few that look unintentionally creepy as shit.


Let us not forget, trump and Jeffrey Epstein weren’t just golfing buddies.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did you see when trump had ivanka on his lap and told her "let's talk about the first thing that pops up?" i think it was on The View






















CunningCanuk said:


> Let us not forget, trump and Jeffrey Epstein weren’t just golfing buddies.







I still find the super tall guy and Maxwell trying to hide behind Trump and Epstein to avoid the cameras, almost like they knew they were behind two of the biggest creep scam artists in our nation.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

"Protesters, your ass. I don't talk about my ass." Can any Trump cult followers explain what dear leader said there for me? First, complaining that protesters yelled at Rand Paul, when he, himself, made the effort to bring it on. They yelled at him, then Paul says he was "attacked". They yelled at him, oh the horror! This dear leader is a loser and those that follow him only wait for the end of whatever he says, then cheer. They don't listen, they only follow. This is the strangest trip I've ever been on.
Edit: citation.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


>


ouch!


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

Hmm. It seems there _are some_ Republicans that are willing to cross party lines.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hmm. It seems there _are some_ Republicans that are willing to cross party lines.


 Wow, that didn't last long. Less than 2 hours.


----------



## Romulanman (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Wow, that didn't last long. Less than 2 hours.


What the hell was it? Who removed it?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> What the hell was it? Who removed it?


It was a evangelical nurse that came out against Trump. The video says it was removed by the uploader, not sure if it was her page or not.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It was a evangelical nurse that came out against Trump. The video says it was removed by the uploader, not sure if it was her page or not.


She identified herself, maybe that's why. Dang, I don't remember the title, or her name. Some hate/threat messages, perhaps?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> She identified herself, maybe that's why. Dang, I don't remember the title, or her name. Some hate/threat messages, perhaps?


Im sure her evangelical friends and family freaked.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2020)

Soooo, today at work I was walking through the facility and I saw a water bottle festooned with a Rhodesia sticker. "Who's water bottle is this?" I asked.

"Mine" said a new hire.

I just stared at him for about ten seconds and then turned my back on him and walked away.

To be continued...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2020)

I fucking hate Ohio.

I almost hate it enough to make me want to stay just to fuck with them, but I just don't give a shit about college football and local sports. Its an intellectual fucking desert and I have a kid.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Soooo, today at work I was walking through the facility and I saw a water bottle festooned with a Rhodesia sticker. "Who's water bottle is this?" I asked.
> 
> "Mine" said a new hire.
> 
> ...


Yikes man, I had to google that. Found this on NY Times, it is too long to post the entire article, so I cut off a bit at end. Crazy brainwashed people suck.




In the sepia-toned photo, two white soldiers patrol on foot over brush and rocky ground. Lean and bearded, they carry what appear to be Belgian rifles, and they wear an unusual uniform — cloth jungle hats, short shorts and tennis shoes — associated with a military unit that was disbanded nearly 40 years ago.

That unit was called the Selous Scouts, a special-forces regiment from the Rhodesian Army, which fought black insurgent armies in the Bush War of the 1960s and ’70s to maintain white-minority rule over territory that is now Zimbabwe.

Not long after Rhodesia ceased to exist, it became morally untenable to mourn its disappearance. As the rest of the world woke up to the injustices of Western colonialism and its system of white-minority governments, the Selous Scouts and their cause became taboo.





But late last year, the image of two Scouts began to circulate on Instagram, part of a social-media resurgence of Rhodesia as a source of inspiration.
Photos of soldiers marching through grassland and rivers, special-forces units jumping out of helicopters and civilians posing in front of their homes with rifles collected hundreds, sometimes thousands, of likes on posts seeming to offer tribute to a hardened and forgotten cadre of Cold War-era bush fighters. The online movement also caught the attention of opportunistic apparel marketers who started selling Rhodesian-themed T-shirts, posters and patches, among other collectibles.

Nostalgia for Rhodesia has since grown into a subtle and profitable form of racist messaging, with its own line of terminology, hashtags and merchandise, peddled to military-history fans and firearms enthusiasts by a stew of far-right provocateurs.

In conversations and email exchanges with The New York Times, some prominent social-media figures and companies selling Rhodesia-themed merchandise denied trafficking in white-power messages, or said they had done so unwittingly. A few said their affinity for Rhodesia derived from the government’s supposed anticommunist stance.

But outside observers of this Rhodesia revival cite a far more disturbing inspiration for it: Dylann Roof, the American white supremacist who killed nine black parishioners in a Charleston, S.C. church in June 2015. Roof, who was sentenced to death last year, had penned an online manifesto, which appeared on a website called The Last Rhodesian, with photographs of himself wearing a jacket with a patch of the green-and-white Rhodesian flag.













The photograph is well known. It was taken in September 1977 by an Associated Press photographer, J. Ross Baughman, who was awarded a Pulitzer Prize for capturing the brutality of the Rhodesian Army.

That Instagram caption provides far less context than the version submitted for the Pulitzer, which read: “Lt. Graham Baillie raps a small wooden bat against his leg after using it to beat Moffat Ncube, a local teacher, political leader and now a bound, unconscious prisoner slumped against the wall of schoolhouse, 20 September 1977.”

It added: “Ncube reportedly later died after three days of brutal, nonstop torture.”

As of April 6, the photo with the more anodyne caption had nearly 1,850 likes.

Some pro-Rhodesia voices on social media are not so subtle.

Last December Joseph Smith, a 22-year-old resident of Rexburg, Idaho, who told The Times he had not heard of Rhodesia until 18 months ago, posted a YouTube video that he said offered “a quick rundown” of Rhodesian history. The video has received more than 180,000 views.

Comments on it included calls for Rhodesia to return, claims that the West betrayed Rhodesia and outright hostility to the idea of black-majority rule. With more than 1,700 comments in just the last three months, the discussion quickly devolved into a stream of racial and ethnic slurs against African-Americans and Jews, calling for them to be shoved into gas chambers and ovens.

In an email to The Times, Smith wrote that he felt persecuted and that he has found Rhodesian themes compelling. “I’m sure you’re aware these days being a conservative heterosexual white male is rather unpopular in the eyes of many,” and that “this is the demographic that caused Rhodesia to thrive as well as it did for as long as it did.”

He insisted, however, that his attraction to Rhodesian nostalgia was not racist. “I do not think that it’s a race issue though,” he wrote. “Partly I just feel like white people like having a team to root for these days.”

An examination of retailers and social-media accounts showed a varied understanding and mixed approaches to addressing the meanings in the pro-Rhodesia messaging.

The Selous Armory, a Massachusetts apparel company run by Sean Lucht, a Boston firefighter and Marine veteran, sold a red-and-white “Make Zimbabwe Rhodesia Again” patch online until recently. The site also sold T-shirts with sayings like “Rhodesians Never Die” and “Apply Violence” with the Rhodesian Foreign Legion logo, in addition to “Be a Man Among Men” posters. When The Times reached out to Lucht for comment about the business in March, all the merchandise was stripped from the website and an announcement was published on its home page saying, “The Selous Armory was always a place for military history/humor and never a place for hate.” The announcement added that the Selous Armory had ceased all operations. Lucht did not respond to numerous requests for comment.

The Instagram account of retired Delta Force master sergeant Larry Vickers also displays an affinity for Rhodesia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2020)

Trump compares shooting someone in back to missing a putt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300630358203928576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300620979694075904


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yikes man, I had to google that. Found this on NY Times, it is too long to post the entire article, so I cut off a bit at end. Crazy brainwashed people suck.
> 
> View attachment 4671370
> 
> ...


I read the same article today. I had not heard of the alt-right taking the Rhodesian cause up but when I saw the sticker I knew that they must have. The minute I saw it I knew an article like the above must exist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2020)

Nobody investigated that Trump is a Russian agent, the investigation was called off, there has been no investigation of Trump and Russia. Chris Wray has to go, he swore loyalty to Trump, not the USA, he wouldn't have got the job unless he did.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Watch Rachel Maddow Highlights: August 31 | MSNBC*


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did you see when trump had ivanka on his lap and told her "let's talk about the first thing that pops up?" i think it was on The View


@Jimdamick i must admit i stole that from Hank the Angry Drunken Dwarf. i seem to remember you making a few Stern references.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4671605


You want dead? Be sure to get the UV-C model. That's the good stuff. Accept no substitutes!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I read the same article today. I had not heard of the alt-right taking the Rhodesian cause up but when I saw the sticker I knew that they must have. The minute I saw it I knew an article like the above must exist.


If you are in a position of authority over this new person, you’re going to have to do more than a long stare.


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2020)

Grampa Drumpf says Portland has been burning for decades and anti-fascists are the enemy. Say goodnight, grampa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2020)

*How The Counterintelligence Investigation Of Trump's Ties To Russia Disappeared | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow shares reporting in Michael Schmidt's new book, "Donald Trump v. The United States" in which he explains how Rod Rosenstein narrowed the scope of Mueller's investigation to exclude the counterintelligence angle and no one else picked up that thread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok ..... this mutha fucka is crazy . SOUP NAZI.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Grampa Drumpf says Portland has been burning for decades and anti-fascists are the enemy. Say goodnight, grampa.


From what I've seen, what's burning in Portland is mostly dumpsters filled with cardboard and set ablaze in the middle of the street, providing imagery for Trump to exploit


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 2, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you are in a position of authority over this new person, you’re going to have to do more than a long stare.


I am and I will. Still kind of pondering my path. He's young. The stare was just letting him know that I understood his dog whistle. If he's smart, he'll find a different water bottle today without a "white power" symbol.

Were going to have a discussion either way. What kind of discussion depends on his choice.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Fed’s Mortgage-Buying Spree at $1 Trillion With No End in Sight


The Federal Reserve has snapped up $1 trillion of mortgage bonds since March, a record pace of purchasing, as the U.S. central bank tries to blunt the impact of the Covid-19 recession on American homeowners. The Fed bought around $300 billion of the bonds in each of March and April, and since...




news.google.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am and I will. Still kind of pondering my path. He's young. The stare was just letting him know that I understood his dog whistle. If he's smart, he'll find a different water bottle today without a "white power" symbol.
> 
> Were going to have a discussion either way. What kind of discussion depends on his choice.


Start with the Rubber Hand Illusion!






Prove first how a steady amount of stimulus (like anti-white propaganda) can trick the brain into believing all kinds of crazy shit.

And when he eventually triggers, bust out a little Bah-Fah to show him how his brain is overwriting reality to a response he has been trained to (falsely) believe is warranted.






lol then tell me if it worked, because I still need to try this irl too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am and I will. Still kind of pondering my path. He's young. The stare was just letting him know that I understood his dog whistle. If he's smart, he'll find a different water bottle today without a "white power" symbol.
> 
> Were going to have a discussion either way. What kind of discussion depends on his choice.


Fucking fire him.
No time for re-indoctrination, he's made up his mind apparently that White privilege is paramount.
He'll always be an asshole, bet on it.


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

Deplorables, a well deserved name.










Border Patrol Agents Are Passing Around A Commemorative Coin Mocking Care for Migrant Kids


The coin declares “KEEP THE CARAVANS COMING” under an image of a parade of migrants crossing the border.




www.propublica.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2020)

topcat said:


>


coffee/screen +rep

i totally forgot about his guy- nice find!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2020)

topcat said:


> You want dead? Be sure to get the UV-C model. That's the good stuff. Accept no substitutes!


isn't there an UV-LED water cooled model?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2020)

Im thinking for a Trump presidential library something nice along the souther border that immigrants flow through with judges around a big glass cell that will be Trump's prison cell. So of as long as he is imprisoned if he gets found guilty of his crimes, he gets to see people who are coming here to make a better life walk right past him into our nation.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im thinking for a Trump presidential library something nice along the souther border that immigrants flow through with judges around a big glass cell that will be Trump's prison cell. So of as long as he is imprisoned if he gets found guilty of his crimes, he gets to see people who are coming here to make a better life walk right past him into our nation.


this is where you realize the leather mask must be on at all times..spoiler alert! the suit bites it or shall i say he..never mind.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 2, 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/01/donald-trump-sarah-sanders-take-one-for-the-team-kim


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/01/donald-trump-sarah-sanders-take-one-for-the-team-kim


Like anyone would want to fuck Quasimodo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2020)

Does Sarah meet the criteria? How about her dad Mike?
*Spotting #FakeChristians in Their Natural Habitat*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im thinking for a Trump presidential library something nice along the souther border that immigrants flow through with judges around a big glass cell that will be Trump's prison cell. So of as long as he is imprisoned if he gets found guilty of his crimes, he gets to see people who are coming here to make a better life walk right past him into our nation.


Warehouse until death in a supermax, solitary with just a TV calling him a fucking idiot for a decade, Fox news will be off the air by then. Shouldn't citizens be able to sue Foxnews for peddling dangerous disinformation during the pandemic that sickened and even killed people? Assuming there's anything left of them when the new FCC is finished enforcing existing regulations and law.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Like anyone would want to fuck Quasimodo.


Maybe Kim has a thing for the ole smokey eye.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 2, 2020)

Just saw tRUmp on tape telling his supporters to vote by mail then go vote in person.


----------



## topcat (Sep 2, 2020)

Edit: more Looey DeJoy.


----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

topcat said:


>


Maybe that's why DeJoy is so desperate he was on the RNC fiance committee and was a big donor in the inauguration.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 3, 2020)

Next year, the debt of the United States will be greater than its entire GDP.

The last time that happened was 1940, just before WWII broke out.

Well done, Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2020)

Did one of his cult carry him in their arms up the ramp or did they use a fork lift to get Rampboy onboard?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> trumpo is not a freemason, they have standards...


he'd have McD grease on his apron- thinking that's what it's for.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Did one of his cult carry him in their arms up the ramp or did they use a fork lift to get Rampboy onboard?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672852


was their a tent for him drinking water?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Let us not forget, trump and Jeffrey Epstein weren’t just golfing buddies.


they lived in Palm Beach- I think.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Like anyone would want to fuck Quasimodo.


awwwww man 404 page not exists..i was moving on that like a bitch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> was their a tent for him drinking water?


They should put a tent over the entire fucking presidency.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> awwwww man 404 page not exists..i was moving on that like a bitch.


I read the same story here:









Trump urged Sarah Sanders to 'take one for the team' after Kim Jong-un winked at her


President Donald Trump urged Sarah Huckabee Sanders to "take one for the team" after North Korean leader Kim Jong-un appeared to wink at her during a 2018 summit.The former White House press secretary revealed the interaction in her forthcoming memoir, "Speaking for Myself," which The Guardian...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> They should put a tent over the entire fucking presidency.


when the hillary noise machines comes out we're in trouble- oh wait..we're not getting security briefings nvm.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I read the same story here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim was just enthralled at how one eye can look american and one korean.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

As much as I despise SHS, it says a lot about a president who would joke about one of his staff “taking one for the team” in this situation. 

I’m not surprised the pussy grabber was a pig but I expected better from Gen Kelly.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free....


The US detained hundreds of migrant children in hotels as the pandemic flared








The US detained hundreds of migrant children in hotels as the pandemic flared


Hundreds of migrant children have been held in hotels and guarded by US government contractors in recent months as part of a secretive new system that advocates warn puts kids in danger.




www.cnn.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 3, 2020)

US trade deficit surges in July to highest in 12 years


WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. trade deficit surged in July to $63.6 billion, the highest level in 12 years, as imports jumped by a record amount...




apnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone tired of all the winning?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> They should put a tent over the entire fucking presidency.


the elephant feces stench would be unbearable for all except one.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> As much as I despise SHS, it says a lot about a president who would joke about one of his staff “taking one for the team” in this situation.
> 
> I’m not surprised the pussy grabber was a pig but I expected better from Gen Kelly.


but he called Kayleigh McEntitty on the phone after her double mastectomy..after someone dialed the phone for him.

he's a prince! he's a prince!

sadly she's a '5' now..because she's only half the women she used to be. (schuylaar heard that from a MAN or whatever you want to call that kind)


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 3, 2020)

Exhausted.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> As much as I despise SHS, it says a lot about a president who would joke about one of his staff “taking one for the team” in this situation.
> 
> I’m not surprised the pussy grabber was a pig but I expected better from Gen Kelly.


she is someone's wife, mother and daughter.

on Donald Trump* because nothing will be too good for him.*.Iran if you're listening..we'll even forget 1979.*





__





“Joints will be separated. It is not a problem,” - MSB goons on murdered journalist Jamal Khashoggi


https://www.apnews.com/fb852a09bc8f46b0b591dc615530b399 At the risk of pissing off Saudi trolls, this should be known. it looks like Kushner's buddy the crown prince of Saudi Arabia is going to skate on any responsibility. Nothing suspicious about Trumps' meeting with them and the Russians...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Donald has committed a felony by telling his supporters to break the law and vote twice.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Urges N.C. Voters To Test The System; AG Barr Unsure Of State Law | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The president on Wednesday suggested that people in North Carolina should vote twice in the November election, which is illegal. US Attorney General William Barr in an interview later said he didn't know the law on voting in N.C. The panel discusses.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2020)

Evangelicals and the “ Wind of God “ against COVID ... this dude is scary ( manson scary )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Let's hope the new congress passes similar laws, Australia is a free country by anybody's standards...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/coronavirus-covid19-world-sept3-1.5710477



In Australia, a pregnant woman said Thursday she didn't know she had broken any law when she was handcuffed by police in front of her children in her home and led away in her pajamas for allegedly inciting activists to demonstrate against pandemic lockdown.

Zoe Buhler's partner helped her livestream the arrest on Wednesday at her home where she lives with two children, aged three and four, in the city of Ballarat in Victoria state. The video has been viewed millions of times.

The 28-year-old has since been charged with using social media platforms to incite others to break pandemic restrictions by attending weekend rallies.

Victoria is Australia's COVID-19 hot spot and its capital, Melbourne, has been under lockdown restrictions unprecedented in Australia since early August. The state on Thursday reported 113 new infections and 15 deaths in the latest 24-hour period.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Evangelicals and the “ Wind of God “ against COVID ... this dude is scary ( manson scary )


My mother has literally given him millions.




I am not joking.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2020)

Erbski said:


> You arent all there right??


i think you have thump confused with Fred......


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Evangelicals and the “ Wind of God “ against COVID ... this dude is scary ( manson scary )


the people dancing reminds me of Reefer Madness


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has committed a felony by telling his supporters to break the law and vote twice.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump Urges N.C. Voters To Test The System; AG Barr Unsure Of State Law | Morning Joe | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


Bilbo Barr, the obese Hobbit.


----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Evangelicals and the “ Wind of God “ against COVID ... this dude is scary ( manson scary )


That's a skeleton, dressed as a man for Halloween.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Evangelicals and the “ Wind of God “ against COVID ... this dude is scary ( manson scary )


I prefer this version.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Bugeye (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> View attachment 4673145


what have they destroyed?


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> what have they destroyed?


Bugeye's reputation! 




and _*that's* _why he whines constantly ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2020)

Slovenia “ loves “ melania ..... so much so they torched her.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301151835475017729


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Just saw tRUmp on tape telling his supporters to vote by mail then go vote in person.


That in itself is a crime.
Do you think he'll get charged?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2020)

Would like some NOVICHOK in your tea ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2020)

Bugeye said:


> View attachment 4673145


Has anybody pointed out how dumb you are today?

If not, let me be the first. You are dumb and easily fooled by the most obvious of ruses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Has anybody pointed out how dumb you are today?
> 
> If not, let me be the first. You are find and easily fooled by the most obvious of ruses.


i saw one of my friends who i grew up with, who still lives in the same shitty little town, post something on facebook about how rioters were destroying cities

so i asked him which cities they had destroyed. some of his dumb friends tried to explain to me how portland was destroyed. they refused to believe me when i told them that my friends who still live in portland don't think it is destroyed. i challenged them to call businesses in portland to ask them if their city had been destroyed. i finally had to ask them to describe where downtown portland is, and what businesses had been destroyed.

this ended with them listing several businesses that had been destroyed, including a chipotle on yamhill and 3rd. i had to screenshot their google listings to show these morons that every single one of the businesses they thought were destroyed were currently open. 

they told me i was beyond reasoning with and brainwashed and stopped replying.

one of the greatest exchanges of all time


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2020)

Kung Flu the Chinese Virus Remix .... Trump the Laughing stock


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 3, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> i saw one of my friends who i grew up with, who still lives in the same shitty little town, post something on facebook about how rioters were destroying cities
> 
> so i asked him which cities they had destroyed. some of his dumb friends tried to explain to me how portland was destroyed. they refused to believe me when i told them that my friends who still live in portland don't think it is destroyed. i challenged them to call businesses in portland to ask them if their city had been destroyed. i finally had to ask them to describe where downtown portland is, and what businesses had been destroyed.
> 
> ...


You grew up with @Bugeye?









Gross.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 3, 2020)

Campaign Horseshit at Arnold Palmer Airport , PA. 

Trump spewing same shit , same blame game and now states dogs have received ballots , people selling ballots .
Believe it or not , he is *still *saying to “ follow “ ballot by maybe voting by mail and in person , to see which one counts .... first. 
Illegal ? .... nah bro. 

One aneurysm lord , just put a cork in this fucking idiot’s ass.

PFIZER was mentioned by name as the company “ rushing “ to push vaccine by end of October...........
” Not because of political reasons , but because we want to save people “ - Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

*Hayes: President Donald Trump Has Turned The U.S. Into A Global Embarrassment | All In | MSNBC*





“Most of these countries have basically beaten the virus. But not here. In the United States, our leadership failed. Donald Trump failed,” says Chris Hayes. “They are all moving on with their lives, and we are not.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That in itself is a crime.
> Do you think he'll get charged?


They will tack it on the end of a long list of crimes that could fill a toilet paper roll. There's a marketing idea, print a different Trump crime on every sheet in the roll. How many packages of toilet paper would it take, if you say, you printed one Trump lie per sheet? It would take about 25,000 sheets, so the real question is how many sheets to a roll a twin ply?  I think you could make a fortune selling Trump toilet paper!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Honest to Jesus I've become benumbed to it and it just washes over me lately, I'm burned out of outrage. It's like the London Blitz of WW2, you get used to the daily bombing, death and destruction, you adapt to survive, but you don't forget why yer in the fucking bomb shelter either! I'm hundreds of miles from the US border in Canada too, but it's not nearly far enough away if Trump is elected, Mars maybe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Campaign Horseshit at Arnold Palmer Airport , PA.
> 
> Trump spewing same shit , same blame game and now states dogs have received ballots , people selling ballots .
> Believe it or not , he is *still *saying to “ follow “ ballot by maybe voting by mail and in person , to see which one counts .... first.
> ...


I was thinking great presidents end up on money, Trump will end up on toilet paper with his color image on every sheet. Think about it anybody who starts selling toilet paper with Donald's face on it will make a killing! You ain't likely to see Donald's image on currency and his official portrait in the WH will be unveiled while he's doing time, so have him painted in an orange jump suit!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will tack it on the end of a long list of crimes that could fill a toilet paper roll. There's a marketing idea, print a different Trump crime on every sheet in the roll. How many packages of toilet paper would it take, if you say, you printed one Trump lie per sheet? It would take about 25,000 sheets, so the real question is how many sheets to a roll a twin ply?  I think you could make a fortune selling Trump toilet paper!


Print the Constitution on the toilet paper and sell it to his base.

“Now you can wipe your ass with the Constitution just like your idiot hero!”

It would be a more useful purchase than Don Jr.’s book.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2020)

Trump: Americans Who Died in War Are ‘Losers’ and ‘Suckers’


The president has repeatedly disparaged the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades, multiple sources tell The Atlantic.




www.theatlantic.com





*The Atlantic Daily: Trump Calls Americans Who Died in War ‘Losers’*
Sources told _The Atlantic_ that the president has repeatedly disparaged the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades.

The president disparaged Americans who died in war as “losers” and “suckers,” multiple sources tell _The Atlantic._

Our editor in chief Jeffrey Goldberg reports:


> When President Donald Trump canceled a visit to the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery near Paris in 2018, he blamed rain for the last-minute decision, saying that “the helicopter couldn’t fly” and that the Secret Service wouldn’t drive him there. Neither claim was true.
> 
> Trump rejected the idea of the visit because he feared his hair would become disheveled in the rain, and because he did not believe it important to honor American war dead, according to four people with firsthand knowledge of the discussion that day. In a conversation with senior staff members on the morning of the scheduled visit, Trump said, “Why should I go to that cemetery? It’s filled with losers.”


This scene is one of several newly revealed incidents wherein Trump disparaged military service. Sources told _The Atlantic_ that the president has repeatedly belittled the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades.









Trump: Americans Who Died in War Are ‘Losers’ and ‘Suckers’


The president has repeatedly disparaged the intelligence of service members, and asked that wounded veterans be kept out of military parades, multiple sources tell The Atlantic.




www.theatlantic.com





When President Donald Trump canceled a visit to the Aisne-Marne American Cemetery near Paris in 2018, he blamed rain for the last-minute decision, saying that “the helicopter couldn’t fly” and that the Secret Service wouldn’t drive him there. Neither claim was true.

Trump rejected the idea of the visit because he feared his hair would become disheveled in the rain, and because he did not believe it important to honor American war dead, according to four people with firsthand knowledge of the discussion that day. In a conversation with senior staff members on the morning of the scheduled visit, Trump said, “Why should I go to that cemetery? It’s filled with losers.” In a separate conversation on the same trip, Trump referred to the more than 1,800 marines who lost their lives at Belleau Wood as “suckers” for getting killed.

Belleau Wood is a consequential battle in American history, and the ground on which it was fought is venerated by the Marine Corps. America and its allies stopped the German advance toward Paris there in the spring of 1918. But Trump, on that same trip, asked aides, “Who were the good guys in this war?” He also said that he didn’t understand why the United States would intervene on the side of the Allies.


Trump’s understanding of concepts such as patriotism, service, and sacrifice has interested me since he expressed contempt for the war record of the late Senator John McCain, who spent more than five years as a prisoner of the North Vietnamese. “He’s not a war hero,” Trump said in 2015 while running for the Republican nomination for president. “I like people who weren’t captured.”

There was no precedent in American politics for the expression of this sort of contempt, but the performatively patriotic Trump did no damage to his candidacy by attacking McCain in this manner. Nor did he set his campaign back by attacking the parents of Humayun Khan, an Army captain who was killed in Iraq in 2004.

Trump remained fixated on McCain, one of the few prominent Republicans to continue criticizing him after he won the nomination. When McCain died, in August 2018, Trump told his senior staff, according to three sources with direct knowledge of this event, “We’re not going to support that loser’s funeral,” and he became furious, according to witnesses, when he saw flags lowered to half-staff. “What the fuck are we doing that for? Guy was a fucking loser,” the president told aides. Trump was not invited to McCain’s funeral. (These sources, and others quoted in this article, spoke on condition of anonymity. The White House did not return earlier calls for comment, but Alyssa Farah, a White House spokesperson, emailed me this statement shortly after this story was posted: “This report is false. President Trump holds the military in the highest regard. He’s demonstrated his commitment to them at every turn: delivering on his promise to give our troops a much needed pay raise, increasing military spending, signing critical veterans reforms, and supporting military spouses. This has no basis in fact.”)

Trump’s understanding of heroism has not evolved since he became president. According to sources with knowledge of the president’s views, he seems to genuinely not understand why Americans treat former prisoners of war with respect. Nor does he understand why pilots who are shot down in combat are honored by the military. On at least two occasions since becoming president, according to three sources with direct knowledge of his views, Trump referred to former President George H. W. Bush as a “loser” for being shot down by the Japanese as a Navy pilot in World War II. (Bush escaped capture, but eight other men shot down during the same mission were caught, tortured, and executed by Japanese soldiers.)

When lashing out at critics, Trump often reaches for illogical and corrosive insults, and members of the Bush family have publicly opposed him. But his cynicism about service and heroism extends even to the World War I dead buried outside Paris—people who were killed more than a quarter century before he was born. Trump finds the notion of military service difficult to understand, and the idea of volunteering to serve especially incomprehensible. (The president did not serve in the military; he received a medical deferment from the draft during the Vietnam War because of the alleged presence of bone spurs in his feet. In the 1990s, Trump said his efforts to avoid contracting sexually transmitted diseases constituted his “personal Vietnam.”)

On Memorial Day 2017, Trump visited Arlington National Cemetery, a short drive from the White House. He was accompanied on this visit by John Kelly, who was then the secretary of homeland security, and who would, a short time later, be named the White House chief of staff. The two men were set to visit Section 60, the 14-acre area of the cemetery that is the burial ground for those killed in America’s most recent wars. Kelly’s son Robert is buried in Section 60. *A first lieutenant in the Marine Corps, Robert Kelly was killed in 2010 in Afghanistan. He was 29. Trump was meant, on this visit, to join John Kelly in paying respects at his son’s grave, and to comfort the families of other fallen service members. But according to sources with knowledge of this visit, Trump, while standing by Robert Kelly’s grave, turned directly to his father and said, “I don’t get it. What was in it for them?” Kelly (who declined to comment for this story) initially believed, people close to him said, that Trump was making a ham-handed reference to the selflessness of America’s all-volunteer force. But later he came to realize that Trump simply does not understand non-transactional life choices.*

“He can’t fathom the idea of doing something for someone other than himself,” one of Kelly’s friends, a retired four-star general, told me. “He just thinks that anyone who does anything when there’s no direct personal gain to be had is a sucker. There’s no money in serving the nation.” Kelly’s friend went on to say, “Trump can’t imagine anyone else’s pain. That’s why he would say this to the father of a fallen marine on Memorial Day in the cemetery where he’s buried.”
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2020)

Just a reminder.










Historian finds German decree banishing Trump's grandfather


Royal decree ordered Friedrich Trump to leave Germany and never come back after he failed to do military service




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2020)

‘A downright dirty plan’: Trump admin quietly pulls funding for disinfecting N.Y. subways, schools


Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) called the rule change "a slap in the face to frontline workers and kids."




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Would like some NOVICHOK in your tea ?
> 
> View attachment 4673258


you would think they'd bring their own tea bags by now..Tazo has tons of individually sealed bags


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 4, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> ‘A downright dirty plan’: Trump admin quietly pulls funding for disinfecting N.Y. subways, schools
> 
> 
> Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) called the rule change "a slap in the face to frontline workers and kids."
> ...


that's right..he's going to continue 'seeding' the virus in any public area he can- including our children and when we're all dead and Putin flies back over here to American soil on AF1 plants the russian flag and gives one (1) pee-pee vhs to Trumpy*.

these are putins copies:


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 4, 2020)

Marjorie Taylor Greene posts image of herself with gun alongside 'Squad' congresswomen








Marjorie Taylor Greene posts image of herself with gun alongside 'Squad' congresswomen


Republican congressional candidate Marjorie Taylor Greene on Thursday posted on her candidate Facebook page an image of herself holding a gun alongside images of Democratic Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Ilhan Omar, and Rashida Tlaib and encouraged going on the "offense against these socialists."




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 4, 2020)

Another sad result of Trump's presidency
Americans killing Americans over his actions/lack thereof


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2020)

LOL



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301945195357970434


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 4, 2020)

*Congresswoman blocked from touring mail facility by Postal Service police ........ and so it begins .*

U.S. Postal Service police *barred* Congresswoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz from entering two mail sorting facilities in Florida in the early morning hours on Friday, *threatening to escort her from the property if she didn't leave.*

The Florida Democrat, who sits on the House Oversight Committee, said she aimed to inspect a mail plant in Opa-locka and Northwest Miami-Dade. Wasserman Schultz said union members told her about conditions at the processing centers and shared pictures that showed *pallets of undelivered mail marked with a receipt date of "July 23."*

Her office said those photos were sent to them earlier this week and raise further questions about how the Postal Service is being run under the leadership of Postmaster General Louis DeJoy, a close ally of President Donald Trump. NBC News was not able to independently verify the photo of the reportedly undelivered mail.

“If DeJoy thinks he can just throw a bed sheet over what’s going on behind these doors, he is sadly mistaken. It looked like the post master had something to hide,” Wasserman Schultz said in a statement. “Without access to these public facilities, the public is blindfolded to the problems or fixes taking place there. DeJoy cannot delay the mail and delay oversight of these facilities.”

Get these Crooked fucks out of office .


----------



## GASGUY-QEG (Sep 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I think the GOP in general is finished for at least a decade.
> People have watched what they did for 11 years, which was to stymie Obama for 8 years at every turn (maybe because he was simply a Democrat & Black?).
> Then the American people have watched the GOP now, a bunch of liars considering that most of them before Trump was elected called him a madman and a POS unfit for office ( Lindsey Graham comes to mind) but once he was elected have been sucking his dick for the last 3.5 years.
> 
> ...


*******************************************

I'll admit that Trump isn't "presidential" in dialogue, an affinity for social media and general vulgarity. He was elected for because his opponent was widely recognized as a liar and megalomaniac. 

Flash forward to 2020 - - - A lot of people don't like Trump because of his policies. (seems like most of them are opining on this thread.) It is equally true that a lot of people came to like Trump for the very same reasons. I'm willing to call that a push, so let's compare Trump to Biden. 

TRUMP
73 years old, non-presidential
Net Worth: Was 2-2.1 billion, now, since covid, slightly < $1 billion (Forbes)
In politics since 2016, 4 years in office
Significant impact on domestic and foreign policies (for better or worse)
Killed federal funding of almost all international cooperation organizations, especially ones where the US provided most of the funding. Most are listed above in the initial post on this thread - they are numerous. 
Seen by critics as a wealthy self-centered charlatan, taking advantage of downtrodden in favor of other fat cats. 

BIDEN
76 years old, very presidential in speech and demeanor
Net Worth: $9 million (Forbes)
In politics since 1973, 47 years in office
Various policies and numerous reversals: 
Segregation - he was a former supporter - not no mo.
Sexual preference - was against gays in military and other rights - now waves a rainbow flag whenever the opportunity arises
Law Enforcement - he authored the "Violent Crime Control Law Enforcement Act", now pleads for understanding and compassion
Abortion - was against it and banned federal funding to support it, now support federal funding before "crowning".
Seen by critics as an inept, mentally infirm old man, running on a campaign of fixing the very government he helped design while in office for the last 47 years.

The only other factor in the minds of voters has to be Nancy Pelosi. No opinion from the author about her, but most voters have come to realize that this nasty skelator-faced stupid asshole should be tarred, feathered and beaten.

My final analysis: Brace yourselves for another 4 years of Trump.


----------



## blu3bird (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> *******************************************
> 
> I'll admit that Trump isn't "presidential" in dialogue, an affinity for social media and general vulgarity. He was elected for because his opponent was widely recognized as a liar and megalomaniac.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to ask you politely to please respect social distancing guidelines and stay at least 6 feet away from politics forum


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Marjorie Taylor Greene posts image of herself with gun alongside 'Squad' congresswomen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesterday i said it began 61 days out (thank you to all the posters on that thread):






Take The Long Way Home to Washington DC..


we are 61 days out and this is our long way home if we get there- this is it..funny how words have different meanings as you grow. ..'what you could've been; what you might've been if you had more time'.



www.rollitup.org





i also said after 11/3 will be the* true* nightmare.

they just continue, unfettered.

Beschloss gave it a year; i'm giving it half that..especially considering the new development from a Republican CANDIDATE (not even anyone) who is calling to arms. FBI will be on her doorstep today.

this image got someone in a whole lot of trouble for 1A:


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2020)

Trump orders crackdown on federal antiracism training, calling it 'anti-American'


Memo directs officials to identify spending related to training on ‘critical race theory’ and ‘white privilege’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## GASGUY-QEG (Sep 5, 2020)

Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


Welcome to RIU new sock
Straight to the politic section like a good rube


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


ok..let me explain something 'silent majority' refers to the group of elders born prior to the 'boomers'..they're in essence the WWI crowd and mostly dead because: math. The Dotard ripped off the phrase to mean his 'base'..no one listens to them, flyover country

are you a Vet by any chance?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU new sock
> Straight to the politic section like a good rube


this is why the threads are clickbaitit's the lizard brain single cell theory.


----------



## GASGUY-QEG (Sep 5, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I'm going to have to ask you politely to please respect social distancing guidelines and stay at least 6 feet away from politics forum





schuylaar said:


> ok..let me explain something 'silent majority' refers to the group of elders born prior to the 'boomers'..they're in essence the WWI crowd and mostly dead because: math. The Dotard ripped off the phrase to mean his 'base'..no one listens to them, flyover country
> 
> are you a Vet by any chance?


Vet, no. Long in the tooth, yes. The thing is that all us older folks vote. The youngsters would only vote if they were able to do it on Tic-toc, snapchat or F-book.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> *******************************************
> 
> I'll admit that Trump isn't "presidential" in dialogue, an affinity for social media and general vulgarity. He was elected for because his opponent was widely recognized as a liar and megalomaniac.
> 
> ...


"Loser"


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Vet, no. Long in the tooth, yes. The thing is that all us older folks vote. The youngsters would only vote if they were able to do it on Tic-toc, snapchat or F-book.


geeze and they vote Kanye sooo..

how in all your years get out of military service- not judging please don't say bone spurs.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Loser"


now lets not scare him off just yet..it's a long day


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Vet, no. Long in the tooth, yes. The thing is that all us older folks vote. The youngsters would only vote if they were able to do it on Tic-toc, snapchat or F-book.


As an "older folk"
I'm choosing country over party and voting in Biden as the 46th President 
Sorry that red pill taste like fascism


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


If you were a real conservative you wouldn’t support trump.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ok..let me explain something 'silent majority' refers to the group of elders born prior to the 'boomers'..they're in essence the WWI crowd and mostly dead because: math. The Dotard ripped off the phrase to mean his 'base'


‘Loud minority’ would be a better description of the trumpers.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> ‘Loud minority’ would be a better description of the trumpers.


you mean like this? i wonder where the Trumpy* Secret Police was during?..why..right here..they just didn't have their black no insignia on and i'm not talking about the cops.



somewhere, some Trumper will read this and think to themselves..'they're on to us'


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you were a real conservative you wouldn’t support trump.


all the babies in school who were bullied or bullies themselves are Trumpers; someone OWES them something.

'why oh why won't SNAP let us sell our benefits for .50 on the dollar for my meth habit?'

'libtards'


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


People who support Trump aren't conservatives.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Funny reply Blu3bird, thanks for the gift of humor. Am I the only conservative in this forum or is there a silent majority itching to pull the red lever ?


silent majority my ass

you dumbfuck racist trumpsucking morons have never been the majority, and you whiny assholes never shut the fuck up


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> *******************************************
> 
> I'll admit that Trump isn't "presidential" in dialogue, an affinity for social media and general vulgarity. He was elected for because his opponent was widely recognized as a liar and megalomaniac.
> 
> ...


Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


is your penis 2'' or 3'' when erect


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> is your penis 2'' or 3'' when erect


2.5


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I dont even vote or concern myself with politics...


what section are you in, crybaby


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


No the interesting piece of info u posted...


UncleBuck said:


> what section are you in, crybaby


I said I find ur thread interesting...maybe I'll be persuaded...I'm learning here


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

I will say Biden seems like a genuinely nice fella...Im sure he may have been a good president at some point in his life...I'm just not convinced it's his time...that's all


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I will say Biden seems like a genuinely nice fella...Im sure he may have been a good president at some point in his life...I'm just not convinced it's his time...that's all


shut the fuck up


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I will say Biden seems like a genuinely nice fella...Im sure he may have been a good president at some point in his life...I'm just not convinced it's his time...that's all


He will at least put smart competent hardworking people in the jobs Trump has either left vacant or assigned trolls to figure out how to use them to benefit Trump's re-election, Trump's pocketbook, and/or both.

And we won't have to be exhausted with scandal after scandal coming from the one person we should all be able to at least know is not actively trying to make our lives worse. For 51%+ of us who are not in his cult, getting attacked by the POTUS daily takes a toll.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

Dammit hanimmal...that's some slick shit...its not that serious man...to me anyway...you did that the other day n it thru me off n took my slow ass a minute to figure out what you were doin...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dammit hanimmal...that's some slick shit...its not that serious man...to me anyway...you did that the other day n it thru me off n took my slow ass a minute to figure out what you were doin...


Trump's base of support are top terror threat:

*White Supremacists Are Top Terror Threat In DHS Draft Assessments: Report*
_The Department of Homeland Security has prepared three draft reports warning that white supremacists are currently the most significant terror threat in the U.S., Politico reported Friday.
All three drafts reviewed by Politico warn that white supremacists represent an even greater threat than violence from foreign terrorist groups.
None of the drafts reviewed by Politico mentioned any threat from antifa, the anti-fascist movement that President Donald Trump has repeatedly characterized as a pressing danger. _

Elections matter.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


Haven’t had enough winning biggly under trump, huh?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I will say Biden seems like a genuinely nice fella...Im sure he may have been a good president at some point in his life...I'm just not convinced it's his time...that's all


But you’re convinced it’s trump’s time?

Yeah, Biden isn’t ready yet. He should wait and run in 2032.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


Trump supporters are doomed to hell for forsaking their Christian God and following the antichrist. 

Proof and the story of the cover-up of the breaking of the seal:



_“STAY on Trump, stay on Trump” barked the director in the TV control room, trying his best to maintain a sense of calm order following the sudden appearance of a ghostly pale horse onstage with the newly sworn-in POTUS in Washington DC.

“Camera 2, stay on Trump. Camera 3, 4, wide crowd shots only, okay? Keep an eye on the horse, and keep him out of shot”.

A hush fell across the assembled crowd at the inauguration ceremony when the animal appeared moments ago, cloaked in mist and curling its lips back to reveal some very sharp un-horselike fangs, to the left of Donald Trump just as he was sworn into office as the 45th president of the United States.


The arrival of the horse, whose mane on close inspection seems to be made up of the shrieking, miniaturised souls of the trapped dead, was accompanied by what many described as a ‘terrifying peal of thunder’, or perhaps the bellowing roar of some dreadful horn or similar wind instrument, blown with gusto by some unseen heralder of doom.

Despite the clear ramifications of the appearance of such a beast, Americans are currently doing their best to assure each other that everything is fine, and that sometimes pale horses show up and it doesn’t really mean anything about Trump, America, the world, or indeed the end of days.

“The pale horse? Yeah, that’s probably… that’s probably just a stray horse that wandered onto the stage,” said one inauguration attendee, from under a sweat-soaked ‘Make America Great Again’ cap.

“Nothing to worry about, certainly not a harbinger of anything. Just a horse, showing up, saying ‘hello’ in his own horsey way. Now, let’s just all go home and hug our loved ones, everything is going to be just super”.

UPDATE: A skull-faced rider has now appeared on the back of the pale horse, which onlookers are assuring each other is ‘just part of the show’._









America Tries To Ignore Pale Horse That Just Appeared Beside Trump


"STAY on Trump, stay on Trump" barked the director in the TV control room, trying his best to maintain a sense of calm order following the sudden appearance of a ghostly pale horse onstage with …




waterfordwhispersnews.com





That and more can be found in this top secret youtube video:


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

if you send your children to school during this pandemic; DHS will be visiting shortly; you're an abusive parent:

Child had a fever, parents stuck him in a tub..









The 7-year-old Georgia boy with Covid-19 who died drowned in a bathtub after a seizure, coroner says


The boy is the youngest person with the disease to die in Georgia.




www.cnn.com





*WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW, TRUMPERS*?*


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> But you’re convinced it’s trump’s time?
> 
> Yeah, Biden isn’t ready yet. He should wait and run in 2032.


No not really...they'll never let him just be president anyways...if he wins again it'll just be another 4yrs of this...which I dont think anybody cares to see again...Trump should prolly go bk to just being Donald Trump n enjoy the time he has left on this earth n say fuck the bullshit...that's what I would do...kinda makes me feel like he genuinely cares abt what happens to this country...I mean he's not doing it for the money n power...he already had money n power...this election is the same as most I've seen in my life, a lack of good options...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No not really...they'll never let him just be president anyways...if he wins again it'll just be another 4yrs of this...which I dont think anybody cares to see again...Trump should prolly go bk to just being Donald Trump n enjoy the time he has left on this earth n say fuck the bullshit...that's what I would do...kinda makes me feel like he genuinely cares abt what happens to this country...I mean he's not doing it for the money n power...he already had money n power...this election is the same as most I've seen in my life, a lack of good options...


He has the illusion of money
You have no proof he actually has any other than the odd rubles we all have lying around


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Dont waste ur time or finger strength...these cats have an agenda...n if the headlines tmmrw morning said that Biden is confirmed n has admitted to being the antichrist himself they'd still rather have him than Don J...fact...ha...smh...its not really Biden they want in office you know that right


who do they want in office?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No not really...they'll never let him just be president anyways...if he wins again it'll just be another 4yrs of this...which I dont think anybody cares to see again...Trump should prolly go bk to just being Donald Trump n enjoy the time he has left on this earth n say fuck the bullshit...that's what I would do...kinda makes me feel like he genuinely cares abt what happens to this country...I mean he's not doing it for the money n power...he already had money n power...this election is the same as most I've seen in my life, a lack of good options...


you are fucking stupid.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> He has the illusion of money
> You have no proof he actually has any other than the odd rubles we all have lying around


I can get with that


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No not really...they'll never let him just be president anyways...if he wins again it'll just be another 4yrs of this...which I dont think anybody cares to see again...Trump should prolly go bk to just being Donald Trump n enjoy the time he has left on this earth n say fuck the bullshit...that's what I would do...kinda makes me feel like he genuinely cares abt what happens to this country...I mean he's not doing it for the money n power...he already had money n power...this election is the same as most I've seen in my life, a lack of good options...


perhaps you don't follow the news as much but are you aware of how much money he's stolen so far? also, the moment he steps off WH property he's fair game for SDNY..actually he's fair game now- they're just biding their time.

'i do wish him well.'


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301945195357970434


Joe has a vocabulary.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> perhaps you don't follow the news as much but are you aware of how much money he's stolen so far? also, the moment he steps of WH property he's fair game for SDNY..actually he's fair game now- they're just biding their time.
> 
> 'i do wish him well.'


They all steal money


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> who do they want in office?


The gang of sharks that lurk behind him n around him that will run the show once he gets in there...no particular single individual


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> 2.5


 An improvement, give yourself a hand.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> They all steal money


Rhetoric with no valid evidence
It is all the Trump crowd has


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No not really...they'll never let him just be president anyways...if he wins again it'll just be another 4yrs of this...which I dont think anybody cares to see again...Trump should prolly go bk to just being Donald Trump n enjoy the time he has left on this earth n say fuck the bullshit...that's what I would do...kinda makes me feel like he genuinely cares abt what happens to this country...I mean he's not doing it for the money n power...he already had money n power...this election is the same as most I've seen in my life, a lack of good options...


Thanks man, I needed a good laugh! 






Individual 1 is trying really hard to prove the old saying 'the coverup is worse than the crime'. Im pretty sure Trump is scared of how his 'time' left is going to be spent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> They all steal money


no they don’t

Just give up, you suck at this


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The gang of sharks that lurk behind him n around him that will run the show once he gets in there...no particular single individual


just a lazy, stupid, shitty conspiracy theory that won’t stop even one person from voting for Biden

You suck and are fucking stupid.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> An improvement, give yourself a hand.


Extenze


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Extenze


youre not funny


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> no they don’t
> 
> Just give up, you suck at this


I like conspiracy theories...and no I'm not as good at this as you guys are...nor am I as informed as y'all are ...
And I was just talkin man I'm not tryna convince anyone of anything...Biden just seems slow to me...not in his prime to say the least...I guess I just expected n hoped for more from a man that's running to be the leader of this country...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

Are they ever gonna debate each other on a public stage?


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Extenze


I had to look up that term, but good for you, I presume.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 5, 2020)

GASGUY-QEG said:


> Am I the only conservative in this forum


You probably are, if not definitely. 
You theoretically smoke/grow/support marihuana & yet you espouse/identify with an ideology that is anathema to a Liberal/Progressive culture.
What the fuck is up with that?
You sound very confused.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Are they ever gonna debate each other on a public stage?


Trump was trounced by Ms. Clinton in the 2016 debates so badly that Trump won't show up this year. He'll send his cheesecake press secretary instead. She'll "clarify" all of his previous threatening, insulting and deceptive tweets, saying, he's a good man, you need to look into his heart, not listen to his words.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You probably are, if not definitely.
> You theoretically smoke/grow/support marihuana & yet you espouse/identify with an ideology that is anathema to a Liberal/Progressive culture.
> What the fuck is up with that?
> You sound very confused.


Trump supporters are not conservative. Not one bit.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump supporters are doomed to hell for forsaking their Christian God and following the antichrist.
> 
> Proof and the story of the cover-up of the breaking of the seal:
> 
> ...


_That's _Malaria's new look?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> _That's _Malaria's new look?


Malaria is a brunette.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump was trounced by Ms. Clinton in the 2016 debates so badly that Trump won't show up this year. He'll send his cheesecake press secretary instead. She'll "clarify" all of his previous threatening, insulting and deceptive tweets, saying, he's a good man, you need to look into his heart, not listen to his words.


I do...I said earlier that Biden seems like a "genuinely good fella"...I just dont think he's too sharp...which is a concern...Trumps prolly a shady cutthroat shark...you dont get to where he is by not being that...I just feel like Biden wont actually be calling the shots if elected. ..I think he'll be easily manipulated


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trump was trounced by Ms. Clinton in the 2016 debates so badly that Trump won't show up this year. He'll send his cheesecake press secretary instead. She'll "clarify" all of his previous threatening, insulting and deceptive tweets, saying, he's a good man, you need to look into his heart, not listen to his words.


Hilary is a smart woman no doubt


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I like conspiracy theories...and no I'm not as good at this as you guys are...nor am I as informed as y'all are ...
> And I was just talkin man I'm not tryna convince anyone of anything...Biden just seems slow to me...not in his prime to say the least...I guess I just expected n hoped for more from a man that's running to be the leader of this country...


what youre trying to do is so obvious and you suck so fucking bad at it. just stop trying and go kill yourself


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I do...I said earlier that Biden seems like a "genuinely good fella"...I just dont think he's too sharp...which is a concern...Trumps prolly a shady cutthroat shark...you dont get to where he is by not being that...I just feel like Biden wont actually be calling the shots if elected. ..I think he'll be easily manipulated


lemme guess, you dont like trump but

go cram walnuts up your ass.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I like conspiracy theories...and no I'm not as good at this as you guys are...nor am I as informed as y'all are ...
> And I was just talkin man I'm not tryna convince anyone of anything...Biden just seems slow to me...not in his prime to say the least...I guess I just expected n hoped for more from a man that's running to be the leader of this country...


Kind of like someone that knows the importance of what is said as the leader of the Democratic party that is going against the biggest troll we have ever seen before.

I wouldd suggest watching full speeches/interviews and not paying attention to the edited youtube clips that can easily make anyone look like an idiot because they scrub all context.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Malaria is a brunette.


And a disease, hence hubby pushing hydroxychloroquine. She's a brunette, _today._


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> what youre trying to do is so obvious and you suck so fucking bad at it. just stop trying and go kill yourself


I'm not tryna do anything Buck...just chimed in to speak my opinion on some things...I have no agenda other than tryna amuse myself bc I'm bored


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Kind of like someone that knows the importance of what is said as the leader of the Democratic party that is going against the biggest troll we have ever seen before.
> 
> I wouldd suggest watching full speeches/interviews and not paying attention to the edited youtube clips that can easily make anyone look like an idiot because they scrub all context.


So you honestly think Bidens smarter than Trump?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> So you honestly think Bidens smarter than Trump?


No question. Trump's entire game is just being a con man. He was born a spoiled rich brat and has never changed.

You do know Biden has a stutter right?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> No question. Trump's entire game is just being a con man. He was born a spoiled rich brat and has never changed.


That's probably true abt Trump...I dont watch anything on YouTube or FB or any of that...only Fox news...but I feel like they're slightly biased towards Trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I'm not tryna do anything Buck...just chimed in to speak my opinion on some things...I have no agenda other than tryna amuse myself bc I'm bored


we're not as retarded as you are so we can all see what you're trying to do below




MY OWN DANK said:


> So you honestly think Bidens smarter than Trump?



but sadly for you, you fucking suck at it


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> That's probably true abt Trump...I dont watch anything on YouTube or FB or any of that...only Fox news...but I feel like they're slightly biased towards Trump


I agree Fox is a bit biased towards Trump. 

The best website to cruise free factual information is www.apnews.com.

Facebook and Youtube are dangerous because they are being used by the Russian military to pump out propaganda on a epic level that they can send to you on whatever platform you happen to use a lot (Guessing if you found this political forum, posting online is not a new experience for you).

Trump was making a couple million from Daddy by the age of 2 years old, never really did anything but get paid by his dad to spend money until he inherited it and started to wash foreign dictator money through his properties. He is basically a old guy version of Paris Hilton who is way too cozy with foreign dictators.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Hilary is a smart woman no doubt


most everybody is smart compared to a moron.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> we're not as retarded as you are so we can all see what you're trying to do below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I understand anyone who doesnt agree with you is stupid n has a small penis


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I agree Fox is a bit biased towards Trump.
> 
> The best website to cruise free factual information is www.apnews.com.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> And a disease, hence hubby pushing hydroxychloroquine. She's a brunette, _today._


I checked. She shaves but the hair follicles are brown. Same with Ivanka.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I checked. She shaves but the hair follicles are brown. Same with Ivanka.


And the teeth? Veneers, right? The nose, the breasts and what not.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The gang of sharks that lurk behind him n around him that will run the show once he gets in there...no particular single individual


Trumpy* only surrounds himself with the best..why should we vote him out?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Yes I understand anyone who doesnt agree with you is stupid n has a small penis


no, just Trumpers* and their over compensation Black F150's


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Are they ever gonna debate each other on a public stage?


why? we all know what we've had.....vote early, vote often, vote democrat


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

Vote twice..you'll be pardoned!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> no, just Trumpers* and their over compensation Black F150's


White F150s


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> White F150sView attachment 4674911


they give ford a bad name.....vote republicans out


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> And the teeth? Veneers, right? The nose, the breasts and what not.


which one you talking about? Ivanka? she had NOSE, BREAST and CROWNS minimally and her eye color is BROWN however, she wear green contacts because green is the rarest form of eye color and Princess is rare..her hair color is brown, too. funny, she looks a lot like Eric in the first group of photos. Don Jr. looks like the mexican maid that services Trump Tower PH.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2020)

MY OWN DANK said:


> White F150sView attachment 4674911


i know for a fact that sign on the grill is against the law plus it'll fvck up your engine because it can't breath hence..grill.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2020)

More Young People Living With Their Parents Than In The Great Depression, Report Says


More than half of young people are living at home, according to government data.




www.forbes.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2020)

Donald Trump Names Dr. Jack Kevorkian New Secretary of Trumpcare | The Red Shtick


"The best way for us to reduce medical premiums and waste is to appoint Dr. Jack Kevorkian as our new Secretary of Trumpcare."




theredshtick.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

The Drumpf is a loser.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2020)

__





Multiple boats sink during Trump Boat Parade on Lake Travis


A parade for President Donald Trump gets dicey when multiple boats sink on Lake Travis. According to first responders, nobody was injured. At around 2:50 p. m. the TCSO confirmed via tweet that they had responded to multiple calls made about boats being in distress at the parade. They also...




cbsaustin.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Democrats.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn Democrats.


I bet Biden was VP when those boats were made.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2020)

Gilligan...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2020)

Trump hasn't just torn families and friends apart, now this fracture is having a big impact on companies. Despite having a mandatory mask policy, my co-workers have backslid on wearing them. About nine out of forty of our employees are refusing and local top management is allowing it. I have politely asked those who I do not manage with extremely (underlined) unprofessional results. I would love to post the recordings and photos but it would likely dox me and fuck up the lawsuit I will soon be filing. This is likely happening all over the country.

Meanwhile, our county is now in a state of emergency with high Covid growth.

It's a perfect storm about to blow up here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 5, 2020)

Additionally, despite a state order and local policies mandating masks at local grocery stores, about 20% of people are now maskless. A couple weeks ago it was nearly universal. I asked the service counter why. They told me that they instructed their employees not to enforce it because of the reactions from when they tried.

Trump is not responsible of course.


----------



## topcat (Sep 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn Democrats.


It's god's will...isn't it?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 5, 2020)

Torpedo ready ..... fire !


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Torpedo ready ..... fire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Gee, that's too bad."


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Torpedo ready ..... fire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a whole lot of over privileged (guessing drunk) white people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Gee, that's too bad."


Womp womp


----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Torpedo ready ..... fire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, a tale of a fateful trip
That started from this tropic port, aboard this tiny ship
The mate was a mighty sailing man, the skipper brave and sure
Five passengers set sail that day, on a three-hour tour
A three-hour tour
The weather started getting rough, the tiny ship was tossed
If not for the courage of the fearless crew the Minnow would be lost
The Minnow would be lost


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Torpedo ready ..... fire !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2020)

Deplorables love tRUmp because of the cruelty and racism, not despite it.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)

For Labor Day, let's drink to the hard working people. Let's drink to the Salt of the Earth.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn Democrats.


that was weird..did you see the pics? did someone drill holes in them the night before? that plus they were within 2 feet of each other..? weird.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Deplorables love tRUmp because of the cruelty and racism, not despite it.


precisely. cruelty is the point..he says and does the thing they wish they can do but can't (even though they do them anyway).


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that was weird..did you see the pics? did someone drill holes in them the night before? that plus they were within 2 feet of each other..? weird.


Truck nuts?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, a tale of a fateful trip
> That started from this tropic port, aboard this tiny ship
> The mate was a mighty sailing man, the skipper brave and sure
> Five passengers set sail that day, on a three-hour tour
> ...


But Bob Denver was a toker. Wasn't it Mary Ann that got caught shipping him smoke? I think that's why they got lost actually.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 6, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Deplorables love tRUmp because of the cruelty and racism, not despite it.


Yeah Hilary was right.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Truck nuts?


Must have forged a pair.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)

Trumpnuts, er...evangelicals.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 6, 2020)

*Trump Reportedly Spent $58 Million In Campaign Funds On Legal Fees And Compliance .... “ Who’s the losers and Suckers Now ? “ *

President Donald Trump has commandeered an astonishing $58.4 million in campaign donations for legal and compliance fees, The New York Times reported Saturday.

The president has treated campaign coffers like his own “*piggy bank*,” sending millions to law firms for whatever battle he wants to fight, including some protecting his own interests, according to the Times.


The legal fees are in addition to the contributions that Trump is funneling into his own pockets by charging his campaign and the Republican National Committee for lodging, event space and catering. Trump’s Mar-a-Lago golf resort hoovered up some $400,000 in just two days for a campaign event earlier this year. As of last year, his businesses had collected nearly $17 million since he launched his first presidential campaign.

His campaign is also paying Eric Trump’s wife, Lara Trump, and Donald Trump Jr.’s girlfriend, Kimberly Guilfoyle, $180,000 a year each for work, HuffPost has reported.

As for legal expenses, Trump had lawyers seek $1 million in damages from a former campaign aide who had accused another aide of sexual harassment and discrimination, the Times reported.

Trump also reportedly lassoed campaign donations to help him fight a California law that would have blocked him from running in the state unless he released his tax returns. That fight and others handled by the same firm cost his campaign and the RNC $1.8 million in legal fees, according to the Times.

In addition, the president and campaign associates hired lawyers to aid staff and family members — including Donald Trump Jr. and son-in-law Jared Kushner — when they were targeted in Russia and Ukraine probes. The RNC has already paid some $2.5 million in legal bills for that and other legal work, according to the Times.

The president has racked up a total in legal and compliance fees of at least $58.4 million since 2015 from Trump campaign and RNC contributions, according to data gathered by the Times and the Campaign Finance Institute.

Barack Obama and the Democratic National Committee spent a fraction of that — $10.7 million — on legal and compliance expenses in the same period of time beginning in 2007.

“Vindicating President Trump’s personal interests is now so intertwined with the interests of the Republican Party they are one and the same — and that includes the legal fights the party is paying for now,” campaign finance lawyer Matthew T. Sanderson told the Times.

*The White House refused to respond to the Times’ request for comment.*

Can we just fucking jail this clown already ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump Reportedly Spent $58 Million In Campaign Funds On Legal Fees And Compliance .... “ Who’s the losers and Suckers Now ? “ *
> 
> President Donald Trump has commandeered an astonishing $58.4 million in campaign donations for legal and compliance fees, The New York Times reported Saturday.
> 
> ...


Hey, he's stealing Trumper sucker money, less money to get the stupid fuck elected, by the end of 2021 Uncle Sam will confiscate it all, even the trust funds he's been squirreling money away in. He will be in prison and sued to death by citizens and the government in slam dunk cases, government people he fucked over illegally will sue him personally etc.

When Donald thunders in there will be a big fucking crater, much shit will be spattered far and wide, ground zero will be the Republican party. I figure over a thousand will go to prison or be in squeal deals before this shit is done, many of the poorer assholes will be ruined for life by legal fees, several have been convicted already. When Trump loses there will a traffic jamb at the new federal prosecutors door, lots of these weasels will want to be the first to roll over. Donald will rat everybody out anyway, trying to shift the blame and avoid responsibility for abject failure and criminality. When he loses all Hell will break loose as his minions run for cover and seek squeal deals, everybody will turn on everybody else, every asshole for themselves.


----------



## topcat (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 6, 2020)

*People Who Live in Red States Die Younger*








People Who Live in Red States Die Younger. Conservative Policies Are to Blame.


A major new study has documented how differences in life expectancy correlate closely with many state policies.




truthout.org


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 7, 2020)

Fucking cum stain made this video in 2012


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking cum stain made this video in 2012


That is pretty much perfectly laid out to edit in his administration and throw it back in his face.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 7, 2020)

Watching trump’s press conference.

“friends of mine have said ‘you gotta be the most innocent guy to hold the office of the president’”

The man is completely insane. God help us all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Watching trump’s press conference.
> 
> “friends of mine have said ‘you gotta be the most innocent guy to hold the office of the president’”
> 
> The man is completely insane. God help us all.


Caught a few minutes before my stomach turned and I turned away, what's the point of watching bad fiction, there is better entertainment out there. Nothing the moron says is true, except the projections and confessions of criminality and corruption and we've seen a few of those.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2020)

*Rpt: Trump Campaign Using Doctored, Misleading Videos To Get Edge Online | MSNBC*





Professor Christina Greer tells Katy Tur that it’s not surprising that the Trump campaign would resort to lies and disinformation, as the Washington Post reports, because this is a president and an admin “that don’t really have a strategy.” She calls it “spaghetti noodle” campaigning because it’s one of dozens of tactics the campaign is trying to make ‘stick’ to Joe Biden.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## blu3bird (Sep 8, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I found this Trump ad while surfing Youtube last night and this ad absolutely is fear driven and divisive propaganda. Worst of all it's not even from the media which I would expect, it's actually from the DJT campaign

*TRIGGER WARNING* I think some of you could become enraged/upset if you watch this. Personally, I chuckled because I have thick skin. But to run ads like this to Americans is pretty downright disgusting and insulting, that a sitting president would approve of running/using propaganda


It's not the ad itself that shocks me, it's that ithe video is directly from the Trump presidential campaign

Next level propaganda -


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 8, 2020)

blu3bird said:


> I found this Trump ad while surfing Youtube last night and this ad absolutely is fear driven and divisive propaganda. Worst of all it's not even from the media which I would expect, it's actually from the DJT campaign
> 
> *TRIGGER WARNING* I think some of you could become enraged/upset if you watch this. Personally, I chuckled because I have thick skin. But to run ads like this to Americans is pretty downright disgusting and insulting, that a sitting president would approve of running/using propaganda
> 
> ...


I really have a hard time wrapping my heard around how people who buy into Trump's vision of Biden's America when he is using scenes from his own time as POTUS.


----------



## blu3bird (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah I don't think any of us here are rioters or looters (maybe UncleBaldrick is), in fact I'm working my ass off delivering wood fuel pellets to Tractor Supply's so the rural Trump supporters can heat their shitty 12 x 60 trailers this winter

I'm not out destroying anything and it's insulting to be labeled like that


The clap back is coming....


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2020)

Oooh, this is gunna leave a mark.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 8, 2020)

Quote of the day.

"Donald Trump was endorsed by Osama bin Laden’s niece. Joe Biden was endorsed by Donald Trump’s niece. Enough said. "


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 8, 2020)

*Trump says he'll use his own cash to fund his campaign if needed ....
“ How about an IOU ? ... I‘m good for it . “*

President Trump on Tuesday said he'll use personal funds to help his reelection campaign if necessary. Since he has burned thru approximately $200 million in cash ......... so far. 



Both Mr. Trump and Joe Biden have built massive war chests, but Biden, along with the Democratic National Committee and joint fundraising efforts raised $364.5 million in August — a record one-month haul. The Trump campaign has not yet announced its August fundraising totals. On Tuesday, the president blamed the coronavirus pandemic and the media for his campaign's high spending so far.

"Because of the China Virus, my Campaign, which has raised a lot of money, was forced to spend in order to counter the Fake News reporting about the way we handled it (China Ban, etc.). We did, and are doing, a GREAT job, and have a lot of money left over, much more than 2016...Like I did in the 2016 Primaries, if more money is needed, which I doubt it will be, I will put it up!" the president tweeted.

Federal Election Commission records show the president's spending in the 2016 campaign cycle included money to his businesses and family members for expenses related to events and travel costs. And assorted big money spending on bigger and better campaign style events. 

Trump campaign manager Bill Stepien told reporters Tuesday _*he is now "carefully managing" the campaign's budget.*_ Stepien came on board this summer, replacing former campaign manager Brad Parscale.

Stepien brushed aside the reports of a cash shortfall and said from now until November 3, the Trump team will have more to spend than it did during the same period in 2016....... Remember that Trump is the self proclaimed “ King of Debt “. 

"We're very comfortable and confident in where we're spending and how much we're going to have down the stretch," Stepien said.

The Trump campaign is also launching a new ad campaign called "The Great American Comeback" and will air ads starting today in North Carolina, Georgia, Florida, Wisconsin, Minnesota and Michigan, Stepien said.

The poster child of “ Loser “. 
Fuck Trump 2020


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 9, 2020)

The Fed Now Owns Nearly One Third of All US Mortgages


Nearly $7 Trillion in Securities, $2 Trillion Mortgages As of August 26, 2020 the Fed's Balance Sheet is nearly $7 trillion total of which $3.7 trillion are




www.thestreet.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> The Fed Now Owns Nearly One Third of All US Mortgages
> 
> 
> Nearly $7 Trillion in Securities, $2 Trillion Mortgages As of August 26, 2020 the Fed's Balance Sheet is nearly $7 trillion total of which $3.7 trillion are
> ...


And what else is on the horizon, seeing as we are just now in the fucking eye of the COVID-19 Pandemic storm?
Millions upon millions of Americans are going/have lost their homes/apartments/businesses/livelihoods & hundreds of thousands their lives due to Trump's virus & his complete incompetency.
Even before COVID-19 Trump's debt load was unsustainable, and now, simply put, we're totally fucking screwed.
How/why the fuck did Trump end up sitting in the WH in this most dire time in American History?
God's fucking will, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2020)

This is a good read


https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-post-political-future-is-here-how-street-violence-from-kenosha-to-portland-threatens-american-democracy-223724628.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump says he'll use his own cash to fund his campaign if needed ....
> “ How about an IOU ? ... I‘m good for it . “*
> 
> President Trump on Tuesday said he'll use personal funds to help his reelection campaign if necessary. Since he has burned thru approximately $200 million in cash ......... so far.
> ...


Can you even imagine how much of that money he has Bannoned?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2020)

More laundered Putin money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 9, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303483815764135936


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2020)

The puke can't get out of his own way, he loves the camera and his own voice so much, he hangs himself constantly and then waits for his minions to cheer him on...and they do. Be frugal Joe, this guy is doing the work for you.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 9, 2020)

Yesterday she said orange anus was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize (by some right wing asshole in EU) and bragged that he deserved it. Pukeus shitiness with vomit.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2020)

topcat said:


> The puke can't get out of his own way, he loves the camera and his own voice so much, he hangs himself constantly and then waits for his minions to cheer him on...and they do. Be frugal Joe, this guy is doing the work for you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2020)

Think of the thousands of needless deaths. trump should be hauled straight to The Hague on Jan 22.


'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book








'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book


President Donald Trump admitted he knew weeks before the first confirmed US coronavirus death that the virus was dangerous, airborne, highly contagious and "more deadly than even your strenuous flus," and that he repeatedly played it down publicly, according to legendary journalist Bob Woodward...




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 9, 2020)

http://imgur.com/Zyoq7FH


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2020)

From the Throne of Lies .....


----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2020)

This cartoon character is supposedly ejumacayted, but he shore do put on the good act and speakage of the hillbilly. Warsh an' repeat.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2020)

Here is great song to blast ( I recently sent over to one of my mind controlled trump sack licker relatives ) .....
They lost their shit and proceeded to curse me ten ways to Sunday .... too bad. ( Should be Trump’s theme )

CRANK IT UP. Enjoy 

DIE KRUPPS - Fuck You


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Think of the thousands of needless deaths. trump should be hauled straight to The Hague on Jan 22.
> 
> 
> 'Play it down': Trump admits to concealing the true threat of coronavirus in new Woodward book
> ...


He sanctioned members of the world court... Trump and certain republican governors have committed crimes against humanity, they didn't just betray their oaths and citizens, they are no better than mass murders. I believe what was done meets the criteria for a crime against humanity and there is talk of an investigation, sanctioning court members is an attempt to obstruct international justice, or at least investigation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 11, 2020)

After stealing money from kids with cancer, stealing from dying first responders is easy.










EXCLUSIVE: Trump administration secretly withheld millions from FDNY 9/11 health program


The Treasury Department mysteriously started withholding parts of payments meant to cover medical services for FDNY members being treated by the department's World Trade Center Health Program, documents obtained by The Daily News revealed.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> After stealing money from kids with cancer, stealing from dying first responders is easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Bear420 (Sep 11, 2020)

I would like to ask where are all those same Trump People who were so fast to show there Medical increases in their Insurance premiums which seem minimal now. After the Donald gets done nobody will have any medical insurance. Now Back to Question where are all those Trumpsters showing us how much Trump made them save them of helped them in any way. 

You's were so fast to show us how much Obama Care or ACA was increasing in your premiums ! 

Well show us PROOF that what Trumps doing is good. Hey Everyone can change their minds ya no ? I just ask because I want to see why People are so fast to Through a man under the Bus that brought us back from one of the worst Recessions yet another Republican has done. 
^^^^^^^^^^
OBAMA/BIDEN


BIDEN/HARRIS 2020


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 11, 2020)

Trump campaign misspells 'Nobel' Peace Prize in ad to fundraise off his nomination, which anyone can get


Trump celebrated his second nomination for the award earlier this week on Twitter, reposting several congratulatory tweets from conservatives.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 11, 2020)

He's a jenius.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 11, 2020)

http://imgur.com/SPwjrHq


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/SPwjrHq


how did they totally miss trump tower?....they had 2 planes!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

2 years ago china quit importing US recycled plastic. So now it all goes into the landfills instead. Thanks trump.....vote republicans out


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 12, 2020)

US corporations continue sending jobs abroad during pandemic


Despite Trump’s claim that the era of offshoring US jobs is ‘over’, 37,000 workers had their positions sent overseas in three months




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> US corporations continue sending jobs abroad during pandemic
> 
> 
> Despite Trump’s claim that the era of offshoring US jobs is ‘over’, 37,000 workers had their positions sent overseas in three months
> ...


Profit before Patriotism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2020)

*Chris Hayes on 9/11, Coronavirus, And Mourning in America | MSNBC*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 12, 2020)

Mexican water wars: Dam seized, troops deployed, at least 1 killed in protests about sharing with US


MEXICO CITY — Mexico's water wars have turned deadly.




www.heraldmailmedia.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 12, 2020)

Trump officials interfered with CDC reports on Covid-19


The politically appointed HHS spokesperson and his team demanded and received the right to review CDC’s scientific reports to health professionals.




www.politico.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 13, 2020)

https://www.star-telegram.com/latest-news/article239967438.html


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 13, 2020)

Documenting Hate: New American Nazis | FRONTLINE


Watch FRONTLINE and ProPublica's documentary investigating a neo-Nazi group, Atomwaffen Division, that has actively recruited inside the U.S. military.



www.pbs.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Documenting Hate: New American Nazis | FRONTLINE
> 
> 
> Watch FRONTLINE and ProPublica's documentary investigating a neo-Nazi group, Atomwaffen Division, that has actively recruited inside the U.S. military.
> ...


I'm sure when there is a new government and a reassessment of the threats posed by right wing extremists, including treason, these assholes might regret being so public about hate, it will mark them for a future database of terrorist or 5th column threats. Racism is a national security threat and most professionals in the business firmly believe this now, Trump changed a lot of minds about who is a patriot and who is not, it seems the liberals are the most patriotic of all, who would have thought...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

Hang Roger Stone... 
Another psycho who is going to prison, he will be charged with other crimes if Trump loses and knows it, so he would destroy the country to avoid it, like Donald. 40% of the country supports this bullshit, never forget that, they don't believe in or support the US constitution, they support fascism.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Roger Stone to Donald Trump: bring in martial law if you lose election


Trump meanwhile promises to ‘put down’ leftwing protests and says US Marshals killing Portland suspect was ‘retribution’




www.theguardian.com





*Roger Stone to Donald Trump: bring in martial law if you lose election*
Trump meanwhile promises to ‘put down’ leftwing protests and says US Marshals killing Portland suspect was ‘retribution’

Roger Stone, whose 40-month prison sentence for lying to Congress and witness tampering in the Russia investigation was commuted by Donald Trump, *has said Trump should seize total powe*r and jail prominent figures including Bill and Hillary Clinton and Mark Zuckerberg if he loses to Joe Biden in November. 

The long-time Republican strategist and dirty trickster, who has a tattoo of Richard Nixon on his back, lied about contacts with WikiLeaks during the 2016 election regarding emails hacked from Democratic party accounts.

In turn, special counsel Robert Mueller and the Senate intelligence committee suspected Trump lied when he said he could not recall discussing the leaks with Stone.

Stone did not turn on Trump and had his sentence reduced on the recommendation of attorney general William Barr. But he still faced prison before Trump acted. His conviction stands.

Both men were in Nevada on Saturday, Trump holding campaign events while Stone sought to raise money for himself. He outlined his advice to Trump should he lose in a call to conspiracy theorist Alex Jones’s Infowars online show, on Thursday.
*more...*


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 13, 2020)

'Trans Satanist anarchist' with 'f*** the police' slogan wins GOP sheriff nod


A TRANSSEXUAL “Satanist anarchist” has nabbed the Republican nomination in the sheriff’s race of a New Hampshire county while running with the campaign slogan “F**k the Police”. Aria Di…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 13, 2020)

How the South Won the Civil War review: the path from Jim Crow to Donald Trump


Heather Cox Richardson offers an eloquent history of the negation of the American idea, with clear lessons for November




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> How the South Won the Civil War review: the path from Jim Crow to Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Heather Cox Richardson offers an eloquent history of the negation of the American idea, with clear lessons for November
> ...


Liberal democracy always leads to the same place historically, equality and responsible government. The extent that greed, hate and fear can screw it up, depends on the character of the citizens. Trumpers have opted out of liberal democracy and instead want to install a fascist King, they own this cocksucker and all the deaths and destruction he caused, there is plenty of responsibility to go around. Only those of low character support Trump and the republicans, I wouldn't mince words with friends and relatives about it and don't myself, they own Trump and his evil too, Christians my ass.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> How the South Won the Civil War review: the path from Jim Crow to Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Heather Cox Richardson offers an eloquent history of the negation of the American idea, with clear lessons for November
> ...


I love Dr. Richardson and read her articles all the time.


----------



## topcat (Sep 13, 2020)

Bush/Reagan debate immigration. Check out what the revered Reagan says.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

*Let's talk about raising your kids and the moral, ethical, and legal....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2020)

*I Won't Vote Trump! - Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *People Who Live in Red States Die Younger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but their hostages comes home sooner..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a good read
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/the-post-political-future-is-here-how-street-violence-from-kenosha-to-portland-threatens-american-democracy-223724628.html


but Obama..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> 'Trans Satanist anarchist' with 'f*** the police' slogan wins GOP sheriff nod
> 
> 
> A TRANSSEXUAL “Satanist anarchist” has nabbed the Republican nomination in the sheriff’s race of a New Hampshire county while running with the campaign slogan “F**k the Police”. Aria Di…
> ...


Still not the worst GOP candidate this year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2020)

Sounds like Nazi Germany.










An ICE Nurse Revealed That A Georgia Detention Center Is Performing Mass Hysterectomies


On Monday, a nurse at a private immigration detention center in Georgia came forward about a range of dangerous medical practices at a U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement (ICE) facility. According to her, the center has not only ignored COVID-19 protocols, but is actively performing mass...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2020)

As Cali and the west coast burns ... trump as stupid as usual.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 14, 2020)

The STUPID is strong with this one .... “Trees fall over and explode “


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Sounds like Nazi Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was reading that yesterday too but still haven’t seen confirmation from any other news sources. 

This is a crime against humanity and anyone affiliated with this should be taken to The Hague.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The STUPID is strong with this one .... “Trees fall over and explode “


I like the part when shithead compares the eco-system of fucking Finland with California.
What the fuck?
Finland is just below the fucking North Pole with an abundance of rain, wereas California is in a years long drought & setting record high temperatures every day.
For Christ's sake someone shoot this fucking idiot


----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The STUPID is strong with this one .... “Trees fall over and explode “


"Nobody knows forest management more than me." "Trees fall over and explode" sounds like a Monty Python sketch.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

Special Logistics: A (Second) Interview with Noel Casler


The former "Celebrity Apprentice" talent handler talks about everything from Nixon to Michael Jackson to Atlantic City mobsters to addiction & recovery, and dishes on Donald, Ivanka, and Junior.




gregolear.substack.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

*The latest Iran stuff is just another made up distraction.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

Its getting hard to keep those Biden signs up in my area lately. They have been disappearing as quickly as they go up - sometimes being torn up, placed in the owners mailboxes which is then blown up and followed by threatening letters. 

Its ok to point guns and threaten violence if you come near these inbred crackers' property though, because, AMERICA!!!





Please note the all caps and lack of punctuation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks like tRUmp found his own Dr Mengele.










Staggering Number of Hysterectomies Happening at ICE Facility, Whistleblower Says


"We’ve questioned among ourselves, like, goodness, he's taking everybody’s stuff out," said a former nurse at the facility. "That's his specialty, he’s the uterus collector."




www.vice.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I was reading that yesterday too but still haven’t seen confirmation from any other news sources.
> 
> This is a crime against humanity and anyone affiliated with this should be taken to The Hague.


Yeah, major fucking nazi move here. I think this is from the same news feed but here another one. It should be spreading to the news cycle soon so asshole will lose more latino support.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

*Trump ad asks people to support the troops. But it uses a picture of Russian jets.*

The Trump Make America Great Again Committee is run by both the Republican National Committee and the campaign.



A digital ad released by a fundraising arm of the Trump campaign on Sept. 11 calling on people to “support our troops” *uses a stock photo of Russian-made fighter jets and Russian models dressed as soldiers.*

The ad, which was made by the Trump Make America Great Again Committee, features silhouettes of three soldiers walking as a fighter jet flies over them. The ad first appeared on Sept. 8 and ran until Sept. 12.

“That’s definitely a MiG-29,” said Pierre Sprey, who helped design both the F-16 and A-10 planes for the U.S. Air Force. “I’m glad to see it’s supporting our troops.”

He noted the angle of the aircraft’s tail, the way the tail is swept far back, and the spacing of the engines, along with the tunnel between them.


Ruslan Pukhov, director of the Centre for Analysis of Strategies and Technologies in Moscow, confirmed that the planes are Russian MiG-29s, and also said the soldier on the far right in the ad carries an AK-74 assault rifle.

The Trump Make America Great Again Committee is run by both the Republican National Committee and the campaign. Most of the low-dollar and digital donations raised by the committee goes to the campaign.

“This is a completely recreated scene from various photographs of mine,” said Zakirov, a 34-year-old oil company analyst and hobbyist photographer based in the Russian city of Perm, about 700 miles east of Moscow.

*“Today you hear about the Kremlin’s hand in U.S. politics. Tomorrow you are this hand,” *he joked, saying he found the fact that his photo ended up in a Trump fundraising ad “*pretty funny.*”

We are sure vlad is smiling.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

Mengele had human skin lamp shades, wonder what this psycho is doing with the parts he's taking out, his wife probably has a purse made out of a uterus.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

48 days til election... Trump turns up the crazy bat shit retard knob to 12 .

Wonder what thrills and chills lay ahead ....


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)

Look for lots of violence on election day, he's sending his goons to start shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> 48 days til election... Trump turns up the crazy bat shit retard knob to 12 .
> 
> Wonder what thrills and chills lay ahead ....


he's already told us; he's done trial runs>umbrella man types starting trouble deemed to be libs..so they can have the war they're looking for.






'Look, it's called INSURRECTION'.


if you don't like the results, you don't have to have the results; it would be over in a minute. well..well..well. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8723181/Donald-Trump-says-INSURRECTION-opponents-threaten-riots-election-night.html...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

Here's a local Biden sign today. Notice the spelling.

Tump?

Turmp?

These people are idiots.

Compliments of a neighbor's doorbell cam.











I fucking hate it here.

Note: The local retard neckbeard has been identified. Here's his faisebuk picture. He's into the Insane Clown Posse. Total master race shit.



Truly, words cannot express how much I hate it here.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4684434
> 
> Here's a local Biden sign today. Notice the spelling.
> 
> ...


i'm going with TURNIP..these fuckers are the epitome of stupid. everyone has a RING now and that's all the cops need to press charges- same as if someone were to knock off a MAGA hat on someones head.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe if you put a sign with TRUMP and below next line says “ is a fucking idiot “ .... maybe they would walk on by and not notice .

Simpleton fucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4684434
> 
> Here's a local Biden sign today. Notice the spelling.
> 
> ...


charges?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Mengele had human skin lamp shades, wonder what this psycho is doing with the parts he's taking out, his wife probably has a purse made out of a uterus.


That comes if Trump keeps power, then they will be picking out those with nice tattoos for lamp shades. America is getting like North Korea, you can't leave, the great leader is constantly bullshitting a starving population with a propaganda network, while killing them off in large numbers and blaming others for it. Next it will be you don't need schools, just a Trump youth movement to teach morals and values etc.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4684434
> 
> Here's a local Biden sign today. Notice the spelling.
> 
> ...


Can you PM me the link to his FB page?

I'd like to have some fun with this guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


and he laughed at the comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4684434
> 
> Here's a local Biden sign today. Notice the spelling.
> 
> ...


Glitter bomb AA (Automatic Ambush) or better yet direct a bundle of roman candles at the sign, set the fuck up for a fall, a fire cracker or two could get the dumb cunt shooting. Trouble is to the cops he's just a good old boy "having a little fun", if he shoots up yer house. One way or another, if I had a Biden sign I'd make the fucker shit his pants if he tried to fuck with it, even if it was only a flash bulb cluster, or better yet a flash bang in his face. A small localized version of shock and awe around his head should do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Can you PM me the link to his FB page?
> 
> I'd like to have some fun with this guy.


He is going to be a future interest of the FBI and seen as a potential terrorist or Russian 5th columnist, these morons are perceived as a national security threat by the professionals now. If Biden wins these people are going to be treated like commies were 60 years ago and it won't be political in nature either, it will be a consensus of professional opinion. Fox news will be finished as a public menace under existing broadcast regulation and law, the propaganda machines that unite and sustain them will come under increasing attack.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

In other news ..... KANYE WEST declares himself the “ New Moses “ ..... 

Enjoy your day


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glitter bomb AA (Automatic Ambush) or better yet direct a bundle of roman candles at the sign, set the fuck up for a fall, a fire cracker or two could get the dumb cunt shooting. Trouble is to the cops he's just a good old boy "having a little fun", if he shoots up yer house. One way or another, if I had a Biden sign I'd make the fucker shit his pants if he tried to fuck with it, even if it was only a flash bulb cluster, or better yet a flash bang in his face. A small localized version of shock and awe around his head should do it.


Or rub capsaicin all over it ... he rips it and eventually touches his neck beard , sisters snatch or grandmas tits ... then the laughter starts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> charges?


Not announced yet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> In other news ..... KANYE WEST declares himself the “ New Moses “ .....
> 
> Enjoy your day


 Go to Egypt, Kenny. Do not pass GO, do not collect $200.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Or rub capsaicin all over it ... he rips it and eventually touches his neck beard , sisters snatch or grandmas tits ... then the laughter starts.


You're not far off. So far I've found that he and his older brother have no jobs to speak of and both still live at home with mom and dad and he's already been convicted of disorderly conduct.

Yeah. He's definitely home grown Trump material.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 15, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> You're not far off. So far I've found that he and his older brother have no jobs to speak of and both still live at home with mom and dad and he's already been convicted of disorderly conduct.
> 
> Yeah. He's definitely home grown Trump material.


Sounds like the type that hits businesses and under construction homes looking for copper. Meth heads winning.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> In other news ..... KANYE WEST declares himself the “ New Moses “ .....
> 
> Enjoy your day


Moses was a blowhard asshole?

Who knew?


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moses was a blowhard asshole?
> 
> Who knew?


How do you think he parted the Red Sea?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sounds like the type that hits businesses and under construction homes looking for copper. Meth heads winning.


Meanwhile, in Georgia, if you are black and just look at a construction site, you risk having two white-trash Trumpers go posse on your ass and killing you like they did Ahmaud Arbrey.

America!


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Meanwhile, in Georgia, if you are black and just look at a construction site, you risk having two white-trash Trumpers go posse on your ass and killing you like they did Ahmaud Arbrey.
> 
> America!


Tell me about it. I live here.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glitter bomb AA (Automatic Ambush) or better yet direct a bundle of roman candles at the sign, set the fuck up for a fall, a fire cracker or two could get the dumb cunt shooting. Trouble is to the cops he's just a good old boy "having a little fun", if he shoots up yer house. One way or another, if I had a Biden sign I'd make the fucker shit his pants if he tried to fuck with it, even if it was only a flash bulb cluster, or better yet a flash bang in his face. A small localized version of shock and awe around his head should do it.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2020)

@6:30

'I will end with this..'









Rep. Crow: I'll stay in D.C. 'as long as necessary' to pass COVID bill


Congressman Jason Crow (D-CO) joins Hallie Jackson in the midst of tense negotiations between Democrats and Republicans over a COVID-19 relief bill. Crow acknowledges that "not everybody's gonna get what they want" and that a compromise is imperative.




news.yahoo.com







this is why 'states rights' is bullshit!


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Meanwhile, in Georgia, if you are black and just look at a construction site, you risk having two white-trash Trumpers go posse on your ass and killing you like they did Ahmaud Arbrey.
> 
> America!


What state are you in?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> *The latest Iran stuff is just another made up distraction.*


Ya think?


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 15, 2020)

bundee1 said:


> What state are you in?


I grew up/started to work in NY/CT in the 70's/80's as an electrician and I know for a fucking fact that for almost all (1 was cool) of the companies that I worked for had a policy of no Blacks allowed, that they were lazy & detremental to their image.
The Black man NEVER HAD A FUCKING CHANCE, & his application went into the trash bin immediatly.
That was the reality of being Black in America then, & today I don't really think things are much better.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Look for lots of violence on election day, he's sending his goons to start shit.


Fuck his Goons
They're outnumbered now & will be destroyed like the vermin they are.
2nd Amendment works both ways.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 16, 2020)

One of my granddaughters is black, she's in her 20's now. A couple of years ago she was babysitting a house for our neighbors (decent peeps) across the street since they had a couple of dogs too and she's good with animals. Anyway, the next day the neighbor just west of where she was house/dog sitting came over to my wife leaving for work and said, "Do you know they have a fucking [email protected]@er watching their house? My wife just said, "That's our granddaughter, you got a problem?"
Needless to say the fucking bigot just stammered and made up excuses while my wife just walked away.

Of course their "Tump" sign in the their yard just went up a few weeks ago. Any questions? I have a very special reason for hating these kocksuckers but I know ya all got yers too.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 16, 2020)

Trump is less trusted than Putin and Xi and the US is hitting historic lows of approval from its closest allies


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 16, 2020)

Walmart is bringing robots to 650 more stores as the retailer ramps up automation in stores nationwide


The Bossa Nova robots, which are designed to scan items on shelves to assist with price accuracy and restocking, are already present in 350 stores.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump is less trusted than Putin and Xi and the US is hitting historic lows of approval from its closest allies


They need a robogreeter (Robocop) who will apply masks to the reluctant and dissuade the unmasked from entering with tasers and pepper spray. Paint him blue with one of them yellow smiley faces...

You in the MAGA hat HALT, no mask, no entry!

"Fuck you tin can I got rats"!
ZAP!


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 16, 2020)

Birds 'falling out of the sky' in mass die-off in south-western US


Wildfires and climate crisis cited as possible causes for the deaths of thousands of migrating species heading south for the winter




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Walmart is bringing robots to 650 more stores as the retailer ramps up automation in stores nationwide
> 
> 
> The Bossa Nova robots, which are designed to scan items on shelves to assist with price accuracy and restocking, are already present in 350 stores.
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Birds 'falling out of the sky' in mass die-off in south-western US
> 
> 
> Wildfires and climate crisis cited as possible causes for the deaths of thousands of migrating species heading south for the winter
> ...


Insect populations have crashed and it's only getting worse. They start aerial spraying tonight in 10 counties in my state because of EEE infections in 20 some horses, there's only one possible case in humans in this state this year and it hasn't been confirmed. How many other insects will die from the spraying. I live in a more rural area and bat populations have also crashed, at dusk you would normally see lots of bats circling over head, these days you may only see a couple. It's the same with everything from frogs to birds, they are all dying off.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need a robogreeter (Robocop) who will apply masks to the reluctant and dissuade the unmasked from entering with tasers and pepper spray. Paint him blue with one of them yellow smiley faces...
> 
> You in the MAGA hat HALT, no mask, no entry!
> 
> ...


I say yes on robocop enforcing mask policy ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 16, 2020)

Ok ... the dumbfuck can’t even remember she said cancer not covid ....... Jeenus bigly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306109178407157761


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2020)

Do you think Trump has more supporters in this country or are his supporters just more outspoken and in your face, so it seems like there are more of them?

There was a recent Trump rally thing in my state and the news made it seem like the 200+ crowd was substantial, but a few months earlier there was a peaceful BLM march with thousands of people and i imagine few, if any, trump supporters in attendance.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2020)

Blonde bimbo speaks ....



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306287619291127810


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Do you think Trump has more supporters in this country or are his supporters just more outspoken and in your face, so it seems like there are more of them?
> 
> There was a recent Trump rally thing in my state and the news made it seem like the 200+ crowd was substantial, but a few months earlier there was a peaceful BLM march with thousands of people and i imagine few, if any, trump supporters in attendance.


It depends on where you live. People posting here from the more backward states talk about Trump supporters walking the streets as if they were victims of the zombie apocalypse, tearing down signs showing support for Biden. Probably a lot of them would show up at a mask free crowded rally if one were held within the radius of one fill-up of their old pickup.

Not many Trump supporters are seen in Western Oregon. When they do show up it's a few hundred escorted by a private security force backed by local police to protect the demonstrators from thousands of counter demonstrators exercising their own first amendment right to shout the asshats down.

Eastern Oregon is different








Prineville protesters, counter-protesters voice their views during rally - KTVZ


For the third time in recent weeks. Black Lives Matter protesters and counter-protesters faced off in downtown Prineville Saturday afternoon, lining up on opposite sides of Third Street, carrying signs and voicing their views. No arrests were reported.




ktvz.com








The Prineville woman who organized the Black Lives Matter rallies, Josie Stanfield, is in hiding after receiving death threats.



October 15 or so. That's when I'll get my ballot and I'll vote that very same day.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2020)

Cant help but laugh at the numbskull holding the confederate flag in the PNW. Maybe he ought to consider moving somewhere closer to an actual confederate state.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Cant help but laugh at the numbskull holding the confederate flag in the PNW. Maybe he ought to consider moving somewhere closer to an actual confederate state.


Yeah but that flag was displayed with a different meaning than it would have in a Civil War reenactment. .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Cant help but laugh at the numbskull holding the confederate flag in the PNW. Maybe he ought to consider moving somewhere closer to an actual confederate state.


The stars and bars is the battle flag of Virginia, it's the flag Lee fought under and the one he surrendered to Grant along with regimental colors. It is or should be under the control of the US government as a treasonous symbol and they should hold the copyright on it in perpetuity, like the swastika, public display should be illegal. The USA paid for it's surrender in blood and they should own it and the usage rights to it, permission for movies, museums only.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 17, 2020)

Conservative Evangelical Asks God To Give Her Strength To Incorporate Forced Hysterectomies Into Belief System


CORDOVA, TN—Praying that the Lord Almighty would help her understand the recent whistleblower reports about Immigration and Customs Enforcement’s treatment of migrant detainees, conservative evangelical woman Melissa Carson reportedly asked God Tuesday to give her strength to incorporate forced...




www.theonion.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Do you think Trump has more supporters in this country or are his supporters just more outspoken and in your face, so it seems like there are more of them?
> 
> There was a recent Trump rally thing in my state and the news made it seem like the 200+ crowd was substantial, but a few months earlier there was a peaceful BLM march with thousands of people and i imagine few, if any, trump supporters in attendance.


Yes. None are so bold as the truly stupid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2020)

Forensic Accountants , listen up !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2020)

From Trump’s financial advisor ....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2020)

Texas school assignment lists Kyle Rittenhouse among "modern heroes"


Students at the school in Dallas were invited to write a half-page biography of one of six men including Kyle Rittenhouse.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306537295236001792


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 18, 2020)

Trump said coronavirus was good because he didn’t have shake hands with ‘disgusting people’, claims ex-White House aide


Former top advisor to Mike Pence says president remarked: ‘Maybe this Covid thing is a good thing’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306537295236001792


Redfield believes HIV/AIDS is a punishment from god on gay people.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ok ... the dumbfuck can’t even remember she said cancer not covid ....... Jeenus bigly.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306109178407157761


how about the word 'died'..?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306537295236001792


he also has bone spurs which is medical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Redfield believes HIV/AIDS is a punishment from god on gay people.


Redfield is scared shitless about the coming election and future Congressional and other investigations including grand juries. Trump and his henchmen conspired to commit mass second degree murder. Redfield does not want to be charged with the crime, aiding and abetting, or as an accessory after the fact. Several legal experts have opined that Trump committed second degree mass murder since the revelation of the Woodward tapes. Redfield must watch the news and the implications are sinking in, the election is 45 days away, the outcome is becoming clear, Donald is stumbling, faltering and losing in court on multiple fronts. Redfield does have a brain of some kind and is looking to the future. So apparently is the FBI director who had better serve up Donald's head on a fucking silver platter ASAP, he made his move in congress recently with Russian interference.

Cesar had nothing compared to the knives out for Donald, if he loses, the new AG will have him strung up by the balls in no time flat, provided the NY state AG doesn't beat him/her to it.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 18, 2020)

Fuck, RBG just passed away. She was and always will be a legend.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2020)

Judge Ginsberg just kicked the bucket ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 18, 2020)

Evangelicals literally have no reason to vote for Trump anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Redfield believes HIV/AIDS is a punishment from god on gay people.


FBI director Wray had better have a very fat folder of secret investigations into Trump ready to hand off to the prosecutors and the new AG. Joe would have very hard time finding anybody to take over justice who didn't want to throw the book at Trump and Barr. Bill Barr publicly shit on the altar in the temple of justice in the eyes of many DOJ alumni, they want his fucking head on a stake and they will be filling the key jobs in the DOJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Judge Ginsberg just kicked the bucket ...


Shit!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 18, 2020)

These last 45 odd days are agonizing......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2020)

Let's see RBG has passed and Mitch will want to act immediately to fill the seat, but Donald promised Ted Cruz or Miss Lindsay the SCTOUS seat, but they are both senators and Mitch is gonna lose the senate majority as it is... 44 days until the election and congress will break soon. Mitch will try to ram it through after the election, before the end of the year, for sure, you don't need to be a prophet to see that coming, even if he loses in a landslide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> These last 45 odd days are agonizing......
> 
> View attachment 4688027


The election has already arrived, election day is just the last day of voting in many places, 4 states are early voting as of today, exit polls are coming too, turn out is heavy and Donald is Bitching about it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2020)

*RICIN poisoned package to trump intercepted by law enforcement... *

Close but no cigar ..... 

A package containing the poison ricinand addressed to President Donald Trump was intercepted by law enforcement earlier this week, according to two law enforcement officials. 
Two tests were done to confirm the presence of ricin. All mail for the White House is sorted and screened at an offsite facility before reaching the White House. 

The FBI and Secret Service are investigating the matter. 
Ricin is a highly toxic compound extracted from castor beans that has been used in terror plots. It can be used in powder, pellet, mist or acid form. If ingested, it causes nausea, vomiting and internal bleeding of the stomach and intestines, followed by failure of the liver, spleen and kidneys, and death by collapse of the circulatory system.


"The FBI and our U.S. Secret Service and U.S. Postal Inspection Service partners are investigating a suspicious letter received at a U.S. government mail facility. At this time, there is no known threat to public safety," the FBI's Washington field office said in a statement to CNN.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *RICIN poisoned package to trump intercepted by law enforcement... *
> 
> Close but no cigar .....
> 
> ...


Fuckin postal service is shit. I sent that package 2 months ago!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fuckin postal service is shit. I sent that package 2 months ago!


Jesus Canuck, yer lucky they don't let secret service agents across the border to interview ya, covid mighta saved ya! Perhaps the mounties will pay a visit...


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *RICIN poisoned package to trump intercepted by law enforcement... *
> 
> Close but no cigar .....
> 
> ...


It would be nice if Trump pissed off Putin...... Novichok.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fuckin postal service is shit. I sent that package 2 months ago!


DeJoy might have taken the joy out of it, though Ricin is pretty durable. I figure anybody serious about doing Donald with ricin would use another method of delivery like soaking small dollar store glass beads in it and filling the string holes with ricin, a small bomb or directed explosion should do the rest. If one bead gets him he's done.

If Donald were to steal the presidency, his greatest threat of assassination would be from retired CIA pros and military special forces. If the rule of law ends, then lawless means are used, he started breaking the law and is outside it's protection. The only thing stopping some is the fact that secret service agents would be killed or hurt, these people would be patriots, not terrorists.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

*Bob Woodward Induced A Confession Of The Greatest Lie In American History Says Steve Schmidt | MSNBC*





Founder of the Lincoln Project Steve Schmidt reacts to the number of taped interviews released by journalist Bob Woodward showing just how much the president downplayed the coronavirus while knowing how deadly it really was.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2020)

Or send a cheeseburger that some hobo wiped his aids dick all over it.

or Melania was a kgb agent all along!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus Canuck, yer lucky they don't let secret service agents across the border to interview ya, covid mighta saved ya! Perhaps the mounties will pay a visit...


Apparently the package came from Canada!









Envelope Containing Ricin Intercepted in White House Mail


The mailing was addressed to President Trump and appeared to come from Canada.




www.wsj.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2020)

If you haven't noticed, he's insane.










Trump threatens to call off 2020 election with executive order saying Biden can’t serve as president


With polls showing President Donald Trump trailing former Vice President Joe Biden in the 2020 presidential campaign, the incumbent appears nervous that he might lose a fair vote.At a campaign rally in Fayetteville, North Carolina on Saturday, Trump spoke for over 90 minutes.In addition to...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently the package came from Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, I'm digging a bomb shelter!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently the package came from Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems we gotta do everything for these lazy Americans, ya think they could have come up with something on their own? I mean if Justin did what Donald did we'd burn him alive on Parliament hill. 

Donald is a mass murder and one way or another he will get justice, I'd prefer to see him humiliated in court then spend his days in supermax solitude and disappear until he dies in his cell, killing is too good and too quick for him. He will go mad in a week and end up in a rubber room, they have them there too, many are driven insane by social isolation, boredom and the products of their own minds. Besides you'd have to execute Donald many times over for justice to be done and death is a one shot affair, I wouldn't look for Cheeto Jesus to rise from the dead after 3 days so they could do him again, too bad about that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Apparently the package came from Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think it had anything to do with the aluminium tariffs?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2020)

Insane.










Trump to His Female Supporters: I Hope Your Husbands OKed You Attending My Rallies


Trump made the comment during the same speech in which he said he’d nominate a woman to the Supreme Court next week.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 19, 2020)

Stark raving mad.










Trump promises America we will never see him again if Biden wins


President Donald Trump insisted he would withdraw from public life should he lose the 2020 presidential election.Trump, who has been a public figure since he started appearing in tabloid stories in the 1980s, made the promise during a campaign rally North Carolina on Saturday."If I lose to him...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 20, 2020)

Americans don't believe in the social contract anymore


Other nations stopped opioid overdoses while the US struggled. Something similar is happening with COVID-19




www.salon.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 20, 2020)

Never forget...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Stark raving mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will withdraw from public life in a supermax, limited visitors and no tweeting, just a solitary cell 23 hours a day and I don't even think they have TV in them. Donald's only social contact will be with the secret service agent stationed outside his cell, the one who shoves his food through the grub hole in the door and then slams it shut. But at least he will get to see his wall for an hour a day, the wall of his prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Americans don't believe in the social contract anymore
> 
> 
> Other nations stopped opioid overdoses while the US struggled. Something similar is happening with COVID-19
> ...


Does the constitution prohibit tattooing LOSER in 2" high letters across Donald's forehead? I understand judges made people wear signs, even cut their hair in the USA. It's not a punishment, but a warning to others...

Of course people lost faith in their government, look who is POTUS FFS! Almost half the country is populated by suicidal morons who think the sun shines outta Trump's asshole. America needs to declare war on the media structure that fosters and supports this moronic bullshit, Qnon my fucking ass. Fox news has got to go and the Murdochs held to account personally and publicly excoriated, Face book needs to be regulated like a broadcaster and will be. The public depends on accurate honest information in a democracy to make decisions and the quality of our decisions is dependent on the quality of the information we use to make them. A free press does not mean a lying press or one that is a mouth piece for hostile foreign powers, a free press does not knowingly aid and abet Trump's mass murder. News serves the public, propaganda serves the interests of those who create it, Fox news did not serve 200,000 dead Americans, it's touting of Trump propaganda and a false narrative killed them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 20, 2020)

Yet another one of our norms smashed: early voters in Fairfax County Virginia found a group of Trump-flag waving Trumpers blocking their path and chanting "four more years". Many of those interviewed expressed the feeling of intimidation, some had to be escorted into the building to vote by county officials.

Virginia election law requires that all electioneering be done more than 40 feet from the polling place entrance - all agree that the mob of Trump-thugs stayed beyond this limit.

I have voted dozens of times and always there are group electioneering just beyond the exclusion zone. In every case I have ever seen, this electioneering has been polite, unintimidating and respectfully, using persuasion rather than mob intimidation. Not anymore, thanks Trump! Stupid fucks like @Bugeye will point out that they did not seem to break the law. Those people are too dumb to realize that following the laws alone does not make a healthy society. There are some things that just shouldn't be done - like sterilizing immigrants - even though the law might allow it. Laws can be changed - Hitler's genocide was totally legal, our behavior is the only real bulwark against tyranny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yet another one of our norms smashed: early voters in Fairfax County Virginia found a group of Trump-flag waving Trumpers blocking their path and chanting "four more years". Many of those interviewed expressed the feeling of intimidation, some had to be escorted into the building to vote by county officials.
> 
> Virginia election law requires that all electioneering be done more than 40 feet from the polling place entrance - all agree that the mob of Trump-thugs stayed beyond this limit.
> 
> I have voted dozens of times and always there are group electioneering just beyond the exclusion zone. In every case I have ever seen, this electioneering has been polite, unintimidating and respectfully, using persuasion rather than mod intimidation. Not anymore, thanks Trump! Stupid fucks like @Bugeye will point out that they did not seem to break the law. Those people are too dumb to realize that following the laws alone does not make a healthy society. There are some things that just shouldn't be done - like sterilizing immigrants - even though the law might allow it. Laws can be changed - Hitler's genocide was totally legal, our behavior is the only real bulwark against tyranny.


The ballot is secret and cellphone video ubiquitous, the videos are truth machines and witnesses to crime. First we need morals, then ethics, finally law, but all is underpinned by good will towards others and wanting the best for them. We instinctively run to the aid of others in distress for a reason, we are human, at least some of us are, some of the time anyway.

It's not the constitution but the people who enforce it that counts, Stalin had a wonderful constitution for the USSR, but it was meaningless. The only reason the US constitution and law is meaningless to Trump, is Republicans allow it and have failed in their constitutional duties, their oaths of office and to protect citizens at a fundamental level. Trump has 44%+ approval according to the latest polling, if he wasn't such an utterly incompetent asshole he would have more. You must suppress the information infrastructure supporting this bullshit to change these numbers, racism binds them, but their media infrastructure directs them and provides psychological and social support. They are no different than Muslim American terrorist who get all hyped up on radical propaganda websites.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2020)

a return to simpler times; the scary black man is gone from the WH:









Florida city repeals 13-year ban on saggy pants


After 13 years, a South Florida city has overturned a ban on “saggy pants” — bottoms that reveal the wearer’s underwear




abcnews.go.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2020)

Bus passenger uses live snake as a face mask


Face masks are required on public transit in the UK — but officials say a snake is not a good option.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 20, 2020)

Leak reveals $2tn of possibly corrupt US financial activity


Among those named in reports is Paul Manafort, former political strategist for Donald Trump




www.theguardian.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 20, 2020)

Walmart, Amazon Donate To QAnon-Promoting Tennessee Politician


The corporate backing for lawmakers supporting QAnon content shows how the conspiracy theory is penetrating mainstream politics.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 20, 2020)

Global banks defy U.S. crackdowns by serving oligarchs, criminals and terrorists - ICIJ


The FinCEN Files show trillions in tainted dollars flow freely through major banks, swamping a broken enforcement system.




www.icij.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Leak reveals $2tn of possibly corrupt US financial activity
> 
> 
> Among those named in reports is Paul Manafort, former political strategist for Donald Trump
> ...


My, confiscating 2 trillion dollars of illegal cash would damn near pay for the covid debacle, not to mention confiscating all Russian assets in America and the CIA and NSA hacking, then cleaning out secret Russian bank accounts in the world's tax havens (split it with the locals for motivation). Ya know that might go a long way towards paying for the mess Donald and the Russians got America into, Uncle Sam might own a lot of real estate, starting with Donald's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Global banks defy U.S. crackdowns by serving oligarchs, criminals and terrorists - ICIJ
> 
> 
> The FinCEN Files show trillions in tainted dollars flow freely through major banks, swamping a broken enforcement system.
> ...


Hey Donald is president, wait until after the new year... Hit em where it hurts and they are greedy bastards, make them poor and keep them that way and or in prison. I would make it a point of hauling republican officials and henchmen in for multiple congressional hearings, just so the legal expenses would ruin the cocksuckers. Benghazi turned out to be great, makes multiple hearings and beating it to death from two to four years kinda acceptable, when they whine, shout BENGHAZI! or BANZAI!

All the shit that will be coming out over the next two years, the electoral reforms ( H.R.1) and the death of FOX news at the hands of the FCC will make life difficult for republicans in 2022, especially the senators up for election. I expect the republicans will vomit up a bunch of fucking lunatics for candidates next time around, the base is collectively insane.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Leak reveals $2tn of possibly corrupt US financial activity
> 
> 
> Among those named in reports is Paul Manafort, former political strategist for Donald Trump
> ...


Any chance this is why Trump got all shitty with the international courts?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2020)

Seen this today at flea market... introducing 
WET BACK tire dressing.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 21, 2020)

WTF?!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2020)

Here is another ... the misspell is hilarious .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Stark raving mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is true, no tweeting from a supermax, perhaps no TV either, just 23/7 in a cell and a walk by his big beautiful wall for an hour.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2020)

https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2020)

Trump genes comments ‘indistinguishable from Nazi rhetoric’, expert on Holocaust says


US president has long history of praising his own genetic make-up




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump genes comments ‘indistinguishable from Nazi rhetoric’, expert on Holocaust says
> 
> 
> US president has long history of praising his own genetic make-up
> ...




The master race, you don't mess with perfection.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2020)

Cries of 'white power' and 'f*** black lives' heard at pro-Trump rally


Academic recorded rally in support of president, featuring profanities




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2020)

tRUmp wants to put a woman on the supreme court that believes that the seperation of church and state should be abolished and the USA should become a christian theocracy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 21, 2020)

Coronavirus surge by state ....
Still NO national plan so there’s that.
MARS still at zero .


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 21, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/21/jake-gardner-suicide-james-scurlock-shooting/


Jake Gardner, a White bar owner who was indicted last week in the fatal shooting of Black protester James Scurlock during a late-night Omaha demonstration in May, died by suicide on Sunday, his attorneys said at a news conference.

Attorney Stu Dornan said that Gardner, 38, had died “at his own hand” in Oregon on the same day he was scheduled to return to Omaha to turn himself in. Gardner faced four felony charges, including manslaughter, that were handed down by a special prosecutor last week.

The indictment came months after a county attorney initially agreed with Gardner that he had shot Scurlock, 22, in self-defense and declined to prosecute the bar owner. A grand jury thought otherwise, pointing to Gardner’s own words in text and Facebook messages as probable cause for an indictment .

“The grand jury indictment was a shock to him,” Dornan said Sunday. “He was really shook up.”

A White bar owner claimed self-defense in killing a Black protester. But his own words show otherwise, prosecutors say.

About 12:20 p.m. Sunday, police in Hillsboro, Ore., responded to a call of a body found outside a medical clinic less than 20 miles west of downtown Portland, authorities said in a news release. Investigators eventually identified Gardner, saying that his death is under investigation, but “officers are not seeking any suspects and there is no danger to the community.” Gardner did not leave a note, his attorneys said.

Gardner’s death marks yet another stunning turn in the tragic case. On the night of May 30, Scurlock and some of his friends joined thousands of demonstrators flooding the streets of Omaha five days after George Floyd’s death in Minneapolis sparked nationwide protests.

Surveillance footage released later by Douglas County Attorney Don Kleine showed Scurlock and his friends exchanging words with Gardner, a former Marine who had written on Facebook that he planned “to pull military-style firewatch” at his bar, the Hive. During an argument, Gardner flashed a gun in his waistband, saying to Scurlock and a friend, “Keep the f--- away from me,” according to cellphone footage.

After a woman tussled Gardner to the ground, the bar owner fired what Kleine described as two “warning shots” that sent both the female protester and Scurlock’s friend running. Seconds later, Scurlock jumped on Gardner, placing him in what the bar owner later described to police as a chokehold. With Scurlock on his back, Gardner then fired over his shoulder and killed the 22-year-old.

‘What about James?’ Shooting of Black protester fuels more anger in Omaha.

Kleine decided not to prosecute Gardner, calling the shooting “senseless, but justified.” But two days later, he called a grand jury amid escalating protests. Special prosecutor Frederick D. Franklin of the U.S. attorney’s office in Omaha presented the grand jury evidence showing that Gardner had “an intent to use a firearm for purposes of killing someone,” Franklin said last week. The evidence, which came “primarily from Jake Gardner himself,” undermined self-defense claims, the special prosecutor concluded.

“Jake Gardner was threatening the use of deadly force in the absence of being threatened with a concomitant deadly force by James Scurlock or anyone who was associated with him,” Franklin said.

On Sunday, Dornan told reporters that Gardner had fled to the West Coast after receiving “numerous death threats” following Scurlock’s death. He had initially gone to Northern California but left the state because of the wildfires, his attorneys said. The Omaha World-Herald reported that Gardner was reportedly staying at an uncle’s house around Portland. Gardner was afraid of returning to Omaha and had even hired a bodyguard, worrying that someone would make good on one of the alleged death threats, attorney Tom Monaghan said.

“He was deathly afraid of coming back here because he felt he would not get a fair trial,” Dornan said.

Critics, among them Nebraska state Sen. Justin Wayne (D), the Scurlock family’s attorney, questioned why Gardner wasn’t quickly apprehended after Douglas County District Judge James Gleason approved an arrest warrant on Friday, the World-Herald reported. Dornan said Franklin was agreeable in allowing Gardner to wait out the wildfires before returning to Omaha.

At the Sunday news conference, Gardner’s attorneys maintained that the fatal shooting of Scurlock was “a clear case of self-defense.” Monaghan contended that “the lies on social media” had convicted Gardner before the grand jury charged him last week.

“Cases should be decided in the courtroom and not on social media in the context of public opinion,” Dornan said.

The attorneys remembered Gardner as a veteran of multiple tours in Iraq, telling reporters that he had suffered two traumatic brain injuries. Before the indictment was announced, Gardner told KETV that he was “more anxious now than when I was flying to Iraq.”

“Unfortunately, there are two men who have died in a terrible tragedy,” Dornan said. “It’s a terrible tragedy for the Omaha community; it’s a terrible tragedy for James Scurlock and his family; it’s a terrible tragedy for the Gardner family.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2020)

Republican Dumb Fuck Spreads Death Through Florida

Trump has made dumb people feel smart (right @Bugeye?)

Here's a guy who made his shitty sports bar a mask free zone, because "I do agree that there is a virus, with a 1% death rate. I feel like we are statistically just as likely to get hit by a train." Who knew that trains kill 200,000 people every seven months?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4690912
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/21/jake-gardner-suicide-james-scurlock-shooting/
> View attachment 4690906
> 
> ...


suicides are projected to double due to the negligence of the Trump* administration.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp wants to put a woman on the supreme court that believes that the seperation of church and state should be abolished and the USA should become a christian theocracy.


get rid of those smot pokers


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4690912
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/21/jake-gardner-suicide-james-scurlock-shooting/
> View attachment 4690906
> 
> ...


why stop now?


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 21, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Republican Dumb Fuck Spreads Death Through Florida
> 
> Trump has made dumb people feel smart (right @Bugeye?)
> 
> ...


Its estimated that 200 million have now died from COVID 19 complications. Crazy deadly.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2020)

Retard gone wild ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308209927274536961


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

Investors’ & Retirees’ Perfect Storm Warning: Market Crash, Hyperinflation & Massive Tax Hikes


Wealth warning! Global (economic) Chilling is forecast to unleash profound economic distortions that could prove highly hazardous to your wealth and upend your financial goals!




www.forbes.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

Banks Processed Paul Manafort’s Millions Despite Being Warned Transactions Were Suspicious


Files in FinCEN probe show Deutsche Bank appears to have facilitated over half of $2 trillion in suspicious transactions




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Retard gone wild ....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308209927274536961


Why can’t a member of the joint chiefs be a patriot and put a real round in their ceremonial pistol and end this madness. 

Sounds more practical than counting on a crazy women from Quebec to fix the problem.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

Evangelicals are looking for answers online. They’re finding QAnon instead.


How the growing pro-Trump movement is preying on churchgoers to spread its conspiracy theories.




www.technologyreview.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

I know people are nucking futs but damn.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Evangelicals are looking for answers online. They’re finding QAnon instead.
> 
> 
> How the growing pro-Trump movement is preying on churchgoers to spread its conspiracy theories.
> ...


Interesting article. 

Evangelicals following Qanon doesn’t surprise me as both organizations prey on those who are easily manipulated. 

Evangelicals are only worried about “saving” the children. Well, white children, at least.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2020)

Nothing more maga than running people down with your car.










Florida Governor Proposes Law That Could Allow Drivers to Run Over a 'Mob'


Those "fleeing for safety from a mob" could be legally allowed to drive over and seriously injure or kill protesters under a new law Florida Governor Ron DeSantis proposed Monday.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2020)

Will the orange Fuhrer make the vaccination mandatory?










Trump's health secretary asserts control over all new rules


Azar's chief of staff said the changes were simply a "housekeeping matter."




www.axios.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

take the last train to Auschwitz and i'll meet you at the station..








don't know if we're ever coming home..have to take a shower first.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2020)

Majority of Americans report no confidence in Trump to confirm vaccine safety, effectiveness: POLL


The numbers come via an ABC News/Ipsos poll released Sunday.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> Evangelicals following Qanon doesn’t surprise me as both organizations prey on those who are easily manipulated.
> 
> Evangelicals are only worried about “saving” the children. Well, white children, at least.


The many relatives I know believe in jesus, trump, guns and freedom. Whatever that means. We just had a family get together. Also when you see a cardinal it's a dead relative. They watch faux and go to church. And gossip. Limited social networking. My one sister in law got a lift chair. She's a bit overweight and doesn't exercise. I wonder if you can get a lift toilet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2020)

The Stepford judge.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

The anti-Ginsburg . Fitting. 

Just another example of trump giving the country the finger. 

$100 says she’s the pick.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2020)

What’s the difference


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 22, 2020)

Dystopian future ... who would have guessed ?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 22, 2020)

Dark ages coming. 
Again.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The Stepford judge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691508


okay so we're going with Handmaids Tale..?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dystopian future ... who would have guessed ?


i did say like a dystopian Tim Burton movie..was i close?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> The many relatives I know believe in jesus, trump, guns and freedom. Whatever that means. We just had a family get together. Also when you see a cardinal it's a dead relative. They watch faux and go to church. And gossip. Limited social networking. My one sister in law got a lift chair. She's a bit overweight and doesn't exercise. I wonder if you can get a lift toilet.


my GOP grandmother 103 believes it's pennies..my deceased (via double patching it) uncle used to sing 'Pennies from Heaven' to my grandmother..she said she cleans her house and knows there's nothing around but keeps finding pennies where there used to be none.

the pennies are from my uncle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2020)

*Barr/DOJ Designate NY/Seattle/Portland "Anarchist" Cities. Barr Will Lose in Court in a NY Minute*





In a PR stunt, Barr designates New York, Seattle and Portland "anarchist" cities in a quest toward defunding those cities. This quickly will end up in court and Bill Barr will lose in a New York minute. But Trump and Bar are forever losing in court, whether it's the citizenship-on-the-census case, the DACA case, the absolute-immunity-from-congressional-subpoenas case, the Mike Flynn case, the president's tax case, etc. Even Donald Trump's draft picks - Gorsuch and Kavanaugh - rule against him.

What are the legal implication of Barr's juvenile name calling of American cities?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Barr/DOJ Designate NY/Seattle/Portland "Anarchist" Cities. Barr Will Lose in Court in a NY Minute*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


surely Trump* would never let a pandemic loose in the US? surely..i'm not sure about anything anymore.

and yet he continues, unfettered.

what is pelosi and schumer doing while Rome burns?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is pelosi and schumer doing while Rome burns?


What can they do? 

trump refers to the senate as “his” senate, which, it is. There is no longer oversight or even a separation of powers. 

Next up, The Supreme Court.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is pelosi and schumer doing while Rome burns?


They are carefully maneuvering to get real political power and assign the republicans to the dust bin of history, fear works for them and against Trump. Think about it, new laws can be created to give a woman reproductive rights and make it a felony with a 5 year minimum for CONSPIRING to interfere with her human rights. As for Obamacare and preexisting conditions, Medicare for all or single payer government healthcare will take care of that. They can pack the court later and this might cost the GOP more senate seats. The senate filibuster is gone and a simple majority is all that will be required, bigly change are coming and ironically, Donald is causing it, he has accelerated the pace of events and thus history.

I can feel a landslide building and I think first time or infrequent voters are gonna fuel it, If Joe gets over 400 electoral votes with Florida and either Georgia or Texas, they could win more senate seats than expected. The democrats are gonna pick up a lot of seats in the house and they should do well in the state houses and redistricting is next year. The GOP has a lot of built in advantages that will be removed along with Fox news, I'd be surprised they survive a new FCC administration after what they did on the air.

"In the 50 states, there are 99 state legislative chambers altogether. *Eighty-six* of those chambers are holding legislative elections in 2020. The general election for state legislative races is on November 3, 2020.

Heading into the 2020 elections, Republicans hold a majority in more chambers than Democrats. There is a Republican majority in *61 chambers* and a Democratic majority in *37 chambers*. In the Alaska House, there is a power-sharing agreement between the parties as part of a coalition".









State legislative elections, 2020 - Ballotpedia


Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




ballotpedia.org


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What can they do?
> 
> trump refers to the senate as “his” senate, which, it is. There is no longer oversight or even a separation of powers.
> 
> Next up, The Supreme Court.


well our little co-equal branch experiment failed; Biden said..'the people won't stand for it'. People? Rise! 

Biden's not going to do shit either right? donors? same old same old with people dying from a pandemic same old same old.

when will this shit stop?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2020)

Psychopath-in-Chief


"Trump reminds me of my dad, the serial killer," Kerri Rawson writes.




gregolear.substack.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2020)

Chris nails it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes: The GOP Made A Devil’s Bargain With Trump—And It Was Worth It | All In | MSNBC*






Chris Hayes: “The horrifying truth is for the institutional Republican Party, for everyone who made their peace with the bargain, the bargain has still been worth it. They traded over 100,000 American lives for this power.”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> well our little co-equal branch experiment failed; Biden said..'the people won't stand for it'. People? Rise!
> 
> Biden's not going to do shit either right? donors? same old same old with people dying from a pandemic same old same old.
> 
> when will this shit stop?


When will you quit undermining Trumps opponents ?
Asking for a democracy


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Psychopath-in-Chief
> 
> 
> "Trump reminds me of my dad, the serial killer," Kerri Rawson writes.
> ...


Forensic psychiatrist Bandy Lee, author of _The Dangerous Case of Donald Trump_, writes, “We are facing a democide of genocidal proportions, because we have handed power to someone who is anti-human in psychology. When criminality combines with mental pathology, this kind of large-scale violence becomes possible.* This bottomless need to place his own psychic survival above any protection of the public should rather be a warning. This means he would be equally inclined to destroy the nation or the world—which he has the power to do—if he were to feel humiliated from the loss of an election, for example.” *

he already told his base at recent rally that if he doesn't get re-elected 'we'll never hear from him again..'when someone like Donald Trump tells you something like that?, listen..i've been warning about using us as a shield against the the fallout..he has nothing to lose- if he can't have it no one will!

someone needs to act before it's too late.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

Trump's ex-Russia adviser: US increasingly seen as 'object of pity'








Trump's ex-Russia adviser Fiona Hill: US increasingly seen as 'object of pity'


President Donald Trump's former top Russia adviser said Tuesday that the United States is increasingly seen as "an object of pity" and its standing on the world stage is eroding.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 22, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trump's ex-Russia adviser: US increasingly seen as 'object of pity'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he's gonna git the brown folks and trigger the libs! Make America white again and make the brown folks "go away", the usual things that fuel fascism. Many Americans are under the impression they are dealing with misguided citizens and this is true to an extent, but they are also dealing with fanatical racist traitors and fascists, neither treason or fascism are American values and conflict with the ethos of the nation. They are citizens of a liberal democracy, but want a fascist dictatorship so the "white tribe" can cling to power, they gave up on democracy when the brown folks got some. They not only refuse to form a community with others, they actively seek to destroy the nation, they support Trump in his efforts to do just this. Rather than share the house, they want to burn it to the ground.

Glad I'm a Canadian Canuck, being an American now would take years off most people's lives', those who give a fuck for others and their country that is. 40% are ok with him calling military suckers and losers, the commander and chief, the guy who hasn't said a peep about bounties on their heads. They are ok with 200,000 dead too BTW, Donald can do no wrong, shoot someone on 5th avenue, shit he just murdered over a 100,000 Americans and is heading for a half a fucking million, they are ok with that too.

If I sound disgusted it's because I am.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2020)

The dark subtext of Trump's 'good genes' compliment








The dark subtext of Trump's 'good genes' compliment | CNN Politics


Genes, genes, genes. If you're President Donald Trump, it's about genes.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 23, 2020)

Fucking insane ..... Tuna can weapons 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308574523944566784


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucking insane ..... Tuna can weapons
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308574523944566784


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucking insane ..... Tuna can weapons
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308574523944566784


ummmmmm, they don't sell tuna cans anymore for just this reason  Q said it was Starquist. i think it's so the homeless don't need a can opener..but boy, that Campbells Cream of Mushroom- that fvcker sails...especially if you throw like a disc thrower.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2020)

If you think this won't happen, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2020)

tRUmp pushed hard for schools to open so his virus could do it's work. Grade school and college students are spreading it far and wide to fuel a huge wave of the virus that will just so happen to coincide with the election, and don't forget about his mask free rallies helping to spread it to.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp pushed hard for schools to open so his virus could do it's work. Grade school and college students are spreading it far and wide to fuel a huge wave of the virus that will just so happen to coincide with the election, and don't forget about his mask free rallies helping to spread it to.


And all the poor folks that are forced to clean up after their super spreading events.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp pushed hard for schools to open so his virus could do it's work. Grade school and college students are spreading it far and wide to fuel a huge wave of the virus that will just so happen to coincide with the election, and don't forget about his mask free rallies helping to spread it to.


Yep, he is trying to murder his way to power, I think it is gonna backfire on him and the republicans, remember yer dealing with a psychopathic moron, not Machiavelli. He is advised by clever assholes, but has not been following their advice since he is pigheaded as well as stupid. He and those around him like Barr are desperate men, it's life in prison for them and life or death for you. 

A lot of people in government and in states are looking hard and weighing carefully, if Joe wins there will be consequences for government employees acting on Trump's illegal orders. This is also a federal election and election cheating or suppression will be federal crimes, that will make some election officials think twice. As for state houses over riding the vote for electors, many of the republicans in those state elections might be lame ducks themselves, this news will not help them at all. Trump and covid are gonna decimate the GOP on the state level too, many of them also committed mass murder on their citizens or supported it, that has got to have consequences.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp pushed hard for schools to open so his virus could do it's work. Grade school and college students are spreading it far and wide to fuel a huge wave of the virus that will just so happen to coincide with the election, and don't forget about his mask free rallies helping to spread it to.


with the knowledge that this is deadly.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Moldy (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2020)

Moldy said:


>


Subbed.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 23, 2020)

Watch Religulous | Prime Video


A hilarious documentary from the director of BORAT that follows political humorist and comedian Bill Maher as he interviews people around the world about God and religion.



www.amazon.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump, leadership, standards, and bare minimums....*


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2020)

The Election That Could Break America


If the vote is close, Donald Trump could easily throw the election into chaos and subvert the result. Who will stop him?




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 23, 2020)

What Hitler Taught Trump About Rallies


It's worth remembering that Trump had a book of Hitler 's speeches by his bed. Here's one of Hitler 's quotes about speeches at rallies. ...




rwrld.blogspot.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2020)

Putin arrests his Jesuses, America elects them, at least the orange ones, Vlad does do somethings right...









Russia arrests "Jesus of Siberia," cult leader claiming to be reincarnation of Christ


Detained by armed troops in a large operation, "Vissarion" apparently realized he was Jesus after losing his job as a traffic cop.




www.cbsnews.com





*Russia arrests "Jesus of Siberia," cult leader claiming to be reincarnation of Christ*

Moscow — Russia on Tuesday arrested a Siberian cult leader who claims to be the reincarnation of Jesus, along with his top aides, in an operation involving armed troops and aircraft. The Investigative Committee, which probes serious crimes, said it had detained Sergei Torop known to his followers as Vissarion the Teacher, or the Jesus of Siberia, and two of his aides.

Footage released by investigators showed 59-year-old Vissarion, with long grey hair and a beard, and two other men being led by masked commandos from a van and boarding a helicopter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 23, 2020)

*‘Chilling’: Hayes Unpacks Trump’s Vast And Ongoing Project To Steal The Election | All In | MSNBC*





“I know—it sounds like dystopic science fiction,” says Chris Hayes. “We have to be honest about it, the same way we had to be honest about what the virus was going to do to this country back in late February. It is frankly a plan for an authoritarian power grab.”


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 24, 2020)

U.S. Junk Bonds Set $329.8 Billion Sales Record Amid Yield Hunt


(Bloomberg) -- U.S. high-yield bond sales reached an annual record of $329.8 billion Wednesday as companies reap the benefits of the Federal Reserve’s liquidity-boosting policies and investors grasp for yield.The crush of debt offerings accelerated in April after the U.S. central bank began...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

On election night, how many police departments will side with tRUmp and his white nationalist scum, many is my guess. The police have become radicalized and are filled with these pieces of shit. tRUmp will use them to start violence and prevent voting in heavily blue districts.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> On election night, how many police departments will side with tRUmp and his white nationalist scum, many is my guess. The police have become radicalized and are filled with these pieces of shit. tRUmp will use them to start violence and prevent voting in heavily blue districts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693570


Between the fact that White supremacists have infiltrated our police forces and the Russian military turning 'conservatives' into potential domestic terrorists directed at the Black Lives Matter movement, and Trump's continual asking for violence by his cult against fellow American citizens, January can't get here soon enough.

https://cpb-us-e1.wpmucdn.com/blogs.uoregon.edu/dist/9/13250/files/2017/11/doc-26-white-supremacist-infiltration-1-110a4e4.pdf


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

Republicans are nothing more than organized crime now and they already stole the 2000 and 2016 elections. They know that they have burned all their bridges and people can see them for what they are now. They will do anything to stay in power, including killing as many Americans as it takes to do it, no matter what that number is.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 24, 2020)

This is how I feel most days until medicated.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Sep 24, 2020)

He took the mask off of neoliberal capitalism and exposed the fascism behind it because he's to incompetent to maintain the USA's facade of democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Republicans are nothing more than organized crime now and they already stole the 2000 and 2016 elections. They know that they have burned all their bridges and people can see them for what they are now. They will do anything to stay in power, including killing as many Americans as it takes to do it, no matter what that number is.


There will be a landslide and Trump might even lose on election night, someone would have to be insane to vote for Trump and the republicans with what has come out. Only those who are existing in an alternate information bubble and reality can support this bullshit, even the news part of Fox news tells them what is going on and can't spin it enough. It is a consistent 10 point lead for Biden and I suspect the election results will show an even larger gap.

It is not just the Presidential election on the ballot, congressional and senate races as well as state houses are on it too, the whole American democratic process is at stake. The constitution is on the line, the thing most Americans swore to up hold and defend, well now is the time to step up, because it is under attack. This election is simply a choice between a fascist dictatorship and the US constitution, if they don't count the ballots against Trump, they won't count them for any body else either, including dog catcher in some places.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

Moldy said:


> This is how I feel most days until medicated.


Pot is a bit of a tranquillizer, but if pot smokers feel the way they do here about Trump, I can imagine how most people who don't use pot feel, those with a brain and heart that is. Remember, not just Trump is on that ballot, congress and state houses are on it too, the entire foundation of the American democratic process and constitution. If they don't count ballots against Trump, they won't count them for anybody else, including congress and the state houses. It's a fight for liberty and the constitution, not just an election.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 24, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> He took the mask off of neoliberal capitalism and exposed the fascism behind it because he's to incompetent to maintain the USA's facade of democracy.


Congrats sock you waited a full three days before hitting the politics forum


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

*This Is A Democratic Emergency, Says Professor | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The president again refused to commit to a peaceful transition of power if he loses to Biden in November. Dartmouth professor Brendan Nyhan discusses why this moment in U.S. history is a 'five-alarm fire.'


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156250802946053


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156250802946053


He's lucky they didn't try to lynch him on the fucking spot after what he said and is trying to pull off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156250802946053


Notice when the chant became organized to "Throw him out", Trump felt fear and ran away. Organize, gang up on the bully, he looks to divide and conquer and in the face of united opposition he backs down, even against republicans. Donald likes to "float ideas", if nobody objects, it's ok, make republicans speak out against this bullshit before the election, or they agree with it and own it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

He's right, there is a great hatred for Lady G.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309120336055672835


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2020)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy, hope he dies screaming, karma is a bitch sometimes.










Michael Caputo receives 'metastatic head and neck cancer' diagnosis


The political consultant ignited a firestorm in recent days after accusing government scientists of "sedition."




buffalonews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy, hope he dies screaming, karma is a bitch sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think, when he loses his government job, he loses his healthcare and with a preexisting condition like that, no insurance if the republicans win in court. Besides he's a much greater risk for covid now, poetic justice?

Those that survive Trump had better be rich, because legal fees for congressional appearances alone will ruin most. Grand juries don't require a lawyer though.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2020)

Moldy said:


> This is how I feel most days until medicated.


nailed it!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2020)

Moldy said:


> This is how I feel most days until medicated.


god do i miss New Jersey..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

*Let's talk about what Trump wouldn't say....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

*NEW AD: We Will No Longer Be America After Four More Years*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

In the end it might be the ghost of John McCain that does in Donald, *country over party* is a good slogan and describes their choice.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 24, 2020)

Adios Caputo. Take Rush Limbaugh with you on the Cancer Express to Hell.








Trump advisor diagnosed with head cancer following leave of absence


Michael Caputo has been diagnosed with metastatic head and neck cancer, spokesperson says




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 24, 2020)

*Bob Woodward: Trump Is ‘Putting A Dagger In The Constitution’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





Journalist and “Rage” author Bob Woodward reacts to Trump’s shocking statement where he would not commit to a peaceful transfer of power if he loses the election.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 25, 2020)

'It's Awful': Stillwater Mayor Disturbed By Encounter Between White Supremacist Motorcycle Club, Muslim Family


A Twin Cities mother says her peaceful night in Stillwater with her 4-year-old daughter was interrupted by a racist motorcycle club.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2020)

In the age of tRUmp nothing seems impossible to believe, my question is, where do you find 300,000 used condoms?










Police raid in Vietnam finds more than 300,000 used condoms being packed for resale


The factory's owner, a 34-year-old woman, reportedly confessed they bought the used condoms from someone else.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

These polls don't include the results of Donald's recent comments about peaceful transfer, that will cost Trump a few points too.
Even those dumb cunts in Ohio are coming around.
*New Rounds Of State Polls Show Troubling Trend For Trump | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





The Morning Joe panel digs into the latest rounds of state polling from Pennsylvania, Ohio, Iowa, Georgia and more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> In the age of tRUmp nothing seems impossible to believe, my question is, where do you find 300,000 used condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that story too, maybe they have an exchange?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> In the age of tRUmp nothing seems impossible to believe, my question is, where do you find 300,000 used condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds Q-inspired.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> In the age of tRUmp nothing seems impossible to believe, my question is, where do you find 300,000 used condoms?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda like retreaded tires...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2020)

tRUmp will announce his supreme court pick Saturday, RBG hasn't even been buried, stay classy tRUmp and the GOP.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

Civil Rights Groups Say If Facebook Won't Act On Election Misinformation, They Will


Facebook critics are banding together to monitor misinformation, hate speech and voter suppression on the social network because, they argue, it has fallen short.




www.npr.org


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 25, 2020)

Archbishop Vigano: Trump faces ‘biblical challenge’ against ‘demonic forces of … New World Order’


Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano said the 2020 presidential election presents Americans with a “biblical” challenge “against the demonic forces of the deep state and against the New World Order.”




m.washingtontimes.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Moldy said:


> This is how I feel most days until medicated.


Stay medicated, brother.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Archbishop Vigano: Trump faces ‘biblical challenge’ against ‘demonic forces of … New World Order’
> 
> 
> Archbishop Carlo Maria Vigano said the 2020 presidential election presents Americans with a “biblical” challenge “against the demonic forces of the deep state and against the New World Order.”
> ...


I'll bet the pope (at least the current one) will give him an attitude adjustment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

*Americans Turn Out For Early In-Person Voting, Facing Long Lines | TODAY*





Voting in the 2020 election is already underway in 24 states, including Illinois and Michigan, where it began on Thursday. Meanwhile, FBI director Christopher Wray cast doubt on concerns about mail-in voting fraud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

*Record Voter Turnout In PA With Mail-In Ballots Bodes Well For Biden | Stephanie Ruhle | MSNBC*





One of the first tests for the Supreme Court without Justice Ginsburg could be ruling on mail-in voting. Stephanie Ruhle asks Pennsylvania Senator Bob Casey what it means for his closely watched battleground state


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

DeSantis, in "an act of executive grace," also suspended "all outstanding fines and penalties that have been applied against individuals" associated with pandemic-related mandates, such as mask requirements. 









Florida's governor clears restaurants and bars to fully open


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com






and yet he's busting bloombergs balls over raising money to pay felon fines so they can vote.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2020)

This picture reminds me of the psycho religious mother in the original movie Carrie, I think they have the same beliefs.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 25, 2020)

Demon spawn.


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This picture reminds me of the psycho religious mother in the original movie Carrie, I think they have the same beliefs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695161


amy culty barrett.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

good bye racist fvck

Paul -- a well-known libertarian, three-time presidential candidate and the father of Republican Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul -- was seen visually slurring his words during a livestream on his YouTube channel on Friday. The video has since been removed.









Ron Paul hospitalized after apparent medical episode, says he's 'doing fine'


Former Texas congressman Ron Paul was hospitalized earlier Friday after an apparent medical episode but is now "doing fine," according to a tweet posted to his Twitter account.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

and the con just keeps coming.


The proposals that include prosecuting the Ku Klux Klan and Antifa as terrorist organizations, making Juneteenth a federal holiday and efforts to bolster Black economic prosperity.

During an Atlanta event announcing what was deemed the Black Economic Empowerment "Platinum Plan," Trump sought to draw contrasts between his plan for the African American community and Joe Biden's proposals, arguing that the former vice president "inflicted" damage on the Black community over the last 47 years he's spent working in Washington.









Trump unveils 'Platinum Plan' for Black Americans


President Donald Trump unveiled a plan aimed at winning over Black Americans on Friday, less than two months before Election Day, largely expanding upon the existing economic-related initiatives the President established in his first term.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 25, 2020)

anybody wanna start up a dead pool for Repubs:

iv'e got Caputo, Limbaugh and now Paul as my 3.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2020)

Lenin1917 said:


> He took the mask off of neoliberal capitalism and exposed the fascism behind it because he's to incompetent to maintain the USA's facade of democracy.


Welcome, dumdum.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 25, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Adios, dumdum.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet the pope (at least the current one) will give him an attitude adjustment.


Fuck Catholics, who throughout history with they're policies & actions have been directly responsible for millions of death's & the rape/molestation of ten's of thousands of children.
They have no moral highground to stand on.
By the way, I'm a Catholic that endured 12 years of schooling in their indoctrnation camps/schools.
I have no use for any of them,


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This picture reminds me of the psycho religious mother in the original movie Carrie, I think they have the same beliefs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695161


i went with the 1976 version.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4695219View attachment 4695220


This could be disinformation designed to undermine confidence in the vote, USPS employees would squeal like pigs and DeJoy will go to jail ASAP, he is under a very strict court order.


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Cadet Bone Spurs. A little comic relief.


----------



## topcat (Sep 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Catholics, who throughout history with they're policies & actions have been directly responsible for millions of death's & the rape/molestation of ten's of thousands of children.
> They have no moral highground to stand on.
> By the way, I'm a Catholic that endured 12 years of schooling in their indoctrnation camps/schools.
> I have no use for any of them,


Yer' a "recovering Catholic", as am I! We've seen the light, brother!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2020)

Hoebag Kayleigh asked about 200,000 deaths .....

Apparently 1.8 million more have to die before white house will take notice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308458028203675648


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 26, 2020)

And from the idiot himself ..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309493609327030273


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 26, 2020)

Why is the nationalist right hallucinating a ‘communist enemy’? | Richard Seymour


Reactionary leaders are invoking communism as a way of attacking the left, says author and activist Richard Seymour




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

*Chris Hayes Explains How Trump Is Using DOJ To Manufacture Voter Fraud Scandal | All In | MSNBC*





“It is official now,” says Chris Hayes, “the Attorney General of the United States and the Department of Justice are colluding with the President and his campaign to sabotage the legitimacy of the upcoming election.”


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


other predicts go back to 2016 on 'not leaving'..by 2018? if you can't see it?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

i love this guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

Beau sums it up quite well, change is bottom up driven, by protests, then votes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Trump, the Constitution, and the machinery for change....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 26, 2020)

The GOP are just organized crime and they are going to try to steal the election by any means and they don't care if you know.






__





ShareFile







coaltionforgoodgovernance.sharefile.com


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I used to like Bill Maher a lot. Way back in Comedy Central's "Politically Incorrect" that was funny. He went to broadcast and became just another pundit and the funny part vanished.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> I used to like Bill Maher a lot. Way back in Comedy Central's "Politically Incorrect" that was funny. He went to broadcast and became just another pundit and the funny part vanished.


i split with him over Sanders comments during 2016 and haven't watched since..his old man was showing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 26, 2020)

I wasn't sure where to place this article, Rage or Pandemic 2020 or here.
I chose here



A baffled world is watching as the US is overrun by COVID-19 infections and deaths — with no end in sight



Trump in 4 years has ruined the standing of the USA in the World that took centuries to develop.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

in this article discussion is the cult Barrett actually belongs to..People of Praise and NOT the dystopian People of Hope in which Handmaids Tale is based upon.









The false link between Amy Coney Barrett and The Handmaid’s Tale, explained


They’re not actually connected. But the story spread anyway.




www.vox.com





there's no such thing as an Orthodox Catholic..there is Jewish and Russian Orthodoxy..there are no HANDMAIDS. period.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> I used to like Bill Maher a lot. Way back in Comedy Central's "Politically Incorrect" that was funny. He went to broadcast and became just another pundit and the funny part vanished.


Bill has been calling on democrats to take a hard line on republicans for sometime and regularly pissed Donald off. America or any country will only work if there is good will on both sides, there is no such will on the part of the republican party. You and he are fighting for the US constitution, they are fighting to end it and regularly support it's violation and subversion, every patriot has a duty to uphold and defend the constitution by any necessary means. This is not an ideological right versus left political fight, it is a civil war against constitutional rule and liberty. When the GOP threw their lot in with Trump, they became criminals and traitors against the people of the country and their constitution.

There is about as much good will with Trumpers as there was with the Nazis, even if you win after all their cheating they will try to steal your freedom any way. I figure when the dust settles the republicans and Trump will get less than 40% of the popular vote, Joe might get over 400 electoral votes and the democrats could pick up as many as ten senate seats. Trump's latest blathering about no peaceful transfer of power hurt the republican senate badly.

In the end I have faith in the majority of Americans and the constitution, even after Trump and McConnell wiped their asses with it. There needs to be reform and real change on many fronts, I hope the democrats get a big enough mandate to be effective agents of that change, America can't go on like this.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

*Polling Poorly, Trump Runs Against Election Itself & Supporters Follow Suit | Rachel Maddow | MSNBC*





Rachel Maddow notes that as the prospects for Donald Trump to win a legitimate re-election appear increasingly dim, Trump and his supporters in Congress and the media are running a campaign against the integrity of the election and U.S. democracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

This guy keeps a close eye on the latest state and national polling, he puts out a video every couple of days analyzing the latest data. This fellow will sum up the current state of the race in detail. @Unclebaldrick can take heart, even the morons in Ohio are coming round!  I don't think these polls reflect Donald's recent comments about a peaceful transfer of power either, that has got to hurt the republicans running for senate.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden SURGES In New Polls In Swing States | 2020 Election Analysis*





In this video, I discuss some of the new polling data that had been released in the key states for this years election. I analyze this surprising new data, with the most shocking poll being that Biden leads by 5 points in a Fox New (A- rated pollster) poll out of the state of Ohio.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bill has been calling on democrats to take a hard line on republicans for sometime and regularly pissed Donald off. America or any country will only work if there is good will on both sides, there is no such will on the part of the republican party. You and he are fighting for the US constitution, they are fighting to end it and regularly support it's violation and subversion, every patriot has a duty to uphold and defend the constitution by any necessary means. This is not an ideological right versus left political fight, it is a civil war against constitutional rule and liberty. When the GOP threw their lot in with Trump, they became criminals and traitors against the people of the country and their constitution.
> 
> There is about as much good will with Trumpers as there was with the Nazis, even if you win after all their cheating they will try to steal your freedom any way. I figure when the dust settles the republicans and Trump will get less than 40% of the popular vote, Joe might get over 400 electoral votes and the democrats could pick up as many as ten senate seats. Trump's latest blathering about no peaceful transfer of power hurt the republican senate badly.
> 
> In the end I have faith in the majority of Americans and the constitution, even after Trump and McConnell wiped their asses with it. There needs to be reform and real change on many fronts, I hope the democrats get a big enough mandate to be effective agents of that change, America can't go on like this.


blue or red- what kind of man doesn't honor it's countries own Constitution?


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)

Register, then *VOTE*. Make it too big to rig. Do you young people want those of us my age to make the decisions that will shape *your* future? Fucking take control of your own lives, dammit! Vote Fascism down! Voting is all we have at the moment. Vote against Republicans.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Register, then *VOTE*. Make it too big to rig. Do you young people want those of us my age to make the decisions that will shape your future? Fucking take control of your own lives, dammit! Vote Fascism down! Voting is all we have at the moment. Vote against Republicans.


You can download call center software from the democrats and start making out of state calls for them as a volunteer too, as well as make sure all the anti Trumpers you know are registered and vote. This is a vote for America and against fascism for patriots who support the constitution.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


@0:45 all I could think was how bad I feel for that poor dog. It doesn't know what is going on and is just trying to help calm her down.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

These polls were conducted before Donald said there would be no peaceful transfer of power and started running against the constitution.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Tied Or Lagging Biden In New Polling From Midwest States | MSNBC*





Biden and Trump tie in Iowa, Biden leads in Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania. National Political Correspondent Steve Kornacki analyzes recent polls in the Midwest.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

San Francisco official proposes 'CAREN Act,' making racially biased 911 calls illegal | CNN


It may soon be illegal to make discriminatory, racially biased 911 calls in San Francisco.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> @0:45 all I could think was how bad I feel for that poor dog. It doesn't know what is going on and is just trying to help calm her down.


OMG! i thought the same thing!..don't people have anything better to do? really..she had a tape measure at the beach.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


let the shanking begin!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can download call center software from the democrats and start making out of state calls for them as a volunteer too, as well as make sure all the anti Trumpers you know are registered and vote. This is a vote for America and against fascism for patriots who support the constitution.


you don't download anything; you log into SaaS.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> OMG! i thought the same thing!..don't people have anything better to do? really..she had a tape measure at the beach.


I wonder which one of that ladies 'friends' online told her that would be a good idea.


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you don't download anything; you log into SaaS.


Do _what_, now? Skip it.


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

*Eddie Glaude: ‘What We Are Witnessing… Is An All-Out Assault On American Democracy’ | MSNBC*





Princeton University professor and MSNBC contributor Eddie Glaude slams Trump for politicizing institutions like the Justice Department and the military.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

*Trump Wants To Undermine Your Faith In The Election So You Don't Vote Him Out*





As the President reveals his intention to subvert the will of the people, refusing to commit to a peaceful transfer of power after Election Day, it is important to remember one thing: Donald Trump can not remain President if the people vote him out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 26, 2020)

Donald is broke, he stole and wasted a billion bucks, par for the course, the Lincoln project has more cash on hand (60 million) and are gonna hit TV in vulnerable red states in a big way, or so they say. Early voting in half the states is underway and Trump is off the air, I'll bet his cyber operations are hurting too. I'm pretty sure your NATO allies are acting against Russia on you behalf, we would be crazy not to fuck with Russia online now and up to the election.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Trump Campaign Withdraws Ads in EVERY Swing State Except Three*


----------



## topcat (Sep 26, 2020)

Vote Women In.


----------



## doug58 (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is broke, he stole and wasted a billion bucks, par for the course, the Lincoln project has more cash on hand (60 million) and are gonna hit TV in vulnerable red states in a big way, or so they say. Early voting in half the states is underway and Trump is off the air, I'll bet his cyber operations are hurting too. I'm pretty sure your NATO allies are acting against Russia on you behalf, we would be crazy not to fuck with Russia online now and up to the election.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The Trump Campaign Withdraws Ads in EVERY Swing State Except Three*


Trump isn't off the air. I'm in a battleground state and his ads are running constantly, including on all streaming video services that many use now instead of cable.


----------



## doug58 (Sep 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is broke, he stole and wasted a billion bucks, par for the course, the Lincoln project has more cash on hand (60 million) and are gonna hit TV in vulnerable red states in a big way, or so they say. Early voting in half the states is underway and Trump is off the air, I'll bet his cyber operations are hurting too. I'm pretty sure your NATO allies are acting against Russia on you behalf, we would be crazy not to fuck with Russia online now and up to the election.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *The Trump Campaign Withdraws Ads in EVERY Swing State Except Three*


Republican National Committee and affiliated joint fundraising committees have on hand, which at the beginning of September was $325 million.
Sheldon Adelson pledged $36 million last week. Koch industries that vowed to stay out of the race is spending tens of millions in the next month in support of the Trump SCOTUS nominee in lobbying and ads.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

So here we are ......


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 27, 2020)

Good article's



Trump First now drives US foreign policy. Even if it leads to war…











Amid talk of civil war, America is already split – Trump Nation has seceded


The president thrives on division, speaks of ‘we’ and ‘them’ and encourages violence. No wonder we fear he won’t accept defeatWhat is America really fighting over in the upcoming election? Not any particular issue. Not even Democrats versus Republicans. The central fight is over Donald J...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP are just organized crime and they are going to try to steal the election by any means and they don't care if you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because no one is stopping them.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good article's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are only two options when you have a king..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> Register, then *VOTE*. Make it too big to rig. Do you young people want those of us my age to make the decisions that will shape *your* future? Fucking take control of your own lives, dammit! Vote Fascism down! Voting is all we have at the moment. Vote against Republicans.


Trumpy* will spin it and say ballot box was stuffed just like he did in 2016 with the Clinton popular vote.

this has to be a physical removal to stop the madness.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 27, 2020)

*Trump Gripes 'Fake News' Didn't Tout His Two Nobel Peace Prizes (That Never Existed)*


Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/ARsUOeG8qTZetGD257pm9hg


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Trump Gripes 'Fake News' Didn't Tout His Two Nobel Peace Prizes (That Never Existed)*
> 
> 
> Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/ARsUOeG8qTZetGD257pm9hg


he assumes the sale.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he assumes the sale.


One moron in Finland keeps nominating him.


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> One moron in Finland keeps nominating him.


One Meatball.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

There are also signs the sleeping giant of the U.S. military has awoken and is on alert. Washington Post columnist David Ignatius reported last week that the U.S. Cyber Command has taken proactive steps it says will make it impossible for Russia or anyone else to disrupt voting systems in the states.

And there is no indication the U.S. military is prepared to allow a Trump coup. In fact many see him as a danger. A bipartisan group of nearly 500 retired generals, admirals and national security officials — including retired Air Force Gen. Paul Selva, who until last year was the vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under Trump — endorsed Democrat Joe Biden on Thursday. They called Trump “not equal to the enormous responsibilities of his office” and the challenges of dealing with “a world on fire.” 









Ignore the strongman fantasies. If Trump loses the election, he'll lose his job. Period.


Trump's not-so-veiled threats to overstay his Oval Office welcome are signs of weakness, not strength. The presidency is his shield against prosecution.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> There are also signs the sleeping giant of the U.S. military has awoken and is on alert. Washington Post columnist David Ignatius reported last week that the U.S. Cyber Command has taken proactive steps it says will make it impossible for Russia or anyone else to disrupt voting systems in the states.
> 
> And there is no indication the U.S. military is prepared to allow a Trump coup. In fact many see him as a danger. A bipartisan group of nearly 500 retired generals, admirals and national security officials — including retired Air Force Gen. Paul Selva, who until last year was the vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff under Trump — endorsed Democrat Joe Biden on Thursday. They called Trump “not equal to the enormous responsibilities of his office” and the challenges of dealing with “a world on fire.”
> 
> ...


I really saw the banning of the hate flag as a very positive sign.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

lies..lies..lies.









What To Know About Those $200 Drug Cards President Trump Promised


Health policy researchers say Trump may not be able to pay for the cards, which fall short of lasting policy changes to curb high drug prices.




www.npr.org





this is the exact same word track he uses with all of his shit:

*"Nobody has seen this before. These cards are incredible. The cards will be mailed out in coming weeks." *

when will he stop?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

With 37 days until the election and half the country voting now, the stable jenuis timed things perfectly with his plague, now ravaging his base in the red states of the south and Midwest. Machiavelli or moron?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*John King: Coronavirus numbers take a turn for the worse*





CNN's John King breaks down the latest Covid-19 numbers which show that cases are rising.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With 37 days until the election and half the country voting now, the stable jenuis timed things perfectly with his plague, now ravaging his base in the red states of the south and Midwest. Machiavelli or moron?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *John King: Coronavirus numbers take a turn for the worse*
> 
> ...


10% increase but his morons won't report it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

*Biden Leads Before Debate: Up in Michigan, Wisconsin | Meet The Press | NBC News*





Ahead of the first debate with Biden on Tuesday night, our new NBC News/Marist battleground state polls shows Biden with leads in battleground states Michigan and Wisconsin.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

Idiot fuck “ Gen Z “ teen blasts getting “ unity tattoo “ for TikTok .... except it mimics neo nazi wolfangel runic symbol . Says it was an “ accident “ after getting flamed for it and that she didn’t research it enough. Now she went private over death threats .

Boo Hoo.

Wondering how many dimwits actually done it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307449880562950146


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Idiot fuck “ Gen Z “ teen blasts getting “ unity tattoo “ for TikTok .... except it mimics neo nazi wolfangel runic symbol . Says it was an “ accident “ after getting flamed for it and that she didn’t research it enough. Now she went private over death threats .
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> 
> ...


Looks easy enough to make into a hour glass at least.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Looks easy enough to make into a hour glass at least.


There i fixed it for you bitch ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> There i fixed it for you bitch ...
> 
> View attachment 4696817


I am so glad I got out of my 20's without getting 1. Tribal and 2. foreign language tattoos.

Edit: I apologize in advance for anyone who takes offense to that, but we all know how overdone they got.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

What about those stupid barbed wire ones ?

When mullets were king .


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> What about those stupid barbed wire ones ?
> 
> When mullets were king .


No shit. Japanese writings that nobody can understand. It's all a pull for attention. My best friend did his own tattoos. Granted, he was a gifted artist, but all my influence couldn't stop him from marking his body for life. My dad was a sergeant in the Marine Corps., and wouldn't get a fucking tattoo!
He was a leader.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Idiot fuck “ Gen Z “ teen blasts getting “ unity tattoo “ for TikTok .... except it mimics neo nazi wolfangel runic symbol . Says it was an “ accident “ after getting flamed for it and that she didn’t research it enough. Now she went private over death threats .
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> 
> ...


it's World War Z without the bars:


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I am so glad I got out of my 20's without getting 1. Tribal and 2. foreign language tattoos.
> 
> Edit: I apologize in advance for anyone who takes offense to that, but we all know how overdone they got.


how do you feel about location coordinates?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> how do you feel about location coordinates?


Ive never really considered them. I stuck with a eagle on my arm.

It's my great shame to admit it is because I thought hers was awesome:


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

canadian karen is the berry police.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

*Joe Biden is Now the Favorite to Win Ohio*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Ive never really considered them. I stuck with a eagle on my arm.
> 
> It's my great shame to admit it is because I thought hers was awesome:


i don't have one.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Joe Biden is Now the Favorite to Win Ohio*


nice!..flip that baby back!


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

Sometimes...only sometimes, I wish I knew what you all are talking about. But, I'm better off not knowing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

The democrat's are competitive in 13 republican senate races now, winning in some, tied or with in striking distance in others, a democratic senate majority looks very doable. The house is expected to have another 30 to 50 seats for the democrats and they should do well in state elections too. It looks like Donald is fucked and I expect we will either know, or strongly believe he is on election night. The networks call the election, not Trump, as far as the public is concerned and they do it based on county by county results in the states. A delayed result is not an issue, the system was designed when election results were not known for days or weeks, rapid results are a recent thing and started with the telegraph and newspapers in the 19th century.

Donald won't have any luck litigating a landslide, but he will expose every loop hole in the system trying, they will be fixed in short order after he is gone. A lot of Trumper election officials would be taking a Helluva chance fucking with this particular election, if they lose they will be hammered with federal charges and lawsuits. A lot of red states will have lame duck republicans and they are on any ballots they might not want to count too, along with senators and congress people, that would complicate making Donald king tremendously. If Florida goes we should know that night or the next day, if Texas goes, it will be an extinction event for the elephants.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

Conman


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

This can only be the tip of the iceberg. There's gotta be more to come. We all knew Trump didn't pay taxes. That's kid stuff. Wait for the Russian money laundering to come out. Everybody knows. Many people say. I will tell you. To be frank. ...you know the routine.









NY Times: Trump paid $750 in US income taxes in 2016, 2017


President Donald Trump paid just $750 in federal income taxes the year he ran for president and in his first year in the White House, according to a report Sunday in The New York Times. Trump, who has fiercely guarded his tax filings and is the only president in modern times not to make them...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> This can only be the tip of the iceberg. There's gotta be more to come. We all knew Trump didn't pay taxes. That's kid stuff. Wait for the Russian money laundering to come out. Everybody knows. Many people say. I will tell you. To be frank. ...you know the routine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took em a couple times to realize that was just $750, I was looking for the thousand to follow it.

I am guessing Trump will be the definition of 'house poor'.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 27, 2020)

Actually his followers don't want to pay taxes either.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2020)

Amazing article. It shows how high the stakes are for his re-election no matter what his pet Senators are saying. He loses and he goes to jail until he dies.

Buckle your seatbelts.


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Actually his followers don't want to pay taxes either.


It's Tyranny!


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Amazing article. It shows how high the stakes are for his re-election no matter what his pet Senators are saying. He loses and he goes to jail until he dies.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelts.


Yeah, the things I thought "wouldn't happen in my lifetime" are coming to fruition. Yep, "fasten your seatbelts, it's going to be a bumpy night."
Creepy, coming from Betty Davis.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

Maybe its time to bite down on that cyanide tooth the kremlin shoved in your mouth.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

So with the tax payer funded golf donations to Trump properties, how many hundreds of millions do you think Trump is ahead on tax payer money?

One of the things in his nieces book was how much Trump's dad loved free government.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With 37 days until the election and half the country voting now, the stable jenuis timed things perfectly with his plague, now ravaging his base in the red states of the south and Midwest. Machiavelli or moron?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *John King: Coronavirus numbers take a turn for the worse*
> 
> ...


Good, let all those Trump supporting fools that didn't heed medical advice/social distancing/face mask rules fucking die (less votes for Trump  )


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 27, 2020)

topcat said:


> money laundering to come out


Steele, of dossier fame, said that the evidence he found of money laundering was "astounding" in his words.


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good, let all those Trump supporting fools that didn't heed medical advice/social distancing/face mask rules fucking die (less votes for Trump  )


It's deyz per, pro, par, proggadive, er, wutever. Dey ain't zakly ejumacated, doncha no. Jes' cheer at the end of his rant, wutever he say'd...y'all. Yehaw!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

Biden just got handed a big debate point , just to bring up this horrible business man and tax skirting.

Hopefully he plays this hand.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

Word is that a lot more financial stuff will be coming out in the next couple weeks.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

No way he shows Tuesday night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Amazing article. It shows how high the stakes are for his re-election no matter what his pet Senators are saying. He loses and he goes to jail until he dies.
> 
> Buckle your seatbelts.


It has been obvious that he is going to prison ever since he was named Individual #1, he's looking a 10 years for the Stormy Daniels fiasco alone, a life sentence. Donald is desperate and I figure he got Barr and Pompeo involved in the Ukraine scandal and made them desperate men too. When Donald goes down it will be spectacular and he will take a lot of assholes with him, he singlehandedly killed the republican party, but it was all primed and waiting for him anyway. He has nearly killed the USA and if given another 4 years will finish you off for sure.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

Hallie Jackson just said something about him paying far more money to Panama in taxes than to America.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Word is that a lot more financial stuff will be coming out in the next couple weeks.


The October surprise...  Donald will need a big distraction now, perhaps a war!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has been obvious that he is going to prison ever since he was named Individual #1, he's looking a 10 years for the Stormy Daniels fiasco alone, a life sentence. Donald is desperate and I figure he got Barr and Pompeo involved in the Ukraine scandal and made them desperate men too. When Donald goes down it will be spectacular and he will take a lot of assholes with him, he singlehandedly killed the republican party, but it was all primed and waiting for him anyway. He has nearly killed the USA and if given another 4 years will finish you off for sure.


I don't know how you can say that with the epic bitch slapping the current president of the United States is getting by our American news companies. I think America is more likely to be entering into a new age of innovation and educational and economic advancement. It is not over, Biden is still 'the opposition' to the closest thing we have ever had to a dictator, so he has to win big to not be in serious danger of what other dictator political adversaries face, but it is looking like Trump is not going to escape scrutiny from now to November.

We just need to survive Trump, which is closer and closer to being a reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

We already know he's a sleazebag, conman and tax cheat, this proves it. I doubt it will make any difference to his base, nothing moves them, but there are a few percent undecided.

Donald doesn't need to worry about any of this stuff, he'll be in prison with his assets confiscated by uncle Sam, that's why he's so desperate and dangerous, Donald knows what Donald did.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump’s Taxes Show Chronic Losses and Years of Income Tax Avoidance (Published 2020)


The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due.



www.nytimes.com





*THE PRESIDENT’S TAXES
LONG-CONCEALED RECORDS SHOW TRUMP’S CHRONIC LOSSES AND YEARS OF TAX AVOIDANCE

The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due. *

Donald J. Trump paid $750 in federal income taxes the year he won the presidency. In his first year in the White House, he paid another $750.

He had paid no income taxes at all in 10 of the previous 15 years — largely because he reported losing much more money than he made.

As the president wages a re-election campaign that polls say he is in danger of losing, his finances are under stress, beset by losses and hundreds of millions of dollars in debt coming due that he has personally guaranteed. Also hanging over him is a decade-long audit battle with the Internal Revenue Service over the legitimacy of a $72.9 million tax refund that he claimed, and received, after declaring huge losses. An adverse ruling could cost him more than $100 million.


The tax returns that Mr. Trump has long fought to keep private tell a story fundamentally different from the one he has sold to the American public. His reports to the I.R.S. portray a businessman who takes in hundreds of millions of dollars a year yet racks up chronic losses that he aggressively employs to avoid paying taxes. Now, with his financial challenges mounting, the records show that he depends more and more on making money from businesses that put him in potential and often direct conflict of interest with his job as president.

The New York Times has obtained tax-return data extending over more than two decades for Mr. Trump and the hundreds of companies that make up his business organization, including detailed information from his first two years in office. It does not include his personal returns for 2018 or 2019. This article offers an overview of The Times’s findings; additional articles will be published in the coming weeks.

The returns are some of the most sought-after, and speculated-about, records in recent memory. In Mr. Trump’s nearly four years in office — and across his endlessly hyped decades in the public eye — journalists, prosecutors, opposition politicians and conspiracists have, with limited success, sought to excavate the enigmas of his finances. By their very nature, the filings will leave many questions unanswered, many questioners unfulfilled. They comprise information that Mr. Trump has disclosed to the I.R.S., not the findings of an independent financial examination. They report that Mr. Trump owns hundreds of millions of dollars in valuable assets, but they do not reveal his true wealth. Nor do they reveal any previously unreported connections to Russia.

In response to a letter summarizing The Times’s findings, Alan Garten, a lawyer for the Trump Organization, said that “most, if not all, of the facts appear to be inaccurate” and requested the documents on which they were based. After The Times declined to provide the records, in order to protect its sources, Mr. Garten took direct issue only with the amount of taxes Mr. Trump had paid.

“Over the past decade, President Trump has paid tens of millions of dollars in personal taxes to the federal government, including paying millions in personal taxes since announcing his candidacy in 2015,” Mr. Garten said in a statement.

With the term “personal taxes,” however, Mr. Garten appears to be conflating income taxes with other federal taxes Mr. Trump has paid — Social Security, Medicare and taxes for his household employees. Mr. Garten also asserted that some of what the president owed was “paid with tax credits,” a misleading characterization of credits, which reduce a business owner’s income-tax bill as a reward for various activities, like historic preservation.

The tax data examined by The Times provides a road map of revelations, from write-offs for the cost of a criminal defense lawyer and a mansion used as a family retreat to a full accounting of the millions of dollars the president received from the 2013 Miss Universe pageant in Moscow.

Together with related financial documents and legal filings, the records offer the most detailed look yet inside the president’s business empire. They reveal the hollowness, but also the wizardry, behind the self-made-billionaire image — honed through his star turn on “The Apprentice” — that helped propel him to the White House and that still undergirds the loyalty of many in his base.

Ultimately, Mr. Trump has been more successful playing a business mogul than being one in real life.

“The Apprentice,” along with the licensing and endorsement deals that flowed from his expanding celebrity, brought Mr. Trump a total of $427.4 million, The Times’s analysis of the records found. He invested much of that in a collection of businesses, mostly golf courses, that in the years since have steadily devoured cash — much as the money he secretly received from his father financed a spree of quixotic overspending that led to his collapse in the early 1990s.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know how you can say that with the epic bitch slapping the current president of the United States is getting by our American news companies. I think America is more likely to be entering into a new age of innovation and educational and economic advancement. It is not over, Biden is still 'the opposition' to the closest thing we have ever had to a dictator, so he has to win big to not be in serious danger of what other dictator political adversaries face, but it is looking like Trump is not going to escape scrutiny from now to November.
> 
> We just need to survive Trump, which is closer and closer to being a reality.


The NYT is gonna hammer Trump with this right up until election day and other tax experts and former IRS officials are gonna chime in on TV. Not many read the NYT, but the news shows will discuss and describe it in detail with interviews by the reporters etc. This story is gonna prime Monday's news cycle, Donald is already reacting on twitter and will start freaking out.

I think the American Press has done and is doing a stellar job of serving the public, the heart and core of press protection in the first amendment is shinning through and fulfilling it's intended purpose spectacularly. These folks deserve a lot of medals of freedom and Joe better get extra made, but people like Vindman come first.

They need to stay on the covid message in the red states where they are getting hit by it, this hurts Trump the most, Taxes are abstract to most folks in those places, the danger is close to home with covid and the local news is on TV, though I'm sure folks are catching a lot of national coverage too.

We need to run a little pool on ECVs for Biden, house seats and senate gains! My little prophecy is 400+ ECVs for Joe, 50 seats in the house and 10 in the senate. Big losses for the GOP in the states too, I'm sure someone is telling them they were sold down the river over the fear of a mean tweet. It's a simple narrative and is like a conspiracy theory, except it happens to be true and we have the evidence, we also have the corpses, 200,000+ of them so far.


----------



## topcat (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> No way he shows Tuesday night.


Oh, yeah. He come down wit' da' crowna viruss, doncha' no! Dem dang chyneeze.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

LOL, fucking coward should have pulled the trigger.










Former Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale hospitalized after he was armed and threatening to harm himself, Fort Lauderdale police say


A tense situation unfolded at a home owned by Brad Parscale, the former campaign manager for President Donald Trump’s reelection campaign, after reports that an armed man in the house was threatening to commit suicide, according to police reports.




www.sun-sentinel.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, fucking coward should have pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the dumpster fire has neared the bottom of the steep hill and is approaching the brick wall at high velocity...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, fucking coward should have pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Brad made a careful accounting of all that cash he blew and never skimmed any off the top. Donald is gonna need to blame someone for blowing a billion bucks and Brad is it! Perhaps he has been interviewed by the FBI...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, fucking coward should have pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

Just a reminder that Trump’s personal loan officer at Deutsche Bank was SCOTUS Justice Kennedy’s son. If all his dirty financial dealing come out will they reach into the supreme court? Kennedy was blackmailed to retire or was in on all of it, could we see all of tRUmps court picks off the court and headed for prison, they should.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 27, 2020)

Can't wait for the spin from the tRUmptards, should be hilarious.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Just a reminder that Trump’s personal loan officer at Deutsche Bank was SCOTUS Justice Kennedy’s son. If all his dirty financial dealing come out will they reach into the supreme court? Kennedy was blackmailed to retire or was in on all of it, could we see all of tRUmps court picks off the court and headed for prison, they should.


Im not sure about going lock them up on SCOTUS just yet. Kennedy could have stepped down because he knew his ties would have forced him out anyways, but it all stinks to high hell. The Hidden FBI report that senators were able to read for like one hour solo with no notes about Kavanaugh comes to mind.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

*'It affects virtually nobody'
- says Trump *

So this weekend ......
**


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

Mental Trump 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310211120922230784


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mental Trump
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310211120922230784


Joe should demand that Trump get an MRI scan of his brain and make it public, the experts would have a field day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> No way he shows Tuesday night.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 27, 2020)

Even while declaring losses, he has managed to enjoy a lavish lifestyle by taking tax deductions on what most people would consider personal expenses, including residences, aircraft and $70,000 in hairstyling for television.

I read that he alone colors and styles that mop?


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 27, 2020)

It doesnt matter who gets elected next its gonna be the same shit again. Just a big social divide... but you know what since we are all here.. We are the the Green dream. Fuck politics.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

F80M4 said:


> It doesnt matter who gets elected next its gonna be the same shit again. Just a big social divide... but you know what since we are all here.. We are the the Green dream. Fuck politics.


Trump is fucked and so are the racist fucks who support him, they are in the dumpster of history. Right now that dumpster is on fire rolling down a steep hill at high speed, the brick wall at the bottom of the hill is on Nov 3rd. Vote Trump and the republicans out, blue all the way down the ticket to dog catcher, it's gonna be way too big to rig.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

This scene from blazing saddles reminds me of the Trump administration, at least the governor in the movie acted more responsibly than Trump! He was at least concerned about the citizens of Rockridge!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

Here is what yer lawyer thinks about Donald attempting to cling to power.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here's Why Trump Will Lose ALL Court Battles Contesting the Election.*





All indicators are pointing to Trump losing the upcoming election in a landslide. The prevailing wisdom is he will then file legal challenges in various courts contesting the election results. Based on legal doctrines such as "forfeiture by wrongdoing" and the "clean hands" doctrine, Trump will get laughed out of court by the judges. Trump's days in office are numbered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 27, 2020)

*NYT Obtains Two Decades Of Trump’s Tax Returns Revealing Years Of Tax Avoidance | MSNBC*





The New York Times obtained President Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades. Reporting reveals that Trump paid 750 dollars in federal income taxes the year he won the presidency and paid zero income taxes in ten of the previous 15 years.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

*Freeloader in chief *



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310335577204633600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310348508394713088


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 27, 2020)

Trump‘s goon squad looking to make some ghoulish swag money ....
Ruth Bader Ginsburg is barely in the ground and these fucking clowns come out with this ....

RIP RBG 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309964149804486657


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Hallie Jackson just said something about him paying far more money to Panama in taxes than to America.


And Turkey, the Philippines, and India.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Weak.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


*In many magat posts ellipsis are the only solid part of a watery, illiterate word shit.*


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


Is that all you got? Try "English as a second language", comrade.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


How do you think he is going to pay back that $400 million in loans that are reportedly coming due in the next 4 years for Trump's house of cons? I don't think there is enough money he can funnel to his properties to be able to skim that much. I might be wrong, but still. 

Also hilarious you talking about 'the government dole' when Trump has gotten over a hundred of millions of tax payer money from his golfing outings and had only paid $750 in taxes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

__





Spotify – Mobile Web Player







open.spotify.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2020)

Nothing to see. It’s all fake news and the IRS has treated trump unfairly.


Donald Trump responds to NYT story about his taxes








President Trump responds to New York Times story about his taxes - CNN Video


President Donald Trump responds to a New York Times report stating he has paid no federal income taxes whatsoever in 10 of the past 15 years beginning in 2000.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


Nice name
I AM PRO MAN?
Is that you sthick?
What the fuck is up with that?
Oh, that's right!!!!!!!!
Your just another fucking retarded Trump supporting moron, one of the 38% in this country that are fucking brain damaged that still think that Trump is doing a good job.
You be ready to cry on November 3 when that POS get's destroyed
The party is over motherfucker.
Keep talking shit asshole, I need to vent


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nothing to see. It’s all fake news and the IRS has treated trump unfairly.
> 
> 
> Donald Trump responds to NYT story about his taxes
> ...


Same shit, different day/moment
Fake fucking news
Tell it to the New York Attorney General when she puts you in prison for fraud.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Same shit, different day/moment
> Fake fucking news
> Tell it to the New York Attorney General when she puts you in prison for fraud.


I fuckin love Van Jones.

Van Jones: This isn't Donald Trump shenanigans as usual








Van Jones on Trump: This dude is in desperate need of money - CNN Video


CNN commentators Rick Santorum and Van Jones react a New York Times report stating that President Donald Trump paid no federal income taxes whatsoever in 10 out of 15 years beginning in 2000 because he reported losing significantly more than he made.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I fuckin love Van Jones.
> 
> Van Jones: This isn't Donald Trump shenanigans as usual
> 
> ...


I love watching the faces of the people to see how much the delay is and how they facially tic at strong points.

Rick Santorum in that video blink-flinches are a obvious tell on the time delay with every key point Jones made in that video.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I love watching the faces of the people to see how much the delay is and how they facially tic at strong points.
> 
> Rick Santorum in that video blink-flinches are a obvious tell on the time delay with every key point Jones made in that video.


How fucking stupid did Rick Santorum look spinning for trump? LMAO.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> How fucking stupid did Rick Santorum look spinning for trump? LMAO.


I saw the video and Santorum looked pathetic, these Catholic loonies are worse than the fucking evangelicals, the pope should do a mass excommunication, I'm sure someone provided a list and there are a couple of SCOTUS picks on it too.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

you can change the setting below spanish > english subtitle translate:


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> How fucking stupid does Rick Santorum always look spinning for trump? LMAO.


FIFY


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> FIFY


CNN must pay him a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

here Beau concurs it's 'shows' not 'polls'.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I love watching the faces of the people to see how much the delay is and how they facially tic at strong points.
> 
> Rick Santorum in that video blink-flinches are a obvious tell on the time delay with every key point Jones made in that video.


you know it's coming, you heard the question first- it's almost like being able to see the future..one of my favorites is rudy..how quickly (or not) they can spin.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


Welcome back, dimwit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


LOL
We don’t use the word “dole” in this country.
If you’re using ellipses, the proper way is “...” 
The word is “president” as in President Joseph Biden.
What’s with the “,,”?
Use a space after a period.
Geez I feel like a third grade remedial English teacher.
Say hello to the rest of your idiot friends and go back over there.
Otherwise we’re going to rip you a new one.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

Watch, Donald and the republicans will object to mail in ballots until they find they are losing on election day, then Donald will do a 180 and insist all ballots be counted!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fareed Zakaria: This is how Republicans keep their power*





CNN's Fareed Zakaria's discusses President Trump's failure to commit to a peaceful transfer of power if he loses the election in November and how he could use other branches of the government to retain his position.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Word is that Brad didn't threaten to eat his gun over the tax returns, there are a couple other stories coming that did that trick.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch, Donald and the republicans will object to mail in ballots until they find they are losing on election day, then Donald will do a 180 and insist all ballots be counted!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Fareed Zakaria: This is how Republicans keep their power*
> 
> ...


the shell game works only so many ways and how andrew gillum went from +.5% to desantis +.5%- one whole point in a recount.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Watch, Donald and the republicans will object to mail in ballots until they find they are losing on election day, then Donald will do a 180 and insist all ballots be counted!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Fareed Zakaria: This is how Republicans keep their power*
> 
> ...


You know what? The Russians (aka Soviets) have spent so much time and money on hacking the election, as it was, that they are freaking the fuck out over mail in ballots.
There’s only one way to screw with mail in ballots and that’s trying to persuade us that it’s a horrible method.
Drugs, money, etc. are sent every day all over the country. But no one worries about that.
Fucking idiots


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the shell game works only so many ways and how andrew gillum went from +.5% to desantis +.5%- one whole point in a recount.


As much as I hate desantis, drump jr, I’m kinda glad Andrew isn’t in there at this point in his life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310436509980426240


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

iamproman said:


> lol cry all you want..greatest prsident ever and will be again 4 more years.crying towels are cheap now so get yours while supplys last ,,GLAD that he got us out of fake climate change..and the rest of the worlds stupid commies shit...BUMS BEWARE get off the government dole losers


Great another fucking sock ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Great another fucking sock ...


So I visited another marijuana site. They are so far right it’s unbelievable.
The first post I tried to make in politics was about qanon. Holy shit, some member from here attacked me immediately because I used a different name. I’m Billy Milligan there. I thought it was funny (multiple personalities and all).
Anyway, OMFG, here they come.
They bitch about RIU continually. They’ve even got a thread dedicated to RIU.
A bunch of idiots.
They come here and watch but don’t have the balls to logon and join in. Kinda like Falwell.
Who’s the guy who supposedly lost his legs, brisco or some shit like that? And then there’s @TreeFarmerCharlie and several other pot forum whores who can’t hold their own in any forum. This is the guy that jumped me straight away because of my name. I use the same avatar. I ain’t hiding.
Anyway, welcome whom ever you are.



edit: I forgot the meme


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

The smell of success..... 

Trump spring water / Trump steaks / Trump Champagne...... not even worthy of Dollar Tree.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> The smell of success.....
> 
> Trump spring water / Trump steaks / Trump Champagne...... not even worthy of Dollar Tree.
> 
> View attachment 4697622


Don’t forget dump university.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t forget dump university.


His brand has been poison from the start and the economic health of this country shows it. He singlehandedly destroyed this country like his long list of FAILED ventures. A failed has-been from the 80’s and 90’s looking only to the presidency to prop up his brand. Emperor has No clothes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The Russians (aka Soviets) have spent so much time and money on hacking the election, as it was, that they are freaking the fuck out over mail in ballots


and bing-o was his name-o.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> His brand has been poison from the start and the economic health of this country shows it. He singlehandedly destroyed this country like his long list of FAILED ventures. A failed has-been from the 80’s and 90’s looking only to the presidency to prop up his brand. Emperor has No clothes.


Preaching to the choir babe.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and bing-o was his name-o.


They loaded him in this slot after Bush imho.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310584937356103686


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

Trump needs a good bar closing theme for his presidency.......


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

The real Donald tRUmp jr is Ivanka and she should end up in prison for tax fraud.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

This might be why Brad was thinking of gargling with lead.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> As much as I hate desantis, drump jr, I’m kinda glad Andrew isn’t in there at this point in his life.


really, if florida goes down, let it go down as it has been- as a red state.

mr. gillum shouldn't have to clean up this pigs slop.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The real Donald tRUmp jr is Ivanka and she should end up in prison for tax fraud.


mini donald.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This might be why Brad was thinking of gargling with lead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697657


that's the funny thing about numbers- they don't lie.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Biden campaign throws urine jokes back at Trump’s drug test demand


Trump ‘pissed away the chance to protect the lives of 200,000 Americans when he didn’t make a plan’ for Covid, campaign says




www.theguardian.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310584937356103686


It looks like they have 200 million Americans they were tracking (based on that report commercial), and based on the shots of the spreadsheet they got a lot of them had enough data to do personality profiles on to know what kind of persuasion material to send out on whichever story they want to steer the conversation of.



They had another shot of the spreadsheet with this line, I am guessing it is some identification. The '4ACA' made me think 'for Obamacare' but that is just me talking out of my ass. I was more curious if it was particular state/district information. 



The full identification didn't give me anything, but the first part did lead to a domain website for people's information. I don't know, I thought it was interesting.



I think the skimming from the campaign funds is most likely what is going to expose them all.


Edit:
I really would love to see the episode where they go to a random sample of the people they found on the list and in a well put together professional interview compare the social media of the people from each 'category'. And ask them how they have felt and think of the world since 2014 (and even better back to 2006-ish), and compare it to when they each signed up on social media. And also go through all the things they 'know' about why they don't like Clinton, and reveal to them in real time how the Russian/Trump attack on our democracy has them believing lies that they created to get them to fall for it using militarized data analysis that Snowden smuggled to Russia in 2013.

Then get all those people into a group session eventually so they can all talk about the scam that is this social media attack being conducted by Trump's troll's (foreign and domestic).


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310436509980426240


if only the number 13 was 45.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

Donald Trump wanted daughter Ivanka to be running mate in 2016, book says


Former campaign deputy Rick Gates quotes Trump as saying: ‘Ivanka should be vice-president’ in book to be published in October




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know what? The Russians (aka Soviets) have spent so much time and money on hacking the election, as it was, that they are freaking the fuck out over mail in ballots.
> There’s only one way to screw with mail in ballots and that’s trying to persuade us that it’s a horrible method.
> Drugs, money, etc. are sent every day all over the country. But no one worries about that.
> Fucking idiots


can't control the mail..did the russians forget that half of america votes this way? their best drug is krocodil so that explains a lot.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Great another fucking sock ...


crying towels? i guess kleenex doesn't translate well


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> So I visited another marijuana site. They are so far right it’s unbelievable.
> The first post I tried to make in politics was about qanon. Holy shit, some member from here attacked me immediately because I used a different name. I’m Billy Milligan there. I thought it was funny (multiple personalities and all).
> Anyway, OMFG, here they come.
> They bitch about RIU continually.* They’ve even got a thread dedicated to RIU.*
> ...


that's some real butt hurt.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump's taxes and how the Dems are missing....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310584937356103686


Maybe that's why Brad lost his mind, he was in charge of that data... Hacking is a bitch and works both ways.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

Let's see, in the past couple of days we've seen Donald's Taxes, with much analysis and dot connecting to be done on that little gem. Someone hacked and I assume posted Trump's entire voter database that I'm sure Joe will find useful, or at least the Lincoln project will. Imagine how useful a list of Trump's most ardent supporters will be to the FBI and perhaps others in coming years and as tool to use against terrorism, ya might as well have the KKK membership list.  

Did they post a link to the data? Someone will, where is wikileaks when ya need em! Maybe someone should form Donald leaks as a repository for his various documents


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

Apparently Nixon and Hitler didn’t pay taxes either.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Apparently Nixon and Hitler didn’t pay taxes either.


Al Capone


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 28, 2020)

Trumps campaign is using the RBG replacement to take attention away from his failure on Covid response. Its like there have been so many scandals we are being desensitized to it all. I think they really have him by the balls now with his tax returns and new 2016 campaign revelations, Biden better not fuck anything up between now and election day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Trumps campaign is using the RBG replacement to take attention away from his failure on Covid response. Its like there have been so many scandals we are being desensitized to it all. I think they really have him by the balls now with his tax returns and new 2016 campaign revelations, Biden better not fuck anything up between now and election day.


Biden won't debate him, he will prosecute him, Donald will get all wound up, then Joe will speak of his plans and Donald will continue to attack frothing at the mouth. Joe needs to get him to say stupid shit like no peaceful transfer of power, call him stupid to his face.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden won't debate him, he will prosecute him, Donald will get all wound up, then Joe will speak of his plans and Donald will continue to attack frothing at the mouth. Joe needs to get him to say stupid shit like no peaceful transfer of power, call him stupid to his face.


Nah, Biden is no Kamala Harris. He is not the nominee for that, he needs to win in the eyes of every state, not just ownTrump.

He needs to win the senators/house members seats too to get his agenda through. Trump will take himself down, Biden just needs to play catch with the moderator and not go for the home run. There is still a lot of time on the clock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, Biden is no Kamala Harris. He is not the nominee for that, he needs to win in the eyes of every state, not just ownTrump.
> 
> He needs to win the senators/house members seats too to get his agenda through. Trump will take himself down, Biden just needs to play catch with the moderator and not go for the home run. There is still a lot of time on the clock.


I expect Donald will do himself as always, I'm suggesting Joe hand him the shovel and stand back. Puncture that big ego and make Donald defend it, meanwhile after the initial attack, Joe goes back to the plan to get America out of the mess Donald created.

Donald is very reactive and will do or say anything to get his ego through the moment, I'm sure Joe's team (including shrinks) have got Donald all figured out, he's pretty stupid and has a limited repertoire of responses, all of them personal attacks. Joe has done his homework, Donald as usual has not, the difference is, many observant people have studied Donald, he has a great many weaknesses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, Biden is no Kamala Harris. He is not the nominee for that, he needs to win in the eyes of every state, not just ownTrump.
> 
> He needs to win the senators/house members seats too to get his agenda through. Trump will take himself down, Biden just needs to play catch with the moderator and not go for the home run. There is still a lot of time on the clock.


Many wise people have been preparing and planning, waiting for this moment, the critical moment of the battle, you are seeing the fruits of that wisdom and patience now.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Trumps campaign is using the RBG replacement to take attention away from his failure on Covid response. Its like there have been so many scandals we are being desensitized to it all. I think they really have him by the balls now with his tax returns and new 2016 campaign revelations, Biden better not fuck anything up between now and election day.


It's part of his Modus Operandi to flood the news cycle with too many scandals to keep up with. So, we get used to it. It ain't rocket science! It's merely observation of human behavior. So simple, even a caveman could do it...and he has.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden won't debate him, he will prosecute him, Donald will get all wound up, then Joe will speak of his plans and Donald will continue to attack frothing at the mouth. Joe needs to get him to say stupid shit like no peaceful transfer of power, call him stupid to his face.


The objective isn’t to win the debate but to win votes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

Maybe if things get bad enough in the last week, Donald will shut the internet Down in America and order the FCC to take TV and radio stations off the air as part of a national emergency. The republicans won't say a word and the base is too stupid to care.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

topcat said:


> It's part of his Modus Operandi to flood the news cycle with too many scandals to keep up with. So, we get used to it. It ain't rocket science! It's merely observation of human behavior. So simple, even a caveman could do it...and he has.


1, 2, 5 & 8 happening on the same day as 3 is proof you are correct.

*1. 
Donald Trump apologizes for graphic comments about women in hot mic recording from 2005*

_The Washington Post_ on Friday released audio of an extremely vulgar conversation Donald Trump had in 2005 with former _Access Hollywood _host Billy Bush. "I'm automatically attracted to beautiful [women] — I just start kissing them," Trump says while he and Bush ogle a nearby woman. "And when you're a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. ... Grab them by the p---y." Trump initially issued a statement dismissing the conversation as "locker room banter," adding, "Bill Clinton has said far worse to me on the golf course." But as furor over the comments grew, he released an apology video just after midnight on Saturday, saying, "Anyone who knows me knows these words don't reflect who I am. I said it, I was wrong, and I apologize." He also argued Hillary Clinton's record in office is a more serious offense than his crude remarks and pledged "to be a better man tomorrow." [_The New York Times__, The Week_]

*2. 
GOP heavyweights denounce Trump's remarks about women*

The graphic remarks Donald Trump made about women in 2005 have thrown the GOP into tumult, with multiple big-name Republicans denouncing Trump's comments, retracting their endorsements, or even calling on him to step out of the presidential race. House Speaker Paul Ryan called Trump's words "sickening" and uninvited the candidate from a scheduled joint event, while Trump's running mate, Mike Pence, is reportedly "beside himself." Trump faced particular backlash from Utah Republicans: Utah Sen. Mike Lee told Trump to drop out, while Utah Gov. Gary Herbert and Utah Rep. Jason Chaffetz took back their endorsements. Nevertheless, the Republican National Committee denied a report that party leadership is meeting "to discuss what options the party has going forward in case Trump isn't the nominee." [_The Hill__, Politico_]

*3. 
U.S. government accuses Russia of hacking election system*

The Obama administration on Friday formally accused the Russian government of attempting to "interfere with the U.S. election process" via a series of cyber attacks, including hacking the Democratic National Committee. "We believe, based on the scope and sensitivity of these efforts, that only Russia's senior-most officials could have authorized these activities," read a joint statement from the Department of Homeland Security and the Office of the Director of National Intelligence. The statement further blamed Vladimir Putin's government for leaking the stolen information to sites such as WikiLeaks and DCLeaks. U.S. intelligence officials for weeks have unofficially pointed fingers at the Kremlin, but this statement marks the first public accusation. [_NBC News__, The Washington Post_]

*4. 
Hurricane Matthew downgraded to Category 1 after killing nearly 900 in Haiti*

Hurricane Matthew was downgraded to a Category 1 storm Saturday as it headed toward the Carolinas, though flooding, winds up to 85 mph, and storm surges up to 9 feet are expected. "I just want to emphasize to everybody that this is still a really dangerous hurricane, that the potential for storm surge, loss of life, and severe property damage exists," President Obama said Friday as the storm weakened. Before making landfall in the United States, Matthew wreaked havoc in Haiti, where the death toll has nearly reached 900 with tens of thousands more Haitians displaced or made homeless by the storm's devastation. [_Reuters__, USA Today_]

*5. 
Leaked Wall Street speeches see Clinton worry about email security*

Transcripts of closed-door speeches Hillary Clinton gave to Wall Street bankers were published by WikiLeaks Friday as attachments to leaked emails from Clinton campaign staff, sharing with the public content the Democratic nominee refused to release herself. In comments at a 2013 conference sponsored by Goldman Sachs, Clinton expressed concern about digital security threats, particularly from China and Russia. Clinton described disabling her devices while traveling abroad to avoid hacking, but FBI Director James Comey has since said she did no such thing. The documents also see campaign staff discussing how to deal with off-message speech excerpts — "policy positions that we should give an extra scrub" — to avoid bad press. [_Associated Press__, Politico_]


*8. 
Evangelical campus organization asks employees to resign over gay marriage position*

InterVarsity, one of the largest evangelical Christian organizations on American college campuses nationwide, has asked employees who do not share its official view on same-sex marriage to disclose their conflict and resign. The policy was first reported by _Time_ on Thursday and rapidly fueled culture war flames, with critics leveling charges of bigotry on Friday as the story spread. InterVarsity said in a statement its policy does not concern the legality of gay marriage, only employees' theological perspective; and the ministry's vice president, Greg Jao, said InterVarsity does not actively question employees on their view but simply asks them to come forward if they do not share the organization's stance. [_Time__, Christianity Today_]


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> The objective isn’t to win the debate but to win votes.


Yep, stick to the objective, Joe sane and stable, Donald crazy as batshit, America's choice, life or death. Only a small fraction of the electorate is persuadable and they must be either stupid or amoral.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe if things get bad enough in the last week, Donald will shut the internet Down in America and order the FCC to take TV and radio stations off the air as part of a national emergency. The republicans won't say a word and the base is too stupid to care.


this is exactly what i'm afraid of and worse.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, Donald crazy as batshit.


Guano. Growers use the word guano. Guano wanna say da name Drumpf.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 28, 2020)

Im starting to think Mitch is wanting to get the SCOTUS pick in before the election that way they can impeach him the next day. The Republicans would at that point have gotten everything they will ever get from Trump and may as well amputate. 

I'm too optimistic.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im starting to think Mitch is wanting to get the SCOTUS pick in before the election that way they can impeach him the next day. The Republicans would at that point have gotten everything they will ever get from Trump and may as well amputate.
> 
> I'm too optimistic.


they already announced day of vote 10/21 (or 23) i can't remember


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

*Michael Cohen: Trump Tax Returns Show He Could Be 'Facing A Potential Bankruptcy' | Katy Tur | MSNBC*





Michael Cohen, President Trump's former lawyer, called in to discuss the implications of the president's newly reported tax returns. He said the president could be "facing a potential bankruptcy" but that he would find "some corrupt foreign entity" to bail him out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

In his book “Disloyal,” which was published earlier this month, Cohen said Trump “almost certainly illegally evaded” income taxes. Cohen also recounted a scene where the pair were in Trump’s Manhattan office tower and the future president showed off a $10 million tax refund check he received from the IRS. “Can you believe how fucking stupid the IRS is?” Trump said, according to Cohen, adding, “Who would give me a refund of 10 fucking million dollars?”

Cohen told Yahoo News that moment made him certain Trump had engaged in illegal conduct with respect to his taxes. “To me, it didn’t make any sense,” Cohen said of the refund. “There’s no doubt that he had to have committed some sort of a fraud.”

Cohen, whose book accuses Trump of habitually engaging in unethical business practices at his real estate company, also said tax fraud would fit the president’s modus operandi. “Nothing that goes on at the Trump Organization is done straight up. There’s always some form of a shady angle,” said Cohen.


----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


To Jimdamick
Riddle me this 
What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?

Best Regards

Sincerely Halman9000


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 28, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> To Jimdamick
> Riddle me this
> What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?
> 
> ...


um Trump Trolls hit the internet?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 28, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> To Jimdamick
> Riddle me this
> What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?
> 
> ...


Bowelman pound that imbecile shit back up your thought hole.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> To Jimdamick
> Riddle me this
> What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?


that's easy. that's how many shots of Jameson @Jimdamick consumes. Slainte!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 28, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> Best Regards
> 
> Sincerely Halman9000


one but not both sign-offs are common in our language, Komrade.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

These people are just plain nuts, tRUmptards probably believe this shit lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> that's easy. that's how many shots of Jameson @Jimdamick consumes. Slainte!


Actually, I don't drink that much Jameson anymore (too expensive), now I mostly drink Tullamore Dew ( good Irish whiskey @ a better price)
But, if we're talking about hits on my pipe with the fine herb I grow, your probably close


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Trump supporters who took hydroxychloroquine for COVID could be denied health insurance if GOP kills Obamacare


One of the bizarre reactions to the COVID-19 pandemic was President Donald Trump continually pushing supporters to take Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate.While there never evidence the drug could successfully treat coronavirus, Trump began pushing it regardless -- even after his own agencies issued...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

Parscale takedown .... cop body cam


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Major crime altering these docs and comes with a long prison sentence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

*NY Times Exposes Trump's Tax Returns: Crimes, Conflicts & National Security Implications*





The New York Times published blockbuster revelations about Donald Trump's tax returns. Even more important that the question of whether Trump committed tax crimes are the conflicts of interest that may compromise America's foreign policy agenda and national security.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Sep 28, 2020)

‘Brad Parscale hits her’: Former Trump campaign manager accused of domestic violence


Police footage shows Parscale being tackled and handcuffed.




www.politico.com





This fucking bragging lout has been laid low. The take down by popo is legit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> ‘Brad Parscale hits her’: Former Trump campaign manager accused of domestic violence
> 
> 
> Police footage shows Parscale being tackled and handcuffed.
> ...


Only the best people...


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rumor has it that something even bigger is coming tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that something even bigger is coming tomorrow.


The hits keep coming, with great timing too, something right before the debate that should make Donald shit a brick, we hope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Rumor has it that something even bigger is coming tomorrow.


Donald could get driven down to 35% by events and news, I can almost feel the outer parts of his base slowly peeling away over the next month of daily shocks. I thought his floor was 40%, but Donald is deep in the hole and using dynamite on the bedrock of his base. The NY state AG could yet file criminal charges against Trump before the election, she is not bound by DOJ rules and could charge the Trump org and it's officers with crimes. They are about to get their own hard copies of Donald's taxes from the accounting firm and are ready to connect the dots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The hits keep coming, with great timing too, something right before the debate that should make Donald shit a brick, we hope.


I wonder how much of the covid relief money Donald got? I'll bet he had is head in the money trough up to his curly little tail, he might even be the biggest recipient.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 28, 2020)

Can’t wait for the news he’s a fucking reptilian too !

I told you , but noooooo , you guys said I was too fuvking high and trippin.


----------



## topcat (Sep 28, 2020)

Da Donoht iz be-in exposed. He pay da taxes to foreigners, jus' not America.





Oops, late. @DIY-HP-LED beat me to it. Ah wuzzn't payin' attenshun.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> ‘Brad Parscale hits her’: Former Trump campaign manager accused of domestic violence
> 
> 
> Police footage shows Parscale being tackled and handcuffed.
> ...


now brad gets to know what it's like. thought he was going to talk his way out of it but got a little surprise coming up from behind. watching that vid was true reality tv sad i didn't get a pop-up with live feed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how much of the covid relief money Donald got? I'll bet he had is head in the money trough up to his curly little tail, he might even be the biggest recipient.


I’m sure he’s been taking campaign money too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

I’ll take Money laundering for $200 Alex


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

The polls appear to be widening as the latest scandals and news sink in, more to come. Donald is debating Joe out of desperation, if he was leading in the polls there would be no debate and if he gets hammered in this one, there won't be any more. Donald is looking like a loser more each passing day and independent support is dropping along with some of his base. If the polling gap continues to widen, the republican senate is fucked and 10 senate seats for the dems are a possibility, they are within in striking distance of 13 out of the 23 GOP seats up for grabs. Running up the ECV will also mean gains in the senate, I think a lot of people are gonna go down the left side of the ballot from top to bottom.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 29, 2020)

Tools of the cults, fuck religion.


https://www.dw.com/en/us-religious-data-platform-targets-mentally-ill-vulnerable-people/a-55062013


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

Don’t we all know NOT to hire someone with that kind of debt?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Tools of the cults, fuck religion.
> 
> 
> https://www.dw.com/en/us-religious-data-platform-targets-mentally-ill-vulnerable-people/a-55062013


Bannon is facing charges and the other principals in Cambridge are running for cover, the recent release of voter data and Brad's fuck up can't be helping much either.

Religion has always preyed upon the vulnerable, the troubled and addicted, this just takes it to another level. If someone is stupid enough buy into qnon or other conspiracy theories, they are also vulnerable to other bullshit like religion, or the cult of Trump.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m so fucking sick of Donald Trump I’m about to puke.
“Friends” are coming out of the woodwork as supporters and are attacking Biden for everything possible.
One in particular is a former methhead. His family were methheads. He’s been clean for probably at least 20 years and just cannot shut up.
He pokes and he pokes and he pokes. 
We’ve smoked and grown together for these past 20 years. I can’t stand him anymore! I swear to God. These people think they’re so high and mighty.
Well good riddance I say. Let’s me know who you are deep down and it’s just ugliness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

Florida is a key state and will be important on election night and perhaps in the days after, seniors are a big part of the picture in Florida and they are turning democratic. 









‘He just lies’: Florida’s senior voters suddenly are in play


Democrats are active even in The Villages, a Trump stronghold.




www.politico.com





*‘He just lies’: Florida’s senior voters suddenly are in play*
*Democrats are active even in The Villages, a Trump stronghold.*

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. — Florida seniors, long an unflinching bloc of reliable GOP votes, are suddenly in play as President Donald Trump’s handling of the coronavirus has his reelection campaign on the defensive.

The pandemic and anxiety about possible cuts to entitlement programs have eroded the GOP’s once-solid advantage with the battleground state’s retirees, recent polls show, a demographic Republicans have won by double digits in recent presidential races.

“I really got sick of him when he did not wear a mask, and he took the control totally away from the governors. It was a very bad situation,” said Joy Solomon, a 65-year-old from Boca Raton who voted for Trump in 2016 largely because that’s who her husband supported, but who has now turned against the president. “I want this place to come back to some sense of normalcy.”


“He just lies about everything,” she said.

Retirees have long flocked to Florida’s warm climate and white sandy beaches, where they’ve gained outsized political sway in the nation’s largest swing state. In the 2012 presidential election, voters 65 and older comprised 26 percent of all votes, a number that jumped to 30 percent in 2016.

POLITICO DISPATCH: SEPTEMBER 29
All eyes were on President Trump's pick for the Supreme Court. Then, The New York Times released a bombshell on Sunday showing that Trump has paid next to nothing in federal income taxes in recent years.

Now recent polls show Trump’s comfortable cushion with Florida seniors eroding in a state where campaigns are won on the thinnest of margins.

But that comfortable cushion with senior voters is growing thin this year. A September poll from AARP had Biden up one point with voters older than 65, within the survey’s margin of error.
*more...*


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m so fucking sick of Donald Trump I’m about to puke.
> “Friends” are coming out of the woodwork as supporters and are attacking Biden for everything possible.
> One in particular is a former methhead. His family were methheads. He’s been clean for probably at least 20 years and just cannot shut up.
> He pokes and he pokes and he pokes.
> ...


I would assume not have any friends than have friends like that, life is too short.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m so fucking sick of Donald Trump I’m about to puke.
> “Friends” are coming out of the woodwork as supporters and are attacking Biden for everything possible.
> One in particular is a former methhead. His family were methheads. He’s been clean for probably at least 20 years and just cannot shut up.
> He pokes and he pokes and he pokes.
> ...


Trump has exposed a lot of people as selfish bigots with no moral or ethical center, better to learn about them this way than by being personally screwed over, though by supporting Trump they are screwing you over anyway. Cheeto Jesus has separated the sheep from the goats as the bible says...

At this point in time, Donald has led his supporters onto open ground in broad daylight, they stand naked with UVC dildos and jugs of Clorox in hand as their only defense. The only reasons someone would support Trump are: they are a racist, a bigot, pathologically selfish or are a fucking idiot, perhaps all of the above. These people have serious character flaws that filter and interfere with their perception of reality in many cases, or out right lie in most others. This is a pathological condition in that it causes themselves and others harm, and also disconnects them from reality. It is the disinformation/ propaganda infrastructure that supports, binds and gives them direction that is the most dangerous and needs to be addressed head on.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 29, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> To Jimdamick
> Riddle me this
> What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?
> 
> ...


Let me think.
What happens 3.5 million times a year?
Uh, Trump tells a fucking lie?
Or, is it the infection rate in this country of it's citizens with COVID-19, at least as so far as of today is concerned, because of Trump's murderous incompetency?
Nah, it can't be the infection rate because it's fucking double that number, so it must be Trump's lies.
Am I right?


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t we all know NOT to hire someone with that kind of debt?


He's proud to be the "king of debt."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Let me think.
> What happens 3.5 million times a year?
> Uh, Trump tells a fucking lie?
> Or, is it the infection rate in this country of it's citizens with COVID-19, at least as so far as today is concerned, because of Trump's murderous incompetency?
> ...


The state polls are widening for Joe and Donald's shit storm has just begun with the revelation of his taxes, that story has more legs than a millipede and those legs are running now. I'm sure many smart people are ready with their own October surprises for Donald, they waited for the critical moment, when it would count the most.

America will have the largest election turn out in history and it's beginning to look like Joe might have very long coattails. I can feel a landslide coming James, you surely need one, both to get rid of Trump and the republicans and to save the nation from dictatorship and disaster.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Tools of the cults, fuck religion.
> 
> 
> https://www.dw.com/en/us-religious-data-platform-targets-mentally-ill-vulnerable-people/a-55062013


I was torn, I love that people are studying and documenting the predatory nature of these cult leaders so more people learn about it. But I am sad that the mentally impaired are being left exposed to this attack on them instead of it being used for good. So I had to settle with angry that it is allowed to continue going on, and when there is backlash the inevitable cry about people being against religion will be used as the troll to keep their cult members from straying back to reality.





I hope the movie is good/informative, I am not sure about the preview if it won't be more mood music and shaky cam (lol not that it seems like it will be that bad). Ive been spoiled lately with all the books that have come out.


----------



## topcat (Sep 29, 2020)

Halman9000 said:


> To Jimdamick
> Riddle me this
> What in the World Happens 3.5 million times a year ?
> 
> ...


You make a fool of yourself. 3.5 million times a year. Who's gunna beat dat?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> You make a fool of yourself. 3.5 million times a year. Who's gunna beat dat?


looks like op was a one post wonder


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh rudy ..... come with me your pudding cup and crayons are over here .

*rings orderly 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310904556574986240
With a mischievous cackle, Giuliani began: “The man [Biden] has dementia. There’s no doubt about it. I’ve talked to doctors. I’ve had them look at a hundred different tapes of his five years ago and today.” Trying his very best to shut Giuliani down, host Steve Doocy interjected that Biden’s team have said the Democrat has no serious medical problems.

Giuliani then made an extraordinary noise at Doocy that can best be typed as “Oowughawughawugh,” before continuing: “He can’t recite the Pledge of Allegiance and he’s fine? He was in the Senate for 160 years? I mean, he can’t do the prologue to the... to the... con... to the... uh... Constitution of the United States or the Declaration of Independence, any of them.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Absolutely brilliant ad. Gut wrenching image of body on forklift should shake people.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Trump supporters who took hydroxychloroquine for COVID could be denied health insurance if GOP kills Obamacare
> 
> 
> One of the bizarre reactions to the COVID-19 pandemic was President Donald Trump continually pushing supporters to take Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate.While there never evidence the drug could successfully treat coronavirus, Trump began pushing it regardless -- even after his own agencies issued...
> ...


is everything out on the taxes? the connect with foreign money owed and ivanka consulting fees?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2020)

And the gates of heaven opened .....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310722878464286720


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 29, 2020)

2 GOP senate seats up for grabs in Georgia this time around and Joe is gaining, Florida is about the same and Texas is close to flipping too. 10%+ newly register voters in Texas so far and the voting rules are changed.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2 New Polls Put Joe Biden & Democrats Ahead in Georgia*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2020)

What a show ! ..... BWHAHAHA


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 29, 2020)

Trump mentioned “ forest cities “ ..... I guess he meant ENDOR


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 29, 2020)

I just got home from Orlando, watched the “debate”.
Way to go Joe.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 30, 2020)

Proud Boys say they are 'standing down and standing by' after Trump's debate callout


On their account on the social media app Telegram, the Proud Boys appeared to take the statement as marching orders.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Proud Boys say they are 'standing down and standing by' after Trump's debate callout
> 
> 
> On their account on the social media app Telegram, the Proud Boys appeared to take the statement as marching orders.
> ...


It makes me wonder what Biden seen/heard in his intelligence briefings that he knew the name 'Proud Boys' and that Trump would get hung up on them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m wondering, if trumpers were given the all clear sign and were told that the rest of the world wouldn’t hold it against them, would any of them admit that he’s a wreck and definitely not presidential material?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

Can’t wait for the Harris / Pence debate .... 

Remember this ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Can’t wait for the Harris / Pence debate ....
> 
> Remember this ...


I kind of forgot about them. They need a drooling like button. I can't wait for that one.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s her straight to the point expertise and gravitas will be what pence will dread .


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Of course the conspiracy kooks are going nuts saying Biden was wearing a wire this morning, which is sort of like admitting Biden did much better than everyone expected last night and he could have only done it by cheating.
Even my Dad, who is not a trump supporter but still gets sucked in to the "Biden being senile" propaganda thought Biden held his ground and proved a lot of people wrong.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

Anybody else notice , how much more greasy orange trump looked ?

Tweakin i guess.


----------



## MickFoster (Sep 30, 2020)

I just read an article stating that most of the requested mail-in ballots were by democrats in 5 swing states. 52% dems to 23% reps.
Hopefully that's a great sign that people are motivated to vote this asshole out.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Sep 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It makes me wonder what Biden seen/heard in his intelligence briefings that he knew the name 'Proud Boys' and that Trump would get hung up on them.


the eagle plaque behind the debaters last night had it's head pointing toward Trump..that means he's the next president.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Anybody else notice , how much more greasy orange trump looked ?
> 
> Tweakin i guess.


yep, dude sounded like a rambling crackhead when I heard an audio clip at work, then I saw how sweaty and all-over the place he was when I finally watched it last night.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Anybody else notice , how much more greasy orange trump looked ?
> 
> Tweakin i guess.


i've noticed lately that he looks this way and i think he's trying to look 'dewy' but ends up looking greasy- he's a 74 year old man- men aren't supposed to look dewy just women. it just makes him look older not youthful.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

More “ Ewwwy” than Dewey .


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I kind of forgot about them. They need a drooling like button. I can't wait for that one.


Fuck it...just came over to let ya know hanimammalanimal that after last night's shit show I lost some respect for Don J n gained some for Joseff B...made himself look pretty foolish n JB held it down better than I expected...I'm listening and my mind is changing


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

To me , one of the most glaring differences between was at end , when the wives came up on stage. 
Biden lovingly hugged his wife ...... Trump looked lost and melania just stood there.

Surprised “ daddies girl ” didn’t beat melania to stage.

Even though Biden tried to talk directly to camera ( audience watching ) , trump never even tried to connect .
Played stupid about proud boys and couldn’t ( wouldn’t ) shut them down , claimed Biden wants to take the “ cows “ ( wtf ? ) , 
and looked like a fat sweaty animated junkie ..... and when Harris gets to debate mannequin pence about leading CDC task force , that will be epic .

Although Biden stumbled a bit .... it was fantastic to see him defend his son BEAU like a lion. It was surprising how he went at trump and well deserved.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m wondering, if trumpers were given the all clear sign and were told that the rest of the world wouldn’t hold it against them, would any of them admit that he’s a wreck and definitely not presidential material?


Nope. Already asked the inlaws.


----------



## bundee1 (Sep 30, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It makes me wonder what Biden seen/heard in his intelligence briefings that he knew the name 'Proud Boys' and that Trump would get hung up on them.


How in the fuck has no one found photos or footage of a gay pride association or drag queen club called the proud boys? Too on the nose?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

Trump blew the chance his advisers laid out prior to the debate ...... NO FUCKING SHOCK THERE.

Going into the debates, advisers had been looking for Trump to use one of the biggest audiences he will get this election cycle to shift the narrative of the election from a referendum on his presidency to a choice. At best, they were hoping for Biden to make a disqualifying gaffe, but at a minimum they hoped that Biden would be pressed on his record and that Trump would be ready to lay out a contrast.

But Trump failed to deliver many of his planned remarks — and when he did, they were often delivered out of context and with no explanation, two people familiar with debate preparations said.


When he attacked Biden for backing the 1994 crime bill, *he was then supposed* to point to Alice Johnson in the audience and demand that Biden apologize to Johnson, 65, *a grandmother who spent more than two decades in prison on a nonviolent drug charge before Trump commuted her sentence and then pardoned her.* Instead, Trump pivoted to his polling numbers among African American voters. *OOPS !*


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> To me , one of the most glaring differences between was at end , when the wives came up on stage.
> Biden lovingly hugged his wife ...... Trump looked lost and melania just stood there.
> 
> Surprised “ daddies girl ” didn’t beat melania to stage.
> ...


I think Biden addressing his sons drug addiction and recovery and saying he was proud of him, touched the hearts of many americans facing drug addictions at home. It showed a level of compassion and humanity that has been basically nonexistent from the presidency the last 4 years. I think people on the fence will find that he is a lot more relatable than Trump...he pays his taxes, he had a son who went thru addiction, his wife will actually hug him on air, etc. 

One issue I think Biden needs to work on is his plan for covid. People are scared he wants to shut down the entire country and hurt small businesses. If there is a second debate, he needs to assure small business owners that he has a plan to keep them afloat, while keeping everyone safe.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 30, 2020)

Well well well .... scandal a poolza 

*Barrett tied to faith group ex-members say subjugates women ...... *

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump’s nominee for the U.S. Supreme Court has close ties to a charismatic Christian religious group that holds men are divinely ordained as the "head” of the family and faith. Former members of the group, called People of Praise, say it teaches that wives must submit to the will of their husbands.

Federal appeals judge Amy Coney Barrett has not commented publicly about her own or her family’s involvement, and a People of Praise spokesman *declined to say* whether she and her husband are current members.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I think Biden addressing his sons drug addiction and recovery and saying he was proud of him, touched the hearts of many americans facing drug addictions at home. It showed a level of compassion and humanity that has been basically nonexistent from the presidency the last 4 years. I think people on the fence will find that he is a lot more relatable than Trump...he pays his taxes, he had a son who went thru addiction, his wife will actually hug him on air, etc.
> 
> One issue I think Biden needs to work on is his plan for covid. People are scared he wants to shut down the entire country and hurt small businesses. If there is a second debate, he needs to assure small business owners that he has a plan to keep them afloat, while keeping everyone safe.


I think the main problem with Biden's Covid plan is that the data we are getting in our nation is bullshit since Trump trolls took over the CDC. Anytime Trump (or anyone else) says something about shutting down the government being Biden's plan, I would immediately ask them if that was what the scientists have said to do because it is so dangerous, or is it just something other than a lie that Trump has been pushing.

Biden's Covid plan (too detailed to repost here):
https://joebiden.com/covid-plan/




Budzbuddha said:


> Trump blew the chance his advisers laid out prior to the debate ...... NO FUCKING SHOCK THERE.
> 
> Going into the debates, advisers had been looking for Trump to use one of the biggest audiences he will get this election cycle to shift the narrative of the election from a referendum on his presidency to a choice. At best, they were hoping for Biden to make a disqualifying gaffe, but at a minimum they hoped that Biden would be pressed on his record and that Trump would be ready to lay out a contrast.
> 
> ...


As a crap student (at least until later in life) I know that feeling well. Coming half ass prepared for a speech, science fair, etc and sucking so hard it is embarrassing so you have to constantly say how much better you would have done if you actually did what you prepared for.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

we used to think this news was fvcked up, now it's a by-line because Trumpy* sucks all the air out of the room:









Heiress sentenced to nearly seven years in Nxivm case, more than recommended sentence


Clare Bronfman, heiress to the Seagram liquor fortune, was sentenced to nearly seven years in prison Wednesday -- more than the five-year sentence prosecutors had recommended.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well well .... scandal a poolza
> 
> *Barrett tied to faith group ex-members say subjugates women ...... *
> 
> ...


they used the word 'handmaid' that should be the giveaway. there is no religious group that uses that expression except- cults..she's probably a sex slave at home.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> we used to think this news was fvcked up, now it's a by-line because Trumpy* sucks all the air out of the room:


Remember that time, way back, when trump was reported to have made disparaging comments about American war dead?

No wait.........that was last week.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they used the word 'handmaid' that should be the giveaway. there is no religious group that uses that expression except- cults..she's probably a sex slave at home.


It’s very concerning. Especially if you consider she will be making a decisions that will effect the future of women’s rights.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

Im trying really hard to not think they just adopted a few black kids to turn into cultists so they can claim to have support of black people in their photo-ops. I am sure it was almost certainly legit and that they are very loved and happy in their family. But that doesn't stop people from being used and brainwashed into cults. I think Rep Matt Gaetz it what really jaded me to these right wing cultists adopting minority kids.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im trying really hard to not think they just adopted a few black kids to turn into cultists so they can claim to have support of black people in their photo-ops. I am sure it was almost certainly legit and that they are very loved and happy in their family. But that doesn't stop people from being used and brainwashed into cults. I think Rep Matt Gaetz it what really jaded me to these right wing cultists adopting minority kids.


all her daughters are mini amy's..the one next to her scares me the most when she opens her eyes wide fvcking psycho..i saw her while barrett was being confimed the last time and there was something she didn't agree with was mouthing 'no' shaking her head with her eyes really wide..scared the shit out of me because that's her kid which is really her, just a younger version. they don't know how to hide themselves behind the mask yet. you are your parents.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

so some members had issue with my condemning Woodward about not alerting us in February when he found out how deadly covid is through his taped conversations with Trumpy*..it's all about the dollar and here he is being relevant and milking it for all it's worth..i rest my case:









Bob Woodward: We now have a constitutional problem - CNN Video


Legendary journalist Bob Woodward and CNN's Wolf Blitzer discuss the first presidential debate between President Donald Trump and Democratic nominee Joe Biden.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so some members had issue with my condemning Woodward about not alerting us in February when he found out how deadly covid is through his taped conversations with Trumpy*..it's all about the dollar and here he is being relevant and milking it for all it's worth..i rest my case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that video prove your case? 

Im listening to it now, but am not sure what it is you are saying it shows. Are you saying him being on TV as a talking head talking about how dangerous Trump is acting right now with voting. I think he actually said the thing that matters most. It is not until something is in front of the Supreme Court that we have a check on Trump. So far they have held up against Trump. 

Trump and Mitch are racing their cult-princess into office, but that is inevitable and nothing the Democrats can do about that. But it doesn't mean that the rest of the SCOTUS is not lifelong judges that should not really have any ties to Trump or else they have to recuse themselves. So we just have to hope that they are not going to become Trump cultists just because they were appointed by Republican presidents. Even Kavanaugh, I don't know what it is that the FBI found on him, and is another over-privelaged white rich male, when added to Trump's other 2 appointments is not enough to out-vote the other legitimately appointed ones, and don't think they would pull a Bush/Gore for Trump. But who knows, we will likely find out in December. 

So if Biden can win and win huge there is nothing Trump can do about it. That we will find out around Nov. 14th I would guess. If that is the case, I am hoping the Republicans have squeezed everything they can from Trump and painted him bad enough that they can all clutch their pearls and pretend they had no idea because they believed Trump, and can't believe they lied to him. They bring in the actual people into their scam FISA abuse hearings, they turn on Trump, and poof, down goes Trump.

If Trump and the Russian military pulls off another win for Trump and the Republicans, who knows what comes next. I would hate to be in the old soviet block countries. Because I am not sure what laws would force America to support NATO if Putin takes that as a green light. 

IDK, it is crazy, sorry I got off track there.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

This is the kind of grilling i love ..... voice is like a razor reduces big pharma CELGENE CEO to a whimper.

She whips out the infamous whiteboard to do battle.

Possible seat replacement for kamala.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311374544830070786


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

@hanimmal 
this could be interesting. 








Justice Department must release redacted portions of Mueller report dealing with criminal charges before Election Day, judge rules


A judge ruled that the DOJ improperly censored portions of the Mueller report dealing with potential criminal charges and Russia's hacking of the DNC.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> we used to think this news was fvcked up, now it's a by-line because Trumpy* sucks all the air out of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump pardon, she has the money and he is for sale.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2020)

Roger Stone to Donald Trump: bring in martial law if you lose election


Trump meanwhile promises to ‘put down’ leftwing protests and says US Marshals killing Portland suspect was ‘retribution’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump pardon, she has the money and he is for sale.


well for $400M you can have a day at the WH complete with dinner courtesy McD.

First of it's kind! Nothing like this has been done before! the complete Trump*Day Spa package..you get to unsee Jackie Kennedy's crab apple trees in the Rose Garden too and walk the limestone concrete instead..a scavenger hunt to look for portraits of past presidents in a store room closet.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is the kind of grilling i love ..... voice is like a razor reduces big pharma CELGENE CEO to a whimper.
> 
> She whips out the infamous whiteboard to do battle.
> 
> ...


there's no beating the white board.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How does that video prove your case?
> 
> Im listening to it now, but am not sure what it is you are saying it shows. Are you saying him being on TV as a talking head talking about how dangerous Trump is acting right now with voting. I think he actually said the thing that matters most. It is not until something is in front of the Supreme Court that we have a check on Trump. So far they have held up against Trump.
> 
> ...


it has nothing to do with the video. he wrote a book and had information he could've shared that was LIFE AND DEATH (in case we forgot). was asked why he didn't share way back when he could've and his answer was money..here he is now staying relevant..to keep the money coming..his book has been out and he's still on the front page with a new 'revelation', comment or thought process- you choose.

fvcking greedy bastard.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it has nothing to do with the video. he wrote a book and had information he could've shared that was LIFE AND DEATH (in case we forgot). was asked why he didn't share way back when he could've and his answer was money..here he is now staying relevant..to keep the money coming..his book has been out and he's still on the front page with a new 'revelation', comment or thought process- you choose.
> 
> fvcking greedy bastard.


How do you know he didn't leak it to journalists, who then attributed it to 'anonymous, well placed sources'?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> @hanimmal
> this could be interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


By November 2nd is awesome. What do you think it get's dumped in with some off the wall racist propaganda stunt from Trump, and a bunch of data dump of 'the left' with all the BS propaganda website (OANN, the Hill, the Nation, etc)?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

And here it is .... the boasting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311685923097260034


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Please lord ... just one big chunk of “ cheeseberder “ going down wrong pipe ... that’s all we ask .
Amen


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Please lord ... just one big chunk of “ cheeseberder “ going down wrong pipe ... that’s all we ask .
> Amen


AMEN !


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> By November 2nd is awesome. What do you think it get's dumped in with some off the wall racist propaganda stunt from Trump, and a bunch of data dump of 'the left' with all the BS propaganda website (OANN, the Hill, the Nation, etc)?


i think Barr stalls somehow. or he releases his Durham report Nov 1. 
i'm curious about the charges. more so if they are state charges along with federal. 
i'm almost at the point where i want barr to do more time than trump. he's younger.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> And here it is .... the boasting.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311685923097260034






Got to love Trump keeping to the ABC's





.

No wonder it must kill him to see who played him on SNL.


rkymtnman said:


> i think Barr stalls somehow. or he releases his Durham report Nov 1.
> i'm curious about the charges. more so if they are state charges along with federal.
> i'm almost at the point where i want barr to do more time than trump. he's younger.


Good call, I bet you are right about the Durham report dropping at the same time. It makes sense too with how he is rushing to get it wrapped up as any kind of distraction for propaganda focused media.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think Barr stalls somehow. or he releases his Durham report Nov 1.
> i'm curious about the charges. more so if they are state charges along with federal.
> i'm almost at the point where i want barr to do more time than trump. he's younger.


There are a couple of thousand DOJ alumni, many of whom will hold key positions in Biden's DOJ that want his fucking head on a pike. Barr publicly shit on the altar in the temple of justice and they want his ass very badly, speaking of assholes, Billy better hope he is as clean as a cat's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a couple of thousand DOJ alumni, many of whom will hold key positions in Biden's DOJ that want his fucking head on a pike. Barr publicly shit on the altar in the temple of justice and they want his ass very badly, speaking of assholes, Billy better hope he is as clean as a cat's.


i'd love to see Mueller as Biden's AG.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are a couple of thousand DOJ alumni, many of whom will hold key positions in Biden's DOJ that want his fucking head on a pike. Barr publicly shit on the altar in the temple of justice and they want his ass very badly, speaking of assholes, Billy better hope he is as clean as a cat's.


Anyone who thought that their mega rich orgy wasn't engaged in what is essentially a bunch of child sex trafficking better be shaking in their boots. The Durham report said they had a sex offender as a source that they questioned. I am guessing that is mentioned because it was Epstein.


BTW, just watched this clip again. Pretty meta.

Is the (Trump-Baldwin SNL Trump-Trump-Alex Balwin in Glengarry Ross) Life imitating art imitating life, or art imitating life imitating art? And at what point does that tie back into how our nation is being ran, is he just play acting his favorite scenes from movies in the WH?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2020)

Proud Boys Member Threatens To Start A Civil War If Biden Wins!


Via: @kristinnzach2020 Posted By Ghost



worldstarhiphop.com





Sore losers acting like sore losers even before the loss!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd love to see Mueller as Biden's AG.


Someone more aggressive I should think, there are lot's to chose from including former republicans. Joe has to go with experienced hands initially at least, people who know the job and levers of power, he needs to act quickly and this is how it's done, hit the ground running. I wonder if he will announce his AG pick before the election? Donald will be intensely interested...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Proud Boys Member Threatens To Start A Civil War If Biden Wins!
> 
> 
> Via: @kristinnzach2020 Posted By Ghost
> ...


My computer won't let me open that website, but that is hilarious if it is real.

They are going to be running down the street and realize nobody is following them.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd love to see Mueller as Biden's AG.


I'd prefer Hillary Clinton as Biden's AG.
Paybacks are a bitch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Proud Boys Member Threatens To Start A Civil War If Biden Wins!
> 
> 
> Via: @kristinnzach2020 Posted By Ghost
> ...


Sherman's March to the Sea part deux: them there proud boys will be the recipients of the raping and pillaging this time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I'd prefer Hillary Clinton as Biden's AG.
> Paybacks a bitch.


can you have co-attorney generals? they are gonna be busy enough for 2


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> can you have co-attorney generals? they are gonna be busy enough for 2


If Kamala wasn't on the ticket........I would prefer her as AG.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> can you have co-attorney generals? they are gonna be busy enough for 2


Actually thinking for a couple more seconds about it, why not get the NY AG and make her AG? She could step in day one with the most knowledge about Trump's scams.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letitia_James


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Actually thinking for a couple more seconds about it, why not get the NY AG and make her AG? She could step in day one with the most knowledge about Trump's scams.


yeah, you and Mick are right. a woman would be better since he's such a misogynist


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 1, 2020)

Trump’s ex-national security adviser says president is ‘aiding and abetting’ Putin


H.R. McMaster’s warning represents perhaps his harshest public criticism of the president since the retired general was ousted from the White House in 2018.




www.politico.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

@3:10 est, MSNBC just unleashed Mohyeldin on Steve Cortez (Trump's propaganda guy) about the ear piece made up bit.



Awesome.

At the start of the interveiw he was talking to the guy about the racist shit about Rep Omar they are doing, and he spins a conspiracy theory and ends with 'I say apparently because we don't know' with a shit eating grin. Stretching the meaning of 'apparently' to the breaking point.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Shithole countries and racism anyone?
Whip Eurass is Amos Otis here and well I think deeznutz is from hell





Politics


Thanks for keeping me sharp. I'll type slower from now on. Or is it more slowly or slowlier?



chuckersparadise.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Make Porter AG and her infinity stone whiteboard and Dry Erase Marker of Doom.

Trump would shit himself.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shithole countries and racism anyone?
> Whip Eurass is Amos Otis here and well I think deeznutz is from hell
> 
> 
> ...


It is very sad people fall into believing that kind of hatred. It only thrives in environments nobody questions the lies and false conclusions.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is very sad people fall into believing that kind of hatred. It only thrives in environments nobody questions the lies and false conclusions.


I can’t log in there anymore. They’re full of hate and ignorance.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Make Porter AG and her infinity stone whiteboard and Dry Erase Marker of Doom.
> 
> Trump would shit himself.
> 
> View attachment 4701001


With Harris leaving maybe she can run for senator.



Rep. Katie Porter (D-Calif.) got out her marker and scrawled a figure on the whiteboard beside her: $13 million.

“Do you know what this number is?” she asked Mark Alles, the former CEO of the pharmaceutical company Celgene, as he testified remotely before the House Oversight Committee on Wednesday. “Does it ring any bells?” 

Alles could hardly get his answer out before Porter scribbled more math on the board. That multimillion figure — his total compensation in 2017 — was already 200 times the average income in the United States, the congresswoman pointed out. It got even larger, she said, after Celgene needlessly tripled the cost of a cancer medication, thus securing himself hefty bonuses in return.

“Isn’t that right, Mr. Alles?” she asked him. “If you hadn’t increased the price, … you wouldn’t have gotten your bonus.”

As of early Thursday, Porter’s rapid-fire interrogation had been viewed more than 15 million times on Twitter — the latest in a long list of her viral cross-examinations meant to draw the public to some hidden machination of Washington or corporate America.

Yet in the past two years, these stunning exchanges at congressional hearings have themselves gained plenty of attention beyond Capitol Hill — especially when Porter pulls out what one person on Twitter dubbed “her mighty whiteboard of truth.” 
The newest threat to Wall Street is a House freshman you’ve probably never heard of

By now, the scene is familiar, if never less enthralling: Porter leans into the microphone by her seat in a hearing room. She turns to the board on her left to scribble some numbers. And then, she begins pelting questions at a powerful man in front of her.

Last year, to Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson*: *“Do you know what an REO is?” she asked, before Carson confused the foreclosure termwith a cookie brand.

In March, to Robert Redfield, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: “Do you want to know who has the coronavirus?” she asked, before he gave in and promised her free testing for all Americans.

On Wednesday, to Alles: “Do you know how much you personally received in bonuses?” she asked, before he reluctantly acknowledged it was half a million dollars.

Yet, Porter continued. Celgene had repeatedly raised the price for revlimid, a treatment for multiple myeloma, from $215 per pill in 2005 to $719 last year. So she demanded that Alles, who led the drug manufacturer until it was acquired last year, explain what had changed over that time period.

“Did the drug start to work faster? Were there fewer side effects? How did you change the formula or production of revlimid to justify this price increase?” Porter asked.

Of course, he didn’t need to answer. The details were laid out in a congressional drug pricing investigation published Wednesday, which concluded that prices were jacked up to hit revenue goals for shareholders and thus score bonuses for Alles and others.

“To recap: The drug didn’t get any better. The cancer patients didn’t get any better. You just got better at making money,” Porter told him. 
“You just refined your skills at price gouging.”



It is this kind of clear, insistent inquiry that has made Porter — a consumer protection lawyer and former professor who studied bankruptcy law under Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) — so effective at grilling everyone from Mark Zuckerberg to little-known Trump appointees, all with a dry-erase marker and some simple math.

“No one has ever wielded a weapon as terrifying as Katie Porter’s whiteboard,” wrote Molly Wood, a public radio journalist and host of “Marketplace Tech.” “This is just a fact.”


After a two-minute clip of the interaction was posted online on Wednesday by the consumer rights group Public Citizen, at least half a dozen people chimed in to say Porter, whiteboard in tow, should moderate the next presidential debate.

Others aimed higher. “At this point, when Katie Porter runs for president in the next decade, she won’t need a vice president,” one person wrote. “Her vice president will be her dry-erase board.” 

The Daily Caller, a conservative news site, also gave her credit. “It did not end well for a big pharma exec when Rep. Katie Porter pulled out her white board,” the website tweeted.

As The Washington Post’s Renae Merle reported last year, Porter had testified before Congress several times before her election in 2018 and quickly drew notice within months in Washington for her “analytical” approach during hearings. The day before a hearing, the lawmaker said she often spends time studying a 70- to 150-page binder of background information compiled by her staff to prepare for difficult testimonies.

But for Porter, who is the only single mother in Congress, it’s all small potatoes compared to her three children at home in Irvine, Calif.

“I have never encountered a witness,” she said last week, during an appearance on “The Late Show with Stephen Colbert,” “that was even close to as difficult as any one of my children.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I'd prefer Hillary Clinton as Biden's AG.
> Paybacks are a bitch.


Special independent prosecutor Clinton, she is qualified professionally and we wanna keep politics out of it!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2020)

BORAT 2 (Trailer)


The full title of the movie is Borat Subsequent Moviefilm: Delivery of Prodigious Bribe to American Regime for Make Benefit Once Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan. The direct sequel to the 2006 film Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan. ‘Borat...



worldstar.com





Just to bring a little humor in here... lol This MF dresses up as Trump


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Melania on the Tone Deaf Train ... after the orange ape went after hunter biden. Same shit different day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311655231852351494


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> With Harris leaving maybe she can run for senator.
> 
> View attachment 4701016
> 
> ...


Why tf did I click play on the top video?  *Hits bong


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Where’s the river ?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Where’s the river ?


The river runs from Trump's ass to her mouth as we can all see lol


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 1, 2020)

I hate that cunt.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How do you know he didn't leak it to journalists, who then attributed it to 'anonymous, well placed sources'?


who's leaking what?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> who's leaking what?


I asked how could you know that Bob Woodward was not leaking what Trump was saying to journalists that were reporting how bad the virus was at the time, the Washington Post was taking it seriously back at the end of February. How does that line up with the tapes Woodward had of Trump admitting it was bad?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2020)

Every so often since it’s release when I need a facepalm, head shaking cringe moment I hit play .






yes sir that does it every time .


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Where’s the river ?


Rant follows:

Ballots found in a river? Ballots found in a ditch? Along with how much other mail? Is this really a mail-in voting problem or is it a US Postal Service problem?

US President Donald Trump to US Postal Service Postmaster General Louis DeJoy: "Hey, what can you do to fuck up the mail so I can complain about problems with mail-in ballots and question the validity of the upcoming election?"​​Dejoy: "I can decommision mail sorting machines and make sure we have insufficient resources in place for adequate postal delivery. Won't people see right through that devious plot and ask us to fix it?"​​Trump: "No. We'll just blame it on the Leftist Extremist Dem's."​​If I ever walked into a meeting with a complaint, no plan, no data to support my conclusions and tried to blame my problems on someone else, I'd be fired on the spot.

The office of President of the United States of America is one of the most powerful positions in the world and has at its disposal the resources of one of the wealthiest countries in the world. All he has to do is tell DeJoy, "Do your job. Come back to me in three days with a sloid plan, a budget and a schedule to make it work or you're fired!" Instead he'll let it all go to shit, cry about it and blame someone else. 

We the people deserve better.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Holy shit!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 1, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Why tf did I click play on the top video?  *Hits bong






lol, sorry about that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

*Let's talk about the Texas, purple fingers, and the Republican strategy....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Desperate moves .....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Enjoy .... unless your IQ is under 64.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

RIU gang theme


----------



## topcat (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> RIU gang theme


Tard


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

And the hits keep on coming .... Trump about Putin “ I don’t know him “ .... super duper memory.
Super Stupid Cheeto more like it. Imagine more and more dirt will appear as the elections get closer and all from the baboons own mouth.


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay. I'll admit to being a white guy with a fairly privileged upbringing. I have the advantage of having been exposed to a lot of things many people never have the opportunity to be exposed to. As far as that goes, I'm willing to share what I've learned with anyone willing to learn.

Honestly, I was stoned through much of junior and senior high school but a couple of things I came away with...

Evidence:
You can say what you want but unless you can back it up with facts, data, substance, it's just talking...

Facts:
Facts are verifiable and ALWAYS true. For everyone. I can say, "Today is Thursday, October 2." However, that is not a fact. For someone in another part of the world right now, It's already Friday, October 3. For my tomorrow, this statement is no longer true. This was a difficult concept for me but once I accepted it and tested it, it became clear.

Primary and seconday sources:
Primary sources are the people who have first hand knowledge of a subject or event. People who were there when it happened. 
Secondary (and tertiary and quarternary...) sources are people who were told about an event or who came later.
"Real News" typically requires more than one primary source.

Data and experimental results:
Data is an observation of some phenomena. It should be quantifiable (measurable). 
Experimental results are bullshit unless they are replicable - someone else should be able to apply the same conditions and arrive at the same result within an acceptable margin of error.

Anecdotal evidence:
This is where stuff gets fuzzy... there may be a lot of people experiencing a particular result from, let's say, DTW in coco coir. That in itself doesn't make it fact. That's just the beginning. This gives us the basis for making and then testing a hypothesis (an educated guess). 

We don't have to know why something works to know it works:
Aspirin.

What you think, what you've been told and what you know to be true are often very different things.

Let's face it, most of what you read or see or hear on the internet is just bullshit. I hope everyone can thoughtfully apply these simple concepts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Okay. I'll admit to being a white guy with a fairly privileged upbringing. I have the advantage of having been exposed to a lot of things many people never have the opportunity to be exposed to. As far as that goes, I'm willing to share what I've learned with anyone willing to learn.
> 
> Honestly, I was stoned through much of junior and senior high school but a couple of things I came away with...
> 
> ...











The Baloney Detection Kit: Carl Sagan’s Rules for Bullshit-Busting and Critical Thinking


Necessary cognitive fortification against propaganda, pseudoscience, and general falsehood.




www.brainpickings.org


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the link, DIY. 

I have work to do on number 5. I sometimes put the blinders on. In part, that's becasue i rely too much on experience and sometimes don't consider "what makes this situation unique". In part, it's just the "streamlining" our brains do for us every day e.g. i don't have to think about what my hands are doing to make a left turn in the car.

I ain't no Carl Sagan but there's some pretty simple stuff we can all do cut through the bullshit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Hope Hicks diagnosed with COVID and has been by Trumptard’s side on multiple trips. 
Bwhahaha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is another gem .... Roger “The Goon “ Stone flashing hand signs with Proud Boy members.

Hopefully they all drop dead from covid.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tard


Go vote for joe Biden and prove how smart you are


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 1, 2020)

Hahaha. C'mon already. Hatin' on these fucknuts and callin' these buttnuggets names is only hatin' and name callin'.

We can do better than that....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Go vote for joe Biden and prove how smart you are


I'm in Canada and the border is closed, the great leader has ya locked in, prisoners of a moron who is supported by idiots. Normally I would nip across and head south to vote, I'm white as snow and you should hear my southern accent, they don't even ask for id.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Trump now crying about rule changes to debate structure calling commission officials “ swamp monsters “ and in league with biden. No you Orange greaseball , your bombastic bullying caused the change with possible less “ open discussions “ between candidates and opening and closing statements added instead. Plus the SHOCK MIC for good measure .... to your putin penis mouth warmer on mute.



Hopefully we hear some dry cough from hope hicks kiss she gave you too.

Also .... Texas governor just “ decided “ to only allow *one ballot dropbox *per county. Hmmmm 

Texas Ballot story ( link )


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump now crying about rule changes to debate structure calling commission officials “ swamp monsters “ and in league with biden. No you Orange greaseball , your bombastic bullying caused the change with possible less “ open discussions “ between candidates and opening and closing statements added instead. Plus the SHOCK MIC for good measure .... to your putin penis mouth warmer on mute.
> 
> View attachment 4701334
> 
> ...


There are shocking numbers of new voters registering in Texas 1.5 million as of last week, probably 2 million by now, well over 10% of the total voters for sure. Remember 40% of voters don't normally vote, Abbot is panicking and that means most new registrations are younger voters, most likely and we know what that might mean to not just Trump, but the republican senate seat up for grabs there as well. Texas would put Biden over 400 ECVs, a humiliation and prison sentence for Trump. Big turn outs historically favor the democrats bigly, republicans know this too, which is why they try to suppress the vote.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Texas Sets Voter Registration Record: 1.5 Million Have Signed Up Since 2016*
“*In the political atmosphere we’re in right now, newly registered voters – maybe for both Democrats and Republicans – are more fired up than ever.”*









Texas Sets Voter Registration Record: 1.5 Million Have Signed Up Since 2016


"In the political atmosphere we're in right now, newly registered voters – maybe for both Democrats and Republicans – are more fired up than ever."




www.texasstandard.org


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Blonde Dipshit parrot got fact checked ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311695582730354690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311697952814108674


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in Canada and the border is closed, the great leader has ya locked in, prisoners of a moron who is supported by idiots. Normally I would nip across and head south to vote, I'm white as snow and you should hear my southern accent, they don't even ask for id.


Oh so your Canadian eh ? You must have missed Biden saying he would shit the country down COMPLETLY for atleast 6mths if the “scientist” told him too....they both seem to be talking a lot about “scientist”....what do you think a complete shutdown would do to the already fragile and in bad shape economy?? They want people to be completely dependent on the government, Drrr Biden Harris 2020


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh so your Canadian eh ? You must have missed Biden saying he would shit the country down COMPLETLY for atleast 6mths if the “scientist” told him too....they both seem to be talking a lot about “scientist”....what do you think a complete shutdown would do to the already fragile and in bad shape economy?? They want people to be completely dependent on the government, Drrr Biden Harris 2020


Shit the country down huh?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shit the country down huh?


Try harder


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

Remember the patriot act after 9/11? notice how whenever they government gets some power or control they never give it up ? They don’t take steps backwards so if most the country is unemployed or lost their business and dependent on the government you think they will give up the control they got during this pandemic especially when they know we need them? nahh, it’s truly mind boggling how short sighted some people can be


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Remember the patriot act after 9/11? notice how whenever they government gets some power or control they never give it up ? They don’t take steps backwards so if most the country is unemployed or lost their business and dependent on the government you think they will give up the control they got during this pandemic especially when they now we need them? nahh, it’s truly mind boggling how short sighted some people can be


Wait, are you the guy that’s 1000% smarter that the rest of us due to a stroke or some shit like that?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wait, are you the guy that’s 1000% smarter that the rest of us due to a stroke or some shit like that?


Be better :/


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wait, are you the guy that’s 1000% smarter that the rest of us due to a stroke or some shit like that?


Are you the hard tard who says defund the police then wants to vote for Harris LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh so your Canadian eh ? You must have missed Biden saying he would shit the country down COMPLETLY for atleast 6mths if the “scientist” told him too....they both seem to be talking a lot about “scientist”....what do you think a complete shutdown would do to the already fragile and in bad shape economy?? They want people to be completely dependent on the government, Drrr Biden Harris 2020


If Trump handled the covid crises like a responsible adult, instead of sociopathic moron with an IQ of 78, you would have over 110,000 Americans alive today, your economy would not be in shambles and you a prisoner in your own country. If America had the same per capita death rate as Canada there would be less than 90,000 dead Americans and we were average in our response. Trump is a loser and those who support him or the republicans are suckers, yer gonna have yer nose rubbed in the shit for a long time Cletus..


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump handled the covid crises like a responsible adult, instead of sociopathic moron with an IQ of 78, you would have over 110,000 Americans alive today, your economy would not be in shambles and you a prisoner in your own country. If America had the same per capita death rate as Canada there would be less than 90,000 dead Americans and we were average in our response. Trump is a loser and those who support him or the republicans are suckers, yer gonna have yer nose rubbed in the shit for a long time Cletus..


Funny how everyone likes to say how fat and unhealthy Americans are(for good reason) and are suprised when a bunch die during a respiratory virus, could he have handled it better sure, would less have died if they were overall healthier for sure, but we are where we are and Biden’s plan will cripple this country especially when he taxes all the big dogs out to other countries


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

The October surprise might be a dead Donald and even Pence too, the dumb fuck has to quarantine, hopefully for quite some time along with his key assholes, maybe America will get a package deal. Thoughts and prayers, live by the lie, die by the lie. 
The the rolling dumpster fire is nearing the bottom of the hill and the brick wall.









President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump test positive for Covid-19


President Donald Trump announced early Friday that he and his wife both tested positive for the coronavirus, an extraordinary development coming months into a global pandemic and in the final stretch of his reelection campaign in which he has flouted experts' guidance on preventing the disease's...




www.cnn.com





*Trump says he and first lady will begin 'quarantine process' after top aide Hope Hicks tests positive for Covid-19*

(CNN)President Donald Trump confirmed on Thursday night that top aide Hope Hicks has tested positive for coronavirus and said he and first lady Melania Trump will begin their "quarantine process" while waiting for their own test results.

The President's public schedule for Friday, released just after his appearance on Fox News' "Hannity" earlier in the evening, showed he was set to attend a fundraiser at his Washington hotel and travel to Sanford, Florida, for a campaign rally.

"Hope Hicks, who has been working so hard without even taking a small break, has just tested positive for Covid 19. Terrible! The First Lady and I are waiting for our test results. In the meantime, we will begin our quarantine process!" Trump tweeted Thursday night.

*Hicks has traveled with the President multiple times recently, including to the debate in Cleveland on Tuesday, and was seen boarding Marine One, along with several other of the President's closest aides -- Jared Kushner, Dan Scavino and Nicholas Luna -- none of whom wore masks, on Wednesday as Trump was heading to a campaign rally in Minnesota.*

"She did test positive, I just heard about this. She tested positive. She's a hard worker. Lot of masks, she wears masks a lot but she tested positive. Then I just went out with a test. I'll see -- you know, because we spent a lot of time -- and the first lady just went out with a test also. So whether we quarantine or whether we have it, I don't know," Trump said during a call-in appearance on Fox News' "Hannity."

He added, "I just went for a test and we'll see what happens, I mean, who knows. ... I spent a lot of time with Hope and so does the first lady, and she's tremendous."

While it's unclear what the President's "quarantine process" will look like, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines state that a 14-day quarantine should take place after the last known exposure to someone who has tested positive for Covid-19. This is because the incubation period for the novel coronavirus can be up to two weeks.

News of Hicks' positive test comes amid continued efforts by the Trump administration to blatantly disregard science and best public health practices during the pandemic, with West Wing staff actively eschewing masks and the President defying recommendations from his own coronavirus task force, proceeding with a busy schedule of packed campaign rallies. Trump and his key aides have shown little interest in changing practices of his staff to meet the needs of the moment.

Trump, in his Fox News interview, speculated that Hicks could have contracted the virus from an interaction with a supporter.
"She's a very warm person. She has a hard time, when soldiers and law enforcement comes up to her, you know, she wants to treat them great, not say, 'Stay away, I can't get near you.' It's a very, very tough disease," he said.

*A source close to Hicks told CNN that she is experiencing symptoms and is back in Washington. It is unclear how severe her symptoms are at this point. CNN has reached out to Hicks for comment.*

"The President takes the health and safety of himself and everyone who works in support of him and the American people very seriously," White House spokesman Judd Deere told CNN in a statement when asked about the level of contact between Hicks and Trump.

The White House made no mention of Hicks by name, nor did it confirm she had tested positive.

"White House Operations collaborates with the Physician to the President and the White House Military Office to ensure all plans and procedures incorporate current CDC guidance and best practices for limiting COVID-19 exposure to the greatest extent possible both on complex and when the President is traveling," Deere added.

Some White House staffers who were in close proximity were notified of the positive test result today, one official said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Funny how everyone likes to say how fat and unhealthy Americans are(for good reason) and are suprised when a bunch die during a respiratory virus, could he have handled it better sure, would less have died if they were overall healthier for sure, but we are where we are and Biden’s plan will cripple this country especially when he taxes all the big dogs out to other countries


That's why I compared America with Canada, same demographics, Trump committed mass second degree murder and perhaps suicide by stupidity, we await the news. We might just have an October surprise, a real big one, a dead Donald and perhaps a dead Pence, they are both vulnerable and in isolation, Pelosi is going into special isolation, being third in succession.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's why I compared America with Canada, same demographics, Trump committed mass second degree murder and perhaps suicide by stupidity, we await the news. We might just have an October surprise, a real big one, a dead Donald and perhaps a dead Pence, they are both vulnerable and in isolation, Pelosi is going into special isolation, being third in succession.


I wouldn’t count on it, even if he got it he would get the best treatment available, that turd will outlive us all


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Donald being on a ventilator would mean a transfer of power, he can't whine with a foot long plastic tube shoved down his pie hole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> I wouldn’t count on it, even if he got it he would get the best treatment available, that turd will outlive us all


Lot's of overweight people of his age get the best treatment and still die or are fucked for life, if he goes on a ventilator and Pence gets in, Donald won't be back.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lot's of overweight people of his age get the best treatment and still die or are fucked for life, if he goes on a ventilator and Pence gets in, Donald won't be back.


But I know people in their late 60s that got it and arnt exactly healthy and said they felt sluggish for a couple days To a week then it was gone, who knows


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> But I know people in their late 60s that got it and arnt exactly healthy and said they felt sluggish for a couple days To a week then it was gone, who knows


It's like playing Russian roulette, the older you are and the worse shape, the more bullets in the revolver, Trump is rumored to have a heart issue too. Apparently Pence has been exposed too, as has all Trump's top aids, the whole team and they are suppose to isolate for two weeks, good luck with that. 32 days until the election and Donald is chomping at the bit and far behind in the polls.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's like playing Russian roulette, the older you are and the worse shape, the more bullets in the revolver, Trump is rumored to have a heart issue too. Apparently Pence has been exposed too, as has all Trump's top aids, the whole team and they are suppose to isolate for two weeks, good luck with that. 32 days until the election and Donald is chomping at the bit and far behind in the polls.


At the same time if he does have it and is one of those people who it hardly affects he would have a field day with it, the election might depend on how this turns out ha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> At the same time if he does have it and is one of those people who it hardly affects he would have a field day with it, the election might depend on how this turns out ha


Yep, it would go to his head for sure, but it won't help him at the polls and if he gets sick for a month...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

*BREAKING:*

Christmas came early ....

Trump and Melania test POSITIVE for Covid 19.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 1, 2020)

So my mom called me from the assisted-living facility and said she watched the debate and was shocked

She's never seen Trump in action until now

She said she wants to vote, and I told her that I get her ballot here and will help her with it

she said "you know, I've voted republican for years..." and I said "yeah I know, mom"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *BREAKING:*
> 
> Christmas came early ....
> 
> Trump and Melania test POSITIVE for Covid 19.


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

*KARMA FOR THOSE 200,000 SOULS ...... you mutha fucka. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 1, 2020)

Haha I figured he would, now who wants to make a bet he barely gets sick ? I bet he is is just faking this to get people less scare of Covid and make Biden’s talk of lockdown look even crazier, kinda brilliant tbh


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 1, 2020)

Tuesday he was on stage W/ Biden ,yelling . Buckle up here we go w/lots of “ what if’s “ super spreader scenarios in tow . Craziest of times !


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Let me think.
> What happens 3.5 million times a year?
> Uh, Trump tells a fucking lie?
> Or, is it the infection rate in this country of it's citizens with COVID-19, at least as so far as of today is concerned, because of Trump's murderous incompetency?
> ...


Search google . The answer is there on the internet somewhere . That is how I learned about it . You just have to ask the right question . That is how google works .

Halman90000


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Trump can now shove a filthy needle of clorox into his porkbelly and a ram a UV lamp up his ass.

*STAT people ! Get the Hamberder IV drip on. *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Tuesday he was on stage W/ Biden ,yelling . Buckle up here we go w/lots of “ what if’s “ super spreader scenarios in tow . Craziest of times !


Yep it just took crazy to a whole new level, Hope gave hope to tens of millions of Americans and covid to Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 1, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump can now shove a filthy needle of clorox into his porkbelly and a ram a UV lamp up his ass.
> 
> *STAT people ! Get the Hamberder IV drip on. *


You seem Jolly tonight!  Looks like Donald made yer day, Hope gave you hope and Donald covid.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)

Might be a way to shirk the last debates cuz he bombed . Wouldn’t put it past the white house to garner sympathy votes .

His secretive visits to walter reid may have some “ under lying “ conditions we don’t know about ... more than tiny hands and micro penis issues. He’s overweight , and generally looking out of gas. Debate night he looked sweaty / greasy probably feverish .

Time for a pint. Cheers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Funny how everyone likes to say how fat and unhealthy Americans are(for good reason) and are suprised when a bunch die during a respiratory virus, could he have handled it better sure, would less have died if they were overall healthier for sure, but we are where we are and Biden’s plan will cripple this country especially when he taxes all the big dogs out to other countries


American Corporations (are people too) would abandon the USA? Hum.
Perhaps you shouldn't put so much faith in them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Haha I figured he would, now who wants to make a bet he barely gets sick ? I bet he is is just faking this to get people less scare of Covid and make Biden’s talk of lockdown look even crazier, kinda brilliant tbh


Hahahahaha hahahahahaha


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 2, 2020)

My first thought was Putin's idea to shut him up.

The tweets will tell.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Okay. I'll admit to being a white guy with a fairly privileged upbringing. I have the advantage of having been exposed to a lot of things many people never have the opportunity to be exposed to. As far as that goes, I'm willing to share what I've learned with anyone willing to learn.
> 
> Honestly, I was stoned through much of junior and senior high school but a couple of things I came away with...
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you. Good points.



Bublonichronic said:


> Oh so your Canadian eh ? You must have missed Biden saying he would shit the country down COMPLETLY for atleast 6mths if the “scientist” told him too....they both seem to be talking a lot about “scientist”....what do you think a complete shutdown would do to the already fragile and in bad shape economy?? They want people to be completely dependent on the government, Drrr Biden Harris 2020


Where did you learn that scientists want people to be completely dependent on the government? Because I call bullshit.



Bublonichronic said:


> Remember the patriot act after 9/11? notice how whenever they government gets some power or control they never give it up ? They don’t take steps backwards so if most the country is unemployed or lost their business and dependent on the government you think they will give up the control they got during this pandemic especially when they know we need them? nahh, it’s truly mind boggling how short sighted some people can be


Kind of like how when you learn something that is a danger, you would be wise to always be looking out for that danger? 



Bublonichronic said:


> Are you the hard tard who says defund the police then wants to vote for Harris LOL





>





SpaceGrease said:


> Tuesday he was on stage W/ Biden ,yelling . Buckle up here we go w/lots of “ what if’s “ super spreader scenarios in tow . Craziest of times !


Agreed.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

So who’s giving “ thoughts and prayers “ ?

Raise your hand .... anyone ?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Im trying to not think about it. I might go unplug for a while and read a book.

This virus could give a shit less what we all think about it and will do what it does. I know I really truly hope Trump and everyone around him, as well as Biden and all those around him stay healthy and nobody dies. 

Trump doesn't deserve to be morned before he has a trial. And Biden needs to crush Trump so the world can see Americans are not citizens of a dictatorship. That our country is in our hands, not our politicians, and to not judge us by the idiots that con their way into office.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> American Corporations (are people too) would abandon the USA? Hum.
> Perhaps you shouldn't put so much faith in them.


It’s called capitalism, read about and you might understand..so your saying don’t put faith in them and tax them till they leave and we get no tax money from them and no jobs, I swear some of you are really dumb


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> It’s called capitalism, read about and you might understand..so your saying don’t put faith in them and tax them till they leave and we get no tax money from them and no jobs, I swear some of you are really dumb


Putins puppet must be your messiah ?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nice to meet you. Good points.
> 
> 
> Where did you learn that scientists want people to be completely dependent on the government? Because I call bullshit.
> ...


didn’t say scientist want people to be dependent, and your all for the NSA still looking through all your emails n social media ? Wow yea your not for a dictatorship


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Putins puppet must be your messiah ?


try harder


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> and tax them till they leave and we get no tax money from them and no jobs


hey moron, they didn't leave because of taxes, they left for lower wages in Asia. that's how capitalism works.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

I use to think we all wanted the same thing but just had different ideas on how to get there, now I’m starting to realize the left is batshit


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> hey moron, they didn't leave because of taxes, they left for lower wages in Asia. that's how capitalism works.


That sounds good, but we’re talking about the companies in America right now that will leave if Biden gets in


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

Luckily there is no way in hell Biden gets elected regardless of polls...the silent majority isn’t as dumb as the libtards and see what they will do to this country


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> didn’t say scientist want people to be dependent, and your all for the NSA still looking through all your emails n social media ? Wow yea your not for a dictatorship


Are you naive enough to think that anyone that was really motivated (and had resources) would not be able to read your emails and get a data dump of everything you have looked at zoomed on, clicked on, time spent reading whatever, camera/voice hacks, financial etc?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you naive enough to think that anyone that was really motivated (and had resources) would not be able to read your emails and get a data dump of everything you have looked at zoomed on, clicked on, time spent reading whatever, camera/voice hacks, financial etc?


So just they them do whatever they want ? That’s the answer ?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> I use to think we all wanted the same thing but just had different ideas on how to get there, now I’m starting to realize the left is batshit


'The Left'. Just another nonsense post from another in the endless line of sock puppets pretending that they can just say shit and it is reality.



Bublonichronic said:


> That sounds good, but we’re talking about the companies in America right now that will leave if Biden gets in


Yeah because companies hate stability. Obama's last three years were better in almost every economic category than Trump's first 3 years. Your 'logic' is flawed. 



Bublonichronic said:


> Luckily there is no way in hell Biden gets elected regardless of polls...the silent majority isn’t as dumb as the libtards and see what they will do to this country


Because you said so? You have bad information if you do.








Bublonichronic said:


> So just they them do whatever they want ? That’s the answer ?


Is that how it works? You'll need to do more than type a sentence or two to provide proof you are not just talking out of your ass to troll us. Because I don't think it is.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Oct 2, 2020)

Oh but your “facts” are made by completly unbiased right ? You watch AP news such dosent favor the left and all their “data” reflects that , pffft


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh but your “facts” are made by completly unbiased right ? You watch AP news such dosent favor the left and all their “data” reflects that , pffft


More talking out of your ass and not actually adding anything to the conversation other than trolling? 

I am shocked you got put on a internet time out for being a troll.

Facts are not political, AP news is straight up reporting facts. It is not AP new's fault that Trump's cult has deemed reality 'lefty' bias.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> Luckily there is no way in hell Biden gets elected regardless of polls...the silent majority isn’t as dumb as the libtards and see what they will do to this country



You said the magic word again!

Dumb fucks never learn.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

Bublonichronic said:


> That sounds good, but we’re talking about the companies in America right now that will leave if Biden gets in


so you don't know how capitalism works. 

which companies came back to the US when Trump gave them tax breaks??? name 3 on the fortune 500. (you can't)


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> so you don't know how capitalism works.
> 
> which companies came back to the US when Trump gave them tax breaks??? name 3 on the fortune 500. (you can't)


lol something tells me you might need to wait for a while to get a answer to that question.

But I will guess it is likely not Harley Davidson.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol something tells me you might need to wait for a while to get a answer to that question.
> 
> But I will guess it is likely not Harley Davidson.


Carrier, H-D. 
this dunce doesn't even realize that these companies took the money and used it buy back stocks. nobody got the raises that Trump promised (except the top of the food chain). nobody shuttered a facility in Asia and moved it back here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2020)

Imagine how stupid you have to be to believe tRUmp cares about working people, village idiot stupid is my guess.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Imagine how stupid you have to be to believe tRUmp cares about working people, village idiot stupid is my guess.


this is shire or county level stupid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2020)

Anti-American speak seems to be the rights go to


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 2, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> Anti-American speak seems to be the rights go to


like that pic of those 2 idiots with the I'd rather be Russian than Democrat shirts.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 2, 2020)

One good thing that Trump did not do to this country. Infect our (hopefully) 46th POTUS.


I can now unclench.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

When does the chief of staff issue medical news on the president ? ??????
Are the White House doctors out golfing ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

Melania has been “ recorded “ complaining and cussing ( Christmas and caged kids ) ..... 

Wonder what evangelicals will think of her complaining about ” the Christmas “ ( insert slovakian accent here ).
This family needs to vanish into obscurity.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> This family needs to vanish into obscurity.....



Or be pushed into a wood chipper.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

COVID SYMPTOM LEVELS :

Get your Bingo cards ready .... Prize is dinner for 4 at Applebee’s.


*Researchers in the United Kingdom have identified six "types" of COVID-19 illness, each with a particular cluster of symptoms.*

Researchers analyzed data from the COVID Symptom Study application. They used a machine-learning algorithm to examine data from about 1,600 app users in the U.K. and U.S. with confirmed COVID-19 who had regularly logged their symptoms using the app in March and April. They then tested the algorithm by running it on a second dataset of 1,000 app users in the U.K., U.S. and Sweden, who had logged their symptoms in May.

The analysis, which has not been peer-reviewed, revealed six specific groupings of symptoms emerging at different timepoints during the progression of the illness. They are:

1. Flu-like with no fever: Headache, loss of smell, muscle pains, cough, sore throat, chest pain, no fever.

2. Flu-like with fever: Headache, loss of smell, cough, sore throat, hoarseness, fever, loss of appetite.

3. Gastrointestinal: Headache, loss of smell, loss of appetite, diarrhea, sore throat, chest pain, no cough.

4. Severe level one, fatigue: Headache, loss of smell, cough, fever, hoarseness, chest pain, fatigue.

5. Severe level two, confusion: Headache, loss of smell, loss of appetite, cough, fever, hoarseness, sore throat, chest pain, fatigue, confusion, muscle pain.

6. Severe level three, abdominal and respiratory: Headache, loss of smell, loss of appetite, cough, fever, hoarseness, sore throat, chest pain, fatigue, confusion, muscle pain, shortness of breath, diarrhea, abdominal pain.

Trump has been noted to be fatigued, hoarse and now feverish . And is at Walter Reid.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 2, 2020)

Federal Debt Tops $27 Trillion for First Time


The debt of the federal government topped $27 trillion for the first time on Thursday, when it climbed from $26,945,391,194,615.15 to $27,01,888,000,000, according to the Daily Treasury Statement for October 1, which was released today.




www.cnsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

Two GOP senators test positive for Covid-19, potentially jeopardizing Barrett confirmation vote | CNN Politics


Two Republican senators on the Senate Judiciary Committee announced Friday that they had tested positive for Covid-19, potentially jeopardizing the GOP's hopes of swiftly confirming Judge Amy Coney Barrett to the Supreme Court if they were both to remain unable to vote in the full Senate through...




www.cnn.com





*GOP senator on Judiciary panel tests positive for Covid-19 days after meeting with Trump's nominee*

(CNN)Sen. Mike Lee, a Utah Republican, announced Friday he tested positive for Covid-19, just days after meeting in person with Supreme Court nominee Amy Coney Barrett on Tuesday.

Lee, who serves on the Senate Judiciary Committee, tweeted on Friday that he took the test Thursday, and would "remain isolated" for 10 days. He said he has "assured" Senate Republican leaders that he will "be back to work" to join the Judiciary panel to advance Barrett's nomination to the full Senate for a confirmation vote.

Barrett tested negative for coronavirus on Friday, according to White House spokesperson Judd Deere. President Donald Trump disclosed that he contracted the virus hours before Lee's announcement.

Lee said he experienced symptoms "consistent with longtime allergies" on Thursday morning and took the test "out of an abundance of caution." He said he also took the test "just a few days ago" when he visited the White House for the announcement of Barrett's nomination.

"Like so many other Utahns, I will now spend part of 2020 working from home," said Lee in his statement.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

Remember when he touted his use of Hydrochloroquine ?

Again , there is *no substantial *benefit in its use. The White House are masters of misinformation and one shouldn’t take the “ mild “ symptoms at face value or that the President is energetic and in ” good spirits ”. Even good ol’ Mitch ” the bitch “ McConnell finds no reason to push Amy Barrett thru to Supreme Court as covid is running wild thru staff and others that attendEd meetings and New Jersey fundraiser ..... sounds like they got their money’s worth.

Qanon is having a field day trying to ” decipher “ Trump’s last tweet about get thru this “ *together “ *as in “ To Get Her “ , meaning their continued hardon against Hillary. Yeah ... rigggghhht.

Some also believe this is the “ Stand By “ moment for Trump’s brain dead militia boys to start some shit .
Or that it was intentional to infect him . It will be interesting to see how Trump’s cult followers will now take the covid threat.

Read even some crazy shit , that RBG had reached out from the grave , for defying her last dying wish. How about that one ?

KARMA is bitch when you tempt fate , I think Ebenezer Trump got visited by 200,000 ghosts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> KARMA is bitch when you tempt fate , I think Ebenezer Trump got visited by 200,000 ghosts.


If he goes into fever, he will hallucinate bigly and with his weak and damaged mind...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> COVID SYMPTOM LEVELS :
> 
> Get your Bingo cards ready .... Prize is dinner for 4 at Applebee’s.
> 
> ...


Is he going to die?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is he going to die?


 We can only hope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is he going to die?


They gave him a shit load of monoclonal antibodies today and he now has a high fever and was carted off to hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

Hopefully he comes out next week, in a body bag.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump taken to Walter Reed medical center and will be hospitalized 'for the next few days'


President Donald Trump is being treated at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center for Covid-19 and has begun receiving an anti-viral drug, his doctor announced Friday night.




www.cnn.com





*Trump to be hospitalized at Walter Reed medical center 'for the next few days'*
https://www.cnn.com/profiles/kevin-liptak-profile


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> We can only hope.


If he dies then Mike Pence becomes President, right? So if Trump wins the election But is dead does Mike Pence become President? His name wasn’t on the ballot for President . That’s twisted .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

74 years old 
Obese ( 30% + BMI ) 
Non active lifestyle
Poor Diet ( processed / sodas ) 
Bone Spurs ( sorry )
Alzheimer’s ( family )
Osteoporosis ( mother ) 
Mental ( behavior issues ) 
His family genetics ....... 

Remember when he stated “ exercise was for suckers “ because the human body has a *finite *amount of energy , like a battery “ and exercise was stupid. When he golfs ( his exercise as he calls it ) , is not walking the course but parking his keister in a cart and driving it instead. Poor diet , poor health , secretive medical records ...... I say he probably rolled snake eyes.

Melania is probably not as susceptible but trump is in the worst target range for virus. And then their are the “ long haulers “ that suffer 
with after effects of virus long after.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm gonna say this again so that it sticks. If Donald dies, tens of thousands of Americans will live, so don't feel so bad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> 74 years old
> Obese ( 30% + BMI )
> Non active lifestyle
> Poor Diet ( processed / sodas )
> ...


It doesn’t look good for him. You could tell at the debate it was circulating inside his brain and eating away at it at a rapid pace.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

White House should be shuttered for mass disinfection of property ......

Everyone , in *any *close contact should be tested and quarantined. Including personal chef , tailor , guy or gal spraying that sweet pumpkin colored tan color he loves , hair stylist that styles his toupee , housekeepers , Russian oligarchs that come in back door , side bitches he sees , etc. 

2020 is going out with a bang apparently....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)

I always thought it was gonna be a mutant strain of gonorrhea or the legendary Black Syphyllis . 
Putin still better check his dick .... or at least pour flaming vodka on it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 2, 2020)

A good way to get rid of $400 million debt problem.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 2, 2020)

Fuck Donald, he lives or dies, he's responsible for that whether he likes it or not, nothing we can do but watch. Back to getting rid of him and the republicans, give them time to convalesce, since many seem to be infected these days, Lee, Tillis and the RNC chair so far.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alaska & South Carolina Are Closer Than Michigan & Wisconsin*


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and those are the things we KNOW..
> 
> *I simply wish he would fucking die & do this country & the World in general a favor *


Huh ....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2020)

So if anyone is paying attention it's looking like tRUmp has designated the Proud Boys as his version of the Nazi SA. That means they will be out trying to disrupt Democrats from voting on election day and violence will be their tool. I'm considering going out to defend our voting rights on election day, wish I was younger and healthier.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So if anyone is paying attention it's looking like tRUmp has designated the Proud Boys as his version of the Nazi SA. That means they will be out trying to disrupt Democrats from voting on election day and violence will be their tool. I'm considering going out to defend our voting rights on election day, wish I was younger and healthier.


That's what rifles and scopes are for, or cellphones if yer the patient kind, vote early and get between the goons and voters with a cellphone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2020)

Got my mail in ballot a couple days ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Got my mail in ballot a couple days ago.


Have you dropped it off yet? I don't imagine you spent much time pondering your choices!


----------



## 1212ham (Oct 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Or be pushed into a wood chipper.


That gets a a little messy. I'm old school, let them rot in the west wing.... of a prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

1212ham said:


> That gets a a little messy. I'm old school, let them rot in the west wing.... of a prison.


It would spread the virus, burning at the stake is more efficient and sanitary, a two for one, execution and disposal in one shot, safe too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

Back to business, something for Donald to think about from his hospital bed. I think the debate and this latest fiasco is gonna widen Biden's lead in the polls by a few points for sure. If Donald recovers in a week or two will burn off any residual sympathy anybody might feel for the fucker, sympathy for the Devil. If Biden is a head by 6%, he has a 99% chance and I figure by election day he might be up by 15 or 20%, if Donald keeps this shit up!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sympathy For The Devil*





*If Biden Wins the Popular Vote by 6%, He Has a 99% Chance at Victory*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

These polls do not reflect recent events like the debates or Trump's WH covid fiasco and illness. Also if enough GOP senators die or are fucked there could be additional special elections. I think there will a bigger shift in the senate than they forecast.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ALL 3 FiveThirtyEight Senate Forecasts Give Democrats the Majority*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

Another poll and I don't think it reflects the debate or Donald getting covid. 

The dumpster fire is going full speed down the hill now and the flames are roaring, someone threw some propane tanks in it too, the brick wall is rapidly approaching and Donald is chained to the front of the dumpster screaming.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden Projected To Win In HUGE Landslide | 2020 Election Analysis*





In this video, I discuss the new RCP no toss-ups map for the 2020 Presidential Election. It projects a landslide victory for Joe Biden, winning the election by 212 electoral votes, and the largest electoral college victory since 1996.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

*Unpatriotic History*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 3, 2020)

*A Very Unusual Friday And A Very Unexpected Friday Late Show*





Like the rest of America, Stephen Colbert and the staff of A Late Show spent Friday, October 2nd waiting for news of President Trump's health after learning he had tested positive for Covid-19 and was taken to Walter Reed National Military Medical Center for treatment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

For those who wanna play prophet, or want the latest polls.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Latest Polls


The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com





UPDATED OCT. 4, 2020, AT 10:55 AM
*Latest Polls*
*Updated throughout the day.

Added today*

DATESPOLLSTERSAMPLERESULTNET RESULT Presidential approvalSEP 30-OCT 1, 2020A-
NBC News/The Wall Street Journal800RVApprove43%55%DisapproveDisapprove+12President: general electionOCT 2-3, 2020B-
Ipsos596LVBiden51%41%TrumpBiden+10President: general electionSEP 20-OCT 3, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife4,686LVBiden52%43%TrumpBiden+10President: general electionSEP 20-OCT 3, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife4,686LVBiden53%42%TrumpBiden+11President: general electionSEP 20-OCT 3, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife4,601RVBiden51%42%TrumpBiden+9President: general electionOhioSEP 30-OCT 2, 2020B
YouGov1,114LVBiden47%47%TrumpEVENPresident: general electionPa.SEP 30-OCT 2, 2020B
YouGov1,187LVBiden51%44%TrumpBiden+7President: general electionSEP 30-OCT 1, 2020A-
NBC News/The Wall Street Journal800RVBiden53%39%TrumpBiden+14Generic ballotSEP 20-OCT 3, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife4,683LVDemocrat52%45%RepublicanDemocrat+7U.S. HouseNY-24SEP 27-29, 2020A-
Siena College414LVBalter45%42%KatkoBalter+3U.S. HouseNY-24SEP 27-29, 2020A-
Siena College414LVBalter42%MoreBalter+2


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

Have a look at some recent polls from some senate races... I'm optimistic about the senate.









U.S. Senate Polls


The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com





*Added Oct. 1, 2020*

DATESPOLLSTERSAMPLERESULTNET RESULT U.S. SenateMich.SEP 30-OCT 1, 2020B
Public Policy Polling*746VPeters48%MorePeters+7U.S. SenateAriz.SEP 26-30, 2020A
Suffolk University500LVKelly49%40%McSallyKelly+9U.S. SenateGa.SEP 24-27, 2020B/C
Hart Research Associates*400LVTieMoreEVENU.S. SenateN.C.SEP 24-27, 2020B/C
Hart Research Associates*400LVCunningham54%41%TillisCunningham+13U.S. SenateIowaSEP 24-27, 2020B/C
Hart Research Associates*400LVGreenfield48%48%ErnstEVENU.S. SenateGa.SEP 24-27, 2020B/C
Hart Research Associates*400LVOssoff46%49%PerduePerdue+3U.S. SenateGa.SEP 23-26, 2020Redfield & Wilton Strategies789LVWarnock26%MoreWarnock+1U.S. SenateGa.SEP 23-26, 2020Redfield & Wilton Strategies789LVOssoff47%42%PerdueOssoff+5


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

*Let's talk about the elephant in the room with Trump....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

*Let's talk about why Trump's decisions and feedback loops....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

*Senate Races Move To 'Toss-Up' Rating As Democrats Chances Improve | Meet The Press | NBC News*





If Joe Biden wins the White House, Democrats need to pickup three seats to control the Senate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

I think America might suffer from PDTS for awhile, Post Donald Trump Syndrome. Characterized by a loss of hope, and a distrust of news and information, even good news is seen through a dark lens.

Donald is gonna lose and lose very badly, the republicans are gonna go down with him too and the results from some state houses will surprise many. Once the public kicks the giant in the nuts and brings him to his knees, the "deep state" will quickly cut his fucking throat and will be going after his henchmen and minions with hammer and tongs. Trust me you will enjoy the show next year, but will suffer for the pleasure in the meantime.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

As far as voting for Trump goes, it would be like being confronted with a black box that had a red button and a warning sign that said, *"Push this Button and You will die!" *There is also overwhelming evidence that the box contains a thermonuclear bomb and the button will detonate it almost instantly. If it's "fake news" they push the button, even if the Geiger counter next to the box is roaring and there clearly is a bomb in the box.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> So if anyone is paying attention it's looking like tRUmp has designated the Proud Boys as his version of the Nazi SA. That means they will be out trying to disrupt Democrats from voting on election day and violence will be their tool. I'm considering going out to defend our voting rights on election day, wish I was younger and healthier.


Agreed. I commend you on choosing the correct organization. Many might have said SS, Hitler Youth or Gestapo. The Sturmabteilung is the correct analogy. The Proud Boys should keep in mind how that eventually ended for them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Agreed. I commend you on choosing the correct organization. Many might have said SS, Hitler Youth or Gestapo. The Sturmabteilung is the correct analogy. The Proud Boys should keep in mind how that eventually ended for them.


Yeah, they will help try to steal the election through voter intimidation and violence and tRUmp can say they are just over enthusiastic private citizens, I can't control them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Agreed. I commend you on choosing the correct organization. Many might have said SS, Hitler Youth or Gestapo. The Sturmabteilung is the correct analogy. The Proud Boys should keep in mind how that eventually ended for them.


The night of the long knives as I recall. Donald should have at least bought them some brown T shirts to go with the MAGA hats. I don't think these assholes are organized enough, some sugar daddy has obviously been funneling them cash lately, wonder who? After the new year the FBI will be taking an intense interest in these groups and any links they might have to law enforcement. The national security community now sees these groups and racism as a national security threat, a source of terrorism and a potential enemy 5th column. I believe the FBI will be enthusiastic about their new mission too, take lot's of cellphone videos, they will be looking for evidence next year if they fuck with this election.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Agreed. I commend you on choosing the correct organization. Many might have said SS, Hitler Youth or Gestapo. The Sturmabteilung is the correct analogy. The Proud Boys should keep in mind how that eventually ended for them.


Proud Boys wouldn't know what you are talking about. The Night of the Long Knives was not covered in Rush Limbaugh's history books.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2020)

*Trump's Healthcare Hypocrisy, Christie's Arrogant Superiority & the Virus' Indifference To It All*





Ignoring all advice from the Center for Disease Prevention and Control, Trump gathers the rich, the powerful, the influential and the connected together at the White House for a special super-spreader event. The "masters-of-the-universe" crowd (h/t to Thomas Wolfe's Bonfire of the Vanities), decides to ignore all CDC guidance: no masks, packed shoulder-to-shoulder, lots of hugs and kisses. The political titans apparently believe that their wealth, status and influence serve as a magical shield, protecting them from the coronavirus. Now, one after another, they are testing positive. 

On another front, Trump has no less than 10 doctors in crisp, white lab coats closely and carefully monitoring his every vital sign as he sends DOJ attorneys into court to fight like hell to take health care away from tens of millions of America. 

Donald Trump's deadly hypocrisy is the height of callousness.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2020)

They've owned him since at least the 1990's










Oldest Living CIA Agent Says Russia Probably Targeted Trump Decades Ago


Peter Sichel was one of the CIA’s first agents at the beginning of the Cold War. Studying new intel, he sees Russia’s trademark handiwork throughout Trumpworld.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

Gay men take over Proud Boys hashtag on Twitter 'to reclaim our pride'


Less than a week after the far-right group the Proud Boys were mentioned at the debate, the group's name is being taken over on Twitter by gay men.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They've owned him since at least the 1990's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald has been laundering money for Russians ever since the USSR collapsed, he really got into it seriously when he started buying golf courses with Russian money channeled through Deutsche Bank around 2010 I believe, he had already blown the money from the apprentice by then. I also think they've got Donald in porn movies with underaged girls, every hotel room he ever stayed in in Russia was set up like a fucking movie studio and they have the tapes too.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Gay men take over Proud Boys hashtag on Twitter 'to reclaim our pride'
> 
> 
> Less than a week after the far-right group the Proud Boys were mentioned at the debate, the group's name is being taken over on Twitter by gay men.
> ...


They should go for trademarks and copyrights as well as domain names, incorporating under the name will probably get them that too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They've owned him since at least the 1990's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed 
My uncle was cia for a long time. He went back to work for uncle even after retirement. 

He died a couple of years ago and said much the same. Dump is the perfect pawn. Greedy and ignorant.

They couldn’t have found a better stooge. All that Republican preparing for nothing.

Imo they’ve been on him since baby bush at least.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2020)

In big states, tiny counties, Trump attacking voting rules


RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) — When Donald Trump's campaign took issue with a new rule on processing some votes in North Carolina, it didn't just complain to the Board of Elections and file a lawsuit...




apnews.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should go for trademarks and copyrights as well as domain names, incorporating under the name will probably get them that too.


Just wait


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has been laundering money for Russians ever since the USSR collapsed, he really got into it seriously when he started buying golf courses with Russian money channeled through Deutsche Bank around 2010 I believe, he had already blown the money from the apprentice by then. I also think they've got Donald is porn movies with underaged girls, every hotel room he ever stayed in in Russia was set up like a fucking movie studio and they have the tapes too.


I say what I say because uncle laundered money.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has been laundering money for Russians ever since the USSR collapsed, he really got into it seriously when he started buying golf courses with Russian money channeled through Deutsche Bank around 2010 I believe, he had already blown the money from the apprentice by then. I also think they've got Donald is porn movies with underaged girls, every hotel room he ever stayed in in Russia was set up like a fucking movie studio and they have the tapes too.


Are you my cousin by any chance?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are you my cousin by any chance?


Saw an interview by a journalist who wrote a book detailing it. The narrative some of the press is giving it (ignorance of the facts) is he bought the golf courses with apprentice money, he blew that cash. I believe this is Agalarov money or was channeled through them using Deutsche Bank. Donald made a lot of cash on the Moscow miss universe pageant and Agalarov lost a lot of money, Agalarov is no dummy, Donald is though. Same kinda thing when Donald sold a house in Florida to a Russian oligarch for a huge profit and later the guy just plowed it into the ground.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Are you my cousin by any chance?


I like your new avatar.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald has been laundering money for Russians ever since the USSR collapsed, he really got into it seriously when he started buying golf courses with Russian money channeled through Deutsche Bank around 2010 I believe, he had already blown the money from the apprentice by then. I also think they've got Donald in porn movies with underaged girls, *every hotel room he ever stayed in in Russia was set up like a fucking movie studio and they have the tapes too.*


Trumpy* mentioned this and that he'd be stupid to do anything as he already knew they do it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Trumpy* mentioned this and that he'd be stupid to do anything as he already knew they do it.


lol they were/are doing it.
Not to narc or anything but my uncle used to drive money tons of to banks. He had to worry about the “good guys” more than the bad guys most times.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I like your new avatar.


thankyouthankyouverymuch in my best Elvis voice


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

REDBOX sent me this code for a FREE night today *10/5 only* to share with 5 other people. It's my birthday so they sent it out. If anyone wants a free movie tonight this is on Schuylaar!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> REDBOX sent me this code for a FREE night today *10/5 only* to share with 5 other people. It's my birthday so they sent it out. If anyone wants a free movie tonight this is on Schuylaar!
> 
> View attachment 4704707


Happy birthday what’s redbox?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol they were/are doing it.
> Not to narc or anything but my uncle used to drive money tons of to banks. He had to worry about the “good guys” more than the bad guys most times.


that's why they have the $10k limit.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Happy birthday what’s redbox?


thank you. you know the big redbox outside Publix which has movies in it? they also have online streaming..this is for a free movie.

www.redbox.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why they have the $10k limit.


IKR 
He actually drove cash in. Gotta love past mistakes.
I remember he had a trunk full of license plates and changed them all the time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They should go for trademarks and copyrights as well as domain names, incorporating under the name will probably get them that too.


didn't they lose the MAGA domain? forgot to renew it or something.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah, they will help try to steal the election through voter intimidation and violence and tRUmp can say they are just over enthusiastic private citizens, I can't control them.


in 2016, while the obese Trumper* planted itself under a palm tree with Game Day starter pack and cooler, there were some very nice tall muscular young men of color to help keep the peace..two can play that game and we did.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> In big states, tiny counties, Trump attacking voting rules
> 
> 
> RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) — When Donald Trump's campaign took issue with a new rule on processing some votes in North Carolina, it didn't just complain to the Board of Elections and file a lawsuit...
> ...


Good fucking luck, the totality of the evidence and Trump's own words will be used against them in court, the SCOTUS will cut the whole thing off at the knees. If they get away with any of it ya might as well not bother with elections, this election is no different than previous ones except for more mail in and early voting. This is a desperate move by Trump in the face of all legal and political advice, unlike the democrats, most of their lawyers are being paid. 

Intimating county election officials and making challenges and other trouble on such a granular level will be reported in the local news, these local officials will report this or be asked about it locally, all politics is local. Nobody is gonna break the law for this loser, they can smell defeat and fear now and they fear the consequences if he loses and they help him cheat. They don't need to worry about Trump, they will need to worry about the voters all around them that they fucked over and disenfranchised, they will need to worry about criminal charges and lawsuits too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2020)

Remember many of Trump's supporters are a lot like him and just as stupid, if they smell weakness they will turn on him like a pack of dogs. Donald's support could collapse down to his hardcore lunatic base, perhaps as low as 35% by election day, besides, not all racist morons are suicidal and a vote for Donald is a vote for suicide.

I'm hoping this will have bigly down ballot implications, especially for the senate, I think the republicans are gonna panic. I see Miss Lindsay got badly beat up by a large Blackman on a stage in SC, he whipped that good ole gay boy's ass. Nothing wrong with being gay, but gross hypocrisy and being a slime ball in general is quite another matter. By the time Lindsay got off that stage there was blood running out of his asshole, as he shambled away in defeat he left a trail. 

TWO more reaming's and S&M sessions Lindsay, really you guys should be wearing leather and masks, but not the medical kind. Yep watching Lindsey yelp as the whip was wheelied was entertaining for sure... I wonder if the wounds will heal before the next session.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2020)

Cult alert










How Strong Women Like Amy Barrett Submit To Their Husbands With Joy


Leftists are attacking Supreme Court nominee Amy Coney Barrett for having a view of marriage entirely in keeping with a proper reading of scripture.




thefederalist.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They've owned him since at least the 1990's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He named his daughter "Ivanka". How many Americans in the 80's were naming their kid that.



captainmorgan said:


> Cult alert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to admire their stubbornness to sticking with their branding con. "Leftists" vs Religion is not a real thing.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> *He named his daughter "Ivanka*". How many Americans in the 80's were naming their kid that.
> 
> 
> 
> Got to admire their stubbornness to sticking with their branding con. "Leftists" vs Religion is not a real thing.


her legal name is Ivana like her mother they add the 'k' because it turns the name into 'little one' in the slav languages and i used to have that same 'k' in mine when visiting my Czech grandparents..wealthy people do this all the time, look at how many 'Mary's' are in the Trump* family.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @schuylaar !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 6, 2020)

Amy Coney Barrett's record of advocating for limits to abortion rights








Amy Coney Barrett's record of advocating for limits to abortion rights | CNN Politics


For someone who has long vowed to appoint what he called "pro-life" judges to the Supreme Court, President Donald Trump said last week that he didn't know the position of his nominee Amy Coney Barrett on Roe v. Wade, the nearly 50-year-old Supreme Court decision legalizing abortion.




www.cnn.com





Opinion: Same-sex marriage at risk as Supreme Court gets more conservative








Same-sex marriage at risk as Supreme Court gets more conservative | CNN


Law professor Tim Holbrook explains why Justices Clarence Thomas and Samuel Alito's harsh words for the Obergefell v. Hodges decision legalizing same-sex marriage are an ominous signal to states to challenge the case before a court where its outcome could be much more vulnerable.




www.cnn.com


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Enjoy .... unless your IQ is under 64.


bing bing bing
bong bong 

I'm dead! I die every time I hear him say that. LMAO


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 6, 2020)

this looks awesome.





https://world-journal-online.com/oricshield-5/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral&tblci=GiD3D5GgbBPIXdvWgWZac5bquSBo3kqkXzRougGDfXeY8SCX-1A#tblciGiD3D5GgbBPIXdvWgWZac5bquSBo3kqkXzRougGDfXeY8SCX-1A


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

*CNN Poll: Biden expands lead over Trump after contentious debate and President's Covid diagnosis*








CNN Poll: Biden expands lead over Trump after contentious debate and President's Covid diagnosis


Joe Biden's advantage over President Donald Trump has expanded and the former vice president now holds his widest lead of the cycle with less than a month remaining before Election Day, according to a new nationwide CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Joe Biden's advantage over President Donald Trump has expanded and the former vice president now holds his widest lead of the cycle with less than a month remaining before Election Day, according to a new nationwide CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.

Among likely voters, 57% say they back Biden and 41% Trump in the poll that was conducted entirely after the first debate and mostly after the President's coronavirus infection was made public.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

*Infected Trump re-shoots entrance into White House with camera crew*





CNN's Kaitlan Collins reports that President Trump was seen reshooting his entrance into the White House without a mask after returning from Walter Reed medical center where he was treated for coronavirus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

Now, order everybody else who gets covid to suffer in silence, the number of infections among the WH staff and republicans must be kept from the public, The lie and criminal stupidity must be supported and hidden from view, as does the shame.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Timeline: How Did COVID-19 Spread Through The White House? | NBC News NOW*





As COVID-19 cases continues to spread throughout the White House, it’s worth retracing how we got here. NBC News Now Correspondent Simone Boyce lays out the timeline.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Infected Trump re-shoots entrance into White House with camera crew*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kellyanne was touching her face and shaking hands..bet you Bill Barr gets it and dies that fat fvck.


----------



## topcat (Oct 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> kellyanne was touching her face and shaking hands..bet you Bill Barr gets it and dies that fat fvck.


Many people say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Many people say hope.


FIFY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

After Donald Trump's deranged balcony address, we're all gasping together | Marina Hyde


The president tells us he beat coronavirus like a man: the kind who takes all the best drugs and leaves everyone else exposed, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




www.theguardian.com





*After Donald Trump's deranged balcony address, we're all gasping together

The president tells us he beat coronavirus like a man: the kind who takes all the best drugs and leaves everyone else exposed *

A rare moment of unity in the US election, as Donald Trump marked his return to the White House by gasping along with his detractors. On Monday night, the president puffed up the front staircase of his residence, his face coated in several more gallons of paint than the front elevation of the building. “Don’t let it dominate your lives,” he panted of the virus, a bad case of which tends to dominate your death.

Yet there he was, this hideous kink in the arc of history, giving the most dangerous balcony performance since Michael Jackson had his baby crowdsurf off one. The American people are all Blanket now.

As for the optics, “deranged balcony address” is certainly a look – but not one that tends to end well. How might this version turn out? Unfortunately, it’s not a question Trump’s attention span equips him to answer. His reference points for the form are the occasional three minutes of historical documentaries he’s forced to watch while searching his stomach-folds for the TV remote. It feels like he switches over to Fox News before discovering how a whole series of 20th-century balcony stories ended.

Still: don’t call him *Wussolini*. He beat this illness – which he still very much has – like a man. One of the really manly ones, who takes all the best drugs and leaves everyone else exposed and misled and unprotected. Even so, early reactions to the gasping spectacle suggest the move could only have backfired more if Trump had ascended the front steps via a hastily installed stairlift carrying a pack of adult diapers.

Once he’d wheezed through the unpleasantries, all that remained was to remove his mask and set about infecting any remaining staff yet to be exposed to his droplets. Think of Trump as the 83rd Airborne, parachuting his deadly particles deep into butlers’ respiratory systems. He won’t give you a Purple Heart, but he might give you purple lungs.

Alas, it’s disappointing to find potential victims failing to feel grateful for the opportunity. One current secret service agent assigned to the first family’s detail expressed frustration, telling CNN: “We’re not disposable.” Two housekeeping staff have already tested positive for the virus. As the events of the past week show, the president’s respect for human life is so low that he is willing to send an entire army of servants into 14-day isolation or worse in order to keep up a steady stream of trans-fats being fed to him. Dying in the line of duty used to mean taking a bullet for the president; it could now involve taking him a Diet Coke. Thank you for your drinks service.

As for how Trump spent the rest of his evening, I assume it was straight on to the monstrous leader’s WhatsApp to josh with the other bros about how they kill their underlings. RocketmanKim loves a firing squad, Vlad69’s a huge chemicals guy, but Trump just clears his throat while being brought his fourth burger of the day. Boom! “I cough on them like a bitch! When you’re famous you can do that.” 

Face it, he’s absolutely bossing the likes of Kim and Xi and MBS in the fantasy evil-doer leagues. It’s not that the other guys don’t have lethal motorcades and abysmal interiors taste and balcony addresses and death cults and doctors who mislead the world. But doing them in a democracy – well, that makes it triple points.

Speaking of physicians who really need to heal themselves, what a striking misinformation campaign it’s been from presidential medic Sean Conley, who has been continually obfuscating about Trump’s condition since calling his symptoms “mild”, only for even the White House to contradict him. For me, that’s the new low. Of course, we now expect the president of the United States to lie as default – to tell us black is white, or up is down, or to claim he never said something he’s on camera saying. But for a professional and senior doctor to mislead apparently without remorse shows how necrotic the body politic has become, from the very top down. The lying, the reality-denying is not a one-off case – it’s the other epidemic.

In fact, it’s kind of amazing that conspiracy theorists have lined up so supportively behind Trump, when he’s really the most convincing proof yet of all their worst fears. The Man really is lying to them, he really is wicked, and he really does want to kill them. The damning evidence is right there in front of everyone. Only, instead of begging Oliver Stone to make a film about it, they want to give Trump a second term.

Like me, you probably hate to see a conspiracist wimp out of their beliefs just when it’s coming up roses for them. It’s as if the moon landing hoaxers were signing over their life savings to Nasa, or the flat earthers booking a round-the-world ticket. So come on, guys – back yourselves! After all, if not now, then when?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Infected Trump re-shoots entrance into White House with camera crew*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At what time is the re-shoot? That video looks like fake news to me, look at the thumbs down.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 6, 2020)

U.S. goods trade deficit in August hits record high


The report showed that U.S. exports to China continue to lag behind the pace needed to meet Trump's goal under his "phase one" trade deal.




www.politico.com





The overall trade deficit was $67.1 billion, reflecting a surplus in services trade with the rest of world — the highest since 2006. The deficit for U.S. goods trade by itself was $83.9 billion, the highest ever recorded.

WINNING!!!

MAGA!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

150 Books Show How the Trump Era Has Warped Our Brains


COVID-19 craziness. Toddler tantrums. Unnerved staffers. What the lunacy in the Trump White House reveals about the degradation of America’s democratic values.




www.theatlantic.com





*150 Books Show How the Trump Era Has Warped Our Brains*
*COVID-19 craziness. Toddler tantrums. Unnerved staffers. What the lunacy in the Trump White House*

I blame Michael Wolff.

Not just for the typos and minor errors littering _Fire and Fury_, his early-2018 best seller on the chaos coursing through the Trump White House. Not only for the dubious renditions of reality his book offers. (“If it rings true, it is true,” Wolff said in an MSNBC interview about the book, a standard as journalistically appalling as it is perversely apropos of the times.) Not even for the unsupported suggestion—which the author casually drops into his epilogue—that Donald Trump and then–United Nations Ambassador Nikki Haley were carrying on an affair. Haley had become a “particular focus of Trump’s attention, and he of hers,” Wolff writes, adding that the two had been spending “a notable amount of private time” together aboard Air Force One. (When not enough people picked up on the hint, Wolff drew attention to the supposed liaison in a television interview: “Now that I’ve told you, when you hit that paragraph, you’re going to say, ‘Bingo.’”)

No, I blame Wolff above all for setting a template for so many Trump books to follow—a template that former White House aides, administration officials, and even journalists far superior to Wolff have emulated to varying degrees, consciously or not. _Fire and Fury _featured so many stunning moments from the first nine months of the Trump presidency that even meticulously reported accounts of this White House in the years since have devolved into a contest for the most explosive, chyron-ready anecdotes—anecdotes that, while shocking in their specifics, have grown entirely commonplace in their regularity.

Since 2015, as a book critic for _The Washington Post_, I’ve pored over some 150 books on the Trump era, trying to keep pace with the intellectuals, journalists, insiders, partisans, and activists grappling with the turmoil it has wrought. Among all the dissections of the white working class, debates over immigration, and polemics on the fate of American democracy, perhaps the most popular subgenre has been the Chaos Chronicles—those books that document the actions of the president and his aides, and reconstruct the major controversies of the Trump White House.

Reading through the Chaos Chronicles, we learn that Trump and a White House staffer sat in the president’s study and compiled a list of enemies serving in his administration. We discover that Trump mused about building a moat with alligators at the southern border to fend off immigrants. (Yes, alligators. And yes, a moat.) We realize that senior aides steal sensitive documents off the president’s desk, hoping he will forget about them (which he does). We are told that multiple senior officials almost quit at the same time (but didn’t). We learn that Trump and the North Korean dictator, Kim Jong Un, exchanged letters so gushing that a reporter deemed them “almost romantic” in their prose. (“I’m the only one he smiles with,” Trump told Bob Woodward of his pen pal, in _Rage_.) And we watch as the president struggles to read portions of the Constitution out loud, stumbling over the words and complaining that they sound—metaphor alert!—like a foreign language to him.

David Frum: Trump made a bag bargain with Woodward

I believe it. I believe all of it and more. That’s the trouble with writing about the Trump White House, and reading about it too: The lunacy is appalling yet unsurprising, wholly unpresidential yet entirely on-brand. The president’s COVID-19 diagnosis and hospitalization last weekend are a perfect distillation of Trumpian chaos, packed with misinformation and contradiction, national-security risks and constitutional implications, and all with the man himself commanding every last speck of attention. When he needs oxygen, so do we. When his temperature rises, the nation’s does too.

The authors of the Chaos Chronicles strive for memorable imagery to distill the events they’re recounting: It’s a devil’s bargain! A team of vipers! It’s a nervous breakdown! It’s the White House as a pinball machine, or as an Etch A Sketch—no, wait, as a Tilt-A-Whirl! Yes, the mayhem is integral to the Trump story, and the deployment of outlandish symbolism is understandable when one is describing an administration that gives off a reality-show vibe, that feeling, as James Poniewozik puts it in _Audience of One_, “that you were watching a thing that you were not supposed to be able to see on TV—and yet here it was.”

Trump, of course, has loathed the Chaos Chronicles since the beginning. “I turn on the TV, open the newspapers, and I see stories of chaos—chaos,” the president complained during a White House news conference less than a month into his term. “Yet it is the exact opposite. This administration is running like a fine-tuned machine.” No, it is the exact opposite of the exact opposite; on this score, the scribes of the Trump era are more credible than the president. So Trump goes on Twitter tirades about these books, only boosting their sales and confirming their narratives. For publishers, a Trump tweetstorm is a key marketing objective.

Yet White House chaos is not the full story, and it should certainly not be the main story. While well-sourced reports and insider memoirs provide a vital historical record, the books that tell us what the chaos means and why it matters are most needed, even if not always the most memorable. When the fire dies out and the fury subsides, what is the true American carnage wrought by and in the Trump White House? If these volumes are any indication, it is the decline of America’s preparedness for truly complex crises—ones that can’t be intimidated on Twitter, wished away as “fake news,” or redrawn with a Sharpie. It is the remaking, to lasting detriment, of the limits and powers of the American presidency, and the degrading of our expectations for—and devotion to—public service. And it is the erosion not of personal decorum or policy process, though there is plenty of that, but of the democratic values to which the country should aspire.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 6, 2020)

Thousands of empty chairs placed outside White House to represent US coronavirus deaths


Demonstrators set up 20,000 empty chairs across the White House lawn Sunday, representing about 10 percent of the more than 200,000 Americans who have died after contracting the coronavirus.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

I see Donald called off the covid relief negotiations until after the election, vote for me or starve until the end of January. On another somber and dangerous note, I see the entire joint chiefs of staff are quarantining except for one. I wonder who exposed them to covid? Perhaps the same desperate and broke moron who knowingly exposed over 200 of his biggest donors? Hey, he needed the money. Maybe the same sociopath who busted out of the hospital while infectious and on experimental therapy, I hope he got goat antibodies and grows a fucking set of horns. Observing his heroic pose and puffing salute from high on the Truman balcony some wag labelled him *Wussolini,* or Mussolini if you prefer, he was a fascist too.

Donald fucked up everything he ever touched, he's managing his own publicity and campaign too, how's that working out? Donald never wanted to win in 2016, it was suppose to be a marketing ploy, this time he wants and needs to win and the results are apparent. It's life in prison for Donald and life or death for Americans. Donald's trajectory took him from the penthouse to the White House, and it will also take him to the clubhouse, the courthouse and then the big house, where his ballistic arc will end in a massive explosion of shit and a smoking crater.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 6, 2020)

Watch this shit fest ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

It's coming apart at the seams folks, the propane tanks in the roaring dumpster fire are going off in mushroom clouds of fire and the flaming debris is shooting out of the top as it approaches the curb at the bottom of the hill and the brick wall beyond the sidewalk at high speed. Donald is chained to the front of the dumpster screaming and struggling all the way to the wall.

Jesus what a show, the ringmaster of chaos center ring in the greatest show on earth, elephants are walking the high wire with out a net and jumping through rings of fire as Donald cracks the whip. Terrified placoderms are being shot out of cannons onto the street. The voting public are aghast with their mouths agape at the spectacle, they put on their masks, vote early and drop the ballot off if they can with a mixture of fear and anger, intimating voters with tyrannical threats and fear always backfires, in a free democracy.

If you are with Donald, you had better be all the way, be prepared to "stand back and stand by", Donald will be asking for your sacrifice. He will want it all too, every last drop of suckers blood and every dollar he can get to avoid prison. If he losses badly enough on election night, running to Russia can't be far from his mind, a Pence pardon won't help, it would be ruled corrupt and doesn't cover state charges, they might now include second degree mass murder or manslaughter, as well as the NY state financial crimes.

*CNN Poll: Biden expands lead over Trump after contentious debate and President's Covid diagnosis*








CNN Poll: Biden expands lead over Trump after contentious debate and President's Covid diagnosis


Joe Biden's advantage over President Donald Trump has expanded and the former vice president now holds his widest lead of the cycle with less than a month remaining before Election Day, according to a new nationwide CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Joe Biden's advantage over President Donald Trump has expanded and the former vice president now holds his widest lead of the cycle with less than a month remaining before Election Day, according to a new nationwide CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.
Among likely voters, 57% say they back Biden and 41% Trump in the poll that was conducted entirely after the first debate and mostly after the President's coronavirus infection was made public.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## mytwhyt (Oct 6, 2020)

Trump and his supporters will do as much damage to system as they can., after he loses.. Says he'll pass a bill for aid after he wins.. That means no check for the back rent, no check for anything.. He and his family should face the courts after he's out of office.. As long as he can pardon them they'll never get what's coming to then.. That's about the only satisfaction to be gotten.. Fix it so he can't pay any of his debts. without losing everything..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2020)

mytwhyt said:


> Trump and his supporters will do as much damage to system as they can., after he loses.. Says he'll pass a bill for aid after he wins.. That means no check for the back rent, no check for anything.. He and his family should face the courts after he's out of office.. As long as he can pardon them they'll never get what's coming to then.. That's about the only satisfaction to be gotten.. Fix it so he can't pay any of his debts. without losing everything..


Trump's eviction moratorium ends at the end of the year, though Donald might cancel it earlier as revenge for an election loss. Joe will be faced with millions of homeless, desperate, formerly middle class people on the street and the economy either collapsed or about to. A banking crises would be a disaster, if the banks freeze up, it could be awhile before your bank card works, provided you have any money, ditto for credit cards. After the election Donald will have but one concern, his own ass, nothing else, nobody would trust Donald with a couple of trillion for a bank bailout anyway.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

Something big coming today.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big coming today.


don't keep us in suspense!..don jr got trumpy* baker acted? the brad parscale way out? trumpy is a florida resident*

locked up in the residences together melania slipped a stiletto into his jugular while screaming 'nyet'!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big coming today.









I am so ready for 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big coming today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big coming today.


Is Trump gonna die?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

What a bold statement, and bears shit in the woods.










Pope Francis Suggests Donald Trump Is ‘Not Christian’ (Published 2016)


The pope, inserting himself into the presidential race, pointed to the harshness of Mr. Trump’s campaign promises to deport more immigrants.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

For those who like to quantify, Donald interrupted the moderator 147 times during the first debate. That is pathological, it's also a sign of desperation, stress and falling back on the habits of a lifetime. Biden doubled his lead during that one performance alone, then Donald got sick... All Joe had to do was stand back, smile and watch Donald dig his own grave on stage, it was the easiest debate he ever had and the biggest win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What a bold statement, and bears shit in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An astute observation


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## chornyvolk (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


Tard


----------



## chornyvolk (Oct 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tard


retard


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> retard


What was your last username, you sound familiar, but then again all assholes sound alike.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


lol riiiight


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


A Dead Head who doesn’t smoke pot. 

Right.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


The prefrontal cortex of your brain is dead, that much is apparent.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> retard


dotard

i love 'words with friends'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

chornyvolk said:


> I'm a Dead Head who supports Trump.


Don't get me wrong, Trumpers are getting so rare these days (and not just here) we are beginning to cherish them like a vanishing species of snake.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i love 'words with friends'.


Me too. I haven’t played in a while though.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


i wonder who sang that?

bravo standing-O


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For those who like to quantify, Donald interrupted the moderator 147 times during the first debate. That is pathological, it's also a sign of desperation, stress and falling back on the habits of a lifetime. Biden doubled his lead during that one performance alone, then Donald got sick... All Joe had to do was stand back, smile and watch Donald dig his own grave on stage, it was the easiest debate he ever had and the biggest win.


he has to keep control to continue the spin..part of assuming the sale don't let anyone get in a word edgewise which drives the narrative.

he truly sucks all the air out of the room.

the news cycle must remain about him; joke is on him because those big fonts on the front page have disappeared..i believe yesterday said to myself CNN must be fucking with him because his daily story was a blurb almost and the font? look at it today..they're marginalizing him..hope it continues.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Me too. I haven’t played in a while though.


Get warmed up, I expect a kamikaze suicide charge by the pocket of remaining Trumpers on RIU, as soon as the orders from Moscow arrive, the useful idiots will rise up with the Russian trolls in a desperate last stand. Brace yourself for the shock of battle!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get warmed up, I expect a kamikaze suicide charge by the pocket of remaining Trumpers on RIU, as soon as the orders from Moscow arrive, the useful idiots will rise up with the Russian trolls in a desperate last stand. Brace yourself for the shock of battle!


You can’t play scrabble with Russians. The alphabet is different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

Randy Rainbow for ACLU
Please give if you can! 
Total raised: $105


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Something big coming today.


is it the 25th? 

maybe his cabinet doesn't wish to die and relented- bet you pence is on board..deep down inside we are all human and aware of our mortality.

would you like to die knowing you didn't have to because of the rantings of a madman? and no one is stopping him; saying 'no'..

maybe someone finally grew a pair.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4706717


Barr resigns. I'll take it. who had the 10/7 square?

got the window all qeued up and ready!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Barr resigns. I'll take it. who had the 10/7 square?


Damnit! I forgot I paused the news for a while and was behind and thought you meant that he resigned lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4706717


this happily coincides with Zuckerburg pulling his supporters shit once and for all- guess he realized he wasn't going to get what he wished froma madman because he's not eccentric like the rest of silicon- he's a true madman.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Damnit! I forgot I paused the news for a while and was behind and thought you meant that he resigned lol.


five minutes at justice.gov/live.

the announcement suspiciously had Barr absent..there was a shakeup at the DOJ the other day with someone else resigning too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 7, 2020)

Live | The U.S. Department of Justice


Live webcasts from the U.S. Department of Justice




www.justice.gov


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> five minutes at justice.gov/live.
> 
> the announcement suspiciously had Barr absent..there was a shakeup at the DOJ the other day with someone else resigning too.


 Thank's Schu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

The November Surprise


What if everyone showed up to vote this year?




www.theatlantic.com





*The November Surprise*
What if everyone showed up to vote this year?

The combination of a deadly pandemic, a shaky election infrastructure, and a president—sickened by the coronavirus himself—sowing doubt about the integrity of the vote has led to fears of a plunge in turnout and widespread disenfranchisement. But what if those worries are overblown? There’s a chance the nation will wake up November 4 to at least one hopeful sign about the health of its democracy: a record number of citizens turning out to cast ballots.

There are ample reasons to think turnout might surge. Polling data and early-voting levels, along with turnout and registration numbers during the Trump era, all point to a surge at the polls unseen in decades, election experts say. “The intensity of the electorate is without recent precedent,” Tom Bonier, the CEO of TargetSmart, a Democratic political-data firm, told me. Moreover, the tens of millions of votes likely to be cast earlier than ever before could alleviate long lines at many polling places on Election Day and help the two parties focus their resources on turning out the hardest-to-reach voters. The pandemic that has threatened the election also prompted many states to adopt the most aggressive expansion of voting options in decades. And early attention to problems such as a shortage of poll watchers and tight ballot deadlines could help ensure that more votes are cast and counted.

The biggest argument in favor of a record-shattering voter surge is that it’s happened already. In 2014, turnout during the midterm congressional elections plunged to its lowest level in more than 70 years, according to Michael McDonald, a political scientist at the University of Florida. Four years later, with Donald Trump in the White House, midterm turnout soared to its highest in more than a century. There were no significant overhauls in voting laws in the intervening years. “The only big factor that changed in our politics between 2014 and 2018 is Donald Trump,” McDonald said. Now Trump himself is on the ballot, and changes that have made voting easier could juice turnout even more.

Because of Trump’s impact on the electorate, political number crunchers were predicting a record turnout in 2020 before the year even began, as my colleague Ronald Brownstein reported last year. Forecasts suggested that more than 150 million Americans would vote this fall—a level that would dwarf the 139 million who cast ballots in 2016 and represent the highest voter-turnout percentage in more than a century. The onset of the pandemic this spring threw those predictions into doubt, forcing states to postpone primaries and causing a turnout plunge in a few states, such as Illinois and Ohio, that did hold elections in March and April.

But many states responded by adopting expansions to early and mail-in voting that election reformers have been pushing for years, often without success. And several states that held primary and runoff elections over the summer, including Massachusetts and the 2020 battlegrounds of Georgia, Texas, and Florida, broke turnout records. The Georgia election was particularly encouraging from a turnout perspective because voting soared and easily eclipsed the 2016 level despite widespread reports of long lines and malfunctioning voting machines, which could have suppressed the vote. “There were significant issues, don't get me wrong,” Bonier said, “but what we saw on the Democratic side was higher turnout in terms of the number of people voting than we've ever seen in the state.”

The early-voting totals so far in the general election have only bolstered the case for a record turnout. Although early voting is not a reliable predictor of election outcomes, the sheer number of votes that have been cast by mail or in person more than a month before Election Day has astonished voting experts. More than 4.7 million Americans have already voted early or mailed back their ballots, and turnout in some states, including Wisconsin and Virginia, has exceeded 15 percent of the total votes cast in 2016. In Wisconsin’s Dane County, nearly one-third of the 2016 vote is already in, with four weeks still to go. Many of these people are surely regular voters simply taking advantage of an opportunity to vote early or by mail that they didn’t have before. But in states like North Carolina, nearly one-quarter of the votes cast so far come from people who did not vote in the state four years ago, according to an early-voting database that McDonald publishes using publicly-available records. The “sky-high interest” and early-voting levels have even prompted one major, bipartisan polling team to change how it models the electorate to reflect the likelihood of higher turnout. Democratic voters have been dramatically outpacing Republicans so far, a reflection of the partisan divide that has accompanied Trump’s attacks on voting by mail.

Republicans say their voters will turn out en masse on Election Day as usual, but Democratic organizers expect that their party’s ability to bank millions of votes in September and October will allow them to focus more resources on increasing turnout in November among those who tend to vote less regularly, including younger voters of color.

The turnout gains in 2018 were broad, encompassing not only a surge among Democrats that delivered them the House majority but also a surge among Trump’s base in red states that helped the GOP simultaneously expand its advantage in the Senate. A similar dynamic could play out this year, increasing the uncertainty about the outcome. Before 2016, McDonald said, Democrats were more likely to benefit from higher overall turnout because their base included constituencies that were historically least likely to vote: young people, voters of color, and lower-income white voters. But working-class white voters have shifted to the right, and though polls show Biden leading in states like Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania that Hillary Clinton lost in 2016, it is Trump who could benefit most if turnout increases across the board in the Midwest and the Rust Belt.

Polls that ask respondents about their interest in the election—often a predictor of turnout—show that Republicans are matching Democrats in intensity, but the stark divide between when and how the parties’ supporters plan to vote is creating uncertainty about turnout, and the outcome. “I am really curious to see what is the real Republican enthusiasm at the end of the day,” Alex Morgan, the executive director of the Progressive Turnout Project, told me. “Is this a Joe Biden landslide, or is this a squeaker because they showed up too?”
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

No political announcements during election season


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

i hate to be a debbie downer on news but these guys were already announced caught this morning- vid of them smiling and drinking soda in street clothes.

i wonder if those they murdered were treated this hospitably.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 7, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i hate to be a debbie downer on news but these guys were already announced caught this morning- vid of them smiling and drinking soda in street clothes.
> 
> i wonder if those they murdered were treated this hospitably.


I think they have been caught for a while and are now being sent to America to face trial. 

My next thought is what else is going to drop today to try to use this as cover.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/isis-hostages-beheadings-miltants-charged/2020/10/07/69762ef2-089b-11eb-859b-f9c27abe638d_story.html


Six years after the Islamic State beheaded American hostages on camera, two men have been charged in U.S. federal court for involvement in those deaths.

Alexanda Kotey and El Shafee Elsheikh were being flown Wednesday to the United States from Iraq, where they had been held by the U.S. military. They and their families fought for a prosecution in the United Kingdom, where the two grew up and became radicalized, rather than the United States, where criminal punishment is harsher.

They will be prosecuted in federal court in Alexandria, Va. and are charged with hostage taking resulting in death, conspiracy to murder U.S. citizens outside the United States, conspiracy to provide material support to a foreign terrorist organization, and related conspiracy charges.

A court in London last month cleared the way for British authorities to provide evidence they hold to U.S. law enforcement after Attorney General William P. Barr agreed not to seek the death penalty in exchange. If convicted, Kotey and Elsheikh could face up to life in prison.

The man who wielded the knife in infamous ISIS videos, Mohammed Emwazi, was killed in a drone strike in 2015. Like Kotey and Elsheikh, Emwazi — better known as “Jihadi John” — was raised in West London. Together with a fourth Londoner, Aine Davis, the group became known by their captives as “The Beatles” because of their British accents. Britain has stripped Kotey and Elsheikh of their British citizenship.

Kotey and Elsheikh were captured in Syria by U.S.-backed Kurdish forces in 2018; Davis is imprisoned in Turkey. The U.S. military took custody of the two defendants from its Kurdish allies after Turkey invaded northern Syria.

In interviews with the Post and other news outlets, Elsheikh and Kotey admitted to demanding information from hostages for ransom negotiations. They said they engaged with Americans James Foley, Kayla Mueller, Steven Sotloff, Peter Kassig and other Western prisoners who were subsequently killed. But they claimed to have no involvement in or advance knowledge of those executions.

The indictment says they were directly involved in the torture of hostages and in their deaths. According to prosecutors, when Emwazi executed a Syrian prisoner, Elsheikh videotaped the slaying while Kotey instructed other hostages to kneel and hold handmade signs pleading for release.

The indictment also says the two worked closely with Abu Muhammed al-Adnani, a top strategist and chief spokesperson for the Islamic State until his death in 2016.

The bodies of the murdered hostages have never been found; the circumstances of Mueller’s death remain unclear. Relatives said in an editorial earlier this year that they hope a prosecution will reveal new information.

“Like any grieving relatives, we want to know the full truth about what happened to our loved ones, and we want to see our children’s murderers held accountable,” they wrote.

Thousands of other detainees from the war against the Islamic State remain in limboin makeshift prisons in Syria; hundreds are believed to have escaped during the Turkish offensive.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

neck beard will be going away for 5 dumping 99 ballots in the trash..maga!









Mailman, 26, 'dumped ballots in trash meant for Democratic suburbs'


Nicholas Beauchene, 26, of Kearny, New Jersey, faced arraignment later on Wednesday in federal court in Newark on charges of delay, secretion or detention of mail and obstruction of mail.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 7, 2020)

He's going to prison for a really long time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I think they have been caught for a while and are now being sent to America to face trial.
> 
> *My next thought is what else is going to drop today to try to use this as cover.*
> 
> ...


exactly.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He's going to prison for a really long time.


anything else on the radar today?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 7, 2020)

He is actively going against Trump, the must have ordered him muzzled. Think Donald is stupid enough to fire him before the election? He will after for sure if he loses.









Fauci: There could be 300,000 to 400,000 Covid deaths unless precautions taken


He added that a vaccine likely won’t be widely available until next summer or fall.




www.politico.com





*Fauci: There could be 300,000 to 400,000 Covid deaths unless precautions taken*
*He added that a vaccine likely won’t be widely available until next summer or fall.*

By MATTHEW CHOI

10/06/2020 09:25 PM EDT

Dr. Anthony Fauci offered a grim image of the coronavirus pandemic, telling students Tuesday that between 300,000 and 400,000 people could die from the disease in the United States.

Speaking at a virtual event hosted by American University, the White House coronavirus specialist said: "If we don't do what we need to in the fall and winter, we could have 300,000-400,000 Covid-19 deaths," according to excerpts tweeted by the school.

More than 200,000 people have died from the disease in the United States, and over 7 million have been diagnosed with it. A University of Washington study found in August that as many as 300,000 people could die of the disease by Dec. 1.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2020)

maybe texas should castrate their population if they're worried about a movie.









Texas grand jury indicts Netflix for allegedly promoting lewd material over the film 'Cuties'


A grand jury in Texas has indicted Netflix for allegedly promoting lewd material depicting children with the film "Cuties," which has become the target of intense online criticism since it began streaming in September.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

As if he is in a negotiating position, fuck him Joe is winning.









Trump refuses to participate in virtual debate on Oct. 15: 'I'm not going to waste my time'


The debate commission's decision to go to a virtual debate came six days after Trump announced he had tested positive for the coronavirus.




www.cnbc.com





*Trump refuses to participate in virtual debate on Oct. 15: ‘I’m not going to waste my time’*

KEY POINTS

The second debate between President Trump and Joe Biden, scheduled for next Thursday, will be held virtually, the bipartisan Commission on Presidential Debates announced. 
Minutes after the announcement, however, Trump said he would not participate. “No I’m not going to waste my time on a virtual debate,” he said.
The commission’s decision came six days after Trump announced that he and first lady Melania Trump had tested positive for coronavirus. 
WASHINGTON — The second presidential debate between President Donald Trump and Democratic nominee Joe Biden, scheduled for Oct. 15, will be held virtually, the bipartisan Commission on Presidential Debates said Thursday. 

Minutes after the announcement, however, Trump said he would not participate.

“No I’m not going to waste my time on a virtual debate,” he said during an interview on the Fox Business channel. His campaign later said Trump will hold a rally that night instead.

Trump and his allies quickly claimed, without evidence, that the commission had made the change to favor Biden. A Biden campaign source told NBC News that the CPD made the decision independently.

The format change comes six days after Trump announced that he and first lady Melania Trump had tested positive for the coronavirus. Since Trump’s diagnosis, more than a dozen White House officials have tested positive for Covid-19.

Earlier this week, Biden said he thought the debate should be called off if the president were still infected with the coronavirus.

But experts say it can be difficult to pinpoint exactly when a Covid patient is no longer contagious, and they urge doctors and patients to err on the side of caution.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

This will cause a panic among the republicans running this year, giving money away to desperate people is always a popular move. It's simple shit and Donald doesn't get it, he took ownership of the problem, just like with the Gov shutdown, he learned nothing. The republicans are gonna shit enough bricks to build Donald's wall, from sea to sea.
*Vote for me or starve ya losers!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








‘Trump just kicked over the chess board’: GOP faces an election with more pain


The president’s approval rating on the economy remained his bright spot. But he darkened that outlook by shutting the door on a comprehensive economic aid package just as millions of Americans start voting.




www.politico.com





*‘Trump just kicked over the chess board’: GOP faces an election with more pain*
*The president’s approval rating on the economy remained his bright spot. But he darkened that outlook by shutting the door on a comprehensive economic aid package just as millions of Americans start voting.*

President Donald Trump may have tweeted away one of his best chances to prop up a struggling economy, deliver a boost to jittery markets and improve his own standing with wavering voters less than a month from Election Day.

In announcing on Twitter that he was killing ongoing Covid-19 stimulus talks between House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, Trump stunned investors and reduced the chances of bolstering an economic recovery that is clearly losing momentum in the final stretch of the 2020 race.

It was a puzzling power move even to many of Trump’s allies, who thought the president could push Pelosi to deliver an economic boost just before the election — or least let her take the blame for not cutting a deal at a critical moment.

Now, millions of struggling voters — including in key swing states — will probably not see any more enhanced unemployment benefits or direct stimulus checks before the election. Layoffs, especially in the airline industry, could continue to mount. And some of the remaining 40 percent of small businesses that initially closed during Covid-19 lockdowns but managed to hang on could shut for good.

“Trump wants stimulus and it’s more in his political interests than anyone else, particularly given where the race stands at the moment,” said Jeremy Lawson, chief economist at Aberdeen Standard Investments. “And another $2 trillion or so would clearly have had a significant impact. The failure to extend stimulus is clearly playing a role in the reduced speed of the recovery the last couple of months.”
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2020)

LOL










WATCH: Speaker Pelosi Tells Press to Return Tomorrow When We'll Be Talking About the 25th Amendment


During her weekly press conference, Speaker Nancy Pelosi ridiculed comments made by President Donald Trump during and teased an upcoming conversation about invoking the 25th amendment to remove him from office.




www.mediaite.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2020)

FBI says it foiled plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer


A militia group planned to violently depose Michigan’s government and abduct Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D), the FBI said in a federal affidavit filed Thursday.”Several members talked about murder…




thehill.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314230119645487110


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such talk will make Donald paranoid and might drive a wedge between him and Pence, who wants to be POTUS, if only for a day.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> FBI says it foiled plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer
> 
> 
> A militia group planned to violently depose Michigan’s government and abduct Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D), the FBI said in a federal affidavit filed Thursday.”Several members talked about murder…
> ...


Donald will defend them, perhaps pardon them? After the election for sure, but then I'm sure they broke state law too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee looks like they are part of a terrorist organization now and anybody affiliated like on social media, might lose their guns at least, I wonder if they are part of a larger network, a conspiracy if you will... No more "domestic terrorism", it will be just terrorism soon and these good old boys will be treated like Muslim terrorists, since there is no difference. Wait until the hammer comes down next year on these assholes and many militia's are labeled terrorist organizations, especially if they act out during or after the election.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

*Joe Biden Reaches Largest Lead EVER Over Donald Trump*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


Donald and his base, nothing changes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


Hasn't Donald always surrounded himself with chickens? I mean look at the current WH! Or look no further than his medical team and all past doctors.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


>


I see that in my head every time I see or hear him. Only good thing he’s ever done.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her. I swear I totally understand her.
Republicans hate her. That’s enough for me right there.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

From my friend in Germany today


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 8, 2020)

Derangement is high in this thread, I suggest therapy for all of you


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Derangement is high in this thread, I suggest therapy for all of you


Welcome 
The dr is in. 
State your case.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 8, 2020)

And now he's making videos in front of a green screen and trying to pass them off as real:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314252606110412806


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And now he's making videos in front of a green screen and trying to pass them off as real:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314252606110412806


Snicker


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 8, 2020)

This is good.......I kinda wish he was running instead of Biden.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 8, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> This is good.......I kinda wish he was running instead of Biden.


He had my vote


----------



## Moldy (Oct 8, 2020)

This should have been posted 4 years ago, maybe it was? Still, another good prediction by O.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 8, 2020)

Moldy said:


> This should have been posted 4 years ago, maybe it was? Still, another good prediction by O.


Yeah, I know that man. I knew him four years ago when I left a Democratic election-night party, knowing that the next four years were going to be fraught. Oberman knew him and as he says in that vid, so did the people who voted for him.

We'll find out how strong our institution of Democracy is on Nov 4, after Trump loses in a landslide.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 8, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> This is good.......I kinda wish he was running instead of Biden.


We have a pretty good one in Biden. Myself, I wanted Elizabeth Warren. But neither Warren or Buttigieg could draw many votes from Democrats. I don't see how a candidate who couldn't win even 10% of the vote from Democrats could expect to win a majority of votes in the general election. At this point, I accept the will of the majority and it looks like Biden is not only going to win but might even bring back a Democratically controlled Senate on his coattails.

That said, I loved how he brushed those fascist Republican Party propaganda mouthpieces off and didn't give them enough respect to even consider answering their loaded questions. He's a smooth politician. I hope he continues to gain experience and runs again. He's not exactly what I want in a President, I think he's too centrist but then again, I thought the same about Biden. The will of the majority was made known this spring and I respect that. I think Biden will make a good president and as in this election cycle, the more good candidates running for the office, the merrier in 2024.


----------



## zeddd (Oct 8, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> We have a pretty good one in Biden. Myself, I wanted Elizabeth Warren. But neither Warren or Buttigieg could draw many votes from Democrats. I don't see how a candidate who couldn't win even 10% of the vote from Democrats could expect to win a majority of votes in the general election. At this point, I accept the will of the majority and it looks like Biden is not only going to win but might even bring back a Democratically controlled Senate on his coattails.
> 
> That said, I loved how he brushed those fascist Republican Party propaganda mouthpieces off and didn't give them enough respect to even consider answering their loaded questions. He's a smooth politician. I hope he continues to gain experience and runs again. He's not exactly what I want in a President, I think he's too centrist but then again, I thought the same about Biden. The will of the majority was made known this spring and I respect that. I think Biden will make a good president and as in this election cycle, the more good candidates running for the office, the merrier in 2024.


“Undocumented immigrants who paid more income tax than Donald Trump”
Cool Pete


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt: Trump Is ‘The Worst President The Country’s Ever Had’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





Founder of The Lincoln Project, Steve Schmidt, argues that the President’s own careless actions are the reason Joe Biden is so far ahead in the polls.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> This is good.......I kinda wish he was running instead of Biden.


That was fucking awesome! Pete is killer. It was funny how every point he made landed with a thud and left Bret Baier with that dumb look on his face.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

Olbermann is back, so are the rants.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Worst Person in the World with Keith Olbermann - Ep. 2: Trump's Plan To Nullify The Election*





How today's news of a Right Wing terrorist plot against Michigan, its governor, and its government, fits into Donald Trump's desperate attempts to retain the presidency no matter what the election determines. And the unavoidable reality that if he is foiled or concedes, he'll still immediately announce... he's running in 2024.

Watch my first political commentaries since The Resistance in this newest episode of my new series on Trump and the 2020 election: The Worst Person In The World With Keith Olbermann (or if the spelling overwhelms you, Olberman Oberman Oblerman Obermann and of course Kieth). The countdown, so to speak, is over! You know: the countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

A guide for betting with Trumpers on the election outcome. Forget red states, any state that votes for Trump should be known as an asshole state after 2020.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Joe Biden Hits Record High on National Betting Odds*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And now he's making videos in front of a green screen and trying to pass them off as real:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314252606110412806


Donald needs to stop doing his own makeup, I saw shades of green, an undertaker would have done a far better job and hopefully will soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

*Washington Post Reporter Believes There’s ‘Possible Blue Tsunami On The Horizon’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





Washington Post’s Robert Costa explains why some Senate Republicans are distancing themselves from Trump, and the reasons why Democrats are expecting a big win in November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 8, 2020)

I wonder how many of these unhappy people are Trumpers? Yer only angry when ya figure yer holding the shit end of life's stick.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Election officials around the country are receiving death threats*


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 8, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> This is good.......I kinda wish he was running instead of Biden.


Ya, god damn he is fleet AF


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 9, 2020)

I was reading an article about a suburban enclave just outside of Houston and it donned on me that, as I looked a the street scape pics, noticing half the lawns had Trump signs with the US flag stuck beside them. The US flag, to me, is now a symbol of division based on racism as opposed to what it meant 4 years prior. 4 years ago I perceived it to be a symbol of great power, a country on the road to equality (still a long way to travel), and a country led by a really cool guy that was honestly trying to make a better world. That is what Trump has done to your country (to me), he’s changed the world perception of the US to that of a third world racist dictatorship all in 4 short years which is truly amazing.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2020)

Good morning 
This is pretty funny/very sad?






Have a great fucking day!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning
> This is pretty funny/very sad?
> 
> 
> ...


I can't watch much more covid stuff. My wife got really sick a week and a half ago (chest pains, couldn't breath, etc), but luckily she tested negative. Now I am all stuffed up and lungs feel a bit stressed out and it is everything I can do to remember this is how I feel this time of year every year because it gets cold enough I have to close my windows and am allergic to my dogs.

These people are nuts.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I can't watch much more covid stuff.


Me too.
I feel like (have) I'm losing my sanity right now watching/hearing Trump actually say his getting COVID-19 "was a gift from God"
WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

AND he’s coming here Saturday?! WTAF


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

Was this little work of fantasy ever going to see the light of day, either they didn't have enough time to manufacture evidence or it was just made up BS to feed their propaganda machine.










"A nightmare scenario": Barr tells Republicans Durham report won't be ready by election


Republicans had hoped the report would be a politically advantageous bombshell.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Me too.
> I feel like (have) I'm losing my sanity right now watching/hearing Trump actually say his getting COVID-19 "was a gift from God"
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ya got it backwards James, it's Trump who is losing his sanity, what little he had that is. Donald is coming apart at the seams, look at what has happened over the last few weeks as the chickens come home to roost. The republicans are like rats fleeing the sinking SS (Shit Show) Trumptanic as the boilers explode, the hull cracks, and it begins it's death plunge into the abyss. Many are lashed to the mast and struggling to get free, Ms. Lindsay is screaming in terror and Mitch is trying to get into a life boat dressed as a woman.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 9, 2020)

“Mitch is trying to get into a life boat dressed as a women”. LMAO. Brilliant.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Was this little work of fantasy ever going to see the light of day, either they didn't have enough time to manufacture evidence or it was just made up BS to feed their propaganda machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think door number three, that they realized the Trump Republicans/right wing nuts in the Executive branch would be screwed with RICO charges if everything hits the courts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Mitch is trying to get into a life boat dressed as a women”. LMAO. Brilliant.


Some days here I near shit myself laughing, I strangely find this place entertaining at times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I think door number three, that they realized the Trump Republicans/right wing nuts in the Executive branch would be screwed with RICO charges if everything hits the courts.


Barr knows that after the election Pelosi can subpoena him and documents, then arrest him for non compliance or contempt of congress and hold him for trial in the house jail, cut him off at the knees. Bill might be in either enough, or too much trouble already. I figure he was part of the Ukrainian conspiracy as were several others like Pompeo and Rudy, that will put them away for life, considering their ages.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

@DIY-HP-LED I wish you would quit with all this bullshit of looking through rose colored glasses. This thing is not over by a long shot and your cavalier attitude doesn't help. People need to act like we're behind and vote like their life depends on it, because it does. They have had nearly 4 years to set up stealing this election and they have had lots of outside help. You should be telling people to vote, not this endless everything is alright and it's all over shit. You live in another country and it's quite easy for you to have this attitude, try actually living in this shit storm.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I wish you would quit with all this bullshit of looking through rose colored glasses. This thing is not over by a long shot and your cavalier attitude doesn't help. People need to act like we're behind and vote like their life depends on it, because it does. They have had nearly 4 years to set up stealing this election and they have had lots of outside help. You should be telling people to vote, not this endless everything is alright and it's all over shit. You live in another country and it's quite easy for you to have this attitude, try actually living in this shit storm.


Unless you’re an American living here, you don’t really understand. IMHO 
This is what I’ve been saying about foreigners making such comments.
I mean no offense but it’s just a joke to the rest of the world. Not to us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I was reading an article about a suburban enclave just outside of Houston and it donned on me that, as I looked a the street scape pics, noticing half the lawns had Trump signs with the US flag stuck beside them. The US flag, to me, is now a symbol of division based on racism as opposed to what it meant 4 years prior. 4 years ago I perceived it to be a symbol of great power, a country on the road to equality (still a long way to travel), and a country led by a really cool guy that was honestly trying to make a better world. That is what Trump has done to your country (to me), he’s changed the world perception of the US to that of a third world racist dictatorship all in 4 short years which is truly amazing.


That's why the trials, investigations and commissions will be so important, post Trump, justice must not just be done, it must be seen to be done, inside and outside America. The pace of events has quickened with technology and Trump, and thus the flow of history. Humans have FIFO memory buffers, we only have so much capacity and the news cycle is weekly, Obama as secretary of state could go a long way to healing the perception of America abroad. What don't kill ya makes ya stronger Dudley and I believe this will be the case here, a more perfect union. A stress test of the design, a massive single point failure and failsafe failures, should lead to structural changes, at least I hope.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

Just fucking stop with your everything is fine bullshit, it's not over yet, get it through your thick skull.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I wish you would quit with all this bullshit of looking through rose colored glasses. This thing is not over by a long shot and your cavalier attitude doesn't help. People need to act like we're behind and vote like their life depends on it, because it does. They have had nearly 4 years to set up stealing this election and they have had lots of outside help. You should be telling people to vote, not this endless everything is alright and it's all over shit. You live in another country and it's quite easy for you to have this attitude, try actually living in this shit storm.


Vote, it's still hope and change, I've even provided links on how to do it here, and volunteer from home making calls! Nobody needs to tell anybody with a brain to vote, if you want the change then vote. There is genuine cause to be optimistic, when the allies were fighting on German soil, they knew the war would be over soon, but they were gonna make fucking sure. There are news reports of Trump supporters losing heart and staying home, of republicans panicking and running from Donald. Another thing the allies did when they were winning was discussing and planning for what they would do when they won, this is not like Hillary buying fireworks either. They had trials for Nazi's and not just Nierenberg either and also DE nazified the minions.

I wouldn't expect too much from Trump's brown shirts or lawyers either, I would expect a lot from the voters and the polls are saying as much. These groups are a threat, but they lack coherent large scale organization and are poorly or undisciplined, they are also infiltrated by the FBI or even others of opposing views, who join to rat. The Russians can have an impact on the margins, but Trump is a very heavy cross to bear for anybody. The election is not won, but it is in process now, election day is just when they start counting ballots. What I, you or anybody else says here makes no difference, we are like two cockroaches fighting in an empty sugar bowl.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

The GOP in Michigan spent over a half million dollars of taxpayer money to take away the Governors emergency authority in the state supreme court and they won. They want to open everything up here and they don't care who it kills, this is happening in every state. They are also trying to steal the election in similar ways in every state. It's not just the traitors in DC, they're also doing it in state government and the courts. You have no fucking idea of the scope of this thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The GOP in Michigan spent over a half million dollars of taxpayer money to take away the Governors emergency authority in the state supreme court and they won. They want to open everything up here and they don't care who it kills, this is happening in every state. They are also trying to steal the election in similar ways in every state. It's not just the traitors in DC, they're also doing it in state government and the courts. You have no fucking idea of the scope of this thing.


I read the news like you and know that they caught the assholes who tried to kidnap your governor, the same ones who showed up at the state capital armed to the teeth. They will be tried by the new administration and there will be one and you most likely will know it on election night, so will Donald, democracy counts, make it count. I take it you didn't spend a lot of time pondering your ballot and dropped it off the same day like millions of others. Is your state assembly up for election? A third of the state senate? Think this helps them?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

I can see you won't stop so let just say this now










Bill Barr accused of perjury by Michigan AG for saying he had no knowledge of right-wing threats


Appearing on CNN on Friday morning, Michigan Attorney General Dana Nessel lashed out at Attorney General Bill Barr for testifying in July that he was unaware of threats against the state’s governor -- saying he was either ignorant of what is going on in his department or he committed perjury.On...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

I'll be putting you on ignore now because I can't stomach your fantasy writings anymore.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Clinton won too. There was no question about that until she lost.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Ivanka's Former Handler Predicted Trump's Daughter Will Turn On Him If He Is Jailed For Attacks On Women, Said She Will "Claim Victimhood Status Herself" And "Use It To Escape Justice"







polinews.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> I can see you won't stop so let just say this now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, think Barr is gonna drop the federal charges against yer local terrorists? Maybe Donald will pardon them? Bill Bar can be subpoenaed, arrested and jailed by the house anytime Nancy thinks he's a serious enough threat, either before or after the election, he knows this, he does know the constitution, but choses to break it.

Why is Donald freaking out on Barr for not arresting Obama, Biden and Hillary? Where is the Durham report? Donald wants to know.

Barr is as desperate as Donald, he is going to jail and will have a lot of people gunning for him, he doesn't have much to lose.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ivanka's Former Handler Predicted Trump's Daughter Will Turn On Him If He Is Jailed For Attacks On Women, Said She Will "Claim Victimhood Status Herself" And "Use It To Escape Justice"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course she will- she's mini donald and he taught her well..can you imagine the little cunt that giraffe must be?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Take a deep breath America, you are almost to the finish line, get control of the government, it's their job to solve many of your current large scale problems, not create or inflame them. Stay on course and stay resolved, vote Trump and the republicans out and see that justice is done. Reform the system and plug the holes, it's the only way forward and always has been.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ivanka's Former Handler Predicted Trump's Daughter Will Turn On Him If He Is Jailed For Attacks On Women, Said She Will "Claim Victimhood Status Herself" And "Use It To Escape Justice"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ain't 2016, the margin is way too wide for the Russians to have much effect, Donald is self immolating and burning down the GOP. Of course they will turn on him like a pack of dogs, look at the kind of people you are speaking of! Everybody around him is ruled by greed and or fear, as soon as those forces are removed the are gonna try to cover their asses.

Her relatives say Ivanka is just like Donald, heartless and stupid.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Burning down the house 








'Shameless Stunt': Trump Reportedly Attempting to Raid Medicare Trust Fund to Pay for Drug Discount Cards With His Name on Them


"There it is: Trump wants to steal billions from Medicare to pay for an illegal voter bribery scheme weeks before the election."




www.commondreams.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

And if you think he cannot be elected again WAKE THE FUCK UP


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And if you think he cannot *steal the election* again WAKE THE FUCK UP



FIFY


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> FIFY


Yes you did!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And if you think he cannot be elected again WAKE THE FUCK UP


Oh, he will try to steal the election no matter what the outcome, do state election officials and assembly members want to back a loser? They read the polls and any who are thinking of helping him cheat must be having second thoughts, some people are making calculations and choices, they are not guided by principles.

Trump is gone or there will be a civil war surer than shit, I don't see large scale violence during election day (it's happening now). I do see a potential democratic earthquake, the number of close senate races in red states and the fact they are the new battleground states says a lot. The polls were not off by much in 2016, Trump only over performed by 1%, but in 3 critical states, those states are now blue by a good margin. Florida is the new battleground and Biden is ahead there, that is the race that should tell us the winner on election night, if Florida goes blue, it's game over and the TV networks will call it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh, he will try to steal the election no matter what the outcome, do state election officials and assembly members want to back a loser? They read the polls and any who are thinking of helping him cheat must be having second thoughts, some people are making calculations and choices, they are not guided by principles.
> 
> Trump is gone or there will be a civil war surer than shit, I don't see large scale violence during election day (it's happening now). I do see a potential democratic earthquake, the number of close senate races in red states and the fact they are the new battleground states says a lot. The polls were not off by much in 2016, Trump only over performed by 1%, but in 3 critical states, those states are now blue by a good margin. Florida is the new battleground and Biden is ahead there, that is the race that should tell us the winner on election night, if Florida goes blue, it's game over and the TV networks will call it.


I live in Florida. Don’t count your chickens man. I mean my chickens.
You really do have to stop coming at us with this it’s all over bs.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2020)

He won't stop, he likes the sound of his own voice too much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I live in Florida. Don’t count your chickens man. I mean my chickens.
> You really do have to stop coming at us with this it’s all over bs.


Yep DeSantis might be an issue, but the system is set and if he gets caught, it could be federal charges, if Trump was closer in the polls he might be more tempted. He is another one seeing what way the wind is blowing, I'd say he's calculating, but he's far too fucking stupid for that. How is re enfranchising all those felons going? Biden appears to be ahead by 5% there and the seniors are coming on side. Sometimes it's too big to rig and they just don't even bother taking the chance.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep DeSantis might be an issue, but the system is set and if he gets caught, it could be federal charges, if Trump was closer in the polls he might be more tempted. He is another one seeing what way the wind is blowing, I'd say he's calculating, but he's far too fucking stupid for that. How is re enfranchising all those felons going? Biden appears to be ahead by 5% there and the seniors are coming on side. Sometimes it's too big to rig and they just don't even bother taking the chance.


What system are you speaking of.
The motherfucker wants to come to my state tomorrow!
The governor is Trump jr.
There are battles here that are splitting families, friends and towns.
You just don’t get it.
This ain’t a joke or even an issue to be cavalier about.
Honestly I appreciate your support of Biden but you’ve got no skin in the game or dog in the fight.
Canadians have never had to go thru what Americans have.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> He won't stop, he likes the sound of his own voice too much.



Well then, it could be that he is one of the things that trump has done to this country.


----------



## MicrogrowerCanada (Oct 9, 2020)

Americans owe this to the world voting Trump OUT


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Burning down the house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a pig.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep DeSantis might be an issue, but the system is set and if he gets caught, it could be federal charges, if Trump was closer in the polls he might be more tempted. He is another one seeing what way the wind is blowing, I'd say he's calculating, but he's far too fucking stupid for that. How is re enfranchising all those felons going? Biden appears to be ahead by 5% there and the seniors are coming on side. Sometimes it's too big to rig and they just don't even bother taking the chance.


and yet he wasn't caught with the Gillum race down -.5% ended up +5% a whole point in 4 days of recount.

Florida is a miracle for every GOP sleeze ball coming down the pike..because they're always stuck with a cheating GOP governor.

i'm glad DeSantis gets to go through this though with his idol Trumpy*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Stable jenius huh? Machiavelli? The people get the government they deserve, deserve better FFS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump Lashes Out at His Cabinet With Calls to Indict Political Rivals (Published 2020)


The pressure on his top administration officials to take action came as President Trump bristled at the restraints of his illness.




www.nytimes.com





*Trump Lashes Out at His Cabinet With Calls to Indict Political Rivals*
*The pressure on his top administration officials to take action came as President Trump bristled at the restraints of his illness.*

WASHINGTON — President Trump berated his own cabinet officers on Thursday for not prosecuting or implicating his political enemies, lashing out even as he announced that he hoped to return to the campaign trail on Saturday just nine days after he tested positive for the coronavirus.

In his first extended public comments since learning he had the virus last week, Mr. Trump went on the offensive not only against his challenger, former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr., but the Democratic running mate, Senator Kamala Harris, whom he called “a monster” and a “communist.” He balked at participating in his debate next Thursday with Mr. Biden if held remotely as the organizers decided to do out of health concerns.

But Mr. Trump secured a statement from the White House physician clearing him to return to public activities on Saturday and then promptly said he would try to hold a campaign rally in Florida that day, two days earlier than the doctor had originally said was needed to determine whether he was truly out of danger. The president again dismissed the virus, saying, “when you catch it, you get better,” ignoring the more than 212,000 people in the United States who did not get better and died from it.

In his statement on Thursday night, the physician, Dr. Sean P. Conley, reported that Mr. Trump “has responded extremely well to treatment” and that by Saturday, “I fully expect the president’s return to public engagement.” Dr. Conley, who has previously acknowledged providing the public with a rosy view of the president’s condition to satisfy his patient, contradicted his own timeline offered upon Mr. Trump’s release from the hospital, when he said doctors wanted to “get through to Monday.”

The president has not been seen in person since returning to the White House this Monday, but he sought to reassert himself on the public stage with a pair of telephone interviews with Fox News and Fox Business as well as a video and a series of Twitter messages. Even for him, they were scattershot performances, ones that advisers said reflected increasing frustration over his political fortunes only 26 days before an election with surveys that show him trailing Mr. Biden by double digits.

The president castigated his own team, declaring that Attorney General William P. Barr would go down in history “as a very sad, sad situation” if he did not indict Democrats like Mr. Biden and former President Barack Obama. He complained that Secretary of State Mike Pompeo had not released Hillary Clinton’s emails, saying, “I’m not happy about him for that reason.” And he targeted Christopher A. Wray, the F.B.I. director. “He’s been disappointing,” Mr. Trump said.


----------



## Silky T (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


Do you think we would get ANY help from the government bc of the virus if _any _of the past Presidents would have been in office? No. He has plenty of money himself and has no problem signing Executive Orders and signing off on the HEROS Act to support small businesses, improving the Paycheck Protection Program and delivering targeted assistance to restaurants, nonprofits, and event venues; additional assistance for airline industry workers; and more funds to bolster education and child care, not to mention another Stimulus check and possibly increasing unemployment checks. I'm not into politics whatsoever; I'm just a citizen of the United States and this is just my input and opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What system are you speaking of.
> The motherfucker wants to come to my state tomorrow!
> The governor is Trump jr.
> There are battles here that are splitting families, friends and towns.
> ...


I know normal and I know when normal people have reached their bullshit limit and some have gone past it. I've noticed it myself, the waves of despair, outrage, anger and hilarity people are going through in reaction to this fiasco and insult to intelligence. It's like being in the back of a bus with a mad man at the wheel, almost half the people in the bus are egging him on and blocking the sane from getting to him.

There are election laws and rules and they will be followed for the most part, they will try to cheat wherever they can though. As for the division of friends and families, I've mentioned it frequently, many like myself have American family. Most of us up here laugh and cry with you and are with you in this struggle for the soul of your nation. I'm optimistic for a number of reasons, sometimes the perspective of distance brings clarity. I always try to get inside their heads to the extent that I can, empathize, love them if you will, look at their problems from their eyes. Know thy enemy and the enemies of humanity are transnational, we have them too.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Stable jenius huh? Machiavelli? The people get the government they deserve, deserve better FFS
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


he knows he's not wearing any clothes and doesn't care..let's it blow in the wind so long as he gets what he wants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Silky T said:


> Do you think we would get ANY help from the government bc of the virus if _any _of the past Presidents would have been in office? No. He has plenty of money himself and has no problem signing Executive Orders and signing off on the HEROS Act to support small businesses, improving the Paycheck Protection Program and delivering targeted assistance to restaurants, nonprofits, and event venues; additional assistance for airline industry workers; and more funds to bolster education and child care, not to mention another Stimulus check and possibly increasing unemployment checks. I'm not into politics whatsoever; I'm just a citizen of the United States and this is just my input and opinion.


Bullshit citizen, what about his utter failure on covid and 200,000 deaths, we'll start there, there's more though, much more.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What system are you speaking of.
> The motherfucker wants to come to my state tomorrow!
> The governor is Trump jr.
> There are battles here that are splitting families, friends and towns.
> ...


I think his point is that the election is so lopsided that officials in your state will be afraid to get caught tampering.

DIY also doesn't know much about Florida. My dad grew up in Mississippi and moved to Florida before leaving it all behind to get as far away from it as he could, settling down in California, San Francisco nonetheless. He laughed when he heard about the scandal in 2000, saying "Florida couldn't run a clean election if it tried". 

So, I think you are right, Florida is going to be the worst offender this year when it comes to election-tampering. They already pulled out the stops in terms of voter suppression. To the point of ignoring the will of their Florida's voters when they created an artificial block to felons getting back their right to vote. Their state leaders have no regard for democracy and see the legal system as a tool to maintain their illegitimate control of government. They can't win fair so they will win dirty. Plantation political power never left that state. A government of the wealthy, by the wealthy and for the wealthy. Yet, dirt-poor rural voters continue to vote the most egregious offenders back into power in the Statehouse. In part because the spoils system is still in place out there. In combination of those of voters and voter suppression, I think DeSantis won the popular vote in that state. Won outright. Didn't need any fixing of the election though by reflex they did anyway. 

Florida is pretty strongly against Trump this year, with polls showing about 3.4% advantage to Biden. Florida has about 14 million voters, so the nudge for Trump would have to suppress 500,000 votes for Biden or shift 250,000 away from Biden. Or some combination. They are good at cheating, don't really need to hide it and it's do-able. So, yeah, Florida makes me nervous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

The attacks on Barr begin? Donald is desperate and stupid too, he's gotta do something bigly to shake things up.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Donald Trump calls for AG Barr to indict Joe Biden with 26 days until election


Trump once again said Barr had the opportunity to be the "greatest" of all time and that they have "plenty" to go after Biden and former President Barack Obama.




www.newsweek.com





*Donald Trump Calls for AG Barr to Indict Joe Biden With 26 Days Until Election*

With less than one month until the election, President Donald Trump is calling for his attorney general to indict his challenger, former Vice President Joe Biden, for the "greatest political crime in the history of our country."

Russia has plagued the Trump administration since he took office and accusations he colluded with one of America's top adversaries to win the election called the validity of his victory into question. Democrats and Republicans both use a report from special counsel Robert Mueller to fuel their arguments in favor or against Trump, but recently declassified documents prove the improper behavior falls on Biden and former President Barack Obama, Trump claimed.

On Thursday, Trump told Fox Business' Maria Bartiromo that Biden and Obama "spited' his campaign and urged Attorney General Bill Barr to indict them because "we got plenty, you don't need any more." Without an indictment, Trump said, "we'll get little satisfaction," and he "won't forget it."

_Newsweek_ reached out to the Biden campaign for comment but did not receive a response in time for publication.

This isn't the first time Trump's called for Barr to indict Biden over the "Russia hoax," as he refers to it. In August, he told Bartiromo that Barr had a chance to be the "greatest of all time" and that he has all of the answers showing that it goes "right to" Obama and Biden. But, if he chooses to be politically correct, he'll end up being "just another guy."

Trump's latest comments came after Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe declassified an intelligence assessment linking former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton to the scandal. In the assessment, it claims that Clinton approved an effort to "stir up a scandal" against Trump "by tying him to [Russian President Vladimir] Putin and the Russian hacking of the Democratic National Committee."

The assessment was previously rejected by Democrats and Republicans on the Senate Intelligence Committee for not being based in fact, Politico reported. In his letter to Senator Lindsey Graham, Ratcliffe acknowledged the Intelligence Committee did not know the "accuracy of this allegation or the extent to which the Russian intelligence analysis may reflect exaggeration or fabrication."
*more...*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The attacks on Barr begin? Donald is desperate and stupid too, he's gotta do something bigly to shake things up.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Barr has been Trump's most loyal legal Beagle. Barr has perjored himself many times over, beginning with his "summary" of the Mueller report and ending with him claiming not to know about White Terrorist activities in Michigan that targeted their governor for kidnapping and execution. Barr has threatened governors of blue stated with legal action if they don't do as Trump demanded and "crack down on the left". The dog has been faithful and even licked up Trump's coronavirus-infected spittle, choosing to not self quarantine because it would reflect badly on Trump.

Old Yeller? Trump is shooting Old Yeller? Did Barr come down with the hydrophoby?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Barr has been Trump's most loyal legal Beagle. Barr has perjored himself many times over, beginning with his "summary" of the Mueller report and ending with him claiming not to know about White Terrorist activities in Michigan that targeted their governor for kidnapping and execution. Barr has threatened governors of blue stated with legal action if they don't do as Trump demanded and "crack down on the left". The dog has been faithful and even licked up Trump's coronavirus-infected spittle, choosing to not self quarantine because it would reflect badly on Trump.
> 
> Old Yeller? Trump is shooting Old Yeller? Did Barr come down with the hydrophoby?


Dunno what Bill will do, he's desperate, knows Trump is gonna lose and also knows this bullshit won't help at all, if it would it might be a different matter. Bill is up against the iron whim, but this is a bridge too far, Biden, Obama and Clinton in cuffs?


----------



## Moldy (Oct 9, 2020)

Now the criminal has gotten votes thrown out. This is the only place I've heard/seen it.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 9, 2020)

Silky T said:


> Do you think we would get ANY help from the government bc of the virus if _any _of the past Presidents would have been in office? No. He has plenty of money himself and has no problem signing Executive Orders and signing off on the HEROS Act to support small businesses, improving the Paycheck Protection Program and delivering targeted assistance to restaurants, nonprofits, and event venues; additional assistance for airline industry workers; and more funds to bolster education and child care, not to mention another Stimulus check and possibly increasing unemployment checks. I'm not into politics whatsoever; I'm just a citizen of the United States and this is just my input and opinion.


As another American citizen, I disagree with you. I think all of the previous presidents in my lifetime would have done everything they could to help the American people. 

They would have had varied levels of competency (mostly due to the people around them IMO), but there was no question they cared about America. Trump has yet to show he cares more about our nation than he does his own brand.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Canadians have never had to go thru what Americans have.


Maybe that's because they never had slaves or had too resort to adding Amendment's to their Constitution to allow over 50% of their population (women) the equal right to vote/control their own fucking bodies.
They have been on the right side of History though, far fucking longer than the USA.
Cool country


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Trump projects even while he's choking, he accuses Biden of choking! Donald is in rough shape. Sometimes this tragicomedy is funny.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*SHOCKING! Trump can't stop coughing - Is Trump ok what's wrong with Trump on Hannity*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Silky T said:


> Do you think we would get ANY help from the government bc of the virus if _any _of the past Presidents would have been in office? No. He has plenty of money himself and has no problem signing Executive Orders and signing off on the HEROS Act to support small businesses, improving the Paycheck Protection Program and delivering targeted assistance to restaurants, nonprofits, and event venues; additional assistance for airline industry workers; and more funds to bolster education and child care, not to mention another Stimulus check and possibly increasing unemployment checks. I'm not into politics whatsoever; I'm just a citizen of the United States and this is just my input and opinion.


Just to your first point, what’s the ACA? Not healthcare from a president? lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe that's because they never had slaves or had too resort to adding Amendment's to their Constitution to allow over 50% of their population (women) the equal right to vote/control their own fucking bodies.
> They have been on the right side of History though, far fucking longer than the USA.
> Cool country


I agree. Totally agree. 
I just don’t like to keep hearing trump’s done.
It ain’t over till it’s over. People need to go out and vote and not rest on any laurels.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> DIY also doesn't know much about Florida.


About all I know is a few miles in from the coast it's Alabama with a red neck Riviera in the north west where it ain't much different than it's immediate neighbors. South and along the coast is where the civilized folks live. Except for the Cubans and they are a Hispanic exception, the Puerto Rican refugees hate Trump and there are several thousand felons who had their bullshit fines paid off thrown into the mix. Voter suppression is typical of a southern red state, but they do count mail in ballots early. The governor is a moron who kissed Trumps ass and betrayed his state and it's citizens, a fellow mass murder IMHO. Lot's of lawyers and even more cellphones watching this time, more than ever before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe that's because they never had slaves or had too resort to adding Amendment's to their Constitution to allow over 50% of their population (women) the equal right to vote/control their own fucking bodies.
> They have been on the right side of History though, far fucking longer than the USA.
> Cool country


Our motto is, the state has no place in the bedrooms of the nation, any act between consenting adults for short. We had our struggles with women's rights too, like in the states at times provinces tried to limit women's choices for religious reasons. The elder Trudeau settled much of this bullshit in the 70s, as justice minister before we even repatriated the constitution or wrote the bill of rights.

We had slaves too, brought mostly to my backyard here in NS with their American loyalist owners, but they were under tremendous social and political pressure. Slavery was made illegal in the 1820's in the British empire, but there was still indentured servitude and "apprenticeships" for feed slaves, but not in Canada to my knowledge. It was much the same in the New England states as far as social attitudes go.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2020)

Silky T said:


> I'm not into politics whatsoever; I'm just a citizen of the United States and this is just my input and opinion.


You voted for Trump, didn't you?
Feel a little bit queasy?
That's too bad, because that bad feeling/taste will never, ever go away.
Live & learn & hopefully your naiveites won't have fucked you forever, but if you did/do vote Trump, I really feel sorry for you & my children.
Anyway, stay safe & I wish you well
Now, it's my numbing time of the day which seemingly is occurring more frequently than ever due too the existence of Trump.
Who/what will kill me me 1st?
COVID-19 or liver failure due acute intoxication?
You guy's should start a pool (bet on the liver  )
Stay & be safe 

My song of the moment


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> About all I know is a few miles in from the coast it's Alabama with a red neck Riviera in the north west where it ain't much different than it's immediate neighbors. South and along the coast is where the civilized folks live. Except for the Cubans and they are a Hispanic exception, the Puerto Rican refugees hate Trump and there are several thousand felons who had their bullshit fines paid off thrown into the mix. Voter suppression is typical of a southern red state, but they do count mail in ballots early. The governor is a moron who kissed Trumps ass and betrayed his state and it's citizens, a fellow mass murder IMHO. Lot's of lawyers and even more cellphones watching this time, more than ever before.


Yup, you know Florida


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You voted for Trump, didn't you?
> Feel a little bit queasy?
> That's too bad, because that bad feeling/taste will never, ever go away.
> Live & learn & hopefully your naiveites won't have fucked you forever, but if you did/do vote Trump, I really feel sorry for you & my children.
> ...


I can’t drink anymore but I’m right there with ya


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 9, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> “Mitch is trying to get into a life boat dressed as a women”. LMAO. Brilliant.


Let's hope he doesn't trip over in his high heels....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Let's hope he doesn't trip over in his high heels....


Trump wears high heels, any woman will tell you walking down a ramp in pumps is a bitch! It explains his performance at West point and the ramp challenge.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Al Capone he’s not lol 








Trump’s Taxes Show He Engineered a Sudden Windfall in 2016 (Published 2020)


Over $21 million in highly unusual payments from the Las Vegas hotel Donald Trump owns with Phil Ruffin were routed through other Trump companies, then directed to Mr. Trump.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Al Capone he’s not lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald is reckless, remember, yer just seeing the tip of the iceberg. Eventually we will have a detailed chronology of Donald's entire miserable existence for the past 30 years and every sleazy thing he has done, it will be an epic list. Donald is a lifelong habitual criminal and I doubt he went trough a single day without breaking some law, even if it was "just" sticking his tongue down some poor woman's throat on impulse. He needed a clean up crew spreading cash and legal threats behind him his entire indolent life. Donald was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and choked on it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is reckless, remember, yer just seeing the tip of the iceberg. Eventually we will have a detailed chronology of Donald's entire miserable existence for the past 30 years and every sleazy thing he has done, it will be an epic list. Donald is a lifelong habitual criminal and I doubt he went trough a single day without breaking some law, even if it was "just" sticking his tongue down some poor woman's throat on impulse. He needed a clean up crew spreading cash and legal threats behind him his entire indolent life. Donald was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and choked on it.


You’re preaching to the choir my friend.
We know what he is.
Let’s tap our feet for a few.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re preaching to the choir my friend.
> We know what he is.
> Let’s tap our feet for a few.


There are so few Trumpers around these days I'm beginning to cherish them, helps me blow off steam! I figure Buck lost interest because prey was getting scarce, I think he went to the right wing groups for amusement. Now there's a guy who might join one of these militias just to fuck them over!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Now the criminal has gotten votes thrown out. This is the only place I've heard/seen it.


100,000 Ballot requests got thrown out, not actual ballots, at least not in this situation. Some ballots ARE being thrown out in South Carolina if they are mailed without the privacy envelope. It's complicated by previous rulings but from here on out, they will throw out ballots that are sent without the privacy envelope in South Carolina.


This is just the beginning. The irony is that Trump is the one crying foul yet he's the one pushing for the most underhanded tactics to spoil the election. Or maybe it's not ironic, just business as usual with this fascist gang.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are so few Trumpers around these days I'm beginning to cherish them, helps me blow off steam! I figure Buck lost interest because prey was getting scarce, I think he went to the right wing groups for amusement. Now there's a guy who might join one of these militias just to fuck them over!


Trumpers are traitorous plain and simple.
There’s some mfer a few miles from me hanging an RBG effigy in his yard under drump signs. Remember that.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks like many faith leaders have turned to Biden.








Faith leaders back Biden in sign that evangelical support for Trump is waning


More than 1,600 have endorsed the Democratic candidate, a marked change from 2016 when 80% of white evangelicals backed Trump




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> 100,000 Ballot requests got thrown out, not actual ballots, at least not in this situation. Some ballots ARE being thrown out in South Carolina if they are mailed without the privacy envelope. It's complicated by previous rulings but from here on out, they will throw out ballots that are sent without the privacy envelope in South Carolina.
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning. The irony is that Trump is the one crying foul yet he's the one pushing for the most underhanded tactics to spoil the election. Or maybe it's not ironic, just business as usual with this fascist gang.


Don’t dirty the fascists like that man at least they had kind of an idea to push on their people.
Not just “STFU America I’m king Donald”.
The swear jar is so full


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Looks like many faith leaders have turned to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit they better have a come to Jesus meeting before they go to meet Jesus, js.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> 100,000 Ballot requests got thrown out, not actual ballots, at least not in this situation. Some ballots ARE being thrown out in South Carolina if they are mailed without the privacy envelope. It's complicated by previous rulings but from here on out, they will throw out ballots that are sent without the privacy envelope in South Carolina.
> 
> 
> This is just the beginning. The irony is that Trump is the one crying foul yet he's the one pushing for the most underhanded tactics to spoil the election. Or maybe it's not ironic, just business as usual with this fascist gang.


Ever been to rural sc? It’s not terrific let’s just say that.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2020)

*Donald Trump Did Not in Fact Win This Year's Nobel Peace Prize*

The Norwegian Nobel Committee instead selected the UN World Food Program (WFP), a humanitarian organization focused on providing sustenance to the hungry, as the recipient of its 2020 peace award.








Donald Trump Did Not in Fact Win This Year's Nobel Peace Prize


The president has claimed that the prize selection is rigged




people.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ever been to rural sc? It’s not terrific let’s just say that.


Nice homes there:



Can be had for a mere 4 M bucks. In California, that's what a starter home costs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nice homes there:
> 
> View attachment 4709227
> 
> Can be had for a mere 4 M bucks. In California, that's what a starter home costs.


That's what a bungalow costs in Toronto!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

I figure Donald might try to start a war, it's about all he has left, Iran is a likely target, if he can pull it off, but I figure the attempt will backfire, there is no Casus belli, unless he manufactures one and wants to go it alone. Anybody wanna die for Donald?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Nice homes there:
> 
> View attachment 4709227
> 
> Can be had for a mere 4 M bucks. In California, that's what a starter home costs.


You mentioned in an earlier post you were home schooling your kids because of covid, I imagine they are getting a first class education in American civics! I imagine many young people are, I've almost got my degree in civics from Trump University like many Americans! Almost graduation day too, off to a bright future, wiser for the experience, diploma in hand.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Donald might try to start a war, it's about all he has left, Iran is a likely target, if he can pull it off, but I figure the attempt will backfire, there is no Casus belli, unless he manufactures one and wants to go it alone.* Anybody wanna die for Donald?*


for just one more day of news cycle, then he'll be on to his next mark.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Meidas Touch2 days ago
We are looking for 1,000 patriots to chip in $3.50 before midnight so we can get this billboard up around the country. Here is an ActBlue page preset to $3.50. Please skip that Starbucks and chip in: https://secure.actblue.com/donate/pro...






3.9K


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

Let's see, how did Donald's week from Hell go in the polls? I figure people are holding shit back, waiting for a quiet spell in the news cycle, if they can find one without a mind blowing crises of Donald's creation. Now he wants to pass covid relief, after he let Nancy get a grip on his balls and Mitch is unhappy about giving regular folks and states money. Jesus what a shit show, it just the economy and the fate of tens of millions on the fucking line!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How The First Debate, Trump’s Coronavirus Diagnosis Impacted Polls | NBC News NOW*


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 9, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe that's because they never had slaves or had too resort to adding Amendment's to their Constitution to allow over 50% of their population (women) the equal right to vote/control their own fucking bodies.
> They have been on the right side of History though, far fucking longer than the USA.
> Cool country


We’ve had our moments too but thanks!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 9, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I wish you would quit with all this bullshit of looking through rose colored glasses. This thing is not over by a long shot and your cavalier attitude doesn't help. People need to act like we're behind and vote like their life depends on it, because it does. They have had nearly 4 years to set up stealing this election and they have had lots of outside help. You should be telling people to vote, not this endless everything is alright and it's all over shit. You live in another country and it's quite easy for you to have this attitude, try actually living in this shit storm.


I agree whole heartedly ....... you guys need to come at this hard and it’s still gonna be a shit storm. I’m scared as hell for you all. He’s quickly losing his fucking mind and so are his followers. I doubt this election is the solution but the catalyst for worse to come. And your also right that I have no clue what you guys are feeling, I only know what I feel and it’s not a good feeling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Trumpers are traitorous plain and simple.
> There’s some mfer a few miles from me hanging an RBG effigy in his yard under drump signs. Remember that.


I've been calling them traitors for years here, pioneered the term and called for you folks to use the club of patriotism on the fuckers. A few decades ago they were hanging black people there, they don't really have a problem with masks, at least the hooded kind. I view this as not so much an election, but as a civil war, elections take place between people of good will, the other side not only tolerates this illiberal undemocratic bullshit, the supports it. This is civil war 2, unfinished business and it is about to be settled, their backs are about to be broken. The death count will unfortunately be the same as civil war 1 when the dust settles, most died of disease then too.

These people are family and friends, but they opted out of liberal democracy when they realized it meant equal rights for all and a perceived loss of social statues. They turned into American fascists, an oxymoron describing a moron, to qualify as a patriot or even an American you must bear allegiance to the constitution, immigrants are required to and the natural born are born with responsibilities as well as rights. Most of these selfish bastards are only concerned with their rights, not their responsibilities.

It works like that here too, with slightly different ground rules, the basics are the same though.

Shit 3/4 s of Canada started out as evicted Americans, loyalist who refused to pledge allegiance to the Constitution!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

@captainmorgan you’re right


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

Good morning all & I wish you a happy/safe/wonderful day.
Just gonna to sit back now & sip my Irish coffee (fuck mocha/I use Jameson  ) and burn some Bolivian Wonder Weed & tap my toes/do a jig listening to this.
Anyone into joining me?






Peace out/stay safe/fuck Trump


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> @DIY-HP-LED I wish you would quit with all this bullshit of looking through rose colored glasses. This thing is not over by a long shot and your cavalier attitude doesn't help. People need to act like we're behind and vote like their life depends on it, because it does. They have had nearly 4 years to set up stealing this election and they have had lots of outside help. You should be telling people to vote, not this endless everything is alright and it's all over shit. You live in another country and it's quite easy for you to have this attitude, try actually living in this shit storm.


I stopped reading his posts a long time ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning all & I wish you a happy/safe/wonderful day.
> Just gonna to sit back now & sip my Irish coffee (fuck mocha/I use Jameson  ) and burn some Bolivian Wonder Weed & tap my toes/do a jig listening to this.
> Anyone into joining me?
> 
> ...


um it's 5:09 am..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are so few Trumpers around these days I'm beginning to cherish them, helps me blow off steam! I figure Buck lost interest because prey was getting scarce, I think he went to the right wing groups for amusement. Now there's a guy who might join one of these militias just to fuck them over!


Bucky should be back in two days if he so chooses; i can't believe everything he's missed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> um it's 5:09 am..


Where I'm at it's 7:13 AM
What's your point?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Bucky should be back in two days if he so chooses; i can't believe everything he's missed.


Where's he been?
His absence has been notable


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning all & I wish you a happy/safe/wonderful day.
> Just gonna to sit back now & sip my Irish coffee (fuck mocha/I use Jameson  ) and burn some Bolivian Wonder Weed & tap my toes/do a jig listening to this.
> Anyone into joining me?
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I stopped reading his posts a long time ago.


No, you haven't, otherwise they wouldn't've bothered you
It's inconceivable


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No, you haven't, otherwise they wouldn't've bothered you


My ignore list is growing


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where I'm at it's 7:13 AM
> What's your point?


I was wondering the same thing? I’m about to hit the gummie bear jar and roll up the quick release joint lol. Then it’s the hot tub with a coffee and Bailey’s. Then the chores begin


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I agree whole heartedly ....... you guys need to come at this hard and it’s still gonna be a shit storm. I’m scared as hell for you all. He’s quickly losing his fucking mind and so are his followers. I doubt this election is the solution but the catalyst for worse to come. And your also right that I have no clue what you guys are feeling, I only know what I feel and it’s not a good feeling.


the whitmer thing was very disturbing and no one is telling him 'no'- still. we're americans used to over-indulgence and airing our dirty laundry on social media..our natural habitat is being altered..the small furry animals are running for cover- think Bambi.

i personally look forward to *everyone's *opinion here- i often glean a line or two from posts which makes it all click and opens a new pathway. if it wasn't for that persons efforts i would be less educated and i thank you.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where's he been?
> His absence has been notable


@Unclebaldrick ?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Michigan man receives 13 stitches after slicing his hand on razor blades attached to a Trump-Pence sign


A Michigan man had his hand sliced open Wednesday by razor blades found on a Trump-Pence 2020 sign that he was trying to remove.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I was wondering the same thing? I’m about to hit the gummie bear jar and roll up the quick release joint lol. Then it’s the hot tub with a coffee and Bailey’s. Then the chores begin


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do, especially now in the Age of COVID-19/Trump.
Life is short & happiness/glee fleeting, so I live every moment as if I'm standing at the Gallows Gate, which I actually am considering the infection rate in my area & my situation.
Yea, now in the Age of Trump & his Virus, I wake up, read the news reports about what Trump Tweeted/did in the last 12 hours, pour a cup of coffee paired with a nip of the Irish, smoke my pipe & sigh
It gives me some sort of solace at least, the whiskey & the herb.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> @Unclebaldrick ?


Uncle Buck


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I was wondering the same thing? I’m about to hit the gummie bear jar and roll up the quick release joint lol. Then it’s the hot tub with a coffee and Bailey’s. Then the chores begin


what did you make them with?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Uncle Buck


i'm calling on @Unclebaldrick to explain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where's he been?
> His absence has been notable


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

uhhh buh-bye Mr. Plastic, Cory Gardner..thanks for the PPE and supplies YOU FVCK FACE!



*Larimer County Elections has sent your ballot.*
Questions? Call Larimer County Elections at (970) 498-7820 or email us [email protected].
Visit GoVoteColorado.gov for more election information.
Manage Contact Preferences | Unsubscribe
You are receiving this email because was used to sign up for Ballot Delivery Notifications at https://larimer.ballottrax.net. To keep our e-mails out of your spam/junk mail folder, please add us to your address book.
Delivered by BallotTrax
9501 E Northfield Blvd
Denver CO 80238


*Gov. Jared Polis to extend Colorado’s mask order as COVID-19 hospitalizations continue to rise*
*“This is the most worried I’ve been since mid-July,” the governor said Friday*








Gov. Jared Polis to extend Colorado’s mask order as COVID-19 hospitalizations continue to rise


Gov. Jared Polis on Friday announced he plans to extend Colorado’s statewide mask mandate for another 30 days as hospitalizations for the coronavirus continue to increase.




www.denverpost.com


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No, you haven't, otherwise they wouldn't've bothered you
> It's inconceivable


Apparently you didn't understand my post. I said: "I stopped reading his posts a long time ago".
Meaning I did read his posts but stopped because of the content.........haven't read any of his posts in weeks.
Not that it's any of your business.
Have a nice day.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

There's trouble in Texas, for the republicans, a big voter suppression tactic just failed in court. Joe is within striking distance and if he gets Texas, he might have over 400ECVs, there might even be a senate seat too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Judge Rules Against Texas Limit Of One Drop-Off Site Per County For Absentee Ballots


The decision says the limit is a burden for elderly and disabled voters, who are at particular risk for the coronavirus, because it requires them to travel to more crowded locations to cast votes.




www.npr.org





*Judge Rules Against Texas Limit Of One Drop-Off Site Per County For Absentee Ballots*

A federal judge has blocked a Texas plan to limit voters to one location per county for dropping off absentee ballots in the upcoming election. The decision says the restriction places an undue burden on older and disabled citizens.

The limit was imposed last week as Texas experienced a surge in requests for absentee ballots, even though most Texans aren't eligible to vote that way.

Gov. Greg Abbott announced that he was helping to protect election security by allowing only one drop-off site per county. Democrats accused Abbott of trying to suppress the vote.

Judge Robert Pitman's ruling sides with The League of United Latin American Citizens which sued to get the drop-off limit reversed.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

This is from Fox news! Perhaps they want to motivate the base? This won't stop democrats, they want to add to the pile and make it as large as they can, a mere win will not do. If you wanted Trump out, would you stay home because you figured there were enough votes against him, or add to the mountain?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Democratic ballots more than double Republican ballots during early voting


A flood of Democratic ballots have already been recorded in states with early voting across the nation, more than doubling the number of Republican ballots received so far.




www.foxnews.com





*Democratic ballots more than double Republican ballots during early voting*
*Over 8 million Americans have cast their vote for the 2020 General Election*


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> No, you haven't, otherwise they wouldn't've bothered you
> It's inconceivable


You can still see that they posted when other people quote him - his name still shows up and it says "you are ignoring this person". So, we know he's posting but we don't bother to read them.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's trouble in Texas, for the republicans, a big voter suppression tactic just failed in court. Joe is within striking distance and if he gets Texas, he might have over 400ECVs, there might even be a senate seat too.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of 2012 when then Governor Rick Scott gave us 3 machines where there used to be 50. people standing in line for hours, i drove down to N Lauderdale where supervisor of elections was and voted there.

that creepy, bald fvcker wasn't going to stop me from voting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Now why would Lindsey not want a covid test? Is he trying to get closer to Trump? Perhaps he got too close already and caught covid? This is a very strange and unhelpful thing Lindsey that has done, like Donald, a covid diagnosis would end his campaign and put him in quarantine. We all know Lindsey lies and will do anything to stay in power.









South Carolina US Senate debate changes format after Lindsey Graham refuses to take Covid-19 test


The South Carolina Senate debate scheduled for Friday night between Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham and his Democratic challenger Jaime Harrison has changed formats after Graham rejected Harrison's request to take another Covid test.




www.cnn.com





*South Carolina US Senate debate changes format after Lindsey Graham refuses to take Covid-19 test*

(CNN)The South Carolina Senate debate scheduled for Friday night between Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham and his Democratic challenger Jamie Harrison has changed formats after Graham rejected Harrison's request to take another Covid test.

The two candidates will now "take part in individual interviews ... where they will be asked a series of questions from the forum moderator and panelists," a live blog for the forum, which is hosted by local TV station WSPA, announced. CNN has reached out to both Nexstar Media Group and the South Carolina Chamber of Commerce, the sponsors of the debate, for a comment on this development.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what did you make them with?


Infused coconut oil


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do, especially now in the Age of COVID-19/Trump.
> Life is short & happiness/glee fleeting, so I live every moment as if I'm standing at the Gallows Gate, which I actually am considering the infection rate in my area & my situation.
> Yea, now in the Age of Trump & his Virus, I wake up, read the news reports about what Trump Tweeted/did in the last 12 hours, pour a cup of coffee paired with a nip of the Irish, smoke my pipe & sigh
> It gives me some sort of solace at least, the whiskey & the herb.


I hear ya ....... after all these years of treating my body as a temple (by feeding it with every 
drug known to man) I’m probably in the high risk bracket lol. Just started working from home again. Don’t think I’ll be going back .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Infused coconut oil View attachment 4709675View attachment 4709676


Look like mine


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

If this idiot didn't have the nuclear codes this would be hilarious.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314849614563024897


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

Now this is hilarious, but only because it will drive tRUmp crazy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

It begins again, but many cogs in the wheels are down with covid, but he still has Dr. Scott Atlas and that witch doctor demon sperm woman. Perhaps his own Dr. Connelly will personally approve it? So perhaps this shit saves Donald's life and now he is gonna use it as a miracle cure, there have been many doses manufactured already and they are awaiting the results of proper clinical trials the result of which are not too far away. Donald is going to use (abuse) this like a snake oil salesman if he can and fuck things up royalty in the process of toting it.

Donald is down for the count, even with this treatment and the other antivirals, he was on Hannity the other night coughing, hacking and gasping between lies. He looks like a made up corpse on his green screen appearances and is stupider and more confused than ever. He wants to hit the road with rallies and had to cancel Florida among other things, besides, he's running out of staff and secret service agents, many are either exposed or sick. The WH is a covid hotspot and the POTUS a super spreader, those are just the high points and Donald is sick in bed most of the time.









Trump sparks new FDA concerns with praise of 'miracle' treatment


President Trump's public praise for an experimental coronavirus antibody treatment is putting new pressure on the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to quickly give emergency clearance to a drug he has touted as a "




thehill.com





*Trump sparks new FDA concerns with praise of 'miracle' treatment*

President Trump's public praise for an experimental coronavirus antibody treatment is putting new pressure on the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to quickly give emergency clearance to a drug he has touted as a "miracle."

Doctors think the drugs show promise as a potential treatment of COVID-19, though Trump has created confusion by quickly elevating them to a cure.

"They call them therapeutic, but to me it wasn’t therapeutic,” Trump said in a video he tweeted on Wednesday, five days after receiving the experimental treatment from the biotech company Regeneron.

Trump said that he felt better immediately after taking the drugs.

“I call that a cure,” he said. “It’s a cure."

But by placing himself in the middle of the drug evaluation process, Trump is once again igniting concerns that politics is encroaching on science at a crucial time.

The pressure threatens to undermine confidence in government regulators and turn the science of drug evaluation into yet another political dispute, confusing Americans and sowing distrust about helpful therapies.

Former FDA Commissioner Scott Gottlieb said the agency should grant emergency authorization to antibody treatments like the one Trump took, and people shouldn't be so quick to attack such a promising therapy.

"I hope people don't shoot at these drugs because there's this political veneer over access to this. We should just look at the scientific merits," Gottlieb said Friday on CNBC.

Gottlieb also said the safety bar for antibody treatments is lower than it is for vaccines because the science for antibodies is better understood.

"These drugs, based on the data we've seen publicly, probably meet the bar for an emergency use authorization. They're different from a vaccine, a vaccine you're going to have a much higher threshold for safety," Gottlieb said.

Two companies have filed for emergency use authorization for antibody drugs in the past week: Regeneron and Eli Lilly. The treatment from Eli Lilly consists of a single monoclonal antibody, while the treatment from Regeneron consists of a cocktail of antibodies.

Monoclonal antibodies are lab-generated versions of one of the human body's main defenses against pathogens.

Doctors and health experts think antibody drugs could be a bridge to a COVID-19 vaccine, but have cautioned that the results to date are very preliminary and longer studies are needed.

"I think there's an efficacy signal here. But it's a very selective part of the patient population," said Jesse Goodman, a professor at Georgetown University who was FDA's chief scientific officer during the Obama administration.

Regeneron issued a press release touting its preliminary results, but has not publicly released any data. According to the company, a high dose of its drug led to reduced levels of the virus in non-hospitalized patients with mild to moderate symptoms.

Eli Lilly's submission was based on studies showing that its antibody treatment reduces hospitalizations and serious complications.

There's no evidence Regeneron's antibody therapy was responsible for Trump's apparent recovery.

But in the days since his COVID-19 diagnosis, Trump has seized on the promise of the treatments and claimed they will be broadly available to the public for free.

“We’re going to make them available immediately; we have an emergency use authorization that I want to get signed immediately," Trump said in a separate video posted Thursday.

Yet the companies themselves have said there will only be a limited amount of doses available. Regeneron will have just 300,000 doses available by the end of the year, which is only enough to last one week, given the current rate of infections.

Eli Lilly has said it will be similarly limited, with 1 million doses.

On Friday, federal officials said they are confident that if emergency authorization is granted, the administration will be able to purchase enough of the drugs to treat vulnerable populations.

"We feel comfortable that upon an [emergency use authorization] being granted that we will have enough to take care of the Americans that need that from a clinical perspective," said Paul Mango, the deputy chief of staff for policy at the Department of Health and Human Services.

Trump's fixation on the antibody treatment is reminiscent of his promotion of convalescent plasma and hydroxychloroquine.

In both cases, the FDA issued an emergency use authorization for unproven therapies after coming under apparent pressure from the White House.

Even though antibody drugs may be effective, Trump's effusive praise and pressure campaign runs the risk of leading the public to think the FDA's decision was driven by politics, not science.

"I think there is the concern, especially with the past things that happened, that this undermines public perception on the independence of FDA and the credibility of their decisions," Goodman said.

Trump gives overview of COVID-19 case in first on-camera interview...
Trump and his allies attempt to reframe 25th Amendment talk by...
Medical groups, led by the Infectious Diseases Society of America, urged FDA not to rush its decision, and to make sure any authorization or approval is based on "established scientific standards."

"Promising results among small numbers of patients to approaches that include antibody therapies are not a substitute for the rigorous scientific review that is essential to ensuring the safety and effectiveness of medicines," the groups said in a joint statement.

"Relying on such limited data can put patients at risk of adverse events, and an EUA can reduce the ability to conduct the clinical trials that are needed to assess the safety and efficacy of antibody treatments."


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

tRUmpolini will give a speech from the WH balcony today, it would be nice to see his body hung from this same balcony in the future.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmpolini will give a speech from the WH balcony today, it would be nice to see his body hung from this same balcony in the future.


TrUmpita


Don’t cry for me Americaaaa.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Well at least covid got Donald out of the next debate, it would have been a townhall style meeting with the public asking the questions. If you thought Donald's last debate was an unmitigated disaster for him...









Debate commission cancels Oct. 15 Biden-Trump showdown


The co-chair of the Commission on Presidential Debates had rejected efforts by Trump’s campaign to clear him for in-person participation in the town hall-style forum.




www.politico.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

*Lincoln Project Mocks Trump With Fake Retro Ad Pushing Covid Drug *





The Lincoln Project mocks Trump's past as a pitchman with a fake retro commercial mocking Trump pushing an experimental Covid-19 treatment.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Infused coconut oil View attachment 4709675View attachment 4709676


strain?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2020)

I can’t help thinking trump has studied the expressions and motion, cadence and posturing etc. of Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam Husain and others.
Or is he simply Evil Reincarnated?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Maybe that's because they never had slaves or had too resort to adding Amendment's to their Constitution to allow over 50% of their population (women) the equal right to vote/control their own fucking bodies.
> They have been on the right side of History though, far fucking longer than the USA.
> Cool country


Some good points Jim but when you do a little research on the Canadian government’s past treatment of indigenous peoples, you will have a less favourable view of Canada’s history. 

At least I did, anyway.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> strain?


Candy cream


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Some good points Jim but when you do a little research on the Canadian government’s past treatment of indigenous peoples, you will have a less favourable view of Canada’s history.
> 
> At least I did, anyway.


Ya we suck too . And yup slavery as well. As well as women suffrage and illegal abortions. We just keep it onthe down low


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Rant #3
*Keith Olbermann No. 3: Trump's Holy Grail Just Disappeared*





The Worst Person in the World With Keith Olbermann Episode #3: Trump's Thug Bill Barr has just informed him that "The Durham Report" which Trump believes will allow him to arrest Obama, Biden, Hillary, Emperor Palpatine, Emmanuel Goldstein, Tracy Flick and everybody else he doesn't like, won't be issued until AFTER the election. An in-depth look at Barr, yet another Trump toady who will now be thrown into the bottomless pit for displeasing Clorox Don.

And in the day's headlines: Trump will host a campaign event at the White House even though he's infected with COVID-19 because apparently he...missed some people LAST time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya we suck too . And yup slavery as well. As well as women suffrage and illegal abortions. We just keep it onthe down low


It’s simply the by product of a civilization that is born from colonialism. More specifically, white colonialism. 

If we do our part to tell the true history of our countries, we can learn and improve. Let’s keep talking about it and let’s keep improving.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

If we get tRUmp out of office, someone needs to put a bullet in this MFer.










Climate Science Denial Network Behind Great Barrington Declaration – Byline Times


The ‘think-tank’ behind the Great Barrington Declaration is part-funded by right-wing American billionaire Charles Koch




bylinetimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I can’t help thinking trump has studied the expressions and motion, cadence and posturing etc. of Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam Husain and others.
> Or is he simply Evil Reincarnated?


No, the posture goes with arrogance


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My ignore list is growing


Yikes. I think you are cooler than the other side of the pillow. 

Hopefully you could read this message.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yikes. I think you are cooler than the other side of the pillow.
> 
> Hopefully you could read this message.







SH420


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

Well it's time for that uncomfortable talk, pardon to get him out or risk what he might do before Jan 20th, especially if he gets landslided. I'd like to see him and a bunch of others lined up on a wall and shot for treason, but that's just me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Well it's time for that uncomfortable talk, pardon to get him out or risk what he might do before Jan 20th, especially if he gets landslided. I'd like to see him and a bunch of others lined up on a wall and shot for treason, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709774


Not my fight but I would say fuck him. I don’t think having him lose would be worse than him spinning this as he was forced to do it due to the “witch hunt”. That’s contingent on him losing though and chances are he will. I love the smell of desperation .


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

I think he needs to go on trial for treason as a example to anyone else that thinks about trying to corrupt the government with foreign help.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

More bad news for team treason.










A senior warning sign for Trump: 'Go Biden' cry at Villages


THE VILLAGES, Fla. (AP) — Sara Branscome’s golf cart whizzed down the smooth asphalt path that winds through The Villages, the nation’s largest retirement community, an expanse of beautiful homes, shops and entertainment venues that bills itself as “Florida’s Friendliest Hometown.”




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

No deal, Donald won't resign, he'll go down swinging, resignation means prison. Any Pence pardon would be ruled corrupt by the SCOTUS and Hell would freeze over before the NY state AG dropped the charges. Perhaps they can make the moron believe all the this shit will magically go away though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If we get tRUmp out of office, someone needs to put a bullet in this MFer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And his son. Apparently teachers are, well you watch. My aunt and great grandmother we’re teachers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> More bad news for team treason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jinx


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been saying firing squad all along. He’s a big boy, he can handle it. BAHAHAHA


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If this idiot didn't have the nuclear codes this would be hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314849614563024897


The Light & the Darkness
Yin-yang
Good vs Evil
Us vs Them
Please fucking vote (invoke the 25th?)


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)

Little preview of tRUmps speech later today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve been saying firing squad all along. He’s a big boy, he can handle it. BAHAHAHA


He should have an appointment at The Hague. Hanging works for me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I can’t help thinking trump has studied the expressions and motion, cadence and posturing etc. of Mussolini, Hitler, Saddam Husain and others.
> Or is he simply Evil Reincarnated?


Trump never studied a fucking thing in his life, he's just todays dominant/prime example of fucked up human DNA.
There have been many examples throughout history of pure fucking evil, like Nero, Caligula, the Marque de Sade, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, but in the future when the Historian's look back & rank the despots/murderers/madmen that were the basic/root cause of the failure of Humankind, I think Trump will have achieved a unique placement, that he being the worst of the worst.
He will be/has been personally responsible for the tearing apart of the United States of America, and we as a Nation will never, fucking ever, recover from the 4 years that Trump was POTUS.
He has changed America forever.
Fucking fact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Vote the fuck out and at least you will see justice, it might be too mild a fate for you, but for Donald it will be a nightmare in Hell and he knows it, his worst fears are about to come true. What are you most afraid of? Multiply it by ten and the real panic has not set in yet, that comes later.

I feel America will recover from this, it wasn't only a single point failure either, there is lot's of blame to go around. Trump gathered every asshole in America to his banner, when they go down the field will be clear for a spell. After breakthrough comes exploitation, removing the republicans electoral advantages and corruption with H.R.-1 and other legislative measures. Going after the disinformation infrastructure that supports these treasonous fucks including fox and face book, changing terrorist laws and removing guns from those affiliated with terrorist "militias". There is much that can be done to step on these pricks, they are now a national security issue and the FBI will be onside heart and soul.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

I'll bet there will be so much work for the FBI that retired and honorably resigned special agents will be called back on a voluntary basis, there might be several thousand who would pull an extra year or two over this. It could help clean up a lot of details and keep many grand juries busy for awhile.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

I can see a special independent counsel/prosecutor (s) in the future and many retired or former DOJ alumni among them. These are the same people who signed letters of outrage and filed petitions against Trump and Barr's abuses in the DOJ and government. There has been so much crime committed these past 4 years, it is simply daunting and Donald was not the only one committing it either, his henchmen, minions and cronies were criming too. I figure this mountain of shit is gonna be tackled with the help of retired DOJ and FBI agents and there are thousands of experienced people available who can head up many teams of investigators. 

Trump ain't gone yet, but it might be time to think about a post Trump world, if you've already voted and can do no more to help toss his ass in the trash can of history. The point is justice will and can be done, there are ways of tackling the mountain of crime quickly, there are resources and there will be the desire, enthusiasm in fact. Often government officials, like cops are not accountable, but what is starting to happen, with murdering cops, will happen to Donald and his henchmen. From the street to the White House, you will see justice done and laws change.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Oct 10, 2020)

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/10/donald-trump-covid-19-white-house.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

*Let's talk about Republican Senators turning on Trump....*


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump never studied a fucking thing in his life, he's just todays dominant/prime example of fucked up human DNA.
> There have been many examples throughout history of pure fucking evil, like Nero, Caligula, the Marque de Sade, Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Pol Pot, but in the future when the Historian's look back & rank the despots/murderers/madmen that were the basic/root cause of the failure of Humankind, I think Trump will have achieved a unique placement, that he being the worst of the worst.
> He will be/has been personally responsible for the tearing apart of the United States of America, and we as a Nation will never, fucking ever, recover from the 4 years that Trump was POTUS.
> He has changed America forever.
> Fucking fact.


Your right Jim, he has changed America but I think more that that, he’s validated racism and violence against anyone who opposes racism. That has brought into play the deplorables who previously hid like the slugs they are. Even though I’m worried as hell this shit is going to blow up I have a strong belief it will get better. You all now know that, yes, one person can easily change the course of a nation, good or (in this case) bad, and will fight hard to never let it happen again. Could be the gummies talking as they are rose coloured .


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump has finally been endorsed by someone:









Taliban supports Trump reelection


In an interview with CBS News on Saturday, the Taliban said it hopes President Trump will win reelection.




thehill.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I feel America will recover from this


America did recover from Lincoln/JFK/MLK/RFK's assassinations/1 Civil & 2 World War's & the Great Depression/Recession, but this is not the same
Trump has fucking built his foundation on division, too exploit for his own personal gain, the differences between Americans, literally tearing this country in half.
You wear a face mask?
You live in a Blue state?
Your a Mexican/Muslim/Puerto Rican?
A refugee/immigrant?
A Democrat?
LGBTQIA?
An Atheist/Agnostic?
From California or New York?
If you answered yes to any of the above, you are a danger/threat/useless in the limited minds of Trump & his supporters & therfore must be eliminated/silenced/ignored.
Trump & his policies are supported by 97% of registered Republican voters which equates into the fact that around 1/3 of America today is seriously fucked in the mind.
Coupled with COVID-19 & it's subsequent effects on the Society at large, Trump & his actions & his supporters have placed this Nation in it's most perilous position since it's founding in my opinion.
I like history & what I am seeing happening today in this country is fucking frightening
Too many similarities with failed societies.
We better wake the fuck up soon, because it's getting really, really close too the edge of that proverbial cliff.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 10, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Trump has finally been endorsed by someone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who do you think will use it to their advantage, Biden or Trump?
I'm curious


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> America did recover from Lincoln/JFK/MLK/RFK's assassinations/1 Civil & 2 World War's & the Great Depression/Recession, but this is not the same
> Trump has fucking built his foundation on division, too exploit for his own personal gain, the differences between Americans, literally tearing this country in half.
> You wear a face mask?
> You live in a Blue state?
> ...


If Trump and covid never bitch slapped America back to reality and the smell of coffee, nothing will. The bigger the fuck up, the bigger the change, America needs big change and the time has arrived, Donald moved up the date by a decade. I never said it would be easy, or that some of these assholes won't go down without a fight, that there won't be persistent pockets of them, or they won't get elected any more. I do believe their political backs have been broken, first with the public and then by the government. America like many other modern societies is a multicultural multiracial society, social division based on racism and bigotry are a dangerous force, as America has illustrated, one that can be exploited by enemies both foreign and domestic. This has become not just a national security issue for America, but an existential one too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Maybe the Republicans can come up with a virtual Donald, incase he dies or gets sick, maybe do a rubber cast of his face and stick it on one of those Japanese humanoid robots that could speak from the balcony daily. It should be doable, it wouldn't require much memory or processing power, shit ya could run Donald's brain with a low end, low power old processor and a decent speech synthesizer. Just the moving motor parts need high end processing and he could be remote controlled to keep things simple... Digital Donald ver 1.0


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Been there done that, maybe the RNC can talk to Disney...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

More bad news for Trump
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Federal judge in Pennsylvania denies Trump campaign voting policy challenges in major ruling


A federal judge in Pennsylvania has denied the Trump campaign and Republican Party's bid to make ballot dropboxes in Pennsylvania unconstitutional, in a resounding defeat for the campaign's challenges to voting policy in a key battleground state.




www.cnn.com





*Federal judge in Pennsylvania denies Trump campaign voting policy challenges in major ruling*

(CNN)A federal judge in Pennsylvania has denied the Trump campaign and Republican Party's bid to make ballot dropboxes in Pennsylvania unconstitutional, in a resounding defeat for the campaign's challenges to voting policy in a key battleground state.

Judge Nicholas Ranjan of the Western District of Pennsylvania court on Saturday also refused to throw out policies in Pennsylvania allowing signatures on mail-in ballots to not strictly match the voters' signature on file with the state and requiring poll workers to live in the county where they will work on Election Day.

He also rejected Republicans' fears of voter fraud, saying it's possible but not proven likely.
"While Plaintiffs may not need to prove actual voter fraud, they must at least prove that such fraud is 'certainly impending.' They haven't met that burden. At most, they have pieced together a sequence of uncertain assumptions," Ranjan wrote in the 138-page opinion.

Ranjan, who was appointed to the bench by Trump, noted that Pennsylvania's state officials and state Supreme Court settled many of questions of voting already for the November election.

"The Court finds that the election regulations put in place by the General Assembly and implemented by Defendants do not significantly burden any right to vote. They are rational. They further important state interests. They align with the Commonwealth's elaborate election-security measures. They do not run afoul of the United States Constitution. They will not otherwise be second-guessed by this Court," he wrote.

The Trump campaign's general counsel Matthew Morgan said in a statement Saturday that the campaign plans to appeal the ruling, calling Pennsylvania's voting system, including dropboxes, "radical."

Pennsylvania Attorney General Josh Shapiro called the ruling "a win for voters and our democracy," adding in a statement: "We have been in court for months protecting the right to vote and working to get this outcome for all of you. Vote by mail or in person, however you choose. Your vote will count."

Republicans in Pennsylvania already have challenges to the state's voting provisions before the US Supreme Court.
Pennsylvania's Supreme Court previously allowed election officials to count mail-in ballots received up to three days after the election, even if the postmark was illegible. That ruling would allow votes of thousands of Pennsylvanians that could have been rejected for arriving after Election Day to be counted.

Lawyers for Republicans filed an emergency petition with the high court asking it to block the decision.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe the Republicans can come up with a virtual Donald, incase he dies or gets sick, maybe do a rubber cast of his face and stick it on one of those Japanese humanoid robots that could speak from the balcony daily. It should be doable, it wouldn't require much memory or processing power, shit ya could run Donald's brain with a low end, low power old processor and a decent speech synthesizer. Just the moving motor parts need high end processing and he could be remote controlled to keep things simple... Digital Donald ver 1.0


I hope to fuck nobody mentions cryogenics to Trump. The last thing the future needs is him coming back.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope to fuck nobody mentions cryogenics to Trump. The last thing the future needs is him coming back.....


Unlike Jesus, Cheeto Jesus won't rise from the dead, though he will always be in the heart of his base and many of them will weep for him and what they imagine could have been. They will continue to dry their tears with the stars and bars for sometime to come, though the statues they worship are becoming scarce.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope to fuck nobody mentions cryogenics to Trump. The last thing the future needs is him coming back.....


Burning at the stake works for that.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I hear ya ....... after all these years of treating my body as a temple (by feeding it with every
> drug known to man) I’m probably in the high risk bracket lol. Just started working from home again. Don’t think I’ll be going back .


nobody's oging


Budley Doright said:


> Candy cream


i want it.

*Candy Cream* is a typically indica-structured plant which develops dense buds along its many side-branches. It was bred from crossing Blue Black with Maple Leaf Indica and White Rhino. This 90% indica *strain* has a rich, sweet caramel flavour with earthy undertones.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 10, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope to fuck nobody mentions cryogenics to Trump. The last thing the future needs is him coming back.....


isn't he going to be in hall of presidents at disney? i think he's there already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 10, 2020)

Here are all the current political forecasts as of today, a run through the states using different models.
*ALL 2020 Presidential Election Forecasts | 2020 Election Analysis*


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> nobody's oging
> 
> 
> i want it.
> ...


It’s not superb but works well with edibles. Got master kush, rock star and a couple of others but the master is amazing


----------



## topcat (Oct 10, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope to fuck nobody mentions cryogenics to Trump. The last thing the future needs is him coming back.....


Unlikely. Far too many syllables for Individual 1 to rassle with.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s not superb but works well with edibles. Got master kush, rock star and a couple of others but the master is amazing View attachment 4710301


Beauty.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2020)

I think it’s fine now to say the word Fascist or Nazi in speaking of Republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I think it’s fine now to say the word Fascist or Nazi in speaking of Republicans.


Not just Donald made it so, the elected republicans continued support of him, along with a fanatical largely racist base immune to facts and reality made them fit the definition of fascist to a T, they defined themselves.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not just Donald made it so, the elected republicans continued support of him, along with a fanatical largely racist base immune to facts and reality made them fit the definition of *fascist to a T*, they defined themselves.


more like to a Q.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2020)

Republican Fascist Party of Mussolini now reappearing in the USA! When I was young everyone was Antifa and damn proud of it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republican Fascist Party of Mussolini *Wussolini* now reappearing in the USA! When I was young everyone was Antifa and damn proud of it!


FIFY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republican Fascist Party of Mussolini now reappearing in the USA! When I was young everyone was Antifa and damn proud of it!


You always had them, it's just now they are all congregated and concentrated in the republican party and those who support Trump and what he really stands for. Many people view political polarization as a negative force, but it always happens before major political and social change. Trump and Trumpism moved that change up by a decade and destroyed the republican brand for generations to come. Fortunately they were lead by a polarizing criminal moron with an IQ of 78, who is both socially and emotionally retarded, and who also happens to have covid, along with his election team.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

the grasping of the lapels are my all time favorite..Denver after shooting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

What history lessons will be taught to children in schools over the next 5 years say? After they reopen that is.
What will these mostly liberal women teachers say about these times, the people and parties on both sides?
What teaching resources will they use and how will the narrative of history play out then?
During and after the trials, the commissions and congressional hearings. After the rocks are turned over and the slimy things crawl out into the sunlight and are stomped by Uncle Sam.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

why would Antifa wear an backwards american flag on their shirt?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What history lessons will be taught to children in schools over the next 5 years say? After they reopen that is.
> What will these mostly liberal women teachers say about these times, the people and parties on both sides?
> What teaching resources will they use and how will the narrative of history play out then?
> During and after the trials, the commissions and congressional hearings. After the rocks are turned over and the slimy things crawl out into the sunlight and are stomped by Uncle Sam.


one of trumps programs included billions for the re-write of confederate history- can't remember he keeps topping himself with one crazy thing after another..hard to keep it all straight these days.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

of course Mnuchin is still willing..you better you bet.









White House economic adviser says Mnuchin "may" go above $2.2 trillion in stimulus offer


The coronavirus pandemic has brought countries to a standstill. In many places, as countries reopen, Covid-19 cases are on the rise. Follow here for the latest.




www.cnn.com










we've stopped spending *and will bring this country to it's knees*..you better, you better, you bet.

continue brothers and sisters *no unnecessary purchases including grocery* until after the election- *stronger than the vote, it is.*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 11, 2020)

Locksmith helps save Utah woman who wrote '911' on her hand in a silent plea for help


A woman being held in her Midway, Utah, home was rescued Friday after she wrote "911" on her hand to signal that she needed help.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

*NEW A+ Rated Poll: Joe Biden Leads 12% Nationally*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)

Joe is up in Florida by 11 points! If that is true, DeSantis will have to work overtime to fuck up the election. They count mail in early there and if Biden is ahead by 10 points we should know early on election night. Donald's traveling covid hotspot is due for a visit on Monday for another super spreader event and the state is crippled with covid already.

CNN says Joe is ahead by 11 points in Florida and Donald's drop could be more yet. *Vote, add to the popular vote at least, add to his humiliation and repudiation, do it fur yer Uncle Sam!*

Penn +13, AZ +8, NV +6, FL +11, WS +5, MI +8, IW + 5
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This is the only battleground state Trump is polling ahead*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Good morning & have a great fucking day 






We'll overcome Trump/COVID-19, we know this, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2020)

California GOP accused of setting up unofficial ballot drop-off boxes across state


Ballot boxes pertaining to be official have been set up in several locations across California—and their legality has been brought into question.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good morning & have a great fucking day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The polls say Trump is done and science says there is hope for covid, more importantly there will be treatments and vaccines. Most important of all there will be responsible government and national public health measures to reduce the spread. Keep the faith , vote and get others to as well! If Trump is losing in your state, pile on, add to the humiliation and repudiation, the popular vote counts towards a mandate too, it's the best poll of all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> California GOP accused of setting up unofficial ballot drop-off boxes across state
> 
> 
> Ballot boxes pertaining to be official have been set up in several locations across California—and their legality has been brought into question.
> ...


Someone is going to jail and it was expected to happen, this will be no "unsolved mystery". It must have been in a close district, California is so blue this tactic would be like a snowflake in Hell statewide.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Just an addendum to this fucked up thread.





This is America today.
We hate each other
No more hiding or ducking or shying away from the fact that we as a Nation, are literally dying/killing each other as a result of Trump
Your a Republican?
You deserve to die
Your a Democrate?
You deserve to die.
Jesus. Mary & fucking Joseph, how can one simple, albeit charismatic individual fucking destroy this/our/my World?
Why didn't/wasn't he stopped?
November 3rd, 2020 actually means shit now, the damage is irreversible.
So sorry, but the horse has left the fucking gate & there really is no going back now I'm afraid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2020)

We made it through the civil war and healed, the confederate losers are trying to do it again after 150 + years, need to send them back under their rocks again.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just an addendum to this fucked up thread.
> 
> View attachment 4711689
> 
> ...


I’m afraid your mostly correct BUT, if your nation (the deplorables and brainwashed) wakes up to what he has done to not only your citizens but the world then that’s the first step in redemption. I think the struggle to right the course of your nation is first the election, then showing the true colours of this asshat and is family once his immunity is gone, in a court of justice.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> We made it through the civil war and healed, the confederate losers are trying to do it again after 150 + years, need to send them back under their rocks again.


I’m not sure them hiding is a great solution but I get it. Not sure of the best way to deal with the issues. One problem is you guys have armed (to the teeth) every fucking nut out there. But yes there is that “all encompassing” amendment . I dread that the week after Election Day will define your course .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just an addendum to this fucked up thread.
> 
> View attachment 4711689
> 
> ...


The past sometimes goes down swinging James, change is painful and this is that pain. Mostly female liberal teachers will teach this history to a generation of school kids, what will the narrative be? The republican brand and Trumpism are about to be repudiated, if the polls are accurate and America should move forward. Sure you will still have racist who will sell you out over hate, but they will be broken, scattered and under attack. The 2022 republican party will be the Qnon party, filled with racist lunatics who will vomit up unelectable morons.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2020)

Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Happy Columbus Day!


Columbus was a butcher that killed many indigenous people in our country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Here is a discussion by the guys who run 538 about the election polling models, get a look behind the statistics.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Model Talk: Trump's Position Worsens l FiveThirtyEight Politics Podcast*





In this installment of Model Talk, Nate Silver and Galen Druke discuss the latests movements in the 2020 election forecasts.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just an addendum to this fucked up thread.
> 
> View attachment 4711689
> 
> ...







__





A farmer made a giant Biden-Harris sign out of hay bales. It was set on fire the next day.






www.msn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got his message across even more effectively, even to here! How many would have driven by? How many saw it on the news or face book? Cost was 19 bales of Hay, what effect will it have locally and statewide? Priceless, way more attention than the sign would have generated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

The violence and acting out on the part of the Trumpers is anger, people get angry when they figure they are holding the shit end of life's stick, when their desires have been thwarted. Expect more acting out and violence as it sinks in they are losers, I think it will be sporadic and emotionally driven with no overall plan, random violence.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a discussion by the guys who run 538 about the election polling models, get a look behind the statistics.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Model Talk: Trump's Position Worsens l FiveThirtyEight Politics Podcast*
> 
> ...


Their (538) model has been better in past elections than the ones that news outlets produce. It's worth paying attention to as opposed to Huffington Post's, a site that is biased as all hell. I mean, why would you want to read what a strongly biased news outlet puts up? They have also done better than less biased sites, such as Politico and NYT. Their forecast is credible based upon past performance and relies on sources that they back-test for accuracy from past elections. They weight opinion polls from various outlets based upon past performance and methodology. They also aggregate polling results from various and use a time weighted average to reduce errors. They also use state polling data in their forecast for the presidential election because electoral college is driven by state results and not a national one. This is all to say that they are about as good at forecasting elections as any and better than most. 

The bit that I found most interesting was, if the election were to be held today, based upon state polling data, Trump would have only a 5% chance of winning. On their site, they post Trump has a 15% chance of winning. So, 2/3 of uncertainty is due to fudge factors injected into the model's outcome due to time before the election. We are only a few weeks away from finally holding the election. Given how stable opinion (bad) on Trump has been throughout his presidency and short term trends that show Trump is failing, I find the 5% odds for Trump to be more representative of what will happen than the official one they post. 15% chance of winning is awful. 5% chance of Trump winning is a lock for Biden. Trump is going to lose in November.

The fascist Republican Party that is of, by, and for Trump is given a 30% chance of winning the Senate this year. How much of this number is due to the time remaining before the election? Is it 2/3 as well? That would make it only a 10% chance the we'll have to listen to Moscow Mitch in his role as Senate Majority Leader next year. 

It all comes down to how much the fascists manage to do to suppress and rig the vote count. I don't think they can overcome such large odds through cheating but we all know that Trump treats rules and laws as things that are for others to follow. They can't win honestly. So they will cheat. 

It's going to be a horrendous lead-up to this election. I do hope that people leave their guns at home when they go out to protest rallies and especially when they go out to vote. We need no more scenes like what happened in Denver this weekend.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 12, 2020)

I just read an article that the GOP is illegally placing fake ballot boxes in California.
Are they that stupid that they would pick California to do this?
They're going to need a shitload of fake boxes if they intend to turn California red.
Dumbasses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

The latest run through the state polls
*NEW Updated 2020 Presidential Election Map | 2020 Election Analysis*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Their (538) model has been better in past elections than the ones that news outlets produce. It's worth paying attention to as opposed to Huffington Post's, a site that is biased as all hell. I mean, why would you want to read what a strongly biased news outlet puts up? They have also done better than less biased sites, such as Politico and NYT. Their forecast is credible based upon past performance and relies on sources that they back-test for accuracy from past elections. They weight opinion polls from various outlets based upon past performance and methodology. They also aggregate polling results from various and use a time weighted average to reduce errors. They also use state polling data in their forecast for the presidential election because electoral college is driven by state results and not a national one. This is all to say that they are about as good at forecasting elections as any and better than most.
> 
> The bit that I found most interesting was, if the election were to be held today, based upon state polling data, Trump would have only a 5% chance of winning. On their site, they post Trump has a 15% chance of winning. So, 2/3 of uncertainty is due to fudge factors injected into the model's outcome due to time before the election. We are only a few weeks away from finally holding the election. Given how stable opinion (bad) on Trump has been throughout his presidency and short term trends that show Trump is failing, I find the 5% odds for Trump to be more representative of what will happen than the official one they post. 15% chance of winning is awful. 5% chance of Trump winning is a lock for Biden. Trump is going to lose in November.
> 
> ...


I go to their site and found the voodoo behind the models interesting, I thought there would be more statistics and less assumptions! Nate knows what he is talking about, he called it last time and seems to have some insights. The difference this time is Trump and covid, it is a novel situation and the models may break down, it's still art as much as science.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I go to their site and found the voodoo behind the models interesting, I thought there would be more statistics and less assumptions! Nate knows what he is talking about, he called it last time and seems to have some insights. The difference this time is Trump and covid, it is a novel situation and the models may break down, it's still art as much as science.


voodoo? No, Nate sweats the details and he can give good reasons for the way his model works. It's not like he's predicting spring using a groundhog. If you can listen to Nate, he's obsessed with looking for reasons to prove the model is wrong. 

Covid is a novel situation? There isn't a Covid widget in his model, just polling data which accounts for public sentiment, not Covid. A surpise vaccine that Fauci endorses would be a positive factor for Trump but that's why there are fudge factors in his model to based upon time away from the election.

538's model is completely reasonable to inflate Trump's chances of winning due to unknown factors that can come up between now and Nov 3. 
For example, Comey's midnight memo just a few days before the 2016 election that heaped doubt upon his earlier findings in Clinton's e-mail scandal. No one outside of the FBI could have predicted that. That right there is the time factor playing out in real life. 

I think a problem with the perception of polling and forecasting is the way people take continuous data and turn it into a binomial outcome. For example, 538 gave Trump a 30% chance of winning the election in 2016. It was exactly correct because Trump just barely won. However, what is it we hear today? "Trump was projected to lose but he won". People don't understand what "30% chance" means. They just turn it into a binomial "win" or "lose" in their heads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> voodoo? No, Nate sweats the details and he can give good reasons for the way his model works. It's not like he's predicting spring using a groundhog. If you can listen to Nate, he's obsessed with looking for reasons to prove the model is wrong.
> 
> Covid is a novel situation? There isn't a Covid widget in his model, just polling data which accounts for public sentiment, not Covid. A surpise vaccine that Fauci endorses would be a positive factor for Trump but that's why there are fudge factors in his model to based upon time away from the election.
> 
> ...


I'm just calling it that in jest because of it's complexity and nuance, though there do seem to be some key assumptions along the chain of formulation. I dunno how they factored in covid, or Trump, or all the voting changes to accommodate covid and thus expanded voting opportunities. A hundred million Americans don't vote regularly and I've seen some pretty high estimates of expected turn out. A good example is the large number of newly registered voters in Texas, the election changes and the court mandated ballot drop off boxes. Will this increase Hispanic or minority voting? Texas is close and those are a lot of wild cards besides covid to throw at the models.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

How to deal with bullies, unarmed liberal enforcing municipal gun laws vs armed republican asshole... Same for masks I suppose.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2020)

In a little noticed, late Friday update, the Trump administration said that landlords could start eviction proceedings against tenants even while a federal eviction ban is in place


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 12, 2020)

As a Brit I'm not sure how the Electoral College works but could that throw a spanner in the works? I believe it did to get Trump elected, I'm sure I read that anyway. I'm wondering what might happen if the same situation occurs again and Trump gets reelected even though he might not have actually won.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> As a Brit I'm not sure how the Electoral College works but could that throw a spanner in the works? I believe it did to get Trump elected, I'm sure I read that anyway. I'm wondering what might happen if the same situation occurs again and Trump gets reelected even though he might not have actually won.


Very improbable, the original purpose of the electoral college was to keep people like Trump out of office! If ya got to have it, appoint shrinks only as electors!


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 12, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> As a Brit I'm not sure how the Electoral College works but could that throw a spanner in the woerks? I believe it did to get Trump elected, I'm sure I read that anyway. I'm wondering what might happen if the same situation occurs again and Trump gets reelected even though he might not have actually won.


I don't think it will happen this time. There's no chance that Biden will lose any of the states that Clinton won in 2016.......he doesn't even need Florida to win. He'll easily win back Wisconsin, Michigan, and Pennsylvania which will put him over the top. Florida, Arizona, and possibly Ohio are just icing on the cake.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> As a Brit I'm not sure how the Electoral College works but could that throw a spanner in the works? I believe it did to get Trump elected, I'm sure I read that anyway. I'm wondering what might happen if the same situation occurs again and Trump gets reelected even though he might not have actually won.


Basically each state has a proportional amount of 'electoral votes' based on the states population. That way each person is equal power in their vote, but each state votes for a winner, so (generally) all the votes of a state will go to the person who won the most votes in that state.

Unfortunately the problem comes in the super large states like Texas, Georgia, and Florida they make it hard for the poor minority neighborhoods to vote, so those states have a huge amount of electoral votes (high population), but give the majority of the power of their votes to the (historically) white people who don't have to wait for hours in line to vote.

This is why we have been having such a problem with the popular vote of our country going Democratic while the electoral college votes might still go for the other person.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> As a Brit I'm not sure how the Electoral College works but could that throw a spanner in the works? I believe it did to get Trump elected, I'm sure I read that anyway. I'm wondering what might happen if the same situation occurs again and Trump gets reelected even though he might not have actually won.


Yep, the Electoral College skews the power of each vote toward votes from smaller states. If the election were based upon a simple national majority, Trump would have zero chance. As it is, he has small chance. In 2016, Trump lost the national vote but won due to that same EC's skewed effect. It's a relic of a compromise made at the very beginning of this Republic and I'm all for removing the EC from the equation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, the Electoral College skews the power of each vote toward votes from smaller states. If the election were based upon a simple national majority, Trump would have zero chance. As it is, he has small chance. In 2016, Trump lost the national vote but won due to that same EC's skewed effect. It's a relic of a compromise made at the very beginning of this Republic and I'm all for removing the EC from the equation.


Popular vote for POTUS is one constitutional amendment that might pass the congress and states next year or after 2022, when the democrats level the playing field. Next year is redistricting and I'm interested in state races too, this election is critical. If it wasn't for Trump, their rat fucking plan of gerrymandering would have been complete, this screws everything up for them. This could also mean statehood for DC and Puerto Rico, 4 more senate seats and few more in the house, not to mention ECVs. Exploitation and there is much more that can be done.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Popular vote for POTUS is one constitutional amendment that might pass the congress and states next year or after 2022


That will never happen. After multiple wins without the popular vote, republicans know its their only handhold on power.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Popular vote for POTUS is one constitutional amendment that might pass the congress and states next year or after 2022, when the democrats level the playing field. Next year is redistricting and I'm interested in state races too, this election is critical. If it wasn't for Trump, their rat fucking plan of gerrymandering would have been complete, this screws everything up for them. This could also mean statehood for DC and Puerto Rico, 4 more senate seats and few more in the house, not to mention ECVs. Exploitation and there is much more that can be done.





Boatguy said:


> That will never happen. After multiple wins without the popular vote, republicans know its their only handhold on power.


Doesn't require an amendment. Doesn't even require all states to agree. The National Popular Vote is supported by Democrats and Republicans alike. Just their leaders oppose it. 









Agreement Among the States to Elect the President by National Popular Vote


One-page explanation (PDF) The National Popular Vote Interstate Compact will guarantee the Presidency to the candidate who receives the most popular votes across all 50 states and the District of Columbia. The Compact ensures that every vote, in every state, will matter in every presidential...




www.nationalpopularvote.com


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Just their leaders oppose it.


Like most things the majority of Americans agree upon. 
Just a couple, term limits, end of lifetime healthcare for them. No pay raises till they stop acting like children, and actually do the job we elected them for... I could go on and on. 
They will never vote on any of those things for obvious reasons


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> That will never happen. After multiple wins without the popular vote, republicans know its their only handhold on power.


2022, republican who?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I go to their site and found the voodoo behind the models interesting, I thought there would be more statistics and less assumptions! Nate knows what he is talking about, he called it last time and seems to have some insights. The difference this time is Trump and covid, it is a novel situation and the models may break down, it's still art as much as science.


Trump is fucking finished.
He knows it, the GOP knows it, I know it, my Republican neighbor who has a Biden sign on his front lawn knows it & anyone with a semblance of fucking intelligence also knows it.
Problem now is curtailing/stopping the carnage that is the result of Trump's actions, such as his selection of Justice Amy ( the Handmaiden  ) Barrett to replace RBG on the Supreme Court.
That's all that really counts now, is damage control


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump is fucking finished.
> He knows it, the GOP knows it, I know it, my Republican neighbor who has a Biden sign on his front lawn knows it & anyone with a semblance of fucking intelligence also knows it.
> Problem now is curtailing/stopping the carnage that is the result of Trump's actions, such as his selection Justice Amy( the Handmaiden  ) Barrett to replace RBG on the Supreme Court.
> That's all that really counts now, is damage control


Funny that they say there is no time or chance of another covid relief deal, but they will do whatever they can to get Barrett in there. Real troopers for the people... Incompetent doesnt even come close describing this behavior. It is like they think we will forget what they are doing. Or not doing


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Like most things the majority of Americans agree upon.
> Just a couple, term limits, end of lifetime healthcare for them. No pay raises till they stop acting like children, and actually do the job we elected them for... I could go on and on.
> They will never vote on any of those things for obvious reasons


lulz

I don't know about term limits for congressmen. I think that's all about powerful people wanting to get rid of my congressmen, who I like very much. In my district, we will vote DeFazio out if we don't like him. Same with Merkely and Wyden. I think they are all pretty good and don't want them to be removed from office by an arbitrary term limit.

BTW, they support eliminating the EC. I also don't think they act like children. I also think we have the congress we elected. We are very divided in this country and so is our congress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump is fucking finished.
> He knows it, the GOP knows it, I know it, my Republican neighbor who has a Biden sign on his front lawn knows it & anyone with a semblance of fucking intelligence also knows it.
> Problem now is curtailing/stopping the carnage that is the result of Trump's actions, such as his selection of Justice Amy ( the Handmaiden  ) Barrett to replace RBG on the Supreme Court.
> That's all that really counts now, is damage control


How about statehood for Puerto Rico and DC, 4 more senate seats and house seats plus more ECV's? How about the down ballot state races, redistricting is next year. Thomas is 70 and Alito is 68, covid is running ramped in DC...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Funny that they say there is no time or chance of another covid relief deal, but they will do whatever they can to get Barrett in there. Real troopers for the people... Incompetent doesnt even come close describing this behavior. It is like they think we will forget what they are doing. Or not doing


They know they are losing the majority in the senate, this is a suicide bomb before they leave. This will cost them senate seats, fucking with this while the folks back home starve, are evicted and the economy crashes, will not be popular.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Like most things the majority of Americans agree upon.
> Just a couple, term limits, end of lifetime healthcare for them. No pay raises till they stop acting like children, and actually do the job we elected them for... I could go on and on.
> They will never vote on any of those things for obvious reasons


I don't agree with term limits.
What is the advanatage?
I personally want someone in that same seat as long as possible, becoming knowledgeable.
Term limits are the vote
Simple


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> covid is running ramped in DC...


I was cautiously optimistic when trump got it. Disappointed to say the least


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What is the advanatage?


Actually doing a public service based on the issues you ran for. This say one thing, and when reelected forget about it is bull.

Half the people in this country would vote for someone just because they recognize the name


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I personally want someone in that same seat as long as possible, becoming knowledgeable.


This is how we wind up with Pelosi and McConnell. Neither remembers why they ran. Just trying to stay in the game.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2020)

God, how many of those people that they packed in for Trump's dictator moment, that were healthy, have went back to their minority communities and spread this virus around from being in the super spreading events Trump is having.



That was set up by Candice Owens. Who I think is radicalized if she is not in on the scam.




Video is not started at her opening statement, because she is a propagandist and should hear all of the expert witnesses first.

@42:14 she starts.





(I am really liking this guy's perspectives you get in their discussions).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump is fucking finished.
> He knows it, the GOP knows it, I know it, my Republican neighbor who has a Biden sign on his front lawn knows it & anyone with a semblance of fucking intelligence also knows it.
> Problem now is curtailing/stopping the carnage that is the result of Trump's actions, such as his selection of Justice Amy ( the Handmaiden  ) Barrett to replace RBG on the Supreme Court.
> That's all that really counts now, is damage control


Remember just a decade ago James, Jesus was everybody's best buddy, all the top republicans talked to him in person and saw him too, why even Dubya was in good with the Lord! Where has Jesus been? Cheeto Jesus seems to have driven him from the field, I never hear republicans speak of Jesus, or even their deep and abiding faith any more. Yep, just a decade ago Jesus was front and center, everybody sucked his arse, times change. Maybe they will dust off Jesus and trot him out for a later election.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> This is how we wind up with Pelosi and McConnell. Neither remembers why they ran. Just trying to stay in the game.


Nothing wrong with Pelosi in my opinion.
McConnell is a pile of shit though.
Their constituents put them there, it's their responsibility to remove them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

I think people are starting to watch Trump's rallies to see if the fucker croaks on the stage! Like watching racing for the car crashes!
I'm tuning in now with the sound muted, it's the best way to deal with Donald, on and off the debate stage.

Donald could expire mid lie! It would be ironic if the laziest man alive died of over work after being struck down and weakened by covid, desperation drove him to his demise. Donald is full of irony and hubris so ya never know, Donald would provide the Greeks and Shakespeare material to work with for sure.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2020)

Anyone who believes the election is in the bag is fucking delusional, the GOP just told the California AG to suck it.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think people are starting to watch Trump's rallies to see if the fucker croaks on the stage! Like watching racing for the car crashes!
> I'm tuning in now with the sound muted, it's the best way to deal with Donald, on and off the debate stage.
> 
> Donald could expire mid lie! It would be ironic if the laziest man alive died of over work after being struck down and weakened by covid, desperation drove him to his demise. Donald is full of irony and hubris so ya never know, Donald would provide the Greeks and Shakespeare material to work with for sure.


A few days ago Trump The Mag(a)nificent said “I’m back because I’m a perfect physical specimen and I’m extremely young.” The guy is nearly 80 and is basically a tub of fucking lard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> A few days ago Trump The Mag(a)nificent said “I’m back because I’m a perfect physical specimen and I’m extremely young.” The guy is nearly 80 and is basically a tub of fucking lard.


One of his aids told the press he might kill himself, covid took a couple of rounds out of him and might have screwed his lungs and ya never know about his heart, to the extent he has one that is. Donald's illness was caught late, probably because Donald refused testing and only submitted after Hope got sick, he went downhill fast and the treatments saved his ass, he'd be dead by now if not for the antibodies. Covid appears to have had enough time to kick the living shit out of Donald, before being brought under control, maybe. He is a danger to himself, others and the country.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> This is how we wind up with Pelosi and McConnell. Neither remembers why they ran. Just trying to stay in the game.


Pelosi and McConnell are both well supported by the people they represent. Term limits in Congress are a ploy by wealthy people to get inexperienced lawmakers into the WH that are beholden to them. Trump had zero experience and look at how badly he managed it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Anyone who believes the election is in the bag is fucking delusional, the GOP just told the California AG to suck it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712266


I hope the legal institutions of CA come down on them hard.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

The fucker has lost it, he's out of his mind.
Read this shit









Trump's new pitch to voters: Blue states are 'going to hell'


Trailing badly in new polls, President Trump tried out an audacious new appeal to voters during his epic live tweeting of Supreme Court confirmation hearings fo Amy Coney Barrett.




www.yahoo.com





Whatever the fucking drugs are that they administer him, cut him off now before it's too late


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2020)

At his rally today he said,

“I feel so powerful,” he said. “I'll walk into that audience. I'll walk in there, I'll kiss everyone in that audience. I'll kiss the guys and the beautiful women.”

because of his immunity now.

which is really hurtful to hear because I honestly felt kinda proud of myself for testing negative to having no immunity because that meant doing a great job wearing a mask, social distancing , washing my hands and staying away from the virus or passing it along or catching it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Pelosi and McConnell are both well supported by the people they represent. Term limits in Congress are a ploy by wealthy people to get inexperienced lawmakers into the WH that are beholden to them. Trump had zero experience and look at how badly he managed it.


Remove money, term limits limit the talented, the corrupt become lobbyist, put a choke collier on them too! Other democracies have limited the influence of money, though it was not declared speech by their courts. The link between wealth and power should be minimized and ownership of media companies limited to a few percent. Money will always seek to corrupt power for advantage, money follows power and the democrats are about to be showered by it.

Greed, hate and lust for power usually are the things that fuck up the more perfect union thing, the usual suspects. Limit them and government can be surprisingly effective and responsible, while promoting tolerance and equal rights for all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> At his rally today he said,
> 
> “I feel so powerful,” he said. “I'll walk into that audience. I'll walk in there, I'll kiss everyone in that audience. I'll kiss the guys and the beautiful women.”
> 
> ...


He's the leader of the herd now, as in herd immunity. Nobody knows if he is contagious, he is on experimental therapy and should be in a hospital under isolation, like everybody else. I think he's in psychological collapse and getting more stressed as the clock counts down and the polls drop. His body took and is taking a shit kicking and this is a critical time in the normal course of the illness.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> At his rally today he said,
> 
> “I feel so powerful,” he said. “I'll walk into that audience. I'll walk in there, I'll kiss everyone in that audience. I'll kiss the guys and the beautiful women.”
> 
> ...


Yep, you are right, Amber.

I'm late but I will say that I thought when you mentioned that you tested negative for coronavirus antibodies -- Congratulations! You've stuck to the discipline and changed behavior so that you could work with the public safely and they were safe from you. Yet that filthy pig wallowed in the mud, got sick and then, after receiving a president's level of treatment, the pig swaggered back into the WH while still contagious. So disgusting. Now he's even bragging about it.

I've made the sacrifice too. Stayed on Covid Island to avoid the virus so that my wife could safely care for her mother. I only ever see my mother through a window at her assisted living facility, something that hurts my heart and will hurt forever. We stayed in lockdown protocol. The kids, too. We are all doing our best. Right wingers and especially Trump are making our efforts and sacrifices less effective.

I'm so angry and the disgusted by the people of the Republican Party for their behavior. Now, when I see people without masks, I see filthy and dirty people. It might not be fair but now, when I see Christians, I see filth because of conservative Christians who refused to stop their mega spreader events they call church services. Them and their fake hypocritical smiles.

If everybody had been careful, maybe we would be able to open our schools and freely go out without having to shuffle by other people as if they carried the plague. Our economy could be doing better too. Not to mention the hundreds of thousands that would still be with us. Or those afflicted with long term health issues from the disease. So, yeah, what he's saying and doing is hurtful. Not that he cares about us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, you are right, Amber.
> 
> I'm late but I will say that I thought when you mentioned that you tested negative for coronavirus antibodies -- Congratulations! You've stuck to the discipline and changed behavior so that you could work with the public safely and they were safe from you. Yet that filthy pig wallowed in the mud, got sick and then, after receiving a president's level of treatment, the pig swaggered back into the WH while still contagious. So disgusting. Now he's even bragging about it.
> 
> ...


I was surprised at the difference here when the government mandated masks for indoors and non social distancing outside, even though our infection rate is close to zero now. Mask wearing went from 20% say, to 97% by my estimate, just because the government required it. People wearing masks before felt kind of foolish when the majority were not wearing them, now non mask wearers usually look guilty.

A national mandate and a 60 day challenge with a lead in period for preparation might make a big difference. Make it a competition between states to achieve the lowest infection rate and highest testing rate etc. Target x infection rate by x date, make it a big thing. Joe has got the right idea and by the time he gets power, most other folks will too, he is leading by example now and that is all he can do.

Testing, contact tracing and case isolation (not with family) and lock down as much as you reasonably can will shorten the pain considerably and reduce plateauing. Winter is coming God help us all, you folks more than usual.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> At his rally today he said,
> 
> “I feel so powerful,” he said. “I'll walk into that audience. I'll walk in there, I'll kiss everyone in that audience. I'll kiss the guys and the beautiful women.”
> 
> ...


I've experienced/known a LOT of people that had serious side effects from ingesting steroids specifically.
That fucker is high as fuck on roids.
Right now (as if he didn't before  ) he thinks he's a fucking Superman/God.
Pretty funny, huh?
No, actually it's scary as fuck because he's only just started.
This is his 1st week of treatment.
Can you imagine if his mood swings further off into some other bizarre location?
I feel like leaving this country now, like right fucking now before Trump in his drug induced haze out right calls for Civil War (Oh, he has already, hasn't he?)
But, I ain't going anywhere because America right now is considered by the World a fucking leper colony & won't let me in.
Damn it, even Canada won't let me in.
Fucking sad shit, eh?
Stay/be safe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Damn it, even Canada won't let me in.


2 week quarantine, it's doable, applying as a refugee might be yer best bet!  

Hang in there old feller, I figured the Don was all roided up, he got a taste of feel good. Donald needs a specialist, a doctor Feelgood, someone who would make the secret service scrape Donald off the ceiling with a Goddamn putty knife. He'd still be in Walter Reed "resting comfortably" and not killing people with his thumbs, pie hole and mere presence. By the time he got out of WR next week, I'd have a monkey the size of King Kong on the fuckers back and he'd be drooling coming out the door.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 12, 2020)

Eric Trump cancels event at Michigan gun shop after former employee is linked to domestic terror plot against governor


Eric Trump has canceled a Michigan based campaign event scheduled to take place Tuesday at Huron Valley Guns in New Hudson after one of its former employees was linked to the domestic terror plot against the state’s governor.




www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2020)

Intermission: interval, interlude, entr'acte, break, recess, pause, rest, respite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Yep, you are right, Amber.
> 
> I'm late but I will say that I thought when you mentioned that you tested negative for coronavirus antibodies -- Congratulations! You've stuck to the discipline and changed behavior so that you could work with the public safely and they were safe from you. Yet that filthy pig wallowed in the mud, got sick and then, after receiving a president's level of treatment, the pig swaggered back into the WH while still contagious. So disgusting. Now he's even bragging about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fogdog! I feel the same way As you about people not wearing masks either. Sorry to hear you are not able to hug your mom. Hang in there, You are doing a fantastic job taking care of your family.



Jimdamick said:


> I've experienced/known a LOT of people that had serious side effects from ingesting steroids specifically.
> That fucker is high as fuck on roids.
> Right now (as if he didn't before  ) he thinks he's a fucking Superman/God.
> Pretty funny, huh?
> ...


There are still many country’s allowing Americans in. Some are more lenient then others with their guidelines on testing and quarantining.

*Ireland*





If you wish to see vistas such as Moll's Gap in Ireland, you'll have to quarantine for 14 days first.
Tourism Ireland
US travelers were never banned from visiting Ireland, but you must finish 14-day quarantine upon arrival and fill out a "passenger locator form."


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was surprised at the difference here when the government mandated masks for indoors and non social distancing outside, even though our infection rate is close to zero now. Mask wearing went from 20% say, to 97% by my estimate, just because the government required it. People wearing masks before felt kind of foolish when the majority were not wearing them, now non mask wearers usually look guilty.
> 
> A national mandate and a 60 day challenge with a lead in period for preparation might make a big difference. Make it a competition between states to achieve the lowest infection rate and highest testing rate etc. Target x infection rate by x date, make it a big thing. Joe has got the right idea and by the time he gets power, most other folks will too, he is leading by example now and that is all he can do.
> 
> Testing, contact tracing and case isolation (not with family) and lock down as much as you reasonably can will shorten the pain considerably and reduce plateauing. Winter is coming God help us all, you folks more than usual.


Tell me something I don't know. We all know this. Our problem is the people who feel as if they have the right to ignore the very reasonable protocols. Red states and other places with low rates of compliance are fucked when it comes to the next surge in cases. Oregon has done pretty well thus far, so I'm hopeful. I'm just determined to maintain lockdown protocols until the epidemic subsides. Maybe in a year. Until then, I work on my garden and watch over the teenagers. They are chafing at the restrictions and who can blame them? Now is the time when they should be running loose and we just can't do that right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Tell me something I don't know. We all know this. Our problem is the people who feel as if they have the right to ignore the very reasonable protocols. Red states and other places with low rates of compliance are fucked when it comes to the next surge in cases. Oregon has done pretty well thus far, so I'm hopeful. I'm just determined to maintain lockdown protocols until the epidemic subsides. Maybe in a year. Until then, I work on my garden and watch over the teenagers. They are chafing at the restrictions and who can blame them? Now is the time when they should be running loose and we just can't do that right now.


Lay low and wait for Joe, action on a national level is the solution and you will do what you must, it might include heavy fines and it might include detention camps, but it will be done.

As for the kids, it's sad and not much can be done, I think school is out of the question until target infection rates are achieved. Schools are open as normal here, in NS we have 4 active cases and one in ICU. Personally I live like a monk. My sister passed away the other day and we are having a quiet memorial service at the funeral home, just a few family. I wasn't there, but said my good bye's earlier, it was a place and time for children and grand children, covid restricted the visitors to 4 at a time. We feel lucky that we could be there with her, the restrictions on visitors were lifted just before she went into the hospital. She was at peace and ready, wanted it in fact, there was no tragedy, just an end to pain and a normal end to a life. Nobody gets out alive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

*Trump Crashing In States He Needs Most – As Biden Matches Clinton’s 2016 Margins | MSNBC*





New polls show Donald Trump trailing in key states he must win to hold the White House, with voting already underway in 43 states. A broad view of the evidence, however, shows both that Biden is “up” but the race is far from “over,” reports MSNBC’s Ari Melber, providing an election update and comparison to Biden’s standing compared to Hillary Clinton at the same point last cycle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 12, 2020)

Have a look at this video and explain the behavior of these elderly men? I don't go in for conspiracy theories much, but we are talking about Donald. Could it be possible that Donald is secretly giving out antibody treatments to selected senators and others? It supposedly confers temporary immunity and could explain the behavior of some of these senators who are very vulnerable. It makes no sense, these fuckers should be terrified to be in the same room as Lee and other infected people like Meadows. Having 3 republican senators die on him before the election would not be good. The CEO or regeneron is a golfing buddy of Donald's and this would be too good a boon to pass up offering, the power of live and death, for the selected few. It could also infect democratic senators while certain republicans are immune, no wonder Harris stayed away.

If they did and Donald blathered about it, it would amount to a declaration of biological warfare on the democrats by Donald and the republicans, at least some of them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris: GOP Doesn’t Seem To Care Who Gets Covid—So Long As Barrett Gets On The Supreme Court | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes on the GOP: “Donald Trump's Party wants to ram through this Justice and cement their majority for a generation no matter who gets sick, whether in their own circle or in America at large. They'll do whatever it takes.”


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was surprised at the difference here when the government mandated masks for indoors and non social distancing outside, even though our infection rate is close to zero now. Mask wearing went from 20% say, to 97% by my estimate, just because the government required it. People wearing masks before felt kind of foolish when the majority were not wearing them, now non mask wearers usually look guilty.
> 
> A national mandate and a 60 day challenge with a lead in period for preparation might make a big difference. Make it a competition between states to achieve the lowest infection rate and highest testing rate etc. Target x infection rate by x date, make it a big thing. Joe has got the right idea and by the time he gets power, most other folks will too, he is leading by example now and that is all he can do.
> 
> Testing, contact tracing and case isolation (not with family) and lock down as much as you reasonably can will shorten the pain considerably and reduce plateauing. Winter is coming God help us all, you folks more than usual.


How did you estimate 97% mask wearing compliance? And how are we at almost zero new cases when per capita we have 1/3rd of the cases compared to in the US? Yes it’s a lot lower but not zero and is doubling every 10 days. Walk down our mask wearing zones (outdoors) and the non mask wearer outnumbers the mask wearers by 10-1 (by my estimation lol). Ok so let’s talk about testing. Ontario has a 3-4 day waiting period in the Urban centres (by appointment only), pretty hard to trace when your 4 days behind. We’re told to limit visitors in our homes to the people that live there or essential workers yet I’m allowed to head to a bar with 100 people there. We need to put our own “house” in order quickly or we’ll soon be in a very bad place IMO.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> How did you estimate 97% mask wearing compliance? And how are we at almost zero new cases when per capita we have 1/3rd of the cases compared to in the US? Yes it’s a lot lower but not zero and is doubling every 10 days. Walk down our mask wearing zones (outdoors) and the non mask wearer outnumbers the mask wearers by 10-1 (by my estimation lol). Ok so let’s talk about testing. Ontario has a 3-4 day waiting period in the Urban centres (by appointment only), pretty hard to trace when your 4 days behind. We’re told to limit visitors in our homes to the people that live there or essential workers yet I’m allowed to head to a bar with 100 people there. We need to put our own “house” in order quickly or we’ll soon be in a very bad place IMO.


Let’s see how we look in a couple of weeks after thanksgiving. My neighbours had about 20 people over for dinner yesterday for fuck sakes! Fucking idiots. 

We are getting more cases in Ontario and Quebec now than we had in March. Doug Ford might have a dozen or so more IQ points than trump, but I wouldn’t bet on it. 

It’s going to be a long winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> How did you estimate 97% mask wearing compliance? And how are we at almost zero new cases when per capita we have 1/3rd of the cases compared to in the US? Yes it’s a lot lower but not zero and is doubling every 10 days. Walk down our mask wearing zones (outdoors) and the non mask wearer outnumbers the mask wearers by 10-1 (by my estimation lol). Ok so let’s talk about testing. Ontario has a 3-4 day waiting period in the Urban centres (by appointment only), pretty hard to trace when your 4 days behind. We’re told to limit visitors in our homes to the people that live there or essential workers yet I’m allowed to head to a bar with 100 people there. We need to put our own “house” in order quickly or we’ll soon be in a very bad place IMO.


I was relating my personal experiences and observations, here in NS we are lucky to have so few cases and went for spells with zero cases. Here mask wearing is well over 90% where mandated and I'm in favor of large fines and even internment behind barbed wire! Where you are in Ont and in Que it's a different matter and might be here too this winter. Bars and indoor dining are a stupid idea and unnecessary temporarily. We might have a lethal winter ahead of us, but for now here in NS the plan appears to be holding and the people compliant.

In America any sensible leadership will do, we've seen what happens when there is not only none, but malicious intent and gross incompetence. Joe has a plan and if he has to intern people or authorize the states to do it, it will be done, this is similar to a war, an emergency situation, pull out all the stops, lead and govern.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2020)

NYPD tells officers to prepare for deployment in expectation of election protests








NYPD tells officers to prepare for deployment in expectation of election protests


The commissioner of the New York Police Department told all uniformed members to prepare to be deployed for protests before and after next month's presidential election, according to an internal memo obtained by CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lay low and wait for Joe, action on a national level is the solution and you will do what you must, it might include heavy fines and it might include detention camps, but it will be done.
> 
> As for the kids, it's sad and not much can be done, I think school is out of the question until target infection rates are achieved. Schools are open as normal here, in NS we have 4 active cases and one in ICU. Personally I live like a monk. My sister passed away the other day and we are having a quiet memorial service at the funeral home, just a few family. I wasn't there, but said my good bye's earlier, it was a place and time for children and grand children, covid restricted the visitors to 4 at a time. We feel lucky that we could be there with her, the restrictions on visitors were lifted just before she went into the hospital. She was at peace and ready, wanted it in fact, there was no tragedy, just an end to pain and a normal end to a life. Nobody gets out alive.


Wow your sister sounded like a very special lady. Sorry for your loss , it’s never easy losing someone Close to you, even when it’s peaceful and natural.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lay low and wait for Joe, action on a national level is the solution and you will do what you must, it might include heavy fines and it might include detention camps, but it will be done.
> 
> As for the kids, it's sad and not much can be done, I think school is out of the question until target infection rates are achieved. Schools are open as normal here, in NS we have 4 active cases and one in ICU. Personally I live like a monk. My sister passed away the other day and we are having a quiet memorial service at the funeral home, just a few family. I wasn't there, but said my good bye's earlier, it was a place and time for children and grand children, covid restricted the visitors to 4 at a time. We feel lucky that we could be there with her, the restrictions on visitors were lifted just before she went into the hospital. She was at peace and ready, wanted it in fact, there was no tragedy, just an end to pain and a normal end to a life. Nobody gets out alive.


I'm very sorry for the loss of your sister.
That's all


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 13, 2020)

Federal court sides with Texas governor limiting mail ballot drop-off sites


Texas Democrats and voting rights groups have criticized the order, saying it infringes upon voter rights.




www.cnbc.com





Also poll watching is allowed...its not a rigged election don't worry.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> NYPD tells officers to prepare for deployment in expectation of election protests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea, November 4th this Nation will awake in a Hellscape, no matter what.
Trump & his supporters will forever scream rigged election after he loses & there will be violence as a result, guaranteed.
COVID-19/Trump/BLM/Proud Boy's/Antifa, those items just boad well for a perfectly wonderful Holiday season ahead, right?
Buckle up boy's & girl's, because this Winter is going to be a motherfucker.
Bet on it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow your sister sounded like a very special lady. Sorry for your loss , it’s never easy losing someone Close to you, even when it’s peaceful and natural.


I used to visit her daily with a coffee and a paper, then just a coffee when she couldn't hold the paper. She was in a lot of chronic pain from syringomyelia that started afflicting her in her late 40's. Her children suffer and grieve, I grieve, but don't suffer so much, my attitude is, I'm here to help. One of the reasons I doubled down on my practice many years ago was the suffering of grief.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2020)

The Pennsylvania women Trump has lost


They are all nervous.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used to visit her daily with a coffee and a paper, then just a coffee when she couldn't hold the paper. She was in a lot of chronic pain from syringomyelia that started afflicting her in her late 40's. Her children suffer and grieve, I grieve, but don't suffer so much, my attitude is, I'm here to help. One of the reasons I doubled down on my practice many years ago was the suffering of grief.


I also find many benefits to meditation. I am so glad yur meditations have helped you find peace and strength.may your sister RIP.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lay low and wait for Joe, action on a national level is the solution and you will do what you must, it might include heavy fines and it might include detention camps, but it will be done.
> 
> As for the kids, it's sad and not much can be done, I think school is out of the question until target infection rates are achieved. Schools are open as normal here, in NS we have 4 active cases and one in ICU. Personally I live like a monk. My sister passed away the other day and we are having a quiet memorial service at the funeral home, just a few family. I wasn't there, but said my good bye's earlier, it was a place and time for children and grand children, covid restricted the visitors to 4 at a time. We feel lucky that we could be there with her, the restrictions on visitors were lifted just before she went into the hospital. She was at peace and ready, wanted it in fact, there was no tragedy, just an end to pain and a normal end to a life. Nobody gets out alive.


Sorry for your loss, DIY.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lay low and wait for Joe, action on a national level is the solution and you will do what you must, it might include heavy fines and it might include detention camps, but it will be done.
> 
> As for the kids, it's sad and not much can be done, I think school is out of the question until target infection rates are achieved. Schools are open as normal here, in NS we have 4 active cases and one in ICU. Personally I live like a monk. My sister passed away the other day and we are having a quiet memorial service at the funeral home, just a few family. I wasn't there, but said my good bye's earlier, it was a place and time for children and grand children, covid restricted the visitors to 4 at a time. We feel lucky that we could be there with her, the restrictions on visitors were lifted just before she went into the hospital. She was at peace and ready, wanted it in fact, there was no tragedy, just an end to pain and a normal end to a life. Nobody gets out alive.


I’m sorry


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was relating my personal experiences and observations, here in NS we are lucky to have so few cases and went for spells with zero cases. Here mask wearing is well over 90% where mandated and I'm in favor of large fines and even internment behind barbed wire! Where you are in Ont and in Que it's a different matter and might be here too this winter. Bars and indoor dining are a stupid idea and unnecessary temporarily. We might have a lethal winter ahead of us, but for now here in NS the plan appears to be holding and the people compliant.
> 
> In America any sensible leadership will do, we've seen what happens when there is not only none, but malicious intent and gross incompetence. Joe has a plan and if he has to intern people or authorize the states to do it, it will be done, this is similar to a war, an emergency situation, pull out all the stops, lead and govern.


I figured you were referring to Nova Scotia but didn’t clarify, keep in mind the state of the east coast is not indicative of the whole of Canada due to the smal and rural population, but I’m assuming you know that. I’m glad you guys are doing well .
Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used to visit her daily with a coffee and a paper, then just a coffee when she couldn't hold the paper. She was in a lot of chronic pain from syringomyelia that started afflicting her in her late 40's. Her children suffer and grieve, I grieve, but don't suffer so much, my attitude is, I'm here to help. One of the reasons I doubled down on my practice many years ago was the suffering of grief.


There is absolutely nothing worse than watching someone you love suffering/melting away from a debilitating/deadly disease.
I really, really feel for you my brother, I've been there
Yin.... She is at peace
Yang..... She has left us


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I figured you were referring to Nova Scotia but didn’t clarify, keep in mind the state of the east coast is not indicative of the whole of Canada due to the smal and rural population, but I’m assuming you know that. I’m glad you guys are doing well .
> Sorry for your loss!


Moncton is having an outbreak, some visitor from Ontario! Burst our Atlantic bubble. We peaked out at a thousand cases and had it down to zero for awhile. Governments too eager to open restaurants bars and schools, only those kids whose parents have to work and need the service should be going and only if rates are low. I see the opposition was asking about rapid testing awhile back and we will desperately need it. Spartan cube where are you?

I'm getting my flu shot too, flu and covid are not mutually exclusive and I don't need to freak out over the flu this winter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I figured you were referring to Nova Scotia but didn’t clarify, keep in mind the state of the east coast is not indicative of the whole of Canada due to the smal and rural population, but I’m assuming you know that. I’m glad you guys are doing well .
> Sorry for your loss!


You would figure that this many months into this shit we would be mass manufacturing test kits and reagents etc and selling the excess to the Americans. There are outbreaks all over Europe too, that is the only benchmark we can use these days, the American example ain't hard to beat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Budley Doright said:


> I figured you were referring to Nova Scotia but didn’t clarify, keep in mind the state of the east coast is not indicative of the whole of Canada due to the smal and rural population, but I’m assuming you know that. I’m glad you guys are doing well .
> Sorry for your loss!


One good thing Budley, if the infection rate keeps climbing to match the American one they can reopen the border!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One good thing Budley, if the infection rate keeps climbing to match the American one they can reopen the border!


Don't trust our numbers. Our testing is haphazard.

We are on the rise too. Oregon is doing well compared to most of the country but we are seeing the predicted rise with changes in weather.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Don't trust our numbers. Our testing is haphazard.
> 
> We are on the rise too. Oregon is doing well compared to most of the country but we are seeing the predicted rise with changes in weather.
> 
> View attachment 4712996


The carrot and the stick, if they don't give a fuck for others, maybe they will care about the fine. This was from when we were trying to drive cases down back in April, if we have another out break it will apply to masks too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-covid-tickets-court-1.5753460



*Facing steep fines, Nova Scotians with COVID-19 tickets are trickling into court*

*More than 700 COVID-19 tickets issued in Nova Scotia, many of them in April*

The bulk of the more than 700 tickets issued in Nova Scotia under the Emergency Management Act and the Health Protection Act — the two laws used to govern COVID-19 offences in the province — were handed out in April, according to data from police agencies.

Infractions ranged from not properly self-isolating to walking in parks closed by emergency order. In many cases, fines were between roughly $700 and $1,000, although both acts stipulate they can be significantly higher.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 13, 2020)

Another poll that doesn't look good for Trump. Of course a poll means very little but they seem to keep showing Biden in front.









Biden leads Trump by 17 points as election race enters final stage


Opinium/Guardian poll finds 57% of likely voters intend to vote for Biden against 40% for the president




www.theguardian.com





Worth noting that the 57-40 leaves 3% - I'm assuming they are undecided - which is a lot of votes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Another poll that doesn't look good for Trump. Of course a poll means very little but they seem to keep showing Biden in front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That poll would cause the republicans to shit enough bricks to build Trump's wall!

This gives the latest polls and clearest polling information.









Latest Polls


The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Another poll that doesn't look good for Trump. Of course a poll means very little but they seem to keep showing Biden in front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be a beautiful thing to see a double digit loss handed to Trump with deep inroads made into formerly safe Republican states.
Ohio flipping to Biden was a preposterous idea a year ago. Now, it looks as if Texas, Iowa and Georgia (Georgia?), all formerly safe Republican states are up for grabs and his campaign will need to spend its dwindling resources to ensure they stay red.


Confusion to our enemies!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Don't trust our numbers. Our testing is haphazard.
> 
> We are on the rise too. Oregon is doing well compared to most of the country but we are seeing the predicted rise with changes in weather.
> 
> View attachment 4712996


Don’t trust our numbers either . Our testing (in Ontario) is fucked. Most of the university students are not getting tested at all. My nephew spent 7.5 hrs in a line two weeks ago with his 5 year old, they had 2 porta potti’s for about 600 people with no washing facilities . Now it’s 2-3 days for a test here. It’s gonna get way worse .


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That poll would cause the republicans to shit enough bricks to build Trump's wall!
> 
> This gives the latest polls and clearest polling information.
> 
> ...





Fogdog said:


> It would be a beautiful thing to see a double digit loss handed to Trump with deep inroads made into formerly safe Republican states.
> Ohio flipping to Biden was a preposterous idea a year ago. Now, it looks as if Texas, Iowa and Georgia (Georgia?), all formerly safe Republican states are up for grabs and his campaign will need to spend its dwindling resources to ensure they stay red.
> View attachment 4713157
> 
> Confusion to our enemies!


I honestly think Trump is going down. I just don't see him getting more votes than Biden. Once Trump loses he'll not be a free man for long. He'll be wearing a jumpsuit the same colour as his skin. Can't wait!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2020)

didn't trump take this..?









Eli Lilly pauses trial of its monoclonal antibody to treat coronavirus | CNN


Drugmaker Eli Lilly said Tuesday it is pausing its trial of a combination antibody treatment for coronavirus for safety reasons.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I honestly think Trump is going down. I just don't see him getting more votes than Biden. Once Trump loses he'll not be a free man for long. He'll be wearing a jumpsuit the same colour as his skin. Can't wait!


i like your avatar.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Another poll that doesn't look good for Trump. Of course a poll means very little but they seem to keep showing Biden in front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does Ladbrokes have the election at?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> didn't trump take this..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he didn't even take a nose swab. this was all fake. did you see he wanted to ahve a Superman shirt on underneath and rip it off when he came out of walter reed? he's a TV showman, not a President


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what does Ladbrokes have the election at?





https://sports.ladbrokes.com/event/politics/international/us-elections/2020-us-presidential-election/224912471/all-markets


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> https://sports.ladbrokes.com/event/politics/international/us-elections/2020-us-presidential-election/224912471/all-markets


damn, 4/9 odds to win. Bye Don 2020


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> damn, 4/9 odds to win. Bye Don 2020


I think Trump is now working out how he can argue that the election was fixed and what he can do to keep his ass out of prison.
The really amusing part is gonna be when people are chanting "Lock him up". Hillary will literally be rolling on the floor laughing her ass off.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I think Trump is now working out how he can argue that the election was fixed and what he can do to keep his ass out of prison.
> The really amusing part is gonna be when people are chanting "Lock him up". Hillary will literally be rolling on the floor laughing her ass off.


he will pardon himself. i'd bet on that. which will go to the SC. but NY has him buried under the prison in state charges. which can't be pardoned


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think he didn't even take a nose swab. this was all fake. did you see he wanted to ahve a Superman shirt on underneath and rip it off when he came out of walter reed? he's a TV showman, not a President


He needed to change the narrative from his abysmal debate and all the court hearings that were dropping on his criminal enterprise, Woodward's book, his taxes leaking, Eric Trumps deposition, FBI saying Russia is attacking our citizens and that Trump is using the domestic terrorists as cover, $400+ million in debt to likely Russian's, etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think he didn't even take a nose swab. this was all fake. did you see he wanted to ahve a Superman shirt on underneath and rip it off when he came out of walter reed? he's a TV showman, not a President


no i didn't see.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he will pardon himself. i'd bet on that. which will go to the SC. but NY has him buried under the prison in state charges. which can't be pardoned


he still has to take us with him because if he can't have us no one can..wonder what it'll be?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 13, 2020)

Nancy tell's Wolff Blitzer to stfu.
Pretty cool


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316151187738103809


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

There is so much scandal, nobody even remembers there is a bounty on US troops lives and Trump still has said nothing. Perhaps someone should ask him?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

I like Olbermann's rants, let Keith channel your rage!

*Worst Person in the World by Keith Olbermann No. 5: Mitt Romney is an enabler of Trump's terrorism.*





Imagine my surprise to discover that Sen. Romney of Utah thinks I'm the third ranking Democrat behind Joe Biden and Nancy Pelosi! His Both-Sides-Ism, equating my conclusion's about Trump's Stochastic Terrorism and Trump's sadism and fascism, is a large part of the reason we are in this nightmare. When I see once responsible Republicans become enablers of this would-be dictator, I always wonder if they've been blackmailed the way Trump's little devils unsuccessfully tried to blackmail Jeff Bezos in 2019.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I honestly think Trump is going down. I just don't see him getting more votes than Biden. Once Trump loses he'll not be a free man for long. He'll be wearing a jumpsuit the same colour as his skin. Can't wait!


I think he's going to lose in November but he'll negotiate a pardon in exchange for leaving with the White House and our Democracy standing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Donald's traveling suicide show, amazing. Does Rudy have antibody therapy? Gonna depend on Donald for antibody treatment if he gets sick? An act of extreme desperation and poor judgement, I'd say.

Someone would have to be a moron to vote for Trump and the republicans, seriously, it's been said before, but this offers solid proof. How the fuck anybody could justify voting for this creature is astounding, Donald doesn't surprise any more but he still shocks us with stupidity so extreme, normal people can't make it up and it is stranger than fiction.

Donald is a triple threat, a moron who is both emotionally and socially retarded, truncated emotional and social development, brain damaged.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rudy Giuliani On Covid-19: ‘People Don’t Die Of This Disease Anymore’ | All In | MSNBC*






Despite hundreds of Americans dying of Covid-19 today, Trump campaign surrogate Rudy Giuliani told an adoring crowd in Philadelphia that, “People don’t die of this disease anymore.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think he's going to lose in November but he'll negotiate a pardon in exchange for leaving with the White House and our Democracy standing.


He will try to make a "deal", but I don't think it will work. One thing is for sure, if he loses in a big way, his stress level and desperation will be extreme, he always seeks to find an external cause for his problems and always strikes out. After Dec 14th Joe will be president elect and start to take on power, that would be a critical time IMHO, after that it would be game over for Donald. Let's hope for a landslide, it limits Donald's options, the bigger the victory the few the options he has. There will be trouble, we just don't know the exact form.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Every state in the union could charge Donald with manslaughter or second degree murder since the Woodward tapes, only the blue ones would charge him, but that is a lot of state pardons.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He will try to make a "deal", but I don't think it will work. One thing is for sure, if he loses in a big way, his stress level and desperation will be extreme, he always seeks to find an external cause for his problems and always strikes out. After Dec 14th Joe will be president elect and start to take on power, that would be a critical time IMHO, after that it would be game over for Donald. Let's hope for a landslide, it limits Donald's options, the bigger the victory the few the options he has. There will be trouble, we just don't know the exact form.


I think it's actually in Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans. It seems to me that Biden isn't interested in hashing over the past. I'd like to see Trump roast but it might not be in the best interests of this country. I don't mind if people want to roast me for saying it but I'm not sure that the country would be better off if we start Biden's term with a fight.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 13, 2020)

^^^^ Have we learned nothing from Obama's first term with a supermajority, and his need to be inclusive?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Deep in the heart of Texas... Same in Georgia, same in other places, I wonder why...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dallas County Breaks First Day Early Voting Record*





Team coverage of the first day of early voting in North Texas for the November general election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think it's actually in Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans. It seems to me that Biden isn't interested in hashing over the past. I'd like to see Trump roast but it might not be in the best interests of this country. I don't mind if people want to roast me for saying it but I'm not sure that the country would be better off if we start Biden's term off with a fight.


I agree, Joe and the democrats should appoint a former republican as independent counsel, there are several to choose from. Perhaps Donald will believe a Pence pardon will save him, but it is not with in the democrats power or Joe's to guarantee it's validity when challenged in the SCOTUS or in the states. The problem with a Trump pardon is state crimes and there is more than one state that could go after Donald.

Making him believe there is a safe haven in Russia might be the best option, never corner a rat and that is the situation you will have, a cornered rat. The problem is he owes the Russians billions and will cost them hundreds of billions more in seized assets, he might find an open window.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think it's actually in Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans. It seems to me that Biden isn't interested in hashing over the past. I'd like to see Trump roast but it might not be in the best interests of this country. I don't mind if people want to roast me for saying it but I'm not sure that the country would be better off if we start Biden's term off with a fight.


The only one who could make a deal to get rid of Donald is Joe, after he becomes president elect on Dec 14th, it would be very risky and Donald would have to be a big enough threat to warrant it. Donald is desperate, delusional and stupid, so it could work, he also wouldn't seek counsel on it either.

The plan would involve a call to Vlad, then Vlad calls Donald and tells him there is a home in Moscow and a big black Trump tower, all loans and debts are forgiven for services rendered etc. He will have to do broadcasts and propaganda about a deep state coup and rigged election though, his own show on RT is the price! Donald has only one way out and wants to believe, so he jumps on AF 1 to head to Russia, if they call Joe, he says let them go. A few weeks later Donald is sent back with Vlad publicly claiming Donald was a lying lunatic who showed up on his door step with nukes. Vlad and his buddy's hundreds of billions of dollars in the west are not cleaned out as a reward, but that's it. That is the only deal that will be made, one to sell Donald's ass like merchandise. Joe can deal with Pence easy enough and it would be worth it for the look on Moscow Mitch's face alone. It might also save tens of thousands of American lives.

It would also make a great movie!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2020)

If tRUmp doesn't have enough proud boys will he try to use the military?










Trump's defense secretary refuses to rule out manning the polls with active duty troops


On Tuesday, The New York Times reported" that Defense Secretary Mark Esper refused to explicitly rule out sending active troops to guard the polls in U.S. cities."Defense Secretary Mark T. Esper declined to rule out sending active-duty military personnel to the polls on Election Day, amid an...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think it's actually in Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans. It seems to me that Biden isn't interested in hashing over the past. I'd like to see Trump roast but it might not be in the best interests of this country. I don't mind if people want to roast me for saying it but I'm not sure that the country would be better off if we start Biden's term with a fight.


Not too long ago the Democrats had control of the house and the executive branch and they squandered opportunities by fighting with each other. Say what you want about Republicans but they stick together. 

They stick together on policies like gerrymandering, tax breaks for the wealthy, voter suppression, etc. They even stick together to apologize for the most incompetent president in history when they know he is destroying the country. trump and Republicans in Congress that supported him are equally responsible for what has happened to the country. 

If Democrats gain the White House and the Senate, I hope they will stick together this time and keep their thumbs on the Republican bastards that helped cause this mess. If any of them can be charged with criminal activity, haul their asses to court. The sooner the better, IMHO.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not too long ago the Democrats had control of the house and the executive branch and they squandered opportunities by fighting with each other. Say what you want about Republicans but they stick together.
> 
> They stick together on policies like gerrymandering, tax breaks for the wealthy, voter suppression, etc. They even stick together to apologize for the most incompetent president in history when they know he is destroying the country. trump and Republicans in Congress that supported him are equally responsible for what has happened to the country.
> 
> If Democrats gain the White House and the Senate, I hope they will stick together this time and keep their thumbs on the Republican bastards that helped cause this mess. If any of them can be charged with criminal activity, haul their asses to court. The sooner the better, IMHO.


When was that (years it spanned) that the Democrats had control of the house and executive branch? What else was going on during that time? And what did they pass during that time period?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> When was that (years it spanned) that the Democrats had control of the house and executive branch? What else was going on during that time? And what did they pass during that time period?


I remember Democrats controlling the house the first 2 years of Obama’s presidency. Wasn’t that the case?

I’m not saying Democrats didn’t accomplish anything but they did spend a lot of energy fighting among themselves.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember Democrats controlling the house the first 2 years of Obama’s presidency. Wasn’t that the case?
> 
> I’m not saying Democrats didn’t accomplish anything but they did spend a lot of energy fighting among themselves.


Are you sure that they 'spent a lot of energy fighting among themselves'? Or are you just talking out of your ass about this because of something you 'heard'?

https://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/marchapril-2012/obamas-top-50-accomplishments/


> *1. Passed Health Care Reform:* After five presidents over a century failed to create universal health insurance, signed the Affordable Care Act (2010). It will cover 32 million uninsured Americans beginning in 2014 and mandates a suite of experimental measures to cut health care cost growth, the number one cause of America’s long-term fiscal problems.
> 
> *2. Passed the Stimulus:* Signed $787 billion American Recovery and Reinvestment Act in 2009 to spur economic growth amid greatest recession since the Great Depression. Weeks after stimulus went into effect, unemployment claims began to subside. Twelve months later, the private sector began producing more jobs than it was losing, and it has continued to do so for twenty-three straight months, creating a total of nearly 3.7 million new private-sector jobs.
> 
> ...


Notice almost (if not all) all of these top 50 accomplishments were in Obama's first 2 years (2009-2011), the only time he had to actually get things done because the Republicans obstruction from 2010 on throughout his entire presidency.

Just because he didn't buzz NASCAR or throw a worship me-me-me rally every time he wiped his ass like Trump has done, doesn't mean the Democrats did not get a shit ton done in the two years they had power in DC.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

*Just because he didn't buzz NASCAR or throw a worship me-me-me rally every time he wiped his ass like Trump has done, doesn't mean the Democrats did not get a shit ton done in the two years they had power in DC.
*
And that’s the truth. Not an egomaniac so how would the rest of the world know.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you sure that they 'spent a lot of energy fighting among themselves'? Or are you just talking out of your ass about this because of something you 'heard'?
> 
> https://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/marchapril-2012/obamas-top-50-accomplishments/
> 
> ...


Perhaps my memory is failing me but I recall about 40 Democrats in the house voting against the ACA. I also recall Obama’s frustration with having to make concessions to appease Democrats in the house. 

That’s what I was referring to.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *Just because he didn't buzz NASCAR or throw a worship me-me-me rally every time he wiped his ass like Trump has done, doesn't mean the Democrats did not get a shit ton done in the two years they had power in DC.
> *
> And that’s the truth. Not an egomaniac so how would the rest of the world know.


I wished Obama could have been president for life.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think he's going to lose in November but he'll negotiate a pardon in exchange for leaving with the White House and our Democracy standing.


He will lose this coming election, those cards are already dealt.
He was/is a TV personality/failed business man that the Electoral College put in office, not, & I repeat not, the popular vote.
The fucking MAJORITY of American citizens did not fucking choose Donald J Trump to be their leader, some antiquated/archaic bullshit process, a remnant from fucking slavery did.
But, the die has been cast in the sense that Trump has brought to the forefront the massive divisions in American society.
Now, the entire World/USA awaits what the day after November 3 brings to this Planet.
I predict calamity.
God bless Joe Biden, he's inheriting a country in it's worst shape since 1776 & the future is bleak.
I pity the man


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If tRUmp doesn't have enough proud boys will he try to use the military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at times i seriously don't get where these questions come from. there are all sorts of rules and regs on this already right down to how many feet you can stand from the door, what you can wear etc. 'refusing to rule out' a preposterous question infuriates me.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wished Obama could have been president for life.


so did i.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

Schuylaar received her Colorado ballot..uh buh bye Cory..so funny all you see are Hickenlooper commercials- guess that's what's happens draining the swamp- the money disappears and all you're left with is the shit turds at the bottom.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans.


Fuck peace with the Republicans.
They've been fucking over the majority of American citizens ever since they were founded with they're lies about individual freedoms.
All that counts for a Republican is fucking profit, period.
No social framework to support the needy, fuck 'em, let them die.
No, I say, after this election when the Dem's justly win the WH & Senate, whip those Republican dogs & put them where they rightfully belong, in a fucking cage behind the house.
It's pay back time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

I think a wise course of action would be to appoint a reliable former republican as special independent counsel to deal with the gov corruption. Move forward on exploiting the victory quietly by passing H.R.-1 and election security and reform. New laws that would expand FCC control and regulation of media and social media over a certain size, enforcing existing law and regulation on Fox. Attack the disinformation infrastructure of fascism and hate that directs and binds these losers in an alternative reality, burst their bubble, the old equal time doctrine might be helpful.

Justice must be done, great crimes have been committed, crimes against humanity, many will face justice, but it will be justice, not revenge or retribution. There is a reason Obama, Joe and Hilary are not in jail, the courts, if there were evidence they would be in prison, Donald and his people are another matter, one for the courts.

Republicans have no good faith or integrity and must be treated as such, but they exist and will have to be dealt with until eliminated. Dealing with Republicans is like dealing with Nazi's, you can't make a deal if the other side won't keep a bargain or breaks the rules. Liberal democracy requires good will on all sides and an agreement to play by the rules, those who operate outside the rules are dealt with differently, depending on behavior.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 14, 2020)

2008 to 2010 dems had control of all 3 branches. Obama wanted to be conciliatory and Republicans plotted to destroy him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

I think in 2021 yer gonna see the republicans explode and that is where the real blood bath will occur, inside the republican party. The Lincoln Project formed a home and even gave jobs to patriotic republicans and former republicans, they have money and might go two ways. They might try to take over the republican party, even divide it, if there is a big enough debacle in Nov, or they might form the American Conservative Party, a right wing economic ideologically driven party.

A take over of the Republican party would mean driving the racists and Trumpers out into the political wilderness, not an easy task. Likewise forming a new conservative party would attract most of the money and isolate the Trumpers in the Qnon party, run by con men and lunatics. Let them wither on the political vine, the brand has been destroyed and the cash will eventually dry up. They have money and they have lawyers and the democrats won't stand in the way of them getting on all the ballots and opening up the system for a third party representing the interests of the wealthy without the social war bullshit. Dividing the right will keep the democrats in power for a long time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think in 2021 yer gonna see the republicans explode and that is where the real blood bath will occur, inside the republican party. The Lincoln Project formed a home and even gave jobs to patriotic republicans and former republicans, they have money and might go two ways. They might try to take over the republican party, even divide it, if there is a big enough debacle in Nov, or they might form the American Conservative Party, a right wing economic ideologically driven party.
> 
> A take over of the Republican party would mean driving the racists and Trumpers out into the political wilderness, not an easy task. Likewise forming a new conservative party would attract most of the money and isolate the Trumpers in the Qnon party, run by con men and lunatics. Let them wither on the political vine, the brand has been destroyed and *the cash will eventually dry up.* They have money and they have lawyers and the democrats won't stand in the way of them getting on all the ballots and opening up the system for a third party representing the interests of the wealthy without the social war bullshit. Dividing the right will keep the democrats in power for a long time.


it already has; shit flows downhill- nary a Cory Gardner ad in sight 3 weeks away from election literally the biggest race here. Sheldon Adelson asked where was the Heroes Act for the laid off in his state and Trumpy lit into him; bit the hand that fed him.

we're still in charge one way or another and we can do same.

vote and no purchases until after the 3rd..do no underestimate the power of the boycott even at the individual level.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> 2008 to 2010 dems had control of all 3 branches. Obama wanted to be conciliatory and Republicans plotted to destroy him.















The elections were in November 2008 (similar to how we are having elections in 2020) and Obama and the Democrats were sworn in to office in January 2009 (like hopefully Biden and the Democrats will be sworn into office in January 2021). Similar to how Trump was elected in 2016 but was sworn into office in 2017.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Joni used to castrate pigs back on the farm and made campaign ads bragging about it, too bad she missed the pig in Washington.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> nary a Cory Gardner ad in sight 3 weeks away from election


not down here with the Co Springs stations. about equal of gardner/hickenlooper


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I think it's actually in Biden's best interest if he starts out with some sort of peace agreement with Republicans. It seems to me that Biden isn't interested in hashing over the past. I'd like to see Trump roast but it might not be in the best interests of this country. I don't mind if people want to roast me for saying it but I'm not sure that the country would be better off if we start Biden's term with a fight.


The beautiful thing is Biden won't have to deal with Trump at all (outside of putting out the fires Trump has left to burn in our nation), all he needs to do is appoint competent people and sign what parts of Biden's agenda that the Democratic party put on his desk to sign while reaching out to all of our foreign allies strengthening our international relationships. 

And not allow the Republicans scare tactics to thrive like they did in 2010 so the Democrats can build on their 2020 wins in 2022 so he can actually govern for all 4 years of his presidency unlike any of the last 3 Democratic presidents who only had 2 years to get anything done.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> not down here with the Co Springs stations. about equal of gardner/hickenlooper


Recent senate Co. polls, Donald's shit show can't be helping the GOP.

*Added yesterday*

DATESPOLLSTERSAMPLERESULTNET RESULT U.S. SenateColo.OCT 2-11, 2020B/C
Morning Consult837LVHickenlooper50%40%GardnerHickenlooper+10U.S. SenateColo.SEP 8-17, 2020B/C
Morning Consult599LVHickenlooper46%44%GardnerHickenlooper+2











Colorado : U.S. Senate Polls


The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

Loony lefty kills a Navy veteran at back the blue event in Denver.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Loony lefty kills a Navy veteran at back the blue event in Denver.


what is an appropriate response for getting maced in the face when he was doing his job protecting a News 9 reporter?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Recent senate Co. polls, Donald's shit show can't be helping the GOP.
> 
> *Added yesterday*
> 
> ...


hickenlooper is gonna crush gardner. and he started up Wynkoop Brewery which makes him the best candidate IMO


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Loony lefty kills a Navy veteran at back the blue event in Denver.


Oh look another sock puppet who is indistinguishable from a foreign troll trying to get Putin's puppet re-eelcted by painting a security guard who murdered a man when he spooked with a gun in his hand as the 'left'.

How do you know that security guard votes 'left'?


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what is an appropriate response for getting maced in the face when he was doing his job protecting a News 9 reporter?


You cannot use deadly force if someone maces you in self defence. Typical double standards from you leftards.
The guy he murdered was a veteran and defended your right to be able to post here today. you should be ashamed.

It looks like Mathew Dolloff was the instigator in this attack and is going to jail for a very long time. Dolloff has a history of extreme left activism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The beautiful thing is Biden won't have to deal with Trump at all (outside of putting out the fires Trump has left to burn in our nation), all he needs to do is appoint competent people and sign what parts of Biden's agenda that the Democratic party put on his desk to sign while reaching out to all of our foreign allies strengthening our international relationships.
> 
> And not allow the Republicans scare tactics to thrive like they did in 2010 so the Democrats can build on their 2020 wins in 2022 so he can actually govern for all 4 years of his presidency unlike any of the last 3 Democratic presidents who only had 2 years to get anything done.


I agree about not riling up the base, quietly go after election reform and security, this will remove many of the GOP advantages. Exploit the break through by as quietly as you can, going after the disinformation infrastructure that underpins the alternative reality. Even converting the AM broadcast band to digital and reviewing license renewals to eliminate "hate radio", though freeing up valuable bandwidth would be the reason.

Scandals, investigations and trials will also help a lot in 2022 when the democrats go after even more republican senate seats. The stink of Donald will be still heavy in the air then and so might talk of mass 2nd degree murder, if not indictments. If Joe and the democrats are successful in solving America's major acute problems in 3 months it will leave a profound and long lasting public impression. I think he can too, as for relations with allies, the ones that count understand and are tuned in enough, we know how democracy works. If Obama isn't Secretary of State (4th in line of succession), he will be appointed to some special position and go on a PR tour for America.

Joe's AG pick will be interesting, so will their transition briefing, independent special counsels will have to wait until after the new year, but could happen before the inauguration, Joe could sign off on the podium while the bible was still warm from his hand.


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How do you know he is 'left'?


Ownage


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> It looks like Mathew Dolloff was the instigator in this attack


so he shot the dude before he got maced? 

you sir are a moron.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Ownage


it's self defense here in the US of A, Komrade. not defence.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

i would have knee capped him. but i'm a better shot than Dolloff.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 14, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/foCjELJ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> You cannot use deadly force if someone maces you in self defence. Typical double standards from you leftards.
> The guy he murdered was a veteran and defended your right to be able to post here today. you should be ashamed.
> 
> It looks like Mathew Dolloff was the instigator in this attack and is going to jail for a very long time. Dolloff has a history of extreme left activism.


It will make no difference, most people blame Trump's rhetoric and the republican's lack of a spine. Trump is going to lose Colorado and the senate seat is going liberal, the true "law & order" party, liberal means liberty under the constitution and law, Trump is breaking both. You have hundreds of gun murders a day in America, this is just one more and the security guard has an excellent case of self defense, the courts will decide.

There have been over 200,000 covid deaths, Donald is acting like a desperate lunatic and BTW, there is still a bounty on the heads of US troops, Donald has said nothing, Putin's puppet. Only a moron, a sucker and a loser would support Trump at this point in American history.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I agree about not riling up the base, quietly go after election reform and security, this will remove many of the GOP advantages. Exploit the break through by as quietly as you can, going after the disinformation infrastructure that underpins the alternative reality. Even converting the AM broadcast band to digital and reviewing license renewals to eliminate "hate radio", though freeing up valuable bandwidth would be the reason.
> 
> Scandals, investigations and trials will also help a lot in 2022 when the democrats go after even more republican senate seats. The stink of Donald will be still heavy in the air then and so might talk of mass 2nd degree murder, if not indictments. If Joe and the democrats are successful in solving America's major acute problems in 3 months it will leave a profound and long lasting public impression. I think he can too, as for relations with allies, the ones that count understand and are tuned in enough, we know how democracy works. If Obama isn't Secretary of State (4th in line of succession), he will be appointed to some special position and go an a PR tour for America.
> 
> Joe's AG pick will be interesting, so will their transition briefing, independent special counsels will have to wait until after the new year, but could happen before the inauguration, Joe could sign off on the podium while the bible was still warm from his hand.


I got through the first half of the second paragraph and am so far thinking 'exactly'. Our nation is under attack by a foreign military and Trump and the Republicans are not only allowing it to continue, but are actively helping them be more effective in their war against our society.

It is not hard to understand that while trying to fix the economy the Republicans once again broke, and trying to keep the world from the active wars (hot wars with North Korea, Iran, Russia, and economic war with China), and settling down the domestic terrorism that is occurring that there is a lot of low hanging fruit Biden can do with bi-partisan support of the responsible (aka non-compramised) Republicans in office who will say they had no idea that their party was taking foreign money through entities like the NRA.

I have a lot of hope about 2021 as long as the Democrats can sweep the Legislative and Executive branch. The Republicans in rural America can relax that the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male agenda is alive and well across the courts for the next 30 or so years and that the Democrats can do the heavy lifting while the rest of the Republican party works out it's demons (much like the Democrats had to do in the aftermath of the civil rights era).

Continuing reading.

I really would like to see the NY AG appointed as AG. She will know all the information about Trump's misdeeds from day one from the state's lawsuits of his con's.


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> so he shot the dude before he got maced?
> 
> you sir are a moron.


Wow, you call me a moron, don't be so childish.

Mathew Dolloff attempted to grab the murder victims mace, the murder victim then swiped out at Dolloff knocking his hat off, Dolloff then pulled his gun and at that point the murder victim tried to mace the aggressor, Dolloff then discharged his weapon illegally. That is what happened and that is how a jury will see this.

Denver self defence law: To use a gun in self-defence, the shooter must have reason to believe that he or someone else would otherwise suffer serious bodily injury or death.

This matters not as Dolloff was the aggressor. Dolloff will be spending the rest of his sad little life getting what he deserves.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> You cannot use deadly force if someone maces you in self defence. Typical double standards from you leftards.
> The guy he murdered was a veteran and defended your right to be able to post here today. you should be ashamed.
> 
> It looks like Mathew Dolloff was the instigator in this attack and is going to jail for a very long time. Dolloff has a history of extreme left activism.


Again none of this says the shooter is 'the left'. 





VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/foCjELJ


That is a great perspective, thank you.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 14, 2020)

Chartreuse pride!


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 14, 2020)

Trump Promotes Baseless, QAnon-Endorsed Conspiracy Theory Alleging Obama Staged Bin Laden’s Killing


This wild accusation was pushed by Twitter accounts linked to the QAnon conspiracy theory.




www.forbes.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump Promotes Baseless, QAnon-Endorsed Conspiracy Theory Alleging Obama Staged Bin Laden’s Killing
> 
> 
> This wild accusation was pushed by Twitter accounts linked to the QAnon conspiracy theory.
> ...


Good lord. 

I like that Biden cuts to the chase in his tweet about the crazy tweets coming out of the White House.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Wow, you call me a moron, don't be so childish.
> 
> Mathew Dolloff attempted to grab the murder victims mace, the murder victim then swiped out at Dolloff knocking his hat off, Dolloff then pulled his gun and at that point the murder victim tried to mace the aggressor, Dolloff then discharged his weapon illegally. That is what happened and that is how a jury will see this.
> 
> ...




The bullet catcher got what he deserved.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Wow, you call me a moron, don't be so childish.
> 
> Mathew Dolloff attempted to grab the murder victims mace, the murder victim then swiped out at Dolloff knocking his hat off, Dolloff then pulled his gun and at that point the murder victim tried to mace the aggressor, Dolloff then discharged his weapon illegally. That is what happened and that is how a jury will see this.
> 
> ...


 I tend to let the courts decide these things, they have vast experience, we don't try cases on RIU, courts and juries do.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Loony lefty kills a Navy veteran at back the blue event in Denver.


Rightard


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Wow, you call me a moron, don't be so childish.
> 
> Mathew Dolloff attempted to grab the murder victims mace, the murder victim then swiped out at Dolloff knocking his hat off, Dolloff then pulled his gun and at that point the murder victim tried to mace the aggressor, Dolloff then discharged his weapon illegally. That is what happened and that is how a jury will see this.
> 
> ...


don't bring mace to a gun fight. why did the Vet show up for a "peaceful" protest celebrating law enforcement with a can of mace?? 
and he didn't try to mace Dolloff, he maced Dolloff while he was doing what he was paid to do, protect the News9 journalist. 
he'll be off scot-free and he'll get to keep his CCW permit.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Typical double standards from you leftards.





buttar said:


> Wow, you call me a moron, don't be so childish.


Hoisted by your own petard


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

@buttar 

OOPS, wrong again.
Social media users speculated online that he is an "extreme left-wing activist," but The Denver Police Department said on Saturday that an investigation determined he had "no affiliation" with the leftist political movement.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

wtf? “Hello humans” yeah man you’re retarded. 




__





My plant split right down the middle halfway through flowering


Hello humans, This is my first grow and disaster after disaster has hit me. I will keep It simple but would like to give thanks in advance to anybody who has advice or answers that may help my situation. The only food I have given her Is a scattering of Chicken manure pellets every pot change...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> ^^^^ Have we learned nothing from Obama's first term with a supermajority, and his need to be inclusive?


We had 8 years of growth and internal peace during Obama's terms in office.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 14, 2020)

Coronavirus: 'Dr Johnny Bananas' and 'Dr Person Fakename' among medical signatories on herd immunity open letter


Other listed supporters include Dr Harold Shipman and Dominic Cummings of "Durham Univercity".




news.sky.com


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Rightard


I'm actually centre left


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 14, 2020)

Sure you are tRUmptard.


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

I am going to stay in your echo chamber and bring some reason to all your hatred.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> You cannot use deadly force if someone maces you in self defence. Typical double standards from you leftards.
> The guy he murdered was a veteran and defended your right to be able to post here today. you should be ashamed.
> 
> It looks like Mathew Dolloff was the instigator in this attack and is going to jail for a very long time. Dolloff has a history of extreme left activism.


I agree with you that our laws regarding the use of a firearm in self defense are too lax. People in this country don't set a very high value on human life in this country, left or right. We need to change that.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am going to stay in your echo chamber and bring some reason to all your hatred.


Welcome new sock puppet. What was the name of your account that got banned?


----------



## postickslim (Oct 14, 2020)

Biden has stepped in it more times than a stable hand. He new nothing about Burisma and never spoke to any of his sons business partners. Well looooky here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

postickslim said:


> Biden has stepped in it more times than a stable hand. He new nothing about Burisma and never spoke to any of his sons business partners. Well looooky here.


What?

@buttar please do stay


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He will lose this coming election, those cards are already dealt.
> He was/is a TV personality/failed business man that the Electoral College put in office, not, & I repeat not, the popular vote.
> The fucking MAJORITY of American citizens did not fucking choose Donald J Trump to be their leader, some antiquated/archaic bullshit process, a remnant from fucking slavery did.
> But, the die has been cast in the sense that Trump has brought to the forefront the massive divisions in American society.
> ...


_‘Meeting jaw to jaw is better than war.’ _

Churchill


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

@buttar 
i take back calling you a moron. looks like 4chan has legit info. lol, moron.

One newer and particularly grim post-shooting mile marker is the hoax — the misidentified shooter, the incorrectly labeled photograph, the fake story that spreads after the shooting. Early this morning, in the hours after the mass killing at a country-music festival in Las Vegas, the continually inept right-wing blog Gateway Pundit misidentified an innocent man as the shooter _based on errant 4chan speculation_


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

There you go, we agree on something, I would imagine we agree on more than that we disagree but we are living in unprecedented times where extremism has rooted deep into both extremes of the political landscape.

We don't have to fight to resolve this situation that the world is in right now, human history would suggest It's inevitability but I refuse to fight when I can remember to self reflect.

Pain is certain, suffering is optional


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Ignore list grows and grows


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm a Navy veteran


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 14, 2020)

We took the middie out to a bar in Olongapo and got him drunk on "mojo", which is sort of the Filipino version of Long Island Iced Tea

He wore his dress whites and a bar girl came over and sat on his lap- when she got off his lap there was a red stain


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm a Navy veteran


I thought you were the guy that melts when someone mentions they like trump, not calling you a snowflake or any but you do have form


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> I thought you were the guy that melts when someone mentions they like trump, not calling you a snowflake or any but you do have form


From your 20 or so posts in the few days you have been posting here?

When you are ready to stop just being a troll because you are all over stimulated, feel free to have a actual conversation about something you care about. Because if you are not just another in the long line of endless paid trolls attacking our democracy using forums all across the internet attacking people from every side of any issue, chances are you have been also being radicalized over the years this attack has been conducted on our citizens.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> I thought you were the guy that melts when someone mentions they like trump, not calling you a snowflake or any but you do have form


Well you were wrong

My people conquered England in 1066


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> There you go, we agree on something, I would imagine we agree on more than that we disagree but we are living in unprecedented times where extremism has rooted deep into both extremes of the political landscape.
> 
> We don't have to fight to resolve this situation that the world is in right now, human history would suggest It's inevitability but I refuse to fight when I can remember to self reflect.
> 
> Pain is certain, suffering is optional


Kyle Rittenhouse should hang alongside Dolloff.


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse should hang alongside Dolloff.


I thought he was a minor, not sure about law with that, he'll probably walk, they were beating on him with skateboards, high kicks and a gun, he still took two lives though and will live with that his entire life,, he should have stayed away and let Antifa & BLM melt that parking lot, where were his parents, who let's their kid go out as a defender at that age ffs.


----------



## buttar (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> From your 20 or so posts in the few days you have been posting here?
> 
> When you are ready to stop just being a troll because you are all over stimulated, feel free to have a actual conversation about something you care about. Because if you are not just another in the long line of endless paid trolls attacking our democracy using forums all across the internet attacking people from every side of any issue, chances are you have been also being radicalized over the years this attack has been conducted on our citizens.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


Wow, you know nothing about me, you paint a picture that suits your echo chamber. I don't know what is more scary, the crazy fools burning down cities everywhere or the fact you actually believe what you just wrote, you seriously need to see a doctor or therapist, dude, you have issues.

For your information, I came here to learn about growing plants as some of the forum members are a wealth of brilliant knowledge, however, I made the mistake of commenting on one of Hanimmal's threads and my character was attacked in the same manner you are trying to now. You know what, I decided to not roll over and keep quiet but to post some of my own truths to educate some of the delusional posts on this websites forums.

Paid troll or radicalised, ffs dude, really!! I like to search out the truth and not just gulp in that sweet air from an echo chamber, why are you extreme left boys so scared of opposing beliefs?

Grow up!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ignore list grows and grows


can we get an "ignore with extreme prejudice" option??


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> o post some of my own truths


LOL. uses 4chan as "truths". try harder, guy from 'Europe'. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse should hang alongside Dolloff.


totally disagree. if he really was there as security for a news person, he was doing his job. early reports say 2 guns and can of mace were recovered from scene. if gun 2 is the Navy vet, what say you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> totally disagree. if he really was there as security for a news person, he was doing his job. early reports say 2 guns and can of mace were recovered from scene. if gun 2 is the Navy vet, what say you?


He is guilty imo. The people he was protecting were adults who ran away. He could’ve stepped back. Mace has a limit. Bullets do not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The people he was protecting were adults who ran away


where did you read that? i thought the news guy was just out of camera shot but still close by.

and waht happens if the other guy was armed? would that change your mind? macing Dolloff would be a great time to retrieve your weapon while he can't see.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> where did you read that? i thought the news guy was just out of camera shot but still close by.
> 
> and waht happens if the other guy was armed? would that change your mind? macing Dolloff would be a great time to retrieve your weapon while he can't see.


If the bikers lives matter guy were waving a gun or reaching for one, that’s self defense imo. Not mace. Sorry, just my opinion. I do not think it was an equal fight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I got through the first half of the second paragraph and am so far thinking 'exactly'. Our nation is under attack by a foreign military and Trump and the Republicans are not only allowing it to continue, but are actively helping them be more effective in their war against our society.
> 
> It is not hard to understand that while trying to fix the economy the Republicans once again broke, and trying to keep the world from the active wars (hot wars with North Korea, Iran, Russia, and economic war with China), and settling down the domestic terrorism that is occurring that there is a lot of low hanging fruit Biden can do with bi-partisan support of the responsible (aka non-compramised) Republicans in office who will say they had no idea that their party was taking foreign money through entities like the NRA.
> 
> ...


People speculating on a Trump loss and a post Trump America is a sure sign he is gone. Not to put the horse before the cart, but the election is underway and a significant number of votes have been cast, people don't just want Donald gone, they want to bury him in ballots.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2020)

New members here show up first in “Politics” in a Weed Forum, makes sense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> If the bikers lives matter guy were waving a gun or reaching for one, that’s self defense imo. Not mace. Sorry, just my opinion. I do not think it was an equal fight.


not criticizing your opinion. and i might change mine depending on when all the evidence is put forth. 

in the heat of the moment, some dude maces me and makes a reaching movement into his waistband, i'm probably gonna react the same way as Dolloff. at least Dolloff was legally allowed to conceled carry. which takes an extensive background check here in CO.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The elections were in November 2008 (similar to how we are having elections in 2020) and Obama and the Democrats were sworn in to office in January 2009 (like hopefully Biden and the Democrats will be sworn into office in January 2021). Similar to how Trump was elected in 2016 but was sworn into office in 2017.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What?
> 
> @buttar please do stay


Trumpers are so rare these days they are beginning to be cherished, like some vanishing species of poisonous snake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Pain is certain, suffering is optional


Yer exercising yer option I see.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> not criticizing your opinion. and i might change mine depending on when all the evidence is put forth.
> 
> in the heat of the moment, some dude maces me and makes a reaching movement into his waistband, i'm probably gonna react the same way as Dolloff. at least Dolloff was legally allowed to conceled carry. which takes an extensive background check here in CO.


Oh no that’s cool I didn’t feel you were. 
You never know. I saw all the arguing and the shoot me shoot me bullshit ahead of time. It’s a nightmare scenario for anyone.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh no that’s cool I didn’t feel you were.
> You never know. I saw all the arguing and the shoot me shoot me bullshit ahead of time. It’s a nightmare scenario for anyone.


That is why we pawn this kind of shit off on 12 random American citizens to decide. They will put in the time and work necessary to know the ins and outs of every detail and decide this guys fate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Here is what Americans are concerned about, putting food on the table and their economic future, both are at stake. Getting rid of Trump and the republicans first is the most important thing, until then it's dystopia headed for Hell, the republicans priorities are judges, not helping the people. The public are also worried about covid and the economy depends on the response to it. Joe has a plan and is leading by example, so is Donald, but he has no plan and no brain. The only covid plan that Donald has is herd immunity and that is no plan at all, that is giving up, surrender.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Trump, Pelosi, McConnell, and the stimulus....*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is why we pawn this kind of shit off on 12 random American citizens to decide. They will put in the time and work necessary to know the ins and outs of every detail and decide this guys fate.


Indeed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Why is Donald on a suicide mission over covid?
Pride, he can't be wrong and he knows he's gonna lose and is entering the destructive phase of the game, burn down the house, revenge for extreme social rejection. Make recovery for Joe so difficult, Donald doesn't look as bad, if Joe gets things back to an even keel quickly, it will look particularly bad for Trump and republicans, people are gonna talk!

If he loses on election night or the day after in the media (they call the elections) look out, social rejection is painful for everybody, we use the same neural networks in our brains to experience it that are used for physical pain. That's one reason opioids are so destructive in economically depressed areas, they suppress the pain of social rejection. Donald is gonna be feeling the pain bigly after election day, that and the stress will make him strike out and because he's a moron, it should be quite the shit show and somewhat predictable as his options dwindle with his real power.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

Watch this, it's pretty good.






Tony Schwartz makes a valid point in describing Trump as being a "super spreader" of Man's worst qualities


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Watch this, it's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a catchy little tune that fits this, might make a nice sound track for a short Donald clip, something for the Lincoln project, sing along with the bouncing ball stuff, for his base ya understand:

He's a moron, he's a moron, 
yes he is, 
he's a moron, he's a moron,
yes he is...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> I thought he was a minor, not sure about law with that, he'll probably walk, they were beating on him with skateboards, high kicks and a gun, he still took two lives though and will live with that his entire life,, he should have stayed away and let Antifa & BLM melt that parking lot, where were his parents, who let's their kid go out as a defender at that age ffs.


i agree that Kyle will probably walk on the defense that he was protecting his life. I agree that Dolloff will walk by claiming of self defense.

I agree with you that the laws allowing self defense are too lax.

They both should hang but they won't. Right now, all anybody needs to do is say they were scared and if they are carrying, people die. We can fix that if we work together to raise the bar for using self defense as a reason for not guilty when using a firearm to kill people.

Our gunfighter nation doesn't value human life very much and we need to change that too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Jesus









NBC to host Trump town hall exactly the same time as Biden's


After bailing on a virtual debate, the president's petulance is rewarded.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> totally disagree. if he really was there as security for a news person, he was doing his job. early reports say 2 guns and can of mace were recovered from scene. if gun 2 is the Navy vet, what say you?


I'm OK with your disagreeing. Actually, I'm the one who is disagreeing with everyone except the right wingers who think that only right wingers can use the excuse of self defense. 

If the only requirement for legal murder is to hire somebody and let that person do the killing, then that's a loophole that should be closed. I haven't seen a report that showed a second gun was present, only an early reports that said it. I don't see a second gun in the video of the event. The guy that got killed clearly used mace. But he's an asshole too and is in part responsible for his death. Bad judgement all around. There is legal precedent for accounting for poor decisions when charging people. 

I realize that the law probably will let Dolloff go. I want to change the laws so that self defense is only allowed when there is no chance of retreating and the person who does the deed didn't deliberately put himself in harms way beforehand. I just think that people should stop seeking out confrontations knowing they have a gun to kill people when things go wrong. Lock them all up, I say. Make room by releasing drug offenders.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> I'm OK with your disagreeing. Actually, I'm the one who is disagreeing with everyone except the right wingers who think that only right wingers can use the excuse of self defense.
> 
> If the only requirement for legal murder is to hire somebody and let that person do the killing, then that's a loophole that should be closed. I haven't seen a report that showed a second gun was present, only an early reports that said it. I don't see a second gun in the video of the event. The guy that got killed clearly used mace. But he's an asshole too and is in part responsible for his death. Bad judgement all around. There is legal precedent for accounting for poor decisions when charging people.
> 
> I realize that the law probably will let Dolloff go. I want to change the laws so that self defense is only allowed when there is no chance of retreating and the person who does the deed didn't deliberately put himself in harms way beforehand. I just think that people should stop seeking out confrontations knowing they have a gun to kill people when things go wrong. Lock them all up, I say. Make room by releasing drug offenders.


Too many nutbags running around legally carrying guns is crazy. And then add illegally, no wonder I feel the need to carry one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

Watch this shit, now, before it goes away.









Breonna Taylor's boyfriend certain cops didn't identify themselves


Kenneth Walker spoke with Gayle King in an exclusive interview for "CBS This Morning."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck NBC, those self-serving cunts.
Fine, let all the fucking retarded Trump voters left in America tune in and watch Trump's shitshow, no one else will, everyone else with a fucking brain will be watching Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck NBC, those self-serving cunts.
> Fine, let all the fucking retarded Trump voters left in America tune in and watch Trump's shitshow, no one else will, everyone else with a fucking brain will be watching Biden.


I say great, if they have a real townhall and NBC invites real citizens and not some dog and pony show. Donald will be a disaster in such a format, it might be worse than the first debate for him. What are the townhall rules? Nothing wrong with broadcasting it, if Donald self destructs, the contrast will be interesting if the general public is asking the questions. We mostly catch the high points the next day, even if 2/3tuned out the last debate after a half hour of Donald. He interrupted the moderator 143 times in 90 minutes, way to go champ.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck NBC, those self-serving cunts.
> Fine, let all the fucking retarded Trump voters left in America tune in and watch Trump's shitshow, no one else will, everyone else with a fucking brain will be watching Biden.


Nah, they will be watching something else, because they already know they are voting/have voted for Biden and are just going to stay sane until Jan 2021.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Did you all see where the unmasking bullshit is over?
Yeah I wonder how many Americans will find out it was a joke?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, they will be watching something else, because they already know they are voting/have voted for Biden and are just going to stay sane until Jan 2021.


Donald is extremely desperate, if they let regular folks in and they ask Donald question with follow up, it could get ugly and make some more headlines the next day. Donald will attack and talk over voters who question him and his competence. If it's regular folks in the townhall they will start booing Donald when he starts bullying voters and bullshitting about covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Like I said, they wanna bury Trump in ballots, not just win, even in CA, nobody is staying home, the popular vote is a mandate for change.









More than 1 million California ballots already cast, shattering records


With election day over two weeks away, more than 1 million Californians have returned mail-in ballots, dwarfing the number submitted at this point in 2016.




www.latimes.com





*More than 1 million California ballots already cast, shattering records*

Election day is more than two weeks away, but already more than 1 million Californians have returned their mail-in ballots, according to the state, an amount that dwarfs the number submitted at this point four years ago. This marks the most ballots collected by mail at this point in any California election.

Nearly half of the mail-in ballots come from Los Angeles County, where about 435,00 voters have already sent in their ballots, according to the L.A. County registrar-recorder’s office.

The flood of ballots announced by Secretary of State Alex Padilla still represents only a fraction of the 21 million sent to California voters under a new state mandate prompted by pandemic safety efforts. But the immediate response suggests voters are especially engaged amid a contentious presidential election and the disruption to work and education caused by the pandemic, experts say.

“Many families are at a breaking point and are likely taking their frustrations out at the ballot box,” said Shannon Murphy Castellani, principal at M Strategic Communications, a Los Angeles-based public affairs firm. “It’s clear voters are paying attention this election cycle.”

The statewide focus on voting by mail this year came in May when Gov. Gavin Newsom issued an order mandating ballots be sent to all the state’s registered voters. But the state had been moving in the direction in recent years following passage of the Voter’s Choice Act, which created a new model similar to other Western states that have tried to make casting ballots more convenient for voters.

Fourteen counties, including Los Angeles, began using the model, which focused on sending ballots to all registered voters, expanding early voting and using vote centers, allowing residents more flexibility in where they participate.

Orange County has also seen a flood of early mail-in returns, with more than 100,000 ballots received so far, according to Paul Mitchell, vice president of Political Data Inc., a firm that tracks voter information in detail.

The information collected by Mitchell’s firm, which is known in the industry as a trusted data source, is sliced by demographics, geography, political party and age.

It appears that roughly 10% of voters who are 65 or older, for example, have already returned their mail-in ballots. Democrats have returned them at a slightly higher rate than Republicans, according to the data.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2020)

So today a co-worker accosted me because he had heard that somebody early voting was asked to remove their MAGA hat in the polling place. I said, "yeah, that's the law."

He was incensed that "how come it's ok for somebody to wear a 'Black Lives Matter' shirt.

I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2020)

buttar said:


> Loony lefty kills a Navy veteran at back the blue event in Denver.


Hi, you seem dumb. Welcome!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what is an appropriate response for getting maced in the face when he was doing his job protecting a News 9 reporter?


After he was assaulted.

It's amazing. A 17 year old puke-muffin illegally carrying an assault rifle and protecting a gas station that he has no connection to shoots people and the right floods his go-fund-me-because-i-am-a-right-wing-cunt with millions. Meanwhile a legally armed guy who shoots his assaulter while protecting the LIFE of another is under attack because his security license wasn't proper.

Just fuck these redneck bitches. Fuck them right in the ear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Better NBC host a townhall than Fox, if it's regular folks asking questions and a good NBC moderator, Donald will self destruct with ego defense and trying to get that big ego through the moment and off the stage. Donald has a lot to defend and if he starts interrupting moderators and voters, it will not go well for Trump. News shows will be comparing and contrasting clips and highlights (lowlights too) the next day and the pundits will weigh in.









Why NBC is getting lots of grief about its Trump town hall


When NBC set out to schedule a television town hall with President Trump, the top priorities were safety and parity with Trump's challenger Joe Biden.




www.cnn.com





*NBC schedules Trump town hall at the same time as Biden's on ABC, sparking outrage*

New York (CNN Business)When NBC set out to schedule a television town hall with President Trump, the top priorities were safety and parity with Trump's challenger Joe Biden.

The network's Biden town hall went off without a hitch in Miami, Florida on October 5. NBC's plans for Trump are almost identical: The same outdoor venue in Miami, the same 8 p.m. time slot, the same 60-minute allotment of time.
But there is one big difference: ABC already announced it will be holding a town hall with Biden at the same time on the same night.

So now NBC is "giving Trump exactly what he wants," in the words of one exasperated senior staffer: a made-by-TV rivalry between the president and Biden.

NBC is hearing a chorus of criticism for its scheduling decision -- from liberal activists, working journalists, professors, former NBC executives, and even some current NBC Entertainment stars.

Some staffers inside NBC News and MSNBC are also perturbed by the decision, with some likening it to collusion between the Trump campaign and the network, sources said. No one from the news division has publicly criticized the move.

The dueling town halls will air Thursday at 8 p.m. Eastern time, on the same night that the Commission on Presidential Debates was originally scheduled to hold a town hall-style debate between Trump and Biden.
Now, instead, the two men will talk past each other on competing networks.

"Having dueling town halls is bad for democracy," former NBC "Today" show star Katie Couric tweeted Wednesday. "Voters should be able to watch both and I don't think many will. This will be good for Trump because people like to watch his unpredictability. This is a bad decision."

Let's take a step way back and see how this conflict erupted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hi, you seem dumb. Welcome!


"Because they aren't running" would be succinct and educational... You'd have a clear conscience too, having made a tiny effort to improve the world and uplift the ignorant!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

He’s so desperate. The first time I’ve ever tapped on one of those political polls and was led here lol 









Official Survey


None




action.donaldjtrump.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s so desperate. The first time I’ve ever tapped on one of those political polls and was led here lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put my wife’s ex’s phone number and everything else mine hahahahaha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

Another rant, news with opinion!
*WPW#6YT*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Apparently he gave his son covid. WTG


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

*WTF is Wrong with Trump Supporters Part 4*





Are Trump supporters really too stupid to live? They seem determined to prove Darwin right.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

Someone keeps hanging one of these Banners from a freeway overpass up in redneck country near my farm, but they only last about 1/2 a day. I guess these redhats just want a souvenir from this election..... 

Good thing they only cost $5 on Amazon....haha


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Make room by releasing drug offenders


our Gov Polis did just that for many misdemeanor marijuana charges. kudos to him.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 14, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So today a co-worker accosted me because he had heard that somebody early voting was asked to remove their MAGA hat in the polling place. I said, "yeah, that's the law."
> 
> He was incensed that "how come it's ok for somebody to wear a 'Black Lives Matter' shirt.
> 
> I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Someone keeps hanging one of these Banners from a freeway overpass up in redneck country near my farm, but they only last about 1/2 a day. I guess these redhats just want a souvenir from this election.....
> View attachment 4714207
> Good thing they cost only $5 on Amazon....haha
> View attachment 4714210


Put a game camera in the area at least, a video camera would make a great Youtube video, a glitter bomb for the "Proud boys" would be entertaining as would a cluster of carefully aimed fireworks, a localized version of shock and awe... Much more entertaining than razor blades and less harmful.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Put a game camera in the area at least, a video camera would make a great Youtube video, a glitter bomb for the "Proud boys" would be entertaining as would a cluster of carefully aimed fireworks, a localized version of shock and awe... Much more entertaining than razor blades and less harmful.


the thing is that this is just an overpass over the freeway. There are no off/on ramps to this bridge. It's a very remote stretch of dirt road that crosses the freeway in the middle of no where. The nearest exit from this hwy is miles down the road and it's miles of poor dirt roads to get back here. They really went out of their way to come take it down. I cross this bridge every time I go up to the farm, it's not out of the way for me...lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Someone keeps hanging one of these Banners from a freeway overpass up in redneck country near my farm, but they only last about 1/2 a day. I guess these redhats just want a souvenir from this election.....
> View attachment 4714207
> Good thing they only cost $5 on Amazon....haha
> View attachment 4714210


This should work with the fireworks cluster, put an AA in their AO JJ!





__





DC 12V-24V Body Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Switch for LED Light Strip Automatic Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Timer Switch : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


DC 12V-24V Body Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Switch for LED Light Strip Automatic Infrared PIR Motion Sensor Timer Switch : Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the thing is that this is just an overpass over the freeway. There are no off/on ramps to this bridge. It's a very remote stretch of dirt road that crosses the freeway in the middle of no where. The nearest exit from this hwy is miles down the road and it's miles of poor dirt roads to get back here. They really went out of their way to come take it down. I cross this bridge every time I go up to the farm, it's not out of the way for me...lol


A couple of flash bangs attached to the back of the banner and a string crazy glued to the bridge, when they pulled up the banner they would have a handful!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> They really went out of their way to come take it down


them and trump are true "muricans fighting to protect our freedom of speech from them communist demo-rats


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the thing is that this is just an overpass over the freeway. There are no off/on ramps to this bridge. It's a very remote stretch of dirt road that crosses the freeway in the middle of no where. The nearest exit from this hwy is miles down the road and it's miles of poor dirt roads to get back here. They really went out of their way to come take it down. I cross this bridge every time I go up to the farm, it's not out of the way for me...lol


Not to worry JJ, it's a sure sign they are losing, you might have to fill in the foxholes in January, at least I hope so.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not to worry JJ, it's a sure sign they are losing, you might have to fill in the foxholes in January, at least I hope so.


it's just my way of getting redhats to take a Biden Banner home.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's just my way of getting redhats to take a Biden Banner home.....


Join a local "militia", attend a meeting and bring a couple of large bottles of whiskey, leave early before the mayhem and gunfire begins. You can disrupt most of their meetings with a bottle or two, maybe even kill a few or have them kill each other that is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

It looks like an earthquake might be coming, forget landslide.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/early-voting-2020-election/2020/10/14/500c22ce-0d90-11eb-8a35-237ef1eb2ef7_story.html



*Across the country, Democratic enthusiasm is propelling an enormous wave of early voting*

Oct. 14, 2020 at 6:18 p.m. ADT
With less than three weeks to go before Nov. 3, roughly 15 million Americans have already voted in the fall election, reflecting an extraordinary level of participation despite barriers erected by the coronavirus pandemic — and setting a trajectory that could result in the majority of voters casting ballots before Election Day for the first time in U.S. history.

In Georgia this week, voters waited as long as 11 hours to cast their ballots on the first day of early voting. In North Carolina, nearly 1 in 5 of roughly 500,000 who have returned mail ballots so far did not vote in the last presidential election. In Michigan, more than 1 million people — roughly one-fourth of total turnout in 2016 — have already voted.

The picture is so stark that election officials around the country are reporting record early turnout, much of it in person, meaning that more results could be available on election night than previously thought.

So far, much of the early voting appears to be driven by heightened enthusiasm among Democrats. Of the roughly 3.5 million voters who have cast ballots in six states that provide partisan breakdowns, registered Democrats outnumber Republicans by roughly 2 to 1, according to a Washington Post analysis of data in Florida, Iowa, Maine, Kentucky, North Carolina and Pennsylvania.

Additionally, those who have voted include disproportionate numbers of Black voters and women, according to state data — groups that favor former vice president Joe Biden over President Trump in recent polls.

Dozens of voters who have shown up on their states’ first day of early voting over the past several weeks have described a desire to cast their ballots at the first possible moment as a statement against the president.

“Last night felt like Christmas Eve,” said Tony Lewis, 39, who showed up at the Kentucky Exposition Center in
Louisville on Tuesday just as polls opened at 8:30 a.m. for the first day of in-person voting. “I just wanted to get out and be one of the first ones to cast my vote to hopefully end the insanity we are living in under the current administration.”

Republicans say the heavy turnout so far shows that Democratic votes are coming in earlier but not necessarily in higher numbers in the end. The Trump campaign and other Republicans say that Biden might win the early vote — but that the president will catch up on Election Day among supporters who do not trust mail balloting.

“For months, Democrats have pinned all their hopes on mail ballots, irresponsibly scared voters away from the polls and cannibalized their Election Day voters in favor of vote-by-mail,” said Trump campaign spokeswoman Thea McDonald. “Republicans will show up in person on Election Day and reelect President Trump.”

While half of all likely voters said they planned to vote early, a sharp partisan breakdown emerges over when people say they will cast their ballots, according to a Post-ABC poll conducted Oct. 6 through 9.

A 64 percent majority of likely voters supporting Biden said they planned to vote early. Among likely voters supporting Trump, a 61 percent majority planned to vote on Election Day.

“I think the angry Trump voter is still a real thing, but, unfortunately, we won’t know how real until the election is over,” said Ryan Tyson, a principal at the Tyson Group, a voter data and polling firm in Florida with ties to state Republicans. “They just aren’t showing themselves yet.”

Some Republicans are turning out early. In Ohio, where early voting began last week, strong support for Trump was evident through the state’s Appalachian region.

“He is a president that is for the people, and he is not a politician, which is what we need,” said retiree Jerry Morkassel, 79, of Pike County, Ohio. “You sure as hell know where he stands.”

Washington Post-University of Maryland poll: Most Americans want to vote before Election Day, a significant shift from previous years

Election administrators have been preparing for months for a surge in mail voting among Americans trying to avoid coronavirus infection at the polls. And operatives in both parties expected the early vote to favor Biden, in part because Trump’s repeated attacks on the integrity of mail voting have resonated more deeply with his own supporters, who are eschewing mail ballots to an extent that has alarmed GOP operatives.

Even so, the numbers trickling in as early voting kicks off in state after state across the country offer a more dramatic picture than what many expected.

The number of people who have voted so far this year is equivalent to about 10 percent of the 2016 electorate, according to Michael McDonald, a political scientist at the University of Florida who tracks early and mail-in voting on his website, the United States Elections Project. More than 20 states are set to offer early voting in the coming weeks, including North Carolina on Thursday.

Some voters who had planned to vote by mail are showing up in person to avoid delays with the U.S. Postal Service. Many others are so determined to vote — and be seen doing it at the first available chance — that they are enduring hours-long lines despite the other voting options available.

“Four years of Donald Trump is enough for me,” said Victor Tellesco, a 50-year-old from the Phoenix suburbs who voted for the first time in his life on Arizona’s first day of early voting last week. Tellesco, a registered Democrat, had requested and received a mail ballot, but he decided not to wait.

“Every time I see him on TV, my blood pressure goes up,” he said. “It just made me feel like I needed to vote this year. I don’t know why I’ve never voted before. But this year, it feels like I needed to vote.”

While polls show that Democrats are more likely to vote by mail this year, there are signs that many are abandoning those plans and showing up in person instead. That trend was apparent this week in Fulton County, Ga., where it helped drive long lines at early voting centers, officials said.

“We’re getting a lot of reports of people canceling their ballots by mail,” said Rick Barron, the elections chief in Fulton County, home of downtown Atlanta.

McDonald, the political scientist, said the likely Democratic lean of the early vote is undeniable — but he also urged caution until more numbers come in from other states.

Still, the early numbers are proving to be larger than even Democrats predicted. Three out of four voters in Pennsylvania who have returned their ballots, for instance, are registered Democrats. In increasingly Democratic Virginia, where early voting began in September with hours-long lines in suburban Washington, nearly 1.7 million voters had cast ballots by Wednesday, according to the nonpartisan Virginia Public Access Project — more than triple the number who voted early or by mail overall in 2016. In Kentucky, nearly 70 percent of mail ballots cast have come from registered Democrats.

In Georgia, so many people were determined to vote in person at the first chance of early voting Monday that they withstood lines that lasted throughout the day. A record 242,000 people voted in the first two days.
*more...*


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 14, 2020)

My first reply on RIU in years. I had to say, I didn't know there were so many ppl that hated Trump the way I've seen in this thread. I am a man of facts and science and like to think I have more common sense than most but between the pitiful options of Trump or Biden I have to go with Trump cause Biden is approaching dementia or alzheimers. I like and dislike points on both sides. I really wish Andrew Yang was still running.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

From the above article, on their site. I believe OH and AZ count early votes and mail in early too.

Yet some potentially pivotal results are expected shortly after polls close, according to a Post analysis of early vote totals and state rules governing mail balloting. Thanks to surges in early and absentee voting, looser rules for processing and counting mail ballots, and active preparation by election officials, voters in critical states such as Florida and North Carolina can expect to see advanced results on election night, if everything goes to plan.

In North Carolina, for instance, state officials plan to release preliminary returns from early in-person and mail voting shortly after polls close on Nov. 3, at 7:30 p.m. Eastern time. State officials in Florida expect to release similar returns at 8 p.m. and in Arizona two hours after that.

Combined, those three states will deliver 55 of the 270 electoral votes needed to win the presidency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> My first reply on RIU in years. I had to say, I didn't know there were so many ppl that hated Trump the way I've seen in this thread. I am a man of facts and science and like to think I have more common sense than most but between the pitiful options of Trump or Biden I have to go with Trump cause Biden is approaching dementia or alzheimers. I like and dislike points on both sides. I really wish Andrew Yang was still running.


Pirated account, did you guess passwords for inactive accounts?


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pirated account, did you guess passwords for inactive accounts?


Nope its mine. I get on here every few months to keep up with new methods, strains, all around info. I am NOT trying to come off as a troll. I guess I really meant to say I was surprised the level of emotion democrats show. I have a small circle on perpous. Ppl piss me off lol.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 14, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/council-national-policy-video/2020/10/14/367f24c2-f793-11ea-a510-f57d8ce76e11_story.html


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/council-national-policy-video/2020/10/14/367f24c2-f793-11ea-a510-f57d8ce76e11_story.html


vote republicans out.....vote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Nope its mine. I get on here every few months to keep up with new methods, strains, all around info. I am NOT trying to come off as a troll. I guess I really meant to say I was surprised the level of emotion democrats show. I have a small circle on perpous. Ppl piss me off lol.


Last time this account was on was 2015 in a grow section where you were murdering cannabis plants. Sometimes people pirate unused accounts, I'd have trouble hanging on to the password all these years.

To suddenly show up here trying to support Trump and sound rational is hilarious. Drink much bleach science guy? BTW what has Donald said about the bounty on the heads of US troops? Crickets from Putin's puppet. Only a moron would support Trump at this point in American history.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/council-national-policy-video/2020/10/14/367f24c2-f793-11ea-a510-f57d8ce76e11_story.html


Paywall, is there another source?


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Last time this account was on was 2015 in a grow section where you were murdering cannabis plants. Sometimes people pirate unused accounts, I'd have trouble hanging on to the password all these years.
> 
> To suddenly show up here trying to support Trump and sound rational is hilarious. Drink much bleach science guy? BTW what has Donald said about the bounty on the heads of US troops? Crickets from Putin's puppet. Only a moron would support Trump at this point in American history.


I'll be the first to say I don't agree with much that he does. I don't hava whole lot of time to dig deep in to all the things that have been said about Trump. I didn't know anything about bounties on troops. I go to work and come home. I live in the mountains so there is not much politically that affects us. I just hear what is said on talk radio and what 'youtube thinks I should watch'. I have just based my observations on how things have affected me. I save a little on taxes and no longer get penalized for not having med insurance. I respect everyone's views and do my best to treat everyone equal. 

Yeah I fucked that one up good. I was lazy and tried to get a big reward for little work.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I'll be the first to say I don't agree with much that he does. I don't hava whole lot of time to dig deep in to all the things that have been said about Trump. I didn't know anything about bounties on troops. I go to work and come home. I live in the mountains so there is not much politically that affects us. I just hear what is said on talk radio and what 'youtube thinks I should watch'. I have just based my observations on how things have affected me. I save a little on taxes and no longer get penalized for not having med insurance. I respect everyone's views and do my best to treat everyone equal.
> 
> Yeah I fucked that one up good. I was lazy and tried to get a big reward for little work.


I like presidents that haven't been Impeached.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I'll be the first to say I don't agree with much that he does. I don't hava whole lot of time to dig deep in to all the things that have been said about Trump. I didn't know anything about bounties on troops. I go to work and come home. I live in the mountains so there is not much politically that affects us. I just hear what is said on talk radio and what 'youtube thinks I should watch'. I have just based my observations on how things have affected me. I save a little on taxes and no longer get penalized for not having med insurance. I respect everyone's views and do my best to treat everyone equal.
> 
> Yeah I fucked that one up good. I was lazy and tried to get a big reward for little work.


If yer carrying Donald's water expect your fellow citizens to inform you of certain facts, not "fake news" and 200,000+ dead ain't no hoax. Folks are pissed and rightly so, Donald fucked up covid badly and is gonna pay for it, so are the republicans, who are running from Trump like he's on fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 14, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I'll be the first to say I don't agree with much that he does. I don't hava whole lot of time to dig deep in to all the things that have been said about Trump. I didn't know anything about bounties on troops. I go to work and come home. I live in the mountains so there is not much politically that affects us. I just hear what is said on talk radio and what 'youtube thinks I should watch'. I have just based my observations on how things have affected me. I save a little on taxes and no longer get penalized for not having med insurance. I respect everyone's views and do my best to treat everyone equal.
> 
> Yeah I fucked that one up good. I was lazy and tried to get a big reward for little work.


Here is a former republican, let him give you an update, Steve is a patriot.
*Steve Schmidt: Trump Is ‘The Worst President The Country’s Ever Had*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Better NBC host a townhall than Fox, if it's regular folks asking questions and a good NBC moderator, Donald will self destruct with ego defense and trying to get that big ego through the moment and off the stage. Donald has a lot to defend and if he starts interrupting moderators and voters, it will not go well for Trump. News shows will be comparing and contrasting clips and highlights (lowlights too) the next day and the pundits will weigh in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck NBC......Boycott NBC......vote republicans out


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> My first reply on RIU in years. I had to say, I didn't know there were so many ppl that hated Trump the way I've seen in this thread. I am a man of facts and science and like to think I have more common sense than most but between the pitiful options of Trump or Biden I have to go with Trump cause Biden is approaching dementia or alzheimers. I like and dislike points on both sides. I really wish Andrew Yang was still running.


Welcome to the forum. I would highly suggest with the importance of not electing someone who has been shown to have over $400 million in debt to foreign nations as our POTUS, to take the time to actually watch an entire speech of Biden's and not just edited clips Trump's troll army (foreign and domestic) pump out.


I put in a bunch of links in my response for you because I truly hope you are indeed a real person and not another in the endless lines of trolls and know it is hard to communicate all the information behind what I am saying. Hopefully if you have time you can look around at the stuff in the links and see why I am saying what I do.



0vergrown420 said:


> Nope its mine. I get on here every few months to keep up with new methods, strains, all around info. I am NOT trying to come off as a troll. I guess I really meant to say I was surprised the level of emotion democrats show. I have a small circle on perpous. Ppl piss me off lol.


I would highly suggest learning about internet trolls and how they have been militarized because every forum across the internet is used to attack people from every side of every issue to get them to not vote for Biden (and to either vote for Trump or to not vote).

How do you know that they are even people much less 'Democrats'? If you don't know someone in real life, I suggest not being so confident you are not being trolled.

That is how the Russian militaries attack on our democracy works. 



0vergrown420 said:


> I'll be the first to say I don't agree with much that he does. I don't hava whole lot of time to dig deep in to all the things that have been said about Trump. I didn't know anything about bounties on troops. I go to work and come home. I live in the mountains so there is not much politically that affects us. I just hear what is said on talk radio and what 'youtube thinks I should watch'. I have just based my observations on how things have affected me. I save a little on taxes and no longer get penalized for not having med insurance. I respect everyone's views and do my best to treat everyone equal.
> 
> Yeah I fucked that one up good. I was lazy and tried to get a big reward for little work.


If I was you I would stick to listening to full speeches of Biden's and double check things you care about on the highest factually acurate and non-biased well sourced (free) journalistic websites like AP news and Reuters. 

Hopefully you stick around. This attack being conducted by the Russian military on our citizens (even children on their video games) has been going on for at least 6 years unchecked by Trump (because it benefits him) and it is tearing our families apart.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2020)

Exclusive: Feds chased suspected foreign link to Trump's 2016 campaign cash for three years








Exclusive: Feds chased suspected foreign link to Trump's 2016 campaign cash for three years


For more than three years, federal prosecutors investigated whether money flowing through an Egyptian state-owned bank could have backed millions of dollars Donald Trump donated to his own campaign days before he won the 2016 election, multiple sources familiar with the investigation told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> not criticizing your opinion. and i might change mine depending on when all the evidence is put forth.
> 
> in the heat of the moment, some dude maces me and makes a reaching movement into his waistband, i'm probably gonna react the same way as Dolloff. at least Dolloff was legally allowed to conceled carry. which takes an extensive background check here in CO.


what about open carry? since this is such a state.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> i agree that Kyle will probably walk on the defense that he was protecting his life. I agree that Dolloff will walk by claiming of self defense.
> 
> I agree with you that the laws allowing self defense are too lax.
> 
> ...


now change.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump is an authoritarian Nazi loving Fascist Pig, just sayin'.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

8 Million Have Slipped Into Poverty Since May as Federal Aid Has Dried Up (Published 2020)


Two new studies show the effect of the emergency $2 trillion package known as the Cares Act and what happened when the money ran out.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## topcat (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> My first reply on RIU in years. I had to say, I didn't know there were so many ppl that hated Trump the way I've seen in this thread. I am a man of facts and science and like to think I have more common sense than most but between the pitiful options of Trump or Biden I have to go with Trump cause Biden is approaching dementia or alzheimers. I like and dislike points on both sides. I really wish Andrew Yang was still running.


Your mind is made up by hate radio, there's no point in talking to you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> 8 Million Have Slipped Into Poverty Since May as Federal Aid Has Dried Up (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Two new studies show the effect of the emergency $2 trillion package known as the Cares Act and what happened when the money ran out.
> ...


I’m just watching CNN talking about this. Crazy.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Trump is an authoritarian Nazi loving Fascist Pig, just sayin'.


what's the intel from your neck of the woods?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m just watching CNN talking about this. Crazy.


i believe it was suggested this would happen..i finally received my $300 checks (which were held hostage for some reason) and my $1200 stimulus..my UI has one check left to request; CARES is supposed to cover until 12/26 (i hope).

do not make any unnecessary purchases until after the election..believe it or not that *one* $5 box of cookies is significant for big corporate..they're already screaming to Trumpy which is why he's 'ready to sign'- too late mother fvcker we've got you boxed in a corner and you're going to sign the Heroes Act *the way the other 75% want.*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i believe it was suggested this would happen..i finally received my $300 checks (which were held hostage for some reason) and my $1200 stimulus..my UI has one check left to request; CARES is supposed to cover until 12/26 (i hope).


I’m glad you finally got your money!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what about open carry? since this is such a state.


have you seen the morons that open carry at Walmart? if i was so inclined, they are the first targets to be removed. 

this Dolloff dude had to have a fairly clean record to get a CCW permit


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m just watching CNN talking about this. Crazy.


and yet the DOW is still really, really high. around Xmas, there are gonna be alot of really poor, hungry and homeless people. but the Senate gotta get their handmaiden on the bench.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> have you seen the morons that open carry at Walmart? if i was so inclined, they are the first targets to be removed.
> 
> this Dolloff dude had to have a fairly clean record to get a CCW permit


they don't do that in the north. i was thinking of Grand Junction? restaurants that have their wait staff open carry..there's some parts of CO i would never go.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and yet the DOW is still really, really high. around Xmas, there are gonna be alot of really poor, hungry and homeless people. but the Senate gotta get their handmaiden on the bench.


actually, if my calculations are correct all the red states are going to have a lot of dead to free up the Social Security Trust Fund that ole Donny Boy has been eyeing and don't you think he hasn't been.

*Donald Trump wants to make the Social Security Trust Fund his and he will stop at nothing and i mean nothing.*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and yet the DOW is still really, really high. around Xmas, there are gonna be alot of really poor, hungry and homeless people. but the Senate gotta get their handmaiden on the bench.


but it changes dramatically with his actions.

isn't it great everyones making money *but* Trump..$750? what a laughing stock..why do you think that is? is he *that* stupid?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> have you seen the morons that open carry at Walmart? if i was so inclined, they are the first targets to be removed.
> 
> this Dolloff dude had to have a fairly clean record to get a CCW permit


what does bear spray do and why do you think that trumper was carrying that? does it smell like pee or something?


----------



## waktoo (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Nope its mine. I get on here every few months to keep up with new methods, strains, all around info. I am NOT trying to come off as a troll. I guess I really meant to say I was surprised the level of emotion democrats show. I have a small circle on perpous. Ppl piss me off lol.


Bullshit. 

Up until yesterday, you hadn't posted anything here in over 5 years.

Welcome to the forum, Ivan.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what does bear spray do and why do you think that trumper was carrying that? does it smell like pee or something?


pepper spray basically. why would he show up at a peaceful celebration (aka Patriot Rally) of law enforcement with it?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what does bear spray do and why do you think that trumper was carrying that? does it smell like pee or something?


I don't actually know. It might just be that I watched too many of the propaganda videos and that brandname of the spray stuck with me. I might just be associated it with sprays that are not mace (because mace is in tiny bottles that people can easily put in a purse or pocket) while the propaganda protest videos I have looked at show people with large spray bottles.





Vice is a good one to show all the branding on these protests.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Your mind is made up by hate radio, there's no point in talking to you.


Oh my mind is far from made up. I have a brain and it works very well. I don't have much time to respond (@Work). The radio station i listen to is the most convenient way for me to get info. I don't trust much else because both sides have been accused of things and both sides have things I like and thing would benefit the country. Im not much on big government cause I have a problem with anyone telling me how to live. I hate being in debt so our country's debt is kinda a concern and my thinking was that a smart business man could help that. Then again, money is not even real. Not even a little bit so debt is just a word. Im just so torn. One thing I really don't like is how both sides have been acting like children. I have so much more opinions but don't have time at the moment. Im totally a real person with real feelings and am totally undecided on who will get my vote.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't actually know. It might just be that I watched too many of the propaganda videos and that brandname of the spray stuck with me. I might just be associated it with sprays that are not mace (because mace is in tiny bottles that people can easily put in a purse or pocket) while the propaganda protest videos I have looked at show people with large spray bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the small bottles are what the bear ends up using to "season" the humans.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> my thinking was that a smart business man could help that


a smart businessman would never bankrupt casinos where the House always wins


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> a smart businessman would never bankrupt casinos where the House always wins


Especially when your daddy buys millions in cash in casino chips and never cashes them out.











Sad.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Im totally a real person with real feelings and am totally undecided on who will get my vote.


Apparently morals mean nothing to you.
Anybody that can't see the difference between the two candidates isn't a real person with real feelings.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Especially when your daddy buys millions in cash in casino chips and never cashes them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Taj Mahal was when he started money laundering for Russians. late 80's. he's in deep shit once the investigations start


----------



## topcat (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone undecided between Biden and Trump has not been paying attention and should not vote.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Oh my mind is far from made up. I have a brain and it works very well. I don't have much time to respond (@Work). The radio station i listen to is the most convenient way for me to get info. I don't trust much else because both sides have been accused of things and both sides have things I like and thing would benefit the country. Im not much on big government cause I have a problem with anyone telling me how to live. I hate being in debt so our country's debt is kinda a concern and my thinking was that a smart business man could help that. Then again, money is not even real. Not even a little bit so debt is just a word. Im just so torn. One thing I really don't like is how both sides have been acting like children. I have so much more opinions but don't have time at the moment. Im totally a real person with real feelings and am totally undecided on who will get my vote.


Glad you found this site then! And have a good day at work, stay safe.

The stuff you said above is exactly why I recommend AP news to check anything you care about. They don't screw around and just report the known facts. And it is free, so there is no 'pay wall' on actual fact checked, legally bound to be truthful, information.

I would question where you have seen 'both sides acting like children'. Because it is way to easy to have some talking head on the radio (who is essentially a left-troll push a idiotic narrative), along with some slickly edited clips of some Democrat politician that is out of context, to paint 'the left' as whatever the hate-radio personality wants to paint them as.

Couple that with trolls online pretending to be 'left' attacking you while the 'right troll' points to actual flaws in what their other account is spewing, and the bubble is complete making 'the left' look like fools.



topcat said:


> Anyone undecided between Biden and Trump has not been paying attention and should not vote.


I don't know man, it is about the time people might start to tune into the elections in a normal year. It would be very easy to stay in a bubble with how hard it is to talk to one another about anything since 2014.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the Taj Mahal was when he started money laundering for Russians. late 80's. he's in deep shit once the investigations start


Horrible place. Stayed there once.

shudder.


----------



## topcat (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Glad you found this site then! And have a good day at work, stay safe.
> 
> The stuff you said above is exactly why I recommend AP news to check anything you care about. They don't screw around and just report the known facts. And it is free, so there is no 'pay wall' on actual fact checked, legally bound to be truthful, information.
> 
> ...


 Hats off to you, sir! You have much more patience than I. I won't even speak to my sister, though I do send her notes that I'm still alive. Repulsive beings, those Trump supporters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Hats off to you, sir! You have much more patience than I. I won't even speak to my sister, though I do send her notes that I'm still alive. Repulsive beings, those Trump supporters.


i gave them a pass in 2016 as Hillary wasn't exactly a stellar candidate either IMO. but knowing what we know now, trump supporters are stupid and racist, plain and simple


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> trump supporters are stupid and racist, plain and simple


That would apply to everyone in my family other than one of my brothers and 2 cousins........I have 24 cousins.
None of which are able to recognize their own bigotry and racism.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i gave them a pass in 2016 as Hillary wasn't exactly a stellar candidate either IMO. but knowing what we know now, trump supporters are stupid and racist, plain and simple


Or scared into believing the racist propaganda Trump's troll army is spamming them while pretending to be their friends online while spamming them nonstop with stupid 'leftist' shit. 

How hard would it really be to make 200 million or so spam bots to follow individuals around the internet?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

Schuylaar donated to some down ballots who are close like MJ Heger in Texas and Amy McGrath in Kentucky.

you don't need to live in their state to donate. 

i sent $5 to them again..change is bottom up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Or scared into believing the racist propaganda Trump's troll army is spamming them while pretending to be their friends online while spamming them nonstop with stupid 'leftist' shit.
> 
> *How hard would it really be to make 200 million or so spam bots to follow individuals around the internet?*


it would be easier to not buy the $5 box of cookies.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> That would apply to everyone in my family other than one of my brothers and 2 cousins........I have 24 cousins.
> None of which are able to recognize their own bigotry and racism.


You almost have a large enough 'n' to do some fun statistical analysis with.

Starting with how many of them are on social media, and if so how many websites to they frequent (which ones).

So for me, this website is the only one I use for 'social media' other than a few comments here and there on the washington post comments.

Then websites I frequent are the AP news (free source journalism), Washington Post (paid content), cable TV mostly MSNBC, CSPAN for hearings/sunday morning, and all the major Sunday morning political news shows.

And I know 0% of the people I socialize with online in real life. I would be curious how much of a percent of content people see on a daily basis from 'people' they have never met before.

God, now I am thinking of a questionnaire on how radicalized they are and how the math would work to tease out how radicalized they are as a percentage of how many people they actually know.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Apparently morals mean nothing to you.
> Anybody that can't see the difference between the two candidates isn't a real person with real feelings.


Yes morals mean a lot to me. I can only speak on the things that I have seen and heard. I live in a primarily republican area so I'm sure all of my feeds and the radio are biased. I just want the big picture before I cast any vote.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Yes morals mean a lot to me. I can only speak on the things that I have seen and heard. I live in a primarily republican area so I'm sure all of my feeds and the radio are biased. I just want the big picture before I cast any vote.











Rudy Giuliani Uses Mocking Asian Accent In Hot Mic 'Ah So' Moment


President Donald Trump's lawyer kept up the racist banter in podcast footage his team accidentally posted.




www.huffpost.com




Only the best


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

@schuylaar


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Yes morals mean a lot to me. I can only speak on the things that I have seen and heard. I live in a primarily republican area so I'm sure all of my feeds and the radio are biased. I just want the big picture before I cast any vote.


Local news scam 'local' websites that are propaganda is something that is reality too.

It is very likely you also are one of the 'Sinclair broadcasting' type local television news too, which makes it hard to get complete information because it gets cherry picked to the point people can't see how the conclusions the talking heads make are bogus unless they spend way too much time understanding where they are basing their conclusions on false premises.






This scam from the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda to paint anything the Democrats do as radical and some kind of '-ism', goes back a long ways.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I don't actually know. It might just be that I watched too many of the propaganda videos and that brandname of the spray stuck with me. I might just be associated it with sprays that are not mace (because mace is in tiny bottles that people can easily put in a purse or pocket) while the propaganda protest videos I have looked at show people with large spray bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone explain the new sensation of bear spray..is it pee?..is it mace? WTF?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @schuylaar
> View attachment 4714787View attachment 4714788View attachment 4714789


ahhhhhhh it's becoming much clearer to me now..those with felonies are ineligible:

Persons are ineligible to own or possess pepper spray (Penal Code § 12403.7).
:
*(a) No person convicted of a felony or any crime involving an assault under the laws of the United States, the State of California, or any other state, government, or country or convicted of misuse of tear gas under subdivision (g) shall purchase, possess, or use tear gas or tear gas weapons.*

(b) No person who is addicted to any narcotic drug shall purchase, possess, or use tear gas or tear gas weapons.

(c) No person shall sell or furnish any tear gas or tear gas weapon to a minor.

(d) No person who is a minor shall purchase, possess, or use tear gas or tear gas weapons.

*(e) (1) No person shall purchase, possess, or use any tear gas weapon that expels a projectile, or that expels the tear gas by any method other than an aerosol spray, or that contains more than 2.5 ounces net weight of aerosol spray."*


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

waktoo said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Up until yesterday, you hadn't posted anything here in over 5 years.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Ivan.


No its really mine. 2 reasons I aint been on in years. 1, I have been successful enough to not need any help. 2, it's still illegal where I live so I am compelled to not post. The real name is Jake.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You almost have a large enough 'n' to do some fun statistical analysis with.
> 
> Starting with how many of them are on social media, and if so how many websites to they frequent (which ones).
> 
> ...




data sets anyone?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> The real name is Jake.


from State Farm?


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> a smart businessman would never bankrupt casinos where the House always wins


I'm figuring out that there are a great many ppl that know a lot more about the political situation than I. It wasn't till a few months ago that I have been LOOKING at democrats side instead of just putting stock in what I hear. I cant help how biased the sources are in my area. Hence why I'm now partaking in this thread.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> from State Farm?


I have state farm but no affiliation lmao


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

The “Both Sides” thing is bullshit, really.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @schuylaar
> View attachment 4714787View attachment 4714788View attachment 4714789


apparently participants going to denver's Patriot Rally were given instructions on how to avoid trouble when conceal carrying without a permit. 

when we go on hikes into bear country, wifey carries the spray while i carry the .41 magnum.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> from State Farm?


okay..Jake..from State Farm..what are you wearing..?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I'm figuring out that there are a great many ppl that know a lot more about the political situation than I. It wasn't till a few months ago that I have been LOOKING at democrats side instead of just putting stock in what I hear. I cant help how biased the sources are in my area. Hence why I'm now partaking in this thread.


i used this analogy for trump's business "acumen":
a guy that is worth 10 billion (his claim) that can't pay a 421 million loan is like a guy with $100,000 that can't pay a $4000 loan.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> apparently participants going to denver's Patriot Rally* were given instructions on how to avoid trouble when conceal carrying without a permit. *
> 
> when we go on hikes into bear country, wifey carries the spray while i carry the .41 magnum.


so they are cheating in some way so they can cheat further?

for a non-trumper, you know a lot about them


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i used this analogy for trump's business "acumen":
> a guy that is worth 10 billion (his claim) that can't pay a 421 million loan is like a guy with $100,000 that can't pay a $4000 loan.


forbes has his total tally owed at $1.1B- so he's a billionaire after all.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I have state farm but no affiliation lmao


@hillbill in in the thick of trump country; he's calling bullshit!

@0vergrown420 one day you're going to want to take that MAGA hat off..






the best you can hope for is pretending you were a never trumper.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i used this analogy for trump's business "acumen":
> a guy that is worth 10 billion (his claim) that can't pay a 421 million loan is like a guy with $100,000 that can't pay a $4000 loan.


and didn't make any money during the Kushy Obama years..what a loser and sucker- even Schuylaar made money


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so they are cheating in some way so they can cheat further?
> 
> for a non-trumper, you know a lot about them


i read the denver post. don't you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and didn't make any money during the Kushy Obama years..


and during the Clinton era either.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The “Both Sides” thing is bullshit, really.


The only actual 'both sides' is the people in the middle are surrounded by the unfortunate side effect of releasing all of our mentally ill and decades of 'suck it up' culture stopping people from being able to get the help they need.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> from State Farm?


Now that's funny.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i read the denver post. don't you?


i have a subscription to The Denver Post..i'm also voting in Colorado- baby steps they don't make it easy to *allow* you to become a resident here.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> now change.
> 
> View attachment 4714639


That made no sense.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

California Republican Party says it will not comply with state's cease and desist order on ballot drop boxes


The California Republican Party said Wednesday it will not comply with the state's cease-and-desist order over unofficial ballot drop boxes placed in at least four counties, escalating a brewing political showdown ahead of the November election.




www.cnn.com





The California Republican Party said Wednesday it will not comply with the state's cease-and-desist order over unofficial ballot drop boxes placed in at least four counties, escalating a brewing political showdown ahead of the November election.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> That made no sense.


you said we needed change..when did you wish to start? with Trayvon or with Columbine?

note to Trumpers: if i were you, i'd be very careful what i do in those crowds going forward.

*our oligarch..Big Corporate, will defend itself from you because they know who's starting fires and looting (causing loss of revenue in various ways)- righties carrying or wearing left paraphernalia..it's been brought to the foreground with Umbrella Man.*

don't be stupid- your life is less valuable to them than the destruction of their property..you'll be taken out like that guy in Denver was.

message received.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Glad you found this site then! And have a good day at work, stay safe.
> 
> The stuff you said above is exactly why I recommend AP news to check anything you care about. They don't screw around and just report the known facts. And it is free, so there is no 'pay wall' on actual fact checked, legally bound to be truthful, information.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a helpful response. I'll definitely check out those links when I have a min. I clicked on this thread and started reading because the more time goes on the more I want to know more about the democratic side. When I seen Wolf Blitzer letting Polosi have it, and they're on the same team, I wanted to know more. I relate to so many democratic points and see that both sides have some very valid points. I did not come here to stir shit up and defend or attack either side. I came for more perspective. I don't like boxes so here I am stepping out. My childish comment was mostly referring to the presidential debate. Neither one acted their age nor were they professional in my small personal opinion. I enjoyed the VP debate and have gained respect for Harris. She is a very intelligent woman. I feel like this election is even more important than the last one so I want to make it count. 

To anyone reading this please do not attack or insult me for anything I've said. This is all my personal opinion only derived from the info I see and hear. I would not have come to a weed forum (best one I've found) to start political shit if that was my goal.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

yes..yes, it does.









Colorado has more active COVID-19 outbreaks now than any time since pandemic began


The Colorado Department of Public Health and Environment reported 274 active COVID-19 outbreaks at schools, restaurants, stores, churches and other facilities across the state this week, setting a …




www.denverpost.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Thank you for such a helpful response. I'll definitely check out those links when I have a min. I clicked on this thread and started reading because the more time goes on the more I want to know more about the democratic side. When I seen Wolf Blitzer letting Polosi have it, and they're on the same team, I wanted to know more. I relate to so many democratic points and see that both sides have some very valid points. I did not come here to stir shit up and defend or attack either side. I came for more perspective. I don't like boxes so here I am stepping out. My childish comment was mostly referring to the presidential debate. Neither one acted their age nor were they professional in my small personal opinion. I enjoyed the VP debate and have gained respect for Harris. She is a very intelligent woman. I feel like this election is even more important than the last one so I want to make it count.
> 
> To anyone reading this please do not attack or insult me for anything I've said. This is all my personal opinion only derived from the info I see and hear. I would not have come to a weed forum (best one I've found) to start political shit if that was my goal.


If people are attacking you, just assume they are a troll and put them on ignore for a while. It is impossible to know, and it becomes pretty obvious when if nothing else they think you are a troll and are treating you like one. We have threads dedicated to how crazy it gets in this little corner of the internet.

I watched the Biden Trump debate and don't know how you can expect people to react when they are getting ran over with the full (Mark) Levin shouting/interrupting. I agree Harris is far better, but I don't think it was even close to Biden acting childish in that debate outside of him just saying this president is acting like a child and if the debate moderators can't control him there is not any reason to continue and walk off stage with dignity.

People are being taught to discuss things like they read them online, and with the epic amount of trolling on every chat feed, when they are addicted like Trump is to Twitter, they forget how to have a non-troll conversation.

Biden was interrupted over a hundred times. I always would have loved to seen Harris destroy Trump on the debate stage. But Trump would have had a much easier time trolling a non-white educated woman than a nice old white guy, so Biden had the best chance to win the House and Senate too. Because he doesn't scare people and can't be painted with the ready made 'the Squad' nonsense.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If people are attacking you, just assume they are a troll and put them on ignore for a while. It is impossible to know, and it becomes pretty obvious when if nothing else they think you are a troll and are treating you like one. We have threads dedicated to how crazy it gets in this little corner of the internet.
> 
> I watched the Biden Trump debate and don't know how you can expect people to react when they are getting ran over with the full (Mark) Levin shouting/interrupting. I agree Harris is far better, but I don't think it was even close to Biden acting childish in that debate outside of him just saying this president is acting like a child and if the debate moderators can't control him there is not any reason to continue and walk off stage with dignity.
> 
> ...


Biden showed more cool than I would’ve.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i gave them a pass in 2016 as Hillary wasn't exactly a stellar candidate either IMO. but knowing what we know now, trump supporters are stupid and racist, plain and simple


I live in a vastly republican area and all anyone gets to see and hear is the republican side. Its so easy to just believe what you hear and jump on board than to take time and question what everyone around you says and find valuable info on the democratic side. I am not a Trump supporter. I didnt even vote for the guy in 2016. To be completely honest, I didn't even get in to politics at all until 2015. I am not the tiniest bit racist and am a fairly smart person. So knowing what YOU know, that might be your opinion but I can promise you that most Republicans, Trump supporters, don't know what you know. Hell I'm looking for shit now and am learning something new every day.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

so Notre Dame says of their own professor, Amy Coney Barrett to wait:









Hundreds Of Notre Dame Faculty Sign Letters Opposing Amy Coney Barrett Nomination


One letter calls on Barrett to halt the nomination process. The other is signed by more than 160 faculty who are "strongly opposed to her views."




www.forbes.com





one trumpy thing from the other day on Barretts appointment is that trump said on Garland 'we had the election'..ummmm no you didn't. i can't believe no one has called this out because he has repeated this several times.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I live in a vastly republican area and all anyone gets to see and hear is the republican side. Its so easy to just believe what you hear and jump on board than to take time and question what everyone around you says and find valuable info on the democratic side. I am not a Trump supporter. I didnt even vote for the guy in 2016. To be completely honest, I didn't even get in to politics at all until 2015. I am not the tiniest bit racist and am a fairly smart person. So knowing what YOU know, that might be your opinion but I can promise you that most Republicans, Trump supporters, don't know what you know. Hell I'm looking for shit now and am learning something new every day.


dude you haven't been able to make the news on TV? cable? the internet? print? c'mon..can you only tune in to the Power Hour, FOX or Trump TV?


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If people are attacking you, just assume they are a troll and put them on ignore for a while. It is impossible to know, and it becomes pretty obvious when if nothing else they think you are a troll and are treating you like one. We have threads dedicated to how crazy it gets in this little corner of the internet.
> 
> I watched the Biden Trump debate and don't know how you can expect people to react when they are getting ran over with the full (Mark) Levin shouting/interrupting. I agree Harris is far better, but I don't think it was even close to Biden acting childish in that debate outside of him just saying this president is acting like a child and if the debate moderators can't control him there is not any reason to continue and walk off stage with dignity.
> 
> ...


I agree, Trump was definitely the bigger kid. I am really trying to set aside all preconceived notions and assumptions I had before and take a mind wide open approach to this. I am not a Trump supporter but with the way things have been portrayed to me it has led me to be more in favor of the republican side. Even though I agree with more democratic views I guess its been hard to look past she Sean Hannity's and the Ben Shapiro's and come up with a complete picture.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If people are attacking you, just assume they are a troll and put them on ignore for a while. It is impossible to know, and it becomes pretty obvious when if nothing else they think you are a troll and are treating you like one. We have threads dedicated to how crazy it gets in this little corner of the internet.
> 
> I watched the Biden Trump debate and don't know how you can expect people to react when they are getting ran over with the full (Mark) Levin shouting/interrupting. I agree Harris is far better, but I don't think it was even close to Biden acting childish in that debate outside of him just saying this president is acting like a child and if the debate moderators can't control him there is not any reason to continue and walk off stage with dignity.
> 
> ...


dudes playing you.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> dude you haven't been able to make the news on TV? cable? the internet? print? c'mon..can you only tune in to the Power Hour, FOX or Trump TV?


I work and come home. Only over the last month have I started watching the news at home. Before that it was talk radio, (republican) and youtube. I know I should stay in touch with the world better but I don't have much free time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Yes morals mean a lot to me. I can only speak on the things that I have seen and heard. I live in a primarily republican area so I'm sure all of my feeds and the radio are biased. I just want the big picture before I cast any vote.


Big enough view?
How low you want go? We were at 4th place when trump started his term.







Quality of Life Index by Country 2022 Mid-Year







www.numbeo.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I work and come home. Only over the last month have I started watching the news at home. Before that it was talk radio, (republican) and youtube. I know I should stay in touch with the world better but I don't have much free time.


What is it they say? Ignorance of the law is no excuse?
Make time. It’s the most important election in our lifetime.
Trump pays no taxes, he will not condemn white supremacy, he treats women as objects and thinks he can grab any pussy anytime (his own words), he is a hypocrite (ie Hunter Biden), he LOVES Putin ( see letter he wrote to him), he loves Kim jung un, he pushes qanon...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I agree, Trump was definitely the bigger kid. I am really trying to set aside all preconceived notions and assumptions I had before and take a mind wide open approach to this. I am not a Trump supporter but with the way things have been portrayed to me it has led me to be more in favor of the republican side. Even though I agree with more democratic views I guess its been hard to look past she Sean Hannity's and the Ben Shapiro's and come up with a complete picture.


I would just start with understanding the Russian attack on our nation.

Do you think it is ok that Trump has allowed the Russian military to continue to attack our citizens?

For me that is step one. Until that get's understood it is hard to even know where to start.



schuylaar said:


> dudes playing you.


That is always a possibility, hell even a very high probability, but I will always try to let people prove themselves to be another in the endless line of trolls before I give up. I have met too many people in real life that I know are good people snowballed into believing the lies to assume I can tell the difference online.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you said we needed change..when did you wish to start? with Trayvon or with Columbine?
> 
> note to Trumpers: if i were you, i'd be very careful what i do in those crowds going forward.
> 
> ...


We aren't on the same wavelength and I'm certain I don't want to be on yours, so don't expect us to come to an understanding.

That said, Trayvon was a change-maker. We still remember him and along with other notable victims in racist murders, we reached a tipping point in Ferguson, then tipped over with the murder of Floyd. Things have changed but we are still in flux. A large number of people still don't get it. Black lives matter. One can't just kill a black man because he scared them. Black Lives Matter has become a movement because the angry black man is a trope that is so deeply embedded in our society that even Black people are affected by it. White people are hysterical over it. Black Lives Matters movement is about getting people to recognize that they have a deeply held misconception that is harmful and we need a change in our behavior.

As far as valuing human life, our society doesn't. Not much. As you say, the "Big Corporate" or as I call them, fascists, value life less than they do their money and posessions. This is the nub of my argument with the fascist I was talking to. Also an argument with you. We have this low bar for allowing a defendant to invoke self defense when they kill somebody with their gun. All anybody needs to do nowadays is say they got scared and they walk from murder. You and others say Dolloff killed the fat fascist in self defense. I think Dolloff made some really bad decisions that ended up with him getting scared and he killed the fat guy over a slap and a dose of bear spray. He's guilty because he made bad decisions. Fat guy shares some of the guilt but he's dead, so I guess he paid the price already. The nub of the issue here is our judicial system that has the principle that there is no obligation to retreat. 

At the heart of both BLM and the Denver shooting is our low value for human life. I think we are seeing some change. It's not going to happen easily or overnight, so Jaw, Jaw. But not War.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> I work and come home. Only over the last month have I started watching the news at home. Before that it was talk radio, (republican) and youtube. I know I should stay in touch with the world better but I don't have much free time.


i was forced to listen to the Power Hour when working in Dallas by the owner of the company i was contracting for when taking me out to lunch- Rush was so disgusting that the owner changed the channel out of embarrassment.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Big enough view?
> How low you want go? We were at 4th place when trump started his term.
> View attachment 4714877
> 
> ...


Thank you! Republicans won't show shit like this...


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Thank you! Republicans won't show shit like this...


That should tell you something about them.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> Thank you! Republicans won't show shit like this...


Here is another bit of info that you might not hear about on right wing radio.






https://www.moodysanalytics.com/-/media/article/2020/the-macroeconomic-consequences-trump-vs-biden.pdf


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> *We aren't on the same wavelength and I'm certain I don't want to be on yours, so don't expect us to come to an understanding.*
> 
> That said, Trayvon was a change-maker. We still remember him and along with other notable victims in racist murders, we reached a tipping point in Ferguson, then tipped over with the murder of Floyd. Things have changed but we are still in flux. A large number of people still don't get it. Black lives matter. One can't just kill a black man because he scared them. Black Lives Matter has become a movement because the angry black man is a trope that is so deeply embedded in our society that even Black people are affected by it. White people are hysterical over it. Black Lives Matters movement is about getting people to recognize that they have a deeply held misconception that is harmful and we need a change in our behavior.
> 
> ...


i agree with the above reference highlighted statement.

what if Dolloff were black? you're missing the fact that it was thought Keltner (fat fascist) had a gun tucked away and was going for it..so two assaults who's going to stick around to see what the third might be? you?

good luck with that.

*possessions


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I would just start with understanding the Russian attack on our nation.
> 
> Do you think it is ok that Trump has allowed the Russian military to continue to attack our citizens?
> 
> ...


All I know about Russia anything is just what I heard. Mostly from Sean Hannity. I have not looked in to it in the past because all I hear is that its a hoax. I'm tired of just taking what I hear as fact and just want a full perspective. Thank you for giving me the time of day as I am only hear to learn and see what everyone has to say. 

I am not playing anyone, I don't have time for that. I'm not attacking or defending anyone, I just want perspective and love my pothead brethren lol


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 15, 2020)

0vergrown420 said:


> All I know about Russia anything is just what I heard. Mostly from Sean Hannity. I have not looked in to it in the past because all I hear is that its a hoax. I'm tired of just taking what I hear as fact and just want a full perspective. Thank you for giving me the time of day as I am only hear to learn and see what everyone has to say.
> 
> I am not playing anyone, I don't have time for that. I'm not attacking or defending anyone, I just want perspective and love my pothead brethren lol


I don't believe you.......you claim to only have right wing news outlets available to you.......that's bullshit. Anyone who listens to Hannity is nothing but a deplorable sheep. There are other channels pal, yet you choose to listen to the biggest pile of shit on cable news.

You claim to not have time, yet you've been on this site for 2 solid days.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I don't believe you.......you claim to only have right wing news outlets available to you.......that's bullshit. Anyone who listens to Hannity is nothing but a deplorable sheep. There are other channels pal, yet you choose to listen to the biggest pile of shit on cable news.
> 
> You claim to not have time, yet you've been on this site for 2 solid days.


Your right for the most part. I have heard about details but they have had a republican twist put on them. Like I said, the more time goes on the more I'm seeing lies on rep side and want the truth. I want the big picture. Yeah I've been on here for 2 days cause now my curiosity is peaked. Almost none of this political stuff will ever affect me where I live so I've had a "its not my problem" mindset and just figured the ppl I love have some kinda clue as to why they support Trump.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is it they say? Ignorance of the law is no excuse?
> Make time. It’s the most important election in our lifetime.
> Trump pays no taxes, he will not condemn white supremacy, he treats women as objects and thinks he can grab any pussy anytime (his own words), he is a hypocrite (ie Hunter Biden), he LOVES Putin ( see letter he wrote to him), he loves Kim jung un, he pushes qanon...


I'm making time now. Better late than never, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Former JAG and retired federal prosecutor from 6 days ago.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Glenn Kirschner: Nothing is going to save Trump.*





MSNBC Legal Analyst, Glenn Kirschner, talks about whether Trump is actually laying down his exit strategy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump's comments and a dress rehearsal....*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This country will be a shit hole before his second term is over if tRUmp is reelected. He's already said *he plans on going after social security and medicare. *Once he's stripped away all social safety nets and health care for working people it will be a ruling class with the dirt poor masses.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i agree with the above reference highlighted statement.
> 
> what if Dolloff were black? you're missing the fact that it was thought Keltner (fat fascist) had a gun tucked away and was going for it..so two assaults who's going to stick around to see what the third might be? you?
> 
> ...


This is where your racism shows. It doesn't matter if Dolloff were black. He was out of his depth when he stepped onto the street acting as a security guard. He didn't have the necessary training for legally operating as one and leading up to the shooting there were several points at which he could have gotten his charges out of harms way without confronting the fat fascist. I agree that legally, he might make a good enough case to walk. If that happens then I'd say we have a problem with a low bar for invoking self defense as a plea of innocence.

Did Keltner in fact have a gun tucked away? What does it matter if he did? The fat fascist was completely out of bounds both with the sucker slap and with the bear spray. Neither of those even comes close to drawing a gun, either in intent, act or consequences. He IS guilty of something for using those and in my mind shares guilt for what happened when scaredy-cat (Dolloff) drew and fired.

But the black reference only shows how different you and I are. His color makes no difference whatsoever. Except he probably would have died by cop bullets if he were. The cops would then say they were scared and gotten off by pleading self defense because they got scared and continued on in their role as police officers. In which case I'd say we have a problem with a low bar for invoking self defense as a plea of innocence AND a problem with fascist cops. 

It's a matter of re-setting our values system to value human life more than honoring a dumbass precedent that in the US people have no obligation to retreat when they fear for their lives. Other countries do require that people retreat if they can. Those countries have much lower rates of homicides than the US does. Is that a coincidence?


----------



## Moldy (Oct 15, 2020)

Cracks starting to appear....








Exclusive: GOP Sen. Sasse says Trump 'kisses dictators' butts' and mocks evangelicals


Republican Sen. Ben Sasse excoriated President Trump in a telephone conference call with constituents this week, saying he had mishandled the coronavirus response, "kisses dictators' butts," "sells out our allies," spends "like a drunken sailor," mistreats women, and trash-talks evangelicals behind…




www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Cracks starting to appear....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some are running from Donald like he has the plague, wait a minute, he does have the plague!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Some Americans are concerned and upset about Trump coming between family members and friends, this can be a good thing too, you'll be less likely to catch covid. Many of Donald's death cult don't wear masks and engage in dangerous social practices like Trump rallies, you would be wise to keep your distance. Look on the bright side and use covid as a convenient and honest excuse to limit social contact. Silver linings folks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This is where your racism shows. It doesn't matter if Dolloff were black. He was out of his depth when he stepped onto the street acting as a security guard. He didn't have the necessary training for legally operating as one and leading up to the shooting there were several points at which he could have gotten his charges out of harms way without confronting the fat fascist. I agree that legally, he might make a good enough case to walk. If that happens then I'd say we have a problem with a low bar for invoking self defense as a plea of innocence.
> 
> Did Keltner in fact have a gun tucked away? What does it matter if he did? The fat fascist was completely out of bounds both with the sucker slap and with the bear spray. Neither of those even comes close to drawing a gun, either in intent, act or consequences. He IS guilty of something for using those and in my mind shares guilt for what happened when scaredy-cat (Dolloff) drew and fired.
> 
> ...


Do the "stand your ground" laws apply to someone coming at you without a mask on during a dangerous covid outbreak? Technically they are threating your life... The pretzel logic of stand your ground, slaughtering unmasked MAGATS should be perfectly legal. Provided the range is shorter than 6 feet.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Cracks starting to appear....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but sasse will still vote for barrett, won't he?

now that he's taking the hat off? history will force him to wear the scars.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do the "stand your ground" laws apply to someone coming at you without a mask on during a dangerous covid outbreak? Technically they are threating your life... The pretzel logic of stand your ground, slaughtering unmasked MAGATS should be perfectly legal. Provided the range is shorter than 6 feet.


he's had a hair up his ass for some time now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's had a hair up his ass for some time now.


The comment was about the absurdity of the "stand your ground" laws and in support of foggy's POV, they are logically inconsistent and subject to abuse.

In Canada you must retreat, if possible, but even in Canada the security guard who shot the bear spray guy would have a very good case in court, provided he was licensed, was doing his job and could not retreat. He had reasonable cause to believe the bear spray could be followed up by a gun attack with a hidden weapon. It would be up to a jury here too, but the law would be different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Trump is depending on election day voters more than the democrats who are voting early, Trump's plan is to win on the vote counted on election day and his fans are cooperating in the scheme.

What if democrats behaved like republicans? They voted early, so they get in line at heavily republican areas on polling day and when they get to the top, then ask if they can check to see if they are on the rolls and if they have their vote recorded? Take your time...

They are actively disenfranchising democratic voters or support it. The trouble is, one side supports liberal democracy and the other does not, one side has character and are guided by principals and values, at least some are.









Biden holds a large lead over Trump nationally, while swing-state polls show a closer race


Biden's average lead over Trump in several key swing states is slightly lower than Hillary Clinton's was at this point in the 2016 race, polls show.




www.cnbc.com





*Biden holds a large lead over Trump nationally, while swing-state polls show a closer race*
PUBLISHED THU, OCT 15 202011:41 AM EDT

KEY POINTS

Joe Biden is holding on to his sizable lead over President Donald Trump in the national polls.
But there are reasons for the Democratic nominee to worry about the handful of key states that could ultimately decide the election.
Biden’s lead in several crucial swing states is slightly lower than Hillary Clinton’s was at this point in the 2016 race, polls show.
Joe Biden is holding on to his sizable lead over President Donald Trump in the national polls, but there are reasons for the Democratic nominee to worry about the handful of key states that could ultimately decide the election.
With just 19 days left until the Nov. 3 election, Biden’s position on a national level looks strong, according to major polling trackers.

Here’s what they showed Thursday morning:

The NBC News national polling average had Biden up more than 9 percentage points over Trump, 50.4%-41.2%. That figure is based on an unweighted average of the 10 most recent reliable public opinion polls.
The RealClearPolitics general election polling average showed Biden with a 9.2-point lead over Trump.
FiveThirtyEight’s national polling tracker gave Biden a 10.3-point advantage. As of Thursday morning, the analytics site gave Biden an 87% chance of winning the election.
The former vice president has maintained a consistent lead by those measures, despite the tumultuous, and in many ways unprecedented, state of American politics. One of the biggest shifts of the race occurred within the last month, when Biden’s polling lead grew wider after Trump’s widely panned debate performance and the revelation that he had contracted the coronavirus.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do the "stand your ground" laws apply to someone coming at you without a mask on during a dangerous covid outbreak? Technically they are threating your life... The pretzel logic of stand your ground, slaughtering unmasked MAGATS should be perfectly legal. Provided the range is shorter than 6 feet.


I suppose it's already happened somewhere. 

US Court ruling: In _Erwin v. State_ (1876), the Supreme Court of Ohio wrote that a "true man", one without fault, would not retreat.[10] In _Runyan v. State_ (1877), the Indiana court rejected a duty to retreat, implying it was un-American,[1]:551–2 writing of a referring to the distinct American mind,[10] "the tendency of the American mind seems to be very strongly against" a duty to retreat.[10] The court went further in saying that no statutory law could require a duty to retreat, because the right to stand one's ground is "founded on the law of nature; and is not, nor can be, superseded by any law of society."

UK: In English law the focus of the test is whether the defendant is acting reasonably in the particular situation. There is no specific requirement that a person must retreat in anticipation of an attack. Although some withdrawal would be useful evidence to prove that the defendant did not want to fight, not every defendant is able to escape. In _R v Bird_ the defendant was physically attacked, and reacted instinctively and immediately without having the opportunity to retreat. Had there been a delay in the response, the reaction might have appeared more revenge than self-defense.[11]

This is the difference. In the US, we have this perception that it is unnatural for "a man" to retreat. In the UK, they ask if the defendant acted reasonably. I happen to think that the unlicensed security guard was not acting reasonably when he decided to kill fascist fat man rather than remove himself and his client from a dangerous situation.

I get that under current law, the killer will probably walk. I want to see it change. I think a lot of problems arise from our stupid macho stand yer ground way of thinking.


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Cracks starting to appear....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some bullshit! Im glad I came here!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 15, 2020)

it's gonna get ugly.








Mortgage delinquency rate hits 21-year high


The share of homeowners four months behind on their mortgage payments hit a 21-year high in July, according to CoreLogic.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## 0vergrown420 (Oct 15, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Former JAG and retired federal prosecutor from 6 days ago.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Glenn Kirschner: Nothing is going to save Trump.*
> 
> ...


I listened to that and had no idea about any of it... thanks for that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> it's gonna get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the banks lock up like in 2008 and nobody's bank or credit card works it might be a Helluva time with Donald in charge. You might have 10K in your checking account, but the bank is closed and the cards don't work, businesses will be going tits up left right and center with cash flow crises and unemployment will spike. 

The banks will need 2 trillion to reopen and the public can starve, that would go over like a turd in the punch bowl.
Jesus what a mess, you ain't seen nothing like mass economic destruction piled on top of mass death yet, but give Donald time.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

*Worst Person In The World by Keith Olbermann No. 7: GOP Senator Sasse Gives A Huge F-U to Trump*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 15, 2020)

Here is another forecast site predicting a Biden landslide, Biden 88.1% vs Trump 11.9% chance of winning. Lot's of graphs.





__





2020 Presidential Forecast







projects.jhkforecasts.com


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

How are all the delusions today guys, hope you are all keeping each others theories well fed


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> How are all the delusions today guys, hope you are all keeping each others theories well fed


chilly today in moscow, no? enjoy the stale bread and rot gut vodka, Komrade!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> How are all the delusions today guys, hope you are all keeping each others theories well fed


Biden has a 88.1% chance of winning, Donald just 11.9%
Who is delusional?




__





2020 Presidential Forecast







projects.jhkforecasts.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden has a 88.1% chance of winning, Donald just 11.9%
> Who is delusional?
> 
> 
> ...


the guy from 'Europe' that complains about Socialism? unless he's Russian (he is), he's in a Socialist paradise.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

Dude, I would love to invite you to my house in London and show you what It's like to live in a real world, I have to come back home in 2 years and am not looking forward to It with all you socialist crazy crack heads burning our country down.
I was happily doing some gardening but thought I'd pop in to see how the lunatic asylum is today, I see you have all had your breakfast and spreading the wacko theories you have.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

Another brand new member shows up in “Politics” on a Cannabis forum.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden has a 88.1% chance of winning, Donald just 11.9%
> Who is delusional?


Ok, let's run with this. Show me where I have supported Trump or suggested he would win or, I want him to win

See, I know my position which is centre left but you instantly push me to extreme right because i do not agree with you conspiracy theories or socialist beliefs.

So, your comment was crap, no truth, no substance,,,,, as usual

Thank you


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> Dude, I would love to invite you to my house in London and show you what It's like to live in a real world, I have to come back home in 2 years and am not looking forward to It with all you socialist crazy crack heads burning our country down.
> I was happily doing some gardening but thought I'd pop in to see how the lunatic asylum is today, I see you have all had your breakfast and spreading the wacko theories you have.


so your parents sent you to public schools when you lived here? and when you worked here, you paid into social security, right?

so you're a cafeteria socialist: pick and choose what you want. enjoy the shitty weather in the UK, slappy.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

Everyone needs more socks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the guy from 'Europe' that complains about Socialism? unless he's Russian (he is), he's in a Socialist paradise.


The whining about "socialism" is a giveaway, nobody with a brain in America is worried about it turning into a workers paradise any time soon. A best he is a rationalizing greed head, a libertarian, one of those rugged individuals.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Another brand new member shows up in “Politics” on a Cannabis forum.


If you look and stop assuming, you will see that I came here for the growing information and then made a single comment in one of the political threads but because you guys are so far gone from reality, you shoot down anyone who disagrees with your bat shit stupid ideology.

The easy thing to do would be to ignore these pages but I am a man of principal and want to answer all the crazy junk that is thrown my way.

Don't any of you understand how dangerous it is to have a majority all singing in the same echo chamber, you really should read more and educate yourselves.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

Man of principle, proud o' ya.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> If you look and stop assuming, you will see that I came here for the growing information and then made a single comment in one of the political threads but because you guys are so far gone from reality, you shoot down anyone who disagrees with your bat shit stupid ideology.
> 
> The easy thing to do would be to ignore these pages but I am a man of principal and want to answer all the crazy junk that is thrown my way.
> 
> Don't any of you understand how dangerous it is to have a majority all singing in the same echo chamber, you really should read more and educate yourselves.


aka "Cat fishing".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> If you look and stop assuming, you will see that I came here for the growing information and then made a single comment in one of the political threads but because you guys are so far gone from reality, you shoot down anyone who disagrees with your bat shit stupid ideology.
> 
> The easy thing to do would be to ignore these pages but I am a man of principal and want to answer all the crazy junk that is thrown my way.
> 
> Don't any of you understand how dangerous it is to have a majority all singing in the same echo chamber, you really should read more and educate yourselves.


I hear a lot of generalizations and see few specifics, what is the socialism of which you speak? 
Who promotes it? 
What do we echo? Give an example.
Speak with integrity and you will be treated with respect, I've just heard whining about unfairness, like Donald.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The whining about "socialism" is a giveaway, nobody with a brain in America is worried about it turning into a workers paradise any time soon. A best he is a rationalizing greed head, a libertarian, one of those rugged individuals.


i actually enjoy our version of Socialism here. i wish my money was better spent by our gov't though. think about how bad it would be for our police and fire dept's to be based on Capitalism?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> Ok, let's run with this. Show me where I have supported Trump or suggested he would win or, I want him to win
> 
> See, I know my position which is centre left but you instantly push me to extreme right because i do not agree with you conspiracy theories or socialist beliefs.
> 
> ...


What conspiracy theories do the left push?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

People who have to brag on how “principled” they are mostly turn out to be self righteous pricks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> If you look and stop assuming, you will see that I came here for the growing information and then made a single comment in one of the political threads but because you guys are so far gone from reality, you shoot down anyone who disagrees with your bat shit stupid ideology.
> 
> The easy thing to do would be to ignore these pages but I am a man of principal and want to answer all the crazy junk that is thrown my way.
> 
> Don't any of you understand how dangerous it is to have a majority all singing in the same echo chamber, you really should read more and educate yourselves.


There is only one issue before the American people right now, getting rid of Trump and the republicans who support him, everything else is a distraction. Get the country back then decide what you will do with it, everything else is superfluous, getting rid of the murdering criminals and traitors is the only focus of patriots right now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> If you look and stop assuming, you will see that I came here for the growing information and then made a single comment in one of the political threads but because you guys are so far gone from reality, you shoot down anyone who disagrees with your bat shit stupid ideology.
> 
> The easy thing to do would be to ignore these pages but I am a man of principal and want to answer all the crazy junk that is thrown my way.
> 
> Don't any of you understand how dangerous it is to have a majority all singing in the same echo chamber, you really should read more and educate yourselves.


Show us where we’re too far gone from reality.
What bat shit crazy ideologies do you see here?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

just one more..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Most people who have to brag on how “principled” they are mostly turn out to be self righteous pricks.


The lion doesn’t need to roar for all to know he’s king.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Everyone needs more socks


I don’t wear any


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There is only one issue before the American people right now, getting rid of Trump and the republicans who support him, everything else is a distraction. Get the country back then decide what you will do with it, everything else is superfluous, getting rid of the murdering criminals and traitors is the only focus of patriots right now.


he's using america as his own personal piggy bank.

it's going to be far too late when he reduces your SS and makes you recertify every two years for SSDI because he's stealing from the SS Trust Fund.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.

I am just surprised at the amount of unpleasant, offensive, and sometimes but not always repugnant comments about my character.
I may be slightly off here but It feels like this, because I do not subscribe to far left ideology, various members of this forum attempt to score points or otherwise gain an advantage in their comments looking for anything that pushes their opinion/narrative above others and their opinions etc in an attempt to silence all non conformists. When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

i lied..nice






this and the Ernst are for down ballot if you can afford $5, it will make all the difference- you don't have to live in their state to benefit from their seat.

think solidarity


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.
> 
> I am just surprised at the amount of unpleasant, offensive, and sometimes but not always repugnant comments about my character.
> I may be slightly off here but It feels like this, because I do not subscribe to far left ideology, various members of this forum attempt to score points or otherwise gain an advantage in their comments looking for anything that pushes their opinion/narrative above others and their opinions etc in an attempt to silence all non conformists. When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


As soon as Russia weaponized people into believing regurgitating lies and spammed them enough to get Trump elected.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.
> 
> I am just surprised at the amount of unpleasant, offensive, and sometimes but not always repugnant comments about my character.
> I may be slightly off here but It feels like this, because I do not subscribe to far left ideology, various members of this forum attempt to score points or otherwise gain an advantage in their comments looking for anything that pushes their opinion/narrative above others and their opinions etc in an attempt to silence all non conformists. When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


what exactly are you doing here? i don't buy the naivete routine..what do you want? if you have questions then ask already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i actually enjoy our version of Socialism here. i wish my money was better spent by our gov't though. think about how bad it would be for our police and fire dept's to be based on Capitalism?


All countries have a mix of socialism and capitalism, because of technology causing future job losses and concentration of wealth, you will have a lot more socialism in the future, when technology allows us to afford it and robots do more of the work. Policy will determine if it is utopia or Elysium for the rich and Hell for the poor.

Liberalism not only leads to equal rights for all, it will also lead to a leveling of wealth and privilege that comes with responsible government. A more perfect union and a better society, but greed, fear, hate and stupid usually fuck things up.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> People who have to brag on how “principled” they are mostly turn out to be self righteous pricks.


Or socks


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian


*I finally understand the difference between capitalism, libertarianism, and socialism.*
Capitalists hire libertarians to say socialism is bad. Socialists say capitalism is bad for free. And libertarians will say everyone else is bad as long as they get paid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

what does @buttar call Tic Tacs?

Tics cause he's against Tacses.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All countries have a mix of socialism and capitalism, because of technology causing future job losses and concentration of wealth, you will have a lot more socialism in the future, when technology allows us to afford it and robots do more of the work. Policy will determine if it is utopia or Elysium for the rich and Hell for the poor.
> 
> Liberalism not only leads to equal rights for all, it will also lead to a leveling of wealth and privilege that comes with responsible government. A more perfect union and a better society, but greed, fear, hate and stupid usually fuck things up.


they had issue with the steel horse too.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2020)

Rand Paul=Big Shot Libertarian=Self Righteous Prick.

Now I get it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what does @buttar call Tic Tacs?
> 
> Tics cause he's against Tacses.


that's a trumper joke.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Rand Paul=Big Shot Liberation=Self Righteous Prick.
> 
> Now I get it.


children of fantasy that smoke pot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


Show us some and be specific with your "charges", it appears to be you against the world. 
Humans form communities with a common purpose, belief and bound by love. Too bad you can't feel the love, form a community with others and feel secure enough to share. Communities are people who share resources and care for one another and form hierarchal social structures to manage their affairs, this is instinctively driven, right back to the chief of the tribe/clan. Humans cannot exist in nature independent of each other in communities, in ancient times to be ostracized meant a death sentence. So much for the culture of the individual.

From a pragmatic stand point, libertarianism is as un workable as Marxist Leninist communism, it's another word for anarchy, a rationalization of personal greed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Rand Paul=Big Shot Libertarian=Self Righteous Prick.
> 
> Now I get it.


the eye doctor that knows more about viruses than Fauci. and he can't take a punch from a neighbor either


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the eye doctor that knows more about viruses than Fauci. and he can't take a punch from a neighbor either


And goes to work and the gym in Washington knowing he had covid.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.


I wasn't wondering........nor do I give a shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.
> 
> I am just surprised at the amount of unpleasant, offensive, and sometimes but not always repugnant comments about my character.
> I may be slightly off here but It feels like this, because I do not subscribe to far left ideology, various members of this forum attempt to score points or otherwise gain an advantage in their comments looking for anything that pushes their opinion/narrative above others and their opinions etc in an attempt to silence all non conformists. When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


Easy snowflake, you may be a little too soft for the political forums. 

Soft buttar. LOL


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I wasn't wondering........nor do I give a shit.


coffee/screen.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Easy snowflake, you may be a little too soft for the political forums.
> 
> Soft buttar. LOL


you know there was a guy here not too long ago just like this, pretended to want to know 'what it's all about' after a few days, he couldn't hide his true inner trumper.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and an egalitarian If you were at all wondering.
> 
> I am just surprised at the amount of unpleasant, offensive, and sometimes but not always repugnant comments about my character.
> I may be slightly off here but It feels like this, because I do not subscribe to far left ideology, various members of this forum attempt to score points or otherwise gain an advantage in their comments looking for anything that pushes their opinion/narrative above others and their opinions etc in an attempt to silence all non conformists. When was critical thinking and debate thought of as so dangerous that It should not be tolerated.


Why don’t you answer my questions?
Now what far left ideologies do you see us pushing? Please elaborate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you know there was a guy here not too long ago just like this, pretended to want to know 'what it's all about' after a few days, he couldn't hide his true inner trumper.


Yeah, I thought that was all BS too.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316806752558489602


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a former republican, let him give you an update, Steve is a patriot.
> *Steve Schmidt: Trump Is ‘The Worst President The Country’s Ever Had*


Trump has pulled every fucking miscreant in the USA out from underneath their individual rock & united them.
The shit was always there in American society, the racism/bigotry/intolerance/violence but Trump has brought the worst of the worst to the forefront & seemingly made it acceptable or at least tolerable.
"There are good people on both sides"
No, there aren't
There is simply right or wrong, no fucking in-between's allowed.
So, this shit storm that has been percolating in this country for a long, long time & now it seems with Trump/COVID-19 acting as a catalyst, the realty/consequences of the failures of this American society, such as income disparity/inadequate health care/lack of a functional social safty net/ingrained racism (yea, it exists)/ the intolerance for people that don't look /think like you, is in the process of destroying this country.
Trump's actual responsibility for the State of America today is really not that much in reality.
We've been on this path for generations.
He really only pulled/ripped back the curtains on America's failures as a Society, he wasn't the cause, just the proof that we actually suck.
Talk about a perfect fucking storm, Trump/COVID19 (a match made in Hell)
The USA was due for a slap in the face & Donald J Trump just happened to be the Chosen one.
Fucking tragic, right?
Stay/be safe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump has pulled every fucking miscreant in the USA out from underneath their individual rock & united them.
> The shit was always there in American society, the racism/bigotry/intolerance/violence but Trump has brought the worst of the worst to the forefront & seemingly made it acceptable or at least tolerable.
> "There are good people on both sides"
> No, there aren't
> ...


Ya pretty well nailed it James, but justice, solutions and reform are on the horizon, there is light at the end of the tunnel and it ain't a train called Trump, it's the clear light of day and a brighter tomorrow. Keep the faith and stay safe, the real entertainment is about to begin, we will have a ring side seat to the downfall of the fucking idiot and a whole host of henchmen and other assorted slime balls. Ya just got to vote Donald out and survive the aftermath of the biggest ego bursting of all time, there will be shit everywhere and the stink will be overpowering. There should be plenty of shit and the corpses of rotting elephants post election day.

I would look for a split in the republican party based both on ideological and geographical differences as conservatives look to reassert control in some areas of the country and drive the Trumpers out. Split the right and keep them out of power.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> apparently participants going to denver's Patriot Rally were given instructions on how to avoid trouble when conceal carrying without a permit.
> 
> when we go on hikes into bear country, wifey carries the spray while i carry the .41 magnum.


Like this?



or like this?



Anyway, very cool bullet/gun


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4715740
> 
> ...


like this:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> like this:
> View attachment 4715746


A half dozen from that would stop a grizzly bear with another half dozen to spare, one in the air or nearby often gets their attention and changes their mind about lunch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A half dozen from that would stop a grizzly bear with another half dozen to spare, one in the air or nearby often gets their attention and changes their mind about lunch.


not long after i got it, i took my dad to shoot it. i told him to hang on to it. about knocked his front teeth out. lol


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m just watching CNN talking about this. Crazy.


this factual news falls the way side due to someone sucking out all the air in the room..right now, Colorado has as many cases in the past 2 weeks as it has in the preceding weeks from January- ALL YEAR.

we're in deep trouble. vote. reduce your purchase power until after the election. stay home = stay safe..we need another year and a plan to emerge and there's only one way to accomplish this or we are goners.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

in case you haven't heard:









Trump repeats inaccurate claim ‘85% of people who wear masks catch coronavirus’


President denied downplaying mask wearing as he made inaccurate claims at town hall




www.independent.co.uk





but once out? you can't take it back..people have heard it and will believe it including the girl behind him in red mask shaking her head in agreement..WTF was that all about? i was getting dizzy just watching her.

wonder how much she got paid to do that..nice touch she was a minority..do you know that only 4% of black populace support trumpy?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## MickFoster (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> like this:
> View attachment 4715746


I'm ready for Nov. 4th.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and during the Clinton era either.


that would make him a loser and sucker according to him.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

Moldy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316806752558489602


i loved that he looked around at the mess he made on the sign..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> How are all the delusions today guys, hope you are all keeping each others theories well fed











A chief economist says Mitch McConnell expects Trump to lose the election — and breaks down why that means there will be no stimulus money until February


McConnell won't push his party to back a big relief bill, because "splitting the party is death to the leader," Ian Shepherdson said.




www.businessinsider.com





*A chief economist says Mitch McConnell expects Trump to lose the election — and breaks down why that means there will be no stimulus money until February*


Mitch McConnell won't risk his Senate leadership by forcing fellow Republicans to back a big stimulus bill, as he expects President Donald Trump to lose in November, Ian Shepherdson, Pantheon Macroeconomics' chief economist, said on Thursday.
"McConnell expects Trump to lose, and therefore, for him to spend political capital to support Trump by forcing through a bill which would put his own leadership position at risk after the election, to me, doesn't make any sense," Shepherdson said in a webinar.
The Senate majority leader won't persuade his own party to vote for a big relief spending bill, because "splitting the party is death to the leader," Shepherdson said.
The economist said he expected a multitrillion-dollar bill by the end of January, after the inauguration, meaning there wouldn't be any stimulus money flowing into the economy until February.
Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell won't risk his position by forcing through a stimulus bill now, because he expects President Donald Trump to lose next month's election, Ian Shepherdson, the chief economist at Pantheon Macroeconomics, said in a webinar on Thursday.

"I think McConnell expects Trump to lose, and therefore, for him to spend political capital to support Trump by forcing through a bill which would put his own leadership position at risk after the election, to me, doesn't make any sense," Shepherdson said.

"It's always wise to do things from McConnell's personal perspective, because that's how things operate in the Senate. He has enormous personal power, and he wants to be leader again, even if he has to be a leader in the minority," he said, alluding to the potential that Democrats could win a majority in the Senate next month.

House Democrats have put forward a $2.2 trillion plan, but McConnell has described it as "outlandish" and said the amount was too high.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some are running from Donald like he has the plague, wait a minute, he does have the plague!


Waaay tooo fucking late.
The only single fucking good thing that will come about as a result of Trump's presidency is the total destruction of the Republican party.
It will take a generation, at least, for the stench of this present Republican Congress's culpability & supplication/fidelity to that fucking cocksucker/idiot too wear off.
Who/what did they think they were?
Sit the fuck down/crawl back in your holes/get the fuck out of the way, the party/nightmare will be officially over in 3 weeks.
The Republicans as far as being a serious political force/threat are finished for a long time in my opinion.
I think/hope America has had enough of their bullshit.
Thanks Trump, you actually did help to make America great again, by destroying the GOP


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Waaay tooo fucking late.
> The only single fucking good thing that will come about as a result of Trump's presidency is the total destruction of the Republican party.
> It will take a generation, at least, for the stench of this present Republican Congress's culpability & supplication/fidelity to that fucking cocksucker/idiot too wear off.
> Who/what did they think they were?
> ...


This is like war James, break through, then exploit the advantage to roll back the enemy by getting in between him and his supply chain, encircling and piecemeal destruction of the cut off forces.

Let's say Joe and the democrats get a likely hattrick with a few seats to spare in the senate, a simple majority will get things done unless constitutionally mandated and no filibuster. Over 200 bills are stalled on Mitch's desk, these bills HR-1 among them will have the compromises removed from them and be resubmitted at light speed and Joe will sign one or two a day. This will remove dark money and has a host of election reform as well as security reforms. Fox news will be dealt with one way or another, Murdoch just pulled the pin on Trump too. Social media over a certain size will be regulated by the FCC as will other internet services that have an adverse impact on public confidence, opinion or is detrimental to youth and the vulnerable.

Between Donald's scandals and Joe's expected performance as POTUS in solving America's acute problems, it will damage the republicans even more. The republican brand has been destroyed for generations of Americans and millions of voters die every election cycle and millions more new ones replace them, many of those new voters are whites with a new attitude. Also demographic change will be another factor as America turns browner in the next decade. Don't forget the FBI in all this, investigating Russian ties, money, the remains of the NRA, all the corruption and all the crime, oh and don't forget all the goons and "militia" members, the new national security and terrorism threat. These right wing goons are about to be treated like shit by American society, under new laws, if they are affiliated with a terrorist organization they will lose their guns. One or two nutcases in their group or militia will be enough, even if they only go to the website, good bye guns, at least. Terrorist watch list too, so no flying, take the bus loser!

BTW statehood for Puerto Rico and DC will give 4 more senate seats and more democratic ECV's, they already are in the house I believe.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A chief economist says Mitch McConnell expects Trump to lose the election — and breaks down why that means there will be no stimulus money until February
> 
> 
> McConnell won't push his party to back a big relief bill, because "splitting the party is death to the leader," Ian Shepherdson said.
> ...


i guess he expects to win the race in kentucky..this has made me mad enough to send Amy McGrath who is within margin, another $5, even thought i just donated the other day.

bottom up, friends- the only way to get rid of McConnell once and for all- *we are within margin.*

i'm also donating to get rid of Ms. Lindsey..we can do it! down ballot! $2! how satisfying to know you helped flip a seat or two?


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A chief economist says Mitch McConnell expects Trump to lose the election — and breaks down why that means there will be no stimulus money until February
> 
> 
> McConnell won't push his party to back a big relief bill, because "splitting the party is death to the leader," Ian Shepherdson said.
> ...


McConnell/Graham are fucking finished.
McConnell might be re-elected from that shit hole state of Kentucky which has had way too much sway in the way this Nation has been run (figure that the fuck out, how that backwater essentially control's America (it really does ) )
Lindsey, that fucking closet Queen that doesn't have the balls to stand up for anything is going to lose, bet on it.
We are so fucking fucked.
Millions of households have entered poverty status over the last month due to COVID-19 & all the Senate/McConnell/Trump is concerned with is getting Barrett appointed to the SCOTUS.
Where the fuck is the necessary, no actually fucking vital aid package needed to support Americans now?
It's been stalled for 2 fucking months, with the Republicans saying we can't afford it.
Well, you know what?
I hope we still have something left in 2021 to save, because the way things are/have gone under McConnell/Trump, all I can see coming down the road is a fucking disaster.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

powerful. sound up.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Easy snowflake, you may be a little too soft for the political forums.
> 
> Soft buttar. LOL


So funny, I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

Here is a YouTube stream to get you all in a twist, enjoy


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 16, 2020)

Republican Sasse lets loose with criticism of Trump including 'way he kisses dictators' butts'




https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/republican-sasse-trump-1.5764781


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> Here is a YouTube stream to get you all in a twist, enjoy


Why are you here?
To antagonize?
Does that give you an erection?
There's enough shit going on in this World/site, no more is needed.
Go the fuck away


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate


I really fucking doubt that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> McConnell/Graham are fucking finished.
> McConnell might be re-elected from that shit hole state of Kentucky which has had way too much sway in the way this Nation has been run (figure that the fuck out, how that backwater essentially control's America (it really does ) )
> Lindsey, that fucking closet Queen that doesn't have the balls to stand up for anything is going to lose, bet on it.
> We are so fucking fucked.
> ...


If the stupid fuck crashes the economy and nobody's bank or credit cards work because the banks freeze up like 2008, Mitch will need more security than Trump to survive. Donald can't or won't deal with it and no one is gonna give those clowns the trillions. There is not nearly enough cash in circulation and many businesses large and small depend on lines of credit and other banking services for cash flow issues. If it happens expect businesses large and small to go bankrupt and unemployment to go through the fucking roof as nobody's bank or credit card works any more, Donald is still in charge. Nightmare scenario James.

The last time it happened Canada's banking system was ok and Canadians headed south for fantastic deals on houses, boats, classic cars, RVs and more. This time no one will buy because of covid, unless it's online and shipped, the bargain on houses will be hard to pass up though. Canadian buzzards are circling!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> So funny, I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber


Perhaps you could articulate the echo's you hear? Or is it a voice in your head?
So far you've been generalizing yourself into meaninglessness.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> So funny, I'd make mincemeat *of you in a 1 to 1 debate*, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber


i'll take a piece of that..let's go!

lack of reponse will be attributed to your status as loser/sucker.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 16, 2020)

He retweeted this ridiculous satire article thinking its real.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> So funny, I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber


That’s all you got cupcake?

You can do buttar.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

Wow, that got you all riled, I'll share some more soon, gotta love retards burning themselves in the pursuit of socialism,

Keep the lolz coming


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> So funny, I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber


Canuck can screw you so bad you'd have to grow a new asshole to fart. Demonstrate your prowess in debate by explaining about these echoes you hear and why they obviously disturb you? Feel free to go into detail, name names. This Canadian just smacked ya in the gob with the glove.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s all you got cupcake?
> 
> You can do buttar.


Buttar Brain is a Butthole.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 16, 2020)

Why do you guys continue to feed the trump troll?


----------



## waktoo (Oct 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I really fucking doubt that


"So funny, I'd make mincemeat of you in a 1 to 1 debate, again, the attacks keep flowing, I can take it, I just won't give up on your echo chamber."

"Here is a YouTube stream to get you all in a twist, enjoy."


When Putin sends us trolls, he's not sending his best...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Why do you guys continue to feed the trump troll?


They are becoming rare and thus cherished, like a vanishing species of poisonous snake. He came here to troll, so I say give him troll. 
War is the remedy our enemies have chosen and I say give it to them.
T. Sherman


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> Wow, that got you all riled, I'll share some more soon, gotta love retards burning themselves in the pursuit of socialism,
> 
> Keep the lolz coming


eeeewwww "Socialism" Burn!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2020)

*Trump administration refuses California wildfire disaster aid*
The Trump administration rejected California's emergency aid declaration for recent wildfires in the state that scorched nearly 1.9 million acres, destroyed over 3,300 homes and other structures, and killed at least three people.









Trump administration reverses course on California wildfire aid


The request was for September, when blazes scorched nearly 1.9 million acres, destroyed over 3,300 structures and killed at least 3 people.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *Trump administration refuses California wildfire disaster aid*
> The Trump administration rejected California's emergency aid declaration for recent wildfires in the state that scorched nearly 1.9 million acres, destroyed over 3,300 homes and other structures, and killed at least three people.
> 
> 
> ...


He created the problem that he will be the solution to and pretend to be CA's savior. He probably found out CA has more registered republicans than any other state.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

My Song of the Moment.
Good Song for the Age of COVID-19/Trump
Turn it up


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canuck can screw you so bad you'd have to grow a new asshole to fart. Demonstrate your prowess in debate by explaining about these echoes you hear and why they obviously disturb you? Feel free to go into detail, name names. This Canadian just smacked ya in the gob with the glove.


Trumptards don't debate they shout fake news while interrupting others. 

The best is when they cite Q mythology and then say "you should read up on history".


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trumptards don't debate they shout fake news while interrupting others.
> 
> The best is when they cite Q mythology and then say "you should read up on history".


They’ll hit you with a “do some research!” And post a YouTube link


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> He retweeted this ridiculous satire article thinking its real. View attachment 4715874


what..a..moron.

who is Big T?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> Wow, that got you all riled, I'll share some more soon, gotta love retards burning themselves in the pursuit of socialism,
> 
> Keep the lolz coming


like i said.



schuylaar said:


> i'll take a piece of that..let's go!
> 
> *lack of reponse will be attributed to your status as loser/sucker.*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> They’ll hit you with a “do some research!” And post a YouTube link


I miss @ttystikk


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Why do you guys continue to feed the trump troll?


but he says he's not.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 16, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I miss @ttystikk


didn't all his posts get deleted?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> didn't all his posts get deleted?


Nobody would ever spend that much time bothering to except him.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2020)

buttar said:


> I am a libertarian and


TL;DR


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Texas is in play, but Donald is ahead a bit in the polls, though the ground might be shifting under their feet there, we'll see.
Apparently they count ballots early in Texas too and the democrats under perform in the polls or so says Beto.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Beto O’Rourke: Texas Voting Surge ‘A Good Sign For Texas Democrats’ *





Texas cast more than a million votes this week. While traditionally deep red, the Democratic party there says that turnout is only one of several promising signs the state could go blue for the first time since Jimmy Carter in 1976. Former Texas Congressman and former 2020 Democratic Presidential Candidate, Beto O'Rourke joins Katy Tur to discuss.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh boy, the granddaughter of the late Rev. Billy Graham just started a PAC to defeat Trump.
I guess some of those Evangelical "Christians" are beginning too see the light
Hallelujah & may the Lord be praised!!!!!!!
Amen


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

If Trump goes down early on election night it will be because of Florida. Seniors are running from Trump, will they run down ballot too?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Why 1 County Could Be An Early Indicator Of Trump’s Election Night Outcome *





David Wasserman joins Andrea Mitchell to sort through the latest numbers on early voting, voter registrations, and explain why Sumter County, Florida, could let us know early on if President Trump's re-election bid is in trouble on election night, as it could serve as ground zero for the "gray revolt" that has Joe Biden leading in polls among senior voters - a group Hillary Clinton lost in 2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

The wise will wait for the strategic moment to strike, the final battle...
*American Family*





What happened to Rachel Vindman’s family could happen to anyone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Joe needs to ride this herd immunity thing that Trump is pushing to get seniors on side, pass out hats that say cows belong in herds not people etc, or just MOOO! Herd immunity would be a hard sell to seniors!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

What does this mean in Tennessee? A little drill down into some red state local news, a look on the ground.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Impact of high early voter turnout*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Apparently it must be Trump voters showing early too, thought Donald wanted them to show on election day. 80% might cast ballots before election day.
*Added today*

DATESPOLLSTERSAMPLERESULTNET RESULT President: general electionTenn.SEP 17-OCT 15, 2020D-
SurveyMonkey3,644LVBiden40%58%TrumpTrump+18President: general electionTenn.SEP 17-OCT 15, 2020D-
SurveyMonkey3,644RVBiden42%56%Trump


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Florida looks good for Joe and so does Georgia, Texas is within striking distance and the ground might be shifting there. Florida reports early in eastern time, not sure about Georgia and Texas should report early too, but I'm not sure about the time zone and poll closing times. If Joe pulls a hattrick in the big three red states he will have well over 400ECVs, or more than enough to be declared the early winner by the networks on election night. The less wiggle room Donald has the better, whining about a rigged election in the face of a landslide will look particularly stupid, Donald is up for it though!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

The latest polls, rated by quality of the data.









National Polls


The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




projects.fivethirtyeight.com




*Added today*
�

 DATESPOLLSTERSAMPLERESULTNET RESULTPresidential approvalOCT 13-15, 2020C+
Rasmussen Reports/Pulse Opinion Research1,500LVApprove48%50%DisapproveDisapprove+2Presidential approvalOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,133RVApprove41%57%DisapproveDisapprove+16Presidential approvalOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,342AApprove39%56%DisapproveDisapprove+17Presidential approvalOCT 7-12, 2020Kaiser Family Foundation1,207AApprove44%54%DisapproveDisapprove+10Presidential approvalOCT 7-9, 2020B/C
Morning Consult1,994RVApprove42%56%DisapproveDisapprove+14President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020D-
SurveyMonkey19,668LVBiden53%45%TrumpBiden+8President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020D-
SurveyMonkey19,668RVBiden53%44%TrumpBiden+9President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,133RVBiden48%MoreBiden+10President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,342ABiden44%MoreBiden+7President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos920LVBiden51%41%TrumpBiden+10President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,133RVBiden49%38%TrumpBiden+11President: general electionOCT 13-15, 2020B-
Ipsos1,342ABiden45%36%TrumpBiden+9President: general electionOCT 11-15, 2020A/B
IBD/TIPP951LVBiden49%43%TrumpBiden+6President: general electionOCT 11-15, 2020A/B
IBD/TIPP951LVBiden49%MoreBiden+5President: general electionOCT 2-15, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife5,543LVBiden53%42%TrumpBiden+11President: general electionOCT 2-15, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife5,543LVBiden54%41%TrumpBiden+13President: general electionOCT 2-15, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife5,453RVBiden52%41%TrumpBiden+11President: general electionOCT 8-12, 2020Global Strategy Group/GBAO (Navigator Research)1,003RVBiden53%43%TrumpBiden+10President: general electionOCT 8-12, 2020AP-NORC1,121ABiden51%36%TrumpBiden+15President: general electionOCT 7-12, 2020Kaiser Family Foundation1,015LVBiden49%38%TrumpBiden+11President: general electionOCT 7-12, 2020Kaiser Family Foundation1,048RVBiden49%38%TrumpBiden+11Generic ballotOCT 2-15, 2020B/C
USC Dornsife5,534LVDemocrat52%44%RepublicanDemocrat+8
KEY

A = ADULTS
RV = REGISTERED VOTERS
V = VOTERS
LV = LIKELY VOTERS


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> didn't all his posts get deleted?


Naaah, his posts remain. For comedic purposes. His last post on politics, Sep 22, 2019:





ttystikk said:


> These two guys were the ones running the country that voted for Trump.
> 
> Let that sink in.


Let that sink in. lulz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Naaah, his posts remain. For comedic purposes. His last post on politics, Sep 22, 2019:
> 
> View attachment 4716325
> 
> ...


If Obama were secretary of state he would be fourth in succession.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Obama were secretary of state he would be fourth in succession.


Let that sink in.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canuck can screw you so bad you'd have to grow a new asshole to fart. Demonstrate your prowess in debate by explaining about these echoes you hear and why they obviously disturb you? Feel free to go into detail, name names. This Canadian just smacked ya in the gob with the glove.


You guys have not answered one pot I have made with any factually consistent rebuttal, you didn't have the mental capacity to check this before you wrote your comment, I for one hate duplication of effort so will leave it up to your curiosity to go and take a look.


----------



## buttar (Oct 16, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Trumptards don't debate they shout fake news while interrupting others.
> 
> The best is when they cite Q mythology and then say "you should read up on history".


You guys give me morning lolz every day, thank you for all your efforts, I appreciate them


----------



## buttar (Oct 17, 2020)

Your new president, keep the lolz coming


----------



## buttar (Oct 17, 2020)

Lastly, before I go to work, here Is a clip of your unhinged queen


----------



## ileftitwetforya (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i guess he expects to win the race in kentucky..this has made me mad enough to send Amy McGrath who is within margin, another $5, even thought i just donated the other day.
> 
> bottom up, friends- the only way to get rid of McConnell once and for all- *we are within margin.*
> 
> i'm also donating to get rid of Ms. Lindsey..we can do it! down ballot! $2! how satisfying to know you helped flip a seat or two?


It's obvious now that my cannabis is lacking somthing. I need to be on this level of fantasy. To think that your 5 bucks is doing anything more than buying some rich folks lunch hotels and flights is unreal. Not a trump supporter by any means before you tear my head off and spit down my neck. I hope you were fucking around with us.. Were you just fucking with us?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

ileftitwetforya said:


> It's obvious now that my cannabis is lacking somthing. I need to be on this level of fantasy. To think that your 5 bucks is doing anything more than buying some rich folks lunch hotels and flights is unreal. Not a trump supporter by any means before you tear my head off and spit down my neck. I hope you were fucking around with us.. Were you just fucking with us?


good bot. meme sad touch.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


> Your new president, keep the lolz coming


Is that video going to be a bunch of edited clips of Biden stuttering 













buttar said:


> Lastly, before I go to work, here Is a clip of your unhinged queen


Unhinged Queen? Are you talking about hate radio's own Mark Levin? Because that would explain why he seems so angry all the time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2020)

Get the idea yet?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

None of these assholes are trump supporters.

They are simply new ignorant growers trying to learn when to harvest in the “Politics” forum.


----------



## Moldy (Oct 17, 2020)

Niece of Osama bin Laden complains about Trump's unpopularity on Fox News


The niece of Osama bin Laden on Friday complained about the response she has received after endorsing President Donald Trump in the 2020 presidential election.Tucker Carlson interviewed bin Laden after claiming he does not know the definition of white supremacy."I find it quite interesting that...




www.rawstory.com




Cry me a river pigs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

*Hitler finds out Trump has Covid-19*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4716495


trumpers are protesting the single ballot drop box in front of city hall i read on the neighbors app..Schuylaar's going with the poll tax of two US stamps to avoid this situation.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

Why 'Karen' memes and "OK, Boomer" insults stereotype people we don't really know


Memes like the overused “Karen” putdowns, aimed at middle-age white women, have become a socially accepted way of promoting stereotypes and bigotry.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

We voted by mail a couple weeks ago


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> We voted by mail a couple weeks ago


i just received my Colorado ballot this past week; i finished all the regular contest and am on amendments and judges so i have to read some are pretty straightforward but most not.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Niece of Osama bin Laden complains about Trump's unpopularity on Fox News
> 
> 
> The niece of Osama bin Laden on Friday complained about the response she has received after endorsing President Donald Trump in the 2020 presidential election.Tucker Carlson interviewed bin Laden after claiming he does not know the definition of white supremacy."I find it quite interesting that...
> ...


yes, there's a certain stench being associated with trump..glad she noticed.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe needs to ride this herd immunity thing that Trump is pushing to get seniors on side, pass out hats that say cows belong in herds not people etc, or just MOOO! Herd immunity would be a hard sell to seniors!


it's like you said, they're talking to doctors who they trust.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


> You guys have not answered one pot I have made with any factually consistent rebuttal, you didn't have the mental capacity to check this before you wrote your comment, I for one hate duplication of effort so will leave it up to your curiosity to go and take a look.


Start answering mine troll


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Niece of Osama bin Laden complains about Trump's unpopularity on Fox News
> 
> 
> The niece of Osama bin Laden on Friday complained about the response she has received after endorsing President Donald Trump in the 2020 presidential election.Tucker Carlson interviewed bin Laden after claiming he does not know the definition of white supremacy."I find it quite interesting that...
> ...


That’s some stupid shit right there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> trumpers are protesting the single ballot drop box in front of city hall i read on the neighbors app..Schuylaar's going with the poll tax of two US stamps to avoid this situation.


Go vote, have your cellphone camera on and look the fucks in the eye and tell them to get the fuck out of your way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> trumpers are protesting the single ballot drop box in front of city hall i read on the neighbors app..Schuylaar's going with the poll tax of two US stamps to avoid this situation.


Also it's a balloting location, they have to keep a certain distance and someone has cameras on them and the box. The cops are suppose to enforce the law, make sure they do.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go vote, have your cellphone camera on and look the fucks in the eye and tell them to get the fuck out of your way.


they're really randy in this neck of the woods and best not to push the envelope (get it?) i'll mail the envelope instead. there is a ballot tracker. Colorado is the gold standard when it comes to mail-in voting; they pretty much invented it here and other states wishing to convert use Colorado as the model.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're really randy in this neck of the woods and best not to push the envelope (get it?) i'll mail the envelope instead. there is a ballot tracker. Colorado is the gold standard when it comes to mail-in voting; they pretty much invented it here and other states wishing to convert use Colorado as the model.


I still would not trust the USPS if there was a drop box handy, these fucks are seeking to disenfranchise people and probably breaking the law if they are closer than 100 feet or are harassing voters in any way. These morons could be impleading Trump voters too if the are inhibiting access. Wear yer pink pussy hat and give the fuckers the finger when ya drop off the ballot! Democracy 101, it's the freedom you are fighting for after all, exercise it while you still have it.


----------



## buttar (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Start answering mine troll


or mine.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


>


wow stunning you really have us now..where's our debate that you're so sure you can win? i took your challenge- you can even pick the subject including geo-political.

you know you want this Fancy Bear.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317116122257367040


----------



## buttar (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm just enjoying this now, I'm just playing your game, enjoy the posts


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I still would not trust the USPS if there was a drop box handy, these fucks are seeking to disenfranchise people and probably breaking the law if they are closer than 100 feet or are harassing voters in any way. These morons could be impleading Trump voters too if the are inhibiting access. Wear yer pink pussy hat and give the fuckers the finger when ya drop off the ballot! Democracy 101, it's the freedom you are fighting for after all, exercise it while you still have it.


We're +14 here and nary a Cory Gardner ad..this dude is sunk. if i mail and the ballot is not received at their offices, the Ballot Tracker will tell me..it's actually more of an issue for me to get over there. this needs to be as drama free as possible and i trust the system with the Ballot Tracker. Coloradans tell me it's new this year and they're happy to have the state take trumpys threats seriously.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317116122257367040


'i don't really care; do you?'


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


> I'm just enjoying this now, I'm just playing your game, enjoy the posts


until you live up to your own words, we won't be talking..i'm just playing your game; enjoy the silence.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


>


Feel buttar now?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Feel buttar now?


i have a feeling he's going to be the buttar jokes for quite some time to come.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2020)

buttar said:


> You guys give me morning lolz every day, thank you for all your efforts, I appreciate them


Thank you for confirming my opinion on the inability of your kind to engage in human adult discourse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

It has already begun, the public discussion of Donald's legal reckoning, this is Donald's biggest concern, he can't resign and walk away, the white house is his sanctuary house. If he wasn't president he would be doing 3 x the sentence that Michael Cohen got right now. As it is he might be doing state time while he awaits his federal trials and sentencing, Donald will be in a hurry to do federal time and might cop to everything and rat everybody out in the process. He will try to blame those in the WH who carried his water and supported him for everything, it was all their fault and there will be many throats cut and backs stabbed. If Joe wins a decisive victory in November there will be a stampede of Donald's assholes creating traffic jambs at prosecutors doors, the Devil take the hindmost.


Wanna see why Donald is so desperate?









The legal reckoning awaiting Donald Trump if he loses the election


If things don't go Donald Trump's way on Election Day, the President may face more serious matters than how to pack up the West Wing.




www.cnn.com





*The legal reckoning awaiting Donald Trump if he loses the election*

New York (CNN)If things don't go Donald Trump's way on Election Day, the President may face more serious matters than how to pack up the West Wing.

Without some of the protections afforded him by the presidency, Trump will become vulnerable to multiple investigations looking into possible fraud in his financial business dealings as a private citizen -- both as an individual and through his company. He faces defamation lawsuits sparked by his denials of accusations made by women who have alleged he assaulted them, including E. Jean Carroll, the former magazine columnist who has accused him of rape. And then there are claims he corrupted the presidency for his personal profits.

As President, Trump has been able to block and delay several of these investigations and lawsuits -- including a yearlong fight over a subpoena for his tax returns -- in part because of his official position. Many of those matters have wound through the courts and will come to a head whether he is reelected or not.

But with the polls showing that Democratic rival Joe Biden is leading in the race, the stakes become much higher for Trump if he loses the election. A raft of legal issues, including a criminal investigation by New York prosecutors, will come into focus in the weeks after Election Day.

"In every regard, his leaving office makes it easier for prosecutors and plaintiffs in civil cases to pursue their cases against him," said Harry Sandick, a former federal prosecutor in the Manhattan US attorney's office. "For example, he is claiming a higher protection from subpoenas in the criminal cases and also in the congressional subpoena cases, [and that] is based largely on the fact that he is President."

Some have suggested a formal apparatus for investigating Trump after he leaves office. Rep. Eric Swalwell, a California Democrat, has floated the creation of a "Presidential Crimes Commission," made up of independent prosecutors who can examine "those who enabled a corrupt president," as he put it in an August tweet. "Example 1: Sabotaging the mail to win an election."

The most serious legal threat facing Trump is the Manhattan district attorney's broad criminal investigation into the financial workings of the Trump Organization. Prosecutors have suggested in court filings that the investigation could examine whether the President and his company engaged in bank fraud, insurance fraud, criminal tax fraud and falsification of business records.
In the course of that probe, Trump has challenged a subpoena to his accounting firm for eight years of tax returns and financial records. Five courts have ruled the subpoena is valid, and last week Trump faced the latest setback when a federal appellate court denied his appeal, ruling that the grand jury subpoena was not overly broad or issued in bad faith. On Tuesday, Trump's lawyers asked the Supreme Court to block the enforcement of the subpoena to allow it time to appeal to the court. Trump already lost an appeal to the highest court in July, when it ruled that the president is not immune from a state grand jury subpoena.

New York prosecutors have said the tax records, working papers and documentation around business transactions are crucial to their investigation, which has been underway for more than a year.

There are legal questions as to whether a state prosecutor could file charges against a sitting president.

"He's so powerful right now. They know that they can't indict him right now so there is an incentive to build their case and get ready. I think what happens if he loses and leaves office that things will move very quickly," said Jennifer Rodgers, a CNN legal analyst and former federal prosecutor.

*Playing fast and loose with value of company assets*
The New York attorney general is also proceeding with a separate civil investigation into the Trump Organization and whether it improperly inflated the value of certain assets in some instances and lowered them in others, in an effort to secure loans and obtain economic and tax benefits.

Investigators are looking into the tax breaks taken at the Trump Seven Springs property in Bedford, New York, and the Trump National Golf Club in Los Angeles. They are also investigating the valuation of a Trump office tower on Wall Street and the forgiveness of a more than $100 million loan on the Trump International Hotel and Tower in Chicago.

Eric Trump, executive vice president of the Trump Organization, sat remotely for a deposition with civil investigators last week. The lawyers are seeking additional depositions with Sheri Dillon, Trump's longtime tax lawyer.

Lawyers for the Trump Organization have said in court documents that they believe New York Attorney General Letitia James is politically motivated, and they initially tried to push off Eric Trump's deposition until after Election Day, but a judge rejected that request. The state lawyers, who have said they are not coordinating with any criminal law enforcement agency, said their investigation is civil in nature. But they could make a criminal referral if they believe there is enough evidence.
"With a big-time executive, when they do these multiple or hundreds of millions of dollar transactions, they're always advised by lawyers and accountants," said Dan Alonso, a former prosecutor with the Manhattan district attorney's office. "There are a lot of layers between messing up the tax treatment and criminal liability on the part of the President, that's a big leap."

*Opening the floodgates to lawsuits*
If Trump is not reelected, he will lose the deference that courts have given to sitting presidents, opening the floodgates for many lawsuits.

The state attorneys general of Washington, DC, and Maryland sued the President in 2017, alleging he corruptly profited off his position by placing his financial interests above those of American citizens.

The state investigators prepared more than 30 subpoenas, including to the Trump Organization, and others relating to the Trump businesses. Trump sued to block the lawsuit, which alleges he violated the emoluments clause of the Constitution by virtue of the hundreds of thousands of dollars that foreign governments and others have spent at his properties. Trump has appealed the ruling to the Supreme Court, which has not yet decided whether to hear the case. A second emoluments lawsuit brought by hotel and restaurant operators in New York is also pending.
*more...*


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Colorado is the gold standard when it comes to mail-in voting; they pretty much invented it here and other states wishing to convert use Colorado as the model.


Wrong- Oregon was the first state to go full mail-in voting, in 1995

and our ballots include prepaid postage this year


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has already begun, the public discussion of Donald's legal reckoning, this is Donald's biggest concern, he can't resign and walk away, the white house is his sanctuary house. If he wasn't president he would be doing 3 x the sentence that Michael Cohen got right now. As it is he might be doing state time while he awaits his federal trials and sentencing, Donald will be in a hurry to do federal time and might cop to everything and rat everybody out in the process. He will try to blame those in the WH who carried his water and supported him for everything, it was all their fault and there will be many throats cut and backs stabbed. If Joe wins a decisive victory in November there will be a stampede of Donald's assholes creating traffic jambs at prosecutors doors, the Devil take the hindmost.
> 
> 
> Wanna see why Donald is so desperate?
> ...


sadly none of his supporters read or venture far from Fox and trump tv..when visiting grandma 103, i tried to convert her but she's a silent and for some reason has this truly crazy hatred for rev al sharpton from last century..told me some really bizarre stuff that i had to change the subject. this was during Obama's 2nd term.

as for trump, he's got to leave some time- if he wrangles a 2nd term, he won't finish..there's no way he's going to wait until 12PM on 1/20, though. it's going to be a lame duck nightmare..that's when the real torture begins. the spoiled rotten child who will sabotage because if he can't have neither will anyone else.

he's going to leave us a Hellscape unless he's taken out of the process earlier.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> trumpers are protesting the single ballot drop box in front of city hall i read on the neighbors app..Schuylaar's going with the poll tax of two US stamps to avoid this situation.


It would be interesting to swing by the drop box to see if your neighbor was just trying to discourage Democratic voters from using it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 17, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Wrong- Oregon was the first state to go full mail-in voting, in 1995
> 
> and our ballots include prepaid postage this year


thank you for pointing that out though i don't believe i said it was the first state..just the gold standard. based on articles i read about how other states are looking to Colorado.









Smooth Vote-by-Mail Elections in Colorado, Utah Provide Model for California | KQED


This week's vote-by-mail elections in Utah and Colorado provide a model for California, where officials are sending every voter a mail ballot in the fall.




www.kqed.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

Look who is heading for a life boat dressed as a woman as the Trumptanic begins it's death plunge. Moscow Mitch is hitting the Panic button and so is Donald, money buys votes fools! Too late methinks with 16 days to go until counting and accounting after that.. Money for Christmas folks, the economy might survive, a sign of their desperation, Mitch wanted to starve ya.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Opinion | Republicans tried to distract America from Trump's Covid chaos. They failed.


It turns out not even a shiny Supreme Court supermajority can hide the problems Trump’s party has caused Americans.




www.nbcnews.com





*Susan Del Percio : Senate pivots to Covid stimulus vote after McConnell misjudges Supreme Court push*
*It turns out not even a shiny Supreme Court supermajority can hide the problems Trump’s party has caused Americans.*

By Susan Del Percio, Republican strategist and senior advisor to the Lincoln Project
Looks like Sen. Mitch McConnell got it wrong — again. And this time it could cost him the Senate majority.

Republicans initially thought that a fast appointment of a conservative justice would help them in battleground states. After all, nothing rallies the conservative base like a Supreme Court appointment. However, given the likelihood of confirmation, the Senate Judiciary Committee hearings to confirm Amy Coney Barrett turned out to be fairly uneventful and relatively drama-free. Most importantly for Democrats, they have not taken America’s focus off the coronavirus.

The reality on the ground is that the virus has not gone away, and there are spikes across the Midwest and elsewhere. Suddenly, McConnell is interested in passing some kind of Covid-19 relief package again. That the majority leader would realize the political importance of this pivot isn’t surprising. That the members of his own party aren’t pushing harder for it is.

Sen. Ron Johnson, R-Wis., who recently tested positive for Covid-19, said he would wear “a moon suit” to the Senate so he could vote to confirm Barrett as a Supreme Court justice. It was a “joke” devoid of both humor and empathy.

Currently, Wisconsin is experiencing a spike in coronavirus cases, ranking fourth in the nation for new Covid-19 cases. According to seven-day averages from the Covid Tracking Project, hospitalizations and deaths have rapidly risen since September. To date, close to 170,000 people in Johnson’s home state have tested positive; over 1,500 have died. Johnson is not facing re-election this November, which may be why he appears to be turning a blind eye toward the crisis unfolding under his nose.

Among those who can’t turn away from the impact of Covid-19 is Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., chairman of the Senate Judiciary Committee. At one point he probably thought his outsized role in the Supreme Court nomination process would help push him over the top in a tough re-election fight. However, a recent Quinnipiac University poll has him tied with his opponent, former state Democratic Party chairman Jaime Harrison.

In fact, Graham is getting so concerned about re-election that he bucked away from the president. After President Donald Trump tweeted that he had ended negotiations on the Covid-19 relief package, Graham tweeted, "Time to come together to help America deal with COVID as we move toward a vaccine."

At one time it was mildly amusing and yet deeply disturbing to watch so many Republican senators contort themselves into pretzels trying to answer — or, more likely, avoid — questions about Trump’s unstable and unpatriotic behavior.

Now they find themselves having to explain why they have prioritized the confirmation of one Supreme Court justice over helping the millions who are suffering right now. Nearly 220,000 families are grieving the loss of loved ones. Over 30 million people have claimed unemployment benefits, and thousands of small businesses are struggling. An estimated 1 in 10 Americans live with food insecurity and, medical experts caution that a double whammy of seasonal flu and a second wave of the coronavirus could still be on the horizon.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

Georgia at a Tipping Point


After several near misses, Democrats can taste victory in Georgia — and Republicans fear President Trump’s lackluster numbers may drag down the party’s Senate candidates with him.




www.nytimes.com





*Georgia at a Tipping Point*
*After several near misses, Democrats can taste victory in Georgia — and Republicans fear President Trump’s lackluster numbers may drag down the party’s Senate candidates with him.*

When President Trump travels to Macon, Ga., tonight for a campaign rally, Republicans will be looking for him to keep more than his own electoral fortunes alive.

There is perhaps no other state in which Mr. Trump’s recent slide in the polls has the potential to do as much collateral damage. In addition to staring down what could be their first presidential defeat in Georgia since 1992, Republicans stand to lose not one but two Senate seats if things don’t break their way. In both Senate races, the Trump-aligned Republican candidates have slipped in recent polls.

Those immediate vulnerabilities are colliding with a slow burn of demographic change that has thrown this once firmly Republican state into play. White residents now make up fewer than three in five voters in Georgia, and a wave of migration to the Atlanta area over the past decade has added roughly three quarters of a million people to the state’s major Democratic stronghold.

Which helps explain why this week Joseph R. Biden Jr. was able to nose out ahead of Mr. Trump in a range of polling averages. Surging alongside him are Jon Ossoff and the Rev. Dr. Raphael Warnock, the Democratic candidates vying for the state’s two open Senate seats.

“One of the things I’m looking at is what we call the 30-30 rule,” said Trey Hood, a political scientist at the University of Georgia who directs its Survey Research Center. “Can a Democratic candidate get 30 percent of the white vote statewide, and do African-Americans constitute 30 percent of the electorate over all? If you can get to those levels as a Democrat, you’ve got a pretty good shot at winning.”

In 2016, Hillary Clinton came within five points of Mr. Trump in Georgia while winning only 21 percent of white voters, according to exit polls. But polling suggests Mr. Biden is likely to land closer to 30 percent among white voters.

The story doesn’t just play out along racial lines. Georgia’s electorate is growing younger, with 50 percent of its voting-eligible population now under the age of 45, according to the Census Bureau — ahead of the national average. And across racial lines, those younger voters trend more liberal, a fact that threatens to further shake up the longstanding electoral calculus.

And of the more than 300,000 new voters who registered in Georgia last year, a large majority were either nonwhite or below age 30.

*The Senate races*
Since the presidential debate on Sept. 29, high-quality polls have shown a range of outcomes in Georgia — from a slight Trump edge last week in the University of Georgia/Atlanta Journal-Constitution poll to a clear, seven-point Biden lead in a Quinnipiac University survey released on Wednesday. But over all, they have found Mr. Trump failing to match the strength of his 2016 support, particularly among white college graduates and older voters.

The effects are spilling over into the state’s two Senate races. In one, Mr. Ossoff, who narrowly lost a 2017 special election for a House seat in the Atlanta suburbs, is challenging Senator David Perdue. Mr. Ossoff led by six points in the Quinnipiac survey, although other recent polls, including the University of Georgia survey, have shown Mr. Perdue holding a sizable lead.

In the other, a wide-open race to fill the seat vacated by former Senator Johnny Isakson, it is a Democrat, Dr. Warnock, who consistently garners the most support in polls, although he is facing two powerful Republican candidates whose combined share generally exceeds his. If no candidate wins 50 percent of the vote in either Senate election — as appears particularly likely in the race for Mr. Isakson’s old seat — a runoff would be held in early January.

Like Mr. Perdue, both of the leading Republicans in the special election — Senator Kelly Loeffler, who was appointed to fill Mr. Isakson’s seat on an interim basis, and Representative Doug Collins — have hitched themselves firmly to Mr. Trump’s coattails, a gambit that has begun to look perilous as his favorability rating has dipped in a range of Georgia polls.

It’s possible Dr. Warnock could suffer the same fate that Mr. Ossoff did in the Sixth District election three years ago — nearly winning it outright, before suffering a narrow loss to a Republican in the runoff.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 17, 2020)

Georgia, So. Carolina, Ohio, and Iowa are so close that they could all come into play.

Five Thirty Eight has lowered the "traitor in chief's" chances down to 12%.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 17, 2020)

Case of stupidity cured.










Influencer, 33, who 'thought Covid didn't exist' dies after catching bug


A FITNESS influencer who thought Covid-19 didn’t exist has died at the age of 33 after contracting the virus on a trip to Turkey. Dmitriy Stuzhuk had been discharged from hospital in his nati…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

*Trump's Final Campaign Strategy? Retweet Conspiracy Theories & Tout Rudy's Russian Disinformation*





As Trump limps to the election finish line, all he has left is retweeting outrageous conspiracy theories and relying on absurd Rudy Giuliani claims about a mysterious-October-surprise-Hunter-Biden-laptop. At the town hall with Savannah Guthrie, Trump said he knows nothing about QAnon but blindly retweets QAnon posts anyway. Regarding the Biden laptop story, the Washington Post reporting is instructive regarding Rudy being "worked" by Russian intelligence sources.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

*How Does Early Voting Affect The Forecast? And Other Listener Questions. l FiveThirtyEight*





In this installment of Model Talk, Nate Silver and Galen Druke discuss the current election forecasts and answer questions from listeners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 17, 2020)

Rudy has a 100% chance of going to prison in 2021, unless he dies of covid and he has a pretty good chance of that too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Rudy: Only ‘50/50’ Chance I Worked With a ‘Russian Spy’ to Dig Dirt on Bidens and Ukraine


In a wild interview, Giuliani defended his years-long mission to torpedo the Bidens by exposing their alleged misdeeds in Ukraine. And he doesn’t care who supplied the ammunition.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Rudy: Only ‘50/50’ Chance I Worked With a ‘Russian Spy’ to Dig Dirt on Bidens and Ukraine*

*DGAF MODE
In a wild interview, Giuliani defended his years-long mission to torpedo the Bidens by exposing their alleged misdeeds in Ukraine. And he doesn’t care who supplied the ammunition.*

Rudy Giuliani thinks it’s hilarious.

He says the questions mounting around him—including those about whether his efforts to dump Hunter Biden’s documents and photos are part of some foreign election-interference operation—are “a bunch of bullshit.” He’s unconcerned about intelligence assessments that one of his former associates was a Russian agent, a proposition that he gave more or less even odds. In fact, Giuliani said, he has been “laughing my head off” about the whole affair.

Instead, the pugnacious former New York City mayor said he was on a mission to push out all the contents of a hard drive he allegedly obtained, that he claims belongs to the former vice president’s son—no matter how seemingly irrelevant others may say they are.

“I sleep with it at night,” Giuliani said of the hard drive, chortling. “It’s because I work late.”

Giuliani called The Daily Beast from New York City, the television blaring in the background, airing President Donald Trump’s rally at the Middle Georgia Regional Airport in Georgia. The president’s personal attorney said he recently made a private “gentleman's bet” with his client, who thought that U.S. media outlets would not report on the unveiling of Hunter Biden’s documents and photos, because of how protective the president believes the media is towards the Biden family. Giuliani, on the other hand, believed there was a good chance that mainstream outlets would pick up the story.

Giuliani now thinks he won that bet. “It made its way into the back of some papers,” he said.

Over the past week, Giuliani’s efforts have resulted primarily in a series of stories in the New York Post based on Hunter Biden’s emails, text messages, and documents, allegedly pulled from his laptop. The most politically substantive appeared to show that Hunter Biden had written an email to an adviser to the Ukrainian gas company, Burisma, to set up a meeting with his then vice president father. (“They never had a meeting,” Biden campaign spokesperson Andrew Bates said Friday.)

The Post reports came under immediate suspicion, in part because of longstanding concerns within the intelligence community that Giuliani’s attempts to peddle dirt about the Bidens was aligned with a broader Russian attempt to subvert the 2020 election. But despite those fears, the former mayor said he has been “laughing my head off” about the whole affair. The criticism against him, including questions about whether or not this is part of a foreign election-interference operation, he added, was just “a bunch of bullshit.”
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Look who is heading for a life boat dressed as a woman as the Trumptanic begins it's death plunge. Moscow Mitch is hitting the Panic button and so is Donald, money buys votes fools! Too late methinks with 16 days to go until counting and accounting after that.. Money for Christmas folks, the economy might survive, a sign of their desperation, Mitch wanted to starve ya.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


too little, too late.

has anyone noticed that Voldemort and McConnell has the same facial structure?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump's Final Campaign Strategy? Retweet Conspiracy Theories & Tout Rudy's Russian Disinformation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such a loser and sucker.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Case of stupidity cured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a hoax.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *How Does Early Voting Affect The Forecast? And Other Listener Questions. l FiveThirtyEight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the forecast and only forecast should be 'landslide'..heads down..a lot can happen in two weeks and it's usually when people wake up. the bulk of my sales were always the last two weeks of the month weren't yours @mysunnyboy? pharmaceutical is a little different than B2B.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

credit to: @lokie


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
What's that about?
Do we really, really believe there is such a thing as a God & a benevolent one at that?
The proof is in the pudding as the old saying goes.
Look around you, do you really believe there is a Supreme Being looking after us?
If you do, sadly I say, your a fool.
Stay/be safe


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> credit to: @lokie


I raised a baby crow when I was a young kid, name was “Ike” (after the president”. He rode on my shoulder and came when I called, released happily in the fall. I think he was smarter than most trumpfucks.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
> I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
> The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
> I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
> ...


here's where a bible beater tries to tell Tyson that dark matter is God- let's listen in shall we?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the forecast and only forecast should be 'landslide'..heads down..a lot can happen in two weeks and it's usually when people wake up. the bulk of my sales were always the last two weeks of the month weren't yours @mysunnyboy? pharmaceutical is a little different than B2B.


I wasn’t in sales. I was in R&D and startups. I’m a validation specialist.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
> I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
> The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
> I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
> ...


I do. It’s ok, I’ve been called worse.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rudy has a 100% chance of going to prison in 2021, unless he dies of covid and he has a pretty good chance of that too.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Right wing cult logic.

Two choices:

1. Guiliani got his information from Russian propaganda and 2. He didn't. The cult leadership tries to con this off as a 50/50 chance. 

This having two 'option' doesn't mean that there is a equal 'chance' of either event. 

ie. I may have to use the bathroom today, I may not. That doesn't mean that there is a 50/50 chance of me needing to go to the bathroom today, it is much closer to 95% I do, 5% I don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
> I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
> The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
> I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
> ...


Well at least you have this to look forward to...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
> I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
> The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
> I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
> ...


It sounds like we had a similar upbringing, my mother is Irish. I was an alter boy for 8 years and used to make money by serving on weddings and funerals. I went to catholic schools and I frequently questioned the hypocrisy of it all and it got me in trouble. The biggest bullshit scam is confessions. So people can do anything they want and all is forgiven with God, so long as you tell the priest what you did in a special box on Sunday morning. 

I call bullshit on that.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

There are a lo5 Of Repugs that hav3 done and are doing unforgivable shit. It didn’t start with trump though, all the White Resentment, Fundamentalists, White Privilege, NRA. Hate Radio, Infowars and Conspiracy Theorist shit was all ther to support an extreme trump. All that shit will still be here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was born & baptized & raised/educated a conservative Roman Catholic (no meat on Friday)
> I was actually an Alter boy that had to learn Latin in order to communicate with God properly
> The lies/wars they espoused/created throughout they're entire fucking History, designed simply too enrich themselves is mind-boggling.
> I believe that Jesus Christ was a good man, a great philosopher, but not the son of a fucking God.
> ...


I can respect different POVs to point, I don't have too much of a problem with mainstream religions, it's those who sell literal biblical interpretations and super natural explanations for natural phenomena that piss me off. Stay in the spiritual realm, that of our relationship with reality, don't try to explain reality, that's the job of science these days. Religion was our way of explaining the world around us to give it structure and meaning, it was the truth and we defend the truth as we see it. 

Religions today are an attempt to replicate a village with a few hundred people, a community with in a larger secular community. The community is bound by common belief, the truth if you will and they indoctrinate their children in it's beliefs and rituals, conditioning them. It is their social nature in replicating an ancient sense of community that makes churches attractive, people traditionally depended on their church (community) for more than spiritual support, but for a whole spectrum of needs.

One of the problems today is a sense of social isolation and loneliness for many, our traditional communities of churches and even blocks has been broken up. Our highly mobile population separates families and friends and every moment we spend with technology is a moment we don't spend with each other. Social media is popular for a reason, but it does not fill the need to be part of a group of humans who care for one another, be it a family, friends, a church or a village.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you sure that they 'spent a lot of energy fighting among themselves'? Or are you just talking out of your ass about this because of something you 'heard'?
> 
> https://washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/marchapril-2012/obamas-top-50-accomplishments/
> 
> ...


This is the kind of stuff I was referring to:









On a podcast with Barack Obama and in a letter co-signed by "The Squad," fresh signs of the Democratic Party fight to come


The biggest challenge a potential President Biden might have is not in finding cooperation with Republicans, but in keeping his own party happy.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is the kind of stuff I was referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What were you saying about it?

Edit:
Sorry still early I am reading back now.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

trump has his gang of psycho preacher con artist televangelists “prosperity gospel” jerks. Fundamentalist churches here have “Gun Sunday” where people bring their damn guns to church, prize for who brought the most! These churches do not teach what Jesus taught at all. They really don’t.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Right wing cult logic.
> 
> Two choices:
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> It sounds like we had a similar upbringing, my mother is Irish. I was an alter boy for 8 years and used to make money by serving on weddings and funerals. I went to catholic schools and I frequently questioned the hypocrisy of it all and it got me in trouble. The biggest bullshit scam is confessions. So people can do anything they want and all is forgiven with God, so long as you tell the priest what you did in a special box on Sunday morning.
> 
> I call bullshit on that.


parochial school second grade God and theory of evolution was when i realized God was like Santa.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 18, 2020)

Looks like Wisconsin is getting ready to drop Trump:








Trump's hopes fade in Wisconsin as 'greatest economy' boast unravels


The president pinned his re-election hopes on economic success – but the pandemic has transformed the terrain




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> It sounds like we had a similar upbringing, my mother is Irish. I was an alter boy for 8 years and used to make money by serving on weddings and funerals. I went to catholic schools and I frequently questioned the hypocrisy of it all and it got me in trouble. The biggest bullshit scam is confessions. So people can do anything they want and all is forgiven with God, so long as you tell the priest what you did in a special box on Sunday morning.
> 
> I call bullshit on that.


i always wanted to ask the priest who do you confess to..i never had any shit to confess so i'd make things up..at 7 or 8..such a sinner.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> parochial school second grade God and theory of evolution was when i realized God was like Santa.


We don’t have all the answers and there are many things we don’t understand about the universe. I don’t believe an omnipotent being watches over us and casts judgments but I believe there is a spiritual energy that we don’t yet understand. 

One thing we know for sure, we won’t have a definite answer until our death.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

A Canadian view of the American election...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i always wanted to ask the priest who do you confess to..i never had any shit to confess so i'd make things up..at 7 or 8..such a sinner.


I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests. 

I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests.
> 
> I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


From her posts she shouldn't be eating meat for the rest of her life and should have an audio loop of hail Mary's playing continuously...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

Parochial here, School Sisters Of Notre Dame, Franciscans and Jesuits, Pater Noster and all but serious education also. One of the priests was a freak and some of the nuns somewhat Sadistic. I later went through a fundie Protestant stage and know more “Bible” than most of them. I consider Protestant Fundamentalism the religion of Slavers and Segregation and Jim Crow and Voter Suppression and Misogyny.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Looks like Wisconsin is getting ready to drop Trump:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so how did this 'formula' work out for them?

The Republicans have been remarkably successful in their economic messaging, not least in Wisconsin. Since Ronald Reagan, the Republican party has promulgated the idea that there is a simple formula for economic success: lower taxes, less regulation and smaller government. That message, repeated over and over for 40 years, helped Wisconsin shift from a bastion of progressive politics to a union-bashing laboratory for rightwing economic experiments led by Scott Walker, the former governor, and Paul Ryan, the former House speaker, and backed by the Koch brothers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests.
> 
> I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


They need to bring back camel hair shirts and self flagellation, that old time religion! Get guilty again Catholics, you shameless sinners, running around like a bunch of Goddam heathens! I'm a heathen and yer giving us a bad name!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests.
> 
> I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


at that time?



they too have gone the wayside..









St. Joseph School In Mendham Closing At End Of Year


Students and parents were informed of the closing by a letter sent home before the weekend.




patch.com


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

In another life my Congressman was Dave Obey Senator Bill Proxmire in Wisconsin, shame what has happened there.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> This is the kind of stuff I was referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replied here:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/rollitup-endorsements-biden-for-president.1034723/post-15875557


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I consider Protestant Fundamentalism the religion of Slavers and Segregation and Jim Crow and Voter Suppression and Misogeny.


Faith over good works, squeeze yer eyes shut real hard and believe and you can be as big an asshole and hypocrite as you want. Same for the law, a literal interpretation of the founders wishes, not the needs of the present and living, the constitution a dead document. Don't look left and don't look right, just apply the letter of the law forget the spirit, feel free to insert your personal prejudices and biases too. If you have these literal interpretations of the law, it becomes an algorithm that can be gamed, judgement is actually removed, so is social justice and truth. It leads to the kind of law that Trump rode like a horse all his life, of endless appeals for the rich, each layer up offering advantage and above all delay and expense. Humans run RIU, algorithms run face book and they are gamed and manipulated all the time, any algorithm can manipulated, reality is dynamic.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

militia needs their favorite burger place to re-open.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> We don’t have all the answers and there are many things we don’t understand about the universe. I don’t believe an omnipotent being watches over us and casts judgments but I believe there is a spiritual energy that we don’t yet understand.
> 
> One thing we know for sure, we won’t have a definite answer until our death.


what's really weird is when it gets lit up it looks like we're inside of something organic..we know mathematically there are 11 dimensions.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They need to bring back camel hair shirts and self flagellation, that old time religion! Get guilty again Catholics, you shameless sinners, running around like a bunch of Goddam heathens! I'm a heathen and yer giving us a bad name!


once women were allowed to enter a church without head covering, there was no going back.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests.
> 
> I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


Some enterprising young priest needs to invent the "instant penance confessional" and equip it with electrodes in the seat and a high voltage circuit, let them feel the POWER of the Lord's forgiveness! It's time the church updated it's technology, because of a shortage of priests, AI priests might be an option too, Robopriest.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


Dumb sob


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dumb sob


a good title for this thread is 'what hasn't trump done?'


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4717583


I wonder if Captain Covid will be there......








'Captain Covid': crowdsurfing Democrat tries to stir Black support for Trump


State representative slammed for stunt at rally in Georgia, where racism controversies have stirred presidential and Senate races




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I wonder if Captain Covid will be there......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black support for trump is only at 4%..i've never seen a single digit reported for a whole populace like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I asked a priest that question and he told me they confess to other priests.
> 
> I will reserve comment on your claims of having nothing to confess.


With the Majority of the worlds protestants and Catholics now in places like Africa, there is a very real possibility the next pope could be an African. I wonder how the super Catholics like Barr, Barrett, Mel Gibson and the others will feel about a conservative black pope...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

Those are not Super Catholic, they are Really the radical fringe and align more with extreme Protestant sects. They are most impressed with themselves though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Those are not Super Catholic, they are Really the radical fringe and align more with extreme Protestant sects. They are most impressed with themselves though.


Most of these people think Vatican II was heresy!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 18, 2020)

good.









Black officers break from unions over Trump endorsements


PHILADELPHIA (AP) — Police unions nationwide have largely supported President Donald Trump’s reelection, amid mass demonstrations over police brutality and accusations of systemic racism — but a number of Black law enforcement officers are speaking out against these endorsements, saying their...




apnews.com





as a para-military organization, they should not even be doing endorsements.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

Unholy alliance of super conservatives both Catholic and Fundies unifying under “Pro Life” with a Cardinal I cannot remember and Falwell, Robertson and others.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 18, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4717942


Fuck/Fuck & double Fuck that low life piece of shit known as Donald J Trump.
I know I'm going to Hell, no doubt about it, but one thing I'm looking forward to is when I get there, I will be face too fucking face with Trump & I will add to his pain & torment that motherfucker until the clock stops ticking.
I really am looking forward to it


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 18, 2020)

IMF Admits China Has Overtaken The US As The World’s Largest Economy; But Why Is The Media Silent?


The world is waking up to a new reality post the devastating pandemic that brought everything to a grinding halt. One of them is the rise of China as the undisputed new economic superpower. How Is The US Responding To Chinese President’s Call To “Prepare for War” Over Taiwan? According to the...




eurasiantimes.com




maga


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 18, 2020)

Trump's using "Fortunate Son" at his rallies is like the ultimate contradiction of his own reality

Being a parody of oneself is possibly the worst state of existence I can imagine

It is a rocking song though


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/trump-food-stamp-cuts/2020/10/18/7c124612-117a-11eb-ad6f-36c93e6e94fb_story.html


A federal judge on Sunday formally struck down a Trump administration attempt to end food stamp benefits for nearly 700,000 unemployed people, blocking as “arbitrary and capricious” the first of three such planned measures to restrict the federal food safety net.

In a scathing 67-page opinion, Chief U.S. District Judge Beryl A. Howell of D.C. condemned the Agriculture Department for failing to justify or even address the impact of the sweeping change on states, saying its shortcomings had been placed in stark relief amid the coronavirus pandemic, during which unemployment has quadrupled and rosters of the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program have grown by more than 17 percent, with more than 6 million new enrollees.

The rule “at issue in this litigation radically and abruptly alters decades of regulatory practice, leaving States scrambling and exponentially increasing food insecurity for tens of thousands of Americans,” Howell wrote, adding that the Agriculture Department “has been icily silent about how many [adults] would have been denied SNAP benefits had the changes sought . . . been in effect while the pandemic rapidly spread across the country.” The judge concluded that the department’s “utter failure to address the issue renders the agency action arbitrary and capricious.”

Howell’s ruling granted summary judgment to a coalition of 19 states, D.C., New York City and private groups that sued to stop the new rule, finalized in December, to eliminate states’ discretion to waive work requirements in distressed economic areas.

Howell temporarily enjoined the proposal on March 13, the same day President Trump declared the coronavirus outbreak a national emergency. Congress then waived the requirement for the duration of the emergency as part of economic relief legislation, and the Trump administration suspended its planned April implementation date.

However, the Agriculture Department appealed the judge’s earlier order, and absent court intervention the rule would have taken full effect at the end of the state of emergency. Spokesmen for the department did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

In a statement, New York Attorney General Letitia James called the decision “a win for common sense and basic human decency,” adding that the rule “would have not only made it harder for thousands to feed their families and risk them going hungry, but would have exacerbated the public health crisis we face and the economic recession we are still in the midst of under President Trump.”

14 states, D.C. and New York City sue to stop Trump plan to slash food stamps for 700,000 unemployed people

Attorneys general from D.C., Maryland, Virginia, New York, California and numerous other states alleged that the change — to slash nearly $5.5 billion from food stamp spending over five years — would require “drastic cuts” for adults without children, ignored local labor market conditions and was based on no evidence.

States are in the best position to evaluate local economic circumstances and the effectiveness of work requirements, they argued, warning against the elimination of “essential food assistance for benefits recipients who live in areas with insufficient jobs.”

Able-bodied adults without dependents, between the ages of 18 and 49, can receive benefits for a maximum of three months during a three-year period, unless they are working or enrolled in an education or training program for 80 hours a month.

States have been able to waive this time limit to ensure access to food stamps during the ups and downs of reentering the workforce. Before this rule, counties with an unemployment rate as low as 2.5 percent were included in waived areas.

Trump administration tightens work requirements for SNAP, which could cut hundreds of thousands from food stamps

The new rule would have tightened the criteria for states applying for such waivers, making 6 percent the minimum unemployment rate for a county to receive a waiver.

In announcing the change last year, U.S. Agriculture Secretary Sonny Perdue said it was “about restoring the original intent of food stamps . . . moving more able-bodied Americans to self-sufficiency.”

Perdue cited the economic expansion as a basis for tightening states’ waivers. He said the number of Americans receiving benefits under SNAP has grown from 17 million to more than 36 million since 2000, although the unemployment rate was lower at the time.

Two other proposed rule changes, not yet final, aim to cap deductions for utility allowance and to limit access to SNAP for working poor families.

A study by the Urban Institute indicated the combined impact of these rules would cut 3.7 million people from SNAP in an average month. Benefits would be reduced for millions more, and 982,000 students would lose automatic access to free or reduced-price school meals.


Trump proposal would push 3 million Americans off food stamps

An experiment requiring work for food stamps is a Trump administration model

Senate GOP won’t extend pandemic food stamps but doubles ‘three-martini lunch’ deduction


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 19, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Trump's using "Fortunate Son" at his rallies is like the ultimate contradiction of his own reality
> 
> Being a parody of oneself is possibly the worst state of existence I can imagine
> 
> It is a rocking song though


This should be his rally song.
Really


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4717942


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


 As a kid, I made models of those Huey helicopters. Next thing I know, I'm about to be drafted.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I was 18 in 1974 when I got my draft notice to go fight in that fucked up war, but was deferred because I was fortunate enough to afford/go to college.
I had 3 fucking friends that didn't have that opportunity & went & served & did their supposed duty to this Nation & came back, forever fucking ruined.
All of them left as boys/young men & came back shattered.
You know who I blame for the elimination of my friends lives?
Fucking Nixon/Kissinger & the GOP in general.
Like I've said before, if there is anything positive at fucking all to salvage from this catastrophic event, COVID-19/Trump, please let it be the utter destruction of the Republican party.
It's been way too fucking long that the GOP has been willing to sacrifice American citizens simply to enrich themselves.
Wake the fuck up America!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Republicans are only interested in themselves, no one else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4718697


Super Jesus?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 19, 2020)

Fauci Reveals He Has Received Death Threats And His Daughters Have Been Harassed


During an online forum sponsored by Harvard, Dr. Anthony Fauci discusses how his high-profile position has affected his family personally.




www.npr.org


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fauci Reveals He Has Received Death Threats And His Daughters Have Been Harassed
> 
> 
> During an online forum sponsored by Harvard, Dr. Anthony Fauci discusses how his high-profile position has affected his family personally.
> ...


I'm ashamed to be a part of this fucked up country. We ain't never bin yunited an' we never will be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I was 18 in 1974 when I got my draft notice to go fight in that fucked up war, but was deferred because I was fortunate enough to afford/go to college.
> I had 3 fucking friends that didn't have that opportunity & went & served & did their supposed duty to this Nation & came back, forever fucking ruined.
> All of them left as boys/young men & came back shattered.
> You know who I blame for the elimination of my friends lives?
> ...


I was 19 here in Canada then and we had American draft dodgers here too, mostly middle class or poor guys who didn't want to go because they didn't agree with it. I also know Canadians who joined the USMC, worked with a couple, one did 3 tours in Nam, but he was a bit nuts anyway, the other figured he was lucky to get out with his life. As a kid I had a big National Geographic map of Nam on the bedroom wall and followed the war on the news, I also followed the NASA moon landings and lived that history too.

Growing up American and seeing that shit on TV and knowing your number might come up next to go into the slaughterhouse must have been an "interesting" experience. Donald had cold feet, not bone spurs, just feet of clay, he supported the war and was all for it then, he just didn't want to go and bought his way out. That's different than most men who avoided the war, they thought it was stupid and wrong, Donald, didn't know right from wrong or didn't care.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fauci Reveals He Has Received Death Threats And His Daughters Have Been Harassed
> 
> 
> During an online forum sponsored by Harvard, Dr. Anthony Fauci discusses how his high-profile position has affected his family personally.
> ...


Yep and 40% of American voters don't care or support it, not even the horrors of covid can break through. They support death threats to the medical experts and a moron who holds super spreader events in covid hotspots across America. They are a cult of personality not a party. If yer gonna be enthralled to a personality make sure it's not a sociopathic one with an IQ of 78 attached and a long criminal past of incompetence and bankruptcy.

Racism and tribalism are at the root of Trump's support, it must have it's back broken and it's brain destroyed so that it's body will wither away. Face book and Fox among others direct and empower these morons, now that Donald is going down they are grasping for the straw of Qnon in desperation. They are willing to believe anything but the truth, facts and experts represent a truth they neither understand or want to, they don't just believe the lie, they live it..


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was 19 here in Canada then and we had American draft dodgers here too, mostly middle class or poor guys who didn't want to go because they didn't agree with it. I also know Canadians who joined the USMC, worked with a couple, one did 3 tours in Nam, but he was a bit nuts anyway, the other figured he was lucky to get out with his life. As a kid I had a big National Geographic map of Nam on the bedroom wall and followed the war on the news, I also followed the NASA moon landings and lived that history too.
> 
> Growing up American and seeing that shit on TV and knowing your number might come up next to go into the slaughterhouse must have been an "interesting" experience. Donald had cold feet, not bone spurs, just feet of clay, he supported the war and was all for it then, he just didn't want to go and bought his way out. That's different than most men who avoided the war, they thought it was stupid and wrong, Donald, didn't know right from wrong or didn't care.


I was going to Canada, Mexico, jail, or somewhere else. I *wasn't* going to VietfuckingNam to die. My brother is 7 years older than I and I was around when he and his classmates were talking about Viet Nam and how they were going to deal with it. I'd always thought it would be done with by the time I was draft age, but no-o. If I'd had a son, I'd harbor him from any war brought by politicians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

I was thinking that after 2021 and were a secret service agent to get into serious shit, your punishment would most likely be to sit outside Donald's supermax cell and shove his meals through the grub hole in the door. He'd be in solitary so there would only be you to whine to through the cell door and on the TV monitor at your desk in the hall. It would be hard duty/time and you'd nearly have to have been fired to have gotten it... Just the threat of it will keep those folks in line, it would be hard time in a supermax with Donald for company!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

*Incumbent Senator: I'm Being Bombarded By Negative, False Ads | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Incumbent Sen. Gary Peters, D-Mich., joins Morning Joe to discuss his race against Republican challenger, John James.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

McConnell Laughs as Opponent Grills Him on COVID Response During Debate


The incumbent Senate Majority Leader laughed when his Democratic opponent said, "You knew that the coronavirus wasn't going to end at the end of July" during their Monday night debate.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

McGrath had a response of her own: "Senator, you've been there for 36 years. How's it looking, Kentucky?" She listed the state's high cancer and diabetes rates, and a lack of broadband access and well-paying jobs in some parts of the state.










What Polls Say About Mitch McConnell vs Amy McGrath 3 Weeks Until Election


While the Democratic candidate conducted a successful fundraising campaign—raking in nearly $47 million by the end of June compared to McConnell's $36.7 million by September—polls show McGrath trailing her opponent.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

@:52 kid from the Omen.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> McGrath had a response of her own: "Senator, you've been there for 36 years. How's it looking, Kentucky?" She listed the state's high cancer and diabetes rates, and a lack of broadband access and well-paying jobs in some parts of the state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McConnell/Cruz/Gaetz/Jordan/Graham/Trump & their ilk are the root cause, the fucking cancer, that is/has destroyed this country.
No moral standards or backbone, they just say what's advantageous for themselves at that moment for their own personal gain/survival.
NO MORE FUCKING REPUBLICANS!!!!!!!
They are only into it for themselves, they don't give 2 shits about the common man/woman.
Fucking end it NOW on November 3rd.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> I'm ashamed to be a part of this fucked up country. *We ain't never bin yunited an' we never will be.*


no country is and everyone has complaints even in the best of countries..my shame stems from allowing ourselves to be in this situation.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> McConnell/Cruz/Gaetz/Jordan/Graham/Trump & their ilk are the root cause, the fucking cancer, that is/has destroyed this country.
> No moral standards or backbone, they just say what's advantageous for themselves at that moment for their own personal gain/survival.
> NO MORE FUCKING REPUBLICANS!!!!!!!
> They are only into it for themselves, they don't give 2 shits about the common man/woman.
> Fucking end it NOW on November 3rd.


their one vote counts as three..then someone said 'it's my turn' like a spoiled child..


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> no country is and everyone has complaints even in the best of countries..my shame stems from allowing ourselves to be in this situation.


Break it up. The Western States of America, the Southern States of America, The North Eastern States of America and so on. I'm fucking fed up with this goddamned "united" states, because we're not, never have been and never will be. The closest we come is every 4 years, during the olympics for two weeks. Even that is phony.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


Do you think Trump knows the fortunate son is actually him, but he views it as a good thing?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> Break it up. The Western States of America, the Southern States of America, The North Eastern States of America and so on. I'm fucking fed up with this goddamned "united" states, because we're not, never have been and never will be. The closest we come is every 4 years, during the olympics for two weeks. Even that is phony.


Screw that, it is coming around, we just need to shake off the last bit of the old world idiocy kicking and screaming to not having to give everyone the same shot in life, because they know their kids are not special, there is no 'gene' of superiority like Trump believes.

I like to know if push comes to shove if there is a opportunity in another state across the country I can hop in a car and go after it without worry of applying to be able to move. Same with companies doing business, imagine the roadblocks that would cause, we would be like the EU.






How long would it be before some nut leader decided to invade a neighbor.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2020)

Wonder which side of Hitler the Southern States of America would have been on.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

topcat said:


> *Break it up.* The Western States of America, the Southern States of America, The North Eastern States of America and so on. I'm fucking fed up with this goddamned "united" states, because we're not, never have been and never will be. The closest we come is every 4 years, during the olympics for two weeks. Even that is phony.


no.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Do you think Trump knows the fortunate son is actually him, but he views it as a good thing?


you mean like 'The Snake' is about him?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


"reminds of the time I spent the same amount to get Moronia for an hour"


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Do you think Trump knows the fortunate son is actually him, but he views it as a good thing?


I'm not enough of Creedence fan to know the song by name but this is known in my mind as the Vietnam song.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


what do you think he was Tweeting? surely you don't think that's him sad?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984




'Im so broke.'


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4719200
> 
> 'Im so broke.'


if you extend the bottom border he's tweeting.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 19, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> if you extend the bottom border he's tweeting.






I just saw this, at 5:28 he also pulls out some bills and flashes it to the cameras. I didn't see him tweeting though.

I started it at the faces of his minions. The blonde press secretary looks like she is moments away from freaking out.



I just noticed the crowd. I wonder if they will technically be able to call this a 'super' spreader event?

lol, just finished the video, they had to send someone out with a plastic bucket to take Dear Leader's offering. And after the guy does, he just walks out of the room not even bothering to take money from anyone else.

What do you think the chances are Trump got his money back?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I just saw this, at 5:28 he also pulls out some bills and flashes it to the cameras. I didn't see him tweeting though.
> 
> I started it at the faces of his minions. The blonde press secretary looks like she is moments away from freaking out.
> 
> ...


oh, i'm sorry..$20 bills he flashed at the camera..stunningly self absorbed as always..obvi he's not Catholic they use envelopes to get credit with God (and the Archdiocese).. I mean how the fvck is God going to know where it came from if you don't use a numbered envelope?

@Jimdamick what number you on?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

This is as much an election, as it is a vote to put Donald in prison by national jury. Most of those who vote for him know he will end up in prison if he loses, but don't care, they also know he deserves it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is as much an election, as it is a vote to put Donald in prison by national jury.


it would cost as much to administrate as it is in savings to make people getting SSDI requalify..therefore, if this is pursued what does that say?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

*Worst Person In The World by Keith Olbermann No. 9*


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


"I want my four dollars change. Where's the slot machine?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


>


You've seen Trump Trumpism and Trumpers for the past 4 years, you have yet to see the reaction to it, both short and long term. There are people organizing to fight fascism and racism for the long haul, a generation has seen what it can do and it will have a big impact in years to come. Many will put their degrees earned in four hard years of Trump University to good future use and are wiser for the experience.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318277307442843648


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

They've muzzled the desperate beast, Joe can work virtually, he has experience, Donald comes across like shit in the format and with a muted mic, the public will see the lips moving in silence, they will miss nothing.









Debate commission says it will mute Trump, Biden while opponent talks


The Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) will mute President Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden during the two-minute response times allotted to their opponents for commenting on topics during Thursday's debate in Nashville.




www.foxnews.com





*Debate commission says it will mute Trump, Biden while opponent talks*
*The commission said in a statement that it 'had determined that it is appropriate to adopt measures intended to promote adherence to agreed upon rules and inappropriate to make changes to those rules.'*

The Commission on Presidential Debates (CPD) will cut off President Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden during the two-minute response times allotted to their opponents for commenting on topics during Thursday's debate in Nashville.

The commission said in a statement that it "had determined that it is appropriate to adopt measures intended to promote adherence to agreed-upon rules and inappropriate to make changes to those rules.”

Also included in the debate will be an open discussion forum that won't include the mute option. Thursday’s debate will consist of six 15-minute segments, totaling 90 minutes in all as in the first debate.

Trump's and Biden's initial debate was widely panned as both candidates faced backlash for their behavior. The two candidates skipped the second presidential debate after Trump was diagnosed with the novel coronavirus and declined to participate in a virtual format. 

Announced on Monday, the new rule drew scrutiny from the Trump campaign, which urged the commission earlier in the day to include more discussion of foreign policy in the next debate.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 19, 2020)

*Trump Now Crashing In 2020 As Some Fans Bolt, Echoing Trump U. Debacle*





New 2020 polls from six key states show some Trump 2016 voters abandoning him -- imperiling his narrow coalition. MSNBC's Ari Melber reports on why both the loyalty and enmity among Trump fans is different than for other politicians; and Melber documents how Trump customers turned on his con in the "Trump University" case and explores the parallels to Trump's political standing today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318125886311337984


I wonder who leant him the money?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

huge.








Elect Joe Biden. Reject Donald Trump.


Our View: In 2016, we broke tradition in urging you not to vote for Trump. Now we're making our first presidential endorsement. We hope it's our last.




www.usatoday.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4719828


have you seen his profile in a mask?..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

good words sadly, it's going to be the death of a close loved one that will snap them out of the cult- something outside of your control.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> have you seen his profile in a mask?..


No you should post it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> No you should post it.


actually i will next time i see it and post to 'political memes' and tag you..he and lord voldemort separated at birth?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


broken jaw? more like serial killer has you tied up and you're next to go into one of those oil drums out back..


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2020)

LOL, that's quite the endorsement.










Pat Robertson: Trump will be reelected — and then the End Times will begin


Speaking on his 700 Club TV show this Tuesday, evangelist Pat Robertson had some bittersweet news for supporters of President Trump. Robertson says God told him Trump will be reelected, but the End Times will start soon thereafter. The veteran Christian evangelist said that Trump is going to win...




deadstate.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, that's quite the endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump does carry the mark of the beast, is the "chosen one" and his followers do worship a false God, there have been earthquakes, storms, fires, misery, fear and a plague upon a land ruled by a madman. Sounds epic, if not Biblical to me, God's wrath for electing Trump as King perhaps? Those whom the Lord wishes to destroy he first makes mad! Works for Trump, but it also works for countries too.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

Melania Trump cancels campaign appearance over 'lingering cough'


Melania Trump is nixing a planned appearance at a Pennsylvania campaign rally for President Trump due to a cough in the wake of her coronavirus diagnosis.




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, that's quite the endorsement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kind of hard to beat an endorsement from God

they just can't wait for end of the world..how fvcking creepy..so much for pro life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

More observations from those "dumb bastards", dirty rotten bastards Donald, is the term yer looking for.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump accidentally revealed a *lot* about his taxes*





Donald Trump is the only modern American president to never release any of his tax returns -- either while running for president or during his time in office. He's offered a series of explanations for why that is, including that he is under audit by the Internal Revenue Service and that his taxes are too complicated for anyone to understand. At his town hall with NBC in early October, though, Trump inadvertently revealed a whole lot about his tax returns to moderator Savannah Guthrie.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 20, 2020)

Look at this asshole dancing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317816445288484864


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at this asshole dancing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317816445288484864


Jimmy Fallon said he looks like a roach on a glue strip.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at this asshole dancing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317816445288484864


and what disqualified Howard Dean for being too much:






oh how far we've come in 15 years..


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at this asshole dancing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317816445288484864


Elaine from Seinfeld had to try to dance that badly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> kind of hard to beat an endorsement from God
> 
> they just can't wait for end of the world..how fvcking creepy..so much for pro life.


Some believe in the apocalypse, some in the zombie apocalypse, some believe in Qnon and others even believe Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and what disqualified Howard Dean for being too much:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Standards have slipped a bit since then, so have morals and ethics, people were more picky back then!  Remember when Nixon was the worst? How quaint...


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 20, 2020)

https://apnews.com/article/ice-cube-50-cent-photo-trump-873eeea509984d245ee36b952f7e326d
An altered photo of rappers Ice Cube and 50 Cent in hats that appear to show support for President Donald Trump circulated widely on social media Tuesday, fueled in part by a tweet by Eric Trump.

“Two great, courageous Americans,” Trump’s son tweeted. He removed the tweet with a photo of the two rappers in hats saying “Trump 2020” after being called out by Ice Cube on Twitter.

In the original photo, both entertainers were wearing baseball caps with sports logos. Ice Cube’s hat says “Big3,” a reference to a 3-on-3 basketball league he co-founded, and 50 Cent wears one with the New York Yankees logo. Ice Cube shared the original photo on his Twitter account on July 6 to send a birthday message to 50 Cent. 

“Happy birthday to the homie ⁦@50cent,” he tweeted with the photo. 

The manipulated image was shared thousands of times on Twitter and Facebook since it began gaining attention on Monday. 

MORE ENTERTAINMENT STORIES:

– Robert Redford's son, James, dies of liver cancer at 58
– Netflix previews 'Ma Rainey' and Boseman's final performance
– Glenn Close to receive honorary AARP Purpose Prize award
“This is the start of a really bad week for the Democrats…,” one Twitter user said on a post with the altered photo that had more than 8,000 shares Monday. 

Ice Cube, whose real name is O’Shea Jackson, has come under fire for appearing to work with the Trump administration on his “Contract with Black Americans,” which calls for a new dynamic for how our country is run to address racial issues. In a recent interview with CNN, he said both the Trump campaign and Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden’s campaign reached out to him about his contract. 

“One campaign said ‘we love what you have but let’s really dig into it after the election,’ and one campaign said we love what you have, ’do you mind talking to us about it and that’s what I did,” he said on CNN. “The Trump campaign came to me and asked me to explain to them some of the Contract with Black America.”

Ice Cube clarified that he has not endorsed either campaign. 

“Whoever is in power I am going to work with,” he said on CNN. 

Full Coverage: Entertainment

On Monday, 50 Cent, whose real name is Curtis James Jackson III, took to Instagram to say “Vote for Trump.”

The rappers had not responded to requests for comment at the time of publication.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some believe in the apocalypse, some in the zombie apocalypse, some believe in Qnon and others even believe Trump.


where is they think they're going at the end of times? they do realize that means they die?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)

from Rachel Bitecofer her final predictions.

lots of yummy fluorescent maps on a pleasing black background- you'll thank me:









15 Months In, The Negative Partisanship Model Predictions for Presidential Race/Congress Have Come To Pass — The Cycle







thecycle.news













Rachel Bitecofer's final election prediction.


She explains how her model has changed — slightly.




tangle.substack.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318675924817268741


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2020)

The real snowflake.










Trump 'abruptly' storms out of 60 Minutes interview and refuses to return: report


President Donald Trump was said to have "abruptly" ended an interview with 60 Minutes correspondent Leslie Stahl at the White House.According to CNN correspondent Kaitlan Collins, the "drama" occurred on Tuesday afternoon."Apparently there was some drama while President Trump was taping his 60...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## topcat (Oct 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318675924817268741


The suburban wethog in it's natural setting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

*Worst Person In The World by Keith Olbermann #10-Trump's TIRED of Covid? I'M tired of him KILLING us*





Covid-19 is spiking at 30% growth. We'll have at least 150,000 more dead before New Year's. 86,000 could be saved if we got to 95% mask usage. The First Lady today cancelled a campaign trip because 24 days after she was infected at The White House she’s still sick. 

But Trump is TIRED of Covid-19? WELL I’M GOD DAMNED TIRED OF TRUMP KILLING AMERICANS.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2020)

tRUmps plan if he loses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 20, 2020)

*Trump abruptly ends '60 Minutes' solo interview*





President Donald Trump abruptly ended a solo interview with CBS News' "60 Minutes" and did not return for an appearance he was supposed to tape with Vice President Mike Pence, according to multiple sources familiar with what happened.

After camera crews set up at the White House on Monday, Trump sat down with host Lesley Stahl for about 45 minutes on Tuesday before he abruptly ended the interview and told the network he believed they had enough material to use, according to two sources.

CBS News did not immediately respond to a CNN request for comment. When reached for comment, the White House did not dispute CNN's reporting.

The President later accused Stahl of not wearing a mask and tweeted out a brief clip of her without one while at the White House.

A person familiar with the situation told CNN that the image from the tweet shows Stahl with her producers immediately after Trump ended the interview. Stahl had not yet gone back to get her personal belongings to put her mask back on. She had a mask on from the time she entered the White House and just before the interview began.

With about two weeks until the election, Trump has spent this week lobbing scatter-shot attacks and growing upset at depictions portraying his campaign as doomed. His truncated taping on "60 Minutes" seemed an extension of what has been Trump's visible irritation as he enters the campaign's final days.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 20, 2020)

http://imgur.com/WCwcmQ0


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump abruptly ends '60 Minutes' solo interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is FUCKING INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't you/America get it by fucking now?
What more does he have to do to prove it?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 20, 2020)

Ooopsey ... 

*New York Times: Tax records show Trump maintains Chinese bank account ..... Biden should throw this out there during debate. *

President Donald Trump's tax records show he has *pursued expansive business projects in China for years *and even maintains a Chinese bank account, The New York Times reported Tuesday, disclosures that deal a blow to the President's efforts to paint Democratic nominee Joe Biden as the presidential candidate who is soft on China.

But we pretty much knew that ... this must be the “ October surprise “ he and his cronies *probably *didn’t need.

An analysis of Trump's tax records by the Times shows that the President holds a previously unreported bank account in China that was not included on his public financial disclosures because it is held under a corporate name. Trump also maintains bank accounts in Britain and Ireland. 


The Chinese account, the newspaper said, is controlled by Trump International Hotels Management and it paid $188,561 in taxes in the country from 2013 to 2015. 


While the tax records don't show how much money has moved through Trump's foreign accounts, the Internal Revenue Service mandates that filers disclose the portions of their incomes coming from foreign countries. Trump International Hotels Management reported only a few thousand dollars from China. 


Trump Organization lawyer Alan Garten, who refused to name the Chinese bank that holds the account, told the Times in a statement that the Trump Organization "opened an account with a Chinese bank having offices in the United States in order to pay the local taxes" tied with its push to do business in the country. 


Garten specifically said the company had opened the account once an office was opened in China "to explore the potential for hotel deals in Asia."

"No deals, transactions or other business activities ever materialized and, since 2015, the office has remained inactive," ( yeah uh huh ) he told the newspaper. "Though the bank account remains open, it has never been used for any other purpose."

While Trump has sought to paint Biden as weak on China throughout the general election, his own financial ties to the country stand in stark contrast with the former vice president, whose income tax returns and financial disclosures show no business dealings or income from China. 

The President's tax records show he has invested at least $192,000 in five companies established to pursue projects in China over multiple years, according to the Times.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318675924817268741


What the fuck has this Nation become under Trump?
It was bad when I grew up in the 60's with the segregation/assainations/race-riots/Vietnam & such, but fucking nothing like it is today.
I sorta knew we sucked then, but I really did think we'd get better over time.
I was wrong it seems.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 21, 2020)

Fuck Trump


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck has this Nation become under Trump?
> It was bad when I grew up in the 60's with the segregation/assainations/race-riots/Vietnam & such, but fucking nothing like it is today.
> I sorta knew we sucked then, but I really did think we'd get better over time.
> I was wrong it seems.


Back in the day we had free clinics. drip, drip, drip.
Reagan slashed funding and now we have untreated STD's running the WH.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump abruptly ends '60 Minutes' solo interview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor baby donald, the jig is up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/WCwcmQ0


the look on Trudeaus face is priceless (and hot) bet you trump did that on purpose because yes, it does matter which/where you sign..it's another one of those tricks of the con; then they call him back to re-sign and that's when zero sum game begins..'what can i have' before he signs official.

this evil fvcker truly plays dirtier than i've seen in some time.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2020)

72 hour Psychiatric Hold is needed as he is an imminent threat to himself and all other humans.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the look on Trudeaus face is priceless (and hot) bet you trump did that on purpose because yes, it does matter which/where you sign..it's another one of those tricks of the con; then they call him back to re-sign and that's when zero sum game begins..'what can i have' before he signs official.
> 
> this evil fvcker truly plays dirtier than i've seen in some time.


Hot?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318675924817268741


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

They are deplorable.










White House looks at cutting Covid funds, newborn screenings in ‘anarchist’ cities


Documents show funding for a host of health programs is at risk under the president’s order targeting liberal strongholds.




www.politico.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They are deplorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happens when it's the SS Trust Fund and checks don't show? SSDI to be re-determined every two years?..it's not his favorite zero sum endgame but if they can't have the money he'll spend to make certain you don't..SNAP is on the chopping block too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the look on Trudeaus face is priceless (and hot) bet you trump did that on purpose because yes, it does matter which/where you sign..it's another one of those tricks of the con; then they call him back to re-sign and that's when zero sum game begins..'what can i have' before he signs official.
> 
> this evil fvcker truly plays dirtier than i've seen in some time.


Nope, he was just stupid and everybody knew it. Donald is a moron, not Machiavelli.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

Idiots can't even spell but they want to run the country.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, he was just stupid and everybody knew it. Donald is a moron, not Machiavelli.


okay but Trudeau is still hot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> okay but Trudeau is still hot.


He's a lady killer I'll give him that, but also a gentleman, they still exist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Idiots can't even spell but they want to run the country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720808


Donald wrote the caption personally. "I'm Donald Trump and I approve this message"!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Hot?


yes; what the hell? it's still in the Urban Dictionary..i just knew someone would say something.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yes; what the hell? it's still in the Urban Dictionary..i just knew someone would say something.


Wait so does this mean you are a female or a guy that appreciates the looks of some men or my favorite, a man pretending to he female to get more attention on the internet in exchange for a small dopamine hit?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

Bloomberg strikes back! Ya would think Daddy Warbucks Bezos would drop a hundred million on Donald's head too. I'm pretty sure Bill Gates quietly ponied up some cash to get rid of Trump as well. He sure is making Donald sweat in the Florida heat.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Bloomberg knocks Trump back on his heels in Florida


The former New York City mayor’s spending is forcing the president to dig deep in the key swing state and enabling the Biden campaign to spend ad dollars elsewhere.




www.politico.com





*Bloomberg knocks Trump back on his heels in Florida*
*The former New York City mayor’s spending is forcing the president to dig deep in the key swing state and enabling the Biden campaign to spend ad dollars elsewhere.*

Billionaire Michael Bloomberg’s $100 million investment in Florida to defeat Donald Trump is recasting the presidential contest in the president’s must-win state, forcing his campaign to spend big to shore up his position and freeing up Democratic cash to expand the electoral map elsewhere.

Bloomberg’s massive advertising and ground-game spending, which began roughly a month ago, has thrown Trump into a defensive crouch across the arc of Sunbelt states. As a result, the president‘s campaign has scaled back its TV ad buys in crucial Northern swing states like Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Michigan — a vacuum being filled by a constellation of outside political groups backing Joe Biden.

“It’s forced the Trump campaign to retrench in Florida. You can see it in the spending habits, in television and digital. They’re investing more at the expense of places they need to win,” said Steve Schale, who leads the pro-Biden Unite the Country super PAC.

“Basically, Trump has now been committed to the equivalent of land war in Asia by having to spend so much of his money in Florida, a state he has to win to get to 270 Electoral College votes,” Schale said. “And as a result, he doesn’t have the resources to compete everywhere he would like.”
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Wait so does this mean you are a female or a guy that appreciates the looks of some men or my favorite, a man pretending to he female to get more attention on the internet in exchange for a small dopamine hit?


i'm sorry, i thought you knew i was female.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry, i thought you knew i was female.


No, are you also low key Greta and we don't know? Like you want to save the planet, but at the same time like to grow the sticky icky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

This is why republicans are worried about Texas, changes caused by covid in registration, early and mail in voting have short circuited the GOP's usual voter suppression methods, huge numbers are showing up to vote. I'm cautiously optimistic about Texas.









Editorial: Texas' record turnout is what democracy looks like - in case we forgot


In just seven days of early voting, Harris County was on pace Monday to reach half of its...




www.houstonchronicle.com





*Editorial: Texas’ record turnout is what democracy looks like — in case we forgot*

In the land of voter suppression, the determined masses of masked-up voters snaking into polling places and dropping off mail ballots during the first week of early voting can seem more like defiant rebels than dutiful citizens exercising their sacred right to vote.

Rebels, we salute you. Count us among the many to applaud your peaceful, patriotic and long-overdue defiance against the undemocratic forces in Texas that have clung to power by obstruction, intimidation, gerrymandering and other tactics intended to keep Texas’ voter turnout among the lowest in the country.

Texas turnout of eligible voters in the 2016 presidential election was 51.4 percent, compared with a national average of 60.1 percent — a discrepancy largely attributable to the most restrictive voting laws in the nation.

Yet, in just seven days of early voting, Harris County was on pace Monday to reach half of its entire turnout for the 2016 election, according to the county clerk.

This is what democracy looks like, in case we forgot.

And it feels like victory — no matter which candidates win on Nov. 3. Yes, a victory for democracy and against those who have sought to thwart it for decades. In their backroom strategy sessions and courtroom filings, GOP power brokers have followed a corrosive philosophy articulated so well by right-wing strategist Paul Weyrich at a 1980 meeting in Dallas where he chided religious conservatives for their support of “good government.”

“They want everybody to vote. I don’t want everybody to vote,” Weyrich said. “… As a matter of fact, our leverage in the elections quite candidly goes up as the voting populace goes down.”

But the usual tricks aren’t working this time. Texas is leading the country in ballots cast so far, with more than 4 million votes counted as of Sunday, according to the U.S. Elections Project, a collection of voting statistics compiled by University of Florida professor Michael McDonald.

“Best turnout we’ve had ever. I mean ever,” Republican precinct chair Scott Robbins of Montgomery County told the Chronicle news team Thursday as reporters scrambled to cover record turnout in the Houston suburbs.

Voters have showed up in the face of new fears and obstacles laid determinedly in their path. Certainly, this is a high-stakes election where passions and concerns in all corners are heightened amid a global pandemic, flailing economy and epic contest between President Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden.

Still, we praise the public officials who have done everything possible to expand access to the polls so that more Texans than ever can make their voices heard.

Interim Harris County Clerk Chris Hollins is top of our list, along with all the workers and others who have helped his office prepare for a swarm of voters in 2020
*more...*


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Trump is FUCKING INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't you/America get it by fucking now?
> What more does he have to do to prove it?


He really has/is going over the edge & that should be of great concern to his family & this country & the World at large.
The guy now actually seems to be losing more self-control daily, if there was any to start with.
What the fuck have the Dr's injected this guy with?
Donald J Trump on steroids, just what the we, the USA & the World, needs especially now.








Trump is getting desperate — and his mental pathology is getting worse


As mental health professionals, we see a disturbed and destructive man whose psyche is unraveling before our eyes




www.salon.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> No, are you also low key Greta and we don't know? Like you want to save the planet, but at the same time like to grow the sticky icky.


something like that; a student of DJ Short advanced methods.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> No, are you also low key Greta and we don't know? Like you want to save the planet, but at the same time like to grow the sticky icky.


I thought you were Pokémon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I thought you were Pokémon.


Or Mario


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Idiots can't even spell but they want to run the country.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720808


Don’t forget i got “Sugabetes” too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318282942762934272He just admitted to a crime


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He really has/is going over the edge & that should be of great concern to his family & this country & the World at large.
> The guy now actually seems to be losing more self-control daily, if there was any to start with.
> What the fuck have the Dr's injected this guy with?
> Donald J Trump on steroids, just what the we, the USA & the World, needs especially now.
> ...


They've created a monster with antibodies, Trumpenstien, invincible to covid, they should give the leader of the herd a set of horns for his MAGA hat. A vote for Trump is a vote for herd immunity and a million plus more deaths, not to mention the destruction of the country, support for all the lies, corruption, incompetence and crime. Also if Trump won the election, it would be years before you'd be allowed out of a country that is culling the herd of the weak and vulnerable. The wealthy would get antibody therapy and Donald would have control over that, the power of life and death.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318282942762934272He just admitted to a crime


lol that page is now gone. Didn't take long.



What did it say?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol that page is now gone. Didn't take long.
> View attachment 4720921
> 
> 
> What did it say?


It said that he called them and said they owed him and told them to contribute 30 million to his campaign. It showed him saying it at a rally.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It said that he called them and said they owed him and told them to contribute 30 million to his campaign. It should him saying it at a rally.


If it is what you say, I love it!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> If it is what you say, I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4720945


Oh yeah I saw it


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Chinese bank account


https://twitter.com/i/events/1318707443283623937?s=21


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

How much Chinese taxes being paid while none in America?








Trump Records Shed New Light on Chinese Business Pursuits


As he raises questions about his opponent’s standing with China, President Trump’s taxes reveal details about his own activities there, including a previously unknown bank account.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How much Chinese taxes being paid while none in America?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard over $18K paid in Chinese taxes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I heard over $18K


180k


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

Another deplorable bites the dust, his fellow idiots will claim he was psychic.










Trump superfan proven right in alcohol-related crash: ‘I have a better chance of dying in a car crash than I do from COVID’


One of President Donald Trump's most visible superfans told friends he was more likely to die in car crash than from the coronavirus.Turns out, he was right, reported the Star Tribune.Randal Thom, the unofficial ringleader of the "Front Row Joes" who've packed into the president's rallies since...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Another deplorable bites the dust, his fellow idiots will claim he was psychic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mysunnyboy said:


> How much Chinese taxes being paid while none in America?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4720927





mysunnyboy said:


> Chinese bank account
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/events/1318707443283623937?s=21









Trump is so screwed. I think this is a 'Quantum of shit hitting the fan' for Trump.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is so screwed. I think this is a 'Quantum of shit hitting the fan' for Trump.


Yeah buddy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

This would be sweet, Donald costing Moscow Mitch his seat, or failing in that suffering the consequences of retribution post election as Mitch seeks revenge. A circular republican firing squad is just what America needs as Donald madly lashes out in all directions.

There is probably only one man in America who could cost Mitch his senate seat and that fellow is Donald Trump.









Donald Trump may target Mitch McConnell, Senate GOP in stimulus blame game if push fails


While President Donald Trump has long been at odds with Democrats over a further relief package, he now faces clashing with lawmakers within his own party.




www.newsweek.com





*Donald Trump May Target Mitch McConnell, Senate GOP in Stimulus Blame Game if Push Fails*

With Donald Trump's push for a stimulus package facing questions from Senate Republicans, the president may be eyeing up points of blame should he fail to secure a relief deal prior to Election Day.

While Democrats have long been a focal point of his ire, lawmakers in the GOP could also be a target should he want to deflect responsibility.

Though Trump disagrees with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) on specific aspects of a deal, he is willing to spend higher amounts as she desires—insisting he would even top amounts she has requested. However, this has put him on a collision course with the Senate GOP, due to members being against what they deem to be excessive costs.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) is reported to have warned the White House against securing a deal with the Democrats, as it could split the Republican ranks.

Lawmakers going against Trump on such a major point prior to Election Day could put them in his firing line, should their actions result in a perceived failure for the president.

"Presumably if a relief bill fails to pass and he is defeated by Biden, he can blame Senate Republicans and Democrats alike for hanging him out to dry," Ruth Bloch Rubin, assistant professor in the University of Chicago's department of political science, told Newsweek.

"I suppose that if Trump manages to win reelection, but Republicans lose the Senate, he might be able to deflect some of the GOP's unhappiness by making the argument that McConnell is to blame, for failing to make a deal with House Democrats, rather than acknowledge that many Republican senators were made vulnerable by his own unpopularity."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)

Merry xmas .... fuck you rudy .. idiot fapping to borat.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318675924817268741


That was no lady.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

Trump and the republicans are to the right of the Pope! Will Judge Amy Handmaiden disagree with his Holiness? It's nice to see an actual Christian get the job of pope for a change.









Pope Francis Calls For Same-Sex Civil Union Law In New Documentary


"What we have to create is a civil union law. That way they are legally covered," the pope said in an interview in the film Francesco, which premiered Wednesday at the Rome Film Festival.




www.npr.org





*Pope Francis Calls For Same-Sex Civil Union Law In New Documentary*

Pope Francis has called for legislation to protect same-sex couples, according to comments he made in a new documentary that mark a break from Catholic doctrine.

"Homosexuals have a right to be a part of the family. They are children of God and have a right to a family," the pope said in an interview in the documentary Francesco, which premiered Wednesday at the Rome Film Festival. "What we have to create is a civil union law. That way they are legally covered."

Francis noted he has stood up for civil unions before, but his remarks in the documentary go beyond what he has said previously and sharply diverge from the view of his predecessors. LGBTQ rights groups hailed the comments as a major step, but, along with conservative religious groups, they raised questions about the context of the quotes delivered in a movie and how much weight the comments held.

Before he became the pontiff, then-Archbishop of Buenos Aires Jorge Bergoglio opposed same-sex marriage legislation but supported some level of legal protection for same-sex couples.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 21, 2020)

Some FBI announcement on election security live now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

Let me guess Russia for Trump and Iran for Biden, good people on both sides!









Feds say Russia and Iran have interfered with the presidential election


Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe said Wednesday both Iran and Russia have obtained US voter registration information in an effort to interfere in the election, including Iran posing as the far-right group Proud Boys to send intimidating emails to voters.




www.cnn.com






*Feds say Russia and Iran have interfered with the presidential election*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let me guess Russia for Trump and Iran for Biden, good people on both sides!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much nailed it. Ratcliffe (Trump's political puppet in the DNI position) had to come out and spread Dear Leader talking points to bury that the Russian military have been now exposed to be attacking our vulnerable citizens once again.

It will be interesting how little gets said about this by Trump. 

Trump will focus on Iran and snowflake on Russia is my guess if he allows it to be brought up at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Some FBI announcement on election security live now.


It was a Trump driven bullshit announcement with too much emphasis on Iran and none on Russia, a both sides are the same message, Trump might be getting help from the Russians, but Biden is getting it from Iran, the FBI director had no part of the lie, Radcliffe did though.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was a Trump driven bullshit announcement with too much emphasis on Iran and none on Russia, a both sides are the same message, Trump might be getting help from the Russians, but Biden is getting it from Iran, the FBI director had no part of the lie, Radcliffe did though.


Yeah Ratcliffe is completely void of credibility.

The FBI is not screwing around thankfully.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Pretty much nailed it. Ratcliffe (Trump's political puppet in the DNI position) had to come out and spread Dear Leader talking points to bury that the Russian military have been now exposed to be attacking our vulnerable citizens once again.
> 
> It will be interesting how little gets said about this by Trump.
> 
> Trump will focus on Iran and snowflake on Russia is my guess if he allows it to be brought up at all.


Donald wanted Biden, Obama, Harris and Clinton arrested, this is the best they could do. I'm sure China would have been helping Joe too, except Donald got caught with a secret Chinese bank account and a big Chinese tax payment. on what income did Donald pay $180K in Chinese taxes?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump is so screwed. I think this is a 'Quantum of shit hitting the fan' for Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The FBI is not screwing around thankfully.


He knows he will be reporting to Joe after he is president elect on Dec 14th and he might be telling him things Donald and Bill Barr know nothing about, for security reasons. It would be wise for Wray to have a complete report and picture of the situation for Joe, FBI directors normally have a 10 year tenure. Donald might fire Wray and try to break up the FBI post election though, he will fire Fauci for sure after the election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

*Worst Person In The World by Keith Olbermann #11: Rudy Caught With His Borat Hanging Out; Kills Plan*





Trump's China-Biden "source" Rudy Giuliani is finished, exposed with nothing in his hand but his Borat, hanging out of his pants. Between the humiliating images of Trump fondling himself in front of an actress in the "Borat" sequel, and the New York Times' Trump/Chinese Bank Account/Chinese Taxes story, Trump's only reason for agreeing to appear in Thursday's debate was just blown out the window. 

He may try to bring up China but all Joe Biden has to do is to quote David Corn and say "this would be a good day for Donald Trump to release his Chinese tax returns!"

That, and all the days headlines, including the craziest Trump excuse ever: his STOOL WAS TOO SMALL.


----------



## topcat (Oct 21, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4721263


Ba Dum Tsh.


----------



## topcat (Oct 21, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Another deplorable bites the dust, his fellow idiots will claim he was psychic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, that's too bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)

topcat said:


> Gee, that's too bad.


Many in Trump's base have substance abuse issues, there are a lot of drunk people at his rallies, a lot are morons too, liquor and morons are always a bad mix. I wonder if Donald will hold "I've been robbed" rallies after the election?

Maybe this best describes the current political situation, the republicans rob the place blind while Donald the moron hangs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 21, 2020)

Gotta love legendary Mel Brooks ... 
( like the “ ByeDon “ 2020 sign ) 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318930412610211841


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why would Antifa wear an backwards american flag on their shirt?
> 
> View attachment 4710680


Thank you for teaching me about this btw. Gave me some insight into this video:


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)

Trump camp tells group to stop using his name in medical marijuana legalization effort


Mississippians for Compassionate Care paid for a letter signed by several prominent Republicans and says the president backs them.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2020)

i'm not sure i'd like this service right now..great new idea that we used to have Loop remember the good old days when you had to pay a return deposit?









This is what Burger King's new reusable packaging looks like


Burger King is planning to test reusable containers starting next year as part of its efforts to reduce waste.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Trump camp tells group to stop using his name in medical marijuana legalization effort
> 
> 
> Mississippians for Compassionate Care paid for a letter signed by several prominent Republicans and says the president backs them.
> ...


that's because he didn't receive compensation an easy fix..he's such shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2020)

I wish companies would figure out how to do clean quick compostable material with all of their packaging.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's because he didn't receive compensation an easy fix..he's such shit.


I think its funny they are trying to put him as a supporter of medical Marijuana


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 22, 2020)

Armed guards at Florida polling site say they were sent by the Trump campaign


Two armed men set up a tent outside of an early voting location in St. Petersberg, Florida, saying that they were with the Trump campaign."The Sheriff [Bob Gualtieri] told me the persons that were dressed in these security uniforms had indicated to sheriff's deputies that they belonged to a...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 22, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Armed guards at Florida polling site say they were sent by the Trump campaign
> 
> 
> Two armed men set up a tent outside of an early voting location in St. Petersberg, Florida, saying that they were with the Trump campaign."The Sheriff [Bob Gualtieri] told me the persons that were dressed in these security uniforms had indicated to sheriff's deputies that they belonged to a...
> ...


That's where I dropped off my ballot.
Fucking deplorables.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 22, 2020)

Not allowed to criticise the Israeli government and their killing of innocent Palestinians. It's anti-Semitic....apparently. 








Trump could label Oxfam and Amnesty antisemitic over criticism of Israel


Trump administration reportedly considering move against organisations that documented Israeli rights abuses




www.theguardian.com


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm not sure i'd like this service right now..great new idea that we used to have Loop remember the good old days when you had to pay a return deposit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paper can be made from any cellulose. Enter cannabis. Just _one_ of the many uses of this plant. You all know this, so I don't have to repeat it. Paper made from hemp is better than any parchment and will last centuries, though that is not as important in this digital age, it's always good to have a paper document.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

*What Republican internal polling can actually tell us*








What Republican internal polling can actually tell us


Former Vice President Joe Biden has held a steadfast lead in high quality nonpartisan public polling. Still, some conservatives and President Donald Trump claim the polls are off. Trump himself has said he is up in key swing states.




www.cnn.com





(CNN)Former Vice President Joe Biden has held a steadfast lead in high quality nonpartisan public polling. Still, some conservatives and President Donald Trump claim the polls are off. Trump himself has said he is up in key swing states.

There's no reason to believe Trump. An examination of publicly released internal Republican and conservative group polling reveals they're also showing Trump clearly underperforming his 2016 showing.
View 2020 presidential election polling
I looked at more than a dozen of these partisan polls released to the public from House and Senate races since the major party conventions in August. These partisan polls are notoriously unreliable, and none of them meet CNN standards for reporting.
The reason is simple: Partisans don't want to release polls that are bad for their side. That means the polls sponsored by a party, candidate or partisan organization tend to be biased in favor of the side releasing the poll.
That's why it was amazing to find that on average, Trump was doing 5 points worse than he did in 2016 in the states and districts in released Republican and conservative polls.
If Trump actually did 5 points worse than he did in 2016 in the swing states, it would mean he'd lose Arizona, Florida, Michigan, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. Those states, plus the ones Hillary Clinton won in 2016, would be more than enough for Biden to get over 270 electoral votes.
But remember: These are only the polls conservatives and Republicans were willing to put into the public sphere. There's good reason to believe it's worse for Trump in the numbers they're not releasing.
A study from FiveThirtyEight reveals that internal polls are 4 or 5 points more favorable on average to the side for whom the poll was conducted than what you'd expect from a nonpartisan pollster in the same race.
This meshes with what was previously reported by Dave Wasserman of the Cook Political Report -- mainly, that internal polls by both sides that have not been released are even worse for Trump than the internals that are being put out by conservatives and Republicans.
Indeed, one of the more interesting aspects of the internal polls so far put out by Republicans is how few of them there are.
As I noted back in the summer, the number of internal polls each side releases publicly is usually a good indicator of how their side is doing. If one side is doing well, they're more likely to release internal polling than if they're doing poorly.
Since the conventions, Democratic candidates and groups trying to get them elected have put out about 75% of the House internal polls released by either side. That isn't nearly as lopsided as it was for a period in the summer, but it's still large by historical standards.
Democrats also put out about 75% of the House internal polls in both 2006 and 2018.
Those were years in which the national environment heavily favored the Democrats and they took back control of the House.
This year, the Democrats already have the House, and it's unlikely we'll see the same national vote swing in the Democrats' direction. But we'd likely see a lot more internal polls released by Republicans if they were doing well.
The bottom line is that there's really no reason to think that the Republicans have some secret polling putting Trump in a better position than the public polling does. The signs, in fact, point in the opposite direction.
Trump and his fellow Republicans seem to be running behind no matter what polling you examine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

Portrait of a loyal Jeffrey Epstein defender emerges from unsealed Ghislaine Maxwell deposition | CNN


An account of events as told by Jeffrey Epstein's former girlfriend and alleged sex-trafficking accomplice Ghislaine Maxwell emerged for the first time Thursday from hundreds of pages of an unsealed deposition.




www.cnn.com





*Ghislaine Maxwell's 2016 deposition transcript has been unsealed*

(CNN)The 2016 deposition of Jeffery Epstein's former girlfriend and alleged accomplice Ghislaine Maxwell was unsealed early Thursday, after she lost an appeal earlier this week to keep the document sealed.

CNN is reviewing the deposition, which is more than 400 pages long.

The deposition Maxwell's legal team fought to keep sealed is connected to a 2015 defamation case brought by Virginia Roberts Giuffre, who claimed Epstein sexually abused her while she was a minor and that Maxwell aided in the abuse. The civil case was settled in 2017.

Maxwell denied knowing if Epstein had a scheme to recruit underage girls for sex in the deposition.
Maxwell, 58, was charged by federal prosecutors in early July for allegedly helping recruit, groom and ultimately sexually abuse minors as young as 14 as part of a years-long criminal enterprise with Jeffrey Epstein. She pleaded not guilty and was ordered jailed pending trial. She also is charged with two counts of perjury.

Maxwell lost a legal battle to keep the document sealed Monday when the US Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit denied the effort of her attorneys to reverse the decision of a lower court that ordered the transcript to be made public.
"(T)he District Court correctly held that the deposition materials are judicial documents to which the presumption of public access attaches and did not abuse its discretion in rejecting Maxwell's meritless arguments that her interests superseded the presumption of access," the appellate court panel wrote.

In a ruling in July, US District Judge Loretta Preska said that the public's right to have access to the information carried heavier weight than the "annoyance or embarrassment" to Maxwell.

"In the context of this case, especially its allegations of sex trafficking of young girls, the court finds any minor embarrassment or annoyance resulting from Ms. Maxwell's mostly non-testimony ... is far outweighed by the presumption of public access," she said.

However, in that ruling Preska did say that some information will remain sealed. Several medical records included in the court filings will remain sealed, and the multiple anonymous women -- "Jane Does" who accused Epstein of abuse but have not publicly spoken out -- will continue to have their identities redacted in the documents, she said.
Epstein, 66, was alone in a cell in the special housing unit of the federal Metropolitan Correctional Center in New York when he was found dead in August 2019.

Epstein was awaiting trial on federal charges accusing him of operating a sex trafficking ring from 2002 to 2005 at his Manhattan mansion in New York City and his Palm Beach, Florida, estate. As part of the ring, he allegedly paid girls as young as 14 for sex. He'd pleaded not guilty to the charges.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 22, 2020)

Well well ... Gravel voice Tiffany ( black sheep ) trump tried to warm up a crowd about “ LBGTQIA+ “ ( LOL ) . She has “ gay friends “ and mom marla.
Trump looking to scrape up votes from a group he never supported. Tiffany gives off her typical drunk whore vibes.

Cringey AF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318393354766307328

Trump — and the event’s website — maintained the same message throughout: the president has _*always* _supported the LGBTQ+ community. Because, apparently, banning transgender people from serving in the military, making it possible for LGBTQ people to be discriminated against when seeking medical care, appointing circuit court judges with known anti-LGBTQ bias, and attempting to change the legal definition of gender are the actions of allyship, I guess.

“President Donald J. Trump is the only President to openly support the LGBT community since his first day in office,” the event website reads. “President Trump stands in solidarity with LGBT citizens by supporting and enacting policies and initiatives that protect the wellbeing and prosperity of all gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender Americans.”


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well ... Gravel voice Tiffany ( black sheep ) trump tried to warm up a crowd about “ LBGTQIA+ “ ( LOL ) . She has “ gay friends “ and mom marla.
> Trump looking to scrape up votes from a group he never supported. Tiffany gives off her typical drunk whore vibes.
> 
> Cringey AF.
> ...


lol bless their hearts, they have the whole family out there trying like hell to keep themselves out of prison/poverty.


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well well ... Gravel voice Tiffany ( black sheep ) trump tried to warm up a crowd about “ LBGTQIA+ “ ( LOL ) . She has “ gay friends “ and mom marla.
> Trump looking to scrape up votes from a group he never supported. Tiffany gives off her typical drunk whore vibes.
> 
> Cringey AF.
> ...


Ohmigaw, does anyone use more makeup? "I mean, hey, does anyone have, I mean Jeez, when you go out, and I mean this, you go out and you have like people all around and it's awesome and everything and then a record producer comes up to you and you know, you like..."

Such a ripoff Valley Girl. I mean, omigaw and all...


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol bless their hearts, they have the whole family out there trying like hell to keep themselves out of prison/poverty.


Not Melania.......she hasn't been to a rally since mid 2019.
According to her staff.........she does what she wants and nobody can tell her what to do........including her so-called husband.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 22, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Not Melania.......she hasn't been to a rally since mid 2019.
> According to her staff.........she does what she wants and nobody can tell her what to do........including her so-called husband.


I bet when Putin tells her to do something she does it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2020)

Lol, his password was maga2020! and his previous password was yourefired.








Trump's Twitter hacked after Dutch researcher claims he guessed password – report


Victor Gevers claimed he had access to president’s account, De Volkskrant reported, but Twitter said ‘we’ve seen no evidence’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 22, 2020)

this will not be good. gotta get that SC pick in though.








Coronavirus: Millions are at risk of utilities being shut off as protections expire


By the end of the month, 82 million households won’t have shutoff protections, including 11 million of households that were living below the poverty line before the pandemic began, according to a recent study.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

*Worst Person in the World by Keith Olbermann #12*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

More than 5.8 million votes have been cast in Texas


With the election less than two weeks away, the race between President Trump and former Vice President Joe Biden heats up. Here's the latest news on campaigns, voting and more.




www.cnn.com





*More than 5.8 million votes have been cast in Texas*

More than 5.8 million people have cast their vote in Texas, including the first nine days of early voting, according to data posted on the Texas Secretary of State website Thursday morning. That represents 34.65% of registered voters.

On Wednesday, 479,165 people voted in person, bringing the total in-person votes to 5,139,049. Cumulative ballots-by-mail so far this cycle were 736,635. 

Comparing early voting data from 2016 can be complicated for multiple reasons, in addition to the pandemic. Texas has three weeks of in-person early voting this cycle compared to two weeks in 2016. The state is also tracking early voting data from all 254 counties this cycle, but it only collected data from the top 15 most populous counties in 2016.

Still, when looking at the data from the first nine days of early voting in the top five most populous counties in both cycles, turnout has increased by 387,163 in those counties — an increase of about 18%. It's worth noting that those counties represent 42% of all registered voters.

The last day of early voting in Texas is Oct. 30.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 22, 2020)

Trump Supporter Arrested For Requesting Absentee Ballot For Dead Mother


The president accuses Democrats of “voter fraud,” but one of his supporters became the first person in a Pennsylvania county charged with the crime in 30 years.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Trump Supporter Arrested For Requesting Absentee Ballot For Dead Mother
> 
> 
> The president accuses Democrats of “voter fraud,” but one of his supporters became the first person in a Pennsylvania county charged with the crime in 30 years.
> ...


Technically they are all zombies, as incapable of responding to facts and learning as a corpse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4722235


So this is the American president eh? I feel you can do much better than this, though almost half of the voters in America still think the sun shines outta Donald's asshole. If it were purely a matter of intelligence, I would recommend a eugenics program to sterilize Trumpers for the survival of the nation, but the cause and the solution is not quite that simple. Being stupid helps with being a Trumper a lot, but it's not the whole story.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 22, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4722235


Lmao, strong Seinfeld energy. 

“It was a TUCK, Jerry! A tuck!”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

Did someone beat the shit out of Moscow Mitch? Are things getting violent among the republicans? Are they coming to blows?  Mitches hands look in rough shape, he had an IV in his hand and a lot of bruising.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









McConnell says 'no concerns' despite visible bandages and bruises


Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell did not answer questions about his health Thursday, only saying there were "no concerns" after reporters asked him about what appeared to be bruises and bandages on his hands in recent days.




www.cnn.com





*McConnell says 'no concerns' despite visible bandages and bruises*







Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell speaks during a news conference following the weekly Senate Republican policy luncheon on Capitol Hill on October 20, 2020.

(CNN)Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell did not answer questions about his health Thursday, only saying there were "no concerns" after reporters asked him about what appeared to be bruises and bandages on his hands in recent days.

"Of course not," McConnell told reporters in the Capitol when asked if he had any health issues people should know about.

McConnell, who is up for reelection, later said there were "no concerns" when asked directly by CNN about the apparent bruises or if he had any other problems.

The 78-year-old did not respond when asked if he was being treated by a doctor. An aide to McConnell also declined to provide any additional details when asked multiple times about the majority leader's health.






The hands of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell are seen as he talks to the media after the Republican policy luncheon on Capitol Hill on October 20, 2020.

McConnell has been conducting his regular business in the Senate this week, including delivering speeches on the Senate floor as he usually does when the chamber is in session. On Thursday, McConnell spoke in favor of Judge Amy Coney Barrett's nomination to the Supreme Court in his remarks on the floor.

In 2019, McConnell fractured his shoulder after he tripped and fell at his Kentucky home. He also underwent triple heart bypass surgery in 2003. A statement released by his office at the time described the operation as a success.

McConnell, who survived polio as a child, has been a proponent of mask-wearing and public safety precautions such as social distancing during the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 22, 2020)

Reading the coverage of the debate it looks to me like Trump is getting slaughtered.








Biden slams Trump on coronavirus response, family separations and racism in final debate – as it happened


The president claimed to be the ‘least racist’ person saying he has done more for Black people than any president since Abraham Lincoln




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did someone beat the shit out of Moscow Mitch? Are things getting violent among the republicans? Are they coming to blows?  Mitches hands look in rough shape, he had an IV in his hand and a lot of bruising.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


The state of his hands! Sheesh, they look terrible.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)

GOP power shift emerges with Trump, McConnell


A subtle power shift is emerging on Capitol Hill as Republicans face a possible future that might no longer include President Trump.The shift has been most apparent in the dynamics surrounding nego…




thehill.com





*GOP power shift emerges with Trump, McConnell*

A subtle power shift is emerging on Capitol Hill as Republicans face a possible future that might no longer include President Trump.

The shift has been most apparent in the dynamics surrounding negotiations on a new coronavirus relief package.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) has sought to avoid a vote on a massive stimulus package that would badly divide the Senate GOP conference right before Election Day, even as Trump urges Republican senators to “go big.”

McConnell told Republican colleagues at a lunch meeting Tuesday that he warned the White House against a vote on a massive stimulus package before election day. He quipped that he knew his message that was delivered in a private meeting would get out to the public very quickly.

“He made his statement prefaced by ‘this will probably be on Twitter in a few minutes,’” said a GOP senator recounting Tuesday’s meeting.

A majority of Republican senators oppose a bigger coronavirus relief package, even as Trump pushes for one.

“Mitch understands his troops,” the senator said. “He’s made the calculation that it’s not helpful to bring it to the floor because it would show we’re not on the same page as the president. There would be a lot of Republican no's."

It’s just one of the emerging differences between the two pillars of GOP power in Washington.

Republican lawmakers also have concerns about the management of Trump’s reelection campaign, ranging from his performance during the first debate, to its cash shortage, to the president’s tendency to highlight politically divisive topics instead of focus on the issues.

Trump’s campaign has had increasing trouble raising money as donors have started to shift their resources to saving the Senate GOP majority and building a firewall against the possibility of a Democratic-controlled White House and House. Trump’s grass-roots fundraising arm is working harder and spending more on every dollar it raises compared to earlier this year.

There’s no real question of McConnell’s loyalty to Trump.

He has publicly predicted that Trump will win reelection and has pulled out all the stops to confirm Trump’s nominee, Amy Coney Barrett, to the Supreme Court before the Nov. 3 election, something the president wanted.

McConnell also told reporters Tuesday that he would likely put a Trump-backed coronavirus-relief deal on the Senate floor, even though it is likely to draw significant opposition from members of his conference.

At the same time, GOP senators say the dynamics also illustrate a reality that many of them aren’t sure Trump, who is trailing Democratic nominee Joe Biden in polls two weeks before Election Day, will be around after Jan. 20.

“There is this growing sense that if it’s more likely that Republicans retain the majority and the president is not reelected, then obviously McConnell becomes the most powerful Republican in Washington,” said a second Republican senator.

McConnell is also up for reelection this year and has been a top Democratic target, but GOP senators feel confident he’ll win reelection. A new Mason-Dixon poll published Wednesday showed McConnell leading his Democratic challenger, Amy McGrath, by 9 points.

Trump’s position is much more precarious as polls show him trailing in a slew of key battleground states including Florida, Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 22, 2020)

Trump and his sidekick Pompeo recruiting their friends in foreign countries to push their sad policies.








US signs anti-abortion declaration with group of largely authoritarian governments


Move is part of a campaign by Trump administration to reorient US foreign policy in a more socially conservative direction




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4722235


RIIIIIGGGGHHHTTT .... a lot of guys lay on their back to tuck a shirt.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did someone beat the shit out of Moscow Mitch? Are things getting violent among the republicans? Are they coming to blows?  Mitches hands look in rough shape, he had an IV in his hand and a lot of bruising.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Always seen his purple blue lips ... probably low oxygen for the old anemic fucktard. A special thoughts and prayers are in order.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2020)

Must be love.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319511597929222144


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> View attachment 4722235


It was a FUCK!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did someone beat the shit out of Moscow Mitch? Are things getting violent among the republicans? Are they coming to blows?  Mitches hands look in rough shape, he had an IV in his hand and a lot of bruising.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a vitamin A deficiency. It’s common on turtles. 





__





Common Diseases of Pet Turtles | Pet Resources | Bishop Ranch Veterinary Center & Urgent Care


Bishop Ranch Veterinary Center & Urgent Care is a quality veterinary clinic and pet hospital located in San Ramon, California.




www.webvets.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

*Trump Wants To Make The Election About ‘Corruption.’ Here’s Why That Could Backfire | All In | MSNBC*





Chris Hayes runs through the endless list of corrupt schemes involving Trump that show why he is “the most flagrantly corrupt president in recent memory, possibly ever.”


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

i just saw an interview in georgia for 3 undecided women..1 went for Biden..1 says she needs to see every scrap of info and 1 says she won't vote..all three may need services at some point in their lives..my question: *should we make voting mandatory? or if you don't vote you can't qualify for federal services?*

not voting or not being counted in the census has consequences and if you don't wish to participate why should you get to benefit if you ever need these services you never took the time for (when others did)?

people know what SNAP recertification means and they do it (gladly) or they don't get their monthly..so don't say it's a 'hardship, unconstitutional' etc.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i just saw an interview in georgia for 3 undecided women..1 went for Biden..1 says she needs to see every scrap of info and 1 says she won't vote..all three may need services at some point in their lives..my question: *should we make voting mandatory? or if you don't vote you can't qualify for federal services?*
> 
> not voting or not being counted in the census has consequences and if you don't wish to participate why should you get to benefit if you ever need these services you never took the time for (when others did)?
> 
> people know what SNAP recertification means and they do it or they don't get their monthly..so don't say it's a 'hardship, unconstitutional' etc.


I think if you make it easier to vote, more people will vote. 

It takes me about 10 minutes to cast a ballot.

Edit: we still don’t have huge turnouts here even though it’s easier. Not saying it’s a solution but it would help. 

Glad to see the long lines in Milwaukee. Keep up the good work America.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think if you make it easier to vote, more people will vote.
> 
> It takes me about 10 minutes to cast a ballot.


how much easier is it to get the booklet to read a few weeks before the ballot and the ballot is mailed. you don't even leave your house- just like a SNAP recertification.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Armed guards at Florida polling site say they were sent by the Trump campaign
> 
> 
> Two armed men set up a tent outside of an early voting location in St. Petersberg, Florida, saying that they were with the Trump campaign."The Sheriff [Bob Gualtieri] told me the persons that were dressed in these security uniforms had indicated to sheriff's deputies that they belonged to a...
> ...


Floriduh


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> how much easier is it to get the booklet to read a few weeks before the ballot and the ballot is mailed. you don't even leave your house- just like a SNAP recertification.


Not everyone votes by mail, though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i just saw an interview in georgia for 3 undecided women..1 went for Biden..1 says she needs to see every scrap of info and 1 says she won't vote..all three may need services at some point in their lives..my question: *should we make voting mandatory? or if you don't vote you can't qualify for federal services?*
> 
> not voting or not being counted in the census has consequences and if you don't wish to participate why should you get to benefit if you ever need these services you never took the time for (when others did)?
> 
> people know what SNAP recertification means and they do it or they don't get their monthly..so don't say it's a 'hardship, unconstitutional' etc.


Make getting your tax refund contingent on voting, not voting means you consent to give the government your tax refund, in fact you'd pick the check up at the polling place along with your ballot on election years. If you are a citizen and fill out a federal/provincial income tax form you are registered to vote in Canada, there's a check box on the tax form. If you expand voting options and time frames to increase participation, it would give poor and working people a bigger voice. However these people are often easily manipulated and divided to vote against their own economic and the national interest.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> how much easier is it to get the booklet to read a few weeks before the ballot and the ballot is mailed. you don't even leave your house- just like a SNAP recertification.


Some people can’t read and some not very well. Not everyone has the internet.
It’s not THAT easy for some people.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not everyone votes by mail, though.


why not?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2020)

Mandatory voting as a function of being a citizen has been discussed more lately. I think a small fine would be sufficient. Access to easy voting would be needed, not the Redneck Ruled restrictive voting rules. Republicans make laws and close polling places to select their type of white voters. No thought of fairness from the right.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Make getting your tax refund contingent on voting, not voting means you consent to give the government your tax refund, in fact you'd pick the check up at the polling place along with your ballot on election years. If you are a citizen and fill out a federal/provincial income tax form you are registered to vote in Canada, there's a check box on the tax form. If you expand voting options and time frames to increase participation, it would give poor and working people a bigger voice. However these people are often easily manipulated and divided to vote against their own economic and the national interest.


it's just those who can but refuse. mail allows everyone to participate even the working poor.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> That's where I dropped off my ballot.
> Fucking deplorables.


Well shit, we’re neighbors.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

Lincoln Project says this is just the start- Schuylaar was counting on them and they came through in spectacular fashion!!!









Ivanka and Jared skewered by Times Square billboards from Lincoln Project


‘There must be accountability for the lying and deaths — this is just the start,’ says anti-Trump conservative group




www.independent.co.uk







wonder why I have to use back channels to find this news? the Goya shoot will haunt her forever.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Mandatory voting as a function of being a citizen has been discussed more lately. I think a small fine would be sufficient. Access to easy voting would be needed, not the Redneck Ruled restrictive voting rules. Republicans make laws and close polling places to select their type of white voters. No thought of fairness from the right.


It's impossible to compel people to vote, unless an election official goes into the voting booth with every voter and watches them put a mark for one of the candidates. Voters can write whatever they want on their voting card. They can even draw childish pictures of a penis and put an 'X' next to that if they want.
The best way to make people vote is to have a larger number of candidates that truly represent the electorate and to make the system work for the voters, not the politicians.
Fining people for not voting for 1 of 2 candidates that don't represent that individual is wrong IMO.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2020)

I think just making voting accessible to everyone from home. It was so nice this year, we got our ballots, got to look up the people we were voting for, vote, and put it in the ballot box on our own time and it was done. Having the option up to voting deadline is about as good as it gets IMO. Take away the roadblocks to voting and we don't have any reason to try to force voting on our citizens (which would be a failure anyways).


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Well shit, we’re neighbors.


I know......I told you I was in St. Pete.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I know......I told you I was in St. Pete.


lol I’m sorry I smoke dope


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I’m sorry I smoke dope


I ingest it personally.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

not so sunny Canadian Karen..i'm sorry you guys have them too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I ingest it personally.


I make goodgummies TM


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I know......I told you I was in St. Pete.


I’m still laughing


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2020)

'Can't fix stupid': Police alarmed after Trump supporter hangs 2020 sign from live electrical wires


Police in the town of Wilmington, Massachusetts are seeking a supporter of President Donald Trump who hung a 'TRUMP 2020' sign from live electrical wires on Thursday.In a tweet posted early on Friday, the Wilmington Police Department said it is "looking to speak with the individual who decided...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> It's impossible to compel people to vote, unless an election official goes into the voting booth with every voter and watches them put a mark for one of the candidates. Voters can write whatever they want on their voting card. They can even draw childish pictures of a penis and put an 'X' next to that if they want.
> The best way to make people vote is to have a larger number of candidates that truly represent the electorate and to make the system work for the voters, not the politicians.
> Fining people for not voting for 1 of 2 candidates that don't represent that individual is wrong IMO.


so then there should be no accountability process when their voice isn't recorded? i don't care who they vote for but when i hear a female say they *won't *vote?, it infuriates me because of what women endured in the early 1900s- jailing, force feedings and death. why should we need to recertify SNAP or anything for that matter? why don't we just start an honor system with services? why should we care about re-districting..what's the point of census? 

*Q: do you walk up to a McD, Burger King, Sonic window and take someone else's food? why/why not?*

If you don't wish to participate in the most basic function of being an american, why do you feel you deserve her since you let her down? I mean why are you even here when others would give their right arm to be in america pre-2016.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> 'Can't fix stupid': Police alarmed after Trump supporter hangs 2020 sign from live electrical wires
> 
> 
> Police in the town of Wilmington, Massachusetts are seeking a supporter of President Donald Trump who hung a 'TRUMP 2020' sign from live electrical wires on Thursday.In a tweet posted early on Friday, the Wilmington Police Department said it is "looking to speak with the individual who decided...
> ...


Donald has a vast army of morons...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so then there should be no accountability process when their voice isn't recorded? i don't care who they vote for but when i hear a female say they *won't *vote?, it infuriates me because of what women endured in the early 1900s- jailing, force feedings and death. why should we need to recertify SNAP or anything for that matter? why don't we just start an honor system with services? why should we care about re-districting..what's the point of census?
> 
> *Q: do you walk up to a McD, Burger King, Sonic window and take someone else's food? why/why not?*
> 
> If you don't wish to participate in the most basic function of being an american, why do you feel you deserve her since you let her down? I mean why are you even here when others would give their right arm to be in america pre-2016.


The only way to do it in America is to have a democratic participation incentive tax deduction and include the voting receipt ya get from the elections office with yer return. Mail in or in person if you return your ballot or show and vote you get an income tax deduction and perhaps even get your tax refund check, non participation means you donate it to Uncle Sam. It's not like non voters will have any say in what happens to them, they don't vote remember.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

What has America done to drump?

Debating Shrillary

Last night with Joe Biden


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 23, 2020)

Forcing people to vote for one of two choices that they feel don't represent them is as bad as not allowing them to vote IMO.
One 'weapon' that voters have is to not take part in a system that they feel is unrepresentative. If 100% of voters voted all the time everyone would assume that the system is working just fine. When voter apathy sets in then politicians may start to question if the system is working as it should.

Having 2 parties with not much difference between them is the real issue.
In purely practical terms it is impossible to make everybody vote, even if you offer them tax incentives, you can't guarantee that they won't spoil their ballot paper.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't think most people are mentally equipped to make an intelligent decision........I would prefer they don't vote.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I don't think most people are mentally equipped to make an intelligent decision........I would prefer they don't vote.


Many people aren't capable of critical thinking. It's easier for them to get their opinions from the biased media. People like Murdoch have way more influence than any individual voter. With so much money at stake for the politicians they have no interest in changing the system.

I think that if tens of millions of voters refused to take part in a rigged system then that system may change.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I don't think most people are mentally equipped to make an intelligent decision........I would prefer they don't vote.


That and they don’t care. They go with the flash. The money.
It’s fantasy for those that are slightly paying attention.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That and they don’t care. They go with the flash. The money.
> It’s fantasy for those that are slightly paying attention.


If voting ever changed anything in a significant way people wouldn't be allowed a vote. The system is an illusion. If any candidate comes along that offers something very different from the status quo that candidate is destroyed by the likes of Murdoch.
Until politicians change and truly become representatives of the voters not much is going to change. That means taking away the power of a few wealthy donors and I don't see that happening because most politicians are only in it for the money and power.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only way to do it in America is to have a democratic participation incentive tax deduction and include the voting receipt ya get from the elections office with yer return. Mail in or in person if you return your ballot or show and vote you get an income tax deduction and perhaps even get your tax refund check, non participation means you donate it to Uncle Sam. It's not like non voters will have any say in what happens to them, they don't vote remember.


yeah..a deduction means nothing to the person who's making $30k it's the younger and working poor we should capture. 

my point is, if you're going to rely on this country for future services/programs, you need to participate...if i wish to drive i need a license; fish i need a license; service business i need a license; hunt license; gun license etc.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

Sacha Strikes Rudy and Donald a serious blow, where is Qnon? This is a classic example of the powerful taking advantage of the young, Qnon should be all over it, Rudy and Donald are leaders of the conspiracy! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sacha Baron Cohen responds to Rudy Giuliani’s claims about ‘Borat’ scene l GMA*





Baron Cohen and Maria Bakalova, who plays his daughter in “Borat,” speak out on “GMA” about the movie’s headline-making scene featuring Giuliani.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319464593287204864


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319464593287204864


It's what happens when a neuron fires in Donald's head and reality breaks through, it's a rare event so it has a profound effect.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 23, 2020)

Dumpy sure is fat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319464593287204864


He and jr
I saw that and I noticed his pupils were yuge


----------



## tehdansauce (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He and jr
> I saw that and I noticed his pupils were yuge


Hunter only smokes crack, much better I do say


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2020)

tehdansauce said:


> Hunter only smokes crack, much better I do say


As long as Joe puts someone extremely highly qualified (who is not his kids) in charge of running all the departments in the executive branch, nor have them spreading hate to families during the holidays, I could really care less what he does. If someone is doing something illegal in office, then it is too public to get away with it and they should pay the consequences. 

But Trump is a liar. And got caught because he is stupid and announced his con.






That is what Trump is so afraid of and resorting to allowing a foreign military continue their attack on our democracy, he doesn't want to face the music for being an idiot and breaking our laws while running for/being in public office.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> As long as Joe puts someone extremely highly qualified (who is not his kids) in charge of running all the departments in the executive branch, nor have them spreading hate to families during the holidays, I could really care less what he does. If someone is doing something illegal in office, then it is too public to get away with it and they should pay the consequences.
> 
> But Trump is a liar. And got caught because he is stupid and announced his con.
> 
> ...


And as long as they’re not spreading Covid.
wtf who cares what hunter does?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And as long as they’re not spreading Covid.
> wtf who cares what hunter does?


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 23, 2020)

tehdansauce said:


> Hunter only smokes crack, much better I do say


But hillary. Nice dog whistle.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)

Your ballot has been accepted by Larimer County Elections. Thank you for voting!

If you have any questions, please contact Larimer County Elections at (970) 498-7820 or email us at [email protected].

Visit GoVoteColorado.gov for more election information.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> The state of his hands! Sheesh, they look terrible.


From fisting trump.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> From fisting trump.


That's good stuff.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)

Borat statement about Rudy “ sexytime “ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319431436550561792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 23, 2020)

I wonder how many headstones in America will carry the inscription, FUCK TRUMP, or MURDERED BY TRUMP?


----------



## topcat (Oct 23, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


>


I donated to Amy McGrath. Sadly, it looks like Mitch will be re-elected, anyway. However, I also donated to Sara Gideon and it looks like she's going to send Susan Collins packing, so that's a win.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 23, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319464593287204864





http://imgur.com/WgV7ZHk


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 23, 2020)

They don't just let anyone be seated behind the presidents head at a rally. Wearing a proud boys hat too. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319763176385372160


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319511597929222144


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 24, 2020)

This gives/gave me a giggle 









Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner Threaten To Sue Lincoln Project Over Times Square Billboards


The GOP anti-Trump group threatens to make its response -- a "civics lesson" on First Amendment rights -- as "painful as possible."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319511597929222144


Was it really worth the money, Honey?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I don't think most people are mentally equipped to make an intelligent decision........I would prefer they don't vote.


do you care if they vote this year?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This gives/gave me a giggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


threaten..mission accomplished


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> do you care if they vote this year?


I hope none of them vote because in my opinion most of the mentally ill-equipped to make an intelligent decision are deplorables.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I hope none of them vote because in my opinion most of the mentally ill-equipped to make an intelligent decision are deplorables.


does that include the felons of florida who have not been allowed to vote?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> They don't just let anyone be seated behind the presidents head at a rally. Wearing a proud boys hat too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319763176385372160


I’d like to know who he is. No way he’s from the villages.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d like to know who he is. No way he’s from the villages.
> View attachment 4723609View attachment 4723610View attachment 4723611


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Borat statement about Rudy “ sexytime “
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319431436550561792


saw it- he's crazy everyone handles the pandemic his or her own way..there was actually a bittersweet moment when pence said there are only 15 cases and 1 death


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> They don't just let anyone be seated behind the presidents head at a rally. Wearing a proud boys hat too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319763176385372160


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

some major TDS:


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I hope none of them vote because in my opinion most of the mentally ill-equipped to make an intelligent decision are deplorables.


don't be so fast to discount others' opinions just because they're less than 100.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


yes, she can have a break on 1/20/21..thank you for your service.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 24, 2020)

Have you noticed the number of pics in tRUmp reelction ads that are Russian, I guess it's just another coincidence.


https://www.rawstory.com/2020/10/doctor-in-trump-2020-ad-is-actually-a-russian-actress-cnbc/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Was it really worth the money, Honey?


I think she’s starting to realize there may not be any money. I bet the recent tax revelations was news to her too. That’s why she’s pissed and not campaigning. Baron may have to go to public school. 

Imagine having to sleep with Jabba the Hutt for 30 years and get nothing. That’s too bad for Melania.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 24, 2020)

Here's some humor from one of my favorite comedians/talk show hosts, really only surpassed by Colbert in my mind
Sad thing is that nothing is really funny to me anymore, all the jokes about Trump's stupidity/incompetency are like chalk on a blackboard in my mind now, that unnerving sound that makes you cringe.
I'm really fucking drained






This whole fucking year is/has been a tragedy, or shall I say the last 4 years.
Today it was announced that new COVID-19 cases/deaths reached a record high, not seen since July.
And this is just the beginning of the most dangerous time period for the Flu/Corona virus.
Oh, and yea the virus has finally hit home.
A friend of mine (sold herb to her) who is a security guard at the school where my wife teaches was admitted to the hospital Thursday & now the school is trying to figure out what the fuck too do.
Over 15 teachers called out sick yesterday, almost enough to declare an emergency shutdown of the school.
On Monday they are going to attempt to initiate some sort of a rapid testing program for the teachers/students that contacted Maria.
Fucking attempt
Utter fucking madness.
Peace/stay safe


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 24, 2020)

*Aubrey O’Day, alleged Trump Jr mistress, exposes Trump family in now-deleted tweets: report ... and she has the receipts *

Maybe she should take a bleach bath 


The “Wrecking Ball” singer spills tea about Donald Trump’s children and claims she has receipts

Singer Aubrey O’Day has apparently had enough of the Trump family’s lying while out on the campaign trail.

The former Danity Kane member took to Twitter to post, and subsequently delete, about how Donald Trump, Jr. secretly dislikes his father and youngest brother, Barron, according to _Refinery29__._

O’Day apparently watched President Donald Trump criticize Hunter Biden, the son of Democratic nominee Joe Biden. The “Wrecking Ball” singer *decided to put the Trump family’s contradictions on blast..... *

_Refinery29_, a media outlet tailored to young women, obtained a screenshot of O’Day’s now-deleted tweets and reported that one post included the following message:



> “Since trump has now lowered this debate to trashing family.....





> – don jr HATES his father.
> -ivanka is a lesbian on the low.
> -eric f**ked miss universe on the apprentice board room table while with his now-wife. #Debates2020.”



The post included a gif with the message “I have the receipts.”

She would go on to tweet about Don Jr.’s *disdain* for Barron, Trump’s youngest child with First Lady Melania Trump, his third wife.

“And while we are at it.. I have texts of don jr telling me *what a little shit asshole barron is*.” O’Day wrote in a second tweet. “That they were on the private jet and barron didn’t like his food so he threw the plate across the plane at the attendant. NONE of these people are INNOCENT of being assholes & liars!”

O’Day has had close dealings with Donald Jr. years before.

She appeared as a contestant on the fifth season of ABC’s _The Celebrity Apprentice_ in 2012, in which Don Jr. played an advisor role. During the taping, the two allegedly had an affair.

Trump’s family of assholes - MAGA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's some humor from one of my favorite comedians/talk show hosts, really only surpassed by Colbert in my mind
> Sad thing is that nothing is really funny to me anymore, all the jokes about Trump's stupity/incompetency are like chalk on a blackboard in my mind now, that unnerving sound that makes you cringe.
> I'm really fucking drained
> 
> ...


10 Days James and it will be the beginning of the end of the nightmare, power will begin to drain away from Trump, after Dec 14th and Joe becomes president elect, the rate of loss will increase dramatically. Joe already said he is gonna act against covid during the post election period, he will counter Donald's more destructive moves publicly and humiliate Trump while trying to save lives. Saving American lives will motivate Joe to do unexpected and extreme things as President elect and as POTUS, he will do what is required and some won't like it, he will be justified in doing it too.

Donald is not deserving of respect or consideration, respect is earned, so is contempt, he murdered over a hundred thousand, humiliated the nation, dishonored the office, broke his oath, the US constitution and the law, fuck him. Donald's pride vs American lives saved, what do you think Joe will do? What would you do?

The turnout is massive James, Pennsylvania turn out is up over 1000% with 10 days to go until the end of voting, Texas numbers are are crazy as are most other states. Something is happening James and the polls and models aren't capturing it fully, people are voting early and in large numbers, registrations are up and turn out is expected to top 155 million. Donald is dancing and howling like there's a live wire shoved up his asshole and republicans are running from him like he's on fire. His campaign is broke and appears to be collapsing, many of his dirty tricks have fizzled and he desperately wanted Barr to arrest everybody in sight including Joe!

10 days to go James, it should be quite a ride and we need to make an election night thread cause I figure we will know by 9:00 PM eastern, if Florida goes blue, game over for Donald. Texas will be interesting and we should know by 11:00 PM eastern how that is going. I think it will end up being a party thread, I'm even considering buying a bottle of wine for the evening. Win or lose you'll end up pissed!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's some humor from one of my favorite comedians/talk show hosts, really only surpassed by Colbert in my mind
> Sad thing is that nothing is really funny to me anymore, all the jokes about Trump's stupity/incompetency are like chalk on a blackboard in my mind now, that unnerving sound that makes you cringe.
> I'm really fucking drained
> 
> ...











2020 Election Day State by State Poll Closing Times - 270toWin


How late are the polls open? Here are the closing times for the polls in each state for the 2020 presidential elections.




www.270towin.com


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's some humor from one of my favorite comedians/talk show hosts, really only surpassed by Colbert in my mind
> Sad thing is that nothing is really funny to me anymore, all the jokes about Trump's stupity/incompetency are like chalk on a blackboard in my mind now, that unnerving sound that makes you cringe.
> I'm really fucking drained
> 
> ...


Get a distraction, James. Myself, I try to counteract the bad stuff with comedy. Watch some stand-up from Richard Prior, Rodney Dangerfield, Redd Foxx, you know. Or, some Marx Bros., Laurel & Hardy, Three Stooges, or Mel Brooks movies. I feel the anxiety and have to fight it. Laughter releases endorphins.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Get a distraction, James. Myself, I try to counteract the bad stuff with comedy. Watch some stand-up from Richard Prior, Rodney Dangerfield, Redd Foxx, you know. Or, some Marx Bros., Laurel & Hardy, Three Stooges, or Mel Brooks movies. I feel the anxiety and have to fight it. Laughter releases endorphins.


I'm trying.
These guy's help


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm trying.
> These guy's help


i'm enjoying Karens lately.


----------



## topcat (Oct 24, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm enjoying Karens lately.


Those things aggravate me.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 24, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 10 Days James and it will be the beginning of the end of the nightmare, power will begin to drain away from Trump, after Dec 14th and Joe becomes president elect, the rate of loss will increase dramatically. Joe already said he is gonna act against covid during the post election period, he will counter Donald's more destructive moves publicly and humiliate Trump while trying to save lives. Saving American lives will motivate Joe to do unexpected and extreme things as President elect and as POTUS, he will do what is required and some won't like it, he will be justified in doing it too.
> 
> Donald is not deserving of respect or consideration, respect is earned, so is contempt, he murdered over a hundred thousand, humiliated the nation, dishonored the office, broke his oath, the US constitution and the law, fuck him. Donald's pride vs American lives saved, what do you think Joe will do? What would you do?
> 
> ...











Washington Post: Trump privately said to donors it will be 'tough' for Republicans to keep Senate


President Donald Trump made a prediction about the GOP's control of the Senate at a fundraiser this week, privately telling donors that it will be "very tough" for Republicans to keep control of the chamber in the upcoming election, namely because Trump refuses to support some senators, The...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Meidas Touch20 hours ago
We are helping raise $100,000 to provide 401 portable potties in the South to voters for Election Day. Please consider making a contribution here: https://secure.actblue.com/donate/mt-...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks like Pence's crowd is crawling with corona too, I wonder how many cases they are hiding... Perhaps Pence should be self isolating and not running around crowds maskless? 10 days before election day would be an inconvenient time to be quarantined.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Pence adviser Marty Obst tests positive for coronavirus


A top adviser to Vice President Mike Pence tested positive for coronavirus earlier this week, a source familiar with the matter told CNN.




www.cnn.com





*Pence adviser Marty Obst tests positive for coronavirus*

(CNN)A top adviser to Vice President Mike Pence tested positive for coronavirus earlier this week, a source familiar with the matter told CNN.

Marty Obst serves as Pence's senior political adviser but is not a government employee.
Bloomberg News first reported the positive test.
Obst is not the first person in Pence's orbit to test positive for the virus. Pence spokeswoman Katie Miller tested positive for Covid-19 earlier this year.
Obst and Pence's office did not immediately return CNN's request for comment.
It's not clear when Obst was last in close proximity to Pence.
The vice president, who leads the White House coronavirus task force, held a rally in Tallahassee, Florida, on Saturday evening.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Pence to continue traveling despite aides testing positive for COVID-19


Marc Short is Pence's closest aide.




www.axios.com





*Pence chief of staff Marc Short tests positive for coronavirus*

Marc Short, Vice President Mike Pence’s chief of staff, tested positive for the coronavirus Saturday and is quarantining, according to a White House statement.

Why it matters: Short is Pence's closest aide, and was one of the most powerful forces on the White House coronavirus task force.

Short is a key a public face of the administration — one of its more frequent advocates in the press and on television — and works closely with West Wing staff.
Earlier Saturday, Marty Obst, a top outside adviser to Pence, tested positive, ABC News and others reported. Obst is an outside adviser and not a government employee.
The big picture: Short joins a long list of top White House officials who have been hit by the virus — one of the biggest crises ever to hit a White House, and a central issue in the election, which is less than 10 days away.

Katie Miller, Pence's communications director, tested positive in May.
After President Trump tested positive in early October, longtime aide Stephen Miller tested positive, as did press secretary Kayleigh McEnany.
A FEMA memo reported that 34 people were associated with the White House outbreak, ABC News reported.

*
Several Pence Aides Test Positive for Coronavirus*

Members of Vice President Mike Pence’s inner circle, including his chief of staff, tested positive for the virus, people briefed on the matter said.
The development raised new questions about the safety protocols at the White House, where masks are not routinely worn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

There's trouble for Trump in Texas and they count early too, but it would be close there.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Texas' early votes top 76 percent of total 2016 turnout as Dems aim to win state for first time in 44 years


With its 38 electoral votes—the second-largest of any state—Texas is a key prize in the November 3 election.




www.newsweek.com





*Texas' Early Votes Top 76 Percent of Total 2016 Turnout as Dems Aim to Win State for First Time in 44 Years*

The state of Texas has already surpassed 76 percent of its total turnout in the 2016 general election with the number of early votes, as the Democratic Party is aiming to win the state for the first time in 44 years.

With its 38 electoral votes—the second-largest of any state—Texas is a key prize in the November 3 election. Once a reliably red state, recent polling indicates that Democratic candidate Joe Biden has a shot at flipping Texas blue. If successful, 2020 would mark the first year Texas has voted for a Democratic president since Jimmy Carter pulled off a win in 1976.

The Lone Star State went to President Donald Trump in 2016, with the Republican securing a lead nine percentage points higher than Hillary Clinton—and that was still the smallest margin seen by a Republican candidate in recent years.

But polling website FiveThirtyEight has Trump beating Biden by less than 1 percentage point in its national average, down significantly from Trump's 3.9 percent lead in March. Two of the most recent polls had Biden either ahead or tied with Trump.

A Morning Consult survey conducted October 11 through 20 polled more than 3,000 likely voters in the state to find Biden leading Trump by one point—48 to 47 percent. A Quinnipiac University poll conducted between October 16 and 19 found the candidates tied, both receiving 47 percent of likely voters' support.

Texans are heading to the polls in what appears to be record numbers this year. Early voting began in the state on October 13, but as of October 23, approximately 6,857,259 ballots had already been cast either by mail or in-person, according to the Texas secretary of state. This represents 76.45 percent of the total 2016 voter turnout, which saw 8,969,226 ballots cast.

There are nearly 17 million registered voters this year in the state, with the number of early votes amounting to a 40.44 percent turnout so far. In 2016, Texas experienced just a 59.39 percent turnout of its 15 million registered voters.

Texas has seen the highest voter turnout among youth voters across the U.S., according to new data released by the Center for Information & Research on Civic Learning and Engagement (CIRCLE) at Tufts University.

At least 493,314 early votes or absentee ballots have been cast in Texas among residents between the ages of 18 and 29. That number is likely to be even higher, as data is available only for 23 counties in the state according for 65 percent of the population, researchers noted.

The record numbers seen in Texas are reflective of a larger pattern across the U.S., as early voting indicates this year's turnout could be the highest in the country since 1908. More than 56 million Americans have already cast their ballots ahead of the November 3 election, evidence of just how much the coronavirus pandemic and divisive political climate have shaken up the cycle.

University of Florida professor Michael McDonald, who tracks early voting totals through the United States Elections Project, is predicting 150 million votes will be cast. This would be a turnout of 62.5 percent, as nearly 240 million American citizens are eligible to vote this year.

The nation hasn't seen turnout that high in a presidential election since 1908 when Republican William H. Taft defeated Democrat William Jennings Bryan. Taft won the popular vote and an electoral college landslide.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 24, 2020)

We'll have to call this one the slow motion election, as we can almost watch it unfold over the next week. Looks like the republicans aren't waiting for election day to hit the bricks, they are breaking early, is panic setting in?









Republicans crash Florida early vote, eating into Democrats’ lead


Dueling appearances from President Trump and former President Obama kicked off statewide early voting in Florida.




www.politico.com





*Republicans crash Florida early vote, eating into Democrats’ lead*
*Dueling appearances from President Trump and former President Obama kicked off statewide early voting in Florida.*

Florida Republicans are pouring out of the trenches.

After weeks of Democrats outvoting them by mail, Republican voters stormed early voting precincts in person this week, taking large bites out of their opponents’ historic lead in pre-Election Day ballots.

The Democratic advantage was still huge as of Saturday morning: 387,000 ballots. But that’s a 21 percent reduction from Democrats’ high water mark, set three days prior. The election is in 10 days.

President Donald Trump was one of those GOP voters going to the polls, kicking off Florida’s statewide in-person early voting period Saturday by casting his ballot in West Palm Beach and livestreaming an event to urge supporters to show up and catch Democrats. Further south, in Miami, former President Barack Obama held a rally for his former vice president, Joe Biden, at Florida International University.

The split-screen schedule of the two presidents, each of whom carried Florida with different voter coalitions, shed light on the different strategies of the two campaigns in Trump’s must-win state, with the president trying to supersize older and white voter turnout and Obama seeking to boost young Black and Latino voting.

“One of the biggest shortcomings in 2016 was Hillary Clinton was unable to assemble the Obama coalition, especially among younger Black voters and especially among younger Black men. The Biden campaign has accurately identified that that’s a challenge they need to overcome this time,” said Tom Bonier, CEO of the Democratic data firm TargetSmart.

“So Obama [going] there is probably one of the items on the checklist and why the Obama visit makes sense.”

According to TargetSmart’s analysis, Black voters aged 18 to 29 have cast 15.8 percent of the total ballots so far in Florida. That’s half a percentage point down from the same period in 2016. Bonier pointed out that the total vote of that group, along with nearly all other demographics in the state, is up in raw votes and that “it’s not as if the numbers are bad. There’s opportunity.”

Bonier pointed out that white voters without a college degree, Trump’s most loyal supporters, have a smaller share of the vote so far when compared to 10 days before the election in 2016.

But Republicans are expecting those white voters to show now that in-person early voting has started in every county. As for young Black voter turnout, it’s problematic for Biden that he’s not even matching Clinton’s 2016 totals, which still weren't enough for her, said Florida’s top Republican data analyst, Ryan Tyson.

“If they’re excited about matching Clinton turnout, I say, ‘please do,’” Tyson said. “The only turnout that can defeat Trump soundly is an Obama coalition turnout, a turnout of the ascendant electorate of young voters, especially African American and Latino. Biden isn’t getting that. That’s why they’re bringing Obama to Miami. It’s appropriate to call it a rescue mission by Obama.”

Overall, Black voter and Hispanic voter turnout as a share of the early and absentee vote is higher than at this stage in 2016. But that’s mainly due to voting by older, high-propensity voters, who were expected to turn out any way, Tyson said. Democrats have led the way in turning out far more of these reliable voters than Republicans, who have 401,000 more high-propensity voters itching to cast ballots in person.

Republicans’ advantage in high-propensity voters in 2016 helped Trump overcome a deficit of nearly 247,000 votes on Election Day morning and beat Hillary Clinton by less than 113,000 votes.

Democrats are turning out more low-propensity voters and newly registered voters than Republicans. But as shares of their party’s votes, the proportions are roughly the same as 2016, according to an analysis by Tyson, whose most recent 1,000-sample Florida poll has Trump with a 2-point lead that’s well within the survey’s error margin of 3.1 points. Many recent public polls have Biden marginally leading.

“All signs point to another 1-to-2 percent Florida election,” Tyson said, noting that more younger voters are turning out, but older voters are still casting more ballots.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Opinion | R.I.P., G.O.P. (Published 2020)


The Party of Lincoln had a good run. Then came Mr. Trump.




www.nytimes.com





Opinion
*R.I.P., G.O.P.*
*The Party of Lincoln had a good run. Then came Mr. Trump.*

Of all the things President Trump has destroyed, the Republican Party is among the most dismaying.

“Destroyed” is perhaps too simplistic, though. It would be more precise to say that Mr. Trump accelerated his party’s demise, exposing the rot that has been eating at its core for decades and leaving it a hollowed-out shell devoid of ideas, values or integrity, committed solely to preserving its own power even at the expense of democratic norms, institutions and ideals.

Tomato, tomahto. However you characterize it, the Republican Party’s dissolution under Mr. Trump is bad for American democracy.

A healthy political system needs robust, competing parties to give citizens a choice of ideological, governing and policy visions. More specifically, center-right parties have long been crucial to the health of modern liberal democracies, according to the Harvard political scientist Daniel Ziblatt’s study of the emergence of democracy in Western Europe. Among other benefits, a strong center right can co-opt more palatable aspects of the far right, isolating and draining energy from the more radical elements that threaten to destabilize the system.

Today’s G.O.P. does not come close to serving this function. It has instead allowed itself to be co-opted and radicalized by Trumpism. Its ideology has been reduced to a slurry of paranoia, white grievance and authoritarian populism. Its governing vision is reactionary, a cross between obstructionism and owning the libs. Its policy agenda, as defined by the party platform, is whatever President Trump wants — which might not be so pathetic if Mr. Trump’s interests went beyond “Build a wall!”

“There is no philosophical underpinning for the Republican Party anymore,” the veteran strategist Reed Galen recently lamented to this board. A co-founder of the Lincoln Project, a political action committee run by current and former Republicans dedicated to defeating Mr. Trump and his enablers, Mr. Galen characterized the party as a self-serving, power-hungry gang.

With his dark gospel, the president has enthralled the Republican base, rendering other party leaders too afraid to stand up to him. But to stand with Mr. Trump requires a constant betrayal of one’s own integrity and values. This goes beyond the usual policy flip-flops — what happened to fiscal hawks anyway? — and political hypocrisy, though there have been plenty of both. Witness the scramble to fill a Supreme Court seat just weeks before Election Day by many of the same Senate Republicans who denied President Barack Obama his high court pick in 2016, claiming it would be wrong to fill a vacancy eight months out from that election.

Mr. Trump demands that his interests be placed above those of the nation. His presidency has been an extended exercise in defining deviancy down — and dragging the rest of his party down with him.

Having long preached “character” and “family values,” Republicans have given a pass to Mr. Trump’s personal degeneracy. The affairs, the hush money, the multiple accusations of assault and harassment, the gross boasts of grabbing unsuspecting women — none of it matters. White evangelicals remain especially faithful adherents, in large part because Mr. Trump has appointed around 200 judges to the federal bench.

For all their talk about revering the Constitution, Republicans have stood by, slack-jawed, in the face of the president’s assault on checks and balances. Mr. Trump has spurned the concept of congressional oversight of his office. After losing a budget fight and shutting down the government in 2018-19, he declared a phony national emergency at the southern border so he could siphon money from the Pentagon for his border wall. He put a hold on nearly $400 million in Senate-approved aid to Ukraine — a move that played a central role in his impeachment.

Despite fetishizing “law and order,” Republicans have shrugged as Mr. Trump has maligned and politicized federal law enforcement, occasionally lending a hand. Impeachment offered the most searing example. Parroting the White House line that the entire process was illegitimate, the president’s enablers made clear they had his back no matter what. As Pete Wehner, who served as a speechwriter to the three previous Republican presidents, observed in The Atlantic: “Republicans, from beginning to end, sought not to ensure that justice be done or truth be revealed. Instead, they sought to ensure that Trump not be removed from office under any circumstances, defending him at all costs.”

The debasement goes beyond passive indulgence. Congressional bootlickers, channeling Mr. Trump’s rantings about the Deep State, have used their power to target those who dared to investigate him. Committee chairmen like Representative Devin Nunes and Senator Ron Johnson have conducted hearings aimed at smearing Mr. Trump’s political opponents and delegitimizing the special counsel’s Russia inquiry.

As head of the Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee, Mr. Johnson pushed a corruption investigation of Mr. Biden’s son Hunter that he bragged would expose the former vice president’s “unfitness for office.” Instead, he wasted taxpayer money producing an 87-page rehash of unsubstantiated claims reeking of a Russian disinformation campaign. Senator Mitt Romney of Utah, another Republican on the committee, criticized the inquiry as “a political exercise,” noting, “It’s not the legitimate role of government or Congress, or for taxpayer expense to be used in an effort to damage political opponents.”

Undeterred, last Sunday Mr. Johnson popped up on Fox News, engaging with the host over baseless rumors that the F.B.I. was investigating child pornography on a computer that allegedly had belonged to Hunter Biden. These vile claims are being peddled online by right-wing conspiracy mongers, including QAnon.

Not that congressional toadies are the only offenders. A parade of administration officials — some of whom were well respected before their Trumpian tour — have stood by, or pitched in, as the president has denigrated the F.B.I., federal prosecutors, intelligence agencies and the courts. They have failed to prioritize election security because the topic makes Mr. Trump insecure about his win in 2016. They have pushed the limits of the law and human decency to advance Mr. Trump’s draconian immigration agenda.

Most horrifically, Republican leaders have stood by as the president has lied to the public about a pandemic that has already killed more than 220,000 Americans. They have watched him politicize masks, testing, the distribution of emergency equipment and pretty much everything else. Some echo his incendiary talk, fueling violence in their own communities. In the campaign’s closing weeks, as case numbers and hospitalizations climb and health officials warn of a rough winter, Mr. Trump is stepping up the attacks on his scientific advisers, deriding them as “idiots” and declaring Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top expert in infectious diseases, a “disaster.” Only a smattering of Republican officials has managed even a tepid defense of Dr. Fauci. Whether out of fear, fealty or willful ignorance, these so-called leaders are complicit in this national tragedy.

As Republican lawmakers grow increasingly panicked that Mr. Trump will lose re-election — possibly damaging their fortunes as well — some are scrambling to salvage their reputations by pretending they haven’t spent the past four years letting him run amok. In an Oct. 14 call with constituents, Senator Ben Sasse of Nebraska gave a blistering assessment of the president’s failures and “deficient” values, from his misogyny to his calamitous handling of the pandemic to “the way he kisses dictators’ butts.” Mr. Sasse was less clear about why, the occasional targeted criticism notwithstanding, he has enabled these deficiencies for so long.

Senator John Cornyn of Texas, locked in his own tight re-election race, recently told the local media that he, too, has disagreed with Mr. Trump on numerous issues, including deficit spending, trade policy and his raiding of the defense budget. Mr. Cornyn said he opted to keep his opposition private rather than get into a public tiff with Mr. Trump “because, as I’ve observed, those usually don’t end too well.”

Profiles in courage these are not.

Mr. Trump’s corrosive influence on his party would fill a book. It has, in fact, filled several, as well as a slew of articles, social media posts and op-eds, written by conservatives both heartbroken and incensed over what has become of their party.

But many of these disillusioned Republicans also acknowledge that their team has been descending into white grievance, revanchism and know-nothing populism for decades. Mr. Trump just greased the slide. “He is the logical conclusion of what the Republican Party has become in the last 50 or so years,” the longtime party strategist Stuart Stevens asserts in his new book, “It Was All a Lie.”

The scars of Mr. Trump’s presidency will linger long after he leaves office. Some Republicans believe that, if those scars run only four years deep, rather than eight, their party can be nursed back to health. Others question whether there is anything left worth saving. Mr. Stevens’s prescription: “Burn it to the ground, and start over.”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Now pence the penis has covid in his office?
HAHAHA


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Now pence the penis has covid in his office?
> HAHAHA


They’re calling it the White House second wave.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 25, 2020)

Gods will.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 25, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trumps-america-in-2024/2020/10/23/f7be173a-14a6-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

If there’s no Covid and our cases come from testing too much, why aren’t all these test results negative?

I’m just trying to follow his logic.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 25, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> They’re calling it the White House second wave.


I'm waiting in high expectation for the White House *final* wave.......when they're waving goodbye.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> If there’s no Covid and our cases come from testing too much, why aren’t all these test results negative?
> 
> I’m just trying to follow his logic.



It's worse than that. tRUmp is falsifying the data and under reporting the numbers to the public while also claiming that the reported numbers are being inflated by greedy doctors,nurses and hospitals.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Gods will.


Hell, yeah!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's worse than that. tRUmp is falsifying the data and under reporting the numbers to the public while also claiming that the reported numbers are being inflated by greedy doctors,nurses and hospitals.


Here in Florida we have no idea how many aren’t being counted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2020)

They're opening FEMA hospitals again and Texas just requested hospital space from the military bases there, but tRUmp claims it's going away lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here in Florida we have no idea how many aren’t being counted.


I understand the scientist who they fired for refusing to doctor the numbers has her own website that has more accurate information, she designed the Florida government website before she was fired.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They're opening FEMA hospitals again and Texas just requested hospital space from the military bases there, but tRUmp claims it's going away lol.


9 days before an election with voting underway and it will be close in Texas, Donald and covid might have turned Texas blue.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2020)

My cellphone won't shut up. I am getting so many texts and random explicit messages, I really can't wait for the elections to be over and hopefully the Democrats have enough power to shut down the spam trying to con people into giving them any information,and every other scam Trump's troll army (foreign and domestic) is conducting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Gods will.


There is no God, if there were in the classical sense, he would have burned Pence down to his shoe's with bolt of lightning and there would be a smoking crater where Donald once stood. God intervenes and solves America's most acute problem, Amen

A just God would smite that pair a mite hard.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

topcat said:


> Those things aggravate me.


it's hysterical and when i run out of stuff to watch? there are so many.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My cellphone won't shut up. I am getting so many texts and random explicit messages, I really can't wait for the elections to be over and hopefully the Democrats have enough power to shut down the spam trying to con people into giving them any information,and every other scam Trump's troll army (foreign and domestic) is conducting.


everyone wants your vote hanimmal.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There's trouble for Trump in Texas and they count early too, but it would be close there.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


geeze just when you thought HIllary was most polarizing..once again Trump is #1.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We'll have to call this one the slow motion election, as we can almost watch it unfold over the next week. Looks like the republicans aren't waiting for election day to hit the bricks, they are breaking early, is panic setting in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tsunami election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> tsunami election.


That is seldom good for the GOP and especially bad considering covid and Donald.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yes, she can have a break on 1/20/21..thank you for your service.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320123193118519296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Biden's support in the polls appears to be growing at a steady slow pace lately, he seems to be gaining more momentum as election day approaches.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden leads slightly in Texas, poll indicates


No Democratic presidential candidate has won the state since 1976.




www.politico.com





*Biden leads slightly in Texas, poll indicates*
*No Democratic presidential candidate has won the state since 1976*.

Democratic nominee Joe Biden holds a slight lead in Texas over President Donald Trump among likely voters in Texas, according to a poll released Sunday by the Dallas Morning News and the University of Texas at Tyler.

The poll showed Biden with the support of 48 percent of likely voters, compared with 45 percent for Trump. The results represent a shift from the same poll in September, when Trump led by 2 percentage points. One difference from September is that Biden has expanded his lead among Hispanic voters from 30 percentage points to 48.

Texas, with its 38 electoral votes, was the most populous state won by Trump in 2016. No Democratic presidential candidate has won Texas since Jimmy Carter in 1976.

*Forty percent of those surveyed said they had already voted in the election.*

One category listed in the polling not usually included in most state polls was “gun owners.” Of those surveyed, 58 percent said they supported Trump, compared to 35 percent who backed Biden.

The poll, conducted Oct. 13-20, surveyed 1,012 registered voters. Of those, 925 are characterized as likely voters. The margin of error is plus or minus 3.08 percentage points for the overall group, and 3.22 points for likely voters.


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 25, 2020)

You can't judge what's going on in individual states by one poll.......the next one will say something different.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

It didn't take a genius or a prophet to predict that covid would be ravaging the red states of Trump's base around now. It was so easy to see coming a child could have followed the public health graphs and models shown on TV and online, and many children did.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's hysterical and when i run out of stuff to watch? there are so many.


I know. I get hooked on them, too. But, it's ultimately stressful and I can control that by not watching. More than half the stress we suffer we bring on ourselves and we have control over that. I just find some comedy, instead.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2020)

I read a book generally. Or go walk my dogs. Or clean.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> You can't judge what's going on in individual states by one poll.......the next one will say something different.


There appears to be a trend in Texas and many novel factors have been introduced this year, including expanded voting options, a reduction in the effectiveness of voter suppression and large numbers of first time voter registrations.
I'm keeping an eye on Texas, it would be not just a bonus for Joe, but over 400 ECVs and a decisive mandate for leadership and change.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They're opening FEMA hospitals again and Texas just requested hospital space from the military bases there, but tRUmp claims it's going away lol.


it's rounding the corner..and when it gets there a new health plan will be waiting for us.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We'll have to call this one the slow motion election, as we can almost watch it unfold over the next week. Looks like the republicans aren't waiting for election day to hit the bricks, they are breaking early, is panic setting in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he needs more than florida.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Gods will.


Pat Robertson has the text to prove it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion | R.I.P., G.O.P. (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> The Party of Lincoln had a good run. Then came Mr. Trump.
> ...


his platform is whatever he wishes it to be and that's monarchy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320123193118519296


trump, Miller and all the rest of these pieces of shit should hang for this. That includes any piece of shit in Congress that enabled it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/trumps-america-in-2024/2020/10/23/f7be173a-14a6-11eb-bc10-40b25382f1be_story.html











The Republican Identity Crisis After Trump


This Presidency poses stark questions about the ideological future of both parties.




www.newyorker.com





*The Republican Identity Crisis After Trump*
*This Presidency poses stark questions about the ideological future of both parties.*


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My cellphone won't shut up. I am getting so many texts and random explicit messages, I really can't wait for the elections to be over and hopefully the Democrats have enough power to shut down the spam trying to con people into giving them any information,and every other scam Trump's troll army (foreign and domestic) is conducting.


schuylaar predicted RIU down for a week after the election with a biden win.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> They're opening FEMA hospitals again and Texas just requested hospital space from the military bases there, but tRUmp claims it's going away lol.


The people there are watching the local news, the threat is local and the hospitals are overwhelmed, Trump and his bullshit claims are being juxtaposed against lived reality. Fear focuses the mind on reality and the danger.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

so does this mean @UncleBuck can't mod here until after the election @potroast?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so does this mean @UncleBuck can't mod here until after the election @potroast?



Please, I don't know how to respond to your delusions du jour.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I read a book generally. Or go walk my dogs. Or clean.


Focus on the task and connect to your body through the sense of touch, stay in you senses and out of your mind, when you catch yourself going into the past or future, bring the focus of attention to the senses, savior the senses. If you go for a walk, don't think about your problems, unless they are thinking/working type problems, focus on the feeling of your feet and legs as you walk, let that be your attentional anchor. If you do this you will feel much better at the end of your walk or simple work than if you did not and just engaged in discursive thinking or default mode processing as it is called. This is a method that both disrupts discursive thinking habits and allows us to process our emotions by becoming aware of the physical feelings that drive our thoughts and emotions.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Focus on the task and connect to your body through the sense of touch, stay in you senses and out of your mind, when you catch yourself going into the past or future, bring the focus of attention to the senses, savior the senses. If you go for a walk, don't think about your problems, unless they are thinking/working type problems, focus on the feeling of your feet and legs as you walk, let that be your attentional anchor. If you do this you will feel much better at the end of your walk or simple work than if you did not and just engaged in discursive thinking or default mode processing as it is called. This is a method that both disrupts discursive thinking habits and allows us to process our emotions by becoming aware of the physical feelings that drive our thoughts and emotions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Please, I don't know how to respond to your delusions du jour.


There's a catchy phrase, Donald's delusion du jour. 

Trump's bullshit options are narrowing with every passing day, 9 days to go and Donald is leaving his mark on RIU too. As in America we found out who most of the true assholes on here are, or at least saw their dirty socks. These are the times that try men's souls, the hero's shine and the assholes and cowards stand out for all to see, kinda like war in a way...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Be the bush...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Mike Pence will not quarantine after five aides test positive for coronavirus


Vice President Mike Pence will not quarantine himself despite five of his aides testing positive for Covid-19, his office said.




www.cnbc.com





*Mike Pence will not quarantine after four aides test positive for coronavirus*

KEY POINTS

Vice President Mike Pence will not quarantine himself despite four of his aides testing positive for Covid-19, his office said.
Pence’s chief of staff Marc Short is isolating after testing positive on Saturday, Devin O’Malley, a spokesman for the vice president, said in a statement.
A senior political advisor to the vice president, Marty Obst, and two additional aides also tested positive, according to NBC News.
Pence is expected to hold a rally in Kinston, North Carolina later on Sunday. The battleground state is neck-and-neck with state polls on average showing Biden ahead by just over one percentage point.
Vice President Mike Pence will not quarantine himself despite several of his aides testing positive for coronavirus, his office said.

Pence’s chief of staff Marc Short is isolating after testing positive on Saturday, Devin O’Malley, a spokesman for the vice president, said in a statement. A senior political advisor to the vice president, Marty Obst, and two other aides also tested positive, according to NBC News.

O’Malley said in a statement issued late on Saturday that Pence and second lady Karen Pence both tested negative and “remain in good health.”

Pence is expected to hold a rally in Kinston, North Carolina later on Sunday. The battleground state is neck-and-neck with state polls on average showing Democratic nominee Joe Biden ahead by just over one percentage point.

“While Vice President Pence is considered a close contact with Mr. Short, in consultation with the White House Medical Unit, the Vice President will maintain his schedule in accordance with the CDC guidelines for essential personnel,” O’Malley said in the statement.

White House chief of staff Mark Meadows declined to say how many individuals connected to the vice president’s office have tested positive when pressed by CNN’s Jake Tapper on Sunday morning.

Meadows said that he would not disclose personal information “unless it’s the vice president or the president, or someone that’s very close to them where there’s people in harm’s way.”

The cluster of cases near the vice president comes at a perilous time politically.

The election between President Donald Trump and Biden, the former vice president, will take place in nine days. Trump was hospitalized for Covid-19 earlier this month, but has since said he recovered.

On Monday, Pence is expected to be on the Senate floor for the confirmation of Judge Amy Coney Barrett to the Supreme Court. At a rally in Tallahassee on Saturday evening, Pence said he “wouldn’t miss that vote for the world.”


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's rounding the corner..and when it gets there a new health plan will be waiting for us.


"In two weeks" He's used that line for four years, now. We're rounding "Deadman's Curve"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

Donald got 63 million votes in 2016, some of those have either died or have changed their minds, I don't think Donald has picked up many new votes, but let's say this time he does even better and gets 65 million popular votes. It is estimated that turn out is going to be a minimum of 150 million to a high of 165 million voters. If Donald does about as well as 2016 or even a bit better, Joe could get 20 to 35 million more popular votes nationally, that would be a catastrophe for the republicans in the senate if Joe has long coat tails, it could mean Georgia and Texas go blue along with 3 senate seats eventually. That big a margin on the national popular vote would mean serious damage in the red states, the map and even paradigm might have to be rethought. It could mean as many as ten senate seats in a major upset and shock for the GOP, those republican senators up for election in 2022 might suddenly discover a new cooperative spirit of bipartisanship and patriotism.

Donald got 63 million votes in 2016 how many will he get this time? Best guesses?
It is estimated turn out will be around 150 million and could be as high as 165 million. Best Guess?

Even if Donald got 70 million votes, in a 150 million vote election he would still lose by 10 million popular votes. I know the election is state by state, but even as few as 10 million more popular votes means well over 300 ECVs and Joe could win with more than 20 million votes nationally.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


I'm sure there are some face book medical people speculating on what is ailing Mitch, there are indicators in the photos for the trained observer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>











Mitch McConnell's Right Hand Is Discolored—Here Are Some Things That Might Be Going On


Photos of Mitch McConnell with a bruised hand has the internet wondering, what causes discolored hands? Here are 10 potential causes according to experts.




www.health.com





*Everyone's Talking About Mitch McConnell's Discolored Hand—Here Are 10 Things That Can Cause Discoloration*
Photos of Mitch McConnell have been circulating online that show the Senate Majority Leader with an extremely bruised hand. And naturally, people have thoughts.


----------



## topcat (Oct 25, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Add Necro Mitch to his nicknames. Dead Man Walking.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure there are some face book medical people speculating on what is ailing Mitch, there are indicators in the photos for the trained observer


zombie?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 25, 2020)

tRUmp will contest the election no matter the vote totals. He will try to use the courts to steal the election,and he has the crooked judges to do it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 25, 2020)

*Why a Democratic landslide could crush the GOP for years to come*





As November 3 draws closer, independent political handicappers are revising upwards the likelihood of Joe Biden winning the presidency and Democrats making gains in Congress. In other words, a Democratic landslide could be coming. CNN’s Chris Cillizza explains how this potential wave will crash hardest -- and with the most impact -- at the state legislative level.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)

I think that the party/nightmare of the GOP is finally going to be over for a long time.
The demographics of America is/has changed dramatically over the last 50 years.
The Era of the White male/non-college educated voter deciding the direction of this country is finished (thanks Donald, for at least that)
Generation X/Millennials/Women/Immigrants/people of color are not voting Republican.
That is documented in many various polls.
Yea, the GOP is going to be fucked hard this coming election in my opinion & it's about fucking time.
Nice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I think that the party/nightmare of the GOP is finally going to be over for a long time.
> The demographics of America is/has changed dramatically over the last 50 years.
> The Era of the White male/non-college educated voter deciding the direction of this country is finished (thanks Donald, for at least that)
> Generation X/Millennials/Women/Immigrants/people of color are not voting Republican.
> ...


Suicide in NY, they got off easy IMHO a box full of roofing nails would have brought the parade to an end. Block them for a few minutes and then crazy glue roofing nails to the road or just toss them into the parade.

Jews for Hitler...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I think that the party/nightmare of the GOP is finally going to be over for a long time.
> The demographics of America is/has changed dramatically over the last 50 years.
> The Era of the White male/non-college educated voter deciding the direction of this country is finished (thanks Donald, for at least that)
> Generation X/Millennials/Women/Immigrants/people of color are not voting Republican.
> ...


This is not a good thing. We need more than one party.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

I see drump’s future.
Imagine a fox tv show, somewhat like In Search Of.
Drumpy comes out thru the smoke, walking slowly, speaking of his impeachment and how it’s led him to investigate conspiracy theories.
Think Geraldo and his empty vault.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

At least 5 of Vice President Pence's aides test positive for coronavirus


At least five people in Vice President Mike Pence's orbit have tested positive for coronavirus in recent days, including chief of staff Marc Short, close aide Zach Bauer and outside adviser Marty Obst, sources told CNN.




www.cnn.com





*At least 5 of Vice President Pence's aides test positive for coronavirus*

(CNN)At least five people in Vice President Mike Pence's orbit have tested positive for coronavirus in recent days, including chief of staff Marc Short, close aide Zach Bauer and outside adviser Marty Obst, sources told CNN.

There are concerns that more people within Pence's inner circle will test positive in the coming days, a source said. "They're scared," the source said of staffers in the vice president's office.

Vice President Mike Pence and second lady Karen Pence each tested negative for coronavirus on Sunday, a White House official said. Despite contact with multiple people who recently tested positive, Mike Pence is refusing to quarantine in defiance of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines.

Pence's office announced Saturday evening that Short had been diagnosed with Covid-19. Sources told CNN that Obst, who is a senior political adviser to Pence but is not a government employee, and at least three staffers in Pence's office have also tested positive for the virus.

Bauer, one of the staffers who tested positive, according to two sources familiar with the matter, is Pence's "body man," meaning his job is to accompany Pence throughout the day and night helping him with a wide range of duties, putting him in close proximity to the vice president. A source familiar with the matter told CNN that Bauer has not been in the office since Tuesday, when he went home to quarantine after coming into contact with Obst. Bauer tested positive Saturday.

Besides announcing the positive test for Short, the vice president's office would not comment on the identities of the Pence aides who tested positive for the virus in recent days or confirm the number of aides. The New York Times was the first to report on the Pence aides.

During an interview on CNN's "State of the Union," White House Chief of Staff Mark Meadows refused to disclose the extent of the Covid-19 outbreak in Pence's orbit, and he said Pence will be wearing a mask and social distancing when he resumes campaign travel Sunday despite his direct exposure to the virus.

"Sharing personal information is not something that we should do," Meadows told CNN's Jake Tapper. Meadows said such disclosures are only appropriate in the case of President Donald Trump, the vice president or those in their inner circle.

"Anytime there's someone in harm's way, we have an obligation to let people know for contract-tracing," Meadows said.
Pence -- who is the head of the White House's coronavirus task force -- plans to continue traveling and campaigning every day in the final stretch to Election Day, an official told CNN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is not a good thing. We need more than one party.


You'll have one or even two, the republican party has been poisoned for a decade and their brand destroyed with a generation. I believe an American conservative party will arise, a moderate rightwing party formed from the Lincoln Project and other moderate republican groups. These schisms usually occur along geographic lines starting with a region of the country, the republican party has not yet reached peak crazy yet, that happens with Qnon. Splitting the right keeps them out of power for a decade and perhaps the republicans forever. The penalty of death should apply to any political party that commits treason or mass murders it's own citizens. Power abhors a vacuum and alternatives will quickly be found, many thought the third party would come from the left, but I think the right is more likely.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is not a good thing. We need more than one party.


It will be interesting in how they move forward and rebuild. A good 2-3 elections in a row of not having power to let the Democrats fix their mess should be a good enough time out IMO.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

Report: Texas named among the 'most hated states' in America


A lifestyle website has some harsh news for the residents living in the State of Texas.




www.kristv.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it's rounding the corner..and when it gets there a new health plan will be waiting for us.


Did you watch 60 Minutes last night? He dropped off the “health plan” to Leslie Stahl. 

I heard it’s incredible. The best health plan in the history of the world. Like no ones ever seen before. It’s beautiful!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you watch 60 Minutes last night? He dropped off the “health plan” to Leslie Stahl.
> 
> I heard it’s incredible. The best health plan in the history of the world. Like no ones ever seen before. It’s beautiful!


It was a big thick prop thrown together in a rush, he should have just copied Obama's pandemic playbook, this was just some executive orders and a pile of junk. Perception is important, not reality, it was important that it be thick and heavy for the cameras, not that it contain anything. Donald micro manages these sorts of things, a gimmick as a distraction from running away from the interview because of a demand for facts and accountability. Smoke and mirrors for morons.

8 Days to go and Donald is going flat out with super spreader events, if Pence was febrile and crawling with covid Trump would have him propped up on a stage at a super spreader rally. Donald is desperate and you'll see the snake wiggle and squirm, if he loses the election the snake will strike at the American public where ever he can. Look for a lot of regular government people to be fired as Donald decapitates the DOJ, FBI, CIA and does his best to trash the federal government. Never corner a rat and after November America might have the biggest and most dangerous cornered rat of all time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Suicide in NY, they got off easy IMHO a box full of roofing nails would have brought the parade to an end. Block them for a few minutes and then crazy glue roofing nails to the road or just toss them into the parade.
> 
> Jews for Hitler...


Rudy was in that caravan.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It will be interesting in how they move forward and rebuild. A good 2-3 elections in a row of not having power to let the Democrats fix their mess should be a good enough time out IMO.


but then came Amy Coney Barrett.

the religious don't like the fringe religious so i see 'fast times at SCOTUS high'.

every Amy i ever knew in my life had red hair and was crazy- so fitting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 26, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was a big thick prop thrown together in a rush, he should have just copied Obama's pandemic playbook, this was just some executive orders and a pile of junk. Perception is important, not reality, it was important that it be thick and heavy for the cameras, not that it contain anything. Donald micro manages these sorts of things, a gimmick as a distraction from running away from the interview because of a demand for facts and accountability. Smoke and mirrors for morons.
> 
> 8 Days to go and Donald is going flat out with super spreader events, if Pence was febrile and crawling with covid Trump would have him propped up on a stage at a super spreader rally. Donald is desperate and you'll see the snake wiggle and squirm, if he loses the election the snake will strike at the American public where ever he can. Look for a lot of regular government people to be fired as Donald decapitates the DOJ, FBI, CIA and does his best to trash the federal government. Never corner a rat and after November America might have the biggest and most dangerous cornered rat of all time.


I think it was blank.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I see drump’s future.
> Imagine a fox tv show, somewhat like In Search Of.
> Drumpy comes out thru the smoke, walking slowly, speaking of his impeachment and how it’s led him to investigate conspiracy theories.
> Think Geraldo and his empty vault.


I see that as a play he puts on for fellow inmates and he's paid in cigarettes. Yes, he takes up smoking at his age.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It will be interesting in how they move forward and rebuild. A good 2-3 elections in a row of not having power to let the Democrats fix their mess should be a good enough time out IMO.


Maybe, but that brew of hatred they live on can be addicting.

We'll see.


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It will be interesting in how they move forward and rebuild. A good 2-3 elections in a row of not having power to let the Democrats fix their mess should be a good enough time out IMO.


I see a real possibility of 4 parties dividing the electorate. Two liberal, two conservative, different degrees of each.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but then came Amy Coney Barrett.
> 
> the religious don't like the fringe religious so i see 'fast times at SCOTUS high'.
> 
> every Amy i ever knew in my life had red hair and was crazy- so fitting.


Amy Winehouse
Amy Lee
Amy Schumer
Amy Poelher
Amy McGrath 
Amy Grant 
Amy Adams
pop up for amys in my mind


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> I see a real possibility of 4 parties dividing the electorate. Two liberal, two conservative, different degrees of each.


I see a divided America and potential large scale violence.


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Amy Winehouse
> Amy Lee
> Amy Schumer
> Amy Poelher
> ...


Amy Sedaris


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Maybe, but that brew of hatred they live on can be addicting.
> 
> We'll see.


Maybe that would be a good government initiative that can be spent on predominantly white males who feel so left out. Anti-discrimination mental healthcare programs all of these people getting radicalized by Trump and his troll army are going to be like cult members who lose their leader.



Unclebaldrick said:


> I see a divided America and potential large scale violence.


I hope not, but we will see. Crazy times.



topcat said:


> I see a real possibility of 4 parties dividing the electorate. Two liberal, two conservative, different degrees of each.


It would be interesting, I have been hearing about it for years. 

At this point though it should be more about getting highly qualified good people in office regardless of political party (once the Republicans shake off the last decade of being trolls in DC).


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Amy Sedaris


i was speaking of amy's i know personally but some of the list qualify.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

topcat said:


> Amy Sedaris


I like Amys


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe that would be a good government initiative that can be spent on predominantly white males who feel so left out. Anti-discrimination mental healthcare programs all of these people getting radicalized by Trump and his troll army are going to be like cult members who lose their leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our system does not really allow for more than two parties. The top two split the committee membership leaving any others mostly powerless.


----------



## topcat (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I like Amys


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I see a divided America and potential large scale violence.


This could get really ugly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

topcat said:


>


My name is amy lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

lol so much for fitty cents








50 Cent says ‘Fu*k Donald Trump’ in apparent retraction of endorsement


Rapper and actor 50 Cent has apparently retracted his endorsement of President Trump, saying, “I never liked him.”On Sunday, the rapper, born Curtis Jackson, posted a video of an interview between …



thehill.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

He just told the people of Pennsylvania that he was gonna remember the way their governor treated him when he calls him for help. 

ARE YOU PEOPLE REALLY THIS STUPID!?


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

FBI Sits on Report Detailing White-Supremacist Terror Threat


In violation of the law, the FBI won’t deliver a legally required report on domestic terrorism before an election that many security veterans fear may spark some level of violence.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

CDC official sounded alarm on Covid-19 months ago. She was silenced - CNN Video


Sources tell CNN's Jake Tapper that Dr. Nancy Messonnier, a CDC official who sounded the alarm on the severity of the pandemic months ago, was told to "lay low" as President Donald Trump downplayed the threat of the coronavirus.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> FBI Sits on Report Detailing White-Supremacist Terror Threat
> 
> 
> In violation of the law, the FBI won’t deliver a legally required report on domestic terrorism before an election that many security veterans fear may spark some level of violence.
> ...


It sucks that we have to question the decisions of the FBI while Trump is in the office. But it would be irresponsible of us to not question if they are doing it for us or for Trump.

Hopefully the FBI has a reason to keep what they know from getting told to the Republicans the way they have been acting and don't want to let them know what is being tracked.

It is hard to not think the worst though, but so far I haven't seen anything outside of the normal institutional racism and possible handful of cases of radicalized nuts in way too much power over our citizens actual everyday life.

Between the hearings and Trump's political trolls hogging the camera with propaganda January 2021 can't get here fast enough, if Biden and the Democrats can pull off a win anyways.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 26, 2020)

Word around the campfire is that Robert Mueller hid a bunch of evidence for future indictments. 

They also say it's stored right next to Jimmy Hoffa's wrist watch.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 26, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Word around the campfire is that Robert Mueller hid a bunch of evidence for future indictments.
> 
> They also say it's stored right next to Jimmy Hoffa's wrist watch.


lol is that a thing?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> FBI Sits on Report Detailing White-Supremacist Terror Threat
> 
> 
> In violation of the law, the FBI won’t deliver a legally required report on domestic terrorism before an election that many security veterans fear may spark some level of violence.
> ...


so christopher wray is afraid of Trump? so glad he's in charge

Yet the FBI is over four months late. While President Trump falsely portrays left-wing property damage as terrorism, suspicion is building that the FBI, whose director Christopher Wray is on the outs with Trump, will keep the public from seeing the scope of its premier terror threat before an election that may feature violence emerging from it.

“I would hate to think that they are reacting to President Trump’s machinations about his dislike for senior leadership in the FBI,” Rep. Bennie Thompson, the Mississippi Democrat who chairs the House Homeland Security Committee, told The Daily Beast. “This report probably would not be viewed favorably by this administration. That, I think, precipitates the report not being released by Nov. 3.”


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

White House Quarantines Mark Meadows After He Tests Positive for Honesty


Out of an abundance of caution, Meadows will be secluded in a locked room in the White House sub-basement through November 3rd.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2020)

Mr. Roboto speaks ......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320732710525038593


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 26, 2020)

Breaking : Mitch McConnell is doing better.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

attention all SCOTUS scholars: can Chief Justice Roberts compel ACB to recuse on issues that he sees fit?


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 26, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lol is that a thing?


Actually, yes. It is.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mr. Roboto speaks ......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320732710525038593


i'm certain he thought he was being profound however that statement was nothing but spin.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> My name is amy lol


i never said i disliked them; i said they're weird and almost always have red hair.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i never said i disliked them; i said they're weird and almost always have red hair.


I know


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> attention all SCOTUS scholars: can Chief Justice Roberts compel ACB to recuse on issues that he sees fit?


No imho


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

*Keith Olbermann Comment 14: Pence Should've Been Arrested As Health Risk; it's now Trump-45/Covid-19*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

According to the economist Trump's chances of winning the election are now at 4% and diminishing by the day.

*Forecasting the US elections*
_*The Economist*_* is **analyzing** polling, economic and demographic data to predict America’s elections in 2020*









President—Forecasting the US 2020 elections


Our final pre-election forecast is that Joe Biden is very likely to beat Donald Trump in the electoral college




projects.economist.com






Chance of winning
the electoral collegeChance of winning
the most votesPredicted range of electoral college votes (270 to win)
Joe Biden
Democrataround 19 in 20
or 96%better than 19 in 20
or >99%253-421
Donald Trump
Republicanaround 1 in 20
or 4%less than 1 in 20
or <1%117-285


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 26, 2020)

I still remain cautiously optimistic and hopeful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hopefully conald will be gone. But my area is 90% trumpland.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)

Eight more days until Trump get's voted out.
New poll today by Yahoo News show's Biden's lead over Trump at 13% nationally.






No POTUS has ever been re-elected with these numbers, not ever in the history of this country, so it's pretty much certain Trump is finished.
You'd think I would be happy.
Actually, no, I'm not happy at all.
The threat of COVID-19 & existing in Trump World has drained me of all joy.
Can you relate to that feeling?
Yeah, it will be be nice to see him kicked to the curb finally, but his fucked up legacy will foerver taint this country/World/my brain.
What's there really to be happy about?
That this country finally woke the fuck up?
Too fucking late, by any measure in my opinion.
The damage has been done already
Stay/be safe


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2020)

It's not easy to steal elections,takes man power too.










Texas GOP Governor Abbott to deploy 1000 National Guard troops for election


In a disturbing and possibly unprecedented move Republican Governor Greg Abbott will deploy 1000 National Guard troops into Texas cities for the presidential election next week."The Texas Army National Guard said Monday it had been ordered to dispatch 1,000 troops to five major cities around the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)

I fucking love these guys at the Lincoln Project
I'm smiling now thinking about that cunt Graham watching this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I fucking love these guys at the Lincoln Project
> I'm smiling now thinking about that cunt Graham watching this


How’s it going at your wife’s school?


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 26, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I see a divided America and potential large scale violence.


I hope your wrong!!! But I fear your right!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Eight more days until Trump get's voted out.
> New poll today by Yahoo News show's Biden's lead over Trump at 13% nationally.
> 
> 
> ...


Be thankful you're getting rid of the fuck, Trump will change America, but paradoxically and unintentionally for the better. We will have to see in a week how things stand, but if the democrats get the senate with a few seats to spare, then reform and renewal are on the way. The over 200 bills stalled on Mitch's desk will be rolled into 1 or two bills and be resubmitted with the compromises removed, that can happen pretty quick.

By exposing America's problems you can begin to fix them, though some of these cocksuckers will simply have to die off! I think you can have responsible government and keep the republicans out of power for a decade, many Americans are now aware how of many of their fellow citizens are stark raving fucking mad. Lunatics and evil bastards are ready to snatch power, if you are not careful for the next decade. There are gonna be big reforms and the loop holes Donald slithered through are going to be closed.

As for the militias, they are gonna be treated like communists were decades ago, like shit, almost all acts of domestic terrorism are rightwing loonies. The national security community will have them targeted as a threat on several levels, including terrorism and as an enemy 5th column, the FBI will be onside heart and soul. New laws will trip may of these assholes up and being affiliated with them in any way might mean getting their guns confiscated, being forbidden from possessing firearms and flying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 26, 2020)

The Secretive Puppetmaster Behind Trump’s Supreme Court Pick


A Catholic fundamentalist who controls a network of right-wing groups funded by dark money has put three justices on the court. He’s about to get a fourth.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> It's not easy to steal elections,takes man power too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbot is panicking and fears from the turnout and new registrations that it's gonna be a wipe out in Texas. Because of the novel situation, a staggering number of new registrations, voters and extended early voting, the polls and models out of Texas could be off by a bit. He is reacting to something, national guard troops are good for standing around, but not much else and won't intimate or deter very many. The state house is in danger in Texas and next year is redistricting, a decade of electoral advantage could be lost too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 26, 2020)

With 8 days to go over 61 million Americans have cast a ballot so far, turn out is forecasted to be well over 150 million, some estimate that over 60% of the total votes could be cast before election day.


----------



## Halman9000 (Oct 26, 2020)

3,500,000 Beers on the wall ,
3,500,000 bottles of beers
Take one down ,
pass it around ,
3,499,999 bottles of beer on the wall .

3,499,999 Beers on the wall ,
3,499,999 Beers of beer .
Take one down ,
pass it around ,
3,499,998 bottles of beer on the wall .

3,499,998 ...

....

Halman9000


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The Secretive Puppetmaster Behind Trump’s Supreme Court Pick
> 
> 
> A Catholic fundamentalist who controls a network of right-wing groups funded by dark money has put three justices on the court. He’s about to get a fourth.
> ...


The religious groups have been organized with a common cause. Over the last 50 years or more they have made major in roads. 
Be like the wolf pack not like the six pack.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s it going at your wife’s school?


Well, it's in the school.
A security guard contracted the virus & is in the hospital
Tomorrow they are going to test all the students/teachers that had contact with the security guard.
As of this moment, no quarantine.
This is bullshit
Every person/student in that school should have been tested before walking into the building.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Breaking : Mitch McConnell is doing better.
> 
> View attachment 4725769





http://imgur.com/IHAAkZl


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 27, 2020)

Trump walked off interview in 1990 when asked tough questions about his casino








Trump walked off interview in 1990 when asked tough questions about his casino - CNN Video


In a 1990 CNN interview reviewed by CNN's KFile, President Donald Trump walked off when reporter Charles Feldman pressed him on questions over the financial stability of his Atlantic City casinos.




www.cnn.com


----------



## PhatNuggz (Oct 27, 2020)

this an old video. Of course many probably haven't seen it, especially the dem voters


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> this an old video. Of course many probably haven't seen it, especially the dem voters


The world according to drumpy


----------



## PhatNuggz (Oct 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The world according to drumpy


As I am watching it while I posted to RIU, there no way you could have watched it. There are none so blind as those who refuse to see


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> As I am watching it while I posted to RIU, there no way you could have watched it. There are none so blind as those who refuse to see


Um I watched it, I think you’re projecting.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Who gives a shit what mr peters (OBVIOUSLY A FOREIGNER) thinks and about the clips he’s compiled to troll for drumpy?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Didn’t think so


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2020)

trump kills 227,000


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> this an old video. Of course many probably haven't seen it, especially the dem voters


Is that when the UN laughed at him? Or when NATO was laughing behind his back? Or when Stormy laughed when he pulled his tighty whities off? I can't keep them all straight


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> this an old video. Of course many probably haven't seen it, especially the dem voters


The world laughed him off the stage, what a ridiculous Buffon spouting bullshit that only an ignorant moron would believe.


----------



## topcat (Oct 27, 2020)

Try, I dare ya'. I double dog dare ya' to _try_ to follow Dullard Drumpf's werdz in print. He's a seven year old. Here's an example of his juvenile jive: "It seems to me, that if we do a really good job, we'll not only hold the...death down to a level that is, uh, much lower than the other way, had we not done a good job, uh but..."


PhatNuggz said:


> this an old video. Of course many probably haven't seen it, especially the dem voters


 I didn't get past the first two minutes. It got a laugh. Now, he needs to fire his writers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 27, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> There are none so blind as those who refuse to see


Tell us about it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

How do these people even find the internet?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How do these people even find the internet?


the same way they found their lord and saviour, Dotard J Trump


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the same way they found their lord and saviour, Dotard J Trump


Good point, their hands were held.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> the same way they found their lord and saviour, Dotard J Trump


Turns out Cheeto Jesus was the antichrist and led them down the path of perdition to Hell and they will feel the heat in the coming years. Far from fulfilling their hopes for a whiter America, the reaction to the malicious incompetence and crime has moved the clock of history ahead by a decade or more. In retrospect the last 4 years have seemed long and yet paradoxically appeared to have flown by, as Donald kept the pace of events and news cycles at a fevered pitch. By speeding up the pace of events Trump has increased the flow of history, just one week to go and the dam bursts.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump kills 227,000


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Trump walked off interview in 1990 when asked tough questions about his casino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking liar/cunt/adulterer/murderer now with his actions towards COVID-19/sub-human piece of shit.
How the fuck was this monster elected?
How can fucking anyone with any source of moral compass support this cocksucker?
This is fucking INSANITY!!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2020)

Why is the deplorable running the streets naked?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321098867279044611


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Why is the deplorable running the streets naked?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321098867279044611


My buddy in Ohio has had 5 stolen. He’s got a camera on them as well. Dumb drumpers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Why is the deplorable running the streets naked?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321098867279044611


Musta been a cold night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Musta been a cold night.


He wasn't wearing a mask either!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2020)

Brett Kavanaugh Signals He’s Open to Stealing the Election for Trump


Justice Kavanaugh cast doubt on the validity of mail ballots and endorsed a theory too extreme for the Bush v. Gore majority.




slate.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

MASA Make America Smart Again
MARA Make America Respectable Again
MALA Make America Live Again
or even
MAGA Make America Good Again...

MABA Make America Better Always
MAMPU Make A More Perfect Union

Or forget Trump and move into the future, let Uncle Sam and the "deep state" deal with Donald, there is a nation to heal, an economy to rebuild, a catastrophe to overcome and other challenges yet to master. A slogan would be a nice way to encapsulate it all and I'm sure some one will sum it up succinctly one day.

You need a government, direction, leadership and a greater purpose, Trump proved what happens when those are lacking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

Some of these people want to wrestle for control of the elephant and others want to kill it and start fresh. There is gonna be a post Trump reckoning for the GOP and a death struggle for control of the racist rabble. I think the brand has been ruined for a generation and the party is filled with hardcore lunatics and morons who will vomit up Qnon or conmen candidates.

Oxymoron's are not an issue as far as party names go, our Canadian Conservative party used to be called the "Progressive Conservative Party" before splitting along regional lines, then reuniting a decade later. I expect the same thing might happen with the republicans if moderates gain control in certain regions, a split party and perhaps the beginning of a new American conservative party. Right center economic ideology without the racism, corruption, or culture wars bullshit and baggage.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*No Future For GOP That Embraces Trump As Leader: Lincoln Project Co-Founder | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





Lincoln Project co-founders Reed Galen and Jennifer Horn join Morning Joe to discuss the state of the Republican Party under Trump and the future of a GOP that embraces Trump as its leader.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4726798


he said the same thing about clinton..'maybe the 2A people?'

i'd like to know when they're (secret service, FBI or someone in charge) going to say enough is enough.

Whitmer was almost murdered because of 'Liberate Michigan'.

exactly who has to be murdered in cold blood because of him?

he already has 230k counts of 2nd degree murders on his hands.

i mean, what is it going to fvcking take here?

you or me? and the FBI would be knocking on the door tomorrow morning..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #15: The 50 Worst Trump Atrocities*





Not going to beat about the bush here: I need you to share this as widely you can, on Twitter, Facebook, emails, embedding, take it door to door, here on YouTube, on U Thant, on platforms yet unannounced.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

Recounting how his campaign had to move the site of the rally to comply with Democratic Gov. Tom Wolf's Covid-19 protocols, Trump said this:

_"I'll remember it, Tom. I'm gonna remember it, Tom. 'Hello, Mr. President, this is Governor Wolf, I need help, I need help.' You know what? These people are bad."_

Let's be _very_ clear what Trump is doing here: He is threatening to withhold federal aid -- or some sort of other assistance -- the next time Pennsylvania needs it because the state's governor, according to the President, made it difficult to find a site to hold a campaign rally.* Yes, really.*









Analysis: The absolutely bonkers threat Donald Trump made this week


At a rally in Allentown, Pennsylvania, on Tuesday, President Donald Trump said something incredible -- even by his standards.




www.cnn.com





worst part is, it never happened according to the governors office; additionally, the governor hasn't communicated with him in quite some time.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Olbermann vs. Trump #15: The 50 Worst Trump Atrocities*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly, I've lived them and don't need the reminder, personally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*Bill Maher on Trump Conceding, COVID, Giuliani in Borat & Ruth Bader Ginsburg*





Bill talks about Rudy Giuliani in the new Borat movie, what it’s like having no audience for his show, missing stand up, being on the air when he found out that Ruth Bader Ginsburg passed away, how Coronavirus is being handled, when we will know the results of the election, and how he thinks Trump will react if he loses.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 27, 2020)

looks like those at GM who got laid off are a little pissed at Don Jr.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*Fewer Undecided Voters Is Good News For Biden In The Midwest l FiveThirtyEight*





Will this election be a replay of 2016, with President Trump unexpectedly winning Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania? FiveThirtyEight Politics podcast host Galen Druke says that 2020 is shaping up to be a very different race in the Midwest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*The Decision Desk Won't Project The Winner Of A State Until It's 99.5% Sure l FiveThirtyEight*





In this installment of the FiveThirtyEight Politics podcast, Galen Druke speaks with Dan Merkle, executive director of elections at ABC News, about projecting the winner of individual states and the overall presidential race, as well as when we might expect those projections.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good point, their hands were held.


Some of them had more than their hands held


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4726798


I think they already are for all the Whitmer shit he’s spewing. She gets secret service too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 27, 2020)

*Payback Is A Voter: Here Are The Republican Senators Up For Re-Election In Close Races*





Joy talks to Jon Favreau and Juanita Tolliver about the close races coming up for Democrats to win back the Senate. After the Senate appointed Amy Coney-Barrett in swift fashion during a pandemic while ignoring a relief bill at the same time, Joy says “I believe payback is a voter.”


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> looks like those at GM who got laid off are a little pissed at Don Jr.


"Your going to jail" that security person stated?
For expressing his legally guaranteed right under the 1st fucking Amendment to comment on Trump's actions/lies?
Go back to the title of this thread
He has fucking destroyed us, like everyone.
All the Mid-West/Southern/Red states are being fucking devastated right now by COVID-19.
El Paso, Texas has no fucking ICU beds left, at all.
Idaho's shipping patients out of state.
North Dakota is the leading hot spot in the entire fucking world as of yesterday.
Fuck me.
And it's not even close to being over.
Oh well, I guess it's going to be a race against time for me, as which will kill me 1st, the Corona/Trump virus or my fucking liver failing due to alcohol consumption, because I have been getting intoxicated a lot more lately.
I wake up in the morning & read what Trump did the day before & the new death toll from COVID-19 in this country/World & light my pipe & have a shot.
Every fucking day.
Fucking sad shit, right?
Stay safe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2020)

The great tycoon......









New York Times: Tax records show Trump had over $270 million in debt forgiven after failing to repay lenders


President Donald Trump has had more than $270 million in debt forgiven since 2010 after he failed to repay his lenders for a Chicago skyscraper development, The New York Times reported Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> The great tycoon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banks don't continue to lend money to someone that doesn't pay them back,those loans were backed by someone who paid them off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Banks don't continue to lend money to someone that doesn't pay them back,those loans were backed by someone who paid them off.


In rubles


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

Same here in Connecticut


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

Yesterday that motherfucker McConnell declared that the Senate will be adjourned until November 9, thereby eliminating any hope for additional aid for the FUCKING MILLIONS OF AMERICANS THAT ARE DYING/GOING BANKRUPT!!!!!!!
Jesus fucking Christ Almighty.
What the fuck?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yesterday that motherfucker McConnell declared that the Senate will be adjourned until November 9, thereby eliminating any hope for additional aid for the FUCKING MILLIONS OF AMERICANS THAT ARE DYING/GOING BANKRUPT!!!!!!!
> Jesus fucking Christ Almighty.
> What the fuck?


He’s not human


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> "Your going to jail" that security person stated?
> For expressing his legally guaranteed right under the 1st fucking Amendment to comment on Trump's actions/lies?
> Go back to the title of this thread
> He has fucking destroyed us, like everyone.
> ...


guess none of these attendees has a loved one lying in ICU..blessed be the michiganders.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

vomit









Roots: Donald Trump


Donald Trump is one of the most famous people in America, in part because he's constantly reinventing himself. A New York real estate…




time.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yesterday that motherfucker McConnell declared that the Senate will be adjourned until November 9, thereby eliminating any hope for additional aid for the FUCKING MILLIONS OF AMERICANS THAT ARE DYING/GOING BANKRUPT!!!!!!!
> Jesus fucking Christ Almighty.
> What the fuck?


Beau speaking from his "man cave" projects an image that most of these Trumpers can relate to, he looks like them and speaks like many of them, except he has a heart and a brain. I believe Beau is very effective at what he does and leads by example from the grass roots, the guy needs to get elected in Florida one day. More like Beau can make a difference, Beau educates and converts the heathen, an effective agent for change, locally and nationally, I mark him as a good man.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4727355View attachment 4727356View attachment 4727357View attachment 4727358
> vomit
> 
> 
> ...


That entire family should have been exterminated.
Imagine the World without a fucking Trump existing?
Fuck Hitler/Stalin/Mao/Pol Pot, they are NOTHING compared to the devestation released upon the USA/World by Trump.
Very sad fucking fact


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Beau speaking from his "man cave" projects an image that most of these Trumpers can relate to, he looks like them and speaks like many of them, except he has a heart and a brain. I believe Beau is very effective at what he does and leads by example from the grass roots, the guy needs to get elected in Florida one day. More like Beau can make a difference, Beau educates and converts the heathen, an effective agent for change, locally and nationally, I mark him as a good man.


but how much money does beau have? and when he runs out who will he go to? rinse and repeat <snarky>


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That entire family should have been exterminated.
> Imagine the World without a fucking Trump existing?
> Fuck Hitler/Stalin/Mao/Pol Pot, they are NOTHING compared to the devestation released upon the USA/World by Trump.
> Very sad fucking fact


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That entire family should have been exterminated.
> Imagine the World without a fucking Trump existing?
> Fuck Hitler/Stalin/Mao/Pol Pot, they are NOTHING compared to the devestation released upon the USA/World by Trump.
> Very sad fucking fact


i imagine it every day..


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

I hope this is true re; the proof of Trump hiding info.








Trump’s campaign website hacked by cryptocurrency scammers – TechCrunch


President Trump’s campaign website was briefly and partially hacked Tuesday afternoon as unknown adversaries took over parts of the page, replacing them with what appeared to be a scam to collect cryptocurrency. There is no indication, despite the hackers’ claims, that “full acces…




techcrunch.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

free frostbite at Dotard rally!








Hundreds of Trump supporters stuck on freezing cold Omaha airfield after rally, 7 taken to hospitals


Overall, 30 people were "contacted" for medical reasons, the Omaha Police Department said in a statement.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> free frostbite at Dotard rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would follow him through the firey gates of hell, they're not the smartest people.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> free frostbite at Dotard rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was ice on his podium where his hands were. Wonder why?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

WHAT??? Hahaha









‘Warning flare’: New swing-state data shows massive Democratic early-vote lead


In a worrisome sign for Republicans, Democrats are also turning out more low-frequency and newly registered voters than the GOP.




www.politico.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> free frostbite at Dotard rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FROZEN FUCKTARDS


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

41% vs 37% Democratic votes over republican votes in Florida so far hahaha





__





Florida Early Voting Statistics






electproject.github.io


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I hope this is true re; the proof of Trump hiding info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's take a look shall we?..


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> WHAT??? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm kinda wondering if trump will turn on his base when he loses?? that would be really funny. come out and say you people that voted for me are the same people i wouldn't piss on if you were on fire. now i'm going back to my golden life and counting all the money i made off you idiot supporters. whatever he does, it won't be slinking out quietly


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> FROZEN FUCKTARDS
> 
> View attachment 4727470


coffee/screen


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm kinda wondering if trump will turn on his base when he loses?? that would be really funny. come out and say you people that voted for me are the same people i wouldn't piss on if you were on fire. now i'm going back to my golden life and counting all the money i made off you idiot supporters. whatever he does, it won't be slinking out quietly


I’m thinking a fox tv show. If not Saudi Arabia.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> let's take a look shall we?..
> 
> View attachment 4727471


when is the deadline? i couldn't find it


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m thinking a fox tv show. If not Saudi Arabia.


he's done with fox. maybe newsmax?? have to look at what he's invested in. maybe OAN too?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm kinda wondering if trump will turn on his base when he loses?? that would be really funny. come out and say you people that voted for me are the same people i wouldn't piss on if you were on fire. now i'm going back to my golden life and counting all the money i made off you idiot supporters. whatever he does, it won't be slinking out quietly


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm kinda wondering if trump will turn on his base when he loses?? that would be really funny. come out and say you people that voted for me are the same people i wouldn't piss on if you were on fire. now i'm going back to my golden life and counting all the money i made off you idiot supporters. whatever he does, it won't be slinking out quietly


the deadline is 'today'.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he's done with fox. maybe newsmax?? have to look at what he's invested in. maybe OAN too?


why do you say he's done with FOX?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> free frostbite at Dotard rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hundreds of President Donald Trump supporters were *left in the freezing cold for hours* after a rally at an airfield in Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday night, with *some walking around three miles to waiting buses and others being taken away in ambulances. *

According to dispatches from Omaha Police department, recorded by radio communications platform, Broadcastify, *at least 30 people including the elderly, an electric wheelchair user and a family with small children were among those requiring medical attention after hours of waiting in the cold at the rally at the Eppley Airfield. *


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320928433497640965




__





List of United States federal judges killed in office







en.wikipedia.org





it is inexcusable that she doesn't know 1A or its components.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why do you say he's done with FOX?


he's been railing on them for the last year. follow his money: him or the family i bet has a stake in newsmax or oan. or something else soon to start up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 28, 2020)

Earth to Jared: Kushner’s criticisms of Black Americans show his ignorance and arrogance


Presidential son-in-law Jared Kushner, born with a golden spoon in his mouth, went on television this week to suggest Black Americans have themselves to blame for whatever problems they face.




www.nydailynews.com





“One thing we’ve seen in a lot of the Black community, which is mostly Democrat, is that President Trump’s policies are the policies that can help people break out of the problems that they’re complaining about,” Kushner whined. *“But he can’t want them to be successful more than they want to be successful.”*

the ultimate in spin


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the ultimate in spin


tranlation: "if you blacks weren't so lazy, my father in law's policies would help you"


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> free frostbite at Dotard rally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really deep down inside wish no hardship/pain/suffering on anyone, except for Trump supporters.
They are a fucking cancer on our society.
Now, which really hurts my soul, I hope they all fucking die.
The World will/would be a better place without them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That entire family should have been exterminated.
> Imagine the World without a fucking Trump existing?
> Fuck Hitler/Stalin/Mao/Pol Pot, they are NOTHING compared to the devestation released upon the USA/World by Trump.
> Very sad fucking fact


They will need to move the trial of these fucks out of Washington, might I suggest Nuremberg, Pennsylvania!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I really deep down inside wish no hardship/pain/suffering on anyone, except for Trump supporters.
> They are a fucking cancer on our society.
> Now, which really hurts my soul, I hope they all fucking die.
> The World will/would be a better place without them.


take the whole GOP too. they are the baby boomers that need that medicare and SS that the people they vote for are taking away. f'ing morons.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 28, 2020)

How America Became a Country Full of Assholes


The new documentary “Assholes: A Theory” examines the assholing of America, a nation ruled by the biggest asshole of them all: Donald J. Trump.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> They would follow him through the firey gates of hell, they're not the smartest people.


Like this brain dead cult member, or is this someone making fun of them, it's hard to tell the difference.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321453682274304001


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

It's time for me too chill out, like right now
I'm sooo fucking tired/angry reading the news about COVID-19/Trump.
So, I'm going to sit back & pack a bowl & close my eyes & listen to this.
It is solace.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for me too chill out, like right now
> I'm sooo fucking tired/angry reading the news about COVID-19/Trump.
> So, I'm going to sit back & pack a bowl & close my eyes & listen to this.
> It is solace.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for me too chill out, like right now
> I'm sooo fucking tired/angry reading the news about COVID-19/Trump.
> So, I'm going to sit back & pack a bowl & close my eyes & listen to this.
> It is solace.


A trip to urgent care with vitals that freaked out the nurse got me my very first RX for “brain meds” because of this mess. I’ve only used a handful of times, but this shit is exhausting. I early voted in person the day after it opened here in IL, so I’ve tried to just lay low since then. Check up on the news, but not absorb too much....saving all of my anxious for next week. 

Living along the IL/WI border right now is panic inducing, Rona wise and militia-wise.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 28, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> A trip to urgent care with vitals that freaked out the nurse got me my very first RX for “brain meds” because of this mess. I’ve only used a handful of times, but this shit is exhausting. I early voted in person the day after it opened here in IL, so I’ve tried to just lay low since then. Check up on the news, but not absorb too much....saving all of my anxious for next week.
> 
> Living along the IL/WI border right now is panic inducing, Rona wise and militia-wise.


Trumps actions are/have taken there toll on a lot of people, at least one's with a functional fucking brain.
You take care/stay safe.
Peace out brother


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he's done with fox. maybe newsmax?? have to look at what he's invested in. maybe OAN too?


I think he plans on taking over OAN if the prosecutors don’t get him first.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think he plans on taking over OAN if the prosecutors don’t get him first.


hard to track down which one of his 300 LLC's are tied to anything I imagine. 

i do like how the SDNY prosecutor is not in much of a hurry to get his tax returns until he and Barr leaves. 

maybe @hanimmal knows but don't grand juries have no statute of limitations to worry about??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

The latest reliable poll puts Biden ahead by 17% in hard covid hit Wisconsin!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








What To Make Of That New Wisconsin Poll That Has Biden Way Ahead


Once in a blue moon, you see a poll that makes you blink twice to make sure you’re not seeing things. This morning’s ABC News/The Washington Post survey of Wisc…




fivethirtyeight.com





*What To Make Of That New Wisconsin Poll That Has Biden Way Ahead*

Once in a blue moon, you see a poll that makes you blink twice to make sure you’re not seeing things. This morning’s ABC News/The Washington Post survey of Wisconsin was just such a poll. It showed Joe Biden 17 points (not a typo) ahead of President Trump, 57 percent to 40 percent, among likely voters. To put it mildly, this is a stunning margin in what is supposed to be one of the most competitive swing states in the country — a place that Trump carried by less than 1 percentage point in 2016.

And this is not an easy poll to disregard. ABC News/Washington Post adheres to what we consider the gold-standard methodology (meaning they use live phone interviewers, call cell phones as well as landlines and participate in the American Association for Public Opinion Research’s Transparency Initiative or the Roper Center for Public Opinion Research archive) and earns an A+ grade in FiveThirtyEight’s pollster ratings database.1 The poll single-handedly increased Biden’s lead in our polling average of Wisconsin from 7.1 points to 9.0 points, and it is currently the most influential poll in our forecast of Wisconsin, where Biden’s chances of winning the state have reached a new high as a result — 93 in 100.


That said, ABC News/Washington Post is definitely an outlier; no other poll has shown Biden with that large a lead in Wisconsin since June. (Then, it was a Hodas & Associates poll sponsored by the conservative Restoration PAC that put Biden 17 points ahead.)

On the other hand, this poll doesn’t exactly exist in a vacuum. Biden has recently gotten a lot of very strong polls from some of the states that border Wisconsin. To wit:

RABA Research was out with a poll yesterday showing Biden at 50 percent and Trump at 46 percent in Iowa. Last week, the A+ pollsters Monmouth University and Siena College/The New York Times Upshot found similar margins. Iowa, remember, is a fairly red state that Trump carried by 9 points in 2016. And for the first time, our forecast now gives Biden a better chance than Trump of winning the state, although it’s still basically a coin flip (Biden’s odds are 51 in 100).
Yesterday, Gravis Marketing released a survey of Minnesota in which Biden led Trump by 14 points. Biden’s chances of winning Minnesota have now reached an all-time high of 94 in 100.

On Sunday, we also got a Gravis poll of Michigan that gave Biden a 13-point lead. That’s on top of last week’s Fox News poll of Michigan showing Biden 12 points ahead. And this morning, ABC News/Washington Post also released a Michigan poll giving Biden a smaller 7-point lead. Overall, our forecast gives Biden a 94 in 100 chance of winning the Wolverine State.

What might be going on here? Well, Biden has led in some of these states for a while, but it’s also possible that Trump could be losing support in the Midwest due to the recent spike in COVID-19 cases there. Much of Wisconsin is currently a hot spot; on Tuesday, the state reported more new cases (5,262) and deaths (64) than any other day of the pandemic. The same day, Iowa and Minnesota announced a record number of hospitalizations, and cases are on the rise in Michigan as well.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

5 days out from poll closing and Donald is down bigly in the latest national polls, he appears to be his own worst enemy.
A little dive into the numbers from this latest poll reveals a lot about the mood of the nation on the eve of this critical election. It's increasingly looking like a major blow out for the republicans and as the national polling lead increases it means more republican senate seats. It's appears to be a blue wave in Wisconsin, Michigan and Pennsylvania, Georgia and Texas are in play, senate seats and all. It might now be a question of how much damage Donald is gonna do to the GOP both federally and on a state level, which is important too with redistricting coming.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









CNN Poll: Biden continues to hold nationwide advantage in final days of 2020 race


With the race for the presidency approaching its end amid a raging pandemic, Democratic nominee Joe Biden maintains a substantial lead over President Donald Trump nationwide, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.




www.cnn.com





*CNN Poll: Biden continues to hold nationwide advantage in final days of 2020 race*

(CNN)With the race for the presidency approaching its end amid a raging pandemic, Democratic nominee Joe Biden maintains a substantial lead over President Donald Trump nationwide, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS.

Among likely voters, 54% back Biden and 42% Trump. Biden has held a lead in every CNN poll on the matchup since 2019, and he has held a statistically significant advantage in every high-quality national poll since the spring.
Although the election will ultimately be decided by the statewide results, which drive the Electoral College, Biden's lead nationally is wider than any presidential candidate has held in more than two decades in the final days of the campaign.

*View 2020 presidential election polling*

The poll offers no indication that Trump's four-year-long campaign for reelection has managed to garner him substantial new supporters since his narrow win in the 2016 election.

Barring major changes in the landscape in the final days of the race, Trump's chances for closing the gap are deeply dependent on Election Day turnout. The poll finds that among those who have already voted (64% Biden to 34% Trump) or who plan to vote early but had not yet done so at the time they were interviewed (63% Biden to 33% Trump), Biden holds nearly two-thirds support. Trump leads 59% to 36%, though, among those who say they plan to vote on Election Day.

The demographic chasms that have defined the nation's politics in the last four years remain in place. Women break sharply for Biden, 61% to 37%. Among men, it's a near-even split, 48% for Trump and 47% for Biden. Voters of color support the Democrat by a nearly 50-point margin, 71% to 24%, while White voters split 50% for Trump to 48% for Biden.

Those near-even numbers among men and among White voters mask significant divides by education among Whites and by race across genders. Women of color (77% Biden to 21% Trump) and White women (54% Biden to 45% Trump) both break for Biden, as do men of color (64% Biden to 28% Trump). White men, however, favor Trump by 56% to 41%.

Those with college degrees favor Biden by 30 points, while those without degrees split evenly. Among White voters, the difference is larger. White voters with college degrees favor Biden 58% to 40%. Those White voters who do not hold a four-year degree are a mirror image, breaking 58% for Trump to 40% for Biden. Among those White voters with degrees, the gender gap is relatively small, but it is a yawning 38 points between White women without degrees (49% Biden to 49% Trump) and White men without degrees (68% Trump to 30% for Biden).
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

"Trump failed us" projected onto Arizona mountain as U.S. COVID death toll nears 227,000


Nonprofit organizations collaborated on a light show against the backdrop of Camelback Mountain in Phoenix a week before Election Day.




www.newsweek.com





*'Trump Failed Us' Projected Onto Arizona Mountain As U.S. COVID Death Toll Nears 227,000*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321327628482039809


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2020)

Fucker Carlson is baffled ....


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 28, 2020)

PhatNuggz said:


> As I am watching it while I posted to RIU, there no way you could have watched it. There are none so blind as those who refuse to see


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 28, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucker Carlson is baffled ....


gosh, they must think really poorly of their audience base if they think that story is remotely believable. "We received damning, authentic evidence against Biden, and decided not to make copies before we sent it cross country the least secure way possible." Gimme a f'n break, even the legally blind trumptard knew to make several copies of the supposed hard drive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 28, 2020)

*Let's talk about Twitter and Ted Cruz....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2020)

Pathetic piece of shit *STILL BEGGING FOR MONEY 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321275073383133184*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 28, 2020)

*Trump’s Latest Whopper: California Requires ‘Special’ Masks That Can’t Be Removed .... *What a fucking idiot  

President Trump came up with a brand new COVID-related falsehood on Wednesday during a campaign rally in Arizona, where he baselessly claimed that people in Californian are forced to wear a “*special mask*” that cannot be removed “under any circumstances.”

Obviously, it goes without saying that this is absolutely not true.

“In California, you have a special mask. You cannot under any circumstances take it off. You have to eat through the mask,” Trump said. “It’s a very complex mechanism, and they don’t realize those germs, they go through it like nothing. They look at you with that contraption and they say that’s an easy one, I’m going right through with the food.”

“Now, how about California, though, where you’re supposed to eat with the mask, can’t take it off,” he continued. “You see people and boy, you know, when you have spaghetti and meat sauce, that mask is not looking — you walk out, it looks like you got into a fight with [UFC President] Dana White.”

Trump the mental midget.

We probably shouldn’t even have to say it again, but obviously this is just false. There is no “special mask” that Californians have that somehow no other state has, and Californians are not forbidden from removing masks “under any circumstances.” And the state’s guidance for restaurants and bars clearly states that guests should wear face coverings “when not eating or drinking.”

The California Department of Public Health’s guidance on face coverings also states that “persons who are seated at a restaurant or other establishment that offers food or beverage service, while they are eating or drinking, provided that they are able to maintain a distance of at least six feet away from persons who are not members of the same household or residence” are exempt from wearing masks.

So no, you aren’t required to shovel your spaghetti through your mask while you’re eating in California.

The comments are just one of the dozens of incorrect or untruthful statements about COVID-19 Trump has advanced during the election season, such as his claim that the U.S. is “rounding the corner” on the pandemic. In reality, we are actually experiencing a dangerous surge in cases, and more than 227,000 people have died.

Watch the clip from Trump’s rally below, or here.

TRUMP: "In California, you have a special mask. You cannot under any circumstances take it off. You have to eat through the mask. Right, right, Charlie? It's a very complex mechanism. And they don't realize those germs, they go through it like nothing." pic.twitter.com/SG2nF2FsrI


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2020)

I have to give trump credit for uniting the country...............against him!


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

I bet flotus is pissed... Fuck Christmas!








Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez unveiled as Vanity Fair's latest cover star


A photo shoot by in-demand fashion photographer Tyler Mitchell is accompanied by an interview in which the New York Congresswoman discusses her political ambitions, threats to her safety and her infamous exchange with Rep. Ted Yoho.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

This just came out

President Donald Trump's son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner boasted in mid-April about how the President had cut out the doctors and scientists advising him on the unfolding coronavirus pandemic, comments that came as more than 40,000 Americans already had died from the virus, which was ravaging New York City.
In a taped interview on April 18, Kushner told legendary journalist Bob Woodward that Trump was "getting the country back from the doctors" in what he called a "negotiated settlement." Kushner also proclaimed that the US was moving swiftly through the "panic phase" and "pain phase" of the pandemic and that the country was at the "beginning of the comeback phase."
"That doesn't mean there's not still a lot of pain and there won't be pain for a while, but that basically was, we've now put out rules to get back to work," Kushner said. "Trump's now back in
This is what he exactly stated in fucking April in an interview with Bob Woodward for the book Rage

"There were three phases. There’s the panic phase, the pain phase and then the comeback phase. I do believe that last night symbolized kind of the beginning of the comeback phase. That doesn’t mean there’s not still a lot of pain and there won’t be pain for a while, but that basically was, we’ve now put out rules to get back to work. Trump’s now back in charge. It’s not the doctors. They’ve kind of – we have, like, a negotiated settlement"
The statement reflected a political strategy. Instead of following the health experts' advice, Trump and Kushner were focused on what would help the President on Election Day. By their calculations, Trump would be the "open-up president."

In April there were 40,000 dead Americans, which he described as a fucking "pain phase"

Today, there are 230, 857 souls lost in this country as of this moment (by the time I get done typing, add another 10)

What the fuck is this phase, you self-righteous piece of shit?

I hope he fucking get's the virus & dies

That would be very nice, indeed


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321459620108402689


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

Drain the swamp!








Former Supreme Court justice’s son helped Trump get bank loans: report


Did former Justice Anthony Kennedy's son play a role in his decision to retire, paving way for Brett Kavanaugh?




www.salon.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump’s Latest Whopper: California Requires ‘Special’ Masks That Can’t Be Removed .... *What a fucking idiot
> 
> President Trump came up with a brand new COVID-related falsehood on Wednesday during a campaign rally in Arizona, where he baselessly claimed that people in Californian are forced to wear a “*special mask*” that cannot be removed “under any circumstances.”
> 
> ...


The desperate acts of a moron about to crater into the ground at high speed, there will be a loud noise and shit sprayed everywhere as he goes up in a ball of fire. Every time he opens his pie hole he humiliates himself and his supporters, he demonstrates not only how stupid he is, but that they are even dumber than him.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321794717571600384


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321459620108402689


Where is my nobel peace prize? Lol


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The latest reliable poll puts Biden ahead by 17% in hard covid hit Wisconsin!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


PU trump stinks.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4728217


no link


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4728221


a shame they have to hide their faces for their cause since they're so well known in the community no one would ever partake of their services again if people knew who they were.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


>


gives me an idea..Trump Super Spreader Tour 2020 T-shirts and then of course it lists all the air hangars he's been to

one week out everything is set in stone fvck the undecided there really aren't any, they're just saying that.

he's out there to spread and make it as difficult for Biden as possible.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4728221


do the stripes mean how many black people they killed? guy in the back is reaching for his face cover. i don't get it, if they support something let it be known who you are..are they ashamed?


----------



## Moldy (Oct 29, 2020)

She sounds convincing?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I bet flotus is pissed... Fuck Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Christmas cover is a beautiful picture of AOC..poor Melania forever the Second Lady.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4728217


Taser face.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

Hehehe
Here’s FLORIDA 






__





Florida Early Voting Statistics






electproject.github.io


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

Moldy said:


> She sounds convincing?


the rats are jumping ship..why did she wait until the last week before the election? Fvck his NDA..i can't believe the sheep believe this holds any weight. Father forgive me?

why is she telling us? like we need to be convinced? maybe she should be on FOX and telling them.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Taser face.


i don't get the joke please explain?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hehehe
> Here’s FLORIDA
> 
> View attachment 4728316
> ...


It looks like Joe might get Florida by a few points, independents should break for Biden, seniors are. I'm hoping you folks in Florida will deliver early on election night and dash any hopes that Donald might have had, if he loses Florida it's game over and Georgia looks even worse for him!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't get the joke please explain?


A moronic character in the Guardian of the Galaxy movie, laser face


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hehehe
> Here’s FLORIDA
> 
> View attachment 4728316
> ...


They lettin minors vote in Florida now?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2020)

They do have minor party candidates


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 29, 2020)

According to Five Thirty Eight this morning.........Biden has an 89% chance of winning........while trump only has an 11% chance of winning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

The economist model is more optimistic @95% Biden and 5% Trump, they have a good track record too. That's pretty good probability for 5 days out, as the days decrease the probability will increase, but we are near at the limits of probability prophecy for now.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








President—Forecasting the US 2020 elections


Our final pre-election forecast is that Joe Biden is very likely to beat Donald Trump in the electoral college




projects.economist.com





*Right now, our model thinks Joe Biden is very likely to beat Donald Trump in the electoral college.*

Chance of winning
the electoral collegeChance of winning
the most votesPredicted range of electoral college votes (270 to win)
Joe Biden
Democrataround 19 in 20
or 95%better than 19 in 20
or >99%249-421
Donald Trump
Republicanaround 1 in 20
or 5%less than 1 in 20
or <1%117-289


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> They lettin minors vote in Florida now?


No, it's Felons, but they've got to pay bullshit fines and I hope they help turf the GOP, the tens of thousands of Puerto Rician refugees in Florida will help balance out the Cuban American republicans.

It might be ironic, that the people Trump drove out of Puerto Rico with malicious mismanagement to Florida, might make the difference in him losing the state on election night and driving Trump from the White House to the big house.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i don't get the joke please explain?







__





Taserface - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have to give trump credit for uniting the country...............against him!


Isn't he doing great? Hell, just let him go. Knock yourself out, Dullard.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2020)

That's a shame








Hackers allegedly stole $2.3 million from the Wisconsin Republican Party


The party's chairman says the FBI is investigating the attack.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> That's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts and prayers, that election security bill and money they blocked might have helped, an ironic situation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> That's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing republicans are of low character and generally shady people, I mean look at their leader! Perhaps it was an inside job, cleaning out the till before they close up shop, claiming or engineering a "hack" might be a good way to pull off a fraud.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, it's Felons, but they've got to pay bullshit fines and I hope they help turf the GOP, the tens of thousands of Puerto Rician refugees in Florida will help balance out the Cuban American republicans.
> 
> It might be ironic, that the people Trump drove out of Puerto Rico with malicious mismanagement to Florida, might make the difference in him losing the state on election night and driving Trump from the White House to the big house.


Bloomberg paid those fines so they could vote last i heard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> That's a shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inside job on a group of criminals, imagine that!


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

Moldy said:


> She sounds convincing?


I sense a book coming.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Inside job on a group of criminals, imagine that!


jsut mad they didn't think of it first!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> jsut mad they didn't think of it first!


I think that’s why they ran out of money. He’s fleecing his flock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Bloomberg paid those fines so they could vote last i heard.


Just a fraction of them, though the republicans could lose on a state level too and that might change things for the future.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The economist model is more optimistic @95% Biden and 5% Trump, they have a good track record too. That's pretty good probability for 5 days out, as the days decrease the probability will increase, but we are near at the limits of probability prophecy for now.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...




the number that popped into my head is 163 for The Dotard..can't wait to find out now..future numbers are hard which is why no one can predict lottery.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> I sense a book coming.


the rats are jumping ship and expect us to believe that one week away they're being heroes by telling us the truth..one week before.

if i saw her i'd spit in her face- thanks for fvcking* nothing*


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the rats are jumping ship and expect us to believe that one week away they're being heroes by telling us the truth..one week before.
> 
> if i saw her i'd spit in her face- thanks for fvcking* nothing*


Rats are good swimmers. Unfortunately, they'll survive to become lobbyists, Fux Nooz contributors, or "think tank" members.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> Rats are good swimmers. Unfortunately, they'll survive to become lobbyists, Fux Nooz contributors, or "think tank" members.


some may, they just need to get rid of the stench of Trump- easier said than done because it's similar to skunk that lingers..but in case they decide to take the red hat off Schuylaar has an idea to remind us of MAGA and what they did..

what ever happened to hitlers crew? did they become lobbyists, think tank or fox people?

there are a few images i can't get out of my mind.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> fvck the undecided


You need a new keyboard, or use spell check.
The correct word is FUCK !!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You need a new keyboard, or use spell check.
> The correct word is FUCK !!!!


I think I'm gonna buy a bottle of wine for election night and we can drink a toast to sending Donald to the only Hell he will ever know, that of being America's biggest loser and I'll bet they call him that on TV after election day too! I'll bet Morning Joe calls him America's biggest loser, it will drive Donald nuts, until the indictments arrive and then he will become the ultimate loser. From the White House to the Courthouse and finally ending up in the big house, exposed for the moron he really is every step of the way. It will be Hell for Donald, I hope they give him a TV in his cell (CNN & MSNBC only) so he can share in his own humiliation fully.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

If Donald loses in a landslide, he will probably try to hold post election rallies, he will need to feel the love and adulation of the mob after the bigly social rejection at the polls. He will need someone to whine and complain to, perhaps they will become recruiting drives for armed supporters after losing the election. Donald will fight to the last drop of someone else's blood and their last dollar, otherwise he will go quietly, he has no courage, that is a virtue and Donald has none.


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think I'm gonna buy a bottle of wine for election night and we can drink a toast to sending Donald to the only Hell he will ever know, that of being America's biggest loser and I'll bet they call him that on TV after election day too! I'll bet Morning Joe calls him America's biggest loser, it will drive Donald nuts, until the indictments arrive and then he will become the ultimate loser. From the White House to the Courthouse and finally ending up in the big house, exposed for the moron he really is every step of the way. It will be Hell for Donald, I hope they give him a TV in his cell (CNN & MSNBC only) so he can share in his own humiliation fully.


That's it! "America's Biggest Loser", the next big documentary. I'm off to copy write the term.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You need a new keyboard, or use spell check.
> The correct word is FUCK !!!!


well i use the word a lot and it's against TOS if spelled the correct way..there are some hard ass trumper mods here that are itching to have me go the way of @UncleBuck..no need to give them ammunition..there are enough cunts here who can't handle the truth and need to shield their eyes but instead of using 'ignore' they 'report'.

it's a Nazi thingy and no one wants them for an RIU neighbor- least of all me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's it! "America's Biggest Loser", the next big documentary. I'm off to copy write the term.


Donald will lose more than weight on this reality show, he will lose his money and his freedom, he never had dignity.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> That's it! "America's Biggest Loser", the next big documentary. I'm off to copy write the term.


I laugh when I hear speculation about Donald starting a TV network etc. after he loses the election. When Donald loses, it will be like falling off a fucking cliff, the law of the USA will work it's magic as surely as the law of gravity. After the inauguration Donald will fall over the edge and accelerate rapidly downward, the law will have a very firm grip on individual #1 and that is but the beginning. No man is above the law, especially when you kill a half a million Americans before you are done with the presidency.

Perhaps they want Donald to believe he will retire to Mar Logo happily ever after and run a TV empire to attack his many enemies. It won't happen, the elected republicans will secretly want Donald muzzled and imprisoned the most.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm fucking physically/mentally exhausted, I really am.
There is COVID-19 now in my wife's school & they won't shut down or even quarantine (she thinks it's political)
I really feel Death knocking at my family's door, and let me tell you, it's a fucked up feeling.
My family & the USA didn't deserve this pile of shit that Trump presented to us with a fucking smile.
November 3rd means actually nothing too me anymore.
Yea, he's going lose probably, but so fucking what.
The damage will have already been done for the hundreds of thousands of Americans that have lost their lives/ loved ones/homes/businesses due to his ineptitude
There will be nothing at all left to gloat about for me.
Please be safe & take care


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> go the way of @UncleBuck


What happened to UB?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)

What else would you expect from a treasonous piece of shit like tRUmp.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

Fuck trump supporters


----------



## MickFoster (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Fuck trump supporters


I wish they all would just die........the world would be better off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

And their flags


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm fucking physically/mentally exhausted, I really am.
> There is COVID-19 now in my wife's school & they won't shut down or even quarantine (she thinks it's political)
> I really feel Death knocking at my family's door, and let me tell you, it's a fucked up feeling.
> My family & the USA didn't deserve this pile of shit that Trump presented to us with a fucking smile.
> ...


You ain't dead yet and neither is America, from decay springs new life. I hope your wife and yourself stay safe, you are not alone in your feelings, at the rate of spread I wouldn't expect schools to be open much longer.

The only thing that will "disappear" after the election will be the politicization of covid, Donald won't need to bother any more and will drop it. He will lose all interest and will be solely concerned with defending his ego and saving his own ass. If Pence would pardon him Donald might resign, but he would be wise to clear it with Joe first and better hope he never broke the law himself, like with the Ukraine conspiracy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

That’s our flag


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

*See Trump-Era Racism Exposed As Many Voters Focus On Ousting Trump | MSNBC*





In a special report about racism in the Trump-era, MSNBC’s Ari Melber states that while videos of police brutality are sparking much needed scrutiny, “numerically, police brutality is actually the smallest part of systemic racism” in the U.S. – and he reports out the wider evidence of racism across virtually every major facet of American life. (This is an excerpt of a broader special report.)

*Trump’s 2020 Implosion Powered By Mounting Backlash To Racism *





Pres. Trump trails in most 2020 polls against a wide backlash to his presidency, including the racial justice protests that spread across the nation this year. In a special report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber traces the legal, political and cultural roots of racism in America – and reports the evidence for why the 2020 election presents a stark choice on race. “This is what is on the ballot now,” Melber says, citing Trump’s record and words, “and every voter must answer -- are you for or against this?” (This is the closing excerpt of a broader special report.)


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm fucking physically/mentally exhausted, I really am.
> There is COVID-19 now in my wife's school & they won't shut down or even quarantine (she thinks it's political)
> I really feel Death knocking at my family's door, and let me tell you, it's a fucked up feeling.
> My family & the USA didn't deserve this pile of shit that Trump presented to us with a fucking smile.
> ...


You are helping us to protect the SS Trust Fund he's been eyeing- we must continue, Jim..don't let up now we need you!

We will gloat that he never got to it so he can pay that 400M+ he owes Putin.

Keep your eye on the prize friend, if that fund disappears, we're done.


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What else would you expect from a treasonous piece of shit like tRUmp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728547


In 1968, Abbie Hoffman was arrested for wearing a shirt resembling the American Flag, but oh no, not here, where that flag is desecrated by self described "patriots".


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2020)

I really miss new movies.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I really miss new movies.


Perry Mason on HBO is a good movie.


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what ever happened to hitlers crew? did they become lobbyists, think tank or fox people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ones that weren't tried, or committed suicide, went to Argentina, with help. There was no lobbyist, or Fux Nooz at the time. Is that new to you?


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> well i use the word a lot and it's against TOS if spelled the correct way..there are some hard ass trumper mods here that are itching to have me go the way of @UncleBuck..no need to give them ammunition..there are enough cunts here who can't handle the truth and need to shield their eyes but instead of using 'ignore' they 'report'.
> 
> it's a Nazi thingy and no one wants them for an RIU neighbor- least of all me.


Fuck, is that right? I've never bothered to read the TOS.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Perry Mason on HBO is a good movie.


Ill check it out thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2020)

Benghazi 4 dead Americans
trumpvirus 230,000 dead Americans


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Benghazi 4 dead Americans
> trumpvirus 230,000 dead Americans


Well, that demands an investigation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Benghazi 4 dead Americans
> trumpvirus 230,000 dead Americans


If you look at excess deaths for the year, the real number is over 300,000 dead.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

I especially like the part where schools/teachers are mentioned,


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> What else would you expect from a treasonous piece of shit like tRUmp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728547





MickFoster said:


> I wish they all would just die........the world would be better off.


give it time.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

Watch this






( I love her hair/jacket  )


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I especially like the part where schools/teachers are mentioned,


They were going to die, anyway. Everybody dies and we _have _to protect our sacred stock market, so make the patriotic effort to die for it.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 29, 2020)

Is Trump counting on God to put him back in the White House? - analysis


Trump’s recent moves are seen by Evangelicals as manifestations of the Bible.




m.jpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Is Trump counting on God to put him back in the White House? - analysis
> 
> 
> Trump’s recent moves are seen by Evangelicals as manifestations of the Bible.
> ...


Nuts


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #16: Trump Is Sundowning*





It's tough to look at someone who went insane years or decades ago and say "he's gone crazy - again." But insanity has degrees, and if you mix in the nightmares of cognitive decline, you get what Trump has shown us in his last desperate, crazy, campaign rallies.

Today - Thursday the 29th - he threatened the newly self-revealed "Anonymous," Miles Taylor. Previously it was invoking Joe Biden and the word "shot." He has insisted there's a Covid-19 mask you have to wear in California, that you physically cannot take off. That's actually the Dumas novel "The Man In The Iron Mask."

And then he decided putting his face - only from nose to hairline - in a giant video screen over his fascist rally in Lansing, Michigan, was a great idea. Sure, if this is 1984 and he's the ultimate dictator, "Big Brother."

We are left constantly asking WTF is wrong with this guy? I go through all the possibilities, from drug use to impaired social development as a child. But the answer is, sadly, that WTF is principally wrong with this madman is: the Republican party that chooses to exploit his appeal to morons and the violent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

For the Trumpers...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Who Is Donald J. Trump? Narrated By Julianne Moore*





Donald Trump is the only presidential candidate on the ballot who has publicly agreed that his own daughter is a 'piece of ass.' The bronze-gilded mogul is as notable for his multiple rape allegations and history of racist renting practices as he is for putting children in cages and shamelessly funding a campaign to execute 5 innocent Black teens.
So how did the man who once said he’d choose Oprah as his running mate end up with yet another campaign endorsement from former KKK grand wizard David Duke?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 29, 2020)

Come to the trump hate rallies and choose your poison, frostbite, heat stroke or Covid. 









Heat at Trump rally sends a dozen attendees to the hospital


Officials at the Trump rally in Tampa, Florida, said a total of 17 people needed medical attention




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

As we get closer to election day RIU seems to grow quieter, the calm before the storm? From the turn out it appears people are pretty interested in politics, with an expected over 60% of ballots cast in 2016, expected to be cast by election day. In fact on election day as few as 30% of ballots could be cast, there are over 165 million registered voters and about 76 million have been cast already.

From the polls, projections, interviews, long early voting lines and the general "feeling" of the election thus far, Donald is going down to defeat and taking the GOP senate majority with him, it could be a blue wave of monstrous proportions, it sure has all the ingredients plus extras for a wipe out. Let's hope so.

This is not just a referendum on Donald, but the American public sitting in judgement on itself. What is it to be, a liberal democratic republic, or a race based fascist state, the sides and the parties are polarized, liberals cannot compromise with fascist, it doesn't work like that with people with out good faith or integrity. In the end its liberty for all, or a death struggle with the enemies of humanity, if they will not yield to the common good and by extension the common wealth. Whether their grievances are real or imagined, they betrayed the constitution with their support of Trump. Trump was running against liberal democracy itself, not just Joe, but the very founding ethos of the nation and it cultural antecedents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Come to the trump hate rallies and choose your poison, frostbite, heat stroke or Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donald finds yet more ways to kill his supporters heat, cold and covid so far, will he bring a machine gun to the next rally and mow down a section of the audience to the cheers of the crowd? The more I see of this bunch of fucking idiots, the more I'm drawn to a eugenics based solution to humanities problems...

Donald needs to be creative and set up tattoo booths at his rallies where his fans could wear his mark, a large T on the center of their foreheads for 50 bucks. It would show their undying devotion to the great leader and help pay for his legal fees, it would also make morons more easily identified, you won't even have to speak to them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm pretty burnt now 
It's been a long day & I've been taking a shot for each one of Trump's lies.
Anyway, I think it's time for some music & this song came too my mind 






Stay/be safe


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

*Chris: Election Is Battle Of Pro-Democracy Majority And Anti-Democracy Minority*





Chris Hayes says the President, his campaign, and Republicans know that “their last hope is to essentially subvert democracy itself, because a free and fair election in which everyone participates would result in a whooping.”


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Olbermann vs. Trump #16: Trump Is Sundowning*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spectacular!..this will free you because it's everything you're thinking!


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 29, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


is cardboard donald going to milk him?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Inside job on a group of criminals, imagine that!


On its way to Chinese bank account ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nuts


HEY TRUMP ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

America needs unity after Trump, but that does not mean compromise with evil or putting up with bullshit. The political map might be quite different after this election and perhaps another name should be found for those states who still supported Trump, red state is not descriptive enough! Moron States? Racist States? Treasonous States? I doubt they will be part of a United States, if a majority of the population is that fucking pigheaded after getting bitch slapped by Donald and stomped by covid and mother nature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> spectacular!..this will free you because it's everything you're thinking!


Let Keith channel your rage!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> HEY TRUMP ....
> 
> View attachment 4728849


The seven deadly sins had Donald pegged perfectly, that's how they used to tell who the real assholes were, not bad IMHO.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 29, 2020)

Orange Satan .... here are your supporters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321258082014552066


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

Judge Emmet Sullivan is presiding over both the Flynn and Lewy DeJoy (USPS) cases and he won't be bullshitted. He's an American hero.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

*Don't mess with Texas Voters*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> Judge Emmet Sullivan is presiding over both the Flynn and Lewy DeJoy (USPS) cases and he won't be bullshitted. He's an American hero.


I figure DeJoy will end up in prison for a long time, there are old fashioned laws against fucking with the US Mail and many of them are election related, the mail used to be very important when these laws were created and the sentences reflect this. Also DeJoy can be sued by states and voters for disenfranchisement, they say he's a billionaire, but it won't be enough to pay the damages.


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but encourage everyone you know to get out the vote! Vote Republicans out, all down the ballot!


----------



## topcat (Oct 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure DeJoy will end up in prison for a long time, there are old fashioned laws against fucking with the US Mail and many of them are election related, the mail used to be very important when these laws were created and the sentences reflect this. Also DeJoy can be sued by states and voters for disenfranchisement, they say he's a billionaire, but it won't be enough to pay the damages.


Yep. DeJoy needs to go to DeJail.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 29, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yep. DeJoy needs to go to DeJail.


I figure Glenn might be gunning for a job in the new DOJ, he sure sounds enthusiastic about chopping off some Trumper heads with the old sword of justice!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 29, 2020)

God bless Trumpy Bear.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> God bless Trumpy Bear.


I kept waiting for the spoof.

But still funny, especially the end not having a number to call so they don't get trolled.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 30, 2020)

Cant take masks off while eating, we’ve rounded the corner, the country will be run by godless communists etc. etc. Jesus Christ what happened? This has to fucking stop. The GOP is making your country look very fucking stupid. Please end it!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald finds yet more ways to kill his supporters heat, cold and covid so far, will he bring a machine gun to the next rally and mow down a section of the audience to the cheers of the crowd? The more I see of this bunch of fucking idiots, the more I'm drawn to a eugenics based solution to humanities problems...
> 
> Donald needs to be creative and set up tattoo booths at his rallies where his fans could wear his mark, a large T on the center of their foreheads for 50 bucks. It would show their undying devotion to the great leader and help pay for his legal fees, it would also make morons more easily identified, you won't even have to speak to them.


Instead of tattoos they could do this. Most of trumps supporters will wear it with pride.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321933578897248256


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 30, 2020)

America rounding that same corner... yet again.







Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321933578897248256


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Instead of tattoos they could do this. Most of trumps supporters will wear it with pride.


someday they're going to want to take off that red hat..


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2020)

trump and Conservapricks have destroyed Facts and Truth in America.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

He’s like pigpen, spreading coronavirus everywhere he goes. So far the counties he’s been to rallying have seen covid cases go through the roof compared to the state.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

now they have to pre-de-escalate..knowing the trumpers a smart move:









Walmart removes guns, ammunition from store displays ahead of election amid concerns of civil unrest


Walmart has pulled guns and ammunition from the sales floor ahead of Tuesday's presidential election but will still sell the products in its stores.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2020)

Not that Walmart hasn’t already flooded America with War Weapons.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The seven deadly sins had Donald pegged perfectly, that's how they used to tell who the real assholes were, not bad IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 4728859


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


They can’t even take care of themselves properly. Mitch looks like a zombie.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not that Walmart hasn’t already flooded America with War Weapons.


Yeah NOW they’re taking weapons out of the stores.


----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s like pigpen, spreading coronavirus everywhere he goes. So far the counties he’s been to rallying have seen covid cases go through the roof compared to the state.


He's on his Coronapalooza Tour.


----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They can’t even take care of themselves properly. Mitch looks like a zombie.


Necro Mitch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's on his Caronapalooza Tour.


For the young ones


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2020)

NEGLIGENT HOMICIDE AT MINIMUM


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> NEGLIGENT HOMICIDE AT MINIMUM


Culling the herd


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

whoa! this is interesting they say from 100 years ago but probably from Civil War:









Clemson University has found 604 unmarked graves on its South Carolina campus. But who were they?


They were buried more than 100 years ago, but these eternal resting spots were mostly forgotten to time. Until now.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> NEGLIGENT HOMICIDE AT MINIMUM


CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY.

negligent doesn't do it justice..negligent to me means you just disregarded your duty and this is way worse.

he purposely kept integral information from us.,on purpose brings you to 1st or 2nd degree murder..and it comes down to how much he planned it.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


Obama is one handsome man..damn! that pic could be GQ..mitch? Mad Magazine..ill fitting with wrinkles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is a hopeful sign, usually youth doesn't vote, but I figured the BLM activism would work on them, when they hit the streets, they will hit the polls a few months later. Another sign of hope, many appear to be better people than their parents, the result of a better media diet and reduced parental influence.

If there is a big youth turn out it's game over for not just Donald, but the GOP too, youth breaks heavily democratic, at least this time I think. Because of covid and extended in person early voting we are getting a detailed demographic look at this slow motion election in many places.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Within The Early Voting Boom, Youth Turnout Seems To Be Surging


More than 6 million voters under 30 have cast early ballots, compared with roughly 2 million at the same time in 2016. The number of first-time voters in that group has doubled in four years.




www.npr.org





*Within The Early Voting Boom, Youth Turnout Seems To Be Surging*

When Sam Peterson enrolled at Morningside College in Sioux City, Iowa, he found the college experience mind-boggling. So too, he says, was figuring out how to vote in the 2018 midterm elections.

"Even though I had helped out with voter registration drives, I still felt confused about how to register. I didn't know what voting by mail was or absentee voting was," said Peterson, who is now 21 and a fellow with the left-leaning NextGen Iowa. "So then, I was just really overwhelmed with school and with this voting thing, and so I didn't vote in 2018."

That year, young voters turned out in historic numbers and were part of the coalition that helped to elect a Democratic House of Representatives. And with days until Election Day, signs have emerged that young voters are poised for another cycle of record turnout, particularly as young people are more likely than their older counterparts to vote in person and later in the election season.

A poll released Monday by Harvard University's Institute of Politics surveyed 18- to 29-year-olds and found that 63% said they would "definitely" vote in the election, which is the highest proportion of respondents in the 20 years that the poll of young voters has been conducted. It is also far higher than in 2016, when the Harvard Youth Poll found that 47% of respondents said they would "definitely" vote in that year's election.

And analyses of the early voting electorate similarly suggest that younger voters are set to make up a larger share than they did in 2016 or 2018.

More than 6 million voters under 30 have already cast early ballots, according to the Democratic data firm TargetSmart, compared with roughly 2 million early votes at the same time in 2016. And, according to TargetSmart CEO Tom Bonier, the number of early voters under 30 who are voting for the first time in their life is more than double the number of first-time voters at this point in the 2016 election.
*more...*


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a hopeful sign, usually youth doesn't vote, but I figured the BLM activism would work on them, when they hit the streets, they will hit the polls a few months later. Another sign of hope, many appear to be better people than their parents, the result of a better media diet and reduced parental influence.
> 
> If there is a big youth turn out it's game over for not just Donald, but the GOP too, youth breaks heavily democratic. Because of covid and extended in person early voting we are getting a detailed demographic look at this slow motion election in many places.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I would say it's safe to assume that these young voters aren't turning out to 'save Don'


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a hopeful sign, usually youth doesn't vote, but I figured the BLM activism would work on them, when they hit the streets, they will hit the polls a few months later. Another sign of hope, many appear to be better people than their parents, the result of a better media diet and reduced parental influence.
> 
> If there is a big youth turn out it's game over for not just Donald, but the GOP too, youth breaks heavily democratic. Because of covid and extended in person early voting we are getting a detailed demographic look at this slow motion election in many places.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


But, have you seen all the young republicans in college doing whatever they can for drump?
UVA for example, I saw an interesting piece where they were upset because they couldn’t do the usual young people campaigning but were finding other ways to get out for drump.
I’ll look for it.
Young and dumb. Never forget the human brain doesn’t recognize cause and effect until the age of 25. Meaning they don’t realize what they repercussions are of their vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But, have you seen all the young republicans in college doing whatever they can for drump?
> UVA for example, I saw an interesting piece where they were upset because they couldn’t do the usual young people campaigning but were finding other ways to get out for drump.
> I’ll look for it.
> Young and dumb. Never forget the human brain doesn’t recognize cause and effect until the age of 25. Meaning they don’t realize what they repercussions are of their vote.


There is a certain amount of "coolness" to being anti Trump and the opinions of young women do affect some young men who want to have a chance of getting laid! It's trendy like an iphone and that will be it's appeal to many, also they know an idiot when they see one. 

They are at an impressionable age where we form the habits of a lifetime and Trump, the republicans and the lived experience of covid will make quite an impression. Of course there are Trump youth, conservative clubs and prayer groups on campus in many places, though I favored the meditation groups myself, better crowd. The point is young people are more mentally flexible than older people and are more open to new ideas and experiences, learning is bottom up, not top down like in many.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not that Walmart hasn’t already flooded America with War Weapons.


yes, more rats jumping ship the last week but at least it's better than if they kept selling..that they realize what could happen and hey, they don't want any lawsuits it's always a CYA move for Big Corporate.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I would say it's safe to assume that these young voters aren't turning out to 'save Don'


you can barely get them to the polls with weed on the ballot..trumpy must be some dankity dank.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's on his Coronapalooza Tour.


where can i buy the tour shirt?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you can barely get them to the polls with weed on the ballot..trumpy must be some dankity dank.


They have to live in the future, it's only right they should have a voice in shaping it, that's what elections do, shape the future, sculpt yourself a good one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> where can i buy the tour shirt?


At a Trump rally


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> where can i buy the tour shirt?


Someone needs to get creative and sell two kinds of crucifixes online under two different companies, one would be a standard crucifix with Donald's head on Christ's body, sold to the Trumpers, and the other one with Donald's head on his real body hanging from the cross with that special look on his face, sold to patriots!

They are gonna crucify Donald surer than shit, first at the polls, next in the media and finally in the courts.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Orange Satan .... here are your supporters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321258082014552066


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


Tard


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


I'm advanced; learned from DJ Short and can prolly out lollipop you- so there's that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.



Must be your one day of the month you're allowed to touch your penis.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

Sound ON.



http://imgur.com/ANDGXhT


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

tRUmp cancels his election night party at the tRUmp International Hotel, doesn't want the embaresment of the vote totals coming,but that won't stop him from using the courts to steal the election.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


aren't you the resident fluffer at Fairy Tails?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


we have a big tent and welcome all

i'm happy they decided to educate themselves with facts rather than the re-education camp doing it for them.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> where can i buy the tour shirt?


The White House gift shop?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> we have a big tent and welcome all
> 
> i'm happy they decided to educate themselves with facts rather than the re-education camp doing it for them.


In order to brain wash someone, one must first start with a brain...


----------



## topcat (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


DING! Fish on! Set the drag and play him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> aren't you the resident fluffer at Fairy Tails?


You've heard of the blind leading the blind, well with Trump it's a case of the stupid leading the even stupider.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> DING! Fish on! Set the drag and play him.


There are so few Trumpers to shit on these days and many feel the need!


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> DING! Fish on! Set the drag and play him.


I'd like to but mom will ground me if I don't clean my basement room first!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Must be your one day of the month you're allowed to touch your penis.


Assuming he can find it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


Welcome sweetheart. Get ready to bend over November 3rd


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2020)

Shows what he knows, I live in my wife's house.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> aren't you the resident fluffer at Fairy Tails?


At fuckersparadise. He came to get a proper spanking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Can you imagine the sweating republican candidates across America are doing carrying Donald's ocean of water this election? It's a good thing there isn't traditional townhall style meetings with the general public, they would be screwed and riots would break out in many places.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 30, 2020)

MakeAmericaGrowAgain said:


> Now I know why all you faggots don’t know shit about growing weed , you’re all a bunch of antifa / BLM soy boys that still live at your parents house.


There are a few thing's needed to grow good herb.
1st of course is good genetics/envoirment
The other items needed are intelligence & a good heart & soul & compassion, because plants can sense if your an asshole.
Trump supporters can obtain the 1st items, but never the others.
I'll bet you grow shit
Have a nice day/wear a mask & shut the fuck up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> There are a few thing's needed to grow good herb.
> 1st, of course is good genetics/envoirment
> The other items needed are intelligence & a good heart & soul & compassion, because plants can sense if your an asshole.
> Trump supporters can obtain the 1st items, but never the others.
> ...


Trolls don’t understand we’ve already been growing forever.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> There are a few thing's needed to grow good herb.
> 1st, of course is good genetics/envoirment
> The other items needed are intelligence & a good heart & soul & compassion, because plants can sense if your an asshole.
> Trump supporters can obtain the 1st items, but never the others.
> ...


Liberals do grow better weed


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Trolls don’t understand we’ve already been growing forever.


I'd forgotten florida went legal. 

What's a kilowatt-hour cost there?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Liberals do grow better weed


we can afford better genetics.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> we can afford better genetics.


and seed banks don't take WIC cards either.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> I'd forgotten florida went legal.
> 
> What's a kilowatt-hour cost there?


Uh yeah ixnay on the owgray, we’re only expensive ass medical.
Like I told @Laughing Grass, I’m a rebel


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> we can afford better genetics.


No doubt, trump lickers spend all their money on hamberders


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> The White House gift shop?


you can get your commemorative Trump coins from the WH gift shop.









You can preorder a $100 'Trump defeats COVID' commemorative coin at White House Gift Shop


The $100 “Trump defeats COVID” coins are for sale on the website of the White House Gift Shop, which is not affiliated with the White House.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> No doubt, trump lickers spend all their money on hamberders


and meff


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> we can afford better genetics.


We can order clones by mail in Canada, I just ordered a white widow to try out, we sell seeds too. Why grow shit these days? I used to grow back in the stone age with gaslight and bag seeds!  All the talk back then was about what gas mantle produced the best spectrum...


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Trolls don’t understand we’ve already been growing forever.


Fucking idiot probably still uses Solo cups to bloom with


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> No doubt, trump lickers spend all their money on hamberders


Did you see the video @hanimmal posted in the QAnon thread? Those idiots think words like hamberder and covfefe are code words! Bahahaha, they’re codes words alright. Idiot mumbling code for put me away.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Uh yeah ixnay on the owgray, we’re only expensive ass medical.
> Like I told @Laughing Grass, I’m a rebel


Medical is better than "legal" recreational, imo.

I still go see my doctor once a year for my recommendation.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you see the video @hanimmal posted in the QAnon thread? Those idiots think words like hamberder and covfefe are code words! Bahahaha, they’re codes words alright. Idiot mumbling code for put me away.


be nice, now. he's got stage 3 windmill cancer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking idiot probably still uses Solo cups to bloom with


There was a newbie question about could he grow all his seeds in one cup, he thought he had like 7 babies.
He had one marijuana baby and the rest were OBVIOUSLY grass babies hahahahahaha I swear to God go look.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> be nice, now. he's got stage 3 windmill cancer.


But the birds!!! We must save those birds but kill everything else man.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We can order clones by mail in Canada, I just ordered a white widow to try out, we sell seeds too. Why grow shit these days? I used to grow back in the stone age with gaslight and bag seeds!  All the talk back then was about what gas mantle produced the best spectrum...


And I thought florescent lights were old school, geeze.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> And I thought florescent lights were old school, geeze.


Sunlight


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But the birds!!! We must save those birds but kill everything else man.


don't know if you know the origins but that's what he had his lawyers argue over in Scotland re: a windmill farm off the coast of one of his golf courses. can you imagine getting a law degree and having that moron tell you to argue that??? lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking idiot probably still uses Solo cups to bloom with


Grows indoors with soil I'll bet and probably never heard about this LED thing cause he doesn't believe in science and has distain for experts... He is about as successful at growing as Donald is at being a president.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sunlight


Plenty of it here in california, it's drier than a dead dingo's dong


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> don't know if you know the origins but that's what he had his lawyers argue over in Scotland re: a windmill farm off the coast of one of his golf courses. can you imagine getting a law degree and having that moron tell you to argue that??? lol.


I saw that and I would be ashamed of myself if I filed that. I’m sure tis makes the lawyer’s mother so proud lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> Medical is better than "legal" recreational, imo.
> 
> I still go see my doctor once a year for my recommendation.


Shit, I have to go every 7 months at $189 a pop plus $75 to the great state every year.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Grows indoors with soil I'll bet and probably never heard about this LED thing cause he doesn't believe in science and has distain for experts... He is about as successful at growing as Donald is at being a president.


I will admit, I still use an hps for outdoor starts, but it doubles as a heater. I know it's not Canada, but still pretty cold in the northern Sierra.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> There was a newbie question about could he grow all his seeds in one cup, he thought he had like 7 babies.
> He had one marijuana baby and the rest were OBVIOUSLY grass babies hahahahahaha I swear to God go look.


Micro greens


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Shit, I have to go every 7 months at $189 a pop plus $75 to the great state every year.


It should get cheaper as time goes on, it used to costs around that here. Now you can renew for as little as 50$ I just paid 70$ to get renewed by video chat.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> But the birds!!! We must save those birds but kill everything else man.


But wind is expensive! Have you seen what it costs to survey for it, pump it out the ground, refine it and then distribute it all around the country?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Justin-case said:


> And I thought florescent lights were old school, geeze.


Lighting options were limited back in the bad old days, when I got back into growing decades later I was building my own LED grow lights like many here. LED technology is the nuclear weapons in the "war on drugs", after LEDs they could not suppress it. 

You can make a decent grow light from $20 worth of dollar store 100 watt (equivalent) LED light bulbs in an array, just snap off the plastic defuser globes.

Each bulb draws around 16 watts, so for $20 you could make a 320 watt draw from the wall, LED grow light, 2700K bulbs work great for flowering. A cluster of three of these bulbs is equivalent to a COB running at 45 watts and can also supplement an existing grow, by illuminating the corners for instance.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> There was a newbie question about could he grow all his seeds in one cup, he thought he had like 7 babies.
> He had one marijuana baby and the rest were OBVIOUSLY grass babies hahahahahaha I swear to God go look.


This one thought post it grew buds and we’re good to smoke




__





pistils didnt turn to buds


You are WRONG Use the internet to google parts of the cannabis plants and what they are for. Euell Gibbons used to say about pine trees ...some parts are edible :bigjoint: :wall:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> This one thought post it grew buds and we’re good to smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it to be ironic that you are mean to people who live in Africa.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I find it to be ironic that you are mean to people who live in Africa.


One of them was from Kazakhstan I swear.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I find it to be ironic that you are mean to people who live in Africa.


Gat a look in the cup bahaha





__





Too much seedlings in one pot.


Hello, I'am new to growing and I put about 12 seeds in red solo cup and have been watering and making sure they get light. they have sprouted, all of them, and they're seedlings. What should I do, or how should I remove them and put them into a new bigger pot. Any tips help thank you.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s occurred to me that all the red states being visited upon by drump and therefore covid increase are going for herd immunity.
Drump’s bringing it to them. And they’re eating it up for him.
Notice rand pullllulll and mike hey mikey lee we’re his guests. Rund staying he was terrific and immune.
I don’t see invakie up there with him and those guys especially without masks.
DFs


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

tRUmp is getting his goons ready to suppress the vote.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

another damn shame!








Dozen People Overcome By Heat, Rushed To Hospital During Trump's Florida Rally


Cold, COVID-19 and now heat seem to be stalking maskless Trump crowds.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 30, 2020)

Enjoy


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

So Trump is now claiming that doctors get paid more money if someone dies from Covid, so they are pushing up the numbers to earn extra cash.
What. A. Sick. Fuck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

And the tRUmptards will believe that doctors get a bounty for killing patients, fucking idiots.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 30, 2020)

__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 30, 2020)

Fuck Florida/Pennsylvania.
This is the state to watch




__





Texas smashes turnout records with 9 million ballots already cast






www.msn.com




If Texas flips, so goes the entire South & I have a good feeling they're finally waking up.
We shall see


----------



## Veek da Freak (Oct 30, 2020)

He's in Grand Rapids Michigan, which is where I live, right now, having a super spreader rally. I won't go out of my house without a N95 on. It's gonna get bad here soon with the virus. The positivity rate is extremely high already.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking idiot probably still uses Solo cups to bloom with


You’re not supposed to do that? Shit. No wonder I’m watering 3 times a day.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> And the tRUmptards will believe that doctors get a bounty for killing patients, fucking idiots.


It's got to the point where they believe a conspiracy theory no matter how ridiculous it is, even that doctors kill people for cash. Trump has a lot to answer for. I hope him and his kids go to prison.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 30, 2020)

Veek da Freak said:


> I won't go out of my house without a N95 on


Good for you 
It's such a simple concept & Trump won't even contemplate issuing an order that in the midst of the worst health/economic crisis in this Nation's history, that every American, for the sake of their fellow Humans, wear a fucking mask until a vaccine is developed.
What a piece of shit.
But we know that, right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 30, 2020)

The Ukraine Thing: A Timeline of GOP Betrayal


How the Republicans caved to Putin. The whole party, not just Trump.




gregolear.substack.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 30, 2020)

i realized this a few hours ago.
why are we so surprised trump doesn't wear a mask?
he looked at a solar eclipse with his naked eye. 

we are dealing with somebody with an IQ of 78


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Enjoy


If brains were dynamite these moron's couldn't blow their fucking noses. America needs to invest in education and moron mitigation immediately! Now I know ya can't cure stupid, but there is eugenics...


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If brains were dynamite these moron's couldn't blow their fucking noses. America needs to invest in education and moron mitigation immediately! Now I know ya can't cure stupid, but there is eugenics...


The problem will be when QAnon start saying that the lower your IQ the more intelligent you are!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Good for you
> It's such a simple concept & Trump won't even contemplate issuing an order that in the midst of the worst health/economic crisis in this Nation's history, that every American, for the sake of their fellow Humans, wear a fucking mask until a vaccine is developed.
> What a piece of shit.
> But we know that, right?


Joe said he is gonna start pushing masks post election, fuck Trump, Joe is gonna be on the air a lot after November 3rd. Trump is a moron and will have a "mask war" with him over it between the election and inauguration, expect this to intensify dramatically when Joe officially becomes president elect on Dec14th. If Joe has a big mandate he will humiliate Donald in other ways large and small before the inauguration by countering his worst impulses. Government departments will be briefing Joe's people on all things after Dec 14th and Joe can threaten to fire or make whole any government people who either keep/kept or break their oaths.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe said he is gonna start pushing masks post election, fuck Trump, Joe is gonna be on the air a lot after November 3rd. Trump is a moron and will have a "mask war" with him over it between the election and inauguration, expect this the intensify dramatically when Joe officially becomes president elect on Dec14th. If Joe has a big mandate he will humiliate Donald in other ways large and small before the inauguration by countering his worst impulses. Government departments will be Briefing Joe's people on all things after Dec 14th and Joe can threaten to fire or make whole any government people who either keep/kept or break their oaths.


I hope Joe has the balls to put Trump in his place. If he starts being conciliatory and all nicey-nicey then Trump will really start to stir things up and get his goons to kick off. IMO he needs to tell Trump straight, if an investigation finds you did bad stuff that endangered the American people then you're doing time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope Joe has the balls to put Trump in his place. If he starts being conciliatory and all nicey-nicey then Trump will really start to stir things up and get his goons to kick off. IMO he needs to tell Trump straight, if an investigation finds you did bad stuff that endangered the American people then you're doing time.


The new AG will deal with Donald and most likely an independent special counsel, Joe will keep his hands clear and clean of the matter. No need, Donald is guilty as sin, it is easily proved, there are many willing and enthusiastic hands and some of them are even former republicans. Joe will be a normal president and an honest one, as honest as Obama and America needs honesty most of all right now.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The new AG will deal with Donald and most likely an independent special counsel, Joe will keep his hands clear and clean of the matter. No need, Donald is guilty as sin, it is easily proved, there are many willing and enthusiastic hands and some of them are even former republicans. Joe will be a normal president and an honest one, as honest as Obama and America needs honesty most of all right now.


I think the absolute worst thing for America, assuming Trump loses, is that he gets away with all the shit he's pulled. That'll set a precedent for future idiot presidents to do wtf they like. Future presidents have to be able to look back and see what happens to them if they treat the job as president like a private business to be milked for as much personal cash as they can. They have to know there are consequences.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I think the absolute worst thing for America, assuming Trump loses, is that he gets away with all the shit he's pulled. That'll set a precedent for future idiot presidents to do wtf they like. Future presidents have to be able to look back and see what happens to them if they treat the job as president like a private business to be milked for as much personal cash as they can. They have to know there are consequences.


Justice must be done and must be seen to be done in this matter, the wheels of justice will become grindstones for Trump and the will spin at high speed. You don't murder a half a million Americans (best model till the end of Jan 2022) and get away with it, neither will many republican governors. The reason politicians are so scrupulous about certain things is they can be charged and sued after they leave office and a few are gonna discover that reality, Trump and De Joy among them.
The possible charges can vary depending on the state, from depraved indifference to human life or man slaughter, right up to second degree mass murder.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

No doubt it is in Spanish too and running in Florida.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*HOW WILL YOU VOTE? - A Randy Rainbow Song Parody*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*‘It Doesn’t Have To Be This Way’: Chris Shares His Thoughts Before Election Day | All In | MSNBC*





“It doesn’t have to be this way,” says Chris Hayes, “That's really what it's about. We are masters of our own fate. We control our destiny collectively as a democracy and we can make things better than they are. And that's the civic faith we all have to keep.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #17: The 50 Worst Persons In Trump World*





From Roger Stone (a mediocre Batman Villain during a bad episode), to The Moron Twins Eric and Don (“snort”); from Betsy DeVos to Rudy Giuliani Without Pants; from Kanye The Sock Puppet West to Stephen (Is it "Racist/Sadist" or "Sadist/Racist" Miller, this important reminder on the last weekend before the election:

YOU ARE NOT JUST VOTING AGAINST TRUMP ALONE.

The full catalogue of the worst 50 rogues in the Trump Administration. People you remember, people you forgot, people we all wish we could forget. Includes 9000-year old Lou Dobbs and the ex-crackhead Pillow guy who is somehow allowed to try to sell you anti-Covid drugs.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Justice must be done and must be seen to be done in this matter, the wheels of justice will become grindstones for Trump and the will spin at high speed. You don't murder a half a million Americans (best model till the end of Jan 2022) and get away with it, neither will many republican governors. The reason politicians are so scrupulous about certain things is they can be charged and sued after they leave office and a few are gonna discover that reality, Trump and De Joy among them.
> The possible charges can vary depending on the state, from depraved indifference to human life or man slaughter, right up to second degree mass murder.


Completely agree. If justice isn't seen to be done then every other person who breaks the law can legitimately question why there is punishment for some and not others.
I think there is a high probability that if/when Trump loses he'll try to get his base to stir up trouble and this could get very ugly. If that happens I hope the incoming AG will go and have a quiet chat with Trump and his kids. If it were me I'd be saying you either go quietly, or every single one of you will be charged for every crime we think we can nail you on and we'll be pushing hard for the electric chair. That threat might be what's needed to get Trump to leave the WH when he loses. Let's see how Ivanka likes the thought of watching Daddy fry right before it's her turn.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*NYT columnist: GOP will experience a reckoning if this happens*





New York Times columnist Thomas Friedman explains how the Republican Party will experience a "reckoning" if Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden wins Texas in the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *NYT columnist: GOP will experience a reckoning if this happens*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am feeling the same way about this weekend. It’s been a long 4 years. I remember so clearly the day Trump won and i hope and pray he does get defeated but I have no confidence it will happen . Thankfully I have no ties holding me to live in the USA and I can easily pack a bag and leave very quickly.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

I am also not getting my hopes up. I don't want to go thru what I did 4 years ago. I had to kill many many people that day. But I got help and now feel much better. Thanks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am feeling the same way about this weekend. It’s been a long 4 years. I remember so clearly the day Trump won and i hope and pray he does get defeated but I have no confidence it will happen . Thankfully I have no ties holding me to live in the USA and I can easily pack a bag and leave very quickly.


I think the surprises on election night will be pleasant ones, trifecta, POTUS, House and Senate with a few seats to spare. Georgia and Texas could go blue along with Florida, 400+ ECVs for Joe.  I also think we will know on election night if Trump is done at least.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the surprises on election night will be pleasant ones, trifecta, POTUS, House and Senate with a few seats to spare. Georgia and Texas could go blue along with Florida, 400+ ECVs for Joe.  I also think we will know on election night if Trump is done at least.


I hope so. I will be so relieved I can’t tell you. This might be the last weekend of Trump ! I can’t believe it’s finally here. So much is riding on this election and with the pandemic peaking and with all The illness, depression and death on top of all this is just complete stress and anxiety . Biden will bring much needed empathy, hope and compassion and understanding which Trump failed so terribly at.stay safe and have a nice weekend!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope so. I will be so relieved I can’t tell you. This might be the last weekend of Trump ! I can’t believe it’s finally here. So much is riding on this election and with the pandemic peaking and with all The illness, depression and death on top of all this is just complete stress and anxiety . Biden will bring much needed empathy, hope and compassion and understanding which Trump failed so terribly at.stay safe and have a nice weekend!


Joe recognizes the opportunity not just to be a president, but a great one, he learned how from Obama and how not to be one from Trump! Seriously, the level of greatness is in proportion to the challenges we face, Churchill was considered great by many because he overcame insurmountable odds to achieve victory. Joe knows how to do the job and do it well, the experts at the CDC will have his full backing and the place will be free and properly staffed ASAP, they will have covid under control within a couple of months. America is only 4 to 6 weeks away from sanity once adults are in charge of the covid response.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't care if Joe slept in the WH all day, smoked weed at night and sniffed people's hair in his dreams. He's my guy 

Biden 2020!!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope so. I will be so relieved I can’t tell you. This might be the last weekend of Trump !


Not to slosh water on your fire of righteous indignation, but if he loses (which seems likely) he still has until January to fuck more shit up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*Monologue: The Final Countdown | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

*New Rule: Skip the Civil War | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 30, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Not to slosh water on your fire of righteous indignation, but if he loses (which seems likely) he still has until January to fuck more shit up


I think Donald's demise might be slow motion like the election, many of his henchmen and minions will flee after election day, the rats will jump ship. After Dec 14th Joe becomes president elect and departments will start reporting to his people, Joe already said he was gonna push masks post election. The lame duck republican senate might have a few very pissed off members and the new congress sits after the new year. Those are a few of the problems and obstacles Donald faces if he loses bigly in a landslide (likely). Donald's primary and only post election focus will be on defending his ego and saving his ass, at least I hope.

I think if he loses in a landslide he will hold rallies just for the emotional support, where he can whine about a rigged election, all the wrongs done to him and try to incite violence, but at who?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

*The Party of White Grievance | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Not to slosh water on your fire of righteous indignation, but if he loses (which seems likely) he still has until January to fuck more shit up


I could see a revolt once the Republicans literally have no use for Trump being in office for the couple months and a 2nd impeachment trial begins post election. 

Anything they can do to not go down with him.

Lots of clutching of pearls when they discover Trump lied to them about the Mueller report.

They will then start a 2 year troll to try to win the house/senate back in 2022 and the cycle of stupidity that has been the Republican party since the civil rights era will start all over.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I could see a revolt once the Republicans literally have no use for Trump being in office for the couple months and a 2nd impeachment trial begins post election.
> 
> Anything they can do to not go down with him.
> 
> ...


I think you're right. The thinking inside the Republican party will be, do we choose to go down with a sinking ship or save our sorry asses and the seat on the gravy train that is modern politics? They'll choose the gravy train every time, especially when they know Trump is a busted flush.....or busted and flushed


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

Watch Jamie Harrison shut down Lindsey Graham.
If South Carolina re-elects that lying POS, that will be another sign that this Nation is in serious decline.


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 31, 2020)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/article246819562.html


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 31, 2020)

KSP training slideshow quotes Hitler, advocates ‘ruthless’ violence


Student journalists obtained a KSP Powerpoint presentation encouraging trainees to adopt a “warrior mindset.”



manualredeye.com


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp is getting his goons ready to suppress the vote.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729486


you have to ask yourself why the palace guards of ICE and Customs? i don't see any issue at the border or airports but trumpy knows better..i guess..does this mean people will be trying to get out or in the country?; or did the National Guard and Military tell him to go fvck himself?

rag tag militia- this is going to be funny.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you have to ask yourself why the palace guards of ICE and Customs? i don't see any issue at the border or airports but trumpy knows better..i guess..does this mean people will be trying to get out or in the country?; or did the National Guard and Military tell him to go fvck himself?
> 
> rag tag militia- this is going to be funny.


I was wondering the same thing. What has it actually got to do with ICE? They must be the only idiots that will do Trump's bidding.
Isn't there a Dept. of Homeland Security that should be involved, rather than ICE?


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


I like that someone called him "unpolished." That seems to be about as good as it gets for Trump. Except for the fact that you cannot polish a turd.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I could see a revolt once the Republicans literally have no use for Trump being in office for the couple months and a 2nd impeachment trial begins post election.
> 
> Anything they can do to not go down with him.
> 
> ...


old guard will be gone- they're all losing their seat..they followed on his coattails right to hell.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I like that someone called him "unpolished." That seems to be about as good as it gets for Trump. Except for the fact that you cannot polish a turd.


when you have trump speaking for a block of time no speech on prompters from stephen miller to glance at?

it's quite evident what we have here- IQ of 78.

he's not up for the job and never has been; i hope dear dog that congress puts something in place so this doesn't happen again.

I personally would've taken Vermin Supreme over this guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

Remembering RGB (new and hilarious)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I like that someone called him "unpolished." That seems to be about as good as it gets for Trump. Except for the fact that you cannot polish a turd.


It might be possible if you freeze it hard enough...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Watch Jamie Harrison shut down Lindsey Graham.
> If South Carolina re-elects that lying POS, that will be another sign that this Nation is in serious decline.


I take the opposite view, Lindsey is fighting for his political life against a black man in South Carolina, SOUTH CAROLINA! If there is a heart of Dixie it is there, if Harrison wins, SC will have two black senators, though one is an asshole, I believe SC is around 30% black. They were the state who fired the first shot in the civil war I believe. 

I consider this to be progress, each presidential cycle millions of voters die and millions more take their place. Kids raised in the past 20 years have a different media diet and world, the number of racists are less each year as parents have less and less influence over their kids and they are immersed in and absorb the values of the larger culture.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Watch Jamie Harrison shut down Lindsey Graham.
> If South Carolina re-elects that lying POS, that will be another sign that this Nation is in serious decline.


only if rigged- harrison out raised graham by bazillions- the true indicator...c'mon lindsey..you only have a few more day of ass sucking to go then it's over..what will you do? too old for an escort.

but in case you decide to take that MAGA hat off..


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

My neighbor just put a Trump sign right on line of my property like a dick.

I need a laugh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My neighbor just put a Trump sign right on line of my property like a dick.
> 
> I need a laugh.


Put a BIDEN one next to it and a camera on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My neighbor just put a Trump sign right on line of my property like a dick.
> 
> I need a laugh.


All politics is local and starts at your property line, the fucker would have you disenfranchised and put in a cage, or would say nothing while it happened at best.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Put a BIDEN one next to it and a camera on it.


Nah, I will just ignore it. No reason to poke crazy when you have to lie next to it. It is just annoyingly passive aggressive thing to wake up to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> only if rigged- harrison out raised graham by bazillions- the true indicator...c'mon lindsey..you only have a few more day of ass sucking to go then it's over..what will you do? too old for an escort.
> 
> but in case you decide to take that MAGA hat off..


Much of Harrison's money is from out of state, many Americans hate Lindsey, Harrison will most likely lose in SC, but is close and that says a lot about the changing nature of the people in the state. Change takes time and happens as generations die off, but modern media and technology break the chain of transmission to new generations and accelerate change. Racism is still a big factor in American politics but it is diminishing over time, now the threat comes from social media and the spreading of disinformation, hate speech and propaganda using communications technology. 

Technology causes us to spend less time with others, including parents and grand parents, even local culture is ignored in favor of the more stimulating larger national and global one. This has it's good and bad sides, one is a diminishment of conditioned racism, but an increased capacity and risk for learned hate and indoctrination.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, I will just ignore it. No reason to poke crazy when you have to lie next to it. It is just annoyingly passive aggressive thing to wake up to.


You could go out naked in the night and remove it like the Trumpers do...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, I will just ignore it. No reason to poke crazy when you have to lie next to it. It is just annoyingly passive aggressive thing to wake up to.


At least stick a CLOROX label on it!


----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I like that someone called him "unpolished." That seems to be about as good as it gets for Trump. Except for the fact that you cannot polish a turd.


I use the word "fecal". Dullard J Drumpf, the fecal prezydint. Sounds like a book title.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Much of Harrison's money is from out of state, many Americans hate Lindsey, Harrison will most likely lose in SC, but is close and that says a lot about the changing nature of the people in the state. Change takes time and happens as generations die off, but modern media and technology break the chain of transmission to new generations and accelerate change. Racism is still a big factor in American politics but it is diminishing over time, now the threat comes from social media and the spreading of disinformation, hate speech and propaganda using communications technology.
> 
> Technology causes us to spend less time with others, including parents and grand parents, even local culture is ignored in favor of the more stimulating larger national and global one. This has it's good and bad sides, one is a diminishment of conditioned racism, but an increased capacity and risk for learned hate and indoctrination.


yup we're all sending money..i've been donating to down ballot for months now- my personal pet project..the GOP wanted it about money?

some should be careful for what they wish.

when i walked into the door to vote for Gillum the 'polls' had him in 4th place..and yet my one vote put him over the top..right? or was it something else because i voted just before polls closed..and that's what they were telling me.

somehow my one vote made him the winner..imagine that!

PS money is an aphrodisiac everyone wants to be part of it and when georgians see how much Harrison is being supported; they'll want to be part of it too..for $2 someone can say they were a part of ousting Lindsey Graham..and if it doesn't happen you're only out $2, a large coffee at 7-11 with Reeses Peanut Butter Creamer.

think of it as those new $5 stock slices Charles Schwab is offering because they have no customers.

the dems got smart and started using alternative means (ballot trackers etc) to make certain ballots are received and returned. after i received my CO ballot trust me I had real people texting me 'where is it'?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> I use the word "fecal". Dullard J Drumpf, the fecal prezydint. Sounds like a book title.


i call him fvck face and the most disturbing thing is his mouth and how it rounds, purses, opens wide..i want to take a baseball bat to his head- i'm thinking The Purge- sorry I just can't help it..that is the rage i feel against him and everything he's done to us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

Turkeygate, I laugh when I hear speculation about Donald's post presidency media empire, or retirement to Mar Logo.
This is how stupid Donald is, he was up to his own ass in alligators with the SDNY and this is what he's doing? You would think he would be more worried about his own ass, but Erdogan has blackmail material on Donald, he must have something on Donald.

We know why Geoffrey Berman was fired now, major crimes and conspiracy here folks, both Barr and Trump are implicated.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Corruptly Uses DOJ/Barr/Whitaker in Effort to Tank Turkish Bank Case for President Erdogan*





The New York Times breaks a story about staggering corruption that makes Watergate look like a minor scandal. Trump tried to corruptly intervene in an ongoing investigation into possible crimes by Turkish-owned Halkbank. Reporting revealed that Turkish President Erdogan pressured Trump to kill an investigation into Halkbank, which could have implicated Erdogan's family members and political allies. Trump then uses, first, acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker, then Attorney General Bill Barr to try to tank the investigation. Fortunately, then-US Attorney for the Southern District of New York Geoffrey Berman refused to do Trump/Whitaker/Barr's corrupt bidding and moved forward with the Halkbank investigation. Here are some of the details of . . . Turkeygate.


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 31, 2020)

You lot better sort your shit out next week. 
Ha bloody ha, you trolled us good with trump. But that joke has worn very thin. 

You really need to get that orange ape away from the big red button, he's a narcissist and a psychopath. 

Biden may be shit, but nobody could be as shit as trump. 

4 years of borat would be an improvement.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My neighbor just put a Trump sign right on line of my property like a dick.
> 
> I need a laugh.


is it on the line or just short of the line? if it's on the line, the line is no mans land..he can't put it on the line; it must be on his property and can be next to the line but not on it..wonder if your neighbor has a camera? i would double check the architects plans because it could be on an easement which is another no mans land and against the law.

hell you could stand on your side of the property with spray paint and go to town..he'll call the police and they will tell him he was provoking you.

you could also just call the police and tell them you have a neighor who is provoking you with the sign and you're afraid for your families life he might be armed.*.tbh i like this option the best *because (it makes you the victim) as a dick he won't be expecting and they will go into his house- trumpers hate that god only know what they might find and drag his ass to jail. if they find nothing, you sent a message loud and clear and won't fvck with you again.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

Jt racing said:


> You lot better sort your shit out next week.
> Ha bloody ha, you trolled us good with trump. But that joke has worn very thin.
> 
> You really need to get that orange ape away from the big red button, he's a narcissist and a psychopath.
> ...


so profound..another rat jumping shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You could go out naked in the night and remove it like the Trumpers do...


that dude could have gone to jail he was clearly identified with his one inch peen.


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, I will just ignore it. No reason to poke crazy when you have to lie next to it. It is just annoyingly passive aggressive thing to wake up to.


Get down the garden centre and plant a shrub in front of it.


----------



## Jt racing (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> so profound..another rat jumping shit.


Sorry pal, I have no idea what that means.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> is it on the line or just short of the line? if it's on the line, the line is no mans land..he can't put it on the line; it must be on his property and can be next to the line but not on it..wonder if your neighbor has a camera? i would double check the architects plans because it could be on an easement which is another no mans land and against the law.
> 
> hell you could stand on your side of the property with spray paint and go to town..he'll call the police and they will tell him he was provoking you.
> 
> you could also just call the police and tell them you have a neighor who is provoking you with the sign and you're afraid for your families life he might be armed.*.tbh i like this option the best *because (it makes you the victim) as a dick he won't be expecting and they will go into his house- trumpers hate that god only know what they might find and drag his ass to jail. if they find nothing, you sent a message loud and clear and won't fvck with you again.


It is just short of it.

I am not going to do anything, I really don't even care, it was just a bummer that he has bought into the bullshit, I noticed some years ago and almost got through to him when the power went out a while back. But a couple days later he was having a Karen moment about some trees that fell in the back a couple weeks after the power came back on and when I was talking to him he dropped the 'China-virus' nonsense and we haven't talked since. A couple glares when I wave hi when taking out the garbage or getting the mail since, and now this sign.

It blows, but it will be interesting if Biden wins if he comes out of his hate fog he is in. He a good neighbor, but over the last few years the way he changed was just like my dads, so I am hopeful.



Jt racing said:


> Get down the garden centre and plant a shrub in front of it.


lol it's too late, freezing at night now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

This Trump crowd seems to have no idea of what is about to happen to them when the DOJ is properly staffed out and the investigations begin. Not just Donald will go to prison, but Ivanka, Jared Don Jr and Eric for sure, fuck they might even end up deporting Melina!  Rudy, Barr, Pompeo and a host of others are gonna spend the rest of their lives behind bars for sure, I figure well over a thousand perhaps two thousand will go down with Donald and be in prison or squeal deals. Many more people who are not wealthy will be ruined for life over legal fees at least.

Donald projects, these will be the real suckers and losers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

So, what else is happening in America politically that could indicate social change is coming? Donald does suck all the oxygen out of a room.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The 21 Ballot Measures We’re Watching This Election


People who say that the U.S. is a republic and not a democracy apparently haven’t heard of ballot measures. Every year, some states allow citizens to bypass the…




fivethirtyeight.com





*The 21 Ballot Measures We’re Watching This Election*

People who say that the U.S. is a republic and not a democracy apparently haven’t heard of ballot measures. Every year, some states1 allow citizens to bypass their elected representatives and weigh in directly on an issue — bringing policy to the forefront of the campaign in a way it often is not in candidate elections.

After all, it is through ballot measures that we’ve gotten laws that were either too bold or too partisan to pass legislatively, such as Colorado and Washington becoming the first states to legalize recreational marijuana, California restricting undocumented immigrants’ access to public education and health care and five red states expanding Medicaid.2

But this year, the pandemic has made it difficult for ballot-measure campaigns to collect enough signatures to make the ballot. According to the National Conference of State Legislatures, there are only 121 statewide ballot measures being decided in the 2020 general election — the fewest in a presidential or midterm year since 1986. (By contrast, there were 154 in 2016 and 174 in 2012.) But the ones that did make the ballot are as interesting as ever. Here are 21 ballot measures we’ll be watching closely on Nov. 3.
*more...*


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> My neighbor just put a Trump sign right on line of my property like a dick.
> 
> I need a laugh.


I have a feeling you'll have the last laugh come next week...


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 31, 2020)

Stoner Hippies with Blue Hair Fer Biden!!! Kids In Cages! Put Orange Man in Jail!!! He Bad!! Bad Bad Man.....Hondura fer Biden!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 31, 2020)

http://imgur.com/vXwHcYJ


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Stoner Hippies with Blue Hair Fer Biden!!! Kids In Cages! Put Orange Man in Jail!!! He Bad!! Bad Bad Man.....Hondura fer Biden!


Are you ok, do you want to actually have a conversation or are you just here to troll?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/vXwHcYJ


I watch that over and over. I believe her to be as cold hearted as he is but perhaps not as enthusiastic about anything but herself.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok, do you want to actually have a conversation or are you just here to troll?


lol I don’t know why you just don’t go straight for humiliating. It doesn’t matter. It’s what they want. They aren’t real people with hearts or minds to help lol


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/vXwHcYJ


cuck.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok, do you want to actually have a conversation or are you just here to troll?


I came to troll, its almost election....Its trolling time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Stoner Hippies with Blue Hair Fer Biden!!! Kids In Cages! Put Orange Man in Jail!!! He Bad!! Bad Bad Man.....Hondura fer Biden!


Yep, the mighty blue wave is rolling over the country, Donald fucked up badly on covid and the red states who supported him are paying the price the most, as are his fans at the death cult super spreader rallies. Freezing, roasting and giving your fans covid ain't a winning strategy. Donald is a moron and so is anybody who would vote for him, they failed the national IQ test.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 31, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I came to troll, its almost election....Its trolling time


Right on, it must suck to have to troll for such a turd, but whatcha going to do. Are you a paid variety, a cultist, or just some kind of random crazy?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Stoner Hippies with Blue Hair Fer Biden!!! Kids In Cages! Put Orange Man in Jail!!! He Bad!! Bad Bad Man.....Hondura fer Biden!


i really hate to take the wind out of your sails but Julianne and I are the same age and I've been told by many I resemble Annette Benning..Blue hair isn't what it used to be..as for 'kids' and 'orange'..knock yourself out. we don't treat our citizens this way and your half hearted attempt at trolling is weak.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/vXwHcYJ


I think thee might be more to this when Trump is away. While Don is trying to find the hole on his golf course someone else is finding another hole...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Right on, it must suck to have to troll for such a turd, but whatcha going to do. Are you a paid variety, a cultist, or just some kind of random crazy?


Depressed Trumper I'd say, merca is going down the toilet bowl of history, leaving just America behind. Donald drew every scumbag in the USA to his banner and many will go down clinging to it, like the stars and bars. These people and the conmen who control them are about to be removed from the bigger social conversation. They are not partners in a more perfect union, but and obstacle to it, in short a problem, no longer just another point of view that cannot be supported by the facts.

Now that large scale voter suppression and cheating has been tried on the mostly white American public and failed, laws will be changed and brown folks will be more powerful a voice than ever. Donald overplayed the republicans hand disastrously and one more method of voter suppression will be removed. Donald tried Jim Crow voter suppression and cheating on Americans of all races and ethnicities, these anti democratic methods were developed to discriminate against black folks, but are now applied against others such as white women, youth and even the elderly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i really hate to take the wind out of your sails but Julianne and I are the same age and I've been told by many I resemble Annette Benning..Blue hair isn't what it used to be..as for 'kids' and 'orange'..knock yourself out. we don't treat our citizens this way and your half hearted attempt at trolling is weak.
> 
> View attachment 4730238
> View attachment 4730243
> ...


Oh shit red hair 










Former Supreme Court justice's son helped Trump get Deutsche Bank loans: report


During Justice Anthony Kennedy's 31 years on the U.S. Supreme Court, liberals and progressives had a love/hate relationship with the Reagan appointee — praising him for his rulings on gay rights and abortion rights while slamming his economic rulings as beneficial to unchecked corporate power...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I believe her to be as cold hearted as he is but perhaps not as enthusiastic about anything but herself.


i think she found out Stormy was true. i bet he "begged and begged and promised and promised that it wasn't true. i wouldn't do that when you just gave birth to my lovely slow Barron".


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think she found out Stormy was true. i bet he "begged and begged and promised and promised that it wasn't true. i wouldn't do that when you just gave birth to my lovely slow Barron".


his sperm was old and inferior..men shouldn't father children after a certain age just like women.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

*Fox News Paints Very Different Picture Of Election’s Final Week | Stephanie Ruhle | MSNBC*





The truth matters, but only if you hear it. Stephanie Ruhle fact-checks what millions of Americans were watching in the days before they cast their vote.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> his sperm was old and inferior..men shouldn't father children after a certain age just like women.


Never understood why older men such as Mick Jagger etc continue to father kids when they're in their 70's. It's like they have to keep proving their virility and cannot accept that they get older like the rest of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

*What happens if Trump rejects the U.S. election result*





Legal expert weighs in on potential challenge if U.S. President Donald Trump refuses to step down if he loses.


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

he'll be forced out whether he likes it or not:









Trump has cast doubt on a peaceful transfer of power, but the preparation for one is well underway


President Donald Trump has cast doubt on whether he will commit to a peaceful transfer of power should Democrat Joe Biden win the election, but the secretive process to prepare a would-be Biden administration has been underway for months with help from top Trump officials.




www.cnn.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 31, 2020)

Biden event cancelled as 'armed' Trump supporters threaten campaign bus


VP candidate Kamala Harris made three stops in Texas on Friday




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322276468341186560


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Biden event cancelled as 'armed' Trump supporters threaten campaign bus
> 
> 
> VP candidate Kamala Harris made three stops in Texas on Friday
> ...


You are seeing desperation on the part of Trump's hardcore base, these are the flailing desperate acts of losers hung out to dry.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2020)

For the BIBLE THUMPERS following Trump : The Chosen One .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

It's like the battle of Bagdad here with all the fireworks going off, I was outside watching the neighbors blow several grand, they must be compensating for the lack of trick or treat and holding fireworks displays for the kids.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 31, 2020)

Impact! Trump will leave a crater in the ground a mile deep and ten miles wide, I think it will be an extinction event, of the elephants this time. In the future they might call it the DT event characterized by mass death and a layer of bullshit in the strata.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump’s Inner Circle Braces for Disaster


Some still believe a win is possible. But others are wrapping their head around a Biden presidency and regretting the money they gave to Trump.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Trump’s Inner Circle Braces for Disaster*

*BRACE FOR IMPACT
Some still believe a win is possible. But others are wrapping their head around a Biden presidency and regretting the money they gave to Trump.*

With just a few days left before Election Night and the president trailing in numerous state and national polls, Donald Trump’s inner circle is increasingly whispering the same thought: Our guy blew it.

A forecast of a Biden White House is not one they welcome. But it’s one many of them have come to finally accept after a year of coronavirus deaths, economic devastation, and racial and civil unrest have throttled an administration run by a man they believe has failed to rise to the occasion, even on just a purely messaging front.

“I believe the betting markets, which say there’s a 60 percent chance that Biden wins, and a 40 percent chance that Trump does,” Stephen Moore, a conservative economist who advises President Trump on economic and COVID-19-related matters, said in an interview Thursday.

Explaining his pessimism, Moore cited several factors, including the still-rising cases of the virus in certain parts of the United States.

Moore said he had hoped that the Gross Domestic Product report that came out on Thursday would have given the president’s campaign a boost. He even recalled visiting the White House last month, during which he told the president that the report was “going to be a real ‘October surprise,’” that he could “really play… up for the voters,” and that the two of them then brainstormed ways to aggressively promote the coming numbers.

But shortly after the positive-looking report came out on Thursday—showing that the economy grew at a 33.1 percent annual rate last quarter—Moore found it hard to muster optimism about the political benefits of it. “I really don’t have a good feeling about this,” he conceded.

Were Moore alone in his skepticism, it could be written off as the superstitious, cup-half-empty musings of an adviser who abjectly is terrified of a Biden presidency. But he’s not alone. Out of the 16 knowledgeable and well-positioned sources across Trumpworld—campaign aides, Republican donors, senior administration officials, and close associates of the president and his family—whom The Daily Beast interviewed for this story in the week leading up to Election Day 2020, only five gave Trump comfortable odds at winning. Doug Deason, a high-dollar Trump donor from Dallas, pegged Trump’s odds at “75 percent or better,” for instance.

Six others were confident, to varying degrees, that President Trump would be relegated to one-termer status. The remaining five gave him roughly 50/50 odds. Of those five, two—a White House official and a friend of the president’s—started sounding increasingly pessimistic as the conversation went on.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 31, 2020)

BIDEN BUS VS. TRUMP SUPPORTERS .....

“What a lovely day ! “


----------



## topcat (Oct 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Biden event cancelled as 'armed' Trump supporters threaten campaign bus
> 
> 
> VP candidate Kamala Harris made three stops in Texas on Friday
> ...


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Impact! Trump will leave a crater in the ground a mile deep and ten miles wide, I think it will be an extinction event, of the elephants this time. In the future they might call it the DT event characterized by mass death and a layer of bullshit in the strata.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


If Trump does lose here's one guy that's gonna be pissed off. I'll LMAO if he's wasted $250,000,000.









Billionaire casino boss Sheldon Adelson splashes the cash in bid to help Trump


The magnate, 87, is expected to have spent $250m this election cycle to support conservative causes, fundraisers say




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Moose Moss (Oct 31, 2020)

Fuck Ya!! Wishing death to our President. Hopefully, Karma finds you. I'm off the POS forum


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322679224692604928


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 31, 2020)

Moose Moss said:


> Fuck Ya!! Wishing death to our President. Hopefully, Karma finds you. I'm off the POS forum


See ya


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 31, 2020)

Moose Moss said:


> Fuck Ya!! Wishing death to our President. Hopefully, Karma finds you. I'm off the POS forum


It's not like your president caused the deaths of 000's of Americans by being a fucking imbecile is it?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 31, 2020)

Biden power move ? England shutting down on moday a day before election (things that make u say hummm )


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322276658154336256


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Biden power move ? England shutting down on moday a day before election (things that make u say hummm )


Our lockdown starts on Thursday 5/11, 2 days after US election. I don't think it has anything to do with what is happening in the US.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Moose Moss said:


> Fuck Ya!! Wishing death to our President. Hopefully, Karma finds you. I'm off the POS forum


Bye


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Donald will wait until after the election to fire Fauci, he will work for a network, then Joe. Perhaps if Donald loses the election though, he might only be concerned with saving his ego and ass, he could forget everything else. I'm sure Fauci has enough accumulated vacation and sick time to tide him over...

Fauci vs the herd, of moral morons.
*Rift between Fauci and White House bursts open*

*White House unleashes on Fauci after criticism of Atlas and Trump's pandemic response *


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Our lockdown starts on Thursday 5/11, 2 days after US election. I don't think it has anything to do with what is happening in the US.


country? may 11th?

in your avi what does the bottom of the sign say it's cut off?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Donald is using Jim Crow on white Americans too, women, young people and even the elderly, all perceived enemies get suppressed and disenfranchised. His supporters are OK with this lying, cheating and stealing, many participate. Elections are about fairness and good will on all sides participating, if you don't want to follow the agreed upon rules, don't participate or go to prison, for a mandatory minimum too.









Four ways 'Jim Crow 2.0' is shaping this presidential election


Racist politicians and judges used everything from poll taxes to literacy tests to prevent African Americans from voting in the Jim Crow era. Some say Republicans are using similar tactics today.




www.cnn.com





*Four ways 'Jim Crow 2.0' is shaping this presidential election*

(CNN)On the first and third Monday of each month, Theresa Burroughs traveled to Alabama's Hale County courthouse to register to vote. On each trip, she was met by a group of White men playing dominoes.

One of those men oversaw voter registration in the county. He'd point to a jar of jelly beans on a nearby table and ask Burroughs, "How many black jelly beans are in a jar? How many red ones in there?"

It was the late 1940s, and Burroughs was a Black woman who knew she wasn't welcome at a voting booth in the Jim Crow South. But she was so determined to vote that she kept going to the courthouse every month for two years until she wore the voter registrar down. When he finally handed her a voter registration card, he didn't bother to hide his disgust.

"It was a joy," Burroughs said, recounting her first vote during a 2015 interview with a nonprofit group that collects oral histories. "But the thing about it is, I didn't feel it should have been this hard. I knew it shouldn't have been this hard."
More than 70 years later, it still is hard for many Black people to vote in America -- and the proof can be seen in how this year's presidential election has unfolded, voting rights advocates and historians say.






This 1867 illustration from Harper's Weekly shows African-American men voting in a state election in the South during Reconstruction. Although Black men were allowed to vote after the Civil War, voting rights for African Americans were continually eroded until the 1960s.

The jelly beans test never quite went away; it's just evolved into more sophisticated ploys. They include allegedly sabotaging the US Postal Service to delay the delivery of mail-in ballots, limiting sprawling counties in Texas to one ballot drop-box location, and passing stricter voter ID laws to combat allegations of widespread voter fraud, even though those claims have been debunked in court and by academic studies.

Voting-rights advocates say those are just some of the tactics that President Donald Trump, Republican politicians and Republican-appointed judges are employing to prevent Black people -- and other groups who traditionally align with the Democratic Party -- from voting in 2020.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will wait until after the election to fire Fauci, he will work for a network, then Joe. Perhaps if Donald loses the election though, he might only be concerned with saving his ego and ass, he could forget everything else. I'm sure Fauci has enough accumulated vacation and sick time to tide him over...
> 
> Fauci vs the herd, of moral morons.
> *Rift between Fauci and White House bursts open*
> ...


atlas is a charlatan who just got his 15 minutes.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is using Jim Crow on white Americans too, women, young people and even the elderly, all perceived enemies get suppressed and disenfranchised. His supporters are OK with this lying, cheating and stealing, many participate. Elections are about fairness and good will on all sides participating, if you don't want to follow the agreed upon rules, don't participate or go to prison, for a mandatory minimum too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to america..colorado is like two states and you better hope someone making the decision for your benefits doesn't live in Boulder, Colorado Springs or Unincorporated El Paso County..especially MMJ..it's a fight here and they don't like newcomers.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> country? may 11th?
> 
> in your avi what does the bottom of the sign say it's cut off?


I'm in the UK......we always put the day before the month, before the year - DD/MM/YYYY.
My avi says "Who the fuck is Kanye West?" It's Keith Richards, but that bit you probably knew.
You're welcome, Annette...I mean Schuylaar!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I'm in the UK......we always put the day before the month, before the year - DD/MM/YYYY.
> My avi says "Who the fuck is Kanye West?" It's Keith Richards, but that bit you probably knew.
> You're welcome, Annette...I mean Schuylaar!


what's Annette? you know I'm a Yank- we don't get everything..you mean Karen?

i'm just a curious female- we can't help it..men compartmentalize; women look from all angles while multi-tasking.

great avi BTW.

i heard you're getting breakouts in the EU so I guess they're giving people time to re-supply, would be my guess..we're gonna shut down after the election; it's the only way by starting over; then contact trace etc like we should've done..send out supplies.

oh! i get you mean bening! we all resemble someone. not quite a slag yet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> country? may 11th?
> 
> in your avi what does the bottom of the sign say it's cut off?


European


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is using Jim Crow on white Americans too, women, young people and even the elderly, all perceived enemies get suppressed and disenfranchised. His supporters are OK with this lying, cheating and stealing, many participate. Elections are about fairness and good will on all sides participating, if you don't want to follow the agreed upon rules, don't participate or go to prison, for a mandatory minimum too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) i can't get a CO DL because my birth certificate is from the township in which i was born; they require state.

2) i can't get my MMJ license because I need a CO ID/DL even though they have a first time waiver program (to use out of state ID) they say i don't qualify..what are the qualifications? you need a CO ID/DL but i want to apply for first time waiver 'we've decided you don't qualify' okay, please walk me through the qualification process; how you arrived at that answer. 'you need CO ID/DL'. so then what's the first time waiver program for that's listed on your website and as an option in dropdown box? 'you need CO ID/DL.

3) i almost couldn't vote here because of CO ID/DL but Schuylaar found a work around and i beat them at their own game and got to vote after all


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what's Annette? you know I'm a Yank- we don't get everything..you mean Karen?
> 
> i'm just a curious female- we can't help it..men compartmentalize; women look from all angles while multi-tasking.
> 
> ...


".....I've been told by many I resemble Annette Benning.."
I was thinking of changing my avi to "Brits For Biden" 
Yeah men have trouble multi-tasking....I have to sit down when I chew gum!

Yep we're heading for catastrophe in the UK. We might soon be using ice rinks as morgues. Our wannabe Trump ignored the doctors and listened to his backers who all wanted to keep businesses open, keep bars open, get people back into the office. Experts recommended a lockdown 7 weeks or so ago but the money men wouldn't let it happen, so the PM listened to the money.
Schools are staying open, which means teachers and parents/grand-parents are at risk. We should have locked down sooner and harder to avoid a 2nd and probably 3rd lockdown.


BTW Annette Bening started her acting career in Colorado.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> ".....I've been told by many I resemble Annette Benning.."
> I was thinking of changing my avi to "Brits For Biden"
> Yeah men have trouble multi-tasking....I have to sit down when I chew gum!
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> ".....I've been told by many I resemble Annette Benning.."
> I was thinking of changing my avi to "Brits For Biden"
> Yeah men have trouble multi-tasking....I have to sit down when I chew gum!
> 
> ...


yeah she was in playhouse theatres i believe.

tell boris that money won't matter if everyones dead..what about his baby? how's he going to feel if something happens on his watch..he can go to the money men and they'll say 'thoughts and prayers'.

when you have a king the only options remaining are revolution or assassination.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yeah she was in playhouse theatres i believe.
> 
> tell boris that money won't matter if everyones dead..what about his baby? how's he going to feel if something happens on his watch..he can go to the money men and they'll say 'thoughts and prayers'.


That's what Johnson forgets. He thinks it's all about the economy, forgets that people *are* the economy.
The rumours are that that baby isn't Johnson's. It was weird, his partner was on TV with the baby that was supposed to be like 3 months old but the baby was standing up, looking like it was much older. Something strange going on there.

The money men will replace Johnson soon. Plus he took the job expecting it would mean swanning around the globe, drinking champers and looking important. Then Covid-19 hit and he went on vacation. Didn't attend 9 emergency govt meetings to discuss Covid. He doesn't want the job, it's too much work for him.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> yeah she was in playhouse theatres i believe.
> 
> tell boris that money won't matter if everyones dead..what about his baby? how's he going to feel if something happens on his watch..he can go to the money men and they'll say 'thoughts and prayers'.
> 
> ...


Revolution required, that's for sure. We might well get one in January after Brexit hits. There is a very high likelihood that there will be food shortages because of the new Customs arrangements with mainland Europe, where a lot of our food comes from. Plus businesses are being told "Prepare for Brexit" but they don't know how to prepare because there hasn't been a deal done with the EU and therefore they don't know what the new rules will be. The whole thing is a clusterfuck.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 1, 2020)

Fuck trumpkins.








Trump Writes 'I Love Texas!' Over Video Of MAGA Truck Attack On Biden Caravan


A car in the Biden caravan was forced out of its lane by a MAGA pickup truck in a dangerous highway collision.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Revolution required, that's for sure. We might well get one in January after Brexit hits. There is a very high likelihood that there will be food shortages because of the new Customs arrangements with mainland Europe, where a lot of our food comes from. Plus businesses are being told "Prepare for Brexit" but they don't know how to prepare because there hasn't been a deal done with the EU and therefore they don't know what the new rules will be. The whole thing is a clusterfuck.


thank putin and his evil monkeys for brexit..someone needs to handle putin and i just don't get why they won't it would be so easy.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Fuck trumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only Schuylaar were on that bus yesterday..i'd pop the back window and wail with rubber bullets of course..so Secret Service doesn't ride with essential workers?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> thank putin and his evil monkeys for brexit..someone needs to handle putin and i just don't get why they won't it would be so easy.


They won't handle Putin because all his cronies funnel billions of £'s into London, buying properties, soccer clubs etc etc and they donate a shit load of cash to the Conservative party, which is what keeps them in power. if there's 2 things a right winger loves more than the air they breathe it's money and power. The wife of a Putin crony paid the Conservative party £250K for a game of tennis with Johnson.
One of Johnson's best buddies is ex-KGB living in London. And Dmytro Firtash also is a backer of Johnson. 
The corruption is rife and Johnson is up to his neck in it.


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Fuck trumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the prezydint a da yoonited shates. I'll wake from this nightmare soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Fuck trumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great publicity for Joe, these morons are easily dealt with using a police escort or even a private security one. Roofing nails dispensed from the rear window of the bus work too, if you have vehicles on the side blocking and keeping them behind you!  

The desperate act of losers being hung out to dry by Donald, I hear Don Jr. might have been behind it. Joe's go lot's of cash he should blitz Texas with visits and $10 million in get out the vote cash and ads. There has been a lot of early voting in Texas, but there are certain voting blocks that can still be moved to the polls. It's a tossup in Texas right now and it could even break big for the democrats when the dust settles. This means control of the state house too with voting rules and redistricting on the line as well, there is also a senate seat with in reach.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

__





Loading…






www.cbc.ca





*Things fall apart in the United States — and Canada takes a hard look in the mirror*

*We assume we're immune to the forces now threatening the American experiment. We shouldn't.*

John Turner, who passed away in September, was particularly fond of a phrase that could stand now as an abiding lesson for everyone who has watched the chaotic last four years of the American experiment.

"Democracy," the former prime minister used to say, "does not happen by accident."

He seemed to have meant that as a call for democratic and political participation. It works equally as well as a broader statement on democracy itself and the steady progress it's supposed to facilitate — neither of which can be taken as automatic or inevitable.

"America is no fragile thing," former president Barack Obama said nearly four years ago as he prepared to leave the White House. "But the gains of our long journey to freedom are not assured."

The United States has offered the world a demonstration of how things can fall apart — not in one cataclysmic moment, but slowly and steadily over a long period of time as institutions and ideas erode and crumble.

Every other country on earth has to deal with the ramifications of what's happening now in the U.S. But beyond those consequences, there's another question for every other democracy: how do you make sure your own country doesn't end up like that?

*An age of optimism ends*
Everything was not all right for the United States before 2016 — but it was easier to take a great many things for granted. "Until recently, we Americans had convinced ourselves that there was nothing in the future but more of the same," the American historian Timothy Snyder wrote in On Tyranny. "We allowed ourselves to accept the politics of inevitability, the sense that history could move in only one direction: toward liberal democracy."

Four years later, the United States is a global symbol of political and state dysfunction, "constitutional hardball," corruption, misinformation, tribalism, racism, nationalism, conspiracy theories, falsehood, distrust and civil unrest.

In the past six months, more than 225,000 Americans have died of a contagious disease — at least in part because their government could not be roused to properly confront it — and the governing party's members and supporters were not willing to abandon it in response.

Now, at the conclusion of another presidential election campaign, the ability of the United States to fulfil even the basic requirements of democracy — free and fair elections and a peaceful transfer of power — is in doubt. "Democracy is on the ballot in this election," Harvard political scientist Pippa Norris recently said.

How did it come to this? There's no shortage of possible explanations. Legislative gridlock. A poorly designed electoral system. A lack of regulation over the use of money in political campaigns. The treatment of politics as entertainment or sport. The weakening of mainstream media and the rise of partisan outlets and social media. A failure of major media outlets to properly grasp or respond to the challenges of the moment. Maybe even a national history of conflict.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> They won't handle Putin because all his cronies funnel billions of £'s into London, buying properties, soccer clubs etc etc and they donate a shit load of cash to the Conservative party, which is what keeps them in power. if there's 2 things a right winger loves more than the air they breathe it's money and power. The wife of a Putin crony paid the Conservative party £250K for a game of tennis with Johnson.
> One of Johnson's best buddies is ex-KGB living in London. And Dmytro Firtash also is a backer of Johnson.
> The corruption is rife and Johnson is up to his neck in it.


and so there you have it- guess your citizens are okay with it. <shrug>

i almost feel more sorry for you because of that than the issue we have. one way or another trump will be gone and if he's elected a second term he will not finish. my predictor for electoral college trump 163 but could be 168 because 8 and 3 can look the same when you're looking into these things.

we'll see how close i am this week.

keith richards with teeth? huba huba did you notice Richard Branson finally got a new set? OMG he looks so good now..teeth are everything.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2020)

trumpfuck seems to bring out the very best in people.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and so there you have it- guess your citizens are okay with it. <shrug>
> 
> i almost feel more sorry for you because of that than the issue we have. one way or another trump will be gone and if he's elected a second term he will not finish. my predictor for electoral college trump 163 but could be 168 because 8 and 3 can look the same when you're looking into these things.
> 
> ...


We suffer from the same affliction with Brexit as you guys do with Trump: It makes no sense but lies/money/power win the day...until it all falls apart.
I hope Branson chokes on his new teeth. I hate the fucker.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without Me: 'Me' is America


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I watch that over and over. I believe her to be as cold hearted as he is but perhaps not as enthusiastic about anything but herself.


Its kind of embarrassing when your husband cheats on you with a porn star then pays her 40k in shush money.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Its kind of embarrassing when your husband cheats on you with a porn star then pays her 40k in shush money.


'well she had blood coming from her eyes and her you know where..'


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2020)

Assassination, assassination
is making me late
is keeping me waiting





 Oh, I'm so bad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

Why do those Trump and fox fuckers hate nyc so much but they live there, broadcast live with nyc in the background?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you cut and paste all of these long posts or are they your words?
Sorry it’s confusing for me sometimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you cut and paste all of these long posts or are they your words?
> Sorry it’s confusing for me sometimes.


Sorry I usually separate my commentary by ----------------------------------- and standardize the format to avoid confusion, sometimes I miss a few.


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why do those Trump and fox fuckers hate nyc so much but they live there, broadcast live with nyc in the background?
> 
> View attachment 4730852


Like the administration, they lie and degrade themselves to keep a job. It's just showbiz to them.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 1, 2020)

topcat said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> Like the administration, they lie and degrade themselves to keep a job. It's just showbiz to them.


I flip to fox sometimes and they were doing a shot of the outside of their broadcast monstrosity which faces nyc and sits smack dab in the middle of a park in nj. 
How are they allowed to do this in the park?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Part of the American narrative like Benedict Arnold!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








The Story of Our Mad King Will Live on Well Past the Election


Donald Trump is now an intrinsic part of the narrative of America.




www.theatlantic.com





*The Story of Our Mad King Will Live on Well Past the Election*
*Donald Trump is now an intrinsic part of the narrative of America.*
6:30 AM ET
Thomas Wright
Senior fellow at the Brookings Institution

Donald Trump will never really go away, even if he is resoundingly defeated on Tuesday. Not on November 4, not on January 20, not when he dies, not in a hundred years. He may well be what future generations remember most about our era. Not because of what he accomplished, but because the story of a mad king is an immortal tale.

The phenomenon is rare, which is why it is so captivating. The Roman emperor Caligula appointed his horse a consul of Rome. He made it illegal for anyone to look at him in the street, was an enthusiastic sadist, and seems to have genuinely believed that he was a deity. King George III of England, whose madness would be made into a Hollywood movie, supposedly tried to shake hands with a tree, thinking it was the King of Prussia, although this story was almost surely apocryphal. America has been relatively immune to this sort of leader, although Richard Nixon had some moments in his final, besieged years—ordering military operations he never intended to carry out, musing openly about using the Army to hold on to power, and pouring out vitriol on tape.

The mad king also makes for great literature. Game of Thrones begins a few years after the death of one such figure and introduces its share of irrational leaders along the way. William Shakespeare’s King Lear is the story of a monarch who responds well to flattery and is taken advantage of by his own daughters.

Trump is not trying to shake hands with a tree, but he does have many of the features, weaknesses, and idiosyncrasies of the stereotype. The president is incapable of empathy, susceptible to flattery, and prone to self-destructive behavior. He has a mercurial family that exerts undue influence over his administration. He traffics in the most absurd conspiracy theories. His wealth, or lack thereof, is shrouded in secrecy. He is insecure. He lays out his deepest prejudices on Twitter for the world to see. He captivates crowds. Everything about him—the hair, the tan, the long tie, the goofy hat—is outlandish.

He is the president of one of the most powerful countries in history, one that invests unrivaled authority in its commander in chief, including the right to use nuclear weapons. He also has formidable adversaries with powerful stories of their own—the first African American president and the person who would have been the first female president. And it looks like he could meet his political end partly because of a plague. It’s hard to get more biblical than that.

What will make the Trump story particularly irresistible for future generations is that it’s not just a comic farce; it’s also of huge significance to anyone who wants to understand the United States in the early 21st century.

Ever since Trump was elected, political theorists have debated whether his presidency is a cause or a symptom of political change. The conventional wisdom is that he is a symptom of a bigger shift. He benefited from trends that were already under way—the disillusionment of non-college-educated white voters, the shock waves from the financial crisis, and distrust in authority. All of this is true, but that argument overlooks the effect that the president’s irrational behavior has had on America.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2020)

*Trump admin. funds plasma company based in owner's condo ....*

WASHINGTON (AP) — An obscure South Carolina company may be in line for millions of dollars in U.S. government funding to produce a coronavirus treatment after a former Republican senator with a financial stake in the business lobbied senior U.S. government officials.

Plasma Technologies LLC, *has received seed money *to test a possible COVID-19-fighting blood plasma technology. But as much as $65 million more could be on the way, a windfall for the company that *operates out of the founder's luxury condo*, according to internal government records and other documents obtained by The Associated Press.

The story of how a tiny business, *which exists only on paper,* has managed to snare so much top-level attention is emblematic of the Trump administration’s frenetic response to the coronavirus pandemic.

And it’s another in a series of contracts awarded despite concerns over their proposals voiced by government scientists. *The others include an $21 million study of the heartburn drug Pepcid *as a COVID therapy, and more than a half-billion dollars to ApiJect Systems America, a *startup with an unapproved medicine injection technology and no factory to manufacture the devices.* In addition, a government whistleblower claimed that a $1.6 billion vaccine contract to Novavax Inc. was made over objections of scientific staff.

At the center of these deals is Dr. Robert Kadlec, a senior Trump appointee at the Department of the Health and Human Services, who backed the Pepcid, Novavax and ApiJect projects. Records obtained by the AP also describe Kadlec as a key supporter of Plasma Tech, owned by Eugene Zurlo, a former pharmaceutical industry executive and well-connected Republican donor. *Three years ago, Zurlo brought Rick Santorum, who spent 12 years as a GOP senator from Pennsylvania, aboard as a part-owner.*

Kadlec has come under pressure from the White House to act with more urgency and not be bound by lower-level science officials whom Trump has castigated as the “deep state” and accused of politically motivated delays in fielding COVID-19 vaccines and remedies.


_The AP reached out to more than a dozen blood plasma industry leaders and medical experts. Few had heard of Zurlo’s company or its technology for turning human plasma into protein-rich antibody therapies, and would not comment._

Zurlo said in an email that the shortage of plasma from recovered COVID-19 patients, which is needed to make these therapies, underlines the need for the technology he’s patented to harvest as many of these proteins as possible.

In early April, shortly after Congress supplied hundreds of billions of dollars to combat the pandemic, Santorum stepped up his sales pitch for Plasma Technologies and the process the company has described as “disruptive and transformative,” according to the records.

In mid-August, the federal government awarded Plasma Technologies a $750,000 grant to demonstrate that it could deliver on its promises.

HHS would not comment when asked whether Santorum’s public backing of the president helped the company he has a financial stake in getting a government contract.

Santorum told the AP it would have been a “crime” if he hadn’t used his influence to get Plasma Technologies recognized.

“Shame on me if I hadn’t,” he said, while deriding the industry that makes plasma products as more focused on profits than making advances in technology.

Plasma Technologies seemed to be on its way in 2014 after the company licensed its system to a Dallas-based business, according to financial records filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. But three years later, the agreement ended abruptly, without producing any therapies approved by the Food and Drug Administration.

Santorum told the AP he communicated directly with Kadlec, whom he described as “very supportive” of Plasma Technologies. An HHS spokesperson said Kadlec “does not have a role in technical review of proposals nor in negotiating contracts.”

But Santorum’s initial pitch to HHS failed to gain traction among its experts, who didn’t see Zurlo’s technology as worthy of millions in emergency pandemic funding, according to the emails and Rick Bright, the former director of HHS’ Biomedical Advanced Research and Development Authority. Kadlec oversees the agency, known as BARDA.

BARDA’s experts sought COVID-19 vaccines and treatments that could be delivered quickly, and Plasma Technologies' project was a longer-term effort. “They were not excited,” recalled Bright, a vaccine expert who has been sharply critical of Kadlec’s HHS tenure and a filed a whistleblower complaint in May.

So, Plasma Technologies turned to the Defense Department, also engaged heavily in the government’s COVID-19 response. The AP obtained a copy of the company’s May 28 proposal, which sought $51.6 million to build a plasma fractionation facility in Raleigh, North Carolina, or Atlanta, where the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is headquarters is located.

By late July, Plasma Technologies' fortunes began to change. Steven Morani, a senior Pentagon official who helps oversee the maintenance of billions of dollars in military equipment, had conferred with other military leaders. They were drawn to the idea of a U.S.-owned and operated facility to make plasma-based therapies.

*HHS would eventually support the $750,000 initial grant, according to the government emails, with as much as $65 million in government money to come later for a commercial facility. 
That’s more than Plasma Technologies had requested. The messages don’t say where that additional money would come from, or why it was required.*

Morani referred the AP’s questions about the contract to a Defense Department spokeswoman, Jessica Maxwell, who declined to discuss future funding for Plasma Technologies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think she found out Stormy was true. i bet he "begged and begged and promised and promised that it wasn't true. i wouldn't do that when you just gave birth to my lovely slow Barron".


Barron may soon be going to public school.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

*The Raw Desperation of the Republican Party*
*The GOP is in danger of losing an entire system of political control.*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Never understood why older men such as Mick Jagger etc continue to father kids when they're in their 70's. It's like they have to keep proving their virility and cannot accept that they get older like the rest of us.


It’s a much less impressive feat in the age of Viagra.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Our lockdown starts on Thursday 5/11, 2 days after US election. I don't think it has anything to do with what is happening in the US.


I bet he’s a Tucker Carlson viewer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 1, 2020)

Nearly 2,000 Former DOJ Lawyers: Barr Wants to Rig Election for Trump | Law & Crime


Nearly 2,000 former U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) attorneys warned of possible election interference committed by Attorney General Bill Barr in an open letter published late Thursday.




lawandcrime.com


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

Unsurprisingly this didn't go down well with Trump!








'A whole lot of hurt': Fauci angers Trump White House with dark Covid outlook


Top expert says Biden taking pandemic ‘seriously’, leading spokesman for president to accuse doctor of political bias




www.theguardian.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 1, 2020)

A psychologist explains Trump's lack of conscience and warns of what a 2nd term would bring


"Pretending that these problems—namely, Trump's psychopathology—do not exist is an insult to our decency and common sense."




www.upworthy.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NdUW5cZ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

*Let's talk about Texas and Trump....*


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2020)

FUCK TRUMP 
FUCK HIS ENABLING BASTARDS


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)

I want our foreign friends to realize this. We'll fix this nonsense.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)

Some of us still have our arms open. Welcome


----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 1, 2020)

Get out and VOTE!


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 1, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I want our foreign friends to realize this. We'll fix this nonsense.


I have faith you will. America ain't Trump. It's just temporary and the end is near for the orange prick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Donald Trump Is Attacking the Very Core of America


Cold War planners realized that, in the event of nuclear holocaust, they should preserve America’s essence. Trump has spent four years laying bombs on it.




www.wired.com





*Donald Trump Is Attacking the Very Core of America*
*Cold War planners realized that, in the event of nuclear holocaust, they should preserve America’s essence. Trump has spent four years laying bombs on it.*

I NEVER EXPECTED how researching the US government’s doomsday plans would thoroughly prepare me for the threat of Donald Trump. I’d spent the five years before Trump’s election researching and writing what I saw as a fun—even lighthearted—history of the Cold War and the nation’s secret plans for Armageddon. Trump’s arrival in the White House made the once-historical seem, on too many days, like modern-day prologue.

Early on, there were the months of “fire and fury” threats with North Korea—including the January 2018 false incoming missile alarm in Hawaii—that made nuclear war seem real and possible for a generation of Americans who had never been subjected to “duck and cover” drills in elementary school. More recently, these last few weeks have brought to the fore swirling questions about presidential succession and the 25th Amendment as Covid-19 sidelined entire ranks of US government leaders.

Yet, more than any one incident, the most troubling aspect to me of Donald Trump’s presidency is his ongoing assault on what doomsday planners during the Cold War eventually determined to be the heart of the United States.

The rise and evolution of nuclear weapons forced government planners, in decade after decade of secret plans known as “continuity of government,” to wrestle with how the US would weather a nuclear Armageddon that could come within hours and, later, even minutes. There were hard choices about who would be saved and what would be rebuilt afterward. Determining how you “preserve” America in a catastrophe quickly became a rather existential and almost spiritual conversation: What was “America”? Was the United States made manifest in its president? In the three branches of government? What did you need to save in order to establish not just the continuity of leadership but the continuity of a country?

The answer turned out to be the most fascinating insight into American government I’ve ever found. America, planners realized, was first and foremost an idea. The president can die, Congress could be lost, our temples of democracy in DC might crumble, but as long as the idea that is America lives, America itself lives.

That meant preserving the totems of that idea that have bound us Americans together generation after generation. In a country without crown jewels, scepters, thrones, or embroidered coronation vestments, what America has is its founding—the idea at the heart of our country. And so through the Cold War the National Archives, the Library of Congress, the National Gallery of Art, and the National Park Service developed their own set of doomsday plans to save that very idea from nuclear annihilation—plans to evacuate the Constitution, the Bill of Rights, and the Declaration of Independence, a ranked list of documents to save like George Washington’s military commission, the Gettysburg Address, famous paintings by Leonardo da Vinci and others, and even in Philadelphia a specially trained team of park rangers stood by ready to evacuate the Liberty Bell.

The insight at the core of these doomsday plans was that America was larger than any one person or style of government. What America had to hand down to future generations were the ideas, traditions, and institutions that previous generations have built, tended, and expanded upon—the relentless quest to live up to our founding creed of a nation where all are created equal and have the unalienable right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.

Traditions and ideas like the rule of law and a free press, the freedom of religion and the idea of co-equal branches of government restricted by checks and balances form the core of who we are as a country. These traditions and ideas are not just a key to America’s history and success, but the key. As long as we continue to believe collectively in our country and our ideals, America lives. These are what we, as citizens, are tasked with stewarding.

And yet over the past four years, we have watched Donald Trump attack, time and again, those very ideas and institutions.
*more...*


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

But there is already a bitch in the white house.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 1, 2020)

Hear Hear , ladies and gents ..... A toast for luck.
May the Great Pumpkin go fuck off forever.



Hopefully we can leave this political forum in one piece and get back to the green.
Let the Rats drown .


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

http://imgur.com/rq0Wm36


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> FUCK TRUMP
> FUCK HIS ENABLING BASTARDS


People are keeping spreadsheets and databases in every state of the union, complete with video links, some people won't forget this or what was done to them or what was attempted. Those who broke the law will pay the price, I think they are gonna nail as many as they possibly can. Others who are not rich will be ruined by legal expenses alone, not many will hire them after this. In elections this will be thrown in their faces, folks in red states who support them now might not in 2 years when the dust settles and they gain perspective from trials and investigations. If Joe handles covid in 3 months and rights the ship of state by summer, he might change even more red state hearts and minds in 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nearly 2,000 Former DOJ Lawyers: Barr Wants to Rig Election for Trump | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> Nearly 2,000 former U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) attorneys warned of possible election interference committed by Attorney General Bill Barr in an open letter published late Thursday.
> ...


Post election Nancy will take the velvet glove off of the iron fist and crush Bill Barr and his henchmen like a cockroach and will tell him as much. If she invokes the inherent powers of congress, Barr's own security detail will drag his ass before congress the next day and into the custody of the Sargent at Arms, the city of DC will provide the cell rent free. If the democrats win big, the old house congress can jail Bill and his henchmen's asses until Joe is sworn in, then hand them over to to the new DOJ or try them in the full house.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

Another big loss for the republicans and Trump in the courts, they must be real worried about Texas to try and pull that shit. Drive in voting is as American as apple pie and a natural fit for Texas! I'll bet it's an idea that can gain traction in Texas, look for an expansion of drive in voting, it's too ironically Texan to pass up, how about horse back voting?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Texas Supreme Court denies GOP-led petition seeking to invalidate 120,000 votes in Houston area


The Texas Supreme Court denied a petition Sunday by a group of Republicans seeking to invalidate nearly 127,000 drive-thru votes in Harris County, while a similar case awaits a decision in federal court just two days before Election Day.




www.cnn.com





*Texas Supreme Court denies GOP-led petition seeking to invalidate nearly 127,000 votes in Houston area*

(CNN)The Texas Supreme Court denied a petition Sunday by a group of Republicans seeking to invalidate nearly 127,000 drive-thru votes in Harris County, while a similar case awaits a decision in federal court just two days before Election Day.

This is the second time in recent weeks the all-Republican Supreme Court in Texas has blocked attempts to dismantle drive-thru voting there. The court did not issue an opinion with the ruling.
The petition was filed last week and argued that drive-thru voting violated federal law.
The plaintiffs -- a Republican activist and three Republican candidates for elected office in Texas -- also filed a suit in federal court, which has an emergency hearing Monday morning in Houston.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 1, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> A psychologist explains Trump's lack of conscience and warns of what a 2nd term would bring
> 
> 
> "Pretending that these problems—namely, Trump's psychopathology—do not exist is an insult to our decency and common sense."
> ...


Most trumpkins I know believe in devine right. A sort of manifest destiny. Like the jews. Probably others as well.
Religion....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Most trumpkins I know believe in devine right. A sort of manifest destiny. Like the jews. Probably others as well.
> Religion....


You know right from wrong, they don't, no matter how pious they pretend to be, they can lie to themselves all they want, when they try and bullshit me, I'll shatter their delusions or freak them out in a hurry. But that's just me, I'm normally pretty tolerant of other POVs, but racism and fucking with liberal democracy are lines they had better not cross. Republicans crow about liberty, but liberals live the the reality and know what it really means, everything, life itself. Liberty means freedom under the constitution and the rule of law, that also means no man is above the law, you don't need to be an American to be a liberal or free.

Trump is running against the US constitution and the rule of law, the peaceful transfer of power and stated it explicitly, I saw it myself as did you. His supporters are ok with all the scandals, treason, lies, incompetence and bounties on US troops heads, they also support election cheating and disenfranchising their fellow citizens. In short they are at war with the majority of the population and followers of a death cult of personality.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

How bitter are people going to be when Biden wins?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Most trumpkins I know believe in devine right. A sort of manifest destiny. Like the jews. Probably others as well.
> Religion....


Some noteworthy observations, we are dealing with a social pathology here, Trump and his pathology is one side of an equation, *narcissistic collusion* is a good descriptive of the process. We've seen this movie before in history, too many times.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"There are many people, of course, who don't see anything wrong with Trump," she says. "On the contrary, they adore those traits that we see as pathological and believe that they make him a great leader. They elect him because his pathological character traits best suit their agendas, namely the destruction of the existing socio-political structure and their 'enemies'—typically The Others—whom they blame for their life failures."

"As I write in 'Trumpian Victory,' she continues, "Trumpism is about rage and revenge: rage that stems from aggrieved entitlement, but also from the very real wounds, and the revenge on those who are seen, mostly erroneously, as responsible for those wounds...Malignant politicians will steer people's anger away from themselves and other responsible parties, and blame it on easy, vulnerable scapegoats—immigrants, refugees, minorities, women, eternal Others."

In her writings, Mika also talks about "collective narcissism" and "*narcissistic collusion*" to explain the bond between Trump and his base, who see in him a way to fulfill their own dreams and wishes.

"He makes them promises that he cannot and does not intend to keep, but it does not matter," she says. "What matters is maintaining the shared illusion of their glory, future prosperity, greatness, and scapegoating The Others for their misery—the last one an absolutely necessary component of the malignantly narcissistic leader's appeal."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> How bitter are people going to be when Biden wins?


Fuck them, it's time American culture stopped coddling, or trying to understand, or make excuses for these racist shits. Know when to compromise, but know when to stomp too and why you are stomping. The media needs to stop making up bullshit excuses for these people and being apologists for them, start labeling them for what they are and holding their feet to the fire, demand coherent explanations for their outrageous behavior, accept nothing less than the truth and shame them remorselessly. Hate crime and speech laws along with police and justice reform, release harmless black people and start filling the prisons with white miscreants who are running around free.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 1, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> How bitter are people going to be when Biden wins?











Both Trump and Biden voters worry about what the other side will do - CNN Video


Voters on both sides say they -- and their candidate -- will accept the results of the 2020 election, win or lose. But they're also very worried about what their opponents will do. CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports from a Trump rally in Wisconsin and a Biden event in Georgia.




www.cnn.com





*Trump voters say they will accept the results, win or lose*
Voters on both sides say they -- and their candidate -- will accept the results of the 2020 election, win or lose. But voters also say they're very worried about what their opponents will do. CNN's Donie O'Sullivan reports from a Trump rally in Wisconsin.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)

Big win for Alaska...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

I wonder if Donald's party will be on TV, another WH super spreader event, I think it might be canceled, the scumbags who clung to him in Washington don't like losers and Donald won't feel much like celebrating. It will end in outrage and accusations of a rigged election and words like, this is not possible...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump's election night party will host 400 people at the White House: Official


A number of people who attended Sept. 26 events at the White House for Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett's nomination later tested positive for the virus




nationalpost.com





*Trump's election night party will host 400 people at the White House: Official*
*A number of people who attended Sept. 26 events at the White House for Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett's nomination later tested positive for the virus*

U.S. President Donald Trump will have his election night party on Tuesday in the East Room of the White House, a White House official said.

About 400 people will attend the party, all of whom will be tested for the coronavirus, the official said on Sunday.

The party had been planned for the Trump International Hotel in Washington, just a few blocks from the White House. But the New York Times reported on Friday that the Republican president had dropped plans to appear at the hotel, preferring to watch the returns from the White House.

The East Room is the largest room in the mansion. Despite health officials’ warnings about the risks of large gatherings amid the coronavirus pandemic, Trump has continued to bring big groups of people together for outdoor campaign rallies and events at the White House.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 2, 2020)

I love her


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 2, 2020)

One more


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

Surprise! Wanna bet someone deliberately whipped up the crowd? This wasn't spontaneous, Donald staged the chant.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump suggests he might fire Fauci after election


President Donald Trump suggested to a Florida crowd he may fire Dr. Anthony Fauci after the election, escalating his feud with the nation's leading expert on infectious diseases and providing a window into a potential post-November 3 administration purge.




www.cnn.com





*Trump suggests he might fire Fauci after election*

Opa-Locka, Florida (CNN)President Donald Trump suggested to a Florida crowd he may fire Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's leading expert on infectious diseases, after the election.

Speaking after midnight following a full day of campaigning, the President was complaining about the news media coverage of Covid-19 when the crowd broke out into a "Fire Fauci" chant.

"Don't tell anybody but let me wait until a little bit after the election," Trump said to cheers. "I appreciate the advice."
Later, Trump claimed Fauci is "a nice guy but he's been wrong a lot."

Most of the crowd in Florida was not wearing masks; Trump has proceeded with rallies in states with rampant coronavirus outbreaks, believing his message of reopening will resonate with voters.

Trump's comments come after the White House on Saturday unleashed on Fauci following his comments to the Washington Post that criticized the Trump administration's response to the pandemic, including Dr. Scott Atlas, whom the President has relied on for advice on handling the coronavirus.

While Trump and Fauci put forward a show of cooperation earlier in the pandemic, their relationship has deteriorated significantly. Fauci has said he no longer briefs the President and has been replaced by Atlas.
As of early Monday morning, more than 9.2 million people across the US have contracted coronavirus, and more than 230,000 people have died.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Nov 2, 2020)

im not one for politics but if i was voting it'd be for trump biden was talking about shtting the country down again again fuck that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> im not one for politics but if i was voting it'd be for trump biden was talking about shtting the country down again again fuck that


Don't know right from wrong eh? Scared of the brown folks, seen it before.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The 100 Cringeworthiest Trump Moments*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

tRUmp will watch the election from the bunker, MAGA.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> im not one for politics but if i was voting it'd be for trump biden was talking about shtting the country down again again fuck that




If you are not another in the long line of trolls resurrected into new old accounts, I would learn about the propaganda warfare that Trump is allowing to be conducted on our citizens.

Because you are wrong about what Biden has said time and again, and likely tricked (if you are an actual human being and not a troll) by Trump's troll army (foreign and/or domestic).


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 2, 2020)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> im not one for politics but if i was voting it'd be for trump biden was talking about shtting the country down again again fuck that


Well with that spelling and punctuation so off point it’s no wonder. 
Biden isn’t your enemy btw.. those squiggly red lines when you type and the damn COVID just might be tho. Lol good luck watching Trumps Trial after the election loss.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 2, 2020)

This is where I fucking live, I travel this bridge regularly






If I was there at that moment, I'd be in the news for a fucking fact.
This is Democracy?
Then me beating the fuck out of someone that is blocking my right to travel in a safe way is my right apparently.
This is fucking unreal/insanity.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

Zuck belongs in prison with tRUmp.










Facebook reportedly exempted Trump's family and allies from its misinformation rules to avoid accusations of anti-conservative bias


Sources told The Washington Post that Facebook removed a strike against Donald Trump Jr.'s Instagram account, one of many exemptions for Trump's family.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I love her


I love Sam Bee but I lost a little bit of respect for her when she apologized for the “feckless cunt” remark about Ivanka.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Orange Satan .... here are your supporters
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321258082014552066


what's wrong with Lewandowski or is that just his normal?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Zuck belongs in prison with tRUmp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed thank god i only have to use that rag once a month.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Well with that spelling and punctuation so off point it’s no wonder.
> Biden isn’t your enemy btw.. those squiggly red lines when you type and the damn COVID just might be tho. Lol good luck watching Trumps Trial after the election loss.


How dare fucking Biden try to save lives by taking decisive action against a virus that has no vaccine!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

Red wave lol,the coward will hide in the bunker as the blue wave hits.










Federal agents are erecting a 'non-scalable' fence around the White House in apparent anticipation of Election Day unrest


250 National Guardsmen have also been put on standby in the US capital ahead of Election Day on Tuesday, according to NBC News.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


What a great version of an amazing song!
"People bowed and prayed before a neon God they made" - If ever there was a line from a song that was so apt for Trump(ers), I ain't heard one like this.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> agreed thank god i only have to use that rag once a month.


It's gonna be really interesting when Zuck runs for president. How will FB handle his campaign?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> What a great version of an amazing song!
> "People bowed and prayed before a neon God they made" - If ever there was a line from a song that was so apt for Trump(ers), I ain't heard one like this.


i like to think of it as profound..hope you had the sound up and am glad you enjoyed.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> It's gonna be really interesting when Zuck runs for president. How will FB handle his campaign?


they'll just say he was one of the original versions and they fixed the bugs in their latest software update.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i like to think of it as profound..hope you had the sound up and am glad you enjoyed.


Had the sound waaaay up...and even sang


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Had the sound waaaay up...and even sang


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2020)

Some would have 2 million Americans die instead of wearing a fucking mask, American Exceptionalism. What a bunch of dumbfucks.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Some would have 2 million Americans die instead of wearing a fucking mask, American Exceptionalism. What a bunch of dumbfucks.


We have exactly the same problem here in the UK. It's partly responsible for Brexit which with Covid-19 is gonna fuck us up big time. People believing that we're somehow special and that normal rules don't apply to us.
The non-maskers have go their conspiracy theories too, that the govt is trying to take away our rights under cover of a killer pandemic. When a vaccine comes along many will refuse because the vaccine contains some chemical or other to control us, they'll say. It's so fucked up. People just need to listen to the medical experts and we'll get through this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4731672
> 
> If you are not another in the long line of trolls resurrected into new old accounts, I would learn about the propaganda warfare that Trump is allowing to be conducted on our citizens.
> 
> Because you are wrong about what Biden has said time and again, and likely tricked (if you are an actual human being and not a troll) by Trump's troll army (foreign and/or domestic).


There you go caring again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Red wave lol,the coward will hide in the bunker as the blue wave hits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

MAGA










Opinion | Republicans, Not Biden, Are About to Raise Your Taxes (Published 2020)


President Trump built in tax increases beginning in 2021, for nearly everyone but those at the very top.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

Kansas man reportedly shoots three people because he thought they were stealing Trump signs


Topeka police have told news outlets that a man shot three people on Saturday night because he thought they were stealing Trump campaign signs. Who was shot and who shot them remains a mystery—for some unknown reason. The Topeka Capital Journal...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## xtsho (Nov 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


It was great live. I fear live concerts are now a thing of the past.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I fear live concerts are now a thing of the past.


Nah, they'll be back. Might be a while but personally I feel like I have to believe they will. Don't much like the alternative. Tomorrow is the first step to beating this virus.....


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> MAGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we already have a long list of laws signed which will have to be unsigned.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It was great live. I fear live concerts are now a thing of the past.


the official version scares everyone more as it should..thank you for the post!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Kansas man reportedly shoots three people because he thought they were stealing Trump signs
> 
> 
> Topeka police have told news outlets that a man shot three people on Saturday night because he thought they were stealing Trump campaign signs. Who was shot and who shot them remains a mystery—for some unknown reason. The Topeka Capital Journal...
> ...


and as quickly as the story was printed it disappeared..guess soomeone didn't want their name in the paper.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 2, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> we already have a long list of laws signed which will have to be unsigned.


I seriously hope he gets buried in lawsuits & charges that will land him in prison, so we can watch his escape attempt on Fox.. I can see them cheering him on, but in my head it doesn't end well for him. Elected/rigged to stay in office or not. 


My imagination on it = Loony bin material lol


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 2, 2020)

Disturbing: Storefronts Clearly Preparing For Election Day Like Something Out of The 1960's!


These are some troubling times.Posted By Joe



worldstar.com





Look at this bs... when is the last time we had to have DC boarded up as if a hurricane was on it's way... but there was no hurricane? 
All because of Chester Cheetah.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 2, 2020)

Short yellow bus was getting full .... Part 2

Moronic MAGA cult followers freezing their huevos off .... hilarious.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323140942623313920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323142004256157696


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Nah, they'll be back. Might be a while but personally I feel like I have to believe they will. Don't much like the alternative. Tomorrow is the first step to beating this virus.....


Amphitheaters, lets get back out in the open.


Budzbuddha said:


> Short yellow bus was getting full .... Part 2
> 
> Moronic MAGA cult followers freezing their huevos off .... hilarious.
> 
> ...


Sounding pretty subdued.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Short yellow bus was getting full .... Part 2
> 
> Moronic MAGA cult followers freezing their huevos off .... hilarious.
> 
> ...


You mean Trump's interest in these people only lasted until he was done using them to stroke his ego? Shocking.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 2, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Short yellow bus was getting full .... Part 2
> 
> Moronic MAGA cult followers freezing their huevos off .... hilarious.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for that dog.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 2, 2020)

*RIP Sean Connery *


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

Never forget that tRUmp is capable of anything, he doesn't understand empathy or remorse.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 2, 2020)

Kentucky state police training quoted Hitler to create ‘ruthless’ warriors


Instructional presentation quotes the Nazi leader on three separate slides, as well as Confederate general Robert E Lee




www.theguardian.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 2, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Kentucky state police training quoted Hitler to create ‘ruthless’ warriors
> 
> 
> Instructional presentation quotes the Nazi leader on three separate slides, as well as Confederate general Robert E Lee
> ...


That right there is more evidence of systemic racism that Trump will order his cult to ignore or be banished and branded as 'radical leftists'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 2, 2020)

*Trump's Plan - Coup By Television*





The political website @Axios reports Trump's scheme to steal the election hinges on one thing: if he has one or is merely leading key states on election night, he will "walk up to a podium on election night and declare he has won.” 

It is a coup, via the immediacy, urgency, and authenticity of live television.

And the only way to stop it in its tracks is for the real television news operations to NOT CARRY TRUMP LIVE ON TUESDAY NIGHT. They must deny him the oxygen. They must deny him the opportunity to gain the legal, political, and perception-is-reality high ground. They must deny him the IMMORAL high ground.

Just as the networks showed their courage by virtually ignoring Trump's fabricated Ukraine slanders against Joe Biden, they must be even braver and bolder on Election Night: run clips if you must, certainly quote him, but do not let Trump take over your networks. And position what he says correctly: if he tries to overthrow our constitution, SAY SO. Do not report "Trump Claims Victory" - report "TRUMP ATTEMPTS COUP WITH FALSE CLAIM."


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 3, 2020)

How MMA Fighters Magnify QAnon for MAGAWorld


More than any other sport, mixed martial arts has been unusually receptive to outlandish conspiracies that benefit Donald Trump.




www.politico.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 3, 2020)

__





Neanderthals And Humans Were at War For Over 100,000 Years, Evidence Shows


Around 600,000 years ago, humanity split in two.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

C'mon America, wakey wakey, rise and shine, time to clean house. You got this!


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 3, 2020)

It's in our wiring. Hopefully dump loses but ultimately his kind will win. The belief that gawd will give us a new earth will expand as the planet becomes less habitable. With so many distractions these daze most don't have time to read much real news. It won't hit most living but the next generation will need more distractions. Maybe musk can run the genesis project from star trek on mars. Maybe we should be concerned about our planet. The strongest virus/cancer kills the host.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 3, 2020)

xtsho said:


> It was great live. I fear live concerts are now a thing of the past.


For a little while. My wife and I are big fans of live music and before Covid, routinely went to concerts.

COVID changed a lot of things. I used to cough to hide a fart now I fart to hide a cough.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> C'mon America, wakey wakey, rise and shine, time to clean house. You got this!


i'm here! hip hip hoooraaaay!


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> C'mon America, wakey wakey, rise and shine, time to clean house. You got this!


I voted long ago. Normally, I would wait for election day, but once I knew how much early mail-in voting upset Donald, I couldn't resist.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice find

incredible i love this history; from the skull it looks like they were more plant eaters due to their teeth being small and roundish not sharp at all. they should have enough to put a face on it..were they the aggressors or the humans who are known to eat meat?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm here! hip hip hoooraaaay!


In all the excitement, don't forget to vote!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I voted long ago. Normally, I would wait for election day, but once I knew how much early mail-in voting upset Donald, I couldn't resist.


they're still finding ballots at the PO in a deep dark corner.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> In all the excitement, don't forget to vote!


i cannot believe i found a husband and wife yesterday who didn't vote yet late millennials too busy has to read.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they're still finding ballots at the PO in a deep dark corner.


I dropped mine off at a curbside box and tracked it online to make sure it was received. Ain't technology somethin!?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Until he goes to prison, or is gagged by a judge while awaiting trial, he won't be roaming around loose or tweeting for long.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Trump reportedly hopes to continue his rallies if he loses, 'joked' about running again in 2024


If President Trump goes down to defeat on Tuesday, he's almost certainly bringing some Republican senators down with him, thanks to "his divisive style of politics, handling of the pandemic, and close alliance with the Senate GOP," Politico reports. "It's not just Trump who is on the ballot on...




news.yahoo.com





*Trump reportedly hopes to continue his rallies if he loses, 'joked' about running again in 2024*
If President Trump goes down to defeat on Tuesday, he's almost certainly bringing some Republican senators down with him, thanks to "his divisive style of politics, handling of the pandemic, and close alliance with the Senate GOP," _Politico_ reports. "It's not just Trump who is on the ballot on Tuesday, but the present and future of the Republican Party," and "Republicans are praying one or more" their rising stars "can hold on to help lead the party, particularly if the GOP is trying to decipher a post-Trump world."

It's not clear there's a "post-Trump world" anytime soon. Top officials in both parties "are bracing for a world" in which Trump "and the brand of politics he unleashed remain a predominant force for the foreseeable future," especially in the Republican Party he has effectively taken over, _The Daily Beast_ reports. "Trumpism as a movement has redefined the political landscape in ways that few operatives believe is reversible," and even if he loses, "Trump has privately signaled that he has no desire to leave the stage quietly in defeat." _The Daily Beast_ elaborates:



> The president has talked with aides about potentially continuing rallies after the election, a source familiar with the planning said. He has recently joked with others about running again in 2024 in the event he is a one-termer, and also to see media, Democrats, and "RINO" heads explode, according to two people who've heard him say so. Even absent another presidential run, his top congressional and political allies and family members seem poised to inherit the movement that he has birthed. [_The Daily Beast_]


"Whether in three days or in three years, the Republican Party will have to grapple with the basic question: Does the GOP exist without Trump? Not his message, not his policies, but Trump himself," former Trump Justice Department spokeswoman Sarah Isgur, who left the GOP after leaving the DOJ, told _The Daily Beast_ on Monday. "It's like asking if the John Wick franchise works without Keanu Reeves."

_More stories from theweek.com_
COVID-19 keeps proving everyone wrong
Is this the year the New South turns blue?
Democrats' first priority


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I dropped mine off at a curbside box and tracked it online to make sure it was received. Ain't technology somethin!?


more like they're not fvcking around with this cuck..it's called 'taking charge' finally tired of norms and decoruming ourselves out of democracy.

left being worried about PC that they almost PC'd us out.

we're not used to war; it's not here- war is 'somewhere over there'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Unless Donald fires the entire SDNY prosecutors office, he will most likely have at least one indictment filed against him and have a judge issue an arrest warrant for him on Jan 20th 2021, sometime in the afternoon (individual #1). They will most likely arrest him at Mar Logo, I don't think extradition is required on federal charges, then take him back to NY for arraignment and bail, a condition of bail will be a gag order, Donald will violate it.

Joe is gonna wonder where the charges are and so will others like Michael Cohen, who will be getting out as Donald goes in, Cohen is doing time at home, but Donald is immune, remember... BTW that and the state of NY criminal charges should keep Donald tied down and up until other charges are lined up, it will be a long line too.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> more like they're not fvcking around with this cuck..it's called 'taking charge' finally tired of norms and decoruming ourselves out of democracy.
> 
> left being worried about PC that they almost PC'd us out.
> 
> we're not used to war; it's not here- war is 'somewhere over there'.


Unless you are a minority.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unless Donald fires the entire SDNY prosecutors office, he will most likely have at least one indictment filed against him and have a judge issue an arrest warrant for him on Jan 20th 2021, sometime in the afternoon (individual #1). They will most likely arrest him at Mar Logo, I don't think extradition is required on federal charges, then take him back to NY for arraignment and bail, a condition of bail will be a gag order, Donald will violate it.
> 
> Joe is gonna wonder where the charges are and so will others like Michael Cohen, who will be getting out as Donald goes in, Cohen is doing time at home, but Donald is immune, remember... BTW that and the state of NY criminal charges should keep Donald tied down and up until other charges are lined up, it will be a long line too.


It will not be easy to jail a former president, not hard to prosecute. Deportation and exile would be acceptable.
FUCK trump’s.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It will not be easy to jail a former president, not hard to prosecute. Deportation and exile would be acceptable.
> FUCK trump’s.


I hope exile isn't in Scotland as Trump has said it might. He'll need a lot of protection!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It will not be easy to jail a former president, not hard to prosecute. Deportation and exile would be acceptable.
> FUCK trump’s.


Happens in other democratic countries all the time, the South Korean president just went back in the slammer. No man is above the law and that principle must be upheld now with Trump more so than at any other time in American history. He will get his day(s) in court and will be convicted by a jury. He has a large fanatical following of heavily armed terrorists, so he will do is time in maximum security and since he has government secrets, he will do that time in solitary, a supermax fits the bill perfectly, no club fed for Donald, no golf either, but they do have padded cells for the insane.

The only reason Joe, Clinton and Obama are not in jail now is because of the courts, judges and no evidence of wrong doing after repeated investigations and even attempts to smear and frame Biden that lead to impeachment. Justice not only needs to be done, it needs to be seen to be done.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 3, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I dropped mine off at a curbside box and tracked it online to make sure it was received. Ain't technology somethin!?


BTW, can you tell I live in a blue state? Voting options and access has been expanded to the point that there are very few barriers left for most citizens who want to do it, even if it's just a passing interest. Juxtaposing this with a red state, it's like we live in different countries. How proud the GOP and their voters must be.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

This election isn't about the next four years. It's about the next four millennia | Bill McKibben


Time is running out to act on global heating. Electing Donald Trump the first time cost us dearly; a second term would be catastrophic




www.theguardian.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> BTW, can you tell I live in a blue state? Voting options and access has been expanded to the point that there are very few barriers left for most citizens who want to do it, even if it's just a passing interest. Juxtaposing this with a red state, it's like we live in different countries. How proud the GOP and their voters must be.


We can buy cars online and get them delivered to our homes. There is no reason anyone should have to wait for 8 hours to vote.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323633972543303680


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323633972543303680


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I hope exile isn't in Scotland as Trump has said it might. He'll need a lot of protection!


ohhhhhhhh Schuylaar has considered just the place..'Isle of Wight'..i heard the inbreds are really crazy there and somehow the name seems fitting for a white nationalist.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Republicans publicly silent, privately disgusted by Trump’s election threats


Their response is shocking but unsurprising.




www.politico.com





*Republicans publicly silent, privately disgusted by Trump’s election threats*
*Their response is shocking but unsurprising.*

At rallies across the Midwest and Sun Belt swing states, President Donald Trump has been openly discussing murky schemes to prevent legitimate ballots from being counted, escalating threats to disenfranchise millions of American as the weeks-long voting season ends tonight and his pathway to reelection becomes increasingly narrow.

“The Election should end on Nov. 3, not weeks later!” the president said on Friday. He repeated the claim at an event in Dubuque, Iowa on Sunday, adding falsely, “That’s the way it's been, and that’s the way it should be.”

Democrats have been clear in their condemnations of the president’s comments, which they consider the most worrisome of Trump’s four years in office, which were often marked by anti-democratic rhetoric.

“When Donald Trump says, ‘I think I deserve a third term, or I think the election should end on election night, that’s the way it’s always been,’ I don’t think he’s joking. I think we should take him deadly seriously,” said Democratic senator and top Joe Biden surrogate Chris Coons. He compared Trump’s statements to aspiring autocrats in young democracies that he dealt with when he was chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee’s Subcommittee on African Affairs. “We would rally the international community and say, ‘No, you should not do that. It’s not a good idea. That violates the norms of democracy.’”

But most Republicans, from critics to allies of Trump, have remained publicly silent. It’s not new for Trump’s party brethren to duck and cover when he says something troubling. But after five years of perfecting the art of explaining how they “didn’t see the tweet” — the much parodied talking point to which Republicans on Capitol Hill often resort — it is shocking but not surprising that they aren’t speaking up now, even when the integrity of America’s electoral system is under attack by their party’s leader.
*more...*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unless Donald fires the entire SDNY prosecutors office, he will most likely have at least one indictment filed against him and have a judge issue an arrest warrant for him on Jan 20th 2021, sometime in the afternoon (individual #1). They will most likely arrest him at Mar Logo, I don't think extradition is required on federal charges, then take him back to NY for arraignment and bail, a condition of bail will be a gag order, Donald will violate it.
> 
> Joe is gonna wonder where the charges are and so will others like Michael Cohen, who will be getting out as Donald goes in, Cohen is doing time at home, but Donald is immune, remember... BTW that and the state of NY criminal charges should keep Donald tied down and up until other charges are lined up, it will be a long line too.


wouldn't he minimally have to answer where the $1B of his campaign funds went?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Republicans publicly silent, privately disgusted by Trump’s election threats
> 
> 
> Their response is shocking but unsurprising.
> ...


i'm shocked did they sign their names so they can say they were on the right side of history before the election is over? they only have a few more hours..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

He’s at the rnc offices in va and he looks whipped.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

I bet Shell are hoping for a Trump win:








Shell’s climate poll on Twitter backfires spectacularly


Oil giant accused of gaslighting after asking users: ‘What are you willing to change?’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I bet Shell are hoping for a Trump win:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exxon needs to gtf away from him.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Exxon needs to gtf away from him.


Yeah, a lot of nervous oil men today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Yeah, a lot of nervous oil men today.


I saw that tweet he made regarding his call to them for $30million. It disappeared after a few seconds and the ceo, I think, said oh no no there was no call lol ask @hanimmal , I can’t remember shit, literally lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> ohhhhhhhh Schuylaar has considered just the place..'Isle of Wight'..i heard the inbreds are really crazy there and somehow the name seems fitting for a white nationalist.
> View attachment 4732790


He’d trade Barron for a window view.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> In all the excitement, don't forget to vote!


done.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> I bet Shell are hoping for a Trump win:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my answer: to wind and natural gas you fvcks and get rid of YOU..what a shitty thing to ask..go fvck yourself if you think you are an individual


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It will not be easy to jail a former president, not hard to prosecute. Deportation and exile would be acceptable.
> FUCK trump’s.


he's not long for this earth.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he's not long for this earth.


Can't see him reaching 80. He'll likely end up the way Epstein did, dead in a cell and nobody knows how it happened.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Can't see him reaching 80. He'll likely end up the way Epstein did, dead in a cell and nobody knows how it happened.


he has way too many people who want to see him dead.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> my answer: to wind and natural gas you fvcks and get rid of YOU..what a shitty thing to ask..go fvck yourself if you think you are an individual


Do you have a problem with energy derived from wind power? It's not a complete answer but would provide good clean energy to meet about 5-10% of the nation's needs.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 3, 2020)

fvcker got away with murder plain and simple..

Miami Police officials said Tuesday that Aristides had retired from the department..









Miami Cop's Wife Who Was Trapped in SUV Died of Accidental Heat Stroke: Autopsy


The death of a Miami Police officer’s wife who became trapped in the back seat of his department-issued SUV for hours was caused by heat stroke and has been ruled an accident, according to a medical examiner’s report. The report from the Miami-Dade Medical Examiner on the death of Clara Paulino...




www.nbcmiami.com





at least they did the public the service of asking him to resign..you should only know what goes on in those departments.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2020)

Dumb Dumb Don Jr. got into the crayons again .... 

Fucking family of retards.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

Republican senators reach out to Biden as security officials say vote was ‘secure’


Follow the latest updates




www.independent.co.uk





*Final polls put Biden above Trump with significant national lead*
A final poll released by YouGov placed Biden nine points ahead of Trump in a national average, with a 3.2 percent margin of error. The polling site also predicted Mr Biden would receive 382 votes in the Electoral College, stating it was 95 percent confident the former vice president would fall into a range of 314-412 electoral voters. At least 270 electoral votes are required to secure the White House. 

Trump is finished


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Report: Trump Is Terrified About Going to Prison After Losing the Election, as He Should Be


The president is said to be not only worried about “existing investigations” but new federal probes into matters we don’t even know about yet.




www.vanityfair.com





*REPORT: TRUMP IS TERRIFIED ABOUT GOING TO PRISON AFTER LOSING THE ELECTION, AS HE SHOULD BE*
*The president is said to be not only worried about “existing investigations” but new federal probes into matters we don’t even know about yet.*

In September 2019, Donald Trump’s lawyers debuted a bold new legal argument. Attempting to quash a subpoena from the Manhattan District Attorney’s office, which had requested eight years of tax returns to determine if the Trump Organization has falsified business records relating to payouts made to a porn star and a Playboy model, the president’s attorneys insisted that such a request was unconstitutional because the founding fathers believed sitting presidents should not be subject to the criminal process, which would “distract the president” from his duties. Pressed by a judge on this argument, and the hypothetical Trump busted out during the 2016 election—that he could “stand in the middle of Fifth Avenue and shoot somebody” and not “lose any voters”—attorney William Consovoy insisted that yes, that kind of thing would fall under this concept of “presidential immunity,” i.e. Trump could put a bullet in a random pedestrian and avoid prosecution until moving out of the White House.

Unsurprisingly, actual legal experts weren’t convinced of this argument and neither was the Supreme Court, which ruled last July, in the words of Reuters, “that there are limits to the powers of the presidency and stoutly reaffirmed the principle that not even the president is above the law.” Still, Trump’s lackeys, which include the Attorney General of the United States, have done their part to shield him from situations wherein he could be convicted of a variety of crimes, getting him through almost an entire term without an embarrassing situation wherein a sitting president is, say, found guilty of falsifying business records regarding a hush money payment he made to an adult-film star.

Unfortunately for Trump, if he loses the 2020 election, he’ll no longer be able to use the staff of the Justice Department as his personal lawyers. That’s a worrisome thing for a guy who’s potentially committed numerous crimes, and we know this because Trump is reportedly soiling himself in fear over what he might be prosecuted for, and maybe go to jail over, after he leaves office. Per the New York Times:

Seldom far from Mr. Trump’s thoughts, however, is the possibility of defeat—and the potential consequences of being ejected from the White House. In unguarded moments, Mr. Trump has for weeks told advisers that he expects to face intensifying scrutiny from prosecutors if he loses. He is concerned not only about existing investigations in New York, but the potential for new federal probes as well, according to people who have spoken with him.

As The New Yorker’s Jane Mayer wrote in an article published over the weekend, the world awaiting Trump when and if he loses the election is a dark one, and not just because he’ll no longer have a taxpayer-funded staff at his disposal to lie for him:

Given that more than a dozen investigations and civil suits involving Trump are currently under way, he could be looking at an endgame even more perilous than the one confronted by Nixon. The Presidential historian Michael Beschloss said of Trump, “If he loses, you have a situation that’s not dissimilar to that of Nixon when he resigned. Nixon spoke of the cell door clanging shut.” Trump has famously survived one impeachment, two divorces, six bankruptcies, twenty-six accusations of sexual misconduct, and an estimated four thousand lawsuits. Few people have evaded consequences more cunningly. That run of good luck may well end, perhaps brutally, if he loses to Joe Biden. Even if Trump wins, grave legal and financial threats will loom over his second term.

Two of the investigations into Trump are being led by powerful state and city law-enforcement officials in New York. Cyrus Vance, Jr., the Manhattan District Attorney, and Letitia James, New York’s attorney general, are independently pursuing potential criminal charges related to Trump’s business practices before he became President. Because their jurisdictions lie outside the federal realm, any indictments or convictions resulting from their actions would be beyond the reach of a Presidential pardon. Trump’s legal expenses alone are likely to be daunting. (By the time Bill Clinton left the White House, he’d racked up more than ten million dollars in legal fees.) And Trump’s finances are already under growing strain. During the next four years, according to a stunning recent Times report, Trump—whether reëlected or not—must meet payment deadlines for more than three hundred million dollars in loans that he has personally guaranteed; much of this debt is owed to such foreign creditors as Deutsche Bank. Unless he can refinance with the lenders, he will be on the hook.

“One of the reasons he’s so crazily intent on winning is all the speculation that prosecutors will go after him,” author Barbara Res told Mayer. “It would be a very scary spectre.”

Of course, when he’s not worrying about losing to Biden (“Man, it’s going to be embarrassing if I lose to this guy,” he has reportedly told advisers, according to the Times) and maybe going to prison, Trump tells himself he’s going to win, as do his sycophantic advisers who keep him in a protective bubble wherein he’ll be reelected in a landslide and also be named People’s Sexiest Man Alive 2020. Per the Times:
*more...*


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Report: Trump Is Terrified About Going to Prison After Losing the Election, as He Should Be
> 
> 
> The president is said to be not only worried about “existing investigations” but new federal probes into matters we don’t even know about yet.
> ...


I wonder how long after Trump is out of the WH before he is indicted/arrested.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

Where the fuck is Barr and what has he been up to?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Where the fuck is Barr and what has he been up to?


On his way to Moscow?


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Republican senators reach out to Biden as security officials say vote was ‘secure’
> 
> 
> Follow the latest updates
> ...


 Not even close.


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Scroll up 5 posts....looks like we're thinking the same


No were not. Trump is going to win my man


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

adower said:


> No were not. Trump is going to win my man


No chance. The only thing he's going to win is a prison sentence.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2020)

adower said:


> No were not. Trump is going to win my man


So you think it will be four more years before he gets indicted and jailed.


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> No chance. The only thing he's going to win is a prison sentence.


Doubt it. Another 4 years. Mark my words


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So you think it will be four more years before he gets indicted and jailed.


You mean hunter Biden?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

adower said:


> Doubt it. Another 4 years. Mark my words


It ain't looking good so far. What's gonna win it for Trump do you think?


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> It ain't looking good so far. What's gonna win it for Trump do you think?


Everyone basing their predictions on early vote. Republican vote always is strong day of.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

89 - 72 I don't like how close this is.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dumb Dumb Don Jr. got into the crayons again ....
> 
> Fucking family of retards.
> 
> View attachment 4733145


Man he has been taking troll notes from the politics section on RIU.


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

It’s not going to be close the red wave is coming!


----------



## Sativied (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> 89 - 72 I don't like how close this is.


131-100... I’m a few hours ahead in the future, still don’t like how close it is.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

Sativied said:


> 131-100... I’m a few hours ahead in the future, still don’t like how close it is.


131-108 now.....way too close!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

The republican party killed America tonight.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The republican party killed America tonight.


Apparently Trump has tax rises planned for everyone except the rich. That'll go down well.....


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

This is stealing a election on a industrial scale.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

The criminals own the electronic voting system, catching on?


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Take the loss like a man. The best man will win. Trump 2020!


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> 131-108 now.....way too close!


Jump on the red wave sir!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

adower said:


> Take the loss like a man. The best man will win. Trump 2020!


Dance in the sun while you can, the rain will be coming soon and it will be a hard rain.


----------



## adower (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dance in the sun while you can, the rain will be coming soon and it will be a hard rain.


If by some chance trump lost I wouldn’t complain. It is what it is


----------



## Moose Moss (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald will wait until after the election to fire Fauci, he will work for a network, then Joe. Perhaps if Donald loses the election though, he might only be concerned with saving his ego and ass, he could forget everything else. I'm sure Fauci has enough accumulated vacation and sick time to tide him over...
> 
> Fauci vs the herd, of moral morons.
> *Rift between Fauci and White House bursts open*
> ...


----------



## Moose Moss (Nov 3, 2020)

Haha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The criminals own the electronic voting system, catching on?


This was expected, Trump will lead in the early voting, it's still 270 in the end. I don't see any evidence of electronic vote rigging yet, just mass stupidity, situation normal.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 3, 2020)

adower said:


> Jump on the red wave sir!


I'd rather cut my nuts off with a rusty knife. Trump is out for himself. You and every other American matters to him only until you've voted, then they can die in a doorway for all he cares.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Moose Moss said:


> Haha


tard


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2020)

Figured I would tap into the Universe and put the root on that orange dickhead ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2020)

Don jr. Got snubbed by daddy Dumbfuck ...
BWHAHAHAHA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323527158816333824


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figured I would tap into the Universe and put the root on that orange dickhead ...
> 
> View attachment 4733369


If Trump were to get re elected you would be in economic collapse by spring with a frozen banking system, nobody's banking or credit cards would be working and there would be banks closed. If you thought covid was bad wait until fucking near every business in America collapses as the economy goes into free fall. Who would staff out Trump's new administration?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If Trump were to get re elected you would be in economic collapse by spring with a frozen banking system, nobody's banking or credit cards would be working and would be banks closed. If you thought covid was bad wait until fucking near every business in America collapses as the economy goes into free fall. Who would staff out Trump's new administration?


Hoping there is an underground railroad to being a beer guzzling canadian .... beauty aye !

I like maple syrup
Hate hockey ( sorry ) 
Can’t speak french ... expect for “ Poly Vu a Humma Humma “ 

Dammit im fucked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Hoping there is an underground railroad to being a beer guzzling canadian .... beauty aye !
> 
> I like maple syrup
> Hate hockey ( sorry )
> ...


Tip: Get a Canadian bank account if you think your banking system will go tits up like 2008, dunno if interac will work but you should be able to wire cash, to where I wouldn't know. Our banking system should survive, though our economy will get hammered, but won't collapse. Remember if Donald wins again such a thing is a near certainty and he is incapable of resolving it, only making it much worse. If you are permitted to do such a thing and have the extra cash, it might be a way to survive, provided you can access your cash. In 2008 America came with in a hairs breath of the banking system freezing up. If it ever happened under Trump you would be fucked and the beautiful dream would quickly become a nightmare.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 3, 2020)

Trying to learn the slang too ....

“ Oy ,that bitch looks like a *squatch *! “
“ Good Morning , you *hoser *“ 
“ Hey *putain* .... what fucking time is it ? “ 
“ Yo *chucklehead , *where can i get some of that famous “ moose piss “ you call beer at ? “ 

Still working on it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 3, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trying to learn the slang too ....
> 
> “ Oy ,that bitch looks like a *squatch *! “
> “ Good Morning , you *hoser *“
> ...


You'll do fine, ya can't tell a drunk American from a Canadian, if Trump wins you might have some luck applying as a refugee, but get in line quick! I'm afraid if Donald gets in again Canada wouldn't be a safe place, Donald would be omnipotent and an invasion would be long coming. Canada would probably start building nukes


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Where the fuck is Barr and what has he been up to?


Obstructing justice.



Stone_Free said:


> On his way to Moscow?


Looking for more 'evidence'?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Moose Moss said:


> View attachment 4733359


You’re a dick 
He’s losing and crying


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

Now that the GOP has strangled America in her sleep, tRUmp gets to rape her corpse.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Now that the GOP has strangled America in her sleep, tRUmp gets to rape her corpse.




Im in Michigan and there is still a whole lot of folks like me who have voted by mail that are still being reported. But who knows, it isn't over until its over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

Now do you understand why all that Mitch and the Senate were interested in was packing the courts since before tRUmp was even installed.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Now do you understand why all that Mitch and the Senate were interested in was packing the courts since before tRUmp was even installed.


And why they worked so hard with their Tea Party nonsense in 2010 to own the census and gerrymandering to get to today.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Now do you understand why all that Mitch and the Senate were interested in was packing the courts since before tRUmp was even installed.


I think us “normal” people saw that.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2020)

Trump is not the disease, he is a symptom of what's wrong with this country. I just can't believe after 4 years of trump he still pulling half the country's votes, that there is very telling of where we are as a country. Sad times.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

The gloves will come off now, welcome to herd immunity to start, tRUmp loves death and suffering.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Trump is not the disease, he is a symptom of what's wrong with this country. I just can't believe after 4 years of trump he still pulling half the country's votes, that there is very telling of where we are as a country. Sad times.



That's cute that you still believe the vote totals are real.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> That's cute that you still believe the vote totals are real.


I don't know what to believe but I know sitting president calling are election a fraud and that he already won/and dems are trying to steal election at 2am following election day is just completely fucked and wrong. Also talking about going to the Supreme Court when they are still doing the 1st count is insane. This guy knows no bounds. Not here to bicker and fight with anyone just wanted to vent my thoughts.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The gloves will come off now, welcome to herd immunity to start, tRUmp loves death and suffering.


cruelty is the point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I don't know what to believe but I know sitting president calling are election a fraud and that he already won/and dems are trying to steal election at 2am following election day is just completely fucked and wrong. Also talking about going to the Supreme Court when they are still doing the 1st count is insane. This guy knows no bounds. Not here to bicker and fight with anyone just wanted to vent my thoughts.


Your POV is correct, you are not insane, they are and the madness is not done with the people any more than covid is. This is not over I believe Biden will win and if he does you will survive, in misery, but you will get through to 2022. If Donald wins you are finished as a country within a year and a collapsed economy by spring with nobody's banking or credit cards working by summer. The covid death toll will be well over a million by spring and headed for 2 million by summer, unless red states control the spread, their medical systems will collapse and medical staff will strike or quit.

This election is an extensional choice, as well as a moral one, you will be very lucky to squeak through, many Americans think they can indulge in the luxury of racism, bigotry and self delusion and not pay a terrible price, the bill is now due.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The gloves will come off now, welcome to herd immunity to start, tRUmp loves death and suffering.


They’ve been working on herd immunity already. 
Trump won’t win and he’ll make Biden’s job incredibly difficult. Making a way for the reds to try to take back in 2024.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2020)

Turning America to a shithole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

tRUmp will destroy all of the so called safety nets of society. Covid relief will dry up, then the unemployment will run out, they will kill the ACA, welfare cuts will be coming, next up social security,medicare and medicaid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

Don't forget, more tax cuts for the rich.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Turning America to a shithole.


Not if Joe and a bare majority of Americans have anything to say about it. Lincoln was great because he saved the Union from a nearly impossible situation, when liberals dig their heels in they persist through generations, you cannot kill an idea, even a bad one like the confederacy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp will destroy all of the so called safety nets of society. Covid relief will dry up, then the unemployment will run out, they will kill the ACA, welfare cuts will be coming, next up social security,medicare and medicaid.


You are 100% correct, a banking collapse, an economic collapse and wide spread destitution. The stock market should be OK though, most are vested overseas where governments are sane, everybody else is fucked though.

Cross your fingers and toes over the next hours and days, your life is on the line, if Trump wins 1 million covid dead by next spring and going for 2 with collapsed healthcare systems all over the red states.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 4, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Trump is not the disease, he is a symptom of what's wrong with this country. I just can't believe after 4 years of trump he still pulling half the country's votes, that there is very telling of where we are as a country. Sad times.


In normal times Biden wouldn't even be running. I want him to win but he ain't gonna solve America's issues, there needs to be bigger change than he'd be ready to implement. Maybe Harris will take over from him in 2024, if the Dems win this one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2020)

Nothing says tRUmp is more popular than 2016 than adding 3 fences around the white house and boarding up downtown DC, you can almost feel the love in the air.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2020)

*Four Proud Boys Members Stabbed in Brawl Near White House After Election, Reports Say .... *

First .... BWHAHAHAHA ! 


Three men and one woman who identify as members of the ultra-right-wing Proud Boys group were stabbed near the White House in the early hours after Election Day, according to multiple reports.

Police told NBC Washington that a fight broke out around 2:30 a.m. near the intersection of 14th Street and New York Avenue Northwest—a few blocks from the White House campus. The four were stabbed and hospitalized, according to police, but their injuries are not believed to be life-threatening.

The victims have not been formally identified, with police only saying that they are linked to the pro-Trump right-wing group. However, the _New York Post_ reported that one of the injured men is Proud Boys leader, Enrique Tarrio. Bevelyn Beatty, who gained notoriety after dumping paint over a Black Lives Matter mural outside Trump Tower, was also reportedly hurt.


A video posted on YouTube appears to show the start of incident as a brawl breaks out on a sidewalk. Glass can be heard smashing and, after the fight breaks up, one man can be seen bleeding profusely from his neck and a woman shouts: “They stabbed me!” The victims are then seen informing the police what happened and asking for medical assistance.

In a tweet confirming a stabbing, D.C. police said they’re on the lookout for three suspects—two men wearing black clothing, and one woman wearing what they described as “black sweatpants with white stripe, orange leggings and a dark gray coat.” Cops said the woman had a knife.

D.C. Police were on high-alert on Election Day and were filmed scrapping with protesters at Black Lives Matter Plaza on Tuesday evening as people waited for results of the 2020 presidential election. It’s not known if the stabbing had any connection to earlier demonstrations.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/h5jBUUj


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Now do you understand why all that Mitch and the Senate were interested in was packing the courts since before tRUmp was even installed.


and if he has his way you will soon understand that he's paying off his debts from our SS Trust Fund..the other promise to middle class as a huge tax cut was NO MORE SOCIAL SECURITY taken out of your pay check.

let that sink in.

soon the 80 and 90 year olds will be housed outside of town at a lavish, unparalleled Trump property all expenses paid Platinum Plan..smoke in the tree line..smoke gets in your eyes.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://imgur.com/a/h5jBUUj


she knows she's the third lady right? right behind #1 Ivana and #2 Ivana (Ivanka's real name).


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 4, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> she knows she's the third lady right? right behind #1 Ivana and #2 Ivana (Ivanka's real name).


She must feel real awkward at family gatherings.....like a spare part who's outlived her usefulness....


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2020)

Biden wins Wisconsin


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2020)

Biden wins Michigan


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 4, 2020)

So with Biden 6 short what's next? Win NV?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 4, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


And if you'd told them that wearing N95 masks was illegal they'd be out wearing them. Dullards.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 4, 2020)

Wondering where all that worthless Trump Swag - Hats , Shirts , Gold foil dollar bills and assorted crap will go .... I’m sure goodwill will say no.

Don’t throw in ocean - dolphins hate trump too. 
Maybe toss in your leaf burn piles after you wipe your tears. For every piece of trump shit burned an angel gets their wings .... I believe over 200,000 are due.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering where all that worthless Trump Swag - Hats , Shirts , Gold foil dollar bills and assorted crap will go .... I’m sure goodwill will say no.
> 
> Don’t throw in ocean - dolphins hate trump too.
> Maybe toss in your leaf burn piles after you wipe your tears. For every piece of trump shit burned an angel gets their wings .... I believe over 200,000 are due.


They will be collectables, like Nazi paraphernalia, like an old swastika flag hanging on @Bugeye 's wall.


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2020)

I was going t


DIY-HP-LED said:


> They will be collectables, like Nazi paraphernalia, like an old swastika flag hanging on @Bugeye 's wall.


o say the same. Till their dying day they will say Trump was the best president ever and got robbed.

That is unless the Supreme Court decides to tilt the table.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 4, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> In normal times Biden wouldn't even be running. I want him to win but he ain't gonna solve America's issues, there needs to be bigger change than he'd be ready to implement. Maybe Harris will take over from him in 2024, if the Dems win this one.


I support much of what the so-called progressive left want. I have to say, though, look at the election results and tell me that this country is ready to enact them.

I think the 2024 is still too early. Harris is a smart politician and I trust her judgement. Just wait for the 10% of the Democratic Party who call themselves "Progressives" to act as though they know what to do. They haven't won a single seat in a contested district. They only win in safe Democratic districts. Until they start winning against competitive Republican challengers, they can't be taken very seriously.


----------



## printer (Nov 4, 2020)

You can't deveate too far from the middle in one step, people get nervous (and rightly so). Think boiled frog instead. Show that you can manage, bring about a reasonable amount of change in a set period of time and you will have people behind you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 4, 2020)

Let's not forget the horrific insult to minorities, as half of America told them who they really are, they also told their fellow white Americans and the world. Nobody is going to compromise with them over racism and bigotry, those days are done, not the democrats, minorities are too powerful a force in the party these days.

The republicans tried Jim Crow on the majority of Americans in this election, there will be a reckoning for this one day with changed election laws and voting rights.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Analysis: Millions of White voters are once again showing who they are


Millions of White voters are once again showing who they are and -- spoiler -- it's not really that great for America, but in particular for Black and brown people.




www.cnn.com





*Millions of White voters are once again showing who they are*

Washington (CNN)Millions of White voters are once again showing who they are and -- spoiler -- it's not really that great for America, but in particular for Black and brown people.

The miasmic uncertainty hanging over the 2020 presidential election, as hundreds of thousands of legal votes in key battleground states continue to be counted, is damning, even if Democrat Joe Biden ekes out a victory.

For one thing, despite four years of President Donald Trump -- that is, of a man who has made White nationalism a central part of his administration and whose abject negligence in the face of a pandemic has contributed to more than 230,000 dead -- millions of voters are turning out for him.

White voters, especially. While early exit polls (which, it's important to underscore, are notoriously mercurial) indicate that Trump may receive more support from voters of color this year than he did in 2016, the more significant story is that his White base seems sturdy.

As the political scientist Melanye Price wrote in October of the Trump campaign's efforts to court Black men, "Even if Black male Republican support increases in 2020, most of the responsibility for a second Trump victory will be attributable to White voters."

Indeed, one thing that this week has clarified is the lengths to which many White Americans are willing to go in order to protect their Whiteness, to centralize it, even after a summer that saw unprecedented support for the Black Lives Matter movement.

*But that's only a piece of why the election is so shameful.*
That the contest appears as tight as it does speaks to the relative success of the Republican Party, the minority party, at holding on to power via maneuvering such as disenfranchisement, gerrymandering and voter suppression, which disproportionately affect voters of color, who overwhelmingly back the Democratic Party.

For instance, one state that had pundits on edge was Florida. Many wondered whether it might go into Biden's column, given the direction of preelection polling. Ultimately, Trump won the state by a wafer-thin margin. His victory, though, was helped by the fact that many people didn't have access to the ballot box.

After 65% of Floridians voted in 2018 to restore voting rights to former felons, the state's "Republican-led legislature and governor then decided to overrule the will of the voters by creating new obstacles for former felons to vote, especially paying fees and fines," Julio Capó Jr. and Melba V. Pearson wrote on Tuesday for The Washington Post, calling the move "a 21st-century version of Jim Crow." "In many ways, it amounts to a poll tax by a new name. Some estimates indicated 1.4 million Floridians would have received their right to vote back. But as a result of the legislature's actions, only about 300,000 of them were eligible to register to vote."

Similarly, the Mississippi Free Press' Ashton Pittman recently reported that, over the summer, election officials in Madison County "quietly rezoned" 2,000 mostly Black and Hispanic voters out of a majority-White precinct into a cramped majority non-White precinct with few parking spaces, in what many believe is a means of making the area solidly Republican.

"My view is that this is being done to discourage minorities from voting," Carol Mann, a Democratic candidate for District 1 election commissioner, told the Mississippi Free Press. "These streets and these apartment complexes, and I can tell you having gone through all of them and knocking on doors in this area, are vastly majority African American."
While galling, these two connected elements of the election -- White voters' buoying of Trump, the jockeying of a minority party to maintain control of a country that increasingly rejects it -- aren't surprising. Arguably, they reveal what America has always been.

Or as the African American studies professor Eddie S. Glaude Jr. says in a video that's been recirculating this week, "It's easy for us to place it all on Donald Trump's shoulders. ... (But) this is us."


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 4, 2020)

printer said:


> You can't deveate too far from the middle in one step, people get nervous (and rightly so). Think boiled frog instead. Show that you can manage, bring about a reasonable amount of change in a set period of time and you will have people behind you.


It's called incrementalism and to me, it's what being a liberal progressive is all about. What our so-called "Progressives" are is radical. They adovcate rapid change. I'm not against rapid change, I'm against poor governance and I'm against suppressing the will of the majority. Bernie Sanders, for example was both of those. I am in complete sympathy with moderate conservatives who were driven to Trump because they thought Democrats were like Sanders or worse. I can't forgive them for supporting Trump but willing to move on if they are and find ways to meet common objectives, of which there are many.

Biden will have his hands full, what with the radical right who support fascism in the form of white power and the radical left who have no competency in government.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> In normal times Biden wouldn't even be running. I want him to win but he ain't gonna solve America's issues, there needs to be bigger change than he'd be ready to implement. Maybe Harris will take over from him in 2024, if the Dems win this one.


What I think is most important is for Biden to fight and win the propaganda war over the next couple years.

If we can't even agree on what facts are, it will be very difficult to make any real progress as a nation.

Fix propaganda (the shit that led to hate radio, Fox Trump tv, and all the propaganda trolls online(I would love a law that says politicians also much be sworn in (so they can't lie) during hearings)), while tackling dark money in politics, expose all the foreign nations attacking our democracy, rebuild the economy while unleashing every tool we have on the pandemic, Expose (and deal with) white supremacists throughout our government institutions (like the police), work out a pathway to fix the court debacle Trump and McConnell has left us (that can be a 2024 platform IMO), and rebuild our alliances with the world.

Secure more wins in 2022 for the Democratic party and ride off into the sunset in 2024 and let the real work for the future begin.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> What I think is most important is for Biden to fight and win the propaganda war over the next couple years.
> 
> If we can't even agree on what facts are, it will be very difficult to make any real progress as a nation.
> 
> ...



That's all well and good, get rid of propaganda. But swearing in a Politician will not stop anything. Have you ever been to a court trial? The cops swear to tell the truth while standing in front of the judge, and then lie their ass off on the witness stand. Many times the jurors say afterward that they knew the cops were lying. There is just no stopping the corruption that is going on with the pigs, and many politicians.

That's the main problem. When the POTUS is corrupt, everyone else thinks it's OK to do the same.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's all well and good, get rid of propaganda. But swearing in a Politician will not stop anything. Have you ever been to a court trial? The cops swear to tell the truth while standing in front of the judge, and then lie their ass off on the witness stand. Many times the jurors say afterward that they knew the cops were lying. There is just no stopping the corruption that is going on with the pigs, and many politicians.
> 
> That's the main problem. When the POTUS is corrupt, everyone else thinks it's OK to do the same.


The fish rots from the head down.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's all well and good, get rid of propaganda. But swearing in a Politician will not stop anything. Have you ever been to a court trial? The cops swear to tell the truth while standing in front of the judge, and then lie their ass off on the witness stand. Many times the jurors say afterward that they knew the cops were lying. There is just no stopping the corruption that is going on with the pigs, and many politicians.
> 
> That's the main problem. When the POTUS is corrupt, everyone else thinks it's OK to do the same.


At least then there is a record to hang them with when they lie. 

I am a big fan of accountability, especially with people we allow to have power in our society. I am hopeful Trump messed it up enough that it gets applied to everyone evenly. But am realistic about there being a lot of work to do to get to that point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 5, 2020)

Seems there are more outstanding votes in philly and most are mail in and early votes, those who stood in line early...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


>


you haven't seen anything until you've seen them wear a true leather mask no air holes- how do they breathe?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's all well and good, get rid of propaganda. But swearing in a Politician will not stop anything. Have you ever been to a court trial? The cops swear to tell the truth while standing in front of the judge, and then lie their ass off on the witness stand. Many times the jurors say afterward that they knew the cops were lying. There is just no stopping the corruption that is going on with the pigs, and many politicians.
> 
> That's the main problem. When the POTUS is corrupt, everyone else thinks it's OK to do the same.


that's why if you're ever in a situation where they got you in interview..guilty, innocent or anywhere in between; you ask for an attorney. period. you say nothing you do nothing you take no polygraph; you may end up in lockup until you get your attorney assigned..do you know how many innocent people go to jail or are on death row right now because of how they interrogate? so bad people actually confess to make them stop and go away.

*anything you say, can and will be used against you.*

i don't care if they harrass (and they will), won't let you smoke or have water it's all on tape. they tell you the other person already told them and you need to save yourself this is the only chance you'll get because everyone is going to want a deal- you better be first (i thought the other person just told you) THEY LIE THEIR ASSES OFF AND IT'S LEGAL..you owe them nothing and they're just looking for a bed to fill and say they did their jobs. doesn't matter if you're the right person or not.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 5, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that's why if you're ever in a situation where they got you in interview..guilty, innocent or anywhere in between; you ask for an attorney. period. you say nothing you do nothing you take no polygraph; you may end up in lockup until you get your attorney assigned..do you know how many innocent people go to jail or are on death row right now because of how they interrogate? so bad people actually confess to make them stop and go away.
> 
> *anything you say, can and will be used against you.*
> 
> i don't care if they harrass (and they will), won't let you smoke or have water it's all on tape. they tell you the other person already told them and you need to save yourself this is the only chance you'll get because everyone is going to want a deal- you better be first (i thought the other person just told you) THEY LIE THEIR ASSES OFF AND IT'S LEGAL..you owe them nothing and they're just looking for a bed to fill and say they did their jobs. doesn't matter if you're the right person or not.


I would love to see a law that grants every citizens free access to a attorney for life. And tax the wealthiest/corporations to pay for it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I would love to see a law that grants every citizens free access to a attorney for life. And tax the wealthiest/corporations to pay for it.


Wealthy people/corporations paying taxes? I almost fell over laughing.  

Republicans = waiting on that trickle down economy


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 5, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Wealthy people/corporations paying taxes? I almost fell over laughing.
> 
> Republicans = waiting on that trickle down economy


Meanwhile you have assholes like McConnell saying "The socialists want to take your jobs" and people believe that shit, they don't understand the basics of politics - socialists are about people, not corporations. McConnell is part of the American disease.
BTW I'm not arguing for socialism, just stating the fact that people like McConnell will tell lies to protect his corporate ass.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

Ask Amy: Woman wonders if family dog is racist


Dear Amy: I have been with my husband for three years. He is White and I am Black. His parents are wonderful to me, and often go out of their way to help us out. They treat me just like their own d…




www.denverpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Meanwhile you have assholes like McConnell saying "The socialists want to take your jobs" and people believe that shit, they don't understand the basics of politics - socialists are about people, not corporations. McConnell is part of the American disease.
> BTW I'm not arguing for socialism, just stating the fact that people like McConnell will tell lies to protect his corporate ass.


we can only hope that skin slip on his hand means his circulatory system is breaking down into organ failure and he will be dead soon; as ornery and evil as he, is Satan will be calling shortly..


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 5, 2020)

Stone_Free said:


> Meanwhile you have assholes like McConnell saying "The socialists want to take your jobs" and people believe that shit, they don't understand the basics of politics - socialists are about people, not corporations. McConnell is part of the American disease.
> BTW I'm not arguing for socialism, just stating the fact that people like McConnell will tell lies to protect his corporate ass.


they used to say 'motor cars' will take your job.


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 5, 2020)

*Mick Mulvaney, Donald Trump*’s former acting chief of staff who now serves as the US special envoy for Northern Ireland, said he expects the president to run again in 2024 if he loses to *Joe Biden.*
“I would absolutely expect the president to stay involved in politics and would absolutely put him on the shortlist of people who are likely to run in 2024,” Mulvaney said during a webinar hosted by an Irish think tank.
The president has also discussed a potential 2024 run with some of his aides, according to CNN.

Someone needs to whisper "Supermax prison" in Trump's lugholes....


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2020)

trump will have his hands full of righteous prosecutions in several jurisdictions. May take an estate in Russia, you think now?


----------



## Stone_Free (Nov 5, 2020)

President reasserts false claims about electoral fraud – as it happened


Battle for White House down to handful of states including Nevada, Georgia and Pennsylvania




www.theguardian.com





_In several swing states, late ballots will still be counted as long as they were postmarked by Election Day and received by Friday, according to state law. They include Nevada, where 4,518 ballots arrived after Election Day, as well as North Carolina (2,95 and Pennsylvania, (3,439). But in other states — such as Arizona, where 864 ballots were delayed, and Georgia, where 853 were delayed — votes that did not reach election officials by Nov. 3 will be disqualified
Because the counts are not done in those states, it is unclear whether undelivered ballots would have made a difference in deciding the presidential election. But the delivery failures highlight the risks in relying on the mail service to deliver ballots close to Election Day._

How ironic it would be if Trump lost because he defunded the USPS and votes for him didn't get counted


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 5, 2020)

Anderson Cooper getting savage ..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324505436695883777


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 6, 2020)

Wow
Watch Stephen almost break down & cry over that cocksucker Trump's most recent actions
I can relate


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 6, 2020)

"Donald Trump tried to kill something tonight"

Colbert speaks truth and pulls no punches when he describes Trump's lying diatribe last night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> "Donald Trump tried to kill something tonight"
> 
> Colbert speaks truth and pulls no punches when he describes Trump's lying diatribe last night.


Patriot Stephen, ya gotta care to be one.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 6, 2020)

Steve Bannon's Lawyers Want to Withdraw from Criminal Case | Law & Crime


The day after Steve Bannon mused about beheading FBI Director Christopher Wray and Dr. Anthony Fauci, the Trump loyalist's powerhouse lawyers asked a federal judge on Friday to postpone a hearing scheduled for Monday because they intend to withdraw from his criminal case.




lawandcrime.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

At least 5 people in Trump's orbit, including his chief of staff, have tested positive for Covid-19


At least five people within President Donald Trump's orbit have tested positive for coronavirus, including his chief of staff and a top campaign aide, becoming the latest administration officials to be infected with the virus after a string of outbreaks in the West Wing.




www.cnn.com





*White House chief of staff tests positive for coronavirus*

(CNN)White House chief of staff Mark Meadows has tested positive for coronavirus, two officials confirm to CNN.

Meadows told people after the election that he had coronavirus, but it wasn't clear when he first tested positive, according to the sources. He had traveled with President Donald Trump on Sunday and Monday.
He was also at the White House election party on Tuesday and came into close contact with members of the President's family.
White House officials are now alarmed, given Meadows has been around other staffers while potentially contagious, one aide tells CNN.
Bloomberg was the first to report about the test.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

How stupid would you feel if you were Meadows...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

They broke and Donald will freak on them
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








GOP leaders, demand that Trump stop his outrageous assault on America's vote now | CNN


Joshua Douglas writes Trump's baseless claims of voter fraud and that the election is being stolen from him, as his ability to reach 270 electoral votes decreases, is dangerous and Republican leaders need to openly condemn Trump's claims fully.




www.cnn.com





*GOP leaders, demand that Trump stop his outrageous assault on America's vote now*

(CNN)In 2019, incumbent Republican Kentucky Gov. Matt Bevin was down in the vote totals to challenger Democrat Andy Beshear by about 5,000 votes out of around 1.4 million votes cast. But Bevin refused to concede, claiming unspecific election "irregularities," with no evidence whatsoever.

Sound familiar?
Bevin acknowledged defeat only after several prominent Republicans told him to produce evidence of election fraud or else concede the race.

Although nothing is official until state election authorities certify the results, the Electoral College votes on December 14 and Congress counts those votes on January 6, the continuing, lawful vote tabulation in several states suggests that Donald Trump has lost his bid for reelection. It is now time for leading Republicans, such as Sens. Mitch McConnell and Lindsey Graham, as well as former President George W. Bush, to speak up. They must demand that Trump cease his dangerous language that casts doubt on the legitimacy of the election and -- unless he has real evidence -- end his baseless lawsuits that seek only to further undermine people's faith in the outcome.

The initial statement from McConnell on Wednesday was way too timid. Although he agreed that election officials must count all votes, he did not condemn Trump's incendiary rhetoric about going to the Supreme Court to stop the count -- a claim that has no reality in law or fact. McConnell declined to comment after Trump's inflammatory news conference on Thursday night, in which Trump made wild, unfounded accusations of election fraud, saying, "They're trying to steal an election, they're trying to rig an election, and we can't let that happen." Graham, of South Carolina, even backed Trump's lies.

Some Republicans have begun to distance themselves from Trump, but not boldly or unequivocally. Former New Jersey governor and Trump adviser Chris Christie merely said that there was "no basis" to make the argument on Tuesday night that Trump had won. Sen. Marco Rubio of Florida, without mentioning Trump by name, placidly tweeted, "The result of the presidential race will be known after every legally cast vote has been counted." Former Pennsylvania Sen. Rick Santorum said that Trump's language at Thursday's news conference was "shocking," but he did not wholly debunk Trump's unfounded conspiracy theories -- though he did at least say that the President should provide evidence of his claims.

But that's not good enough. We need a strong and absolute rebuke of this undermining of American democracy from Trump's most fervent supporters at the highest echelons of the Republican Party.

Of course, there's no legal requirement that a candidate concede. So long as the official vote totals are consistent with current trends and projections, former Vice President Joe Biden will assume the presidency on January 20, 2021, regardless of what Trump says.

But a concession could help the country move forward in a peaceful manner. It could help Trump supporters recognize that he lost legitimately. And it could renew people's faith in our electoral system.

That's what happened last year in Kentucky. There was a week of political turmoil as some people floated the idea that Bevin would try to contest the election in the Republican-controlled legislature. Bevin continued to claim "irregularities," suggesting that there were "thousands of absentee ballots that were illegally counted," voters being "incorrectly turned away," and "a number of machines that didn't work properly." But he had no evidence. Two Bevin voters then made unsubstantiated allegations of vote "hacking," again without evidence -- though Bevin promoted the voters' news conference.

But then prominent Kentuckians -- as well as journalists and others -- spoke out, ultimately leading Bevin to back off.
The same needs to occur now. Trump has signaled for months that he would not accept defeat. He said that in 2016, too.
But the situation is different now because, it appears, Trump has lost. The question of whether he will agree to a peaceful transfer of power is now squarely before us.

It's not enough for Democrats to oppose Trump's delegitimizing language. They have been doing it for years. It is not enough for journalists or election law professors to explain why Trump's message is so dangerous.

Republicans need to make a choice: How much do they value American democracy and the norms that must sustain it? The longer they wait, the longer Trump can create chaos among his supporters. The longer they wait, the more doubt he sows about the true winner of this election. The longer they wait, the more fragile our institutions will become.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

*Monologue: Down for the Count | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





Bill recaps the top stories of the week, including Oregon's drug decriminalization and Joe Biden's electoral victory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

*Losing Isn’t Easy, Especially for Donald Trump*





Jimmy reclaims the YMCA back from Donald Trump, a Biden spokesperson comments on having to potentially remove Trump from the White House, the votes continue to slowly trickle in, Wolf Blitzer gets his steps in, the Trump campaign was apparently totally unprepared to lose, prominent Republicans have begun to distance themselves from Trump’s dangerous rhetoric, and Jimmy breaks down why being #2 isn’t so bad for Trump, and interviews the guy who is in charge of conspiracies at the White House, Eric Stenerwalt (Andy Daly).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2020)

Some laughs and schadenfreude
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Election Knight Rises - Stephen Colbert's Election Night Special*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2020)

*Steve Schmidt: ‘At This Hour It’s Clear, These Races Should Be Called’ | Deadline | MSNBC*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 7, 2020)

I missed Biden’s speech. What did he say?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 7, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812450976670121985


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 7, 2020)

Trump and his gang sure have been quiet. Hope it’s this way for the next four years. When it’s over this is going to be a landslide on the electoral college AND by popular vote.

Sorry Trump YOU’RE FIRED!!! 

I’m sure Trump will sit in the corner and whine while Biden runs the country starting today


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2020)

BOO HOO MUTHA FUCKA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324846580147642369


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 7, 2020)

Rupert Murdoch-owned US outlets turn on Trump, urging him to act with 'grace'


Fox News, Wall Street Journal and New York Post all show stark change of tone as their former champion faces ‘presidential endgame’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## topcat (Nov 7, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> At least 5 people in Trump's orbit, including his chief of staff, have tested positive for Covid-19
> 
> 
> At least five people within President Donald Trump's orbit have tested positive for coronavirus, including his chief of staff and a top campaign aide, becoming the latest administration officials to be infected with the virus after a string of outbreaks in the West Wing.
> ...


Individual 1, the vector.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2020)

This is why I don't think Biden should meet with Trump in the WH.


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is why I don't think Biden should meet with Trump in the WH.


The entire WH should be fumigated and sterilized before anyone enters.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is why I don't think Biden should meet with Trump in the WH.


Show up in a hazmat suit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 7, 2020)

Finally, it's semi official, Biden won, America lives. 

*BIDEN WINS*


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2020)

LAME DUCK trump


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2020)

Fuckin loser


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2020)

Baby Trump’s statement after Biden win : 

'We all know why Joe Biden is rushing to falsely pose as the winner, and why his media allies are trying so hard to help him: they don't want the truth to be exposed,' the statement said.


'The simple fact is this election is far from over. Joe Biden has not been certified as the winner of any states, let alone any of the highly contested states headed for mandatory recounts, or states where our campaign has valid and legitimate legal challenges that could determine the ultimate victor. Legal votes decide who is president, not the news media.'

( yeah .... ok ) 

*Now shut the fuck up loser. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow ... the world is responding like it was New Year’s Eve .... LOL.

Old orange bastard must be livid at the attention and jubilation this has brought. I still suggest locking up Lincoln era silverware and presidential bed sheets. Grifters take what grifters take.

Looking for a proper song for end of “ Trumpargedon “

*ELO *never disappoints. Can’t wait to see them again on tour , It was great a couple years ago.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 9, 2020)

Well ... seems like the loser patrol *still* tries to claim victory in “ something... anything “.

Puppet Pence tried to add some Trump shine to Pfzier vaccine news EXCEPT company *never* were part of operation Warp Speed - so they quickly shut pence / trump claim down.

Time for the losers to pack up and GTFOH.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2020)

Esper out.








Trump Fires Mark Esper, Defense Secretary Who Opposed Use of Troops on U.S. Streets (Published 2020)


Mr. Esper’s removal was quickly followed by speculation that the president was not finished: The F.B.I. director and the C.I.A. director could be next, according to administration officials.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Esper out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another act of cowardice, desertion of his post, he should have made Trump fire him and show cause and publicly freak out on the way out with TV interviews. I would have recorded every call and meeting I had with the fucker, fuck presidential confidentiality, let him send the fucking G men after me, it will be fun in court and crowd funded too. Biden Pardon forth coming if required.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Esper out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the part that I am worried about. 


You combine this:





With this:





And this is what started the actual rioting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is the part that I am worried about.
> View attachment 4738061
> 
> You combine this:
> ...


I think Donald wants to use the insurrection act, Mitch would shit a brick and the house dungeon would fill immediately as inherent powers land like a thunder clap. Everybody has Georgia on their minds as the song goes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is the part that I am worried about.
> View attachment 4738061
> 
> You combine this:
> ...


Donald just needs to run the idea of the insurrection act by the base at his rallies and get them pumped with lock Joe up chants and such. It will be a feedback loop, they will gain the right and permission to do it from each other, a symbiosis. Donald will feel support for the idea in his "gut" after a few rallies...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> This is the part that I am worried about.
> View attachment 4738061
> 
> You combine this:
> ...


I think the WH journalist association should create and give out awards to Trumps press secretaries and flacks. Call it the "Flying Monkey" award for personal humiliation in service of a moron. Make a big event out of it complete with gold trophies. Also include it with the liar of the day/week/ month and year awards. Pence will always win the best bald face liar award, it's hard to beat experience and talent like that.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 9, 2020)

cat fights and hissy fits..









"Wrong": Ivanka Trump hits back at doctor's claim about Pfizer's COVID Warp Speed inclusion


The president's daughter defended Operation Warp Speed, saying that Pfizer's vaccine was a participant in the administration's program.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## topcat (Nov 9, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> The entire WH should be fumigated and sterilized before anyone enters.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> cat fights and hissy fits..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was wonderful. Ivanka tries to steal the spotlight by proclaiming how her daddy "helped Pfizer develop this virus quickly". The company said in response that they decided to reject funding for their research to avoid Trump's meddling getting in the way of their work. 

_"All the investments for R&D was made by Pfizer at risk. Dr. Jansen was emphasizing that last point," the spokesperson explained.

Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said in September that the company had declined R&D funding to "liberate" scientists from bureaucratic limitations.

"At the end of the day, it's only money. That will not break the company, although it is going to be painful because we are investing one billion and a half, at least, in COVID right now," Bourla previously told CBS News. "But the reason why I did it was because I wanted to liberate our scientists from any bureaucracy."_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

*Cuomo: Here’s what a president’s supposed to say in a pandemic*





CNN’s Chris Cuomo reacts to President-elect Joe Biden's remarks while addressing reporters after receiving a coronavirus briefing with Vice President-elect Kamala Harris.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2020)

trump is the first anti-American president


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> trump is the first anti-American president


Anti-christian, too. Anti-democracy, anti-constitution, anti-...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Anti-christian, too. Anti-democracy, anti-constitution, anti-...


Seems more Mitch's tune, Donald is in the corner with a dunce cap on farting loudly.


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2020)

If you like clean air and water, I don't. If you believe science, I don't. If you believe in free trade, I don't. It's the talk of a petulant seven year old. "I'm prezydint and you're not." So, there! I win! nyah, nyah.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2020)

I was going to wish my younger sister a Happy Birthday but then I remembered she told me she voted for Trump.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was going to wish my younger sister a Happy Birthday but then I remembered she told me she voted for Trump.


There’s always next year


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 10, 2020)

zeddd said:


> There’s always next year


Nah........once a deplorable always a deplorable.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

topcat said:


> Anti-christian, too. Anti-democracy, anti-constitution, anti-...


proof positive this country has been this way for forever..

some weak ass plants on this..


----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was going to wish my younger sister a Happy Birthday but then I remembered she told me she voted for Trump.


Sadly, I'm in the same boat with my sister, but these are the times. I'll remember the good times growing up. Thankfully, my brother and I are on the same page.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 10, 2020)

My entire fucking, Christian loving family are all trumpsters. There will be no holidays with me and mine in attendance this year. Even if my 93 yr old grandfather hadn't got the covid from his damn church. I am sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I was going to wish my younger sister a Happy Birthday but then I remembered she told me she voted for Trump.


Your differences are moral ones, not personal, moral issues are more serious and difficult to forgive. Either work on her, or forget her, trying to compromise, is to compromise with the Devil. I'd break this complex problem down into smaller components and talk about specific things like caging kids on the border and other such issues from strictly a moral and ethical perspective, ask them to square the circle for you and help you to understand on this particular thing, stay focused on those things she can't defend. Be friendly and helpful or just talk about the weather and forget politics. Hard to do though when your basic human rights as a woman are under assault, the control of your own body, and they support it.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> My entire fucking, Christian loving family are all trumpsters. There will be no holidays with me and mine in attendance this year. Even if my 93 yr old grandfather hadn't got the covid from his damn church. I am sad.


did he pass away or did he make it?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your differences are moral ones, not personal, moral issues are more serious and difficult to forgive. Either work on her, *or forget her*, trying to compromise, is to compromise with the Devil. I'd break this complex problem down into smaller components and talk about specific things like caging kids on the border and other such issues from strictly a moral and ethical perspective, ask them to square the circle for you and help you to understand on this particular thing, stay focused on those things she can't defend. Be friendly and helpful or just talk about the weather and forget politics. Hard to do though when your basic human rights as a woman are under assault, the control of your own body, and they support it.


even Beau will tell you..live your life include as you can..carry on with reaching out Birthday Card, Christmas Card as you normally would..keep that person up-to-date with phone numbers, EM and current address..you leave the door open..this is all you can do. don't expect anything back and someday they may surprise you or not but you extended the olive branch in a neutral manner.

ultimately life is choices and we're all responsible for our own; how we live.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2020)

White Evangelicals don’t approve of the way Jesus treated powerless and poor people. Jesus was not wealthy and threw the businessmen out of the Temple. Pissed that anyone was making money, much less a fortune, off religion. 

They are all in with asshole. Something I recall about serving two Masters...... maybe if you serve one, you will hate th3 other.

What a bunch of damn hypocrites, but they’re used to that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> My entire fucking, Christian loving family are all trumpsters. There will be no holidays with me and mine in attendance this year. Even if my 93 yr old grandfather hadn't got the covid from his damn church. I am sad.


You should take up religion and preach the Gospel to them, the real one, speak to them in the language they understand, tell them they were seduced by Satan and you are here to save their souls. Lead them in prayer for the little children in cages and that they are reunited with their mothers...

I'd have some family fun there and make those fuckers sweat while not even mentioning Trump's name once. I'd teach them what being a fucking Christian was about way better than their preacher, who tells them even Hitler could be in heaven singing hosannas with the Jews he murdered, if he just found Jesus, just before blowing his own fucking brains out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> White Evangelicals don’t approve of the way Jesus treated powerless and poor people. Jesus was not wealthy and threw the businessmen out of the Temple. Pissed that anyone was making money, much less a fortune, off religion.
> 
> They are all in with asshole. Something I recall about serving two Masters...... maybe if you serve one, you will hate th3 other.
> 
> What a bunch of damn hypocrites, but they’re used to that.


Cheeto Jesus separated the sheep from the goats, take pride in yer goat horns, the sheep will be sheered and lead to slaughter, it's just a question of time and effort.


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> did he pass away or did he make it?


He lived. My mom is his caretaker and I interacted with her, so we all had to quarantine


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> White Evangelicals don’t approve of the way Jesus treated powerless and poor people. Jesus was not wealthy and threw the businessmen out of the Temple. Pissed that anyone was making money, much less a fortune, off religion.
> 
> They are all in with asshole. Something I recall about serving two Masters...... maybe if you serve one, you will hate th3 other.
> 
> What a bunch of damn hypocrites, but they’re used to that.


Think about it, who is God, if not a version of Trump, someone needing constant praise, your only purpose in heaven being to play a fucking harp and sing his praises, Jesus, it sounds like a Trump cabinet meeting on TV!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric - the prize Trumpian Dumbfuck wants you to get out and vote...... a week too late.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2020)

MSNBC 
Host introduces the guy to come talk about the ODNI stuff, 
The guy looks down and says:

Ken Delanian: "Oh shit. Fuck... "cuts away. 

I think he lost his audio and missed his cue. 

Hilarious. 

Anyone making fun of Biden early on in the pandemic change in the campaigning is not someone that has had to telecommute before.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

hillbill said:


> White Evangelicals don’t approve of the way Jesus treated powerless and poor people. Jesus was not wealthy and threw the businessmen out of the Temple. *Pissed that anyone was making money, much less a fortune, off religion. *
> 
> They are all in with asshole. Something I recall about serving two Masters...... maybe if you serve one, you will hate th3 other.
> 
> What a bunch of damn hypocrites, but they’re used to that.


some things never change con and snake oil sales exist everywhere and since the beginning of time.


Budzbuddha said:


> Eric - the prize Trumpian Dumbfuck wants you to get out and vote...... a week too late.
> 
> View attachment 4738800


he got re-tweets, likes and comments on it


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2020)

Just a note (sparked by something I read online)

Trump can't keep a secret, unless it shows him in a negative light.

Trump knows US state secrets.

The best way to keep a secret between three people is to kill the other two.

The US has a long history of keeping secrets.

What does this say about Trump's life expectancy?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 10, 2020)

“ Here Komrade Trump , enjoy most delicious borscht cheeseberder ..... Vladimir’s favorite for his friends “

* Dull Thud


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 10, 2020)

When Biden finally gets to the Oval Office .....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325700768108859394


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> BOO HOO MUTHA FUCKA
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324846580147642369
> View attachment 4736154


"Legal proceedings are now starting" Trump stated in his Tweet.
He's absolutely right for a change making that statement, sorta.
Actually, they've started already in New York
They have a jail cell waiting for him for fraud/bribery/tax evasion.
Go New York, put that motherfucker in jail


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2020)

The law doesn't specifically say that you have to cooperate with the new administration. I mean it's not like we are in some sort of crisis or anything.

Another societal norm smashed by this piece of shit.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The law doesn't specifically say that you have to cooperate with the new administration. I mean it's not like we are in some sort of crisis or anything.
> 
> Another societal norm smashed by this piece of shit.


These assholes data-mined the law for presidential dickery. I am sure of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> These assholes data-mined the law for presidential dickery. I am sure of it.


See what these assholes say, this shit is straight from the horse's asshole, still warm. Donald must be the editor and publisher!
Ya might as well get a step ahead of the trolls and peek inside the enemy camp!





__





Conservapedia







www.conservapedia.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> See what these assholes say, this shit is straight from the horse's asshole, still warm. Donald must be the editor and publisher!
> Ya might as well get a step ahead of the trolls and peek inside the enemy camp!
> 
> 
> ...


Satan is #1 and 2020 Presidential Election is #2 trending


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> When Biden finally gets to the Oval Office .....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325700768108859394


A real narcissist would have the desk flipped over and broken into two pieces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Satan is #1 and 2020 Presidential Election is #2 trending


WTF did you expect? look up "Does the sun really shine out of Donald's asshole"? In the flat earth section of this collection of lunacy. Morons exist and this is proof.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just a note (sparked by something I read online)
> 
> Trump can't keep a secret, unless it shows him in a negative light.
> 
> ...


There ain't too many to talk to in a supermax rubber room, solitary 23/7 except for a walk along that big beautiful wall for an hour each day. Donald will appreciate the silence and solitude so he can introspect on his life, the only real novel thing will be his appearances in court via TV while wearing his orange prison jumpsuit and a prison haircut. Each day will start the same way, with the secret service agent shoving his breakfast tray through the grub hole in the cell door, then slamming it shut. I hope they give him cable TV, CNN and MSNBC only though and only to punish him, as he fades away on TV while being exposed and humiliated constantly.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WTF did you expect? look up "Does the sun really shine out of Donald's asshole"? In the flat earth section of this collection of lunacy. Morons exist and this is proof.


Anita Bryant is trending

they forget nothing, huh?

is there still debate on this?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There ain't too many to talk to in a supermax rubber room, solitary 23/7 except for a walk along that big beautiful wall for an hour each day. Donald will appreciate the silence and solitude so he can introspect on his life, the only real novel thing will be his appearances in court via TV while wearing his orange prison jumpsuit and a prison haircut. Each day will start the same way, with the secret service agent shoving his breakfast tray through the grub hole in the cell door, then slamming it shut. I hope they give him cable TV, CNN and MSNBC only though and only to punish him, as he fades away on TV while being exposed and humiliated constantly.


a wall. memories


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

Joe Biden is giving remarks and taking over..his backdrop has an official seal and says Office of the President Elect..geeze it looks so, so, presidential.

Trumps going to go ballistic!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just a note (sparked by something I read online)
> 
> Trump can't keep a secret, unless it shows him in a negative light.
> 
> ...


that's assuming they told him the real secrets. and not just made up stuff.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> that's assuming they told him the real secrets. and not just made up stuff.


they didn't tell him shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> that's assuming they told him the real secrets. and not just made up stuff.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> they didn't tell him shit.


i think they figured it out when he met with Putin and destroyed all the notes taken.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4738996


and that right there is how Capitalism works! i love that Supreme Courtyard by Marriott tweet. Rudy is a moron


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> and that right there is how Capitalism works! i love that Supreme Courtyard by Marriott tweet. Rudy is a moron


such a moron that he held a presser in that mud pit..the only thing missing was a dispensary


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i think they figured it out when he met with Putin and destroyed all the notes taken.


i know, you think?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> such a moron that he held a presser in that mud pit..the only thing missing was a dispensary


Its totally understandable that a landscaping supply company looks like that (all the ones I have ever seen look like that), but it is just ridiculous that they held a rally the troops presidential election press event there after Dear Leader tweeted out that they were at a ritzy place.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> such a moron that he held a presser in that mud pit..the only thing missing was a dispensary


there was a dildo dispensary. does that count?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> These assholes data-mined the law for presidential dickery. I am sure of it.


The Founding Father's knew they couldn't protect us from our own worst instincts if we were hell bent on having a demagogue.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 10, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Founding Father's knew they couldn't protect us from our own worst instincts if we were hell bent on having a demagogue.


if trump was as smart as nixon, they might have gotten away with it


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> if trump was as smart as nixon, they might have gotten away with it


the next one will.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 10, 2020)

As president, Donald Trump selectively revealed highly classified information to attack his adversaries, gain political advantage, and to impress or intimidate foreign governments, in some cases jeopardizing U.S. intelligence capabilities. 

As an ex-president, there’s every reason to worry he will do the same, thus posing a unique national security dilemma for the Biden administration, current and former officials and analysts said.… Not only does Trump have a history of disclosures, he checks the boxes of a classic counterintelligence risk: He is deeply in debt and angry at the U.S. government, particularly what he describes as the “deep state” conspiracy that he believes tried to stop him from winning the White House in 2016 and what he falsely claims is an illegal effort to rob him of reelection.

How would you resolve it ? 
Asking for a friend


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> As president, Donald Trump selectively revealed highly classified information to attack his adversaries, gain political advantage, and to impress or intimidate foreign governments, in some cases jeopardizing U.S. intelligence capabilities.
> 
> As an ex-president, there’s every reason to worry he will do the same, thus posing a unique national security dilemma for the Biden administration, current and former officials and analysts said.… Not only does Trump have a history of disclosures, he checks the boxes of a classic counterintelligence risk: He is deeply in debt and angry at the U.S. government, particularly what he describes as the “deep state” conspiracy that he believes tried to stop him from winning the White House in 2016 and what he falsely claims is an illegal effort to rob him of reelection.
> 
> ...


Too bad Ted Cruz’s father isn’t still around.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2020)

Being reported that trump hasn’t acted as president for weeks or even months.


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Being reported that trump hasn’t acted as president for weeks or even months.


Don't you mean "ever" ?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Don't you mean "ever" ?


Associated Press reporting


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 11, 2020)

On this Veterans/Remembrance Day I would like to express my heart felt gratitude to all the “losers and suckers” who made the greatest sacrifice in the cause of freedom.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2020)

Eric Trump ... you fucking idiot.
You and Rudy should team up for vegas comedy club.

Eric ( trump tiny jeenyus ) posted this “ graph “ with
no explanation.... Meth math I suppose. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326299917271392257


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

Fucking Pig/Vampire








'Borat 2' actress Maria Bakalova breaks silence on infamous Rudy Giuliani scene: 'Movies like this are showing people's true colors'


The 24-four-year-old Bulgarian actress, who played Borat's 15-year-old daughter in the film, speaks out on the scandalous hotel bedroom meeting involving the former New York mayor.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> On this Veterans/Remembrance Day I would like to express my heart felt gratitude to all the “losers and suckers” who made the greatest sacrifice in the cause of freedom.


You know what is fucked up?
It's that you have to be at war to be a Veteran in actuality & served in a war situation.
Everyone that has served in the miltary since 1941 is therefore a Veteran, like everyone.
This Nation has been in a constant state of war since WW2 in reality.
Fucking sad, eh?
God Bless our Veterans & fuck the politicians that put them in harms way


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> How would you resolve it ?


Supermax


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Eric Trump ... you fucking idiot.
> You and Rudy should team up for vegas comedy club.
> 
> Eric ( trump tiny jeenyus ) posted this “ graph “ with
> ...


Ewic's attempt to draw a circle. Pwactice Ewic, pwactice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Ewic's attempt to draw a circle. Pwactice Ewic, pwactice.


I hope when they get this gang that couldn't shoot straight in prison, they are IQ tested, their heads candled by shrinks and their brains scanned by the very best high resolution MRI machines and I want all of that information published in the presidential crimes commission encyclopedia sized report. I bet the bunch of them won't break 100 on the IQ meter, perhaps Jared, but not by much, if at all.


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hope when they get this gang that couldn't shoot straight in prison, they are IQ tested, their heads candled by shrinks and their brains scanned by the very best high resolution MRI machines and I want all of that information published in the presidential crimes commission encyclopedia sized report. I bet the bunch of them won't break 100 on the IQ meter, perhaps Jared, but not by much, if at all.


Jarhead is once again asking Santa for a pair of adult, male shoulders, but like every year, he'll be disappointed. Oh, the dreams of being a real boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Jarhead is once again asking Santa for a pair of adult, male shoulders, but like every year, he'll be disappointed. Oh, the dreams of being a real boy.


If he goes to prison maybe they will give him his old man's cell for old times sake. Jared would not do well in general population and they would make a point of his rape being recorded on a smuggled cellphone and posted online...


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Supermax


Fuck Supermax, it's too good for him.
I served 30 day's 12 years ago in Bridgeport, CT's prison system for driving with a suspended license due to a DWI conviction (I had to go to work that day & my designated driver couldn't pick me up so I took a chance & drove & lost)
I was supposed to go to a low security jail, but ended up in a class B jail with fucking murderers/rapist's (It was not fun)
Anyway, I like the idea of Rikers Island or Attica or the jail I was in personally.
Let him loose in a jail where he has to exist in a population that would just love too ass fuck him & after theyr're done sodomizing him, stick a shive in his fucking brain.
That would be cool


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he goes to prison maybe they will give him his old man's cell for old times sake. Jared would not do well in general population and they would make a point of his rape being recorded on a smuggled cellphone and posted online...


"Ooh, pretty fish"


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

Fucking Trump/ GOP have/are destroying this country.








Millions Face Loss of Jobless Aid: 'Without It, I'm Dead in the Water'


Two critical unemployment programs are set to expire at the end of the year, potentially leaving millions of Americans vulnerable to eviction and hunger and threatening to short-circuit an economic recovery that has already lost momentum.As many as 13 million people are receiving payments under...




www.yahoo.com





DO YOUR FUCKING JOB & PROTECT THE AMERICAN CITIZENRY, YOU FUCKING CUNTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Trump/ GOP have/are destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it ain't a judge or Georgia senate seats Mitch couldn't give a flying fuck if more Americans starved to death than died from covid, as long as it was on Joe's watch. Moscow Mitch and his wife better hope they are as clean as a cat's asshole, cause someone is gonna spend a lot of quality time looking and it is a crime to lie to the FBI. If there is anything at all they will have Mitch in jail or over a barrel with his balls in a vice. Nunes is gonna get a real good sniffing too, let the fuck whine at his FBI interview, it will be unredacted. Not Joe, but the people he will appoint are professionals and experts at fucking people and they are extraordinarily pissed off former "deep state operatives" who can get the job done and are highly motivated, most would do these fucks for free, pro bono.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

Some of tonight's stories on CNN as Donald is moved out of the lime light and Joe moves into it. I didn't see Donald mentioned once, it must be killing him, rally time!


*President-elect Biden has chosen his longtime aide Ron Klain for one of the most powerful positions in the White House, officials say*
*Here's who else could serve in the Biden administration*
*State Department is preventing Biden from accessing messages from foreign leaders*
*Why CNN crew had to leave GOP rally in Georgia*
*Analysis: Biden's win grows more decisive as votes are counted*


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Trump/ GOP have/are destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least finally someone has a fucking brain



Biden Covid advisor says U.S. lockdown of 4 to 6 weeks could control pandemic and revive economy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

Deutsche Bank better hurry up and seize Donald's shit before the government does for money laundering, tax evasion and assorted other crimes, If there is anything else left, the thousands of lawsuits and legal fees will gobble it up, no one will do legal work for Donald, unless they are paid up front.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> "Ooh, pretty fish"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Trump/ GOP have/are destroying this country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swift kick to his Depends Undergarment and get the fuck out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2020)

Thinking he will turn into a bunker squatter up to the last minute .... doing even less work as he stays glued to tv and cheeseberders. Wondering who will be hero “ escort “ to grab his sweat soaked collar and do the old “ saloon toss “ out the door.

Seal Team six ? .... Abraham Lincoln’s ghost ?
God i would LOVE that job !


----------



## topcat (Nov 11, 2020)

Cadet bone spurs comes out of his bunker to do the painful act of recognizing veterans.








Trump makes first formal public appearance since election defeat


The president had not held an official appearance since last Thursday.




www.yahoo.com




My dad would be 100 today. Thankfully, he's not here to see this abomination of a prezydint.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 11, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cadet bone spurs comes out of his bunker to do the painful act of recognizing veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All turned in their graves unfortunately. 
Another photo op for the clown king.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wondering who will be hero “ escort “ to grab his sweat soaked collar and do the old “ saloon toss “ out the door.


His wife?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thinking he will turn into a bunker squatter up to the last minute .... doing even less work as he stays glued to tv and cheeseberders. Wondering who will be hero “ escort “ to grab his sweat soaked collar and do the old “ saloon toss “ out the door.
> 
> Seal Team six ? .... Abraham Lincoln’s ghost ?
> God i would LOVE that job !
> ...


They are drawing straws and competing for the chance among the secret service, he sickened many agents and their families with covid. He used them like toilet paper and flushed them, some might even be witnesses at his trials one day.

If he is in the WH at 12:00 he will be trespassing and the secret service knows what to do. I'm sure Joe has meet his security team and expressed his concern for their health and safety and the word will get around. Donald made many agents sick and endangered their lives and that of their families, they are only human, how would you feel about each man? Which one would you rather take a bullet for?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> As president, Donald Trump selectively revealed highly classified information to attack his adversaries, gain political advantage, and to impress or intimidate foreign governments, in some cases jeopardizing U.S. intelligence capabilities.
> 
> As an ex-president, there’s every reason to worry he will do the same, thus posing a unique national security dilemma for the Biden administration, current and former officials and analysts said.… Not only does Trump have a history of disclosures, he checks the boxes of a classic counterintelligence risk: He is deeply in debt and angry at the U.S. government, particularly what he describes as the “deep state” conspiracy that he believes tried to stop him from winning the White House in 2016 and what he falsely claims is an illegal effort to rob him of reelection.
> 
> ...


modern revolution per se has happened but the king won't leave..he needs to be taken out of the equation because he's only going to break things and throw his plate of food like Barron when he doesn't like something.

i'm pretty sure they knew he was a security risk from the start and he barely attended any security meetings..he's an obstinate, fat McDonald Trump..with an IQ of 78, he doesn't even understand the words.

remember when he lashed out over something and mentioned the 'secret at area 51 and you should know what's going on'? well that died pretty quick kinda like 'what Obama did'..he doesn't know jack shit, so i wouldn't be concerned.

the concern is what he's going to do from today until 1/20/21..we're a store with fine china/chrystal and he just walked in with a baseball bat.

the boxes checked that you mentioned were all there before his presidency.

we have several options however, he needs to be removed from public life.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Thinking he will turn into a bunker squatter up to the last minute .... doing even less work as he stays glued to tv and cheeseberders. Wondering who will be hero “ escort “ to grab his sweat soaked collar and do the old “ saloon toss “ out the door.
> 
> Seal Team six ? .... Abraham Lincoln’s ghost ?
> God i would LOVE that job !
> ...


he's going to take it to the limit of Sheriff then just before slow walk out..they've been trying to get him to 're-camp' at Mar-a-Lago for the remainder of Lame Duck but he's still busy smearing poo on everything and throwing his bowl of oatmeal at the wall.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> modern revolution per se has happened but the king won't leave..he needs to be taken out of the equation because he's only going to break things and throw his plate of food like Barron when he doesn't like something.
> 
> i'm pretty sure they knew he was a security risk from the start and he barely attended any security meetings..he's an obstinate, fat McDonald Trump..with an IQ of 78, he doesn't even understand the words.
> 
> ...


Revoke the idiots clearances and anytime they run their mouth they get in trouble. 

Also it is only a matter of time before the first gag order on Trump is placed (just like they did with Roger Stone).


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Revoke the idiots clearances and anytime they run their mouth they get in trouble.
> 
> Also it is only a matter of time before the first gag order on Trump is placed (just like they did with Roger Stone).


and just like Roger Stone he'll ignore it.

this person is going to dog America until he is taken out of circulation..there are several ways not including the obvi one..25th with Mitch, Pence those Georgia seats are at risk with rogue president who refuses election results..*the clearance idea is great and easily achieved *just revoke badges from all around him including Secret Service detail of that day which will force him to Mar-a-Lago. the switch of furniture happens on the 20th, for 5 hours starting early in the day to be ready by Noon..they'll just pack his shit and deliver it to Palm Beach.

his 2024 campaign has already started..this person (and family) will dog America until they are taken out of circulation (remember 'birther' days?)..from what i've read about Ivanka she's not welcome back in NY even if she thinks she still has a few friends..she won't be included in any social circle parties which to them? is death.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and just like Roger Stone he'll ignore it.
> 
> this person is going to dog America until he is taken out of circulation..there are several ways not including the obvi one..25th with Mitch, Pence those Georgia seats are at risk with rogue president who refuses election results..*the clearance idea is great and easily achieved *just revoke badges from all around him including Secret Service detail of that day which will force him to Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> his 2024 campaign has already started.


Trump won't have a POTUS to get him off like Stone did.

I think it was Brennan that I heard mention the security clearance thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump won't have a POTUS to get him off like Stone did.
> 
> I think it was Brennan that I heard mention the security clearance thing.


Donald is a no nothing remember, didn't even read the PDB and never took an interest, he has a poor memory and mixes truth with lies unconsciously, useless as a source. If Vlad was running him personally as an agent, no wonder it ruined his health, imagine trying to instruct Donald in anything? Vlad would slam the phone down in frustration like everybody else, Donald does what he thinks might please Vlad and is given simple directives at best.

A supermax will take care of secrets and security, Donald has a large following of heavily armed terrorist supporters. No golf at club fed for Donald, 23/7 solitary in a rubber room with a walk along the wall as the high point of his day. He did it to himself, he always fucks himself in the end.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is a no nothing remember, didn't even read the PDB and never took an interest, he has a poor memory and mixes truth with lies unconsciously, useless as a source. If Vlad was running him personally as an agent, no wonder it ruined his health, imagine trying to instruct Donald in anything? Vlad would slam the phone down in frustration like everybody else, Donald does what he thinks might please Vlad and is given simple directives at best.
> 
> A supermax will take care of secrets and security, Donald has a large following of heavily armed terrorist supporters. No golf at club fed for Donald, 23/7 solitary in a rubber room with a walk along the wall as the high point of his day. He did it to himself, he always fucks himself in the end.


Crouched over a walker , pale , full droopy diaper , ill health , unkempt a la Harvey Weinstein.
Leave him the shoe laces tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Crouched over a walker , pale , full droopy diaper , ill health , unkempt a la Harvey Weinstein.
> Leave him the shoe laces tho.


He is gonna break his gag order and the judge will send him to jail, he might appear in an orange jumpsuit with is makeup and hair undone. That is what will happen surer than shit, he will be arraigned for a plea in January of February and as soon as the judge lays eyes on him she will slap him with a gag order. I figure he's good for a week of being called America's biggest loser on TV before he erupts and they drag him away. Mitch will pray to the Devil that he is kept inside and muzzled, no one rides the wild elephant without Donald's say so and he will never give up control of the base. Donald will be a pain in the ass to Joe too, so Donald's fate is sealed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Crouched over a walker , pale , full droopy diaper , ill health , unkempt a la Harvey Weinstein.
> Leave him the shoe laces tho.


All those other people who went to a supermax like the Unabomber, spies and nut cases, ever hear about, or from them again? They go into a black hole, that's where Donald and perhaps a few other former government officials will go, the only way out is in a bag.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Trump won't have a POTUS to get him off like Stone did.
> 
> I think it was Brennan that I heard mention the security clearance thing.


this is a new solution i hadn't heard until today and it's brilliant- solves a lot of problems..changing the locks on the WH digitally..doubt the president even has a card and uses Secret Service or others to let him in the door. On 1/20/21, those Secret Service who protect the asshole cards will stop working as will all the other trumps, the cabinet and other connected to that administration.

when you have a tick you must get all the legs.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *He is gonna break his gag order and the judge will send him to jail,* he might appear in an orange jumpsuit with is makeup and hair undone. That is what will happen surer than shit, he will be arraigned for a plea in January of February and as soon as the judge lays eyes on him she will slap him with a gag order. I figure he's good for a week of being called America's biggest loser on TV before he erupts and they drag him away. Mitch will pray to the Devil that he is kept inside and muzzled, no one rides the wild elephant without Donald's say so and he will never give up control of the base. Donald will be a pain in the ass to Joe too, so Donald's fate is sealed.


but he's Dum-Dum Trump..thrower of oatmeal; smearer of poo..you think anyone is going to tell him what to do?  surely Guiliani will have another presser at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to let us know we need to Stop the Steal and they're silencing Trump by allowing illegal votes to be counted.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but he's Dum-Dum Trump..thrower of oatmeal; smearer of poo..you think anyone is going to tell him what to do? surely Guiliani will have another presser at Four Seasons Total Landscaping to let us know we need to Stop the Steal and they're silencing Trump by allowing illegal votes to be counted.


Rudy is in even more shit than Donald and can be indicted for what is in the newspapers alone! The government will have a very strong case on Rudy and the only way he is gonna get out is in a bag, not the one he's in now constantly, but a plastic bag made for the task.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> How would you resolve it ?
> Asking for a friend


i'd check Hinckley out of the mental ward, give him some target practice and...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Crouched over a walker , pale , full droopy diaper , ill health , unkempt a la Harvey Weinstein.
> *Leave him the shoe laces tho.*


he wouldn't know what to do with them..besides the Secret Service detail that's assigned to him is supposed to keep him alive.

do you think we can talk him into Bond app instead?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

*DIGITAL DONALD*
After Donald goes away to the supermax land of no return and no tweets, someone is gonna create a digital Donald online using the database of 30,000 lies, CGI and artificial intelligence, they won't need much intelligence and relatively simple code should do the job. Digital Donald will answer MAGAT and media questions and accept donations, he will comment on ongoing issues and randomly attack both democrats and republicans on twitter... (they will need to program in random spelling mistakes and have a novel word synthesizer module)


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 12, 2020)

Im surprised nobody has mentioned (that I had seen) how wobbly Trump was yesterday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im surprised nobody has mentioned (that I had seen) how wobbly Trump was yesterday.


Bet he shows up in court in a wheel chair, they all do.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im surprised nobody has mentioned (that I had seen) how wobbly Trump was yesterday.


heel lifts+278 lbs of lard=weeble wobble.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> heel lifts+278 lbs of lard=weeble wobble.


Going down ramps is a bitch in pumps, ask yer wife.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Rudy is in even more shit than Donald and can be indicted for what is in the newspapers alone! *The government will have a very strong case on Rudy and the only way he is gonna get out is in a bag, not the one he's in now constantly, but a plastic bag made for the task.


the question is why hasn't he? how long do these people get Carte Blanche access to America? the wealthy can always afford attorneys but why isn't someone stopping him? this is national security shit and this proof positive there is no Deep State because if there was he would be gone and so would Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the question is why hasn't he? how long do these people get Carte Blanche access to America?


Bill Barr and he is about to explain everything to Joe's people as part of the transition, same for access to that secret WH server. That could be dynamite before the Georgia election if some of it's contents got leaked or were simply announced by outraged future officials and copies given to congress. If it ain't top secret it should not be there and fuck Trump in his last weeks of office. If it helps win Georgia.... Donald is now their greatest weakness, threat and liability, he needs to STFU and go away, NOT! When Joe's people start accessing shit, so will congress!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Someone on Joe or Nancy's staff has already figured out a way to make Donald dance on the hot stove soon and toss him into Mitch's lap like a hot potato before the Georgia runoffs... They would be nuts not to, Mitch needs a good fucking and Donald is just the boy to do it with a knife sticking out of his back. Georgia certifies this election on Nov20th, recount or not.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2020)

Another Neck Beard getting dragged about his Ego in Chief Trump being a fucking Yuge Loser.

I can taste the tears ... lol.



Neighbor : “ WOO HOO .... Fuck Trump ! “
* Bangs pots and pans , 1 year old 
shoots gun in air , grandma flashes
boobs .

Trump Supporter :
* Fetal position sobbing


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 12, 2020)

*The tears of a clown .... 

*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im surprised nobody has mentioned (that I had seen) how wobbly Trump was yesterday.


look at his legs you can see they're pitched; the counterweight to wearing high heels is that lumbering stance with his arms hanging down in front not at his sides then he allows his whole body to pitch forward but in this case the pitch ended at his legs and the rest of his body was in more normal stance which caused him to sway because he's not used to standing that way.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *The tears of a clown ....
> 
> View attachment 4740695*


his wig is fvcked up..he's gonna get the full Weinstein..walker and wheelchair won't mean anything..hell even poor old, blind Bill Cosby went to jail


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another Neck Beard getting dragged about his Ego in Chief Trump being a fucking Yuge Loser.
> 
> I can taste the tears ... lol.
> 
> ...


guarantee you that this was the very same guy who figured where the property line was and stuck his Trump sign in it with razor blades on the bottom..black guy just at the election day caught a Karen taking his Biden sign off his yard, putting it in her trunk and driving away- but he caught her Karen fun ensued for all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #25: Pompeo Was Joking? Wasn't Joking? I Don't Care. Cut Off Red State Funding.*





Mike Pompeo may have thought he was being snarky or sarcastic or just subservient to the madman sulking in the White House bathroom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

*Trump's Own Former Lawyer Cohen Hits 'Crybaby' Trump After Biden Win | The Beat With Ari Melber*





Several days have passed since Biden was declared the President-Elect and Trump still refuses to concede and to help Biden’s team transition to the White House. Michael Cohen and MSNBC contributor Jason Johnson discuss Trump’s financial motivations for dragging out the inevitable and remaining in politics with MSNBC’s Ari Melber. Cohen also discusses his friendship with comedian Rosie O'Donnell and the time she visited him in prison.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

This doesn't include criminal indictments like those Cohen did time for, Donald would get 3 X Cohen's sentence and he is covid immune too.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*6 post-presidency lawsuits waiting for Trump*





President Donald Trump will return to just plain old Donald Trump on January 20. Meanwhile, there are at least a half dozen ongoing cases involving him -- and placing him in various levels of legal jeopardy -- still pending.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 12, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> heel lifts+278 lbs of lard=weeble wobble.


That man is over three hundred.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Moral failure to back up those on the front lines, be they in the military or in the hospitals, another moral failure of Trump & republican voters all 72 million of them. When you break the hearts of the compassionate you are an asshole, no two ways about it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








For doctors who think Trump fumbled the pandemic, the tight election is seen as an insult


Many front-line medical workers expected that the coronavirus would be a top priority for voters, and that Biden would win by a landslide.




www.cnbc.com





*For doctors who think Trump fumbled the pandemic, the tight election is seen as an insult*

KEY POINTS

Many front-line health-care workers in America expected that the coronavirus pandemic would be a big priority for voters.
A variety of polls indicate that the majority of Americans don’t approve of the administration’s management of the virus.
In July, just 32% of Americans said they approved of Trump’s pandemic strategy, according to The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research.






A doctor treating patients with symptoms related to coronavirus takes a break at a health clinic on April 3, 2020 in Guayaquil, Ecuador.
Francisco Macias | Getty Images

In the spring, U.S. medical workers were heralded as heroes. But by the fall, the rhetoric had started to shift, with the public growing increasingly fatigued by the coronavirus pandemic and President Donald Trump accusing doctors of inflating Covid-19 death counts for money.

With the death toll from the coronavirus continuing to tick up, many medical workers say they hoped for a landslide victory for Democratic nominee Joe Biden, who has said he’ll follow the advice of scientists if he wins the presidency.

“Trump has insulted our integrity and allowed for more than seven months of chaos and excessive deaths (due) to Covid,” said Dr. John Purakal, an emergency medicine physician based in North Carolina. “It’s so surprising to me,” he said. “But here we are.”

A variety of polls indicate that the majority of Americans don’t approve of the administration’s management of the coronavirus. In July, just 32% of Americans said they approved of Trump’s pandemic strategy, according to The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research. In August, 7 out of 10 Americans who responded to a CNN poll said the president’s response was embarrassing. NBC exits polls from Election Day and early voting, found that 51% of voters think U.S. efforts to contain the outbreak are going badly.

Biden may still eke out a victory. But after the Trump administration undermined or contradicted its own medical experts on everything from wearing masks to reopening schools at the beginning of the outbreak, the tight race feels like a slap in the face for many physicians fighting the pandemic .

Texas and Florida — where there have been more than 960,000 and 827,000 confirmed cases, respectively, so far — solidly went for Trump even though Democrats thought the outbreak gave them a fighting chance in some red states.

“Many of us are now questioning whether we’re speaking into an echo chamber,” said Miami-based physician Dr. Krishna Komanduri. Miami-Dade County dealt a big blow to the Biden campaign in Florida and helped seal the state for Trump.

The economy, and not the pandemic, was more of a priority for 70% of Trump voters, according to the NBC poll.
*more...*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moral failure to back up those on the front lines, be they in the military or in the hospitals, another moral failure of Trump & republican voters all 72 million of them. When you break the hearts of the compassionate you are an asshole, no two ways about it.


I am glad I am a vet in healthcare and have drowned on my own plenty of times before because I am going down under again now and Know what to expect and I know how to survive.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am glad I am a vet in healthcare and have drowned on my own plenty of times before because I am going down under again now and Know what to expect and I know how to survive.


Vaccine by spring or so says Fauci and antibody therapy has just been approved for compassionate use, by summer you should have herd immunity without the tragedy and pain. If it wasn't for the skill of medical professionals and the treatments they developed with in months, the death toll would be 3 times higher at least. Hang in there kid, Joe and the Calvary are on the way.

The fuckers are ingrates as well as inconsiderate assholes all 72 million of the moral morons, just let anybody try and carry Trumps water when I'm around, I will be most unpleasant, no excuses only apologies and a solemn promise never to be so fucking stupid and pathetic again. You can't trust a moral failure, if they voted for Trump and you are a healthcare worker, they hung you out to dry and threatened your life, it's even worse when they are related to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

The economy as we knew it might be over, Fed Chairman says | CNN Business


The Covid-19 pandemic brought the economy to a screeching halt, and while it has started its long road to recovery, the economy we knew is probably a thing of the past, said Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell on Thursday.




www.cnn.com





*The economy as we knew it might be over, Fed Chairman says*

New York (CNN Business)The Covid-19 pandemic brought the economy to a screeching halt, and while it has started its long road to recovery, the economy we knew is probably a thing of the past, said Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell on Thursday.

"We're recovering, but to a different economy," Powell said during a virtual panel discussion at the European Central Bank's Forum on Central Banking.

The pandemic has accelerated existing trends in the economy and society, including the increasing use of technology, telework and automation, he said. This will have lasting effects on how people live and work.

While technological advances are generally positive for societies over the long term, Powell said, on a short-term basis they create disruption, and as the market adjusts to the new normal the pain isn't shared evenly.

For example, it's likely that lower-paid workers, as well as those in jobs requiring face-to-face interactions, such as retail or restaurant workers, will shoulder most of the burden of this shift. These groups, heavily skewed towards women and minorities, have already been among those most affected by pandemic layoffs, Powell said.

The post-pandemic economy is also at risk of being less productive: women have been forced to quit their jobs due to child care responsibilities during the crisis, and children aren't getting the education they deserve, Powell said.
Generally speaking, inequality holds the economy back, the central banker said.

"Even after the unemployment rate goes down and there's a vaccine, there's going to be a probably substantial group of workers who are going to need support as they're finding their way in the post-pandemic economy, because it's going to be different in some fundamental ways," Powell said.

Washington has spent trillions of dollars to boost the economy in the wake of the pandemic. But jobless workers are still in a tough spot: some benefits have already dwindled and more are set to expire at year-end. Economists are hopeful that the next administration will manage to pass another stimulus bill to help workers and businesses as the recovery continues.

*More work needs to be done*
Powell has long said that the economy might need more stimulus from both the government and the central bank to get through the crisis. He again echoed this sentiment on Thursday.

"My sense is that we will need to do more and that Congress will need to do more," he said.
While the prospect of a vaccine is goods news, many questions remain, including the resurgence of the virus around the world.

"The main risk we see today [...] is the further spread of disease here in the United States," he said. Several states have restarted their pandemic restrictions to curb the spread.

US stocks weakened following Powell's sobering comments. The market had lately been rallying on vaccine hopes.


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 12, 2020)

Wake up people... this has been going on since before you were born. When Jesus stood up for taxation he took the sins of the world upon him... once anointed with miraculous powers he suddenly became hated and was crucified along with the thieves and murderers proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that God does not look favorably on taxation but instead judges those who live off taxes to be no better than thieves and murderers. So get the hell off the welfare and support your own damn self... That Is What America is all about! That is Freedom for All!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 12, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> Wake up people... this has been going on since before you were born. When Jesus stood up for taxation he took the sins of the world upon him... once anointed with miraculous powers he suddenly became hated and was crucified along with the thieves and murderers proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that God does not look favorably on taxation but instead judges those who live off taxes to be no better than thieves and murderers. So get the hell off the welfare and support your own damn self... That Is What America is all about! That is Freedom for All!


go to sleep


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 12, 2020)

Just an update on what Trump has done to this Nation
As of this moment, 242,073 dead Americans due to COVID-19, with a projection that if the current curve is maintained, almost 400,000 will be dead by February,2021






Should have mandated masks/social distancing 9 months ago, but shit-for-brains ignored science so now we're all gonna die, or at least a shitload are.
Oh, the school where my wife teaches has an outbreak and canceled all classes until further notice & now all instruction will be online only. 
She teaches kindergarten so what that means is that all those parents have to deal with that & that should prove to be problematic.
Good news is she will be able to work from home & be safe.
That's a relief.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just an update on what Trump has done to this Nation
> As of this moment, 242,073 dead Americans due to COVID-19, with a projection that if the current curve is maintained, almost 400,000 will be dead by February,2021
> 
> 
> ...


Another nail in the asshole's coffin James 290 now, let the whining bitch deal with that.
*Biden carries Arizona, flipping a longtime Republican stronghold*


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Im surprised nobody has mentioned (that I had seen) how wobbly Trump was yesterday.


"Why do these losers and suckers get a day named for them? I wanna day named for me, I wanna day, I wanna day, okay? I want my own day. I wanna big, beautiful parade, with tanks and trucks and airplanes."


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> Wake up people... this has been going on since before you were born. When Jesus stood up for taxation he took the sins of the world upon him... once anointed with miraculous powers he suddenly became hated and was crucified along with the thieves and murderers proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that God does not look favorably on taxation but instead judges those who live off taxes to be no better than thieves and murderers. So get the hell off the welfare and support your own damn self... That Is What America is all about! That is Freedom for All!


You learned your scripture from Paula White, correct? Jesus *did not* stand up for taxation. Did Jesus condone separating babies from their mothers? Would Jesus grab your pussy? Would Jesus suggest shooting refugees at the border? Eat stool.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Moral failure to back up those on the front lines, be they in the military or in the hospitals, another moral failure of Trump & republican voters all 72 million of them. When you break the hearts of the compassionate you are an asshole, no two ways about it.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


I felt insulted when Trump came back from his solid gold treatment for Coronovirus and talked about how it's no big deal, don't be dominated by the virus. I have two elder women in my bubble. By his words and actions. he mocked the care I take and sacrifices I make to keep them safe. The motherfucker is the main reason they are at risk. All of the people of this country were insulted, whether they understood it or not.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccine by spring or so says Fauci and antibody therapy has just been approved for compassionate use, by summer you should have herd immunity without the tragedy and pain. If it wasn't for the skill of medical professionals and the treatments they developed with in months, the death toll would be 3 times higher at least. Hang in there kid, Joe and the Calvary are on the way.
> 
> The fuckers are ingrates as well as inconsiderate assholes all 72 million of the moral morons, just let anybody try and carry Trumps water when I'm around, I will be most unpleasant, no excuses only apologies and a solemn promise never to be so fucking stupid and pathetic again. You can't trust a moral failure, if they voted for Trump and you are a healthcare worker, they hung you out to dry and threatened your life, it's even worse when they are related to you.


A real slap in the face. So many dumb fucks out there it’s frightening . Happy Friday the 13th.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

He's facing an inquiry in Scotland too. Too funny.
First Minister Nicola Sturgeon spoke out Wednesday in Parliament in response to a call from the co-leader of the Scottish Green Party to seek an “unexplained wealth order” to determine the source of funding for Trump’s $60 million cash purchase of his Trump Turnberry golf resort in 2014, when his U.S. tax returns showed vast losses that allowed him to avoid paying any income taxes.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

So diatomaceously fucked. Anointed horseshit.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

New fucking Sox again


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> So diatomaceously fucked. Anointed horseshit.


Dunno what it has to do with plankton skeletons, but I'll go with it!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno what it has to do with plankton skeletons, but I'll go with it!


New sock above “diatomaceous”


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno what it has to do with plankton skeletons, but I'll go with it!


those of you with kids will get it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> those of you with kids will get it.
> View attachment 4741431


Wasn't he the guy who always wanted to rule the world like Donald? Now that I think about it, he was a lot like Donald and soon Donald is about to be as significant, just another prison number is a sea of them.

Sponge Bob was quality entertainment! They watch Duck Dynasty FFS so don't give me no shit!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wasn't he the guy who always wanted to rule the world like Donald? Now that I think about it, he was a lot like Donald and soon Donald is about to be as significant, just another prison number is a sea of them.
> 
> Sponge Bob was quality entertainment! They watch Duck Dynasty FFS so don't give me no shit!


he was always after the formual for the krabby patty. i actually find myself watching it even after my daughter has left the room. it's a helluva lot better than teletubbies or barney!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2020)

This is Rand Paul ..... Don’t do what Rand Paul says.

Rand Paul is not a Doctor....
Rand Paul is a fucking idiot.

- End Message -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327050685301608448


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is Rand Paul ..... Don’t do what Rand Paul says.
> 
> Rand Paul is not a Doctor....
> Rand Paul is a fucking idiot.
> ...


What an asshole. I hope he gets it and dies. What a moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What an asshole. I hope he gets it and dies. What a moron.


Unfortunately he already got it and lived, but not after trying to infect the entire senate by using the gym, while knowingly infected. He's one of the moral failures yer old liberal preacher DIY warned you about!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

hillbill said:


> New sock above “diatomaceous”


The Jesus freak? Well if he shows up yer resident skypilot DIY will talk some scripture to him. I've been told many times that the Devil can quote scripture for his own purposes, mostly by nervous fundamentalist's ministers, who I've met on occasion. The truth will set you free and as a liberal I believe the truth is a fundamental human right, Trump proved it and nearly enslaved you with lies.

Bohidharma
RIU Skypilot


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

The chains that hold America to the ground, in the shit and dust, are the chains of fear, hatred and greed, in short the human condition. The quality of a government is measured by how effectively it controls and in some cases manages these negative forces that impede the progress to a more perfect union. If you can put those forces of fear, hatred and greed in check, America can climb up off the ground, dust itself off, spread it's wings and soar into the future. First though, you must win the struggle for your soul and manage those forces that keep you down. The world is not waiting while half the voting population indulges itself by torturing minorities for shits and giggles, through electing Trumps and McConnells.

This has been coached in idealistic prose, but every one knows it's basic truth.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

Jesus was a very outstanding liberal


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

I understand more each day why Rand Paul's fellow doctor and neighbor knocked him off his lawnmower.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

we're so sorry Uncle Albert..


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is Rand Paul ..... Don’t do what Rand Paul says.
> 
> Rand Paul is not a Doctor....
> Rand Paul is a fucking idiot.
> ...


Rand Paul, the witch doctor.




A shyster doctor


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2020)

So it looks like the whole thing is falling on deaf ears so far that's a relief.

I wonder if they are still getting their 24¢?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 13, 2020)

Q is lost.








QAnon’s Home 8kun Is Imploding—and Q Has Gone Silent


Trump lost, one of the administrators quit, and it’s far from clear who’s in charge.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Q is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a pic of one of the proud bois yesterday and he had a white claw seltzer tucked in his tactical vest. what a pu&&y!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

Fuck me/them


Red state governors reject Biden on mask orders


and her especially








Rep.-elect Marjorie Taylor Greene, supporter of QAnon, denounces House mask requirement


Amid a raging coronavirus pandemic, the incoming Republican freshman said she “proudly told my freshman class that masks are oppressive.”




www.yahoo.com





Fuck those assholes, stay in your own fucked up State & fucking die.
Do not allow them to leave/travel to other States.
Full fucking quarantine on States that won't adhere to CDC guidelines & cut off all Federal aid, like everything.
Trump wanted to cut aid to States/cities that he deemed Anarchist?
OK, let's make it reciprocal
Fucking cut all Federal aid to those fucking leaches, the Red States that contribute/pay NOTHING, but receive BILLIONS in Federal aid.
Maybe that might wake them up and act like fucking American citizens, who care about their neighbors/friends/family or that individual simply walking by you on the street.
I'm really pissed off now, yesterday my State of Connecticut issued a curfew order from 10:00PM until 5:00 AM, trying to curtail the increases of COVID-19 in the State. (5% in the last 2 weeks)
Can you fucking imagine this/that, a fucking curfew?
I can't, but this is the new reality it seems.
Fucked up shit, eh?
OK, I've vented, which is needed, and now it time for some music
Listen too the lyics/lurn it up & dance.
Stay safe & wear a mask


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> go to sleep


They already are


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Just an update on what Trump has done to this Nation
> As of this moment, 242,073 dead Americans due to COVID-19, with a projection that if the current curve is maintained, almost 400,000 will be dead by February,2021
> 
> 
> ...


You people and your government can turn a normal case of the flu into a worldwide pandemic. I never wear a mask and I still don't have Covid. They are playing you in order to push trillions of dollars of bills through Congress. The government steals your money and you have to wear the mask... some freedom!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck me/them
> 
> 
> Red state governors reject Biden on mask orders
> ...


Hell of a time to give care, eh? Hope you can find some peace. I gave up yelling and getting frustrated. Ignore the side that is F'ed up now and until further notice. Drives them crazy in their all about me world. 

Here's a song to provoke or entertain. Frump theme song.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> You people and your government can turn a normal case of the flu into a worldwide pandemic. I never wear a mask and I still don't have Covid. They are playing you in order to push trillions of dollars of bills through Congress. The government steals your money and you have to wear the mask... some freedom!


go to sleep


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> You learned your scripture from Paula White, correct? Jesus *did not* stand up for taxation. Did Jesus condone separating babies from their mothers? Would Jesus grab your pussy? Would Jesus suggest shooting refugees at the border? Eat stool.


He died on the cross for it so I guess so... live by the sword die by the sword


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> He died on the cross for it so I guess so... live by the sword die by the sword


He died on the cross by standing *up *for taxation is your premise. That's enough of you. I refuse to argue with you cultists.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck me/them
> 
> 
> Red state governors reject Biden on mask orders
> ...


did you see the dumb bitches comment? 

my body, my choice
somebody better tell her that the GOP is anti-abortion.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> You sound like a Grade-A Asshole.


Single celled organism.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Single celled organism.


Don't insult single-celled organisms. They're compassionate enough to understand that the vast majority of people on welfare are those who need it.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Don't insult single-celled organisms. They're compassionate enough to understand that the vast majority of people on welfare are those who need it.


My mistake. Sorry amoeba's, no offense.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hell of a time to give care, eh? Hope you can find some peace. I gave up yelling and getting frustrated. Ignore the side that is F'ed up now and until further notice. Drives them crazy in their all about me world.
> 
> Here's a song to provoke or entertain. Frump theme song.


Nah, I don't want to fuck the World, I just want too co-exist in Peace
I ain't gonna find any real Peace in my life, I'm pretty sure of that, I'm too politically inclined & this country drives me crazy.
I will always hate Republicans, which is sad, but the Irish have a tendency to hold grudges & I have more than a few, like Nixon/Reagan/Bush/McConnell/Cruz/Graham/McCarthy & the Grand Wizard Trump too name a few.
I'm a peaceful guy actually, I like most people & dogs/cats/parakeets/parrots/cockatiels/turtles/lizards/prairie dogs/rabbits, (all of which I have had @ one time or another  )), but I fucking hate Trump supporters/Republicans & that, unfortunately, is the way it is.
I just want too live in a Peaceful/Humane America, for a lttle while at least, but that seems too be an impossibility.
Turn it up


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> did you see the dumb bitches comment?
> 
> my body, my choice
> somebody better tell her that the GOP is anti-abortion.


She is basically assulting everone around her in my opinion.
If I was near her & she said that shit too me, I'd knock her fucking teeth out


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> They already are


Gawd, you're just too witty.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> You people and your government can turn a normal case of the flu into a worldwide pandemic. I never wear a mask and I still don't have Covid. They are playing you in order to push trillions of dollars of bills through Congress. The government steals your money and you have to wear the mask... some freedom!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4741848


Now this is what a troll looks like incase you have forgotten. Says he believes in Jesus and such, a "Christian" I believe, though from where I know not. If he's a Russian, he missed the election and their quality standards have slipped.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now this is what a troll looks like incase you have forgotten. Says he believes in Jesus and such, a "Christian" I believe, though from where I know not. If he's a Russian, he missed the election and their quality standards have slipped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Correction that was what a double troll looks like!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

hanimmal said:


>


Not a troll, normal politics in Canada, this is what normal looks like, this what good will, tradition and fun looks like.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trudeau, Scheer take part in tradition of dragging newly-elected Speaker to chair*


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> He died on the cross for it so I guess so... live by the sword die by the sword


What the fuck are you talking about?
How can you connect that thought?
By the way, do you know what your name means?
Diatomaceous earth is an irritant, used to repel unwanted insects/pests usually.








Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





You definitely live up to that defination, a fucking irritant.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> He died on the cross by standing *up *for taxation is your premise. That's enough of you. I refuse to argue with you cultists.


It wasn't because he stood up for the people... he had been doing that for years... if you will not open your eyes to the truth the government will continue to take advantage of you and your laughable rights. You are a joke to them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> How can you connect that thought?
> By the way, do you know what your name means?
> Diatomaceous earth is an irritant, used to repel unwanted insects/pests usually.
> ...


I'm kinda hunger'n tonight, but this poor cunt seems pretty harmless, I'm suspecting schizophrenia, disordered thinking and negative symptoms, don't think he's seeing shit, but he might be hearing voices, most do...


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> How can you connect that thought?
> By the way, do you know what your name means?
> Diatomaceous earth is an irritant, used to repel unwanted insects/pests usually.
> ...


I am capable of cognitive thought ... you should try it some time when you can get your head out of your ass.

I'm certainly irritating you... must be something to that.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm kinda hunger'n tonight, but this poor cunt seems pretty harmless, I'm suspecting schizophrenia, disordered thinking and negative symptoms, don't think he's seeing shit, but he might be hearing voices, most do...


Hey!! What's wrong with voices?? Sometimes I hear 'em sneakin' up behind me. The voices.........................sneakin'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> I am capable of cognitive thought ... you should try it some time when you can get your head out of your ass.
> 
> I'm certainly irritating you... must be something to that.


Ok Jesus, you obviously have a hair up your ass about something or other, so why don't you take your time and write a few coherent paragraphs laying out your manifesto. We wait with baited breath for your revelations of divine wisdom.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

V256.420 said:


>


You want too share a pipe?
10 minutes from now, light one & play this LOUD!!!! & we'll bond.
You into it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> I am capable of cognitive thought ... you should try it some time when you can get your head out of your ass.
> 
> I'm certainly irritating you... must be something to that.


First thing though, PLEASE tell me you are NOT a Canadian, Pleease....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Hey!! What's wrong with voices?? Sometimes I hear 'em sneakin' up behind me. The voices.........................sneakin'


An old fav of mine, since we are waiting for the pearls of wisdom to fall from the prophet's lips.
And I just sparked a fatty to mellow out a bit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> I am capable of cognitive thought


Barely it seems by your comments
I really wish you well, stay safe


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You want too share a pipe?
> 10 minutes from now, light one & play this LOUD!!!! & we'll bond.
> You into it?


Ahhh memories. Walking up the block to my HS with my buds. My friend Ronnie blasting this on his cassette player. Extra batteries filling his pockets cause we wasted 'em so fast. Guy selling acid on the corner. Some shit with a silver circle on white paper. Sometimes he had tiny microdot mesc instead. Everyone smoking pot on the neighborhood stairs. Another grp of 3 or 4 guys across from the HS smoking angel dust.

Same shit every day. Miss those days when there was nothing in my fucking way and if there was we knocked it right over.

Thanks for that Jim


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Ahhh memories. Walking up the block to my HS with my buds. My friend Ronnie blasting this on his cassette player. Extra batteries filling his pockets cause we wasted 'em so fast. Guy selling acid on the corner. Some shit with a silver circle on white paper. Sometimes he had tiny microdot mesc instead. Everyone smoking pot on the neighborhood stairs. Another grp of 3 or 4 guys across from the HS smoking angel dust.
> 
> Same shit every day. Miss those days when there was nothing in my fucking way and if there was we knocked it right over.
> 
> Thanks for that Jim


Many have memories of misspent youth and being a garbage head, ah to be young and stupid again... Growing dope by gaslight from bag seeds, like some still do in the more backward places...


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many have memories of misspent youth and being a garbage head, ah to be young and stupid again... Growing dope by gaslight from bag seeds, like some still do in the more backward places...


I grew outside. Some fucking kid stole my first crop of 5 chocolate thai females I threw in some good soil I found down the RR tracks. The next year we set wire traps and caught the fucker. Was a fucking friend of ours. We gave him a beatin' and then we all got drunk together. Good times


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Ahhh memories. Walking up the block to my HS with my buds. My friend Ronnie blasting this on his cassette player. Extra batteries filling his pockets cause we wasted 'em so fast. Guy selling acid on the corner. Some shit with a silver circle on white paper. Sometimes he had tiny microdot mesc instead. Everyone smoking pot on the neighborhood stairs. Another grp of 3 or 4 guys across from the HS smoking angel dust.
> 
> Same shit every day. Miss those days when there was nothing in my fucking way and if there was we knocked it right over.
> 
> Thanks for that Jim


You want to hear a funny story?
In 1973 when I was in my junior grade at my high school ( Catholic) I handed out blotter acid to a bunch of friends & like 7 ate it (I warned them  )
at the this Field Day event.
Anyway, this one guy ended up flipping & totally destroying the 2nd floor bathroom, like he ripped sinks off the walls/destroyed the stalls/broke the toilets.
Me and my buddy found him & calmed him down & all ended up fine (besides the school having to rebuild the bathroom  )
Yea, the "Good old Days"
Fucking amazing we're still alive, right @V256.420 ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> You want to hear a funny story?
> In 1973 when I was in my junior grade at my high school ( Catholic) I handed out blotter acid to a bunch of friends & like 7 ate it (I warned them  )
> at the this Field Day event.
> Anyway, this one guy ended up flipping & totally destroying the 2nd floor bathroom, like he ripped sinks off the walls/destroyed the stalls/broke the toilets.
> ...


Imagine if they had cellphones with cameras back then? And ya could post shit online, where it would remain to this fucking day! Jesus!


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok Jesus, you obviously have a hair up your ass about something or other, so why don't you take your time and write a few coherent paragraphs laying out your manifesto. We wait with baited breath for your revelations of divine wisdom.


You've done heard it... Jesus died because he stood up for taxation. The take away... taxation is evil and turns men's hearts against each other. I was born into taxation... that is how I know. I work every day to try and stay out of the Lord's infinite wisdom but at the rate we are going... it will be the end of America. Tons of taxes and very little freedom... yea for socialism!


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First thing though, PLEASE tell me you are NOT a Canadian, Pleease....


I've been thinking about it but it's just too cold up there.


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Barely it seems by your comments
> I really wish you well, stay safe


Sounds like the mask up people


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

More stupid shit
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://www.cnn.com/election/2020/results/president?iid=politics_election_bop
https://www.cnn.com/election/2020/results/president?iid=politics_election_national_map
*Judges rule against Trump campaign in 6 Pennsylvania cases over absentee ballots*
*Ex-football coach turned GOP senator-elect flubs 3 branches of government*
*Here's why Trump's niece doesn't think he'll run in 2024*
*Opinion: The reason Trump owns the GOP*


*Trump threatens to deny New York a vaccine. See governor's response*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> You've done heard it... Jesus died because he stood up for taxation. The take away... taxation is evil and turns men's hearts against each other. I was born into taxation... that is how I know. I work every day to try and stay out of the Lord's infinite wisdom but at the rate we are going... it will be the end of America. Tons of taxes and very little freedom... yea for socialism!


Jesus was a socialist, believed in free healthcare for the poor and even gave shit away like bread and fishes. Greedy bastards don't like taxes or forming a sharing community with others and libertarianism is sinful. It was the money changers in the temple that got Jesus pissed, not taxes, he did say to give unto Caesar that which is Caesar's. Whose image is on a dollar bill?

It is as sinful to put words into the Lord's mouth, as it is to mock his crucifixion for your sins by saying he died for something as mundane as whining about taxes. Yer going to Hell son.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Many have memories of misspent youth


That depends how you look at life actually.
I grew up with paupers & went to school with the son's of millionaires (my father insisted that I go to Catholic schools)
Most of my fellow "Rich" friends lived with fucked up parents & pretended to be happy (you know what I'm talking about, right?)
My poor friends lived in a World of Shit anyway, so never pretended, we just got high.
I guess my point is that what is misspent youth?
The guy's that smoked pot & dropped acid, or the one's that never experienced that expansion & simply got drunk every chance they got stealing booze from their parents stash.
I really have no remorse for my actions (except for the times I got busted  )
Oh well, too late now to worry about it, but I think I'll die with a smile on my face & that's really all that counts, right?


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> It wasn't because he stood up for the people... he had been doing that for years... if you will not open your eyes to the truth the government will continue to take advantage of you and your laughable rights. You are a joke to them.


Clearly, you don't know the gospel. You are confused and I pity you. But, congratulations on surviving the abortion. Poor little feller.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That depends how you look at life actually.
> I grew up with paupers & went to school with the son's of millionaires (my father insisted that I go to Catholic schools)
> Most of my fellow "Rich" friends lived with fucked parents & pretended to be happy (you know what I'm talking about, right?)
> My poor friends lived in a World of Shit anyway, so never pretended, we just got high.
> ...


I too am among those with a "misspent youth" a 19th century term denoting moral turpitude and other such things the young get up to.

I grew up where I retired to, a small harbor town on an island at the end of the world, Cape Breton. My hometown had a catholic and normal school system, fur normal folks! Went to school with a broad spectrum of people and the gap between rich and poor wasn't so conspicuous or wide as it is now, but it is not as bad here as America. Most of my friends were Catholics and still are, life long friends, the best kind, though I have new friends since my return in 2012 upon retirement from a corporation on the freedom 55 plan, though I stayed a couple of extra years for shits and giggles.

Connections with guys who used to sail the great lake boats all summer connected us to all the same drugs and then some! Window pane, carrot top, green frog, speed, MDA, brick weed with seeds that tasted like shit... I used to grow and pick magic mushrooms, a pioneer in my area and locally famous among freakdom...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2020)

KellyAnne Cryptkeeper 2016 tweet comes back to bite her on her shriveled prune ass.
“ You crowed landslide .... now it’s back to haunt you bitch ! “ 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327359439746154496


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> You've done heard it... Jesus died because he stood up for taxation. The take away... taxation is evil and turns men's hearts against each other. I was born into taxation... that is how I know. I work every day to try and stay out of the Lord's infinite wisdom but at the rate we are going... it will be the end of America. Tons of taxes and very little freedom... yea for socialism!


Yu am two dumm to make fun uv.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> KellyAnne Cryptkeeper 2016 tweet comes back to bite her on her shriveled prune ass.
> “ You crowed landslide .... now it’s back to haunt you bitch ! “
> 
> 
> ...


George longs for the days when the law said a man could have his wife committed to the nuthouse with very little difficulty. I wonder if he locks her in the basement for the sake of the Children?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2020)

Old well in basement should suffice.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2020)

Paula Fucking White?

Come on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Old well in basement should suffice.


George built her a crypt down there to keep her happy, has a video camera she can lie to and everything, Donald even gave her a presidential seal as a prop...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> George built her a crypt down there to keep her happy, has a video camera she can lie to and everything, Donald even gave her a presidential seal as a prop...


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Cadaveranne. Difficult to look at. Don't stare. Keep your holy water close by.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Q is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is 8kun? why do we have to reinvent words?

print screen went to screen shot then screen grab?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Cadaveranne. Difficult to look at. Don't stare. Keep your holy water close by.


she just got a lift.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Don't insult single-celled organisms. They're compassionate enough to understand that the vast majority of people on welfare are those who need it.


there is no such thing as welfare and hasn't been since Clinton days..the Jack-o-Lantern in Chief is lying to you..here are the facts..care to debate?

The Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Reconciliation Act of 1996 (PRWORA) is a United States federal law passed by the 104th United States Congress and signed into law by President Bill Clinton. ... After the passage of the law, the number of individuals receiving federal welfare dramatically declined. 

i already know you won't respond to me because i proved you wrong and you don't have the balls.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not a troll, normal politics in Canada, this is what normal looks like, this what good will, tradition and fun looks like.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trudeau, Scheer take part in tradition of dragging newly-elected Speaker to chair*


we don't have to drag Mitch..i would love to see him as a minority dick face..his face looks like the glans.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> she just got a lift.


Of her esteem?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Of her esteem?


face.


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Jesus was a socialist, believed in free healthcare for the poor and even gave shit away like bread and fishes. Greedy bastards don't like taxes or forming a sharing community with others and libertarianism is sinful. It was the money changers in the temple that got Jesus pissed, not taxes, he did say to give unto Caesar that which is Caesar's. Whose image is on a dollar bill?
> 
> It is as sinful to put words into the Lord's mouth, as it is to mock his crucifixion for your sins by saying he died for something as mundane as whining about taxes. Yer going to Hell son.


Yet if he has to use your money to be able to give things to the poor... that is where he sins against the will of God... his death proved that... taxation is theft. It is not man that you must be afraid of... that honor falls to God. Cross him and you get the cross. Look at the state of our country today... people rioting and looting, burning down their own city... is that what Jesus intended... then he got what he deserved. To hell with taxation!

If it's such a sin then why must we wait for the Spirit to know the truth?


----------



## Diatomacious (Nov 13, 2020)

topcat said:


> Clearly, you don't know the gospel. You are confused and I pity you. But, congratulations on surviving the abortion. Poor little feller.


More context... less opinion.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> More context... less opinion.


"...sell what you have, and give to the poor, and you will have riches in heaven, then, come follow me." Just for you, pseudo christian. Poor little feller.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> face.


Oh, that. I knew it wasn't her conscience that was lifted.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> To hell with taxation!


Yeah, who needs paved roads anyway


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 13, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> Yet if he has to use your money to be able to give things to the poor... that is where he sins against the will of God... his death proved that... taxation is theft. It is not man that you must be afraid of... that honor falls to God. Cross him and you get the cross. Look at the state of our country today... people rioting and looting, burning down their own city... is that what Jesus intended... then he got what he deserved. To hell with taxation!
> 
> If it's such a sin then why must we wait for the Spirit to know the truth?


Jeff Bezos is that you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Diatomacious said:


> Yet if he has to use your money to be able to give things to the poor... that is where he sins against the will of God... his death proved that... taxation is theft. It is not man that you must be afraid of... that honor falls to God. Cross him and you get the cross. Look at the state of our country today... people rioting and looting, burning down their own city... is that what Jesus intended... then he got what he deserved. To hell with taxation!
> 
> If it's such a sin then why must we wait for the Spirit to know the truth?


Yer Lucky there's a constitution and the rule of law, or Christians would burn you at the stake for heresy and blasphemy. Today we just admit you to the hospital for a few weeks and feed you some good antipsychotic meds to clear your mind and make the voices go away.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Theological genius in our presence. Latter Day Rain crap no doubt.

Christo Fascism is the real evil in Murica.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

This is my Song of the Day/Moment 






We're gonna be broke as a Nation because of that motherfucker Trump due too his Tax giveaways to the corporations/massive bailouts to farmers (which he personally fucked) & the absolutely unnecessary build up of the Military.
They (Trump & the GOP) want too reduce taxes further?
What the fuck are they talking about?
WE'RE FUCKING BROKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Add into that the cost of dealing with COVID-19 & we're on the edge of not only a Health disaster but an Economic one.
Hey, @schuylaar, yea, I just took my 1st nip of the day, followed by a beer & followed by a very big bowl of Purple Haze.
That's my World ever since Trump took office, to acheive a State of being fucking numb


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Been to Blues Fest in Eureka Springs, Arkansas. Floyd does so much with few notes.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

this dude is one dog tick we'll never be rid of unless he is taken out of circulation in some way..he will be an ex-president with a twitter account and now this..he pushed his way into everything to the point where people give up.









Donald Trump wants to run the Republican party even if he leaves office. Can he?


From creating a political action committee to suggesting he might run again in 2024, Trump is working to keep control of the GOP after his term ends.



www.usatoday.com





let's just get him away from the WH and let God sort it out..McDonald has a lot of enemies.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

Legal nightmare for trump and kin beginning January 21. Not even talking multiple civil actions. Mansion in Mother Russia provided by Vladimir, he could call it “The Eagles' Nest” if that made him happy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is 8kun? why do we have to reinvent words?
> 
> print screen went to screen shot then screen grab?


I imagined Andy Rooney’s voice when I read this.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> she just got a lift.


She needs a head transplant.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> She needs a head transplant.


A face only a mother could love. (Bad topcat, bad!) "If I dood it, I get a whippin'...I dood it."


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Been to Blues Fest in Eureka Springs, Arkansas. Floyd does so much with few notes.



Are you saying that Pink Floyd played in Eureka Springs??? Wow!

I left the Ozarks 40 years ago, it sure has changed!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2020)

Made a wallpaper for the Trump Tards in your life .

I should get this silk screened on baby onesies.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> what is 8kun? why do we have to reinvent words


It seems to be all the rage to dumb down english, spelling and puncuation and make it acceptable. Y'all.
Edit: I mean really, shortening the word _to _to 2 is frivolous. Oh hell, there I go again. Now I must define "frivolous", correct?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> It seems to be all the rage to dumb down english, spelling and puncuation and make it acceptable. Y'all.


it confuses me.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> it confuses me.


It _is _a tell of the writer's intellect. Maybe they were absent the day writing was taught.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Made a wallpaper for the Trump Tards in your life .
> 
> I should get this silk screened on baby onesies.
> 
> View attachment 4742311


i would still do it if i knew i could get club fed and was given the opportunity- one request i get to dress in black like a ninja..use a stilleto and let his life force drain in front of me as i inform him "you're fired'!


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Look at these dumb fucks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327639369377869824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327636303668801536
I just wish they'd do this


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i would still do it if i knew i could get club fed and was given the opportunity- one request i get to dress in black like a ninja..use a stilleto and let his life force drain in front of me as i inform him "you're fired'!


Ooh, watching a person bleed out...I like it. (Bad topcat, bad!)


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at these dumb fucks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327639369377869824
> ...


I feel badly for the lemmings, but hey, they were adamant about not wearing masks. The others, not so much.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> It _is _a tell of the writer's intellect. Maybe they were absent the day writing was taught.


Like most Trump supporters, they're illiterate fucking buffoons/baboons/imbeciles.
Sorry to say that, but it's a fucking fact.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Like most Trump supporters, they're illiterate fucking buffoons/baboons/imbeciles.
> Sorry to say that, but it's a fucking fact.


An addendum.
I shouldn't have included baboons, they're smarter & I am sorry if I insulted any


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

We're having fun now, poking the scabs of Republifungus'.


Jimdamick said:


> An addendum.
> I shouldn't have included baboons, they're smarter & I am sorry if I insulted any


I'm sure they understand the differences. They like humor.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Are you saying that Pink Floyd played in Eureka Springs??? Wow!
> 
> I left the Ozarks 40 years ago, it sure has changed!


JUst referring to “Comfortably Numb” posted above. Don’t seem Eureka Springs is typical small town in the Ozarks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at these dumb fucks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327639369377869824
> ...


IT'S THE LORD! Cheeto Jesus has risen from the political dead! Took him longer than Jesus and he didn't have to roll no fucking big stone either, but he will get nailed to a cross at a later date, prophecy or expert legal opinion, you decide...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Legal nightmare for trump and kin beginning January 21. Not even talking multiple civil actions. Mansion in Mother Russia provided by Vladimir, he could call it “The Eagles' Nest” if that made him happy.


i'm curious about your post has Papa Putin taken him under his wing? he's outlived his usefulness.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I left the Ozarks 40 years ago, it sure has changed!


So, your a old fuck like me, eh?
Cool, I thought you were some kid
Where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Look at these dumb fucks
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327639369377869824
> ...


MEANWHILE at the Biden Parade .....


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So, your a old fuck like me, eh?
> Cool, I thought you were some kid
> Where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


Old fucks flock together and I'm one, too. He's in the San Diego area. California is blue, for the most part. The Central Valley from there to the Oregon border is red, though. Go figure. Farmers voting against their own best interests. You know the drill.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm curious about your post has Papa Putin taken him under his wing? he's outlived his usefulness.


Secrets of the United States to the highest bidder, the Crown Jewels as it were.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So, your a old fuck like me, eh?
> Cool, I thought you were some kid
> Where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


i think he's 80 now.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Secrets of the United States to the highest bidder, the Crown Jewels as it were.


there was just a interview on this..he's been so disengaged he knows nothing..he hasn't been paying attention to anything but himself.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Where is a Napalm strike when you need one?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Are you saying that Pink Floyd played in Eureka Springs??? Wow!
> 
> I left the Ozarks 40 years ago, it sure has changed!


They have inside toilets in some places there now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Where is a Napalm strike when you need one?


Another admenmun
Go fuck youself, you fucking LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Stay safe/wear mask & good luck


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> there was just a interview on this..he's been so disengaged he knows nothing..he hasn't been paying attention to anything but himself.


It is within the power of the president to declassify anything or everything.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2020)

I also believe there are longtime government employees who are indeed patriots that have been protecting the Republic for the last dark 4 years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> So, your a old fuck like me, eh?
> Cool, I thought you were some kid
> Where do you live now, if you don't mind me asking?


The land of fruits and nuts (as Archie Bunker described it), California, down in Diego


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> It is within the power of the president to declassify anything or everything.


Yep, anything at all, he can also pardon every federal prisoner and let millions of murders and rapists onto the streets over night. The base will love it! Boy will that trigger the libs! I wonder if it would affect the race in Georgia...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I also believe there are longtime government employees who are indeed patriots that have been protecting the Republic for the last dark 4 years.


If he hasn't found and fired them yet.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327669423465959434


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i think he's 80 now.


In dog years.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I also believe there are longtime government employees who are indeed patriots that have been protecting the Republic for the last dark 4 years.


Books to follow.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The land of fruits and nuts (as Archie Bunker described it), California, down in Diego


The fuckin' cuntry is fortunate to have California, the world's 5th largest economy, among it's states. I'd love for it to secede, then see where they are.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 14, 2020)

Trump is so depressed right now he can't even be bothered to have a hooker pee his hair color in.


----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Trump is so depressed right now he can't even be bothered to have a hooker pee his hair color in.


He's lookin' a little gray, and not just around the gills. Maybe too much MSG from the voluminous fast food he's been uh, consuming? As you know many people say, I'm not saying it, that's what I've heard, everyone knows, okay (?)
Edit: Maybe his colorist is in quarantine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

I guess anybody Chad or any other illegal appointee fired, gets their job back and gets to sue Chad and the other assholes. I'm sure Donald will pay their legal expenses for them, suckers and losers. Anybody illegally detained from the border to Portland could sue the fuck if he had no legal authority, it is incumbent on him as a high government official with his legal staff to ascertain this.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Federal judge rules acting DHS head Chad Wolf unlawfully appointed, invalidates DACA suspension


"This is really a hopeful day for a lot of young people across the country," said Karen Tumlin, a lawyer in the case and director of the Los Angeles-based Justice Action Center.




www.nbcnews.com





*Federal judge rules acting DHS head Chad Wolf unlawfully appointed, invalidates DACA suspension*
*"This is really a hopeful day for a lot of young people across the country," said Karen Tumlin, a lawyer in the case and director of the Los Angeles-based Justice Action Center.*

A federal judge in New York City on Saturday said Chad Wolf has not been acting lawfully as the chief of Homeland Security and that, as such, his suspension of protections for a class of migrants brought to the United States illegally as children is invalid.

The U.S. Supreme Court ruled in June that the Trump administration wrongly tried to shut down protections under the Obama-era legislation known as DACA, or Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals. On July 28, Wolf nonetheless suspended DACA pending review.

Homeland Security did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

*Liberal Redneck - Parler and Bridging the Gap*





All the worst people you know are sick to death of traditional social media and are leaving for the meaner pastures of Parler. How will we ever bridge the gap now?!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

*How to Defeat the Trump Insurgency | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





Max Brooks and Caitlin Flanagan join Bill to discuss how Democrats can win over Trump loyalists and build political power through the next election.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 14, 2020)

Ya know, on Jan 20th Donald will be banned from twitter for TOS violations, he will no longer be POTUS, ditto for facebook.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about the Trump news network....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 14, 2020)

topcat said:


> He's lookin' a little gray, and not just around the gills. Maybe too much MSG from the voluminous fast food he's been uh, consuming? As you know many people say, I'm not saying it, that's what I've heard, everyone knows, okay (?)
> Edit: Maybe his colorist is in quarantine?


Hey bro , i read this shit while extremely buzzed and could not stop laughing at the visuals in my head reading this ...... gills ... msg. Love it !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 15, 2020)

Kayleigh the Airhead , tries to tout YUGE crowd numbers BUT ACTUAL NUMBERS don’t lie.

*White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany *spectacularly broke the White House fib meter in an administration with an astounding reputation for lies. She gushed Saturday that the “Million MAGA March” in Washington to protest President Donald Trump’s election loss had more than a million marchers.

*She was only off by some 980,000 people* — and that’s being generous. Most estimates in the media were “thousands.” The Washington Post characterized McEnany’s tweet as “ludicrous.”

The National Park Service *issued a permit to march organizers for 10,000 people in Freedom Plaza, *where participants gathered, DCist reported. The plaza’s maximum capacity is 13,900.

Trump’s own estimate of the crowd size was initially “hundreds of thousands.” He later referred in a tweet to “tens of thousands.”

SAD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327823432717803522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327847099799658503


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 15, 2020)

He's going to jail.
Anyone want to bet?


As Soon as Trump Leaves Office, He Faces Greater Risk of Prosecution


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's going to jail.
> Anyone want to bet?
> 
> 
> As Soon as Trump Leaves Office, He Faces Greater Risk of Prosecution


They made a good point about Trump constantly going on about the witch hunts and being unfairly persecuted etc. If they didn't charge him it would vindicate him in the eyes of the public, he must have been right, they didn't charge him. That's one reason why they must charge him federally, judges hear cases and juries convict, let them argue with them. If there was a case and evidence against Joe, Hilary or Obama they would be in prison now, Trump tried his best.

Besides a courtroom is the best place to kill a conspiracy or a theory of one, being under oath makes bullshit "magically" disappear.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2020)

Scott Atlas needs to STFU!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Scott Atlas needs to STFU!


I hear after the inauguration a bunch of doctors in white coats are gonna to jump him on stage and publicly beat the shit out of him, mid lie, then seize the mic!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Scott Atlas needs to STFU!


I don't know where this clown is gonna read Xrays any more, the medical profession won't touch this POS with a ten foot pole after that. Trump might have got 72 million votes, but not many of them were doctors, nurses or other healthcare professionals. As far as the profession and industry is concerned, Atlas has the mark of Cain on his forehead.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hear after the inauguration a bunch of doctors in white coats are gonna to jump him on stage and publicly beat the shit out of him, mid lie, then seize the mic!


How about Rand Paul's neighbor?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> How about Rand Paul's neighbor?


I wonder if he got crowd funded for his legal defense?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's going to jail.
> Anyone want to bet?
> 
> 
> As Soon as Trump Leaves Office, He Faces Greater Risk of Prosecution


That might make a good thread and pool James. 
Who gets him first, Vance or the SDNY?
The date Donald hits the court room for a plea hearing?
How long it will take the Judge to muzzle him pretrial?
How long before he ends up in jail for violation of a court order?
When will twitter ban him for TOS violations, like everybody else?, ditto for facebook? (Uncle Sam might step on em soon).

The trial will be great? After that he will be tried via video from prison where they have a mute button. They won't need to tie him to his chair and ball gag him like his first trial on TV, where his eyes bugged out while he squirmed and grunted chained in the chair..  Trust me James, it will be worth avoiding covid to see the sight of Donald disappearing behind a door for good! Mitch McConnell will be far happier than you!  It will be manumission day for the republican congress as the slaves are set free... Donald is full of ironies and paradoxes.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2020)

*TRY *not to laugh - Proud Boys initiation ritual.

Kinda gay but to be expected from Trump Supporters.... *shrugs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327726287620886528


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *TRY *not to laugh - Proud Boys initiation ritual.
> 
> Kinda gay but to be expected from Trump Supporters.... *shrugs
> 
> ...


It's impossible not too laugh
Sorry


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb, dumby dooby dumb. Waa, waa, waa, waa-a.


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I hear after the inauguration a bunch of doctors in white coats are gonna to jump him on stage and publicly beat the shit out of him, mid lie, then seize the mic!


We'd call that a "blanket party", back in the day. Good ol' boyz.


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

Atlas is a doctor like Dr. Pepper is a doctor.








Trump coronavirus advisor Scott Atlas urged people to 'rise up' against new restrictions in Michigan, then said he wasn't trying to encourage violence


The comments came a month after the FBI foiled a far-right group's plan to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer and overthrow the state government.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

Colorado Exposure Tracker to tell you if you've been exposed by anyone:





__





CO Exposure Notifications







www.addyourphone.com


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 16, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> He's going to jail.
> Anyone want to bet?
> 
> 
> As Soon as Trump Leaves Office, He Faces Greater Risk of Prosecution


They need to lock him up in solitary, and throw away the key. He deserves no platform to further peddle his lies.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> We'd call that a "blanket party", back in the day. Good ol' boyz.


great grandma used to call them the 'white coats' are gonna come for you..you see we used to have facilities but 1980 ended everything.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

topcat said:


> Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb, dumby dooby dumb. Waa, waa, waa, waa-a.


are biden and harris contributing to fear of vaccer? hmmmmmmmmmm, i'm gonna say it was they guy who suggested a 'cleaning' by injecting bleach or shoving a UV light up your ass..although he never did mention red or blue spectrum.

but nope, not biden and harris.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 16, 2020)

White coats scared me between 3 and 10 years old. Once I was turned 13 it wasn't white coats anymore......................it was the cops


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 16, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> They need to lock him up in solitary, and throw away the key. He deserves no platform to further peddle his lies.


How quick do you think it will be before Twitter bans Trump once he is no longer POTUS?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How quick do you think it will be before Twitter bans Trump once he is no longer POTUS?


I can hope for today but I'll take 1/21/21 and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> White coats scared me between 3 and 10 years old. Once I was turned 13 it wasn't white coats anymore......................it was the cops


one size fits all, domestics, psychiatric, criminal- they became the catch-all there to triage..did Reagans experiment work?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4744132


dude on the left needs a wax- stat!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How quick do you think it will be before Twitter bans Trump once he is no longer POTUS?


he's halfway there..


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 16, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> How quick do you think it will be before Twitter bans Trump once he is no longer POTUS?


I really don't think they will. If he was going to be banned, it would have already happened. I think what's more likely is him jumping to some other platform that fully supports his nonsense.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 16, 2020)

Had to read this as Rodney Dangerfield .... made it better.


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4744132


Wonder Bubba's


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 16, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I really don't think they will. If he was going to be banned, it would have already happened. I think what's more likely is him jumping to some other platform that fully supports his nonsense.


Twitter already stated that they only allowed him to Tweet his BS & violate their rules is because he was a Head of State & implied that once he's out of office the party is over.
That would wonderful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Georgia Republicans Fear Trump Is Harming Senate Runoff Chances, Says Report


Republican incumbent Sen. David Perdue reportedly said that, while he supports Trump, he had confronted an “anti-Trump vote in Georgia” in the first round of voting.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Georgia Republicans Fear Trump is Harming Senate Runoff Chances, Says Report*
YESTERDAY’S MAN

*Republican leaders in Georgia appear to be in a panic*. According to the Washington Post, top GOP officials in the state are growing more and more fearful about their chances in January’s Senate runoffs, and now see Trump’s unpopularity with some voters as a big liability. On a call with donors last week, embattled Republican incumbent Sen. David Perdue reportedly stressed that, while he supports Trump, he confronted an “anti-Trump vote in Georgia” in the first round of voting, and that runoff victory will depend on getting “enough conservative Republicans out to vote” in Atlanta suburbs who may have opposed Trump’s reelection. Perdue spokesman John Burke said the senator has been “President Trump’s strongest ally in the Senate,” and that he’s “proud to have his support.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Twitter already stated that they only allowed him to Tweet his BS & violate their rules is because he was a Head of State & implied that once he's out of office the party is over.
> That would wonderful.


Any time they put a sock in that pie hole makes the world a better place, that's just the beginning of the ball gag Donald will wear and I figure he might wear a real one before he gets out of court. When the prosecutor starts excoriating him in court he will go nuts, especially if he focuses on Donald's low IQ and why it's the reason he was a loser all his life. You don't just want Donald going to jail, you want him freaking and tied to a chair with a ball gag in his gob first! Justice not only must be done, it must be seen to be done and Donald must be publicly seen to be who he really is, a loser and a madman. If his fans don't like it, they can make death threats against the judge and jury.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 17, 2020)

The Trump administration just argued in court that it can assassinate US citizens with no oversight:

"
When pressed by the court, the government asserted that it has the absolute right to order the assassination of an American citizen, any time, anywhere, including within the United States, and then claim that it is a state secret and its actions are unreviewable by any Court. Some of the judges indicated shock that such a wide power could be claimed, a claim never before made.
As long as the government contends the evidence is too secret to share then the Americans caught in the crosshairs are out of luck. And the rest of us just have to trust the President’s judgment with no role whatever for the courts.

"









The Trump administration argued today that it can kill my American client


Bilal is an American journalist who is supposed to have a right to life — but apparently the government wants to proceed to execution without trial




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> if he focuses on Donald's low IQ


What is that twit's IQ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

I was thinking a bit longer term, about what America might be like a few years down the road and then a decade after this has digested socially and a generation most affected by their education in Trump University is voting. Who will chronical, write the history and teach it, whose narrative will be presented on TV, in documentaries, news shows, mini series, movies and books? A liberal narrative, an honest one too, simplified and summarized for sure, but taught to generations of Americans by largely liberal women.

The 72 million who supported Trump are a disappointment, but they are the sum total of the problem in political terms, that's pretty much all of em folks. They have been identified, quantified and qualified by this past election, now analyze the data, draw some conclusions, test them and start whittling away at this base by settling grievances for the reasonable and gradually strangling the disinformation universe for the racists and political terrorists, those who want to burn down the house.

As examples
Making the AM broadcast band convert to digital and relicensing stations along with reintroduction of the equal time doctrine with teeth. Regulate the fuckers and make them accountable for their pandemic content, use it to remove them from the public airwaves as a public menace. The same treatment should be applied to TV and cable outlets after public hearings and the presentation of evidence (and there is lots of video). New law can make social media companies over a certain size threshold subject to FCC regulations too.

The premise is: The truth is a basic human right and a constitutional right and necessity for citizens who elect their governments. There is only one truth and honest people can agree on facts and reality, they may disagree on the interpretation, but we have always done that, it's called politics. America or another country cannot survive with half of the population believing in a false narrative of reality supported by nothing more than bullshit. Both sides are not equal and there are not good people on both sides here, one side is lying.

People believe what they want to believe and will seek out those narratives that support their delusions and biases, Fox is not delusional enough now, they are retreating further into the nuttyverse with more extreme propaganda sources. News serves to inform and enlighten the consumer, to educate, propaganda serves the purposes of those who create it, manipulates and uses the consumer for their own ends. Enemy states use propaganda and so do domestic enemies as well, just look at the content and ask yourself, if it is useful or helpful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

dstroy said:


> The Trump administration just argued in court that it can assassinate US citizens with no oversight:
> 
> "
> When pressed by the court, the government asserted that it has the absolute right to order the assassination of an American citizen, any time, anywhere, including within the United States, and then claim that it is a state secret and its actions are unreviewable by any Court. Some of the judges indicated shock that such a wide power could be claimed, a claim never before made.
> ...


They could do Donald using the same law, why not, he will be a big enough pain in the ass. It can be done, but they would have to be on the battle field against US troops or part of a terrorist operation overseas and out of reach, otherwise they just snatch them and squeeze them. It's kinda a grey area of the law these days as the world grows more complex, civilized and globalized. Military rules of engagement are flexible and constantly evolving over time and with technology, PR is a big consideration too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What is that twit's IQ?


I've read that based on analysis of his decisions and other factors professionals estimate it around IQ 78. Not sure but his niece Mary Trump who is a psychologist appears to agree with the estimate. Donald would never sit for an IQ test even in prison, maybe when he was younger and in school, but we don't know that. Donald has made lots of public decisions and if you list and analyze them there are ways to estimate Donald's smarts, IQ tests are merely a series of questions and a scoring system of cognitive ability. A look at Donald's calls in the past few years, now that we've got behind the scenes a bit more indicates Donald is a moron, his TV appearances confirm this conclusion.

If Donald breaks 80 on an IQ test, I'd give him a grand for every point he scores, hard to cheat on an IQ test, if yer in prison, are like Donald and have someone standing over you. It would be like playing checkers with Donald (chess would be beyond him), he would lose, but would upset the board before storming away calling you a cheat etc.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

Lindsay:Georgia..throw away those ballots:









Georgia secretary of state says Lindsey Graham implied he should try to throw away ballots







www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What is that twit's IQ?


I wonder how Donald does at golf, he cheats there too, but must lose on occasion. I figure golf is a physical challenge and not a cognitive one, Donald avoids cognitive challenges like sin. I think he can stand losing at golf, but not on something involving smarts or popularity. Accidentally becoming POTUS (his plan failed here too) exposed an unprepared Donald who could not see the implications of what he was getting into. He was always a bully and a blackmailer, a conman who stole the carefully crafted base of the republican party, Mitch and the boys had a good con going for the wealthy, until Obama came along. The reaction to Obama was immediate and extreme, this tea party bullshit running cover, the party filled completely with racists and bigots and they drove out the RINOs, Mitch lost control completely when they nominated Donald, they all became his instant slaves and their enthrallment has even grown deeper. Now the only thing that can remove Donald's tiny hands from the party base is to make sure he's in prison, secretly of course.

Donald is now a liability to them in Georgia and he will continue to be one for them long into the future, even if he is muzzled and in prison. The base of the party has been poisoned to death, don't let their recent rally at the polls kid you, they are on the way out, election cycle by election cycle, they will go the way of the whigs. Power abhors a vacuum and they will be quickly replaced by another conservative alternative party with, money, common sense and brains.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder how Donald does at golf, he cheats there too, but must lose on occasion. I figure golf is a physical challenge and not a cognitive one, Donald avoids cognitive challenges like sin. I think he can stand losing at golf, but not on something involving smarts or popularity. Accidentally becoming POTUS (his plan failed here to) exposed an unprepared Donald who could not see the implications of what he was getting into. He was always a bully and a blackmailer, a conman who stole the carefully crafted base of the republican party, Mitch and the boys had a good con going for the wealthy, until Obama came along. The reaction to Obama was immediate and extreme, this the tea party bullshit running cover, the party filled completely with racists and bigots and they drove out the RINOs, Mitch lost control completely when they nominated Donald, they all became his instant slaves and their enthrallment has even grown deeper. Now the only thing that can remove Donald's tiny hands from the party base is to make sure he's in prison, secretly of course.
> 
> Donald is now a liability to them in Georgia and he will continue to be one for them long into the future, even if he is muzzled and in prison. The base of the party has been poisoned to death, don't let their recent rally at the polls kid you, they are on the way out, election cycle by election cycle, they will go the way of the whigs. Power abhors a vacuum and they will be quickly replaced by another conservative alternative party with, money, common sense and brains.


he cheats bad on golf and i read he carries extra balls for those places he can't get out of then looks around (so no one sees) and throws the ball back into play..i believe it was a caddie.

but everyone knows he does this and it's part of the game with him..you pretend you don't see it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Lindsay:Georgia..throw away those ballots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they lose Georgia, Lindsey would be come an anonymous back bench republican senator, not a committee chair. He would be irrelevant and that is almost as bad as losing the election for a narcissist like Lindsey. I don't know how people in Washington could have any respect for him after this sad episode in American history, Lindsey will have to eat this for the rest of his life and it will get worse for him as time goes on and more comes out. Lindsey should be in for a hard time socially, this shit is well beyond the old forgive and forget kinda shit with trying to subvert democracy for a psychopathic moron who killed a quarter million Americans, so far. His first private meeting with Joe will be a reaming of epic proportions, Lindsey should be trailing blood running from his asshole as he leaves the oval office.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they lose Georgia, Lindsey would be come an anonymous back bench republican senator, not a committee chair. He would be irrelevant and that is almost as bad as losing the election for a narcissist like Lindsey. I don't know how people in Washington could have any respect for him after this sad episode in American history, Lindsey will have to eat this for the rest of his life and it will get worse for him as time goes on and more comes out. Lindsey should be in for a hard time socially, this shit is well beyond the old forgive and forget kinda shit with trying to subvert democracy for a psychopathic moron who killed a quarter million Americans, so far. His first private meeting with Joe will be a reaming of epic proportions, Lindsey should be trailing blood running from his asshole as he leaves the oval office.


and yet i thought the SCOTUS statement was the *most sad episode*; i mean how could you possibly top that? but here we are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and yet i thought the SCOTUS statement was the *most sad episode*; i mean how could you possibly top that? but here we are.


If Lindsey runs in six years he will face the organization and disciples of Stacy Abrams and there will be many in a South Carolina too. She did more than organize and work, she inspired a generation of women and when this pandemic is over, they will start the ground game up on steroids and it will expand spontaneously, I'm sure she either has or will write the book on how it is done. She broke the solid south and if Georgia can go, so too can SC, or you can moderate their politics by putting the fear of Jesus into them at the polls.

I think women are gonna change America after this little fiasco, Donald and covid will leave a trail of grassroots organizations in every state in the union, mostly run by women. Women are way better than men at this social warfare shit and large portions of law school graduates in the past couple of decades are women and that's where a lot of politicians come from, the legal profession. This was happening before and would happen anyway, but Stacy Abrahams is writing the book for how it is done, no matter what the cause or concern, as long as justice and right are on your side and you make sense to regular folks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2020)

*Jailer* : Hey Baby Brain , if you want tonight’s bologna sandwich dinner tonite , you gotta do one thing ....

*Trump *: Tell me , I have the best brain 

Jailer brings in box ( Stürmwiggen end table from IKEA ) and a hex key.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Jailer* : Hey Baby Brain , if you want tonight’s bologna sandwich dinner tonite , you gotta do one thing ....
> 
> *Trump *: Tell me , I have the best brain
> 
> Jailer brings in box ( Stürmwiggen end table from IKEA ) and a hex key.


Just ask him to do simple math or solve a simple logical puzzle. Ikea is overkill, way over the top, Donald has trouble playing checkers and would be easy to beat, chess would be beyond him, because he either cannot see, or discounts future possibilities. Donald can't do the abstract thinking thing, his only real talent is lying, cheating and fucking over suckers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Jailer* : Hey Baby Brain , if you want tonight’s bologna sandwich dinner tonite , you gotta do one thing ....
> 
> *Trump *: Tell me , I have the best brain
> 
> Jailer brings in box ( Stürmwiggen end table from IKEA ) and a hex key.


If you wanna piss off Donald and really see him triggered, publicly call him a moron and say he has an IQ of 78 and shows it. Donald will lose it and in an equal arena, he will snow flake out when challenged and storm off the stage, or he would physically attack. After the verbal assault of ad hominem attacks, hold his feet to the fire with the simple test of intelligence or even basic knowledge and see him squirm in avoidance and distraction.

You could easily bait Donald in debate about the German attack on pearl harbor, he is that fucking ignorant and stupid.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)

I never understood the IQ thing. I don't think I have ever actually taken a IQ test and would have no clue what I would be.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Twitter already stated that they only allowed him to Tweet his BS & violate their rules is because he was a Head of State & implied that once he's out of office the party is over.
> That would wonderful.


He's had that account long before he was President, and was tweeting batshit crazy things then.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I never understood the IQ thing. I don't think I have ever actually taken a IQ test and would have no clue what I would be.


Having a high IQ is the equivalent of having a big dick. It's nice to brag about, but you can get by being just average.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Jailer* : Hey Baby Brain , if you want tonight’s bologna sandwich dinner tonite , you gotta do one thing ....
> 
> *Trump *: Tell me , I have the best brain
> 
> Jailer brings in box ( Stürmwiggen end table from IKEA ) and a hex key.


no, no..not the dreaded hex key..why is it there's never one around when you need it?

when the mover you hired all of a sudden while taking your bed apart says..'oh no'.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I never understood the IQ thing. I don't think I have ever actually taken a IQ test and would have no clue what I would be.


An IQ of 100 is an average IQ, half the population fall below and half above in a bell curve distribution pattern. It is a moving target and over the decades people get "smarter" and the tests and scoring are adjusted. These tests challenge several different areas of cognitive functioning mostly for educational and employment purposes, the US army was real big on IQ testing before WW2.

A more accurate view might be we have many micro abilities and the aggregate make up our overall cognitive abilities, most people are good at somethings and shitty at others or aspects of them, many have special talents, others like the severely autistic (idiot savant) can tell you the day of the week in 25 years from now in a second, but not much else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I never understood the IQ thing. I don't think I have ever actually taken a IQ test and would have no clue what I would be.








IQ Test. Free and No registration, test your intelligence at 123test.com


Test how smart you are in a few minutes with our free IQ test demos. Visit 123test for demos of the IQ test and culture fair intelligence test, check https://www.123test.com/iq-test/




www.123test.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2020)

Give the Orange Bubblehead a “ Democratic “ themed coloring book and a box of blue only crayons - i am betting he will rip his toupee by the 2 sided tape off his liver spotted head.

Pretty sure jailers will find crazed writing in fecal matter on the walls.

Incoherent babbling ... pen drawn lips and eyes on his right hand calling it Ivanka . Pasty skin minus the copper ceramic coating he is so used too. Masterbating unknowingly on video. Wheelchair with toilet trap seat. Melania divorces , new dick opportunity. Don jr. on a big game hunt gets mauled by a rabid hyena. Jared becomes a jailhouse bitch to the Pod Boss - a midget serial killer. He will known as “ LOLA “ and have sharpie lip liner .

( god I’m gonna miss trolling this ape once he’s gone ... *tears )

“ not really - fuck him


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Give the Orange Bubblehead a “ Democratic “ themed coloring book and a box of blue only crayons - i am betting he will rip his toupee by the 2 sided tape off his liver spotted head.
> 
> Pretty sure jailers will find crazed writing in fecal matter on the walls.
> 
> ...


Lola may be come a Chola and Sharpie his eyebrows too..a few suggestions:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

*Graham Denies Pressuring GA Official To Throw Out Legal Votes | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*





Georgia's Republican Secretary of State is alleging that Sen. Lindsey Graham pressured him to throw out legal votes in that state's recount. Jason Johnson and Jon Meacham join to discuss.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Having a high IQ is the equivalent of having a big dick. It's nice to brag about, but you can get by being just average.


Ted Cruz has a very high IQ, but he has brain parts offline and is as big a psycho as Donald, Ted is just better at faking it. A brain without a heart attached, is as useless as tits on a bull.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 17, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Having a high IQ is the equivalent of having a big dick.


Theoretically I have a decent IQ, but I know I have a fucking MASSIVE ding dong & all I know is that has caused me problems.
Remeber that scene in Full Metal Jacket with the prositute who said "I love you long time" & then said to that Black soldier " too beaucoup, too beacoup"?
That's alway's been my problem, too beaucoup.
It's a fucking curse
A woman that say's she like big weeny's is a liar, or she's never had one & is wishing upon a star


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Theoretically I have a decent IQ, but I know I have a fucking MASSIVE ding dong & all I know is that has caused me problems.
> Remeber that scene in Full Metal Jacket with the prositute who said "I love you long time" & then said to that Black soldier " too beaucoup, too beacoup"?
> That's alway's been my problem, too beaucoup.
> It's a fucking curse
> A woman that say's she like big weeny's is a liar, or she's never had one & is wishing upon a star


I know what you mean .... I’m hung like a tuna can .

Girth baby girth . No calmag needed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

*Let's talk about reuniting the country and unity....*


----------



## OG_Kloudy (Nov 17, 2020)

This thread is quite popular!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Theoretically I have a decent IQ, but I know I have a fucking MASSIVE ding dong & all I know is that has caused me problems.
> Remeber that scene in Full Metal Jacket with the prositute who said "I love you long time" & then said to that Black soldier " too beaucoup, too beacoup"?
> That's alway's been my problem, too beaucoup.
> It's a fucking curse
> A woman that say's she like big weeny's is a liar, or she's never had one & is wishing upon a star


Weren't you the guy they called Jimdadong in high school? No wonder Jimdamick was jealous, maybe that's why he had issues, penis envy!  Brains beats brawn and even dongs, but not buy much, judging from the general rate of intelligence.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Graham Denies Pressuring GA Official To Throw Out Legal Votes | The 11th Hour | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liar liar pants on fire..which is it Lindsey? your statements are conflicting..and the more you lie? hint: the faster you talk..did you know that?

'You can use my words against me and you'd be right..'

don't mind if I do, Lindsey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

OG_Kloudy said:


> This thread is quite popular!


Donald did a lot to America and this is one of the results, other results are pending.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Theoretically I have a decent IQ, but I know I have a fucking MASSIVE ding dong & all I know is that has caused me problems.
> Remeber that scene in Full Metal Jacket with the prositute who said "I love you long time" & then said to that Black soldier " too beaucoup, too beacoup"?
> That's alway's been my problem, too beaucoup.
> It's a fucking curse
> A woman that say's she like big weeny's is a liar, or she's never had one & is wishing upon a star


The way I've got it figured, if yer smart enough to be happy, that should be good enough, if you are smart and unhappy, then there is a way to become so, it also works if you are stupid, but you are unlikely to appreciate it's value, but it works none the less.

Dealing with a massive dick is not something I usually have to deal with, though I do have my methods.


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 17, 2020)

OG_Kloudy said:


> This thread is quite popular!


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ted Cruz has a very high IQ, but he has brain parts offline and is as big a psycho as Donald, Ted is just better at faking it. A brain without a heart attached, is as useless as tits on a bull.


and then came..Rand Paul.

it would've been great to see his ass beat..i would've paid 20$.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> and then came..Rand Paul.
> 
> it would've been great to see his ass beat.


I believe he is just a garden variety asshole, quite common.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

OG_Kloudy said:


> This thread is quite popular!


whoa! one message and you saved it for out little neck of the woods..imagine that! out of alllllllllll the forums you had to scroll past..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Theoretically I have a decent IQ, but I know I have a fucking MASSIVE ding dong & all I know is that has caused me problems.
> Remeber that scene in Full Metal Jacket with the prositute who said "I love you long time" & then said to that Black soldier " too beaucoup, too beacoup"?
> That's alway's been my problem, too beaucoup.
> It's a fucking curse
> A woman that say's she like big weeny's is a liar, or she's never had one & is wishing upon a star


You should have used your God given talent and become a porn star!  Ya gotta be positive man!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe he is just a garden variety asshole, quite common.


he does that thing in which he has to be in everybodys pic even if he wasn't on committee like as if he had anything to do with it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

I think Donald is itching to use nukes on Iran or someone, he is curious and needs a big distraction from being discovered as a fucking idiot by the transition. It will be like opening the door of mass murder scene that happened days before, the stink will drive them back from the doorway, as they stare at the carnage beyond in shock.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NYT Reports Pres. Trump Sought Options For Attacking Iran | Andrea Mitchell | MSNBC*





Nick Burns, former U.S. Ambassador to NATO and Peter Baker join Andrea Mitchell to discuss the national security threats that accompany the stalled transition and the New York Times' new reporting on President Trump seeking military action against Iran's main nuclear site. "If we launched a military attack on any target in Iran, what we know about the Iranians is they do hit back," Amb. Burns says. "They could try to kidnap or kill American citizens anywhere in the world. They’ve done that in the past.”


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 17, 2020)

Where's Pence?
Are he and mother hiding out?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 17, 2020)

Grassley has the tRUmp virus, here's hoping it kills his deplorable ass.


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Where's Pence?
> Are he and mother hiding out?


Mother left him for the fly. She likes winners. He hasn't stopped crying since the election, many people say, that's what I've heard, nobody talks about this, okay(?)


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The way I've got it figured, if yer smart enough to be happy, that should be good enough, if you are smart and unhappy, then there is a way to become so, it also works if you are stupid, but you are unlikely to appreciate it's value, but it works none the less.
> 
> Dealing with a massive dick is not something I usually have to deal with, though I do have my methods.


Personally, I think the dumber you are, the happier you are.
He/she will be ignorant to the fact they're getting fucked over, just like the vast majority of Trump supporters
Age old saying, "Ignorance is Bliss"
Never a truer statement made.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Weren't you the guy they called Jimdadong in high school?


How'd you know that?
When I took showers after gym/sports they were all in awe.
I'm famous in my class of 1974, Stepinac Catholic High School in White Plains, NY.
You can probably Google me, using Jimdamick#massivepenis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Personally, I think the dumber you are, the happier you are.
> He/she will be ignorant to the fact they're getting fucked over, just like the vast majority of Trump supporters
> Age old saying, "Ignorance is Bliss"
> Never a truer statement made.


You do have a point, I have run across some happy idiots and some rather unhappy clever assholes too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> How'd you know that?
> When I took showers after gym/sports they were all in awe.
> I'm famous in my class of 1974, Stepinac Catholic High School in White Plains, NY.
> You can probably Google me, using Jimdamick#massivepenis


Just a wild guess. My assistant at work, last name Dyck was well endowed and as a young man Lenny's Hammer (Thor's hammer) was legend. They used to say Lenny made em squeal or so I've heard from his buddy's, he was from Winnipeg and I only knew him from work. Lenny had bad health and I had him doing routine data entry, most of the ARR billing and generally took care of him, a nice guy, but in constant pain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Personally, I think the dumber you are, the happier you are.
> He/she will be ignorant to the fact they're getting fucked over, just like the vast majority of Trump supporters
> Age old saying, "Ignorance is Bliss"
> Never a truer statement made.


Being smart or even rich is not important, being happy is though. If you were rich and moved into a beautiful new condo on the 100th floor of some luxury tower, but were unhappy. The only thing that would interest you about the place is finding a window to throw yourself out of. Most of the people who commit suicide are probably above average intelligence and are depressed, they try to use the wrong tools to solve their problems, the regular cognitive problem solving tools and they are not the right ones for dealing with emotional issues, especially depression.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> IQ Test. Free and No registration, test your intelligence at 123test.com
> 
> 
> Test how smart you are in a few minutes with our free IQ test demos. Visit 123test for demos of the IQ test and culture fair intelligence test, check https://www.123test.com/iq-test/
> ...


I wonder how many people have given that company free data points on them.

I dont trust free shit on the internet, it means you are the product.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder how many people have given that company free data points on them.
> 
> I dont trust free shit on the internet, it means you are the product.
> 
> View attachment 4745158


There are plenty of testing sites online, that was just off the top of the google results. If you are curious about such things there are resources available online. IQ is a predictor of academic success, but there are many other factors that go into a successful life, there are a lot of things an IQ test does not measure, character for instance.

During WW2, most of the US ground army had sub 100 IQs, everybody was tested on induction, the army airforce and navy got the cream of the crop. Those who could be trained to a high level of technical proficiency, for roles like medical people, radiomen and even auto mechanics, special and airborne troops were also often above average.

Aptitude testing was found to be a very efficient use of man power and human resources and many companies adopted it too after the war.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder how many people have given that company free data points on them.
> 
> I dont trust free shit on the internet, it means you are the product.
> 
> View attachment 4745158


One other thing, in most IQ tests your total score is divided by your age, hence the quotient part. You're are actually smarter than a kid! Dividing your total score at say 60, is a bit different than dividing it by 20!


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)

I guess you rolled right past my saying I wouldn't trust any free website that gets you to give it data on you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I guess you rolled right past my saying I wouldn't trust any free website that gets you to give it data on you.


I saw that, and there are sites at universities and others with not so many strings attached, the web is full of resources. It shouldn't matter so much to older folks, we know who and what we are, at least some do, the young are often more interested in such things.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2020)

Donald is the kiss of death, it wasn't that long ago he was at a MAGA rally on stage with Donald and misfortune followed, I wonder if he will get covid too. A bad day for Blacks for Trump, maybe Donald will pardon him? The base might not like it though...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Lil Wayne Hit With Federal Weapons Charge, Faces Max Sentence of 10 Years If Convicted


Lil Wayne was a passenger on a plane that stopped off in Florida last December, at which point it was searched. Now, Weezy has been charged.




www.yahoo.com





*Lil Wayne Hit With Federal Weapons Charge, Faces Max Sentence of 10 Years If Convicted*

Trace William Cowen
Tue, November 17, 2020, 1:49 PM AST·2 min read

Lil Wayne has received a federal weapons charge in connection with a December 2019 plane search in Florida.

Per TMZ, who reported on the charge on Tuesday afternoon, the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of Florida has charged Weezy with one count of possession of a firearm and ammunition by a convicted felon. If convicted, the sentence could be as high as 10 years. A court appearance is slated for December.

With the plane's search, which occurred ahead of its final stop in California, Miami-Dade police were acting on what the Miami Herald said at the time was "a tip about weapons and marijuana." Federal agents were alerted in order to secure a search warrant to give the private plane a look at Miami-Opa Locka Executive Airport.

In a statement to Complex on Tuesday, Weezy's attorney Howard Srebnick explained that his client has been charged for "possessing a gold-plated handgun" in his luggage while traveling on the plane. Srebnick also highlighted the fact that there is "no allegation that he is a dangerous person."

Here's the statement in full:

Carter is charged with possessing a gold-plated handgun in his luggage on a private plane. There is no allegation that he ever fired it, brandished it, used it or threatened to use it. There is no allegation that he is a dangerous person. The charge is that because he was convicted of a felony in the past, he is prohibited from possessing a firearm.

Although the Supreme Court has not yet decided the constitutional question, Justice Amy Coney Barrett recently wrote an appellate dissenting opinion in which she stated that “Absent evidence that he either belongs to a dangerous category or bears individual markers of risk, permanently disqualifying [a convicted felon] from possessing a gun violates the Second Amendment."

50 Cent couldn't wait for an opportunity to address Wayne. On Instagram, he told him to try and get Trump on the phone before he leaves office.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I saw that, and there are sites at universities and others with not so many strings attached, the web is full of resources. It shouldn't matter so much to older folks, we know who and what we are, at least some do, the young are often more interested in such things.


Yeah nothing says it shouldn't matter to older folks like internet version of the telephone scam.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Grassley has the tRUmp virus, here's hoping it kills his deplorable ass.


even better.









Harvey Weinstein is being 'closely monitored' with a fever by medical staff in prison, publicist says | CNN


Harvey Weinstein has a fever and is being monitored by medical staff in prison, his publicist says.




www.cnn.com





bet you this lard ass has a preexist or two.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah nothing says it shouldn't matter to older folks like internet version of the telephone scam.


Dunno too many old folks who are interested in IQ tests, it's for the young, those with life ahead of them. Scams often involve other topics and outright fraud like trying to obtain information to steal money, the phone is a bigger source and they target old people using big data. Americans have few data law and privacy protections and it has political consequences when you have hundreds of megabytes of data on every person, you can predict their behavior and manipulate them. It has two aspects, accumulating data and then having the means to use it and social media provides a direct route for foreign governments to talk directly to citizens.

Foreign enemies are not nearly as big a problem for America as domestic ones. Just because someone is a citizen, does not mean they are not an enemy of the constitution and the rule of law, it's just harder to kill them legally.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder how many people have given that company free data points on them.
> 
> I dont trust free shit on the internet, it means you are the product.
> 
> View attachment 4745158


what you speak of is done in a professional psych setting not online..you don't need to know your IQ, those that do is because behaviors required the assessment. IQ assists the professional during assessment.

IQ = Intelligence Quotient = how well you learn not how smart you are.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 18, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno too many old folks who are interested in IQ tests, it's for the young, those with life ahead of them. Scams often involve other topics and outright fraud like trying to obtain information to steal money, the phone is a bigger source and they target old people using big data. Americans have few data law and privacy protections and it has political consequences when you have hundreds of megabytes of data on every person, you can predict their behavior and manipulate them. It has two aspects, accumulating data and then having the means to use it and social media provides a direct route for foreign governments to talk directly to citizens.
> 
> Foreign enemies are not nearly as big a problem for America as domestic ones. Just because someone is a citizen, does not mean they are not an enemy of the constitution and the rule of law, it's just harder to kill them legally.


Sorry man, but that is some of the dumbest shit I have read from you. But that is only because I didn't see your post recommending someone take Trump's snake oil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Sorry man, but that is some of the dumbest shit I have read from you. But that is only because I didn't see your post recommending someone take Trump's snake oil.


You don't think that right wing billionaires who have gobbled up the failing news papers and radio stations of the midwest states and others, subtilty changed the editorial content and filled the radio airwaves with hate propaganda, are not an issue? America has been under sustained propaganda attack from with in for over a decade, by people like Murdoch, the Kock brothers and the Sinclair broadcasting group among others. The wealthy are so wealthy in proportion to society a few people can control vast swaths of American media. They have a herd of believers and the only objective for them is impleading social and political change so they pay less taxes and can have more "freedom". The GOP was complacent in this game of stealing democracy for over a decade too, partners in fact with a vast private right wing media propaganda machine.

They just took advantage of existing social divisions and issues in America and helped to create the "culture wars". They mostly just told people what they really wanted to hear, things they were conditioned to.

Putin and others add to and embellish an enormous amount of bullshit generated by Americans for Americans. What do you think led to the rapid growth and now radicalization of theses media sources? Fox is no longer crazy enough, the audience want more confirmation of pre existing biases, though not directly. The walls of their information bubbles are growing thicker If you can gain the senate and even if you don't, those bubbles need to be burst or you face the doom of two realities. Some people want to coddle and chase these fools down the rabbit hole of unreality, out vote them or die, is the way I see it.

They are at war with you and they have created a vast army made up of your friends and relatives, they always had the moral failings, we all do at one level or another. The information bubble is causing them to become radicalized like Islamic terrorists are online, this time it is political terrorism. Trump was the bomb they wore to commit suicide with while burning down the shining city on the hill, so the "others" wouldn't get some. They were wielded into a tribe by fear, a church almost and Donald was the pope.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> How'd you know that?
> When I took showers after gym/sports they were all in awe.
> I'm famous in my class of 1974, Stepinac Catholic High School in White Plains, NY.
> You can probably Google me, using Jimdamick#massivepenis


but you're a short irishman..i would need a thumb pic next to ruler todays date RIU written on an american gas pump.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

gotta love gen z..saw a Vote Trump Out! in someones dorm window with the follow-up We Did It! splashed across..normally a sign like that would fall to the wayside like trumps umbrella when he got to stair top of AF1 and just be forgotten.

gen z/millennial follows up..i like that..follow-up is everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but you're a short irishman..i would need a thumb pic next to ruler todays date RIU written on an american gas pump.


James has nothing to prove, take it or leave it.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2020)

You take some and you leave some


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Grassley has the tRUmp virus, here's hoping it kills his deplorable ass.


Don’t worry about it. It’s nothing.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

so Schuylaar just entered a $1000 sweepstakes from Walmart, i had a large order delivered yesterday and when they asked my opinion on what they can do better, i told them:

dump the drive-in idea in your parking lots and put the money into your employees. i suggested constructing Comfort Stations for their employees male and female accommodations. like they do in Japan with micro-hotels lockers, showers and pay per use insulated sleeping pods.

i suggested them to give my driver a raise. the Walton family can afford and should be investing into their employees. i also said they should stop selling guns and ammo.

think i'll win the $1000 card?


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but you're a short irishman..i would need a thumb pic next to ruler todays date RIU written on an american gas pump.


Your funny @schuylaar .
Yea, I might be short in stature, but I'm EXTREMELY well endowed where it matters   
Want a pic?
Give me your email address & I'll send one and you can attach it to your ceiling above your bed & have fun


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your funny @schuylaar .
> Yea, I might be short in stature, but I'm EXTREMELY well endowed where it matters
> Want a pic?
> Give me your email address & I'll send one and you can attach it to your ceiling above your bed & have fun


i'm thinking there's some girth there; even better length doesn't matter

you're a cute little guy; saw that pic of you on the rocks with the boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t worry about it. It’s nothing.


Grassley will get antibody therapy and his replacement has been elected, though if Joe's AG goes after some republican senators for the crimes they have actually committed, it might cost them a few seats. Why not, they declared war on democracy. If they are guilty, go for it and get rid of as many republican seats as you can, win or lose in Georgia and some of these GOP fucks are crooked. Money from Russia through the NRA to them in 2016 for instance and there are many other things too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Your funny @schuylaar .
> Yea, I might be short in stature, but I'm EXTREMELY well endowed where it matters
> Want a pic?
> Give me your email address & I'll send one and you can attach it to your ceiling above your bed & have fun


Don't send dick pics FFS!


----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Grassley has the tRUmp virus, here's hoping it kills his deplorable ass.


Didn't he say one contracts the virus _from the mask?_


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Didn't he say one contracts the virus _from the mask?_


that was Louis Gohmert.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Didn't he say one contracts the virus _from the mask?_


I think that was another idiot but you could be right. At this point they’re all starting to look alike


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Didn't he say one contracts the virus _from the mask?_


No that was that moron Ghomert, or gommer, I'm sure he got reelected in Texas one, they can't get enough stupid there..


----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I think that was another idiot but you could be right. At this point they’re all starting to look alike


Now, I remember. They all look alike to me.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Pfizer just shanked Trump by announcing it's really more effective than previously though from 90% to 95%









Pfizer coronavirus vaccine was 95% effective with no safety concerns


Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine is 95% effective in preventing Covid-19 infections, even in older adults, and caused no serious safety concerns, the company said Wednesday.




www.cnn.com





obvi they were pissed because Moderna was 95%.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Now, I remember. They all look alike.


he was bang the drum, cup, pen or whatever he can man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Pfizer just shanked Trump by announcing it's really more effective than previously though from 90% to 95%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Joe was potus he would be cutting deals for licensing or buying patents to get his hands on Modern's proprietary liposome, essentially a bubble of fat, that they package the mRNA strands in and can keep them stable at high temps. Pfizer can then use the tech to package their mRNA strands too. The main difference is the tough liposome Moderna developed, perhaps others are working on these liposomes too.

If you add up the logistic costs of keeping vaccines at very low temps, it could free up a lot of cash to pay off Moderna for rights or they could mass produce the liposomes or some other aspect like suppling the ingredients to others etc. Having Joe's team in place opens up lot's of possibilities, but Joe might be able to do a lot on the phone with these corporate heads to foster cooperation. This is war level shit, hundreds of thousands of lives are on the line, it's president's work.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 18, 2020)

This is really, really good 









The madness of King Trump, America's sulky George III sequel


Like the deranged King George III, the QAnon lionheart has lost America“He went mad and lost America”. A conventional summary of King George III, the tragic figure who took on the colonies, sending in his troops to “dominate” the streets and crush resistance. Alas, the war of independence didn’t...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

does anyone think Trump is coming up with the $8M by 5PM today for a Michigan recount?

no personal guarantees..cash on the barrel..or it doesn't happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This really, really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwwwww that pic of him is very orange and greasy looking like when he first got the plague.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Former best friend scorches Ivanka Trump in Vanity Fair; Jewy details abound


Journalist Lysandra Ohrstrom says US president's daughter was bothered by Arabic necklace she wore that 'screams terrorist'




www.timesofisrael.com













Ivanka Trump Was My Best Friend. Now She’s MAGA Royalty


We met at an all-girls school on the Upper East Side and were inseparable for more than a decade. Gradually, though, our differences divided us—“Why would you tell me to read a book about fucking poor people?” she once asked—and I watched her blow up her carefully curated image of refined...




www.vanityfair.com




*
Goodbye @IvankaTrump,” reads one reply to her tweet. “You will be loved by the people you disdain and disdained by the people you want to be loved by. There will never be a Met Ball for you again. You are fated to live out your years as an aging, corrupt, villainous Barbie; paying the price for what you did.”*


----------



## Rottedroots (Nov 18, 2020)

Jesus Schuylaar. Your like an idiot standsavant and by that I mean you already l your not going to win the 1k and your not getting a place for conjugal visits so work on encouraging Wally world to share the wealth STARTING by paying their employees a living wage. HaHa. 
I think the Walturds could just scape the interest off their 250 billion and accomplish so much. What could the Betsy DeVos and the Walton's and throw in a gates and Bezos and a few more billionairs really do if they wanted. It boggle the mind


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone think Trump is coming up with the $8M by 5PM today for a Michigan recount?
> 
> no personal guarantees..cash on the barrel..or it doesn't happen.


It's a classic case of put your money where your mouth is. Money talks, bullshit walks, but the truth sticks around.


----------



## topcat (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> that was Louis Gohmert.


Sounds like a putdown. Awe man, don't be a Gohmert.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> Jesus Schuylaar. Your like an idiot standsavant and by that I mean you already l your not going to win the 1k and your not getting a place for conjugal visits so work on encouraging Wally world to share the wealth STARTING by paying their employees a living wage. HaHa.
> I think the Walturds could just scape the interest off their 250 billion and accomplish so much. What could the Betsy DeVos and the Walton's and throw in a gates and Bezos and a few more billionairs really do if they wanted. It boggle the mind


you mean my evil s*******t ways?























*socialist


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

topcat said:


> Sounds like a putdown. Awe man, don't be a Gohmert.


you know you're crazy when you actually have a 'best moments' vid..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you know you're crazy when you actually have a 'best moments' vid..


How much did he win his district by? He has a lot of fucking morons at his back and that is the problem. An example of political terrorism, this was going on before Donald showed up, there is a rogue's gallery of them, Matt Gaetz also comes to mind.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 18, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> Your like an idiot standsavant


What the fuck does that mean?
Did you just invent a word?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Texas Election Results: First Congressional District (Published 2020)


See full results and maps from the Texas election.



www.nytimes.com





*Texas Election Results: First Congressional District*
Texas Statewide Results
Updated 35m ago
89% REPORTED
�

CandidatePartyVotesPct.Louie Gohmert*WinnerRepublican218,38572.6%Hank GilbertDemocrat82,35927.4Total reported300,744
* Incumbent

89% of the estimated vote total has been reported.
We received 339 additional votes from Texas.
Gilbert
Gohmert

300,744 votes reported
Estimated votes remaining









Rep. Louie Gohmert sees ‘revolution’ as option in face of ‘cheated election’


WASHINGTON — East Texas Congressman Louie Gohmert, insisting the election has been stolen from President Donald Trump, has urged like-minded supporters to...



www.dallasnews.com





*Rep. Louie Gohmert sees ‘revolution’ as option in face of ‘cheated election’*
*East Texas tea party congressman stokes Trump backers' anger by invoking Egyptian uprising and U.S. War of Independence.*

WASHINGTON — East Texas Congressman Louie Gohmert, insisting the election has been stolen from President Donald Trump, has urged like-minded supporters to consider “revolution” like the Egyptian uprising seven years ago and colonial America’s revolt against England.

“They rose up though all over Egypt, and as a result of the people rising up in the greatest numbers in history, ever anywhere, they turned the country around …. If they can do that there, think of what we can do here,” he told thousands of cheering Trump supporters in downtown Washington at Saturday’s “Million MAGA March.”

The tea party Republican was one of a number of speakers at a plaza near the White House, where demonstrators waving flags and Trump banners readily agreed that Trump should not concede.

“This was a cheated election and we can’t let it stand,” said Gohmert, a Tyler Republican and former trial judge who easily won a ninth term this month.

President-elect Joe Biden collected 77 million votes, the most of any candidate in U.S. history and 5 million more than Trump. His projected 306-232 victory in the Electoral College is the same as Trump’s projected margin was in 2016, when he lagged challenger Hillary Clinton by 3 million votes. Trump actually wound up winning the electoral vote 304-227 after several electors, including two from Texas, refused to cast their ballots for their party’s candidates.

Major news outlets projected the final outcome nine days ago once Biden’s victory in Pennsylvania became clear. That gave him enough electoral votes to clinch.

But Trump has refused to concede to Biden. Trump did tweet Sunday that “he won” because of alleged fraud, but quickly backpedaled, emphasizing that he had not acknowledged defeat because, in his view, Biden’s victory hinged on disputed results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck does that mean?
> Did you just invent a word?


I didn't even bother looking it up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

*Let's talk about why Trump probably fired Krebs....*


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but you're a short irishman..i would need a thumb pic next to ruler todays date RIU written on an american gas pump.


pssssst

Thumb pics for sale....................................fully shaved


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

*GOP Takes Baby Steps Towards Admitting The Reality That Joe Biden Is Our President-Elect*


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

*Mad King Trump may not have conceded, but he seems to have lost all interest in anything presidential. He’s vaguely wondering if it’s worth bombing Iran, but mostly raging at the phantoms who “stole” his realm in a rigged election. William Thackeray wrote of George III: “All history presents no sadder figure than that of the old man, blind and deprived of reason, wandering through the rooms of his palace, addressing imaginary parliaments, reviewing fancied troops, holding ghostly courts …”

I wonder what the voices in Trump’s head are advising now? Retreat to civilian life again, with its legal perils and authorized memoirs? Or fight on as a heavily-photoshopped rebel king determined to leave as much wreckage and misery in opposition as he did in power?

I don’t want to be that pessimist but you know. He only lost half of America, didn’t he?*









The madness of King Trump, America's sulky George III sequel


Like the deranged King George III, the QAnon lionheart has lost America“He went mad and lost America”. A conventional summary of King George III, the tragic figure who took on the colonies, sending in his troops to “dominate” the streets and crush resistance. Alas, the war of independence didn’t...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck does that mean?
> Did you just invent a word?


you see the shit i have to put up with?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2020)

I’m shocked  ( not really )

*
As His Bogus Election-Fraud Charges Go Up in Flames, Trump Goes Into Hiding ...  ( trump in bunker emoji ) *


His already bleak hopes of mounting a successful legal challenge to the election now in the hands of Rudy Giuliani, the president has receded from public view. “It feels like bunker mentality,” one official said.

WINNING


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> Jesus Schuylaar. Your like an idiot standsavant and by that I mean you already l your not going to win the 1k and your not getting a place for conjugal visits so work on encouraging Wally world to share the wealth STARTING by paying their employees a living wage. HaHa.
> I think the Walturds could just scape the interest off their 250 billion and accomplish so much. What could the Betsy DeVos and the Walton's and throw in a gates and Bezos and a few more billionairs really do if they wanted. It boggle the mind


Wtf ? .... i tried reading this twice , upside down and backwards.... still couldn’t decrypt the rambling.

So i suggest this device.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 18, 2020)

Fox News Fucktards ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329117675327545346


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fox News Fucktards ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329117675327545346


The democrats should hold public hearings about FOX and other right wingnut broadcasters to determine if they were public health menaces. Rack up the video and audio of broadcasts they have made about covid and apply FCC regulations and the law. Use covid to simply get rid of them for good reason, they are murdering cocksuckers. Also use the lessons learned in the past 4 years and regulate large scale social media companies too. You need the senate to change the law and make a difficult environment for disinformation and propaganda can exist, different opinions and ideas yes, but different facts for a common reality, no. Spin needs to be treated as censorship and the journalist profession itself should regulate itself, like the medical profession and have the backing and support of the state too, as an independent professional body backed by academic study and research, like other professions. You can't call yourself a doctor, an MD and practice medicine, and the same perhaps should apply to journalists.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Pfizer just shanked Trump by announcing it's really more effective than previously though from 90% to 95%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfizer didn't take kindly to Trump's veiled threat when he criticized them for their drug prices not too long ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2020)

Trump's America.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2020)

dang this family is cursed.









Bobby Brown Jr., the son of singer Bobby Brown, dies at 28


Bobby Brown Jr., the son of singer Bobby Brown, was found dead in his Los Angeles home on Wednesday, authorities confirmed to CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 19, 2020)

for our dog lovers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 19, 2020)

trump says his lawyers will announce a “ clear path to victory “ at noon Eastern.

Just returned from shouting “Fuck trump” at the top of my lungs off the front porch.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 19, 2020)

As the US speeds past the tragic mark of over 250,000 deaths due to COVID-19, shit for brains is sulking in the White House over an election he lost fair and square and obstructing the effort by his soon-to-be sucessor, Joe Biden to stand up and fight against the fast-worsening Pandemic & is fixated on his failing, threadbare challenges to the election and is tweet-spreading lies about vote fraud, instead of using his platform and power to confront a once-in-a-century health emergency he falsely assured the nation was all but over.
He hasn't shown his ugly fucking face for days, and has forbidden any members of his administration to talk to Biden's team. Also, as part of the President's evidence-free quest to challenge the election, his administration is holding up millions of dollars in funding and access mandated by transition laws.
So, essentially he is killing us, but if your a Dem, especially from NY or CA, that's OK with him it seems
Trump's outrageous presidency has conditioned the world to his incessant flouting of the duties of the office and indifference to the national interest. But it is an extraordinary and unprecedented scenario that in the world's oldest democracy, a President is refusing to admit the clear result of an election in which Americans voted to eject him from office.
Many of Trump's legal challenges in Nevada/Pennsylvania and Michigan, rest on the idea that isolated problems or unproven claims of fraud should require throwing out hundreds of thousands of legally cast American votes. The results of an audit of the balloting in one key state that Biden won, Georgia, are expected to reaffirm Biden's victory today, further closing off one of the President's implausible routes to staying in power.
While legal challenges appear destined to fail, the strategy seems to be to create sufficient fog around the vote that Republican state legislatures may intervene to pick pro-Trump delegations to the Electoral College. If that fails, as is overwhelmingly likely, discrediting the election will at least salve Trump's humiliation.
Fuck him, that detriment to civilized society.
Go the fuck away & die, please, pretty please!!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 19, 2020)

*Rudy melts .... *

( Reptilian human cloak is failing ) or Spray can bald spray ..... 
Cue UNSOLVED MYSTERIES THEME ) 









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329501014626537474


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Rudy melts .... *
> 
> ( Reptilian human cloak is failing ) or Spray can bald spray .....
> Cue UNSOLVED MYSTERIES THEME )
> ...


wtf is that 2nd picture? looks like his sideburn melted


----------



## MickFoster (Nov 19, 2020)

What a fucking clown show.
I couldn't be more proud to be an American than I am now.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2020)

I can think of one. He's had you guys talking about him for 337 pages now in this thread alone, lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

*Let's talk about 2020, 2021, food, and billionaires....*


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 19, 2020)

America's mayor LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can think of one. He's had you guys talking about him for 337 pages now in this thread alone, lol.


LOL. you started posting on this thread in June.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> View attachment 4746803
> America's mayor LOL


I suspect Rudy might have covid...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #29: "The Hair Dye Coup" Means Trump's Covid-19 Will Kill 100,000 More Americans*





The Giuliani-Ellis-Powell-Trump "Hair Dye Coup" is a seditious threat to our democracy, an enabling of every moronic conspiracy theorist, and an embarrassment even to such dregs of society as Giuliani himself. 

But it is even worse. It enables Trump to ignore Covid-19 as it ravages American citizens and kills at least a thousand of us a day from here until the Constitution closes the term of the worst presidency in American history. To satisfy this psychopath's ego, the entire structure of the nation's election process is being lit ablaze by fascists like Trump, Giuliani, Ellis, and Powell, and provides Republican enablers with an excuse to not act.

Trump - concerned only with himself and not with ANY other human being - is a mass murderer on the scale of Stalin and Mao and must be called such.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

*Leaders*


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 19, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> LOL. you started posting on this thread in June.


oops busted


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 19, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can think of one. He's had you guys talking about him for 337 pages now in this thread alone, lol.


Trump has done a lot of harm to the country since then, check the thread title. This thread just chronicles it, others do too, complete with links and news stories, so there's no mistakes in the future.


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2020)

I hire only the _cruelest people._ Enter, Steven Miller. Give me back my bullets -Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

This is what propaganda can do for you when left unchecked, America proved this is possible, there are still children this age and younger separated from parents and in cages. Too extreme, never happen here? Don't kid yourself and don't take the chance.

Yes they were about to murder that parent and child, but only after hate propaganda had dehumanized their victims and conditioned their minds, then put them into a struggle for their lives where anything goes. But before that antisemitism was endemic in Germany, particularly in the south, Nazi propaganda just built on what was already there. Southern Germany was Catholic and the church always blamed the Jews for Christ's Crucifixion, even though it was a roman method of execution. It started with a lie, because the Roman church was the last of the roman empire and they could not be blamed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 20, 2020)

I like the "suspended animation" line
Yea, it's suspended animation, that's for sure seeing as not a fucking thing is being accomplished now to deal with COVID-19 in the scence of a peaceful/effective transfer of power between Administrations
We, as a Nation have no/very little time left to deal with TRUMP'S FUCKING VIRUS!!!!!!
Hopefully most Americans will remember the despicable actions of McConnell/Graham/Cruz just to name a few (Oh, that's right, those cocksuckers were all just reelected in their fucked up states)
Fuck me, time for a bowl/shot/lobotomy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 20, 2020)

And so it begins. Gentlemen! Start your Engines!!!

New York's attorney general has sent a subpoena to the Trump Organization for records related to consulting fees paid to Ivanka Trump as part of a broad civil investigation into the president's business dealings, a law enforcement official said Thursday.

The New York Times, citing anonymous sources, reported that a similar subpoena was sent to President Donald Trump's company by the Manhattan district attorney, which is conducting a parallel criminal probe


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> And so it begins. Gentlemen! Start your Engines!!!
> 
> New York's attorney general has sent a subpoena to the Trump Organization for records related to consulting fees paid to Ivanka Trump as part of a broad civil investigation into the president's business dealings, a law enforcement official said Thursday.
> 
> The New York Times, citing anonymous sources, reported that a similar subpoena was sent to President Donald Trump's company by the Manhattan district attorney, which is conducting a parallel criminal probe


Daddy can't pardon them on NY state charges and will be joining them in the dock soon. I wonder if these clowns dancing on the end of a rope will make any difference in Georgia? It will make one Hulluva difference in the WH, if they start purp walking his kids! Imagine Donald sitting in the WH watching Ivanka being purp walked in cuffs with a spit bag over her head on TV... They would be a flight risk IMHO, confiscating their passports would do little good, they have extensive foreign connections and properties, bail denied!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> And so it begins. Gentlemen! Start your Engines!!!
> 
> New York's attorney general has sent a subpoena to the Trump Organization for records related to consulting fees paid to Ivanka Trump as part of a broad civil investigation into the president's business dealings, a law enforcement official said Thursday.
> 
> The New York Times, citing anonymous sources, reported that a similar subpoena was sent to President Donald Trump's company by the Manhattan district attorney, which is conducting a parallel criminal probe


If they grant these clowns bail, they will end up looking for sanctuary at the Russian consulate in NY, but the doors will be closed, Donald who? Next stop a church, except for Jared and Ivanka, who Israel won't take. Yep I can see the bunch being given sanctuary in a Mega church surrounded by thousands of MAGA hatted fanatics.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> And so it begins. Gentlemen! Start your Engines!!!
> 
> New York's attorney general has sent a subpoena to the Trump Organization for records related to consulting fees paid to Ivanka Trump as part of a broad civil investigation into the president's business dealings, a law enforcement official said Thursday.
> 
> The New York Times, citing anonymous sources, reported that a similar subpoena was sent to President Donald Trump's company by the Manhattan district attorney, which is conducting a parallel criminal probe


Fuck'em up
It's time to pay the piper.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time to pay the piper.


pretty sure he's gonna need a few IOUs


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> pretty sure he's gonna need a few IOUs


The money runs out along with the rope, when the noose snaps his head will pop off and a good part of the scaffold will go crashing down with him. It can happen when the hanging rope is too long and the descent abruptly terminated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

We all have a BS in Bull Shit, but covid and the 2020 election terminated the masters and doctorate programs.
We left the four year program wiser, some did anyway.


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2020)

Where's that Buggery guy? He had such insight.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4747282


The adolescent in me still loves MAD magazine. It too, has succumbed to the digital world and no longer prints.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

topcat said:


> Where's that Buggery guy? He had such insight.
> 
> The adolescent in me still loves MAD magazine. It too, has succumbed to the digital world and no longer prints.


I thought Donald would kill it along with The Onion, reality caught up to them and got stranger than they could make up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Well the final judgment of Rudy's performance is the purview of the late night comics, a judge would be incapable of it.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump & Giuliani’s Vomitous Attack on Democracy*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

*Rudy's Elite Strike Force Continues To Fail Spectacularly On Behalf Of Their Client, The President*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well the final judgment of Rudy's performance is the purview of the late night comics, a judge would be incapable of it.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Trump & Giuliani’s Vomitous Attack on Democracy*


I especially liked the Presidential Library skit.
Can you just imagine that concept?
A place with books dedicated to Trump?
I just pissed/ shit myself I was laughing so hard       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I especially liked the Presidential Library skit.
> Can you just imagine that concept?
> A place with books dedicated to Trump?
> I just pissed/ shit myself I was laughing so hard       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The should have a memorial/ library, you don't wanna forget this clown and many will be eager to in the coming years, Trump who? All his 30,00 lies could be inscribed on a tall granite Trump tower with Gold TRUMP letters on all four sides at the top, use the ones they removed from the buildings. Surround it with a half million symbolic grave stones with the names of his victims on them, spaced 6 feet apart and each one having a KBT (Killed by Trump) engraved at the top.

It will be quite a sight, visible from space and would take up more space than his confiscated golf courses. People could bring their kids there and tell them the true causes of it all, but they won't understand the stupidity, that has to be lived. You don't want to forget this lesson, the price was too high and the danger too great. A memorial not to war, but to stupidity, not just Trump's either.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2020)

Hoebag Kayleigh runs from questions...
Worthless c*nt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329844896182775808


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

I wonder how much Joe will raise, donate the excess to food banks, people need it, combine them, the faster they transition, the more money for food banks.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Biden transition making fundraising push as Trump administration blocks funding*

(CNN)President-elect Joe Biden's team is making a fundraising push for its transition operations as the General Services Administration has yet to ascertain Biden as the election winner -- a move that would open up millions of dollars in federal money for the President-elect's transition work.

The Biden transition team sent a grassroots fundraising plea to its supporter list on Friday, with the email stating, "Without ascertainment, we need to fund the transition ourselves, and that's why we're reaching out to you today."
Congressionally appropriated transition funding is one of several key resources the Biden transition team is unable to tap into without ascertainment. The money allows for the incoming administration to fund its transition efforts, including paying for its staff and agency review teams.

Biden and his advisers have mounted a public pressure campaign for GSA Administrator Emily Murphy to formally recognize the election results and allow full transition planning to get underway, including access to classified intelligence briefings and coordination on distribution of an upcoming vaccine.

The transition team started its private fundraising efforts in June and has raised more than $10 million for the process so far, a source familiar with the fundraising efforts said. But the email sent Friday represents a new phase in the team's fundraising process as it is now turning to grassroots donors in their push.

"Grassroots supporters like you made a Joe Biden presidency possible," the fundraising email read. "And now we are counting on you once again to power us through this critical moment."

Three Democratic bundlers also said they have recently received requests to raise more money for the transition operation as the GSA's ascertainment is stalled. The maximum contribution to the transition is $5,000, significantly smaller than the $360,600 donation limits for the Biden Victory Fund in the general election.

"We need everyone to once again step up to help the Transition Team raise the resources it needs," one fundraising email from Chris Korge, the national finance chair of the Democratic National Committee, reads.

The President-elect has said his team has not ruled out legal options but argued waging a legal fight may not considerably speed up the formal transition process.

"The Biden-Harris transition has been planning for months for all possible scenarios. While we wait for the GSA Administrator to uphold the will of the people and be a proper steward of taxpayer resources, we will execute on contingency plans, including continuing to solicit private funds to support transition planning," a transition official said. "The nation faces too many challenges to not have a fully funded and smooth transition to prepare the President-elect and Vice President-elect to govern on Day One."

Biden and his advisers have publicly pushed for the GSA to ascertain the election, saying it complicates their planning efforts as the President-elect looks to take office on January 20th.

"This isn't a game of who gets to talk to whom. Our inability to start the informal agency review process has the potential to have real impacts across the country," said Yohannes Abraham, a Biden transition adviser. "There's no replacing the real-time information that can only come from the post-ascertainment environment that we should be in right now."
After the 2000 election, the GSA held up transition funding and office space for George W. Bush until then-Vice President Al Gore conceded in December. At a news conference in November of that year, Dick Cheney, who led Bush's transition before becoming vice president, said they would raise private money to fund their operations.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2020)

*Don jr. got the RONA .... anally .

From Rudy jr. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 20, 2020)

*Ben Carson says he took an unproven coronavirus treatment touted by MyPillow's CEO after testing positive for the disease ...*


Dullard Dr. Ben Carson took the “ My Pillow Guy “ herbal remedy for his Covid-19 treatment .
Oleandrin - Derived from oleander plants ( poisonous ) . Stated he was “ feeling fantastic “ after a few hours.
Not surprisingly, My pillow guy is an investor in Phoenix Biotech and has regularly prodded trump to embrace the treatment option.


Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson tested positive for COVID-19 last week and took an herbal supplement that remains an unproven coronavirus treatment, The Washington Post reported on Thursday.
Carson took oleandrin based on the advice of MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell, who has a financial stake in the company that develops the product. 
Lindell, a major supporter of President Donald Trump who has no background in medicine or science, has pushed the product despite the FDA's "significant concerns" about its safety.
Carson, a retired neurosurgeon, swore by the remedy, telling The Post that his symptoms "disappeared" within hours of taking it.
When Housing and Urban Development Secretary Ben Carson tested positive for coronavirus last week, he heeded the advice of Mike Lindell, the CEO of MyPillow *who lacks a background in medicine and science.*

"I heard about the oleander extract from Mike," Carson told The Washington Post.

Carson, a retired neurosurgeon, took the herbal extract that Lindell has enthusiastically pushed, even though it's not proven to be an effective or safe treatment for COVID-19.

Lindell, also known as the "MyPillow guy," promoted oleandrin, which is derived from the highly toxic oleandar plant, Business Insider previously reported. The major Trump donor and Minnesota campaign chairman has touted the therapeutic as a cure, though there is still no known cure for the coronavirus. 

Will you two fucking imbeciles just cut to the chase and ingest strychnine ? ...... better outcome.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2020)

*Neal Katyal: All Of Trump’s Criminal Immunity Expires In About 60 Days | Deadline | MSNBC*





Former U.S. acting solicitor general Neal Katyal explains the charges President Trump might face after he leaves office and the reason why his current legal efforts are incriminating him even more.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

*2020: The F**kening | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

OK we confess the Dominion voting machines are made by a Canadian company and we want to fuck Trump too!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2020)

Brian Williams Trolls Geraldo Rivera on his name for “ Trump Vaccine “.

Yes Folks .... this circus has side shows.
Oh yeah ... and fuck Ricky Shroeder .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330019704128335874


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2020)

*Trump skips G20 session on 'pandemic preparedness' to play golf .... 

*


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Brian Williams Trolls Geraldo Rivera on his name for “ Trump Vaccine “.
> 
> Yes Folks .... this circus has side shows.
> Oh yeah ... and fuck Ricky Shroeder .
> ...




Silver Spoons brat and the my pillow cultist, bails out the kid that killed three people. Everyone is all smiles. 

No question. Fuck Ricky Schroeder.

Meanwhile Trump tweets for and gets someone murdered by the police who had essentially done the same thing.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 21, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4748413
> 
> Silver Spoons brat and the my pillow cultist, bails out the kid that killed three people. Everyone is all smiles.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of creeps. I'd question that kid's intelligence due to wearing that questionable shirt, but he's a MAGAt, soooooo... yeah, not the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 21, 2020)

Low on toilet paper ? ..... Get a FREE trump beanie and scrub your patriotic spinchter sparkling clean !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Low on toilet paper ? ..... Get a FREE trump beanie and scrub your patriotic spinchter sparkling clean !
> 
> View attachment 4748559


Made in China


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Low on toilet paper ? ..... Get a FREE trump beanie and scrub your patriotic spinchter sparkling clean !
> 
> View attachment 4748559


I figure after all the shit settles Donald and his henchmen are in Prison and the investigations begin on TV, MAGA hat removal by baseball bat will become a popular thing!  Ya want to wage war on the constitution cocksucker, war you shall have!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Low on toilet paper ? ..... Get a FREE trump beanie and scrub your patriotic spinchter sparkling clean !
> 
> View attachment 4748559


Here have a preview of Donald's new address in Colorado, I figure they might have to build a new section, looks like there's room, I'm sure they planned for future expansion when the built the Hellhole.

Normally not even Donald would go here, but he has national security secrets and fanatical heavily armed terrorist support, so no club fed I'm afraid, no friends either. One other thing about a supermax, it's a black hole, nobody hears from them again, Mitch will be all for it, secretly of course.

Someone in Fox should make sure he sees this or something like it and suggest it's his destination, then you will see Donald lose his fucking mind if he figures he will end up in here. This segment is only 2 min, but it gives you a good idea, they have rubber rooms there too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Life in a Supermax prison cut off from the world*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 23, 2020)

*Pot at the Canadian border | 22 Minutes*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2020)

Trump wanted so much winning but leaves with so much whining ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330151203137855491


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2020)

Former CIA Director John Brennan, a vocal Trump critic, on Monday took to Twitter to announce that he now plans "to ignore Trump," and will "leave his fate to our judicial system, his infamy to history, & his legacy to a trash heap."

"For four years, I spoke out vigorously against Donald Trump's craven dishonesty, corrupt pursuit of personal interests, & trampling of our democratic principles," Brennan, who served under the Obama administration, began in a series of tweets. "After serving over three decades in national security, I felt compelled to condemn Trump's depravity & incompetence."

"My outspokenness has brought criticism, retaliation by the Trump Administration, & threats by those blinded by Trump's demagoguery," he continued. "Yes, it is unusual for a former CIA Director to speak out, but when an autocrat descended upon the White House, silence was not an option for me."

"I now plan to ignore Trump," Brennan added. "I leave his fate to our judicial system, his infamy to history, & his legacy to a trash heap"

Well said sir, well said


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Former CIA Director John Brennan, a vocal Trump critic, on Monday took to Twitter to announce that he now plans "to ignore Trump," and will "leave his fate to our judicial system, his infamy to history, & his legacy to a trash heap."
> 
> "For four years, I spoke out vigorously against Donald Trump's craven dishonesty, corrupt pursuit of personal interests, & trampling of our democratic principles," Brennan, who served under the Obama administration, began in a series of tweets. "After serving over three decades in national security, I felt compelled to condemn Trump's depravity & incompetence."
> 
> ...


His apprentices, former subordinates, and collogues won't forget Donald, or the threat he represents and symbolizes, that would be dereliction of duty at a minimum. Whatever Trump stood for (anybody figure it out, other than himself) they are against, the scales have been lifted from many eyes in recent years, their eyes too. The entire national security community is at Joe's back, heart and soul, it's more than just a job for many now, it's the constitution they have sworn to uphold, protect and defend, many are true believer's, patriots.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 24, 2020)

*Ivanka Trump knows nothing about how greenhouse gases work .....*


The U.S. will *STILL* emit bounties of carbon into the atmosphere this year.


In a tweet about greenhouse gases, Ivanka Trump has redefined ignorance.


On Tuesday, the president's daughter, an official adviser to the president, tweeted about a huge drop in U.S. greenhouse gas emissions (9.2 percent) this year. She tagged the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) in the tweet, apparently proud of the Trump administration for reigning over a notable fall in heat-trapping carbon emissions. 


What the tweet fails to explicate, and perhaps Ivanka Trump fails to comprehend, is that carbon emissions fell significantly in 2020 because of the largely uncontrolled COVID-19 disease outbreak in the U.S., not bold actions by her father Donald Trump's administration to radically curb carbon emissions. *(In laughable contrast, this administration selected a dubious climate adviser who believes the planet is in dire need of more CO2.) *


The 9.2 percent drop Ivanka Trump references is taken from a recent energy report published by the research organization BloombergNEF. *The researchers found that amid a pandemic that's killed well over a quarter of a million Americans, emissions from the travel sector (unsurprisingly) plummeted dramatically by some 14 percent. For much of the year, many Americans stayed home and often limited travel to avoid spreading the coronavirus, a microbial parasite that uses hosts (us) to spread. *What's more, BloombergNEF estimated that emissions from the U.S. power sector fell by over 10 percent, along with a drop of close to 7 percent in the industrial sector as demand in the greater economy sagged. Yet, Bloomberg expects emissions to rebound in the coming years as the pandemic wanes.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4750943
> 
> 
> *Ivanka Trump knows nothing about how greenhouse gases work .....*
> ...


60 more fuckings days, and she & her siblings will no longer be relevant.
Her father unfortunately will be a mainstay of the GOP forevermore it seems.
Incredible, right?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> 60 more fuckings days, and she & her siblings will no longer be relevant.
> Her father unfortunately will be a mainstay of the GOP forevermore it seems.
> Incredible, right?




I am really looking forward to that first gag order on Trump and his brood criminal syndicate.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4751114
> 
> I am really looking forward to that first gag order on Trump and his brood criminal syndicate.


I personally am waiting for Twitter/Facebook/Instagram to put the hammer down on those dangerous, lying motherfuckers.
No more coddling/immunity from the rules that apply to everyone else.
Kick the whole fucking family off.
Do your job.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I personally am waiting for Twitter/Facebook/Instagram to put the hammer down on those dangerous, lying motherfuckers.
> No more coddling/immunity from the rules that apply to everyone else.
> Kick the whole fucking family off.
> Do your job.


If the democrats win 2 in Georgia it will put the fear of Jesus and regulation into them and others as well. The media of North America needs to be looked at and cleaned up, use their covid coverage against them, if they helped to murder people, use it to get rid of them as public heath menaces. More than republican politicians followed Donald headlong through the gates of Hell James, all of these cocksuckers who fuel the alternative reality bubbles should feel the heat of Hellfire and smell the brimstone.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump skips G20 session on 'pandemic preparedness' to play golf ....
> 
> View attachment 4748353*


Tiger Woods came back.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2020)

Fucking PRICELESS!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331232104198397953


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

I can't believe you guys are Americans. Americans are supposed to believe in Freedom Of Speech. That's the First Amendment.

I already know most of you guys want to get rid of the Second Amendment too.

This is not the America I grew up in.

OK, back to the grow sections for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can't believe you guys are Americans. Americans are supposed to believe in Freedom Of Speech. That's the First Amendment.


I don't recall it saying anything about bullshit and mass media has always been very tightly regulated, look at radio and TV, likewise the internet can be regulated, not so much for ideas, just bullshit, disinformation and propaganda. News is a different thing than opinion and there once was a thing called the equal time doctrine and it was perfectly constitutional too. Broadcasters have responsibilities and obligations for the privilege of owning a broadcast license, this can be applied to cable stations and large social media companies over a certain size threshold.

The first amendment competes against another even more fundamental human right, the right to the truth, it can mean the difference between life and death. The quality of our decisions is only as good as the information we have to work with. Believe bullshit and die is a truism we are observing in the hospitals of America as many die of covid with Trump's lies on their lips, cursing until the foot long tube is shoved down their throats silencing them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can't believe you guys are Americans. Americans are supposed to believe in Freedom Of Speech. That's the First Amendment.
> 
> I already know most of you guys want to get rid of the Second Amendment too.
> 
> ...


stfu


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> sunni ain't gonna save your sorry ass here motherfucker
> Stay where you belong


Some of these heathen can't be educated no matter how hard reality bitch slaps them or how hard mother nature stomps em. Teaching this one morals would be like asking my cat to master quantum chromodynamics and Feynman diagrams FFS


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> stfu


So I take that as a firm NO, you don't support the First Amendment, lol?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 24, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So I take that as a firm NO, you don't support the First Amendment, lol?


You got it wrong, he can tell ya to STFU, he's a liberal, it's the government who can't, you can sell your manifesto on street corners or spout on a soap box.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I can't believe you guys are Americans. Americans are supposed to believe in Freedom Of Speech. That's the First Amendment.
> 
> I already know most of you guys want to get rid of the Second Amendment too.
> 
> ...





PadawanWarrior said:


> So I take that as a firm NO, you don't support the First Amendment, lol?


Who are you saying is not being able to have their first amendment rights? 


And the scare tactic of 'they are going to take your guns' only should be directed at the only POTUS to suggest doing that.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> So I take that as a firm NO, you don't support the First Amendment, lol?


You had a problem with me expressing my 1st Amendment rights last week in General Marijuana when I told you Beau Biden died from brain cancer & not drugs & you told me to go back to Politics, remember? (sunni admonished me for my reply to your idiocy & told me to stay away from her forum, which was very, very hurtful  )
So, no, I don't support YOUR right to speak
I'm sick of listening to/hearing from fools.
stfu


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I personally am waiting for Twitter/Facebook/Instagram to put the hammer down on those dangerous, lying motherfuckers.
> No more coddling/immunity from the rules that apply to everyone else.
> Kick the whole fucking family off.
> Do your job.


It appears that the gates are dropping now as I type.

One America News Network, a right-wing cable network touted by President Donald Trump, has been suspended from YouTube after repeatedly posting misinformation about COVID-19.

"After careful review, we removed a video from OANN and issued a strike on the channel for violating our COVID-19 misinformation policy, which prohibits content claiming there’s a guaranteed cure," Ivy Choi, a YouTube spokesperson, said in a statement emailed to USA TODAY.

Citing repeated violations of YouTube's COVID-19 misinformation policy, Choi said OANN's account has also been suspended from the program that allows it to monetize its channel.

OANN had previously received a warning about COVID-19 misinformation and will now be prevented from uploading videos to its channel for one week, according to YouTube. The site has a three-strike disciplinary process that can end in a channel's termination. 

Good for you, YouTube.
Keep it up


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2020)

How many times in American history has a person who pleaded guilty been pardoned?


Pardon for Michael Flynn under discussion at the White House








Pardon for Michael Flynn under discussion at the White House | CNN Politics


The White House has discussed a possible pardon for Michael Flynn, President Donald Trump's first national security adviser, and others, three sources told CNN on Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 25, 2020)

At least someone will be reading these now.


White House has signed off on Joe Biden getting the President's Daily Brief








White House has signed off on Joe Biden getting the President's Daily Brief | CNN Politics


Three weeks after the election, the White House has given formal approval for President-elect Joe Biden to receive the President's Daily Brief, a White House official told CNN Tuesday.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2020)

The greatest POTUS in my lifetime sits's down with one of my favorite comedic/cultural interpreters of the 21st century, so far at least (I really like Seth Meyers also  )
Sip some coffee/tea/whiskey or raise & bake & burn one, because it's pretty cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

It's amazing what a shitty president and a near half mad population can do to a country. Will we have to send food aid? 

Yeah I can see Mitch holding Joe hostage with millions of starving and homeless Americans, if Mitch thought Donald was a fucking hand full, wait till Joe starts acting in the interest of those he swore to protect. Moscow Mitch will pay one way or another and there won't be much Joe will not do to save the lives of citizens, I know my man, I know compassion when I see it. Mitch also has a reckoning for what he has done coming and Joe has a lot of highly motivated, skilled and brilliant people advising and working for him, all of them wanna fuck Mitch real bad.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Chris Hayes: It Is Absolutely Dire Out There Right Now | All In | MSNBC*





“It is a very scary moment and hunger is a very clear indication of that,” Jeff Stein discusses the economic reality for Americans right now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 25, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's amazing what a shitty president and a near half mad population can do to a country. Will we have to send food aid?
> 
> Yeah I can see Mitch holding Joe hostage with millions of starving and homeless Americans, if Mitch thought Donald was a fucking hand full, wait till Joe starts acting in the interest of those he swore to protect. Moscow Mitch will pay one way or another and there won't be much Joe will not do to save the lives of citizens, I know my man, I know compassion when I see it. Mitch also has a reckoning for what he has done coming and Joe has a lot of highly motivated, skilled and brilliant people advising and working for him, all of them wanna fuck Mitch real bad.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I'm screaming at the moon/sky/stars right now after watching that video.
What the fuck is the Senate/fuckface McConnell doing?
Not a fucking thing it seems too me.
People are literally starving/dying/going homeless & they're bickering about cost?
What the fuck is up with that?
Totally disgusting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm screaming at the moon/sky/stars right now after watching that video.
> What the fuck is the Senate/fuckface McConnell doing?
> Not a fucking thing it seems too me.
> People are literally starving/dying/going homeless & they're bickering about cost?
> ...


Check out this debate, I'm in Glenn's corner! Put him away for other shit first though.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Could Trump Face Prosecution Over Covid Handling? Don’t Bet On It | The Mehdi Hasan Show*





Veteran federal prosecutors Glenn Kirschner and Paul Butler disagree over whether and how the president could face criminal charges over his administration’s response to handling the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm screaming at the moon/sky/stars right now after watching that video.
> What the fuck is the Senate/fuckface McConnell doing?
> Not a fucking thing it seems too me.
> People are literally starving/dying/going homeless & they're bickering about cost?
> ...


We will see, there is vaccine distribution money tied up too, Mitch had it easy, people were playing politics with him, now they are at war, just like him. They are gonna go for Georgia even if they have to drive Donald and Mitch nuts and set them at each other's throats in a fight to the fucking death. Donald wants to get away with the crime of the century and Mitch wants Georgia, time to stir up some shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm screaming at the moon/sky/stars right now after watching that video.
> What the fuck is the Senate/fuckface McConnell doing?
> Not a fucking thing it seems too me.
> People are literally starving/dying/going homeless & they're bickering about cost?
> ...


You are at war James, bad things happen in war and things often get worse before they get better, this one is about as long as America's second world war and the dead and maimed will rival it before it is done. Joe is gonna be a hero, he will be lucky that the tools to solve the crises fell into his hands, so will the credit for recovery and restoration. Don't let Joe's level calm talk fool you, there is an iron fist under the velvet glove, there always is with such men. He will use that fist and hammer hard with it if he needs to, don't get in the way of him saving American lives. Any normal president will do extraordinary things to save a hundred thousand American lives or more, look what happened with 3,000 dead on 911 FFS. What do you think the result of a half million dead citizens will be? Especially if you win the senate and can have some big scale investigations and go the whole nine fucking yards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm screaming at the moon/sky/stars right now after watching that video.
> What the fuck is the Senate/fuckface McConnell doing?
> Not a fucking thing it seems too me.
> People are literally starving/dying/going homeless & they're bickering about cost?
> ...


I think Joe's instinct is to go full Dad mode and these clowns have been fucking with his kids, compassion works like that, an out growth of the attachment mechanism we use in parenting. We will instinctively take other children in the community under our protection too, and it's a mistake to kick someone's dog, if someone harmed my cats I'd break their face, they are like kids to me. That is the way Joe is gonna operate on the motives and intentions level, like a mama bear whose cubs are threatened, it will make him a very dangerous man to fuck with. Vlad is "retiring" because of bad health, he knows Joe too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 26, 2020)

Good luck El Paso. Better get in line...
*El Paso lawyered up to try and collect $570,000 owed to the city by the Trump campaign from a rally 2 years ago*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

*Some Of Our Old Friends, ‘Are More Loyal To A Failed Reality TV Host’ Than To The Constitution*





Host of Morning Joe, Joe Scarborough, speaks to Nicolle Wallace about the lawlessness of the Trump administration and his disbelief that some of their former allies in Washington are now Trump supporters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331461574113030144


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2020)

Turkey Day FIRE SALE - Get your WORTHLESS SPACE FORCE $2 BILL ( full color bullshit bill ) !
AMAZE YOUR FRIENDS ! 
BECOME THE LAUGHING STOCK AT WORK ! 
GO TO 7-11 AND TRY TO BUY A COKE WITH IT ..... GET DICK PUNCHED ! 

*ORDER NOW ! 



Ignore the fine print ! ..... You’re a Sucker  .... I mean a Patriot ! *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Turkey Day FIRE SALE - Get your WORTHLESS SPACE FORCE $2 BILL ( full color bullshit bill ) !
> AMAZE YOUR FRIENDS !
> BECOME THE LAUGHING STOCK AT WORK !
> GO TO 7-11 AND TRY TO BUY A COKE WITH IT ..... GET DICK PUNCHED !
> ...


They should have put a picture of Trump on it! Trump will Trump them with the Trump $3 bill!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

I say, it is awfully gracious of Donald to leave if he loses the electoral college, perhaps you should all thank him and show some gratitude? Of course we will hear a concession speech on Dec 14th when the electoral colleges votes and an apology for all the false claims of voter fraud and criminal voting officials? He will urge his supporters to back the new president and declare Biden won fair and square, helping to heal the nation, America first...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Donald Trump says he will leave White House if electoral college votes for Joe Biden


President’s comments are the closest he has come to admitting defeat in election and set stage for college vote on 14 December




www.theguardian.com





*Donald Trump says he will leave White House if electoral college votes for Joe Biden*
*President’s comments are the closest he has come to admitting defeat in election and set stage for college vote on 14 December*

Donald Trump has said that he will leave the White House when the electoral college votes for Democratic president-elect Joe Biden in the closest the outgoing president has come to conceding defeat.

Biden won the presidential election with 306 electoral college votes – many more than the 270 required – to Trump’s 232. Biden also leads Trump by more than 6 million in the popular vote tally.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2020)

I read that White House store was really running a “ fire sale “ , “ bunker sale “ ..... “ loser sale “.

Waiting to see some 3rd world photo of villagers wearing old MAGA gear from National Geographic. 
Bare assed , Bamboo Dick Cone primitive guy climbing a tree for bush meat wearing an hat.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2020)

*Man sues for refund of $2.5m he donated to Trump election challenge group ..... Boo Fucking HOO. *

A man *who donated $2.5m to help Donald Trump's crusade to overturn the elections is asking for his money back.*

Fred Eshelman, the donor, is suing Houston-based "True the Vote Inc" for what he claims are "empty promises," Bloomberg reported.

True The Vote claimed it had a multi-part plan to "investigate, litigate and expose suspected illegal balloting and fraud in the 2020 general election," the lawsuit said.

The group claimed it also collected whistle blower complaints, supported GOP legislative fights in swing states and conducted "sophisticated data modeling and statistical analysis to identify potential illegal or fraudulent balloting."


In the weeks after the election, True the Vote filed four lawsuits, but dropped them all last week.

“While we stand by the voters’ testimony that was brought forth, barriers to advancing our arguments, coupled with constraints on time, made it necessary for us to pursue a different path,” the group wrote on its website on 17 Nov.

Mr Eshelman supported the group under the pretense that they would find evidence of voter fraud. However, as their lawsuits failed - as have almost all of the lawsuits filed by supporters of Mr Trump in attempts to overturn the election - Mr Eshelman has decided he wants a refund.

He claimed that he "regularly and repeatedly" asked True the Vote Inc for updates on their initiatives, but was given "vague responses, platitudes, and empty promises."

*According to Mr Eshelman, True the Vote offered to give him $1m to drop his lawsuit.

BWHAHAHAHAHA

*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Turkey Day FIRE SALE - Get your WORTHLESS SPACE FORCE $2 BILL ( full color bullshit bill ) !
> AMAZE YOUR FRIENDS !
> BECOME THE LAUGHING STOCK AT WORK !
> GO TO 7-11 AND TRY TO BUY A COKE WITH IT ..... GET DICK PUNCHED !
> ...


That's crazy. I think it's actually kinda cool. It's amazing how many different ones there are. I like this one and the Founding Fathers one too. Of couse I would never pay more than $2 for a $2 bill though, lol.








Legal Tender Full-Color Halloween $2 Bill


National Collector’s Mint is a nationally recognized coin and collectibles company located in Purchase, NY. Founded in 1994, the company has grown from a small two-person operation to a company of more than 50 people. Former U.S. Congressman Barry Goldwater, Jr. and Angela Marie (Bay) Buchanan...




ncmint.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

If they get rid of Donald, Joe might be able to deal with Mitch, while the DOJ is trying to screw the fuck into the ground. I think everybody in the know, knows Donald won't be around for long after Jan 20th, he will be indicted, plead, muzzled and jailed, for breaking the court order in quick succession, his trial won't take very long either, there is a very strong case against individual #1. If the justice system goes back to normal operation, those sealed indictments had better be there in the SDNY safe, or someone will want to know why not.

Don't worry about Joe, he knows who he is dealing with, so does his chief of staff Ron Klein. The level of bipartisanship depends on the results of the Georgia election and some of that talk has to do with that race. Mitch ain't as stupid as Donald and is feeling heat from his senators, who are suppose to represent their states, though ya would never know it.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Biden predicted a GOP 'epiphany' after the election. Trump's standing in the way.


Some Democrats worry the president-elect's talk of bipartisanship sets him up for failure.




www.nbcnews.com





*Biden predicted a GOP 'epiphany' after the election. Trump's standing in the way.*
*Some Democrats worry the president-elect's talk of bipartisanship sets him up for failure.*

WASHINGTON — President-elect Joe Biden predicted that Republicans would have an "epiphany" after President Donald Trump lost. Three weeks after the election, there's no sign of it.

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, R-Ky., still hasn't acknowledged Biden as president-elect. And, like most Republicans, he hasn't condemned Trump's unprecedented attempts to overturn the will of the voters.

While McConnell has been silent on Biden's early Cabinet nominees, some ambitious senators are already criticizing the group, which includes Antony Blinken for Secretary of State and Alejandro Mayorkas to run Homeland Security.

The GOP response to the election is an ominous sign for Biden's pitch to usher in a new era of unity and bipartisanship. Even in defeat, Trump's presence looms large and Republicans remain wary of offending his followers. Trump may have to leave office but he gets to take with him one of his most powerful weapons to shape party behavior: His Twitter account.
*more...*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 26, 2020)

Sometimes trolls do good work .......

Pranksters scored a domain in which Donald Trump may have used when deciding to run in 2024 .
Now it’s live *but* I don’t think Don the Con will approve.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331367055803740164


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Sometimes trolls do good work .......
> 
> Pranksters scored a domain in which Donald Trump may have used when deciding to run in 2024 .
> Now it’s live *but* I don’t think Don the Con will approve.
> ...


They have new top level domains now, he can use DonaldTrump2024.con


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanksgiving for a Happy New Year in 2021
Hopefully next year will be better than this one, and 2020 will be a historic year for everybody, particularly for America. 2020 will be the year of the pandemic, of crises and the measure of leadership and humanity. It was a year in which Trump was fully revealed for who and what he really was, by a test he could not escape and a problem he could not lie his way out of. It was also a year when 47% American voters chose fascism, incompetence, death, treason and sheer stupidity on display daily, over America. It was a year when the president ran against the constitution, the rule of law and the ethos of the nation, he lied, cheated and tried to steal democracy itself from the people, over 72 million voted for him. Give thanks you escaped with your lives (some of them) and freedom.

In America the first vaccines should be deployed before Christmas and hopefully the death toll will plummet by spring as the vulnerable are vaccinated first. The CDC estimates 8X (sept) people are infected than the testing numbers indicate, perhaps 10X by now, that could mean between 100 and 130 million Americans will already be vaccinated by mother nature by the end of the year, a third of the population. I would expect infection rates to fall fast once vaccination begins, since a lot will be immune already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

I imagine if you've already had covid and were vaccinated anyway, you might be "super immune" for awhile! Your immune system has already been primed to fight and learned how, probably with more than spike protein antibodies too. Vaccine response should be fast for those who were infected, I doubt if they are gonna test anybody and if you know you've had covid, you might not get vaccinated at least for awhile. So far 14 million Americans know they have or have had covid and perhaps 8 to 10 times that number either do not know they've had it, or suspected, or just had it and stayed home.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 26, 2020)

tRUmptards have proved beyond a doubt that as a group they are the "most gullible people on the planet". Knowing that, one would expect every conman on the planet to target them and take all their money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

I see Donald is having a nice Thanksgiving and I'm sure he will have a very fucking merry Christmas and a most unhappy New Year. He will will be back in government housing before March is over. 2021 will be one of novel experiences for Donald, a year of whine and orange jumpsuits and the solitude of a cold cell, not even a TV!

Imagine this clown pleading in front of a judge!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump flips out on reporter: 'I'm the President of the United States!'*





President Trump condemned a reporter after being asked if he would concede the election if the Electoral College votes for Joe Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards have proved beyond a doubt that as a group they are the "most gullible people on the planet". Knowing that, one would expect every conman on the planet to target them and take all their money.


His mailing list is grifter gold


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 26, 2020)

If trump goes to Georgia it will ne to whine about the election and con the base out of cash, I doubt he will even mention the senate race. Them good old boys in Georgia are literally crazy over Trump!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Trump says he'll travel to Georgia to support Republican Senate candidates in runoff election | CNN Politics


President Donald Trump said Thursday he will travel to Georgia to support the state's Republican Senate candidates ahead of the January 5 runoff election.




www.cnn.com





*Trump says he'll travel to Georgia to support Republican Senate candidates in runoff election*

Washington (CNN)President Donald Trump said Thursday he will travel to Georgia to support the state's Republican Senate candidates ahead of the January 5 runoff election.

"Speaking of Georgia, I'll be going there," the President said after his Thanksgiving video teleconference call with US service members, as he baselessly railed against the integrity of the state's election results.
White House press secretary Judd Deere said the President's visit is scheduled for Saturday, December 5.
"Maybe I'll go twice," Trump said at one point, noting that he'd love to do it in a stadium, "But you can't, because of Covid."

Georgia is holding runoff elections for both of its US Senate seats. If either of the incumbent Republicans, Kelly Loeffler and David Perdue, hold onto their seats, the party will maintain its majority control in the chamber.
If Democratic challengers Jon Ossoff and Rev. Raphael Warnock both prevail, however, Democrats would gain control of the Senate thanks to Vice President-elect Kamala Harris' tie-breaking vote.

"Don't be disappointed yet," Trump said, "cause this race is far from over."

The President's comments punctuated a rambling news conference in which he pushed more unfounded voter fraud conspiracy theories and continued to deny his election loss. The spectacle came directly after his call with troops -- an event US Presidents traditionally use to boost morale of service members stationed abroad during the holidays and remind the country of their service.

"Many of you are very far from home, but today, we hope you know that millions of American families are praying with gratitude for the sacrifices you make and the incredible, absolutely incredible, job you do," Trump said as he began the call."

The country, he added, "is doing very well. It's the highest honor of my life to serve as your commander in chief."
Trump spoke with six units representing each US military branch, including the Space Force, which he said holds a "special place in my heart."

"Thank you all, have a great Thanksgiving, and don't eat too much turkey," he said as he concluded the call.
President-elect Joe Biden tweeted that he spent the afternoon on video calls with frontline workers.
"Jill and I were honored today to talk to some of the heroes on the front lines of this crisis," Biden said. "We're thankful today and every day for the nurses and firefighters who sacrifice so much to keep our communities safe. We see the very best of America in your courage and selflessness."

In 2017 and 2018, Trump held his Thanksgiving call with troops from his Mar-a-Lago resort and last year, he made a surprise visit to US troops in Afghanistan.

"There is nowhere I'd rather celebrate this Thanksgiving than right here," Trump said at the time, "with the toughest, strongest, best and bravest warriors on the face of the earth."


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's crazy. I think it's actually kinda cool. It's amazing how many different ones there are. I like this one and the Founding Fathers one too. Of couse I would never pay more than $2 for a $2 bill though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why you should never trust a con man like Trump with your data.



You just make yourself a bigger target.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332118811353501699


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 27, 2020)

President Donald Trump was playing a few holes when he found out he had lost the election and it was on one of his own golf courses that activists decided to emphasize that message, using the insult he often hurls at opponents.

The front lawn of the Trump Turnberry course in Ayrshire, Scotland, was lit up with the word "Loser" to the strains of the Village People song "YMCA," which was a Trump campaign anthem.

As the disco classic played, huge letters were displayed one after the other, flashing in time with the music, in the colors and stars and stripes of the American flag.

The projection was the handiwork of *Led By Donkeys, a British activist group formed at the end of 2018 to oppose Brexit. *Named after the phrase "Lions led by donkeys," which refers to First World War soldiers being led to their deaths by incompetent leaders, the group raises money from crowdfunding to post billboards and projections.

The group wrote on Facebook: "Hey Donald J. Trump, we know you're finding it difficult to accept the election result so we projected it onto your golf course with some familiar music." The video was shared widely and has been watched more than half a million times on Twitter.

It is not the first time the group has targeted Turnberry, which Trump last visited in 2018. Last month Led By Donkeys projected the U.S. COVID-19 death toll outside the course.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331671167762108419


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's crazy. I think it's actually kinda cool. It's amazing how many different ones there are. I like this one and the Founding Fathers one too. Of couse I would never pay more than $2 for a $2 bill though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good investment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not a good investment.


Donald's mailing list will kill Trumpism in the end, like Stalin killed communism, people will be driven insane with "special offers" once Donald sells their asses to other con men. Donald list will be grifter gold and will fetch top dollar in the marketplace of sleaze. Maybe that's what "My Pillow Guy" was really after, Donald's list of suckers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

I wonder who was behind that? And their method.

BREAKING Top Iranian nuclear scientist assassinated outside Tehran, state media says


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 27, 2020)

we all know the office guys around him run the show, he was made president for his trading skills so the office guys could learn from him, little did he know.


that's the truth


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

*Top Iranian Nuclear Scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh Assassinated | Hallie Jackson | MSNBC*





Iran's Defense Ministry confirmed that Mohsen Fakhrizadeh, a leading Iranian nuclear scientist, was assassinated near Tehran. Fakhrizadeh was largely seen as the architect for Iran's nuclear program.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

*After Trump loss, Obama Rebukes Him As A Law-Breaking Failure Who Couldn't Pass A Bill*





Pres. Obama made news in his first interview with The Breakfast Club, and host Charlamagne Tha God talks with MSNBC's Ari Melber about interviewing the former President, wider debates over race in the Trump era, and the controversial Grammys snub of The Weeknd, a hugely popular artist with one of the most popular songs of the decade who was still denied any nominations this year.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 27, 2020)

tRUmps little toadstool gets hard when he gets to kill people, surprised he's not pushing for the pit full of hungry wolves.










The Trump administration is trying to bring back firing squads and electrocutions for some federal executions


ProPublica reported that the lame-duck administration was rushing to finalize this regulatory change, but it is unlikely to affect any executions.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps little toadstool gets hard when he gets to kill people, surprised he's not pushing for the pit full of hungry wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring back burning at the stake and make him first up! Repeal it after he's been reduce to ashes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

Notice liberals aren't suggesting corruption like Trump, they are suggesting ignorance and stupidity, about people who can't get past their inherent biases to do their jobs properly. You can disagree, 3 justices did too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OPINION
*Supreme Court's scientifically illiterate decision will cost lives*
• *Analysis: *What SCOTUS exposed by rejecting New York's pandemic limits on religious services
• *READ:* Majority opinions on Covid restrictions from Justices Gorsuch and Kavanaugh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)

*Biden WON THE ELECTION - And Hitler is MAD!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Top Iranian Nuclear Scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh Assassinated | Hallie Jackson | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does this mean we're going to war with them after Trump claims victory?


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmps little toadstool gets hard when he gets to kill people, surprised he's not pushing for the pit full of hungry wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't he need quotes for a moving van?


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 28, 2020)

South Dakota Unveils New ‘Come Die Here’ Tourism Campaign


PIERRE, SD—In an effort to attract visitors to a state that is home to some of the worst Covid-19 infection rates in the world, South Dakota officials launched a new tourism initiative Friday that will be centered around the slogan “Come Die Here.” “For years, people have flocked here to see...




www.theonion.com


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2020)

Dozens of Republican governors and other elected officials have supported “killer policies” of trump in Covid emergency, even preventing local government from protecting their citizens. This is criminal and deeply immoral. Prolife fucks.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

__





Please verify yourself to continue...






coloradosun.activehosted.com






Several questions came in this week asking about why a program offering an extra 13 weeks of unemployment benefits is ending four weeks early.

Stop reading if you’re on Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA) because this doesn’t impact you (although, don’t forget, PUA benefits end Dec. 26).

But read on if you’re on regular unemployment, Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation (PEUC) or State Extended Benefits (SEB).

Last week, I mentioned the length of regular unemployment benefits goes something like this:

*Unemployment (26 weeks) *→* PEUC (13 weeks) *→*SEB (13 weeks)*

But because the state’s unemployment rate fell below 5%, it now looks like this:

*Unemployment (26 weeks) *→ *PEUC (13 weeks) *→ *SEB (13 weeks)*

Colorado is not eligible for the SEB program after Nov. 28 because it was knocked off the program when the insured unemployment rate fell to 4.9% on Nov. 7.

And the huge bummer is that the state can’t rejoin for 13 weeks, even if the rate goes back up -- which it likely will since two dozen counties are now at red-level COVID-19 restrictions that have shut down indoor dining, closed bars after 8 p.m. and so much more.

You may be wondering how the state’s unemployment rate dropped to 4.9%? Astute readers will know that I last reported that the state’s unemployment rate was 6.4% for October. But it’s apples to oranges.

The monthly rate is based on how many people are on regular unemployment -- or workers who are insured -- on the 12th of each month. SEB only cares about the 13-week average of continued claims by the insured workforce -- or folks whose employers paid for unemployment insurance.

On Nov. 7, that average dropped to 131,429 people making a continued claim. Out of 2,692,685 in the workforce, that's 4.9%. According to data provided by the Colorado Department of Labor and Employment, here’s what it looked like during the pandemic so far:





*The reality: Way more are unemployed*
The 4.9% only counts workers whose employers pay for unemployment insurance (UI).

But because we’re in a pandemic, there are several other types of unemployment, including compensation for self-employed and gig workers (PUA), and for workers who’ve used up their 26 weeks of benefits. All of these groups are paid from federal dollars -- so they’re excluded from the 4.9% calculation.

If the SEB calculation included everyone, that would add nearly 100,000 included in the rate, which brings the rate to 8.34% for Nov. 7, according to state data. People are moving off of regular unemployment to extended benefits and aren’t being counted. Add those in, and the chart would look more like this:


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> does this mean we're going to war with them after Trump claims victory?


If Saudi Arabia pays off Donald's half billion dollar debt for him, I can't see why not. It will clear his debt, sending a covid infected army to fight Israel and Saudi Arabia's war, is no problem, they will fight to the last drop of American blood. Besides it will give Joe a nice hot war to get out of and fuck up his presidency and waste trillions of dollars, win, win.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Top Iranian Nuclear Scientist Mohsen Fakhrizadeh Assassinated | Hallie Jackson | MSNBC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All is cool though, right?
I mean the USA/Trump/Saudis can assassinate/murder anyone they dislike, so why not the Jews?
What's good for the goose is also good for the fucking gander, right?
As long as it's an Israeli gander.
Oh, by the way, the USS Nimitz has been ordered back to the Persian Gulf after leaving for home due to an outbreak of COVID-19 on the aircraft carrier.
Thanks Israel, you cocksuckers
More Americans are probably/will fucking die for your bullshit.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> All is cool though, right?
> I mean the USA/Trump/Saudis can assassinate/murder anyone they dislike, so why not the Jews?
> What's good for the goose is also good for the fucking gander, right?
> As long as it's an Israeli gander.
> ...


MBS = Mr. Bone Saw

that's his nickname in the Middle East and he is hated like no other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> All is cool though, right?
> I mean the USA/Trump/Saudis can assassinate/murder anyone they dislike, so why not the Jews?
> What's good for the goose is also good for the fucking gander, right?
> As long as it's an Israeli gander.
> ...


This is a war you will fight alone, with opposition even from us and the rest of your NATO allies and the EU, if Iran plays it's cards right it could be a fucking disaster for America, with Russia and China providing logistical and arms support to Iran. I don't think Donald can pull off a ground war, that takes time and preparation, Iran is no pushover. Donald might order bombing and missile attacks and is itching to use nukes, just to see what would happen...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is a war you will fight alone, with opposition even from us and the rest of your NATO allies and the EU, if Iran plays it's cards right it could be a fucking disaster for America, with Russia and China providing logistical and arms support to Iran. I don't think Donald can pull off a ground war, that takes time and preparation, Iran is no pushover. Donald might order bombing and missile attacks and is itching to use nukes, just to see what would happen...


I told you guys. War war war


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

I took screenshots of my aunts fb page from the mrs account. GD mfers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

how do you like this last one? Fuckn hypocritical idiots


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I told you guys. War war war


Not what you need with an infected military and a pandemic raging, Joe will be making phone calls on this one and I don't see the military in too cooperative a mood over this unnecessary shit. Everybody who counts knows the score on this bullshit.


----------



## SpideyManDan (Nov 28, 2020)

Im 30 years old and all ive seen this country do is start shit with other less advanced, weaker countries. We are fucking bullies. 

Edit: Yes i agree they are fucking hypocrites. Id rather go with someone whos policy i dont completely agree with then fall in line with god damn hypocrites.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4754408View attachment 4754409View attachment 4754410View attachment 4754411View attachment 4754412View attachment 4754413
> 
> how do you like this last one? Fuckn hypocritical idiots


Now ya get a peek at what I was talking about, the domestic disinformation and propaganda system, it's mostly for profit and decentralized. It revolves around some common themes and they have a nefarious agenda of social division, for tax purposes you understand. Greed drives hate like a team of horses, the greedy usually behave more logically, than the hate and fear driven and thus can use them for their own ends, this has been known since ancient times..


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> MBS = Mr. Bone Saw
> 
> that's his nickname in the Middle East and he is hated like no other.


Fucking murderer that should be tried in the International Court.
Saudi justice?
It's a fucking joke.
Talk about terrorist Nations, Saudi Arabia should be in the top 3.
Just ask Yemen, or the women that live there in Saudi Arabia
Can they drive (women) there yet or vote?
I'm not sure


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking murderer that should be tried in the International Court.
> Saudi justice?
> It's a fucking joke.
> Talk about terrorist Nations, Saudi Arabia should be in the top 3.
> Just ask Yemen or the women that live there.


Ask the victims of 911, most of the attackers were Saudis and they bankrolled it too. The Bush family had huge oil industry servicing contracts at the time in Saudi, and Saudi contacts with the Bush administration were as plentiful as Russian contacts were in the Trump administration/dumpster fire..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now ya get a peek at what I was talking about, the domestic disinformation and propaganda system, it's mostly for profit and decentralized. It revolves around some common themes and they have a nefarious agenda of social division, for tax purposes you understand. Greed drives hate like a team of horses, the greedy usually behave more logically, than the hate and fear driven and thus can use them for their own ends, this has been known since ancient times..


It’s MY aunt man, I KNOW!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

SpideyManDan said:


> Im 30 years old and all ive seen this country do is start shit with other less advanced, weaker countries. We are fucking bullies.
> 
> Edit: Yes i agree they are fucking hypocrites. Id rather go with someone whos policy i dont completely agree with then fall in line with god damn hypocrites.


Welcome friend


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s MY aunt man, I KNOW!


It's everybody's family that's gone nuts and you posted the cause, much of this shit is grassroots with people pulling it out of their assholes and posting it on social media too. Add in the Russians who are reflecting the heat back in until it bursts into flames.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I took screenshots of my aunts fb page from the mrs account. GD mfers
> View attachment 4754384View attachment 4754385View attachment 4754386View attachment 4754387View attachment 4754388View attachment 4754389View attachment 4754390View attachment 4754391View attachment 4754392View attachment 4754393


The baby in the flag is really subtle.

I bet the comments on those are equally troll-iffic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s MY aunt man, I KNOW!


My gardener tells me covid is a hoax, but won't send me his info source, he is of average intelligence, but uneducated and impervious to reason and facts. I keep my social distance and he comes and goes via the basement door!

I feel your pain, in this regard at least.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The baby in the flag is really subtle.
> 
> I bet the comments on those are equally troll-iffic.


Most of them are on parler trailer now I’m sure.
He’s retired GM. Retired at 48 after 30 years and been “antiquing” for 40.
She never worked a day in her life and can’t cook for shit.
I remember my cousins weren’t allowed to watch pg rates movies back in the day. That was in the early 70s.
My parents were progressive because they had affairs. Gotta love it. Thank God for that family value split!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My gardener tells me covid is a hoax, but won't send me his info source, he is of average intelligence, but uneducated and impervious to reason and facts. I keep my social distance and he comes and goes via the basement door!


You have a gardener?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My gardener tells me covid is a hoax, but won't send me his info source, he is of average intelligence, but uneducated and impervious to reason and facts. I keep my social distance and he comes and goes via the basement door!
> 
> I feel your pain, in this regard at least.


lol now you feel our pain but you’ve got a gardener? I’m lost.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

So your gardener is ignorant. Won’t give you his sources.
wtaf
I’m talking about my flesh and blood that have blocked me because I’m a democrat but I was the best thing since sliced bread before drump. AND YOU FEEL MY PAIN?
lol right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You have a gardener?


Yep, name is Al a nice man of good character and a part time meditation student, a friend too. He comes in everyday and does his thing, I take care of the technical aspects and trained him. He is a poor man who is raising a teenaged granddaughter and I help him out. He is a share cropper and get's half, minus some off the top to cover the costs of the grow. Al get's a lot of dope for a little work, he goes for a daily walk anyway and comes early in the morning. Al harvests too and that's how he started, I hate harvesting!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

GD this is a record for your silence dude


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, name is Al a nice man of good character and a part time meditation student, a friend too. He comes in everyday and does his thing, I take care of the technical aspects and trained him. He is a poor man who is raising a teenaged granddaughter and I help him out. He is a share cropper and get's half, minus some off the top to cover the costs of the grow. Al get's a lot of dope for a little work, he goes for a daily walk anyway and comes early in the morning. Al harvests too and that's how he started, I hate harvesting!


I feel your pain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol now you feel our pain but you’ve got a gardener? I’m lost.


I'm also lazy and have lost interest in the grow, but others depend on it too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Can you tell I’m pissed off?

I’m gonna meditate my pain away bahahaha.

Fuck


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Can you tell I’m pissed off?
> 
> I’m gonna meditate my pain away bahahaha.
> 
> Fuck


I don't mean to laugh at your pain, or your suffering, I laugh at my own pain and have lightened the load for suffering.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> So your gardener is ignorant. Won’t give you his sources.
> wtaf
> I’m talking about my flesh and blood that have blocked me because I’m a democrat but I was the best thing since sliced bread before drump. AND YOU FEEL MY PAIN?
> lol right


I know others and have American relatives too, but don't know where they stand on this shit. The point is everybody is being subjected to these forces they are in my life too, as well as yours. American society is in turmoil and you along with almost everybody here is caught in the whirlwind of the last days of Trump and hopefully covid too. Better days ahead sunny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

BTW Christmas is gonna be like Hell, the die was cast on Thanksgiving, it will not be a Merry Christmas, or much of a happy new year either, but it will improve as it goes along and you dig yourselves out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

They estimate 100 million Americas have been infected with covid and most in the recent past, there are many infected people running around right now and 70 million of them went home to visit grandma or mom this Thanksgiving. The hospitals are now overwhelmed in many places and staff is at or beyond the breaking point, many have been or are infected and all are exhausted and many traumatized.

What do you think hospitals are gonna be like in 3 weeks? What kind of Christmas will America's healthcare workers face? They managed to drive the mortality rate of this disease down even without effective antiviral treatments, now few of those needing it will be getting any care at all and mortality rates might exceed 10%. Case mortality has been kept in check since summer with treatments and quality care, many people will die at home and I expect lines at hospitals.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The baby in the flag is really subtle.
> 
> I bet the comments on those are equally troll-iffic.


i hate social media for what it's done and continues to do to us..the 1a game is over and i hope they all die at the hands of MBS "separation of joints?- is no problem'.

even facebook hates facebook.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm also lazy and have lost interest in the grow, but others depend on it too.


I've been growing a perpetual for around 12 years now & let me tell you it is a real pain in the ass.
I love plants/growing but eventually. anyone/everyone needs a break, but plants can't accept that (nor my bank account  )
You can always bring your cat/dog to the kennel and have them watched over for the week or so that your away, but who the fuck would/will you trust with your grow?
Your a lucky man @DIY-HP-LED


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m gonna meditate my pain away


Fuck Meditation, don't waste your precious time
I've been there, done that.
Fucking fruitless
These work much better, guaranteed





Stay safe/wear a mask


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck Meditation, don't waste your precious time
> I've been there, done that.
> Fucking fruitless
> These work much better, guaranteed
> ...


Oh I know but that’s what he suggested before


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh I know but that’s what he suggested before


It's one of those hammer and nails problems with me, find relief where you can, the point is to be happy cause we're just passing through once. I help folks where and when I can, suffering is not hard to see, even yours. You said your hands were on fire before, is it painful to type?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh I know but that’s what he suggested before


If that doesn't work maybe this will help, you and @Jimdamick


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh I know but that’s what he suggested before


Another suggestion, use voice recognition software if it bothers you to type, then you can do a good job of ripping a strip off my arse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Do yourself a favor and watch the first minute of this video at least, to get an idea of what Trump is leaving Joe, besides a pandemic disaster, a divided nation, a possible war with Iran and a delayed tax increase on working people kicking in, but the rich keep their breaks, winning, MAGA. I call it national sabotage, supported by the republicans and if Mitch can he will do anything he can to impede progress, or any addressing the problems, to do that requires income redistribution and other things he would rather die than see come to pass.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anand Giridharadas: America Is On A First Date With Biden | The Mehdi Hasan Show*





MSNBC Political Analyst Anand Giridharadas joins Mehdi Hasan to discuss uneasiness mixed with cautious optimism among some liberals for President Elect Joe Biden. The Mehdi Hasan Show: Insightful reporting and probing interviews that examine the day's events and provide a deeper level of context for the politics of our interconnected society.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 28, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4754689


Funny, yet not.
Yea, shitface has left a fucking diaster for Biden to deal with & today I read that now, finally fucking now, the Conservatives in the GOP are expressioning concerns over the FUCKING MASSIVE DEBT load that that motherfucking manic has/will leave behind.
Yea, let's bail out the farmers that Trump fucked over with his useless Trade war with China.
Yea, let's spend a fucking trillion $ on a fucking useless military in essence
Yea, let's give billions upon billions in Tax breaks to the fucking richest corporations/people in the fucking World.
Makes sense right?
And now, when a Democrat is about to take over, they want to declare that fiscal responsibility is needed?
I don't want to be crude (yea, I actually do), but suck my massive Irish dick you worthtless Republican cunts.
Absolute bullshit.
Millions upon millions of people are going broke right fucking now due to the effects of COVID-19 & all of a sudden this nation doesn't/can't afford to help them?
Motherfucker.
It's time for a drink


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 28, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Funny, yet not.
> Yea, shitface has left a fucking diaster for Biden to deal with & today I read that now, finally fucking now, the Conservatives in the GOP are expressioning concerns over the FUCKING MASSIVE DEBT load that that motherfucking manic has/will leave behind.
> Yea, let's bail out the farmers that Trump fucked over with his useless Trade war with China.
> Yea, let's spend a fucking trillion $ on a fucking useless military in essence
> ...


Life could be worse, you could be this poor bastard, gotta love the sunshine state. I see Paul Manafort had a lot of concern shown about his health, he got out in no time over covid.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Florida man to be released early after serving 31 years for nonviolent marijuana crime - CNN 

*Florida man to be released early after serving 31 years for nonviolent marijuana crime*







Richard DeLisi, now 71, has been incarcerated since 1989.

(CNN)A Florida man who has spent 31 years in prison for a nonviolent marijuana crime could soon be a free man.
Richard DeLisi has been incarcerated since 1989 when, at the age of 40, he was convicted on charges of racketeering, trafficking in cannabis and conspiracy after agreeing to help smuggle more than 100 pounds of marijuana from Colombia into Florida. He received a 90-year prison sentence.

His case has received legal support from the Last Prisoner Project, a nonprofit that advocates for ending prison sentences for cannabis offenses. With 31 years in prison, DeLisi is the country's longest-serving nonviolent cannabis prisoner, according to the group.

DeLisi, now 71, could be released from South Bay Correctional Facility as early as December 4, though the exact release day still depends on several factors, according to the Florida Department of Corrections press secretary Kayla McLaughlin.
"It feels amazingly wonderful to know that I will be home with my family and loved ones very soon," DeLisi said in a statement to Last Prisoner Project. "I am grateful to everyone who has been there and helped me along in these long years."
His impending release comes as the American public has increasingly approved decriminalizing and legalizing marijuana for medical and recreational use. Despite that growing acceptance, people like DeLisi remain incarcerated -- some for decades -- for nonviolent drug crimes.

The US has the highest incarceration rate of any country in the world, and 1 in 5 incarcerated people are behind bars for drug crimes, according to the Prison Policy Initiative.

America's system of mass incarceration is also a public health issue during the coronavirus pandemic. With inmates in crowded cells and unable to social distance, prisons have consistently been the site of some of the country's largest Covid-19 outbreaks, infecting inmates, staff and visitors and seeding new outbreaks in their local communities.

DeLisi's age and health problems -- he has asthma, chronic obstructive pulmonary disorder and diabetes -- make him a particularly high-risk inmate. The South Bay Correctional Facility where he is being held has had 421 prisoners and 87 staff members test positive for the virus, according to state data.
*'Sick indictment of our nation'*

According to a website set up for him, he made the agreement to transport the cannabis with an old smuggling friend who was secretly a government informant. DeLisi has not been accused of or convicted of a violent act.

DeLisi's wife, son and both parents died during his time incarcerated. He said he was looking forward to reuniting with his two living children and to holding his five grandchildren for the first time.

"If I could go back to 1988 I would tell my former self to put more value in the time I spend with my family. I have learned that money is something that comes and goes but family is forever. I will take that lesson home with me and I will make the most of every moment I have left on this earth with my wonderful family.

"I am so excited to hug my children and grandchildren. I have missed so many important moments with them and I can't wait to get out there and create precious memories with everyone. I am so thrilled that this dark chapter of my life is finally over."

His daughter Ashley hasn't spent a birthday with him since she was 3 years old. "I just want to hug my dad outside of prison," she said in a statement.

Chiara Juster, the lead attorney and a legal advisor for Last Prisoner Project, expressed disbelief that DeLisi was in prison for so long.

"We participated in decarcerating someone who couldn't deserve it more," she said, calling the lengthy sentence for a nonviolent offense "a sick indictment of our nation."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paul Manafort: Former Trump campaign manager released from prison - CNNPolitics
Updated 11:17 AM ET, Wed May 13, 2020
*Former Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort released from prison due to coronavirus concerns*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Donald has several screws loose and a few are about to fall out and get caught in the gears, buckle up. After the Georgia runoff elections in Jan all bets are off. He will either follow the normal trajectory of grieving (major change), or he will go completely off the rails, he will do a lot of damage though just staying on the rails.

No matter how much damage he does, those who voted for him won't care, until it screws them and it will, even then many die with his lies upon their lips. Only the greedy will fall away, they are not as stupid as the fear and hate driven, but will blame Biden when they can. Blame Biden will be their slogan this time next year, Donald will be the best president ever, as Obama was their worst, though they can never name a specific thing. When the Americans took over deathcamps, they made the Germans tour the places so no one could say the holocaust didn't happen. Yet there are those who claim it didn't today and morons believe them, even thought they have film and photos documenting it. Until recently there were many millions of eye witnesses, who lived and witnessed it, Jews, Germans, Russians, Poles, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump is mentally unfit to be president (usatoday.com)*

*Transition warning: Trump's mental illness is a growing danger*
*Psychiatrists must prevent harm and injustice, especially when they are coming from a destructive government.*
Dr. Bandy X. Lee
Opinion contributor

As the world celebrated a Biden-Harris victory, mental health professionals braced for the two-and-a-half months that we deemed would be the most dangerous period of this presidency. Indeed, in just the days since announcement of election results, Donald Trump has refused to concede, has obstructed a peaceful transfer of power, has fired and replaced top officials responsible for the nation’s security, and has contemplated catastrophic war. All this is on top of ignoring a surging pandemic that is now infecting more than 150,000 per day and killing more than 1,500 Americans per day.

Since Donald Trump’s election, mental health professionals have come forth in historically unprecedented ways to warn against entrusting the U.S. presidency to someone exhibiting dangerous mental impairments. We held an ethics conference with the most highly respected psychiatrists in the country to ensure a solid ethical basis for speaking up. We then published "The Dangerous Case of Donald Trump: 37 Psychiatrists and Mental Health Experts Assess a President," which became an unprecedented bestseller of its kind, and donated all proceeds from the book to remove conflicts of interest.

*How the American Psychiatric Association has reacted to Trump*
Meanwhile, the leadership of American Psychiatric Association promulgated the false notion that we cannot know anything about a person without a personal examination — which goes against its own standards since 1980, when observation superseded interviews for diagnosis. Public health interventions, furthermore, do not even require a diagnosis, much less a personal examination. When we continued to speak up, it engaged in public campaigns that included the New York Times, soon after which media inquiries abruptly dried up. The APA thus “disappeared” mental health experts from public view since January 2018, leaving mental health discussions to lay pundits, who regularly underestimated and minimized the president’s dangers.

We knew from speaking and meeting with Congress members at their request, since April 2017, that they were depending on us to “educate the public medically, so that we can do our work politically.” Hence, blocking mental health experts’ voices would come to mean impeding any possibility of intervention, and this is indeed what happened. Yet, according to my scholarly exchanges with author of the 25th Amendment, together with Sen. Birch Bayh, attorney and professor John Feerick — with whom I had the honor to speak at the same conferences — the amendment was written so that “the data would drive the process, and medical professionals are a source of data.” Professor John Rogan, his close collaborator on the 25th Amendment, clarified on another occasion: “physicians have a supererogatory obligation to share specialized knowledge. This is especially important when discussing psychiatric conditions, which may be hard to apprehend.” The vice president, far from being the driver of the process, would be “leaned upon” by the cabinet or the “other body” that Congress can appoint to supplant the cabinet, in response to the data.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

*Trump’s mental pathology, confirmed - New York Daily News (nydailynews.com)*

"The coming weeks and months will be the most dangerous period of this presidency, during which we can expect Donald Trump to go to any lengths to stay in power. The inability of the media to change its coverage significantly and the American Psychiatric Association’s refusal to retract its detrimental “gag rule” have been ominous signs.* The abuser of the nation, bloated with entitlement and delusions of impunity over the years, is maximally positioned to threaten the victim who tries to leave the relationship with him".*
_Dr. Bandy X. Lee is a forensic psychiatrist at the Yale School of Medicine_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Funny, yet not.
> Yea, shitface has left a fucking diaster for Biden to deal with & today I read that now, finally fucking now, the Conservatives in the GOP are expressioning concerns over the FUCKING MASSIVE DEBT load that that motherfucking manic has/will leave behind.
> Yea, let's bail out the farmers that Trump fucked over with his useless Trade war with China.
> Yea, let's spend a fucking trillion $ on a fucking useless military in essence
> ...


Ya know he's got a point...


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Life could be worse, you could be this poor bastard, gotta love the sunshine state. I see Paul Manafort had a lot of concern shown about his health, he got out in no time over covid.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Florida man to be released early after serving 31 years for nonviolent marijuana crime - CNN
> 
> ...


I gave your post an Angry, but that isn't good enough, I'm fucking disgusted.
In 1981 in NY I had a good friend that I grew up with who was 18 fucking years old & sentenced to 25 years to life for dropping off an ounce of blow for a friend.
He didn't even do cocaine, he was simply helping out a friend.
Fucking destroyed him/his family & me in a fucked up way.
He was a good boy/man but the Rockefeller Law in NY at that time took away his existence.
Fuck drug laws
A person should have their individual right to ingest/do any fucking drug they want in my opinion.
My/their body, the State has no fucking right to tell me what to smoke/snort/inject.
Fuck them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I gave your post an Angry, but that isn't good enough, I'm fucking disgusted.
> In 1981 in NY I had a good friend that I grew up with who was 18 fucking years old & sentenced to 25 years to life for dropping off an ounce of blow for a friend.
> He didn't even do cocaine, he was simply helping out a friend.
> Fucking destroyed him/his family & me in a fucked up way.
> ...


The laws were fucking nuts, they probably have the death penalty still in Texas for trafficking pot. There are lots of black people in prison for drug crimes, it became the favorite way to disenfranchise blacks in the south and fuck them over in general everywhere else. Lot's of white folks got caught up and ground into dust too, your friend was lucky it wasn't crack, penalties are higher for that. The democrats with a majority in senate are the only ones who will change this, but don't kid yourself a majority of Americans are fascist. This last election indicated this, all they have to do is put lipstick on the pig and they will be ready to go again with Donald's formula, only with a smile next time. They can legalize pot and treat the addicted (because of oxy and speed), but that would be it.

If they legalized oxy and meth, it would be popular among the Trumpers, pot among the liberals, everybody likes to drink! Think about it though, legalize oxy and meth and a lot of Trumpers will "magically disappear", it will finish what covid started. Those feeling social rejection are particularly vulnerable to opioids, we feel much of the pain of social rejection using the same brain circuits as for physical pain, opioids soothe this. Blacks have felt it's comfort and lately a lot of uneducated white people who are feeling left out of the future and looked down upon, hillbilly heroin. Nobody was worried about treatment when black people were most afflicted, but now a lot of young white folks are dying from addiction and attitudes are changing towards treatment and mitigation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

Looks like the monster might have got away from the republicans, I hear Donald is coming to the rescue to campaign for those two senators. Wanna bet he spends 90% of the time whining about a rigged election and that he was robbed blah, blah. The Devil going down to Georgia could cause more trouble than they realize. I wonder what Mitch promised him so he would STFU and help in Georgia? Perhaps support to steal the election after Jan 5th? Donald is pretty stupid and very desperate, he wants to believe shit too, Mitch will have to cut his throat eventually, even with his silence. I figure after Donald has been convicted in court, the democrats should impeach him to prevent him from holding future office, throw him in Mitch's lap and watch the base go up in flames. Even if he is doing life, anybody who wanted to get the GOP nomination would have to promise a full pardon to Trump and perhaps make him the VP pick.

The GOP are now controlled by the most racist and radical elements of the party, the base, the "nice" people just go along.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*RNC chair faces tough crowd at Georgia campaign stop*





At a campaign stop in Marietta, Georgia, Republican National Committee Chair Ronna McDaniel attempted to persuade Republicans to vote in the Georgia Senate runoff elections, even as voters expressed ambivalence about expanding "money and work when it's already decided."


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2020)

Everything tRUmp touches dies. Unemployment will start ending for people starting the day after Christmas and the moratorium on evictions will end on new years eve. Most people seem to be oblivious to what's coming and it won't be pretty. If you want to know what's coming just look to the great depression. Millions of people that haven't even known hunger will find themselves homeless with no safety net. Will the government set up camps or will it be lord of the flies?










Nearly 19 million Americans could lose their homes when eviction limits expire Dec. 31


Millions of households are behind on their rent and face a potential "fiscal cliff" early next year.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 29, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch the first minute of this video at least, to get an idea of what Trump is leaving Joe, besides a pandemic disaster, a divided nation, a possible war with Iran and a delayed tax increase on working people kicking in, but the rich keep their breaks, winning, MAGA. I call it national sabotage, supported by the republicans and if Mitch can he will do anything he can to impede progress, or any addressing the problems, to do that requires income redistribution and other things he would rather die than see come to pass.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Anand Giridharadas: America Is On A First Date With Biden | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
> 
> ...


Mehdi Husan is brilliant.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2020)

Just like the petulant child he is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Just like the petulant child he is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755137


What would be sweet, is if he had a big 2024 TV event and actually upstaged Joe, because the FBI would show up at 12:01PM, cuff him, read him his rights on the stage (in front of an open mic) and purp walk him away... Perfect ending 

Trumpland would be aghast!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Nov 29, 2020)

*Over 30,000 Americans have died from COVID-19 since **Election Day*, according to data from the World Health Organization. Outgoing-President Donald J. Trump has spent at least nine of those days at his golf course, Trump National Golf Club in northern Virginia, hitting the green.

Some Republicans consider this to be a clear indicator that Trump is a man of confidence, who knows how to play it cool even as he loses his grip on power......... sure if you say so.

Meanwhile , President Loser continues to putt away.



This year of hell will peak before Christmas as those individuals that chose to travel begin to add to the numbers falling ill and hospitalized.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Over 30,000 Americans have died from COVID-19 since **Election Day*, according to data from the World Health Organization. Outgoing-President Donald J. Trump has spent at least nine of those days at his golf course, Trump National Golf Club in northern Virginia, hitting the green.
> 
> Some Republicans consider this to be a clear indicator that Trump is a man of confidence, who knows how to play it cool even as he loses his grip on power......... sure if you say so.
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does it seem like has Trump been grounded to golfing in DC area?


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 29, 2020)

Trump is on Fox News on the phone trying to divide the country even more. That’s one goal he accomplished.

this seems to be the Sunday morning sermon. 

what a fucking cry baby this guy is.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Over 30,000 Americans have died from COVID-19 since **Election Day*, according to data from the World Health Organization. Outgoing-President Donald J. Trump has spent at least nine of those days at his golf course, Trump National Golf Club in northern Virginia, hitting the green.
> 
> Some Republicans consider this to be a clear indicator that Trump is a man of confidence, who knows how to play it cool even as he loses his grip on power......... sure if you say so.
> 
> ...


Your post should be emailed to every asshole/motherfucking idiot that voted for that POS & ask for a reply.
"I won't have time to play golf"
FUCK HIM & anyone that supports him.
He is a murderer in my opinion & anyone that supports him is an accessory to that.
Simple fucking FACT!!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

Update on what this threads title states, which is what "has" Trump done to this Country.
Fuck "has done", it should be what he actually is doing right now & continues to do on a momentary basis.
Did you listen to that lunatic on Fox this morning?
World leaders calling him & supporting his lies about massive fraud in this election?
Who?
The guy is a fucking madman & Fox News is happy to peddle his line of shit.
Not only peddle, but to endorse it, spewing garbage & deadly garbage at that.






Fucking Fox "News" is a detriment to America, & that is a sad fucking fact.
They preach bullshit to millions of susceptible fools & think that's cool.
It's not & it's leading to the downfall of America





Fuck Trump & all his followers, they have/will destroy this once proud Nation.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Update on what this threads title states, which is what "has" Trump done to this Country.
> Fuck "has done", it should be what he actually is doing right now & continues to do on a momentary basis.
> Did you listen to that lunatic on Fox this morning?
> World leaders calling him & supporting his lies about massive fraud in this election?
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333074474598535169


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2020)

The electorate took a massive dump on tRUmp.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333040262604595202


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm sad about the covid situation and the chaos this administration has created throughout the world. But it has allowed us to see that we must stick together and call out those crazy individuals or another trump will be along. I tend to spend my money differently now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 29, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm sad about the covid situation and the chaos this administration has created throughout the world. But it has allowed us to see that we must stick together and call out those crazy individuals or another trump will be along. I tend to spend my money differently now.


IMHO Trump has awakened a sleeping giant, patriots now know how many of these fucking idiots there are in the country and the depths they are willing to go to, 75 million vs 80 million this time around. That's far too close for comfort when you consider who and what Trump is, if they put lipstick on the next pig it will be a different story. Use every weapon fair and foul against them, many will be fighting this fight now, all of them patriots and they have been known to go to extremes too, when they are fighting for the constitution. Patriots are fighting for something bigger than themselves too, much bigger than what the other side is fighting for. Their ranks will include many clever educated people, some of them won't be nice, too many have died.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2020)

If Stinky and this pandemic hasn't changed you, you're dead inside. I'll never be the same, I'm not shocked or surprised by peoples cruelty or stupidity but I was wrong about how many of these stupid assholes are out there, there are a lot of them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 29, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> If Stinky and this pandemic hasn't changed you, you're dead inside. I'll never be the same, I'm not shocked or surprised by peoples cruelty or stupidity but I was wrong about how many of these stupid assholes are out there, there are a lot of them.


Poignant post.
Yea, I was surprised when that moron was elected, but actually was willing to give him a chance despite my deep down inside gut feeling that he would be a fucking fuckup, again.
History has shown that my inner emotions were correct, that yes, he would be a fuckup, forever.
But for almost 1/2 of the counrty to vote in support of this lunatic/madman/liar now, again, is mind-boggling to me.
What the fuck have we become?
A nation almost full of fucking idiots?
This clown act/shit show is what we are?
I guess so.
Very,very sad.
My advice to anyone that is able too, get the fuck out of here now, we're doomed.
Finish school, (if you can afford it) & move
Go to Australia/New Zealand/Ireland/Iceland/Sweden/Canada or even Great Britain (at least you'll have health care)
I'm not kidding, get the fuck out now while you have a chance.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 30, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are lots of black people in prison for drug crimes


They had no fucking other choice.
The system was & still is against them.
They needed to survive & did what they had to do in order to feed themselves & their families.
And you know what that was?
To sell cocaine/heroin/pot to the rich White Boys from the Suburbs that would drive into their neighborhood searching.
Fucking fact
I did it & observed it.
Fuck hiring more cops, invest in the actual needs of the community, such as job training/education (1/2 of my wifes students don't have access to a PC in this time of online learning)
Law & Order?
How about some good old fashioned empathy.
Equal educational opportunity?
Blow me
I've seen what that means & if you live in a low income area, you get shit.
The USA better/has to get it's shit together or we're all going down,
Have a nice day


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They had no fucking other choice.
> The system was & still is against them.
> They needed to survive & did what they had to do in order to feed themselves & their families.
> And you know what that was?
> ...


We just got our first party representing 100% of our nation. It's not a surprise we haven't gotten to societal equity yet. I really look forward to the day that the Republicans have a non-racist/xenophobic/anti-'them' platform and our nation can get make some real progress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> They had no fucking other choice.
> The system was & still is against them.
> They needed to survive & did what they had to do in order to feed themselves & their families.
> And you know what that was?
> ...


Drug use rates among black and white people are about the same, but many times more black people are caught and in prison for it, for longer sentences too. Putting anybody in prison for being addicted or dependent on substances is a bad idea to begin with, the younger they are the more there should be intervention and help offered frequently, the longer someone has been addicted (mainly opioids here) and the older they are, they should be left alone and maintained, buying their supply from the government for cost (cheap). A small number of users use most of the opioids and finance their habit through sales, cut them off at the knees, most people who use opioids work and function fine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2020)

Some tips from an ancient master, the politics of today's America is similar to war, social war. Many of these lessons were used against patriots and to fight this war you must think like a warrior, they do. Politics in a liberal democracy requires good will on both sides and a common set of facts. Half the population is biased, forming a tribe with social media, while being feed bullshit confirming biases and enforcing social division. Almost half the country don't care about the constitution or rule of law, the ethos of the nation, the majority of patriots and liberals in general, have no choice but to oppose this.

Joe's people know all about Sun Tzu, more patriots should too, the lessons are easily translated into social warfare, it is a lesson in psychology and human nature.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
“Victorious warriors win first and then go to war, while defeated warriors go to war first and then seek to win”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“In the midst of chaos, there is also opportunity”
― Sun-Tzu,

“If your enemy is secure at all points, be prepared for him. If he is in superior strength, evade him. If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him. Pretend to be weak, that he may grow arrogant. If he is taking his ease, give him no rest. If his forces are united, separate them. If sovereign and subject are in accord, put division between them. Attack him where he is unprepared, appear where you are not expected .”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“The greatest victory is that which requires no battle.”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“To know your Enemy, you must become your Enemy.”
― Sun Tzu

“Engage people with what they expect; it is what they are able to discern and confirms their projections. It settles them into predictable patterns of response, occupying their minds while you wait for the extraordinary moment — that which they cannot anticipate.”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“Supreme excellence consists of breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting.”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle.”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“Thus we may know that there are five essentials for victory:
1 He will win who knows when to fight and when not to fight.
2 He will win who knows how to handle both superior and inferior forces.
3 He will win whose army is animated by the same spirit throughout all its ranks.
4 He will win who, prepared himself, waits to take the enemy unprepared.
5 *He will win who has military capacity and is not interfered with by the sovereign.*”
― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

“When you surround an army, leave an outlet free. Do not press a desperate foe too hard.”
― sun tzu, The Art of War

“Opportunities multiply as they are seized.”
― Sun Tzu


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump over the weekend (50 days left)....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 30, 2020)

These are being put up all over New York city lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 30, 2020)

Another one bites the dust.








Scott Atlas resigns as Trump's coronavirus adviser


The radiologist with no previous infectious disease experience clashed with the administration's public health experts.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 30, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> These are being put up all over New York city lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756528


She & her father & siblings will never be able be able to walk down a street in NYC without being spit upon, like never, ever again.
They're DESPISED in New York.
Nice


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyone read the National Review?
Probably not I think.
Anyway it is THE voice of Conservatism in America & they just told Trump to STFU and go away.

Trump Election Fraud Allegations Disgraceful Endgame to 2020 Reelection Effort | National Review


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 30, 2020)

Fuck Trump/COVID-19
Let's laugh


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 30, 2020)

Parler, the “free speech” Twitter wannabe, explained - Vox 

*Parler, the “free speech” Twitter wannabe, explained*
*Conservatives are flocking to a site where they can post things that Facebook and Twitter don’t allow.*

In recent weeks, you may have been hearing more about a site called Parler, which conservatives are touting as an alternative to Twitter and Facebook. From Ivanka Trump to the governor of Nebraska, right-wing influencers are asking those frustrated with alleged Big Tech censorship to join them on Parler, a two-year-old app and website that promises free speech online. It’s social media — minus the curation algorithms and content moderation.

Parler, which has been around since 2018, looks at first glance a lot like Twitter and Facebook. Open the app, there are profiles pushing doubt about the 2020 election’s results and declarations that the mainstream tech platforms are targeting free speech. With just a few clicks, it’s easy to find even more extreme right-wing voices and hate speech. Overall, the site appears like an amalgamation of some of the most odious factions of social media, centralized on one platform that’s attracted millions of users.

In the final days of the 2020 election, Parler’s popularity exploded. Searches for “Parler” have surged since late October, and the app saw a spike in downloads after Joe Biden won the White House. Currently, Parler is No. 4 in the news category on the Apple App Store. (At one point in November, the app actually reached the top slot in the App Store, though it’s since fallen significantly in the rankings.) The Washington Post reports that the site now has more than 10 million users, and the company’s COO has said that the user base is continuing to grow by the millions.

These numbers are still small compared to platforms like Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube, which collectively boast billions of users. But Parler is becoming a topic of conversation on those platforms, too. Between November 10 and 16, Parler reached its highest number of mentions ever on Twitter (1.5 million) according to data collected by Zignal Labs. In the past month, posts mentioning Parler have racked up hundreds of thousands of “Likes” on Facebook.

As it’s grown, Parler has become a way station for hate speech and misinformation that Twitter and Facebook wouldn’t allow. The site is also where many Trump supporters are spreading the false narrative that the 2020 presidential election was rigged. The burgeoning influence of Parler is part of a broader trend of fringe outlets like One America News and Newsmax hoping to reel in an audience of Trump loyalists, especially after he leaves office.

This flurry of post-election attention is not the first time Parler has made the news. Over the summer, Parler started to see new users after Twitter put warning labels on several tweets from President Trump, prompting prominent conservatives to coax their followers into joining the app. Republican Sen. Ted Cruz even posted a video announcing his decision to move to Parler.

But despite the recent attention, some say the rise of Parler fits into the larger history of American conservatives and their relationship with the media.

“This follows a pattern of what the right wing has done [since] the rise of talk radio in the ’80s, and then through live cable TV, and then the rise of social media,” Lawrence Rosenthal, the chair of the University of California Berkeley’s Center for Right-Wing Studies, told Recode. “In each case, what you found is that the right wing gives up on participating in mainstream media and creates an alternative universe.”

Parler is just the latest iteration of this phenomenon, Rosenthal explained.

If Parler is looking to become a real competitor to the social media giants it criticizes, the company still has a very long way to go. While Parler is intent on not moderating much of its content, pressures to do so could grow as its users try to bend the few rules the site does have.

*Parler looks and works like Twitter, but there are important differences*
When you first sign up for Parler, the site asks for standard information like a phone number and an email address. Parler also provides a list of suggested follows — mostly conservative influencers — and recommended hashtags during the signup process. Once you reach the homepage, the site prompts you to post something (“What’s new?”) and provides an updated inventory of posts and threads from accounts you follow. Some of these accounts are verified, and some use hashtags (which you can search separately).

There’s also a private messaging feature that’s similar to direct messages on Twitter and a “Discover” tab, where Parler features “all of the latest news” from accounts that users don’t already follow. In the “Verification” tab, users are prompted to provide images of a government identification card as well as a selfie in order to earn “Citizen” status on the app.

Parler eschews content curation, and posts from people you follow appear chronologically — not algorithmically sorted as posts appear on Facebook and Twitter. “We do not curate your feed; we do not pretend to be qualified to do so,” state the company’s guidelines. While there are some limitations, like certain illegal activity, Parler’s community guidelines promise users that the platform will be “viewpoint-neutral” and that “removing community members or member-provided content [will] be kept to the absolute minimum.”

Parler emphasizes that it doesn’t have a particular ideological affiliation, but much of the content on the platform is conservative, and the site also has conservative backers. The site also immediately steers new users to conservative voices and content. When Recode started a new account on the site, we were prompted to follow a slew of prominent right-wing personalities and brands, including PragerU, Sen. Ted Cruz, and Dinesh D’Souza.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

*Trump Has Raised Up To $170 Million Since Election Day: Reports*
President Donald Trump has raised between $150 million and $170 million sinceElection Day amid ongoing appeals to supporters as part of his effort toundercut results of the race that saw him lose by millions of votes toPresident-elect Joe Biden, according to several media reports.Both The Washington Post and The New York Times reported details of themassive haul, much of which was raised through small-dollar donations from thepresident's ardent base in the week after the election.But those ...
Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/Ao0A_hUANQPSmKXBBl2EH3w


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Trump Has Raised Up To $170 Million Since Election Day: Reports*
> President Donald Trump has raised between $150 million and $170 million sinceElection Day amid ongoing appeals to supporters as part of his effort toundercut results of the race that saw him lose by millions of votes toPresident-elect Joe Biden, according to several media reports.Both The Washington Post and The New York Times reported details of themassive haul, much of which was raised through small-dollar donations from thepresident's ardent base in the week after the election.But those ...
> Read in HuffPost Canada: https://apple.news/Ao0A_hUANQPSmKXBBl2EH3w


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Throw the skanky bitch out on her ass!









Famed Christmas Witch Melania Trump Delivers Her Most Unlikely Holiday Display Yet


Twist: This one’s normal.




slate.com


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

trump is actively recruiting state officials to participate in a coup de’etat against the people of the USA.
I hope this prick pays someday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2020)

Trump campaign lawyer says former cybersecurity chief should be 'shot' - POLITICO 

*Trump campaign lawyer says former cybersecurity chief should be 'shot'*
*Joe DiGenova made the comments about Chris Krebs, who was fired by President Donald Trump after declaring the 2020 elections as secure.*

An attorney for President Donald Trump’s reelection efforts said on Monday that Chris Krebs, the former head of U.S. cybersecurity, should be “shot” for going against the president’s conspiracy theories and declaring the 2020 elections as secure.

“Anybody who thinks the election went well, like that idiot Krebs who used to be the head of cybersecurity,” said Trump campaign lawyer Joe DiGenova, “that guy is a class A moron. He should be drawn and quartered. Taken out at dawn and shot.”

DiGenova made the remarks on a Monday episode of the “The Howie Carr Show,” which has a history of showcasing Trump’s claims and allies. During the show, DiGenova also listed a number of allegations of mass election irregularities — a phenomenon that elections officials in states across the country agreed was not an issue — in his team’s improbable effort to extend the Trump presidency.

Trump fired Krebs nearly two weeks ago after the former director of the Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency attested that the 2020 elections were among the safest in history. The president, whose personnel decisions have a record of being weighted by his perception of loyalty, fired Krebs by tweet, insisting that the election had been stolen from him.

“There were massive improprieties and fraud — including dead people voting, Poll Watchers not allowed into polling locations, ‘glitches’ in the voting machines which changed ... votes from Trump to Biden, late voting, and many more,” Trump tweeted at the time, leveling false assertions. “Therefore, effective immediately, Chris Krebs has been terminated.”

The president also lashed out against Krebs after he participated in a “60 Minutes” interview, broadcast on Sunday, in which Krebs warned against the dangers of the president’s election conspiracy theories. In the days since the election, Trump has angrily tweeted at members of his own party who have refused to buy into his unfounded claims of mass improprieties. Krebs is a Republican, but members of both parties largely viewed him as an apolitical professional civil servant.

DiGenova is part of the team of lawyers, led by former New York City Mayor Rudy Giuliani, that is fighting against the 2020 election results. Though self-dubbed an “elite strike force,” the team’s scattered public appearances have raised more eyebrows for their outlandishness than their mission. Their conspiracy theories have included allegations related to megadonor George Soros and Hugo Chavez, the deceased former leader of Venezuela.

Before joining Trump's legal team, DiGenova served as U.S. attorney in Washington, D.C. He also worked for Trump as part of the president‘s personal legal defense amid investigations into Russia‘s involvement in the 2016 election.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Throw the skanky bitch out on her ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some classical writing by that person from Slate.
Yea, that Slovenian whore was/is a piece of work
I just feel sorry for Barron having the parents he does.
Very fucking sad, indeed.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> That is some classical writing by that person from Slate.
> Yea, that Slovenian whore was/is a piece of work
> I just feel sorry for Barron having the parents he does.
> Very fucking sad, indeed.


Could be foreboding


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I just feel sorry for Barron having the parents he does.


And the brothers and sisters he has...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I just feel sorry for Barron having the parents he does.


A few years in public school might straighten him out.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> A few years in public school might straighten him out.


Did you read that he was a little shit too?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did you read that he was a little shit too?


Yes. We’re you surprised when you read it?


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 1, 2020)

He was doomed at conception.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. We’re you surprised when you read it?


Oh hell no.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
Hispanic-American unemployment is at the lowest rate ever recorded.
Asian-American unemployment recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
Women’s unemployment recently reached the lowest rate in 65 years.
Youth unemployment has recently hit the lowest rate in nearly half a century.
Lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma.
Under my Administration, veterans’ unemployment recently reached its lowest rate in nearly 20 years.
Almost 3.9 million Americans have been lifted off food stamps since the election.
The Pledge to America’s Workers has resulted in employers committing to train more than 4 million Americans. We are committed to VOCATIONAL education.
95 percent of U.S. manufacturers are optimistic about the future—the highest ever.
Retail sales surged last month, up another 6 percent over last year.
Signed the biggest package of tax cuts and reforms in history. After tax cuts, over $300 billion poured back in to the U.S. in the first quarter alone.
As a result of our tax bill, small businesses will have the lowest top marginal tax rate in more than 80 years.
Helped win U.S. bid for the 2028 Summer Olympics in Los Angeles.
Helped win U.S.-Mexico-Canada’s united bid for 2026 World Cup.
Opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines.
Record number of regulations eliminated.
Enacted regulatory relief for community banks and credit unions.
Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE.
My Administration is providing more affordable healthcare options for Americans through association health plans and short-term duration plans.
Last month, the FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. And thanks to our efforts, many drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases.
We reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars this year alone.
Signed Right-To-Try legislation.
Secured $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic.
We have reduced high-dose opioid prescriptions by 16 percent during my first year in office.
Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act, expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care.
Increased our coal exports by 60 percent; U.S. oil production recently reached all-time high.
United States is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957.
Withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord.
Cancelled the illegal, anti-coal, so-called Clean Power Plan.
Secured record $700 billion in military funding; $716 billion next year.
NATO allies are spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016.
Process has begun to make the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces.
Confirmed more circuit court judges than any other new administration.
Confirmed Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch and nominated Judge Brett Kavanaugh.
Withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal.
Moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem.
Protecting Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court.
Issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay.
Concluded a historic U.S.-Mexico Trade Deal to replace NAFTA. And negotiations with Canada are underway as we speak.
Reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports.
Imposed tariffs on foreign steel and aluminum to protect our national security.
Imposed tariffs on China in response to China’s forced technology transfer, intellectual property theft, and their chronically abusive trade practices.
Net exports are on track to increase by $59 billion this year.
Improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement.
We have begun BUILDING THE WALL. Republicans want STRONG BORDERS and NO CRIME. Democrats want OPEN BORDERS which equals MASSIVE CRIME. 


Do I need to continue?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

No need, already showed yourself a fool.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
> New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
> Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
> African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
> ...


buuwlshit !! 


that's like the best job application Cv ha ha ha ......... i call 60% bullshit with third party stats and all the rest of the greedy money junkies




you are wrong, i'll take it to my grave





also your claim is based on stats, we all know stats rise up and down like a mountain range, so when was these stats recorded is the question ?




bullshit


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Lol because I support trump and his accomplishments I'm a fool?


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

love how the last stand is capitalised 


"

We have begun BUILDING THE WALL. Republicans want STRONG BORDERS and NO CRIME. Democrats want OPEN BORDERS which equals MASSIVE CRIME.
"



GRRRR IT IS ALL TRUE GOD DAM IT !!! 









lolz


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Stats were recorded 9/2018.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Do I need to continue?


you left out lost popular vote twice, was impeached once and is the first one term DOTUS in almost 3 decades. 

and i still got my obamacare, hillary is still not in prison, and mexico still isn't paying for a wall, coal is deader than ever and the trade deficit is the highest since the mid 90's. 

if trump lost to the worst candidate ever, trump becomes the worst candidate ever.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
> New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
> Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
> African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
> ...


That's hilarious. A few of them are even fairly good things. Unfortunately, most are ultimately harmful to the country, exaggerations or outright falsehoods.

What was your favorite Trump "accomplishment"?


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> you left out lost popular vote twice, was impeached once and is the first one term DOTUS in almost 3 decades.
> 
> and i still got my obamacare, hillary is still not in prison, and mexico still isn't paying for a wall, coal is deader than ever and the trade deficit is the highest since the mid 90's.
> 
> if trump lost to the worst candidate ever, trump becomes the worst candidate ever.



Impeachment was bullshit. A set up. That failed.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol because I support trump and his accomplishments I'm a fool?


was he sent from god ? 








just a simple question bro


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol because I support trump and his accomplishments I'm a fool?


Yes, probably. Or you could be a foolish, mean spirited and ignorant dick.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol because I support trump and his accomplishments I'm a fool?


No, but if you actually think that list is legitimate it is not looking good that you are not going to end up one.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What was your favorite Trump "accomplishment"?


grabbing the pussy, there's clearly no other answer


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

*2020*

On January 16, HHS Secretary Alex Azar hosted 34 countries for a meeting on how to *promote women's health and protect the lives of the unborn*. This meeting followed an invitation sent by Secretary Azar and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to 70 different countries inviting them to join a coalition to oppose international efforts to enshrine abortion as a human right.
On January 16, the Departments of Education and Justice issued *guidance on constitutionally protected prayer and religious expression* in public elementary and secondary schools. This guidance ensures that prayer in schools is properly protected and not unconstitutionally prohibited or curtailed.
On January 16, the White House Office of Management and Budget (OMB) sent a memo to the heads of executive departments and agencies *providing guidance on Executive Order (EO) 1379 8* "Promoting Free Speech and Religious Liberty." In order to protect the ability of religious organizations to operate in the public square, this memo required the agencies to review the EO and publish policies on how they will comply.
On January 17, nine federal agencies (the Departments of *Agriculture*, *Education*, *Homeland Security*, *Veterans Affairs*, *Justice*, *Labor*,*Health and Human Services*, and *Housing and Urban Development*, along with the *U.S. Agency for International Development*) proposed rules leveling the playing field for faith-based organizations wishing to participate in grant programs or become a contractor. The rules eliminated two requirements placed on faith-based organizations that were not placed on secular organizations.
On January 22, the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services at HHS approved a family planning waiver for Texas to implement a *state-run Medicaid program that excludes abortion providers*like Planned Parenthood. This makes Texas the first state to receive Medicaid funding for a family planning program that does not include abortion providers.
On January 24, President Trump became *the first sitting president to give remarks in person* at the annual March for Life in Washington, D.C. In his address he stated the eternal truth that every child is a sacred gift from God and reiterated his effort to defend the dignity and sanctity of every human life.
Also on January 24, HHS Secretary Alex Azar announced live at Family Research Council's ProLifeCon event that HHS issued *a notice of violation to California for violating the federal Weldon Amendment* by mandating all health insurers provide coverage for abortion. California's abortion coverage mandate has deprived over 28,000 residents of plans that do not cover abortion. This marks the second time that HHS has issued a notice of violation to California for violating federal conscience laws and is the fourth enforcement action taken by the HHS OCR's Conscience and Religious Freedom Division.
In February, the Trump administration filled the role of *Special Adviser to the President on International Religious Freedom* within the National Security Council. This role was authorized by the *International Religious Freedom Act of 1998*, but has remained unfilled for over 20 years since that law's enactment. President Trump is the first president to dedicate a full-time staffer to this role and fill it on a permanent basis.
On February 4, during his State of the Union address, President Trump called on Congress to pass legislation that would ban late-term abortions. To highlight the need for this legislation, he invited special guest Ellie Schneider, who was *born at just 21 weeks gestation*.
On February 5, Secretary of State Mike Pompeo launched the *International Religious Freedom Alliance*. The Alliance will unite government leaders from like-minded nations to strategize ways to promote religious freedom and protect religious minorities around the world.
On February 25, OMB issued a Statement of Administrative Policy *strongly supporting two pro-life bills* being voted on in the U.S. Senate: the Pain-Capable Unborn Child Protection Act and the Born-Alive Abortion Survivors Protection Act. Had Congress passed these bills, the president's advisors would have recommended that he sign both into law.
On March 24, *DOJ filed a statement of interest* in a case protecting women against men intruding on their sporting competitions. The statement made clear that athletic qualifications on the basis of "gender identity" were harmful to women's sports.
On March 28, amid the coronavirus pandemic, HHS OCR issued a strong statement reminding health care entities of their obligation to *treat persons with disabilities with the same dignity and worth as everyone else*. OCR reiterated its duty to enforce current civil rights laws and has already worked with states to remove discriminatory practices from their pandemic health plans.
On April 2, U.S. Ambassador-at-Large for International Religious Freedom Sam Brownback held a special briefing. He called upon China, North Korea, Iran, and Russia to *release their prisoners of conscience* in light of the contagious coronavirus. Many of these prisoners were imprisoned for their religious faith.
On April 3, the Small Business Administration (SBA) issued a FAQ document confirming that *churches and religious nonprofits are eligible for assistance* like the Paycheck Protection Program (PPP) in the coronavirus relief legislation known as the CARES Act. These clarifying protections ensure organizations would not be discriminated against based on their religious affiliation and would not have to give up their religious freedom in order to participate in these programs. In addition, the administration used an affiliation rule to ensure that large abortion providers like Planned Parenthood would not be eligible for coronavirus relief in the CARES Act.
On April 14, DOJ filed a statement of interest *protecting the religious liberty of church-goers in Greenville, Mississippi*. During the coronavirus pandemic, the city of Greenville banned all religious services, even those that were able to abide by social distancing standards with drive-in church services.
On April 17, the Department of Homeland Security included "clergy for essential support" in its *list of personnel and entities deemed "essential"* for purposes of responding to the coronavirus. This designation allows clergy and pastors more freedom to continue to operate and serve those around them in need at this time.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

copy n paste rat





get a brain loser


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

.
On August 20, OCR *resolved a civil rights complaint* against the state of Utah, helping the state amend their crisis standards of care (CSC) guidelines to ensure the elderly and disabled are not discriminated against when medical resources are scarce. This is now OCR's seventh resolution helping states create CSC plans that value the dignity of all human life.
On August 25, USAID released its updated *Gender Equality and Women's Empowerment Policy* with the purpose of "empowering women and girls to participate fully in and equally benefit from the development of their societies." The updated policy takes into account the biological differences between males and females and recognizes the importance of strengthening "families and communities" to achieving its goal.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> copy n paste rat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to type 10,000 characters instead of using a convenient option? Lol nice try


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

failed trade war with china, north korea still testing nukes, 400 million in personal debt and has to pay $130K to have sex for 30 seconds. LOL


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

lol


typical zombie voter


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Want me to type 10,000 characters instead of using a convenient option? Lol nice try


no u can stop eating peens for start

trump is a peen and you love him like a god


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> umm, sorry new moron, but he was impeached.
> 
> and you left out 8 trillion in national debt in 4 years, lower GDP than obama, less jobs created than obama and higher drug prices than obama.


The unpredictable and sky-rocketing cost of insulin has driven far too many Medicare patients to ration their medicine or even go without. Heart attack, stroke, vision loss, kidney failure, and nerve damage are just a few of the devastating complications that can result. Especially at a time when diabetics are particularly vulnerable to the Coronavirus, this situation is deeply concerning.

Diabetes afflicts over a quarter of Medicare beneficiaries and drives billions in Medicare spending every year. Unfortunately, insulin, a life-saving and life-enhancing drug that once sold for $1 dollar, has nearly tripled in cost over the past ten years from approximately $100 to $300 per vial.

In 2017, President Trump challenged his administration to strengthen and modernize the Medicare program, and to lower punishingly high drug prices for our nation’s seniors by bringing free market principles to bear.

It’s worked: are at one of their lowest levels in seven years, saving beneficiaries a total of $1.9 billion, and taxpayers $8.5 billion, since 2017. Now, we are applying the same approach to the costs seniors pay for the drugs themselves.

This year, President Trump struck a deal –known as the Part D Senior Savings Model – with pharmaceutical manufacturers and plans that will provide many Medicare beneficiaries access to a broad set of insulins at a maximum $35 copay for a month’s prescription. We are encouraging beneficiaries to see if a participating plan that includes their insulin is right for them during Medicare Open Enrollment, which begins October 15.

This initiative could save the over 1.3 million seniors who rely on Medicare Part D plans and use insulin, an average of $446, or 66 percent, a year on their insulin costs. For those whose health, and even lives, depend on insulin, the savings will be nothing short of a godsend.

The Model fixes a perverse incentive that was introduced in Obamacare known as the “special rule.” [Section 3301]. Throughout the year, as Medicare beneficiaries fill more prescriptions, they will often notice different costs at the pharmacy counter as they move through the different “phases” of the Part D benefit. If a person has over $4,000 in drug costs for a year, they hit the coverage gap phase – often known as the “donut hole” – where they generally pay 25% of the cost of the drug, and manufacturers pay 70%.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> umm, sorry new moron, but he was impeached.
> 
> and you left out 8 trillion in national debt in 4 years, lower GDP than obama, less jobs created than obama and higher drug prices than obama.


I don't think you can hang the deficit from the virus on him. But the fact remains that he ran the largest budget deficit on record during "the best economy ever" which, in itself is a horribly irresponsible thing to do - but it made the stock market go up. Never mind the fact that it was exactly the wrong thing to do for the country and left us in a very poor position in the case of a downturn - like the one we have now.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> failed trade war with china, north korea still testing nukes, 400 million in personal debt and has to pay $130K to have sex for 30 seconds. LOL


Oh, you have 4 bullet points. You win.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> *2020*
> 
> On January 16, HHS Secretary Alex Azar hosted 34 countries for a meeting on how to *promote women's health and protect the lives of the unborn*. This meeting followed an invitation sent by Secretary Azar and Secretary of State Mike Pompeo to 70 different countries inviting them to join a coalition to oppose international efforts to enshrine abortion as a human right.
> On January 16, the Departments of Education and Justice issued *guidance on constitutionally protected prayer and religious expression* in public elementary and secondary schools. This guidance ensures that prayer in schools is properly protected and not unconstitutionally prohibited or curtailed.
> ...


trump "punishes" china for their china virus by sending them 17 tons of PPE. 

covid will be gone by easter

covid will be gone with the warm weather

stares at a solar eclipse

claims windmills cause cancer

claims injecting bleach will cure covid

his old sperm creates a "slow" kid with an ex prostitute


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> but it made the stock market go up.


if the FED hadn't injected 2.3trillion into the market, it would have corrected itself instead of being over-valued as is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> The unpredictable and sky-rocketing cost of insulin has driven far too many Medicare patients to ration their medicine or even go without. Heart attack, stroke, vision loss, kidney failure, and nerve damage are just a few of the devastating complications that can result. Especially at a time when diabetics are particularly vulnerable to the Coronavirus, this situation is deeply concerning.
> 
> Diabetes afflicts over a quarter of Medicare beneficiaries and drives billions in Medicare spending every year. Unfortunately, insulin, a life-saving and life-enhancing drug that once sold for $1 dollar, has nearly tripled in cost over the past ten years from approximately $100 to $300 per vial.
> 
> ...


I especially liked the way he turned our country into a laughing stock by letting the corona virus run rampant through society while using the issue to divide the country for his benefit rather than actually doing what was needed to fight it. Hey, no big deal letting a quarter of a million die if it means that he feels strong and popular, right?

Have you already donated to the Trump "Save America" fund? The orange dude has to raise about $400 million to keep his properties from being seized. You need to do your part. I say that at least half of the 23 cents you earn per post should go to this fund.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Oh, you have 4 bullet points. You win.


trump lost. by a landslide. to the "worst candidate ever". lulz


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Oh, you have 4 bullet points. You win.


Quick question... who pays those tariffs?


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm losing faith in humanity fast just by joining this page. Seriously just posted 1000 good things hes done and your replys are 3 and 4 facts that are negative and you seem to think that supports your accusations of incompetence. Lmfao.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> The unpredictable and sky-rocketing cost of insulin has driven far too many Medicare patients to ration their medicine or even go without. Heart attack, stroke, vision loss, kidney failure, and nerve damage are just a few of the devastating complications that can result. Especially at a time when diabetics are particularly vulnerable to the Coronavirus, this situation is deeply concerning.
> 
> Diabetes afflicts over a quarter of Medicare beneficiaries and drives billions in Medicare spending every year. Unfortunately, insulin, a life-saving and life-enhancing drug that once sold for $1 dollar, has nearly tripled in cost over the past ten years from approximately $100 to $300 per vial.
> 
> ...


so he brought down the cost of 1 drug? that's the best you got? laughable. all the others have skyrocketed. and he still didn't repeal obamacare on day 1 like promised.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> I'm losing faith in humanity fast just by joining this page. Seriously just posted 1000 good things hes done and your replys are 3 and 4 facts that are negative and you seem to think that supports your accusations of incompetence. Lmfao.


You are losing faith because people don't have bullet by bullet point rebuttal to your spam copy/paste ready to go?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Quick question... who pays those tariffs?


we all know that! china does. lol.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> trump lost. by a landslide. to the "worst candidate ever". lulz


He did not lose. Voting has been proven more ways than once to be fraudulent. How in the fuck does biden almost win Ohio when 80% of its citizens are employed in an industry he vowed to dismantle?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> I'm losing faith in humanity fast just by joining this page. Seriously just posted 1000 good things hes done and your replys are 3 and 4 facts that are negative and you seem to think that supports your accusations of incompetence. Lmfao.


he lost. to the worst candidate ever. and his dna is wanted in 2 rape cases.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You are losing faith because people don't have bullet by bullet point rebuttal to your spam copy/paste ready to go?


No, because your responses are still unsupported and minute.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> He did not lose. Voting has been proven more ways than once to be fraudulent. How in the fuck does biden almost win Ohio when 80% of its citizens are employed in an industry he vowed to dismantle?


lmao he lost.

Biden almost wins Ohia, because Trump is that bad, and over 80 million people wanted him gone.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> He did not lose. Voting has been proven more ways than once to be fraudulent. How in the fuck does biden almost win Ohio when 80% of its citizens are employed in an industry he vowed to dismantle?


he lost. by a landslide. the only instance of voter fraud in PA was a guy that voted for his dead mom for Trump. lol. you arent very good at this.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he lost. to the worst candidate ever. and his dna is wanted in 2 rape cases.


Lol EVEN IF that is actually true I'd still rather have that than a president that cant complete a sentence, and can actually participate in a debate without having to be told what to say.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> No, because your responses are still unsupported and minute.


Pick a couple you think are important, I am game. Your spam copy/paste has been rebutted many times through the years here. But you are all worked up to troll, so I doubt you can act like an actual non-troll human being. 

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lmao he lost.
> 
> Biden almost wins Ohia, because Trump is that bad, and over 80 million people wanted him gone.


Lol completely false. Ohio is FULL of trump supporters.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Impeachment was bullshit. A set up. That failed.



Some people refer to your cult leader as IMPOTUS, I like to call him Stinky.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> he lost. by a landslide. the only instance of voter fraud in PA was a guy that voted for his dead mom for Trump. lol. you arent very good at this.


Lol are you serious?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol EVEN IF that is actually true I'd still rather have that than a president that cant complete a sentence, and can actually participate in a debate without having to be told what to say.


he thinks windmills cause cancer. and he eats hamberders. and he thought he could reduce the debt just by printing more money. 

you're funny.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol are you serious?


serious as the heart attack that sent him to walter reed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

First diaper wearing president in history, MAGA.


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

I mean really.......https://youtu.be/VtWL9Jli0Ls


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol completely false. Ohio is FULL of trump supporters.


Sure over 3 million. 


That doesn't make what I said false. Trump lost his bid for re-eelction of POTUS, because far more Americans wanted him out of office.




Littypitty87 said:


> I'm not trolling. I'm discussing . You judgmental fucks.


No you spammed a cut and paste Trump talking point post. If you want to discuss I am all in (like I had already said).


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol are you serious?


there's a server in germany that shows trump winning with 406 electoral votes. and he won california too. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> I mean really.......https://youtu.be/VtWL9Jli0Ls


there's a youtube video? no way!!!


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> there's a server in germany that shows trump winning with 406 electoral votes. and he won california too. lol.


Server in GERMANY. enough said


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> there's a youtube video? no way!!!


What is discussed in the video is pretty interesting.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

Another brand new sock shows up in politics.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> What is discussed in the video is pretty interesting.


you are way more interesting. i'm trying to enjoy some time with you before you get booted.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> The unpredictable and sky-rocketing cost of insulin has driven far too many Medicare patients to ration their medicine or even go without. Heart attack, stroke, vision loss, kidney failure, and nerve damage are just a few of the devastating complications that can result. Especially at a time when diabetics are particularly vulnerable to the Coronavirus, this situation is deeply concerning.
> 
> Diabetes afflicts over a quarter of Medicare beneficiaries and drives billions in Medicare spending every year. Unfortunately, insulin, a life-saving and life-enhancing drug that once sold for $1 dollar, has nearly tripled in cost over the past ten years from approximately $100 to $300 per vial.
> 
> ...


My wife is a diabetic and it hasn’t effect her costs at all.

Aunt Linda, is that you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

did you see the dominion voting machine website? 

it has red votes going in to the machine and blue votes coming out.

voter fraud!!!!! and another alternative fact from the mouthbreathers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol completely false. Ohio is FULL of trump supporters.


Who are dying of covid because they won’t wear a mask, thank God


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol EVEN IF that is actually true I'd still rather have that than a president that cant complete a sentence, and can actually participate in a debate without having to be told what to say.


Please reread what you wrote on your own.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Lol EVEN IF that is actually true I'd still rather have that than a president that cant complete a sentence, and can actually participate in a debate without having to be told what to say.


You prefer a man that wears diapers huh?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You prefer a man that wears diapers huh?
> View attachment 4757021


Or maybe should’ve been lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> He did not lose. Voting has been proven more ways than once to be fraudulent. How in the fuck does biden almost win Ohio when 80% of its citizens are employed in an industry he vowed to dismantle?


Speaking as an Ohio voter, it is because he is a lying piece of shit that has never done anything in his life for anybody but himself. 

What country do you live in?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Another brand new sock shows up in politics.


It might be a new sock, but the odor it gives off seems familiar.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> He did not lose. Voting has been proven more ways than once to be fraudulent. How in the fuck does biden almost win Ohio when 80% of its citizens are employed in an industry he vowed to dismantle?


Wait, what? 80% huh? What industry is that exactly?


----------



## Littypitty87 (Dec 1, 2020)

Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> You are a fucking piece of ignorant shit. Completely unnecessary.


Consider the mask like Trump's pants. None of his golf partners got sprayed with shit when his bowels failed him.

Amirite?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


Says the idiot that cuts and pasted Trump talking point list!

Hilarious.

Bye Felicia.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

What about the recount in Wisconsin? 74 votes gained by Biden. Bastards, tryin to steal the election from Biden.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2020)

New member going right to the political section. ha! Nothing screams LOSER more than that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Or maybe should’ve been lol


shoulda doubled up. all those big macs make loose stools


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


So you cut paste a Trump approved bullshit list, complain that people didn't discuss it enough, don't actually converse about the points people who have been on this site for a while have made in favor of complaining they didn't discuss everything on your over 10k limit, and then say it is our fault.

Best of luck in your trolling vomit. 

If you decide to not be a troll I look forward to it, but clearly you are too overstimulated for that this morning. Or whatever time it is where you live.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


says the lady that cut and pastes all her info. bigly sad!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
> New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
> Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
> African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
> ...


You copy pasted the republican talking points, it's bullshit and a gross misrepresentation of reality, fodder for Trumpers, but an insult to the intelligence of any normal person.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2020)

Littleshit are you related to Trippledipshit?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> What about the recount in Wisconsin? 74 votes gained by Biden. Bastards, tryin to steal the election from Biden.


best 3 million trump ever spent!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> best 3 million trump ever spent!


He didn't mind. It wasn't his money.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

tRUmps slogan for his 2024 run will be MABWA, make americas bowels work again.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He didn't mind. It wasn't his money.


it never is. the self proclaimed king of debt.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

I troll for Walleye


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 1, 2020)

his 15 minutes of fame is up!





How do i cancel my account?!


How??!



www.rollitup.org





@Littypitty87


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Economic growth last quarter hit 4.2 percent.
> New unemployment claims recently hit a 49-year low.
> Median household income has hit highest level ever recorded.
> African-American unemployment has recently achieved the lowest rate ever recorded.
> ...


I don’t see killed 250k+ on your list. Please add it


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

Republican is just another word for recession. @Littypitty87


*Economies under GOP presidents*
Real GDP growth, a measure of economic activity in the U.S., averaged 3.33% during the 64 years and 16 presidential terms going back to the mid-1940s, according to a 2013 research paper by professors of economics Alan Blinder and Mark Watson at Princeton University. With a Republican in the White House, though, the economy's growth slowed to 2.54%, the economists found. With a Democrat in office, growth jumped to 4.35% on average.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> I'm losing faith in humanity fast just by joining this page. Seriously just posted 1000 good things hes done and your replys are 3 and 4 facts that are negative and you seem to think that supports your accusations of incompetence. Lmfao.


Every demagogue has good things to say about himself. 

You make this all so complicated. It's very simple, actually. 

Trump lost the election because he was a terrible president.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

Herbert Hoover was president during the crash and start of the great depression. tRUmp is the only president since then to lose jobs during his term as president. He's a lifelong loser,plain and simple.


----------



## Wattzzup (Dec 1, 2020)

The worst foreign attack on American soil happened under republicans watch.

We can make a list. It’s not just Trump. It’s the ENTIRE party. They have a me first mentality.


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 1, 2020)

trumpets is like a hermie


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> his 15 minutes of fame is up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. What a wimp. Poor thing. That thread got deleted so fast. He was getting crushed. Think that’s a record beat down. Nice work.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wait, what? 80% huh? What industry is that exactly?


McDonalds maybe? Idk is Biden against ronalds fast food too for God’s sake the man hates everything lol 

He’s probably from Hamilton county. Maybe Middletown


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


You're a hoot! You should write for Individual 1, he's taking his comedy routine on the road. *_imbeciles_ and you've never seen any of us. Oy!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> his 15 minutes of fame is up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I was wondering how to spend this hour waiting for the mrs in the dr office.
Now if you’ll excuse me, I’ve gotta open my tackle box and go sport fishing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

lol 




__





Harvest time of year






www.rollitup.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Here’s another look at the wicked witch 









An ode to Melania Trump's Christmas hellscapes


Say farewell to some of the most meme-able Christmas decorations the White House has ever known.




www.inputmag.com


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nice, I was wondering how to spend this hour waiting for the mrs in the dr office.
> Now if you’ll excuse me, I’ve gotta open my tackle box and go sport fishing


Trump is a denizen of the deep. Just choose your bait for Mudshark.






Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hehehe spin the pardon wheel don don. Will it be Rudy or himself? Lev maybe?
I wonder how much a pardon costs these days?








Giuliani and Trump discussed preemptive pardon: NYT


Giuliani is the focus of a federal criminal investigation into whether he violated foreign lobbying laws through his dealings in Ukraine.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> You prefer a man that wears diapers huh?
> View attachment 4757021


Ooh, I've got an itch. Mike, come here for a minute and suck me clean.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s another look at the wicked witch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeeve me a fuckeeeng break.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

Barr and Justice find nowide spread fraud in 2020 Election, Rudy is shooting his mouth off. Popcorn and recliner to enjoy the trump shit show.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Impeachment was bullshit. A set up. That failed.


hehe he he


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Barr and Justice find nowide spread fraud in 2020 Election, Rudy is shooting his mouth off. Popcorn and recliner to enjoy the trump shit show.


trump must be having an out of ody experience by now SHIT SHOW!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2020)

*Olbermann vs. Trump #33: Trump Lawyer Wants Chris Krebs Executed. The Death Threat As A Trump Tactic*






First it was Steve Bannon, live on a feed insisting Dr. Anthony Fauci's head should be cut off and placed on a pike outside the White House for disagreeing with Trump. Now, it's Trump attorney (and veteran ambulance chaser and cable news gasbag) Joe diGenova, on NewsMax suggesting executing and drawing-and-quartering the former Homeland Security Voting chief Chris Krebs - for contradicting Trump.

The death threat usually isn't so foolishly on the record (Bannon and diGenova can both be charged with crimes) and it isn't exclusively a right wing tactic. But just as it was under George W. Bush, it is a prominent feature of the cult that the combination of a right-wing president and criticism of him can create.

I know. My life has now been threatened by admirers of the last two Republican presidents. I'll take you inside the reality of the death threat - the reality that Fauci and now Krebs and so many of us in the media face on an all-too-regular basis.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

Barr’s DOJ filed a motion demanding an “immediate” dismissal of Flynn’s case based on Trump’s (likely corrupt) pardon. Chief Judge Howell promptly releases legal documents (OVER BARR’S OBJECTION) disclosing a long-term bribery-for-pardon investigation. Coincidence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 1, 2020)

Barr was AG during Iran-contra and he was the one that compiled a list of people for Bush to pardon, he's doing the same for tRUmp.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 2, 2020)

The only way Trump is watchable:


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334197517399986176


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> The only way Trump is watchable:


ha ha ha ha ha !! 

funniest shit I've seen this year


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 3, 2020)

Some expert legal opinion
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Pardons Flynn, Barr Moves for Dismissal of Flynn's Case. Ball is Now in Judge Sullivan's Court*





We are knee-deep in pardon news: Judge Beryl Howell unseals information about a bribery-for-presidential-pardons scheme; Sean Hannity counsels Trump to pardon himself and his family members; and Trump pardon's Mike Flynn. Now, Bill Barr's DOJ has filed a motion telling Judge Sullivan he must "immediately" dismiss Flynn's criminal case and demanding that Judge Sullivan hold no hearing. With the ball now in Judge Sullivan's court, here are some suggestions about what Judge Sullivan might do in the pursuit of justice. Because Justice Matters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333850309664382978

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334311448340795396


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2020)

*"Free Speech for People" Files Motion with Judge Sullivan to Challenge Pardon/Flynn Case Dismissal*





The nonprofit, government accountability advocacy organization "Free Speech for People" has filed a motion with Judge Emmet Sullivan who is presiding over Mike Flynn's criminal case. After Trump pardoned Flynn, Attorney General Bill Barr's Department of Justice filed a motion telling Judge Sullivan that he must "immediately" dismiss Flynn's case and saying that he may not hold a hearing. 

Free Speech for People seeks permission from Judge Sullivan to file an amicus (friend of the court) brief arguing that Trump's pardon of Flynn is unconstitutional, and arguing that the prosecutors will not argue that point because they are in league in defendant Flynn. 

As a federal prosecutor in Washington D.C., I appeared before Judge Sullivan. He is a fiercely independent justice of unimpeachable honor and ethics, and has always been dedicated to the integrity of the criminals justice system and the federal judiciary. Here is what may happen next in the Flynn case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2020)

It sure looks like Ivanka lied under oath among other crimes. I don't think federal pardons of Trump's criminal associates will hold up in court when challenged, we'll see. Donald is gonna cause the SCOTUS to settle all the outstanding issues around pardons. Trump can't self pardon for a very practical reason, if say the conservative majority on the SCOTUS said he could self pardon, then that would be a license to commit murder. Joe could call in those conservative justices pull out a gun and shoot off the right ear of each one of them on national TV, then sign himself a pardon. He could then proceed to call them morons and tell them the next time they visit he will shoot them between the eyes. Next, Joe picks up the phone and makes Mitch an offer he can't refuse.

Aside from the language of the constitution that says a president may GRANT a pardon, you grant to someone else, there are practical matters. If Donald really thought he could pardon himself, he would have murdered plenty of people by now and would actually shoot justices who ruled against him, only it would be between the eyes. Joe would have been murdered long ago, along with any other threat or challenge to Donald.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*D.C. Prosecutor Contradicts Ivanka On Inaugural Committee Overpayment To Trump Hotel | Rachel Maddow*





Washington, D.C. Attorney General Karl Racine explains that contrary to the claims of Ivanka Trump, evidence in his lawsuit shows that Donald Trump's Presidential Inaugural Committee knowingly overpaid to use the Trump Hotel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 4, 2020)

Self-aggrandizement (money included) and self preservation are the two things that drive Donald. Self preservation has now dominated his mind and he will become more frantic and desperate as the clock winds down. When Donald is in self preservation mode, he will strike out at his tormentors, poison the well, smoke and mirrors, illegal orders, even nukes and war if he can. He would kill a hundred thousand troops as easily as he killed 300,000 American citizens and feel about as much regret, none at all. There is only one way out for Donald and that is a Pence blanket pardon covering the past 30 years (federal income tax crimes), but I think that is off the table. If Pence won't pardon him, I expect he will attack Pence before it is over and turn his base of fanatics on him. If he didn't talk to Pence about cutting a "deal" yet, he will.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump’s ‘Mind Is On Fire With The Reality’ That He Will No Longer Have The Presidential Safety-Net*





Senior columnist at Bloomberg Opinion Tim O’Brien analyzes how the president continues to react to his election loss and his deep fears about his legal jeopardy once he leaves office.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 4, 2020)

Circus di Rudy continues .... Today is Shart week 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334481785867051009


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 4, 2020)

It’s a 2020 thing after all .... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334516038680125445


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

*Americans think Canadians can’t invade them. Think again. | 22 Minutes*


----------



## topcat (Dec 5, 2020)

Melanoma Tramp should speak english. "They are _teached."_ Fuggin' immygrent.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 5, 2020)

topcat said:


> Melanoma Tramp


Can't stop laughing. Hahahahaha.
Funny shit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 5, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Impeachment was bullshit. A set up. That failed.


What is your mission in life or your presence on RIU?
Too prove your a fool?
Keep up your good work, you will attain your goal.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> What is your mission in life or your presence on RIU?
> Too prove your a fool?
> Keep up your good work, you will attain your goal.


Little pecker is triggered


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 5, 2020)

Littypitty87 said:


> Yea fuck this page. Seriously some of the most ignorant, closed minded, spoon fed imbociles I have ever seen.


Ok Mellissa. What's an imbocile?


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335261726577750016


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335261726577750016


Keep bitch slapping them with reality, if nothing else, make it enjoyable, no need to be frustrated with idiots. None can defend Trump, they can only bullshit themselves and others, most are all blinded to the true nature of reality, their perceptions filtered by their cognitively unchecked biases. Look how much of the picture they are missing and it's been placed squarely in front of their eyes. They actively avoid the truth and the sources of it, claiming biases where none exist, Trump's treatment was dependent on his words and deeds. His words were malicious and false and his actions were stupid and evil, normal people react negatively to antisocial personalities and for good reason.

Donald has been professionally assessed by many experts and judged a sociopath, to ordinary educated people who are objective, it is blatantly obvious he is unfit to lead a pack of dogs, much less be part of any social group composed of normal people. It is also blatantly obvious he knows nothing and has difficulty processing information, he is also obviously a moron and that is based on his decisions and the process he uses to arrive at them. He depends on his gut because his brain does not work, he is incapable of planning or sticking to a plan that someone gave him.


----------



## topcat (Dec 5, 2020)

Gawd is punishing Crischens for supporting the anti-cryst, Drumpf. This is a sign.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

The Trump monster is going to get them! Donald's enemies list is growing rapidly, Trump and sedition or the constitution and country, the choice is simple and stark, it's too late for them, they must die. They just need a few hundred death threats while other republicans attack them to bring them around. What if all of them told him to go fuck himself as a block and called on others to support them, go after them with hammer and tongs, cross the floor and sit with the democrats until they repudiate Trump and work against them in Georgia, don't just make a stand, go nuts on them, Mitch included, be very unreasonable about it too. Organize and unite, hang together or hang separately, courage is not a half measure, you gotta put it all on the line with Donald and yeah, they gotta say, fuck the base, at least to themselves. Somewhere along the line someone will stand up and it will all come crashing down.

Go in front of the camera look Donald in the eye and say, "we'll be here after February Donald (call him that too, no Mr. President), but you will be in jail awaiting your trial as individual #1 and once your gone the only way out for you will be in a body bag. We'll be here to help send you to prison and make sure you stay in a cage. Next news conference tomorrow where we demand Trump be charged with sedition once he's stain is removed from this nation". No half measures with Donald, you gotta be all in and go all out, deal with the fall out in 2 years, after Donald has had a dozen convictions and is on trial for still more crimes. I doubt they have it in them though, they are republicans and by definition have no character to speak of, when you don't stand for anything, then anything can knock you down, even an idiot like Trump.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump demands names of the congressional Republicans who said they recognize Biden as winner | TheHill 

*Trump demands names of the congressional Republicans who said they recognize Biden as winner*

TheHill.com
Trump demands names of the congressional Republicans who said they recognize Biden as winner
BY JORDAN WILLIAMS - 12/05/20 02:02 PM EST 3,655

President Trump on Saturday demanded to know who the congressional Republicans were who acknowledged President-elect Joe Biden as the winner of the presidential election.

The president was referring to a survey from The Washington Post that found that only 25 Congressional Republicans acknowledged Biden’s victory.

"25, wow! I am surprised there are so many. We have just begun to fight. Please send me a list of the 25 RINOS. I read the Fake News Washington Post as little as possible!" Trump tweeted on Saturday, referring to "Republicans in name only."

The Post has since updated the number to indicate that 26 Republicans acknowledge Biden as the winner. Of those lawmakers, 12 of the 52 GOP senators acknowledged Biden’s win, and 14 House Republicans said the same.

Biden was projected to win the presidential contest nearly one month ago, but Trump has refused to concede the election. Thus far, he has given no indication that he will concede.

The president continues to promote claims, without evidence, that the election was rife with voter fraud. However, Trump is growing isolated in his claims, and he has targeted Republicans who break from him.

For example, he lashed out at Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) after he certified the state’s election results. And Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine (R) was among the first Republicans to call Biden “president-elect,” prompting Trump to urge a primary challenge to the governor in 2022.

The Post asked all 249 GOP members of Congress three questions: Who won the election, do you support President Trump’s efforts to claim victory and will you accept Biden as the “legitimately elected president” if he wins a majority in the Electoral College?

Thirty-one Republicans said that they would accept him as the “legitimate winner,” one more than the 30 previously reported. Nine of the lawmakers said they opposed Trump’s continuing efforts to claim victory, while eight supported those efforts.

More than 70 percent of the lawmakers did not answer the Post’s questions.

The newspaper said it will update its survey as lawmakers clarify their positions or make additional comments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

*Let's talk about leadership, mandates, Trump, and Biden....*


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 5, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Keep bitch slapping them with reality, if nothing else, make it enjoyable, no need to be frustrated with idiots.


Nah, for decades now it seems I've been bitch slapping/thumping/screaming at the ceilings #pleasehelpmelord to no avail.
I'm finished shouting at the Moon.
This country is a fucked up mess, due to it's own inane stupidity.
We have /never had equality or a true moral compass.
This Nation was founded on Greed & Avaricious, nothing more & nothing less.
Humanity never, ever, entered the picture.
There maybe was a tiny noble thought in the beginning, like that line of pure shite that all men are created equal, by some imaginary God. but that was a lie then in 1776 & still is a lie today.
I'm not in a good fucking mood right now, as some can ascertain, because I'm trying to arrange what could be conceivably the last family Christmas with my wife's 94 year old mother who lives in a Red zone, as we do also.
Fuck it.
Yea, I'll wear a mask while I cook, but this Christmas dinner is going to be the best one that that witch of a mother-in-law ever had 
That I will accomplish


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, for decades now it seems I've been bitch slapping/thumping/screaming at the ceilings #pleasehelpmelord to no avail.
> I'm finished shouting at the Moon.
> This country is a fucked up mess, due to it's own inane stupidity.
> We have /never had equality or a true moral compass.
> ...


Yep. Take a moment and watch this. 

May yet be hope. JK. 

Helping you make it to xmas. 

Peace always.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, for decades now it seems I've been bitch slapping/thumping/screaming at the ceilings #pleasehelpmelord to no avail.
> I'm finished shouting at the Moon.
> This country is a fucked up mess, due to it's own inane stupidity.
> We have /never had equality or a true moral compass.
> ...


Just stay safe, the worst is yet to come, that will be Donald's last Christmas present to America, mass death. He did such a wonderful job they are willing to make death threats and murder people so he can finish off America. The nice people folks are related to are supporting this bullshit and want more death incompetence, cruelty, treason and sedition. The poor little snowflakes won't accept reality, they are worse than Trump himself, at least he knows it's all bullshit. Seriously, how are any of the people who voted for Trump any better than he is, once ya get past the smile and have a real close look into them.

Some I'm sure will evolve, but they will have to crawl back to reality on their hands and knees through their own vomit before they can stand up and look a man like you in the eye with any honor at all. They are not your peers or the peer of any patriot, they are shit under your shoe and no different than Trump himself, birds of a feather stick together.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 5, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, for decades now it seems I've been bitch slapping/thumping/screaming at the ceilings #pleasehelpmelord to no avail.
> I'm finished shouting at the Moon.
> This country is a fucked up mess, due to it's own inane stupidity.
> We have /never had equality or a true moral compass.
> ...


It doesn't matter what they are, they will be what they are, shameful creatures, hypocrisy is the least of their sins. It's what you are that counts and you are a good man, though you're are disheartened, you know and everybody who knows you, knows that you are a good man with a good heart, a patriot, someone who cares for something more and larger than himself. You also know you are more than the mere sum of lust, greed, fear and hate. Compassion leads to wisdom, these people who support Trump are not wise, you are.

Plato said: The unexamined life is not worth living, you have examined yours, they have not even glanced at theirs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2020)

*Judge Jeanine Calls Attorney General Bill Barr a Reptile ....*


Hours after President Trump plugged Jeanine Pirro’s show at a campaign rally on Saturday night, the Fox News host *unleashed a rage *attack on Attorney General Bill Barr, who has sparked the ire of Trumpworld by coming out against Trump’s “rigged” election claims.

Opening her show by noting that Barr had announced this week that he had not seen any large-scale fraud that could have affected the outcome of the Nov. 3 election, Pirro appeared to hulk out while taking aim at the attorney general.

“Really? It’s curious Barr, the head of the DOJ, would affirmatively make a statement regarding a pending investigation. As a former prosecutor for over three decades, I and virtually everyone similarly situated, know that DOJ guidelines do not allow comment on investigations,” she said.

“We need answers. We need action. We need justice. *And you Mr. Barr are so deep in the swamp, you can’t see beyond your fellow reptiles,” *she seethed, after declaring that Barr had “proven himself to be anything other than extraordinary.”

While Pirro appeared to be largely echoing Trump’s own complaints against Barr, it wasn’t immediately clear if she perhaps thought her own “over three decades” as a prosecutor might compel Barr to change his tune on Trump’s election claims.


Wow ... How many god damn times I said there be reptilians.... ?? .... Dirty fucking lizard bastards !
* Rolls Angry Blunt


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

Those who believed the absurdities of Trump committed atrocities against their country and their fellow citizens. How else could you describe what happened to toddlers and other children maliciously torn from parents and caged alone on the southern border, deliberately separated and lost from their families, than as an atrocity? Shall we call it a crime against humanity? Trump supports don't care about that or treason or mass murder, many even die of covid with Trump's lies on there last breath. Their own hate and fear killed their hearts before covid killed them, the same hate and fear that cause them to fuck themselves by voting against their own and family's interest. 

Yeah they were radicalized, but that was built on a solid foundation that was well established. Are death camps and crematoriums that far out of reach, they are doing all this shit so they can torment an opposed minority who did them no real wrong, for mere shits and giggles, that's what's really going on in America. If these brown people are a "problem" and the cause of all America's issues, then the solution will eventually be a final one. MAGA really means Make America White Again, it never was, black people were part of America since before its founding and fought in the war of independence as free men.

If someone can make you believe absurdities, they can make you commit atrocities.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 6, 2020)

topcat said:


> Gawd is punishing Crischens for supporting the anti-cryst, Drumpf. This is a sign.


Hopefully not that the bell in that church that has been rung at every inauguration in American history.
https://apnews.com/article/us-news-new-york-fires-manhattan-2ad597c9edac8e587a38acb92504d33b

NEW YORK (AP) — A historic church in lower Manhattan that houses New York’s Liberty Bell and whose congregation dates to the city’s earliest days was gutted by a massive fire early Saturday that sent flames shooting through the roof.

The Middle Collegiate Church in the East Village burned before dawn after a fire spread from a five-story vacant building adjacent to the church around 5 a.m. Flames shot from the roof and the church’s stately front window glowed from the conflagration inside. 

“We are devastated. We are gutted like our building is gutted; our hearts are crushed like our doors are crushed,” said the Rev. Jacqueline J. Lewis. “But we know how to be the church, and we know that God is God, yesterday, today and tomorrow.”

The fire department said in an Instagram post that there were four minor injuries to firefighters and that marshals were investigating the blaze.

Built in 1892, the church is home to the oldest congregation of the Collegiate Churches of New York, which date to the Dutch settlement of the island in the 1620s, according to the church’s website. 

The Middle Collegiate Church had been in two other locations in Manhattan since 1729.

The bell tower houses New York’s Liberty Bell, which pealed to mark the birth of the nation in 1776 and has since been rung for the inaugurations and deaths of American presidents and events such as remembrance of the Sept. 11 attacks, according to the church.

Lewis believed the bell survived the fire but was not certain. Church minister Amanda Ashcraft told WABC that the Tiffany stained glass windows were gone.

Mayor Bill de Blasio tweeted that the fire was “heartbreaking” and pledged: “We’ll do whatever we can to help Middle Collegiate rebuild.”

The fate of the church building is unclear, Lewis said, but the ministry will continue.

“Our church has been worshipping digitally since March 15,” Lewis said. “And that’s what we’ll be doing tomorrow.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 6, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Hopefully not that the bell in that church that has been rung at every inauguration in American history.
> https://apnews.com/article/us-news-new-york-fires-manhattan-2ad597c9edac8e587a38acb92504d33b
> View attachment 4761057
> NEW YORK (AP) — A historic church in lower Manhattan that houses New York’s Liberty Bell and whose congregation dates to the city’s earliest days was gutted by a massive fire early Saturday that sent flames shooting through the roof.
> ...


Damn you Antifa.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 6, 2020)

We need a thread called what has Trump done to the Republican party? He will live on through them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> We need a thread called what has Trump done to the Republican party? He will live on through them.


And they will die from being poisoned by him and their own hate, fear and stupidity.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2020)

His crazies actually think he is honest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> His crazies actually think he is honest.


They must be taught the errors of their ways or be just rolled over by by the tide of history and change. 

Maybe Jeff Bezos should just buy rural America and move these folks to cities, he should be rich enough to start scooping up farms and rural properties. Change the demographics of a few states by making economic conditions so bad for the residents they will be forced to move out of the state. Just buy their local republican politicians to sell them out and move branches of your business to the states along with your own big city employees. After a few years of sustained assaults on their economies enough of the yokels will be forced out to control a half dozen sparsely populated states. If someone like Bezos decided to do this they could pull it off, that's the point, not if one of these greed driven assholes would, they could, if they wished.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2020)

Rudy got the RONA .... hilarious.

Sweaty , farting , bug eyes , itchy penis ...
Fuck him


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 6, 2020)

This is a really well written piece that actually gives me the shivers thinking about the consequences of having a madman ruling this country for the next 50 or so days.
Trump’s Final Days of Rage and Denial - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 
He's fucking INSANE!!!!!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This is a really well written piece that actually gives me the shivers thinking about the consequences of having a madman ruling this country for the next 50 or so days.
> Trump’s Final Days of Rage and Denial - The New York Times (nytimes.com)
> He's fucking INSANE!!!!!


He looks so sad in that pic, like "oops! I crapped my pants" levels of sad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Rudy got the RONA .... hilarious.
> 
> Sweaty , farting , bug eyes , itchy penis ...
> Fuck him


Man, oh man alive, you have no fucking idea how much I hope & fucking pray that curse on civilization dies an excruciating, slow fucking death.
He earned it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2020)

Guess Rudy the Gollum won’t be visiting too many courts , briefings and hotel rooms from now on .... 
Crazy bitch carone and pseudo lawyer ellis jumped on Rona exposure train too.

Rudy’s Corona kiss list probably runs long with those that have orbited his lunatic ass.

Merry fucking Christmas !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Man, oh man alive, you have no fucking idea how much I hope & fucking pray that curse on civilization dies an excruciating, slow fucking death.
> He earned it


Yes he did .


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 6, 2020)

My daughter used to work in hospice. Now they have a covid ward. Northern ky. She's had it. Rn's are quitting left and right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> My daughter used to work in hospice. Now they have a covid ward. Northern ky. She's had it. Rn's are quitting left and right.


Everybody has a limit and many have reached and even exceeded it, going above and beyond the call of duty. Treat your troops like shit and they won't enlist or fight for you. It is hard for many who are driven by compassion to walk away from those you care for. These cocksuckers depend on people with good hearts and abuse them mercilessly, nurses cannot strike and leave wards of people to die, it's not in the cards, unless the situation is dire indeed, most just quit in exhaustion and most live with guilt because of it. The cocksuckers who did this to them and their patients don't care and won't, they will throw them under the bus with glee when this shit is over. The will rewrite history and say it never even happened and there were no villains and no heroes either, it was fake news and a hoax.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2020)

*Goodbye desk ..... 
Goodbye beautiful phone .... 

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Goodbye desk .....
> Goodbye beautiful phone ....
> 
> View attachment 4761676*


Maybe he'll burn the White House to the ground on New Years eve, Mitch won't say a word until after Jan 5th, republican senators will walk away from camera's saying the never read about it and can't comment. Don't prosecute him for it though, the base will be upset and might cause trouble, so just forget it, it would just divide the country... You can build another white house and can live without all the historic artifacts and art treasures accumulated through out American history. Compared to the glory of Trump they are nothing, even the stuff he stole from the place he can keep, he was and will always be above the law. When you've got 75 million suckers and losers at your back you can do anything you want and get away with it, you are not just God like, you are the "chosen one". Besides it would be so "unfair" to hold him to account, he is responsible for nothing after all, find some sucker to blame, you don't need the trouble.

Just forget about it and move on, get over it.


----------



## BriD (Dec 6, 2020)

I honestly don't know how hes managed to stay in office all this time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

BriD said:


> I honestly don't know how hes managed to stay in office all this time.


Republicans support and protect him, his usefulness is almost over, after Jan5th they will turn on him, but not too loudly, until then, he can do anything he wants, including burning the WH to the ground and leaving a pile of ashes, he is the president and is above the law. According to republicans he can even self pardon himself, if he could, he should have shot Joe and Kamala and wrote himself a license to kill, not even Donald believes he can pardon himself, if he did, he would have personally murdered anybody who pissed him off and it would be a long list.

Soon he will be gone and soon after that indicted as individual #1, it's signed sealed and waiting in the DA's safe in the SDNY. As soon as he appears in front of a judge for a plea, he will be slapped with a gag order, a week later he will be jailed for violating it, he won't want the trial delayed too much, the SCOTUS could take months to hear his self pardon case and Donald will be waiting in a NY city jail, no bail for violating the conditions of bail that the gag order was part of. It will be so "unfair", the trial is a slam dunk documents based case and won't take long at all, he can appeal from the inside like everybody else. There will be more charges pending, many more, but this will jail him and tie him down while those things are arranged.


----------



## BriD (Dec 6, 2020)

Some how he will get away with it. Don't ask me how but this is America you can make just about anything happen with enough cash.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

BriD said:


> Some how he will get away with it. Don't ask me how but this is America you can make just about anything happen with enough cash.


He has no cash and he has no friends, he does have lot's of enemies though and even more victims. There is a first time for everything and Donald broke a lot of new ground in government, he was unprecedented and will be when he hits the jailhouse. He will try to break new ground there too, but concrete is hard and they know how to deal with assholes like him, they do it everyday of the week. Donald will be in his true home, the big house, he should have been there a lifetime ago for a lifetime sentence, but money, lawyers, a full time cleanup crew and dumb luck saved his ass. His luck is about to run out and he knows it, only Jesus, or a king for a day Pence pardon can save him. It's not in the cards, if it were, he wouldn't self pardon, or be so desperate and freaking out. Sure he's running a final con on the base with election bullshit, he can't help but fleece the 75 million suckers and losers who voted for him, over $200 million so far.

If Pence was gonna pardon him, he'd tell him to be a good boy, STFU and not fuck the country, cause him trouble and make it harder to pardon him. Having Donald on the loose is the last thing the republicans want, Pence and them want their freedom from the slavery and ownership of a mad man. If Trump is not in prison and muzzled, nobody will ride his wild elephant and he will completely destroy the republican party and them too. Donald fucks anything he has control over, he only had partial control over America and it ended up like his businesses. He didn't even want to win the presidency, it was suppose to be a marketing scam with a close loss, he fucked up there too and he will end up destroying himself and his family over it.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Guess Rudy the Gollum won’t be visiting too many courts , briefings and hotel rooms from now on ....
> Crazy bitch carone and pseudo lawyer ellis jumped on Rona exposure train too.
> 
> Rudy’s Corona kiss list probably runs long with those that have orbited his lunatic ass.
> ...


His only claim to fame was being NYC's Mayor on 9/11 & marrying his cousin (fucking fact)
But now he will go down in history as a farting/hair dye driping Madman.
Good job Rudy, you worthless POS


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 6, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has no cash and he has no friends, he does have lot's of enemies though and even more victims.


This should be his new anthem


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This should be his new anthem


In another 40 days or so the comedy part of this national tragicomedy will begin, after Joe is sworn in. We should have a pool to see how many days it takes the SDNY to indict him. Another one for how long he lasts before going to jail for breaking his pretrial gag order as a condition of bail and still another for his sentencing as individual #1.

Looks like NYC will clean up after itself, on this one James, Rikers island is still open, so Donald should be back home waiting in jail for the SCOTUS to rule on his pardon. Donald will plea, then break his bail condition by running off at the mouth when the media shits on him. He will want a speedy trial and might even wave his Pardon after a couple weeks in Riker's. They should put a big WELCOME HOME DONALD banner over the door and even put up those gold letters they ripped off his buildings on the side of the place. 

Yep, Donald was the worm in the big apple.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 6, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This should be his new anthem


See my new Trump's pardons thread, yer lawyer is posting videos on pardons and will cover the subject in depth. Glenn is a retired federal prosecutor and makes the case, I consider him to be an expert in such matters. He also has a lot of movers and shakers in the legal community who watch his videos as kinda nerd entertainment. Pardons are gonna be tested in the new year, nobody had to before, they will now, all aspects of it will be settled.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> His only claim to fame was being NYC's Mayor on 9/11 & marrying his cousin (fucking fact)
> But now he will go down in history as a farting/hair dye driping Madman.
> Good job Rudy, you worthless POS


You just wrote the perfect epitaph. Hopefully it gets used soon.


----------



## topcat (Dec 7, 2020)

BriD said:


> I honestly don't know how hes managed to stay in office all this time.


Republican fealty. Scared of the fat man's twit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> His only claim to fame was being NYC's Mayor on 9/11 & marrying his cousin (fucking fact)
> But now he will go down in history as a farting/hair dye driping Madman.
> Good job Rudy, you worthless POS


Donald's problem is they don't give a fuck about what his base thinks in NYC, they can't even parade around the front of the courthouse armed to the teeth, the police would shoot anybody down walking the streets with an AR-15. Fuck, the cops will put 50 rounds into you for reaching for your wallet, so they better leave the guns at home cause there is no open carry in NYC.

For the stormy crimes Donald would normally go to a club fed minimum security prison like Cohen. However, the judge and jury will receive hundreds of terrorist death threats and Donald has a large following of heavily armed fanatical terrorist supporters. So I'm afraid it will be a maximum security facility, unless they want the minimum security prison to be assaulted by a heavily armed terrorist "militia" trying to bust Donald out. These people are not the brightest stars in the sky and have had their chains jerked so hard they've completely lost their heads.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 7, 2020)

*New York tenants sue Donald Trump for rent fraud scheme affecting up to 14,000 apartments in buildings owned by his father*

Oops! Another class action lawsuit again tRump.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 7, 2020)

Aliens did vote.








Israel and US dealing with 'aliens', says scientist


Prominent Israeli Professor and Retired General Haim Eshed has claimed that Israel and the US are dealing with aliens who do not want to be identified because 'humanity is not ready yet'...




www.middleeastmonitor.com


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 7, 2020)

The guy says the aliens signed a contract. Aliens.......................................signing a contract  

I love the show Ancient Aliens and have a very open mind, but I'm cracking up thinking about aliens signing contracts with humans. If I were the alien leader I'd be like......................"bitch, we don't sign contracts. We flew 800 trillion miles to get here and study your monkey asses. So put the paper and pen away before you get bitch slapped."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> The guy says the aliens signed a contract. Aliens.......................................signing a contract
> 
> I love the show Ancient Aliens and have a very open mind, but I'm cracking up thinking about aliens signing contracts with humans. If I were the alien leader I'd be like......................"bitch, we don't sign contracts. We flew 800 trillion miles to get here and study your monkey asses. So put the paper and pen away before you get bitch slapped."


If Donald knew anything at all about it he would be blathering to the media about it and giving tours of flying saucers at area 51. Even aliens know Donald won't honor a contract and wouldn't be stupid enough to make an agreement with him, it takes humans to be that fucking stupid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 7, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4762485


& Mitch McConnell, the de facto head of the GOP is holding up funding?
And that prick was just re-elected?
What the fuck?
This country faces an IMMINENT economic collapse, like in less than a month when Federal subsidies to unemployment run out & the CARE Act expires.
Jesus fucking Christ.
What have we done to ourselves?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 7, 2020)

First Lady “ Malaria “ decided to unveil her epic tennis pavilion as thousands die .....

Tone deaf tramp. I guess Pearl Harbor day was 
forgotten .....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 7, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> & Mitch McConnell, the de facto head of the GOP is holding up funding?
> And that prick was just re-elected?
> What the fuck?
> This country faces an IMMINENT economic collapse, like in less than a month when Federal subsidies to unemployment run out & the CARE Act expires.
> ...


75 million moral failures fucked you, themselves and the country, Trump was the ugly face, McConnell the black hearted bastard at the center of it. He learned that he could not only fuck them, because they were too stupid, ignorant and bigoted to care, he could starve and murder them too and the dumb cunts still voted for the republicans! Mitch made a major discovery, this last election was a real eye opener for them too, not even they thought the stupid sonsofbitches were that dumb, it must have been a pleasant surprise in deed. How many of those millions who are starving and about to be evicted from their homes voted for Trump and the republicans, half of them?

James I've been sitting more, a lot more and tonight watching the American news I realized how deeply pissed off it made me, I could see the outrage distorting my mind and I was having evil thoughts. Most of the time here I'm joking and trying to lift the spirits of American patriots like yourself, but I can feel your despair deeply, I sometimes experience it too, like tonight. I stay with the moment, though this feeling lingered longer than it should have, that's ok, because it deserves it's place, I'll move on, I always do. The tragedy and stupidity is staggering, I might have to back off American news for a spell, since as a Canadian I have that luxury, I can take and get a break from the insanity that splashes across the TV screen daily. I don't often look away from this kind of shit, needless trauma sure, but not the big picture of suffering and the evil stupidity that fosters it.

I'd go flying tomorrow and loose my self in the concentration required, but it's gonna rain/snow, so perhaps something else constructive. They say you should never watch the news before meditating and I know why! It's a fascinating drama though, even if it's a tragedy, its causes and solutions are important, not just for America, but for the world moving forward. Keep the faith.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 7, 2020)

Another piece of trash ..... Ivanka attempts to fluff up daddy on Pearl Harbor Day .... Good job bitch.

*MOUNT SHITMORE *


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Another piece of trash ..... Ivanka attempts to fluff up daddy on Pearl Harbor Day .... Good job bitch.
> 
> *MOUNT SHITMORE *
> 
> View attachment 4762823


How fitting. Right next to Lincoln. The man who almost did as much as trump for African Americans.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 8, 2020)

LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> How fitting. Right next to Lincoln. The man who almost did as much as trump for African Americans.


I'm trying to cut back a bit on American news, looked at the TV for a minute or two and saw miles long bread lines in the richest country in the world and tens of millions about to be kicked out into the streets for Christmas. On the crawler across the screen, I saw that Trump fucked up on the Pfizer vaccine and refused additional does in August and now is attempting to seize vaccine made in Europe (dunno how) by executive order, America first, he should have done that in August. It's meaningless he's gone in 43 days and it won't be long before he is indicted and jailed. He better be indicted federally as individual #1 or people will want to know why he is above the law, for even a single day, after is is removed from office. Someone is gonna want a second by second account of any delay.


----------



## waktoo (Dec 8, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> trumpets is like a hermie


More like a “herpie”...


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

Lindsey Graham, accessory after the fact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump, Star Trek, and a galactic federation....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2020)

*Trump Walks Out On Wrestling Legend Dan Gables*





Donald Trump left another Presidential Medal of Freedom recipient stranded in the Oval Office. First it was Notre Dame coaching legend Lou Holtz, this time it's wrestling great Dan Gables.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 8, 2020)

The sad part about Lindsey is that IF he is in fact gay and been hiding it, he would become an overnight sensation and LBGTQ HERO for the ages if he just came out, admitted he was gay and that he was being blackmailed over it.

He would win BIGLY.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 8, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The sad part about Lindsey is that IF he is in fact gay and been hiding it, he would become an overnight sensation and LBGTQ HERO for the ages if he just came out, admitted he was gay and that he was being blackmailed over it.
> 
> He would win BIGLY.


I would be able to actually like something about him if he did that.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 8, 2020)

Same here.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 8, 2020)

He's a pickle smoocher.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2020)

Nothing to like in Lindsey Graham, not one fucking thing, thank you.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 8, 2020)

This is how lindsey graham won.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> He's a pickle smoocher.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 9, 2020)

Chris Cuomo succinctly makes a very valid argument.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336502405026996226.

What does this country face in the immediate future, not just from COVID-19 or the Economic train wreck heading our way, but from Trump & his sycophants in the GOP?
There is/will be a vaccine for COVID-19, but what is to be done about the almost half of the population of this country that still supports the direction/ideals that Trump puts forth?
The fucking majority of the House/Senate Republicans still, to this day, have not acknowledged Biden's win.
Ah, shit is all that I can say.
Trump declared Antifa a terrorist organization, well look in the fucking mirror all you traitorous Trump/Republican motherfuckers, you & you alone are the one's that have/will lead to the downfall of our Democracy.


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2020)

Pearl Harbor Day came and went, without a twit from Individual 1, but enough time to hand out a medal to a wrestler and the first ol' lady presenting a tennis court.


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2020)

Columbus fatal shooting: A sheriff's deputy killed a Black man entering his own home in Ohio



Holding a dangerous Subway sandwich.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2020)

I bet that sandwich wasn't registered and was obtained illegally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

Politics or social war? Malicious intent? They all either are or support the Republicans.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Accused hate groups receive pandemic aid (nbcnews.com) 

*Accused hate groups receive pandemic aid*
*14 groups identified as hate groups benefited from the PPP program.*

Fourteen organizations designated as hate groups by the Southern Poverty Law Center or the Anti-Defamation League have received funding from the Paycheck Protection Program totaling $4.3 million, according to data released last week by the Small Business Administration, revealing who benefited from the pandemic federal relief funds.

Those organizations include the New Century Foundation, known for publishing the white supremacist website and now-discontinued magazine American Renaissance. That group is run by prominent white supremacist Jared Taylor, who for decades has argued that immigration policy should aim to “keep the country white.” The New Century Foundation received $51,600 in relief funds.

The analysis by NBC News, one of 11 newsrooms that sued for the release of data, was based on hate groups designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center or the Anti-Defamation League, that received PPP money and primarily focus on advocating against immigrants and opposing the advancement of homosexual and transgender rights. NBC News crosschecked the PPP data against 73 different designated hate groups whose work and advocacy focuses on attacking, maligning and delegitimizing entire classes of people based on their ethnicity, religion, gender, sexual orientation or if they have a disability.

The same list of hate groups was used in an assessment earlier this year for research conducted by the Institute for Strategic Dialogue, an anti-extremism think tank, and the Global Disinformation Index, a nonprofit research group, that analyzed how hate groups fundraise and collect payments online, which was exclusively reported by NBC News. All the groups assessed were also active as of 2020 and are actively promoting hateful ideologies, whether through literature, online content or grassroots organizing. In total, the 14 accused hate groups that received relief funds analyzed by NBC News were awarded a total of $4.3 million in PPP loans. Overall more than 5.2 million PPP loans worth more than $525 billion were approved, according to the SBA.

The groups that received funds also include American Family Association, a group that opposes what its leaders describe as the "homosexual agenda." It received $1,390,800 in PPP funds. The Federation for American Immigration Reform, known as FAIR, an anti-immigration group founded by leaders that hold ties to white supremacists, also was awarded $683,680 from the relief program.

Among the anti-LGBT groups that received relief funds is Church Militant, an organization that runs a media operation that advocates for so-calledgay conversion therapies and links homosexuality to pedophilia, reaching large followings across Facebook, YouTube and on its own website. The group received a $301,100 PPP loan, according to SBA data.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch the first minute of this video at least, to get an idea of what Trump is leaving Joe, besides a pandemic disaster, a divided nation, a possible war with Iran and a delayed tax increase on working people kicking in, but the rich keep their breaks, winning, MAGA. I call it national sabotage, supported by the republicans and if Mitch can he will do anything he can to impede progress, or any addressing the problems, to do that requires income redistribution and other things *he would rather die* than see come to pass.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Anand Giridharadas: America Is On A First Date With Biden | The Mehdi Hasan Show*
> 
> ...


i'm certain it can be arranged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

Racism and bigotry jerk your chain this hard, it's not disinformation, the truth is in their faces every day of the week, they actively seek out lies that support their biases and shun the truth. Sure propaganda radicalizes them like middle eastern terrorists and works them up, but they chose to ignore reality and are thus not a victim, they are victimizers, of themselves first, then others. There are no two sides are the same and it's just politics, this is what social war looks like and the next step is civil war. If you support the US constitution, you really don't have a choice in the matter, war has been made upon you and your families, it is being waged on your primary instrument of freedom and peace, the constitution.

Anybody who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities, anybody wanna argue that point?

How many democrats accepted the election results at this point in 2016? There was plenty of just cause for them to question the election as Russia supported Trump and took measures to make sure he won, with his active cooperation and that of his campaign and his campaign manages have been convicted. The Trump supporters have NO evidence of election cheating whatsoever, none, zero basis for belief. There is no confusion here, no ambiguity, they are wrong and making death threats to public and election officials by the thousands.

Are these people enemies of the US constitution or not? If they are then take the same measures you would take with any other enemy who would destroy you and your country. There is a reason the oath is worded , ALL ENIMIES FORIGN & DOMESTIC, whether they wear a, rag on their head, a grey kepi or a red MAGA hat, they are all the same, act accordingly.

Indeed, you may have to shoot your brother to save your country, it's been done before. In war you win or lose and sometimes you fight to a draw, but if the other side continues to attack, there is no peace, there never was, it was an illusion. America just feed black people to the monster to appease it for over a century, you never won the civil war, you just fought to a draw.

Fortunately this war won't be fought with guns, though they will be used, it will be fought with ideas, elections, laws and regulations. These are the weapons that will not just defeat them, but destroy them, that was the mistake you made the last time, you never finished the job. Ultimately it lead to this...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Poll: Only Quarter Of Republicans Accept 2020 Election Results : NPR 

*Poll: Just A Quarter Of Republicans Accept Election Outcome*

A solid majority of Americans trust that the results of the 2020 presidential election are accurate, but only about a quarter of Republicans do, according to a new NPR/PBS NewsHour/Marist survey.

Sixty-one percent say they trust the results, including two-thirds of independents, but just 24% of Republican respondents say they accept the results.

Nonetheless, President-elect Joe Biden is set to take office Jan. 20, and the coronavirus pandemic will be a central focus. On that front, Americans largely have confidence in Biden's ability to handle the crisis, and the number saying they'll take a vaccine when it comes available has risen over the past few months. But skepticism about a vaccine is driven by Republicans, particularly Republican women.

*A rocky transition*

More than a month after Biden won the election and was declared president-elect, President Trump continues to baselessly allege widespread voter fraud and falsely claim the outcome is not yet known.

"We're going to have to see who the next administration is because we won in the swing states," Trump said Tuesday when asked why he wasn't including Biden transition officials during a coronavirus summit. "Hopefully, the next administration will be the Trump administration."

Unlike past presidents, Trump has refused to formally concede. That's something that two-thirds of Americans think he should do, according to the survey. Sixty-two percent of Republicans, however, don't think he should.

While he may not be acknowledging his loss publicly, behind the scenes, Trump has been discussing the possibility of running again in 2024, sources tell NPR.

A strong majority of Americans — 60% — don't want him to run again, but two-thirds of Republicans do. That effectively freezes the potential 2024 Republican primary field.

As far as Biden goes, most Americans (56%) so far approve of how he's handling himself during the transition. That's more than the 49% that approved of the job Trump was doing during the 2016 transition.

What's more, by a 59%-to-35% margin Americans think Biden will do more to unite than divide the country. That's far higher than the 43%-to-53% margin for whether Trump in 2016 would do more to unite than divide.

"There's not going to be a honeymoon from olden politics days, but there does appear to be some room with people willing to give [Biden] a chance," said Lee Miringoff, director of the Marist Institute for Public Opinion, which conducted the poll.

*The impact of the coronavirus*

One of the measures of Biden's presidency will be how he handles the coronavirus crisis. Americans appear to have confidence in the president-elect's ability to handle the pandemic — 62% said they were either confident or very confident.

But in his first year specifically, Biden is going to be judged on how vaccines are distributed and whether they are administered. Sixty-one percent of Americans now say they will take a vaccine when one comes available, up from just 49% in September.

The movement, though, comes mostly from increases with Democrats and independents.

The number of Republicans who said they will increased as well, but they remain largely split. That skepticism, however, is driven by Republican women. Just 34% of Republican women say they would take a vaccine when it comes available, compared with 61% of Republican men.

Also among the most reluctant to get the vaccine: Trump supporters (only 47% said they would), people who live in rural areas (51%), people without college degrees (53%), white evangelical Christians (54%) and non-whites (58%).

The coronavirus has affected a broad swath of Americans. About two-thirds said they or someone they know has gotten COVID-19. Forty percent said they or someone in their household has lost a job or income due to the coronavirus. Younger Americans and Americans of color are more likely to have been affected.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

Saw a good nick name for republicans, the *Combover Whigs*.

Whigs they will be, even if it takes a decade, just win until then and pull out all the stops to do so, this ain't yer daddy's politics, in fact its social warfare and votes are the bullets. The changing demographics and new generations of voters will put an end to them, but don't wait, or depend on it happening, make it happen. Fight for the truth to be taught in schools, history is written by historians and it is an academic field, they will want to rewrite history, if only to hide their shame. Seal their fate with the next generations and largely liberal female high school teacher will do it, with your support. Run for a school board slot near you, education is local and so is politics. If the school board doesn't like the text book, there are online sources and videos that can be assigned and reports written about them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

I like this no nonsense articulate patriot and former republican, clear headed is what I call people like this. It doesn't mean they don't fuck up, but he quit the republican party and figures it's a write off, me too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lincoln Project’s Steve Schmidt: American Democracy Was Deliberately Poisoned | Amanpour and Company*





President Trump's impact on the Republican Party will be studied for decades to come. History will look not only at who joined the GOP in the Trump era, but also who left it. Steve Schmidt is among the latter. For decades a communications strategist working for President George W. Bush and Senator John McCain, Schmidt now denounces the party he once loved. He's a co-founder of The Lincoln Project, a political action committee formed in 2019 by a group of Republicans determined to defeat Trump in the 2020 election. He joins Michel Martin to explain what's next for the project and for the Party -- and to discuss the struggle to preserve American democracy.

Originally aired on December 8, 2020.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 9, 2020)

More Steve on the day's news.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Schmidt: We Are ‘One Election Away… From Losing Our Democracy’ | Deadline | MSNBC*





Lincoln Project co-founder Steve Schmidt says congressional Republicans are to blame for the ‘poisoning of democracy’ by not acknowledging President Trump’s election loss.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2020)

BENGHAZI 4 Americans killed

TRUMPVIRUS 300, 000 Americans murdered.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

I see traitors and criminals walk the halls of power with impunity, white collar crime that is destroying the nation isn't even considered. Equality under the law does not exist in America and the same fucking assholes who brought you Trump, brought you this. It too started out as a way to "get" blacks and Mexicans based on a lie. Sound familiar?

No pardon for this guy, they are only for traitors, criminals and those who can pay Trump. 43% of Americans are ok with this though, they want more of the same, no matter how absurd the lie they will eagerly latch onto it like a drowning man would a straw.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Man serving 90-year sentence for marijuana released from prison (fox8.com)

*Man serving 90-year sentence for marijuana released from prison*
NEWS
by: Associated Press
Posted: Dec 10, 2020 / 05:02 AM EST / Updated: Dec 10, 2020 / 05:46 AM EST





In this image provided by Last Prisoner Project, Richard DeLisi, second from left, is surrounded by his granddaughter Sade, left, son Rick, his daughter-in-law Vida, two granddaughters Aya and Vida, after he was released from prison, Tuesday, Dec. 8, 2020, in Palm Beach County, Fla. DeLisi served more than 30 years in prison for a nonviolent cannabis conviction. He was sentenced to 90 years for marijuana trafficking in 1989 at the age of 40. The Last Prisoner Project has been championing his case. (Last Prisoner Project via AP)


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 10, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More Steve on the day's news.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Steve Schmidt: We Are ‘One Election Away… From Losing Our Democracy’ | Deadline | MSNBC*
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a move by Joe that shows he takes Trumpism and domestic terrorism seriously, this is a national security heavy hitter in charge of domestic policy. The republicans fear her and they should, they are up against some serious mental horsepower, someone who deals with national security threats. All enemies foreign and domestic, they might be citizens, but they are enemies of the constitution and therefore the enemies of patriots, she will have a lot of eager help. You are looking at someone who is keenly aware of the issues of disinformation, terrorism and the other issues that fuel Trumpism, it will be interesting to see how she destroys them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Biden to tap Susan Rice to run White House Domestic Policy Council - CNNPolitics

*Biden taps Susan Rice to lead White House Domestic Policy Council*

(CNN)President-elect Joe Biden has tapped Susan Rice to lead the White House Domestic Policy Council, a surprising move that gives the longtime national security veteran major influence over Biden's "build back better" agenda that is expected to focus on racial injustice, immigration, health care and combating the coronavirus pandemic.

Rice, 56, is a veteran foreign policy official who was former President Barack Obama's ambassador to the United Nations and later his national security adviser. Her move will elevate the profile of the Domestic Policy Council within Biden's White House, installing a high-profile and influential Biden ally at the helm of what in previous administrations has been a lower-profile council. Politico was the first to report the decision.

Rice is set to join a list of prominent presidential advisers, including Democrat Leon Panetta and Republican James Baker, to work in both prominent foreign policy and domestic roles.

She was considered as Biden's vice presidential running mate and for secretary of state. Her role in Biden's White House means Rice will avoid what would have been a bruising Senate confirmation hearing.

The domestic role is an unexpected position for Rice, but many expected her to find a position in Biden's Cabinet not just because of her experience, but also because of her close ties to the President-elect. Rice has a long friendship with Biden, who values personal relationships, and his wife Jill, and has written that the former vice president was her "favorite unannounced visitor."

That closeness is seen as a factor in the President-elect's decision to give Rice the job of handling some of the country's most daunting political challenges.

But her tenure in the Obama administration was rocky at times and she carries political baggage that would have made a Senate-confirmed role -- and the televised hearings that confirmation entails -- a challenge. Republicans would likely use the opportunity to seize on the aftermath of the 2012 deaths of four Americans in Benghazi, Libya, a tragedy that Republicans weaponized against her.

Rice also became the target of an unfounded conspiracy, advanced at times by President Donald Trump and his top allies, that she had acted improperly during the 2016 election by "unmasking" -- or revealing the identities of Americans who were communicating with foreign officials under surveillance by the US intelligence community -- senior Trump campaign officials.

Rice told a House committee in 2017 that she "unmasked" the identities of senior Trump officials to understand why the crown prince of the United Arab Emirates was in New York in late 2016. Top Republicans on the House intelligence panel have said Rice did not act improperly in unmasking the identities of senior Trump campaign officials.

The Stanford University-educated former Rhodes scholar has often been described as brilliant, but has also faced criticism for being abrasive and for running a National Security Council that didn't cooperate well with other agencies.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 10, 2020)

Pretty much sums it up ....


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 10, 2020)

most of the article talks about the shenanigans Trump and some red states are attempting to overturn the will of the voters. The last lines, however, address the very real threat that the radicalized Republican Party presents to our democracy if they should manage to take control of the House, Senate and Presidency again.

*With time running out, Trump and GOP allies turn up pressure on Supreme Court in election assault*
_

But he warned that the effort from Trump and his GOP allies has, in his view, made clear that Republicans in Congress, if they held big enough majorities in both chambers, would plausibly attempt to “undo the will of the voter when they count the electoral college votes on Jan. 6.”
With Democrats controlling the House, he added, such a scenario is impossible this year, “but we are only a few democracy-conscious representatives away from that potentially occurring. That itself is extremely concerning for the longer-term health of our democracy.”_


Can we just do away with the electoral college, already? It's not even doing what people want it to do, which is protect the minority states from a radical majority. 

But, really folks, this is a for real and out in the open attempt to take away our right to vote. I'll hand it to them for that. It's not a hidden conspiracy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 11, 2020)

Good morning 
Sip your coffee/tea or burn & watch this.
I fucking love this guy.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> most of the article talks about the shenanigans Trump and some red states are attempting to overturn the will of the voters. The last lines, however, address the very real threat that the radicalized Republican Party presents to our democracy if they should manage to take control of the House, Senate and Presidency again.
> 
> *With time running out, Trump and GOP allies turn up pressure on Supreme Court in election assault*
> 
> ...


I have been doing some thinking about this, because Chris Hayes on MSNBC keeps bringing it up too. I am ok being wrong, but here is my argument for why it shouldn't be changed (mostly, still working on how I feel about it).

1. If we didn't have a political party (Republicans) racing to out stupid one another because they want to pretend we can be stuck in pre-1950's America, our elections being close wouldn't be the problem that they are now. We need to have the best people run for office and not the trolls that the Republicans and their mega donors pick to stop all progress.

2. Decades of voter suppression is what causes the imbalance in our popular vote/EC voting results. Again by design of the Republican party who have tried to keep our population repressed to keep power in the hands of the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda.

3. Every state still matters, but just not necessarily just in the general election. Primaries in New York and California for example still do a lot of the heavy lifting in determining who wins the Republican nomination. The primaries should be where a responsible candidate is elected, the race to the bottom is how the Russian military was able to get Trump elected in the first place. 



>



4. You would just open up different pathways to play games if a racist/fascist troll like Trump was running with a popular vote system. Half the population are in relatively small areas and that would just be were the elections would focus IMO. This would effectively end any reason not to focus on the largest population areas to try to secure the wins. 



>


5. With the above maps I could see how a future Trump would just focus his court cases on key cities that he lost instead of states to try to disenfranchise those voters. I could imagine ways that it might even be easier for that future Trump to plant criminals to sabotage key voting centers where doing that over an entire state would be far harder.

6. I like having 50 different sets of voting systems that a foreign/domestic bad actor would have to figure out how to attack instead of just one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I have been doing some thinking about this, because Chris Hayes on MSNBC keeps bringing it up too. I am ok being wrong, but here is my argument for why it shouldn't be changed (mostly, still working on how I feel about it).
> 
> 1. If we didn't have a political party (Republicans) racing to out stupid one another because they want to pretend we can be stuck in pre-1950's America, our elections being close wouldn't be the problem that they are now. We need to have the best people run for office and not the trolls that the Republicans and their mega donors pick to stop all progress.
> 
> ...


It gives geography votes not people and is therefore fundamentally wrong, democracies are about people not places. It does not make a workable system and recent events have proven this. It worked hundreds of years ago when the population was more evenly distributed between rural and urban environments but has not stood the test of time or technological change. You could say rural America was the first to suffer the social effects of automation and technology, now they have as much power as lords or nobility in Europe, but are economically screwed over and manipulated by conmen.

Jesus never wrote the constitution, men did and they put their pants on one leg at a time just like you. The only issue is how do you change it and allow the country to adapt to it's new environment because right now it's structural problems are helping to kill it. The world is not waiting either, we can already feel the US slipping behind the rest of the world socially and if this shit keeps up economically too.

Income distribution is part of the problem and the people getting screwed have more power than most in the country, a citizen from Wyoming wields a lot more power in the senate than someone in California, this is wrong in a democratic system and leads to the problems you have now. The country is failing to adapt to the changing world because of these demographic issues and endemic racism. What if it got to a point where just a hundred people lived in a couple of these states a few decades down the road? Most of the state would be a corporate owned farms, plantations of robots.

"While farmland may stretch far and wide, farmers and ranchers themselves make up just 1.3% of the employed *US population*, totaling around 2.6 million people. Today, there are about 2 million *farms* in operation in the *US*, a steep decline from 1935, when the number of *farms* peaked at nearly 7 million.May 30, 2019"
*9 mind-blowing facts about the US farming industry | Markets ...*


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)

80% of farm workers in the USA are undocumented immigrants.


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2020)

Watch just the first 20 seconds, or so. Check out the Sammy Davis Jr. impersonator behind this maniac speaking. Good for a giggle.




The candy man.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It gives geography votes not people and is therefore fundamentally wrong, democracies are about people not places. It does not make a workable system and recent events have proven this. It worked hundreds of years ago when the population was more evenly distributed between rural and urban environments but has not stood the test of time or technological change. You could say rural America was the first to suffer the social effects of automation and technology, now they have as much power as lords or nobility in Europe, but are economically screwed over and manipulated by conmen.


It gives the population of an area (states) votes, each state gets the +2. Remove voter suppression and it becomes balanced.

Recent events of Trump would happen regardless of what soft target he was trying to manipulate with the courts.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It gives the population of an area (states) votes, each state gets the +2. Remove voter suppression and it becomes balanced.
> 
> Recent events of Trump would happen regardless of what soft target he was trying to manipulate with the courts.


Republicans have no problem with unequal representation, it’s the only reason they have control of anything. If sedition doesn’t bother these pricks, a little inequality is just a cherry on top.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans have no problem with unequal representation, it’s the only reason they have control of anything. If sedition doesn’t bother these pricks, a little inequality is just a cherry on top.


Their collective lack of a spine is mind blowing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Their collective lack of a spine is mind blowing.


They just got a mandate from their voters and in a way so did Trump, they just need to get rid of Trump and double down on Trumpism, put some lipstick on the pig.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They just got a mandate from their voters and in a way so did Trump, they just need to get rid of Trump and double down on Trumpism, put some lipstick on the pig.


We'll see. I can't wait for the document dumps that start to flow next year.


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They just put some lipstick on the pig.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 11, 2020)

She sure did vanish pretty quick, didn't she?


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> She sure did vanish pretty quick, didn't she?


She's been "thre-end."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

I've been calling these people traitors for awhile now, they've made it so obvious that politicians, lawyers and journalists are publicly calling them that now too.

An example of the "radicalization" of patriots.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*More Than 100 House GOP Support Texas Lawsuit | Morning Joe | MSNBC*





More than 100 House Republicans on Thursday signed a brief supporting the Texas lawsuit aimed at overturning the election results in four battleground states. The Morning Joe panel discusses.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Another more extreme example of patriotic citizen "radicalization".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Seditious Abuse" - The Coup Attempt By The Corrupt Texas Attorney General*






Call what is going on by its real name: treason against democracy.

We are in this mess because we use euphemisms. Today, Pennsylvania Attorney General Josh Shapiro refused to sugarcoat it. His response to the actions of his corrupt counterpart in Texas - who is facing decades in prison and is angling for a Trump pardon - was to call the bid by one state to overturn the election results in four DIFFERENT states exactly what it is: "seditious abuse."

We need to call things by their correct name. 106 people signed an amicus brief on behalf of the Texas coup attempt. They claim to be GOP Congresspeople. In fact, they are traitors to democracy. And the likelihood that the suit for which they - Jim Jordan, Louie Gohmert, Mo Brooks, Steve Scalise and others - have now prostituted themselves will go nowhere is irrelevant.

The mere action, without any consequences, sets a precedent, that whenever Republicans don’t like the outcome of an election anywhere, they can sue to overturn it, and dismantle democracy. Sooner or later, one of these suits will work. And not acknowledging this means we are also not acknowledging that the Republican Party is completing its metamorphosis from opposition to sedition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Steve sums it up, he's a former republican and a patriot, no one can accuse Steve of being some "radical leftist". I'll bet almost everybody in the federal law enforcement and national security community feels the same way, many were former republicans and Steve reflects their attitude. I figure the vast majority of the military officer corps feels this way too, as do a clear majority of the enlisted. Why do you think people swear oaths? It has a profound and long lasting effect on some people, republican politicians not so much. For many Americans the republicans crossed a line with Trump they can never come back from.

Many apprehend the danger, Trump just started the declared war and lead his followers onto open ground where they have no cover and are standing naked in the bright sunlight defenseless. "This is not the end, this is not even the beginning of the end, but it is perhaps the end of the beginning". The rules of warfare are about to change for the patriots, but not for the Trumpers, it's gonna be a shock for them when they see how nasty liberals can be when they fight for the constitution and their county's future. Fuck a Trumper today, do it for your country and do it every time you can, it starts on the ground, your ground, stand your ground.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Steve Schmidt: ‘106 Members Of Congress Broke Faith With American Democracy’ | The Last Word | MSNBC*





Fmr. Republican strategist Steve Schmidt joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss how some House Republicans refusing to accept that Biden won means “we’re one election away from losing the country to people who do not believe in democracy.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Detrumpification 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Trump's latest move....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Only the finest people.










GOP candidate who pushed QAnon conspiracy theory gets arrested for child pornography


Ben Gibson, who unsuccessfully ran for Congress in November, was arrested in Louisiana this Wednesday and booked on four counts of child pornography, WGNO reports.Gibson, who was an active Airman at Barksdale Air Force Base, was a challenger in a four-way race for the U.S. House Dist. 4...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337125176337707009


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337125176337707009
> View attachment 4765846


Mike Prance.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

*Breaking: 

Nunes got the RONA ..... Merry Christmas to all. 

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Only the finest people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many criminals among the republicans in congress and they all need to be investigated and if there is a case indict every one of them. Indeed the new DOJ policy should be to thoroughly investigate all new member of congress for criminal activity. Someone like Lindsey Graham could be blackmailed by the Russia for criminal activity pertaining to his hacked emails, I figure the FBI has copies somewhere or can obtain them.

How many examples of criminals among republicans you need, to know this is a weakness for them, far more than the democrats. Lindsey doesn't want to confirm Joe's AG pick, even though he doesn't even know who it will be, unless he promises not to investigate Trump. How about investigating you Lindsey? You apparently committed federal crimes in Georgia recently and might even be part of a conspiracy, can I investigate you senator? Can send a couple of FBI agents to interview to the Georgia election officials and see if any state crimes were committed too? Do I have your permission to enforce the law of the land? That hearing would be humiliating for Lindsey and dangerous too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Breaking:
> 
> Nunes got the RONA ..... Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> View attachment 4765914*


He's on Donald's antibody list, someone will die so he won't even get sick much less die himself. Why take covid seriously, it only kills suckers, at least until after the inauguration. I'm certain Donald has skimmed off thousands of doses of the vaccine intended for critical military and national security people ostensibly and will steal them from the government. They should anticipate this and be ready to swoop in on jan 21st. Those antibodies can save lives, so Joe will order it himself and have Donald perpwalked out with the stolen stash, like a regular drug offender. Fuck the base, let them make death threats to the judge and jury, that will just get Donald maximum security time..


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

So latest trump hail mary was a bust ... What’s next Space Court ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> So latest trump hail mary was a bust ... What’s next Space Court ?


Nancy should refuse to seat those members who disputed their own elections. If the want to sit they need to apologize to the house and country and then explain themselves fully. They signed onto a document that was placed before the SCOTUS, that said they believe your own election was invalid. They should refuse to sit and request another special election in their states, since they attempted to disenfranchise their own voters. So do they really believe they were illegally elected or was it attempted sedition? Personally I'd have some serious fun with the fucks right after the new year when 12 of those congressmen are looking to sit in their seats, I'd make it a hot seat in deed and generate video to use against them while humiliating them and the rest of those who signed onto this shit in front of the nation.

Fuck the base, those with some sense among them might think again about who they vote for. In 2022 I'd hang it around their necks if I couldn't hang with them with it first. They had a meeting in the WH and conspired to commit sedition, that needs the FBI's attention and every word spoken there needs to be known. I swear the new AG will have to bring thousands of recently retired agents back for a year or two, the cream of the crop, to investigate every single thing about Trump and those who supported him and who may have been involved in a seditious conspiracy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> His worst towers over that treasonistic Biden - look at his family bizz - and bush jr - making 100’s of mill sending people to die. -sick evil I can go down a long list of thing to hate on. But you stand firm on thst -


You have an appropriate avatar


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Shut up tRUmptard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Go play with your feces tRUmptard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Stinky lost.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Would you change your gods depends?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> FOOL, TRUMP IS ALOT OF THING- ONE OF THEM THINGS IS HE STOOD UP FOR. THE PEOPLE, corperate terrorist i am sure he’s delt with all his life. -they control the media and use it to make us compliant to them.
> If I was to share all I dug up. It’s doesn’t matter who has that Cracker Jack badge saying I am president of the USA
> corperate terrorist sit in our senate. There the ones that put Biden in thst chair -Trump should declare war on every single senater - there are around 230 chairs not one of them isn’t on the take of corperate terrorist - look at each ones net worth !!! Superme courts judges- they all need to have all there money froze - and now place in jail - but held hard as terrorist- want more info
> 
> ...


FISH ON ! ! ........ * reels hard


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Spoken like a real Biden voter - when I seen Biden say he’s gonna raise taxes higher then ever in the history’s of America. - all you biden voters cheer- I swear I saw some pull there pants down bend over cheering me first/ you know the effects them taxes are gonna have- the rich will not hire as many and jack there prices fool - it’s still comes out of us.


Is this EricTrump ? .... * avatar is confusing


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Spoken like a real Biden voter - when I seen Biden say he’s gonna raise taxes higher then ever in the history’s of America. - all you biden voters cheer- I swear I saw some pull there pants down bend over cheering me first/ you know the effects them taxes are gonna have- the rich will not hire as many and jack there prices fool - it’s still comes out of us.


You'll be fine he is only raising the wealthy's taxes 
And of course it would mean you actually paid taxes 
so for you, safe


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 11, 2020)

Run out of meds?


----------



## Sativied (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Fool the wealthy will make cute losing jobs and jack prices. -Dang Biden voters - there is somthing wrong in your guys heads - his family bizz - shwt he turned his back on his kid - but your a BIden voter so if he rape and pillage s you’d still pull your Pants down and cheer me next- you tax them they take it out on us - R. E. A. D. S. L. O. W


So what your saying is corporate america is fucking the people, dividing them, and only Trump stood up to them... ... by giving them tax cuts, and making them even more wealthy and powerful, so they can screw you some more. You don’t want Biden to raise taxes for the wealthy, because you fear they will take it out on you, and screw you even harder. Sounds to me, you’re the one with his pants down.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Fool the wealthy will make cute losing jobs and jack prices. -Dang Biden voters - there is somthing wrong in your guys heads - his family bizz - shwt he turned his back on his kid - but your a BIden voter so if he rape and pillage s you’d still pull your Pants down and cheer me next- you tax them they take it out on us - R. E. A. D. S. L. O. W


WTF ? .... typing in Sumerian ? Zodiac cypher ?

Read this back and forth , sideways and upside down .... gotnuffin .


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Fool the wealthy will make cute losing jobs and jack prices. -Dang Biden voters - there is somthing wrong in your guys heads - his family bizz - shwt he turned his back on his kid - but your a BIden voter so if he rape and pillage s you’d still pull your Pants down and cheer me next- you tax them they take it out on us - R. E. A. D. S. L. O. W


Open a Window, get some fresh air.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 12, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> FOOL, TRUMP IS ALOT OF THING- ONE OF THEM THINGS IS HE STOOD UP FOR. THE PEOPLE, corperate terrorist i am sure he’s delt with all his life. -they control the media and use it to make us compliant to them.
> If I was to share all I dug up. It’s doesn’t matter who has that Cracker Jack badge saying I am president of the USA
> corperate terrorist sit in our senate. There the ones that put Biden in thst chair -Trump should declare war on every single senater - there are around 230 chairs not one of them isn’t on the take of corperate terrorist - look at each ones net worth !!! Superme courts judges- they all need to have all there money froze - and now place in jail - but held hard as terrorist- want more info
> 
> ...


Do you believe all this nonsense?

I am not sure but this looks like the same cut/paste you have been using in other thread no?



RAIN13 said:


> Fox News’ Tucker Carlson
> “What you’re watching is class war, disguised as race war. Keep the population at one another’s throats… angry, suspicious, tribal… and maybe they never figure out how much we’re stealing.” — ￼watching Conspiracy Theories.


Oh, so you listen to proven liars and act like everyone else is wrong?



RAIN13 said:


> His worst towers over that treasonistic Biden - look at his family bizz - and bush jr - making 100’s of mill sending people to die. -sick evil I can go down a long list of thing to hate on. But you stand firm on thst -


You do know you can look at Biden's taxes for decades right? He was one of the only senators I know of that never cashed in on his political office. 

You really should question the manipulated media that you seem to guzzle wholesale.

Also winning an election is not 'treason' no matter how much Dear Leader cries to his cult that it is.



RAIN13 said:


> Spoken like a real Biden voter - when I seen Biden say he’s gonna raise taxes higher then ever in the history’s of America. - all you biden voters cheer- I swear I saw some pull there pants down bend over cheering me first/ you know the effects them taxes are gonna have- the rich will not hire as many and jack there prices fool - it’s still comes out of us.


You have a link to this, because I call bullshit. 



RAIN13 said:


> That post -is like theowing rocks then fishing -it’s hard to put personal feeling aside. 52 years old and this is my first time I seen president thats broken away from corporate government in my eyes it never mattered who had that Cracker Jack badge - tittle president they back up there party not we the people- and when I discovered that every one in the the senate are all part of corperate governmet which is a domestic invader that manifested into (IT) the law and military not doing there job - while they are using the medai to keep us complaint -
> 
> when New York hospitals were all over the news saying over ran - video of mass people at them white tents and people dieing packed in tbe hospitals-
> I got on a live stream face book link - live at the Detroit city hospital- they guy wanted to video the hell he seen on the news
> ...


Which Detroit hospital was it at? 

Also do you really think that the Covid patients that are hospitalized are just chilling in the lobby or open ER's? Did you expect that intake nurse to be performing medical treatment at the same time? 

You must really want to believe the lies you are being fed.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 12, 2020)

He's nothing but a magat troll and not worth a response.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2020)

Brand New members on a 420 type site show up here, seems weird. I smell more dirty Sox.
I troll for Trout sometimes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 12, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> FOOL, TRUMP IS ALOT OF THING- ONE OF THEM THINGS IS HE STOOD UP FOR. THE PEOPLE, corperate terrorist i am sure he’s delt with all his life. -they control the media and use it to make us compliant to them.
> If I was to share all I dug up. It’s doesn’t matter who has that Cracker Jack badge saying I am president of the USA
> corperate terrorist sit in our senate. There the ones that put Biden in thst chair -Trump should declare war on every single senater - there are around 230 chairs not one of them isn’t on the take of corperate terrorist - look at each ones net worth !!! Superme courts judges- they all need to have all there money froze - and now place in jail - but held hard as terrorist- want more info
> 
> ...


Wow. I felt like I was reading the manifesto of a serial killer here.

I recommend increasing your Prozac.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> FOOL, TRUMP IS ALOT OF THING- ONE OF THEM THINGS IS HE STOOD UP FOR. THE PEOPLE, corperate terrorist i am sure he’s delt with all his life. -they control the media and use it to make us compliant to them.
> If I was to share all I dug up. It’s doesn’t matter who has that Cracker Jack badge saying I am president of the USA
> corperate terrorist sit in our senate. There the ones that put Biden in thst chair -Trump should declare war on every single senater - there are around 230 chairs not one of them isn’t on the take of corperate terrorist - look at each ones net worth !!! Superme courts judges- they all need to have all there money froze - and now place in jail - but held hard as terrorist- want more info
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

RAIN13 said:


> Spoken like a real Biden voter - when I seen Biden say he’s gonna raise taxes higher then ever in the history’s of America. - all you biden voters cheer- I swear I saw some pull there pants down bend over cheering me first/ you know the effects them taxes are gonna have- the rich will not hire as many and jack there prices fool - it’s still comes out of us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wow. I felt like I was reading the manifesto of a serial killer here.
> 
> I recommend increasing your Prozac.


I got that impression too...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 12, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Do you believe all this nonsense?
> 
> I am not sure but this looks like the same cut/paste you have been using in other thread no?
> 
> ...


@hanimmal, don't waste your time trying to enlighten that blathering idiot who can't even write a coherent sentence.
He's a Trumpwad, the dumbest of the dumb.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2020)

Creepy AF ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Creepy AF ...


Deep fake and a warning for the future.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 12, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Deep fake and a warning for the future.


A future of Max Headroom style ( deep fakes ) to ready the troops of mindless right wing militants.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> A future of Max Headroom style ( deep fakes ) to ready the troops of mindless right wing militants.


Where the white liberal infiltrators will be waiting at the meetings with wires and a bottle of whisky to loosen their tongues. I figure people are gonna put on some body armor, buy a gun, a wire and look to fuck over as many fucking traitors as they can. These cunts ain't too bright and if ya wanna fight them, this is how it will be done, isolate them and turn them into lone wolves who dare not meet and plan. Win the senate and they will be put on a terrorist watch list with no guns, no right to fly and dim job prospects.

They don't fuck with the constitution without making very serious enemies out of people who never gave a fuck about them before. It's in the open now and the future for them is bleak, especially if you win the senate.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 13, 2020)

Proud Boys audition for Rupaul’s Drag Race


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2020)

What a bunch fuckin Nazi bastards.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 13, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Proud Boys audition for Rupaul’s Drag Race
> 
> View attachment 4767225


Yep bright yellow mossy oak camo, real smart, perhaps they should have just went with the klan tartan, white. A kilt is part of a dress uniform and is not worn in combat these days and for quite sometime, though they were worn in battle during the second world war, mostly by pipers. Kilts are also made of tartan cloth either the regimental tartan or one's family tartan if a civilian. I come from the land of kilts and in the 19th century, they were worn more in Cape Breton than in Scotland and probably more Gaelic was spoken here too.

These clowns were wearing dresses not kilts, and I figure they are just repressed transvestites trying to make a fashion statement, not a political one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 13, 2020)

A lot of good points made here. Worth the 5 minutes:

Jake Tapper wants to thank Trump. Hear his message









CNN's Jake Tapper wants to thank Trump. Hear his message - CNN Video


CNN's Jake Tapper lists the ways in which President Donald Trump's presidency helped bring to light issues with our political system.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100021600428794/posts/775561089840565


----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Brand New members on a 420 type site show up here, seems weird. I smell more dirty Sox.
> I troll for Trout sometimes.


Trout are smarter.


----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Proud Boys audition for Rupaul’s Drag Race
> 
> View attachment 4767225


Hillbillies invade. Witness devolution.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 14, 2020)

Trump=Russia's greatest geopolitical achievement since they won WW2. The neverending "they stole the election" reality show is worth more to Putin than every other attempt Trump has made to discredit the Free Press and the Constitution combined. In one term Trump has shown how weak and vulnerable our system is to mass foreign backing of an unpopular candidate-you can thank the Republican Supreme Court for that. They created Trump with the Citizen's United decision, and you better believe there will be more like him. Russia is picking their next candidate right now.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 14, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Trump=Russia's greatest geopolitical achievement since they won WW2. The neverending "they stole the election" reality show is worth more to Putin than every other attempt Trump has made to discredit the Free Press and the Constitution combined. In one term Trump has shown how weak and vulnerable our system is to mass foreign backing of an unpopular candidate-you can thank the Republican Supreme Court for that. They created Trump with the Citizen's United decision, and you better believe there will be more like him. Russia is picking their next candidate right now.


They chose poorly though with Trump and their scam got blown wide open. They did gain a lot, but they are now on very dangerous grounds because Trump couldn't keep his mouth shut. 

Russia is now on the brink of causing a very big hot war with the rest of the world and there is no way that ends well for them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2020)

Anyone else think trump dies from a “heart attack” before June? Lots of secrets inside that lard filled noggin.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338653188480700417
Kayleigh needs some cardboard boxes , please help.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338653188480700417
> Kayleigh needs some cardboard boxes , please help.


Do you think Trump stole her phone?







Trump is so obvious about what is most worrying him.


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Anyone else think trump dies from a “heart attack” before June? Lots of secrets inside that lard filled noggin.


Many people say, very strongly. That's what I heard, I don't know. Show us the death certificate.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> Many people say, very strongly. That's what I heard, I don't know. Show us the death certificate.


We’ll see what happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 15, 2020)

I see Mitch congratulated Joe on his win and recognizes him as president elect, the plan was to hold out until the "official" elector count on Jan 6th. Putin congratulated Joe yesterday though and kinda pulled the rug out from under Moscow Mitch, so he has to go along too, orders from Vlad perhaps? Yep Vlad recognized Joe before the republicans in the house and senate, how fucking humiliating is that? Having Vlad and Mitch stab him in the back on the same day must be a shock for Donald, especially after Joe kicked him in the nuts last night on national TV!

I see Joe was cheerfully mentioning his call to Mitch and the fact they can get together earlier rather than later and had a nice friendly chat, is driving Donald nuts! Will he try to destroy Mitch for breaking ranks? If he doesn't do something he will lose most of them by the inauguration and those who show up for his dog and pony show will be bigger targets than ever before, they are damned if they do and damned if they don't. If anything can get Donald causing trouble in Georgia that was it, Donald must enforce discipline and make examples, he rules by fear alone and it is his only tool.

Joe is starting to play Donald like a fish, he is advised by experts who have a complete psychological profile of Donald and who know what buttons to push for what effect. Vlad's call was timed well I must say, it forced Moscow Mitch right off the fence like it was made of barbed wire. I wonder how Donald will react, not well I suspect and I'm sure today is another day of mindless rage in the WH and increasing panic.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biden says "good conversation" with McConnell*





U.S. President-elect Joe Biden said on Tuesday (December 15) he had spoken with Senate Republican leader Mitch McConnell and the two of them agreed to get together soon.

"While we disagree on a lot of things, there are things we can work together on," Biden told reporters before heading to Georgia to campaign for Democratic Senate candidates.

McConnell, a Republican, on Tuesday congratulated Democratic President-elect Joe Biden and Vice President-elect Kamala Harris on their Nov. 3 election victories, ending his long silence on the outcome of the presidential race.

In remarks on the Senate floor, McConnell acknowledged the Democrats' win of the White House following Monday's formal result issued by the Electoral College.

Before departing, Biden also reiterated that he would get the COVID-19 vaccine publicly when the time is right.

He said the nation's top expert on infectious disease, Dr. Anthony Fauci, said he should get the vaccine "sooner rather than later" but added that, " I want to just make sure we do it by the numbers when we do it." Currently, the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine is being rolled out primarily to frontline healthcare workers.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2020)

Putin has been waging a low grade offensive on the government of the US for decades and especially on our faith in our institutions and in one another. He has weakened Western alliances and secured his territorial gains in Ukraine and Georgia. All this with the submissive trump keeping his silence. According to some, also the wealthiest person on the planet.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 15, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4769347


I thought it was such an obvious troll how Putin tries to act like Russia is on equal footing with the USA. 

He is acting tough, and may be crazy enough to want a war, but as much damage as he will be able to do, the world will win that war. 


hillbill said:


> Putin has been waging a low grade offensive on the government of the US for decades and especially on our faith in our institutions and in one another. He has weakened Western alliances and secured his territorial gains in Ukraine and Georgia. All this with the submissive trump keeping his silence. According to some, also the wealthiest person on the planet.


I was thinking about how he thought Obama was weak, but it is telling how afraid he was of Clinton to have attacked our nation to not have her as the leader in the world stage the last 4 years. With her and Merkel working together a lot would have gotten done. Even with the Republicans impeaching her for cleaning up email spam.

And Obama wasn't weak. It took real strength to not just go to war for Russia attacking our citizens as soon as it became obvious. And now that Obama's faith in our country was validated no amount of puffing his chest is going to allow him and his rich puppets to not get sanctioned into oblivion.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 16, 2020)

Former Houston Police Captain Paid to Hold Up Air Conditioner Repairman Over Crackpot Voter Fraud Theory: Cops


A Houston organization engaged in its own vigilante probe of the election paid the former cop $266,400, the district attorney said.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 16, 2020)

Pandemic, schmendemic. Water flow from your shower-head, now that’s important. 


Trump administration finalizes rollback of showerhead standards








Trump administration finalizes rollback of showerhead standards | CNN Politics


The US Department of Energy on Tuesday finalized a pair of new rules rolling back water efficiency standards on showerheads and other consumer appliances, punctuating President Donald Trump's long-documented water flow grievances in the final weeks of his administration.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## TacoMac (Dec 16, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pandemic, schmendemic. Water flow from your shower-head, now that’s important.
> 
> 
> Trump administration finalizes rollback of showerhead standards
> ...


Well, in his defense, it's got to be tough covering that much area with a standard shower head.

Probably like trying to water a 600 yard, par 5 hole with a single sprinkler.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know he's got a point...
> View attachment 4754994


which one accepts Rubles for advertising space designed as disinformation in which to control a country's election and sees nothing wrong with it citing 1A and whose own employees hate beyond measure?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4769908


the answer we've been waiting for


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

I've been hoping that a conservative party will arise in America, a third party, one that has the goal of keeping the republicans out of power. Steve Schmitt joined up with the democratic party yesterday and this Lincoln project founder and patriot is a good guy to have on your side. Others might be planning other ways to take down fascism in America, here is Steve's buddy Rick Wilson and a clever bastard if there ever was one, what he has to say is important, he knows the republican base and how to push their buttons. This guy is a patriot too and was part of the "brains" of the republican party, the republicans have lost their brains and will be reeling around without one.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'The emergence of a third party is among us' - Interview with Lincoln Project Co-Founder Rick Wilson*





Joe Biden won the US presidential election with 306 electoral votes. But incumbent President Donald Trump has yet to concede, and the Republican Party seems to be at a crossroads after four years of Trumpism. What direction will the GOP take going forward?
The Lincoln Project's Rick Wilson offers a very bleak outlook into the GOP's future. He says 'the Republican party has sold out itself to Trump' and what follows Trump will be more dangerous, because it will be more sophisticated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

*Former McCain Strategist Steve Schmidt explains why an autocratic GOP made him a registered Democrat*





While explaining why he became a registered Democrat on his appearance on @lawrence, @SteveSchmidtSES did not mince his words.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

*The Seditious Stephen Miller, "Alternative" Electors and Trump Administration as RICO Crew*





Trump advisor Stephen Miller tells Fox News that he has assembled an "alternate slate of electors" - seperate and apart from the electors who are lawfully authorized to cast electoral votes for the next president. Miller unbelievably announces that the administration will present the "alternate electors" to Congress. This conduct is nothing less than an attempted overthrow of the duly elected incoming administration.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 16, 2020)

*Let's talk about Georgia's election....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 16, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Former Houston Police Captain Paid to Hold Up Air Conditioner Repairman Over Crackpot Voter Fraud Theory: Cops
> 
> 
> A Houston organization engaged in its own vigilante probe of the election paid the former cop $266,400, the district attorney said.
> ...


Time to plan the round up of these degenerates ..... get some new “ paddy wagons “ with *No Malarkey *( Biden Slogan ) lock up wagons.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 17, 2020)

"40 years of American Decline in 4 years"
This is a quote from Timothy Synder, a well respected author/historian & teacher at Yale University.
Unfortunately, he's right


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


Those who wish to avoid division are blind, the country is divided and has been, reality needs to be accepted. Kissing a proud boys ass or a Nazis swastika tattoo is not the answer. The "nice people" who support them are the soft targets and these people are going after those soft targets, it starts with a simple choice. The constitution or authoritarianism is that simple choice, then we go from there, but no further until they first make this choice.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pandemic, schmendemic. Water flow from your shower-head, now that’s important.
> 
> 
> Trump administration finalizes rollback of showerhead standards
> ...


everyone salute! and flush!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2020)

Trump gets his baby hand swatted away for the umpteenth time ... sweaty fat baby hands.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/did-melania-trump-swat-president-024203573.html


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 17, 2020)

somehow the yellow and black combo make them look like killer bees.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> somehow the yellow and black combo make them look like killer bees.


They all look like John Belushi.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 17, 2020)

schuylaar said:


>


This is the work of Rick Wilson and Steve Schmitt among other conservative patriots Steve joined the democrats the other day and others did too. They know how to fight these people with ads and in other ways too, they are on the right side of history and how well ya fight will determine how loud your voice will be. The constitution and democracy first, everything else, including their ideology is of secondary importance if at all. 

When parliamentary democracies are attacked and at war, right, left and center come together and form a national unity government composed of all parties and everybody has one objective, win the war, cause if you don't you are all fucked. Politics is set aside and in WW2 Churchill was the PM but his deputy PM was Attlee the labor leader, the cabinet was composed of all parties, though the debates in parliament were fierce.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> They all look like John Belushi.


They “buzz off” each other


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 17, 2020)

I knew i seen those Proud Boy troop uniforms somewhere before ...... “ FABULOUS “


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 17, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I knew i seen those Proud Boy troop uniforms somewhere before ...... “ FABULOUS “
> 
> View attachment 4771311


Don't denigrate Blind Melon by associating them with those motherfuckers.
RIP Shannon Hoon, you were a good man.
Fuck heroin


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339670412624617477


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 18, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339670412624617477


I love that Clinton is trolling Trump.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2020)

Since Russia is running the IT Department as of late , still not a peep about it from the Orange Numbskull .... *shocking not shocking 

#LockupLardAss
#TreasonTrump


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 18, 2020)

Holy fuck
That madman/traitor/criminal & retired Army General (can you believe he led US troops?) & Trumps former national security advisor Michael Flynn said that President Donald Trump should impose martial law to force new elections in battleground states that he lost.
Speaking to the pro-Trump network Newsmax last night, he stated that the president should deploy the military and "seize" voting machines to hold a new election.
"There is no way in the world we are going to be able to move forward as a nation," said Flynn, who was recently pardoned by Trump after pleading guilty to a felony count of lying to the FBI. "He could immediately, on his order, seize every single one of these voting machines, on his order."
Flynn appeared to be referencing the far-right conspiracy theory that Democratic operatives and election officials somehow rigged voting machines across the country to switch votes from Trump to Biden.
"He could order the, within the swing states, if he wanted to, he could take military capabilities, and he could place those in states and basically re-run an election in each of those states," Flynn told Newsmax. "I mean, it's not unprecedented. These people are out there talking about martial law like it's something that we've never done. Martial law has been instituted 64 times."
Jesus fucking Christ
And 75 million Americans support this shit.
Dark day's on the horizon it seems


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Holy fuck
> That madman/traitor/criminal & retired Army General (can you believe he led US troops?) & Trumps former national security advisor Michael Flynn said that President Donald Trump should impose martial law to force new elections in battleground states that he lost.
> Speaking to the pro-Trump network Newsmax last night, he stated that the president should deploy the military and "seize" voting machines to hold a new election.
> "There is no way in the world we are going to be able to move forward as a nation," said Flynn, who was recently pardoned by Trump after pleading guilty to a felony count of lying to the FBI. "He could immediately, on his order, seize every single one of these [voting] machines, on his order."
> ...


Yep that could be considered payment for a corrupt pardon. From what I've seen of Mikey's pardon it doesn't cover other crimes they can nail him for and the pardon that he's got can be challenged in whole or in part. Donald is gonna test every aspect of the pardon power next year and the SCOTUS watches the news and has yet to rule on pardons. There are no fascist justices, there are conservatives ones and a couple are real aresholes, but not that fucking stupid. I figure quite a few folks are gonna be shocked when they rule any pardon connected to Trump personally for the purposes of hiding crimes he was connected to will be worthless. The test pardons he gave to others like scooter Libby or other celebrity types will stand. The question of pardons will be settled and unless they go through an Obama like process, they will be vulnerable to judicial review.

Donald could pardon all the white prisoners in the federal prison system for instance, murders rapist even death row killers with a single sheet of paper. I wonder if they would do anything about that? Donald wants to destroy the republican party after all, let them support that move. I'm sure Lindsey will be all for it and praise Donald's infinite wisdom as chair of the judiciary committee!  The base won't mind because all the rapist and murders were white, so it would be ok with them, except those who were victims, but maybe not, Remember the chosen one operates in mysterious ways and is a stable jenuis, his mind is far beyond the understanding of mere mortals...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2020)

This Trump administration appears to be playing politics with vaccine distribution.

*Pfizer Says Millions Of Vaccine Doses Are Ready, But States Say Shipments Were Cut*









Pfizer Says Millions Of Vaccine Doses Are Ready, But States Say Shipments Were Cut


Pfizer is pushing back on the Trump administration's suggestion that the company is having trouble producing enough COVID-19 vaccine.




www.npr.org





_"Pfizer is pushing back on the Trump administration's suggestion that the company is having trouble producing its COVID-19 vaccine, saying it's ready to ship millions more doses – once the government asks for them. As the company spoke out, several states said their vaccine allocations for next week have been sharply reduced.

Washington Gov. Jay Inslee says the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has told his state that its vaccine allocation "will be cut by 40 percent next week — and that all states are seeing similar cuts." The federal government did not give an explanation, he said.

Other states reporting sizable drops in their vaccine shipments include Michigan, Connecticut, Georgia, Illinois, Kansas, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Hampshire and Indiana, The Associated Press reported. (also, Iowa, Idaho and Florida have reported cuts in shipments.)

HHS officials have disagreed with claims that states' allocations are being cut, issuing a statement that calls such reports "incorrect."

Azar spoke about supplies of Pfizer's vaccine on Wednesday, responding to a reporter's request for an update on negotiations to get more doses.

"The core issue ... is Pfizer's ability to manufacture by a date certain," Azar said. "Now that they have identified some of their production challenges that they've got, we've been working with them on what assistance is appropriate for us to provide in order for us to secure additional doses.""_

One can't help but suspect that Trump was upset at Pfizer for self-funding research and production of their vaccine in order to avoid, as they said, "burdensome bureaucracy".


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This Trump administration appears to be playing politics with vaccine distribution.
> 
> *Pfizer Says Millions Of Vaccine Doses Are Ready, But States Say Shipments Were Cut*
> 
> ...




The tRUmp Admin did not botch the Pfizer rollout. They knew Moderna could be given the green light for its EUA. The Trump Vaccine Czar has stock in Moderna. Their stock price goes up & he makes money. This is why they are holding Pfizer back, to make money.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> This Trump administration appears to be playing politics with vaccine distribution.
> 
> *Pfizer Says Millions Of Vaccine Doses Are Ready, But States Say Shipments Were Cut*
> 
> ...


I expected no less, are you surprised? I hear CAs allotment was cut by 40% too. Mass murder might be cause for inherent powers and people hauled in and if they don't answer right there and then they will get 10 years. I know there is a great reluctance to use inherent powers, but given the circumstances it might be required to save lives if they find out supplies are being redirected to red states and not according to a proper plan. Your congress people must be wild over this and be ready to set a fire outside Nancy's office door, immediate answers will be required, thousands of lives are at stake, ditto for any other states thus affected. 

Inherent powers should be used to force access to HHS and the pentagon, America is under a very serious attack NOW! Jesus they could be uploading every virus and piece of malware know to man if the have control! They are gonna need to pull the plug on these systems and put them on a closed intranet with no internet access, updates by DVD only for a year at least. Bring in laptops and do your emails from there. One of the passwords used at solar winds was 123 FFS!  How did these clowns who suddenly rebranded themselves and had no expertise get the contract for classified systems? Campaign contributions to the right people? Some dark corporate cash?

The national security people must be freaking bigly and climbing the walls and the management team of solar winds will be in Hell next year living on the congressional hot seat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> The tRUmp Admin did not botch the Pfizer rollout. They knew Moderna could be given the green light for its EUA. The Trump Vaccine Czar has stock in Moderna. Their stock price goes up & he makes money. This is why they are holding Pfizer back, to make money.


Then they are idiots who will be in prison forever, pardons won't help with this shit, someone will murder them if they cost thousands of lives. I figure it's just Trump revenge on those states he doesn't like, NY should also have it's supply cut too as well as CA. He did the same thing with PPE


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 18, 2020)

My wife pointed out a rather scary thing about the Moderna vaccine.

This will be the very first medication Moderna has ever made and had approved by the FDA.

First. Ever.

If that doesn't scare you just a bit that people with stock in Moderna just happen to approve its very first ever medication, well...you have a lot more faith than I do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> My wife pointed out a rather scary thing about the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> This will be the very first medication Moderna has ever made and had approved by the FDA.
> 
> ...


Who has stock in Pfizer and Johnson and Johnson and all the other company’s who have the vaccine now and in the near future? I am sure a lot of people . You have to start somewhere and I believe Moderna has been working for years in this mRNA development. I feel lucky they were able to get a vaccine out for us. They worked their asses of to get this vaccine and I feel grateful not scared at all.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2020)

I got nothing to comment on so I’m posting a Blueberry Pancake Recipe .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Fogdog (Dec 18, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> My wife pointed out a rather scary thing about the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> This will be the very first medication Moderna has ever made and had approved by the FDA.
> 
> ...


^^ Baloney detection tool kit, logical fallacy number 4: appeal to ignorance. _The claim that whatever has not been proved false must be true, and vice versa_. 

We saw similar baloney in Trump's claims about fraudulent mail in ballots. What he and Taco did is raise an unjustified concern as if it were substantial. People who use this tactic are simply lazy or attempting to manipulate. One must to provide evidence to justify their claim, not simply say "woo woo, this is scary". After reviewing all available information and airing concerns an FDA panel of medical and technical experts approved emergency authorization of the use of Moderna's vaccine. From what we know, the vaccine is safe and effective. 

So, what do we know from recent testing on the Moderna vaccine?

About 30,000 people participated in the most recent testing in a classic double-blind trial. The vaccine is so effective, with so few and low risks found, that it would be unethical to leave the "blind control" or placebo group unvaccinated.

Long term testing is being waived because we are in a crisis right now, a deadly epidemic is in full bloom and the vaccine is so effective it would be wrong to continue to hold the vaccines in check and continue with longer term testing. This means that the population at large is going to be the long term test group. We cannot know what the long term risks are until we have done the testing. That said, there is nothing to indicate that there is a significant long term risk. Do we decide based upon fear of the unknown or do we decide based upon data and a review by a panel of FDA expert scientists? The only rational choice is to take the advice of FDA experts. Go ahead and read up. There is plenty of time to change one's mind before it becomes available to the general public. 

My earlier post about Pfizer shows what Trump and his cronies always do - meddle and muck things up. As Morgan suggests, there may be financial reasons why the Trump administration is delaying delivery of the Pfizer in favor of Moderna. Or possibly, as DIY suggests, Trump is engaged in a Machiavellian show of power by punishing blue states. IDK what is going on but what we know is, FDA has given its approval, the vaccines are very effective at protecting people from Covid. Pfizer says they have millions of doses ready for delivery. Now that deliveries have begun, many states are saying their allotments of the Pfizer vaccine is less than expected. The states also say there is no good way for them to know how many doses will be available to them. None of this suggests anything is wrong with the safety and efficacy of either vaccine. It's simply a continuation of the failure of Trump's administration to serve the US public.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2020)

tRUmp made some sort of deal with Moderna in January and one of Modernas people in on the warp speed task force.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmp made some sort of deal with Moderna in January and one of Modernas people in on the warp speed task force.


Early reports say it's logistical issues and fuck ups, Trump states are affected too and the snow storm had something to do with it. This is a pretty hot button right now and we will have a full picture soon I figure. A couple of respected experts think that's the issue and the gov of WA had a chat with the warp speed guy, Azar at HHS is MIA


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2020)

Michigan got screwed out of doses and that storm missed the state, as a matter of fact the Governor said the vaccine is sitting in a warehouse in Michigan and the whitehouse won't release it, it's just more profiteering by Stinky, there are Pfizer plants in Michigan.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan got screwed out of doses and that storm missed the state, as a matter of fact the Governor said the vaccine is sitting in a warehouse in Michigan and the whitehouse won't release it, it's just more profiteering by Stinky, there are Pfizer plants in Michigan.


We'll see and it won't take long either! I wouldn't put it past Trump, but figure it's incompetence this time. Donald is obsessed with the election coup con and getting away with the crime of the century. I seen on the news that Pence's son might need a pardon so maybe he will be king for a day. I can't imagine Mitch wanting Donald running around loose, but Mike might need a pardon himself and his son might need one too. The SCOTUS is watching the news and the conservative justices have just watched their political home burned to the fucking ground right in front of their eyes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2020)

kentucky mouth breather gets life for Kroger killings. justice served.











Man sentenced to life without parole in racially motivated killings at Kentucky grocery store | CNN


Gregory Bush was sentenced this week to life in prison without the possibility of parole for the racially motivated killings of two people at a suburban grocery store in Kentucky, according to Jefferson County court documents.




www.cnn.com


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 19, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4772132


her neck needs to be longer.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigan got screwed out of doses and that storm missed the state, as a matter of fact the Governor said the vaccine is sitting in a warehouse in Michigan and the whitehouse won't release it, it's just more profiteering by Stinky, there are Pfizer plants in Michigan.


There should be an investigation into what happened with those delayed Pfizer shipments. Pfizer claims that millions of doses have been delayed by WH interference. What happened? Also, a deep dive into Trump's and his lawyer's communications with the leadership at Moderna. 

Imagine how many skeletons are lying around in Trump's WH? The clown had zero ability to put a lid on what he said or did. 

In 31 days, Trump will no longer be protected by Presidential privilege. Biden's team should treat the WH like a crime scene. Nobody goes in or out unless they are garbed to prevent contamination of the evidence and authorization to collect whatever evidence they find and seal that evidence away from potential tampering. Then begins the long and excruciating silence while investigators piece together evidence for prosecutions, claw backs and administrative actions to correct Trumps misdeeds.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 19, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> There should be an investigation into what happened with those delayed Pfizer shipments. Pfizer claims that millions of doses have been delayed by WH interference. What happened? Also, a deep dive into Trump's and his lawyer's communications with the leadership at Moderna.
> 
> Imagine how many skeletons are lying around in Trump's WH? The clown had zero ability to put a lid on what he said or did.
> 
> In 31 days, Trump will no longer be protected by Presidential privilege. Biden's team should treat the WH like a crime scene. Nobody goes in or out unless they are garbed to prevent contamination of the evidence and authorization to collect whatever evidence they find and seal that evidence away from potential tampering. Then begins the long and excruciating silence while investigators piece together evidence for prosecutions, claw backs and administrative actions to correct Trumps misdeeds.


I have to give the general who got thrown under the bus comments about it.

He is in a shit position taking heat for Trump idiocy, but he took it like a man.


> The Army general in charge of getting COVID-19 vaccines across the United States apologized on Saturday for “miscommunication” with states over the number of doses to be delivered in the early stages of distribution.
> 
> “I failed. I’m adjusting. I am fixing and we will move forward from there,” Gen. Gustave Perna told reporters in a telephone briefing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 19, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I have to give the general who got thrown under the bus comments about it.
> 
> He is in a shit position taking heat for Trump idiocy, but he took it like a man.


I blame Trump, not his lackeys. Ok, some I do but this is all on Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I have to give the general who got thrown under the bus comments about it.
> 
> He is in a shit position taking heat for Trump idiocy, but he took it like a man.


you are more of a man than not when you can admit your mistake and say 'sorry'.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> kentucky mouth breather gets life for Kroger killings. justice served.
> 
> View attachment 4772396
> 
> ...


@topcat 

now look at these cops/jailers in the background..can you see how happy they are to have another mental patient in jail? that's the problem with Uncle Ronnies one size fits all model..you put many people at risk including those who may be passing through, through no fault of their own or something benign like outstanding parking tickets.

23/1 is the new padded cell.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> I have to give the general who got thrown under the bus comments about it.
> 
> He is in a shit position taking heat for Trump idiocy, but he took it like a man.


This Administration's response too the Pandemic has been FUBAR (fucked up beyond all repair) since day one.
Simply a continuation of a failed system.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> This Administration's response too the Pandemic has been FUBAR (fucked up beyond all repair) since day one.
> Simply a continuation of a failed system.


there never was going to be a response, Jim..he was just playing along as it gave him great joy to let it 'wash over' the country. when asking Dr. Fauci what would happen he replied quite stunned 'people will die' and that's what Trump wanted to hear that he held that control in his hands.

like God holds life and death in his hands..as sick as he is, i'm sure it gave him goosebumps; it probably made him hard.

this thing with Flynn and Trump on Friday is going to be a problem.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2020)

Modernas vaccine is being sent out now, somebody must have misplaced the Pfizer stuff, I'm sure it will turn up.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Modernas vaccine is being sent out now, somebody must have missed placed the Pfizer stuff, I'm sure it will turn up.


after it's sold to the highest bidder.

My country 'tis of thee sweet land of *misery..*of thee I sing.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Modernas vaccine is being sent out now, somebody must have missed placed the Pfizer stuff, I'm sure it will turn up.


My guess is Pfizer didn't bend the knee in public to Dear Leader and are now his political trolls are playing games with people's lives once again.



> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump on Friday wrongly claimed full credit for Pfizer Inc.’s announcement that its COVID-19 vaccine was robustly successful and suggested without evidence that a separate state review will cause a protracted delay for New York residents waiting for a vaccine.
> 
> A look at the statements, made during his first public remarks since his defeat by President-elect Joe Biden:
> 
> ...


----------



## anomalii (Dec 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> I got nothing to comment on so I’m posting a Blueberry Pancake Recipe .
> 
> View attachment 4772002


Actually, I wouldn’t fold in the blueberries at all

1) Mix batter until lumpy

2) Pour desired amount of batter onto cooking surface

3) Place berries in pancake as its cooking. Flip when golden on bottom

4) Finish cooking, hold in warm oven

5) ???????

6) Profit

Thank you for posting something so delicious. I’m tired of being full of hate and anger. I’d rather be full of blueberry pancakes, some sausage links, maybe a couple of fried eggs, and some black coffee.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 20, 2020)

anomalii said:


> Actually, I wouldn’t fold in the blueberries at all
> 
> 1) Mix batter until lumpy
> 
> ...


Pancakes Matter


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> Modernas vaccine is being sent out now, somebody must have missed placed the Pfizer stuff, I'm sure it will turn up.


From what I can gather Donald is completely consumed with getting away with the crime of the century, if Pence won't pardon him, there is only one way out, seize and hold power and he's still trying. The coup con stop the steal is raising a lot of cash too and adds to the incentive, but getting off is the primary concern. I don't think he cares about losing that much and it's not really ego driven, it's fear driven and it's completely consumed him. I really don't even think the coup con is that important to him even though the cash is rolling in, he hasn't been out there driving it much. 

Donald is hunkered down in his bunker in a defensive crouch using every means he can to put the heat on Mitch. About the only thing he's doing is trying to blame China for the Russian attack, he killed a WH statement on it. He wants to invoke the insurrection act, but knows he can't, if it came down to it, the military would obey Joe not him. Vlad recognizing Joe pulled the rug out from under Moscow Mitch and he had to do the same the next day. Donald promised to destroy the republican party over it and I don't think he will sign covid relief either and Mitch knows it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

*TRUMP'S COUP MEETING WAS TREASON. BIDEN MUST WARN HIM IT WILL BE PROSECUTED*





There is no point in sugarcoating the startling events of Friday Night in which Trump met with lunatic attorney Sidney Powell, the delusional Rudy Giuliani, and the treasonous disgraced ex-general Michael Flynn.

They were plotting a military coup against the duly-elected government of the United States.

Trump proposed making the delusional Powell "Special Counsel" to "investigate" the election, listened to Giuliani's pitch to issue an executive order seizing voting machines in the swing states, and with Flynn present, raised Flynn's plan to use the military to institute Martial Law and force a second presidential election.

These are acts of sedition and treason.

Since his own administration and political party are too cowardly and self-absorbed to enact the 25th Amendment, it sadly falls to the President-Elect to issue a specific and stark warning: what Trump and Powell and Giuliani and Flynn discussed in the Oval Office on December 18 are the gravest crimes possible against a nation - and as of January 20 they will be prosecuted as such, and the perpetrators will be investigated, indicted, and arrested.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Ya can laugh about it, before ya hang them! Also laugh at them when they put the bag over their heads cause it should be public too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"Twas The Coup Before Christmas" A Late Show Animated Holiday Classic*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

This guy has some important things to say, it's not some random guy, he was on regular TV as a guest and has a unique background and inside information. From 3 years ago, he explains Trump's hardcore evangelical support quite well.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let Me Explain Why Trump’s Core White Supporters Won't EVER Turn Against Him*


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

Fucking Insanity/Death/Doom/ Destruction, that's what we are facing/existing in now, & Matt Gaetz & Jim Jordan & the like, too fucking many of them actually at the moment to be counted are leading the charge to actually destroy any semblances of America as we once knew it/imagined it to be.
Rep. Matt Gaetz to Join GOP Effort to Overturn Trump Loss: 'I'm Not Going Back to Losing Politely' (msn.com)
Representative Matt Gaetz, a Florida Republican and close friend to President Donald Trump, will join a Hail Mary effort next month that's growing in popularity among his colleagues in the House for Congress to overturn President-elect Joe Biden's win.
"I'm joining with the fighters in the Congress, and we are going to object to electors from states that didn't run clean elections!" Gaetz said, as he was met with cheers and chants of "USA!"
"Our friends in the media will breathlessly exclaim that we are attacking democracy. That's nonsense," Gaetz continued. "Democracy is left undefended, if we accept the result of a stolen election without fighting with every bit of vigor we can muster."
"I had a chance to speak with Coach Tuberville just moments ago," Gaetz said of the former University of Alabama football coach. "He says we are done running plays from the establishment's losing playbook. It is time to stand and fight!"
"The odds may be tough," Gaetz continued, "it may be fourth and long, but we're going for it on January 6!"
"With the people whose votes weren't validated, who came in by the mail, Joe Biden was getting vote totals that would have made Bashar al-Assad blush," the second-term congressman said. "In 2016, [Democrats] couldn't beat Trump with actual voters at the ballot box, so they tried with impeachment at the witness box. And when that failed, they ran to the mailbox."
"Meanwhile, the media in their woke-topia and allies in Silicon Valley only grow stronger in their ability to super spread lies and bulls**t," Gaetz continued. "I'm not going back to yesterday's Republican Party. I'm not going back to losing politely, with Mitt Romney. I'm not going back to the Bushes or the Cheneys."

"This is Donald Trump's party, and I am a Donald Trump Republican," Gaetz said.

Fucking .270 Winchester/150 grains @ around 300 yrds,

Maybe that would/could/should work too curtail/end the fucking madness
It definitly would work very nicely for me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Insanity/Death/Doom/ Destruction, that's what we are facing/existing in, & Matt Gaetz & Jim Jordan are leading the charge
> Representative Matt Gaetz, a Florida Republican and close friend to President Donald Trump, will join a Hail Mary effort next month that's growing in popularity among his colleagues in the House for Congress to overturn President-elect Joe Biden's win.


I'm telling ya James these fucks are gonna reap the whirlwind, they've been singled out as enemies of the constitution and country in the minds of many Americans. I think there will be dramatic future consequences for them and others who are gonna enlist themselves. I'm not talking about legal consequences either, but lethal ones and the odds will increase as the seriousness of the threat increases. Unlike the right wing, those who will do these guys will be much harder to catch and even harder to convict if they do. Guys like Gaetz and Jordan might feel popular inside their gerrymandered districts, but if it gets bad in America with sedition and treason, some serious people will have them on a list along with a few others. They better hope it doesn't get bad, because they would be the first to go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking Insanity/Death/Doom/ Destruction, that's what we are facing/existing in now, & Matt Gaetz & Jim Jordan & the like, too fucking many of them actually at the moment to be counted are leading the charge to actually destroy any semblances of America as we once knew it/imagined it to be.
> Rep. Matt Gaetz to Join GOP Effort to Overturn Trump Loss: 'I'm Not Going Back to Losing Politely' (msn.com)
> Representative Matt Gaetz, a Florida Republican and close friend to President Donald Trump, will join a Hail Mary effort next month that's growing in popularity among his colleagues in the House for Congress to overturn President-elect Joe Biden's win.
> "I'm joining with the fighters in the Congress, and we are going to object to electors from states that didn't run clean elections!" Gaetz said, as he was met with cheers and chants of "USA!"
> ...


If they show up in Florida and stand behind Trump while he spouts shit, the AG could indict the works of them for conspiracy to commit sedition, including the 19 state AG's and all the house GOP representatives who signed on. Considering the meeting that was held in the WH and the conspiracy hatched there, a grand jury and prosecutors could indict them all. Depending on where the trial was held, usually in northern VA, it could go very badly for some of them and perhaps all of them if it met the standards of the law. Conspiracies are funny things, all the parties don't have to know what the principals or even others involved hatched, it is not necessary for the right hand to know what the left hand is doing.

Grand juries recommend indictments, judges hear cases and juries decide innocence or guilt by unanimous vote. If they tried them in NY state it would not go well for them at all. Not all might be found guilty but the principals sure as shit would have and all those politicians who support Trump know of it and it might be hard for them to claim ignorance of the facts. It doesn't matter how popular it is or if the base will freak out, it's a call that should be made according to the law and from what I know of American law there might be a case to be made. If Just Trump and his cronies are convicted, you can make the rest of them sweat and stink from the smell.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Here are the headlines from the regular media, as opposed to the domestic disinformation networks and the "alternative reality and facts universe". If respected journalists are writing this kind of stuff, can indictments for sedition be outside the realm of the possible? I've heard words like sedition, treason and coup coming from serious people who don't engage in hyperbole. Not much practical point in adding to the mountain of Trump's crimes, but others are involved here, there appears to be a conspiracy and there could be many republican politicians indicted as part of it. Perhaps not all will be found guilty, but the principals and others might be and the rest tarred with the brush they deserve.

There were WH staffers clearly panicking and freaking out over what was being said in these meetings and these mostly lawyers or legally trained people were very concerned, enough to speak up and that says a lot in of itself. Enough to leak like a sieve to the press immediately and from the sounds of it, in a panic. How much more would a grand jury find out?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heated Oval Office meeting included talk of special counsel, martial law as Trump advisers clash - CNNPolitics

*Heated Oval Office meeting included talk of special counsel, martial law as Trump advisers clash*
(CNN)President Donald Trump convened a heated meeting in the Oval Office on Friday, including lawyer Sidney Powell and her client, former national security adviser Michael Flynn, two people familiar with the matter said, describing a session that began as an impromptu gathering but devolved and eventually broke out into screaming matches at certain points as some of Trump's aides pushed back on Powell and Flynn's more outrageous suggestions about overturning the election.

Flynn had suggested earlier this week that Trump could invoke martial law as part of his efforts to overturn the election that he lost to President-elect Joe Biden -- an idea that arose again during the meeting in the Oval Office, one of the people said. It wasn't clear whether Trump endorsed the idea, but others in the room forcefully pushed back and shot it down.

The meeting was first reported by the New York Times.

White House aides who participated in the meeting, including White House chief of staff Mark Meadows and counsel Pat Cipollone, also pushed back intensely on the suggestion of naming Powell as a special counsel to investigate voter fraud allegations Trump's own administration has dismissed (or, as seems more feasible, hiring her in the administration for some kind of investigatory role). Powell has focused her conspiracies on voting machines and has floated the notion of having a special counsel inspect the machines for flaws.

Another idea floated in the meeting was an executive order that would permit the government to access voting machines to inspect them.

One person described the meeting as "ugly" as Powell and Flynn accused others of abandoning the President as he works to overturn the results of the election.

"It was heated -- people were really fighting it out in the Oval, really forceful about it," one of the sources said.
One of the sources described an escalating sense of concern among Trump's aides, even those who have weathered his previous controversies, about what steps he might take next as his term comes to an end.

Shortly after that meeting, Trump's campaign staff received a memo from the campaign legal team on Saturday instructing them to preserve all documents related to Dominion Voting Systems and Powell in anticipation of potential litigation by the company against the pro-Trump attorney.

The memo, viewed by CNN, references a letter Dominion sent to Powell this week demanding she publicly retract her accusations and instructs campaign staff not to alter, destroy or discard records that could be relevant.
A serious internal divide has formed within Trump's campaign following the election with tensions at their highest between the campaign's general counsel, Matt Morgan, who sent the memo Saturday, and Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani.

Giuliani had called the Department of Homeland Security's Ken Cuccinelli and asked if it was possible for DHS to seize voting machines, according to two sources familiar with the call. Cuccinelli, the senior official performing the duties of the DHS deputy secretary, told Giuliani it wasn't within the authority of the department's cybersecurity agency to seize voting machines, according to one of the sources, who said the call took place Thursday. The call was first reported by the New York Times.

Though the campaign once distanced itself from Powell, Trump has been urging other people to fight like she has, according to multiple people familiar with his remarks. He has asked for more people making her arguments, which are often baseless and filled with conspiracy theories, on television.

CNN spotted Powell leaving the residence side of the White House shortly before 9 p.m. ET Sunday.

Powell denied that she was meeting with Trump, but when pressed again as to whether she met with the President or other White House officials, Powell retorted: "It would be none of your business."

This story has been Sunday updated with additional reporting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

Trump's talk of martial law sends White House staffers rushing to the press - CNN
*Trump's talk of martial law sends White House staffers rushing to the press*

New York (CNN Business)A meeting President Donald Trump held to discuss overturning the election result alarmed some White House staffers -- people who are used to Trump's inflammatory and anti-democratic rhetoric.
With only a month remaining until President-elect Joe Biden will be sworn into office, Trump has been ramping up his efforts to remain president, while also trying to convince millions of Americans that election fraud is to blame for his presidential loss.

That's nothing new. But a heated Oval Office meeting Friday in which Trump heard arguments about invoking martial law to stay in office had some Trump officials sounding the alarm to the press.

Michael Flynn, Trump's pardoned former national security adviser, discussed the martial law plan on right-wing television network Newsmax last week and was invited to the White House Friday.

Trump dismissed reports of the martial law discussion as 'fake news' in a tweet Sunday, but two people familiar with the matter told CNN that the the plan was argued in the Oval Office Friday -- although it remains unclear if Trump endorsed the idea.

Nevertheless, even the mention of martial law may fan the flames of many supporters clinging to the belief the election result was fraudulent. That could incite violence to bring the idea into fruition.

"In the conspiratorial conservative base of supporting Trump, there are calls for using the Insurrection Act to declare martial law," said Elizabeth Neumann, former assistant secretary of Homeland Security under President Trump and adviser at Defending Democracy Together, on CNN's "Reliable Sources."

"When they hear that the president is actually considering this, there are violent extremist groups that look at this as a dog whistle, an excuse to go out and create ... violence," she said.

It's a concept she calls "acceleration," in which violent extremist groups, especially White supremacists, try to overthrow of the United States government. These groups believe that will take place through a civil war and look to "accelerate the chaos, accelerate the coming of the civil war."

"So when they hear that the president is open to this idea of martial law, we may see certain groups mobilizing to commit acts that, in their minds, a justification for the use of the Insurrection Act," Neumann.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337847237267828738


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 20, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This guy has some important things to say, it's not some random guy, he was on regular TV as a guest and has a unique background and inside information. From 3 years ago, he explains Trump's hardcore evangelical support quite well.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Let Me Explain Why Trump’s Core White Supporters Won't EVER Turn Against Him*


Doppelganger?
Thank you @DIY-HP-LED for finding him for me, it's very much appreciated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 20, 2020)

One more before bed
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Oval Office Meeting w/ Sidney "Kraken" Powell, Mike "Martial Law" Flynn & "Dangerous" Donald Trump*





In an unhinged, late night Oval Office meeting, Trump, Sidney Powell, Mike Flynn and others talk about absurdities like appointing Powell as "Special Counsel" to investigate election fraud and using the military to "re-run" the election in the states Trump lost. This is what happens when a corrupt Attorney General shields a criminal president from accountability for his crimes and abuses: a president untethered to the Constitution.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2020)

Ex presidents may be prosecuted, and trump must be.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2020)

*The Dream Still Lives*


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 21, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Dream Still Lives*


The Fate of America & Joe Biden lies in the hands of the Georgia voter.
It really does.
If the Republicans win there in January, McConnell will do everything in his power to hamstring Biden & we'll have at least another 2 years of nothing really getting accomplished.
I have a bad feeling about this.
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 21, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pancakes Matter


Pancakes Batter, Bro!!!!


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 21, 2020)

You're not wrong.

Ossoff will lose again. He always does.

Warnock has a chance. It's 50-50. Either way, McConnell will still have his majority.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 21, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> McConnell will still have his majority.


If that turns out too be the case, that the Senate maintains a Republican majority & continues to follow their obstuctonist behavior like they did during the Obama Administration, we, as a Nation are fucked.
The Republican Party today, in 2020 is a magnate for mentally deranged individuals, a meeting/club house for the depraved
Over 73% of registered Republicanss at this moment, right now, believe that fraud occurred during this election.
What the fuck can you say/do about that?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 21, 2020)

Caption this : Name that dance .... 

Here’s my entries : 

1. Trollop Trot
2. Hoebag Hustle 
3. Skankbitch Slide 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340488581178138627


----------



## Moldy (Dec 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337847237267828738


Yeah, it's nice knowing he's got our backs. He'd love to put his boot on that fuck off's neck.


----------



## Moldy (Dec 22, 2020)

Not sure about this one. Haven't seen collaborating reports on this yet but it's normal procedure's for R's.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

Republicans have been purging voting roles for years if the bastards control the state. Anything dirty and underhanded to keep anyone a little off-white from voting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans have been purging voting roles for years if the bastards control the state. Anything dirty and underhanded to keep anyone a little off-white from voting.


Organizing can turn that tactic on it's head and most voter suppression tactics, except removing polling places and even then it can be dealt with. 

Win the senate and pass HR-1 and other federal laws to make it a federal crime to violate the voting rights of citizens. Even though states run elections, American citizens have rights under federal law and the constitution that states cannot abrogate, charge them with conspiracy if they conspire to disenfranchise votes and impose mandatory minimum 5 year sentences.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Republicans have been purging voting roles for years if the bastards control the state. Anything dirty and underhanded to keep anyone a little off-white from voting.


Fun fact: the majority of people purged from voting rolls in Georgia were white.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

Funnier fact; Georgia is 60% white.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Fun fact: the majority of people purged from voting rolls in Georgia were white.


Link please


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

The assholes also severely limit voting locations in historical Democratic areas. Not to mention fucking gerrymandering tothe extreme. Democrats got 67% of the vote in Wisconsin and end up in the minority in the legislature.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> The assholes also severely limit voting locations in historical Democratic areas. Not to mention fucking gerrymandering tothe extreme. Democrats got 67% of the vote in Wisconsin and end up in the minority in the legislature.


There's a book out on it called rat fucked, by one of the people involved in the gerrymandering scheme, many states have been rat fucked as soon as the republicans gain control. You are seeing democratic governors in many of them though and if their corrupt senators happen to be imprisoned, the democrat can appoint the replacement and since senate races are statewide...

Ratf**ked: The True Story Behind The... book by David Daley (thriftbooks.com)

*Ratf**ked : The True Story Behind the Secret Plan to Steal America's Democracy*
Book Overview
In November 2008, as the electoral returns roiled in, America was stunned by what, from modem standards, amounted to a landslide election for Barack Obama. Pundits proclaimed the Republican Party as dead as the Whigs of yesteryear. Yet, as the media swooned, a small cadre of Republican operatives was already laying the groundwork to paint the electoral map bright red. As David Daley reveals in Ratfked, the Republicans, by 2012, had redrawn the congressional map so effectively that their house majority was guaranteed through 2020, regardless of the public will. How is this possible? What has happened to corrode the notion of one-person, one-vote? 

*Ratfked documents the far-reaching effects of the Republicans' audacious REDMAP strategy, which has radically altered America's electoral map and has created a firewall in the House, insulating the GOP and its wealthy donors from popular democracy-and pushing our politics to dangerously dysfunctional extremes.* RatfKing: An American Slang Term for Political Sabotage First Invoked in the 1920s and Later Popularized by Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein in all the President's Men.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Link please











AJC analysis finds which voters were removed from state’s voter rolls


In Georgia’s most populous counties, a removal of registered voters from the state’s voter rolls largely falls along demographic lines, but affects white voters and younger voters at slightly higher rates, according to an analysis by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.




www.ajc.com





In Georgia’s most populous counties, a removal of registered voters from the state’s voter rolls largely falls along demographic lines, but affects white voters and younger voters at slightly higher rates, according to an analysis by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.​


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

And to make things even more amusing, guess who put the current policy of voter purging in place?

The democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> AJC analysis finds which voters were removed from state’s voter rolls
> 
> 
> In Georgia’s most populous counties, a removal of registered voters from the state’s voter rolls largely falls along demographic lines, but affects white voters and younger voters at slightly higher rates, according to an analysis by The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.
> ...


It is intentions that are the main concern and purging voter rolls casts a broad net and includes many outside the "target" groups. Does it affect democratic districts and black voters more?
Taking the demographics into account of course.

What was the intention behind the purge and was the tactic used in the past by the same people to try and disenfranchise voters? Are polling stations equally distributed?
Do black voters stand in line for hours while those in white republican districts just walk in to vote at plentiful polling stations?

The best predictor of future behavior is past performance.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And to make things even more amusing, guess who put the current policy of voter purging in place?
> 
> The democrats.


Makes me curious if it was the last remnant of the Dixiecrats pulling up the ladder behind them as they became Republicans.
https://ballotpedia.org/Georgia_State_Senate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> And to make things even more amusing, guess who put the current policy of voter purging in place?
> 
> The democrats.


How long ago? They haven't been running the show there for awhile, the last democratic governor was in 1999 and since Obama became president they went solid red in the legislature. Before Obama the racists were divided between the parties, since Obama the racist ran to the right and it shows in the Georgia state house and senate. They were all in for Trump too, so it's apparent what drives their politics, racism, they went from blue and mixed red to solid red. When Obama became president, most racist left the democrats and went to the republicans, even the dixiecrat hold outs from the republican southern strategy. When Trump became POTUS it put the seal on their motives and intentions, it also explains the continued support for the republicans, anywhere in America, not just Georgia.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Makes me curious if it was the last remnant of the Dixiecrats pulling up the ladder behind them as they became Republicans.


It amazes me the wild, off the cuff, completely bullshit guesses you make.

It was done in the '90's when the Clinton's were in power and democrats ran the state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It amazes me the wild, off the cuff, completely bullshit guesses you make.
> 
> It was done in the '90's when the Clinton's were in power and democrats ran the state.


He didn't guess he used data to make his point and you can't seem to make an argument without hurling insults at people.

Yeah, but the trend is obvious, what terrible thing did they do to cause such a profound swing? Why hasn't it swung back as the power of black people in the democratic party increased? Looks like the the fruition of the southern strategy to me, just by looking at the data and considering the history of extreme racism in the place. It's mostly demographic changes that are leading to change, racism is still entrenched there and driving republican support. The difference now is the parties are polarized and the republicans are now a largely racist organization and the democrats are not. Something is driving these republicans towards fascism and self destruction, strong emotions like fear and hate do that.

Nobody votes for Trump in 2020 unless they are a racist, mentally unstable or an idiot. Give me a reason other than that, provided you can keep a civil tongue in your head and can handle being wrong.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> It amazes me the wild, off the cuff, completely bullshit guesses you make.
> 
> It was done in the '90's when the Clinton's were in power and democrats ran the state.


You make it seem like that was an anomaly, is that link wrong to say that Democrats held control over the state forever before it finally switched to Republicans in the 2000's?

Doesn't seem that wild of a curiosity.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> You make it seem like that was an anomaly, is that link wrong to say that Democrats held control over the state forever before it finally switched to Republicans in the 2000's?
> 
> Doesn't seem that wild of a curiosity.


The Dixiecrats existed for a matter of months back in 1948.

That was a stupid, baseless and moronic comment to make.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> The Dixiecrats existed for a matter of months back in 1948.
> 
> That was a stupid, baseless and moronic comment to make.


Really, they were not almost exclusively white men in charge of the Democratic party prior to 2000's?

Just because I don't have the correct terminology (because I am not from there and have not looked into Georgia politics, ever), and didn't just jump to the bunch of 'fucking racists running things for all time' in Georgia language, and that they realized they needed to consolidate back into the Republican party in the new millennium, doesn't mean that it is that really that hard for someone to understand what I was saying. 

You've been kind of a dick lately, you doing ok man?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Just because I don't have the correct terminology (because I am not from there and have not looked into Georgia politics, ever),


Like I said before, your complete, off the cuff bullshit. That's why you probably are unaware that if you were to use that term here today in public you would have had the ever loving shit kicked out of you by anybody that heard it.

We take the Dixiecrat reference about the same way the typical German would take being called a Nazi. If you have no idea what you're talking about, look it up first.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Like I said before, your complete, off the cuff bullshit. That's why you probably are unaware that if you were to use that term here today in public you would have had the ever loving shit kicked out of you by anybody that heard it.
> 
> We take the Dixiecrat reference about the same way the typical German would take being called a Nazi. If you have no idea what you're talking about, look it up first.


So, you did understand what I meant, but just took offense. Noted. Thank you for the grammar lesson.

Doesn't mean that if it is what you say, that the Democrats started the purging of registered people, that it was not done as a way to keep power in the Republicans hands after the more racist elements of the then Democratic party lost power. Or was it something that the Republicans used as a way to do something that the Democrats didn't realize it would be used to do (like when the Republicans used the change the Democrats made to get Obama's appointments through with 51 votes for the Trump Supreme court picks). 

Doesn't make it true either. But knowing what they did with the Southern Strategy and with Obama's picks, it does seem likely that some shenanigans were at play for the current ways it is being used.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Really, they were not almost exclusively white men in charge of the Democratic party prior to 2000's?
> 
> Just because I don't have the correct terminology (because I am not from there and have not looked into Georgia politics, ever), and didn't just jump to the bunch of 'fucking racists running things for all time' in Georgia language, and that they realized they needed to consolidate back into the Republican party in the new millennium, doesn't mean that it is that really that hard for someone to understand what I was saying.
> 
> You've been kind of a dick lately, you doing ok man?


Here, repost this since the snowflake has me on ignore, he can't stand to be wrong, hurls insults with almost every argument and is a snowflake, remind you of anybody?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How Republicans and the 'Southern Strategy' Won Over the Once Democratic South - HISTORY 

*How the ‘Party of Lincoln’ Won Over the Once Democratic South*
*Democratic defectors, known as the “Dixiecrats,” started a switch to the Republican party in a movement that was later fueled by a so-called "Southern strategy."*

The night that Democratic President Lyndon B. Johnson signed the Civil Rights Act of 1964, his special assistant Bill Moyers was surprised to find the president looking melancholy in his bedroom. Moyers later wrote that when he asked what was wrong, Johnson replied, “I think we just delivered the South to the Republican party for a long time to come.”

It may seem a crude remark to make after such a momentous occasion, but it was also an accurate prediction.

To understand some of the reasons the South went from a largely Democratic region to a primarily Republican area today, just follow the decades of debate over racial issues in the United States.

The Republican party was originally founded in the mid-1800s to oppose immigration and the spread of slavery, says David Goldfield, whose new book on American politics, The Gifted Generation: When Government Was Good, comes out in November.

“The Republican party was strictly a sectional party, meaning that it just did not exist in the South,” he says. “The South couldn’t care less about immigration.” But it did care about preserving slavery.

After the Civil War, the Democratic party’s opposition to Republican Reconstruction legislation solidified its hold on the South.

“The Democratic party came to be more than a political party in the South—it came to be a defender of a way of life,” Goldfield says. “And that way of life was the restoration as much as possible of white supremacy … The Confederate statues you see all around were primarily erected by Democrats.”

Up until the post-World War II period, the party’s hold on the region was so entrenched that Southern politicians usually couldn’t get elected unless they were Democrats. But when President Harry S. Truman, a Democratic Southerner, introduced a pro-civil rights platform at the party’s 1948 convention, a faction walked out.

These defectors, known as the “Dixiecrats,” held a separate convention in Birmingham, Alabama. There, they nominated South Carolina Governor Strom Thurmond, a staunch opposer of civil rights, to run for president on their “States’ Rights” ticket. Although Thurmond lost the election to Truman, he still won over a million popular votes.

It “was the first time since before the Civil War that the South was not solidly Democratic,” Goldfield says. “And that began the erosion of the southern influence in the Democratic party.”

After that, the majority of the South still continued to vote Democratic because it thought of the Republican party as the party of Abraham Lincoln and Reconstruction. The big break didn’t come until President Johnson, another Southern Democrat, signed the Civil Rights Act in 1964 and the Voting Rights Act in 1965.
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Doesn't mean that if it is what you say, that the Democrats started the purging of registered people, that it was not done as a way to keep power in the Republicans hands after the more racist elements of the then Democratic party lost power.


You're a very, very, very special kind of stupid, aren't you?

It was done *IN THE MID 90's, NOT NEARLY A CENTURY AGO* to try to get rid of republican voters because republican voters were very well known for not being the sharpest knife in the drawer. Democrats figured that by implementing the "use it or lose it" voting rights act, that they would quietly be able to purge tons of republicans from the voter rolls and maintain power.

It didn't work.

The bullshit you're talking about took place 70 years ago and has absolutely ZERO bearing on it.

But why am I not surprised? You stated clearly that you have no idea what you're talking about, have never researched anything and are just talking out of your ass making it up as you go along.

Edit to add: The republicans are now using the exact same act for the exact same thing. Guess what? It didn't work for them either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

Dixiecrat has become a generic term used for both voters and politicians in the south who switched party affiliations from democrat to republican because of racism. It is a multigenerational process that has accelerated in recent years. Obama's election and finally Trump's completed the purge in each party and today it is complete polarization. Back a few decades ago a lot of people voted like their daddy and there was more political inertia, change took longer, communications technology changed that. Over time many words are recontextualized and Dixiecrat was one of them, it represented an opposition to military integration in 1948 and the civil rights act was another milestone, so was Nixon's southern strategy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2020)

Dixiecrats were alive and well into the late 70s and 80s when they switched parties and became asshole Republicans. Still assholes, just changed party.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Dixiecrats were alive and well into the late 70s and 80s when they switched parties and became asshole Republicans.


Name one Georgia democrat that became a republican in the 70's or 80's.

Next, you'll be telling me Jimmy Carter is a racist republican.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here, repost this since the snowflake has me on ignore, he can't stand to be wrong, hurls insults with almost every argument and is a snowflake, remind you of anybody?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How Republicans and the 'Southern Strategy' Won Over the Once Democratic South - HISTORY
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. It is helpful.
https://www.history.com/news/how-the-party-of-lincoln-won-over-the-once-democratic-south



TacoMac said:


> You're a very, very, very special kind of stupid, aren't you?
> 
> It was done *IN THE MID 90's, NOT NEARLY A CENTURY AGO* to try to get rid of republican voters because republican voters were very well known for not being the sharpest knife in the drawer. Democrats figured that by implementing the "use it or lose it" voting rights act, that they would quietly be able to purge tons of republicans from the voter rolls and maintain power.
> 
> ...


You read that in what I said? I think you should reread it, because I didn't say that it happened nearly a century ago.

You are wrong in your thinking that the Southern Strategy was a one time thing that stopped, it was a long term game plan.

Whatever is going on with you man, I hope you work it out.

I have a lot of respect for your understanding of history and the law.
https://allongeorgia.com/georgia-state-politics/voter-roll-purging-it-was-a-democrat-backed-initiative-from-2-decades-ago/



> The General Election from November 6th is officially over, but concerns over voter roll purging and claims of wrongful disposition from the rolls due to politics remain at the top of the list of pundit talking points.
> 
> So is it true? What does the law say? How much discretion does the Secretary of State’s Office have? Who was behind the initiative to amend the voter roll laws in the first place?
> 
> ...


I am sorry though I am not swayed by your hostility. I don't think it is a coincidence that the Republicans were able to take over the state shortly after this was pushed through after Democrats running the state totally prior to it's enactment. And that this is the same bullshit games that the Republicans have been doing to keep power in the hands of the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda as long as possible.

Consolidating power under the Republican banner so their TV and Radio hate mongers (and later with internet trolling) can attack the Democrats and not get their messaging all confused in a state like Georgia.



TacoMac said:


> Name one Georgia democrat that became a republican in the 70's or 80's.
> 
> Next, you'll be telling me Jimmy Carter is a racist republican.


Why would they have to 'become' a Republican, when they could just retire their seat when a Republican was ready to take it over?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow. Just wow. Welcome to ignore you ignorant wretch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

Dixiecrat is no longer about the movement in 1948. It is a re contextualized word used to describe any voter or politician who changed party affiliation in the south because of racism. It became much easier to get elected a republican in the south after 1965 and easier still after Nixon's southern strategy. There used to be a lot of white democrat's in Alabama, what happened to them all? Did they die off? Ditto for Georgia, half the place is filled with people driven to the point of insanity by racism. How the fuck can you explain the support for Trump otherwise, except by profound stupidity.

Most people here know about Strom Thurman and the original Dixiecrats, rebellious democrats, because even in 1948 nobody in the old confederacy could conceive of voting for a republican.

Making such an idiotic argument means you'd be still calling the stuff you bought at a hardware store, hardware and not the things you buy a computer store.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Wow. Just wow. Welcome to ignore you ignorant wretch.










I guess I am assuming you meant me, which I could be wrong, which seems to really fire you up for some reason.

If not, outside of any insults you had something to point to that I am mistaken about feel free to let me know. Because at this point you really haven't said much to make me think it wasn't just another scam that benefits the Republican party this millennium.


For anyone curious why @TacoMac is so mad at me, it seems like it started here:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-has-trump-done-to-this-country.1018837/post-16016902


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2020)

Donald wants to screw Mitch, that's what this is about, this makes Mitch look like a fool and Nancy looks pleased. Nothing she can do about it, except try and get more help for people, any delay is not her fault, it's Mitch's and Donald's.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump demands bigger stimulus checks in Covid relief bill (cnbc.com)

*Trump calls Covid relief bill unsuitable and demands Congress add bigger stimulus payments*

KEY POINTS

President Donald Trump, in a stunning Tuesday night tweet, called the $900 billion Covid relief bill passed by Congress an unsuitable “disgrace.”
He urged lawmakers to make a number of changes to the measure, including bigger direct payments to individuals and families.
House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, one of Trump’s political arch enemies, agreed with his call for $2,000 payments.
Trump did not threaten a veto. He had been expected to sign the legislation into law, along with a $1.4 trillion spending bill to keep the government open. Congress passed the measure with veto-proof majorities.
President Donald Trump, in a stunning Tuesday night tweet, called the $900 billion Covid relief bill passed by Congress an unsuitable “disgrace” and urged lawmakers to make a number of changes to the measure, including bigger direct payments to individuals and families.

Trump also suggested that his administration might be the “next administration,” despite his loss to President-elect Joe Biden.

The relief legislation passed by Congress on Monday was negotiated in part by a senior Trump administration official, Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin. Trump himself had been absent from the talks since before the election. Lawmakers went home for the holidays after passing the bill.

The president’s tweet, which included a video of him discussing what he considers the bill’s many flaws, including funding headed overseas, came less than 24 hours after the Senate passed the measure. The foreign aid provisions are part of a $1.4 trillion measure to keep the government funded, which was paired with the Covid relief bill.

Trump did not threaten a veto in the video, and he had been expected to sign the legislation into law, along with the bill to keep the government open. The legislation passed both houses of Congress with veto-proof majorities.

“I am asking Congress to amend this bill and increase the ridiculously low $600 to $2,000, or $4,000 for a couple,” Trump said in the video.

In another jarring twist, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, one of Trump’s political arch enemies, agreed with his call for $2,000 payments. “Democrats are ready to bring this to the Floor this week by unanimous consent. Let’s do it!” she tweeted.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't know what too say.
The fucking Republicans have been fucking around for 7 months & now this is their COVID-19 relief package.
$600 direct aid to individuals & a supplementary $300 addition to to unemployment insurance for a mere 11 weeks.
What the fuck!!!!!
That's it?
We are fucking Doomed.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

went to drain the main vain for my landlord and checked my bank account since i pay in advance- unemployment postponed

okay @Jimdamick time for what tics you off

now dear landlords you know who is doing this to you- my last 3 checks were $0 and no reason why i shouldn't have received my benefits as a result of loss of job from the Trump Plague.

this is how they control you by controlling our cash flow and you want to rip the front door off your tenants unit?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2020)

If the 25th Amendment can’t be used with this fascist bastard that in beyond fucking nuts, it can never be used. This prick pardon mass murderers.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If the 25th Amendment can’t be used with this fascist bastard that in beyond fucking nuts, it can never be used. This prick pardon mass murderers.


I would love to see a scenario that if the congress needs to all fly back to avoid a shut down, they also vote on removing Trump.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> If the 25th Amendment can’t be used with this fascist bastard that in beyond fucking nuts, it can never be used. This prick pardon mass murderers.


To use it you have to have the Senate. This goes back to the impeachment that I told everybody would never work and it didn't. All it would do is waste time and money.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Makes me curious if it was the last remnant of the Dixiecrats pulling up the ladder behind them as they became Republicans.
> https://ballotpedia.org/Georgia_State_Senate
> View attachment 4775013


he hates me too if it makes you feel any better.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> To use it you have to have the Senate. This goes back to the impeachment that I told everybody would never work and it didn't. All it would do is waste time and money.


you are correct on needing the Senate.

as for impeach he needed to be called out regardless of removal which has never happened in our history. 

but just because it hasn't happened doesn't mean you don't try.

besides we'll get the money back once we're able to rescind the 'tax cut' ('so they can keep more of *their* money')


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't know what too say.
> The fucking Republicans have been fucking around for 7 months & now this is their COVID-19 relief package.
> $600 direct aid to individuals & a supplementary $300 addition to to unemployment insurance for a mere 11 weeks.
> What the fuck!!!!!
> ...


today's fvckery is my unemployment says 'postponed' and hasn't paid me in 3 weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2020)

The magic formula has been distilled down to it's essence and you will see it in action in Georgia. The 1% have learned with Donald that if they get the republicans to blow the dog whistle into the bull horn they can do anything they want. The morons are fighting tooth and nail in Georgia to cut their own throat's, all that is required is a vague promise to keep the brown folks down, or better yet, "make them go away". They are voting for and supporting two of the most corrupt examples for senate now, most of those who are supporting them will be fucked by them.

The republicans in office work for the rich and their own power, many are corrupt and before long all of them will be. Just look at the kinds of politicians the most racist districts and states vomit up. People run who are under criminal indictment and win election, the Texas AG is a good example as are the three corrupt clowns Trump just pardoned. Electing criminals and obviously corrupt criminals and liars is nothing new for the GOP. Look at Mitch McConnell's election FFS, 90% of those who voted for Mitch were fucked by Mitch and will continue to be fucked by Mitch, he works for the 1% only and it is blindingly obvious. But Mitch knows all the dog whistles too and that's what matters to his voters, except for a miniscule fraction, they are only concerned about not paying taxes.

It's how America went from a democratic society to a feudal one, ruled by a King, a house of Lords (the senate) a 3 million peers of the realm (oligarchy) who are served by 320 million serfs. The King will soon be dead, but unless the house of Lords is defeated nothing will change and the president will be powerless. The peers of the realm will use pocket change to sway millions with disinformation and bullshit, the magic formula of Lord Rupert discovered many years ago will be used. Blow the dog whistle subtlety into the bullhorn to attract the fear driven suckers and simpletons, then feed them socially divisive bullshit. If no issues exist, create them, prayer in schools, abortion, gay rights, teaching the evils of science, unelected bureaucrats, activist judges and of course GUNS, it's really about racism, these are just proxies.

They cannot use the N word or be overtly racist, even their supporters know this, doing that stuff can cost their voters their jobs and businesses in modern America. Things need to go underground, or at least under the surface, some won't even tell pollsters how they will vote and lie about it. However you will know them by their actions and votes are actions, words are often false, but actions betray intentions better than words. Few things drive such intentions and motivate such action, hate and fear top a short list followed by greed.

Next it will be Qanon that will absorb the masses while their pockets are emptied until they are enslaved. Tax cuts solve all problems and make it difficult to even form a community, much less a caring sharing one. Individual rights above all else, libertarianism is popular in America and nowhere else, individual rights, if you are white that is, if you are black you get shot. Racism and bigotry hold them together or suck them into false narratives, socialism is not about socialism, it is about racism and not forming sharing caring communities with those the fear, hate and despise. They cannot form a country with them either, though they are concentrated in the south, they now inhabit rural America too. Not too many brown folks in the country, most live in the big cities and towns.

Wonder why they no longer respect the military or honor veterans? Simple, the armed forces are full of brown people and it operates as a meritocracy and has been a social leader since 1948 progressing faster than American society. Most of these racist fucks can't get into the army, except when there's a war and uncle Sam needs warm bodies. Most won't join the military, they join militias, you don't need to take orders from a black female sergeant there. Why do you think they don't give a fuck about hospitals and medical workers and NYC turned them in to heroes? Many of the medical experts, doctors and nurses they see on TV being worked to death are brown people or Muslims etc and they don't give a fuck about "those people".


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> he hates me too if it makes you feel any better.


It is the holidays, we are in the middle of a pandemic, and a attempted coup, all the trolling is really picking up, and since (I'm pretty sure he said he did anyways) he lives in Georgia, I am guessing he is getting hit especially hard.

It is inevitable that a lot of people will freak out for one reason or another. 

Besides this and him being upset that I don't trust the reason behind the warrant against the data scientist in Florida, I am not sure what else is going on with his anger towards me, but it happens.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/police-interactions.994222/post-15985376


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

good, i'm tired of the shit cops do.









Black man, 71, was held at gunpoint naked outside home during suspect search, lawsuit says


What took place at DeVane’s house would never happen in a rich white neighborhood, the man's attorney claimed.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> good, i'm tired of the shit cops do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a messed up story. I can't believe the cop that told the guy next time he shouldn't sleep naked.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is the holidays, we are in the middle of a pandemic, and a attempted coup, all the trolling is really picking up, and since (I'm pretty sure he said he did anyways) he lives in Georgia, I am guessing he is getting hit especially hard.
> 
> It is inevitable that a lot of people will freak out for one reason or another.
> 
> ...


tbh i agree with most everything he says and 'like'..i'm probably on his ignore anyway..a shame to shut out voices in which you just disagree with..we're here to debate and if he won't debate me? it always goes back to fear and anger..other than posting, i don't know this person either.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Isn't that a messed up story. I can't believe the cop that told the guy next time he shouldn't sleep naked.


people are sick including cops and after that shit, they go home to their families- did you know they test out psychologically as criminal?


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 23, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> people are sick including cops and after that they go home to their families- did you know they test out psychologically as criminal?


We really do do a shit job with mental health. It might just be that our societies are just getting to the point to realize this enough to actually start trying to do something about it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 23, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I don't know what too say.
> The fucking Republicans have been fucking around for 7 months & now this is their COVID-19 relief package.
> $600 direct aid to individuals & a supplementary $300 addition to to unemployment insurance for a mere 11 weeks.
> What the fuck!!!!!
> ...


As long as racism keeps you 320 million serfs serving 3 million lords. Next it will be Qanon that will become the most important issue in American politics and of course gun rights. Everything else is unimportant compared to the "unborn" and I expect it will be the rights of the "undead" who will become important one day. Of course the dastardly stolen election will be a big issue for millions in 2024. Unless you win the senate and they cut the fucks off at the knees by destroying their domestic disinformation networks. Even indicting them with mass murder or related charges pertaining to their covid coverage, they are as guilty as Trump, they ignored the experts too.

James the democrats are going to need to get very aggressive if you take the senate an all out push to destroy the disinformation networks and hate radio. You need to have more respect for your citizens than to let an open sewer flow into their homes and on their radios. If necessary your NATO and EU allies can ban facebook, twitter and even Youtube along with all other American social media platforms, we might have to do what you won't or can't.

Joes AG needs to bring back several thousand retired FBI agents to investigate every member of congress for corruption and go after everything. HR1 on steroids is just the beginning, make gerrymandering a federal crime and give the states one year to redistrict or indictments will be forth coming along with mandatory minimum sentences, the same goes with conspiracy to suppress the vote. They need to go all out on these fucks and exploit electoral wins fully, use the power if they are lucky enough to get it to defend and protect the constitution, by taking the constitution to it's very limits.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> It is the holidays, we are in the middle of a pandemic, and a attempted coup, all the trolling is really picking up, and since (I'm pretty sure he said he did anyways) he lives in Georgia, I am guessing he is getting hit especially hard.
> 
> It is inevitable that a lot of people will freak out for one reason or another.
> 
> ...


maybe he doesn't like white people.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 23, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> We really do do a shit job with mental health. It might just be that our societies are just getting to the point to realize this enough to actually start trying to do something about it.


ronnie raygun took mental health away and made cops the paramilitary multi-taskers that they are today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 23, 2020)

He is a madman. 

Trump vetoes massive defense bill despite overwhelming GOP support








Trump's veto of massive defense bill sets up possible override vote next week


President Donald Trump on Wednesday vetoed the sweeping defense bill that both chambers of Congress recently passed by veto-proof majorities, setting up what could be the first veto override of his presidency, which would pit members of his own party against him.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 23, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> He is a madman


hahahahah. hardly. he's got the mental capacity of a 7 to 11 yr old and this is a temper tantrum. this is always about him all the time.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2020)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 23, 2020)

*Giuliani told to prepare for 'imminent' legal action from Dominion Voting Systems .... *insert laughter  *

Attorneys Tom Clare and Megan Meier from Clare Lock LLP, a law firm that specializes in defamation cases, sent letters on Wednesday to President Trump's personal attorney Rudy Giuliani and White House counsel Pat Cipollone warning them of "*imminent*" legal action on behalf of Dominion Voting Systems, CNN reports.

Giuliani and Cipollone were also reportedly told to preserve all documents related to Dominion, which has been at the heart of presidential election vote rigging conspiracy theories. The request was vast and reportedly includes records of communications between Trump and any White House employee with Rudy Giuliani, or attorneys Sidney Powell, Jenna Ellis, and Lin Wood. Ellis and Giuliani have worked on the Trump campaign's longshot effort to overturn the presidential election results in an official capacity, while Powell and Wood have technically done so independently.

Separately on Wednesday, a Dominion executive filed a defamation lawsuit against the Trump campaign and several conservative media personalities and outlets. And CNN reported last week that the campaign's legal team was already instructing staffers to hold on to documents related to Dominion and Powell in anticipation of legal action.

There is no evidence to support the claims by Trump allies about Dominion, or any widespread voter fraud in the 2020 election. Read more at CNN.

Expect more liquid dripping from his sharpie hair coloring .....


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 23, 2020)

They (Dominion) have already filed and Giuliani is named as a co defendant alongside the Trump campaign, OAN, Newsmax and others. 

He's screwed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 24, 2020)

Watch Chris Cuomo speak the truth about the 45th POTUS.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would they attack *their* power stations? + aren't they nuclear reactors?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 24, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Watch Chris Cuomo speak the truth about the 45th POTUS.


too bad those that need to hear don't listen to CNN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

Here in Canada we won the war on Christmas long ago and have reverted to heathenism.
So happy multicultural mid winter solstice! May your Yule log burn brightly! We celebrate the longer days ahead and the passing of the darkest day. So Season's Greetings, fuck that ethnocentric Merry Christmas bullshit! 

I wonder how many desperate Trump supporters are saying, "I didn't think he would fuck ME before Christmas!". The normal folks aren't really surprised by this shit, perhaps shocked a bit, but not really surprised, Nancy expected it and was ready with the $2k offer.

Here is Donald's Christmas gift to America, the destruction of the republican senate, maybe.

For anybody left out there who thinks Donald is some kind of Machiavellian genius, I'll leave you with this thought. If Donald had got the $2,000 in covid relief to the people before the election, he could have won it. It's just one more way Donald fucked up and lost an election he could have easily won, even after fucking up on covid and openly trying to fuck up the mail in vote for months before the election. If he even came close, the republicans would have helped him steal the rest, but he was too stupid for that. Imagine if he had just a tiny bit more brains or the right kind of help, another 4 years of Trump would finish off America, as a world power, a prosperous country and a free one with the rule of law. If he had the senate at his back again it would be the end of America, unless the house started locking up assholes for ten year sentences by the hundreds or even thousands. Then it would be the end of the house majority.


----------



## topcat (Dec 24, 2020)

Pezydint Chaos.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

topcat said:


> Pezydint Chaos.


*Some Christmas eve thoughts on America*

Mitch timed his own suicide perfectly. Trump won't lose a vote over this shit, if the election were re run on Jan 20th the stupid cunts in the bread lines would still vote for him. There are probably millions of his hardcore base willing to kill to keep him in power too! There might even be enough morons in Georgia who will stay home, not because Trump is fucking them and the country, but because they believe the election was rigged and stolen from Donald. It's about the only hope you have now, the rift opened up between the King and the head of the house of Lords. The peasants can starve in the struggle for power and supremacy inside the GOP.

Mitch delayed this bill just long enough for Donald to fuck the country, he knows the calendar and he knows Trump, his majority was his to lose. Not to worry though, none of this should matter to the racist republican base, they only see in black and white. There might be enough Trumpers upset in Georgia to swing the balance of fate though. After Donald is gone the racists will be back to fight the war on Christmas and support Qanon. Mitch and the republicans will be there to pander to them while serving the super rich with more tax cuts, the solution to all problems. If they have to spend money, let it be for corporate welfare or useless excessive military spending. A billion per plane and a few million for cyber security, after all the Russians are their allies and it would be bad manners to deny them access to your computer systems.

Yep, the war on Christmas, Qanon, Jesus (again), the unborn and probably the undead soon enough, LBGQT in what bathrooms, SOCIALISM, GUNS, states rights, election reform, or anything else that can be made into an all consuming "important issue". The domestic disinformation network and hate radio will rewrite history for tens of millions of Americans. Then there will be the church of Cheeto Jesus and they will be an important group who must be pandered to as well and the appropriate noises made in the media for them. Any con at all will do, just as long as it involves "getting" the brown folks and triggering the libs.

Donald should run to the right of them and openly advocate "cleansing" America of all the brown folks and foreigners, deport them all, or set up "concentration camps" (death camps) for them". A true MAGA party that gets right to the core issue for the base and that would take Donald's base out of the republican party. How many could Donald gather to his new banner? 20% or maybe 40% of the republican base, there are 72 million of them and Donald could skim off a lot of cash from 20 or 30 million moral failures consumed by fear and hate. Dillion Roof (A popular Trump pardon there) could supply their slogan, "They are taking over!".

Sounds kinda wild and stupid doesn't it, but is it really that far from the truth? Anybody care to argue or discuss any of the above as being outside the realm of possibility, provided you don't win the senate. Win the senate and things could change of course, since we make the future happen or are a victim of it. Win the senate and sit on your hands while you await Trump #2 running on a Qanon platform feed by a domestic disinformation network. Don't go after domestic terrorists either, you don't need good people to run your elections, they won't volunteer for hundreds of death threats and their homes being fire bombed next election. It might be best not to offend the "rights" of some white good old boys having a "little fun".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

*Let's talk about the Trump vs McConnell contest....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2020)

Meet Attorney Powell’s “ secret “ witness presented as a former intelligence contractor with insights on a foreign conspiracy to subvert democracy....... 

Powell told courts that the witness is an expert who could show that overseas corporations helped shift votes to President-elect Joe Biden. The witness’s *identity must be concealed from the public, Powell has said, to protect her “reputation, professional career and personal safety.”*
The Washington Post identified the witness by determining that portions of her affidavit match, sometimes verbatim, a blog post that the *pro-Trump podcaster Terpsichore Maras-Lindeman *published in November 2019. In an interview, Maras-Lindeman confirmed that she wrote the affidavit and said she viewed it as her contribution to a fight against the theft of the election.



A grift queen known to use multiple aliases and social security numbers and created exaggerated online résumés as part of what they called “a persistent effort . . . *to deceive others*.”

Now powell’s reputation , career and strength of judgement are called into question as her reliance on this known fraudster is now revealed .Maras-Lindeman, 42, served in the Navy for less than a year more than two decades ago and has said she worked later as a government contractor and part-time interpreter. She has identified herself as a “trained cryptolinguist.”

Yeah ... sure.

She has been found guilty of violating consumer protection laws by, among other things, misspending money she raised and soliciting donations while misrepresenting her experience and education. He ordered her to pay more than $25,000.

Make Jails and Capital Punishment great again.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas to RUDY : The Red Nosed Meathead


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Merry Christmas to RUDY : The Red Nosed Meathead
> 
> View attachment 4777320View attachment 4777321View attachment 4777322


Will Rudy's pardon cover the destruction of evidence used in a law suit? I depends when he deleted the files I guess, but he will need professional help for that. Rudy should know that hitting delete won't do and emails exist on servers too and are notoriously difficult to delete, even Gmail or other web based email platforms.

This suit is just by one person, his company is still gearing up for the big one and will go after OAN, Foxnews and Newsmax for billions. These companies were liabled and defamed, their global reputations ruined along with their business model. If this gets in front of a jury it could wipe out OAN and Newsmax.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2020)

It's all about market share 10 years down the road.

*China grants more trademark approvals for Ivanka Trump firm - including voting machines*
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-usa-ivanka-idUSKCN1NB0TL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> It's all about market share 10 years down the road.
> 
> *China grants more trademark approvals for Ivanka Trump firm - including voting machines*
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-usa-ivanka-idUSKCN1NB0TL


The Trump brand of voting machines will become standard, in places like Russia or wherever the votes need to be changed for "political" purposes. Vlad himself will endorse them and make ads to sell them! Nothing says integrity like the TRUMP brand! She should import some custom orange jump suits for the family, she will need to make a fashion statement in state prison. They say federal time is much easier time than state time, conditions are much better in a federal prison than in a state one. They might have trouble extraditing her and Jared from Israel though, cause I figure that's where Jared is going after the election even with his federal pardon. They must be stuffing as much money into trust funds as they can to protect themselves from the lawsuits.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 25, 2020)

Yea, this is reality


----------



## Beehive (Dec 25, 2020)

I wish Trump would water my plants next go around. As much shit as he takes. I'm going to have to water my own plants. 



Dammit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2020)

Here is King Clorox and Malaria expressing Christmas wishes ...... *Hurls into trashcan 

Wondering how many religious crosses , paintings and rosaries just suddenly burst into flame ....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342201569660588032
But KARMA is coming ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 25, 2020)

Beehive said:


> I wish Trump would water my plants next go around. As much shit as he takes. I'm going to have to water my own plants.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit.


*Beehive*
New Member · From Null
Joined Yesterday at 8:19 PM
Well at least you posted a few times to the grow sections to get enough likes to post memes. Real quick into politics with the neutral post, someone will unjustly accuse you of being a Trump supporter. You will respond that both sides are the same... 

Give us a list of your previous socks, since we've no doubt been introduced. It usually takes a long time for an actual new member to get to politics on this site, most folks don't even know there's a politics section.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, this is reality


 Fuck that Loser .... Vlad put his pansy ass on silent ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 25, 2020)

Stinks of far right lunatics ... hopefully not a precursor to more militia mayhem .


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2020)

Go read some of the Q stuff going around about the bombing, it's unhinged.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 27, 2020)

Robert Reich, the former Secretary of Labor under Bill Clinton penned this piece today
Americans’ acceptance of Trump’s behavior will be his vilest legacy (yahoo.com)
"Most of the 74,222,957 Americans who voted to re-elect Donald Trump – 46.8%of the votes cast in the 2020 presidential election – don’t hold Trump accountable for what he’s done to America.
Their acceptance of Trump’s behavior will be his vilest legacy"
What can you say/do about that?
Almost a full half of the country approve of, or like/admire Trump?
WTF?
I alway's knew that I was wired wrong/didn't really fit in, but Jesus fucking Christ, I never thought that there were that many Americans that would truly/actually worship a person like Donald J Trump.
It makes no sense to me at all, but, then again, I'm just a Hippie/Stoner/Socialist/Loser, so what the fuck do I know?
Absolutely nothing, apparently


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 27, 2020)

One of the worst things about holidays is that I feel bound to reconnect with family members who I just really don't want to connect with ever again.

This Christmas I learned that two of my family members have gotten sucked into Qanon through the back door of #savethechildren. I fully expected this as they are of limited intellectual capacity, have exhibited poor judgement more often than not, and I started to hear them babbling Qisms some time back.

Anyway, I started to look into some of this bullshit and was really struck by the fact that Trump has done nothing about the fictional 800,000 American children that are eaten annually by satan worshipers and has actually scaled back the prosecution of child abusers.

The last four years of Trump kissing Putin's ass and doing everything he can to achieve Putin's objectives against this country strongly suggest to me that Putin has the goods on Trump - and I mean something way worse than a pee pee recording. That, coupled with the focus of these people of accusing those who stand against them of partaking in ritual satanic child abuse (a well known Trumpist tactic of accusing your opponents of that which he is guilty of) makes me think that it is pretty likely that the sword Putin is holding over Trump's head involves a child.

Maybe someday we will find out.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One of the worst things about holidays is that I feel bound to reconnect with family members who I just really don't want to connect with ever again.
> 
> This Christmas I learned that two of my family members have gotten sucked into Qanon through the back door of #savethechildren. I fully expected this as they are of limited intellectual capacity, have exhibited poor judgement more often than not, and I started to hear them babbling Qisms some time back.
> 
> ...


Im sorry you're dealing with that with your family too man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trumpist tactic of accusing your opponents of that which he is guilty of) makes me think that it is pretty likely that the sword Putin is holding over Trump's head involves a child.


Yep, a Moscow hotel room (movie studio) and I doubt drugs were required to loosen his inhabitations. Donald would have laughed off a mere sex tape, but sex with a minor in Russia is a crime in the USA and would have blown him right out of the water. He has no shame, so it has to be something along those lines, his history with his daughter and with Jeffery Epstein indicates this might be the thing Vlad has on him. Mere morality is not the main issue with Trump, illegality is and the near instant nature of consequences in these matters.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2020)

This guy worked on The Apprentice for years.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343202475076067330


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2020)

Noel is the one that let the cat out of the bag that tRUmp has worn diapers for many years and shit himself on set all the time. The nickname for the guy on set that would have to clean him up was "WETWIPE".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

captainmorgan said:


> This guy worked on The Apprentice for years.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343202475076067330


That could be all there is to it, perhaps the Russians do have some shit on him, but Donald doesn't need much motivation to throw anybody under the bus. The only way he will sign the bail out and government funding bills, is if someone points out the contributions for his "stop the steal" con will drop off as the rubes starve to death. Maybe if he figures the cash from the suckers will drop off by a few million a week because of it, he might sign it, but that would be the only reason.

I figured he was laundering Russian money since the collapse of the USSR


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 27, 2020)

Unemployment benefits for millions of Americans struggling to make ends meet lapsed overnight as President Donald Trump refused to sign an end-of-year COVID relief and spending bill that had been considered a done deal before his sudden objections.
The fate of the bipartisan package remained in limbo Sunday as Trump continued to demand larger COVID relief checks and complained about “pork” spending. Without the widespread funding provided by the massive measure, a government shutdown would occur when money runs out at 12:01 a.m. Tuesday.
“It’s a chess game and we are pawns,” said Lanetris Haines, a self-employed single mother of three in South Bend, Indiana, who stood to lose her $129 weekly jobless benefit unless Trump signed the package into law or succeeded in his improbable quest for changes.
Washington has been reeling since Trump turned on the deal after it had won sweeping approval in both houses of Congress and after the White House had assured Republican leaders that Trump would support it.
Instead, he assailed the bill's plan to provide $600 COVID relief checks to most Americans — insisting it should be $2,000. House Republicans swiftly rejected that idea during a rare Christmas Eve session. But Trump has not been swayed in spite of the nation being in the grip of a pandemic.
“I simply want to get our great people $2000, rather than the measly $600 that is now in the bill," Trump tweeted Saturday from Palm Beach, Florida, where he is spending the holiday. “Also, stop the billions of dollars in ‘pork.’”
President-elect Joe Biden called on Trump to sign the bill immediately as the midnight Saturday deadline neared for two federal programs providing unemployment aid.
“It is the day after Christmas, and millions of families don’t know if they’ll be able to make ends meet because of President Donald Trump’s refusal to sign an economic relief bill approved by Congress with an overwhelming and bipartisan majority," Biden said in a statement. He accused Trump of an “abdication of responsibility” that has “devastating consequences."
“I’ve been talking to people who are scared they’re going to be kicked out from their homes, during the Christmas holidays, and still might be if we don’t sign this bill,’’ said Rep. Debbie Dingell, a Michigan Democrat.
Lauren Bauer, a fellow in economic studies at the Brookings Institution, has calculated that 11 million people would lose aid from the programs immediately without additional relief; millions more would exhaust other unemployment benefits within weeks.
Andrew Stettner, an unemployment insurance expert and senior fellow at the Century Foundation think tank, said the number may be closer to 14 million because joblessness has spiked since Thanksgiving.
“All these folks and their families will suffer if Trump doesn’t sign the damn bill,’’ Heidi Shierholz, director of policy at the liberal Economic Policy Institute, tweeted Wednesday.
How and when people would be affected by the lapse depended on the state they lived in, the program they were relying on and when they applied for benefits. In some states, people on regular unemployment insurance would continue to receive payments under a program that extends benefits when the jobless rate surpassed a certain threshold, Stettner said.
About 9.5 million people, however, had been relying on the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program that expired altogether Saturday. That program made unemployment insurance available to freelancers, gig workers and others who were normally not eligible. After receiving their last checks, those recipients would not be able to file for more aid, Stettner said.
They were people like Earl McCarthy, a father of four who lives in South Fulton, Georgia, and had been relying on unemployment since losing his job as a sales representative for a luxury senior living community. He said he would be left with no income by the second week of January if Trump refused to sign the bill.
McCarthy said he already burned through much of his savings as he waited five months to begin receiving about $350 a week in unemployment benefits.
“The entire experience was horrifying," said McCarthy. "I shudder to think if I had not saved anything or had an emergency fund through those five months, where would we have been?”
He added, “It’s going to be difficult if the president doesn’t sign this bill.”
The bill, which was in Florida awaiting Trump's signature, would also activate a weekly $300 federal supplement to unemployment payments.
Sharon Shelton Corpening had been hoping the extra help would allow her 83-year-old mother, with whom she lives, to stop eating into her social security payments to make their $1,138 rent.
Corpening, who lives in the Atlanta area, had launched a freelance content strategy business that was just taking off before the pandemic hit, prompting several of her contracts to fall through. She was receiving about $125 a week under the pandemic unemployment program and says she would be unable to pay her bills in about a month. This, despite her temporary work for the U.S. Census and as an elections poll worker.
“On the brink,” Corpening, who lobbies for Unemployment Action, a project launched by the Center for Popular Democracy to fight for relief, said of her predicament. “One more month, if that. Then, I run out of everything.”
In addition to the unemployment benefits that have already lapsed, Trump's continued refusal to sign the bill would lead to the expiration of eviction protections and put on hold a new round of subsidies for hard-hit businesses, restaurants and theaters, as well as money for cash-starved transit systems and for vaccine distribution.
The relief was also attached to a $1.4 trillion government funding bill to keep the federal government operating through September, which would mean that failing to sign it by Tuesday would trigger a federal shutdown.

I think this song is appropriate/fits
Happy New Year & may God save us from Trump







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343210416059670531


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 27, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One of the worst things about holidays is that I feel bound to reconnect with family members who I just really don't want to connect with ever again.
> 
> This Christmas I learned that two of my family members have gotten sucked into Qanon through the back door of #savethechildren. I fully expected this as they are of limited intellectual capacity, have exhibited poor judgement more often than not, and I started to hear them babbling Qisms some time back.
> 
> ...


I think it’s something to do with children too. He was friends with Epstein so I wouldn’t be surprised if he is on film with young girls in a Moscow hotel.

I’d also be willing to bet the trumpers would give him a pass on this too.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2020)

I imagine he killed them after they laughed at his tiny misshapen penis.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2020)

Child sex and laundering Russian money for years.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 27, 2020)

I haven't seen anything to make me think that the Katie Johnson thing is not legit. Getting dropped just before the 2016 election. Trump surrounding himself with the people behind Epstein's connections to government officials/lawyers was too suspicious. 

http://thememoryhole2.org/blog/doe-v-trump




Two years after Trump was rubbing elbows with the child molester.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 27, 2020)

"Mike Pence you repressed joyless would-be witchfinder. Each time that you spoke you always looked like you were straining to expel an enormous bolus of your own hypocrisy from your clenched sphincter.

Betsy DeVos you blandly foolish soulless entitled child-stealing witch, rotting like a corpse inside your Chanel suit.

Kayleigh McEnenay, you evacuated husk of a mean-girl cheerleader, the cavity where your heart once was pumped full of spite and moronic lies.

Bill Barr you vast pompous pus-filled bladder of casuistry, you are an enemy of justice, bloated with resentment and cruelty, wobbling like a jelly at the feet of the oligarchs.

Jared Kushner you vacuous dainty preening overpromoted nub of mediocrity, squeezed like an entitled smear of toothpaste into a silk suit bought with tear-stained dollars wrung out of the suffering tenants of your slum apartments.

Ivanka Trump you monstrous slug of vanity, you infantile ninny so marinaded in self-regard that in your pea brain you believe that we ought to love you for your crimes.

Mike Pompeo, you bubble, you booby, you flatulent zero, that roiling in your ample guts that you mistake for world shaking significance is just the acid reflux of irrelevancy.

Don Junior, you scabrous single-nostriled unloved elephant-murdering human wreckage, vibrating with bitterness and impotent rage at all the opportunities you’ve squandered.


Interlude: all you staffers and interns, so eager to crunch your way in your shiny new work shoes over the bodies of the poor and powerless, I smite you and cast you out one by one.


Eric Trump, you pallid clammy suppurating nocturnal semi-human grub, your absence of charisma is your only notable trait and the act of flushing you from memory will so be smooth and painless that in a month people will find it hard to picture your moon face.

Rudy Giuliani, you capering cartoonish skull-faced bag of graft and corruption, too stupid even to ask who’s pulling your strings just so long as you can cake your crusty face in tv make-up and clack your jaw at a camera.

And of course Stephen Miller, you weeping pustule upon the social body, you dreg, you homunculus, you noxious slime felched from the gaping cavity of Jim Crow, one day may you find yourself walking barefoot across hot sand, desperate for water, crying for your missing child.

With that I'll rest a while, and go to find a street corner to dance on."

…..Hari Kunzru


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> "Mike Pence you repressed joyless would-be witchfinder. Each time that you spoke you always looked like you were straining to expel an enormous bolus of your own hypocrisy from your clenched sphincter.
> 
> Betsy DeVos you blandly foolish soulless entitled child-stealing witch, rotting like a corpse inside your Chanel suit.
> 
> ...


They will be prosecuted, you don't do this shit to America and get away with it. If Joe Biden wants to immediately lose most of his support and all of his self respect, he will instruct his AG to give Donald and the rest a free pass. He would be as guilty of obstructing justice as Trump and validate Trump's claims with his base, Trump can claim it was all fake and they couldn't prosecute him because he was innocent. If Biden wants to break America in spirit and in law, he will tell his AG to make it all "disappear like magic". 

The pardons will be challenged, or better yet, Joe could revoke Trump's self pardon and if the SCOTUS said he could do it, then the DOJ could recommend whose pardon he should revoke next. The justices have yet to rule on any aspect of pardons and the constitution is silent on the issue, Joe revoking some of Trump's corrupt pardons would be a way out of a very bad trap, while staying inside the letter of the constitution. What if Donald decided to pardon all federal prisoners, including those on death row, all the terrorists, rapist, bombers and murders? If Joe could revoke the pardons of Trump, he could quickly fix the issue for example.

The pardon power is a power of the office and not the individual, what if a president pardoned someone and evidence emerged of their guilt or of other crimes a few days after the pardon is issued? Could the president then revoke his pardon a few days after granting it? None of these questions are settled by the SCOTUS and Donald provides the perfect testing ground for the power of the pardon. Things have to make logical sense and thus a self pardon cannot stand, the conservative justices could be signing their own death warrants, if they backed it. Joe could call them to the WH shoot them between the eyes and sign his own self pardon. Next a call to Mitch to get his 6 liberal justices installed cause he just shot the 6 conservative ones who were stupid enough to say he had the power to murder them. Mitch dare not refuse Joe and his 9mm Glock.  

Joe wouldn't actually need to shoot them, just a mock execution on national TV while humiliating them and calling them fucking fools, then he would demand their resignations or the next time he sees them he will shoot them between the eyes for being so fucking stupid! Next a call to Mitch and a few other republican senators and the executions might not be mock ones. I wouldn't pay too much attention to talk of self pardons being worth shit. The value of a Trump self pardon would be the ability of Joe to revoke it as a test case, (it could be challenged by other means) and settle the issue. Legal and logical arguments for Joe's ability to revoke Trump's pardons would be very strong, not just his self pardon either. Trump could very well pardon every federal prisoner and clean out the entire federal prison system, at this point it would surprise nobody, including the SCOTUS.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 27, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> "Mike Pence you repressed joyless would-be witchfinder. Each time that you spoke you always looked like you were straining to expel an enormous bolus of your own hypocrisy from your clenched sphincter.
> 
> Betsy DeVos you blandly foolish soulless entitled child-stealing witch, rotting like a corpse inside your Chanel suit.
> 
> ...


That was impressively written.


> I had to look up who that guy was, It looks like his writing skills were earned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

*Let's talk about the Trump admin's future employment possibilities....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

America's morons were always there, Donald just made them shine brightly! They all have one thing in common, trouble dealing with reality and like Trump, can filter and twist it to their liking.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump supporters say the darndest things*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 27, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That was impressively written.


He’s excellent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

*Trump signs coronavirus relief and government funding bill*

BREAKING NEWS
*The President signed the legislation after a lengthy delay, extending unemployment assistance to millions and averting a government shutdown*
*'Shouldn't be big news': Bash on Trump signing Covid-19 relief bill*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump's 2020 coming to a close and what's next....*


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 28, 2020)

Stinky crosses another name off his enemies list.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2020)

*Let's talk about Trump losing influence and the relief bill....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2020)

*Top Funniest MAGA Reactions to Joe Biden’s Victory | Meltdown / Cope / Cringe Compilation 2020*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 28, 2020)

Drump had the Walter Reed dr fired who said he shouldn’t ride around waving to people.









Walter Reed doctor who criticized Trump's hospital drive-by works last shift after being removed from schedule


Dr. James Phillips, an emergency room doctor at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center, has been removed from his duty after publicly criticizing President Donald Trump's drive-by around the hospital after his coronavirus diagnosis.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Drump had the Walter Reed dr fired who said he shouldn’t ride around waving to people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Public health, national security, research, regulation, education and on and on. Trump couldn't keep his grubbly little fingers off of them and it's going to take a generation to heal if we ever do.









Biden warns of Trump officials' 'roadblocks' to transition


WILMINGTON, Del. (AP) — President-elect Joe Biden is warning of massive damage done to the national security apparatus by the Trump administration and “roadblocks” in communication between agency officials and his transition team that could undermine Americans’ security...




apnews.com





*Biden warns of Trump officials’ ‘roadblocks’ to transition*
_He warned that his team needs “full visibility” into the budget process at the Defense Department “in order to avoid any window of confusion or catch-up that our adversaries may try to exploit.” He also said they need “a clear picture of our force posture around the world and of our operations to deter our enemies.”

Biden’s remarks came after he was briefed by members of his national security and defense teams and advisers, including his nominees for secretary of State, Defense and Homeland Security, as well as his incoming national security adviser. The president-elect said his team found that agencies “critical to our security have incurred enormous damage” during President Donald Trump’s time in office.

“Many of them have been hollowed out in personnel, capacity and in morale,” he said. “All of it makes it harder for our government to protect the American people, to defend our vital interests in a world where threats are constantly evolving and our adversaries are constantly adapting.”_


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2020)

anyone else notice trump wearing dark blue trousers when he golfs now?



with all the rage he’s probably shitting himself on a regular basis now.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 29, 2020)

Im glad I was actually done eating breakfast this time.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> anyone else notice trump wearing dark blue trousers when he golfs now?
> 
> View attachment 4780872
> 
> with all the rage he’s probably shitting himself on a regular basis now.


"But boss, you told me to pull your finger."


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> anyone else notice trump wearing dark blue trousers when he golfs now?
> 
> View attachment 4780872
> 
> with all the rage he’s probably shitting himself on a regular basis now.


Stinky hasn't had control of his bowels since at least the 90's, lost it from drug abuse.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 29, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That was impressively written.


He had me at "bolus".

My ex and I would joke about having two children and naming them Bolus and Chyme. It is probably not a surprise after that Mrs. Miller thing the other day that I have a strange sense of humor.

When we used to have a very regular and frequent standing poker game before it succumbed to deaths, long distance moves and new wives, I would host. There were several reasons. I was childless and my wife is awesome and I had a centrally located and roomy space; but mostly it was because of my extensive record collection. It took a while but Mrs. Miller became a beloved staple. Cringing can be fun. Here was another fave. 






It was an awesome poker game. I miss those guys.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2020)

Mitch blocked the vote on the $2,000, the GOP hate Americans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 30, 2020)

*Trump's Every Tweet is an Admission of his Incompetence. Plus, the Case for Prosecuting Donald Trump*





In recent days, Trump has been tweeting about how "the Justice Department and the FBI have done nothing . . . and should be ashamed", "the courts are bad", " the Supreme Court has been totally incompetent", and the like. Trump seems not to understand that his every criticism of the federal government is a direct admission that he has failed as a president, given that the federal agencies and the courts are a product of people he appointed. Trump excels at the Art of the Self-Own. 

Also, If we decline to prosecute Donald Trump for his many crimes, he will endlessly prattle on that it represents a complete exoneration and vindication, proof-positive that he did not thing wrong. Declining to prosecute Trump will serve as the equivalent of endorsing his 2024 presidential candidacy.


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

Watch some, watch some more, later. It'll be good for you.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 30, 2020)

Proud Boys Are at War With Their Female Extremist Wing


A transphobic MMA fighter has announced herself to be the “Den Mother” of the Proud Girls, but some members of the extremist, misogynistic Proud Boys don’t want her in the ranks.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## topcat (Dec 30, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Proud Boys Are at War With Their Female Extremist Wing
> 
> 
> A transphobic MMA fighter has announced herself to be the “Den Mother” of the Proud Girls, but some members of the extremist, misogynistic Proud Boys don’t want her in the ranks.
> ...


Ouch! That's going to leave a mark.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 31, 2020)

*Trumpist Lawyer Lin Wood Goes on Unhinged Rant Suggesting Justice John Roberts Is a Murderous Pedophile*


Read in The Daily Beast: https://apple.news/ACB15kUGFSlKXWROFlYZEpw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Proud Boys Are at War With Their Female Extremist Wing
> 
> 
> A transphobic MMA fighter has announced herself to be the “Den Mother” of the Proud Girls, but some members of the extremist, misogynistic Proud Boys don’t want her in the ranks.
> ...


Tell ya what, since they don't believe in democracy, they can fight her for leadership. The strongest shall prevail, that's how leadership devolves in such organizations, the scum floats to the top. So I suggest she make a public challenge to those pussies and that she bitch slap their leader with the gauntlet in a duel for supremacy!  May the strong survive and lead!


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Trumpist Lawyer Lin Wood Goes on Unhinged Rant Suggesting Justice John Roberts Is a Murderous Pedophile*
> 
> 
> Read in The Daily Beast: https://apple.news/ACB15kUGFSlKXWROFlYZEpw


Yikes! I see a whole lot of legal trouble cummin' Wood's way.


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

I despise George Will. _But_ he is a conservative, in the best sense, if that's possible. Now, he's a "never trumper."


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

topcat said:


> I despise George Will. _But_ he is a conservative, in the best sense, if that's possible. Now, he's a "never trumper."


I like George Will, sorta.
Well, about as much as I liked William F Buckley 
I mostly don't agree with his political viewpoints, but he is articulate/thoughtful & sober, things that are sorely lacking in today's Republican party.
Alas, all too no avail 
This is the face of New Republican/Conservative party.
Pretty funny, right?
Or is it pathetic?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I like George Will, sorta.
> Well, about as much as I liked William F Buckley
> I mostly don't agree with his political viewpoints, but he is articulate/thoughtful & sober, things that are sorely lacking in today's Republican party.
> Alas, all too no avail
> ...


*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People*


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I like George Will, sorta.
> Well, about as much as I liked William F Buckley
> I mostly don't agree with his political viewpoints, but he is articulate/thoughtful & sober, things that are sorely lacking in today's Republican party.
> Alas, all too no avail
> ...


Those people should try meditation to help them destress.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

*Biden: "Trump Blocking Transition; Hollowed Out Agencies." Time for Fireside Transparency Chats*





In a statement to the nation, President-Elect Joe Biden said: "We've encountered roadblocks from the political leadership at the Department of Defense and the Office of Management and Budget" and "the truth is, many of the agencies that are critical to our security have incurred enormous damage, many have been hollowed out, in personnel, capacity and in moral." For the past four years, Donald Trump's operational priorities have been secrecy and self-enrichment. Our nation is now in desperate need of accountability and transparency. Joe Biden could bring back the fireside chat (made famous by Franklin Delano Roosevelt), delivering weekly transparency updates as a means to 1. help expose what Trump has done to the nation and its institutions over the past four years and 2. help rebuild the trust between the American people and the federal government. Here's how . . .


----------



## topcat (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> I like George Will, sorta.
> Well, about as much as I liked William F Buckley
> I mostly don't agree with his political viewpoints, but he is articulate/thoughtful & sober, things that are sorely lacking in today's Republican party.
> Alas, all too no avail
> ...


Like so many else, he'll be "just another republican", after trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Those people should try meditation to help them destress.


They do look most unhappy and it appears like they are directing their anger at the source of their discomfort, the media and what it represents, reality. They have an aversion to reality and go to extreme measures to ignore it, filter it to their liking or rationalize it away, they are looking at their tormentors.


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People*


You ripped that out of my head 
I was going to add that same song 
Kismet, I guess
Anyway, this song sorta works also I think 






Happy New Year @DIY-HP-LED my dear friend
Stay safe


----------



## Jimdamick (Dec 31, 2020)

Fuck it
Let's dance
Turn it up


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck it
> Let's dance
> Turn it up


Earworm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

*Trump Moves Toward "Defendant" Status in NY; UN Condems Trump; Sen. Josh Hawely Disrespects Voters*





Three sad and troubling stories bring 2020 to a close: 

Recent reporting shows that Manhattan District Attorney Cy Vance is moving toward indicting Trump by hiring forensic accounting experts. As a former career prosecutor, I can say with certainly that this is a sure sign Vance is moving TOWARD (not away from) criminally charging Trump, as prosecutors do not undertake to hire expensive forensic experts unless they are heading in the direction of indictment and trial.

The United Nations issues a statement that Trump's pardons of the convicted Blackwater defendants violates international law and calls on all state members of the Geneva Conventions to condemn Trump's horrific decision. 

Finally, Senator Josh Hawley is determined to object to and try to override the will of the American voters in an undemocratic attempt to keep a criminal president in power notwithstanding the indisputable fact that Trump lost the election. 

I suspect we are all happy to see 2020 go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 31, 2020)

*#44: 140 GOP REPS TO VOTE AGAINST BIDEN. THIS IS WAR AGAINST THE CONSTITUTION.*





CNN reported late Thursday that two Republican congressmen believe 140 of their colleagues will object to, and vote against, Biden's Electoral College landslide. This is, obviously, war against the Constitution, and a specific violation of their oaths and the 14th Amendment.

But the cynical reason they're putting Trump ahead of American Democracy is still, amazingly, worse. They know they cannot prevent Biden's presidency. They are doing this to prevent being primaried by Q-Anon Trump Cultists who are stoned out of their minds on Opioids. They are not even putting party ahead of country. They are putting their own ease of reelection ahead of everything.

This is political war, designed to position the GOP as the party of Trump Martyrdom. That it involves the structure of a coup and the betrayal of our country is irrelevant. They want constant political war. And I suggest that as we begin 2021, we give these scum exactly the political war they want.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2021)

"Creepy" doesn't fully describe him. He's beyond creepy.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2021)

Trump ditches his own party. Sad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345413256811225088


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2021)

Super Spreader New Year’s Dance Party at Mar a lago. Dance to your death for a Vanilla Ice and ONE Beach Boy concert!

Wonder if DJ “ revolved it “ ? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345106375613923328


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Super Spreader New Year’s Dance Party at Mar a lago. Dance to your death for a Vanilla Ice and ONE Beach Boy concert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of these guest will soon be on ice, ice, baby.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 3, 2021)

tRUmp gave the Presidential Medal of Freedom to Rush which took most of the shine off it but he's not done and will kill it's meaning completely before leaving office, rumor has him giving it to Devin Nunes and Jim Jordan, a treasonous moron and a pedo.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2021)

Republicans are simply anti- American mother fuckers, to put it nicely.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2021)

Ivanka decided to tag Meatloaf and not her Dad ?
Why in every fucking pic of her , she looks weird ?

Here is her Automaton look.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346267367920128006


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2021)

Trump, the snake.





You knew he was a snake before you let him in.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 5, 2021)

There is no bottom for these deplorables.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm sure this asshole calls himself a Christian


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2021)

Well .... Lord Orange Fucktard is finding less places to go run and hide to .... Hilarious 

Vlad must have been busy on a call.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 5, 2021)

More problems for drumpf - no surprise here.
All Grift ...... All the Time

The latest Trump Organization filings reporting a $4.6 million annual loss at the president’s two Scottish golf resorts boost the total red ink for the courses over eight years to an eye-popping $75 million.

The filings covering 2019 don’t reflect the tumult of 2020. Eric Trump, the director of the Scottish courses, warned that the COVID-19 pandemic and Brexit — which the president has always supported — may take a further bite out of revenues.


The unprofitable properties have been hemorrhaging money for years. Trump International Golf Club Scotland Ltd., which operates Donald Trump’s course in Aberdeenshire, reported a net loss of $1.5 million for 2019 after losing $1.4 million the previous year, according to a filing with Britain’s Companies House registry. The total debt for the club, which opened in 2012, is more than $16 million, the London Times has reported.

Trump Turnberry in Ayrshire reported a $3.1 million loss in 2019 — despite hundreds of thousands of dollars paid by the U.S. government for lodging Secret Service agents and other costs, the Scotsman noted. Turnberry owes debt of more than $61 million.

Despite the losses, the Trump Organization has reported massive outlays at the properties over the years. It also has won approval to build a 500-unit housing development at a cost of $185 million next to the club in Aberdeenshire, which it intends to pursue, according to the latest filing.

Accounting for the president’s Scottish resorts is unusual because Trump is the creditor for his own businesses, which means payment for many of the resorts’ costs flow to the Trump Organization.

The resort losses are so astronomical that some Scottish officials are suspicious about financing and taxes. Trump hasn’t paid a penny in tax on the properties.

Trump bought the Scotland properties with huge amounts of cash at a time when he was heavily indebted and having a difficult time finding a bank to loan him funds. Scottish Green Party co-leader and member of Parliament Patrick Harvie called on the government in November to file an “Unexplained Wealth Order” against Trump to compel him to reveal the source of that cash.

The circular flow of money in the Trump companies provides an opportunity for money laundering, The New Yorker business writer Adam Davidson has suggested. He called the resorts “money disappearing” operations.

*Trump “owns the asset, lends the money, owes the money, is owed the money,”* Davidson explained. “The overall picture is crystal clear: Every year, Trump lends millions to himself, spends all that money on something, and claims the asset is worth all the money he spent.”


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 6, 2021)

Wild: Protestor Gets Shot In The Mouth While Invading The US Capitol "There's An Active Shooter Here"


Wild. Posted By PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 6, 2021)

Why the capital police and secret service *didn’t *open fire is surprising...... pussies. 

I guess anyone including subversive morons , foreign agents and any god damn degenerate can just push their way into a supposed secure federal place.

why have “ security “ forces that step aside and allow free access ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 6, 2021)

*Breaking* : Twitter locked President DUMBFUCK account citing violent content.

Time to drag this shitbag out of the white house - new articles of impeachment being sourced and 25th amendment .


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 6, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> Wild: Protestor Gets Shot In The Mouth While Invading The US Capitol "There's An Active Shooter Here"
> 
> 
> Wild. Posted By PSmooth
> ...


Tough shit/too bad/wrong place/wrong time


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 7, 2021)

Another victim of the trump bump. Gee, too bad.


Sen. Josh Hawley's book canceled by publisher citing 'deadly insurrection' at Capitol building








Sen. Josh Hawley's book canceled by publisher citing 'deadly insurrection' at Capitol building


In an extraordinary move, Simon & Schuster announced Thursday that it would no longer publish a planned book by Sen. Josh Hawley, one of the Republican lawmakers who led objections to Congress certifying President-elect Joe Biden's victory.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another victim of the trump bump. Gee, too bad.
> 
> 
> Sen. Josh Hawley's book canceled by publisher citing 'deadly insurrection' at Capitol building
> http://htt



This scumbag relied on the country club money in Missouri for his political career, I hear they have cut him off permanently, the term I heard was he's dead to them.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Tough shit/too bad/wrong place/wrong time


Nah, she was one of the thugs who were trying to force open a door beyond that the guards were determined to hold. She was shot by a security officer on the other side of the barricade. 

She didn't have to die. She could still be with her nazi gang if only she had the sense to leave the locked doors alone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2021)

She had busted out a window next to the door and was trying to crawl through it when she was shot. The guys with the guns were less then 10' away.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This scumbag relied on the country club money in Missouri for his political career, I hear they have cut him off permanently, the term I heard was he's dead to them.


Im sure they have other true believers to put up for election now that this chump is burnt.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure they have other true believers to put up for election now that this chump is burnt.


He's being savaged on twitter,pretty funny.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks like Hawley will have to hide over at Parler with the other Nazis.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> She didn't have to die


Yea, she did
She was trespassing & threating a police officer that obviously warned her to cease & desist.
She got what she deserved
1 less fucking mutant


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, she did
> She was trespassing & threating a police officer that obviously warned her to cease & desist.
> She got what she deserved
> 1 less fucking mutant


You missed my meaning. 

She didn't have to die. But for a dumb decision of her own making, she could have walked free from the building like all those other trogs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

Pelosi spoke to Joint Chiefs chairman about preventing 'unstable' Trump from ordering nuclear strike


Pelosi said she spoke to Joint Chiefs of Staff Gen. Mark Milley about precautions that could block Trump from "ordering a nuclear strike."




www.cnbc.com





*Pelosi spoke to Joint Chiefs chairman about preventing ‘unstable’ Trump from ordering nuclear strike*

*KEY POINTS*

*House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said she spoke to Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley about available precautions that would block President Donald Trump from “ordering a nuclear strike,” or accessing launch codes and starting military hostilities.*
*“The situation of this unhinged President could not be more dangerous,” Pelosi said in a letter to Democratic lawmakers.*
*The letter comes two days after a mob of Trump supporters rioted outside and inside the U.S. Capitol on the heels of a rally where the president encouraged them to “fight” with him to prevent Joe Biden from becoming the next president of the United States.*

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said Friday that she spoke to Joint Chiefs of Staff Chairman Mark Milley about available precautions that would block “an unstable president” — Donald Trump — from “ordering a nuclear strike,” or even accessing nuclear launch codes and starting other military hostilities.

“The situation of this unhinged President could not be more dangerous, and we must do everything that we can to protect the American people from his unbalanced assault on our country and our democracy,” Pelosi, D-Calif., said in a letter to fellow Democratic lawmakers.

A spokesman for the Office of the Joint Chiefs said Pelosi initiated a call with Milley and “he answered her questions regarding the process of nuclear command authority.”

The Pentagon and the National Security Council did not respond to CNBC’s requests for comment.

Pelosi’s letter comes two days after a mob of Trump supporters rioted outside and inside the U.S. Capitol on the heels of a rally where the president encouraged them to “fight” with him to prevent Joe Biden from becoming the next president of the United States. Five people, including a Capitol police officer, died in connection with the riot.

The section of the letter referring to her conversation with Milley is entitled, “Preventing an Unhinged President From Using the Nuclear Codes.”

“This morning, I spoke to the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark Milley to discuss available precautions for preventing an unstable president from initiating military hostilities or accessing the launch codes and ordering a nuclear strike,” Pelosi wrote.

Air Force General John Hyten, who currently is vice chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, three years ago said during a speech that he would resist executing an order from Trump to launch nuclear weapons if he considered such an order “illegal.”

Pelosi, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, D-N.Y., and other Democratic lawmakers have demanded that Trump be removed from office, either through invocation of the Constitution’s 25th Amendment, or via impeachment.

In her letter, Pelosi told lawmakers that, “Nearly fifty years ago, after years of enabling their rogue President, Republicans in Congress finally told President [Richard] Nixon that it was time to go.”

“Today, following the President’s dangerous and seditious acts, Republicans in Congress need to follow that example and call on Trump to depart his office – immediately. If the President does not leave office imminently and willingly, the Congress will proceed with our action.”

James Schlesinger, who was Nixon’s secretary of Defense, has said that during the final days of the Watergate crisis, he ordered military commanders to contact him or Secretary of State Henry Kissinger if Nixon directed a nuclear launch.

At the time, Nixon was drinking heavily as he lost public and Congressional support.

During one meeting, according to “The Final Days,” a book about the end of his presidency, Nixon told a group of congressmen, “I can go into my office and pick up a telephone and in 25 minutes millions of people will be dead.”

That led Sen. Alan Cranston, D-Calif., to warn Schlesinger about “the need for keeping a beserk president from plunging us into a holocaust.”


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 8, 2021)

hes giving me content to create memes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

*Here's one you can post on the parlor, those that have an account there, copy & paste it for me:  *

Anybody caught in the video of capital hill sacking and sedition will be put on a new terrorist watch list. They will be prohibited from possessing firearms and will be banned from flying, after they are released from federal prison. They better look for new domestic terrorist legislation soon and expect to become part of it, along with their militia.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2021)

Let the ARREST PARADE COMMENCE ! .... 
its also gonna be a lawsuit party for many too ! .... 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347629406043443203


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let the ARREST PARADE COMMENCE ! ....
> its also gonna be a lawsuit party for many too ! ....
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another 
Man pictured in Pelosi's office is arrested (yahoo.com)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Here's another
> Man pictured in Pelosi's office is arrested (yahoo.com)


He didn't steal anything. He left a quarter on her desk.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He didn't steal anything. He left a quarter on her desk.


How kind of him.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2021)

They grabbed that moron that put his feet up on pelosi’s desk and stole letter ( government property no less ) .... so looks like they cyber sleuthing pics and vids for the MAGA Morons that live streamed themselves and pics. Even Capital policetards that took selfies , walked from barriers , helped insurgents walk safely down stairs ( yes there’s vid ) and pretty much letting the mob rule.

Trump lawyers and other instigators that help keep trump delusion alive are also stepping down and are facing possible insurrection charges. Don jr. , Rudy also to be included in Dominion suit .... and that is just one of many lawsuits pending. Hopefully they get that “ moose head “ guy ( I know it’s a Buffalo) and lock that Qanon shitstain away forever .

Bounties should be placed on all proud boys and other wannabe militia idiots. Maybe it’s time to make a GULAG out in the Mojave desert for them ... all of them . Grab Ivanka , Jared the mannequin, Tiffany , Kimberly , Eric and *everyone *that ever perpetuated this entire voter hoax ( it’s all archived on vid - or print ) ... Tucker the Fucker , Rush Lamefuck , Judge pirro the perro and countless others.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 8, 2021)

Say a prayer for this man who died as a result of January 6th.
Fuck the rest of them
What to know about Capitol Police officer Brian Sicknick, who died from injuries after pro-Trump riot (yahoo.com)


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let the ARREST PARADE COMMENCE ! ....
> its also gonna be a lawsuit party for many too ! ....
> 
> 
> ...


Thanking Trump while her grandkid is arrested for being a part of Dear Leader's sedition.





PadawanWarrior said:


> He didn't steal anything. He left a quarter on her desk.


That may cover part of a stamp, but you don't know what was in the envelope. Right?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thanking Trump while her grandkid is arrested for being a part of Dear Leader's sedition.
> 
> View attachment 4790608
> 
> ...


It was obviously a joke. Smoke a bowl and chill out.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It was obviously a joke. Smoke a bowl and chill out.


Same could be said about my post and you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thanking Trump while her grandkid is arrested for being a part of Dear Leader's sedition.
> 
> View attachment 4790608
> 
> ...


i thought kng of the hill was pretty funny actually. and that meme is f'ing spot on!!!! now bobby, don't you watch what is about to happen. lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Same could be said about my post and you.


Just did.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It was obviously a joke. Smoke a bowl and chill out.


Considering the source, it was not obvious.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Just did.


Your ability to stop and take a moment to self reflect is about what I would expect.

Unless you are tied to that moron in some way I don't imagine that you actually know what was in the envelope.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2021)

Well .... got TWITTER voice *finally completely cut. *

Twitter permanently banned President Donald Trump on Friday, days after a pro-Trump mob stormed the US Capitol leaving five dead.


“After close review of recent Tweets from the @realDonaldTrump account and the context around them we have permanently suspended the account due to the risk of further incitement of violence,” Twitter said in a statement Friday.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Well .... got TWITTER voice *finally completely cut. *
> 
> Twitter permanently banned President Donald Trump on Friday, days after a pro-Trump mob stormed the US Capitol leaving five dead.
> 
> ...


Oh, Tweeter is _so _brave. More likely, their legal dept. told them it's wise to distance themselves.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, Tweeter is _so _brave. More likely, their legal dept. told them it's wise to distance themselves.


Or waited for Biden to be certified.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, Tweeter is _so _brave. More likely, their legal dept. told them it's wise to distance themselves.


damn mr cat you are correct again!! @realOrangeTrump was Twitter's biggest moneymaker. they actually hate to lose him.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Let the ARREST PARADE COMMENCE ! ....
> its also gonna be a lawsuit party for many too ! ....
> 
> 
> ...


Chad lives with his gamma. Another broke ass bitter loser goes to jail for his actions.

Maybe he took Ivanka's advice to, "Just do something different, learn to write code" I think she meant programming, not secret messages to traitors. But with that family, who knows.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It was obviously a joke. Smoke a bowl and chill out.


*It wasnt obvious is was shitty as fuck, like the goat ass you felch*



PadawanWarrior said:


> Just did.


Shut the fuck up and reflect on your repulsive character


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

Michael Cohen: I Am Certain That Donald Trump Is Psychotic Right Now


In this episode of The New Abnormal, Michael Cohen shares a Capitol coup theory involving Trump and Putin, and Josh Hawley gets F*ck that Guy status.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Michael Cohen: I Am Certain That Donald Trump Is Psychotic Right Now*

THE NEW ABNORMAL
In this episode of The New Abnormal, Michael Cohen shares a Capitol coup theory involving Trump and Putin, and Josh Hawley gets F*ck that Guy status.
*The Daily Beast*
Updated Jan. 08, 2021 6:03AM ET Published Jan. 08, 2021 4:56AM ET 





*Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast / Photos Getty*

Donald Trump is in deep shit. So deep that he finally admitted he’d be leaving the White House at the end of the month. And his supporters? Well, some would say Wednesday’s riot in D.C., when his supporters-turned-domestic-terrorists defaced the Capitol, inspired an “oh fuck” moment.
As for what is going through the president’s head right now, co-hosts Rick Wilson and Molly Jong-Fast turned to the man who spent a good deal of time with Trump to find out: Michael Cohen.
Cohen, author of _Disloyal_ and host of the Mea Culpa podcast, came on the latest episode of *The New Abnormal* to chat about the week's chaos and what Trump’s next moves are. Needless to say, he did not censor himself in the slightest.

“I am certain that Donald Trump is psychotic right now,” he says, adding that he fully believes a coup was the president's goal all along to keep power Putin-style. “Donald Trump would rather burn down the White House, then turn over the keys.”
At the least, Trump and his enablers on the Hill encouraged the events that went down and Cohen thinks they should “pay.”
Yes, he was someone who encouraged him, but it’s different, he says. “I did work for him. And what did I do? I paid $130,000, you know, to keep quiet. The fact that the president got his pecker pulled by a porn star, seriously? And you want to compare that to the seditious acts of these Proud Boys, of the Wolverine Watchmen and all these other crazy groups? You can’t compare the two.”

Then, James Carville joins and gives an ultimatum to the Biden administration: “If they're not going to look at [Trump’s crimes], I'm going to resign from the Democratic party,” he says. “If it's not an impeachable offense to encourage a mob, to interfere with a constitutionally mandated congressional procedure, then there's nothing impeachable.”

Plus, the duo breaks down Wednesday's seditious acts, Josh Hawley gets inducted into the Fuck that Guy Hall of Fame, and Rick and Molly speculate if _anyone _would vote to keep Ted Cruz in the Senate.


----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

*Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez tells GOP colleagues they need to remove Trump because he incited a violent mob to 'possibly kill' them*
John Haltiwanger 
6 hours ago






Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., on Monday, August 24, 2020. Tom Williams/CQ-Roll Call, Inc via Getty Images/Pool

*Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez on Friday called on her GOP colleagues to join the effort to remove President Donald Trump from office over the Capitol siege that he incited. *
*"To my GOP colleagues: know that this President incited an insurrection against and incited his mob to find, harm, and possibly kill not just Democrats, but you, too," Ocasio-Cortez said.*
*"Remove him," she went on to say of Trump. *
Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez on Friday implored her Republican colleagues to embrace the push to remove President Donald Trump from office after he provoked an attempted coup at the US Capitol earlier in the week. 

"To my GOP colleagues: know that this President incited an insurrection against and incited his mob to find, harm, and possibly kill not just Democrats, but you, too. He *will* allow opportunities of physical harm against you if you aren't sufficiently loyal to him. Remove him," the New York Democrat said in a tweet.

Ocasio-Cortex has ripped into Trump and his GOP enablers over the few days, explicitly blaming them for the violence at the Capitol. She's singled out GOP Sens. Ted Cruz and Josh Hawley in that regard. 

Five people died as a result of the chaos at the Capitol on Wednesday, during which the insurrectionists could be heard shouting "where's Mike Pence." Trump made Pence a target of the violent mob's ire by scapegoating the vice president over his election loss. 

During a speech riddled with lies ahead of the riot, Trump reiterated the false claim that Pence could unilaterally overturn the election results. 

"If Mike Pence does the right thing, we win the election ... He has the absolute right to do it," Trump said. 
When it became clear that Pence would not play along, Trump attacked him in a tweet as the president's supporters stormed the Capitol building. "Mike Pence didn't have the courage to do what should have been done to protect our Country and our Constitution," Trump said. 

Pence, who was at the Capitol to preside over the certification of the Electoral College vote, was evacuated along with congressional lawmakers. 

Trump issued a belated condemnation of the violence on Thursday evening and acknowledged that a new administration would be taking over, but stopped short of conceding to President-elect Joe Biden.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 8, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> *It wasnt obvious is was shitty as fuck, like the goat ass you felch*
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up and reflect on your repulsive character


What the hell are you talking about? I made a comment on what that guy in Pelosi's office said. He said he didn't steal anything. He left a quarter. I thought that was funny. But whatever guys. Hate away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 8, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I made a comment on what that guy in Pelosi's office said. He said he didn't steal anything. He left a quarter. I thought that was funny. But whatever guys. Hate away.


Mobs sacking the Capital and attacking congress tends to piss normal people off, it hasn't happened since we Canadians did it in *the war of 1812!*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2021)

*Lincoln Project’s Rick Wilson: Trump’s Life About to Become "A Burning Hell"*





As rioters stormed the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday, Maryland Governor Larry Hogan's efforts to send in state police and the National Guard were blocked by the federal government for a full 90 minutes. Now, Hogan – a Republican – is calling for President Trump to resign or be removed from office. Joining these calls is the Lincoln Project, the anti-Trump Republican group formed in 2019. Its co-founder Rick Wilson calls the violence “sedition and insurrection,” and speaks with Hari Sreenivasan about what’s at stake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2021)

*Psychoanalyst: Trump Is “Delusional Psychopath” Who Needs To Be Removed Immediately *





Dr. Lance Dodes joins Lawrence O’Donnell to discuss Trump’s mental state as he’s banned from Twitter and why he will get worse once he leaves office and faces legal jeopardy: “The more desperate he becomes, the more delusional he is, the more he needs to prove to himself ultimately that he is still a god, so the less power he has, the more stress he’s under, the more dangerous he is.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Jan 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mobs sacking the Capital and attacking congress tends to piss normal people off, it hasn't happened since we Canadians did it in *the war of 1812!*



They should hired this guy, protest over....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 9, 2021)

Fuck Lin Wood .... Crackhead Crackpot .

Even PARLER has some limitations on what can be said.
He basically asked for Pence to be executed ..... * Secret service* should *go bring this dipshit in and lock him up.
( I’m sure this will gain some traction )


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347057221549621248


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 11, 2021)

Perfect Post presidential gift for cheeto ...... and prison.

INTRODUCING .... *The TAINT BANDAID *
( yes this real )


----------



## hillbill (Jan 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Perfect Post presidential gift for cheeto ...... and prison.
> 
> INTRODUCING .... *The TAINT BANDAID *
> ( yes this real )


I wish I never watched this


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow ... Christmas still giving gifts ...

PARLER had 70TB of Data hacked , including videos / pics / incriminating info / addresses and more swiped before going dark.





Right-wing social network Parler was taken offline in the early hours of Monday morning, but not before hackers found a way to download all data posted by users — including messages, images, videos, and users’ location data — shared during last week’s attack on the Capitol.


The hacker set up a crowdsourcing system where multiple people could help download the content. The downloaded data is now being processed before being uploaded to the Internet Archive, where anyone will be able to view or download it — including the open-source intelligence community and law enforcement agencies.


And the possibility of everything coming out has scared some Trump supporters.



“Bad news. Left extremists have captured and archived over 70TB of data from Parler servers. This includes posts, personal information, locations, videos, images, etc,” a Telegram account called North Central Florida Patriots said on Monday morning.

“*The intent is a mass dox and a list to hold patriots ‘accountable’. It is too late to scrub your data, and it’s already archived. There is nothing you can do to prevent what’s already happened. All you can do is prepare for the fallout. Accountability may come in many forms for our free speech, doxing, jobs might be called, addresses leaked and people coming to your house, etc*.” 

You can hear all the Right wingers sphincters tighten.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow ... Christmas still giving gifts ...
> 
> PARLER had 70TB of Data hacked , including videos / pics / incriminating info / addresses and more swiped before going dark.
> 
> ...


And I hope that every single message that dealt with sedition/overthrow is treated seriously by law enforcement & prosecuted.
Fuck 'em/this ain't no game any more


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow ... Christmas still giving gifts ...
> 
> PARLER had 70TB of Data hacked , including videos / pics / incriminating info / addresses and more swiped before going dark.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the posts will be searchable by the person's actual names or just their user names.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 11, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I made a comment on what that guy in Pelosi's office said. He said he didn't steal anything. He left a quarter. I thought that was funny. But whatever guys. Hate away.


Oh, cowardly turd humor haha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 11, 2021)

Donald Trump's money faucet is getting turned off


A growing number of businesses suddenly want very little to do with Donald Trump after he incited a mob to attack the Capitol. That could make it more difficult for the Trump Organization to do business after he leaves office.




www.cnn.com






But New York state criminal investigators looking into Trump's business practices have subpoenaed the bank about its lending relationship with the Trump Organization. Late last month the two private bankers at Deutsche who worked most closely with Trump resigned their positions.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder if the posts will be searchable by the person's actual names or just their user names.


FBI finds parler useful too


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2021)

Somebody carved "Trump" into a manatee.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2021)

Incredibly here is *another embarrassment ... Prez CHEETO rips ass on call. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345900312201195524*


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4793682
> 
> Somebody carved "Trump" into a manatee.


Cmon Uncle they said it was algae. No one carved up a manatee


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Cruelty to animals, the mental anguish of that poor animal being labeled a maga, that kinda stink don't wash off.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Cmon Uncle they said it was algae. No one carved up a manatee


Yes they fucking did. It’s my neighborhood. You CAN NOT TOUCH THEM.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Cmon Uncle they said it was algae. No one carved up a manatee


Who’s “they”?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Who’s “they”?


Got this off the link Uncle posted:

"The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said that manatee did not appear to be seriously injured “as it seems the word was written in algae on the animal’s back.”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Got this off the link Uncle posted:
> 
> "The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said that manatee did not appear to be seriously injured “as it seems the word was written in algae on the animal’s back.”


APPEAR


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Got this off the link Uncle posted:
> 
> "The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said that manatee did not appear to be seriously injured “as it seems the word was written in algae on the animal’s back.”


You’re so GD dumb.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> APPEAR


WORDS


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

It’s a fucking desecration


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

That name on anything is a fucking desecration.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Can you imagine the shame that animal feels, being labeled a tRUmptard may push the poor creature into making a suicide run into some boats propellers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> That name on anything is a fucking desecration.


What kind of person doesn’t get pissed off by someone writing on a manatee?
Oh wait I know, a TRUMPER. That’s what that v guy is. He was supposed to turn in his membership when Biden won. This is his sock account.


----------



## topcat (Jan 12, 2021)

If you didn't already distrust police, now we don't know which of them is a cult plant and accomplice to treason. The police have a long way to go to get the public's trust, again. I cannot trust them, until they prove I can. It's not a given.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

topcat said:


> If you didn't already distrust police, now we don't know which of them is a cult plant and accomplice to treason. The police have a long way to go to get the public's trust, again. I cannot trust them, until they prove I can. It's not a given.


The military and all law enforcement must get rid of all the damned racists and especially the Fascists.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The military and all law enforcement must get rid of all the damned racists and especially the Fascists.


I am even ok with providing them a income while they are training in a new field if they haven't committed any hateful acts towards our fellow citizens/humans.

But they got to gtfo.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 12, 2021)

Purge all the fucking racists in government, law enforcement, and military.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

Retired veterans and LEO who participate in riot should lose retirement pay and benefits. I don’t want to pay these assholes forever.

Realize that those were mostly white Evangelicals, his Republican Base.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Retired veterans and LEO who participate in riot should lose retirement pay and benefits. I don’t want to pay these assholes forever.
> 
> Realize that those were mostly white Evangelicals, his Republican Base.


Fuck that........prison is the only place for traitors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2021)

Sheldon Adelson, Republican kingmaker and casino magnate, has died at 87


Sheldon Adelson, the chairman and CEO of Las Vegas Sands and a major donor to Republican politicians, died late Monday following complications related to his cancer treatment, his company said. He was 87.




www.cnn.com





*Sheldon Adelson, Republican kingmaker and casino magnate, has died at 87*

New York (CNN Business)Sheldon Adelson, the chairman and CEO of Las Vegas Sands and a major donor to Republican politicians, died late Monday following complications related to his cancer treatment, his company said. He was 87.

Adelson took a leave of absence from Sands last week to resume treatment for non-Hodgkin's lymphoma, which his aides first disclosed in late February 2019.
He rose from a hardscrabble childhood in Boston to become one of the world's richest men as founder and CEO of Las Vegas Sands Corp. (LVS) He was Sands' first employee, which has since grown to 50,000 employees.
"His impact on the industry will be everlasting," the company said. Sands' shares opened slightly higher Tuesday.
Adelson's funeral will be held in Israel, the birthplace of his wife, Dr. Miriam Adelson. Plans for a memorial in Las Vegas, where he ran the Venetian and Palazzo casinos, will be held at a later date.
GOP donor
Adelson spent his fortune -- pegged at $35 billion by Forbes -- to become an influential behind-the-scenes-player in Washington, working to shape US policy toward Israel, help guide Republican Party strategy and lobby against threats posed to his business interests.
He donated hundreds of millions of dollars to medical research and Jewish causes. He owned Israel's largest daily newspaper by circulation; donated to Yad Vashem, the Holocaust remembrance center in Jerusalem; and helped underwrite Birthright Israel, which pays for educational trips to Israel for young Jewish adults.
Israel's Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu described Tuesday his "deep sorrow and heartbreak' over Adelson's death.
"Many, many among the Jewish people, in the State of Israel, and in the whole world, share in this heavy mourning," Netanyahu said in a statement. "Sheldon's great efforts to strengthen Israel's position in the United States and to strengthen the connection between Israel and the Diaspora will be remembered for generations."
But he was perhaps best known in the United States as a Republican mega-donor whose millions helped shape the course of presidential and congressional elections in the post-Citizens United era.
Adelson and his wife, Miriam, donated hundreds of millions of dollars to Republican-aligned super PACs. They plowed more than $215 million into federal super PACs in the last two years, making them largest publicly disclosed donors of the 2020 elections, according to a tally by the nonpartisan Center for Responsive Politics.
Adelson did not always support the front-runner in GOP intraparty fights.
In the 2012 Republican presidential primary, for instance, Adelson invested heavily in a super PAC that helped extend former House Speaker Newt Gingrich's presidential run.
Gingrich eventually lost the nomination to Mitt Romney, but Adelson's spending underscored his loyalty to Gingrich, with whom he shared a hawkish stance on Israel.
Trump patron
In 2016, Adelson emerged as a powerful voice backing then-candidate Donald Trump at a time when many GOP traditional donors were reluctant to support the brash real estate developer.
In May 2016, as Trump clinched the Republican presidential nomination, Adelson penned a Washington Post opinion piece, urging the party's financial benefactors to unite behind Trump after a bruising primary.
Adelson called Trump a "CEO success story."
"You may not like Trump's style or what he says on Twitter, but this country needs strong executive leadership more today than at almost any point in its history," Adelson wrote.
Later that year, the Adelsons donated $20 million to a super PAC supporting Trump's candidacy. Adelson became the largest individual contributor to the President's inaugural committee, donating $5 million.
The Adelsons were rewarded for their generosity.
They attended Trump's inauguration, dined at the White House and had front-row seats in 2018 as US officials opened a US Embassy in Jerusalem -- a long-standing Adelson objective.
In a White House ceremony in 2018, Trump awarded Israeli-born Miriam Adelson the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the nation's highest civilian honor. The White House cited her work to support medical research and Jewish causes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Good start, this country could make some real progress if the Koch and Mercer families were wiped out by the tRUmp virus.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Got this off the link Uncle posted:
> 
> "The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said that manatee did not appear to be seriously injured “as it seems the word was written in algae on the animal’s back.”


Just leave the manatees alone. They should just stick with a clipper and their dogs' butts.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just leave the manatees alone. They should just stick with a clipper and their dogs' butts.


Hey man, been meaning to ask. 

Have you been checking dc riot pictures to see if that dude you work with was there?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Hey man, been meaning to ask.
> 
> Have you been checking dc riot pictures to see if that dude you work with was there?


No, he was here. I heard some TnT members made it there though. I hope they enjoyed their sedition.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, he was here. I heard some TnT members made it there though. I hope they enjoyed their sedition.


Got to wonder if it made them feel all that nazi pride flowing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, he was here. I heard some TnT members made it there though. I hope they enjoyed their sedition.


The FBI should be told of any terrorists that were in DC.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> And you are a fucking asshole IMO. Seriously. Welcome to ignore list. I'm done with you.


dude, Manatees are protected species and people who do shit like that are breaking the law. That was level B harassment at the least. 



https://myfwc.com/media/7325/protectnativewildlife-manatee.pdf



Geez, what a country Trumpism has created. "It's OK, he didn't carve it into the Manatee"


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2021)

So, Trump has created yet another crater that Biden must deal with.

*Insurrection adds to full plate of calamities Biden will face as he takes office*
_
The administration-to-be’s priorities as they prepare to confront twin coronavirus and economic dilemmas as well as the nation’s obvious political divisions also have not changed*, *advisers say. This week, he will more fully unveil a covid-19 relief package in the trillions of dollars aimed at speeding vaccinations, helping the unemployed and reopening schools. 

last week’s events crystallized all the warnings Biden had made throughout the campaign about the dangers of Trump. It illustrated in starker ways than he ever could have the need to unify the country, even if it simultaneously made that task all the more difficult.

It also, in the view of Biden’s team, confirmed anew the campaign’s portrayal of Biden as a no-drama grown-up who would, with his administration’s raft of experienced hands, gain ground on the coronavirus pandemic, the economic collapse and the explosions of social discontent that Trump’s chaotic, undisciplined team only fumbled. Those matters remain the focus for the early days of the administration._



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/biden-capitol-mob-crisis/2021/01/11/7300c354-5366-11eb-a08b-f1381ef3d207_story.html



So, Biden's response is. "we got this" 

So different from the hysterical rants in the form of tweets that we used to get from his predecessor.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, Trump has created yet another crater that Biden must deal with.
> 
> *Insurrection adds to full plate of calamities Biden will face as he takes office*
> 
> ...


I was going to post this morning the AP story that Trump has deemed the Yemen fighters fighting against the Saudi's a terrorist organization so the genocide that we are selling weapons to conduct on a starving people is also now forcing the donations of food from nonprofit companies to stop because of the terrorist label.

https://apnews.com/article/iran-middle-east-terrorism-yemen-mike-pompeo-e5726f2c67c65c17d9fb23a1d0b26f55



> CAIRO (AP) — The Trump administration’s out-the-door decision to designate Yemen’s Iranian-backed rebels as a terror organization sparked confusion in aid agencies and warnings from the United Nations and senior Republicans on Monday that it could have a devastating humanitarian impact on a conflict-wracked nation facing the risk of famine.
> 
> The designation is to take effect on President Donald Trump’s last full day in office, a day before President-elect Joe Biden’s inauguration on Jan. 20. Several aid groups pleaded for Biden to immediately reverse the designation, with Oxfam America’s Humanitarian Policy Lead Scott Paul saying: “Lives hang in the balance.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2021)

Loser Lectern thief ... new jailhouse name : Conchita 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348755992981467138


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2021)

STRIPE the online payment platform has “ cut off the tap “ in donation processing..... another stake thru the heart of Count Cheetos.



#WINNING ......LOL


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 12, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Loser Lectern thief ... new jailhouse name : Conchita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing the big Black dude snapping on those rubber gloves had to get that terrorist's heart beating a little faster. No big shit-eating grin now, eh buddy?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> dude, Manatees are protected species and people who do shit like that are breaking the law. That was level B harassment at the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I was hoping for a manatee turkey. I was quite upset it was still alive. 

If I'm going to be accused of being a manatee hater I might as well enjoy it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Ya I was hoping for a manatee turkey. I was quite upset it was still alive.
> 
> If I'm going to be accused of being a manatee hater I might as well enjoy it.


Serve that with Florida Panther for the win. Endangered species surf and turf.

I actually am being ironic not an attempt at humor. Some things make for bad jokes. 

Do you make jokes about beating your wife too?


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Serve that with Florida Panther for the win. Endangered species surf and turf.
> 
> I actually am being ironic not an attempt at humor. Some things make for bad jokes.
> 
> Do you make jokes about beating your wife too?


Na...........................I wrote the word TRUMP on the side of her body so she looks like the manatee in that picture. Better than beatings. Makes me so hot now cause I'm a trumper and proud of it!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Na...........................I wrote the word TRUMP on the side of her body so she looks like the manatee in that picture. Better than beatings. Makes me so hot now cause I'm a trumper and proud of it!


Remember that last time you were having a bad day and you kept doubling down on murdering Trump supporters?

This is a lot like that.

Animal cruelty is not cool. I thought at first that someone sniffed it into that manatee, and was relieved it wasn't that. But I don't actually know what they did to it. Could be that they took a steel brush to that poor animal to put Dear Leader's brand on it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Remember that last time you were having a bad day and you kept doubling down on murdering Trump supporters?
> 
> This is a lot like that.
> 
> Animal cruelty is not cool. I thought at first that someone sniffed it into that manatee, and was relieved it wasn't that. But I don't actually know what they did to it. Could be that they took a steel brush to that poor animal to put Dear Leader's brand on it.


Manatees are gentle giants and love people. The are very innocent and sweet loving mammal. This is severe animal abuse and the person responsible should be prosecuted and serve serious prison time . They have been abused by humans going out riding in boats ripping propellers into their body’s for a long time . Jerks boating for fun ripping them to shreds and now this. Absolutely heartbreaking to see this.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Remember that time I was having a bad day and told you all to go fuck yourselves?
> 
> This is a lot like that.


Dude, what you said was just an attempt at a bad joke. You are getting called on it. You can either be like Trump and double down or perhaps you could let it go or maybe do the adult thing and try to see the other side's argument. 

It is in fact a chargeable offense to mess with manatees. The reason they are protected from harassment is their population is threatened. Just deal with it. You made a bad joke. Offensive even. Grow up. 

Or don't. I don't really care. Just don't expect kind words for it.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2021)

trumpie type attitude


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2021)

Attention socks ......


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2021)

trump is the new Bin Laden. Terrorist leader.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 13, 2021)

The last two pages of this thread:

Murdered human beings and an attempted coup: "I'm upset."

Somebody wrote on a sea cow: "Fucking cocksucking POS, I want to burn his family alive!"

Jeez, you people have fucked priorities.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 13, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> The last two pages of this thread:
> 
> Murdered human beings and an attempted coup: "I'm upset."
> 
> ...


Not really. Don’t just read the last 2 pages.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349396994041786371


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2021)

*Trump supporter dead in suspected suicide days after being arrested at Capitol riot *

Note : I am not going to post report on this fucking loser .... so just the basics. 

1. Mindlessly followed Trump bin Laden 
2. Played part in insurrection 
3. ID’d and got caught 
4. Shit pants 
5. Took gun and shot himself 
6. Satan laughed 

Thoughts and prayers * not really


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 13, 2021)

One insurrectionist did the honourable thing and committed seppuku with a firearm. Hopefully Auschwitz asshole follows suit.









Christopher Stanton Georgia suicide: Alpharetta Ga man shoots self dead


Christopher Stanton Georgia Alpharetta Ga man shoots self dead after facing charges for his involvement in Capitol attack.



scallywagandvagabond.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 13, 2021)

Surely this couldn't be white privilege:

A history of making violent threats against Democrats

Nearly all the voicemails_ ‘included profanity, along with derogatory remarks concerning the race, religion, political affiliation, or physical appearance of certain members and others.’_

FBI agents told Capriotti he needed to stop making threatening calls, and *warned him in the beginning of 2020 *that he could face charges if he continued.

Even so, Capriotti continued making threatening calls to members of Congress for months.
----------

What the bleeding fuck is wrong with the USA?!









Chicago Heights man charged w/ threat to kill Dems during inauguration


Louis Capriotti Chicago Heights man charged w/ threatening to kill Democrats during Biden inauguration. A history of ongoing violent threats.



scallywagandvagabond.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Surely this couldn't be white privilege:
> 
> A history of making violent threats against Democrats
> 
> ...


No real federal response to mental instability due to de-prioritization of it by the Republican party since the 80's.

It just happens to coincide with them trolling 'liberal' colleges and science overall.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No real federal response to mental instability


How about a response to explicit threats of violence against elected officials (hell against anyone)? Is that not a crime? Or is that more "free speech"?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2021)

Armed US troops inside the Capitol today......


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 14, 2021)

“The FBI will find you, arrest you, and do our part to ensure you face the full force of the federal criminal justice system,” he said. “Regardless if it was trespassing on the Capitol or you planted a pipe bomb, you will be charged and you will be found.”

- *Acting US Attorney for the District of Columbia Michael Sherwin*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 14, 2021)

Lol. I think we could all see this was going happen. Pro Bono is too expensive when Rudy is your lawyer. 

Trump has told staff not to pay Rudy Giuliani over irritation at being impeached again








Trump has told staff not to pay Rudy Giuliani over irritation at being impeached again


President Donald Trump, irritated at being impeached for a second time, has told people to stop paying Rudy Giuliani's legal fees, a person familiar with the matter tells CNN, though aides were not clear if the President was serious about his instructions given he's lashing out at nearly...




www.cnn.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. I think we could all see this was going happen. Pro Bono is too expensive when Rudy is your lawyer.
> 
> Trump has told staff not to pay Rudy Giuliani over irritation at being impeached again
> 
> ...


I would love to see that weaselly little coward have to live up to his words. You want a "trial by combat" Rudy? Put up those soft little hands and let's go! I bet the incoming VP herself could put you in a coma with one hand behind her back.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 14, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> I would love to see that weaselly little coward have to live up to his words. You want a "trial by combat" Rudy? Put up those soft little hands and let's go! I bet the incoming VP herself could put you in a coma with one hand behind her back.


If he could even get his hands out of his pants


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 14, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> If he could even get his hands out of his pants


Holy shit!

How fucked up is the situation that Rudy in a hotel room, trying to tease the little seditionist to attention so he can fuck what he thinks is a minor, has been already forgotten?
That should have been the end of his career, but in today's USA it was pushed out of the news cycle by more stupidity, racism, lies and violence in no time.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 14, 2021)

The theme song in my head recently has been Sabbath's _War Pigs._

_Politicians hide themselves away_
_They only started the war
Why should they go out to fight?
They leave that all to the poor_

I'm not a religious man, but I can get on board for a minute if this verse comes true:


_Day of Judgment, God is calling_
_On their knees, the war pigs crawling
Begging mercies for their sins
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings _


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 14, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> The theme song in my head recently has been Sabbath's _War Pigs._
> 
> _Politicians hide themselves away_
> _They only started the war
> ...


Love Ozzy.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2021)

Leaves me Paranoid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Secret Service reportedly had to use Obama's bathroom after being barred from Ivanka Trump's


Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner have spent the past few years living in a six bedroom, 6.5 bathroom rented home in Washington, D.C.'s exclusive Kalorama neighborhood. The family could count high-profile officials and even one former president among their neighbors — as well as their own Secret...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Secret Service reportedly had to use Obama's bathroom after being barred from Ivanka Trump's
> 
> 
> Ivanka Trump and Jared Kushner have spent the past few years living in a six bedroom, 6.5 bathroom rented home in Washington, D.C.'s exclusive Kalorama neighborhood. The family could count high-profile officials and even one former president among their neighbors — as well as their own Secret...
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4797177
> 
> View attachment 4797189


Secret Service paid $3,000 a month for a bathroom near Jared and Ivanka’s D.C. home - The Washington Post



https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/01/14/secret-service-bathroom-ivanka-trump-jared-kushner/


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Secret Service paid $3,000 a month for a bathroom near Jared and Ivanka’s D.C. home - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/01/14/secret-service-bathroom-ivanka-trump-jared-kushner/


This criminal administration/family have wasted more of our money than any other. It is going to be interesting when the books are finally opened on what they have done to our nation.


----------



## topcat (Jan 15, 2021)

It'll take a generation to recover from the trump destruction, long after I'm gone. So...


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 15, 2021)

Can't blame this one on Trump. Y'all been executing handicapped people for your entire history. Such greatness.

_numerous IQ tests placed Johnson in a mentally disabled category. _









Federal government executes Virginia gang killer despite coronavirus diagnosis


The federal government late Thursday executed 52-year-old Corey Johnson, who was convicted for his involvement in a burst of gang violence in Virginia in 1992, despite a federal judge earlier this …




thehill.com


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Death Penalty gets no support from me, ever.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2021)

Trump enjoys having the power to kill and to pardon, godlike you know.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Death Penalty gets no support from me, ever.


Same.

I go a step further and don't think we should continue to basically torture people in prison either. We can do better than making people live in a abusive environment like we do and still keep people separated when they prove to be dangerous.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 15, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Death Penalty gets no support from me, ever.


Have you ever read the horribly sad story of the woman on federal death row? (or did they kill her already? hard to keep track of all the dead these days )

People must learn that Justice and punishment are not the same thing.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 15, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Can't blame this one on Trump. Y'all been executing handicapped people for your entire history. Such greatness.
> 
> _numerous IQ tests placed Johnson in a mentally disabled category. _
> 
> ...


Actually, yes we can. There was an Federal Moratorium on executions. The last person the Federal Government executed was back in 2003. Not only did Trump get it going again, he rushed people through as fast as he possibly could killing 17 in 2020 alone.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, yes we can. There was an Federal Moratorium on executions. The last person the Federal Government executed was back in 2003. Not only did Trump get it going again, he rushed people through as fast as he possibly could killing 17 in 2020 alone.



Stinky gets a tingle is his malformed micro penis when he snuffs out a life.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2021)

*President Trump’s legacy of corruption, four years and 3,700 conflicts of interest later*








President Trump’s legacy of corruption, four years and 3,700 conflicts of interest later - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington


Trump's administration was marked by self-interest, profiteering at the highest levels and more than 3,700 conflicts of interest.




www.citizensforethics.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Desperate QAnon fans claim Trump spoke to them in Morse code


DELUDED QAnon fans believe Donald Trump sent them a secret message in Morse Code during his video where he condemned the Capitol riot. Trump issued a video Wednesday night to condemn violent mob wh…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

These Textbooks In Thousands Of K-12 Schools Echo Trump’s Talking Points


Their religion-centered, anti-Democrat, anti-science, anti-multicultural message mirrors the Christian nationalism seen at the U.S. Capitol riot.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Despite Trump administration promise, government has no more 'reserve' 2nd vaccine doses


Hopes of a surge in Covid-19 vaccine shipments under a new policy to release second doses held in reserve appear to be evaporating -- with the revelation that those doses have already been distributed, contrary to recent indications by the Trump administration.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2021)

Ummmm ... What fucking legacy ? 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350080519480946688


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)

Pro-Trump heavy metal guitarist reportedly identified as Capitol rioter


A pro-President Trump heavy metal guitarist has been identified as one of the US Capitol rioters, according to a report. Multiple sources told the Indianapolis Star Wednesday that one of the suspec…




nypost.com





*Pro-Trump heavy metal guitarist reportedly identified as Capitol rioter*

A pro-President Trump heavy metal guitarist has been identified as one of the US Capitol rioters, according to a report.

Multiple sources told the Indianapolis Star Wednesday that one of the suspects in the deadly Jan. 6 siege is Jon Schaffer, a founding member of a Florida-based heavy metal band called Iced Earth who is originally from central Indiana.

Schaffer has not been charged with a federal crime as of early Friday, an FBI source confirmed to The Post.

But several people have identified him as the man seen with his mouth agape in an FBI poster seeking out the rioters who “made unlawful entry” into the Capitol during an attack that left five people dead, including Capitol Police Officer Brian Sicknick.

An FBI spokeswoman in Indianapolis declined to comment directly on Schaffer, whose face is seen in photograph 25, the newspaper reported.

Jon Schaffer has reportedly been identified as one of the US Capitol rioters.Roberto Schmidt/AFP via Getty Images
“Like FBI field offices across the country, FBI Indianapolis is receiving tips regarding Hoosiers who may have been at the Capitol building in Washington, DC Jan. 6,” FBI spokeswoman Chris Bavender said in a statement. “Any subjects that are arrested/indicted will be prosecuted by the United States Attorney’s Office in Washington, DC.”

Schaffer, who was born in Franklin, left Indiana as a teenager and later launched Iced Earth in Tampa, where the band is based. Attempts to reach him Wednesday were unsuccessful, the Indianapolis Star reported.

A report ID’d Jon Schaffer, a pro-Trump heavy metal guitarist, as one of the Capitol rioters sought by the FBI.FBI
In the photo, the man believed to be Schaffer is reportedly wearing a hat showing his allegiance to the Oath Keepers — an anti-government extremist group founded in 2009 that claims tens of thousands of former law enforcement officials and military vets as members, according to the Southern Poverty Law Center.

Schaffer has also previously attended Trump rallies and once appeared as a guest on the radio show of far-right conspiracy theorist Alex Jones, the Indianapolis Star reported.

Schaffer’s four bandmates, meanwhile, have put out a statement denouncing the riots.

“We hope that all those involved that day are brought to justice to be investigated and answer for their actions,” the statement read. “With broken hearts we are sending our love and compassion to everyone who has felt pain from the events on January 6th.”

A bio on the band’s website for Schaffer notes that his hobbies include studying history and current events, as well as “standing against” and “exposing” tyranny.

“Stand for something … or die for nothing,” the webpage reads.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> These Textbooks In Thousands Of K-12 Schools Echo Trump’s Talking Points
> 
> 
> Their religion-centered, anti-Democrat, anti-science, anti-multicultural message mirrors the Christian nationalism seen at the U.S. Capitol riot.
> ...


To save money and improve quality many school boards are going for online content. Here is an example of the teaching resources available online these days, there are YouTube lectures on current events and news content too. The history of these times will be taught by largely liberal women from history written by liberal journalists and historians. The more we find out about Trump the worse he will be, as the investigations and trials unpack the sordid history of these troubled times.

Many won't be happy when their kids are taught they supported a fucking traitor! 








Khan Academy | Free Online Courses, Lessons & Practice


Learn for free about math, art, computer programming, economics, physics, chemistry, biology, medicine, finance, history, and more. Khan Academy is a nonprofit with the mission of providing a free, world-class education for anyone, anywhere.




www.khanacademy.org


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello my American brothers and sisters!
Greetings from the (just as messed up) 51st state ..the UK!

While I have no political horse in this race, and might be considered one of those pesky 'centralist scum bags'. 
I thought I might point you all towards this video from a very interesting YT contributer called Professor Simon Holland. 

He used to work as a documentary film maker at the BBC (when it was actually a good channel 
He now does short documentaries on weird science and secret history (the kind that terrestrial channels no longer go near).

I'd like to point you to this video (see link below) and please watch it. Due to the nature of his videos, you must 'read between the lines'. If he mentioned the whole truth (in some of his videos) he would be yanked off YT and perhaps (later) in prison  
I can vouch for the man. He is a scientist and solid documentary film maker. And, not a conspiracy person (so his takes are quite, interesting).

Please, watch this video as it REALLY DOES pertain to the US too. In a sense, we may have ALL been played over the last decade or so.
So step back, take a breather and try to watch this video with no bias from your own mind.
PS: you may find some of his other videos highly enlightening too

I'll called this link 'what is the truth behind why we are hating one another so intensely these days?'





Please don't 'shoot the messenger'. I have too much love for the US and all its people.

Peace.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

I never read between the lines on anything. 








Mike Lindell Visits Oval Office, Appears to Urge Martial Law


MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell visits Trump in Oval Office carrying notes that appear to propose drastic, last-minute acts to overturn election: 'Martial law if necessary'




www.mediaite.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I never read between the lines on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The crackhead has some suggestions for Stinky, the inmates are in control of the asylum.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I never read between the lines on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a pity. Did any of the other videos peek your interest? 
You might like his videos on the hidden secrets of the Arecibo 'radio Telescope' (now collapsed). Thats a fun one.
Avoid the one about 'nasa broke the earth' ..that one, is a little too heavy for people here


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Hello my American brothers and sisters!
> Greetings from the (just as messed up) 51st state ..the UK!
> 
> While I have no political horse in this race, and might be considered one of those pesky 'centralist scum bags'.
> ...


'the media' is just too broad a term to take much stock in that video.

And the propaganda rags that the guy was showing sure, everything he said about them is correct, as is the online propaganda warfare that our nations are currently experiencing. 

But that doesn't mean the news media is the same as those tabloids.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Thats a pity. Did any of the other videos peek your interest?
> You might like his videos on the hidden secrets of the Arecibo 'radio Telescope' (now collapsed). Thats a fun one.
> Avoid the one about 'nasa broke the earth' ..that one, is a little too heavy for people here


I really don't watch opinion pieces. I'm more of a science guy. Working in electronics for 50 years makes facts more important than opinion. And as far as arecibo being an amateur radio op I found it sad. But facts please. Maybe you can give me a synopsis.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

How an Alabama man went from Obama supporter to dying in the Capitol insurrection


Over 12 years, Kevin Greeson went from attending President Barack Obama’s inauguration to dying on Jan. 6 in the mob protesting Donald Trump’s election loss during the Capitol insurrection.




www.al.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Education and skill set is why that fellow that tasered his testicles and died was not happy. Losers tend to blame others for their situation in life. Tons of good paying jobs. But it was easier to hang on parlor bitch. Losers. Deplorable.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I really don't watch opinion pieces. I'm more of a science guy. Working in electronics for 50 years makes facts more important than opinion. And as far as arecibo being an amateur radio op I found it sad. But facts please. Maybe you can give me a synopsis.


I'm in the science fields too. As is the Mr Holland and he is also tied in with major people in the science community.
As for Arecibo ..as a man of science, does it look like a radio telescope to you?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I never read between the lines on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/01/15/pillow-salesman-apparently-has-some-ideas-about-declaring-martial-law/


----------



## topcat (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Desperate QAnon fans claim Trump spoke to them in Morse code
> 
> 
> DELUDED QAnon fans believe Donald Trump sent them a secret message in Morse Code during his video where he condemned the Capitol riot. Trump issued a video Wednesday night to condemn violent mob wh…
> ...


He doesn't have the discipline to learn Morse code. He's a simpleton, as are his followers. He gets no credit for thinking through a thought.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> I'm in the science fields too. As is the Mr Holland and he is also tied in with major people in the science community.
> As for Arecibo ..as a man of science, does it look like a radio telescope to you?


Lots of crazy people in the sciences. Actually yes. How much do you know about radio frequency? I've actually designed numerous antennas for various frequencies. What do you know about log periodics? And you can take your horse shit somewhere else.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

White Christian Radicalization Is A Violent Threat


There was a distinctly Christian nationalist presence at the U.S. Capitol riot. Some leaders are trying to publicly reject it -- but others are staying silent.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

topcat said:


> He doesn't have the discipline to learn Morse code. He's a simpleton, as are his followers. He gets not credit for thinking through a thought.


Well I used to send around 45 characters but I guess they are just nucking futs. I dropped out of ham radio two years ago after 50 plus years. Let my license lapse. There used to be really interesting people to talk to on there but like most places anymore it filled up with dumbasses after Reagan screwed the FCC and policing of the bands became one of the amateurs themselves to police. And we know how that goes. It became a trump landia. Crazy old people that's about all that's left on amateur sitting at home hating their wives and dreaming up conspiracy theories. I call out those anymore with silly shit.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/01/15/pillow-salesman-apparently-has-some-ideas-about-declaring-martial-law/
> View attachment 4797628View attachment 4797629


Deplorable! Hillary was correct.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

HAARP-Like Ionospheric Research Project Underway at Arecibo Observatory


The American Radio Relay League (ARRL) is the national association for amateur radio, connecting hams around the U.S. with news, information and resources.




www.arrl.org


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Lots of crazy people in the sciences. Actually yes. How much do you know about radio frequency? I've actually designed numerous antennas for various frequencies. What do you know about log periodics? And you can take your horse shit somewhere else.


thats so nice of you. And you enjoy Anglo Saxon slang too I see. I must admit, I've never worked around people with that attitude.
Well, if it is a radio telescope to you. Then it is.

Have a nice day. 
Sleep well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Well I used to send around 45 characters but I guess they are just nucking futs. I dropped out of ham radio two years ago after 50 plus years. Let my license lapse. There used to be really interesting people to talk to on there but like most places anymore it filled up with dumbasses after Reagan screwed the FCC and policing of the bands became one of the amateurs themselves to police. And we know how that goes. It became a trump landia. Crazy old people that's about all that's left on amateur sitting at home hating their wives and dreaming up conspiracy theories. I call out those anymore with silly shit.


I'd like to make a 5.8 Ghz helical for directional analog long range FPV video one day, I've seen some designs on geek YouTube channels and such.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2021)

Circular polarization is my favorite. The cell phone antenna design came from an amateur. 








Sacred Geometry: How Cell Phones Work Using Fractals | The Oracle's Library


Ever wonder how an entire computer fits into the smallest cell phone. It's all about fractals.




www.theoracleslibrary.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Circular polarization is my favorite. The cell phone antenna design came from an amateur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's used quite a bit in FPV to deal with cross polarization issues when flying in different orientations. Circular polarized patches are preferred for goggles, but this produces higher gain and would be tripod mounted on a receiver. As you know one needs to be extra careful with measurements and such, very hard to get just right and I have no way of measuring gain etc.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2021)

*Supreme Leader Lord Clorox wants a military style send off .......*

Planes , Tanks , Marching Band , Troops and of course a Red Carpet. 

I believe that is a good idea *EXCEPT *lay the Red Carpet straight to the nearest jailhouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Supreme Leader Lord Clorox wants a military style send off .......*
> 
> Planes , Tanks , Marching Band , Troops and of course a Red Carpet.
> 
> I believe that is a good idea *EXCEPT *lay the Red Carpet straight to the nearest jailhouse.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Supreme Leader Lord Clorox wants a military style send off .......*
> 
> Planes , Tanks , Marching Band , Troops and of course a Red Carpet.
> 
> I believe that is a good idea *EXCEPT *lay the Red Carpet straight to the nearest jailhouse.


Ya know, I've been posting here now for over 5 years, hating/cursing/disparaging/warning people about Trump.
I'm fucking tired of it
Fuck him, give him whatever the fuck he wants, just as long as he get's the fuck out of the WH
I think about all that useful energy wasted typing I hate fucking Trump & sharing that.
I have wasted a good portion of my existence in the last 5 fucking years being angry/feeling desperate
It sucks
But, it's over, right?
Some how, I don't think so.
Anyway, stay safe/be strong 

This is a good tune


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2021)

*Texas realtor who took private jet is charged in Capitol riot .... of course. *

A Texas realtor who took a private jet to the riot at the U.S. Capitol last week and called it the best day of her life is facing federal charges.

Jennifer Ryan, who goes by Jenna Ryan on social media, is the latest person charged in connection to the Jan. 6 attack that left five people dead, including a Capitol police officer.


Federal authorities said in court documents released Friday that Ryan traveled with a group to Washington, D.C., on Jan. 5 and documented her two-day trip on social media.

In one *deleted* ( lol ) video, Ryan said, “*We’re gonna go down and storm the Capitol.* They’re down there right now and that’s why we came and so that’s what we are going to do. So wish me luck.” ... sounds pretty incriminating to me.

Another video that is still up on Ryan's Facebook page shows her and a group of President Donald Trump's supporters walking toward the Capitol. "This is a prelude to the war that's about to happen," she warns.


She also livestreamed herself entering the building.

"We are going to f------ go in here. Life or death, it doesn’t matter. Here we go," she said in a now-deleted video. Ryan later added: Y’all know who to hire for your realtor. Jenna Ryan for your realtor.”

Authorities said hours after the breach, Ryan wrote on Twitter that she had "just stormed the Capital [sic]."

"It was one of the best days of my life," she wrote, according to the court documents. Another photo included in the documents shows her standing next to a broken window at the Capitol. In the caption, she said that news studios would be next "if the news doesn't stop lying about us."

Ryan was charged with disorderly conduct on Capitol grounds and knowingly entering or remaining in any restricted building or grounds without lawful entry. It's not clear if she has obtained an attorney.

In a statement released Jan. 8, Ryan said she thought she was attending a "peaceful political march" but it turned into a violent protest.

*DOJ and other entities are looking into evolving new charges for those arrested. 

Now what fucking imbeciles DONT realize that EVERY federal institution are heavily wired in video surveillance ? ....... Another Darwin award winner. Remember when trump floated bringing firing squads back ? 

Careful what you wish for ... *


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Texas realtor who took private jet is charged in Capitol riot .... of course. *
> 
> A Texas realtor who took a private jet to the riot at the U.S. Capitol last week and called it the best day of her life is facing federal charges.
> 
> ...


Her life/existence is fucking over for the sake of worshiping Donald J Trump
Ha Ha Ha   
Was it worth it you dumb bitch, you and along with your other fools/traitors that have fucking destroyed yourselves for that Madman?

This song come to my mind


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 15, 2021)

Pretty fitting for the lot of them . Look what following a mad king gets you ..... KARMA HAS COME TO PASS !

I’m sure realty firm , clients , licensing board will probably drop her like hot potato.

BOO HOO BITCH.
You’re a loser.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

*Monologue: Welcome to My World | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*






*New Rule: The Tragedy of Trump Voters | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

*The President Is Slithering Off To Mar-A-Lago But The MAGA Menace Isn't Going Away*





Our disgraced, twice-impeached president is said to be planning to slink off to his Florida estate without attending Joe Biden's inauguration, leaving in his wake untold numbers of angry, conspiracy-fueled supporters still bent on causing destruction in his name.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> White Christian Radicalization Is A Violent Threat
> 
> 
> There was a distinctly Christian nationalist presence at the U.S. Capitol riot. Some leaders are trying to publicly reject it -- but others are staying silent.
> ...


So fucking true


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2021)

The ‘Shared Psychosis’ of Donald Trump and His Loyalists


Forensic psychiatrist Bandy X. Lee explains the outgoing president’s pathological appeal and how to wean people from it




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The President Is Slithering Off To Mar-A-Lago But The MAGA Menace Isn't Going Away*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the C99, but Colbert had me literally laughing out loud a few times. He is so good at combining humour with his message.

I watched a couple Seth Meyers(sp?) clips and he would be doing well with the news/editorial parts but then he would drop in the most forced, lame "jokes" that would destroy any momentum he had built. Colbert almost never misses a step and on the rare misses, he's usually able to improvise something better than most writers could come up with under optimum conditions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

He will never admit that he lost, never. He plans on continuing his assault on our country from exile as the legitimate president who's election was stolen, he's going for permanent victimhood. It goes along with his life long belief to never admit you're wrong or apologize, he thinks that's a sign of weakness.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He will never admit that he lost, never. He plans on continuing his assault on our country from exile as the legitimate president who's election was stolen, he's going for permanent victimhood.


Only way to be a victim is if people have sympathy for you and his sympathy is evaporating.
---------------------------

Also, Trump got his way using money and power and his ability to lie directly to people through social media.

His social media is gone, his political power is nearly gone, and his finances are in ruin.

Despite his demagogue status, he would not have achieved power without corporate backing, and that is gone.

He's a cornered, wounded animal. He's still vicious and dangerous, but his ability to do damage is bleeding away.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Only way to be a victim is if people have sympathy for you and his sympathy is evaporating.
> ---------------------------
> 
> Also, Trump got his way using money and power and his ability to lie directly to people through social media.
> ...


His hard core base may never leave him and he can rely on foreign money to live in exile. He will be financially supported as long as he's a effective propaganda tool.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Maybe it's the C99, but Colbert had me literally laughing out loud a few times. He is so good at combining humour with his message.
> 
> I watched a couple Seth Meyers(sp?) clips and he would be doing well with the news/editorial parts but then he would drop in the most forced, lame "jokes" that would destroy any momentum he had built. Colbert almost never misses a step and on the rare misses, he's usually able to improvise something better than most writers could come up with under optimum conditions.


It’s not the C99. Colbert is that good.

Johnny Carson could always turn a bombed joke into something funny too.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2021)

The terrorists' training camps and organizations need to be dismantled. These private armies need to go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/tocsz=1&iso=20210120T00&msg=Time+left+until+Trump+leaves+office&p0=263
*Time left until Trump leaves office*


3days85hours5117minutes307069seconds
until Wednesday, January 20, 2021 (Washington DC, District of Columbia time)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

Analysis: Trump finishes with worst first term approval rating ever


Poll of the week: A new Quinnipiac University poll finds that President Donald Trump's approval rating stands at 34%, while his disapproval is at 61%. The same pollster put Trump at a 33% approve to 60% disapprove split last week.




www.cnn.com





*Trump finishes with worst first term approval rating ever*

(CNN)Poll of the week: *A new Quinnipiac University poll finds that President Donald Trump's approval rating stands at 33%, while his disapproval is at 60%.

An average of recent polls finds Trump with a 38% approval rating and 59% disapproval rating.*
What's the point: A big question during the Trump presidency was whether anything could actually move the public opinion needle. It turns out that the insurrection at the US Capitol last week did exactly that.

The result is that Trump's final first term approval rating looks to be the lowest on record dating back since scientific polling began.

Heading into January, Trump had a 44% approval rating to 53% disapproval rating. That was not significantly different from his 45% approval rating going into the election.

With still a few days left in his presidency, Trump looks like his approval rating will end up below 40% -- a decline of more than 5 points since the election.

It means Trump will be the first president in the polling era to end his first term with an approval of below 40%, the first with a disapproval rating north of 50% and the first with a negative net (approval - disapproval) rating.

Trump has even seen a decline among his once heralded base. His approval rating with Republicans has dropped into the mid-high 70s in the average poll taken over the last week. It's usually in the high 80s to mid-90s. It was 95% in the general election exit poll.

He has certainly made Republican lawmakers less leery of distancing themselves from him.
You can see that in real time with 10 House Republicans from the more moderate end (New York Rep. John Katko) to the more conservative end (South Carolina Rep. Tom Rice).

Most presidents, unlike Trump, see their approval rating jump following their bid for a second term. Unlike Trump, the average president has ended his first term since Franklin D. Roosevelt with an approval rating of just south of 60%. Even the presidents who are unsuccessful in their tries for another term often get boosts .

George H.W. Bush ended with an approval rating of about 56% and a disapproval rating of 40%, despite losing by 6 points to Bill Clinton.
Before Trump, the previous lowest approval rating for a president at the end of his term belonged to Jimmy Carter. He remains the only president besides Trump to finish his first term with an approval rating below 50%.

In a CBS News/New York Times poll taken the week following he left office, 44% approved of Carter's job as president. An identical 44% disapproved of his job as president. A Harris poll taken during the same time found that 42% of Americans rated Carter's job performance as excellent or very good.

Carter, however, had gone into the 1980 election in far worse shape. His approval rating was south of 40% with a disapproval rating of around 55%.

Carter received a bump so late in his presidency that most pollsters didn't catch it. The late Carter boost was tied to the successful Iranian hostage release on January 20, 1981, as recalled at the time by pollster Lou Harris. Carter spent the final days of his presidency working day and night to get those hostages released.

Neither Bush nor Gerald Ford (the other president in the polling era denied another term) had as big of an achievement in their final days, but they did match Carter in an important way. They didn't get in the way of a peaceful transition of power and devoted the last two months of their presidency staying mostly above the partisan fray.

Trump, of course, did the very opposite. He did not try to reach out to Democrats, nor did he try to achieve non-partisan or bipartisan goals in his final two months.

Rather, Trump spent months refusing to concede to President-elect Joe Biden, despite crystal clear results. The months-long saga culminated with the insurrection at the US Capitol that Trump incited.

The question now is just how much damage has been done to Trump's political brand. He's been impeached a second time. How many senators will vote to convict him? Will Trump's brand be so bad that he doesn't bother running in 2024?

We'll just have to wait and see about those questions. What we do know is that Trump may have thought he could escape the post-election period without damage. He thought wrong.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


I noticed the cross deliberately hanging out of the shirt, he's a grifter like Donald and I think he's looking for a pardon to cover some past shady business. He will need a pardon for this shit too.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


"Algorithms all broke".

WTF is he even thinking he is talking about lol. 

Id be worried if these people were not so incompetent and stupid.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I noticed the cross deliberately hanging out of the shirt, he's a grifter like Donald and I think he's looking for a pardon to cover some past shady business. He will need a pardon for this shit too.


He does that constantly and even dresses up people in commercials the same way.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 16, 2021)

hillbill said:


> He does that constantly and even dresses up people in commercials the same way.


Praise jesus as you advocate attacking our government.......piece of shit should be put away for good.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Id be worried if these people were not so incompetent and stupid.


I'd be worried if the incompetent and the evil are consistently shown to be in positions of great wealth and power. Oh wait. 

An awful thing you learn about business, if you've ever been in an industry where you've gone from the front line into upper management, is that the competent and intelligent people you keep expecting to reach as you rise through the chain of command often don't exist. Nepotism and the ol' boys network are responsible for far more people in powerful positions than are sound business decisions.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> I'd be worried if the incompetent and the evil are consistently shown to be in positions of great wealth and power. Oh wait.
> 
> An awful thing you learn about business, if you've ever been in an industry where you've gone from the front line into upper management, is that the competent and intelligent people you keep expecting to reach as you rise through the chain of command often don't exist. Nepotism and the ol' boys network are responsible for far more people in powerful positions than are sound business decisions.


This is why I really try to look at the world like Moneyball. 






Sometimes it hurts my ability to consider the sheer advantage that idiots with a lot of money have.

Edit:

Wrong scene. This is the one that I think of. Basically taking out the bias when looking for the best people to do the jobs that need to get done.





We don't have crystal balls. And a lot of bad decisions are made because people think they know something about someone, and they really don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Sometimes it hurts my ability to consider the sheer advantage that idiots with a lot of money have.


Donald sure lost a lot of money, a fool and his money soon part ways. I believe he illegally claimed billions in other people's losses on his taxes too. The tax laws have a very long statue of limitations, if you continuously committed tax fraud over the years, it might go back even decades, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2021)

For just 10¢ a day you can feed a trump. 
Please do your part.
——————————————

Nah fuck him and his family


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


There will be plenty of time to pray ..... in prison.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald sure lost a lot of money, a fool and his money soon part ways. I believe he illegally claimed billions in other people's losses on his taxes too. The tax laws have a very long statue of limitations, if you continuously committed tax fraud over the years, it might go back even decades, if I'm not mistaken.


Oh god no, it is not Trump I was thinking of there. Trump is a broke ass idiot who is toast. He took his shot and failed as hard as he has his entire life.

But there are enough rich racists/foreign dictators that can still fund a lot of bad actors.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


I wonder what he will tell the FBI next week, a grand jury, congress and his trial later on...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh god no, it is not Trump I was thinking of there. Trump is a broke ass idiot who is toast. He took his shot and failed as hard as he has his entire life.
> 
> But there are enough rich racists/foreign dictators that can still fund a lot of bad actors.


Donald will be an expensive ass et! Uncle Sam is gonna come down hard on anybody using him for propaganda or offering asylum, Donald is radioactive. Most of the world doesn't understand why you haven't burned him at the stake yet! 

I figure Jared and Ivanka might end up in Israel and would be hard to get back, it depends on the government and it looks like Bebe in going to prison himself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

Lexington,VA today.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350479825132285953


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lexington,VA today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350479825132285953


The USA has been APPEASING (important WW2 related word for the younger people here) the internal fascists for years. 

What happens when you decide it's easier to be a pussy than to stand up for what is right and to enforce the law and the Constitution? Well, once again WW2 can show us the answer to this question.

Appeasing Evil, Hatred and Greed only strengthens the movement. It must be met head on and CRUSHED.










Appeasement - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Lexington,VA today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350479825132285953


I wonder how many were at the sacking of the capital? lot's of folks and machines are doing facial recognition these days, pouring over video frames and identifying morons.

I hope they do voice sampling from this crowd and try to get all their digital devices. I'll bet most of the death threats over the past year or two, to election and public officials, came from the capital hill crowd too.

Merrick Garland should temporarily bring back a few thousand vetted retired FBI agents to deal with the work load.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers for the troglodyte ....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> The USA has been APPEASING (important WW2 related word for the younger people here) the internal fascists for years.
> 
> What happens when you decide it's easier to be a pussy than to stand up for what is right and to enforce the law and the Constitution? Well, once again WW2 can show us the answer to this question.
> 
> ...


On TV Joe will be Gandhi, the open hand, behind the scenes his team will swing the big stick with class, there are many willing hands. Having the congress is important and having them in this state of mind for anti domestic terrorism legislation is important. IMHO the best way to deal with these assholes is to have a terrorist watch list and those on it can't own firearms or fly. Divide off the responsible gunowners from these assholes, say it's necessary to protect the 2nd amendment rights of everybody to sell it. Just the "right" people would be on it, including a reserved spot for the capital hill rioters. That deals with the extremist elements, the threat of being put on such a list would deter many of these idiots.

The domestic information system that created this situation must be dealt with too, using law, and regulation. A house divided cannot stand and people have a basic human right to the truth, lies can kill you, Trump proved it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2021)

*Trump will take nuclear football out of DC on his final day in office - and the codes will be deactivated at the stroke of noon ... *

Donald Trump 
will get to take the nuclear football with him when he leaves Washington DC on his final day in office – but the codes will be deactivated at the stroke of noon.

Mr Trump will be accompanied by the 45-pound briefcase when he flies to Florida on the morning of Joe Biden’s inauguration, as he is reportedly expected to do.

But the nuclear codes that accompany it will stop working as soon as Mr Biden is sworn in as his successor 1,000 miles away on Wednesday.

Military officials will have a nuclear football ready and waiting to accompany Mr Biden after he becomes the commander-in-chief, officials told CNN.

There is something wrong here ....


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

*The fundamental cause of the trouble is that in the modern world the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt*.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump will take nuclear football out of DC on his final day in office - and the codes will be deactivated at the stroke of noon ... *
> 
> Donald Trump
> will get to take the nuclear football with him when he leaves Washington DC on his final day in office – but the codes will be deactivated at the stroke of noon.
> ...


The pentagon launches and provides threat intelligence and targeting, besides Donald doesn't know how to work it and probably gave the biscuit containing the authorization codes to Vlad as a souvenir. I figure Donald's minions in the Pentagon are under threat of being locked in a closet for 3 days if they try anything stupid and some might be under threat of arrest by the FBI.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The pentagon launches and provides threat intelligence and targeting, besides Donald doesn't know how to work it and probably gave the biscuit containing the authorization codes to Vlad as a souvenir. I figure Donald's minions in the Pentagon are under threat of being locked in a closet for 3 days if they try anything stupid and some might be under threat of arrest by the FBI.


The FBI has no authority over the military.


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> On TV Joe will be Gandhi, the open hand, behind the scenes his team will swing the big stick with class, there are many willing hands. Having the congress is important and having them in this state of mind for anti domestic terrorism legislation is important. IMHO the best way to deal with these assholes is to have a terrorist watch list and those on it can't own firearms or fly.


That's all good, and all necessary.

What I meant though, is that _all of you_ have to stand up and do what is right, even if it causes you discomfort or unpleasant situations.

Local assholes are offended by your rainbow flag? Fly it high and defend it yourself if the cops won't.

Losing customers because you hired a "colored fella" or a "goat-fucker"? Suck it up and take the loss and back your people. Back them sincerely, with words and actions.

Neighbor has a Confederate flag on his wall? Let him know that is why you won't be attending his barbecue and what follows, follows.

Personal accountability doesn't just apply to those smearing shit on the walls of the Capitol, it applies to every single American who _by lack of action or word _enables the proliferation of this movement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> The FBI has no authority over the military.


These were civilian Trump appointees and if the delayed the capital hill response...


----------



## H G Griffin (Jan 16, 2021)

Are we taking the Civil War talk seriously yet? Or are some people still pretending it was just a bunch of unorganized losers with nothing better to do on a weekday?









Correction: Capitol Breach-Civil War story


BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (AP) — In a story January 16, 2021, about Republican leaders invoking war rhetoric, The Associated Press incorrectly referred to an incoming chairwoman of the Michigan GOP...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> That's all good, and all necessary.
> 
> What I meant though, is that _all of you_ have to stand up and do what is right, even if it causes you discomfort or unpleasant situations.
> 
> ...


It depends on geography to an extent, in the south and rural areas the culture shock might be profound. The most important thing is to retain power and do those things that have wide support and theirs lots. *H.R.-1* is gonna be on steroids, to level the playing field, when it hits Chuck's desk, there will be police reform, anti terrorism legislation, social media and internet regulation and a bigger role for the FCC. Cripple their domestic disinformation network and use their covid and election disinformation to get rid of them as a public menace. Having control of the government makes all of this possible, along with full control of the investigative agenda and committees.

The republicans are divided and the democrats need to exploit this and the endemic GOP corruption to make house and senate gains in 2022. The failed coup fiasco was the beginning of the end for them, Joe and the congress will act to protect the constitution, the rule of law and the future of the country. It was Armageddon for them, the final battle of the white tribe in America, they are on the wrong side of Uncle Sam now and are gonna get stomped.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Are we taking the Civil War talk seriously yet? Or are some people still pretending it was just a bunch of unorganized losers with nothing better to do on a weekday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some of these assholes the Civil war never ended!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 16, 2021)

H G Griffin said:


> Are we taking the Civil War talk seriously yet? Or are some people still pretending it was just a bunch of unorganized losers with nothing better to do on a weekday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Domestic terrorists yes. But not civil war. Trump lost, the crazies will still try to stay relevant, but the nation will keep moving forward. They have always lost, and in ever increasing fashion.

Triggering all these domestic terrorists, meth mouthed hater, mentally unstable, and religious zealots at once is defiantly dangerous, and scary in the middle of a pandemic. 

But Trump lost. And a ex crack head my pillow guy and a handful of other conmen ruined any momentum the money behind this attack on our nation built up. They screwed up the day Trump announced the attack to the world.





https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/



I decided a long time ago that I will worry on Jan 21st if Biden is not in the White House. Until then I will watch in horror as Trump tries to lay waste to as much as he can before his time in office is over.

Fuck the My Pillow Guy and Ricky Schroeder.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 4798518


The FBI just needs to roll this asshole's rock over and all kinds of slimy things will slither in the sunlight. My pillow guy needs a my pardon for something, all the FBI has got to do is look, and they will.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350583317758881792


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For some of these assholes the Civil war never ended!


My dad told me that when I was 9 years old. (1963) It stuck in my memory.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

*The January 6 Insurrection Was A Last Gasp For White Supremacy.*





Anand Giridharadas, publisher of The.Ink, says that what the country experienced last week is the chaos at the end of white supremacy. “This is not a launch party, this is a funeral for something. It is funeral for white supremacy. It is a funeral for a kind of outdated, outmoded male power. It is a mourning for a time in which certain Americans could claim to be the default of America and not have to share.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> My dad told me that when I was 9 years old. (1963) It stuck in my memory.


I was 8 then and 66 now!


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was 8 then and 66 now!


You two are around the same age as my old man, class of 72'. He says he's "ancient" Ha!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2021)

Class of '69


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350200464755879936


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2021)

Literalists. Stupid.








Why Christians keep appropriating Jewish ritual symbols


The difference between religious exchange and appropriation, according to a rabbi.




www.vox.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## MickFoster (Jan 17, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Class of '69


Class of "68".


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2021)

Trump’s Schrödinger Pardon Extortion Scheme


A secret-weapon Trump will use even after leaving the White House




kevinabosch.medium.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2021)

‘Avatar’ and the Mystery of the Vanishing Blockbuster


First it was said that James Cameron was no match for reality. In late 2009, before “Avatar” came out, skeptics



dnyuz.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350140253181517826


----------



## topcat (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350140253181517826


The faux leopard shawl is the finishing touch. Lounge lizard, hungover.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350140253181517826


Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2021)

topcat said:


> The faux leopard shawl is the finishing touch. Lounge lizard, hungover.


Wow, what a psycho .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2021)

I see since the sacking of the Capital masks have become much more popular among Trumpers at protests, so there's that!
They are responding to FEAR!  Not so much covid as the FBI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Armed Protesters Arrive At Michigan Capitol | MSNBC*





NBC’s Daasha Burns reports from Lansing, Mich., where protesters are starting to gather at the state’s Capitol. The individuals are seen carrying a variety of guns and magazines.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350292143252910080


Another psycho. Nice hair. Lol. Him and that Karen Leopard women would make a purrrfect pair.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Another psycho. Nice hair. Lol. Him and that Karen Leopard women would make a purrrfect pair.


That makes more sense now. So many people voted for Trump that it broke the algorithms.  

Wow so glad they shut these morons down.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

It's time for a tune


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

And one more


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It's time for a tune


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350140253181517826


Carol baskin’s sister


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

Ah, fuck it, I'm in a Beatles head
(one song I never quite got  )
Stay safe & stong


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see since the sacking of the Capital masks have become much more popular among Trumpers at protests, so there's that!
> They are responding to FEAR!  Not so much covid as the FBI
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Armed Protesters Arrive At Michigan Capitol | MSNBC*
> ...


Fucking American psychos
Why do they gravitate too/are Republicans?
Make a list, like right fucking now
Get my point?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

Yea, we will survive that/those motherfuckers 
Good tune


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucking American psychos
> Why do they gravitate too/are Republicans?
> Make a list, like right fucking now
> Get my point?


Oh they are, facial recognition software can work with masks too, besides, most of them had their cellphones and the FBI can collect the identities of the fanatics that way. Wait for the new domestic anti terrorism laws, congress is well primed since the place got sacked and they were locked down with bags on their fucking heads! The republicans are divided and the NRA is fucked, the democrats have the government and will exploit their advantages. Before this shit is over they will have thousands of these morons on watch lists, their social support networks and disinformation systems will be crippled. They will cut the core out of these fanatics and imprison many of these assholes, I also figure many of those who were making death threats are among them.

I think there will be thousands of them busted for this and hundreds imprisoned including congress people.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

I have to put this in, very good/poignant/insightful


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 17, 2021)

For posterity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I have to put this in, very good/poignant/insightful


I like his buddy at the Lincoln Project Steve Schmidt too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*This Undemocratic Moment Must Be Met Head On: Schmidt*





Steve Schmidt, co-founder of the Lincoln Project, weighs in on the riots on the U.S. Capitol and the handling of the aftermath by some GOP leaders, saying that the undemocratic actions by insurrectionists must be put down.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Oh they are, facial recognition software can work with masks too, besides, most of them had their cellphones and the FBI can collect the identities of the fanatics that way. Wait for the new domestic anti terrorism laws, congress is well primed since the place got sacked and they were locked down with bags on their fucking heads! The republicans are divided and the NRA is fucked, the democrats have the government and will exploit their advantages. Before this shit is over they will have thousands of these morons on watch lists, their social support networks and disinformation systems will be crippled. They will cut the core out of these fanatics and imprison many of these assholes, I also figure many of those who were making death threats are among them.
> 
> I think there will be thousands of them busted for this and hundreds imprisoned including congress people.


As stated ... the digital trail runs long and deep. No one should EVER assume postings , pics , videos are truly “ deleted “ . Pics are geo tagged / postings linked , and postings archived. This is already making the radical numbskulls nervous as they will be methodically linked to sites / pages / charters / etc.

Weeding out the Proud Ladies is getting stupid easy for instance .... Flex cuff man and mom arrested - with most of law enforcement picking up individuals left and right. Statements have been given that “ NO deals will be made , even if you turn yourself in “ .......

What will be of more importance are the “ puppet masters “ behind and INSIDE the siege. Qanon faithful congressmen to police officers on site. I have an idea that Boebert / Greene and others are pretty much involved. Internal video surveillance should pretty much show who was conducting Pre-Siege capital tours already and will continue to hold that knowledge under wraps as evidence emerges.

The storm is coming as they say ..... except it will be from federal agents.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2021)

*Defense Officials Fear Inside Attack At Inauguration, Prompting FBI To Vet Guard*








Defense Officials Fear Inside Attack At Inauguration, Prompting FBI To Vet Guard


The massive undertaking underscores fears that some of the very people assigned to protect Washington could threaten the incoming administration.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2021)

Hoping the media have prime video camera spots ........ * I can hear the theme song now ! ( Yakety Sax )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2021)

Lindell the Lunatic may have freebased a bit too much ..... now receiving Cease and Desist from DOMINION .
It’s like these tards just “ want “ to be sued .... suit basically formed itself ....lol.

*What they're saying*: Dominion's letter reads... "Despite knowing your implausible attacks against Dominion have no basis in reality, you have participated in the vast and concerted misinformation campaign to slander Dominion ... Litigation regarding these issues is imminent."

*Nervously lights crackpipe 




*ORIGINAL PDF ( LINK ). *


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2021)

can somebody explain the martial law angle? 

the constitution says jan 20 is the day. if trump declared martial law, that doesnt supersede the jan 20 date does it??


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> can somebody explain the martial law angle?
> 
> the constitution says jan 20 is the day. if trump declared martial law, that doesnt supersede the jan 20 date does it??


Nope, Trump's term ends on Jan 20th at high noon, nothing can change that. Then either Joe, Kamala or Nancy in that order, Joe does not even need to be sworn in, he automatically becomes POTUS at 12 noon.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 18, 2021)

Got a fattie ready for 12 noon Wednesday..........


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2021)

QUOTE OF THE DAY.


"The defamation suit by Dominion Voting Systems against Mike Lindell needs to be called the My Pillow Case."


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

I fucking hate this fucking thread
Just saying


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

I love this guy






Why has he been so succinct along with Stephan Colbert, two fucking comedians/actors/entertainers in defining Trump?
Fucking unbelievable?
Nah, this just the fucked up realty of today.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lindell the Lunatic may have freebased a bit too much ..... now receiving Cease and Desist from DOMINION .
> It’s like these tards just “ want “ to be sued .... suit basically formed itself ....lol.


If Trump can say it so can I


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 18, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is included


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 19, 2021)

Parler partially reappears with support from Russian technology firm


USA-TRUMP/PARLER-RUSSIA:Parler partially reappears with support from Russian technology firm




news.trust.org


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> QUOTE OF THE DAY.
> 
> 
> "The defamation suit by Dominion Voting Systems against Mike Lindell needs to be called the My Pillow Case."


Along with this one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351516798353612800


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

*President Trump's Job Approval Stands At 34 Percent: Poll*





The president is leaving office with his approval rating at 34 percent, according to new Gallup polling. President Trump is also the first president in Gallup history to never reach the 50 percent approval threshold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

*After Trump, Preventing Future Danger To The Republic *





On President Trump's final full day in office, the Morning Joe panel discusses the role social media played in Trump's presidency and what type of politician could come in the future if social media sites remain unchecked.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2021)

My Pillow dropped by Bed, Bath and Beyond and Kohl's. That's sad.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> My Pillow dropped by Bed, Bath and Beyond and Kohl's. That's sad.


How long before the 'censoring' 'cancel culture' snow flaking begins?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

America needs to have a discussion about this topic and set some parameters, expand FCC regulation and regulate large social media platforms like broadcasters.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Violence at Capitol and beyond reignites debate over America's defense of extremist speech - CNN 

*Violence at Capitol and beyond reignites a debate over America's long-held defense of extremist speech*

(CNN)With most Americans hoping this week's expected inauguration protests look nothing like the Capitol siege, questions emerge about unrestrained free expression, long championed by First Amendment theorists as a benefit to society, no matter how ugly and hateful.

The optics may be disturbing, especially so soon after the riot, with the potential of protesters -- many of like mind with those who stormed the Capitol -- screaming, or worse, at troops and police standing guard outside the razor wire-topped fences surrounding the Capitol.

Is allowing this type of expression "good" for America? An old First Amendment theory -- known as the safety valve -- says it is, that permitting groups to express themselves releases pressure, ensuring objectionable ideas aren't driven underground where they might boil over into violence.

Permitting free speech, including hate and extremist speech, is often cast as a universal boon, reinforced in idioms such as, "Sunlight is the best disinfectant" and "I don't agree with what you say, but I'll defend your right to say it."

Not all First Amendment scholars are buying the safety valve theory, especially after the deadly episode at the Capitol. They question if extremist speech demands more limitations when it's inextricably linked to the violence at the nation's legislative headquarters, after hateful online rhetoric dovetailed with politicians and activists delivering speeches to revved-up crowds that marched to the Capitol, some bent on insurrection.

Even the American Civil Liberties Union, the consummate guardian of speech, has sought to address the "competing values" its long-held defense of expression presents, and some experts say free speech theories need to take into account the way social media has been used to manipulate the marketplace of ideas.

"We have to pay attention to the way that tech platforms are shaping discourse and the way technology moves fringe ideas into the mainstream," said Joan Donovan, research director at Harvard's Shorenstein Center on Media, Politics and Public Policy. "The idea we would somehow get out of it by not paying attention to what's going on and opening the floodgates to more speech misunderstands the phenomenon of online platforms and misunderstands the technology."
'Protection against ... noxious doctrine'

Ahead of President-elect Joe Biden's inauguration, government and corporations are taking measures to avoid the violence that marred his Electoral College affirmation. Thousands of troops and police will be on hand, and companies including Apple, Google, Amazon, Twitter and Facebook are deplatforming and banning users, including President Donald Trump, while corporations such as PayPal and Airbnb are temporarily blocking resources, such as fundraising venues and places to stay.

Some of those targeted are crying censorship, but the First Amendment protects against government, not private organizations, stymieing expression. Big Tech and others, several scholars say, are correct to shut down extremist speech after seeing the role words on their platforms played in planning and stoking the Capitol mayhem.
The concept that would become the safety valve theory was born with US Supreme Court Justice Louis Brandeis' 1927 concurring opinion in Whitney v. California. He posited "that without free speech and assembly discussion would be futile; that with them, discussion affords ordinarily adequate protection against the dissemination of noxious doctrine."

Four decades later, renowned First Amendment scholar Thomas Emerson named the theory, writing that "suppression of belief, opinion and expression is an affront to the dignity of man, a negation of man's essential nature."
Robert Richards, founding director for the Pennsylvania Center for the First Amendment at Penn State, believes the safety valve theory has relevance in today's censorship discussions, he said, but he's not sure it's at play here, yet, given the timeframes, who's shutting down the speech and the other available avenues for expression.

Rather, he sees the corporations responding in a temporary manner to an emergency situation, "exigent circumstances that threaten to play out again," he said. Yes, shutting down speakers over time carries risks their behavior will "bubble up in some worse fashion," but there's no indication the corporate measures are permanent. They're narrowly tailored to specific speakers, apps or windows of time, he said.

"The main difference (between corporations and government shutting down speech) is the private sector can make its own rules," he said. "Going forward, those restrictions will ease up as the temperature of the country's politics goes down. ... I don't really think there's a lot of permanent ending of speech."

A far better example of the safety valve theory is the Arab Spring, Richards said. Citizens rose up across the Middle East and Africa -- to spur reform and regime change, not question a legitimate election -- but their anger reached critical mass after years of systemic oppression, he said, not a few weeks of Twitter or Airbnb bans. Americans also have alternative venues to speak out, where most Tunisians and Libyans did not
*more...*


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 19, 2021)

MyPillow Products Will No Longer Be Sold by These Companies


Mike Lindell, the CEO of My Pillow, has said that several companies have stopped selling his products following his continued pushing of baseless allegations of voter fraud in the 2020 election. Lindell, an ardent supporter of President Donald Trump, has repeatedly and falsely claimed that Trump...




news.google.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jan 19, 2021)

The Capitol building needs some freedom.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 19, 2021)

Here is an excerpt from an article I was reading about the My Pillow boycott:

"In his email to NBC News, Lindell said: "All the evidence against Dominion is before the Supreme Court. ... China and others used the machines to corrupt our election! Here is one page of the proof."

The email did not include an attachment. When asked if he had mistakenly omitted it, Lindell sent another email with an empty attachment and a third with screenshots of illegible text."

This guy cost Dominion millions of dollars with his attacks on their business, it's only fair that the same thing happens to him. He actually deserves it. Freedom of Speech does not equal freedom from consequences.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 19, 2021)

Dominion is going to make more money on lible and slander suits than they ever have on voting machines.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2021)

a bit off topic but i find that rebekah jones the data scientist from FL to be very hot. i hope she sues the shit out of DeSantis.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a bit off topic but i find that rebekah jones the data scientist from FL to be very hot. i hope she sues the shit out of DeSantis.


lmao I agree. But she has eyebrows that scream "I am a little crazy".


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao I agree. But she has eyebrows that scream "I am a little crazy".


oh yeah! i noticed that too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like Mitch is giving signals, the big money is running away from the Trumpers like they are on fire and the republicans are divided in a power struggle between Mitch and Donald. Donald lost, so did those who supported him and I expect a few in the house might be expelled, if they were part of the Capital sacking. The republican base will not be happy in the coming weeks and hundreds of it's most extreme members will be under federal indictment.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*McConnell: Capitol Rioters Were 'Provoked By The President' And 'Fed Lies'*





Sen. Mitch McConnell opened the Senate floor by denouncing the mob that stormed the Capitol on January 6, saying that they were "provoked by the president" and "fed lies."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Mitch is giving signals, the big money is running away from the Trumpers like they are on fire and the republicans are divided in a power struggle between Mitch and Donald. Donald lost, so did those who supported him and I expect a few in the house might be expelled, if they were part of the Capital sacking. The republican base will not be happy in the coming weeks and hundreds of it's most extreme members will be under federal indictment.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *McConnell: Capitol Rioters Were 'Provoked By The President' And 'Fed Lies'*
> 
> ...


*turtles hate mirrors especially this blue and purple one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> My Pillow dropped by Bed, Bath and Beyond and Kohl's. That's sad.


Thoughts and prayers lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 19, 2021)

It’s Official: Melania Is America’s Least Favorite First Lady (msn.com)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *turtles hate mirrors especially this blue and purple one.


The Septuagenarian mutant ninja turtle is gonna take the sword to Donald and Pepe, Donald is muzzled on social media and Pepe the frog is on the run from the FBI. When they sacked the capital the "succeeded" too well and not only committed the most documented crime in history, but managed to bust themselves in the process. They also helped a lot with domestic terrorist legislation and a domestic terrorist watch list with teeth that they have a reserved place on. They are every bit as stupid as Donald and perhaps thousands of the bastards will end up in prison with him. Shit they might bust a thousand of his cronies, cabinet and minions in the administration alone! It's time for Uncle Sammy to dance on some cockroaches, POTUS, house and Senate, with the republicans divided and at internal civil war.

Donald destroyed them right down to the base and put them on the wrong side of the federal law enforcement and national security communities in one fell swoop. A blunder of epic proportions has lead them to disaster, sacking the capital was an act of historic mass stupidity incited by a moron.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It’s Official: Melania Is America’s Least Favorite First Lady (msn.com)



I really don't care, do u?


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2021)

"I am the most boolied person _on_ the world." Deport that immygrint and her parents. Slovenia doesn't send their best and brightest.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> My Pillow dropped by Bed, Bath and Beyond and Kohl's. That's sad.


Good. That guy is a scumbag just like trump. These swamp dwellers come together like a pack of rats. Shady business practices and crappy products. It's too bad that people just trying to make a living will probably lose their jobs because of a crappy whacked out boss.


They were already given an F rating by the BBB 4 years ago before the owner mike scumdell got caught trying to get trump to declare martial law. 


BURNSVILLE, Minn. - The Better Business Bureau (BBB) has revoked the accreditation of Minnesota-based MyPillow, lowering its rating to an F based on a pattern of complaints by consumers.









MyPillow accreditation revoked by the Better Business Bureau


The BBB made the decision after reviewing MyPillow's ongoing "buy one get one free" offer, which violates the organization's code of advertising.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Good. That guy is a scumbag just like trump. These swamp dwellers come together like a pack of rats. Shady business practices and crappy products. It's too bad that people just trying to make a living will probably lose their jobs because of a crappy whacked out boss.
> 
> 
> They were already given an F rating by the BBB 4 years ago before the owner mike scumdell got caught trying to get trump to declare martial law.
> ...


Have you ever seen those pillows?
My racist brother has a couple and he bought one for my racist father as well..........total pieces of shit..........a $5 pillow from Walmart beats it hands down.


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> MyPillow Products Will No Longer Be Sold by These Companies
> 
> 
> Mike Lindell, the CEO of My Pillow, has said that several companies have stopped selling his products following his continued pushing of baseless allegations of voter fraud in the 2020 election. Lindell, an ardent supporter of President Donald Trump, has repeatedly and falsely claimed that Trump...
> ...


Everything Trump touches, dies. Businesses took their risks.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Everything Trump touches, dies. Businesses took their risks.


He sure does leave nothing but destruction in his path. 













The Trump Taj Mahal, the Atlantic City casino that the real estate mogul built for $1.2 billion in 1990, went for 4 cents on the dollar when it was sold in March. 









Trump's Taj Mahal — the '8th wonder of the world' — sold for pennies on the dollar


The Trump Taj Mahal, the Atlantic City casino the real estate mogul built for $1.2 billion in 1990, went for 4 cents on the dollar when it was sold in March.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> He sure does leave nothing but destruction in his path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T, r, u, m, p spells LOSER.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> It’s Official: Melania Is America’s Least Favorite First Lady (msn.com)


Malaria is groveling for followers .... the MOST unpopular FLOTUS in history.

HARD PASS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351598860343398401


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Good. That guy is a scumbag just like trump. These swamp dwellers come together like a pack of rats. Shady business practices and crappy products. It's too bad that people just trying to make a living will probably lose their jobs because of a crappy whacked out boss.
> 
> 
> They were already given an F rating by the BBB 4 years ago before the owner mike scumdell got caught trying to get trump to declare martial law.
> ...


Hey Mike .......... Use your BOGO ( buy one get one ) deal and give the extra pillow to trump ....

This way both of you can bite and clutch them as you idiots get ass hammered by prisoners.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2021)

Parlor refugees, we've seen a few! *Red pills* they call them," 'red pill' what they have termed as 'Parler refugees' "
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Increasingly militant 'Parler refugees' and anxious QAnon adherents prep for doomsday (nbcnews.com)

*Increasingly militant 'Parler refugees' and anxious QAnon adherents prep for doomsday*
*QAnon followers have become more divorced from reality since the Capitol riots as some are targeted by extremists who try to radicalize them further.*

Liesa Norris got a panicked phone call Monday from her brother. He told her to buy a ham radio.

The radio, he explained, would be one of the few ways they could communicate once President Donald Trump launched his plans to take permanent power.

"We were dancing around the subject, and then he just brought up that on the 20th, you know, the truth is going to come out," Norris said. "He was just going on and on about how we needed to have ham radios because we're not going to be able to talk on regular phones and everything is going to be dark."

Trump has no such plans. But in the fractured QAnon community, which has turned to a variety of smaller messaging apps and YouTube to keep spreading conspiracy theories, evidence-free reports of a nationwide blackout and impending martial law Wednesday have become a last stand for true believers that Trump will be president after Inauguration Day.

NBC News reviewed the social media accounts of Norris' brother, part of a sea of QAnon accounts that have become increasingly divorced from reality since the Capitol riot. Most of the accounts have expressed a belief that Trump will declare martial law and execute Democrats on Inauguration Day as part of the cult's long-awaited doomsday.

Extremism researchers are calling some of the accounts "Parler refugees," named for the conservative social media network whose users are stumbling upon increasingly militant and radical information streams on smaller, unmoderated messaging apps and online forums. Parler has been offline since early January after internet service companies cut ties with it. Twitter also banned 70,000 QAnon accounts this month.

Meili Criezis, who studies white supremacist radicalization at the Global Network on Extremism & Technology, part of a nonprofit organization that works to prevent extremists from using online platforms, said she noticed explicit recruiting by white supremacist militias of what she called "normie," or previously nonradical, Trump supporters on Telegram after Parler's removal.

"In white supremacist and neo-Nazi Telegram groups, discussions have centered around strategies to infiltrate pro-Trump chats and *'red pill' what they have termed as 'Parler refugees' *with carefully constructed narratives and propaganda," Criezis wrote in a recent report. ("Red pill," in this sense, means to radicalize online users with far right-wing views.)

Criezis said militia groups were "really ready for this flood of new users" onto services like Telegram, where they had built audiences of tens of thousands of users before the Capitol assault.

"I've seen some Trump supporters kind of fumbling onto Telegram not knowing how to use it exactly, and it was really concerning, because it's such a huge recruitment pool," Criezis said.

One extremist group on Telegram even created a "red-pilling guide," which included directions to "strike up friendly conversations with individuals followed by a pre-constructed message" through private messages. The guide tells recruiters to identify with potential targets for radicalization over their support for Trump and their shared fear of threats before demoralizing the targets into believing that the solution is violence.

Criezis said radicalization often starts in larger militia spaces on Telegram, like one of two groups run by the far-right extremist group Proud Boys, "where pretty much anyone is allowed in."

"They find the target, then they pull the individual off to the side in Telegram into a one-on-one chat away from that larger group chat, and they try to develop a very personal relationship," Criezis said. "And that's where the whole recruitment model of manipulation lives, where they are feeding those 'red-pill lite' versions of more hard-core white supremacist arguments."

QAnon followers have retreated to smaller forums where the most popular posts have become exceedingly fantastical and bloody among followers who falsely believe Trump will stage a violent coup on Inauguration Day.

Booted from larger social media platforms like Twitter, followers have turned to fake Telegram accounts purporting to be those of leaders in the Air Force and to anonymous 4chan posts claiming to be written by soldiers who are excited to commit armed insurrection.

According to Advance Democracy, a nonprofit group that researches disinformation and extremism, calls for and expectations of violence on Inauguration Day dominate the top posts of QAnon forums in the run-up to Wednesday.

A top post on a site named after The Great Awakening, the QAnon doomsday that begins with the mass execution of Democrats, declared: "The death penalties will commence ON DC SOIL."

Norris said that her brother became radicalized over the last year mostly through YouTube but that he sounded more urgent this week. In the past several days, he has been posting excitedly about the coming blackout and doling out tips from YouTube tutorials about ham radios and how to survive after what he hopes is an elaborate, bloody coup by Trump.

"They keep pushing the goal posts back when they put all these predictions out," Norris said. "But he is convinced that the truth is going to come out on Wednesday."

Despite the cruelty at the heart of QAnon, Norris believes her brother was legitimately trying to help.

"He was getting a ham radio sent to my dad. His was getting delivered today. He was telling me they were flying off the shelves," she said. "And I think, last minute, he still thought, 'Oh, What about my sister?' even though I didn't believe it."


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 20, 2021)

he made my taxes go up by 2%


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2021)

The Abomination Of Desolations has left the Building!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 20, 2021)

Anybody have any footage of tRump's going away party or do I have to go to Faux News for that?

I'm just wondering how many of his invited guests with their 5 friends actually showed up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Parlor refugees, we've seen a few! *Red pills* they call them," 'red pill' what they have termed as 'Parler refugees' "
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Increasingly militant 'Parler refugees' and anxious QAnon adherents prep for doomsday (nbcnews.com)
> 
> ...


i was at walmart earlier and i saw 2 couples both loading up on freeze dried foods, bottle water, etc. morons.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 20, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Anybody have any footage of tRump's going away party or do I have to go to Faux News for that?
> 
> I'm just wondering how many of his invited guests with their 5 friends actually showed up.


If you don't count the military, his family, and the press..........maybe 100 or less.
None of his dick-sucking members of congress showed up.
Fitting send off for a traitor and an asshole.
Good riddance.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Anybody have any footage of tRump's going away party or do I have to go to Faux News for that?
> 
> I'm just wondering how many of his invited guests with their 5 friends actually showed up.


biggest, people are telling me this, biggest send off in american history!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

@hanimmal 
you thought Rebekah has the crazy eyes? this is the wacko that stole Pelosi's laptop


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 20, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Anybody have any footage of tRump's going away party or do I have to go to Faux News for that?
> 
> I'm just wondering how many of his invited guests with their 5 friends actually showed up.


About 200 showed up.

They had the capacity for and sent out invites for around 5,000.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @hanimmal
> you thought Rebekah has the crazy eyes? this is the wacko that stole Pelosi's laptop
> View attachment 4802259


There are too many to keep them straight, but is this the one that was going to send it to Russia and her boyfriend turned her in? 


Man, it is just too weird. Im guessing there is going to be a lot of netflix specials and movies that are made about the last decade. And at least one 'making of a mass cult' kind of documentary.

It is crazy to think how something like this might have been what led to the salem witch trials and other manic events in human history. And on Jan. 6th is that what it was like back in the day when the peasants would storm the castle?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> There are too many to keep them straight, but is this the one that was going to send it to Russia and her boyfriend turned her in?


yep.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And on Jan. 6th is that what it was like back in the day when the peasants would storm the castle?


too bad nancy and chuck didn't have cauldrons filled with boiling oil ready to be dumped on the ransackers.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> biggest, people are telling me this, biggest send off in american history!!


It was a much larger send off crowd than Obama's, I hear.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yep.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4802273


could face 20 years. and she's 22 yrs old. thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> could face 20 years. and she's 22 yrs old. thoughts and prayers.


You must be a better person than me...........I pray the bitch rots in prison.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> could face 20 years. and she's 22 yrs old. thoughts and prayers.


Hope the prison system gets some great mental health funding, because there are a lot of people that are going to need it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2021)

MickFoster said:


> You must be a better person than me...........I pray the bitch rots in prison.


Time to dust off the SHOCK THERAPY generators and frontal lobotomies.... I still have my accreditation from Trump University of Bombay.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2021)

No words needed ......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't have that "dancing on his grave" feeling yet.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> No words needed ......
> 
> View attachment 4802474


All dressed up for his own political/financial/freedom funeral. Gonna be bigly for sure!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2021)

Behold this gem ..... 

Police shield wielding loser was tracked and arrested. This fuckwad just ooozes creepy child molester / the lovely bones guy.
He is fat / fluffy and easy prey for “ Mad Dog Gonzalez “ multiple life serving prison block king. You can hear the fisting already.

 ( sorry Stanley Tucci ) ... lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 20, 2021)

topcat said:


> T, r, u, m, p spells LOSER.


I hate that fucker, but yet I feel pity
I guess it's my Roman Catholic upbringing/indoctrination, or is it just a basic sense of pity seeing someone fail/destroy themselves.
I don't know which emotion to encompass right now, gleeful satisfaction on the end of Trump or the saddness that I feel at seeing/knowing he's fucking destroyed.
I'm confused emotionally.


----------



## topcat (Jan 20, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I hate that fucker, but yet I feel pity
> I guess it's my Roman Catholic upbringing/indoctrination, or is it just a basic sense of pity seeing someone fail/destroy themselves.
> I don't know which emotion to encompass right now, gleeful satisfaction on the end of Trump or the saddness that I feel at seeing/knowing he's fucking destroyed.
> I'm confused emotionally.


Don't let your guard down. He has no feelings and deserves everything, and more, of what he gets. Consider how miserable he'd have made you, had he won. I had the same Catholic upbringing as you, but I'm not letting that get in the way of justice. He's a broken, small man and I'm reveling in it. In fact, I've just begun to enjoy it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2021)

Market just keeps going up while the real world spirals downward, this thing is going to pop soon.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2021)

This is pretty cool @12:00


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> This is pretty cool @12:00



That was awesome!

I love Jimmy Kimmel, he gave me the shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That was awesome!
> 
> I love Jimmy Kimmel, he gave me the shirt I'm wearing.


loved the girls bouncing on trampolines.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2021)

Joe throwing out the trash ......


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Joe throwing out the trash ......
> 
> View attachment 4803022


was he fired by tweet? lol.


----------



## Mr_X (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> was he fired by tweet? lol.


Fired by instagram


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

45 left some turds behind.









Who's in charge: Career staffers move to acting Cabinet head


Like 8,000 flying trapeze artists passing in midair, the Biden and Trump administrations swapped out senior leadership of the federal government on the fly as <a href="https://apnews...




apnews.com





_Another Trump-era complication for this election cycle’s power swap: Trump added more layers and senior staffers to federal government, Light said. 

Researchers have crunched the federal government’s annual directory of executive-level Cabinet staffers — the associates to the chiefs of staff, the deputies to the deputies — each year since the Kennedy administration. There were 451 of them, then.

There were 3,265 of those senior Cabinet employees when Obama left town — and 4,886 at last count under Trump, Light said, in research that Brookings published in October.

The understanding over the years is “acting appointees are not going to do anything significant” without warning, he said. “We just cross our fingers and hope that people will behave.”_

Not only did he fire anybody who so much as looked disloyal (aka, did not lick his boots), he ADDED 1,600 middle level management jobs to the Cabinet staff. For some reason, I doubt they will behave. When they get fired they will scream bloody murder and go all crazy. Like father, like son.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Joe throwing out the trash ......
> 
> View attachment 4803022


_The Biden administration first asked Robb to resign__, a departure from the norm that presidents of both parties have followed to allow the general counsel to serve out their term. Robb’s term was scheduled to be over in 10 months.
But Robb refused.

In a letter to the White House, he called the request “unprecedented since the nascence of the National Labor Relations Act” and said his removal “would set an unfortunate precedent,” according to a copy obtained by The Washington Post and first published by Law360.

Robb wrote that Biden’s request, which came shortly after noon via email from the White House Presidential Personnel Office, blindsided him.

“I respectfully decline to resign,” Robb wrote.

Biden had told Robb he should step down by 5 p.m. or he would be fired, the White House said, news of which was first reported by Bloomberg Law. By 8:45 p.m., the general counsel position on the NLRB’s online organizational chart was listed as “vacant.” _

Maybe the unions that so dearly loved Peter Robb can loan him scabby the rat to protest Biden's norms breaking firing. 



Robb was due to leave in November but Biden just said no.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2021)

Fascist bastards need to removed from all government employment, especially police and military. Fascist officials can go to hell also. 
Everyone was Antifa when I was a boy.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> View attachment 4803044


self portrait?

Cosplay?


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> self portrait?
> 
> Cosplay?


He looks like a retard, I don't


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> He looks like a retard, I don't


Trump had a false image of himself too.

You do him well. What kind of orange face paint do you use?


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump had a false image of himself too.
> 
> You do him well. What kind of orange face paint do you use?


Slightly confused about your comments to my photo? Are you a trump fan? If not what are you getting at? I don't wear face paint, I'm a real man orange is not the new white.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 21, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> He looks like a retard, I don't


don't sell yourself short, big guy!


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't sell yourself short, big guy!


I thought this was a take the piss out of and show hatred towards trump thread? Must of got it wrong, my bad laters.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 21, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> Slightly confused about your comments to my photo? Are you a trump fan? If not what are you getting at? I don't wear face paint, I'm a real man orange is not the new white.


I admired your impression of Trump. Good job. Except, didn't your mother warn you that your face would get stuck in that expression if you do it too much?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2021)

19-Sean-86 said:


> View attachment 4803044


Rudy was sack nuzzling at time of this pic .......... oh the horror


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2021)

Fuck Q sounds just like Fuck You, May both apply to trump!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352329891845431296


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2021)

*Monologue: Bye, Propecia! | Real Time with Bill Maher *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2021)

*New Rule: Hello, Douchebags! | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## topcat (Jan 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> loved the girls bouncing on trampolines.


Ah, juggies. Fun times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 23, 2021)

Bidens reportedly left outside White House when Trump sent staff home - Business Insider 

*The Bidens were reportedly left waiting outside the White House on Inauguration Day because Trump sent the staff home*






_Joe and Jill Biden outside the White House. Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images_

Biden reportedly wasn't greeted by White House staff on Inauguration Day because Trump sent them home.
Trump reportedly sent the butlers home so "there would be no-one to help the Bidens when they arrived."
Chief usher Timothy Harleth left his role before the Bidens arrived at the White House.
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.
Joe and Jill Biden may have been waiting to enter the White House for longer than necessary on Inauguration Day because there was a lack of staff there to greet them.

In a break from White House protocol, the new President and First Lady were left standing in front of closed doors as they took photos outside of their new residence for the first time on Wednesday. 

The Trumps "sent the butlers home when they left so there would be no-one to help the Bidens when they arrived," a well-placed official not associated with the Biden administration told The National Journal.

Chief usher Timothy Harleth was also fired by the Trumps before they left on Wednesday morning, the publication reports. White House press secretary Jen Psak later confirmed that Harleth's exit occurred "before we walked in the door."


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2021)

trump is such a low-life prick


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 25, 2021)

Meet the ‘Glowies,’ the Online Far Right's Newest Fear - The Atlantic

*The Far Right’s Fear of ‘Glowies’*
*In the aftermath of the January 6 riot, extremists have become obsessed with the federal agents who might lurk among them.*

Judging by the actions of those who stormed the Capitol, far-right extremists don’t fear arrest. But they do fear one thing: glowies.

During the Trump administration, many far-right groups’ main concern was figuring out how to recruit more people to the cause. But as federal law-enforcement officials continue to round up people suspected of involvement in the January 6 insurrection at the Capitol, and Joe Biden’s administration promises a crackdown on white-supremacist and anti-government radicals, extremists are on the verge of a crack-up, posting widely and worriedly about spies in their midst—“glowies.” That’s the term far-right groups use to describe people they suspect of being federal law-enforcement agents or informants infiltrating their communication channels, trying to catch them plotting violence, or prodding them into illegal acts.

The term is in widespread use among extremists: On January 6, one Telegram user made their channel, which was popular with the far right, private because “nameless faceless glowies are joining.” Two days later, another person suggested that glowies would “float dead cop story, to redirect public attention and sympathy,” referring to the death of the Capitol Police officer Brian Sicknick, who was beaten with a fire extinguisher during the riot and later died. One user recommended downloading an alternative platform, ZeroNet, saying, “Glowies cannot take it down.”

*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meet the ‘Glowies,’ the Online Far Right's Newest Fear - The Atlantic
> 
> *The Far Right’s Fear of ‘Glowies’*
> *In the aftermath of the January 6 riot, extremists have become obsessed with the federal agents who might lurk among them.*
> ...


Is it that they expect only foreign militaries to have the ability to catfish them?

It is kind of a releif that they are doing that. There is a foreign military actively attacking all these same people.

I do hope though that they think about providing some kind of help to de-radicalize people before they get triggered into doing some very real damage. And not just throw them in prison to get beaten into something worse than what they went in as. 

I really would love to see national mental health become a priority. It will be nice when the world is not on fire, pandemics, and economic collapses, and kids in cages has to drown out some really low hanging societal fruit.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 25, 2021)

Sup folks, been nice reading a few pages of your political whatnots. Fled another forum due to their rightward march, its nice to see a place where it isn't crazy to call out horseshit. Welp, cheers dudes and off to wander around and see whats going on around here.


----------



## MickFoster (Jan 25, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Sup folks, been nice reading a few pages of your political whatnots. Fled another forum due to their rightward march, its nice to see a place where it isn't crazy to call out horseshit. Welp, cheers dudes and off to wander around and see whats going on around here.


Welcome.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 25, 2021)

Retards file a lawsuit.










Trump fans file suit to block Biden's executive orders and rerun election


Fans of former WH resident Don Trump have a bone to pick with President Joe Biden. Supporters of former President Donald Trump this week filed an amended motion for a restraining order against President Joe Biden that left one veteran legal...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 26, 2021)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Retards file a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d like to know what happened to not filling frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2021)

*Why People Follow a Trump (or a Hitler): Malignant Narcissism & Simplicity - FRANK YEOMANS*





Frank Yeomans discusses the primitive appeal of splitting - "We're good they're bad" - and what happens when a malignant narcissist is the leader of a group. Both Trump and Hitler are mentioned.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 26, 2021)

*MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell Banned From Twitter For Good *


Even his pillow’s “patented, interlocking fill” won’t be enough to give MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell a peaceful night’s sleep right now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell Banned From Twitter For Good *
> 
> 
> Even his pillow’s “patented, interlocking fill” won’t be enough to give MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell a peaceful night’s sleep right now.


I’ll sleep better now for sure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 26, 2021)

*Steve Schmidt: The Biden White House ‘Walked Into A Catastrophe’*





Co-founder of the Lincoln Project Steve Schmidt remarks on the tough hand President Biden has been dealt by the Trump administration and its bungled coronavirus response.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2021)

*Mike Pence is homeless after leaving office and ‘couch-surfing’ with Indiana politicians, report says*

Karma came a calling .......


Former vice president Mike Pence, who was thrust into the spotlight during the last days of Donald Trump’s presidency, does not have a permanent place to live in since leaving his official residence at the US Naval Observatory in Washington, according to reports.

Though in his farewell address Mr Pence announced moving back to his home state Indianain summer, he offered no details on the specifics of where he would move with his wife, Karen Pence. And now, the former second couple is “couch-surfing" at the residences of various officials in Indiana, reported Business Insider.


A source told the news portal, that the Pences are staying at a cabin that Indiana governor, Eric Holcomb, uses as a retreat, while two republicans close to the former vice-president said that Mr Pence and his wife were staying at Pence’s brother’s place in Columbus.

*Mr Pence, who grew up in Columbus, hasn't owned an Indiana home for at least the past eight years, *reported Associated Press. Elected as Indiana Congressman from 2001 to 2013, and the governor of the state from 2013 to 2017, Mr Pence lived at the Indiana governor's residence in Indianapolis before moving to the vice presidential residence on the grounds of the US Naval Observatory in Washington in 2017.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

*Joe Scarborough: This Is What Republicans In The Senate Want You To Forget *





Senate Republicans voted Tuesday for a measure that would have declared the impeachment proceedings against former President Trump unconstitutional because he is no longer in office. Joe Scarborough weighs in on where most in the GOP stand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

Donald will split the republican party, I think the republicans will find 17 votes in the senate, but why expose themselves to attack by Trump and the base for a month or more. I believe they will do Donald in the end, nobody running in 2022 will vote to convict, but there are others and Mitch is among them. They want Donald out of the way, nobody rides Donald's wild elephant until Donald is out of the way and in prison. If they don't convict him in the impeachment trial and disqualify him from future office, he will syphon off cash and their base, even from prison. Future republican presidential nominees would have to promise a pardon for Donald. He might endorse someone, or could even capture the nomination himself from his prison cell. He could continue to fund raise off stop the steal and a 2024 run and lead the party down the road to ruin and lunacy.

Mitch wants his majority back and to do that he must get rid of Donald with 17 republican votes in the senate. The DOJ & courts will follow this shit up with criminal convictions for the same charges as the senate will try him for within months, if not weeks. The trial might be as quick as Mitch can arrange the votes, a long trial with witnesses and documents will give the senate some cover. Donald has no defense, the congress was both victims and witnesses, the whole thing was video recorded in detail and some of those involved in the riot will be indicted and perhaps even convicted by the time the trial is over.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Standing In GOP Firm But Slipping, Polling Shows*





Donald Trump remains a popular figure within the Republican Party, yet his popularity may be slipping somewhat, according to new Politico/Morning Consult polling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell Banned From Twitter For Good *
> 
> 
> Even his pillow’s “patented, interlocking fill” won’t be enough to give MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell a peaceful night’s sleep right now.


He is a grifter and probably needed a "pocket pardon" from Donald, a secret pardon that is only revealed when they are indicted federally. I figure my pillow guy needs a pardon and probably has one sitting in his pocket. I'm also pretty sure Donald has a pocket pardon for himself and if he is indicted federally for anything before the trial he would be forced to use it. I'm wondering what's happened to the sealed indictments for individual #1 in the SDNY, and I'm sure Michael Cohen is too, since he's doing time for Donald's crime right now, though from home.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2021)

*Maria “ the Bar Hag “ Bartiromo crying about losing followers.... oh the horror ! *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354361867859161090


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

What a reporter learned after spending 3 weeks in QAnon chat room 

That they are crazy, stupid and mostly ignorant bigots.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2021)

Heard trumpy has that sexual assault charge / possible other suits from women still floating out there in legal limbo .... I lost count on *overall *cases pending against him. Individual, contractors, financial, tax , and god knows what else.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 27, 2021)

Imagine the photo journalist that scores the FIRST pic of Trump in an Orange Jumpsuit .... with a velcro fly on the ass labeled WEST WING - in case some fellow cell mates would like a “ tour “ and “ Storm the Spinchter “.

Hold up .... i just vomited in my mouth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio was an FBI informant | US news | The Guardian 

*Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio was an FBI informant*
*Extremist leader repeatedly worked undercover for investigators after his arrest in 2012, former prosecutor and court files reveal*

Enrique Tarrio, the leader of the Proud Boys extremist group, has a past as an informer for federal and local law enforcement, repeatedly working undercover for investigators after he was arrested in 2012, according to a former prosecutor and a transcript of a 2014 federal court proceeding obtained by Reuters.

In the Miami hearing, a federal prosecutor, a Federal Bureau of Investigation agent and Tarrio’s own lawyer described his undercover work and said he had helped authorities prosecute more than a dozen people in various cases involving drugs, gambling and human smuggling.

Tarrio, in an interview with Reuters on Tuesday, denied working undercover or cooperating in cases against others. “I don’t know any of this,’” he said, when asked about the transcript. “I don’t recall any of this.”

Law enforcement officials and the court transcript contradict Tarrio’s denial. In a statement to Reuters, the former federal prosecutor in Tarrio’s case, Vanessa Singh Johannes, confirmed that “he cooperated with local and federal law enforcement, to aid in the prosecution of those running other, separate criminal enterprises, ranging from running marijuana grow houses in Miami to operating pharmaceutical fraud schemes.”

Tarrio, 36, is a high-profile figure who organizes and leads the rightwing Proud Boys in their confrontations with those they believe to be antifa, short for “anti-fascism”, an amorphous and often violent leftist movement. The Proud Boys were involved in the deadly insurrection at the Capitol on 6 January.

The records uncovered by Reuters are startling because they show that a leader of a far-right group now under intense scrutiny by law enforcement was previously an active collaborator with criminal investigators.

Washington police arrested Tarrio in early January when he arrived in the city two days before the Capitol Hill riot. He was charged with possessing two high-capacity rifle magazines, and burning a Black Lives Matter banner during a December demonstration by supporters of former president Donald Trump. The DC superior court ordered him to leave the city pending a court date in June.

Though Tarrio did not take part in the Capitol insurrection, at least five Proud Boys members have been charged in the riot. The FBI previously said Tarrio’s earlier arrest was an effort to pre-empt the events of 6 January.

The transcript from 2014 shines a new light on Tarrio’s past connections to law enforcement. During the hearing, the prosecutor and Tarrio’s defense attorney asked a judge to reduce the prison sentence of Tarrio and two co-defendants. They had pleaded guilty in a fraud case related to the relabeling and sale of stolen diabetes test kits.

The prosecutor said Tarrio’s information had led to the prosecution of 13 people on federal charges in two separate cases, and had helped local authorities investigate a gambling ring.

Tarrio’s then lawyer Jeffrey Feiler said in court that his client had worked undercover in numerous investigations, one involving the sale of anabolic steroids, another regarding “wholesale prescription narcotics” and a third targeting human smuggling. He said Tarrio helped police uncover three marijuana grow houses, and was a “prolific” cooperator.

In the smuggling case, Tarrio, “at his own risk, in an undercover role met and negotiated to pay $11,000 to members of that ring to bring in fictitious family members of his from another country”, the lawyer said in court.

In an interview, Feiler said he did not recall details about the case but added, “The information I provided to the court was based on information provided to me by law enforcement and the prosecutor.”

An FBI agent at the hearing called Tarrio a “key component” in local police investigations involving marijuana, cocaine and MDMA, or ecstasy. The Miami FBI office declined comment.

There is no evidence Tarrio has cooperated with authorities since then. In interviews with Reuters, however, he said that before rallies in various cities, he would let police departments know of the Proud Boys’ plans. It is unclear if this was actually the case. He said he stopped this coordination after 12 December because the DC police had cracked down on the group.

Tarrio on Tuesday acknowledged that his fraud sentence was reduced, from 30 months to 16 months, but insisted that leniency was provided only because he and his co-defendants helped investigators “clear up” questions about his own case. He said he never helped investigate others.

That comment contrasts with statements made in court by the prosecutor, his lawyer and the FBI. The judge in the case, Joan A Lenard, said Tarrio “provided substantial assistance in the investigation and prosecution of other persons involved in criminal conduct”.

As Trump supporters challenged the Republican’s election loss in often violent demonstrations, Tarrio stood out for his swagger as he led crowds of mostly white Proud Boys in a series of confrontations and street brawls in Washington DC, Portland, Oregon, and elsewhere.

The Proud Boys, founded in 2016, began as a group protesting against political correctness and perceived constraints on masculinity. It grew into a group with distinctive colors of yellow and black that embraced street fighting. In September their profile soared when Trump called on them to “Stand back and stand by.”

Tarrio, based in Miami, became the national chairman of the group in 2018.

In November and December, Tarrio led the Proud Boys through the streets of DC after Trump’s loss. Video shows him on 11 December with a bullhorn in front of a large crowd. “To the parasites both in Congress, and in that stolen White House,’” he said. “You want a war, you got one!” The crowd roared. The next day Tarrio burned the BLM banner.

Former prosecutor Johannes said she was surprised that the defendant she prosecuted for fraud is now a key player in the violent movement that sought to halt the certification of President Joe Biden.

“I knew that he was a fraudster, but had no reason to know that he was also a domestic terrorist,” she said.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Maria “ the Bar Hag “ Bartiromo crying about losing followers.... oh the horror ! *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354361867859161090


lmao, the funny thing is I bet all those kicked were paid trolls were very likely the vast majority of her content on her feeds is why she is so pissed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 27, 2021)

Enrique will squeal like a pig!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exclusive: Proud Boys leader was ‘prolific’ informer for law enforcement (yahoo.com)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

lol 








Giuliani election witness who testified at Michigan hearing says she’s running for state house seat


A conservative activist in Michigan who Rudy Giuliani called to testify during a hearing on election fraud says she is running for a local state House seat. Melissa Carone, an IT wor…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 27, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not violent, just opposed to illegal voting fraud that steals elections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2021)

One of the best ways to get the news...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Returning To Norms: Biden Rips Putin In Tough Phone Call, Immediately Releases Details*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2021)

The Republican Party is sending a message to Donald Trump he won't like - CNNPolitics 

*The Republican Party is sending a message to Donald Trump he won't like*

(CNN)The Republican Party transformed itself into the Donald Trump Party over the last four years. From top to bottom, the party became a cult of personality -- gathered not around a set of common principles but around the views and vagaries of one man.

Which is why what Republican National Committee Chair Ronna Romney McDaniel said to the Associated Press on Wednesday surprised me. Asked whether she was encouraging Trump to run again in 2024, McDaniel said this:
_"The party has to stay neutral. I'm not telling anybody to run or not to run in 2024. That's going to be up to those candidates going forward. What I really do want to see him do, though, is help us win back majorities in 2022."_
Which is_ interesting_!

Remember that the reason McDaniel just got reelected to another two-year term as the head of the party is because Trump endorsed her for the gig. "I am pleased to announce that I have given my full support and endorsement to Ronna McDaniel to continue heading the Republican National Committee (RNC)," Trump tweeted eight days after the November election. "With 72 MILLION votes, we received more votes than any sitting President in U.S. history - and we will win!"
(Editor's note: He didn't win.)

You can bet that Trump endorsed McDaniel for the job because he believed her to be loyal -- to him first and the GOP second. (Trump is entirely transactional. He doesn't do things unless he believes it will benefit him in some way, shape or form.) And now, in one of her first moves as RNC chair in the post-Trump version of the Republican Party, she makes clear that the party will not be endorsing or supporting any 2024 candidate including Trump.
That is, of course, the right position for McDaniel to take as the head of the party apparatus. The 2024 field is likely to be extremely crowded with Republican senators and governors and, as party chair, it's not McDaniel's job to pick favorite among them.

But that's how a normal political party works -- and the Republican Party under Trump has been anything _but_ normal over the last five years. And Trump isn't anything like any past president considering another run for the highest office in the country.

There is no doubt that McDaniel's promised neutrality will make Trump angry. And if he had a Twitter account -- he was deplatformed following his role in the January 6 US Capitol riots -- Trump would have almost certainly already attacked McDaniel for her alleged lack of loyalty.

This, in microcosm, is the challenge McDaniel and the rest of the Republican Party leadership faces in the coming weeks, months and years. They are trying -- slowly but surely -- to move the party beyond Trump. Or, maybe more accurately, broaden the party beyond Trump. That is, to not forget or ignore the massive role the 45th president played (and plays) within the GOP but to also make the party stand for something more than just whatever the billionaire businessman says next.

The inherent problem there is that Trump and his sons, daughters and various other hangers-on -- not to mention his loyal followers among the party base -- have zero interest in letting the party be about something bigger than just him. That's for political reasons (Trump seems genuinely interested in running again in 2024) but perhaps more importantly for financial reasons (Trump's companies suffered a major revenue hit in 2020 and he has hundreds of millions in loans coming due).

The more central Trump is to the GOP, the more relevant he is to the national conversation. And the more relevant he is to the national conversation, the easier it is for him to develop new revenue streams to help keep himself comfortable financially.

In short: Trump isn't going to like _any_ attempt to suggest that this isn't his party (or solely his party) anymore. And he's going to fight like hell -- against McDaniel and anyone else who stands in his way -- to keep his death grip on the GOP for as long as he possibly can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2021)

*Let's talk about why Republicans are confused in the Senate....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354919545757118469


----------



## topcat (Jan 28, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hasn't been hit with her own lawsuit by Dominion, yet. She feels threa end.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2021)

*With Trump out of office, the Republican Party is having an identity crisis*





The Republican Party is out of power on Capitol Hill and deeply divided on issues from the attack on the Capitol to the impeachment of former President Trump. Denver Riggleman, a former Republican congressman and chief strategist at the Network Contagion Research Institute, and Whit Ayres, the president of North Star Opinion Research, join Judy Woodruff to discuss.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 29, 2021)

*AOC Tells Ted Cruz to Take His GameStop Bipartisanship and Shove It Up His Ass*


And while he’s at it, tender his resignation from the Senate. 

note : this was the best article heading i found today ... couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2021)

I found the new national spokesman for the GOP.










Man dressed as the Lone Ranger defends his right to the use N-word at Georgia county meeting


During a live-streamed commission meeting in Walker County, Georgia, on Thursday night, a man named Ray C. Bernpen -- also known as "the Lone Ranger" -- stepped up to speak during the public comment portion of the meeting.As local media outlet NewsChannel9 reports, Bernpen defended the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)

Social media regulation is coming and Joe here is pushing hard for it. The FCC is gonna play a bigger role in cable and radio content regulation and social media will be regulated too. They must cut this shit off at the knees and install a valve so we don't constantly get wet dealing with the nozzle end of the hose.

Many of the republicans swallowed their own shit and poisoned their minds, many willingly waded through a sea of truth with blinkers on, ignoring the facts and common sense, until they came to the turd of choice. These hate and fear driven racist, bigots, xenophobes, miscreants and assorted deplorables make up the Trump base and they are America's main problem. These kinds of people normally make up about a third of any population, but Trump and the republican party has gathered them together and racism, bigotry and tribalism have bound them together. The most radical elements appear to control large sections of the republican party and support appears to be largely along regional and urban versus rural lines.

*Apple CEO Criticizes Social Media's Business Model *





Apple CEO Tim Cook during a Thursday speech linked Facebook’s business model with real-world consequences like violence or reducing public trust in vaccines.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 29, 2021)

Lindsey Graham attempting to hide his booger finger ........ it is amazing how these clowns continue to look more and more ridiculous.

Flies on head , hand down pants , drippy fucking ink hair , cancer causing windmills , UV up the ass , Clorox injections , Sun staring , Medical advice from a crackhead , Witch doctors and Alien DNA , Rudy farting on mic , on and on.

Lady G Booger Queen 










Untitled


Watch and create more animated gifs like Untitled at gifs.com




gifs.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 29, 2021)

Give this Right Wing Boot licker a kick to the curb .... Pure Trash 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354862832706326532


----------



## ebcrew (Jan 29, 2021)

Fixed your post. What has Biden done to this country?

God the guy is a weasel and you sheep suck it up. Have fun when everything goes up in price, gas has started already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Fixed your post. What has Biden done to this country?
> 
> God the guy is a weasel and you sheep suck it up. Have fun when everything goes up in price, gas has started already.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *With Trump out of office, the Republican Party is having an identity crisis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know what I really don't get/understand/comprehend?
Is why all these dumb as fuck/miscreants/Republicans orbit around a man that was a registered Democrat for most of his life (Yea, he actually was  )
He has absolutely nothing in fucking commen with them
Why do they admire a slumlord/failure?
I just don't fucking get it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2021)

ebcrew said:


> Fixed your post. What has Biden done to this country?
> 
> God the guy is a weasel and you sheep suck it up. Have fun when everything goes up in price, gas has started already.


Sheep have a longer memory then you. 
Shhh it's a secret.
https://www.opensecrets.org/industries/recips.php?ind=E01&recipdetail=A&sortorder=U&mem=Y&cycle=2020

It happens every at every party change. Know your enemy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)

Many people walked out of the republican party over Jan 6th, for instance almost 10,000 quit in AZ in the week following the Capital sacking.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Former Republican Voter After Capitol Riot: I Want No Association With This Party Anymore*





A former Republican voter speaks to NBC News' Maura Barrett about why he left the GOP after the Capitol riot as data from key states shows thousands of Republicans are leaving the party after Jan. 6.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ya know what I really don't get/understand/comprehend?
> Is why all these dumb as fuck/miscreants/Republicans orbit around a man that was a registered Democrat for most of his life (Yea, he actually was  )
> He has absolutely nothing in fucking commen with them
> Why do they admire a slumlord/failure?
> I just don't fucking get it


Republicans don’t like trump. They like the votes they get from his base of deplorables.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2021)

*Monologue: Frazzledrip | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





*New Rule: The Baldy Awards | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the best ways to get the news...
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Returning To Norms: Biden Rips Putin In Tough Phone Call, Immediately Releases Details*


I watch the Late Show every night right after The Daily Show. That's where I get all the hoary details about US politics in a user-friendly format. lol

I get the hard news daily from PBS Newshour, Democracy Now! and BBS World News America.

The Late Show tonight was all about Biden and Harris's previous interviews etc. For sure both have made mistakes along the way but both admit to those mistakes and will continue to do so as they make more.

I really believe that 'Merica has lucked out with this combo and now we'll finally see the swamps getting drained.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I found the new national spokesman for the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lone Ranger would have never used the 'N' word. Tonto would have scalped him while he slept!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2021)

Any x military or LEO rioters need to have retirement and all benefits pulled. I do not want to pay and support terrorists for the rest of their lives.

Fuck that noise


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Any x military or LEO rioters need to have retirement and all benefits pulled. I do not want to pay and support terrorists for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Fuck that noise


Let them do a go fund me like the murdering kid Rittenhouse.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2021)

Black Rifle Coffee supports the killer also and so does Mike Pillowfuck.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 30, 2021)

Come on guys. The Dumpster has had a hard time so we should all just relax and let him off with time served.

I just can't believe all these ReTrumplicans are still thinking like that! WTF is wrong with their internal wiring?

They are supposed to be the 'Patriot Party'! What part of being patriotic is the last 4 years? Lies upon lies and endorsed by 'patriots' for tRumps whole term? Then to endorse the same f'n lies while a true Patriot takes over.

Mark my words that Joseph Robinette Biden will prove to be one of the best presidents the US has seen since Kennedy who was cut short before his potential was revealed. With his hot as hell and hugely competent running mate Kamala Devi Harris they will bring back the greatness that tRump destroyed in a short but seemingly endless 4 years of total uselessness and corruption.

The reTrumplican party is dead but like the dinosaur it is the message hasn't hit the tiny little brain yet so it staggers on crushing any hopes in it's path. Why can't Mitch just grow a pair and drive that 50 cal slug thru it's brain and save us all more needless carnage.

Once all the evidence is compiled and revealed in the upcoming indictment of tRump's 2nd impeachment ANY republican vote against his indictment should be grounds for dismissal. Patriots? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 30, 2021)

Bannon Cuts Off Giuliani's Claim That Lincoln Project Aided Capitol Rioters


"You can't throw a charge out there like that," Bannon told Giuliani after the attorney claimed an unnamed individual from the Lincoln Project helped plan the Capitol riot.



www.newsweek.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355194196781654018

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355618315570393090


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 30, 2021)

Well , boys and girls .... assume the position.

Covid Anal Swabs


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355194196781654018
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355618315570393090


I loved his immediate response when he heard that interview.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

*Steve Schmidt: The Lincoln Project is Suing Rudy Giuliani*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Here’s What Happens to a Conspiracy-Driven Party - POLITICO 

*Here’s What Happens to a Conspiracy-Driven Party*
*The modern GOP isn't the first party to embrace huge conspiracies. But the lessons should be sobering.*






Digital Public Library of America

The rise of QAnon beliefs in Republican politics has been treated with a degree of shock: How could a fringe Internet conspiracy theory have worked its way into the heart of a major political party? The ideas behind the QAnon movement are lurid, about pedophilia and Satan worship and a coming violent “storm,” but the impact is real: Many of the pro-Trump Capitol insurrectionists were QAnon supporters, as is at least one elected Republican in Congress.

As tempting as it to take the rise of conspiracy theories as a singular mark of a partisan internet-fueled age, however, there’s nothing particularly modern or unique about what is happening now. To the contrary. Conspiracy theories as they say, are as American as apple pie — as are their entanglement with nativist politics.

Those currents have usually flowed beneath the surface, but for a time in the middle of the 19th century, they broke out into the open, powering a major political movement that dominated state governments, ensconced itself in the House of Representatives and became a credible force in presidential elections. The American Party, popularly referred to as the “Know Nothings,” may not have seized the White House, but its story bears an uncanny resemblance to what’s happening within today’s Republican Party.

The sudden implosion of the Know Nothings should also serve as a warning to Republicans that the forces that have propelled them to the apex of American politics, helping Donald Trump win the White House, can also tear them apart, leaving barely a trace. The Know Nothings today are a barely remembered footnote to American history; if it continues on its current path, today’s version could end much the same.
Much like QAnon, the Know Nothings started life as a secretive cabal convinced that the country was being controlled by an even more secretive cabal — and much like Trump-era Republicans, their anxieties were rooted in a country that seemed to be changing around them.

In the late 1840s, the United States was being flooded with immigrants, in this case from Ireland. The arrival of hundreds of thousands of poor Irish Catholics led to a rise of political groups in New York, Boston, Baltimore and Philadelphia convinced that these immigrants could form a fifth column taking direction from the Pope. Under orders from Rome, the theory went, these immigrants would undo American democracy and steal jobs from hard-working native citizens whose economic prospects were hardly secure even in the best of times.

Though these groups had actual names, such as the Order of the Star Spangled Banner, their membership at first was guarded and secretive. Asked about their views and political plans, members would reply only: “I know nothing.” The nickname was born.

Fringe movements need both oxygen and fuel. The panic over an influx of Irish-Catholics was the oxygen, and the fuel was provided by the break-up of one of the two major American political parties, the Whigs, after 1850. The Whig Party was never a coherent coalition, and when it finally cracked under the weight of North-South division over slavery, the Know Nothings suddenly emerged from the shadows to become a viable political force.
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2021)

Well, Trump's entire defense team just quit.

Apparently, those fine, reputable, top notch lawyers were not willing to throw their entire careers under the bus by arguing a debunked, mass voter fraud defense.

So 9 days before the impeachment trial starts, Trump has no defense team.

Unless you count all the Republican Senators, that is.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

He doesn’t need a defence team. The jurors are already paid for.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here’s What Happens to a Conspiracy-Driven Party - POLITICO
> 
> *Here’s What Happens to a Conspiracy-Driven Party*
> *The modern GOP isn't the first party to embrace huge conspiracies. But the lessons should be sobering.*
> ...


Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that has held you and the rest of the Dems hostage since 2016?

TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that held you and the rest of the Dems hostage stove 2016?
> TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


ID please


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> ID please


You can ID these nuts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that has held you and the rest of the Dems hostage since 2016?
> 
> TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


Yep, TDS is a problem among the Trumpers, seems to go along with a poor grasp on reality and deplorable moral judgement. Imagine how stupid you'd have to be to believe Trump, though racism and bigotry do make people that dumb apparently. Here is a typical Trump supporter, a raging case of TDS alright.
BTW: Did ya have fun at the Capital?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You can ID these nuts.


Clever


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, TDS is a problem among the Trumpers, seems to go along with a poor grasp on reality and deplorable moral judgement. Imagine how stupid you'd have to be to believe Trump, though racism and bigotry do make people that dumb apparently. Here is a typical Trump supporter, a raging case of TDS alright.
> BTW: Did ya have fun at the Capital?


Imagine how stupid you'd have to be to label someone off of one post on the internet. I think you're a little pooched because I came in and ruined your echo chamber. 
Do you have thoughts of your own or do you always regurgitate talking points that have been spoon fed to you and the rest of the useful idiots by the media? 

Btw: I have a career, I don't have time for that crap.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

Another brand new pair of Sox


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that has held you and the rest of the Dems hostage since 2016?
> 
> TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


Might I remind you of the coming domestic anti terrorist legislation and watch list. Thousands of Trumpers will have a reserved place on the new domestic terrorist list and it will probably mean they can't fly or own firearms. Yep, divide and conquer, no need to bother everybody's 2nd amendment rights, just control some of the people. It's not really about guns, guns don't kill people, people kill people, so control some of the people. Besides the NRA is pretty well fucked and running for cover right now. Make sure you stay off the new domestic terrorist watch list or Uncle Sam might take your toys next year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that has held you and the rest of the Dems hostage since 2016?
> 
> TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2021)

withdrawal is so ugly.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Imagine how stupid you'd have to be to label someone off of one post on the internet. I think you're a little pooched because I came in and ruined your echo chamber.
> Do you have thoughts of your own or do you always regurgitate talking points that have been spoon fed to you and the rest of the useful idiots by the media?
> 
> Btw: I have a career, I don't have time for that crap.


I didn't label you, just commented on how stupid Trump supporters are in the face of overwhelming facts that prove they support treason and sedition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Btw: I have a career, I don't have time for that crap.


I'm retired with a corporate pension in Canada, life is good!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Might I remind you of the 4 years of thoroughly debunked Russian conspiracies that has held you and the rest of the Dems hostage since 2016?
> 
> TDS is real and some of ya'll need some serious help.


You mean the over 100 contacts between the Russian government and Trump's campaign didn't happen?

If it is what you say I love it.




But unfortunately you are wrong, 45 did coordinate with a foreign military to cheat his way into office in 2016.




Maximus Decimus said:


> Imagine how stupid you'd have to be to label someone off of one post on the internet. I think you're a little pooched because I came in and ruined your echo chamber.
> Do you have thoughts of your own or do you always regurgitate talking points that have been spoon fed to you and the rest of the useful idiots by the media?
> 
> Btw: I have a career, I don't have time for that crap.


To be fair, it was a really stupid post.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm retired with a corporate pension in Canada, life is good!


one can only dream..


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Might I remind you of the coming domestic anti terrorist legislation and watch list. Thousands of Trumpers will have a reserved place on the new domestic terrorist list and it will probably mean they can't fly or own firearms. Yep, divide and conquer, no need to bother everybody's 2nd amendment rights, just control some of the people. It's not really about guns, guns don't kill people, people kill people, so control some of the people. Besides the NRA is pretty well fucked and running for cover right now. Make sure you stay off the new domestic terrorist watch list or Uncle Sam might take your toys next year.


You know, Hitler liked to control a certain demographic of people as well and all of the anti - conservative rhetoric and dehumanization is oddly reminiscent of 1933 Germany. 
I agree, it IS about control and that's the only thing that has concerned the democratic party for decades.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You know, Hitler liked to control a certain demographic of people as well and all of the anti - conservative rhetoric and dehumanization is oddly reminiscent of 1933 Germany.
> I agree, it IS about control and that's the only thing that has concerned the democratic party for decades.


And in the last what 5 decades, they have had that power all of 6 years, and each time have had to deal with Republican led recessions.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the over 100 contacts between the Russian government and Trump's campaign didn't happen?
> 
> If it is what you say I love it.
> 
> ...


That's cute.









It looks like Putin conned the FBI into the ‘Russiagate’ probe


It is becoming increasingly clear that the Russia investigation launched and conducted by James Comey’s Federal Bureau of Investigation deserves to rank as one of the agency’s great blunders — at b…




nypost.com


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

New York Post


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> That's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, quoting the NY post is even cuter. Circle jerk of disinformation.

You going to quote OANN next or go strait to Epoch Times level nonsense?


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> New York Post


Yes, don't discredit the content, discredit the source. Ad hominem much?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Yes, don't discredit the content, discredit the source. Ad hominem much?


So Putin is instead the source of the content you want discredited?


----------



## zacuriah (Jan 31, 2021)

What the fuck does this have to do with growing? Just a bunch of clutter and bullshit so that people can't see real posts???? I posted an actual growing question two days ago I have one response!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> What the fuck does this have to do with growing? Just a bunch of clutter and bullshit so that people can't see real posts???? I posted an actual growing question two days ago I have one response!




You are in the political section man. There is not any growing info in this section.


----------



## zacuriah (Jan 31, 2021)

That's my point. The website's called roll It up why is there any political shit on here at all?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> That's my point. The website's called roll It up why is there any political shit on here at all?


Because if they didn't, the paid trolls would just catfish you in the main forums and spread their lies throughout the rest of the site. Every website is under attack by the militarized trolls (foreign and domestic).

Also I would guess you are overwatering. And yes that is a problem.


----------



## zacuriah (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Because if they didn't, the paid trolls would just catfish you in the main forums and spread their lies throughout the rest of the site. Every website is under attack by the militarized trolls (foreign and domestic).
> 
> Also I would guess you are overwatering.


How my overwatering when It's in a recirculating deep water culture system???


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> How my overwatering when It's in a recirculating deep water culture system???


I don't know, I use soil and mostly outdoor. 

But those leaves look fat and curved tip like what happens when they get waterboarded.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> That's my point. The website's called roll It up why is there any political shit on here at all?


Because the parlor closed down! We are getting refugees from there since they are also kicked off facebook and twitter. Time to take the red pill and face reality.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Some hate freedom.


----------



## zacuriah (Jan 31, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Some hate freedom.


Not my point at all, posted a plant problem two days ago and got one response posted this within five minutes got 4 responses. Tell me again what the main purpose of this sites for????


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

Took me 5 years to even look at Politics here.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> Not my point at all, posted a plant problem two days ago and got one response posted this within five minutes got 4 responses. Tell me again what the main purpose of this sites for????


Well you are in the politics section now.

What do you know about the attack on America (and every other democracy) that the Russian military has been conducting?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

Fuckin Sock Hop here


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Btw: I have a career, I don't have time for that crap.


I’m sure those burgers will get flipped whether you’re there or not.


----------



## topcat (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You can ID these nuts.


You need a picture ID to buy groceries.


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2021)

It's raining new sock puppets in here.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> Not my point at all, posted a plant problem two days ago and got one response posted this within five minutes got 4 responses. Tell me again what the main purpose of this sites for????


We’re less fussy in this section. We’ll reply to just about any idiot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Btw: I have a career


mop boy at the local adult theater is hardly a career.


----------



## topcat (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> That's my point. The website's called roll It up why is there any political shit on here at all?


Why is there any Music shit here at all? Fitness and Wellbeing?


----------



## TacoMac (Jan 31, 2021)

zacuriah said:


> Not my point at all, posted a plant problem two days ago and got one response posted this within five minutes got 4 responses. Tell me again what the main purpose of this sites for????


It's a big internet. 

You don't like it here, go elsewhere. It's just that easy.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m sure those burgers will get flipped whether you’re there or not.


Haven't done anything like that in 25+ years. Retired from my first profession. Currently in management in a multi-billion dollar defense company while consulting on the side. What do you do again?


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> mop boy at the local adult theater is hardly a career.


That sounds like a sticky situation but I'm sure with hard work and motivation you can make it out of there!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You can ID these nuts.


TDS is strong on this one 
Jonestown would have been his dream job


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Haven't done anything like that in 25+ years. Retired from my first profession. Currently in management in a multi-billion dollar defense company while consulting on the side. What do you do again?


I’m Batman. Maybe you’ve heard of me.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> TDS is strong on this one
> Jonestown would have been his dream job


You must be tired from all of the mental gymnastics required to infer that from the quoted post.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Haven't done anything like that in 25+ years. Retired from my first profession. Currently in management in a multi-billion dollar defense company while consulting on the side. What do you do again?


And yet you quoted NY Post, which should tell people all they need to know about you.

This dip-shit has a really good resume too:


But he is still a proven lying sack of shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You must be tired from all of the mental gymnastics required to infer that from the quoted post.


Trump's followers have so many contradicting lies to keep track of, they would sweep the event if mental gymnastics made it to the Olympics.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And yet you quoted NY Post, which should tell people all they need to know about you.
> 
> This dip-shit has a really good resume too:
> 
> But he is still a proven lying sack of shit.


Oh, really? And what exactly, in your expert opinion, _does_ it say about me? I read multiple sources both left and right to come to my own conclusions. The NY Post article was just the first thing I grabbed, can't say that I've read them much, if at all. 

Also, what does my career have to do with the article posted?
Again, you resort to ad hominem fallacy instead of addressing the content.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Oh, really? And what exactly, in your expert opinion, _does_ it say about me? I read multiple sources both left and right to come to my own conclusions. The NY Post article was just the first thing I grabbed, can't say that I've read them much, if at all.
> 
> Also, what does my career have to do with the article posted?
> Again, you resort to ad hominem fallacy instead of addressing the content.


It says you are at least brainwashed enough into thinking that the NY Post has any credibility.

I never said it did have anything to do with your career. 

You are snow flaking and that has nothing to do with what I actually wrote.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's followers have so many contradicting lies to keep track of, they would sweep the event if mental gymnastics made it to the Olympics.


 You make it sound as if liberals are the arbiters of truth or maybe that's what you believe. What you don't want to acknowledge is that both red and blue are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You make it sound as if liberals are the arbiters of truth or maybe that's what you believe. What you don't want to acknowledge is that both red and blue are two sides of the same coin.


Not really.

It is that the Republicans have been using lies and propaganda against the Democrats to maintain power.

And as much as people who like the lies pretend otherwise, that is not a 'both sides' issue.

Only one side of that coin is represented by, and trying to legislate for all 100% of our nation, and not just the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda like the Republicans are.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Not really.
> 
> It is that the Republicans have been using lies and propaganda against the Democrats to maintain power.
> 
> ...


Yet you say conservatives are the ones that are brainwashed.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Are personal attacks all you have or are you going to bring anything of substance to the debate?


Are you ok? 

Are you having a hard time reading, or are you just programmed to think everyone is talking shit about you when online?

What exactly is the 'personal attack' that I did on you, or are you Corey Lewandowski (who is a lying piece of shit)?



Maximus Decimus said:


> Snow flaking? Really? Then why quote my post?


Because you asked questions? And yes, snow flaking because you can't seem to read a post without taking it as a personal attack.



Maximus Decimus said:


> Yet you say conservatives are the ones that are brainwashed.


What part do you disagree with?

Have you not seen the difference in the parties demographics?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Also, what does my career have to do with the article posted?


"maybe" your parents are proud of your accomplishment in life but nobody here is. 

NY Post?? lmao. did Breitbart not have anything to back up your info?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 31, 2021)

Rep. Kinzinger: They claim 'I'm possessed by the devil' - POLITICO 

*Rep. Kinzinger: They claim 'I'm possessed by the devil'*
*The Illinois Republican has launched a website as an effort to refocus the Republican Party’s “conservative principles.”*

Rep. Adam Kinzinger on Sunday offered a glimpse of what it’s like being one of the 10 House Republicans who voted to impeach former President Donald Trump: Friends and family turned against him, and he was told he’s “possessed by the devil.”

“Look it’s really difficult. I mean, all of a sudden imagine everybody that supported you, or so it seems that way, your friends, your family, has turned against you. They think you're selling out,” the Illinois congressman said on NBC’s “Meet the Press.”

“I've gotten a letter, a certified letter, twice from the same people, disowning me and claiming I'm possessed by the devil.”

In the days after the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, it appeared Republican leaders had decided to take a stand against Trump, with House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy saying Trump bore “responsibility” and that he must accept blame for the riot.

But GOP members have begun heading back to the former president. On Thursday, McCarthy met with Trump at his Mar-a-Lago estate in Florida, in a meeting that was later described as “very good and cordial.” The readout was released with a photo of the two men smiling.

“I was disappointed over the last few weeks to see what seemed like the Republican Party waking up and then kind of falling asleep again and saying, ‘Well, you know, what matters if we can win in two years and we don't want to tick off the base,’” Kinzinger said.

“The photo," he added, "shows that the former president is desperate to continue looking like he’s leading the party.”

Kinzinger has launched a website, Country1st.com, as an effort to refocus the Republican Party’s “conservative principles.”

“I think the Republican Party has lost its moral authority in a lot of areas,” he said. “How many people think that conservative principles are things like build the wall, and you know, charge the Capitol and have an insurrection? That’s what Country1st ... is all about — is just going back and saying, ‘Here’s what conservative principles are.'"

The Illinois Republican Party is expected to censure Kinzinger for his vote to impeach the president — what he referred to as “GOP cancel culture.” The same has happened for others like GOP Rep. Tom Rice of South Carolina after his vote to impeach. And last week, Rep. Matt Gaetz, (R-Fla.) went to Wyoming to rally against GOP. Rep. Liz Cheney for her moves against Trump.

“If you look at Matt Gaetz going to Wyoming because, what, a tough woman has an independent view and he doesn't want to have to go out and explain why he didn't vote for impeachment, that's totally GOP cancel culture," Kinzinger said. "What we're standing for, and I think what, frankly, a significant part of the base wants, is to say, ‘Look, we can have a diversity of opinion.’”

Outside of the intraparty chaos surrounding the former president’s impeachment, Republicans are also butting heads over the behavior of one of their own.

House Republicans are trying to distance themselves from Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) after hours of Facebook videos surfaced in which she expresses racist, Islamophobic and anti-Semitic views.

Kinzinger said the people have the right to choose their representatives, and that he isn’t sure he supports evicting the congresswoman. But he said he would vote her off committees to “take a stand.”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Another brand new pair of Sox


In all reality, I fuckn love new socks. So soft and comfortable.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok?
> 
> Are you having a hard time reading, or are you just programmed to think everyone is talking shit about you when online?
> 
> ...


Remember when Rand Paul said he felt insulted when Biden talked about the threat from white supremacists during his inauguration speech? 

In a much smaller situation and with Rand's example in the background, check it out:



hanimmal said:


> It is that the Republicans have been using lies and propaganda against the Democrats to maintain power.
> 
> And as much as people who like the lies pretend otherwise, that is not a 'both sides' issue.





Maximus Decimus said:


> Are personal attacks all you have or are you going to bring anything of substance to the debate?



Nowhere in your post did you name or even intimate that Max Douchebag was a liar. But he felt personally attacked.

lulz


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you ok?
> 
> Are you having a hard time reading, or are you just programmed to think everyone is talking shit about you when online?
> 
> ...


Dude, do you not even comprehend what you yourself wrote?
_"And yet you quoted NY Post, which should tell people all they need to know about you"_

Is that not a personal attack? I could quote more but I think it may be lost on you.

At no point in the post that you quoted did I ask a question concerning politics. Try some reading comprehension.

I disagree with all 3 of your points. If you can't see that the same argument can be made in favor of Republicans then you yourself are obviously brainwashed as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Yet you say conservatives are the ones that are brainwashed.


Nobody says conservatives were brainwashed. Republicans aren't conservative. They are in fact brainwashed but not all, about 75% are. The dupes are not conservatives. They are authoritarian white nationalists and yes, they are easily duped and manipulated by their leader, Donald Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Dude, do you not even comprehend what you yourself wrote?
> _"And yet you quoted NY Post, which should tell people all they need to know about you"_
> 
> Is that not a personal attack? I could quote more but I think it may be lost on you.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Remember when Rand Paul said he felt insulted when Biden talked about the threat from white supremacists during his inauguration speech?
> 
> In a much smaller situation and with Rand's example in the background, check it out:
> 
> ...


Aww, "Max douchebag" , did that take you awhile to conjure up? 

Funny how I have yet to sling insults yet here you all are, trying your little hearts out to get a rise from me.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Aww, "Max douchebag" , did that take you awhile to conjure up?
> 
> Funny how I have yet to sling insults yet here you all are, trying your little hearts out to get a rise from me.


Oh, it took about two seconds. It's much more accurate description of you. 

So, I take it you are OK with everything Trump has been doing to erase our democracy?


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, it took about two seconds. It's much more accurate description of you.
> 
> So, I take it you are OK with everything Trump has been doing to erase our democracy?


Hahahaha, talk about a hit dog hollerin'! Looks like I got all of your panties in a bunch. 

Please, elaborate on all of these things Trump has done to "erase our democracy".


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Aww, "Max douchebag" , did that take you awhile to conjure up?
> 
> Funny how I have yet to sling insults yet here you all are, trying your little hearts out to get a rise from me.


Warning


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Probably from the Hermie site.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Haven't done anything like that in 25+ years. Retired from my first profession. Currently in management in a multi-billion dollar defense company while consulting on the side. What do you do again?


I'm retired from aerospace. Electronics. Why are you still working?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Hahahaha, talk about a hit dog hollerin'! Looks like I got all of your panties in a bunch.
> 
> Please, elaborate on all of these things Trump has done to "erase our democracy".


Oh, the list is pretty long. Let's start with his insurrection.

Republican Party can no longer call itself conservative after that, don't you think so?


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nobody says conservatives were brainwashed. Republicans aren't conservative. They are in fact brainwashed but not all, about 75% are. The dupes are not conservatives. They are authoritarian white nationalists and yes, they are easily duped and manipulated by their leader, Donald Trump.


Do you have facts to back up anything that you've said or do you just get by regurgitating nonsense?


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I'm retired from aerospace. Electronics. Why are you still working?


Because I love what I do.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Because I love what I do.


What is that exactly? Spread horshit on web sites?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

All I know is the grand old party is now Trump party. And they well deserve it. Those that follow that mantra are nothing but Nordic White supremacists. But most won't understand or even notice it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Dude, do you not even comprehend what you yourself wrote?
> _"And yet you quoted NY Post, which should tell people all they need to know about you"_
> 
> Is that not a personal attack? I could quote more but I think it may be lost on you.
> ...


This type of shit work for you over on whatever platform you are used to trolling?

So the personal attack (in your mind) was me saying that you quoting the NY Post (Propaganda tabloid) 'should tell people all they need to know about you'?

(ps. I actually even gave you the benefit of a doubt and said you have a good resume)

And when you literally ask the question 'What exactly in your expert opinion, does it say about me?' I respond that you are brainwashed enough to think that the NY Post has any credibility (because it does not).



Notice, I never said anything about your career, nor outside of saying you are 'brainwashed enough' (which I don't think is a dig on anyone when there is a foreign military actively attacking any and all American citizens they can online for several years now thanks to Trump allowing it because he needed people to be tricked into thinking he is in anyway a good idea as POTUS) to think that the propaganda website (NY Post) is credible, did I ever attack you.



Maximus Decimus said:


> I disagree with all 3 of your points. If you can't see that the same argument can be made in favor of Republicans then you yourself are obviously brainwashed as well.


Lmao really?


You don't think that I have a point when I say that the Democrats are the only political party in history of our civilization that is representative of 100% of our nation's population?

Just for giggles here is the women in congress breakdown too:


Edit:
Found a nice chart for the diversity in congress.:


All that, but lets start at the beginning.

Are you an American, and if so are you of with the Russian military attacking our citizens?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Do you have facts to back up anything that you've said or do you just get by regurgitating nonsense?


What do you want me to produce facts about? That Republican Party is no longer conservative is obvious. It's all about Trump and Trump is not conservative. He's radical authoritarian.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

He's mad cause she told his constituency the truth.








Sen. Joe Manchin reacts to WSAZ interview with Vice Pres. Kamala Harris


After airing Thursday evening, WSAZ’s exclusive interview with Vice President Kamala Harris drew national attention.




www.wsaz.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Some hate the truth.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Over man's evolutionary history I'm sure that the stronger always pushed out the weaker through evolution. And so we've lost various tribes such as the in neanderthals etc. Now the grand old party would like to eliminate all those that are not Nordic whites. Another 100 generations and all you'll see is pasty white ass.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, the list is pretty long. Let's start with his insurrection.
> 
> Republican Party can no longer call itself conservative after that, don't you think so?


You mean the insurrection where he stated, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> What is that exactly? Spread horshit on web sites?


Did you retire because of mental illness? You asked why I still work, I told you why. 
Why is what I say horseshit but yours is the gospel truth?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Over man's evolutionary history I'm sure that the stronger always pushed out the weaker through evolution. And so we've lost various tribes such as the in neanderthals etc. Now the grand old party would like to eliminate all those that are not Nordic whites. Another 100 generations and all you'll see is pasty white ass.


Cooperative societies are stronger than ones dominated by a single strong leader. White supremacy is a lie. Public policy based upon lies fail over time. They can't win. 

We are new to this "society" thing. It's only been a few thousand years and we are evolving as society evolves. Mankind will figure it out eventually. Then again, the US's Democratic Republic might be just another evolutionary dead end. Its survival is up to us and our ability to cooperate with like minded people. Stacy Abrams showed us how.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You mean the insurrection where he stated, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."


Gaslighting. A tactic used by authoritarians. Another is when they start killing to get their way. They tried that on Jan 6.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Over man's evolutionary history I'm sure that the stronger always pushed out the weaker through evolution. And so we've lost various tribes such as the in neanderthals etc. Now the grand old party would like to eliminate all those that are not Nordic whites. Another 100 generations and all you'll see is pasty white ass.


Except that Dems and their useful idiots are doing everything they can to promote all other races, colors, and creeds over those pasty white asses. 

And yes, that's how evolution works. The strong survive and live to pass along their genetics. Do you have any factual examples of how Republicans are trying to eliminate non whites?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

Republiklans
FIFY


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You mean the insurrection where he stated, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."


Is that all it takes for you to let someone con you?

Do you think that 'It would be a shame if something were to happen to your family' is actually someone with your families best interest in mind?



Maximus Decimus said:


> Except that Dems and their useful idiots are doing everything they can to promote all other races, colors, and creeds over those pasty white asses.


lmao, you do understand that those white people are still very well represented in the Democratic party? 

Having 100% of our nation's children being able to achieve as much success as possible without roadblocks things like systemic racism (redlining, underfunding minority schools, over-policing, etc) have historically caused, just makes good sense. 

Pretending like they are promoting portions of our society that have been kept out of the ability to achieve the same generational wealth is the somehow being done 'over' white people is just more snow flaking.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

I hate this fucking thread
Just saying
I wish it never had to exist/existed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Because I love what I do.


You don’t get piss tested, ever? I mean my brother in law was high level aerodynamics here in Florida, and wouldn’t smoke if it would save her life.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I hate this fucking thread
> Just saying
> I wish it never had to exist


I’m going back to my room.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jan 31, 2021)

It's time for a tune in my mind
These are good (fucking Creedence/Hell Yea!!!)


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2021)

trump pulled resources last summer from investigating Militias and assorted other violent fascists like Proud Boys and Oath Keepers. Even though the FBI warned repeatedly of their danger. 
Asshole instead wanted more efforts to investigate Antifa and Black Lives Matter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> trump pulled resources last summer from investigating Militias and assorted other violent fascists like Proud Boys and Oath Keepers. Even though the FBI warned repeatedly of their danger.
> Asshole instead wanted more efforts to investigate Antifa and Black Lives Matter.


Where is all the school lunch money going since there’s been no school lunches, for the most part.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> trump pulled resources last summer from investigating Militias and assorted other violent fascists like Proud Boys and Oath Keepers. Even though the FBI warned repeatedly of their danger.
> Asshole instead wanted more efforts to investigate Antifa and Black Lives Matter.


All one big ass con.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2021)

These socks are worse than fungus gnats .....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> These socks are worse than fungus gnats .....


Budworm


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Except that Dems and their useful idiots are doing everything they can to promote all other races, colors, and creeds over those pasty white asses.
> 
> And yes, that's how evolution works. The strong survive and live to pass along their genetics. Do you have any factual examples of how Republicans are trying to eliminate non whites?


So you are genetically superior. I'm retired. You are funny. Mein Kampf much?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> These socks are worse than fungus gnats .....


Peroxide and sticky traps. Troll size.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> Except that Dems and their useful idiots are doing everything they can to promote all other races, colors, and creeds over those pasty white asses.
> 
> And yes, that's how evolution works. The strong survive and live to pass along their genetics. Do you have any factual examples of how Republicans are trying to eliminate non whites?


Not really...








As Vaccine Rollout Expands, Black Americans Still Left Behind


Covid vaccines are reaching more Americans, but Black residents are being vaccinated at dramatically lower rates in the 23 states where data is publicly available. The Centers for Disease Control a…




khn.org


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

At least we are now arresting the antidemocratic proud bois etc. Facists. What part of he lost don't they understand.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

'We traffic in lies': A House Republican launches campaign to 'take back our party'


Rep. Adam Kinzinger, an Illinois Republican, is out to prove there is a GOP voter base that wants to give up the division and conspiracy theories.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 31, 2021)

Ask Q...


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

So there's this older lady at work, an executive admin. She's a 61 year old die hard California Democrat. Loves AOC, can't get enough of Kamala, and a bunch of others, but her and I are great friends. I'll stop by her office once or twice a week to talk and the conversation turns to politics about half the time. 
We obviously have opposing views and disagree quite often, hell we sometimes find common ground but, the conversation never gets heated. Afterwards she'll usually give me a hug and tell me not to wait so long to stop by her office again. 
I foolishly thought that same kind of discourse could be found here, with a bunch of people who enjoy some weed and who should be fairly chill. 

Good god damn was I ever wrong. Instead of some good debate, you lot are vehemently against any viewpoint other than your own and that's pretty fucking sad. So, as much as I've enjoyed watching you lot jerk each other off while hurling insults, I'm just going to go back to why I came to this site in the first place, to read about weed, learn about weed, and talk to others who want the same. Enjoy your echo chamber.


----------



## Maximus Decimus (Jan 31, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> You don’t get piss tested, ever? I mean my brother in law was high level aerodynamics here in Florida, and wouldn’t smoke if it would save her life.


No, only for initial hiring and if you're involved in an accident at work. I didn't start medicating until about 3 years ago, well after I was hired. I was only sleeping about 2.5 hours a night and needed a way to curb my insomnia.


----------



## oldmustang (Jan 31, 2021)

what a bunch of fools. MSM mush heads - you get your news and opinions from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and now FOX. You haven't seen the truth in years and you're fucking blind to it. Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> You mean the insurrection where he stated, "I know that everyone here will soon be marching over to the Capitol building to peacefully and patriotically make your voices heard."





Fogdog said:


> Another is when they start killing to get their way. They tried that on Jan 6.


Members who reacted to message #7897

You have a strange sense humor for an American.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> So there's this older lady at work, an executive admin. She's a 61 year old die hard California Democrat. Loves AOC, can't get enough of Kamala, and a bunch of others, but her and I are great friends. I'll stop by her office once or twice a week to talk and the conversation turns to politics about half the time.
> We obviously have opposing views and disagree quite often, hell we sometimes find common ground but, the conversation never gets heated. Afterwards she'll usually give me a hug and tell me not to wait so long to stop by her office again.
> I foolishly thought that same kind of discourse could be found here, with a bunch of people who enjoy some weed and who should be fairly chill.
> 
> Good god damn was I ever wrong. Instead of some good debate, you lot are vehemently against any viewpoint other than your own and that's pretty fucking sad. So, as much as I've enjoyed watching you lot jerk each other off while hurling insults, I'm just going to go back to why I came to this site in the first place, to read about weed, learn about weed, and talk to others who want the same. Enjoy your echo chamber.


The biggest difference is, 

It is a WORKPLACE.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 31, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Members who reacted to message #7897
> 
> You have a strange sense humor for an American.


That was a statement of fact.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> So there's this older lady at work, an executive admin. She's a 61 year old die hard California Democrat. Loves AOC, can't get enough of Kamala, and a bunch of others, but her and I are great friends. I'll stop by her office once or twice a week to talk and the conversation turns to politics about half the time.
> We obviously have opposing views and disagree quite often, hell we sometimes find common ground but, the conversation never gets heated. Afterwards she'll usually give me a hug and tell me not to wait so long to stop by her office again.
> I foolishly thought that same kind of discourse could be found here, with a bunch of people who enjoy some weed and who should be fairly chill.
> 
> Good god damn was I ever wrong. Instead of some good debate, you lot are vehemently against any viewpoint other than your own and that's pretty fucking sad. So, as much as I've enjoyed watching you lot jerk each other off while hurling insults, I'm just going to go back to why I came to this site in the first place, to read about weed, learn about weed, and talk to others who want the same. Enjoy your echo chamber.


Management. Hahahaha


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> what a bunch of fools. MSM mush heads - you get your news and opinions from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and now FOX. You haven't seen the truth in years and you're fucking blind to it. Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


So you have the inside scoop. I guess you haven't noticed what the old fool did? You youngsters sure know about life.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll be glad when the kids are back in school..... Less trolz.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

More Hermie breader trolz.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 1, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> So there's this older lady at work, an executive admin. She's a 61 year old die hard California Democrat. Loves AOC, can't get enough of Kamala, and a bunch of others, but her and I are great friends. I'll stop by her office once or twice a week to talk and the conversation turns to politics about half the time.


By your post you make it seem like educated women of color one of whom is now our VPOTUS and the other is a emerging congresswoman is a bad thing?



Maximus Decimus said:


> We obviously have opposing views and disagree quite often, hell we sometimes find common ground but, the conversation never gets heated. Afterwards she'll usually give me a hug and tell me not to wait so long to stop by her office again.


That is nice, you should take her up on it. If you do you should ask if she reads/watches 'the Hill' or 'the Nation' because they sneak in a lot of left-troll propaganda. 



Maximus Decimus said:


> I foolishly thought that same kind of discourse could be found here, with a bunch of people who enjoy some weed and who should be fairly chill.
> 
> Good god damn was I ever wrong.


You really don't understand the attack that is occuring on our democracy then (assuming you are American, you never actually said if you were or not, nor answered how you feel about the Russian attack on our citizens).





Maximus Decimus said:


> Instead of some good debate, you lot are vehemently against any viewpoint other than your own and that's pretty fucking sad. So, as much as I've enjoyed watching you lot jerk each other off while hurling insults, I'm just going to go back to why I came to this site in the first place, to read about weed, learn about weed, and talk to others who want the same. Enjoy your echo chamber.


That is on you. You log into this forum and think you know all the ins and outs enough to start elbowing your way to 'owning the libs' and never slowed down enough to figure out what is what. Just like what a paid foreign troll would do to catfish people while spamming their nonsense.

You have read into my posts with what you wanted/expected them to be and are so busy trying to defend yourself that you can't even take the time to read them without your anger clouding what I am saying. 

The fact you call this forum a 'echo chamber' shows how little you understand about this attack on our nation once again.

Best of luck to you. It sucks because I actually think you may be a real person, but are too stuck to slow down and have a conversation because you are so used to talking to the one troll that controls multiple accounts anytime you log in to set you up for easy 'owns'.




oldmustang said:


> what a bunch of fools. MSM mush heads - you get your news and opinions from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and now FOX. You haven't seen the truth in years and you're fucking blind to it. Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


Stick to AP News if you are concerned about understanding the difference between reported facts on those channels and their opinion.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Did Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Blame A ‘Space Laser’ For Wildfires? Here’s The Response


You may have noticed that “Jewish Space Laser” was trending on Twitter.




www.forbes.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

The new gop....


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Fox News host Maria Bartiromo compares Biden to a "dictator" in conversation about executive orders


"That's why I began the show with the king rules. Because that's what a king does. That's what a dictator does"




www.salon.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Donald was a dick tater.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Joe is kicking donald in the nutz.








Biden reverses Trump last-minute attempt to freeze $27.4 billion in programs


President Biden on Sunday sent a letter to congressional leaders reversing former President Trump’s last-minute attempt to freeze $27.4 billion in government programs.Trump had moved, with le…




thehill.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 1, 2021)

Maximus Decimus said:


> So there's this older lady at work, an executive admin. She's a 61 year old die hard California Democrat. Loves AOC, can't get enough of Kamala, and a bunch of others, but her and I are great friends. I'll stop by her office once or twice a week to talk and the conversation turns to politics about half the time.


Sounds like you're describing yourself and the fact you can't stand AOC or Kamala because they're both smart, beautiful women you have no chance in hell of ever landing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2021)

*How America Got Divorced from Reality: Christian Utopias, Anti-Elitism, Media Circus | Kurt Andersen*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The biggest difference is,
> 
> It is a WORKPLACE.


I didn’t buy the story but if it is true, she probably hates his guts.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 1, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


Looking forward to it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2021)

The Right, over the last 40 years has waged a War on Truth in any form. The clap trap echo chamber just mouths meaningless garbage and slanders anyone or anything that is not exactly lined up with their sick horseshit. A constant barrage of character assassinations, outright lies and hate.

AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM


----------



## waktoo (Feb 1, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> what a bunch of fools. MSM mush heads - you get your news and opinions from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and now FOX. You haven't seen the truth in years and you're fucking blind to it. Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Woman who shocked world with 16 split personalities admitted she made it all up


Shirley Mason, the subject of the 1973 book 'Sybil', sparked a global fascination when she claimed to have 16 distinct alter egos — but she once confessed it was all faked




www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2021)

Spider mites.


dandyrandy said:


> Woman who shocked world with 16 split personalities admitted she made it all up
> 
> 
> Shirley Mason, the subject of the 1973 book 'Sybil', sparked a global fascination when she claimed to have 16 distinct alter egos — but she once confessed it was all faked
> ...


Sounds like a variation of "the twinkie defense." "It wasn't me, it was Elsa, so I can't be held accountable."


----------



## topcat (Feb 1, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Did Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene Blame A ‘Space Laser’ For Wildfires? Here’s The Response
> 
> 
> You may have noticed that “Jewish Space Laser” was trending on Twitter.
> ...


That mental midget can't grasp the natural phenomena of lightning.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

I thought where I worked people were crazy...


Wisconsin pharmacist who destroyed more than 500 vaccine doses believes Earth is flat, FBI says


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The Right, over the last 40 years has waged a War on Truth in any form. The clap trap echo chamber just mouths meaningless garbage and slanders anyone or anything that is not exactly lined up with their sick horseshit. A constant barrage of character assassinations, outright lies and hate.
> 
> AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM



Yep, that's all true ...

and the pea-brains, who are proud to be republicans, don't realize how brainwashed they are. Some of them actually think they are a genius!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2021)

And Stable


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2021)

Flim flam conald.








As Trump raked in cash denying his loss, little went to actual legal fight


All told, Trump’s campaign spent only $10 million on legal costs — about one-fifth of what it spent on advertising and fundraising




www.wionews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2021)

Exclusive: Dozens of former Bush officials leave Republican Party, calling it 'Trump cult' | Reuters 

*Exclusive: Dozens of former Bush officials leave Republican Party, calling it 'Trump cult'*

(Reuters) - Dozens of Republicans in former President George W. Bush’s administration are leaving the party, dismayed by a failure of many elected Republicans to disown Donald Trump after his false claims of election fraud sparked a deadly storming of the U.S. Capitol last month. 

These officials, some who served in the highest echelons of the Bush administration, said they had hoped that a Trump defeat would lead party leaders to move on from the former president and denounce his baseless claims that the November presidential election was stolen.

But with most Republican lawmakers sticking to Trump, these officials say they no longer recognize the party they served. Some have ended their membership, others are letting it lapse while a few are newly registered as independents, according to a dozen former Bush officials who spoke with Reuters.

“The Republican Party as I knew it no longer exists. I’d call it the cult of Trump,” said Jimmy Gurulé, who was Undersecretary of the Treasury for Terrorism and Financial Intelligence in the Bush administration.

Kristopher Purcell, who worked in the Bush White House’s communications office for six years, said roughly 60 to 70 former Bush officials have decided to leave the party or are cutting ties with it, from conversations he has been having. “The number is growing every day,” Purcell said.

Their defection from the Republican Party after a lifetime of service for many is another clear sign of how a growing intraparty conflict over Trump and his legacy is fracturing it.

The party is currently caught between disaffected moderate Republicans and independents disgusted by the hold Trump still has over elected officials, and Trump’s fervently loyal base. Without the enthusiastic support of both groups, the party will struggle to win national elections, according to polling, Republican officials and strategists.

The Republican National Committee referred Reuters to a recent interview its chair Ronna McDaniel gave to the Fox Business channel. “We’re having a little bit of a spat right now. But we are going to come together. We have to,” McDaniel said, predicting the party will unite against the agenda of President Joe Biden, a Democrat.

Representatives for Trump did not respond to a request for comment.

A representative of former President Bush did not respond to a request for comment. During the Trump presidency Bush made clear he had “retired from politics.”

‘IT’S APPALLING’

More than half of the Republicans in Congress - eight senators and 139 House representatives - voted to block certification of the election just hours after the Capitol siege.

Most Republican Senators have also indicated they would not support the impeachment of Trump, making it almost certain that the former president won’t be convicted in his Senate trial. Trump was impeached on Jan. 13 by the Democratic-led House of Representatives on charges of “incitement of insurrection,” the only president to be impeached twice.

The unwillingness by party leaders to disavow Trump was the final straw for some former Republican officials.

“If it continues to be the party of Trump, many of us are not going back,” Rosario Marin, a former Treasurer of the U.S. under Bush, told Reuters. “Unless the Senate convicts him, and rids themselves of the Trump cancer, many of us will not be going back to vote for Republican leaders.”

Two former Bush officials who spoke to Reuters said they believe it is important to stay in the party to rid it of Trump’s influence.

One of those, Suzy DeFrancis, a veteran of the Republican Party who served in administrations including those of former presidents Richard Nixon and George W. Bush, said she voted for Biden in November but that breaking the party apart now will only benefit Democrats.

“I totally understand why people are frustrated and want to leave the party. I’ve had that feeling for 4 years,” DeFrancis said.

But she said it’s critical the party unite around Republican principles such as limited government, personal responsibility, free enterprise and a strong national defense.

Purcell said many felt they have no choice, however. He referred to Marjorie Taylor Greene, a freshman Republican congresswoman from Georgia who promotes the QAnon conspiracy theory, which falsely claims that top Democrats belong to a secret governing cabal of Satan-worshipping pedophiles. Another newly elected Representative, Lauren Boebert from Colorado, has also made supportive statements about QAnon.

“We have QAnon members of Congress. It’s appalling,” Purcell said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 1, 2021)

Cannabis reform: Senators say they will push pot bill in 2021 (cnbc.com) 

*Democratic senators will push to pass pot reform bill this year*

KEY POINTS

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer and two other Democratic senators said that they will push to pass this year sweeping legislation that would end the federal prohibition on marijuana.
Pot has been legalized to some degree by many states. “The War on Drugs has been a war on people — particularly people of color,” said a statement issued by Schumer, of New York, and Sens. Cory Booker, of New Jersey, and Ron Wyden, of Oregon.
Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer and two other Democratic senators said Monday that they will push to pass this year sweeping legislation that would end the federal prohibition on marijuana, which has been legalized to some degree by many states.

That reform also would provide so-called restorative justice for people who have been convicted of pot-related crimes, the senators said in a joint statement.

“The War on Drugs has been a war on people — particularly people of color,” said a statement issued by Schumer, of New York, and Sens. Cory Booker, of New Jersey, and Ron Wyden, of Oregon.

“Ending the federal marijuana prohibition is necessary to right the wrongs of this failed war and end decades of harm inflicted on communities of color across the country,” they said.

“But that alone is not enough. As states continue to legalize marijuana, we must also enact measures that will lift up people who were unfairly targeted in the War on Drugs.”

The senators said they will release “a unified discussion draft on comprehensive reform” early this year and that passing the legislation will be a priority for the Senate.

The trio also said that in addition to ending the federal pot ban and ensuring restorative justice, the legislation would “protect public health and implement responsible taxes and regulations.”

Schumer co-sponsored marijuana decriminalization legislation several years ago.

The statement comes as public support for legal marijuana has grown. A Gallup poll in November showed that 68% of Americans, a record high, favored marijuana legalization.

Every initiative that involved the decriminalization or legalization of marijuana on the ballot in 2020 passed.

Voters in New Jersey and Arizona chose to legalize marijuana for adult recreational use. Mississippi voted to legalize medical marijuana use, and South Dakota legalized the drug for both recreational and medical use.

So far, 15 states and the District of Columbia have legalized marijuana for adult recreational use, and 36 states permit medical use of the drug.

Oregon is the first to have decriminalized hard drugs.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 2, 2021)

Dolly Parton turned down presidential medal of freedom twice from Trump


Singer says she’s not sure she’ll accept it from Biden either because it might seem political to do so




www.theguardian.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 2, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Dolly Parton turned down presidential medal of freedom twice from Trump
> 
> 
> Singer says she’s not sure she’ll accept it from Biden either because it might seem political to do so
> ...


She knew full well the only reason he offered it was to get a chance to grope her.


----------



## sf_frankie (Feb 2, 2021)

oldmustang said:


> what a bunch of fools. MSM mush heads - you get your news and opinions from ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS and now FOX. You haven't seen the truth in years and you're fucking blind to it. Just wait and see what that old fool does to the country


Lemme guess... Twitter, OAN and Newsmax?

if not, please recommend some legit sources for me to check out. Thank you


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2021)

sf_frankie said:


> Lemme guess... Twitter, OAN and Newsmax?
> 
> if not, please recommend some legit sources for me to check out. Thank you


The “and now Fox” part is so precious


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 2, 2021)

*Let's talk about why it seems like Democrats aren't getting much done....*


----------



## printer (Feb 2, 2021)

“In a gesture of good faith"
*Automakers withdraw from litigation over California vehicle emissions standard*
A group representing several automakers including Toyota, Hyundai and Fiat Chrysler is exiting a legal fight over whether California can set its own vehicle emissions standards, the group said Tuesday. The Coalition for Sustainable Automotive Regulation (CSAR), which had sided with the Trump administration in its battle against California, reiterated its support for having just one nationwide emissions standard, but said it was leaving the litigation “in a gesture of good faith.” “In a gesture of good faith and to find a constructive path forward, the CSAR has decided to withdraw from this lawsuit in order to unify the auto industry behind a single national program, with ambitious, achievable standards,” the CSAR said in a statement.

The move comes just one day after the Biden administration requested a pause in the litigation, in which the automakers had intervened to support the federal government’s move to block California from setting tighter standards. The administration had identified the Trump administration’s move as one it would seek to review and potentially reverse course on. CSAR’s move also follows the lead of General Motors, which was also initially on the side of the Trump administration but exited in November following Biden’s election victory. 








Automakers withdraw from litigation over California vehicle emissions standard


A group representing several automakers including Toyota, Hyundai and Fiat Chrysler is exiting a legal fight over whether California can set its own vehicle emissions standards, the group said Tues…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

*Lindsey Graham Stonewalls Merrick Garland's Confirmation Hearing, & Upcoming Team Justice Projects*





In an appalling bit of Republican obstruction, Lindsey Graham (who at the moment remains the leader of the Senate Judiciary Committee) is refusing to set a date for the confirmation hearing for Merrick Garland, President Biden's nominee for Attorney General. Graham's action is transparently in retaliation for the impeachment of Donald Trump. Indeed, Graham himself connects the two in a statement he released, saying, in part, "government requires trade-offs." 

What can We The People do to try to fix what politicians have broken in our government and our country? This video discusses two of the Team Justice projects that are designed to encourage and inspire full citizen participation in all aspects of government.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

*Let's talk about the hilarious news out of Georgia....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

*Conway: We're watching moral collapse of Republican Party*





CNN's Anderson Cooper speaks with conservative lawyer George Conway about Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA), who has pushed continued claims of election fraud and conspiracy theories about school shootings and the 9/11 terrorist attacks. Also, CNN's Ryan Nobles reports on what actions the Republican Party may take against Taylor Greene.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356986367876730883


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356986367876730883


What are the q smoking? I dunno.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 3, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


>


You missed the best part of that scene.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 3, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356792911929737216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356793197855469573


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 3, 2021)

*Threat Of Financial Repercussions Makes Some Right-Wing Media Change Their Tune*





Co-founder of the Lincoln Project Rick Wilson and Axios political reporter Alexi McCammond discuss Dominion Voting Systems putting legal pressure on Trumpworld after he and his allies spread false claims about vote counting.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 4, 2021)

I was watching newsmax this am for some entertainment. Saw a commercial for this. 





RESPeRATE


RESPeRATE is a portable electronic device that promotes slow, deep breathing. RESPeRATE is approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for reducing stress and lowering blood pressure. It's available without a prescription.




www.resperate.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I was watching newsmax this am for some entertainment. Saw a commercial for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technological meditation aid, just attend to your breath, it's cheaper, but whatever works I suppose. It will probably help someone to lower their BP while in use, the practice causes a hypometabolic state of lower heartrate, respiration, oxygen uptake and blood pressure. Won't hurt, but won't help much either and is similar to many other such biofeedback gizmos marketed in the past few decades.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I was watching newsmax this am for some entertainment. Saw a commercial for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For many taking up a practice has the effect of another tier of hypertension medication, but practice must be consistent for this to work through out the day by regulating emotions and even the feelings that drive them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 4, 2021)

*1. Dems Control Senate Committees, 2. DOJ Using RICO Laws? 3. Trump's Impeachment "Attorneys""*





There were so many legal developments today that this video tackles three quick hits:
1. Given that the Democrats finally control all Senate Committees, here is what must be done to move in the direction of accountability and justice. 
2. Reuters reports that the Department of Justice is considering using the RICO (Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations) laws to prosecute the insurrectionists. Who might fall within the scope of a RICO investigation? 
3. Trump's impeachment "attorneys" file a brief in connection with his upcoming impeachment trial that is riddled with mistakes, typos and outright incorrect, offensive and outright absurd arguments. Will it matter?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 4, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I was watching newsmax this am for some entertainment. Saw a commercial for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newsmax. The cause and cure of hypertension.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 4, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I was watching newsmax this am for some entertainment. Saw a commercial for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a blonde joke.

A blonde goes to the salon for a haircut and style. She's wearing headphones and the stylist ask her to take them off as they're in the way.

The blonde refuses, so the stylist goes to work doing the best she can.

Half way through the cut, the blonde falls asleep. The stylist removes the headphones to finish the cut.

When she finishes, she is horrified to find the blonde is dead. She calls the police and tells them everything. 

Curious, one of the detectives puts on the headphones. It's a recording that says,"Breath in. Breath out. Breath in. Breath out..."


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 4, 2021)

*SHIT JUST GOT REAL .... bwhahaha  


Voting software maker Smartmatic sues Fox News and its anchors for $2.7 billion*


The company claims the network’s reports on false voting fraud charges have damaged its reputation and business.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356792911929737216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356793197855469573


i guess that because they say words it will make them true?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 5, 2021)

Another beneficiary of the trump bump. 

Fox Business suddenly cancels 'Lou Dobbs Tonight,' its highest-rated show








Fox Business suddenly cancels 'Lou Dobbs Tonight,' its highest-rated show


Lou Dobbs, the longtime host of the signature right-wing talk show on the Fox Business Network, was canned by the network on Friday night.




www.cnn.com





That’s too bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 5, 2021)

GOP lawmakers fined $5,000 for bypassing House security screenings | TheHill 

*GOP lawmakers fined $5,000 for bypassing House security screenings*

Two GOP lawmakers are now facing $5,000 fines for bypassing metal detectors while entering the House chamber after Democrats voted this week to impose the punitive measure to enforce compliance.

Republican Reps. Louie Gohmert (Texas) and Andrew Clyde (Ga.) were issued fines by the sergeant-at-arms over incidents that occurred Thursday, according to a senior Democratic aide.

The fines are being issued after House Democrats voted on Tuesday night to establish the fines, which are $5,000 for the first offense and $10,000 for the second.

Lawmakers can appeal the fines to the House Ethics Committee. But if the panel upholds the fines, they will be deducted out of lawmakers' paychecks and cannot be paid with campaign or congressional office budget funds.

The offices of Gohmert and Clyde didn't immediately return requests for comment.

The metal detectors were installed outside the House chamber last month, days after the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol by a violent mob of former President Trump's supporters who were trying to stop Congress from certifying President Biden's electoral victory.

But several Republicans immediately pushed back on the metal detectors and berated Capitol Police officers and sergeant-at-arms staff who asked them to comply. Some Republicans speed-walked past the metal detectors or pushed past security staff to enter the chamber without undergoing screenings.

The metal detectors were installed to enforce longstanding rules that expressly prohibit lawmakers from bringing guns into the House and Senate chambers or adjacent areas.

Members of Congress are typically allowed to skip security screenings that others entering the Capitol complex are required to undergo. Lawmakers are still allowed to bypass metal detectors elsewhere in the Capitol complex, aside from the ones now stationed outside entrances to the House chamber.

Under a 1967 Capitol Police Board regulation, members of Congress have limited exemptions from the prohibition on guns in the Capitol complex. Lawmakers can keep guns in their offices or transport them unloaded and securely wrapped.

But last month, Rep. Andy Harris (R-Md.) nearly brought a concealed gun onto the House floor before being stopped by Capitol Police while undergoing a screening outside the chamber.

Rep. Chip Roy (R-Texas) acknowledged in an interview with the Washington Free Beacon published Friday that some lawmakers have been quietly flouting the rule banning guns in the House chamber.

"The fact of the matter is that, historically speaking, a number of members that carried just kind of didn't really acknowledge or follow that rule but they didn't make a show out of it," Roy said. "No one said anything about it, no one asked."

Roy also told the Free Beacon that he is considering taking legal action against the metal detectors and fines.

"It's an outrage. I believe it deprives us of our Second Amendment right to defend ourselves," Roy said.

Harris's office said that the Maryland Republican has faced security threats recently and indicated that he carries a gun for self-defense.

Democrats also voted last month to impose fines on lawmakers who don't comply with rules requiring masks on the House floor during the COVID-19 pandemic.

Lawmakers who don't wear masks on the House floor are subject to a $500 fine on the first offense and $2,500 on the second.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2021)

*Monologue: Pass the Corona | Real Time with Bill Maher *


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 6, 2021)

*New Rule: America's Mass Delusion | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*





It's fun to laugh at QAnon, but if you accord religious faith the kind of exalted respect we do here in America, you’ve already lost the argument that mass delusion is bad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356792911929737216
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356793197855469573


Eric Trump, just like his brother/sister's, is a fucking idiot
Simple fucking fact
Dispute it
I dare you


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *New Rule: America's Mass Delusion | Real Time with Bill Maher (HBO)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck God
He/she/it, is a piece of fucking shit
The evidence is very fucking clear in my mind


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

Pity Party for the over privileged


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

Whomp ... Whomp 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357715168097099777


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

the best part was this tweet below explaining the movie.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357720889593196545
the election broke math or is it trump math just doesn't add up?

this might need its own thread.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the best part was this tweet below explaining the movie.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357720889593196545
> ...


"Algorithms" is so crazy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

*Donald Trump Has At Least $1 Billion In Debt, More Than Twice The Amount He Suggested .... *



No aspect of Donald Trump’s business has been the subject of more speculation than his debt load.

Lots of people believe the president owes $400 million, especially after Trump seemed to agree with that figure on national television Thursday night. In reality, *however, he owes more than $1 billion. *

Some people also like to suggest that Deutsche Bank is the only institution willing to lend to Trump. That’s not true....... The president’s creditors include at least six other institutions, two of which began or reworked deals while the president was in office. 

One reason for all the confusion: Trump’s loans are not fully transparent. It’s still unclear to whom he owes an estimated $162 million against his skyscraper in San Francisco, for example. The loan against 1290 Avenue of the Americas is also something of a mystery. And it’s difficult to pin down the amount the president owes on a loan tied to his Bedford, New York, mansion. When asked about all of this, the Trump Organization did not respond. 

SEE THE PROPERTIES LISTED *HERE* ( link )


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

All I care about is keeping my family in clothes food on their plates roof over their heads and health insurance. If something doesn’t change we will be moving or foreclosing on house. losing our on property which I busted my ass since I was 18 to get. Our insurance went from 350 a month for the entire family to soon it will be me alone for that amount so yea. Fuck Biden if you don’t like trump that’s cool I can’t say he did me dirty personally but so far I personally have been fucked.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

trump sucks, no business goes to nothing in 10 days, come on.


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I loved when trump was in office my business was a business that made money. So far in this admin it’s nearly gone.


So what has Biden done in less than three weeks that has your insurance go sky high and your business income drop? You a contractor working on Keystone?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

“Everything donald trump touches dies.”

This wisdom is the beginning of understanding the miserable prick.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

printer said:


> So what has Biden done in less than three weeks that has your insurance go sky high and your business income drop? You a contractor working on Keystone?


Must print those MAGA hats


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

When you’ve bought vehicles well over priced due to a scare tactic pandemic that put everyone in a scare of which the death toll is straight ass. My aunt literally has been on disability since I can remember got covid when all this hype started beat covid with no real issues whatsoever then passed away last month due to a tree crushing a bus she was riding in and cause of death is covid. Hmm... inventory plummets and to keep up with demand you have to stock or fail. We stock at the going rate and now what? Everyone in my area is too afraid to buy anything major right now. Floor plans and floats are up with nothing but a safety account to back up a car lot that has been in business since my grandfather started it 50 some years ago. Ppe LOANS are great but all loans have to be paid. Yea they can stretch that payment out to keep you in debt. Not to mention the nationwide minimum of 15$ an hour which is about to roll out. Hmm. I have lot boys that make and are worth what they get paid and now because someone says I have to pay them more I have to pay them more? Not sure I understand why my business model has to be turned into something it’s not. Kinda seems unfair.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

The whole process since the China virus has killed small businesses I’ve felt it and I’ve witnessed it. Every other small dealer on my road is going through the same thing. We’ve all been here for years and that soon seems like it’ll come to an end.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Donald Trump Has At Least $1 Billion In Debt, More Than Twice The Amount He Suggested .... *
> 
> View attachment 4818063
> 
> ...


Wow, when’s enough enough. It’s just so unfair how some people have too too much and other people are living in cardboard boxes. What a fucked up society we have. It’s so hard to believe this guy can’t be thrown into jail. I hope Kamala has the opportunity to do it. Then Melania will be some someone else’s bitch, like Putin’s .


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Eh or we can all just grow weed and smoke it. Peace


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2021)

trumpvirus has US leading the world in deaths, most piss poor response possible.
Peace


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

I will *give *Don the Con “ some “ credit ..... 

He is and will ALWAYS will be a MEME god. So are his blind followers. There is comedy gold STILL .
His legacy will be the memes / gifs / spoken words ( yuge words ) and creepy photos .... 

No presidential library needed.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Smoke weed and then grow it. Peace


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hillbill said:


> trumpvirus has US leading the world in deaths, most piss poor response possible.
> Peace


Again numbers are bullshit bro but believe what you want and others will do the same. Ppl will always have hate or feel cheated no matter what so what’s any of it matter. We bicker we get no where.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

Smoke Weed - Laugh at cult - Smoke more weed

Edit : Hell might put this up on my red bubble shop ....


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Smoke Weed - Laugh at cult - Smoke more weed


By cult your referring to me? Right? So just because I don’t believe any of the bullshit I’m in a cult? Hmm cool I guess. Smoking more weed now. Tuning in for what else I didn’t know about myself.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

No need for a karen moment... if you are a red hatter then so be it. If i didnt single you out then you’re fine ..... some strains DO carry paranoia.
Jus sayin.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Not a Karen moment bro we just see things differently. I’m not a blue or red never been into politics to the point I’m into it now just to seek truth. I can’t really say that any politician is someone I’d “look up to” in a sense that I’d have respect for them seeing how power trippy they all are. Shit seems to get real deep when you start digging so instead of giving in to the blue or the red, you just stay true to self and when I do that I can see clearly that both sides are full of themselves as well as shit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’m not a blue or red never been into politics to the point I’m into it now just to seek truth.


You better fucking decide now, or you will go insane


schuylaar said:


> the best part was this tweet below explaining the movie.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357720889593196545
> ...


He's a fucking crack head
He's burnt the fuck out
I've seen it/witnessed it
Simple fucking fact/no doubt about it


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> No need for a karen moment... if you are a red hatter then so be it. If i didnt single you out then you’re fine ..... some strains DO carry paranoia.
> Jus sayin.


a male karen is darren.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Again numbers are bullshit bro but believe what you want and others will do the same. Ppl will always have hate or feel cheated no matter what so what’s any of it matter. We bicker we get no where.


This is a big part of the problem, people have been conned to think that people can just believe anything they want and people have to accept it.

Facts are not in dispute just because people want to pretend like they don't have to believe them. 



SmittyB.. said:


> Not a Karen moment bro we just see things differently. I’m not a blue or red never been into politics to the point I’m into it now just to seek truth. I can’t really say that any politician is someone I’d “look up to” in a sense that I’d have respect for them seeing how power trippy they all are. Shit seems to get real deep when you start digging so instead of giving in to the blue or the red, you just stay true to self and when I do that I can see clearly that both sides are full of themselves as well as shit.


I can't wait to agree with you. Unfortunantly we have one party pushing the big lies nonstop to trick people into thinking that it is ok that they stop everything they can from getting done. 

The lies have to stop. And only one side is using them as a political tactic. And it is not the Democrats.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Not a Karen moment bro we just see things differently. I’m not a blue or red never been into politics to the point I’m into it now just to seek truth. I can’t really say that any politician is someone I’d “look up to” in a sense that I’d have respect for them seeing how power trippy they all are. Shit seems to get real deep when you start digging so instead of giving in to the blue or the red, you just stay true to self and when I do that I can see clearly that both sides are full of themselves as well as shit.


Libertarian?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> This is a big part of the problem, people have been conned to think that people can just believe anything they want and people have to accept it.
> 
> Facts are not in dispute just because people want to pretend like they don't have to believe them.
> 
> ...


 Not lies if you have witnessed it personally. Maybe that moment just hasn’t happened to you yet. It’d be a waste of your time and energy to want to argue. You see things from ONE point of view, I’m trying to see from both, problem is in fact there so much misleading bull from both sides itll make you crazier trying to decipher it. If your true blue then congrats I don’t know you and wouldn’t hate on you for the color of your hate.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> This is a big part of the problem, people have been conned to think that people can just believe anything they want and people have to accept it.
> 
> Facts are not in dispute just because people want to pretend like they don't have to believe them.
> 
> ...


he wanted to change history.









Trump Wants $5 Billion From TikTok Deal for History Project


President Donald Trump said Saturday he wants $5 billion from companies creating a new U.S.-based TikTok venture directed toward teaching American children “the real history of our country.”




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Not lies if you have witnessed it personally. Maybe that moment just hasn’t happened to you yet. It’d be a waste of your time and energy to want to argue. You see things from ONE point of view, I’m trying to see from both, problem is in fact there so much misleading bull from both sides itll make you crazier trying to decipher it. If your true blue then congrats I don’t know you and wouldn’t hate on you for the color of your hate.


you're vomiting projection.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you're vomiting projection.


Really don’t know what that means?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Not lies if you have witnessed it personally.


You have witnessed ICU's across the nation and the patients that are dying with the virus?



SmittyB.. said:


> Maybe that moment just hasn’t happened to you yet.


lmao that moment happened for me back before the 2004 election. Then around 2010 as all the regurgitated lies started circling with updated versions for Obama I realized that it was all bullshit and had another moment.

Then in 2017 I had another moment when I learned about the attack being conducted by the Russian military and them working with Trump and everything clicked about those moments being easier to just get people to believe the big lies than to plan them and try to keep them quiet.



SmittyB.. said:


> It’d be a waste of your time and energy to want to argue


Its a good thing then that I don't want to argue. 



SmittyB.. said:


> You see things from ONE point of view,











SmittyB.. said:


> I’m trying to see from both, problem is in fact there so much misleading bull from both sides itll make you crazier trying to decipher it.


So where do you get your information? I would suggest sticking to AP news or Reuters. Fact based non cherry picked well sourced and legally liable news sites that are free.



SmittyB.. said:


> If your true blue then congrats I don’t know you and wouldn’t hate on you for the color of your hate.


You make a lot of assumptions for a resurrected account.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You have witnessed ICU's across the nation and the patients that are dying with the virus?
> 
> 
> lmao that moment happened for me back before the 2004 election. Then around 2010 as all the regurgitated lies started circling with updated versions for Obama I realized that it was all bullshit and had another moment.
> ...


Great example of Time being wasted


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Again fellas believe whatever you want remember it’s a FREE country to do so.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Great example of Time being wasted


So you are just here to troll?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you are just here to troll?


Well let’s say I had a response for everything you just posted at me here. Let’s just say I responded and gave you what your after. What good does it do? Your beliefs are so far imbedded in you I’m just adding fuel to fire.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Libertarian?


or simply naive?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> The whole process since the China virus has killed small businesses I’ve felt it and I’ve witnessed it. Every other small dealer on my road is going through the same thing. We’ve all been here for years and that soon seems like it’ll come to an end.


*Corona virus

#DontBeRacist


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

anomalii said:


> *Corona virus
> 
> #DontBeRacist


I may already be a white supremacist I haven’t figured it out just yet tho


Jimdamick said:


> or simply naive?


maybe only time will tell I guess


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Well let’s say I had a response for everything you just posted at me here. Let’s just say I responded and gave you what your after. What good does it do? Your beliefs are so far imbedded in you I’m just adding fuel to fire.


So you instead just talk at people and don't have the ability to self evaluate your own bullshit?

Are you saying that you know what I believe? 

Have you been lurking the forum for years enough to actually know much at all about me or what I believe? 

The problem is we don't even know if you are not another in the endless line of sock puppet trolls attacking this site by finding a old ass account with a weak password.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I may already be a white supremacist I haven’t figured it out just yet tho
> 
> maybe only time will tell I guess


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

I kinda feel like I’m not liked in here fellas. What’s up I’m actually a very likable dude


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would suggest sticking to AP news or Reuters


I like the Daily Mail, personally


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you instead just talk at people and don't have the ability to self evaluate your own bullshit?
> 
> Are you saying that you know what I believe?
> 
> ...


I’ve been a member since like 08 man. I’m confused as to why your so heated in your texts?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you are just here to troll?


Yea, I think so
After all, we're all half fucking idiotic, right?
That's nature
Yin/Yang
So, there you go
He's on the other side of the fence than I am though
I'm right/he's a fucking clown
Prove me wrong, I dare ya


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> or simply naive?


that's the fantasy wing of the party.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I kinda feel like I’m not liked in here fellas. What’s up I’m actually a very likable dude


you seem angry.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’ve been a member since like 08 man.


So? You know how many resurected accounts start back up because a new hand put themselves up them?



SmittyB.. said:


> I’m confused as to why your so heated in your texts?


Which texts?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Yea I’m trolling I’m a fake bot sent here to try to get people to join me on the dark side. I have failed miserably.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yea I’m trolling I’m a fake bot sent here to try to get people to join me on the dark side. I have failed miserably.


If nothing else you failed at not sounding exactly like they are proven to do.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Nah in all serious it is actually my account. I wouldn’t go through trouble to hack an account in a grow forum to talk shit in the politic section. 


hanimmal said:


> So? You know how many resurected accounts start back up because a new hand put themselves up them?
> 
> Which texts?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Nah in all serious it is actually my account. I wouldn’t go through trouble to hack an account in a grow forum to talk shit in the politic section.


That's nice. 

Usually cat fishing trolls that do it are upfront about it too.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yea I’m trolling I’m a fake bot sent here to try to get people to join me on the dark side. I have failed miserably.


No, I respect your thoughts/opinions.
Stay & discuss them, please


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If nothing else you failed at not sounding exactly like they are proven to do.
> 
> View attachment 4818365





hanimmal said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Usually cat fishing trolls that do it are upfront about it too.


You do like to argue yeah? Are you yourself into politics?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> You do like to argue yeah? Are you yourself into politics?


I really don't like to argue. 

And unfortunatnly when the political trolls found out that it is easier to just write programs to spam people with the exact propaganda to draw the attention of a person using data driven psychological profiling it became all of our problems regardless of how we feel about politics. 

Now how about you. You seem very confident in your knowledge to come and post in a random political section and decide that you know what everyone believes. 

So I would ask where do you get your information generally?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Truly I think just based off reading reports local news numbers and YouTube vids which I know aren’t the most reliable. The corona started in wuhan where they knew they had an outbreak and kept it to themselves. They also allowed travel outside of China but no inside China which makes me think that something doesn’t make sense their other than they knew what it was what it could do and didn’t let anyone else know until weeks after the outbreak. Local news has said during the past three weeks cancer is down 38% and the flu is down 72% which leads me to believe this virus isn’t anywhere near as bad as it’s been made out to be. Fauci is on record saying masks don’t do anything. And now he’s saying double up on masks? I since bs it doesn’t make sense to me? Does it to you. Hunter Biden laptop? Bobilonski has texts (proof) that some shit was planned and Biden knew about it. Claims he didn’t. If it isn’t true then hear it out out bobilonski on the stand make him out to be the liar but instead it has slowly been going away. I think that if trump had done something with Russia then he would be on trial for it or at least would’ve been convicted for impeachment. Do I think trumps a racist? Well just depends on if I’m talking to one of my boys (mainly brothers) or one of my employees (mainly white salesmen) brothers will convince me he is. My employees will convince me that they’re wrong and he not. Idk bunch of different info on that. Have I been attacked personally for being a black man while trump was in office? No more than any other time in my life. But to me race shouldn’t be the motive. Race seems to be a huge point made while researching trump. I’d like to say that nothing going to majority change as far as our economy but sadly I believe it is and will further. Ppl are afraid to buy in my area and the main reason that I’ve been told by customers and other dealers is the unknown with the new admin. With any new admin we have a down time but now months after an election.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

Sorry I know there are plenty of grammar errors but I’m on my phone. And if I’m wrong on these things then I’m sorry it’s just a little of what I have come across just researching


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Sorry I know there are plenty of grammar errors but I’m on my phone. And if I’m wrong on these things then I’m sorry it’s just a little of what I have come across just researching


No problem. I have already talked about a lot of that one second.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4818390


So I’m really not understanding you bro? Are you mad? Miserable or both. Either you wanted to see what I thought or didn’t but all you do is nag on like a bitch. Yes a bitch so now I’m attacking you as a person. Yes I’m that asshole attacking someone on internet. Either ask and receive or shut the fuck up bro


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2021)

Since I asked, so you deal in cars and nobody is buying. Guess what, it is not just you. Lot of people are hurting. This is not something the average person expects to deal with. But I think back to the people in the depression, dust bowl days. Nobody expected it, times were good. But at times, times go bad. The depression era people learned something. Make sure you have enough cash to tide you over when things get real bad. Spend less than you have. Get rid of debts. But that was a different generation, wasn't it? 

There was a German saying back from war time. The fat got skinny, the skinny died. I am old enough to remember 18.5% interest on house loans, Bought my first house then. I remember the lineups for a gallon of gas, although I was riding in the car as a kid. Everybody thinks life won't come and dump on them. But at least every 100 years more or less something drastic and life changing happens. War, famine, something. 

Suck it up.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

It's time for a tune, right?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yes a bitch so now I’m attacking you as a person.


Don't ever, ever, fucking ever get that into your head
It will destroy you as a Human
Fucking guaranteed


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m into used car sales nearly everyone I come across thinks I’m out to get em so I tend to move to the defensive after a while of seeing the same thing come across but your right.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

With me saying that last post. My apologies man I shouldn’t have called you a bitch. Just got in my feelings


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> So I’m really not understanding you bro? Are you mad? Miserable or both. Either you wanted to see what I thought or didn’t but all you do is nag on like a bitch. Yes a bitch so now I’m attacking you as a person. Yes I’m that asshole attacking someone on internet. Either ask and receive or shut the fuck up bro


lmao ok.

So you are just here to troll?

As for all the bullshit in your wall of text. It is all propaganda man, your youtube doom scrolling has left you woefully uninformed.



SmittyB.. said:


> I’m into used car sales nearly everyone I come across thinks I’m out to get em so I tend to move to the defensive after a while of seeing the same thing come across but your right.


So you troll a lot?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> With me saying that last post. My apologies man I shouldn’t have called you a bitch. Just got in my feelings


Your cool/understood
Stay safe & healthy


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

Time for another tune (He's Irish, so yea, I love him, of course  )


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao ok.
> 
> So you are just here to troll?
> 
> ...


? Dude, my face is like so scrunched trying to understand your stance with me. smh. Trolling no.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

One more or 2 or 3 or 4 more Bob Geldorfs songs are cool, right?
That's ok, right?
Good/great


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4818390


I only got a few lines into that troll's post and, yeah, no need to reply. 

It was just bait.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> ? Dude, my face is like so scrunched trying to understand your stance with me. smh. Trolling no.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> ? Dude, my face is like so scrunched trying to understand your stance with me. smh. Trolling no.


I don't know what to tell you man, you are the one that decided to come in here with a chip on your shoulders pulling the 'both sides' troll. And then putting out a wall of text propaganda spam post.


I picked one at random, it was the Hunter Ghazi troll. Here is my rebuttal to that one. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hunter-gazi-giuliani-and-russian-propaganda-scam-to-help-trump-get-re-eelcted.1035197/


If you are a real person and not another in the endless line of militarized trolls (foreign or domestic) I hope you stick around and take a breath because right now you are indistinguishable from one.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 6, 2021)

This song came up automatically on my feed on YouTube where they follow my musical tastes.
They were/are right
Turn it up & dance
It won't hurt


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I don't know what to tell you man, you are the one that decided to come in here with a chip on your shoulders pulling the 'both sides' troll. And then putting out a wall of text propaganda spam post.
> 
> 
> I picked one at random, it was the Hunter Ghazi troll. Here is my rebuttal to that one.
> ...


I appreciate it. Peace to all


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 6, 2021)

We should give Smitty a break. He just lost his favourite aunt to Covid. Or she was crushed by a tree while driving a bus. 

Anyway, sad story.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We should give Smitty a break. He just lost his favourite aunt to Covid. Or she was crushed by a tree while driving a bus.
> 
> Anyway, sad story.


----------



## 1212ham (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Have I been attacked personally for being a black man while trump was in office? No more than any other time in my life.





SmittyB.. said:


> I may already be a white supremacist I haven’t figured it out just yet tho


We understand, it's complicated.


----------



## printer (Feb 6, 2021)

Windows just did a major upgrade and by the time I got caught up I had to scroll to the top of the page to figure out what the topic of the thread was about.

Realized it was nothing important. Good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 6, 2021)

Locally, there are still houses festooned with Trump shit

One house in particular has a huge Trump 2020 sign and several others including "don't blame me, I voted for TRUMP!"

the fucking paint is peeling off his republishack

He has a big Trump flag for his beater Dodge pickup though, plus it features anti-Obama stickers, although they're peeling off too


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Truly I think just based off reading reports local news numbers and YouTube vids which I know aren’t the most reliable. The corona started in wuhan where they knew they had an outbreak and kept it to themselves. They also allowed travel outside of China but no inside China which makes me think that something doesn’t make sense their other than they knew what it was what it could do and didn’t let anyone else know until weeks after the outbreak. Local news has said during the past three weeks cancer is down 38% and the flu is down 72% which leads me to believe this virus isn’t anywhere near as bad as it’s been made out to be. Fauci is on record saying masks don’t do anything. And now he’s saying double up on masks? I since bs it doesn’t make sense to me? Does it to you. Hunter Biden laptop? Bobilonski has texts (proof) that some shit was planned and Biden knew about it. Claims he didn’t. If it isn’t true then hear it out out bobilonski on the stand make him out to be the liar but instead it has slowly been going away. I think that if trump had done something with Russia then he would be on trial for it or at least would’ve been convicted for impeachment. Do I think trumps a racist? Well just depends on if I’m talking to one of my boys (mainly brothers) or one of my employees (mainly white salesmen) brothers will convince me he is. My employees will convince me that they’re wrong and he not. Idk bunch of different info on that. Have I been attacked personally for being a black man while trump was in office? No more than any other time in my life. But to me race shouldn’t be the motive. Race seems to be a huge point made while researching trump. I’d like to say that nothing going to majority change as far as our economy but sadly I believe it is and will further. Ppl are afraid to buy in my area and the main reason that I’ve been told by customers and other dealers is the unknown with the new admin. With any new admin we have a down time but now months after an election.


so 2019.

I actually appreciate this post of lies. They remind me of a time when I had not seen a president betray this country. But he did. So those lies listed above don't work on most of the people any more.


----------



## garybo (Feb 6, 2021)

Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?

He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
That "racist" that was in the White House, has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. EVER!
That "liar" that was in the White House, has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.
That "buffoon" that was in the White House, turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues. The "fool" in the White House, neutralized the North Koreans and stopped them sending missiles toward Japan and threatening the West Coast of the US.
That "xenophobe" that was in the White House, turned our relationship with the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy.
That "clown" that was in the White House, has accomplished the appointing of three Supreme Court Justices, who believe in the rights of the unborn, and close to 300 Federal Judges.
That same clown lowered taxes, increased the standard deduction on your IRS return from $12,500 to $24,400 for married couples and caused the stock market to rise to record levels, positively impacting the retirement accounts of tens of millions of citizens.
That same “clown” that was in the White House, fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine, which was just approved and is being shipped out as we speak and yet we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations?
That same “clown” that was in the White House rebuilt our military, which the Obama administration crippled, and fired 214 key generals and admirals, in his first year of office.
So, it’s not that many don’t like the “clown” that was in the White House, it’s that they utterly hate and despise him. How patriotic is that?

That “clown” was serving ALL the American people, a he did for FREE. Still they called him names and laughing about him catching the China virus, some were even hoping that COVID would be the cause of his demise.

I ask; what has Biden accomplished for America in his 47 years in office, besides making the whole Biden family richer.
By the way, where is Hunter?

Personally, I’ll take the ‘clown’ any day, versus a fork tongued, smooth talking, hypocritical, corrupt hypocrite. This country deserves a strong leader who isn’t afraid to kick some ass when needed, not a fatherly to our country’s adversaries who promise riches for him and his family. to. figure making. I don’t need a liar. That's what Hollywood, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS and the New York Times are for.

God bless Donald Trump - the most unappreciated President in U.S. history.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ thanks for the laugh moron ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


WTF ? .... Did the PARLER bus just drop off people ?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Feb 6, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


You left out that part where Trump attempted to overthrow our government and have his political enemies killed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


He brokered shit in the Middle East, just ask the Palestinians, which is actually what it's all about
Your a fucking fool, but that's just my own opinion, I might be wrong, but I fucking doubt it


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> He brokered shit in the Middle East, just ask the Palestinians, which is actually what it's all about
> Your a fucking fool, but that's just my own opinion, I might be wrong, but I fucking doubt it


So you made it back from the Capitol ok.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> So you made it back from the Capitol ok.


What the fuck are you asking/talking about?


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck are you asking/talking about?


Swearing and cursing makes you sound crazy and angry


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck are you asking/talking about?


It's just a troll, that all it does.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


This is great, do you have one of these propanda paintings of him on your wall too?



Seriously though, do you actually believe that nonsense you posted? Because it is mostly bullshit.

But if you are a real person and not just coming here to do post that copy/paste talking points, I would ask you one question. You account says you are from the USA, if that is accurate, are you ok with Trump knowingly allowing a foreign nation to attack our citizens during the entirety of his term?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


That’s funny

Let’s Go to the Hop

Where’s Bowzer?

More Sox for the hop.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Locally, there are still houses festooned with Trump shit
> 
> One house in particular has a huge Trump 2020 sign and several others including "don't blame me, I voted for TRUMP!"
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Swearing and cursing makes you sound crazy and angry


He is crazy and angry. 

It’s what we love about the guy.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Swearing and cursing makes you sound crazy and angry


Why even point it out? 

This is the internet, if you don't want to see something click the ignore button. You shouldn't even assume other people can see it, since they too have a ignore feature. And if he says something that is too far for you, ignore it, prove you are not just another troll before complaining about people who you really have no clue (unless you know) if they are a troll too or not. 

That is just a couple steps away from snow flaking about how your being banned in a thread.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Truly I think just based off reading reports local news numbers and YouTube vids which I know aren’t the most reliable. The corona started in wuhan where they knew they had an outbreak and kept it to themselves. They also allowed travel outside of China but no inside China which makes me think that something doesn’t make sense their other than they knew what it was what it could do and didn’t let anyone else know until weeks after the outbreak.


You seem ill informed. On Jan 22 the Chinese started isolated Wuhan. Other countries put curbs in place on citizens returning from Wuhan. The individual countries arranged flights to get their their citizens home.

*Coronavirus: China advises against travel to Wuhan as deaths surge *22 January 2020 
Chinese authorities have urged people to stop travelling in and out of Wuhan, the city at the centre of a new virus outbreak that has killed 17 people. Late on Wednesday the Chinese authorities confirmed the number of dead had almost doubled - from nine - in the space of a day. All fatalities so far have been in Hubei, the province around Wuhan. 

Chinese authorities admitted the country was now at the "most critical stage" of prevention and control.
"Basically, do not go to Wuhan. And those in Wuhan please do not leave the city," said National Health Commission vice-minister Li Bin in one of the first public briefings since the beginning of the outbreak.

Earlier this week, China confirmed that human-to-human transmission of the virus had taken place. The first US case was confirmed on Tuesday. President Donald Trump said the situation was "totally under control" and that he trusted the information being provided by Chinese authorities. 








Coronavirus: China advises against travel to Wuhan as deaths surge


Officials say efforts to control the outbreak are at a critical stage as fatalities double in a day.



www.bbc.com




https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjusMu5gNjuAhVaZM0KHQMoBbYQFjACegQIAhAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.washingtonpost.com%2Fworld%2Fasia_pacific%2Fnine-dead-as-chinese-coronavirus-spreads-despite-efforts-to-contain-it%2F2020%2F01%2F22%2F1eaade72-3c6d-11ea-afe2-090eb37b60b1_story.html&usg=AOvVaw07UmxTooGU635LtyaXD5NC
Jan 22, 2020 — BEIJING — Chinese health authorities are trying to lock down _Wuhan_, the metropolis of 11 million people that is at the heart of a spreading coronavirus outbreak, ...www.washingtonpost.com › asia_pacific › 2020/01/22

*The evidence on travel bans for diseases like coronavirus is clear: They don’t work *
They’re political theater, not good public health policy. Jan 23, 2020
On Sunday evening, the US government followed a slew of other countries and began enforcing a new coronavirus travel ban: Foreigners who visited China in the past two weeks are temporarily barred from entering the country, while US citizens who have been to China’s Hubei province — where the outbreak originated — will have to be quarantined for 14 days. Russia, Australia, Japan, and Italy have announced similar restrictions.








The evidence on travel bans for diseases like coronavirus is clear: They don’t work


They’re political theater, not good public health policy.




www.vox.com







> Local news has said during the past three weeks cancer is down 38% and the flu is down 72% which leads me to believe this virus isn’t anywhere near as bad as it’s been made out to be.


People are not getting the medical treatment due to the covid disruption. They already know the rates will be down because of it and will be greater in the future when the people we miss this year and last finally get diagnosed. It is not rocket science.

Cancer is still the second leading cause of the death in the US. According to the report, 1,898,160 new cancer cases and 608,570 cancer deaths are expected in 2021. These estimates do not include the potential effects of COVID-19 on cancer diagnoses and outcomes, says Rebecca Siegel, a cancer epidemiologist at the American Cancer Society and the lead author of the study, in the statement. “We anticipate that disruptions in access to cancer care in 2020 will lead to downstream increases in advanced stage diagnoses that may impede progress in reducing cancer mortality rates in the years to come.” 








Record Drop in US Cancer Death Rate


From 2017 to 2018, cancer deaths dropped by 2.4 percent, the largest single-year improvement recorded in 70 years of American Cancer Society annual cancer reports.




www.the-scientist.com





How does the flu being down make the covid virus seem not so bad? The Flu is down because we are taking steps to limit the spread of covid and those steps limit Flu transmission.



> Fauci is on record saying masks don’t do anything. And now he’s saying double up on masks? I since bs it doesn’t make sense to me? Does it to you.


Use your brain. There was a shortage of manufactured masks when he said it. They did not want people to go out and scoop up all the masks that should be going to medical people. It got so bad that medical people were making their own masks out of fabric. And that changed the idea of wearing a mask. People could make their own and not divert much needed masks from medical staff. The doubling of masks causes the inner mask to be held tighter on the face so air does not just get exhausted through gaps and not filtered through the fabric.



> Hunter Biden laptop? Bobilonski has texts (proof) that some shit was planned and Biden knew about it. Claims he didn’t. If it isn’t true then hear it out out bobilonski on the stand make him out to be the liar but instead it has slowly been going away. I think that if trump had done something with Russia then he would be on trial for it or at least would’ve been convicted for impeachment.


We do not know enough of what was going on with Biden's. As far as Russia, the big question was the Trump Tower meeting. Discussing orphans? BS. The only reason Trump got away on the Russian thing was he stonewalled on being interviewed (obviously Clinton didn't) and Maniford acted like a good coconsiritor and kept his mouth shut getting him a pardon. Things would have been much different if they were able to indict Trump while he was in office. Why have they not done so yet? Because it would muddy up this current impeachment. The last shoe has not dropped yet.



> Do I think trumps a racist? Well just depends on if I’m talking to one of my boys (mainly brothers) or one of my employees (mainly white salesmen) brothers will convince me he is. My employees will convince me that they’re wrong and he not. Idk bunch of different info on that. Have I been attacked personally for being a black man while trump was in office? No more than any other time in my life. But to me race shouldn’t be the motive. Race seems to be a huge point made while researching trump. I’d like to say that nothing going to majority change as far as our economy but sadly I believe it is and will further. Ppl are afraid to buy in my area and the main reason that I’ve been told by customers and other dealers is the unknown with the new admin. With any new admin we have a down time but now months after an election.


Trump is racist but he has greater faults that overshadows that. As far as people being unsure where the economic wind blows, heck, that is normal in a change in administrations and doubly so with the pandemic. We have not had a change in political leaders up in Canada and people are just as cautious up here. This is a major worldwide disruption.


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

Let’s see, because I presented my opinion, I’m called a “moron” by *rkymtnman*, a ‘‘fucking fool” by *Jimdamick*, “a troll” by *DIY-HP-LED* and a “moron” again, this time by *CunningCanuk* (a Canadian?, hmmm). Reminds me of those Antifa folks, judging by the culture of vile and hate.

I’m waiting to hear something good about the new President and his administration, besides setting a record for un-employment and shutting down our energy system.

Anyway, I like this site and am having a blast here.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Let’s see, because I presented my opinion, I’m called a “moron” by *rkymtnman*, a ‘‘fucking fool” by *Jimdamick*, “a troll” by *DIY-HP-LED* and a “moron” again, this time by *CunningCanuk* (a Canadian?, hmmm). Reminds me of those Antifa folks, judging by the culture of vile and hate.
> 
> I’m waiting to hear something good about the new President and his administration, besides setting a record for un-employment and shutting down our energy system.
> 
> Anyway, I like this site and am having a blast here.





Always be closing.

Your Trump cult logic is stellar.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Let’s see, because I presented my opinion, I’m called a “moron” by *rkymtnman*, a ‘‘fucking fool” by *Jimdamick*, “a troll” by *DIY-HP-LED* and a “moron” again, this time by *CunningCanuk* (a Canadian?, hmmm). Reminds me of those Antifa folks, judging by the culture of vile and hate.
> 
> I’m waiting to hear something good about the new President and his administration, besides setting a record for un-employment and shutting down our energy system.
> 
> Anyway, I like this site and am having a blast here.


Another Antifa-obsessed rightie.


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> But if you are a real person and not just coming here to do post that copy/paste talking points, I would ask you one question. You account says you are from the USA, if that is accurate, are you ok with Trump knowingly allowing a foreign nation to attack our citizens during the entirety of his term?


Interesting....I was under the impression this thread is about what Trump has done for the country. When I gave my opinion, I'm bombarded with vile, that's OK (sticks and stones) and now you accuse me of not being a real person or from the USA? You are walking on a very unsecure platform when you mock my citizenship and love for my country.


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Another Antifa-obsessed rightie.


Sticks and stones


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Interesting....I was under the impression this thread is about what Trump has done for the country. When I gave my opinion, I'm bombarded with vile, that's OK (sticks and stones) and now you accuse me of not being a real person or from the USA? You are walking on a very unsecure platform when you mock my citizenship and love for my country.


blah blah blah, did you just come onto a website to slap down that in a random political forum and not expect to get trolled?

Was that the goal or did you actually want to have a conversation about stuff you care about?

Are you a real person or just another of the endless line of paid trolls (foreign and domestic)?

(Note: Asking the question is not 'accusing you' no matter how snow flaking you are programmed to be)


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> We should give Smitty a break. He just lost his favourite aunt to Covid. Or she was crushed by a tree while driving a bus.
> 
> Anyway, sad story.


Thanks but she was 58 and I hadn’t spoke to her in probably 20 years unless your just being sarcastic if


printer said:


> You seem ill informed. On Jan 22 the Chinese started isolated Wuhan. Other countries put curbs in place on citizens returning from Wuhan. The individual countries arranged flights to get their their citizens home.
> 
> *Coronavirus: China advises against travel to Wuhan as deaths surge *22 January 2020
> Chinese authorities have urged people to stop travelling in and out of Wuhan, the city at the centre of a new virus outbreak that has killed 17 people. Late on Wednesday the Chinese authorities confirmed the number of dead had almost doubled - from nine - in the space of a day. All fatalities so far have been in Hubei, the province around Wuhan.
> ...


Very informative thank you for that. I have to ask though. Is everything Garybo is saying lies and propaganda or is there truth to it? Having Heard Your side and Garybos side you whole heartedly believe what your saying and so does he so, because you don’t believe him he’s crazy and needs reprogrammed and I’m sure if you ask garybo he would say the same about you. So where does that get the American people? Is it right for America to silence and disown ppl like garybo cause he doesn’t believe what your saying? What if it was the other way around? Seriously I’m just asking the question just to really see where ppl stand on it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Interesting....I was under the impression this thread is about what Trump has done *for* the country.


This thread is titled and about what trump has done * to* the country. 

That one little word changes everything and is the reason we are all laughing at your idiotic post with it’s list of trump “accomplishments”.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 7, 2021)

It


1212ham said:


> We understand, it's complicated.


Please don’t be dull minded. That’s Sarcasm, and I know you have the capability to know that. I guess It’s just hate that overwhelms you. I’m not a white supremacist or a troll man


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 7, 2021)

Stinky only hires the best and brightest.










Former Trump and GOP Aide Charged With Distributing Child Porn


Court documents allege that while working for Republican senators, Ruben Verastigui distributed, received, and possessed images of child pornography.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Thanks but she was 58 and I hadn’t spoke to her in probably 20 years unless your just being sarcastic


You think I’m being sarcastic when thousands are dying daily from being crushed by trees?


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> no matter how snow flaking you are programmed to be


sticks and stones


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> sticks and stones


Man, is civil war the only possible outcome to all the division? How’s that going to go? It’s getting crazier and crazier and this is just a forum. Sad really all the hate. Like straight up hate.


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You think I’m being sarcastic when thousands are dying daily from being crushed by trees?


Please explain, trees are killing people?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Let’s see, because I presented my opinion, I’m called a “moron” by *rkymtnman*,


first off, my parents taught me to be nice to strangers.
secondly, opinions are like buttholes, all of us have them but yours stinks. 

florida panhandle perfectly explains why you support trump.


----------



## garybo (Feb 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> opinions are like buttholes, all of us have them but yours stinks


Come on, is that the best you can come up with? I know you are brilliant, speak that way.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.




"Your enimy is my enimy so that makes us friends."Because he killed the deal with Iran the Arabs in the area realized that they were more afraid of Iran then their squabbles with Israel. Better to be on the side of Israel, who have nukes, than standing alone against a nuclear Iran. So in making Iran more dangerous Trump caused a peace deal. That is like supplying you with seat belts as you floor it over the cliff. Everyone is sure to agree, no other president would have fucked things up so bad that it gets the other parties to work together.




> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.



Almost blew up the North Korea stalemate. Almost got into a war with Iran, it was just lucky that Iran did not kill any soldiers with their missiles. As far as war with any others? Who else would you be in war with? You are already fighting the bad actors.




> That "racist" that was in the White House, has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. EVER!



The economy Trump inherited from Obama was growing and things were good. So what does Trump want? He wants to overheat the economy to make him look good. He has his tax breaks, which the government is paying for every year to the tune of $500 million that is being tacked onto the deficit every year. And that was before you add in covid. Black and Latinos doing better? Sure, but Trump pouring gas on a hot economy was not done for Blacks and Latinos, it was done to help rich friends get richer. And yes there is a trickle down effect.

[/QUOTE]That "liar" that was in the White House, has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.[/QUOTE]
Actually these institutions have lied less than Trump




> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues. The "fool" in the White House, neutralized the North Koreans and stopped them sending missiles toward Japan and threatening the West Coast of the US.



Actually the nations were paying their dues. This shows how little you really know. The dues were not in question, the aim was to get countries to spend 2% of their GDP on their military. The US spends 4%. But the US also operates world wide. NATO was suppose to be a Europe deal, keeping back the Soviets. The US reaps the benefits of its military spending in jobs. Advanced weaponry brings in a lot of foreign money. Need to update your fighter? If you are not a part of the EU, which develops its own, well you have to shell out billions to the US for fighters (and other advanced weapons). So the whole "NATO is not paying its dues" refrain is BS.




> That "xenophobe" that was in the White House, turned our relationship with the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy.



Actually other than the blip that Trump did to the economy the economy is on the same trajectory as it was in growth. 










> That "clown" that was in the White House, has accomplished the appointing of three Supreme Court Justices, who believe in the rights of the unborn, and close to 300 Federal Judges.



Actually that was McConnell that did that by not letting any bills coming from the Democrat House to be put to the floor of the Senate. So stacking the courts with young, unqualified judges as long as they were way on the right is not going to be a plus in these parts.




> That same clown lowered taxes, increased the standard deduction on your IRS return from $12,500 to $24,400 for married couples and caused the stock market to rise to record levels, positively impacting the retirement accounts of tens of millions of citizens.



And you realize the deductions are being paid by your children who have to pay for the debt? Remember the extra $500 year deficit this caused?




> That same “clown” that was in the White House, fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine, which was just approved and is being shipped out as we speak and yet we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations?



And Phizer, who was not part of 'Operation Warp Speed' and used their own money (capitalism) came out with the vaccine first. And other vaccines were developed in the world, Trump bet on Moderna. Other vaccine are being approved now, so Moderna, got a month head start on them because of Trump. Hardly the effect you imply. SARS development was the reason we got the current vaccines so fast. The companies pulled them off the shelves and modified them for covid. SARS burned itself out so there was no need to continue with vaccine development. Bird Flu is not a big concern with most people, why would companies spend big money on it. Ebola there is a vaccine for it. Vaccine development is a money looser so Big Pharma does not do a lot. This changed due to covid-19 as everybody thought it might be a more contagious SARS and they already had much of the vaccines developed due to SARS research.




> That same “clown” that was in the White House rebuilt our military, which the Obama administration crippled, and fired 214 key generals and admirals, in his first year of office.



Maybe the 214 needed to go? As far as rebuilt, Trump increased the spending by 10%.



> So, it’s not that many don’t like the “clown” that was in the White House, it’s that they utterly hate and despise him. How patriotic is that?


A lot of patriots went ballistic when a black man put his feet on the desk in the Oval Office. Just saying.



> That “clown” was serving ALL the American people, a he did for FREE. Still they called him names and laughing about him catching the China virus, some were even hoping that COVID would be the cause of his demise.


Trump figured he can make more money with his newfound stature as president and instill his children in the GOP. The pay for president was peanuts as compared to what he was expecting to get out of being president.



> I ask; what has Biden accomplished for America in his 47 years in office, besides making the whole Biden family richer.
> By the way, where is Hunter?


Doing the same as most senators. If he was not doing a good job he would not have been reelected. Hunter? He will be hawking his new book. Seems the billions from the Chinese has all evaporated and he needs to make a living somehow.



> Personally, I’ll take the ‘clown’ any day, versus a fork tongued, smooth talking, hypocritical, corrupt hypocrite. This country deserves a strong leader who isn’t afraid to kick some ass when needed, not a fatherly to our country’s adversaries who promise riches for him and his family. to. figure making. I don’t need a liar. That's what Hollywood, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS and the New York Times are for.
> 
> God bless Donald Trump - the most unappreciated President in U.S. history.


But being a fool is normal in Trump country. Just to let you know, I wasted more time than you deserve, I won't be bothering with you again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> I know you are brilliant,


flattery will get you everywhere, big fella!!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Thanks but she was 58 and I hadn’t spoke to her in probably 20 years unless your just being sarcastic if
> 
> Very informative thank you for that. I have to ask though. Is everything Garybo is saying lies and propaganda or is there truth to it? Having Heard Your side and Garybos side you whole heartedly believe what your saying and so does he so, because you don’t believe him he’s crazy and needs reprogrammed and I’m sure if you ask garybo he would say the same about you. So where does that get the American people? Is it right for America to silence and disown ppl like garybo cause he doesn’t believe what your saying? What if it was the other way around? Seriously I’m just asking the question just to really see where ppl stand on it.


Here you go man:




garybo said:


> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.


Is this some troll about the hyper specific thing that a 'Middle East Peace Accords'? Is this the UAE and Saudi's and Netanyahu all being dictators in their neighborhoods that like to hate on their neighbors? Or is it something else. Do you really think that this is somehow like back during Carter's presidency x2? 

Outside of the murdering American journalist and supporting genocide in Yemen, I really don't care that Trump bent a knee to Netanyahu by moving our embassy for nothing in return (that we know of, who knows what Trump got for it). And I am not sure that anything Trump did was worth abandoning our allies in the region for Putin to take over.



garybo said:


> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.


 He tried really hard with Iran to start one, but sure. Good for him. Outside of the pardoning of serial killer potential murderes, and the insurrection that he excited to try trigger a civil war in our own nation he was a regular hero.

We could talk about how he dropped more bombs that Obama and picking fights with our allies weakening our position around the globe, but maybe that can be used later, there are still several bullet points to go.



garybo said:


> That "racist" that was in the White House, has had the greatest impact on the economy, bringing jobs, and lowering unemployment to the Black and Latino population of ANY other president. EVER!


This is just wrong. Obama's last three years were better than Trump's first three. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-15883465

And the minority job number troll is just sad. Every year we move away from the civil rights era is one step closer to true equality in the economy for everyone not a Wealthy White Heterosexual Male. We still have a ways to go, but it doesn't make Trump's boasting actually meaningful.

(from the last bullet point troll copy/paste: https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-15884123 )







garybo said:


> That "liar" that was in the White House, has exposed the deep, widespread, and long-standing corruption in the FBI, the CIA, NSA, and the Republican and Democratic parties.


lmao, he said he did, but he is a liar. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/fisa-abuse-troll-is-a-scam.1000451/post-15199044



garybo said:


> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, turned NATO around and had them start paying their dues. The "fool" in the White House, neutralized the North Koreans and stopped them sending missiles toward Japan and threatening the West Coast of the US.


Sure, he was so unstable that they realized that he might just side with Putin and decided to beef up. I wouldn't say this is a good thing though. 

And you are full of shit about NK. Just like Trump proved over 30k times, just because you say something doesn't make it true.




garybo said:


> That "xenophobe" that was in the White House, turned our relationship with the Chinese around, brought hundreds of business back to the US, and revived the economy.


He cost the economy over a trillion dollars with his stupid trade war that got us virtually nothing. Are you pretending like they are not still trying to steal our businesses technology? Or did you move the goal posts to the point that it might not be a flat out lie?





garybo said:


> That "clown" that was in the White House, has accomplished the appointing of three Supreme Court Justices, who believe in the rights of the unborn, and close to 300 Federal Judges.


Yup, Mitch sure did screw Obama by obstructing everything he tried to do for our nation for 6 years. Did you see some of these morons that Trump nominated?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/only-the-best-people-trumps-new-judge-appointment.996209/








garybo said:


> That same clown lowered taxes, increased the standard deduction on your IRS return from $12,500 to $24,400 for married couples and caused the stock market to rise to record levels, positively impacting the retirement accounts of tens of millions of citizens.


Continuing a trend started under Obama. It only took Trump 3 years to ruin all of our hard work by bungling the pandemic response (not to mention firing the pandemic response team that would have been far less expensive to maintain than what we have had to spend to try to fix his horrible decisions). 

And all those taxes have now been savings of the wealthiest in our nation. 




garybo said:


> That same “clown” that was in the White House, fast-tracked the development of a COVID Vaccine, which was just approved and is being shipped out as we speak and yet we still don't have a vaccine for SARS, Bird Flu, Ebola, or a host of diseases that arose during previous administrations?


Basically Trump did nothing but wait for scientists to bail his horrible response to this virus. 



garybo said:


> That same “clown” that was in the White House rebuilt our military, which the Obama administration crippled, and fired 214 key generals and admirals, in his first year of office.


https://www.npr.org/2016/04/29/476048024/fact-check-has-president-obama-depleted-the-military

Based on all the military that is turning out to be associated with white supremacy, it seems that not enough got fired maybe.




garybo said:


> So, it’s not that many don’t like the “clown” that was in the White House, it’s that they utterly hate and despise him. How patriotic is that?
> 
> That “clown” was serving ALL the American people, a he did for FREE. Still they called him names and laughing about him catching the China virus, some were even hoping that COVID would be the cause of his demise.
> 
> ...


LMAO at 'he did it for free'!

How much money do you imagine he filtered through his properties over the last 4 years? 

As for Biden, you are a nut if you believe that nonsense man. Biden was in office for almost 50 years and never cashed in on it, and has the taxes released to prove it. You guys pretending like Hunter has anything to do with anything is just sad. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hunter-gazi-giuliani-and-russian-propaganda-scam-to-help-trump-get-re-eelcted.1035197/

Your need of a cult leader is also sad. We don't need anything other than the best candidate to win office to do the work for 100% of our population to the best of their ability. For too long the right wing media noise machine has been tricking you into thinking otherwise. 

Your dig at the actual news media is also a nice troll at the end, that way people can call it out and everything else gets ignored. 

This is just brute force trolling.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Very informative thank you for that. I have to ask though. Is everything Garybo is saying lies and propaganda or is there truth to it? Having Heard Your side and Garybos side you whole heartedly believe what your saying and so does he so, because you don’t believe him he’s crazy and needs reprogrammed and I’m sure if you ask garybo he would say the same about you. So where does that get the American people? Is it right for America to silence and disown ppl like garybo cause he doesn’t believe what your saying? What if it was the other way around? Seriously I’m just asking the question just to really see where ppl stand on it.


Well, you seemed willing enough to read things outside your comfort zone so I thought the effort would not be wasted, your welcome.

I replied to a post from him, I do not believe he should be reprogrammed other than informing him where he is wrong. As they say, you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Thanks but she was 58 and I hadn’t spoke to her in probably 20 years unless your just being sarcastic if
> 
> Very informative thank you for that. I have to ask though. Is everything Garybo is saying lies and propaganda or is there truth to it? Having Heard Your side and Garybos side you whole heartedly believe what your saying and so does he so, because you don’t believe him he’s crazy and needs reprogrammed and I’m sure if you ask garybo he would say the same about you. So where does that get the American people? Is it right for America to silence and disown ppl like garybo cause he doesn’t believe what your saying? What if it was the other way around? Seriously I’m just asking the question just to really see where ppl stand on it.


this is a private website and you are here at their pleasure; you checked a box attesting to same.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Well, you seemed willing enough to read things outside your comfort zone so I thought the effort would not be wasted, your welcome.
> 
> I replied to a post from him, I do not believe he should be reprogrammed other than informing him where he is wrong. As they say, you can lead a horse to water...


Do you have these on standby Hannimal or are you just reeeaaally fast?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election
> 
> 
> For more than a year, a loosely organized coalition of operatives scrambled to shore up America’s institutions
> ...


did you notice how Covid19 was right on time to get Trumpy out of office?..did you notice how quickly a vaccine was announced after he was gone?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

History of Jonestown and 1930s fascism in Europe could be informative here.

Actually, trump doubled the deficit of President Obama. Before trumpvirus.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you have these on standby Hannimal or are you just reeeaaally fast?


@printer?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did you notice how Covid19 was right on time to get Trumpy out of office?..did you notice how quickly a vaccine was announced after he was gone?


Not really...I stopped paying attention to Covid shit...and was never interested in the vaccine...I wouldn't take it even if it was forced upon me


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

Those were not patriots going ballistic over Obama, simply ignorant right wing fucks.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is a private website and you are here at their pleasure; you checked a box attesting to same.


What?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> @printer?


My mistake


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Man, is civil war the only possible outcome to all the division? How’s that going to go? It’s getting crazier and crazier and this is just a forum. Sad really all the hate. Like straight up hate.


Because you saw a couple thousand brainwashed cultists with a couple hundred actual nut jobs storm our capital and a whole lot of right wing propaganda?

Nah. It's all smoke and mirrors. 


MY OWN DANK said:


> The Secret History of the Shadow Campaign That Saved the 2020 Election
> 
> 
> For more than a year, a loosely organized coalition of operatives scrambled to shore up America’s institutions
> ...


Her rant can be boiled down to "Why wouldn't they just let Trump lie".


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Not really...I stopped paying attention to Covid shit...and was never interested in the vaccine...I wouldn't take it even if it was forced upon me


out of curiosity..do you follow Q?


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Swearing and cursing makes you sound crazy and angry


Saying dumb and naïve things makes you sound idiotic.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> out of curiosity..do you follow Q?


No...I've heard of Q...Never went down that rabbit hole tho....
What happened to Q btw haven't heard much

I've been anti vaccine long before this covid shit


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you have these on standby Hannimal or are you just reeeaaally fast?


I try to remember where I had to talk about it before. Mostly the trolls are just regurgitations, but some I have to look at a bit deeper.



MY OWN DANK said:


> No...I've heard of Q...Never went down that rabbit hole tho....
> What happened to Q btw haven't heard much
> 
> I've been anti vaccine long before this covid shit


They have been working to sell this one for a long time. Unless you are Jehovah Witness or something like that?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Swearing and cursing makes you sound crazy and angry


So what?
That's me
It really is
Oh well, that's my life/existence
This is a good song







CunningCanuk said:


> He is crazy and angry.
> 
> It’s what we love about the guy.


Thank you
That reply made my day
It really did


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I try to remember where I had to talk about it before. Mostly the trolls are just regurgitations, but some I have to look at a bit deeper.
> 
> 
> They have been working to sell this one for a long time. Unless you are Jehovah Witness or something like that?


Nah...just a good ole conspiracy theorist...I started with Flouride


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2021)

garybo said:


> Let’s see, because I presented my opinion, I’m called a “moron” by *rkymtnman*, a ‘‘fucking fool” by *Jimdamick*, “a troll” by *DIY-HP-LED* and a “moron” again, this time by *CunningCanuk* (a Canadian?, hmmm). Reminds me of those Antifa folks, judging by the culture of vile and hate.
> 
> I’m waiting to hear something good about the new President and his administration, besides setting a record for un-employment and shutting down our energy system.
> 
> Anyway, I like this site and am having a blast here.


Your post did not contain an opinion. It was a list of things that people were able to find to say about the worst president in US history. It's a small list. Everything else he did ends with: "and then, after all his failures and after losing an election where all the cards were stacked in his favor, he tried to overthrow the government and have his political enemies murdered."

Donald Trump's presidency is history and historians will be able to dispassionately evaluate what he did after he is dead. Trotting out a carefully selected set of the rare times he managed to do something one could spin as a positive won't change the fact that he lost. Take your complaints to the historians. Trump is just a bad memory for most of us. More than 80 million of us are glad the useless piece of poisonous shit is gone.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Nah...just a good ole conspiracy theorist...I started with Flouride


So after all these years, do you think people's teeth are better off or worse?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No...I've heard of Q...Never went down that rabbit hole tho....
> What happened to Q btw haven't heard much
> 
> I've been anti vaccine long before this covid shit


thank you for responding.

Q never came up with anything; at some point they want the money shot.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He is crazy and angry.
> 
> It’s what we love about the guy.


LOL
Thanks & I love you too


----------



## anomalii (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Not really...I stopped paying attention to Covid shit...and was never interested in the vaccine...I wouldn't take it even if it was forced upon me


How I imagine you


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So after all these years, do you think people's teeth are better off or worse?


I think my pineal gland needs decalcified


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

anomalii said:


> How I imagine you
> 
> View attachment 4819029


Nah more like this


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you have these on standby Hannimal or are you just reeeaaally fast?


????


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 7, 2021)

printer said:


> ????


Sorry I replied to wrong person


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry I replied to wrong person


Got it, just catching up with posts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2021)

*Let's talk about Black History Month and pulling your kids out....*


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice Shirt


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

*Cheney: Trump 'does not have a role as the leader of our party going forward'*
Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the highest ranking House Republican to back former President Trump’s second impeachment, said Sunday that he does “not have a role as the leader of our party going forward.”

“We’re the party of Abraham Lincoln. We’re the party of Ronald Reagan. We have to really take a hard look at who we are and what we stand for and what we believe in,” Cheney said during an interview with host Chris Wallace on “Fox News Sunday.” 

“I think when you look at both his actions leading up to what happened on January 6th, the fact that he was impeached in a bipartisan fashion, the fact that he lost the presidency, the fact that we lost the Senate, we have to be in a position where we can say we stand for principle, we stand for ideal,” Cheney said. 








Cheney: Trump ‘does not have a role as a leader of our party going forward’


Rep. Liz Cheney (Wyo.), the highest-ranking House Republican to back former President Trump’s second impeachment, said Sunday that he does “not have a role as a leader…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2021)

Since President Donald Trump announced sweeping tariffs on steel and aluminum to help the domestic steel industry on March 20, PCP’s steel costs have jumped 9 percent as the market prices in the tariffs before they even take effect.

Vincent now expects his steel bill for the year to rise $18 million to $20 million, forcing him to choose between taking a potential 75 percent cut to his company’s profits, or pushing the added costs to his retail customers and eventually to consumers - many of whom are lower-income Americans “who can least afford it,” Vincent told Reuters.

Russia just happens to own 10% of steel production in the US. Just saying.

Can I trade the Mercury in my tuna for a discount on the tin?
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-tariffs-cans-insight/how-trumps-steel-tariffs-kick-the-can-business-idUSKBN1IB0HL


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Since President Donald Trump announced sweeping tariffs on steel and aluminum to help the domestic steel industry on March 20, PCP’s steel costs have jumped 9 percent as the market prices in the tariffs before they even take effect.
> 
> Vincent now expects his steel bill for the year to rise $18 million to $20 million, forcing him to choose between taking a potential 75 percent cut to his company’s profits, or pushing the added costs to his retail customers and eventually to consumers - many of whom are lower-income Americans “who can least afford it,” Vincent told Reuters.
> 
> ...


And used National Security as the pretense for the tariffs. An insult to Canada, like we are a US national security threat.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Since President Donald Trump announced sweeping tariffs on steel and aluminum to help the domestic steel industry on March 20, PCP’s steel costs have jumped 9 percent as the market prices in the tariffs before they even take effect.
> 
> Vincent now expects his steel bill for the year to rise $18 million to $20 million, forcing him to choose between taking a potential 75 percent cut to his company’s profits, or pushing the added costs to his retail customers and eventually to consumers - many of whom are lower-income Americans “who can least afford it,” Vincent told Reuters.
> 
> ...


Trump's trade policies were a disgraceful example of what happens when leader who is in over his head, takes actions that are beyond his understanding.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 7, 2021)

This is pretty funny 
Donald Trump Banned From Future Readmission to SAG-AFTRA (yahoo.com)


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2021)

As for shit hole countries trump likes Communism for some reason. Good move removing diplomats from Africa.


----------



## printer (Feb 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> As for shit hole countries trump likes Communism for some reason. Good move removing diplomats from Africa.View attachment 4819318


But, but, hasn't the West been developing in Africa for centuries?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 7, 2021)

WTF? Cohen is doing the time for this slam dunk case! Some explanation needed methinks.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Investigation into Trump hush money paid to Stormy Daniels goes cold (nypost.com) 

*Fed investigation into Trump hush money paid to Stormy Daniels goes cold*
The federal probe into hush money paid during the 2016 campaign to cover up former President Donald Trump’s alleged flings with sex workers Stormy Daniels and Karen McDougal appears to have gone cold, according to sources who spoke to the Associated Press and The Post.

Trump is no longer shielded from prosecution by the presidency. Still, the Manhattan-based case that sent his former lawyer, Michael Cohen, to prison — which referred to Trump as the “Individual-1” allegedly involved in the payments — is not currently being pursued, multiple law enforcement and legal sources said.

One lawyer went so far as to say that the investigation is “dead,” adding that prosecutors have returned certain collected evidence in the case. Cohen was charged with skirting campaign-contribution rules by arranging six-figure payments to Daniels, a porn star, and McDougal, a former Playboy model, to keep them quiet.

Still, it will live on in the public eye. On Tuesday, Cohen will interview Daniels on his podcast. “I’m not done with his orange ass,” Daniels tweeted Saturday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2021)

OAN ordered to pay $250,000 in Maddow and MSNBC's legal fees (businessinsider.com) 

*A California judge ordered OAN's parent company to pay $250,000 in Rachel Maddow and MSNBC's legal fees after its failed defamation suit*


A judge ordered far-right outlet OAN's parent company to pay $250,000 in Rachel Maddow and MSNBC's legal fees.
Herring Networks in 2019 sued MSNBC and Maddow for defamation after the anchor said OAN was "paid Russian propaganda."
A judge decided against Herring Networks, ruling there was "no set of facts that could support a claim for defamation."
A California judge ordered Herring Networks, the parent company of the far-right cable news outlet One America News, to pay $250,000 in legal fees to Rachel Maddow and MSNBC's following its failed defamation suit against them in 2019, according to a report from Law&Crime.

In July 2019, Herring Networks filed a defamation suit in a San Diego court against Maddow, Comcast, MSNBC, and NBCUniversal Media, arguing the network's primetime anchor made defamatory claims about OAN during a broadcast in which Maddow said that OAN "literally is paid Russian propaganda." 

Herring sued MSNBC and Maddow for $10 million after she made the comments during a July 22, 2019, broadcast of "The Rachel Maddow Show." Her claims followed a report from The Daily Beast that reported an employee of the pro-Trump network also worked for the Russian-owned Sputnik News, as The Associated Press previously reported.

_*Read more: *Trump is plotting a campaign revenge tour targeting GOP defectors after Senate impeachment trial_

"Their on-air US politics reporter is paid by the Russian government to produce propaganda for that government," Maddow said at the time.

Lawyers for MSNBC and Maddow countersued under California's Anti-Strategic Lawsuits Against Public Participation statute, which allows for defendants to file to strike a motion on the basis that "any act . . . in furtherance of the person's right of petition or free speech under the United States Constitution or the California Constitution in connection with a public issue."

US District Judge Cynthia Bashant last year dismissed Herring Networks lawsuits with prejudice, deciding there were "no set of facts that could support a claim for defamation based on Maddow's statement," according to the report.

Under the anti-SLAPP law, defendants who successfully have their suit tossed out are entitled to have at least a portion of their legal fees used for their defense covered by the party that brought the dismissed suit.

Herring Networks was ordered to pay Maddow and MSNBC's legal fees for about 363 hours of work by lawyers that totaled $247,667.50, according to the report. They were also awarded an additional $10,724 for hours that were billed by paralegals, Law&Crime reported.

"This ruling reflects that One America News' lawsuit is totally baseless, and we expect to continue to prevail on appeal," an MSNBC spokesperson said in a statement following the ruling.

Charles Herring, the president of Herring Networks, told Law&Crime in a statement that it was in the process of appealing the ruling.

"We're pleased that the fees were reduced by nearly a third by the court," he told the outlet. "The case is currently under appeal and we're highly confident that we'll receive a favorable and just ruling in the US Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit."


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2021)

Kind of puts a damper on The Pillow Guy infomercial also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2021)

*Michael Cohen: Does Donald Trump have a 'secret' pardon? | 60 Minutes Australia*





He may no longer be President, but Donald Trump can’t stop making headlines. In the next few days he goes on trial in the US Senate charged with inciting his supporters’ rampage on the Capitol building last month. But while the world was shocked by the shameful attack on democracy, Trump’s former attorney, Michael Cohen, wasn’t surprised at all. In fact two years ago he predicted it. Cohen used to be The Donald’s closest ally but ended up an enemy, and in prison, when he took the fall for covering up Trump’s affair with porn star Stormy Daniels. And now, in an extraordinary interview with Tara Brown, filmed while he serves the remainder of his sentence under house arrest in New York, Cohen is happy to spill all of his old boss’s dirty secrets.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 8, 2021)

*Stormy reflecting on getting “ micro boned “ by the Orange Bozo .... ( hold your lunch )*



Of Lake Tahoe in 2006, Daniels also told Cohen she now remembered thinking, ‘Oh fuck, how do I get myself in this situation. And I remember even thinking I could definitely fight his fat ass, I can definitely outrun him. There’s a bodyguard at the door. But I wasn’t threatened, I was not physically threatened.

“And then so I tried to sidestep … I was like, trying to remember really quickly, where did I leave my purse, like I gotta get out of here. And I went to sidestep and he stood up off the bed and was like ‘This is your chance.’ And I was like, ‘What?’ and he was like, ‘

Daniels has said Trump told her he would get her a slot on The Apprentice, the reality TV show for which he was then most famous. At the time of the alleged encounter, Trump’s third wife, Melania Trump, had recently given birth to their son, Barron.

Daniels told Cohen she went to the bathroom, then “was genuinely like startled to see him waiting” when she came out.

“I just froze,” she said, “and I didn’t know what to say. He had stripped down to his underwear and was perched on the bed doing his best yet horrifyingly disturbing impression of Burt Reynolds.”


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2021)

I wasn’t ready for that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is a little piece about the coming destruction of the republican party, wait till you see the candidates they vomit up for 2022. If Donald isn't impeached he will run for the GOP nomination from his prison cell and get it no problem, he might even take a republican senate seat for a couple of years in 2022, again right from his prison cell, he would serve his time in the slammer and in the senate, but not make any floor votes! Come to think of it he could vote online as they have been doing already.

This train wreck of a party has a lock on 40% of the vote no matter how fucking crazy they get. It is the extremist base that is driving the republican agenda and Trump owns them, all the moderates have left the party and they've shrunk in size quite a bit under Trump.

*Tara Setmayer: GOP Are ‘Worrying About A Base That Is Stoked In White Grievance’ *





Senior Adviser to the Lincoln Project Tara Setmayer warns of the ‘unsavory things’ happening in the current Republican party, and speaks to how at the foundation of the GOP’s fight against the election results, is an attempt to toss out the votes of millions of black voters.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 8, 2021)

This is the placeholder pic for Impeachment Trial ( youtube stream pending ) ......... Now I’m high and had to do a double take.
I get this “ dual “ vibe of hitler ... my eyes are small right now . I’m being serious ... WTF ? Subliminal ? Photoshop Easter egg ?

or is it just me and weed trippin out ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is the placeholder pic for Impeachment Trial ( youtube stream pending ) ......... Now I’m high and had to do a double take.
> I get this “ dual “ vibe of hitler ... my eyes are small right now . I’m being serious ... WTF ? Subliminal ? Photoshop Easter egg ?
> 
> or is it just me and weed trippin out ?
> ...


Nice use of shadows.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice use of shadows.


See what I mean !?


----------



## anomalii (Feb 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> See what I mean !?


Totally


----------



## anomalii (Feb 8, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is the placeholder pic for Impeachment Trial ( youtube stream pending ) ......... Now I’m high and had to do a double take.
> I get this “ dual “ vibe of hitler ... my eyes are small right now . I’m being serious ... WTF ? Subliminal ? Photoshop Easter egg ?
> 
> or is it just me and weed trippin out ?
> ...


Good eye. Now I can’t unsee it. Hard to believe that was just a coincidence


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> This is the placeholder pic for Impeachment Trial ( youtube stream pending ) ......... Now I’m high and had to do a double take.
> I get this “ dual “ vibe of hitler ... my eyes are small right now . I’m being serious ... WTF ? Subliminal ? Photoshop Easter egg ?
> 
> or is it just me and weed trippin out ?
> ...


well done. It's subtle but not subliminal. They absolutely are overlaying hitler's profile onto Trump. 

It has to be said. Trump tried to take over our government and have his political enemies murdered. He's a cold blooded killer. Good on CBS to go so far as to say it out loud.


----------



## printer (Feb 9, 2021)

Come on people, conspiracy or what? I see a horse.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Subconsciously, we all know who asshole is, seriously.


----------



## waktoo (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Really don’t know what that means?


Unsurprising....


garybo said:


> Speaking of that arrogant" SOB, what has Trump done the last 4 yrs while in the White House?
> 
> He brokered two Middle East Peace Accords, something that 71 years of political intervention and endless war failed to produce.
> That "buffoon" that was in the White House, is the first president that has NOT engaged us in a foreign war since Eisenhower.
> ...


“Alternative facts”....

KellyAnne, iszat u?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Unsurprising....
> 
> 
> “Alternative facts”....
> ...


Going with garybo on this one Sticks and stones bro. I’ve recently learned If you don’t like what you see or hear Leave it be and move on. This is the rabbit hole everyone speaks of. Take care


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Fuck trump, just fuck him.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Going with garybo on this one Sticks and stones bro. I’ve recently learned If you don’t like what you see or hear Leave it be and move on. This is the rabbit hole everyone speaks of. Take care






https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-15741619


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4820811
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-15741619


Still haven’t filled that prescription I see. Take care


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Still haven’t filled that prescription I see. Take care


You too. 

Shame you are not even aware enough of what that link was.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

I’ve just landed in the wrong thread and that’s on me.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> It’s just a lost cause bro. You’ve all shown true colors regardless of what any political outcome is won’t change the fact your an asshole. Which is fine some ppl live good lives being assholes. Take care still.


Because you said so?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’ve just landed in the wrong thread and that’s on me.


translation: you're in over your head, sparky. toodles!!


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’ve just landed in the wrong thread and that’s on me.


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> translation: you're in over your head, sparky. toodles!!


Yea it got full of shit real quick in here
. Should’ve packed my boots


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yea it got full of shit real quick in here
> . Should’ve packed my boots


#truthmatters so tell us trump's 3 top accomplishments.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> #truthmatters so tell us trump's 3 top accomplishments.


So you can denounce them just like they’ve already been denounced. Tell me the top 3 Biden accomplishments. That are actual accomplishments for the country. This country. Sorry the United States is the country I’m speaking of.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> So you can denounce them just like they’ve already been denounced. Tell me the top 3 Biden accomplishments. That are actual accomplishments for the country. This country. Sorry the United States is the country I’m speaking of.


i asked you first. you got 4 awesome years of the trump reign to pick from. surely you can handle that, no?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i asked you first. you got 4 awesome years of the trump reign to pick from. surely you can handle that, no?


Nice try bucko


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Nice try bucko


awww, sweetie, opinion questions aren't that hard, are they??? lol.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> awww, sweetie, opinion questions aren't that hard, are they??? lol.


You’ve been in this thread a while. Did you actually read it? Take some time to go back there are several trumptards that comment and get bashed based off their factual opinions do you honestly not realize trump is out of office yet you—actual trumptards, are still riding him cause you really have an infactiation with his orangeness.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> It’s kinda cute


replies to own post? lol. on second thought, you're better off not answering.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yes remember opinions and assholes? It may stink but to me your still an asshole. Maybe a different approach tactic would help your delivery


You mean there is a way to actually explain that you have been under a propangda attack for years and have been brainwashed if you think that troll had some good points?

Im skeptical that any delivery would actually matter when you will just run to your safe spot that radicalized you to facts in the first place.



SmittyB.. said:


> You’ve been in this thread a while. Did you actually read it? Take some time to go back there are several trumptards that comment and get bashed based off their factual opinions do you honestly not realize trump is out of office yet you—actual trumptards, are still riding him cause you really have an infactiation with his orangeness.


'Factual opinions' might be one of the more hilarious things I have read here. 

Technically I guess if it is their opinion it would be a fact that it is theirs, but that doesn't mean that the opinion is a fact.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> based off their factual opinions


so if i post that hitler loved dogs and he was really nice to his mom, that would outweigh his negatives?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Factual opinions' might be one of the more hilarious things I have read here


i literally lol'ed on that too. shittyB might be sarah huckabee i think.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You mean there is a way to actually explain that you have been under a propangda attack for years and have been brainwashed if you think that troll had some good points?
> 
> Im skeptical that any delivery would actually matter when you will just run to your safe spot that radicalized you to facts in the first place.
> 
> ...


Here comes the leader of the pack vroom vroom. I don’t care of what you have to say man. Just the same as you don’t care what I have to say. I think joe Biden is one the weakest and slowest (in the head) president this country is ever about to find out about. Well half of America anyway the other half already know.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i literally lol'ed on that too. shittyB might be sarah huckabee i think.


Shittyb hahaha nice one bro. And I might be would that make you Maxine waters or?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2021)

Susie, Susie,.........Susie Creamcheese


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> slowest (in the head)


windmills cause cancer. get rid of the national debt by printing more money. lol. who's slow in the head? lol.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Brainwashed lol Well you know what Elon musk said about AI (bots) if you can’t beat em join em.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> windmills cause cancer. get rid of the national debt by printing more money. lol. who's slow in the head? lol.


What the hells windmills got to do with the country again I could careless about that bs that doesn’t make a damn bit of change to me or you or anyone else in here. We will all be long gone before any climate air environmental shit kills us unless China releases a new gas plague and the new admin uses it to knock off a small portion of the population to scare the shit out of clowns like you.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Here comes the leader of the pack vroom vroom. I don’t care of what you have to say man.


Ok.




SmittyB.. said:


> Just the same as you don’t care what I have to say.


If you decide to not just be a troll cheerleader I would be all about having a actual conversation with you. The problem is that I am not sure you are not just one of the pair of sock puppet trolls that always come here to stir shit up during major events exposing the misdeeds of Trump/Republican/Russians.

If you are an actual person I haven't seen it yet here.



SmittyB.. said:


> I think joe Biden is one the weakest and slowest (in the head) president this country is ever about to find out about.


Why because he is old and has a stutter that the troll propaganda edited into him being somehow 'slow'? 

Ive been watching pretty close and if you think this is the case, I am guessing you haven't watched too many full unedited videos of him doing speeches/townhalls.








SmittyB.. said:


> Well half of America anyway the other half already know.


Technically about 23% voted for Trump. Not half by a mile.



SmittyB.. said:


> Brainwashed lol Well you know what Elon musk said about AI (bots) if you can’t beat em join em.


God quoting Musk makes it harder to not think you are just another troll.



SmittyB.. said:


> What the hells windmills got to do with the country again I could careless about that bs that doesn’t make a damn bit of change to me or you or anyone else in here. We will all be long gone before any climate air environmental shit kills us unless China releases a new gas plague and the new admin uses it to knock off a small portion of the population to scare the shit out of clowns like you.


Here we go, you a end times guy?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> What the hells windmills got to do with the country again I could careless about that bs that doesn’t make a damn bit of change to me or you or anyone else in here. We will all be long gone before any climate air environmental shit kills us unless China releases a new gas plague and the new admin uses it to knock off a small portion of the population to scare the shit out of clowns like you.


moron, that's what trump said. yet you said biden is the dumb one. seems you and trump have a lot in common: like a less than 80 IQ.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt


trump added over 8T in 4 years. moron. obama added 9 in 8 years. 

where do you source your lack of information??


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> moron, that's what trump said. yet you said biden is the dumb one. seems you and trump have a lot in common: like a less than 80 IQ.


80 iqs and owning businesses. Seems about right I guess we are closer than I thought


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> trump added over 8T in 4 years. moron. obama added 9 in 8 years.
> 
> where do you source your lack of information??


Soooo... 9 trillion dollars isn’t as bad since it’s over 8 years that’s fine that’s ok. And you wanna talk brain wash again. Big Picture here. All debt is debt. Smh moron he says.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> 80 iqs and owning businesses. Seems about right I guess we are closer than I thought


wow, you own a business? that's really hard to do. lol.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> moron, that's what trump said. yet you said biden is the dumb one. seems you and trump have a lot in common: like a less than 80 IQ.


Have you ever seen joe Biden or made it through just one speech of his? Lol he’s hard to watch is what I’m saying


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Soooo... 9 trillion dollars isn’t as bad since it’s over 8 years that’s fine that’s ok. And you wanna talk brain wash again. Big Picture here. All debt is debt. Smh moron he says.


i'm just proving your moronic claims false. you said 'trump didn't put us trillions of dollars in debt". you suck. 

your businesses must keep you busy all day huh?? cutting your parents lawn is not a businees, slugger.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wow, you own a business? that's really hard to do. lol.


This is true.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Have you ever seen joe Biden or made it through just one speech of his? Lol he’s hard to watch is what I’m saying


no i've never seen joe biden.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Uhm


rkymtnman said:


> i'm just proving your moronic claims false. you said 'trump didn't put us trillions of dollars in debt". you suck.
> 
> your businesses must keep you busy all day huh?? cutting your parents lawn is not a businees, slugger.


Don’t be jelly bro


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> This is true.


so as a fellow business owner, how do you explain filing for bankruptcy 4 times? would that be a sign of a smart or dumb businessman?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Uhm
> 
> Don’t be jelly bro


still here? your business must be making millions huh? lol.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so as a fellow business owner, how do you explain filing for bankruptcy 4 times? would that be a sign of a smart or dumb businessman?


When it benefits you to do so then yea that would make you a risk taker and a smart business man. That’s what separates the 98% from the 2%


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> still here? your business must be making millions huh? lol.


I’m at work now luckily I have this thing called an office that has a door that gets knocked on before any one comes in. it’s called being the owner


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> moron, that's what trump said. yet you said biden is the dumb one. seems you and trump have a lot in common: like a less than 80 IQ.


If a multi millionaire has an IQ under 80, you must be a billionaire.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> If a multi millionaire has an IQ under 80, you must be a billionaire.


why do you have all the good comments


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> If a multi millionaire has an IQ under 80, you must be a billionaire.


you must have a single digit IQ based on your posts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’m at work now luckily I have this thing called an office that has a door that gets knocked on before any one comes in. it’s called being the owner


i'm mildly impressed. you have an office door? wowsers. you are big time, huh?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm






SmittyB.. said:


> 80 iqs and owning businesses. Seems about right I guess we are closer than I thought


He owned names of businesses. Have you seen his bullshit?



Shell companies over and over again.

The business that his daddy handed him went tits up and Trump lost it all. 

Because he sucks at everything he does.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

@bernie344 Next grow use Canna coco (to a grower in soil). 

and @SmittyB.. looks up to you. 

lmao!!


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm mildly impressed. you have an office door? wowsers. you are big time, huh?
> [/QUOTE
> Dealership. I’m the man behind the door I’m not bragging but you ask


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

quoting other people is pretty sophisticated @SmittyB.. my god i hope you don't have any children. they would definitely be on the short bus.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4820837
> 
> 
> He owned names of businesses. Have you seen his bullshit?
> ...


Your just showing exactly what I said. Debt is always going up? What is your alls point? If he sucks so bad as a business man why is he such a successful businessman. He doesn’t seem to be hurting.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Your just showing exactly what I said. Debt is always going up? What is your alls point? If he sucks so bad as a business man why is he such a successful businessman. He doesn’t seem to be hurting.


No dude he didn’t hurt anything. Do you live under a rock? If it was up to republicans you wouldn’t be growing weed


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @bernie344 Next grow use Canna coco (to a grower in soil).
> 
> and @SmittyB.. looks up to you.
> 
> lmao!!





rkymtnman said:


> quoting other people is pretty sophisticated @SmittyB.. my god i hope you don't have any children. they would definitely be on the short bus.


5 children yes. And you would say what about them big guy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Your just showing exactly what I said. Debt is always going up? What is your alls point? If he sucks so bad as a business man why is he such a successful businessman. He doesn’t seem to be hurting.


net worth of 2.5 B (forbes) with 1 B + in debt load??

i'd be a billionaire too if i borrowed a billion from putin. 

i hope you don't do your accounting!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> And you would say what about them big guy?


"the world needs ditch diggers Danny."


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> No dude he didn’t hurt anything. Do you live under a rock? If it was up to republicans you wouldn’t be growing weed


Hurting he doesn’t seem to be hurting. Period. I didn’t say hurting anyone or hurting things. Hurting financially. Do I have to try to Braille this shit


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Soooo... 9 trillion dollars isn’t as bad since it’s over 8 years that’s fine that’s ok. And you wanna talk brain wash again. Big Picture here. All debt is debt. Smh moron he says.


Wait you own a business and you don’t realize losing 9 trillion in 8 years is less than 8 trillion in 4 years... you can’t be very successful


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you must have a single digit IQ based on your posts.


No second prizes.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> net worth of 2.5 B (forbes) with 1 B + in debt load??
> 
> i'd be a billionaire too if i borrowed a billion from putin.
> 
> i hope you don't do your accounting!!!


It’s actually what I have my degree in bro. My tax man loves me.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Wait you own a business and you don’t realize losing 9 trillion in 8 years is less than 8 trillion in 4 years you can’t be very successful


It's math.

Republicans don't math.

Ever.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m actually kinda digging this but duty calls. Don’t worry I’ll be back.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> It’s actually what I have my degree in bro. My tax man loves me.


Diploma.com?   Cheating must be getting easier and easier.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> It’s actually what I have my degree in bro. My tax man loves me.


well good. what's your debt/asset ratio?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Your just showing exactly what I said. Debt is always going up? What is your alls point?


Trump increased the debt while we were doing well with his shit trade wars (that got us next to nothing) and cut taxes on the rich further hurting our nation's ability to invest in things we need to get done. 

Then by doing stupid anti-science trolling (like ending the national pandemic response team) he has caused us to have to be stuck with having to bail out a economy because he did nothing but act like American Jonestown. 

Trump was not good at anything he did except troll the libs. 




SmittyB.. said:


> If he sucks so bad as a business man why is he such a successful businessman. He doesn’t seem to be hurting.






SmittyB.. said:


> I’m actually kinda digging this but duty calls. Don’t worry I’ll be back.


Good luck.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Wait you own a business and you don’t realize losing 9 trillion in 8 years is less than 8 trillion in 4 years... you can’t be very successful


Oh one more before I go. Just cause trump spent his quicker doesn’t mean. That debt is fucking debt. Debt is the subject here.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Diploma.com?   Cheating must begetting easier and easier.


Fake it til you make it I guess?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> I’m actually kinda digging this but duty calls. Don’t worry I’ll be back.


Better hit that calculator bro. You’re math skills are worm castings


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> why do you have all the good comments


Ha, what do you want?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Just cause trump spent his quicker doesn’t mean


"trump didn't add trillions to our debt"

that was literally out of your mouth less than 5 mins ago.

lol.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Oh one more before I go. Just cause trump spent his quicker doesn’t mean. That debt is fucking debt. Debt is the subject here.


Spent his quicker? You’re a moron. And if you have a degree I would wipe my ass with it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> "trump didn't add trillions to our debt"
> 
> that was literally out of your mouth less than 5 mins ago.
> 
> lol.


You have entered the “SPIN ZONE!”


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Spent his quicker? You’re a moron. And if you have a degree I would wipe my ass with it.


trump univ had a top notch accounting program!!!


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> trump univ had a top notch accounting program!!!


Jesus these guys are morons when it comes to common sense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Jesus these guys are morons when it comes to common sense.


most cult members ain't the brightest.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> @bernie344 Next grow use Canna coco (to a grower in soil).
> 
> and @SmittyB.. looks up to you.
> 
> lmao!!


Yes switch from soil to Canna coco.
Its a hard concept for some to grasp, but you'll get there.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> most cult members ain't the brightest.


He claims to have a degree but can’t do simple division.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Yes switch from soil to Canna coco.
> Its a hard concept for some to grasp, but you'll get there.


um, how about telling him how to be successful with dirt? it's not hard to grow a plant in the medium they evolved in is it?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> "trump didn't add trillions to our debt"
> 
> that was literally out of your mouth less than 5 mins ago.
> 
> lol.


This is actually “literally” what i said.

And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm”


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Fake it til you make it I guess?


So you’re either lying about having a degree or you’re lying about not understanding it’s more debt in less time. Which is it?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Seriously give me time and I’ll be able to respond quicker. Just a couple of hours. I’ll be back but I don’t want a bombardment of posts to respond to that I can get equally interrogated on.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> This is actually “literally” what i said.
> 
> And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm”


Funny then and funny now. Trump didn’t add 8 trillion? It was “accumulated”. I kind of agree with this. We won’t know the true cost until this pandemic is over and people are back on their feet. So we agree it’s actually 8 trillion and counting?


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> So you’re either lying about having a degree or you’re lying about not understanding it’s more debt in less time. Which is it?


I can’t bro. Your brain doesn’t comprehend sarcasm.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt


trump added 8trillion to our debt. 

what's your debt to asset ratio? you never answered.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> um, how about telling him how to be successful with dirt? it's not hard to grow a plant in the medium they evolved in is it?


How about telling him yourself Rain Man


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

new grower: i'm having trouble with this AK47 in soil.
bernie: grow dandelions next time. they're easier.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> How about telling him yourself Rain Man


your responses are way funnier.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> This is actually “literally” what i said.
> 
> And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm”


Using this logic we should add at least two years of Biden’s first terms national debt to trumps? Since he’s fixing trumps mistakes. Makes sense now that you put it like that.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Funny then and funny now. Trump didn’t add 8 trillion? It was “accumulated”. I kind of agree with this. We won’t know the true cost until this pandemic is over and people are back on their feet. So we agree it’s actually 8 trillion and counting.


Just skip the part about the


rkymtnman said:


> trump added 8trillion to our debt.
> 
> what's your debt to asset ratio? you never answered.


What does my business set up have to do with anything in politics bro? Just so you can try to discredit something again?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Using this logic we should add at least two years of Biden’s first terms national debt to trumps? Since he’s fixing trumps mistakes. Makes sense now that you put it like that.


true. the budget is all trump until October. and he claimed he'd have our debt to 0 in 8 years. lol. too bad he lost in a landslide.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Just skip the part about the
> 
> What does my business set up have to do with anything in politics bro? Just so you can try to discredit something again?


Just proves our point. You’re full of shit


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> true. the budget is all trump until October. and he claimed he'd have our debt to 0 in 8 years. lol. too bad he lost in a landslide.


We were so close though. If only 4 more years   Is Biden now expected to collect from mexico on the wall?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Just skip the part about the
> 
> What does my business set up have to do with anything in politics bro? Just so you can try to discredit something again?


no, the fact you didn't answer is all i need to know about you and your "business".


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> no, the fact you didn't answer is all i need to know about you and your "business".


None your fuckin business brah. A man asking another man this question? Dumbass again nunyabusiness


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> None your fuckin business brah. A man asking another man this question? Dumbass again nunyabusiness


That’s some fancy educated business lingo brah!


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Just proves our point. You’re full of shit


Surely you can express yourself without vulgarity.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

How much you file on taxes bro? You filing single or married bro?
You:How many dollars you has bro duh uh limpidity dipitty trump a devil uh keyboard fingers pain hurt protein.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s some fancy educated business lingo brah!


Avoid the point again bro. Your a pro


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> How much you file on taxes bro? You filing single or married bro?
> You:How many dollars you has bro duh uh limpidity dipitty trump a devil uh keyboard fingers pain hurt protein.


Your college professors must be proud


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Avoid the point again bro. Your a pro


You’re 

3rd grade English college guy


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Just proves our point. You’re full of *worm castings*


FIFY @bernie344


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> You’re
> 
> 3rd grade English college guy


Yes we all understand. You walk around like Frankenstein too?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> This is actually “literally” what i said.
> 
> And all we do is print money. Period that shit hasn’t changed and won’t change. Trump didn’t put us in trillions of dollars of debt. That has been accumulated. Accumulated is a big word I know but it means that the debt was built up over time. Hmm past president admins. Hmm”


Bullshit man, Trump had a great opportunity to reduce the countries debt, and Clinton would have. Obama left him in a very strong position and he wasted it.

Instead he threw stupid temper tantrums with our allies, costing us trillions and increasing debt with things like shutting down the government and having to pay off farmers who were losing their asses due to his stupidity.

And then when a actual emergency hit, it tanked us because he made us very unstable economically. 



SmittyB.. said:


> Seriously give me time and I’ll be able to respond quicker. Just a couple of hours. I’ll be back but I don’t want a bombardment of posts to respond to that I can get equally interrogated on.


Get your shit done, this forum is not going anywhere. Real life first, trolling for Dear Leader second.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Yes we all understand. You walk around like Frankenstein too?


You proved my point for me.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Feb 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Bullshit man, Trump had a great opportunity to reduce the countries debt, and Clinton would have. Obama left him in a very strong position and he wasted it.
> 
> Instead he threw stupid temper tantrums with our allies, costing us trillions and increasing debt with things like shutting down the government and having to pay off farmers who were losing their asses due to his stupidity.
> 
> ...





Wattzzup said:


> You proved my point for me.


Ditto


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> That’s some fancy educated business lingo brah!


Such business acumen.

Such educational prowess.

Such wow.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2021)

SmittyB.. said:


> Ditto


45 started his term with a healthy and growing economy and he wrecked it. He absolutely trashed this country's economy. And that doesn't even begin to address the people who died because Trump was not up to the task of the job when coronavirus hit us. 

The US has 5% of the world's population and 25% of deaths worldwide due to Covid.

Then, after the people of this country voted him out of office he tried to overthrow the government and murder his political enemies. People died because of that crime too.

So, just stop it with the lies. We saw. It can be summed up in four words.

Trump lied, people died.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 45 started his term with a healthy and growing economy and he wrecked it. He absolutely trashed this country's economy. And that doesn't even begin to address the people who died because Trump was not up to the task of the job when coronavirus hit us.
> 
> The US has 5% of the world's population and 25% of deaths worldwide due to Covid.
> 
> ...


Here’s what I will say to that. That is who the republicans said was their best guy. So if that’s their best guy, they need to reevaluate their party. Cause that’s pretty sad. Truth is Trump IS the Republican Party. They are him.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 9, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Here’s what I will say to that. That is who the republicans said was their best guy. So if that’s their best guy, they need to reevaluate their party. Cause that’s pretty sad. Truth is Trump IS the Republican Party. They are him.


I keep hearing about how he's "dividing" the GOP. As you say, the GOP isn't "divided", it is transformed into Trump's party. But we can take heart that about 1/3 of those who voted for Trump in November are finally admitting that he is a piece of shit.


*source*

The shift was drastic and if only half of Trump's support return to the fold, it still means they will not win in upcoming elections. Not if the election is fairly run. So, we all know where this is heading. Trump's GOP cannot survive if our democracy lives.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

Fuck Republicans (at least a vast majority of them  )
They're self-serving scum/miscreants
No humanity at all
A very simple/sad fact
I have observed that for decades
Prove me wrong
Dispute it
I dare you


----------



## printer (Feb 9, 2021)

I was wondering what was holding up the books.

*DOJ dismissing suit against author of Melania Trump tell-all book*
The Department of Justice (DOJ) dismissed a Trump-era lawsuit on Monday against the woman who authored a tell-all book about former first lady Melania Trump. Justice Department officials requested the dismissal of its lawsuit against Stephanie Winston Wolkoff for her memoir called “Melania and Me: The Rise and Fall of my Friendship with the First Lady,” which had accused the author of violating a White House nondisclosure agreement. 

A DOJ spokesperson responded to the dismissal in a comment to Politico, saying, “The Department evaluated the case and concluded that dismissal without prejudice was in the best interests of the United States based on the facts and the law.”








DOJ dismissing suit against author of Melania Trump tell-all book


The Department of Justice (DOJ) dismissed a Trump-era lawsuit on Monday against the woman who authored a tell-all book about former first lady Melania Trump.Justice Department officials requested t…




thehill.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2021)

Trump Defense Team member David Schoen is *another *weird water drinker like trump . He did this move at least twice and not sure if he was unsure how a human drinks from a water bottle , fucking reptilians. Maybe he was ensuring his “ skin suit “ would not fail or his combover or antennae would spike as he is hydrated. 



Reminds me of my favorite Martian


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Trump Defense Team member David Schoen is *another *weird water drinker like trump . He did this move at least twice and not sure if he was unsure how a human drinks from a water bottle , fucking reptilians. Maybe he was ensuring his “ skin suit “ would not fail or his combover or antennae would spike as he is hydrated.
> 
> View attachment 4821212
> 
> ...


That's a Jewish habit especially prominent among men with hair loss.

When they take a drink while wearing their yamaka, they hold it on to keep it from falling off as they tilt their head back. After a lifetime of doing it, it becomes a habit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's a Jewish habit especially prominent among men with hair loss.
> 
> When they take a drink while wearing their yamaka, they hold it on to keep it from falling off as they tilt their head back. After a lifetime of doing it, it becomes a habit.


Good info ... still i see antenna nubs


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2021)

*Trump was 'borderline screaming' and 'deeply unhappy' over his defense lawyers' performance in his impeachment trial, per report ... 

* insert laughter  *

Former President Donald Trump was "deeply unhappy" with his defense at his impeachment trial on Tuesday, according to a CNN report.

Multiple sources familiar with the former president's reactions told CNN that Trump was "borderline screaming" over his lawyers' performance on Tuesday, particularly taking issue with attorney Bruce Castor's rambling opening remarks.

Trump's team was also confused over a last-minute decision to swap the order of his defense. Castor, who spoke first, had originally been scheduled to speak after attorney David Schoen. People close to Trump thought their new strategy wasn't strong and *did not appreciate when Castor praised the opposing side during his arguments, CNN reported. ......... oops .

"I'll be quite frank with you. We changed what we were going to do on account that we thought that the House managers' presentation was well done," Castor said during his remarks.

*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump was 'borderline screaming' and 'deeply unhappy' over his defense lawyers' performance in his impeachment trial, per report ...
> 
> * insert laughter *
> 
> ...


Donald ain't happy about impeachment, but he is terrified of criminal indictment and knows it's coming, cause Donald knows what Donald did. The thing is, lawyers were telling him he was breaking the law every step of the way and lawyers helped him do it or covered for him.

Dunno why it's taking so long to bust Donald, but people will want an accounting of any delay, I think Donald wrote himself a "pocket pardon" and is holding it for when they indict him, it won't help, but it might delay things a bit on federal charges until the SCOTUS strikes it down.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald ain't happy about impeachment, but he is terrified of criminal indictment and knows it's coming, cause Donald knows what Donald did. The thing is, lawyers were telling him he was breaking the law every step of the way and lawyers helped him do it or covered for him.
> 
> Dunno why it's taking so long to bust Donald, but people will want an accounting of any delay, I think Donald wrote himself a "pocket pardon" and is holding it for when they indict him, it won't help, but it might delay things a bit on federal charges until the SCOTUS strikes it down.


Unless he has a legitimate witness, such as a notary, I doubt that a pocket pardon would hold any weight. I mean, what's to stop him from writing a "pocket pardon" today, and claim that he wrote it months ago?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

An absolutely historical speech
It will be remembered, at least by me, forever
He's a good man
I'm so very sorry for the loss of his son/fucking tragic


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 9, 2021)

Hope still lives .....


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Trump was 'borderline screaming' and 'deeply unhappy' over his defense lawyers' performance in his impeachment trial, per report ...
> 
> * insert laughter *
> 
> ...


He's fucked
He is at least liable for civil action by a good attorney/family member of those hurt on January 6th
No way out
Finished/fucking end of a sad story


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That's a Jewish habit especially prominent among men with hair loss.
> 
> When they take a drink while wearing their yamaka, they hold it on to keep it from falling off as they tilt their head back. After a lifetime of doing it, it becomes a habit.


Never seen that before on tv, he is putting it out there for a reason.


----------



## printer (Feb 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Unless he has a legitimate witness, such as a notary, I doubt that a pocket pardon would hold any weight. I mean, what's to stop him from writing a "pocket pardon" today, and claim that he wrote it months ago?


Easy to prove done while in office. He used a sharpie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2021)

*Biden Asks All But Two US Attorney's to Resign. THIS is a Good News Story in More Ways than One*





As The Washington Post and other news outlets are reporting, President Biden will be asking for the resignation of all Trump-appointed US Attorneys, with two exceptions. As a career federal prosecutor serving under every president from Reagan through Trump, I can attest to the fact that it is entirely usual for each new incoming presidential administration to ask current US Attorneys to resign so the new president can appoint US Attorneys who share and will implement his law enforcement priorities. This video explains that process. However, President Biden did something remarkable, he pledged to leave in place two current US Attorneys to avoid even the appearance of impropriety. In this video, I explain why President Biden's actions in this regard give me patriotic goosebumps and prove that We The People finally have the government we deserve: honest, fair, just, ethical and devoted to equal justice for all. And Justice Matters.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Biden Asks All But Two US Attorney's to Resign. THIS is a Good News Story in More Ways than One*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over in the Capitol Building, Trump's Senators make no attempt at even the appearance of wanting justice for the dead and injured officers from Jan 6. At the WH, Biden is avoiding even the appearance of tampering with an investigations. As if the Jan 6 attempted bloody coup established a threshold through which US passed from Trump's mean spirited and corrupt government to one that is not that and is taking reasonable measure to avoid even appearing such.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Over in the Capitol Building, Trump's Senators make no attempt at even the appearance of wanting justice for the dead and injured officers from Jan 6. At the WH, Biden is avoiding even the appearance of tampering with an investigations. As if the Jan 6 attempted bloody coup established a threshold through which US passed from Trump's mean spirited and corrupt government to one that is not that and is taking reasonable measure to avoid even appearing such.


Reestablishing "norms" and if norms are reestablished, the Trump crowd is screwed automatically, this was a criminal conspiracy and not Trump's crime alone. Biden is following the Obama model, which is why he was his VP, they share a governing philosophy, Joe never profited from his office, though many senators became rich under "mysterious" circumstances during his career. As they say, justice needs to be seen to be done as well as done and even the impression of impropriety is to be avoided, that is the way, the only way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 10, 2021)

*Biden Administration Asking Most Trump Appointed U.S. Attorneys To Resign*





The Department of Justice under President Joe Biden is asking nearly all of former President Donald Trump's appointed U.S. attorneys to resign. The order is a common move during a presidential transition of power.


----------



## printer (Feb 10, 2021)

Stop The Steal - Anatomy of theft in plain sight.









#StopTheSteal: Timeline of Social Media and Extremist Activities Leading to 1/6 Insurrection


How a convergence of disinformation, domestic extremists and anti-democracy movements reached a horrifying climax at the U.S. Capitol.




www.justsecurity.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2021)

They don't need to get on the ballot of every state to have an impact and real power, they could hold the balance of power in a divided congress, but mainly keep the lunatics out of power and syphon off some of their votes. The republicans will split, probably along regional lines, though some will retain the party name for ballot access purposes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Former Republican officials in talks to form center-right anti-Trump party: report | TheHill

*Former Republican officials in talks to form center-right anti-Trump party: report*

A contingent of former Republican officials are in talks to form a political party that would break away from supporters of former President Trump, Reuters reported on Wednesday.

More than 120 people were on a call on the matter on Friday, including former government employees who worked under the Trump administration, the Reagan administration and both Bush White House's as well as former GOP members of Congress.

Evan McMullin, former chief policy director for the House Republican Conference, told Reuters that he co-hosted the call with former officials who fear a large faction of the party is unwilling to stand up to Trump.

“Large portions of the Republican Party are radicalizing and threatening American democracy,” McMullin told Reuters. “The party needs to recommit to truth, reason and founding ideals or there clearly needs to be something new.”

The discussion included talk of both running candidates and supporting center-right candidates that are Republican, Democrat or independent.

Reuters reported that officials were dismayed that a significant contingent of Republicans still voted to overturn the election results hours after a pro-Trump mob stormed the Capitol on Jan. 6. Most Republican senators have said they will not support convicting Trump on a charge of inciting an insurrection after his second impeachment trial, which is currently underway.

Jason Miller, who now serves as a Trump spokesman told Reuters in a response to the call: “These losers left the Republican Party when they voted for Joe Biden.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2021)

Exclusive: Dozens of former Republican officials in talks to form anti-Trump third party | Reuters


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

My former friend has a patriot party avatar and cover photo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> My former friend has a patriot party avatar and cover photo


Seems the split could go a number of ways, Trump walking out with his deplorables to form the patriot party and the more moderate ones who can't take the shit anymore. Since Trump owns the party now, I doubt he will form a third party or take one over, but if the situation should change over the next few years or even months, he would walk away with his base. The big money eschews the crazies and Mitch knows this and if a beefed up HR-1 passes it will cut off the dark money to them too. The establishment republicans serve the rich and con the base and the corps and big donors want nothing to do with the crazies.


----------



## printer (Feb 11, 2021)

*Biden terminates Trump emergency order used to construct border wall*
President Biden has rescinded the emergency order used by President Trump to justify construction of the border wall, the White House announced Thursday.
“I have determined that the declaration of a national emergency at our southern border was unwarranted,” Biden wrote in a letter to Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.).
“I have also announced that it shall be the policy of my administration that no more American taxpayer dollars be diverted to construct a border wall, and that I am directing a careful review of all resources appropriated or redirected to that end.”








Biden terminates Trump emergency order used to construct border wall


President Biden has rescinded the emergency order used by former President Trump to justify construction of the border wall, the White House announced Thursday.“I have determined that the declarati…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 11, 2021)

*Trump DOJ officials sought to block search of Giuliani records: report *
The Trump Justice Department delayed a search warrant for Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani’s electronic records relating to Ukraine that had been sought by federal prosecutors in Manhattan, according to a report by The New York Times.

Prosecutors were seeking the records in late 2020 as part of a probe into whether Giuliani illegally lobbied the White House on behalf of Ukrainians who sought damaging information on then-presidential candidate Joe Biden.

The New York prosecutors sought the warrant again after the 2020 election, but Trump political appointees again did not sign off on the warrant, citing the fact that Giuliani and Trump were still seeking to overturn the election results in multiple states. 








Trump DOJ officials sought to block search of Giuliani records: report


The Trump Justice Department delayed a search warrant for Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani’s electronic records relating to Ukraine that had been sought by federal prosecutors in Manhattan, according to …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 11, 2021)

AEI poll: 40 Percent of Republicans think Political violence could be necessary. (slate.com) 

*Poll Finds Nearly 40 Percent of Republicans Think Political Violence Is Justifiable and Could Be Necessary*

Here’s a troubling development: A survey released Thursday by the conservative American Enterprise Institute (AEI) found that the vast majority of Republicans not only don’t think Joe Biden was legitimately elected, nearly _40 percent_ of them think political violence is justifiable and could be necessary. Those GOP respondents justifying violence said they agreed with the statement: “If elected leaders will not protect America, the people must do it themselves, even if it requires violent actions.” Republicans gravitating towards violence while explicitly legitimizing it as a political tool is a dangerous precedent for the country. “I think any time you have a significant number of the public saying use of force can be justified in our political system, that’s pretty scary,” Daniel Cox, director of the AEI Survey Center on American Life, told NPR.

When it comes to the election, the divide between what Republicans believe and what everyone else is seeing is stark. Two-thirds of Republicans say the election was not legitimate; that’s in contrast to nearly all Democrats (98 percent) and 73 percent of independents who say the election was on the level. That sense of Republican grievance, razor sharp after four years of Donald Trump, is noticeable everywhere in GOP attitudes about the country and themselves. “Seventy-nine percent of Republicans agree that the political system is stacked against more traditionally minded people,” AEI’s summary of the poll results found. “A majority (55 percent) of Republicans support the use of force as a way to arrest the decline of the traditional American way of life.”

Democrats were not immune to this type of thinking, but significantly fewer (22 percent)—along with 35 percent of independents—said they would support violence “to stop the disappearance of traditional American values and way of life.”


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2021)

Being a congresswoman without ANY understanding of impeachment........

Ladies and Gentleman , introducing Nancy Mace political bubblehead .... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359911002691674113


----------



## printer (Feb 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> AEI poll: 40 Percent of Republicans think Political violence could be necessary. (slate.com)
> 
> *Poll Finds Nearly 40 Percent of Republicans Think Political Violence Is Justifiable and Could Be Necessary*
> 
> ...


With no example I would guess. Is the opposite party getting elected a sign of “to stop the disappearance of traditional American values and way of life.”? Or is Marxists taking over (real ones) a just reason for fighting? If the Chinese came over and started reprogramming people? I would think so. But a government that wants to reign in carbon emisions and you can't run your 451 without going broke? If that taking away your 1960's traditional way of life.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2021)

More Bs from the Trump Imbecile Corp. 

Lawyer Schoen decided to do a live “ interview “ will house managers are still speaking on case .... let’s see .... empty repub seats , Hawley hiding in gallery so he could detach and throw his feet up , Cruz busy tweeting about “ breast milk “ during trial.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359931580903550979


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359624256183795712


----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)

*Trump 'flipped' when he was told he'd missed a call from Putin, during an awkward meeting with Theresa May*
During a meeting with British Prime Minister Theresa May and senior aides, President Donald Trump "flipped" and turned "not orange, but red" when he was told he had missed a call from Russian President Vladimir Putin, according to the BBC. 

May's chief advisor, Fiona McLeod Hill, told the BBC that Trump then turned "not orange, but red." "He flipped, furious," Hill said. "He said: 'You're telling me that Vladimir Putin called the White House, and you're only telling me now during this lunch?"

Thomas Shannon, who served as Trump's acting secretary of state, told the BBC the president then "looked at the prime minister and said: 'I don't believe this, Vladimir Putin is the only man in the world who can destroy the United States and I didn't take his call.'"

Hill said the mood of the meeting with May became very awkward because of Trump's anger. "He asked Theresa what her position on climate change was, and she was halfway through something about how she was a big ardent fan of conservation and then suddenly he stopped again. And he says to the national security advisor Mike Flynn: 'You're telling me that Vladimir Putin called the White House and you didn't tell me? You didn't tell me.'" 









Trump 'flipped' when he was told he'd missed a call from Putin, during an awkward meeting with Theresa May


Trump turned "not orange, but red" when he heard he had missed Putin's call, according to attendees who spoke with the BBC.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## printer (Feb 12, 2021)

*Report: Trump Real Estate Partner Mulls Withholding Cash*
Steven Roth’s Vornado Realty Trust co-owns two buildings with the Trump Organization, one in New York City and one in San Francisco. Vornado owns 70% of both these buildings, while Trump owns 30%. However, The Wall Street Journal first reported earlier this week that Roth, the company’s founder and chairman, is weighing whether to keep the cash flow from Trump in an attempt to exit their partnership, which would greatly shrink the Trump Organization’s business but could help them pay off the over $400 million in debt that’s due in the next several years. 

NBC notes that withholding income generated by the properties would likely spur litigation, but because of the poor performances from Trump’s other operations, “he isn’t negotiating from a position of strength,” according to the network. 








Report: Trump Real Estate Partner Mulls Withholding Cash


Former President Donald Trump's real estate partner may withhold the cash flow from two buildings they co-own, which may force Trump to sell his stake at a discount according to NBC News. Steven Roth's Vornado Realty Trust co-owns...




www.newsmax.com





The sound of crumbling...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 12, 2021)

*Extent Of Trump Pressure Campaign In GA Puts County D.A. In Key Investigative Role *





Rachel Maddow explains that Donald Trump's effort to overturn the election results in Georgia involved so many officials that the only person left who isn't implicated, targeted, or otherwise a witness, is Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis. 

*GA Probe Of Trump Likely To Look Beyond Raffensperger Call: Fulton's D.A. Willis*





Fulton County, Georgia District Attorney Fani Willis talks with Rachel Maddow about how her investigation will look at evidence of Donald Trump's intentions when he interacted with Georgia officials, and how the stages of the investigation will develop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2021)

*Monologue: Revved Up for Romance | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 13, 2021)

*New Rule: Not In It Together | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360708830989058051


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 14, 2021)

Don't give Trump all the credit, a lot of what is happening is the fault of Republicans themselves. Why are they so afraid of Trumpists? Because gerrymandering has created hundreds of safe havens for whacko candidates. They can't cross Trump or they will get primaried by far right candidates. In a normal world, these Marjorie Taylor greene idiots will get slaughtered in the general. But not these days. You could appear in an SS uniform and still get elected as long as you have a R next to your name.

Trump has the Republicans by the balls and they are to blame for it long before Trump came along.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't give Trump all the credit, a lot of what is happening is the fault of Republicans themselves. Why are they so afraid of Trumpists? Because gerrymandering has created hundreds of safe havens for whacko candidates. They can't cross Trump or they will get primaried by far right candidates. In a normal world, these Marjorie Taylor greene idiots will get slaughtered in the general. But not these days. You could appear in an SS uniform and still get elected as long as you have a R next to your name.
> 
> Trump has the Republicans by the balls and they are to blame for it long before Trump came along.


They have always been a shit party.

People can see it now. People in swing states are registering as Dems after the riot. I love trump. He’s pushing away the middle. Which is exactly what we need to maintain control for years to come.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

*Graham says he'll meet with Trump to discuss GOP's future*
“I'm going to try and convince him that we can't get there without you, but you can't keep the Trump movement going without the GOP united,” Graham said, according to Politico. 

“If we come back in 2022, then, it's an affirmation of your policies. But if we lose again in 2022, the narrative is going to continue that not only you lost the White House, but the Republican Party is in a bad spot.”

“Trump's got to work with everybody,” Graham said. “You got to put your best team on the field. If it's about revenge and going after people you don't like, we're going to have a problem. If this is about putting your best team on the field, we've got a decent chance at coming back.” 








Graham says he’ll meet with Trump to discuss GOP’s future


Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) said on Friday that he’ll meet with former President Donald Trump to talk about the future of the Republican party and his role in it. “I’m going to tr…




thehill.com




So don't primary the people that voted against you. Yeah right. Forgive and forget.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Graham says he'll meet with Trump to discuss GOP's future*
> “I'm going to try and convince him that we can't get there without you, but you can't keep the Trump movement going without the GOP united,” Graham said, according to Politico.
> 
> “If we come back in 2022, then, it's an affirmation of your policies. But if we lose again in 2022, the narrative is going to continue that not only you lost the White House, but the Republican Party is in a bad spot.”
> ...


Lyndsey now claims Richard Burrs vote has made Laura Trump a lock to take his seat in 2022

Edit: we all need whatever drugs Ms Graham is on


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lyndsey now claims Richard Burrs vote has made Laura Trump a lock to take his seat in 2022
> 
> Edit: we all need whatever drugs Ms Graham is on


Poppers.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Poppers.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lyndsey now claims Richard Burrs vote has made Laura Trump a lock to take his seat in 2022
> 
> Edit: we all need whatever drugs Ms Graham is on


Sadly she will get a shot at it to make Trumpy happy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2021)

FBI Informant Panic Is Ruining Friendships All Over the Far Right Proud Boys and America Firsters (thedailybeast.com) 

*FBI Informant Panic Is Ruining Friendships All Over the Far Right*
*TRUST NO ONE

From Proud Boys panicked about the revelation that their leader was a snitch to the racist America First crowd, old pals are now enemies. *

As federal authorities crack down on the far right after the Jan. 6 Capitol riot, the movement’s leaders have found new sources of suspicion: each other.

In the Trumpist “America First” movement and the far-right paramilitary group the Proud Boys, alliances are fracturing as extremists brand each other as potential informants. Now racist live-streamers are accusing their former comrades of attempting to turn over followers to law enforcement, while Proud Boys chapters are splintering from the national organization over similar fears.

Until the FBI started closing in, white nationalists Nick Fuentes and Patrick Casey were the two most prominent figures in the racist “America First” movement.

The pair built up shared audiences on live-streaming platforms, and cheered as their fans, nicknamed “groypers” after an obese version of the cartoon Pepe the Frog, heckled more moderate Trump allies at conservative events.

But the federal heat is on after Fuentes received roughly $250,000 in a much-scrutinized bitcoin transfer, then appeared outside the U.S. Capitol during the Jan. 6 riot. The FBI is reportedly investigating the bitcoin transfer, though Fuentes has not faced charges over the money or the riot.

On Thursday, Casey distanced himself from Fuentes and America First in a live-streamed video, slamming Fuentes’ decision to gather his followers in Orlando later this month for a conference right as other America First supporters face charges over the riot.

“Some people who were at the Capitol are going to flip,” Casey said in his video.

Declaring the aftermath of the Capitol riot “a million times worse” for the far right than the crackdown that followed the fatal white supremacist rally in Charlottesville in 2017, Casey claimed, without offering evidence, that Fuentes’ bank accounts have been frozen by federal authorities. He also accused Fuentes of planning to drive cross-country, rather than fly, to the Florida conference because he suspected he was on the federal no-fly list, then concealing that possibility from his followers.

Worst of all, Casey argued, Fuentes planned to gather all of his supporters in Orlando, where they could be easily recorded by federal investigators or informants. He went on to suggest America First’s members would see the conference for what he thinks it could be: an FBI trap.

“He wants you to give him your real name, to show up to his event where your face will be visible, where your cellphone data will be in close proximity to his,” Casey said.

Fuentes didn’t respond to a request for comment.

Accusations that one-time allies have become federal informants aren’t uncommon in the extreme right, which has built up an entire lexicon of terms to describe the varieties of real or suspected federal infiltrators. But that paranoia has been ratcheted up in the aftermath of the riot, with the Proud Boys—a group that has seen a slew of members indicted—splintering under accusations that leaders have become informants or otherwise been compromised by the FBI.

Proud Boys leader Enrique Tarrio was arrested in Washington, D.C., two days before the riot, and now faces felony charges over the possession of illicit firearm magazines. But a Reuters report on Tarrio’s history as a federal informant cast members’ suspicions on their own leader, even as Proud Boys who allegedly participated in the riot face federal conspiracy charges.

Proud Boys chapters in three U.S. states—including four local chapters in Indiana—now claim to have broken with the national organization over Tarrio’s work as a federal informant. (Tarrio did not return a request for comment.)

“We reject and disavow the proven federal informant, Enrique Tarrio, and any and all chapters that choose to associate with him,” read a statement shared by the Indiana group’s state-level Telegram channel and on the Alabama group’s website, previously reported by USA Today. “We do not recognize the assumed authority of any national Proud Boy leadership including the Chairman, the Elders, or any subsequent governing body that is formed to replace them until such a time we may choose to consent to join those bodies of government.”

Proud Boys in Oklahoma also broke from Tarrio’s leadership, issuing a statement on messaging app Telegram in which they accused him and other national “elders” of “failure to take disciplinary measures [which] have jeopardized our brothers safety and the integrity of our brotherhood.”

Tarrio responded to the Oklahoma chapter’s departure with a series of memes accusing Oklahomans of being rednecks, or having sex with relatives. Anti-Tarrio Proud Boys responded with their own memes accusing their former leader of ratting out members of the group, photoshopping his face on rapper and government witness Tekashi69. Another meme played on the menacing Proud Boys motto “Fuck Around and Find Out,” claiming that Tarrio would instead “Snitch Around and Rat Out.”

But don’t expect Proud Boy splinter groups to morph into peaceful book clubs. The Indiana Proud Boys, for example, are led by Brien James, a longtime member of white supremacist groups with a history of violent brawls. Other white supremacists have previously slammed James as a law enforcement risk (someone “you want to keep away from you because you know he’s going to do something to bring the cops over,” one previously noted). Nevertheless, James took to Telegram this week to blame Tarrio and Ethan “Rufio Panman” Nordean, a prominent Proud Boy who was arrested on Feb. 3 over his own alleged role in the riot, of being untrustworthy.


He claimed he’d tried to transfer the trademark to another Proud Boy, who got spooked after Canada slapped the group with a terrorist label.

“Now we have another ‘war boy’ and elder who is trying to snitch on the president? For something he knows damn well the president didn’t do? You made your own choices Rufio,” James wrote, adding that “if you are a Proud Boy I would recommend having your chapter declare full autonomy from the national structure at the very least.” (A public defender listed as representing Nordean did not respond to a request for comment.)


The Capitol riots have been followed by still more rifts internationally.

Anti-fascist activists in Manitoba, Canada, also claim their province’s Proud Boys chapter has dissolved. The CBC reported that, while the chapter had been largely inactive for the past year, the group was confirmed dead this month, when the Canadian government designated Proud Boys as a terrorist organization.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2021)

*Fmr. Trump Attorney Cohen Wants Next AG To Ensure Trump Faces NY State Charges *





Donald Trump’s second Senate impeachment trial and acquittal are analyzed by the former president’s former attorney Michael Cohen who calls on the next Attorney General to investigate if Trump does not face New York state charges.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 14, 2021)

*Trump’s Impeachment Acquittal Widens Rift Within The GOP*





In the wake of Donald Trump’s impeachment acquittal, the GOP civil war has begun in earnest. Some, like Lindsey Graham, have decided to go all-in on Trumpism. Others are in talks to start a third party. MSNBC’s host of “American Voices” Alicia Menendez and her all-star panel discuss what it all means.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2021)

Letter sent to Ill Republican Member of Congress Adam Kinzinger from members of his family in response to his rebuke of Trump. I know how you feel, Adam, but welcome to the Devil's Army!

It's too big a file, apparently. Check it out though. It's adorable.

Loony Tune Family tells how disappointed they are that Congressman is part of the Devil's Army.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Letter sent to Ill Republican Member of Congress Adam Kinzinger from members of his family in response to his rebuke of Trump. I know how you feel, Adam, but welcome to the Devil's Army!
> 
> It's too big a file, apparently. Check it out though. It's adorable.
> 
> Loony Tune Family tells how disappointed they are that Congressman is part of the Devil's Army.


I wonder how much message repetition it took to get them to sound like a Trump troll.

God that letter is a bag of crazy. "Especially in our eyes Mark Levin and Rush Limbaugh". I feel for that guy, his family is every bit as crazy as I am afraid that mine is.

lmao, 'We are not judging you' is classic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2021)

GOP tries to weaponize pandemic-exhausted parents against Biden - POLITICO 

*GOP tries to weaponize pandemic-exhausted parents against Biden*
*Aware of this emerging voter demo, the White House is hoping its agenda and relief bill will inoculate it against frustrations.*

Distraught and exhausted parents are emerging as a new class of voters that could torment President Joe Biden — and the White House is moving quickly to head off the pain.

Nearing a year into the pandemic, Biden’s advisers and allies recognize that they need to respond to the spiraling angst felt by families or risk driving them into the arms of waiting Republicans.

It is a crucial test for Biden and Democrats as they try to consolidate their gains from the 2020 election. The pandemic has disrupted lives and exacerbated inequities and a raft of public and private surveys show clear political potholes and opportunities because of it. The coronavirus is spawning sweeping policy prescriptions from Democrats and Republicans alike, from billions in school reopening funds to the creation of a federal child allowance. And it’s prompting pollsters to loosely coin emerging voter demos like “women in chaos” and “families in crisis.”

Within the GOP, there is a belief that the pandemic and resulting turmoil make Biden and Democratic incumbents especially vulnerable among those demographics. Republicans see room to capitalize on the grim public health and economic situation the White House inherited from Donald Trump by trying to put Democrats on the defensive for being too removed from the pain or too slow-moving to address it.

GOP lawmakers, while offering no commitment to meaningfully engage on policy proposals, have responded to continued school closures by striking hard at Biden and Democrats, with more Republicans each week accusing the administration of scaling back their ambitious goals on everything from testing to school reopenings.

“The science says that the schools should open, but instead of listening to the science, the Biden administration is caving in to Democrat special interest groups,” RNC Chair Ronna McDaniel told POLITICO. “As a result, the education of our children is suffering and hundreds of thousands of working moms are being forced out of the workforce.”
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## TacoMac (Feb 16, 2021)

I love how this idiots says, "It's not up to us to judge or be judged" while they're passing judgement on him.

Typical Christian hypocrisy and stupidity.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4827813


Blessed are the peacemakers,
for they will be called children of God.

Matthew 5:9

i would thank them for their letter and reply with the above and the below.

'If men were angels there'd be no need for government' Federalist 51


----------



## HGCC (Feb 16, 2021)

Once you get good and cynical, the trumplicans censuring the few honest members is awfully funny. Their moral compass came in a happy meal and the dial is just painted on.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I wonder how much message repetition it took to get them to sound like a Trump troll.
> 
> God that letter is a bag of crazy. "Especially in our eyes Mark Levin and Rush Limbaugh". I feel for that guy, his family is every bit as crazy as I am afraid that mine is.
> 
> lmao, 'We are not judging you' is classic.


IKR?

Full retard.


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I love how this idiots says, "It's not up to us to judge or be judged" while they're passing judgement on him.
> 
> Typical Christian hypocrisy and stupidity.


Wait? Was it not their job to decide if Trump was guilty?


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> View attachment 4827813


Cherry pickin' da' bible. Revelation is the product of a bad trip on some hallucinogen.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> Cherry pickin' da' bible. Revelation is the product of a bad trip on some hallucinogen.


that's why it's important to respond back with Bible..it's so unexpected and knocks them off their soap box because only Gods people can know Bible.

'you're very special'.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 16, 2021)

so she took a Racial Bias class and good to go!









Charge against Amy Cooper dropped after completing racial bias education program | CNN


The Manhattan District Attorney's Office on Tuesday dropped the misdemeanor criminal charge against Amy Cooper, the White woman who called police on a Black man in Central Park last May, after she completed education and therapy classes on racial equity.




www.cnn.com


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 16, 2021)

printer said:


> Wait? Was it not their job to decide if Trump was guilty?


Of course it was. It's just that Christians forget all about the part where Jesus said to obey the laws of man when it suits them.


----------



## mooray (Feb 16, 2021)

At 416 pages, I'm certainly not going to say anything that hasn't been said, but one of the worst things he's done is empower and legitimize dumb and scared people with dumb and scared ideas. Worse yet, he's empowered them around the world. It's an issue that extends way beyond politics and it's a cancer that needs chemo.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> At 416 pages, I'm certainly not going to say anything that hasn't been said, but one of the worst things he's done is empower and legitimize dumb and scared people with dumb and scared ideas. Worse yet, he's empowered them around the world. It's an issue that extends way beyond politics and it's a cancer that needs chemo.


Why do you think he said, "I love the uneducated" during his campaign?


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> At 416 pages, I'm certainly not going to say anything that hasn't been said, but one of the worst things he's done is empower and legitimize dumb and scared people with dumb and scared ideas. Worse yet, he's empowered them around the world. It's an issue that extends way beyond politics and it's a cancer that needs chemo.


And I said that in 2016 to a buddy. He did not get that Trump can shift what is acceptable world wide.


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2021)

There ain't no workin' with them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2021)

The evil are the enemy of the good, doing the right thing and character mean nothing to them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Let's talk about Biden, Haaland, and extra scrutiny....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like it might be a race between Donald screwing Mitch and going to prison! If Donald gets Mitch removed from the senate leadership, it will screw them, Mitch is shrewd and while he might be amoral and ugly, nobody ever said he was stupid. Nobody is more eager to see Donald indicted than Mitch and he would be delighted if the courts muzzled and or jailed him pretrial. The longer Donald is on the loose the more damage he does to the republicans, their biggest issue in 2022 will be getting him out of prison, cause getting out of prison will be Donald's biggest issue. Mitch needs Donald removed from the scene before Donald removes Mitch. Mitch will wait quietly for the law to catch up with Donald, when it breaks, it will be like a flood and there will be a traffic jam at the prosecutors door.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trump Statement On McConnell Calls Him 'Political Hack' : NPR 

*Trump Blasts McConnell And His Leadership In Lengthy Response To Recent Criticism*

In a highly personal attack, former President Donald Trump blasted Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell, calling him an unfit leader of the Republican Party.

"The Republican Party can never again be respected or strong with political 'leaders' like Sen. Mitch McConnell at its helm," Trump said in a lengthy statement Tuesday.

"Mitch is a dour, sullen, and unsmiling political hack, and if Republican Senators are going to stay with him, they will not win again," he added.

The statement comes three days after McConnell voted to acquit the former president in his second impeachment trial but then condemned him for his actions on the day of the attack on the U.S. Capitol.
https://www.npr.org/sections/trump-impeachment-trial-live-updates/2021/02/15/967878039/7-gop-senators-voted-to-convict-trump-only-1-faces-voters-next-year
In remarks on the Senate floor after the vote Saturday, McConnell said Trump was "practically and morally responsible" for the insurrection. McConnell said he voted to acquit nonetheless because of constitutional concerns about trying a former president.

The Kentucky Republican also released a Wall Street Journal op-ed on Monday doubling down on his rhetoric against Trump, saying he "bears moral responsibility" for the insurrection.

The back-and-forth between two main figureheads of the GOP underscores the deep rift in the Republican Party.

"Where necessary and appropriate, I will back primary rivals who espouse Making America Great Again and our policy of America First," Trump said in his statement.

Trump said McConnell only won his November election because of Trump's endorsement and seemed to attribute the twin losses for Republicans in the Georgia runoff elections to McConnell's decision not to cosign Trump's proposal of the $2,000 direct payments as part of coronavirus relief.

"McConnell matched the Democrat offer of $2,000 stimulus checks with $600. How does that work? It became the Democrats' principal advertisement, and a big winner for them it was," Trump said.

Many Republicans have actually pointed to Trump as a reason for the pair of GOP losses in Georgia, which ceded control of the U.S. Senate to Democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2021)

*Trump rips McConnell in post-acquittal statement*

BREAKING NEWS
*The former President went after the Senate minority leader in a broadside attack, calling him an 'unsmiling political hack'*
*Analysis: Why the Republican Party is poised to tear itself apart*


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2021)

You know, I find it odd rooting for McConnell.


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Trump rips McConnell in post-acquittal statement*
> 
> BREAKING NEWS
> *The former President went after the Senate minority leader in a broadside attack, calling him an 'unsmiling political hack'*
> *Analysis: Why the Republican Party is poised to tear itself apart*


The turtle with ill fitting dentures does nothing that doesn't benefit himself. Don't let your guard down about him. Don't give accolades to those who simply do the right thing. The 7 that voted guilty, for instance. They're still just fuckin' repulsivecans.


----------



## mooray (Feb 16, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Why do you think he said, "I love the uneducated" during his campaign?


It's funny because there are different tiers of being dumb. One tier would say, "hey man, fuck you!" and then stop being a supporter. Then there's a whoooooooole other level well below that which has no idea whatsoever that he's talking about them. That's the bulk of 'em.



printer said:


> And I said that in 2016 to a buddy. He did not get that Trump can shift what is acceptable world wide.


I knew Trump was a douchebag back in 2016, so did many people going back to the 80's, as is evident by the mockery that's been made of him in pop culture for decades. However, I think I was like your buddy, unable to comprehend the future global impact of his contagious idiocy. I think in 2016 you had a far more realistic perception of reality than I did. It's been eye opening. I had no idea we were this awful.


----------



## printer (Feb 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> I knew Trump was a douchebag back in 2016, so did many people going back to the 80's, as is evident by the mockery that's been made of him in pop culture for decades. However, I think I was like your buddy, unable to comprehend the future global impact of his contagious idiocy. I think in 2016 you had a far more realistic perception of reality than I did. It's been eye opening. I had no idea we were this awful.


I have been a news junkie since I was 12-13, almost 50 years ago. So seen a a few events go by. I also read a lot of the outside world, the US is part of my outside world. But it is also history. My parents were German, and the little guy with the funny mustache was more than a foreign concept. You get nationalism cropping up one place and it seeds another. Or reinforces the concepts. Not a good thing in such an interconnected world. 9-11 was caused by men who wanted to use the impressionable in their society to do their will. Now they are ruing the day they put things in motion. Al Qaeda got its start in the Egypt Brotherhood. And they had legitimate beefs at the time. No, hate brings no good.


----------



## mooray (Feb 16, 2021)

Cheers for the reply. You sound like you'd be an interesting fellow to grab a beer with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 16, 2021)

topcat said:


> The turtle with ill fitting dentures does nothing that doesn't benefit himself. Don't let your guard down about him. Don't give accolades to those who simply do the right thing. The 7 that voted guilty, for instance. They're still just fuckin' repulsivecans.


Oh, I'm just watching the snake fight! If Donald does Mitch it would be a good thing, Mitch is smart and ya want someone stupid running their show. The sooner Donald is indicted the better for Mitch, since his focus will shift and be absorbed by the level of shit he's in. Donald is gonna shred Mitch until the law gets him by the neck and threaten his leadership of the senate.

The more these fucks fight among themselves and rat each other out the better for America, peel off 20% of their voters or make them stay home in 2020. They know if 10 or 20% walk away from the party they are screwed and the crazies will drive the big donors away. Many have walked away from the GOP since Trump and since the sacking of the capital hundreds of thousands have walked away from the party. Almost all the brains have left, just the scum remains and with the Qanon crowd and Trumpers it's only gonna get worse with lunatic candidates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2021)

*McConnell Gives Blistering Speech Condemning Trump After Acquitting Him*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2021)

*Trump Leaves Record Of Corruption In Justice Department's Top Offices*





Rachel Maddow imagines a newly arriving attorney general getting a tour of the corrupted remnants of the Department of Justice in the wake of the abuses by the Donald Trump administration.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 17, 2021)

Lindsey Graham: GOP Doesn’t Have 'A Snowball’s Chance In Hell' Without Trump


"I’m more worried about 2022 than I’ve ever been," the Trump sycophant told Fox News' Sean Hannity.




m.huffpost.com


----------



## xtsho (Feb 17, 2021)

Former Trump casino where stars played goes out with a bang


The former Trump Plaza casino was imploded after falling into such disrepair that chunks of the building began peeling off and crashing to the ground.




www.politico.com





This is the legacy trump leaves behind. And it's sickening.

Business failures and bankruptcy

trump plaza demolished







trumps traitors assaulting Capitol police


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2021)

*Panicking Georgia GOP Looks To Change State Constitution To Protect Trump*





Rachel Maddow reports on an effort by Republicans in the state of Georgia to alter the state's constitution in order to change grand jury rules so that Fulton County District Attorney Fani Willis might have a harder time pursuing a case against Donald Trump for trying to manipulate state officials to commit election fraud.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 17, 2021)

Rush limbaugh died.....


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 17, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Rush limbaugh died.....


Just posted that.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 17, 2021)

Satan called RUSH back home - eternal pitchfork ass ream .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank God trump is gone or Rush would have gotten a state funeral.

time to throw out the trash.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 17, 2021)

stupidity immense.









Historian corrects Nikki Haley's George Washington tweet - CNN Video


Presidential historian Alexis Coe breaks down the falsehoods in tweet by former Gov. Nikki Haley (R-SC) about George Washington.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 17, 2021)

Fuck you Trump

Trump will be 'busy' with lawsuits for the rest of his life: Laurence Tribe (yahoo.com) 

Your done


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck you Trump
> 
> Trump will be 'busy' with lawsuits for the rest of his life: Laurence Tribe (yahoo.com)
> 
> Your done


yes! i read that too today. i love it. just like he litigated the shit out of everybody else, the tables have turned.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yes! i read that too today. i love it. just like he litigated the shit out of everybody else, the tables have turned.


Live by the suit, die by the suit. I figure Donald and the clan have been salting money away in involatile trust funds for quite some time now, they are protected from suits. Money ain't much good in a maximum security cell though and with the death threats the judge a jury will be getting from his terrorist base he will get maximum security time for sure.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Live by the suit, die by the suit. I figure Donald and the clan have been salting money away in involatile trust funds for quite some time now, they are protected from suits. Money ain't much good in a maximum security cell though and with the death threats the judge a jury will be getting from his terrorist base he will get maximum security for sure.


i just hope the tRump brand is ruined. that's what his racist dad taught him: the trump brand is all that is important. 

he still has enough money to keep him out of prison. but i think that NY state is gonna be his worst nightmare. they want the money he's been evading for all his life


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yes! i read that too today. i love it. just like he litigated the shit out of everybody else, the tables have turned.


Oh yea!!!!!!
He has no banks left that would/will lend him a fucking nickel & a massive amount of debt due in 2 years
HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!
Plus, all the lawsuits!!!!
He's TOTALLY fucked
No way out
In the end a sad/tragic story


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea!!!!!!
> He has no banks left that would/will lend him a fucking nickel & a massive amount of debt due in 2 years
> HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!
> Plus, all the lawsuits!!!!
> ...


his moron mouthbreathers just nickled and dimed him to the tune of $200 million. with no accountabilty.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 17, 2021)

Too soon ? ...... 




( * god I love my iPad ... lol )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Oh yea!!!!!!
> He has no banks left that would/will lend him a fucking nickel & a massive amount of debt due in 2 years
> HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!
> Plus, all the lawsuits!!!!
> ...


Plus that DNA swab he needs to cough up in sexual assault case ...


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> his moron mouthbreathers just nickled and dimed him to the tune of $200 million. with no accountabilty.


One half of this country is mentally fucked up, mostly Republicans it seems lately
Oh well
It all balances out, right?


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> One half of this country is mentally fucked up, mostly Republicans it seems lately
> Oh well
> It all balances out, right?
> 
> View attachment 4829205


it's 78 million ying to 71 millon yang. lol. or vice versa????


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> his moron mouthbreathers just nickled and dimed him to the tune of $200 million. with no accountabilty.


I understand he used $50 million of it to promote and organize the insurrection, an act of terrorism, Uncle Sam should be able to confiscate the cash.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362259110297817088


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 18, 2021)

What is it lately about republicans foreheads getting bigger and bigger?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> What is it lately about republicans foreheads getting bigger and bigger?


Side effect of human growth hormone treatment.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2021)

Well apparently Cruz went and skidaddled to Cancun to run away from Ice Planet Hoth Texas. No surprise there.

Zodiac killer hates cold ...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> What is it lately about republicans foreheads getting bigger and bigger?


Rogaine stops working after a while.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362473783374716930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362430475508277252


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 18, 2021)

*How One Conservative Clan Got To The Capitol *





From the American Legion to alleged insurrection: The story of American conservatism as told through four generations of L. Brent Bozells.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 18, 2021)

Hilariously stupid Cruz


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 19, 2021)

"As I was heading down there I saw all those people taking pictures of me and I realized I done f*cked up good so I took the next flight back, blamed it all on my kids and spinned a nice bullshit story on what a great father I am. Republicans in Texas are even dumber than me so no worries"


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I'll tell you just a few things
> 
> Withdraw from the Paris Climate Accord
> Withdraw from the Trans Pacific Partnership
> ...


what about increasing the national family income what about the jobs he created what about him raising the national average of employed black people and gave them way more benefits kept gas prices low supported the lbgt Hillary and Obama doesn't hell most of the democratic doesn't support them just says they'll help and doesn't do any thing i love everyone though i don't care who you are or your political view lets just light up smoke a fucking joint because the world is corrupt and as long as the left and right stay separated it will never change I'm friends with many people who like biden they got to know me i got to know them don't judge people by there views and just get to know them


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

howellman howell said:


> it's almost like he is getting paid for destroying our country hmmm


he lost almost 1 billon dollars during his time in office and didnt even execept the presidential salary so no he did not make any money


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> what about increasing the national family income


You do know that by increasing the amount of income the super wealthy earn would also show up as a increase in 'national average'?



insaneperson215 said:


> what about the jobs he created


Which jobs would these be? 



insaneperson215 said:


> what about him raising the national average of employed black people


Regurgitated propaganda.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/another-republican-president-another-recession.1010837/post-15884123




insaneperson215 said:


> and gave them way more benefits


Big claim, what are you saying Trump did for the minority/black community specifically? Or is it just parroting things Trump said? Because he lied, a lot.



insaneperson215 said:


> kept gas prices low


Saudi/Russia did that.

So if you want to say they did it for Trump's re-election chances, I buy it.



insaneperson215 said:


> supported the lbgt


His banning them from the military, opposed the equality act, appointed anti-lgbtq judges, etc. make this is a lie.



insaneperson215 said:


> Hillary and Obama doesn't hell most of the democratic doesn't support them











insaneperson215 said:


> just says they'll help and doesn't do any thing


You like just saying things and pretending they are true? One of the first things Biden did was to undo the homophobic executive orders Trump did.



insaneperson215 said:


> i love everyone though i don't care who you are or your political view lets just light up smoke a fucking joint


Nice to hear, I am with you.



insaneperson215 said:


> because the world is corrupt


Nah, I disagree.



insaneperson215 said:


> and as long as the left and right stay separated it will never change


Only one side is actively separating themselves and it is unfortunately the Republican party. They have been since they decided to stick to the Southern Strategy and not try to legislate for all 100% of the population, unlike the Democrats who try. Until we can get past this disinformation propaganda warfare that they rely on to keep their voters snowballed and we can't even agree on facts it is very hard to come together on real issues.



insaneperson215 said:


> I'm friends with many people who like biden they got to know me i got to know them don't judge people by there views and just get to know them


As long as you mean in real life I am all for it. Unfortunately people like to imagine that accounts on the internet are 'people' when they are really just mostly trolls pretending to be left/right/etc and are militarized to convince people that they have a 'side' and anyone not on it is 'them'.



insaneperson215 said:


> don't judge people by there views and just get to know them


Maybe in real life, but on the internet I would say it is safer to assume it is some kind of scam.



insaneperson215 said:


> he lost almost 1 billon dollars during his time in office and didnt even execept the presidential salary so no he did not make any money


Sorry for the laugh, but, come on man. How many times did he stay at his resort? How many millions of our tax payers dollars do you think he (and security, and people visiting the POTUS, etc) spent that ultimately filters back into his own pocket?

He has also used the White House (and staff) to throw private parties/campaign events, on our dime, on and on. 

Him not taking a salary was just because he didn't want to pay taxes on it is the most likely reason he didn't take the salary.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> he lost almost 1 billon dollars during his time in office and didnt even execept the presidential salary so no he did not make any money


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> what about increasing the national family income what about the jobs he created what about him raising the national average of employed black people and gave them way more benefits kept gas prices low supported the lbgt Hillary and Obama doesn't hell most of the democratic doesn't support them just says they'll help and doesn't do any thing i love everyone though i don't care who you are or your political view lets just light up smoke a fucking joint because the world is corrupt and as long as the left and right stay separated it will never change I'm friends with many people who like biden they got to know me i got to know them don't judge people by there views and just get to know them


----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> what about increasing the national family income what about the jobs he created what about him raising the national average of employed black people and gave them way more benefits kept gas prices low supported the lbgt Hillary and Obama doesn't hell most of the democratic doesn't support them just says they'll help and doesn't do any thing i love everyone though i don't care who you are or your political view lets just light up smoke a fucking joint because the world is corrupt and as long as the left and right stay separated it will never change I'm friends with many people who like biden they got to know me i got to know them don't judge people by there views and just get to know them


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You do know that by increasing the amount of income the super wealthy earn would also show up as a increase in 'national average'?
> 
> 
> Which jobs would these be?
> ...


i deleted my statement becuse it was toxic and aimed to offend you i appolgise i just get caught up in it the next thing you are about to read are my real views  had to come and edit something else just to clear up any misunderstandings i just like poking at people but i just want to say i was in poverty till trump came along now by helping big buissnes it helps the ecomny alot of rich people started from the bottem poor people have no right in asking for money and taxing them more alot of the 1 percent earend it any one can become rich just saying and this is comeing from someone who works 9 dollars a hour and still makes nothing every thing i make gose to my buissnes food and bills and i must admit you got to me a little thats why i added this section in im not left or right the whole thing is corrupt so i just smoke weed with people who hate me and by the end of the smoke sesh they like me for who i am i genuily mean it when i say i value and love you there just to much hate we all just need to smoke together and get to know one another because thats what this country stands for freedom justice and love one another mother fucker all of you are my brothers and sisters i dont care what or who you are as a person is lets just smoke weed and people who dont want to do that well fuckem because we have each other peace and love brother peace and love


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> he lost almost 1 billon dollars during his time in office and didnt even execept the presidential salary so no he did not make any money


if he execepted the salary, he'd have to pay taxes on it.


----------



## mooray (Feb 19, 2021)

Well he sure execepted a lot of money from taxpayers every time he and his entourage stayed at one of his resorts.


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


ok thats pretty funny ngl


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if he execepted the salary, he'd have to pay taxes on it.


avoiding taxes is not bad hell if i was rich i be learning how not to pay tax most rich people know how to avoid taxes its called staying rich they a really good example is that most rich people like donald, jeff bazo,the apple guy whos name i cant remember they donate to charities they own the moneys goes to them and they get a tax rebate its called working the system you have to step on the little guy to get rich do you think the rich companies who make lgbt blm and antifa merchandise actually care about those groups no they just manipulate them into to buying that stuff its called capatlisum i dont support any group left or right we should just all unite a country i love this country red white and blue all the way arguing on the internet just makes the rich richer


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

i said all those things as a social experiment and all i got back was mostly mocking but hanimmal was the only one who replied and called me out on my bull shiting so hanimmal thank you for that sir i would love to smoke with you one day honest to god truth shit all this replying woke me the fuck up lol


----------



## mooray (Feb 19, 2021)

Sure, as long as you're consistent with people working the system and don't complain about people on disability/unemployment that don't need to be. Problem with being inconsistent is that it's the first odor to emanate from bullshit lies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> avoiding taxes is not bad hell if i was rich i be learning how not to pay tax most rich people know how to avoid taxes its called staying rich they a really good example is that most rich people like donald, jeff bazo,the apple guy whos name i cant remember they donate to charities they own the moneys goes to them and they get a tax rebate its called working the system you have to step on the little guy to get rich do you think the rich companies who make lgbt blm and antifa merchandise actually care about those groups no they just manipulate them into to buying that stuff its called capatlisum i dont support any group left or right we should just all unite a country i love this country red white and blue all the way arguing on the internet just makes the rich richer


........................................................................................................................

just wanted to lend you a few periods. Let me know when you need more.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> avoiding taxes is not bad hell if i was rich i be learning how not to pay tax most rich people know how to avoid taxes its called staying rich they a really good example is that most rich people like donald, jeff bazo,the apple guy whos name i cant remember they donate to charities they own the moneys goes to them and they get a tax rebate its called working the system you have to step on the little guy to get rich do you think the rich companies who make lgbt blm and antifa merchandise actually care about those groups no they just manipulate them into to buying that stuff its called capatlisum i dont support any group left or right we should just all unite a country i love this country red white and blue all the way arguing on the internet just makes the rich richer


trump's foundation was ordered to close by a Judge b/c they were stealing money from kids with cancer.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> avoiding taxes is not bad hell if i was rich i be learning how not to pay tax most rich people know how to avoid taxes its called staying rich they a really good example is that most rich people like donald, jeff bazo,the apple guy whos name i cant remember they donate to charities they own the moneys goes to them and they get a tax rebate its called working the system you have to step on the little guy to get rich do you think the rich companies who make lgbt blm and antifa merchandise actually care about those groups no they just manipulate them into to buying that stuff its called capatlisum i dont support any group left or right we should just all unite a country i love this country red white and blue all the way arguing on the internet just makes the rich richer


Are you painting the boarder wall? Oh wait, rich people spending poor peoples money till it's gone.

Weed is nice but it wont learn you an education.


----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> i deleted my statement becuse it was toxic and aimed to offend you i appolgise i just get caught up in it the next thing you are about to read are my real views  had to come and edit something else just to clear up any misunderstandings i just like poking at people but i just want to say i was in poverty till trump came along now by helping big buissnes it helps the ecomny alot of rich people started from the bottem poor people have no right in asking for money and taxing them more alot of the 1 percent earend it any one can become rich just saying and this is comeing from someone who works 9 dollars a hour and still makes nothing every thing i make gose to my buissnes food and bills and i must admit you got to me a little thats why i added this section in im not left or right the whole thing is corrupt so i just smoke weed with people who hate me and by the end of the smoke sesh they like me for who i am i genuily mean it when i say i value and love you there just to much hate we all just need to smoke together and get to know one another because thats what this country stands for freedom justice and love one another mother fucker all of you are my brothers and sisters i dont care what or who you are as a person is lets just smoke weed and people who dont want to do that well fuckem because we have each other peace and love brother peace and love


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 19, 2021)

thoughts and prayers for those fools who don't believe in the hoax.









Woodland Park mayor dies weeks after contracting COVID-19


Val Carr, who was less than a year into his mayoral term, had been battling the virus for about two months




coloradosun.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> thoughts and prayers for those fools who don't believe in the hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's our closest "big" town. the city council wants to disregard all of Polis' rules and open everything back up.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> i deleted my statement becuse it was toxic and aimed to offend you i appolgise i just get caught up in it the next thing you are about to read are my real views












insaneperson215 said:


> had to come and edit something else just to clear up any misunderstandings i just like poking at people but i just want to say i was in poverty till trump came along


No worries. Was it a Trump program that hooked you up?



insaneperson215 said:


> now by helping big buissnes it helps the ecomny alot of rich people started from the bottem poor people have no right in asking for money and taxing them more


I think about how all those people who are earning money off of the hard work of others doing the work they were hired to do. And that the better prepared (school/access to training) someone is the easier it is for those high income earners to maintain their standard of living and beyond. All those roads that are being used by big business to move their products, the more reliable that our infrastructure is, the better it all is, the more the wealthiest in our nation benefit too.

We need 100% of our population to have access to what they need as kids to achieve as much success in life as they can, and as a nation there is no reason to not think of this as a investment in all of our futures. 



insaneperson215 said:


> alot of the 1 percent earend it any one can become rich just saying


No question you are right. 

What do you define rich as though. 1 percent is still 3.3 million people. That is a lot of people and I don't imagine there are that many 'rich' people. I don't know, it is hard to really know what 'rich' actually means to rich people. 





insaneperson215 said:


> and this is comeing from someone who works 9 dollars a hour and still makes nothing every thing i make gose to my buissnes food and bills


So you would benefit from a $15 minimum wage right or are you starting your own business (if so best of luck).

I am not sure about what Trump did to get you out of poverty though, it seems like you are pulling yourself out of it.




insaneperson215 said:


> and i must admit you got to me a little thats why i added this section in im not left or right the whole thing is corrupt so i just smoke weed with people who hate me and by the end of the smoke sesh they like me for who i am i genuily mean it when i say i value and love you there just to much hate we all just need to smoke together and get to know one another because thats what this country stands for freedom justice and love one another mother fucker all of you are my brothers and sisters i dont care what or who you are as a person is lets just smoke weed and people who dont want to do that well fuckem because we have each other peace and love brother peace and love





insaneperson215 said:


> and i must admit you got to me a little thats why i added this section in im not left or right


I try to not care too much about the left/right thing. That is too manipulatable. And has been shown to be exactly how the trolling attack works. 



> https://www.rollitup.org/t/change-my-mind-please.1024266/post-15668217


I look at it as only one party in our country is legislating for 100% of our nation and it is not the Republicans. 

They have stuck to their Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda of stopping all progress and using manipulation of the masses since the 80's to do that.

There is too much competition on the Democratic side for people to screw up and expect to keep their political power. 



insaneperson215 said:


> the whole thing is corrupt


I have known too many good people in my life to believe this is the case everywhere. I do agree that there is always corruption, but that is because people suck when they think they can get away with something. But now-a-days people are getting exposed far more frequently. 




insaneperson215 said:


> so i just smoke weed with people who hate me and by the end of the smoke sesh they like me for who i am i genuily mean it when i say i value and love you there just to much hate we all just need to smoke together and get to know one another because thats what this country stands for freedom justice and love one another mother fucker all of you are my brothers and sisters i dont care what or who you are as a person is lets just smoke weed and people who dont want to do that well fuckem because we have each other peace and love brother peace and love


----------



## Frost Spectre (Feb 19, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> avoiding taxes is not bad hell if i was rich i be learning how not to pay tax most rich people know how to avoid taxes its called staying rich they a really good example is that most rich people like donald, jeff bazo,the apple guy whos name i cant remember they donate to charities they own the moneys goes to them and they get a tax rebate its called working the system you have to step on the little guy to get rich do you think the rich companies who make lgbt blm and antifa merchandise actually care about those groups no they just manipulate them into to buying that stuff its called capatlisum i dont support any group left or right we should just all unite a country i love this country red white and blue all the way arguing on the internet just makes the rich richer


Did you just say not paying taxes is a good thing? Maybe if the 1% payed their taxes you would had access to a better education.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2021)

*Ghislaine Maxwell admitted Jeffrey Epstein had secret tapes of Donald Trump and Bill Clinton, reporter claims *


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

dude im trying to learn markitn


Frost Spectre said:


> Did you just say not paying taxes is a good thing? Maybe if the 1% payed their taxes you would had access to a better education.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## insaneperson215 (Feb 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No worries. Was it a Trump program that hooked you up?
> 
> 
> I think about how all those people who are earning money off of the hard work of others doing the work they were hired to do. And that the better prepared (school/access to training) someone is the easier it is for those high income earners to maintain their standard of living and beyond. All those roads that are being used by big business to move their products, the more reliable that our infrastructure is, the better it all is, the more the wealthiest in our nation benefit too.
> ...


no 15 dollar minnum wage would not help because of inflation like whats going on with gas right now but i digress say i work a 9 dollar minimum wage i get off work i buy a coke for a 1.72 then next month the minimum wage to 15 well now im getting off work buy a coke but now its 3.76 and alot of products will go up and the worth of our dollar decreases


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2021)

*Bring your Red Hats ..... 

*


----------



## MileHigh36 (Feb 19, 2021)

If i would have known about all the doosh baggs with the Blues (Democrats) were on here crying I would have never joined this org. Shame on you ROLLITUP for allowing this bullsh*t.


----------



## MileHigh36 (Feb 19, 2021)

This site isnt for politics you Moorons!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2021)

Yet seeks political thread .......


----------



## MileHigh36 (Feb 19, 2021)

I was just tryin to WITHDRAW TRUMPS COCK FROM YOUR ASS!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome sock ....


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 19, 2021)

MagatHigh36 said:


> I was just tryin to WITHDRAW TRUMPS COCK FROM YOUR ASS!


Trumps cock? C'mon now, fucking magat manho

Heres trumps valentine to ivanka, i bet it makes your cloaca lubricate





MileHigh36 said:


> I was just tryin to WITHDRAW TRUMPS COCK FROM YOUR ASS!


dotard cock tender in the house


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 19, 2021)

MileHigh36 said:


> If i would have known about all the doosh baggs with the Blues (Democrats) were on here crying I would have never joined this org. Shame on you ROLLITUP for allowing this bullsh*t.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2021)

insaneperson215 said:


> dude im trying to learn markitn
> 
> 
> hey if you work hard enough and play risky you have the chance becoming your bosses boss you may one day become "the man" every ones hates the one who makes the money. smoke weed and make money or make money by smoking weed im a big beilver in capatlisam any one can make it solicam is where a fry cook make as much money as a 5 star chef or call it "eqauilty" the point is we need poor we need middlle common folk as well as the rich you start poor and work your way up to the top you must tho form your own thoughts and think twords your goal but most people give up after just 5 years they one a quick reward responce a quick rush of dopeamean its not easy to make it to the top you cant hold on to all your friends you will have to wallk on the big guy like he did when where the little guy fuck im stoned mate hey


There is no reason that the children of all those different economically classed people you are talking about, should not have the same access to everything they need to be as successful as possible in life.

Right now we are still dealing with the systemically racist infrastructure that has kept much of our minority communities out of the same level of success for generations. This needs to be fixed so our nation can operate at 100% efficiency. Instead of the about what 36% or so that we have been until far too recently.




insaneperson215 said:


> no 15 dollar minnum wage would not help because of inflation like whats going on with gas right now but i digress say i work a 9 dollar minimum wage i get off work i buy a coke for a 1.72 then next month the minimum wage to 15 well now im getting off work buy a coke but now its 3.76 and alot of products will go up and the worth of our dollar decreases


I think you are just guessing. Unless you do the math to see how much more you would earn vs how much increasing prices would impact you ability to buy what you need, you don't know. But those increasing prices in gas (which is still below the $4 I remember paying a while back).



MileHigh36 said:


> If i would have known about all the doosh baggs with the Blues (Democrats) were on here crying I would have never joined this org. Shame on you ROLLITUP for allowing this bullsh*t.


By 'crying' do you mean winning the house 2x, the senate, and the presidency during the last 2 years? Or do you mean not being ok with a bunch of cultists who have been getting brainwashed for the last handful of decades by Right wing hate radio/TV and more recently online 'storming the capital' in a equally lame (at least to who they were doing it for) attempt at a coup? Or just not being cool with all the lies and propaganda that the Republicans have been relying on to keep their cultists faithful getting hijacked by foreign militaries?



MileHigh36 said:


> This site isnt for politics you Moorons!


Because you said so?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 20, 2021)

Joe is so clean they have to pick on his dog!  They should rename Newsmax to MoronTV.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Right-Wing Newsmax Host Greg Kelly Went After Biden's Dog*




Why did Newsmax's Greg Kelly decide to go after the Bidens' dog? MSNBC's Brian Williams takes a look.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362977176304291843


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is so clean they have to pick on his dog!  They should rename Newsmax to MoronTV.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Right-Wing Newsmax Host Greg Kelly Went After Biden's Dog*
> 
> ...


Wasn’t the dog rescued?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)

How come he didn’t mention trump’s dog?


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 20, 2021)

MileHigh36 said:


> This site isnt for politics you Moorons!


Not even in the “politics” section?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Not even in the “politics” section?


I think he’s gone. He just opened that account to blow off steam.

poor trumpers. Lost without their moronic leader. SAD!


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 20, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think he’s gone. He just opened that account to blow of steam.
> 
> poor trumpers. Lost without their moronic leader. SAD!


When you have someone leading you by the hand all day and then suddenly they’re gone, it can take a toll on you.

It’s nice that our president isn’t shit talking citizens of his own country on a 6th grade level anymore.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 20, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Not even in the “politics” section?


What's the word/expression I'm looking for?
Oh yea!!!
I got it!!!!
Fucking idiot
Stay safe/peace out


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 20, 2021)

I feel like trumpers are on the same intelligence level as those bugs that fly directly into lights. Even though they just watched 10 of their friends do it.


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

*Rep. Devin Nunes: The Right Needs Alternative Social Media Platforms*
Republicans and conservatives need to build and use alternative social media platforms, according to Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., on Newsmax TV.
Big Tech companies such as Twitter, Facebook and YouTube have censored right-wing users and content, especially after people questioned the presidential election results, and also following the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol. 

“We’re going to have to get back on social media and stay off the Googles, the Fakebooks, and the Twitters,” Nunes told host Greg Kelly on Friday’s “Greg Kelly Reports.” “I think it’s happening. I just got my haircut today and everybody there was talking about the challenges with social media and the legacy media. “Every day, it’s basically one mind at a time we have to win over, and that’s all we really can do as Americans right now.”

Nunes said he understood the desire of “pundits” and some people to remain engaged on the Big Tech social media platforms. However, he said the Right needs to build a new “ecosystem” via which to inform users.

“I had like 10,000 followers on YouTube in four years, and now I’m on Rumble, a YouTube alternative, and I’m well over 600,000 in just a few months,” he said. “Now, that’s not possible. YouTube has a billion users worldwide, how is it possible I only had 10,000 followers?

“We’re going to have to build our own ecosystem so that we can reach the rest of America that, quite frankly, doesn’t know what to believe or who to believe, and they’re only getting poisoned by these fake news and the fake social media companies.” 






Rep. Devin Nunes: The Right Needs Alternative Social Media Platforms


Rep. Devin Nunes: The Right Needs Alternative Social Media Platforms




www.wbap.com





Alternative facts anyone?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Rep. Devin Nunes: The Right Needs Alternative Social Media Platforms*
> Republicans and conservatives need to build and use alternative social media platforms, according to Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., on Newsmax TV.
> Big Tech companies such as Twitter, Facebook and YouTube have censored right-wing users and content, especially after people questioned the presidential election results, and also following the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> ...


He needs/deserves a fucking bullet
Sad fact/sorry to say


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


> “I had like 10,000 followers on YouTube in four years, and now I’m on Rumble, a YouTube alternative, and I’m well over 600,000 in just a few months,” he said. “Now, that’s not possible. YouTube has a billion users worldwide, how is it possible I only had 10,000 followers?


I was thinking how was it possible for him to get that many.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 20, 2021)

CRUZTARDS on blast ....
Ted Cruz's wife Heidi has arrived at Cancun airport for her flight back to the US as parents at her daughters' $31,000-a-year private school demanded they quarantine after hitting the beach maskless while Texas reeled from historic storm.


The 48-year-old kept her head bowed as she walked into the terminal on Saturday alongside Catherine, 12, and Caroline, 10, after her controversial stay at the $300-a-night Ritz Carlton resort.

Quarantine you schmucks .... BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Rep. Devin Nunes: The Right Needs Alternative Social Media Platforms*
> Republicans and conservatives need to build and use alternative social media platforms, according to Rep. Devin Nunes, R-Calif., on Newsmax TV.
> Big Tech companies such as Twitter, Facebook and YouTube have censored right-wing users and content, especially after people questioned the presidential election results, and also following the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol.
> 
> ...


Advertisers don't much care about his demographic of old white people.


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Advertisers don't much care about his demographic of old white people who mostly clip coupons in order to save 50 cents on a bag of adult diapers. That's why.


"Hey! We buy... ...other stuff. Lots of it, stuff. Dollar Store stuff. then Dollar Store containers to put our stuff in."


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

*Lawyer who filed suit to reverse 2020 election results referred by judge for discipline*
An attorney who filed a lawsuit seeking to overturn the 2020 presidential election results in at least five battleground states was officially referred on Friday to receive potential disciplinary action. 
In the court order, U.S. District Court Judge James Boasberg for the District of Columbia argued that the lawsuit brought by Minnesota lawyer Erick Kaardal on behalf of voters in several states contained “numerous shortcomings,” including the “flimsiness of the underlying basis for the suit.”








Lawyer who filed suit to reverse 2020 election results referred by judge for discipline


An attorney who filed a lawsuit seeking to overturn the 2020 presidential election results in at least five battleground states was officially referred on Friday to receive potential disciplinary a…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

*DOJ investigating whether Alex Jones, Roger Stone played role in Jan. 6 riots: WaPo*
The Justice Department and FBI have reportedly launched a probe into whether high-profile right-wing figures like Alex Jones and Roger Stone played a role in the Capitol breach on Jan. 6.

One U.S. official, who along with the other sources spoke on the condition of anonymity, said those being investigated included Jones, Stone and “Stop the Steal” organizer Ali Alexander.








DOJ investigating whether Alex Jones, Roger Stone played role in Jan. 6 riots: WaPo


The Justice Department and FBI have reportedly launched a probe into whether high-profile right-wing figures like Alex Jones and Roger Stone played a role in the Capitol breach on Jan. 6. The …




thehill.com





I guess I can waste a wish.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Lawyer who filed suit to reverse 2020 election results referred by judge for discipline*
> An attorney who filed a lawsuit seeking to overturn the 2020 presidential election results in at least five battleground states was officially referred on Friday to receive potential disciplinary action.
> In the court order, U.S. District Court Judge James Boasberg for the District of Columbia argued that the lawsuit brought by Minnesota lawyer Erick Kaardal on behalf of voters in several states contained “numerous shortcomings,” including the “flimsiness of the underlying basis for the suit.”
> 
> ...


Many here were wondering why this didn't happen sooner?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 21, 2021)

We all await with bated breath for the pronouncements from the great leader next Sunday. He will whine and he will bitch while attacking those who didn't drink the Koolaid. I see Pence is a no show at CPAC, no doubt fearing a lynch mob, everybody at CPAC supports the insurrection and Trump. I wonder if someone will indict him before he speaks?  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donald Trump to address CPAC on future of Republican party | Donald Trump | The Guardian 

*Donald Trump to address CPAC on future of Republican party*

Source: former president will speak at conservative event
Florida plan to honour Rush Limbaugh raises hackles
Former president Donald Trump will address the Conservative Political Action Conference, or CPAC, in Florida next week, about the future of the Republican party and the conservative movement, a source familiar with the plan told Reuters on Saturday. 

The CPAC meeting will be held in Orlando, Florida from 25 to 28 February, with Trump speaking on the final day, Reuters reported.

“He’ll be talking about the future of the Republican party and the conservative movement,” the source reportedly said. “Also look for the 45th president to take on President [Joe] Biden’s disastrous amnesty and border policies.”

Trump lost the presidency to Biden, who beat him by 306-232 in the electoral college and more than 7m ballots in the popular vote. The former president has refused to accept that result but now lives at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Florida.

Last week he survived a second impeachment, for inciting the deadly insurrection at the US Capitol on 6 January, as part of his attempt to overturn his defeat.

Seven Republican senators voted to convict, 10 short of the figure needed but indicative of a party split between supporters of Trump and an establishment seeking to move on.

Ten House Republicans voted to impeach and Trump has expressed anger their way. On Tuesday he aimed fire at Senate minority leader Mitch McConnell, the most senior elected Republican.

The loss of the White House to Biden and control of the Senate, which Democrats picked up in a pair of upset Georgia election runoff victories last month, coupled with the rise of extreme rightwing figures who vocally support Trump, has left Republican leaders on edge as they plot how to win Congress back in 2022.

Trump and McConnell parted ways in the weeks after the November election, with Trump angered that the Kentucky Republican recognised Biden as the winner in mid-December. They have not spoken since, a former White House official said this week.

The gap widened when McConnell declared after the Senate acquittal that Trump was “practically and morally responsible” for the Capitol attack and open to criminal prosecution. In return, Trump called McConnell “a dour, sullen, and unsmiling political hack” and said that if Republicans stay with him “they will not win again”.

Polling shows that though thousands have left the party since the Capitol attack, a clear majority of those left support Trump and would vote for him if he entered the primary for the presidential nomination in 2024.

It was also reported this week that the former White House strategist Steve Bannon thought Trump was suffering from early onset dementia while in office.

A number of top Republicans who are considered possible candidates for the 2024 presidential nomination are also due to speak at CPAC, including former secretary of state Mike Pompeo and Kristi Noem, the governor of South Dakota.

Two notable figures not on the CPAC speaker list are former United Nations ambassador Nikki Haley and former Vice-President Mike Pence.

Another anonymous source told Reuters Trump had rebuffed a request by Haley to meet with him recently after she was critical of him in a Politico article.

Pence’s life was threatened by the Capitol mob, when he refused to go along with Trump’s attempts to overturn the election.

Conservatives and CPAC attendees were slow to accept Trump when he first ran for office, leading him to withdraw from the event during the 2016 primaries. But he has come to dominate the event, offering red meat to a party base apparently entirely in his thrall.

“Do you remember I started running and people would say, ‘Are you sure he’s a conservative?’” he asked its audience in 2018. “I think now we’ve proved that I’m a conservative, right?”


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> “Do you remember I started running and people would say, ‘Are you sure he’s a conservative?’” he asked its audience in 2018. “I think now we’ve proved that I’m a conservative, right?”


"I will be anything you want me to be, just give me power."


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)

As bad as trump was he was a symptom of the loss of the fairness doctrine. As a Canadian, looking from the outside I've been trying to figure out what went wrong with America and how it got to where it is now. To me, it looks like the loss of that legislation has resulted in the downfall of their society. 









Fairness doctrine | History, Provisions, Repeal, & Facts


fairness doctrine, U.S. communications policy (1949–87) formulated by the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) that required licensed radio and television broadcasters to present fair and balanced coverage of controversial issues of interest to their communities, including by granting equal...



www.britannica.com





Controlling the information people are fed will shape their beliefs.

Which is what the world just witnessed with the disinformation regarding the election. The bulk of these trump supporters who are generally "poorly educated" according to his words, are susceptible to being misled and by not having truthful broadcasting it permits lies and misinformation to infect their minds. Look at the right wing media, I can't think of a right wing news organization that is generally honest. 









Should you trust media bias charts? - Poynter


These controversial charts claim to show news outlets' political lean and credibility. Here’s what you need to know. (Originally published Dec. 14, 2020)




www.poynter.org





"When people are influenced by undisclosed political bias in the news they consume, “that’s pretty bad for democratic politics, pretty bad for our country to have people be consistently misinformed and think they’re informed,” Groeling said." An excerpt from the article. 

Notice how the right wing media has a huge gap on the top where it refers to reliability.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> As bad as trump was he was a symptom of the loss of the fairness doctrine. As a Canadian, looking from the outside I've been trying to figure out what went wrong with America and how it got to where it is now. To me, it looks like the loss of that legislation has resulted in the downfall of their society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox just completely pulled some propaganda on their Sunday show with Chris Wallace.

They had Fauci on, and showed a clip of Harris answering a question then when she was done it skipped into Biden talking with absolutely no context. And then expected Fauci to answer to it on air. He did clearly answer it, but it was bullshit that they pulled that on their viewers.

Edit: It is about 26 minutes into the show when Wallace starts his attempt at trolling Biden/Harris on the opening of schools.

Also I made a mistake, it was his press secretary that they did it on, at 28 minutes.

Wallace: And look at this contradiction.

Cuts to Jen Paski "Teaching at least 1 day of the week at a majority of the school by day 100"
Then immediately cuts to Biden "No that's not true, thats what was reported, that's not true, it was a mistake in the communication."

Wallace: "Isn't it a mistake to make predictions" or something like that. The clip isn't up yet.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Fox just completely pulled some propaganda on their Sunday show with Chris Wallace.
> 
> They had Fauci on, and showed a clip of Harris answering a question then when she was done it skipped into Biden talking with absolutely no context. And then expected Fauci to answer to it on air. He did clearly answer it, but it was bullshit that they pulled that on their viewers.
> 
> Edit: It is about 26 minutes into the show when Wallace starts his attempt at trolling Biden/Harris on the opening of schools.


Typical, par for the course as they say. 

Without media being held to higher standards this trash will continue and the American society will continue to degenerate into political mayhem. Pretty sad.


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> prayers for those fools


Yup, that's exactly what they deserve. Not sympathy, not any extra assistance, just prayers(with all their immense value). They made their beds, let them suffer in them.


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> As bad as trump was he was a symptom of the loss of the fairness doctrine. As a Canadian, looking from the outside I've been trying to figure out what went wrong with America and how it got to where it is now. To me, it looks like the loss of that legislation has resulted in the downfall of their society.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This article explains some of what got them to where they are now. It is not just lower education, there are enough who are. It is just how their world view was shaped.

*How ’90s Christian radio enabled Rush Limbaugh’s toxic views*

The 1990s Christian radio ecosystem played a crucial role in enabling Limbaugh and conservative talk radio.
The late Rush Limbaugh’s far-reaching and toxic impact on conservative America and the Republican party is well-known and well-documented. Still, there’s one aspect of his legacy, specifically his cultural dominance in the 1990s, that’s difficult to convey in the post-internet era: Limbaugh’s pivotal role in the ascension of conservative talk radio and the pivotal role that conservative radio played in emboldening modern conservative populism. 








The toxic relationship between Rush Limbaugh and Christian radio networks


The 1990s Christian radio ecosystem played a crucial role in enabling Limbaugh and conservative talk radio.




www.vox.com


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> This article explains some of what got them to where they are now. It is not just lower education, there are enough who are. It is just how their world view was shaped.
> 
> *How ’90s Christian radio enabled Rush Limbaugh’s toxic views*
> 
> ...


Just started reading the article and I couldn't help but notice that the start up for his show was 1988. Right after the loss of the fairness doctrine. 


Back to the article...


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Just started reading the article and I couldn't help but notice that the start up for his show was 1988. Right after the loss of the fairness doctrine.
> 
> 
> Back to the article...


Just a coincidence.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2021)

was Rush always this way (toxic)?


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

*Almost half of Republicans would join Trump party: poll*
Nearly half of Republicans say they would abandon the party as it is currently structured and join a new party if former President Trump was its leader, according to a new poll released Sunday. 

A Suffolk University-USA Today poll found that 46 percent of Republicans said they would abandon the GOP and join the Trump party if the former president decided to create one. Only 27 percent said they would stay with the GOP, with the remainder indicating they would be undecided. 
"We feel like Republicans don't fight enough for us, and we all see Donald Trump fighting for us as hard as he can, every single day," a Republican and small-business owner from Milwaukee told the newspaper. "But then you have establishment Republicans who just agree with establishment Democrats and everything, and they don't ever push back."








Almost half of Republicans would join Trump party: poll


Nearly half of Republicans say they would abandon the party as it is currently structured and join a new party if former President Trump was its leader, according to a new poll released Sunday…




thehill.com





Anything Democratic is bad, even if Republicans feel it is good and do not push back.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> was Rush always this way (toxic)?


Friends of mine who lived in CA in the 80's said he was just an average radio jock back then.


----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How come he didn’t mention trump’s dog?
> 
> View attachment 4831633


I liked Bow Wow when she was lil' Bow Wow.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Just a coincidence.


Not at all. That type of content is the exact thing the fairness doctrine prevented. That show was started becausea of the legislations loss, it wouldn't have been possible before that. 

At the end of the day it was all part of the plan of the "right". Do away with the law(s) preventing you implementing you mind control media operations, brain wash the morons and have your way politically. 

It was a good read, pretty sly to recognize the gulabilty of the evangelical right and manipulate that for the benefit of the party. I understand now where they get their cult like blinders from.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> Just a coincidence.


Sarcasm font needed.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Almost half of Republicans would join Trump party: poll*
> Nearly half of Republicans say they would abandon the party as it is currently structured and join a new party if former President Trump was its leader, according to a new poll released Sunday.
> 
> A Suffolk University-USA Today poll found that 46 percent of Republicans said they would abandon the GOP and join the Trump party if the former president decided to create one. Only 27 percent said they would stay with the GOP, with the remainder indicating they would be undecided.
> ...


push back? = lie, cheat, steal, pandemic unleashed, The Big Lie..INSURRECTION. sounds about right. (no pun intended)

trumpers can call it what they wish, have an alternate everything but it's not okay and the rest of the world is laughing at these morons.


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 21, 2021)

printer said:


> *Almost half of Republicans would join Trump party: poll*
> Nearly half of Republicans say they would abandon the party as it is currently structured and join a new party if former President Trump was its leader, according to a new poll released Sunday.
> 
> A Suffolk University-USA Today poll found that 46 percent of Republicans said they would abandon the GOP and join the Trump party if the former president decided to create one. Only 27 percent said they would stay with the GOP, with the remainder indicating they would be undecided.
> ...


Trump already owns the Republican Party. His people are working to push that last 27% out, so they don't have to listen to them talk about facts, principles, the constitution and stuff.


----------



## printer (Feb 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sarcasm font needed.


Just a coincidence.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sarcasm font needed.


*Palm to face

My bad


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 21, 2021)

Oath Keeper claims she was VIP security at Trump rally before riot and says she met with Secret Service agents


A leader in an alleged Oath Keepers conspiracy in the US Capitol insurrection claims she was given a VIP pass to the pro-Trump rally on January 6, had met with Secret Service agents and was providing security for legislators and others, including in their march to the Capitol, according to a new...




www.cnn.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 21, 2021)

Disinformation Fuels A White Evangelical Movement. It Led 1 Virginia Pastor To Quit


Some evangelical circles have incubated and spread conspiracy theories for years. It's part of a movement called Christian nationalism that researchers call a threat to American democracy.




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> *Palm to face
> 
> My bad


We’ve all been there bud. Lol.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 21, 2021)

Religious extremism is bad.








‘It’s so unfair’: life on the streets of the French town branded as ‘lost to Islam’


Mayor of Paris suburb labelled an extremist centre says stoking division will not help his town




www.theguardian.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2021)

The remaining sane are being distilled out, leaving the residue of Trump, the slime behind, as the GOP descends into fascist madness. You can never let such people gain and hold power federally again, just look at what they are doing in the states where they have control. Donald left a half million dead and a fanatical racist base that is disconnected from reality and are a threat to American society and democracy. Donald is now proclaiming "ownership" of the republican party, that has become little more than a hoard of morons and the mentally ill. Donald could run for the GOP presidential nomination from a prison cell and get it, or at least be a king maker in jail.

This represents just the tip of the iceberg, plenty of people haven't got around to changing parties yet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pennsylvania Republican voters leave party in big numbers after Capitol attack, Trump impeachment (inquirer.com) 

*Almost 19,000 Pennsylvania voters have left the Republican Party since the Capitol attack*
*There are signs of a broader political shift under way, one that raises the prospect of a Republican primary electorate even friendlier to Trump and Trump-allied candidates.*

When Diane Tyson got her driver’s license renewed Jan. 5, a DMV clerk asked whether she wanted to make any changes to her voter registration. A lifelong Republican, Tyson once ran for local office near Reading. She decided to wait: Supporters of Donald Trump were set to descend on Washington the next day as Congress met to certify his election loss.

“I wanted to see if it would be as ugly as it turned out to be,” she said.

As upsetting as the deadly Jan. 6 Capitol attack was, Tyson, 68, said watching Pennsylvania congressmen vote to throw out their own state’s election results is what soured her on the GOP.

She changed her registration to independent on Jan. 7.

“I knew I could not be a Republican anymore,” she said. “I just can’t — it’s not who I am. The Republican Party has gone down a deep hole that I want no part of. I don’t want an ‘R’ after my name.”

About 19,000 Pennsylvanians have left the Republican Party since Jan 6. That’s a drop in the bucket for a state with more than 8.8 million registered voters, and almost 3.5 million Republicans. But it’s also an unusually high rate of defections: Almost two-thirds of the voters who have switched parties this year left the GOP, compared with a third or less typically.

And there are signs of a broader political shift underway. These are often longtime party loyalists, highly engaged voters who cast Republican primary ballots in low-profile, off-year elections, according to an Inquirer analysis of voter registration data. They haven’t changed their political ideologies, they said in interviews. But they’re registering as third-party or independent voters because they believe that their political home, now led by Trump, has changed around them.

That raises the prospect of a Republican primary electorate even friendlier to Trump and Trump-allied candidates — something that could have big implications for the party in competitive races for governor and U.S. Senate next year.

“Trumpism was a total turnoff to me,” said Michael Kocher, 38, of Spring Township in Berks County. “The cult of personality, the tribalism, it poisoned the Republican Party.”

“It’s not the Republican Party I know,” said Tom Mack, 70, of Yardley, a Republican since the late 1970s. “It’s drifted far away from my beliefs. … The only way I can be heard at this point is to join those who have decided to leave.”
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Four years of winning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Uh oh.










Trump suffers major defeat as Supreme Court rejects bid to shield his taxes from Manhattan prosecutor


Former President Donald Trump suffered a significant legal blow on Monday when the United States Supreme Court rejected his plea to keep his tax records away from prosecutors at the Manhattan District Attorney's Office.Manhattan DA Cy Vance has been investigating Trump for potential tax fraud...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2021)

*Just 17 Percent Of Trump Voters Think Biden Legitimately Elected*





Just 17 percent of Trump voters believe that Joe Biden was legitimately elected in 2020, according to new USA Today/Suffolk University polling.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2021)

Here are some good ideas for political reform, the Alaska model, looks interesting and already has had an effect in the senate with a republican vote to convict Trump in the impeachment trial.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Can America Get The Third Party It Wants?*





New polling shows a record number of Americans identify as Independent and favor a new political party. Nick Troiano of Unite America joins Morning Joe to discuss his recent column on why America doesn't have the third party it wants.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 22, 2021)

what he's done to us..?



ps. be careful with your 1099 from any UI state..mine said i got $20k from CO UI


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Just a reminder lol.










EXCLUSIVE: Newly Unsealed Court Docs Reveal Trump Family Involved in Bank Fraud With Russian…


Federal authorities already have information tying Donald Trump and his adult children Don Jr., Eric and Ivanka to a major financial crime…




thesternfacts.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

You can't fix stupid.










Conspiracy nuts think Bill Gates helped Biden generate 'synthetic snow' to make Texas look bad


The state of Texas is still dealing with the aftermath of a massive snow storm -- but many conspiracy theorists believe that it was all faked just to make the state look bad. As The Independent reports, several viral videos on social media sites including TikTok, Twitter, and Facebook have...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## mooray (Feb 22, 2021)

^^^Hahahaha that's awesome.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Tom Cotton: "Can to make a commitment on resources?" 

Garland: "I don't make commitments unless I know the facts first."

Cotton: "When we confirmed Bill Barr, he was able to make a commitment on resources. Why can't you do that now?"

Garland: "Because I'm not a liar"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

Cruz gets Mariachi Band at his house .... OLE’


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363667904479301632


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

Repubs ( RE-PUBES ) make this comically too easy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

*Tiffany pulls out of Lease at Trump 57th st. Building .... $7 mil goes poof. *

Trump’s coffers just got lighter .... goodbye coppertone , goodbye hair dye. 

In 2018, the iconic jewelry store agreed to sublease the 74,000-square-foot space on 6 E 57th St. while renovations were done at its Fifth Avenue headquarters.

Both Tiffany's headquarters and the temporary retail space sit at the foot of Trump Tower.

The store will move back to its original headquarters in mid-2022, leaving the Trump Organisation left with a five-story retail space to fill....... 5 story of now unfilled space . So much winning. 

There does not appear to be any political motivation behind Tiffany's move..... ummm ok.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Just 17 Percent Of Trump Voters Think Biden Legitimately Elected*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They believe other crazy chit. My in-laws believe cardinals are visiting relatives.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 22, 2021)

Dominion Sues MyPillow, CEO Mike Lindell Over Election Claims


The voting-machine maker’s lawsuit alleges defamation and seeks more than $1.3 billion in damages.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Dominion Sues MyPillow, CEO Mike Lindell Over Election Claims
> 
> 
> The voting-machine maker’s lawsuit alleges defamation and seeks more than $1.3 billion in damages.
> ...


Back to the meth pipe , you filthy animal.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Tiffany pulls out of Lease at Trump 57th st. Building .... $7 mil goes poof. *
> 
> Trump’s coffers just got lighter .... goodbye coppertone , goodbye hair dye.
> 
> ...


This is what I'm doing right the fuck now after reading that


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Back to the meth pipe , you filthy animal.


I think he was a crack head.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2021)

Gym Jordan won't be happy.










George Clooney to Produce Ohio State Abuse Scandal Docuseries


The star’s Smokehouse Pictures is teaming with Sports Illustrated Studios and 101 Studios for the project, based on an article by Jon Wertheim.




www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 22, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> They believe other crazy chit. My in-laws believe cardinals are visiting relatives.


People have always believed crazy shit, less today than in the past, but they were feed just one kind of bullshit, though it came in many flavors. Now a days we have the internet and any fool can become a publisher or any moron with a cellphone can become a YouTube video producer. Conspiracy theories abound and senseless incoherent bullshit pulled out of people's asses become "alternate facts". Getting rid of Trump alone caused over a 75% drop in disinformation on twitter and his public muzzling is having an effect, so will social media regulation and reform.

As for Cardinals, I don't have much to say, but tell your relatives it's nice to see a real Christian get the pope job and they should attend to his teachings! I expect he will visit Joe one day, with Joe being a mass going man and all. The pope was no fan of Trump, here's why, something else to share with religious Trump relatives, go through the check list with them!


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As for Cardinals


I love Cardinals
They're beautiful


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

That face you make when all those lawsuits begin to move forward .....


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love Cardinals
> They're beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4834586


Uncle Mike? why you looking at me like I'm guilty of something.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 22, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> That face you make when all those lawsuits begin to move forward .....
> 
> View attachment 4834605


Ugly motherfucker, right?
What the fuck is up with his eyebrows?
Does he die them also?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Ugly motherfucker, right?
> What the fuck is up with his eyebrows?
> Does he die them also?


What’s the difference ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2021)

Interesting theory that Stinky is a sock puppet lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 23, 2021)

*Trump's Attempts To Overturn Election Results Caused Politician To Leave GOP*





Arkansas State Senator Jim Hendren joins Morning Joe to discuss leaving the Republican Party and switching his affiliation to Independent due to the GOP's unwillingness to rein in former President Trump. The panel also discusses Joe Scarborough's new column on Trump and the GOP.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2021)

This should be interesting, will Biden hammer Stinkys daddy?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364268660026671105


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 23, 2021)

Spring is in the air, time to take out the trash.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363640883598491651


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Spring is in the air, time to take out the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363640883598491651


well I am guessing that this lady with the dark curly hair and glasses will be posting the entire thing eventually. Looks like the Trump cultist is not wearing a mask. Im guessing this is a special snowflake (Covington kid troll) in the making.


> When the bald guy comes in after a second he puts his mask on, and you see the old guy on the ground hurry up and sneak his on too while he is down.


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2021)

What an asshole for using a skating rink as the platform for expressing his political views. Some people just want to live life they did only four years ago.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2021)

*MyPillow CEO says boycotts have cost him $65M*
“I lost 20 retailers, and it’s cost me $65 million this year that I won’t get back, OK?” Lindell told Business Insider. “There’s your story. Print it right. Don’t try and twist this."

Dominion Voting Systems filed a $1.3 billion defamation lawsuit against Lindell on Monday for his repeated unfounded accusations that the company was involved in "stealing millions of votes" from Trump.








MyPillow CEO says boycotts have cost him $65M


MyPillow CEO Mike Lindell said Monday that he believes he will lose up to $65 million this year over retailers boycotting his business after he repeatedly made unsubstantiated claims…




thehill.com





Small price to pay for upholding democracy, don't you think?


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2021)

Republicans love freedom until it costs them money, then the gov't needs to step in.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love Cardinals
> They're beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4834586


I have one that likes to attack my truck when I leave it out. It lands on the wipers and poops. It might be relation.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 23, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I have one that likes to attack my truck when I leave it out. It lands on the wipers and poops. It might be relation.


Try living next to a huge Canada goose wintering ground- I've got literally *thousands* of them flying over my house twice a day, honking and pooping


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Republicans love freedom until it costs them money, then the gov't needs to step in.


"If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. If it stops moving, subsidize it." - Ronald Reagan on how business as usual in D.C. works.


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> "If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. If it stops moving, subsidize it." - Ronald Reagan on how business as usual in D.C. works.


Can you imagine if Obama said that?


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Spring is in the air, time to take out the trash.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363640883598491651


Yea, we're fucked as a Nation
Thanks Donald John Trump
Excellent job


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 23, 2021)

Is it really that hard to get rid of this bag of shit ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364243273355841537


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2021)

It's a real mind fuck for me, because Trump didn't create something out of nothing, he brought out something that already existed, in which case I mostly blame the people. However, it was something that was slowly trending towards death and maybe in 100 years it would have been mostly gone had we continued to suppress it, instead he's watered it and fed it and now it's grown, in which case, damn him to hell. Maybe it's both.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 23, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Is it really that hard to get rid of this bag of shit ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364243273355841537


Yes.

Because republicans are stupid.

Cruz had a 28% approval rating when he ran for reelection against Beto O'Rourke. It didn't matter. Republicans are so stupid that they'll vote for a guy that screws them over, lies to them, throws them under the bus and disrespects them just because he's a member of the GOP rather than say, "Fuck you!" and get rid of him to teach him and the party a lesson.

That's something democrats don't do. You piss us off, we vote you out. We don't care who or what takes your place, you're gone.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 23, 2021)

Rudy Giuliani spent days dodging voting firm’s $1.3 bn lawsuit: report


Process servers were reportedly met with locked doors and cars zooming away from them




www.yahoo.com






just like the Kraken lawyer, you can run but you can't hide. lmao.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 23, 2021)

I was around 12 and at the local county fair. I was standing beside an older fellow and we were looking up at the tree we were standing under at a flock of birds. A bird pooped and it landed right in the fella's mouth. He said if I hadn't had my mouth open that bird would have pooped right on my face. I about died laughing. This was back in the fifties.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 23, 2021)

*Guliani tried to do escape and evade from process server on behalf of Dominion Lawsuit ...... didn’t work. *

On Feb. 7, a pair of process servers and Giuliani got into an awkward standoff during a nasty winter storm. That morning, the doorman to the building waved to a Ford Explorer SUV parked down the street. Giuliani got in the passenger seat and closed the SUV door as a process server lunged forward with a bag full of documents.

“This is not the way it’s supposed to be done. You should have gone to my office,” Giuliani said, according to the account. The lawsuit was lodged between the SUV door.

The doorman got involved, jabbing his umbrella into the SUV door. The driver and doorman pulled the bag of legal documents, allowing Giuliani to close the SUV door. The process server left the bag in front of Giuliani’s building, which the doorman had locked yet again.

“These documents now belong to Giuliani,” the process server declared.

Building staff apparently didn’t agree. The process server saw a maintenance worker throw the bag of legal documents in a trash can on the street. They retrieved the legal documents and continued pursuing Giuliani.

For the next two days, the process server failed to intercept Giuliani at his office or apartment building. Staff at Giuliani’s office ignored messages to set up an appointment to hand off the suit.

At one point, his driver went through a red light while dodging the process server, according to the account. Finally, on Feb. 10, Giuliani’s assistant accepted service on his behalf.

Giuliani did not respond to an inquiry.

———


----------



## mooray (Feb 23, 2021)

Hahaha, I remember when I thought I could dodge problems like that. I was thirteen.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 24, 2021)

Waiting for this New Show ........ *Orange *is the New Black .


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 24, 2021)

Can't wait see his tv personality comeback attempt 


'Cooking with trump'


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 24, 2021)

Investors say Trump properties are worthless until his name is removed


Former President Donald Trump may never fully recommit to his business roots. Before taking office, Trump's name was synonymous with his gaudily luxurious brand, and it was an asset. But Trump's "human brand" is no longer "part of who he is," Robert Passikoff of the firm Brand Keys tells The...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 24, 2021)

Dominion's defamation lawsuit against Mike Lindell is "definitely" not its last, its CEO told CNBC.
Lindell, Sidney Powell, and Rudy Giuliani made baseless claims about Dominion's voting machines.
Asked whether the company would sue Fox News, John Poulos said Dominion was "*not ruling anyone out."*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 24, 2021)

Steve Bannon investigation gains steam as Manhattan prosecutors subpoena financial records - CNNPolitics 

*Steve Bannon investigation gains steam as Manhattan prosecutors subpoena financial records*

New York (CNN)The Manhattan district attorney's office has subpoenaed financial records related to Steve Bannon's crowd-funding border-wall effort, signaling that its criminal investigation into former President Donald Trump's chief strategist is advancing, according to people familiar with the matter.

Prosecutors sent the subpoenas after Trump pardoned Bannon in late January for federal conspiracy crimes tied to the southern border-wall project, making Bannon among the Trump world figures -- including the former president -- subjects of criminal investigations by Manhattan district attorney Cyrus Vance.

The grand jury subpoenas were sent to Wells Fargo, one of the financial institutions that handled some of the accounts used in the fundraising effort, and to GoFundMe, the crowdfunding platform where Bannon's project, "We Build the Wall," once operated, the people said.

The state grand jury investigation revives the possibility that Bannon, the conservative and outspoken political strategist, could face state criminal charges after shedding the federal case last month.

In addition to the criminal investigation, the New Jersey attorney general's office has launched a civil inquiry into We Build the Wall. In September, the New Jersey Division of Consumer Affairs subpoenaed We Build the Wall for documents seeking a wide range of records, according to court filings.

The move by Vance comes as he is investigating Trump and the Trump Organization for potential financial crimes, including insurance fraud and tax fraud, according to people familiar with the matter. Trump has called the investigation a witch hunt and fishing expedition.

Robert Costello, an attorney for Bannon, could not be reached for comment.

A spokesman for GoFundMe said the company "does not comment on or confirm requests for information from any law enforcement officials."

Spokesmen for Wells Fargo and the district attorney's office declined to comment.

A representative for the New Jersey attorney general told CNN, "The Division of Consumer Affairs neither confirms nor denies the existence or status of investigations."

The district attorney's investigation into Bannon's fundraising activities is focused, so far, on the same allegations of fraud brought by federal prosecutors, the people say.

Last summer, federal prosecutors with the US attorney's office in Manhattan announced charges against Bannon and three other men alleging they defrauded donors in the border wall effort that raised more than $25 million.

Prosecutors alleged Bannon diverted more than $1 million to pay a co-conspirator and cover hundreds of thousands of dollars in personal expenses. They alleged the victims, including some in New York, were falsely told that all the money donated would go toward the construction effort.

Bannon pleaded not guilty to the federal charges. Following his arraignment, Bannon said, "This entire fiasco is to stop people who want to build the wall."

Of the four men charged, Bannon was the only one pardoned. Federal prosecutors are still pursuing criminal charges against the others, who have all pleaded not guilty.

Federal prosecutors have not addressed Bannon's pardon and it isn't clear if they are going to challenge it.
In some situations, the district attorney's office could enter into an information-sharing agreement to obtain grand jury material collected during the federal investigation. There's no indication that such an arrangement has been reached.
Vance has brought charges before when there were concerns about a pardon.

In 2019 Vance announced a 16-count indictment charging Paul Manafort, Trump's former campaign chairman, with state crimes just hours after he was sentenced on federal fraud charges. Manafort was pardoned by Trump late last year. Earlier this month, a state appeals court threw out the state charges on double jeopardy grounds.

Potential charges against Bannon would not face the same legal challenge since Bannon was charged with federal crimes but was not convicted, lawyers tell CNN.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love Cardinals
> They're beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4834586











Pennsylvania man snaps picture of rare half-male, half-female cardinal


Known as a bilateral gynandromorph, longtime birder Jamie Hill described it as "a bird divided right down the middle, half male and half female."




www.yahoo.com


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 24, 2021)

trump speaks too much


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Investors say Trump properties are worthless until his name is removed
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump may never fully recommit to his business roots. Before taking office, Trump's name was synonymous with his gaudily luxurious brand, and it was an asset. But Trump's "human brand" is no longer "part of who he is," Robert Passikoff of the firm Brand Keys tells The...
> ...


Am I happy or sad?
Mostly sad
No joy, none really at all even though I wish the Trumps never existed
I just hate to see a fellow Human being destroy themselves or fail


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I just hate to see a fellow Human being destroy themselves or fail


I don’t either.

It doesn’t bother me that it could potentially happen to trump and his larvae though because I see them as inhuman.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Am I happy or sad?
> Mostly sad
> No joy, none really at all even though I wish the Trumps never existed
> I just hate to see a fellow Human being destroy themselves or fail


i'm quite happy and want to see a massive flame-out of the trump name/brand. 

i'd like the phrase Benedict Arnold to be replaed by Benedict Donald.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 25, 2021)

*Trump Returns to Tighten Tiny Grip on Republican Party*


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm quite happy and want to see a massive flame-out of the trump name/brand.
> 
> i'd like the phrase Benedict Arnold to be replaed by Benedict Donald.


 Donny, Jr, Eric, Ivanka, all the Trumps are traitors. Perhaps we can dispense with the first name. Trump family name is now synonymous with traitor.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2021)

You have the first American "Royal family" here folks, looks dynastic to me!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPAC’s “Golden Calf” Trump statue is a perfect metaphor for the state of the Republican Party - Vox

*This golden statue of Trump at CPAC is a perfect metaphor for the state of the GOP*
Apparently CPAC attendees missed the part of the Bible about the Golden Calf.



The Golden Calf is one of the most famous stories in the Old Testament. The Israelites, newly freed from Egyptian slavery, have a crisis of faith while God is speaking with Moses on Mount Sinai. They melt down the golden jewelry to construct a physical god — a statue in the shape of a calf — to worship in place of their abstract, invisible deity. It’s a story about the allure of idolatry, how easy it is to abandon one’s commitments to principle in favor of shiny, easy falsehoods.

This biblical tale trended on Twitter in the US Friday morning because of the following video, filmed on the first day of the 2021 Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC). Someone involved in the conference constructed a golden statue — not of a calf, but of Trump — and wheeled it out to cheers from conference attendees. “That is so cool,” one of the onlookers says.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365109969490567169
There are so many reasons why this is a perfect metaphor for the state of the GOP after the Trump presidency.

The party sacrificed its commitment to political principles, including previously cherished ideals like free trade, on the altar of Trumpism. White evangelicals abandoned their alleged commitments to godliness in public servants and embraced a man accused of serial sexual assault who had an affair with a porn star and paid her hush money to cover it up. Conservatism, once seen as a high-minded intellectual tradition, became undeniably base and degraded in the Trump years.

But above all else, the statue points to the way in which the GOP remains the party of Trump even after his presidency — gaudy golden aesthetic and all. The party’s base is so committed to the former president that they construct idols of him, literally, to stand up at their premier political conference.

The party leadership understands that, of course. It’s why the vast bulk of the GOP Senate caucus embraced flimsy constitutional rationales for acquitting Trump in the most recent impeachment trial, despite clear evidence that he incited the January 6 riot at the US Capitol that threatened their lives. They are too afraid of their own voters to turn on Trump, and so have no choice but to embrace him — despite knowing how much of a threat he poses to their party and American democracy.

Trump’s hold is so powerful, in fact, that even his children are now considered leading possibilities for the 2024 GOP nomination — despite the complete lack of relevant qualifications.

A recent poll found that Donald Trump Jr. was one of the most popular choices for the 2024 nomination, doing better than Sens. Ted Cruz and Josh Hawley combined. On Fox News Thursday night, former GOP House member and Trump chief of staff Mark Meadows openly proclaimed that it’s still Trump’s party — either Donald, Donald Jr.’s, or Ivanka’s. “We will see the start of planning for the next administration and I can tell you — the people that are at the top of that list, all of them have Trump as their last name,” he says.

In the Bible, the Golden Calf story ends with a furious Moses destroying the idol — dumping its ashes into water and forcing the Israelites to drink it as punishment. In theory, the voters in 2020 could have been the party’s Moses, the loss of the White House and the Senate their bitter ashwater.

And yet, here they are, still building idols of a false god.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have the first American "Royal family" here folks, looks dynastic to me!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> CPAC’s “Golden Calf” Trump statue is a perfect metaphor for the state of the Republican Party - Vox
> 
> ...


WTF?

Don Jr. might be in the cell next to his old man by 2024.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And yet, here they are, still building idols of a false god.


Of that mother-fucking sub-human, of all people
That POS is their goal/highest standard/aspiration/inspiration?
Jesus fucking Christ
What has this Nation become?
We're fucked, no doubt about it in my mind when almost half of the population still support Trump


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Of that mother-fucking sub-human, of all people
> That POS is their goal/highest standard/aspiration/inspiration?
> Jesus fucking Christ
> What has this Nation become?


Not far from Brawndo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Of that mother-fucking sub-human, of all people
> That POS is their goal/highest standard/aspiration/inspiration?
> Jesus fucking Christ
> What has this Nation become?
> We're fucked, no doubt about it in my mind when almost half of the population still support Trump


There's fewer now than there was before and the stupid pricks are headed for the mother of all divisions. All these clowns are just trying to suck the base's ass until Donald is removed from the scene, they are counting on it more than you, Mitch is just quietly taking his time until the hammer falls on Trump. The republican party has lost millions of supporters since the election and more after the capital sacking, just keep them out of power and keep hammering away at the foundations of their power with HR-1, media reform and criminal investigations.

Joe is doing a great job and it looks like he will have covid largely under control by fall. They are wasting no time and will soon have more done for the country than the republicans did in the past 4 years and we are less than 40 days into his administration. I'd say for now at least the democrats are a hugely positive force in America and the only viable political option for a patriot. If ya wanna save yer country climb on board and work for Joe and his agenda, the fight ain't over yet, but you've got a good start on winning the war. You've got not just the right cause on your side, but almost all of the compassionate people with brains in the country. They don't have too many brains on the republican side, or spines to carry them on, soon they won't have much money either.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 26, 2021)

*DUMBFUCK Cruz on stage .... joking about Cancun , masks , AOC .
Super Spreader clusterfuck. I copied Angel of Death so he can attend. 





*


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365469256683520000


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *DUMBFUCK Cruz on stage .... joking about Cancun , masks , AOC .
> Super Spreader clusterfuck. I copied Angel of Death so he can attend.
> 
> 
> ...


the Angel of Death was a nice touch, Budz..wish i though of it first

I've renamed CPAC:

Confederate Political Action Committee


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365469256683520000


"This isn't The Onion, this is real life." Well said, Erin Burnett.
Edit: she's good to look at, too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

*Liberal And Conservative Agree: Modern GOP Isn't Salvageable*





As CPAC kicks off as a celebration of all things Trump, Caroline Randall Williams and Bill Kristol join MSNBC's Brian Williams to discuss whether they think the GOP is salvageable.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *DUMBFUCK Cruz on stage .... joking about Cancun , masks , AOC .
> Super Spreader clusterfuck. I copied Angel of Death so he can attend.
> 
> 
> ...


"Snot az nice as Cangcoon."
Edit: fuck needs to work on his delivery and get some real comedy writers.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Liberal And Conservative Agree: Modern GOP Isn't Salvageable*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck is the point of Conservatism?
To exploit/manipulate for their own gain?
No progress?
Fuck them
This guy got it right/fucking Stalin ruined it


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> "Snot az nice as Cangcoon."
> Edit: fuck needs to work on his delivery and get some real comedy writers.


did you see who was in the audience? first, they uber darkened so when the cameras panned the room they hoped we wouldn't notice that everyone had blue hair attached to a oxygen tank with tubing.

good thing smoking's not allowed inside anymore.

jesus christ! haven't they heard of the Inogen?

that's the one i'm going to get someday but in stoner black.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

does anyone know what Don Jr. is on? he's literally going to screw himself into the floor.


----------



## mooray (Feb 27, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> What the fuck is the point of Conservatism?
> To exploit/manipulate for their own gain?
> No progress?
> Fuck them
> This guy got it right/fucking Stalin ruined it


Proper conservatism would mean protecting the environment, supporting gay rights and all rights as an extension of supporting the constitution over personal belief(i.e. religion), spending less across all categories and spending should be smarter, social growth can be at any rate as it's supported by personal rights/freedom, but economic growth is strongest when slower and measured. What we see now is basically zero percent conservatism. To be a republican today is to basically be an opportunist pos. Proper conservatives and proper liberals are actually very close to each other and for the most part it comes down to money, arguing mostly about how much to spend on something, but socially, they're near identical because the constitution demands it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

Really enjoyed the CPAC keynote address by the BEER, BBQ, FREEDOM guy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone know what Don Jr. is on? he's literally going to screw himself into the floor.


Don Sr. might have turned him onto those steroids.


----------



## Jimdamick (Feb 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> Proper conservatism would mean protecting the environment, supporting gay rights and all rights as an extension of supporting the constitution over personal belief(i.e. religion), spending less across all categories and spending should be smarter, social growth can be at any rate as it's supported by personal rights/freedom, but economic growth is strongest when slower and measured. What we see now is basically zero percent conservatism. To be a republican today is to basically be an opportunist pos. Proper conservatives and proper liberals are actually very close to each other and for the most part it comes down to money, arguing mostly about how much to spend on something, but socially, they're near identical because the constitution demands it.


A very wise comment/response
Thank you


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

okay..these people are officially out of their minds.



what's with the fairy wand? why is his tie so short?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

Dumb people have always existed and we have more than our share. But now they have a political party of their own.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Really enjoyed the CPAC keynote address by the BEER, BBQ, FREEDOM guy.


i'm waiting for MyPillow guy.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dumb people have always existed and we have more than our share. But now they have a political party of their own.


subbed.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dumb people have always existed and we have more than our share. But now they have a political party of their own.


why do i feel like this is you at work with that trumplicant bitch?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dumb people have always existed and we have more than our share. But now they have a political party of their own.


Donald is a real moron magnet, they can "identify" with Donald I guess. He speaks most clearly for them and can say the nasty and hateful things they can't, in a way they can act vicariously through Donald, he is their proxy.

He kinda reminds me of the "skin of evil" episode on startrek, except the evil is more than skin deep with the Trumpers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is a real moron magnet, they can "identify" with Donald I guess. He speaks most clearly for them and can say the nasty and hateful things they can't, in a way they can act vicariously through Donald, he is their proxy.
> 
> He kinda reminds me of the "skin of evil" episode on startrek, except the evil is more than skin deep with the Trumpers.


Tasha Yar never should have taken that role in the dreadful sitcom "Key West". At least they threw her a couple of bones.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does anyone know what Don Jr. is on? he's literally going to screw himself into the floor.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


lol that looks like Giuliani..i swear Don Jr..how do you not have a heart attack afterall he's 43 and his lady love 51..koo koo a choo, Don Jr.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


I dunno about coke. Prolly steroids and adderall


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> lol that looks like Giuliani..i swear Don Jr..how do you not have a heart attack afterall he's 43 and his lady love 51..koo koo a choo, Don Jr.


But she's fucking gross as hell. Nightmare stuff.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald is a real moron magnet, they can "identify" with Donald I guess. He speaks most clearly for them and can say the nasty and hateful things they can't, in a way they can act vicariously through Donald, he is their proxy.
> 
> He kinda reminds me of the "skin of evil" episode on startrek, except the evil is more than skin deep with the Trumpers.


it's as simple as he can, will do and say anything which is what that group wants- basically everything someone left leaning doesn't want or would be horrified but they wouldn't be horrified, because they are horrific people.

the suffering of others is desired.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I dunno about coke. Prolly steroids and adderall


that seems like a shitload of adderall and steroids for the rage effect.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

i'm thinking of a Glock does anyone have suggestions other than that for me?


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But she's fucking gross as hell. Nightmare stuff.


and Newsom tapped that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

Turns Out That Pardon Wasn’t The Get Out Of Jail Card Bannon Was Banking On | Above the Law 

*Turns Out That Pardon Wasn’t The Get Out Of Jail Card Bannon Was Banking On*
*Just when he thought he was out, they pull him back in.*

Pour one out for Old Three Shirts. Fresh off reports from CNN that New York state prosecutors are also investigating Stephen Bannon for his role in a scam to crowdfund a border wall, the feds have told U.S. District Judge Analisa Torres that they’re not ready to let the defendant go just yet irrespective of his presidential pardon.

In a letter to the court yesterday, the acting U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York argued that Bannon’s 11th hour reprieve may eliminate the punishment, but doesn’t magic away the indictment or the evidence against him. Particularly since he didn’t bother to secure a pardon for his alleged co-conspirators and may be called to testify in the case against them.

“The fact that Bannon was pardoned does not extinguish the fact that a grand jury found probable cause to believe that he committed the offenses set forth in the Indictment, nor does it undercut the evidence of his involvement therein which the Government expects to elicit as part of its presentation at trial,” the government writes. “Were the Court to dismiss the Indictment against Bannon, it could have a broader effect than the pardon itself, among other things potentially relieving Bannon of certain consequences not covered by the pardon.”

The U.S. Attorney is also demanding that Bannon’s lawyers docket the _ex parte_ letter they sent to Judge Torres last week asking that their client be removed from the case.

“Bannon’s counsel submitted the letter to the Court by email—and therefore effectively under seal—because, in his view, ‘Bannon should no longer be a defendant in the case.'” they wrote. “However, until the defendant is administratively terminated, he remains a named defendant and more important, Bannon’s status in the case is not a basis to make his submission under seal.”

What are the odds that any of this would be happening if Bill Barr had succeeded in Saturday Night Massacring Jay Clayton into the top job at SDNY? (That’s a joke, the answer is ZERO.)

So, to summarize: Steve Bannon faces no jeopardy in federal court, but will still have to pay to defend himself there; Cy Vance is pawing through his financial records as we speak; and Bannon might well escape Otisville only to wind up in Rikers.

Well played, good sir!


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Turns Out That Pardon Wasn’t The Get Out Of Jail Card Bannon Was Banking On | Above the Law
> 
> *Turns Out That Pardon Wasn’t The Get Out Of Jail Card Bannon Was Banking On*
> *Just when he thought he was out, they pull him back in.*
> ...


Trump wanted a library but i have a feeling it may be a wing in Otisville for him and his buddies..they'd probably separate them though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

Trump 'Thinks He's a God,' CPAC Packed With Cult Followers, Michael Cohen Says (newsweek.com) 

*Trump 'Thinks He's a God,' CPAC Packed With Cult Followers, Michael Cohen Says*

Former personal attorney to Donald Trump, Michael Cohen, said the ex-president believes "he's a God" after CPAC organizers installed a golden statue of him at the conservative conference.

The longtime fixer for Trump said the "stupid-looking pagan idol of Donald" at the Conservative Political Action Conference this weekend in Orlando, Florida, will offer the former president a brief respite from an onslaught of investigations. Cohen told MSNBC's Ali Velshi Saturday morning that Trump "may be crazy but he's not stupid," saying his ex-confidant realizes the pressure of pending litigation directed against him and his real estate organization. Cohen said Trump needs adulation and screaming supporters in the way most humans need oxygen to breathe.

The artist behind the golden Trump statue, Tommy Zegan, told _Politico Playbook_ it was actually "made in Mexico," which prompted immediate social media ridicule.

Cohen said that publicly Trump will "pretend he's invincible," but the former president is incredibly nervous about ongoing investigations from the Manhattan District Attorney and others.

"He really enjoys the cheers of the crowd. Now it's even more interesting because of the artist that produced that gold Donald," Cohen said Saturday, reacting to photographs showing hundreds of CPAC attendees posing alongside a golden Trump statue. "Now, he actually thinks he's a god, like a pagan god, people are lining up down the hallway in order to take a photo with a stupid-looking pagan idol of Donald.

"You will get a packed CPAC house of people that will come there simply to take a photo with the pagan Donald or to see him speak and to continue to spread these horrific sort of comments which he's been doing now for more than 5 years," Cohen said, describing the former president's behavior as "sociopathic."

Cohen first started working as an attorney for the Trump Organization in 2006, 10 years before his first presidential campaign. Cohen was sentenced to three years in federal prison in 2018 after pleading guilty to lying to Congress, financial crimes and campaign finance violations during his tenure as the president's fixer. He was released last July and is serving out the remainder of his sentence in home confinement through November 22, 2021.

The group Look Ahead America installed the art piece depicting Trump inside the CPAC exhibition space as the former president prepares to deliver his first big post-presidency speech there Sunday. Cohen said Trump is reveling in CPAC's decision to make him the face of the party's future despite his ties to the January 6 Capitol attacks and his continued denial he lost the November election to President Joe Biden.

"The [GOP] had a chance to move forward after 1/6, but Republican voters want Trump," said Tim Miller, a former GOP strategist who has left the party, in an interview published Friday in _USA Today_. "And rather than try to counter that, Republicans have chosen submission and erected a Trump golden idol."

Indeed what many have described as a GOP civil war since the Capitol riot barely registers in the event's speaker lineup, with prominent Republican critics of the former president largely absent, in some cases despite appearing often at the event in years past.

MSNBC host Velshi and Cohen shared a laugh after Velshi described CPAC as "a gathering of a bunch of people who say crazy things."

Cohen commended New York Attorney General Letitia James, Manhattan District Attorney Cyrus Vance and high-profile litigator Mark Pomerantz for their efforts to seek justice against Trump, who has evaded prosecution "his entire life."

"There's a whole slew of litigation pending against him, and he actually hates being involved in litigation when he's the defendant, he hates it, Cohen said. "He basically loses every single case that he's a defendant in because he lies and you can't get him to sit for a deposition because his lawyers won't allow it because it will be filled with untruths."

_Newsweek_ reached out to representatives for Trump and Cohen Saturday morning for additional remarks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 27, 2021)

Many people seem to think Donald has some sort of magic force field around him that will protect him from the law and prison, nope. To many the thought of an ex-president in prison is inconceivable and that things will be hard to prove etc. Lots of people have gone to prison for far less and with far less evidence and Donald will be no exception, once he goes down the first time the rest will be easier to deal with. Personally I can't see him lasting until the end of March before someone indicts him, either the state of NY or the SDNY over individual #1, or even Georgia for election crimes, it doesn't take that long to prepare such a case for indictment.

I figure once Donald is convicted the first time the political winds on the right will begin to shift a bit and as his legal problems and convictions mount they will shift more. Many are waiting for Donald to "go away" as in prison before making any moves in the republican party. There should be a parade of scandal and trials this spring and summer as Trump, his business, family, cronies and suckers are brought to justice and new scandals come to light. Donald can spew at CPAC for the conmen, fascists and suckers, but he's going to prison and the republicans are going to political Hell.

Meanwhile Joe and the democrats are moving forward on legislation and policy to level the playing field, solve problems and improve the country. Others will continue to organize, Trump and Trumpism have left hundreds of liberal democratic grass roots organizations in their wake, many women have become politically active. There appears to be an assault on the domestic disinformation system building, with regulatory and with civil lawsuits and much talk of media regulation. By providing good responsible government and calming social divisions Joe can win in the long run. He appears to have made a good start on covid and the situation should be much improved in a few months with vaccines and good public health policy.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 28, 2021)

No shock from me , but sometimes the blatant nazism can’t be denied.
FUCK DAS *GOP* .... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365417507788627971


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

If ya wanna piss on Rush's grave you'll have to go to St. Louis, but first it must be found! Here is a job for those online sleuths and a future piss on Rush website. I wonder if they buried him with that medal of freedom? I Don't imagine Donald attended. I wonder what kind of "ceremony" they had, doesn't sound like a "Christian" burial! 

Rush Limbaugh buried in private cemetery in St. Louis (yahoo.com)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Rush Limbaugh buried in private cemetery in St. Louis*
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Rush Limbaugh
ST. LOUIS (AP) — Conservative talk radio host Rush Limbaugh has been buried in a private cemetery in St. Louis, his family announced Friday.

Limbaugh's widow, Kathryn, and his family said a private ceremony with close family and friends was held Wednesday, but they did not say where he was buried.

The family said additional celebrations of Limbaugh's life are planned in the future, both virtually and in his hometown of Cape Girardeau, Missouri, The Southeast Missourian reported.

Limbaugh died Feb. 17, a year after announcing he had lung cancer.
The fiery Limbaugh was a leading voice of the Republican party and conservative movement for decades with a daily radio show that was broadcast on more than 600 U.S. stations for more than 30 years.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 28, 2021)

Only the finest people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

*CPAC should stand for, Criminal Political Action Committee*, since there are plenty of future and past felons in attendance. They are more like a criminal gang than a political party, or more accurately a collection of conmen, racist fascists, suckers and idiots.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPAC 2021 – live: Roger Stone dances to pro-Trump rap as Kristi Noem and Mike Pompeo woo party faithful (yahoo.com)

*CPAC 2021 – live: Roger Stone dances to pro-Trump rap as Kristi Noem and Mike Pompeo woo party faithful*

(Getty Images)

The Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) enters its third day in Orlando, Florida, with attendees gearing up for the culmination on Sunday when it is rumored Donald Trump will announce a 2024 presidential run.

Described as “Woodstock for election liars” by CNN anchor Anderson Cooper, Joe Biden has said he will not be paying attention to the four-day gathering.

On Saturday morning, Republican senator Marco Rubio’s scheduled speech was cancelled just minutes before he was scheduled to take the stage. He later said it was due to an “unexpected family issue”.

Former secretary of state Mike Pompeo promised to “let it rip” in his speech now that he is no longer a diplomat, accusing Democrats of wanting to gut military spending and trade “army green for AOC green”.

It came after a Friday evening speech in which Donald Trump Jr took to the stage with much bombast, introduced by his girlfriend Kimberly Guilfoyle, and took potshots at a number of popular targets of the day, from the media to Democrats to traditional Republicans - and also promoted his father’s big election lie by falsely suggesting Mr Biden received fewer than 80 million votes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365722302084743171


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

Twitter Reacts to Roger Stone Dancing to 'Trump Won' Election Rap Song Outside CPAC (newsweek.com) 

*Twitter Reacts to Roger Stone Dancing to 'Trump Won' Election Rap Song Outside CPAC*

Twitter reacted with confusion and amusement to a video of Roger Stone dancing outside of the Conservative Political Action Committee (CPAC) in Orlando, Florida on Saturday, as an unidentified hip-hop artist rapped about former President Donald Trump winning the 2020 election.

The rapper and Stone were filmed by several people performing in front of a monster truck parked outside the venue that featured Trump's face photoshopped onto Sylvester Stallone's body from the _Rambo_ movie, against an American flag backdrop.

"Trump 2021, yeah he had it in the bag. I just got a call from General Flynn, yeah he told me the facts. Democrats you gonna tell me how you feelin' about that," the rapper sung. "Who won. Trump won. Who Won. Trump Won! Watermark the baddest, 45 the chosen one."

"Fed did a sweep. Patriots be pulling up, knocking on the Capitol," the lyrics continued.

Twitter users quickly shared their reactions to Stone dancing.

International TV host Tatjana Pasalic tweeted: "There are no words."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Twitter Reacts to Roger Stone Dancing to 'Trump Won' Election Rap Song Outside CPAC (newsweek.com)
> 
> *Twitter Reacts to Roger Stone Dancing to 'Trump Won' Election Rap Song Outside CPAC*
> 
> ...


Someone should bar the doors tonight when trump is speaking and light the fucking place on fire like in Inglorious Bastards.

That’s how you make America great again.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Someone should bar the doors tonight when trump is speaking and light the fucking place on fire like in Inglorious Bastards.
> 
> That’s how you make America great again.


that scene was called German Night.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Someone should bar the doors tonight when trump is speaking and light the fucking place on fire like in Inglorious Bastards.
> 
> That’s how you make America great again.


Too bad it isn't an open carry event (they never are), all ya would have to do is turn the lights off and throw a pack of firecrackers on the floor before exiting.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

i'm taking squares for what time he hugs his gold statue..i already have 'as soon as he sees it' square.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too bad is isn't an open carry event (they never are), all ya would have to do is turn the lights off and throw a pack of firecrackers on the floor before exiting.


and those babies whip like a frisbee.


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365722302084743171


Stone can't keep his hand out of his front pocket.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 28, 2021)

Things made in America are getting too expensive for republicans too I guess. Good thing trump never finished the wall, the statue might not have made it from Mexico.









Artist behind golden Trump statue at CPAC says he made it in Mexico


The artist behind the golden statue of former President Trump at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) this weekend said that it was made in Mexico. Artist Tommy Zegan, who lives…



thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> Stone can't keep his hand out of his front pocket.


i've got something in my pocket that belongs across my face..i keep it very close to me in the most convenient place..i'm sure you wouldn't guess it for a long, long long long while- i take it out and put it on- it's a GREAT BIG BROWNIE SMILE!

they didn't do this in 2021..i missed them.



those Tags look like TandyKakes to me they don't break that way.


----------



## topcat (Feb 28, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Things made in America are getting too expensive for republicans too I guess. Good thing trump never finished the wall, the statue might not have made it from Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks more like Bart Simpson. Aye Chihuahua.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 28, 2021)

the Goya guy makes me want to wretch

excitement is building..what time will he be here?


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> the Goya guy makes me want to wretch
> 
> excitement is building..what time will he be here?


I won't be buying Goya stuff unless that dude is gone.

Him as CEO saying Trump is still POTUS crosses a big bright line for me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

Their movement depends on a single personality, no Donald, and they will scatter and eat themselves alive. It will be like the end of The Lord of the Rings when they tossed the ring into the crack of doom and slew Sauron, the trolls and orcs will go mad and run amuck without purpose. Once Donald is indicted and convicted, what will become of them? It will be a mad scramble of cutthroat conmen to ride Donald's wild elephant and more division within the criminal fascist gang that was once the republican party.

Stalin once said, "No man, no problem", he would "liquidate" them, but imprisoning them works too, Donald needs a muzzle and Mitch is eager to see it applied, the longer Donald runs around loose, the more time he has to reap his revenge on the republicans. Donald will use up the GOP like a roll of toilet paper and wipe his ass with them before going to prison and silence.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cassidy: If we idolize one person, we lose*

*GOP senator says Republicans will not be successful in 2022 and 2024 elections if the party focuses on Trump*
*Analysis: Why the GOP is the party of resistance*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

I bet Donald tries to make his CPAC speech political and claim his mounting legal problems are political revenge, like something he might pull off himself, if he could. Donald's trouble is judges hear cases based on evidence and juries convict by unanimous vote, in NY! If his fans have an issue, they can take it up with the judge and jury and I'm sure many will, the death threats will get Donald maximum security time.  

Donald is going down, his post presidency political career will be a short one, soon all of his attention will be absorbed by one thing, staying out of prison.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Their movement depends on a single personality, no Donald, and they will scatter and eat themselves alive.


Im starting to think the best situation for Democrats now is trump staying out of prison and living a long life.

*_it fuckin hurt like hell saying that. _



DIY-HP-LED said:


> It will be like the end of The Lord of the Rings when they tossed the ring into the crack of doom and slew Sauron, the trolls and orcs will go mad and run amuck without purpose.


Spoiler Alert!



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once Donald is indicted and convicted, what will become of them? It will be a mad scramble of cutthroat conmen to ride Donald's wild elephant and more division within the criminal fascist gang that was once the republican party.
> 
> Stalin once said, "No man, no problem", he would "liquidate" them, but imprisoning them works too, Donald needs a muzzle and Mitch is eager to see it applied, the longer Donald runs around loose, the more time he has to reap his revenge on the republicans. Donald will use up the GOP like a roll of toilet paper and wipe his ass with them before going to prison and silence.


I thoroughly enjoy watching those Republican fucks wallowing in their own shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Feb 28, 2021)

Cruz and Hawley are top notch lawyers, both are ivy league and clerked for the SCOTUS, they know how the legal system works and both know Donald ain't gonna be around for very long, that's why they have their lips stuck to his ass. The republican party drove anybody with a brain and conscience out as RINOs and are reduced to a deplorable state both morally and in numbers. The base love Donald, he is the chief of their white tribe and speaks for them in a way they can't, because they would be fired from their jobs if they did!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump at CPAC: Why Hawley, Cruz & Others Continue to Sing Trump's Praises? It's All About the Base*





Donald Trump is one of the biggest political losers in our nation's history: he lost the House, the Senate, the White House and America's respectability around the world. Yet Hawley, Cruz and the others continue to sing his praises. Here's why . . .


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 28, 2021)

Stinky claims his Gab account was hacked, I'm not sure about that, sounds like him to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

*Trump Makes First Post-White House Speech At CPAC *





The Morning Joe panel recaps this weekend's Conservative Political Action Conference event in Orlando, Florida, which featured former President Trump's first public remarks since leaving office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

Garland confirmation advances out of committee - CNNPolitics 

*Garland confirmation advances out of committee, setting up floor vote*

(CNN)The Senate Judiciary Committee voted on Monday to advance President Joe Biden's nomination of Judge Merrick Garland for attorney general, setting up his confirmation before the full Senate.

The vote was 15 to 7 with all Democratic senators and four Republicans in favor of the nominee.

Garland, the former chief judge of the US Court of Appeals for the DC Circuit, has been praised by members of both parties for his intellect and integrity. He pledged in his nomination hearing last month to "fend off any effort by anyone" to politically influence the Justice Department's investigations, and that his first priority would be to fully prosecute the "heinous" crimes committed in the attack on the US Capitol on January 6.

"He's a man of extraordinary qualifications," said Illinois Democratic Sen. Dick Durbin, the Judiciary Committee's chairman, on Monday. "His life has been dedicated to public service and advancing values that are vital to the Justice Department's functioning, integrity, independence, fidelity to the rule of law, and a commitment to equal justice for all."
Garland will face politically charged questions at the Justice Department, including how to handle a federal probe into Biden's son Hunter Biden and whether the DOJ should wade into former President Donald Trump's role in the riot at the Capitol. Garland also said in his hearing that he didn't have "any reason to think" that special counsel John Durham "should not remain in place" to complete his investigation of the FBI's Russia probe.

Garland also said he had not spoken to the President about his son's case. Federal investigators in Delaware have been examining multiple financial issues, including whether Hunter Biden violated tax and money laundering laws in business dealings in foreign countries.

"The President made abundantly clear in every public statement before and after my nomination that decisions about investigations and prosecutions will be left to the Justice Department," said Garland. "That was the reason that I was willing to take on this job."

Iowa Sen. Chuck Grassley, the top Republican on the Judiciary Committee, supported Garland, calling him an "honorable man" with a "big job" ahead of him to uphold the integrity of the department.

"It'll be up to him to keep the Justice Department from turning into the social justice department," said Grassley. "I take him at his word that this is not what he wants."

In March 2016, then-President Barack Obama nominated Garland to serve as a justice on the Supreme Court. Senate Republicans blocked his nomination, claiming that the public should vote for the next president to decide the lifelong appointment. Yet in September 2020, then-President Donald Trump nominated Judge Amy Coney Barrett to the Supreme Court and on October 26, about a week before Election Day, she was confirmed by the Republican-controlled Senate.
Before becoming a judge, Garland served under President Bill Clinton's Deputy Attorney General Jamie Gorelick and led the Justice Department investigation into the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing.

Garland said at his hearing that the current threat from White supremacists is a "more dangerous period than we faced at that time." He also gave a brief, yet emotional, anecdote in response to a question about his family history in confronting hate and discrimination. Garland fought back tears as he explained why leading the Justice Department was important to him.

"I come from a family where my grandparents fled anti-Semitism and persecution," said Garland. "The country took us in and protected us. I feel an obligation to the country to pay back."


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2021)

*Far-Right Platform Gab Has Been Hacked—Including Private Data*
On Sunday night the WikiLeaks-style group Distributed Denial of Secrets is revealing what it calls GabLeaks, a collection of more than 70 gigabytes of Gab data representing more than 40 million posts. DDoSecrets says a hacktivist who self-identifies as "JaXpArO and My Little Anonymous Revival Project" siphoned that data out of Gab's backend databases in an effort to expose the platform's largely right-wing users. 

DDoSecrets cofounder Emma Best says that the hacked data includes not only all of Gab's public posts and profiles—with the exception of any photos or videos uploaded to the site—but also private group and private individual account posts and messages, as well as user passwords and group passwords. "It contains pretty much everything on Gab, including user data and private posts, everything someone needs to run a nearly complete analysis on Gab users and content," Best wrote in a text message interview with WIRED. "It's another gold mine of research for people looking at militias, neo-Nazis, the far right, QAnon, and everything surrounding January 6."

DDoSecrets says it's not publicly releasing the data due to its sensitivity and the vast amounts of private information it contains. Instead the group says it will selectively share it with journalists, social scientists, and researchers. 

Among the users whose hashed passwords appeared to be included in the data were those for Donald Trump, Republican congresswoman and QAnon-conspiracy theorist Marjorie Taylor Greene, MyPillow CEO and election-conspiracy theorist Mike Lindell, and disinformation-spouting radio host Alex Jones. 








Far-Right Platform Gab Has Been Hacked—Including Private Data


The transparency group DDoSecrets says it will make the 70 GB of passwords, private posts, and more available to researchers, journalists, and social scientists.




www.wired.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Far-Right Platform Gab Has Been Hacked—Including Private Data*
> On Sunday night the WikiLeaks-style group Distributed Denial of Secrets is revealing what it calls GabLeaks, a collection of more than 70 gigabytes of Gab data representing more than 40 million posts. DDoSecrets says a hacktivist who self-identifies as "JaXpArO and My Little Anonymous Revival Project" siphoned that data out of Gab's backend databases in an effort to expose the platform's largely right-wing users.
> 
> DDoSecrets cofounder Emma Best says that the hacked data includes not only all of Gab's public posts and profiles—with the exception of any photos or videos uploaded to the site—but also private group and private individual account posts and messages, as well as user passwords and group passwords. "It contains pretty much everything on Gab, including user data and private posts, everything someone needs to run a nearly complete analysis on Gab users and content," Best wrote in a text message interview with WIRED. "It's another gold mine of research for people looking at militias, neo-Nazis, the far right, QAnon, and everything surrounding January 6."
> ...


Sounds like they gave it to the FBI too, or will upon request, more grist for the mill of justice, along with the parlor and other social media data.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinky claims his Gab account was hacked, I'm not sure about that, sounds like him to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840158


Yep, Donald and everybody else on Gab was hacked, more evidence for the FBI to sift through.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

Donald Trump is the worst pres we've ever had.Can't beleive4/10 of my fellow americans are still behind this MF after 4yrs of chaos,lies mismanagement. As for his crew of vile cronies(senators,house members,administration,family,suckups) BARF! Big,tough draft dodging dickhead.I'm not far left but I swear Hillary and Nancy would stand up to torture for info by KGB etc. a lot longer than this fake tough guy. Can''t beleive brave vets actually support this clown w/his track record.MAGA=MAGGOT


----------



## mooray (Mar 1, 2021)

I like how the group is labelled as "Wikileaks-style", because if that went to actual Wikileaks, it'd have never seen the light of day.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

This clown caught lightning in a bottle. did you see his face the night he won ? He was stupified could'nt believe he actually was Pres., ran just to further his brand. Was totally unprepared to actually govern the country.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 1, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> This clown caught lightning in a bottle. did you see his face the night he won ? He was stupified could'nt believe he actually was Pres., ran just to further his brand. Was totally unprepared to actually govern the country.


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2021)

People are behind him and his ilk for one reason. He is against the Liberal Elite. "We don't want anyone telling us what to do. Even if we are wrong, we are right."


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

No shit,remember that night forever SHOCK. Tried to cheer myself up thinking the weight of the office would straighten him out,WRONG. Next MFN day bitching about size of inauguration crowd only 3yrs. and 355 days to go.Thank God the nightmare is over. He's toast and can throw more bullshit out there all he wants on his way to JAIL. SEE YA CHEETOMAN


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 1, 2021)

Listen man I'm a pragmatic centrist ' nobody in such a diverse country is going to get everything they want it's that simple. WE just have to compromise and hash things out while trying to be fair to everyones point of view. I firmly believe that the USA's diversity is what gives us our KARMA . their is someone of every ethnic background that has "made it" inthis land. How many other countries can say that?


----------



## printer (Mar 1, 2021)

*Jim Jordan calls for House Judiciary hearing on 'cancel culture'*
Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) called on Monday for the House Judiciary Committee to hold a public hearing on "cancel culture," arguing that the committee should investigate what he claimed was a wave of "censorship" occurring in private companies, on college campuses, and other facets of American life.

Jordan, the committee's ranking member, did not give a reason in his letter why the Judiciary Committee, which is tasked with overseeing the federal court system and law enforcement, would have purview over this issue.

The Ohio Republican argued instead in his letter that "cancel culture's long-term consequences to our democracy and our constitutional framework are serious and substantial." He referenced a number of issues including former President Trump's ban from Twitter in the wake of the violent assault on the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6.

"The wave of cancel culture spreading the nation is a fundamental threat to free speech rights in the United States," he wrote.








Jim Jordan calls for House Judiciary hearing on ‘cancel culture’


Rep. Jim Jordan (R-Ohio) called on Monday for the House Judiciary Committee to hold a public hearing on “cancel culture,” arguing that the committee should investigate what he claimed w…




thehill.com





Nothing related to the primaries the Republicans who voted to impeach Trump will be dealing with in 2022 is it?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 1, 2021)

*Mary Trump Reacts To Donald Trump's CPAC Speech*





Mary Trump, niece of fmr. President Trump, analyzes the future of the Republican party and comments on Donald Trump’s CPAC speech.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 2, 2021)

There is serious division about vaccines among the republicans too, an indicator of disunity. Trump is the glue that holds them together and a repellant that divides them too. He will run the GOP, or he will pull his supporters out and screw them, already he is telling his supporters to send money to him and not the RNC. Donald is going to prison, but he is gonna suck the republicans cash and use up their support defending himself and attacking the legal system. He will demand that members of congress go to bat for him on the floor of congress while he's on trial. Shit he might even make 200 GOP members of congress storm the court house screaming hang the judge and jury, or at least camp out on the courthouse steps with signs!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump Kept January Vaccination A Secret; Let Supporters Go Astray On Covid Science *





Rachel Maddow reports on a new poll that shows Republicans are the least likely to say they'll get the Covid vaccine, and wonders how that number would be different if Donald Trump hadn't kept it a secret from his followers that he and Melania were vaccinated at the White House in January.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

I can't believe how all these politicians(McConnell,Cruz,Jordan,Graham,Cotton,the clown from Missouri whose name I forget,Kennedy, and many more can look at themselves in the mirror. So many of these guys trashed Trump prior to his win then got down on their knees PATHETIC. If you've made it to the federal level of politics you're already financially set. So why be a prideless bitch and suck up. Show some balls,so you lose your job because of his clueless base history will inevitably judge you as a hero and you'll probably be asked to write a book and be re-elected later on as a straight shooter.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

Man is there anybody who can be a draft dodger, claim 5 bankruptcies,screw endless amounts of contractors, lie out his ass,demand loyalty yet give none back,and chew people up and spit them out and still manage to have people stand up for him other than DONALD JOHN TRUMP absolutely AMAZING.ccguns


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2021)

Son of Perdition or maybe Abomination of Desolations.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I can't believe how all these politicians(McConnell,Cruz,Jordan,Graham,Cotton,the clown from Missouri whose name I forget,Kennedy, and many more can look at themselves in the mirror. So many of these guys trashed Trump prior to his win then got down on their knees PATHETIC. If you've made it to the federal level of politics you're already financially set. So why be a prideless bitch and suck up. Show some balls,so you lose your job because of his clueless base history will inevitably judge you as a hero and you'll probably be asked to write a book and be re-elected later on as a straight shooter.ccguns


If you aren’t prepared to lose your job for standing up for your principles, you shouldn’t run.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

Nutless clowns, Patriotism over party in times like these my man from the GREAT WHITE NORTH, watch out for the BRUINS this year in hockey


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2021)

You have to watch out for the Bruins every year. 

Bastards.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

I hear ya watched plenty of LES HABITANTS victories over here LAFLEUR,COURNEYOR,ROBINSON,SCHUTT,LAMMAIRE,DRYDEN etc


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear ya watched plenty of LES HABITANTS victories over here LAFLEUR,COURNEYOR,ROBINSON,SCHUTT,LAMMAIRE,DRYDEN etc


You must be in the New England area. Leafs fan here so while I loved all those players, they played for the wrong team. 

Lafleur was my favourite. You gotta love a guy who scores 2 goals on a shift and celebrates on the bench with a smoke.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm A masshole asthey say, the Leafs are overdo for a long run, don't like this div realigment but what can you do w/Covid looming. Had the B's on the ropes in 13 season up 3-1 with a 2 goal lead late in 3rd that must have sucked in Toronto. I don''t talk trash over hockey+ canadians are some of the nicest people at least w/realignment maybe a canadian team will be in the finals I mean it's your game.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 2, 2021)

The lead was actually 4-1 with 15 minutes left in the third period in ‘13. It sucked big time.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 2, 2021)

OK I'll go w/that my mem. is a little foggy w/all the shit going on these days. DAVE'TIGER'WILLIAMS one of the memorable hockey goons back in the day when players were held more accountable for dirty play.Nowadays the dirtiest players are all shielded up and won't drop the gloves I hate that but the game is so much faster now compared to old film from 70's


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

Yep, looks like Trump's troubles are about to multiply with FBI interviews and grand juries for all involved, lying to either of them is a crime.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*U.S. Attorney's Office Distorted By Trump, Barr Gets New Acting Head In Rare Move By Biden*





Rachel Maddow reports on President Biden's appointment of Channing Phillips as acting U.S. attorney for D.C., and reminds viewers of how that office was abused by Bill Barr in service of the goals and interests of Donald Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 3, 2021)

The mindless masses.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366769358542929923


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 3, 2021)

I've always been able to find some silver lining and respect every pres. we've had since I understood things, starting w/ Ford I guess. This includes both sides of the aisle. Until 2016 when this deceitful,selfcentered,narcissistic,draftdodging,lying,manipulating,cameraloving,selfagrandizing,slandering,insulting,backstabbing,gaslighting,flipflopping Flaming Orange Dickhead took the reigns.ccguns


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The mindless masses.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366769358542929923


No one else is buying them........................let's turn them into "prayer" pillows!!


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 3, 2021)

I used to think he was a decent midwestern fellow w/his Minnesoooooooota accent little did I know he would end up going down on the CHEETOMAN.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

*The 2022 Senate map looks very good for Democrats*





Democrats' stunning sweep of the two Georgia Senate runoffs in January may just be the beginning. In this latest episode of The Point on YouTube, CNN’s Chris Cillizza explains why the 2022 map of Senate races looks very encouraging for the Democratic Party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 3, 2021)

*'Toxic Masculinity': Obama Vet Slams GOP For Constant 'Culture Wars' *





While most elected Republicans are publicly against Biden’s coronavirus bill, they are not taking extra steps to try to stop Biden’s top agenda item. In fact, the latest numbers show 59 percent of Republicans back Biden’s 2021 stimulus bill. MSNBC’s Ari Melber discusses this lack of resistance with Obama vet Chai Komanduri.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 4, 2021)

Biggest real American political story of the year, if it passes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
House Democrats pass HR 1, their massive voting rights bill - Vox 

*House Democrats just passed their massive voting rights bill HR 1*
*The bill still faces a steep climb in the US Senate.*

House Democrats have passed HR 1, their signature anti-corruption and voting rights reform bill, for the second time in two years. But even though their party now holds the majority in the Senate, the bill has a tough road ahead of it.

As the numeral suggests, HR 1 and its Senate component S 1 — also known as the For the People Act — are Democrats’ first legislative priority. The sweeping democracy reform bill has been top of the list since House Democrats first took back the majority in the 2018 midterms and immediately set about expanding voting rights and getting money out of politics.

There’s a lot of ground covered in its nearly 800 pages, but some of its key points are creating a national system for automatic voter registration, putting in transparency requirements for political advertising, and instituting nonpartisan redistricting commissions to end partisan gerrymandering.

Polling back in 2019 and now shows the bill is broadly popular with the public, but it went nowhere in the Republican-led Senate in 2019. Even with the current slim Democratic control (a 50-50 Senate with Vice President Kamala Harris as the tiebreaker), it will be incredibly difficult to pass with the required 60 votes to skirt the Senate filibuster. The politics are even tighter this time; some moderate House Democrats who voted for the bill last time, for instance, pushed more aggressively for changes this time around.

The bill’s future in the Senate is also untested, as then-Majority Leader McConnell never allowed it to come to the floor in 2019.

“If Mitch McConnell is not willing to provide 10 Republicans to support this landmark reform, I think Democrats are going to step back and reevaluate the situation,” Rep. John Sarbanes (D-MD), the author of HR 1, told Vox in a recent interview. “There’s all manner of ways you could redesign the filibuster so [the bill] would have a path forward.”

One path that’s being discussed is partially amending Senate filibuster rules to allow democracy reform legislation like HR 1 to advance on a simple majority vote and therefore potentially be able to pass on a party-line vote. That would be different from fully blowing up the filibuster, but it still could get pushback from Senate institutionalists even in the Democratic Party like Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV), a staunch advocate of keeping the filibuster in place.

Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN), the chair of the Senate Rules Committee, which will mark up the bill and move it forward, said she wants to bring the bill to the floor and see what the support for it is before she moves on to potential filibuster reform.

“We’ll go to the floor; that’s when we see where we are,” Klobuchar told Vox in an interview, saying her committee will look to see, “is there filibuster reform that could be done generally or specifically?”

*Democrats are arguing that voting and democracy reforms are popular — and long overdue*
Democrats are hoping the 2020 election gives them an argument for this bill. Due to the Covid-19 pandemic, Americans in many states were given more options and flexibility to vote through the mail or with in-person early voting. The results were a record 158.4 million ballots cast; 2020 presidential election turnout was about 7 percentage points higher than in 2016, according to Pew Research Center.

“We had more people vote in the November election than ever before,” Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson told reporters on Tuesday.

HR 1, among other initiatives, would cement many of those temporary expansions. And recent polling from the progressive firm Data for Progress showed the bill more broadly is popular across parties and supported by a majority of Democratic, independent, and Republican voters. The poll found that 67 percent of national likely voters supported HR 1, including 56 percent of Republicans, 68 percent of independents, and 77 percent of Democrats.

Republican legislatures in multiple states, however, are moving in the opposite direction. Per the Brennan Center, at least 33 states have already introduced, prefiled, or carried over 165 restrictive bills to re-tighten voting requirements, including Georgia — the state that gave Democrats narrow control of the Senate. The US Supreme Court is currently hearing arguments in an Arizona case that could further weaken the Voting Rights Act, limiting protections for minority voters around the country.

Klobuchar told Vox that in past years when parties lost national elections, they’d assess where they went wrong. Republicans, she added, are doubling down on restricting voting access.

“These guys, instead of doing that, are saying let’s just make it so less people vote, that’s how we do this,” Klobuchar said.

Newly proposed voting restrictions, taken with the fact that 30 state legislatures are controlled by Republicans — compared to 18 controlled by Democrats — mean that Republicans have more power to redraw congressional maps in the 2021 redistricting process. Absent nonpartisan redistricting commissions (which HR 1 contains), Republicans can once again redraw maps to give themselves the edge in the 2022 midterms and beyond.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 5, 2021)

This isn't just a metaphor, it's an example of the larger issues of education and healthcare facing America. Many white people refuse to form a sharing community with the "other", they become antisocial and it harms themselves as well. Racists fuck themselves as well as everybody else, are easily lead and manipulated, Racism makes them stupid (many had a head start) and turns them into suckers.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How racism harms White people, too - CNN 

*A drained swimming pool shows how racism harms White people, too*
(CNN)If you're a White person who thinks racism only hurts people of color, the story behind an empty, abandoned swimming pool in Missouri might just change your mind.

The Fairground Park pool in St. Louis was the largest public pool in the US when it was built in 1919. It featured sand from a beach, a fancy diving board and enough room for up to 10,000 swimmers. It was dug during a pool-building boom when cities and towns competed to provide their citizens with public amenities that promoted civic pride and symbolized a perk of the American dream.

These public pools, of course, were for Whites only. But when civil rights leaders successfully pushed for them to be integrated, many cities either sold the pools to private entities or, in the case of Fairground Park, eventually drained them and closed them down for good.

These closures didn't just hurt Black people, though -- they also denied the pleasures of the pool to White people.
Heather McGhee tells the story of the Fairground Park pool in her powerful new book, "The Sum of Us: What Racism Costs Everyone and How We Can Prosper Together." McGhee employs the metaphor of a drained, cracked public pool to make a larger point: White refusal to share resources available to all US citizens doesn't just hurt people of color. It damages their families and their future, too.

McGhee has a name for this pain. She calls it "drained-pool politics." If you want to know why the US has one of the most inefficient health care systems among advanced nations, some of the worst infrastructure and a dysfunctional political system, blame drained-pool politics, she says.

Those politics are built on a lie that many White Americans have bought for centuries: When Black or brown people gain something, White people lose.

"The narrative that White people should see the well-being of people of color as a threat to their own is one of the most powerful subterranean stories in America," McGhee writes in her book. "Until we destroy the idea, opponents of progress can always unearth it, and use it to block any collective action that benefits us all."

McGhee's book debuted last week at #3 on The New York Times' nonfiction bestseller list and is already so popular that her publisher is scrambling to keep up with demand. It comes less than a year after the George Floyd protests sparked a national racial reckoning.

But McGhee's book doesn't just make the familiar "White people are voting against their economic interests" argument that many of us have heard before. She fills it with personal stories from her life and the people she encountered during three years of visiting churches, union halls and small towns across America.

McGhee's book may soon be regarded as a classic in race literature and the phrase "drained-pool politics" could join "White fragility" in the lexicon people invoke when talking about race.

McGhee, a former president of Demos, a progressive think tank, recently spoke to CNN about her new book and this moment in America's racial history. Our conversation was edited for clarity and length.

*How would you explain to, say, a White Trump voter motivated by racial resentment that racism has harmed him?*

When you think about "Make America Great Again," that time period was a time when a White guy could walk into a factory and walk out set for life, when college was paid for the government, when a great middle-class house was subsidized by the government, when the minimum wage was high and when taxes were high.

That formula is a formula that you reject now when given the political choice between a strong middle class and the party that markets to your race but delivers economic benefits only to the wealthy.

*You cite the 2008 housing market crash as a "fire" that started in Black and brown communities but eventually spread to White communities as well. Can you cite another example of something that was seen as a problem largely confined to Black people that ended up costing White people, too?*

The pandemic itself is an example of a virus that hit the Black and Brown and indigenous communities first and worse. And then the illusion that it was only happening to blue cities and brown people allowed the Trump administration to take its eye off the ball and downplay the risks and turn it into a culture war, an "us vs. them" where Covid support shouldn't go to blue states, which was also signifying brown people.

That is an example of the fires raging in Black, brown and indigenous communities that were disproportionately exposed because of systemic racism. And then nine months later the highest rates are in (heavily White) places like South and North Dakota and West Virginia and then you realize that our fates are linked.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

Loose ends
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Turmoil At U.S. Attorneys' Office In D.C. Complicates Jan 6 Investigations*





Rachel Maddow looks at some of the loose ends at the U.S. attorneys' office in Washington, D.C. from the Bill Barr era that Merrick Garland will have to deal with once his nomination clears the Senate while those prosecutors are trying to deal with the sprawling January 6th investigations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*Monologue: Give Me Liberty AND Give Me Death | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*New Rule: National Chill the F**k Out Month | Real Time with Bill Maher*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*Velshi: Expertise Without Honesty Is BS*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*Ali Velshi Breaks Down Four Years Of The Trump Administration By The Numbers*





During Trump’s four years in office, he’s rolled back hundreds of environmental protections, appointed three Supreme Court justices, and seen the deaths of over 330,000 Americans from a global pandemic. Ali Velshi breaks down the Trump administration by the numbers.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 6, 2021)

Destroyed the GOP?
Yea, he did
Very fucking cool, indeed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

*Chris Hayes: GOP Offers No Policy Ideas, Just Obstruction And Trolling*





“Republicans understand they have no power right now—except to delay, and troll, and make things difficult for the Biden administration,” says Chris Hayes on bad faith obstruction from senators like Tom Cotton and Ron Johnson.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Destroyed the GOP?
> Yea, he did
> Very fucking cool, indeed


I watch Joe quite a bit in the mornings, not too much lately as I'm not too interested in the details of much American policy. I make an exception for those things that strengthen liberal democracy and those things that weaken it, I wanna see the government and justice restored too. Joe is an example of the brains and college educated former base of the GOP, almost all have left the party and those who remain are fighting a losing battle with insanity. It's one of the reasons they are fucking themselves, the party is full of racist morons and about the only ones with brains are the evil conmen who manipulate them. Many of these cowardly assholes have come to the end of the path of perdition and are staring into the abyss, Mike Pence is a good example.

I could be wrong and have been, but in 2022 the stars might be lining up for a real republican shit kicking. If the democrats drive through HR-1 and other voting rights laws, Trump and his minions go to prison and the scandals unfold along with the court cases. They are gonna step on the domestic disinformation system too, regulate cable TV and social media. The GOP has 20 senate seats up for grabs in 2022 and the democrats 14, many of those GOP seats are vulnerable. Win more in the senate and hold the house with a divided GOP descending into chaos, exploit your advantages to level the playing field and win even more.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chris Hayes: GOP Offers No Policy Ideas, Just Obstruction And Trolling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK REPUBLCANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are an abomination
Dispute it
I dare you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> FUCK REPUBLCANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They are an abomination
> Dispute it
> I dare you


No arguments from me!


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No arguments from me!


How ya doing?
Staying safe & well I hope
Peace out
I love you, your a good man, no doubt about it in my mind


----------



## Autofire (Mar 6, 2021)

Politics was a shit show long before white trash Trump arrived. How desperate were the American people to believe that a corrupt, racist, misogynistic snake oil salesmen was somehow going to fix all these problems. 

You want to know how to fix things. It's simple, stop wanting crap you don't need. Politics is controlled by the corporation's and the corporation's are controlled by the dollar that you spend. And most of us are controlled by the 24/7 marketing the corporations feed to us. Keep the tv and the car you bought for 20 years instead of 2 and take away their blood supply.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 6, 2021)

Watch the news tomorrow

Trump returning to New York for first time since leaving White House (yahoo.com) 

I was born in New York & the majority hate that motherfucker/fact
This should be interesting to observe


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Politics was a shit show long before white trash Trump arrived. How desperate were the American people to believe that a corrupt, racist, misogynistic snake oil salesmen was somehow going to fix all these problems.
> 
> You want to know how to fix things. It's simple, stop wanting crap you don't need. Politics is controlled by the corporation's and the corporation's are controlled by the dollar that you spend. And most of us are controlled by the 24/7 marketing the corporations feed to us. Keep the tv and the car you bought for 20 years instead of 2 and take away their blood supply.


I need the newest gadgets and all the popcorn I can eat. What can I do to break my habits?


----------



## Autofire (Mar 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I need the newest gadgets and all the popcorn I can eat. What can I do to break my habits?


Watch more TV with your thumb in your bum. Seems to work for most.


----------



## printer (Mar 6, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Watch the news tomorrow
> 
> Trump returning to New York for first time since leaving White House (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


So it will be a parade?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 6, 2021)

Autofire said:


> Watch more TV with your thumb in your bum. Seems to work for most.


Thanks, your advice has been life changing for me.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 6, 2021)

printer said:


> So it will be a parade?


Rampage is a more appropriate term, me thinks


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

*Missouri pastor faces backlash after suggesting wives should lose weight, strive to look like Melania Trump*
Pastor Stewart-Allen Clark of Missouri's Malden First General Baptist Church said in his Sunday sermon that women should look to maintain their figures and lose weight in order to keep their husband's attention. He also used a photo of former first Lady Melania Trump as an example of what women should aspire to.

“Now look, I’m not saying every woman can be the epic, epic trophy wife of all time like Melania Trump. I’m not saying that at all," Clark said as a photo of Trump was displayed on screen. "Most women can’t be trophy wives, but you know, maybe you’re a participation trophy. I don’t know, but all I can say is not everybody looks like that. Amen! Not everybody looks like that. But you don’t need to look like a butch either.”

“Ladies, it’s the way God made us. It’s the way we are. Men are going to look. He made us to look. You want them to be looking at you. Don’t let yourself go,” Clark said. 








Missouri pastor faces backlash after suggesting wives should lose weight, strive to look like Melania Trump


A Missouri pastor sparked outrage following a sermon he gave that many are calling sexist and misogynistic.




thehill.com





Doesn't the pastor know it is real hard to keep your figure if you are always barefoot and pregnant?


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 7, 2021)

Fucking lunatic
Trump pledges to derail 'disloyal' Sen. Murkowski reelection in Alaska (businessinsider.com)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

*Support For A Third Political Party Surges*


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

People have to realize that a third party doesn't somehow create better people, it's just more of the same. Even worse, a new party wouldn't have the negative history behind it which causes people to lose trust, so a third party gains trust by simply being new, plus being new always creates iPhone fanaticism, compounding the issue of meritless trust and dedication. If anything, there should be no party's. Since this is a nation founded on the individual, perhaps an individual should simply tell us what they stand for, then we can maybe focus on the content and not the football team politicking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> People have to realize that a third party doesn't somehow create better people, it's just more of the same. Even worse, a new party wouldn't have the negative history behind it which causes people to lose trust, so a third party gains trust by simply being new, plus being new always creates iPhone fanaticism, compounding the issue of meritless trust and dedication. If anything, there should be no party's. Since this is a nation founded on the individual, perhaps an individual should simply tell us what they stand for, then we can maybe focus on the content and not the football team politicking.


It can divide the right and keep them out of power, if Donald's fortunes go downhill along with his legal problems like prison, he could lose enough of the GOP to take his own people out to form his own party. Though Donald's party will be dedicated to getting him out of prison and lining his pockets. That's the key issue now, money, Donald wants it all and is telling his supporters to just send his new PAC money. Donald is looking to take control of the republicans finances and we all know what happens then, so does Mitch. The faster Donald is put in prison, the better it is for the republicans like McConnell, if they don't get rid of him he will destroy them and the party.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, they're opportunists, so they're simply pandering to the current situations. Let's see Trump get the nomination in '24 and they'll drop to their knees and dislocate their jaws for him all over again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well, they're opportunists, so they're simply pandering to the current situations. Let's see Trump get the nomination in '24 and they'll drop to their knees and dislocate their jaws for him all over again.


Trump could get the nomination from prison and if he doesn't he will pull his support, but he is muzzled in prison. If they convict him of insurrection they should use the 14th amendment to disqualify him from office, it only requires a majority vote and a few republicans in the senate would go for it.

Donald is gonna go to prison and his days in court could start soon, his days before a grand jury will start earlier. A lot can change in a year and Donald is in for the ride of his life and might just go completely nuts during the process. He will be arranged before a judge to plea and be slapped with a gag order in the next month by someone, state or federal and that will be just the beginning, the hits will keep coming.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

I certainly appreciate the optimism, but at least half the country are morally fine with the concept of people they like being above the law. I hope you're right, but I've been let down too many times by people with money and power finding justice in the US.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I certainly appreciate the optimism, but at least half the country are morally fine with the concept of people they like being above the law. I hope you're right, but I've been let down too many times by people with money and power finding justice in the US.


Donald made too many powerful enemies and the political situation has become dire, he needs to go away and fortunately committed more than enough crimes to make that happen. A lot of other assholes are gonna go down with Donald, this is just the calm before the storm, the Trumpers are not the only people pissed off in America, when they stormed the capital they made deadly enemies.


----------



## printer (Mar 7, 2021)

Judged by his peers. If that were the case Trump will not go to jail.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Donald made too many powerful enemies and the political situation has become dire, he needs to go away and fortunately committed more than enough crimes to make that happen. A lot of other assholes are gonna go down with Donald, this is just the calm before the storm, the Trumpers are not the only people pissed off in America, when they stormed the capital they made deadly enemies.


I'm gonna thumps-up your post because I like it, but I still think the odds of karma meeting reality are really low.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

printer said:


> Judged by his peers. If that were the case Trump will not go to jail.


He will most likely be judged in Georgia and NY city first, his chance with a jury in NY are slim to non existent, who knows with Georgia. Then there is the feds, we've seen this clown have cases proved by the press alone FFS, what do you think will happen when the FBI and a federal grand jury gets ahold of him? Lying to the FBI or a grand jury is a crime and Donald lies like the breathes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm gonna thumps-up your post because I like it, but I still think the odds of karma meeting reality are really low.


He might die first, that's his only way out.


----------



## mooray (Mar 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He might die first, that's his only way out.


It's *our* only way out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's *our* only way out.


Either way works for me, but I got this thing about seeing Donald in an orange jump suit tied to his chair with a ball gag in his pie hole, squirming and freaking. As soon as they start shitting on Donald in court he will have to be muzzled, later trials will be via video and they have a mute button for that.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 8, 2021)

If the CHEETOMAN does'nt somehow get a jail bid out of all the aforementioned indiscretions then the precedent set will be extraordinary. All standards of decency, ethics,standards,and protacals clogging the drain call ROTO ROOTER. If this clown's practices become accepted common behavior for the White House we're FD.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 8, 2021)

*Supreme Court rejects final Trump bid to nullify 2020 election results*
In an unsigned order without noted dissent, the justices declined to take up Trump’s lawsuit alleging Wisconsin election officials violated the Constitution by expanding absentee voting amid the global coronavirus pandemic. 

Trump sued in Wisconsin more than a month after Biden won the state by just over 20,000 votes. His lawsuit claimed that policies put in place by the Wisconsin Election Commission to mitigate the spread of the coronavirus — like establishing absentee ballot drop boxes — illegally usurped the state legislature’s sole power over election rules.

The court’s denial of Trump’s appeal on Monday means that fewer than four justices agreed to hear his case. Several of the court’s more conservative justices had previously indicated an interest in addressing questions over what the Constitution says about how election authority is allocated within states.








Supreme Court rejects final Trump bid to nullify 2020 election results


The Supreme Court on Monday denied a bid by former President Trump to nullify his electoral loss in Wisconsin, rejecting the former president’s final pending appeal over the results of t…




thehill.com


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 8, 2021)

printer said:


> *Supreme Court rejects final Trump bid to nullify 2020 election results*
> In an unsigned order without noted dissent, the justices declined to take up Trump’s lawsuit alleging Wisconsin election officials violated the Constitution by expanding absentee voting amid the global coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Trump sued in Wisconsin more than a month after Biden won the state by just over 20,000 votes. His lawsuit claimed that policies put in place by the Wisconsin Election Commission to mitigate the spread of the coronavirus — like establishing absentee ballot drop boxes — illegally usurped the state legislature’s sole power over election rules.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Senate Votes To Confirm Merrick Garland As Attorney General*





The Senate has confirmed Judge Merrick Garland as President Biden's attorney general.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*Senate Confirms Garland as Attorney General, Republicans Better Start Looking Over Their Shoulders*





Merrick Garland is an experienced public corruption prosecutor and perhaps the country's primmer domestic terrorism prosecutor. Republicans likely are going to rue the day Mitch McConnell unconstitutionally deprived Judge Garland of his confirmation hearing when President Obama nominated him to be a Supreme Court justice. At long last, it feels like justice just might be coming.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 10, 2021)

*A ‘Metastasizing Threat’: Chuck Rosenberg On White Supremacy And Extremism*





Former U.S. attorney and FBI senior official Chuck Rosenberg breaks down the growing threat of white supremacy in the country and shares the ways Biden’s newly confirmed attorney general, Merrick Garland, can "prosecute people who have committed these horrific acts".


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 11, 2021)

She's good
That fucker from Fox News is an idiot (Oh, and bye the way,Fox News has essentially destroyed this country/that's my opinion)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369737440378847232


----------



## printer (Mar 11, 2021)

*House approves bill tightening background checks on guns*
Under current law, unlicensed and private sellers are not required to conduct background checks for gun transfers despite licensed firearm dealers being required to do so. 

The bill would require “a licensed gun dealer, manufacturer, or importer” to first take possession of the gun while a background check is being conducted. The legislation creates an exemption for transfers made as a gift between spouses. 

Rep. Thomas Massie (R-Ky.) argued that statistics show that the majority of gun-related crimes are not committed by people attempting to obtain firearms legally. He added that the new regulations could hinder victims of abuse from obtaining or borrowing a gun for protection purposes in a timely manner.








House approves bills tightening background checks on guns


The House on Thursday approved two pieces of legislation aimed at strengthening background checks on firearm sales and transfers, a leading priority for Democratic lawmakers.The Bipartisan Backgrou…




thehill.com


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 11, 2021)

I am not a trump supporter or a trumptard or a troll but I have been looking for some evidence that Trump did have a couple successes. I figured with four years he must have done something good even if he did it unintentionally. The one success that I don't think can be disputed is the transparency in medical billing which required insures and hospitals and the like to disclose the pricing structures. It must have been a mistake because in the long run it really is going to reduce the cost of healthcare. Of course I may be missing something and if I am I'm sure you good people will enlighten me.
The other possible success for the Don Meister was his dealings with China. If it was a success it was only because it related to finances and not people. He did put the squeeze on the Chinese for technology theft and unfair business practices. I'm all for protecting American technology and business so I don't mind putting a little bit of pressure on the Chinese. Since the pandemic the Chinese have gone all out to bring more people and countries into their sphere of influence. Apparently one of the Chinese specialties is loaning huge amounts of money to third world countries to build ports and infrastructure and when the country defaults the Chinese get a brand new port to operate from. In all likelihood there were ulterior motives to anything Trump did in regard to the Chinese. Maybe he won't get to open a new hotel on the Chinese mainland or keep his Chinese bank account on which he paid more taxes then he paid in the US.
I can't stand the guy and I hope he chokes on his next greasy cheeseburger but I really think the transparency in health and billing is going to prove to be a great thing.
I am not trolling but I hope to be in the very near future because I'm looking to hook up with some good lake trout or landlocked salmon.


----------



## mooray (Mar 11, 2021)

I wouldn't quite say it's "his", but he did sign the Right To Try legislation and that's something I like.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 11, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> I am not a trump supporter or a trumptard or a troll but I have been looking for some evidence that Trump did have a couple successes. I figured with four years he must have done something good even if he did it unintentionally. The one success that I don't think can be disputed is the transparency in medical billing which required insures and hospitals and the like to disclose the pricing structures. It must have been a mistake because in the long run it really is going to reduce the cost of healthcare. Of course I may be missing something and if I am I'm sure you good people will enlighten me.
> The other possible success for the Don Meister was his dealings with China. If it was a success it was only because it related to finances and not people. He did put the squeeze on the Chinese for technology theft and unfair business practices. I'm all for protecting American technology and business so I don't mind putting a little bit of pressure on the Chinese. Since the pandemic the Chinese have gone all out to bring more people and countries into their sphere of influence. Apparently one of the Chinese specialties is loaning huge amounts of money to third world countries to build ports and infrastructure and when the country defaults the Chinese get a brand new port to operate from. In all likelihood there were ulterior motives to anything Trump did in regard to the Chinese. Maybe he won't get to open a new hotel on the Chinese mainland or keep his Chinese bank account on which he paid more taxes then he paid in the US.
> I can't stand the guy and I hope he chokes on his next greasy cheeseburger but I really think the transparency in health and billing is going to prove to be a great thing.
> I am not trolling but I hope to be in the very near future because I'm looking to hook up with some good lake trout or landlocked salmon.


He did plenty for people who wanted to trash brown people and mess with middle eastern countries not named Saudi Arabia. Those people are so angry with us for voting Trump out, they tried to stage a coup. 

Did Trump actually make progress in trade relations with China? I can say for certain that the US manufacturing sector went into recession at the height of his trade wars. Maybe he can be given credit for beginning the negotiation but he most definitely left them in a state of chaos than Biden will have to deal with. 

One thing Trump managed to do that no Democratic Party leader could have managed -- unite Democrats around Biden.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 11, 2021)

Gail Collins: The Senate’s F-bomb (sltrib.com) 

*Gail Collins: The Senate’s F-bomb*
*It is time for the Senate’s filibuster rule to go up in smoke.*

Wow, stuff is ... happening.

Joe Biden’s big virus relief plan is about to become law. And the Senate has confirmed Merrick Garland as attorney general.

“The president and his team must be thrilled that Senate Republicans are proving to be more fair and more principled on personnel matters than the Democratic minority’s behavior just four years ago,” said Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell just before the Garland vote.

We will stop here for one second to recall that Garland would probably be on the Supreme Court now if McConnell had not refused to bring his nomination up for a vote when he was Senate majority leader. Along with blocking Barack Obama from filling 105 other judicial vacancies.

But hey, who’s bitter?

Not Biden, who’s ready to move on to the rest of his agenda: immigration, climate change, education, infrastructure ...

Think about it, people. Spring is just around the corner. Soon you’ll be vaccinated, going out for dinner or the theater, or having a drink with friends. You can talk about the issues of the day, down to highway construction policy. Or the Biden German shepherds. When you want to keep things moving, just try bringing up pets, even the biters.

Or you can worry about filibusters. The only thing standing between Biden and real White House happiness is Republicans’ ability to demand 60 votes for passage of important legislation in a body that has 50 Democrats.

The coronavirus bill made it through because of something called budget reconciliation. We will say only that it just requires a majority, it doesn’t work for most bills and it’s not necessary for you to think about it any more right now. Really, contemplating filibusters is enough.

When it comes to something like the rules of the Senate, filibustering is a superstar. In our mind’s eye, we have a vision of an exhausting marathon in which a brave senator has the gumption to stand up and keep orating until his or her colleagues see the point.

That was a version that worked better in movies than in real life. In the hands of Southern racists, filibusters were a prime tool to stop change. And even now in the Senate, they’re mainly a threat to legislation aimed at helping minorities or the poor.

Alexander Hamilton certainly wasn’t a fan. He wrote that the point of demanding a supermajority to pass a bill is to “destroy the energy of government and to substitute the pleasure, caprice or artifices of an insignificant, turbulent or corrupt junto to the regular deliberations and decisions of a respectable majority.”

When all else fails, it always helps to quote Alexander Hamilton. And if you’re trying to imagine a corrupt junto, picture McConnell hanging out with Ted Cruz and Rand Paul, with Lindsey Graham for a mascot.

We also tend to think of a filibusterer as somebody who has a way with words. But in the real world, oration is to filibuster as essay writing is to texting. Imagine somebody who waits to be recognized, says “pretend I’m talking,” and closes down the process for everybody else.

“It’s way too easy,” says Sen. Jeff Merkley, D-Ore., who’s been a long-running opponent of the filibuster as it stands today. His solution, which makes perfect sense, is that anybody who wants to stall the Senate by staging a filibuster should actually have to keep talking.

Maybe they could also require everybody to listen to the debate. That’d certainly be the end of the game.

The bottom line on the filibuster is that it’s really, really hard to get anything ambitious through the U.S. Senate. There are exceptions — like nominations. And, as we just saw, some money bills. And, the Republicans insist, tax cuts. But once we get past celebrating Biden’s big coronavirus victory, all those proposals on immigration, voting rights, the environment and protecting union organizers are going to run into a Republican demand that the 50 Democrats produce a 60-vote majority or throw in the towel.

It’s getting so irritating that even Sen. Joe Manchin, D-W.Va., has expressed openness to reform. However, he’s not willing to get rid of this stupid practice entirely. (“Never! Jesus Christ. What don’t you understand about never?”) Lately even Manchin seems to occasionally be getting tired of his being a swing vote on the entire Senate agenda.

Brian Fallon of Demand Justice, an advocacy group supporting judicial reform, is a longtime Senate-watcher who thinks it’s just a matter of time before the filibuster gets reined in.

The Democrats have been waiting a long while to get through an agenda more exciting than not-going-bankrupt. One after another, Fallon predicted, legislation like the John Lewis Voting Rights Advancement Act will make it through the House and then turn the Senate into a kind of “Kabuki theater,” where, thanks to the filibuster, “they bring up one bill after another and have them fail.”

Finally, Democrats will be so exhausted they’ll demand some action. “If they can summon their nerve to do it before August recess. ...” he mused hopefully.

It does look as if we’ll have to wait at least until summer. Think of it as the season when the filibuster goes up in smoke.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 11, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> I am not a trump supporter or a trumptard or a troll but I have been looking for some evidence that Trump did have a couple successes. I figured with four years he must have done something good even if he did it unintentionally. The one success that I don't think can be disputed is the transparency in medical billing which required insures and hospitals and the like to disclose the pricing structures. It must have been a mistake because in the long run it really is going to reduce the cost of healthcare. Of course I may be missing something and if I am I'm sure you good people will enlighten me.
> The other possible success for the Don Meister was his dealings with China. If it was a success it was only because it related to finances and not people. He did put the squeeze on the Chinese for technology theft and unfair business practices. I'm all for protecting American technology and business so I don't mind putting a little bit of pressure on the Chinese. Since the pandemic the Chinese have gone all out to bring more people and countries into their sphere of influence. Apparently one of the Chinese specialties is loaning huge amounts of money to third world countries to build ports and infrastructure and when the country defaults the Chinese get a brand new port to operate from. In all likelihood there were ulterior motives to anything Trump did in regard to the Chinese. Maybe he won't get to open a new hotel on the Chinese mainland or keep his Chinese bank account on which he paid more taxes then he paid in the US.
> I can't stand the guy and I hope he chokes on his next greasy cheeseburger but I really think the transparency in health and billing is going to prove to be a great thing.
> I am not trolling but I hope to be in the very near future because I'm looking to hook up with some good lake trout or landlocked salmon.


You’re right. The Xi administration has gained significant prominence over the past 4 years. How much of that do you think could be attributed to trump’s erratic foreign policy?


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re right. The Xi administration has gained significant prominence over the past 4 years. How much of that do you think could be attributed to trump’s erratic foreign policy?


China, weaponizes Corona pandemic, rips off all US intellectual property, one way street deals w/US companies,turn 3rd world countries into indentured servants w/bogus loan deals,and checked out their navy on Wikipedia (nojoke,more surface combatants thanUS Navy), they are coming. I have always respected eastern culture and have no animosity for the chineese people but Mr. Xi frightens me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> China, weaponizes Corona pandemic, rips off all US intellectual property, one way street deals w/US companies,turn 3rd world countries into indentured servants w/bogus loan deals,and checked out their navy on Wikipedia (nojoke,more surface combatants thanUS Navy), they are coming. I have always respected eastern culture and have no animosity for the chineese people but Mr. Xi frightens me.


Not to mention trillions of dollars they own in US debt.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not to mention trillions of dollars they own in US debt.


Well ,we did a big buy American campaign in 90's but everybody happily bought their 8$ sweaters at Walmart ( the ones that are junk after 3 washes) situation reminded me of cattle on the conveyor belt at a slaughter house.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Well ,we did a big buy American campaign in 90's but everybody happily bought their 8$ sweaters at Walmart ( the ones that are junk after 3 washes) situation reminded me of cattle on the conveyor belt at a slaughter house.ccguns


If you look at the history about what occurs when a established power and a rising power collide it's not a good result w/war occuring more than half the time.Sure hope this is not case as I'm a smart enough American to know that war between nation states of equal capabilities more or less won't resemble previous wars. In other words US pop. will not be untouched. Cyber, nationwide power outages guaranteed. Power out 1 week everybody turns into a caveman.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> China, weaponizes Corona pandemic, rips off all US intellectual property, one way street deals w/US companies,turn 3rd world countries into indentured servants w/bogus loan deals,and checked out their navy on Wikipedia (nojoke,more surface combatants thanUS Navy), they are coming. I have always respected eastern culture and have no animosity for the chineese people but Mr. Xi frightens me.


They also have to keep a very large middle class happy. I don't see them doing that through picking a fight with the rest of the world. I put my faith in them, not the government of China.

I haven't heard a few of the things you posted, so no offense but I am not willing to just jump onto them as being reality or even if the fact of they happening that they are all bad things. But I know enough about the China government to know they have a lot of work to do to fix the suppression of their people to not know that they are a nation that is potentially very unstable with respect to world peace. 

That is why I am happy that those 400 million people are there. 




CunningCanuk said:


> Not to mention trillions of dollars they own in US debt.


That they sit on and collect the scheduled payments over the next 30 years? People pretend like they can do anything nefarious with it should realize that they don't come anywhere near the amount that is already owned by Americans.



CCGNZ said:


> Well ,we did a big buy American campaign in 90's but everybody happily bought their 8$ sweaters at Walmart ( the ones that are junk after 3 washes) situation reminded me of cattle on the conveyor belt at a slaughter house.ccguns


And we didn't have to pollute our environment with all those shit producing factories that the American companies opened up over there when we finally realized that rivers on fire and three headed fish wasn't worth it.

Now we are in a position to do things like 3d print and start to do so much more local with modern technology.

I am very optimistic about the upcoming decades. Once we are on the other side of the propaganda war that has been conducted on us. It is impossible to come together when people get totally different sets of information that is used to create false narratives designed to get people to fight with one another.



CCGNZ said:


> If you look at the history about what occurs when a established power and a rising power collide it's not a good result w/war occuring more than half the time.Sure hope this is not case as I'm a smart enough American to know that war between nation states of equal capabilities more or less won't resemble previous wars. In other words US pop. will not be untouched. Cyber, nationwide power outages guaranteed. Power out 1 week everybody turns into a caveman.ccguns


I don't see their middle class being ok with totally being devastated by a war.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They also have to keep a very large middle class happy. I don't see them doing that through picking a fight with the rest of the world. I put my faith in them, not the government of China.
> 
> I haven't heard a few of the things you posted, so no offense but I am not willing to just jump onto them as being reality or even if the fact of they happening that they are all bad things. But I know enough about the China government to know they have a lot of work to do to fix the suppression of their people to not know that they are a nation that is potentially very unstable with respect to world peace.
> 
> ...


You raise valid points ,never had quarrel w/any oriental people in general. I'm talking Mr Xi and his party here. He's pumping serious Nationalism and China's destiny etc. And I'd like to be as confident as you are about Cnina's people rising up but I"m not seeing it He beats his people down w/iron fistI have'nt seen them rise up over Internet being state controlled or journalist being jailed.Last time they rose up they were run over by tanks. That being said I genuinely hope your outcome happens.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That they sit on and collect the scheduled payments over the next 30 years? People pretend like they can do anything nefarious with it should realize that they don't come anywhere near the amount that is already owned by Americans.


I’m not pretending anything. 

I don’t know if anything nefarious can come from them owning US debt but I do know they aren’t buying it to help the west.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You raise valid points ,never had quarrel w/any oriental people in general. I'm talking Mr Xi and his party here. He's pumping serious Nationalism and China's destiny etc. And I'd like to be as confident as you are about Cnina's people rising up but I"m not seeing it He beats his people down w/iron fistI have'nt seen them rise up over Internet being state controlled or journalist being jailed.Last time they rose up they were run over by tanks. That being said I genuinely hope your outcome happens.ccguns


I met a lot of Chinese/Indian/etc students in 2009-2015 when I went back to school to get some degrees.

I am not necessarily saying that they will 'rise up'. But they want to be comfortable and that means they need to keep investing in their nation, which decreases the amount of money they have to build up other people's lands without the public pointing to their own conditions. And when they don't get it, that is when the money starts talking.



CunningCanuk said:


> I’m not pretending anything.
> 
> I don’t know if anything nefarious can come from them owning US debt.


I didn't mean you or anyone in particular were pretending about China being able to do something with the money they invested in our nation. Sorry if it came out that way.

This is one of those things that reminds me of the attacks during Obama's presidency that was used to distract from the Republican nonsense because nobody wants to white knight for China in a argument, so you just nod your head when people bring it up and take a drink of beer. 



CunningCanuk said:


> but I do know they aren’t buying it to help the west.


Absolutely I agree with you on this. That is why it is a dual benefit. They are buying it because we pay interest on their savings that they used to buy the treasuries. Our dollar is very stable (which is why it is so important that the Federal Reserve was not one of the entities that bent the knee to Trump) and they know that it will be paid back in full on a very well laid out schedule. 

We just need to get a lot better at investing in ourselves again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I didn't mean you or anyone in particular were pretending about China being able to do something with the money they invested in our nation. Sorry if it came out that way.
> 
> This is one of those things that reminds me of the attacks during Obama's presidency that was used to distract from the Republican nonsense because nobody wants to white knight for China in a argument, so you just nod your head when people bring it up and take a drink of beer.


Here’s something to read while you’re drinking your beer. 









U.S. Debt to China: How Much Is It, and Why?


China has long been one of the major foreign holders of U.S. national debt. Learn how much of the debt China holds and why it chooses to invest in U.S. Treasurys.




www.thebalance.com





While China owning a large portion of foreign debt isn’t the end of the world, it ain’t a nothin burger either. I think it’s something that should be included on a list of grievances or concerns about the Chinese government’s growing influence and actions stated by the OP.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Here’s something to read while you’re drinking your beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not saying that there is not a lot of money. Just trying to make sure that people understand what it actually is relative to what Americans have invested in their own nation.


I am saying that there is enough Americans that own the vast majority of our national debt, which has greatly benefitted both countries, even though I think we squandered a lot of our investing due to nothing that doesn't benefit the wealthiest of our nation being able to get through congress due to Republican obstruction.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Not to mention trillions of dollars they own in US debt.


Yea, right?
They actually do own us
Pretty funny, me thinks


----------



## mooray (Mar 12, 2021)

Nineteen trillion, aaaaahhhhhhhh the good ol' days.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)

While we're talking about China, this comes to my mind


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)

One more (Great show )


----------



## Sativied (Mar 12, 2021)

China has always been playing the long game. In a few decades next to India they will be the most powerful nation on the planet and it’s naive to think they will play nice and be pacifist instead of trying to force a new world order. Their infrastructure will be the center of the world and Taiwan is definitely fucked.



CunningCanuk said:


> While China owning a large portion of foreign debt isn’t the end of the world, it ain’t a nothin burger either.


I used to mess with Trumpers by pointing out Trump is a socialist who loans from the communists to pay farmers, but in practice it pretty much is a nothing burger. The thing is, everytime China dumps part of the debt, other countries are eager to buy it.

It’s a tool to control the value of their own currency in relation to the dollar (to keep export profotable yet importing of commodities affordable). It will actually be beneficial for the US if China dumps US holdings too fast, that’s why they do it graduallly.

To answer the thread’s title... well one of the things he did is increase animosity towards Russia while the real danger to western democracy is China.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)

LO fucking L   

John Dean Warns Trump That Prosecutors Are Closing In: 'Only A Matter Of Days' (yahoo.com)
Former Watergate witness says Trump will be indicted in ‘days’ (yahoo.com)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, right?
> They actually do own us
> Pretty funny, me thinks


I think you guys will be ok. Japan owns more.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 12, 2021)

Sativied said:


> China has always been playing the long game. In a few decades next to India they will be the most powerful nation on the planet and it’s naive to think they will play nice and be pacifist instead of trying to force a new world order. Their infrastructure will be the center of the world and Taiwan is definitely fucked.
> 
> 
> I used to mess with Trumpers by pointing out Trump is a socialist who loans from the communists to pay farmers, but in practice it pretty much is a nothing burger. The thing is, everytime China dumps part of the debt, other countries are eager to buy it.
> ...


I believe that we(USA) missed agolden opportunity after the wall came down, We bragged about winning the cold war and have never really given Russia the respect that it seeks, that country paid beaucoup during WW2 incredible human and material sacrafice, never totally acknowledged by the west. IF we just could have been a little more humble we'd undoubtably have a better relationship w/them. Ask yourself what DDay would have been like if Hitler had all the armor that got chewed up in the East at his disposal on 6/4/44.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Sativied said:


> China has always been playing the long game. In a few decades next to India they will be the most powerful nation on the planet and it’s naive to think they will play nice and be pacifist instead of trying to force a new world order. Their infrastructure will be the center of the world and Taiwan is definitely fucked.
> 
> 
> I used to mess with Trumpers by pointing out Trump is a socialist who loans from the communists to pay farmers, but in practice it pretty much is a nothing burger. The thing is, everytime China dumps part of the debt, other countries are eager to buy it.
> ...


As long as we are making predictions, I'll make one of my own.

In a few decades, China will be coming out of the slump created by its one child policy and civil unrest due to its repressive oligarchy. India will be stifled by the rise of fascism under Modi and will experience hardship due to civil unrest. Maybe they will have adjusted by then but I'm not so sure of that.

The US is not exceptional or pure and has a hand in the corruption seen in both India and China, not proclaiming "murrica is back" or anything like that. It's just that corrupt government and endemic corruption throughout the systems of those two nations puts a drag on their economic and political well being. China will be a military threat for the next decade. They will expand their regional influence for a while but by the 2030's, their internal problems will force them to once again change their hundred year plan.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> that country paid beaucoup during WW2 incredible human and material sacrafice,


Stalin/Russia aligned with Hitler as an ally in 1938, but got fucked over
Just saying/pointing that out


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I believe that we(USA) missed agolden opportunity after the wall came down, We bragged about winning the cold war and have never really given Russia the respect that it seeks, that country paid beaucoup during WW2 incredible human and material sacrafice, never totally acknowledged by the west. IF we just could have been a little more humble we'd undoubtably have a better relationship w/them. Ask yourself what DDay would have been like if Hitler had all the armor that got chewed up in the East at his disposal on 6/4/44.ccguns


D-Day wouldn't have happened on 6/4/44 if that were the case.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 12, 2021)

China is not a communist country so much as it a dictatorial authoritarian regime. By definition alone the Chinese are proving themselves to be capitalists and not communist. The rapid rise of the middle class, the upper class, the millionaires and billionaires don't seem to support any adherence to communism by the people or the state. If there is one thing China has adopted from the west it's consumerism. It's a frenzied grab for anything that new money can buy regardless of the source or impact. Don't they get National Geographic Magazine? The African colonialists of the past have been replaced by the Chinese colonialists of the present and the future. I think your right that the "pressures" put on China in the last four years pales in comparison to what they were able to accomplish while we as the rest of the world was focused on Trump. African nations that were of no interest to any country have been snatched up and indentured and whatever resources the Chinese can glean from those countries will be of a huge benefit to them. They are doing such a good job at destroying their own environment they're taking it on the road and successfully at that. I thought that was our MO but they are even better at it than us. I've no problem with them buying up our forest lands or NY sky scrapers because when push come to shove they can't take land home. If it's racist I apologize but I also have no problem with them vetting Chinese University students. Recent history has shown that a very very small minority are active members of the Chinese military bent on gathering technology and we couldn't make it any easier. I have no idea of how to rein in the Chinese so if they want to build up the Spratly islands all we can or will do is puff up and bluster. So I have to admit I was wrong and that Trump's superficial trade war and tirade against the theft of technology amounts to nothing, much less a success.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> As long as we are making predictions, I'll make one of my own.
> 
> In a few decades, China will be coming out of the slump created by its one child policy and civil unrest due to its repressive oligarchy. India will be stifled by the rise of fascism under Modi and will experience hardship due to civil unrest. Maybe they will have adjusted by then but I'm not so sure of that.
> 
> The US is not exceptional or pure and has a hand in the corruption seen in both India and China, not proclaiming "murrica is back" or anything like that. It's just that corrupt government and endemic corruption throughout the systems of those two nations puts a drag on their economic and political well being. China will be a military threat for the next decade. They will expand their regional influence for a while but by the 2030's, their internal problems will force them to once again change their hundred year plan.


Sure hope that holds true my man.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 13, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> China is not a communist country so much as it a dictatorial authoritarian regime. By definition alone the Chinese are proving themselves to be capitalists and not communist. The rapid rise of the middle class, the upper class, the millionaires and billionaires don't seem to support any adherence to communism by the people or the state. If there is one thing China has adopted from the west it's consumerism. It's a frenzied grab for anything that new money can buy regardless of the source or impact. Don't they get National Geographic Magazine? The African colonialists of the past have been replaced by the Chinese colonialists of the present and the future. I think your right that the "pressures" put on China in the last four years pales in comparison to what they were able to accomplish while we as the rest of the world was focused on Trump. African nations that were of no interest to any country have been snatched up and indentured and whatever resources the Chinese can glean from those countries will be of a huge benefit to them. They are doing such a good job at destroying their own environment they're taking it on the road and successfully at that. I thought that was our MO but they are even better at it than us. I've no problem with them buying up our forest lands or NY sky scrapers because when push come to shove they can't take land home. If it's racist I apologize but I also have no problem with them vetting Chinese University students. Recent history has shown that a very very small minority are active members of the Chinese military bent on gathering technology and we couldn't make it any easier. I have no idea of how to rein in the Chinese so if they want to build up the Spratly islands all we can or will do is puff up and bluster. So I have to admit I was wrong and that Trump's superficial trade war and tirade against the theft of technology amounts to nothing, much less a success.


We could do our part and stop trade completely, as well as stop trade with nations that trade with them, but we always want to have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> We could do our part and stop trade completely, as well as stop trade with nations that trade with them, but we always want to have our cake and eat it too.


Dual standards like so many things. The United States has no problem supporting a dictator friendly to our goals and aspirations but we're outraged when dictators don't subscribe to our goals and we have no problem assisting them out of power. 
China's downfall in the long-term is the damage they have done and are continuing to do to their environment. I do not have the most current statistics but I understand a great deal of their formally arable land is unfit for the production of food crops. (Unless they are shipping them to other countries with the good dose of human poop as the fertilizer). The Gulf between the haves and the have nots in China is also going to lead to discord which over the long term May shake things up but I'm confident the government will crush any opposition without a second thought. Just mobilize more execution vans to drive around the country. It's very efficient. I'm just grateful I'm an American because our s*** don't stink.


----------



## mooray (Mar 13, 2021)

Hahaha I'm assuming that last sentence is heavy sarcasm. One could argue we're killing China simply by purchasing so much from them. We've paid for a lot of their pollution.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 13, 2021)

Wouldn't it be a great to have been in a multi national alliance of countries throughout that region that would have been able to sit with us at the table when dealing with China.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 13, 2021)

Great point!!! It was sarcasm because our s*** is just as foul has any other country and probably more. The US has no problem shipping our hazardous waste to third and forth world countries or any reservations about shipping our our cigarettes overseas. The ones we buy here say make us birth defects or increase your risk of developing cancer but the ones we shipped overseas those warnings are replaced by things like rich tobacco flavor etc.


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2021)

I would be a benevolent dictator.


----------



## mooray (Mar 13, 2021)

Of course the problem being, if you want to be one, you're already not one.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> China is not a communist country so much as it a dictatorial authoritarian regime. By definition alone the Chinese are proving themselves to be capitalists and not communist. The rapid rise of the middle class, the upper class, the millionaires and billionaires don't seem to support any adherence to communism by the people or the state. If there is one thing China has adopted from the west it's consumerism. It's a frenzied grab for anything that new money can buy regardless of the source or impact. Don't they get National Geographic Magazine? The African colonialists of the past have been replaced by the Chinese colonialists of the present and the future. I think your right that the "pressures" put on China in the last four years pales in comparison to what they were able to accomplish while we as the rest of the world was focused on Trump. African nations that were of no interest to any country have been snatched up and indentured and whatever resources the Chinese can glean from those countries will be of a huge benefit to them. They are doing such a good job at destroying their own environment they're taking it on the road and successfully at that. I thought that was our MO but they are even better at it than us. I've no problem with them buying up our forest lands or NY sky scrapers because when push come to shove they can't take land home. If it's racist I apologize but I also have no problem with them vetting Chinese University students. Recent history has shown that a very very small minority are active members of the Chinese military bent on gathering technology and we couldn't make it any easier. I have no idea of how to rein in the Chinese so if they want to build up the Spratly islands all we can or will do is puff up and bluster. So I have to admit I was wrong and that Trump's superficial trade war and tirade against the theft of technology amounts to nothing, much less a success.


I'd describe China's socio-economic system as mercantilist oligarchy. Definitely not communist. The country is nearly completely controlled by an oligarchy made of descendants from the founders of the CCP. That oligarchy owns a third of the wealth in China and control almost all of the economy, so it's not really capitalist. Mercantilism is a system that seeks to grow wealth through one-sided protectionist trading practices which, to me, seems to be what the Chinese government is doing. 

Not racist one bit to say that the Chinese government is vile, because it is. The people of China aren't the problem, their authoritarian government is. Can't really blame the majority for their government because their system does not practice free and fair elections, nor is there a universal right to vote.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> We could do our part and stop trade completely, as well as stop trade with nations that trade with them, but we always want to have our cake and eat it too.


We are so interconnected now that a total divorce would be very painful, supply chain thrown into total chaos, not to mention the fact that the Chineese have a virtual monopoly on rare earth metals that are essential to the production of high tech components (comp.chips,cellphones,etc)ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'd describe China's socio-economic system as mercantilist oligarchy. Definitely not communist. The country is nearly completely controlled by an oligarchy made of descendants from the founders of the CCP. That oligarchy owns a third of the wealth in China and control almost all of the economy, so it's not really capitalist. Mercantilism is a system that seeks to grow wealth through one-sided protectionist trading practices which, to me, seems to be what the Chinese government is doing.
> 
> Not racist one bit to say that the Chinese government is vile, because it is. The people of China aren't the problem, their authoritarian government is. Can't really blame the majority for their government because their system does not practice free and fair elections, nor is there a universal right to vote.


Never a prob. w/regular chineese people or any oriental people for that matter, absolutely agree about Chineese gov. and Communist Party.I've noticed a change in their stance under Pres. Xi pumping nationalism, talking of destiny etc. The fact that he keeps adding years to his term and his cult of persnality propaganda is what concerns me most hope confrontation is not inevitable but don't like the odds.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> We are so interconnected now that a total divorce would be very painful, supply chain thrown into total chaos, not to mention the fact that the Chineese have a virtual monopoly on rare earth metals that are essential to the production of high tech components (comp.chips,cellphones,etc)ccguns


This all cycles back to foreign policy toward China. About the only policy Trump had that I could agree with was confronting China over trade practices. The problem with his policy was his sweeping use of tariffs, which ended up as a tax on US consumers while pushing US manufacturing into a recession in 2019. 

This is what Biden's Secretary of State says about our policy toward China going forward:

Reading what has been put down as a plan by Biden's administration, I'd say he agrees with you. It's something I'm going to hold him accountable for as well. 









A Foreign Policy for the American People - United States Department of State


SECRETARY BLINKEN: Good morning. My fellow Americans, five weeks ago I was sworn in as your Secretary of State. My job is to represent the United States to the world, to fight for the interests and values of the American people. When President Biden asked me to serve, he made sure that I...




www.state.gov





The full policy statement on China:

_And eighth, we will manage the biggest geopolitical test of the 21st century: our relationship with China.

Several countries present us with serious challenges, including Russia, Iran, North Korea. And there are serious crises we have to deal with, including in Yemen, Ethiopia, and Burma.

But the challenge posed by China is different. China is the only country with the economic, diplomatic, military, and technological power to seriously challenge the stable and open international system – all the rules, values, and relationships that make the world work the way we want it to, because it ultimately serves the interests and reflects the values of the American people.

Our relationship with China will be competitive when it should be, collaborative when it can be, and adversarial when it must be. The common denominator is the need to engage China from a position of strength.

That requires working with allies and partners, not denigrating them, because our combined weight is much harder for China to ignore. It requires engaging in diplomacy and in international organizations, because where we have pulled back, China has filled in. It requires standing up for our values when human rights are abused in Xinjiang or when democracy is trampled in Hong Kong, because if we don’t, China will act with even greater impunity. And it means investing in American workers, companies, and technologies, and insisting on a level playing field, because when we do, we can out-compete anyone._

It's more than just an economic policy like what Trump had. Notably, while Biden rolled back Trump's tariffs on all other nations, he has not rolled them back on Chinese goods. His administration also plans to proceed with legal actions against Chinese companies that Trump initiated. So, no sea change in foreign policy toward China. Just better leadership going forward.


----------



## mooray (Mar 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> We are so interconnected now that a total divorce would be very painful, supply chain thrown into total chaos, not to mention the fact that the Chineese have a virtual monopoly on rare earth metals that are essential to the production of high tech components (comp.chips,cellphones,etc)ccguns


I always think about the scale of self-sufficiency and history. We know that a town isn't big enough to manufacture all the things we need, nor is a county, but possibly a state and definitely a country. I think the pain is how we know it would be the right thing to do. The more it hurts, the more a sign that we shouldn't have created such a dependency.


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2021)

Basically the standard of living will go down when we get industry back. The added labor costs will have to be accounted for. But that is a worthwhile price to pay to have security in the things you need. On a lighter note.

*Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents*
he Alabama Republican Party will honor former President Trump for being "one of the greatest and most effective presidents in the 245-year history of this Republic," Fox News reported. 

"The resolution, basically, it just talks about the greatness of Donald J. Trump, how he made America great again and I hope other states will follow suit," Perry Hooper Jr., a former state representative and a member of the state party’s executive committee, told Fox News. Members of the state's GOP unanimously voted on the resolution, which claims that "President Trump put the American people and the American worker first in all of his decisions."









Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the ‘greatest’ presidents


The Alabama Republican Party will honor former President Trump for being “one of the greatest and most effective presidents in the 245-year history of this Republic,” Fox News repo…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

*Hidden Brain Host on "Useful Delusions" and Why We Lie to Ourselves Everyday*





Shankar Vedantam, host of the popular podcast “Hidden Brain,” has been reporting on human behavior for decades. He says that buying into false beliefs can actually be a good thing -- sometimes. He joins Hari Sreenivasan to explain why self-delusion can be a useful tool to help us through life's hardships.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe we should have stepped into the Australian/Trade disputes or maybe we still should. Upward of 50% of Australia's exports go to China. If the Chinese stop buying wool and lamb from the United States ain't no big thing (except to the producers). If the Chinese stop buying US coal and Iron ore we can take the hit. Could we lessen the stress on our allies economically. Hopefully allies are not only allies in times of war. I'm not sure if we can help the Australians out in any way but it sure would be nice to have a strong US economically supported bastion of democracy so close to China If only because the Chinese wouldn't like it. I guess I'm irritated with the Chinese because they act without any repercussions just like we do.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 14, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not racist one bit to say that the Chinese government is vile, because it is. The people of China aren't the problem, their authoritarian government is. Can't really blame the majority for their government because their system does not practice free and fair elections, nor is there a universal right to vote.


If only the chinese were as thoughtful about not being racist. And yes, I mean the chinese with a broad brush, not specifically the chinese government. We’re talking about people who own cotton plantations with child slaves and have a complete disregard for human life. Especially black lives don’t matter. Not in China, and not in Africa where China is gaining control fast at the cost of human rights. I much rather be black and live in the US than in China. Befehl ist Befehl was a lame excuse from the Nazis, why should it be accepted from the chinese. There was once a time when putting millions of people into camps was good enough reason for a world war. The nr 1 religion in China IS China, they are extremely nationalistic. What would 1.3 billion Americans or even Germans today do if their government puts millions into camps where women and children are raped. They would either fight or have a mass exodus. It’a not a race thing, it‘s cultural. They believe their culture is superior and will come out on top as rulers of the universe. Chinese exceptionalism goes back way further than the American.

As for your predictions, there’s no reason to assume China or India’s progress will stop. They came from a far worse position than they’re in now. China is expected to be the nr 1 in many aspects in 2040 and 2050 still. Especially economically, and the rest just follows. From their perspective, it’s not the good guys who are sending war ships through what they consider their waters and there’s no chance China will tolerate that longer than they have to. Just as the US wouldn’t tolerate Chinese or Russians war ships threatening them. Difference with Cuba is that US allies in Asia already declined missile defense systems from the US, cause they know what’s coming. Same with Australia, already being bullied by China, they know what’s coming: a major powershift in the world.

India is expected to surpass China eventually and become the world’s leader in global employment for much of this century. They’ll also continue to be the most populous nation in the world by far. It’ll be like sliding into a different time line, where Asia is the center of the modern world, with major trading partners and allies like Brazil and Nigeria.

While it may seem laughable to some that the chinese will rule the world, there are fortunately people in the US who do see what’s coming.

_"I worry that they're (China) accelerating their ambitions to supplant the United States and our leadership role in the rules-based international order ... by 2050," said Washington's top military officer in Asia-Pacific, Admiral Philip Davidson.

"Taiwan is clearly one of their ambitions before that. And I think the threat is manifest during this decade, in fact, in the next six years," he told a US Senate committee._



Fogdog said:


> The common denominator is the need to engage China from a position of strength.


 It sounds like a heads up the arms race will continue under Biden. “We need to produce more weapons so we can tell China what to do” (like not taking back a seceded part of the nation). Engaging from a position of weakness is never a good idea but in china that comment will be perceived as just another of the endless attempts from the west to bully the chinese into submission.

Don’t have to be a certified time traveller to know where this is heading to, anyone who ever played Risk can tell.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Hidden Brain Host on "Useful Delusions" and Why We Lie to Ourselves Everyday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A face with that voice! Love Hidden Brain.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 14, 2021)

Sativied said:


> If only the chinese were as thoughtful about not being racist. And yes, I mean the chinese with a broad brush, not specifically the chinese government. We’re talking about people who own cotton plantations with child slaves and have a complete disregard for human life. Especially black lives don’t matter. Not in China, and not in Africa where China is gaining control fast at the cost of human rights. I much rather be black and live in the US than in China. Befehl ist Befehl was a lame excuse from the Nazis, why should it be accepted from the chinese. There was once a time when putting millions of people into camps was good enough reason for a world war. The nr 1 religion in China IS China, they are extremely nationalistic. What would 1.3 billion Americans or even Germans today do if their government puts millions into camps where women and children are raped. They would either fight or have a mass exodus. It’a not a race thing, it‘s cultural. They believe their culture is superior and will come out on top as rulers of the universe. Chinese exceptionalism goes back way further than the American.
> 
> As for your predictions, there’s no reason to assume China or India’s progress will stop. They came from a far worse position than they’re in now. China is expected to be the nr 1 in many aspects in 2040 and 2050 still. Especially economically, and the rest just follows. From their perspective, it’s not the good guys who are sending war ships through what they consider their waters and there’s no chance China will tolerate that longer than they have to. Just as the US wouldn’t tolerate Chinese or Russians war ships threatening them. Difference with Cuba is that US allies in Asia already declined missile defense systems from the US, cause they know what’s coming. Same with Australia, already being bullied by China, they know what’s coming: a major powershift in the world.
> 
> ...


It has always been America First with our foreign policy. Abandoning our role as world police was pure incompetence & a big gift to the Chinese.

China will be experiencing the problems associated with their expanding military power and a population yearning to have the material goods we have. They will be drawn into conflicts. They will have increasing difficulties at home when the economy turns down. They're winning the tariff war because they thought ahead, thought strategically, but the population noticed. Nationalism brought them together in the tariff war but it also created cracks in the population's sense of equity. China will also be fighting Putin's cyber army even as they become more aligned with Russia. I believe the CCP is short-sighted to some problems as they've been able to maintain a very closed society but Putin would be more than happy to destroy their control of the population as he partners with them & the US will not be sitting idly any longer in that regard either.

I'm glad America is back & engaging China more strategically.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

Gee, I wonder why they think that way in Alabama, 500,000 dead covid victims don't count for much. The more racist the state the more Trumpy they are. It must burn their asses that all those black folks in their state are gonna get some cash from Uncle Sam, they would rather starve themselves than see that happen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents | TheHill 

*Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents*

The Alabama Republican Party will honor former President Trump for being "one of the greatest and most effective presidents in the 245-year history of this Republic," Fox News reported.

At a Saturday evening reception held at Mar-a-Lago, the party will present Trump with a framed resolution that grants him the honor.

"The resolution, basically, it just talks about the greatness of Donald J. Trump, how he made America great again and I hope other states will follow suit," Perry Hooper Jr., a former state representative and a member of the state party’s executive committee, told Fox News.

Members of the state's GOP unanimously voted on the resolution, which claims that "President Trump put the American people and the American worker first in all of his decisions."

Among Trump's accomplishments cited in the document are his success with Operation Warp Speed, his withdraw from the "job-killing Paris Climate Agreement" and his appointment of "three constitutionally conservative judges." 

"It’s just recognizing him for all the great things he has done for America for bringing back American manufacturing, cutting taxes, creating best economy ever, building up our military," added Hooper, who also served as the 2016 Trump campaign’s Alabama co-chairman, according to Fox News.

The resolution also bashes President Biden, stating that "President Trump accomplished more in 48 days than Joe Biden did in 48 years as a senator and vice president."

The Alabama Republican Party did not immediately respond to The Hill's request for comment.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, I wonder why they think that way in Alabama, 500,000 dead covid victims don't count for much. The more racist the state the more Trumpy they are. It must burn their asses that all those black folks in their state are gonna get some cash from Uncle Sam, they would rather starve themselves than see that happen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents | TheHill
> 
> ...


Fantastic, can they send me a piece of cake.LOLccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> Dual standards like so many things. The United States has no problem supporting a dictator friendly to our goals and aspirations but we're outraged when dictators don't subscribe to our goals and we have no problem assisting them out of power.
> China's downfall in the long-term is the damage they have done and are continuing to do to their environment. I do not have the most current statistics but I understand a great deal of their formally arable land is unfit for the production of food crops. (Unless they are shipping them to other countries with the good dose of human poop as the fertilizer). The Gulf between the haves and the have nots in China is also going to lead to discord which over the long term May shake things up but I'm confident the government will crush any opposition without a second thought. Just mobilize more execution vans to drive around the country. It's very efficient. I'm just grateful I'm an American because our s*** don't stink.


I certainly don't view my country (USA) through rose colored glasses, We've got warts also but at least we try to ask ourselves the hard questions as a nation and as I've previously said there is somebody from every ethnic background that has "made it" here, not many countries can say and THAT is what I believe gives us our karma as a nation.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> Maybe we should have stepped into the Australian/Trade disputes or maybe we still should. Upward of 50% of Australia's exports go to China. If the Chinese stop buying wool and lamb from the United States ain't no big thing (except to the producers). If the Chinese stop buying US coal and Iron ore we can take the hit. Could we lessen the stress on our allies economically. Hopefully allies are not only allies in times of war. I'm not sure if we can help the Australians out in any way but it sure would be nice to have a strong US economically supported bastion of democracy so close to China If only because the Chinese wouldn't like it. I guess I'm irritated with the Chinese because they act without any repercussions just like we do.


Absolutely, always fond of the Aussies.ccguns


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 14, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I certainly don't view my country (USA) through rose colored glasses, We've got warts also but at least we try to ask ourselves the hard questions as a nation and as I've previously said there is somebody from every ethnic background that has "made it" here, not many countries can say and THAT is what I believe gives us our karma as a nation.ccguns


One of my favorite thing about the Olympics is the opening procession. The US team is so ethnically diverse compared to others.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> One of my favorite thing about the Olympics is the opening procession. The US team is so ethnically diverse compared to others.
> [/QUOTEt Diversity makes us who we are, in crucial trying times it is the factor that brings us through, the fact that in this land people of all ethnicity can and do succeed separates this country from almost all others and IMO is the crucial factor as to why we have triumphed when put to the grindstone.ccguns


----------



## topcat (Mar 14, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> She's good
> That fucker from Fox News is an idiot (Oh, and bye the way,Fox News has essentially destroyed this country/that's my opinion)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369737440378847232


Like Douchey, like son.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, I wonder why they think that way in Alabama, 500,000 dead covid victims don't count for much. The more racist the state the more Trumpy they are. It must burn their asses that all those black folks in their state are gonna get some cash from Uncle Sam, they would rather starve themselves than see that happen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents | TheHill
> 
> ...



Alabama is a joke, they outlawed yoga in public schools because the Hindu's are a dangerous cult lol.


----------



## printer (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Alabama is a joke, they outlawed yoga in public schools because the Hindu's are a dangerous cult lol.


Maybe they know a thing about themselves. The ability to be drawn into a cult. Like the one they are in now.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, I wonder why they think that way in Alabama, 500,000 dead covid victims don't count for much. The more racist the state the more Trumpy they are. It must burn their asses that all those black folks in their state are gonna get some cash from Uncle Sam, they would rather starve themselves than see that happen.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Alabama Republican Party to gift Trump with resolution acknowledging him as one of the 'greatest' presidents | TheHill
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Alabama is a joke, they outlawed yoga in public schools because the Hindu's are a dangerous cult lol.


Well we didn’t outlaw it but if your not from the east and teaching it it is deemed to be cultural appropriation .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Alabama is a joke, they outlawed yoga in public schools because the Hindu's are a dangerous cult lol.


They just need to call it prayer and turn it into a bullshit religion to hoist them by their own petard. They are all for prayer in schools and I'll bet they have laws protecting it too. These shit hole states are gonna be sued out of existence one day if the feds change the law to make it easier. Breonna Taylor's family just got a $75 million dollar settlement, a good example of the way everybody in the state pays for this bullshit.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Alabama is a joke, they outlawed yoga in public schools because the Hindu's are a dangerous cult lol.


End of Civil War almost 160 yrs Where's the progress south of the Mason Dixon line? At start of pandemic people could'nt get unemp. checks after 6 weeks for Christ sakes, total shithole correctional depts.,sucky state services,shitty standard of living, yet still proud as a MF. ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 14, 2021)

They also worship the golden calf, Cheeto Jesus, the deplorables have turned heathen! Not just the republicans are going through shit and division, their religious lunatic branch is in upheaval too, good job Donald.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pastors quit after watching churchgoers become radicalized by QAnon (businessinsider.com)

*Pastors are leaving their congregation after losing their churchgoers to QAnon*


*Pastors are trying to fight conspiracy theories and misinformation that have gripped churches.*
*Insider spoke to two pastors who left their congregation after watching members become radicalized.*
*More than a quarter of white evangelicals believe in the QAnon conspiracy theory, research shows.*
On the morning of the Capitol riot, Vern Swieringa told his wife during a walk with their dogs: "Something is going to happen today. I don't know what, but something's going to happen today."

The Christian Reformed Church pastor from Michigan had been watching for months as some members of his congregation grew captivated by videos about the QAnon conspiracy theory on social media, openly discussing sex trafficking and Satan-worshipping pedophiles.

He had watched as other spiritual advisors, including the self-proclaimed "Trump Prophet" Mark Taylor, incorporated wild and dangerous QAnon beliefs into their sermons on YouTube, and as organizers of the Christian Jericho March gathered in Washington, DC, days before the insurrection, urging followers to "pray, march, fast, and rally for election integrity."

So when hundreds of President Donald Trump's supporters stormed the Capitol hours after his premonition, Swieringa was shocked, but not surprised.

"I think some of the signs had been there all along and it just all came to a perfect storm," Swieringa told Insider.

The pastor said he had been worried about so-called "Christian nationalism" since Trump was elected into office in 2016. (Neither Swieringa nor any of the other pastors interviewed for this story say who they voted for in 2016 or 2020.)

He became even more concerned when, in 2018, some elderly members in his own congregation started sending him "disturbing" QAnon videos. When Swieringa brought these to the attention of his superiors, they were mostly dismissive, telling him they didn't know what QAnon was.

But when the coronavirus pandemic hit last year, the problem got worse, and a lot more personal.

Swieringa felt increasingly uncomfortable when a large part of his congregation said they believed the pandemic was a hoax.

The 61-year-old pastor had been taking the pandemic very seriously, partly because his wife was considered at risk. A bout of pneumonia in 2019 had left her with permanent scarring in the lungs.

"It was at that point when I put my foot down and said, 'I'm not going to preach in front of a congregation that wants to sing and not wear masks,'" Swieringa said. "But they still wanted me to preach in front of them without wearing a mask."

He said the church offered to him a plexiglass barrier to preach behind, but he felt it wouldn't make much of a difference in an enclosed space.


"We agreed to separate at that point, and so it felt pretty cordial at the time. But I found out later that there were really hard feelings amongst the congregation, and many of them felt like I abandoned them," Swieringa said. "It was heartbreaking."

Swieringa left the church in December 2020 after eight years of service.

He now works part-time at the Kibbie Christian Reformed Church in South Haven, 30 miles away from his original job. His new church has a mandatory mask rule.

*One in four white evangelicals believe in QAnon*
Swieringa is not the only pastor who has struggled with the rapid spread of conspiracy theories and misinformation in his congregation.
*more...*


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm a bit uncomfortable referring to states like Alabama, Mississippi as shit holes even if they are. I honestly don't know the numbers but I'd bet they rank 49th and 50th in education and educational funding. WTF, Maybe education wouldn't make a different.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 15, 2021)

Actually, Alaska is 49th and New Mexico is 50th.

Mississippi is 43rd, Alabama is 47th.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, Alaska is 49th and New Mexico is 50th.
> 
> Mississippi is 43rd, Alabama is 47th.


I guess a took a wild shot at that one but I wasn't certain.. who is 94, 95 and 96. My brother's children in Connecticut get two sets of books and two computers one set for home and the other set for school. The town doesn't want them to hurt their backs. Two stinking computers for a child


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 15, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> I'm a bit uncomfortable referring to states like Alabama, Mississippi as shit holes even if they are. I honestly don't know the numbers but I'd bet they rank 49th and 50th in education and educational funding. WTF, Maybe education wouldn't make a different.


I hear you on that my man, I take no pleasure in trashing these states, shit,they are AMERICANS just like I am and in diff. circumstances or points in history we could be in afoxhole together as AMERICANS.It's just hard to believe 1000 or so miles apart can have 180 mindsets.I guess the internet can divide just as easily as it can unite.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

America should listen to Stacey Abrams' warning about 'racist' election laws








Analysis: America should listen to Stacey Abrams' warning about 'racist' election laws


Stacey Abrams' stark warning about Georgia's new election bill being racist is shining a spotlight on a nationwide battle over whose voices will be heard at the ballot box, as Republicans around the country try to suppress voting rights.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> America should listen to Stacey Abrams' warning about 'racist' election laws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully the democrats will drive through HR-1 and the voting rights act to counter act the republican turn to fascism. Remember the conservative members of the SCOTUS recently watched their political home get burned to the ground by Trump and his base of deplorables. They drove all the people like them out of the party as it morphed into a racist anti democratic and illiberal organization. I would expect that these people watch the news and apprehend the threat that this trend in the GOP represents to democratic institutions, the constitution and rule of law. Their thinking might have changed a bit on protecting voters rights, dark money and other things that weaken democracy. Really these SCOTUS justices and others are ideologically adrift, as their allies in the republican plutocracy are rendered powerless.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 15, 2021)

They didn’t win so they want to suppress voters until they do. How American of them.


----------



## printer (Mar 15, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> They didn’t win so they want to suppress voters until they do. How American of them.


Actually they tried to suppress the vote then lost. And now want to plug up the holes they missed.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 15, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> I guess a took a wild shot at that one but I wasn't certain.. who is 94, 95 and 96. My brother's children in Connecticut get two sets of books and two computers one set for home and the other set for school. The town doesn't want them to hurt their backs. Two stinking computers for a child


Actually that makes a lot of sense.

I imagine it is a lot less costly for them to not have kids walking around with their laptops all day and night. Back and forth from school. 

Blaming it on how heavy backpacks can get is genius though. Because bags get legitimately heavy and I can see some 60 lb kid walking around dropping a 30 pound bag next to their desk with a computer in it would end up with a lot more breakage.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks like someone will be fired soon, and he'll have more time to commit to his legal defense.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Looks like someone will be fired soon, and he'll have more time to commit to his legal defense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853999


DeJoy got DeBoot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> DeJoy got DeBoot.


I can see that guy going to prison and spending a lot of quality time with the FBI and a grand jury, he fucked with the mail and the election for political purposes. I'm pretty sure he was in a conspiracy with Trump to steal the election, one of several conspiracies Trump was the center of. No fucking way will Joe tolerate that slime ball in government, ditto for the guy at the DOJ who wanted to fire and take the AGs job for Trump. The board will fire the post master general and Garland will clean house at the DOJ, the secretary of defense is purging the military and pentagon now. One day there will be police reform and a purge there too, along with a national bad cop no hire list.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 16, 2021)

Most truthful article title I've seen in years.










Jared Kushner, Overconfident Moron, Has Some Advice for Joe Biden


According to Kushner, if the Biden administration is “smart,” it’ll listen to him.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

The narcissistic delusions of grandeur is strong with that guy and most of the right.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Most truthful article title I've seen in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this part:

Here, let‘s take a moment to pause and reflect on the fact that Biden administration employees are probably told on their first day of work that if they ever find themselves in a situation in which Jared Kushner is praising something they’ve done, they should immediately do the opposite and escalate the incident to their superior.​​


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Most truthful article title I've seen in years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a piece of shit/son of a felon
Fact


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 16, 2021)

Whitehouse Calls for Review of ‘Fake’ FBI Background Check into Kavanaugh in 2018 (yahoo.com) 

*Whitehouse Calls for Review of ‘Fake’ FBI Background Check into Kavanaugh in 2018*

Senator Sheldon Whitehouse (D., R.I.) is asking Attorney General Merrick Garland to help facilitate “proper oversight” into the FBI’s 2018 background check of Brett Kavanaugh during the Supreme Court justice’s confirmation hearing, suggesting that the investigation may have been “fake.”

Kavanaugh faced a tumultuous confirmation process in 2018 after Christine Blasey Ford claimed he had sexually assaulted her when they were teenagers. Kavanaugh denied the claims.

The FBI investigated Ford’s allegations, as well as other allegations of misconduct that arose. However, some Democratic senators claimed the bureau had not performed a thorough background check. They criticized the FBI’s decision not to interview Ford or Kavanaugh as part of the probe.

- ADVERTISEMENT -
In a letter to Garland, Whitehouse expresses concern that some witnesses who wanted to share their accounts with the FBI allegedly could not find anyone at the bureau to accept their testimony and that no one had been assigned to accept or gather evidence.

“This was unique behavior in my experience, as the Bureau is usually amenable to information and evidence; but in this matter the shutters were closed, the drawbridge drawn up, and there was no point of entry by which members of the public or Congress could provide information to the FBI,” Whitehouse said.

The senator noted that after the FBI created a tip line, lawmakers were not offered any insight into how or whether new allegations were being processed and evaluated.

He said the senators had been made aware a “stack” of information had come in through the tip line, but were given no further explanation on how the information had been reviewed.

“This ‘tip line’ appears to have operated more like a garbage chute, with everything that came down the chute consigned without review to the figurative dumpster,” he said.

He also rebuked FBI director Chris Wray, who has stayed on in his role under the Biden administration, for not responding to questions regarding the investigation.

Whitehouse said he wants information about “how, why, and at whose behest” the FBI conducted a “fake” investigation.


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

Wow, it's great that they're reviewing some of this stuff.


----------



## printer (Mar 16, 2021)

*Trump says election 'should have been overturned'*
“Our Supreme Court and our courts didn’t have the courage to overturn elections that should have been overturned. Because you’re talking about decisive amounts, hundreds of thousands and even millions of votes,” he said on Fox News's Maria Bartiromo Tuesday evening in a rare media appearance since leaving office in January. 








Trump says election ‘should have been overturned’


Former President Trump said the 2020 election “should have been overturned,” citing his repeated claims of voter fraud despite a lack of evidence.”Our Supreme Court and our courts didn’t have…




thehill.com




*Trump: Supreme Court should be 'ashamed' for not overturning election*
“The Democrats used COVID to do things they can’t believe they got away with, that they didn’t get their legislatures approve, and our courts and the Supreme Court didn’t have the courage to overturn elections that should have been overturned because you’re talking about decisive amounts, hundreds of thousands and even millions of votes,” Trump said. 

“The Supreme Court didn’t rule on the facts, it ruled on standing,” Trump said. “The Supreme Court should be ashamed of itself.” 








Trump: Supreme Court should be ‘ashamed’ for not reversing Biden win


Former President Trump blasted the Supreme Court for refusing to hear his campaign’s election challenges, saying on Tuesday that the high court lacked the “courage” it needed to overturn the 2020 e…




thehill.com


----------



## mooray (Mar 16, 2021)

As it turned out, the people actually involved with the election had perfectly reasonable explanations for things like the tubs being moved around, yet I guess the supreme court is supposed to listen to random people not actually involved with anything that confused reality with what they want.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 17, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump says election 'should have been overturned'*
> “Our Supreme Court and our courts didn’t have the courage to overturn elections that should have been overturned. Because you’re talking about decisive amounts, hundreds of thousands and even millions of votes,” he said on Fox News's Maria Bartiromo Tuesday evening in a rare media appearance since leaving office in January.
> 
> 
> ...


Simply put, he's a fucking madman
And he ran the country for four years
Figure that the fuck out, because I can't


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

What about the tRUmp super genes and the whole hoax thing?










Chicago hospital executive caught bragging about vaccinating Eric Trump before he's eligible


Eric Trump may not have understood what vaccines do after his father caught and recovered from the coronavirus -- but he got the vaccine through a personal connection.A top executive at a Chicago hospital boasted about vaccinating former president Donald Trump's younger son on the same day the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

Police: Georgia shooting suspect may have ‘sexual addiction’ | WSAV-TV 

*Police: Georgia shooting suspect may have ‘sexual addiction’*



ATLANTA (AP) — The man accused of killing eight people at massage parlors in the Atlanta area told police his act was not racially motivated, and that he potentially had a “sex addiction,” officials said Wednesday.

Still, officials said they were investigating whether the deaths were hate crimes amid concerns over a wave of attacks on Asian Americans. Six of the victims were Asian and seven were women.

Eight victims were identified by police, six Asian women, one white woman and one white male.

Delaina Ashely Yaun, 33, of Acworth, Ga., Paul Andre Michels, 54, of Atlanta, Xiaojie Yan, 49, of Kennesaw, Ga., Daoyou Feng, 44, were all identified by Cherokee County Police as victims of the deadly shooting.

Four other victims’ identities remain unknown to the public.

Elcias R. Hernandez-Ortiz, 30, of Acworth, Ga., is in stable condition.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)

Another tRUmptard incel with guns and anger issues, nothing unusual.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> What about the tRUmp super genes and the whole hoax thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about these assholes jumping to the front of the line?


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 17, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Simply put, he's a fucking madman
> And he ran the country for four years
> Figure that the fuck out, because I can't


Frankly my friend I think we came out of those four years surprisingly well. Even with the damage done to every facet of the gem we call the world I can imagine how badly things could have gone. The damage done is painful but anything he did is reparable. I can envision scenarios in which that f****** madman was capable of inflicting permanent damage. I just thank God that our military leadership essentially said that they followed the Constitution and not simply the orders of the president. I wonder why they came out and said that when Trump was the president. I'll bet you Trump was provided with a fake football to follow him everywhere. He would have been pushing buttons to try to make a phone call


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2021)

Lucky that the Iranian missle at the base in response of killing their general did not kill anyone. Just one step away from war. I remember watching information come in minute by minute hoping the whole thing would not blow up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 17, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> Frankly my friend I think we came out of those four years surprisingly well. Even with the damage done to every facet of the gem we call the world I can imagine how badly things could have gone. The damage done is painful but anything he did is reparable. I can envision scenarios in which that f****** madman was capable of inflicting permanent damage. I just thank God that our military leadership essentially said that they followed the Constitution and not simply the orders of the president. I wonder why they came out and said that when Trump was the president. I'll bet you Trump was provided with a fake football to follow him everywhere. He would have been pushing buttons to try to make a phone call


I'm actually glad that we paid him to golf so much.


----------



## mooray (Mar 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> I'm actually glad that we paid him to golf so much.


Remember when certain people were first complaining about Obama saying, "he's not doing anything" and I'm thinking, if they hate him so much, isn't that a good thing??


----------



## printer (Mar 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Remember when certain people were first complaining about Obama saying, "he's not doing anything" and I'm thinking, if they hate him so much, isn't that a good thing??


"HE HAS HIS FEET ON THE DESK!!!"


----------



## mooray (Mar 17, 2021)

printer said:


> "HE HAS HIS FEET ON THE DESK!!!"


Dude that photo of a black man with his feet on the desk telling a bunch of white guys what's up, holy shit that must have had the bible belt about ready to pop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 17, 2021)

*White Supremacist Propaganda Surged In 2020, According To Report*





The Anti-Defamation League's Center on Extremism finds in a new report that white supremacist propaganda surged in 2020. Jonathan Greenblatt of the ADL joins Morning Joe to discuss.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2021)

printer said:


> "HE HAS HIS FEET ON THE DESK!!!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4856536


it appears he has no 'markings'- that'll change in jail.


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> I'm actually glad that we paid him to golf so much.


That's pretty funny. I guess if you subtract the four days a week he goofed off playing golf it gave him far less of an opportunity to wreak havoc.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

Rottedroots said:


> That's pretty funny. I guess if you subtract the four days a week he goofed off playing golf it gave him far less of an opportunity to wreak havoc.


Of the 1,460 days of Trumps presidency, he spent 288 on the golf course. 

So, Trump spent 20% of his time as president playing golf.


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Of the 1,460 days of Trumps presidency, he spent 288 on the golf course.
> 
> So, Trump spent 20% of his time as president playing golf.


They were working golf sessions. He cheated on the score also.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm well aware. I saw video of him taking an 8 foot gimme.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 18, 2021)

Good commentary






Trump is fucked
Nice


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 19, 2021)

Glenn Kirshner has been talking shit for years. To date, not one single thing he's said has ever come to pass.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

As Jefferson said: "the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time by the blood of tyrants". The tree should flourish as Trump's mountain of bullshit breaks down to compost in the courts. The poisoned corpse of the elephant thrashing around at it's base should provide nourishment as it dies and breaks down too.

Let's see, add Asian Americans to the enemies list now, they can join the native Americans, Indian Americans, the brown Americans and Black Americans. They keep making enemies and the democrats keep making friends, sooner or later they will be overwhelmed by enemies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

When young people vote, their voice will be heard, if they don't, then don't complain, it works like that for everybody. People pay attention to Trumpers because they vote and they vote in primaries, they might be stupid racists, but they vote. They are gonna, whine and complain, but they vote, but they will be in the streets now, not at the seat of power.

Make access to the polls easier and more convenient for them and young people might vote more, but perhaps Trump and covid have left their mark on a generation, at least until 2022.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*After Trump Failed Them, 'Generation P' Fights Back*





A year into the coronavirus pandemic, and the response to the virus has exposed a huge generational divide in America. In this special report, MSNBC’s Ari Melber explores this divide and explains how this crisis has particularly upended the lives of younger Americans who already face crippling student debt, low wages, and a tough job market. The report also notes a range of factors that contribute to the obstacles this generation faces, including the Trump administration.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the democrats keep making friends,


It's easy to make new friends when you spend money on them that isn't yours. 

You can't possibly know what a "tree of liberty" is if you support forcible reallocation of other peoples property. 

Have you been drinking cough syrup again ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> It's easy to make new friends when you spend money on them that isn't yours.
> 
> You can't possibly know what a "tree of liberty" is if you support forcible reallocation of other peoples property.
> 
> Have you been drinking cough syrup again ?


Thomas Jefferson said it, argue with him. The founders would have no problem confiscating your property for the state and George Washington would have inoculated you with cowpox, even if he had to have ya held down while they sliced open yer arm and applied the puss to the open wound. George believed in public health measures and vaccines!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thomas Jefferson said it, argue with him. The founders would have no problem confiscating your property for the state and George Washington would have inoculated you with cowpox, even if he had to have ya held down while they sliced open yer arm and the applied the puss to the open wound. George believed in public health measures and vaccines!



George Washington had lousy teeth. 


Vermin Supreme coulda fixed that foul mouthed miscreant!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372241168663076864


----------



## mooray (Mar 19, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> It's easy to make new friends when you spend money on them that isn't yours.
> 
> You can't possibly know what a "tree of liberty" is if you support forcible reallocation of other peoples property.
> 
> Have you been drinking cough syrup again ?


As I've mentioned before, no social construct has ever existed in its purest form. Liberty has never existed in its purest form. Just because every government on the planet takes your money without your permission to provide services for the masses, does not mean you do not have liberty. It just means that if you're expecting the purest form of it, you may need to adjust your expectations in order to exist with any degree of happiness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 20, 2021)

American Democracy Can't Survive Unless the Far Right Is Marginalized. Here's How to Do It (yahoo.com)

*American Democracy Can't Survive Unless the Far Right Is Marginalized. Here's How to Do It*

Fri, March 19, 2021, 7:30 AM

As our nation comes to grip with the horrific events of January 6 and watches the Republican Party descend further into Trumpism as it pushes hundreds of restrictive voting laws across the country, the obvious question is how does American democracy come back from all this?

There is a path forward: The super-majority of Americans across the political spectrum who reject the extremism need to come together. This includes the pro-democracy right. But for the pro-democracy right to thrive, we need to reform the U.S. voting system to allow for new parties to emerge outside the existing two-party system. Without electoral reform, third parties are likely to fail as spoilers. But only a new small “l” liberal Republican Party—distinct from the increasingly illiberal Trumpist GOP, can establish a new partisan identity that gives center-right voters a meaningful home. Only a new party can create a distinct pathway to elected office that avoids the combatively hyper-partisan Republican primary voters. A party faction cannot do these things. Left to fight a losing battle in the Republican Party, as the recent CPAC confirmed, the withering pro-democracy faction is up against frightening odds.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 20, 2021)

mooray said:


> As I've mentioned before, no social construct has ever existed in its purest form. Liberty has never existed in its purest form. Just because every government on the planet takes your money without your permission to provide services for the masses, does not mean you do not have liberty. It just means that if you're expecting the purest form of it, you may need to adjust your expectations in order to exist with any degree of happiness.


What makes Bob happy is people engaging with him when he spews his nonsense. 

This was his reaction after seeing you responded to one of his posts:


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> American Democracy Can't Survive Unless the Far Right Is Marginalized. Here's How to Do It (yahoo.com)
> 
> *American Democracy Can't Survive Unless the Far Right Is Marginalized. Here's How to Do It*
> 
> ...


MTG is a disgustingly vile witch,I'm disgusted by these newbie politicians who push the limits w/their radical stances and diatribes to make news and self promote, unfortunately the more the limits are pushed by these publicity seeking whores the harder it is to come back to a more reasonable place.Like sand eroding off the beach, once its gone its gone,that's what I liken all this granstanding BS to.ccguns


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372241168663076864


She fucked him up
Cool


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372241168663076864











Elderly Asian woman attacked in San Francisco fights back, sends alleged attacker to hospital


The 76-year-old says the attack in San Francisco was totally unprovoked. She hit back, sending the man to the hospital on a stretcher, his face bloodied.




www.cbsnews.com





She said she was just waiting at a traffic light when the suspect suddenly punched her by her left eye.

Immediately, her instincts kicked in to defend herself. While she suffered injuries and required medical attention, it was her attacker that ended up on a stretcher. Li says, "She found the stick around the area and fought back."

Witnesses told the station they saw the woman pummeling her assailant.

In a video taken at the scene, the suspect is handcuffed to a stretcher with his face bloodied. The sobbing victim appears to berate him and wave what looks to be a wooden board at him as he's being taken away.

"You bum, why did you hit me?" the woman said in Chinese.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 20, 2021)

Nothing like thumpin a trumpkin.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 20, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Nothing like thumpin a trumpkin.


It doesn't happen often but when it does, 

justice!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 21, 2021)

There is no neutral in this fight, it's one way or the other, no middle ground between democracy and fascism. If yer gonna break the filibuster, ya might as well go all out with whatever will help get ya elected in 2022 and retain or increase power.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The GOP prepares to go on the defensive as D.C. statehood movement gains momentum (yahoo.com)

*The GOP prepares to go on the defensive as D.C. statehood movement gains momentum*

The campaign for Washington, D.C., to become the 51st state has been gaining momentum in the Democratic Party, _The Washington Post_ reports. Several Democratic lawmakers, like Rep. Jamie Raskin (D-Md.), said the urgency stems both from a "powerful democratic imperative for getting everybody equal political rights and representation" and also the sense that "the Senate has become the principal obstacle to social progress across a whole range of issues." In other words, two more senators from the heavily blue capital city would diminish the skew toward lower-population, Republican-leaning states in the chamber.

But as the idea becomes more and more of a priority for Democrats, it's also glaring brighter on the Republican Party's radar. "Our base is concerned," Rep. James Comer (R-Ky.), the top Republican on the House Oversight and Reform Committee, told the _Post__._ "This is the first step of their political power grab. And we're going to make sure that America knows what they're trying to do and why it wasn't created as a state to begin with."

In reaction to Comer's quote, CBS News' Wesley Lowery argued against the idea that the D.C. statehood movement is just a Democratic "power grab" in disguise, noting that he'd like to hear a counterargument about why the city's population should continue to be taxed without any votes in Congress. Read more at _The Washington Post_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

*Inside Look At All-Black Militia Group*





NBC News' Morgan Radford joins Morning Joe to discuss her new reporting on the NFAC, an armed Black militia group with a mission to defend the Black community.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Inside Look At All-Black Militia Group*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this siding up W/different militias prepping is downright ominous,60's all over again but w/speed of digital world to provoke,spread rumor,and just turn up the heat to epic proportions starting to get a queezy feeling and it sure as hell is not from my Phizer shot.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

The first four words of the second amendment are:

A WELL REGULATED MILITIA 

Clearly, we are not regulating them anywhere near enough. They are completely out of control and a threat to everyone.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The first four words of the second amendment are:
> 
> A WELL REGULATED MILITIA
> 
> Clearly, we are not regulating them anywhere near enough. They are completely out of control and a threat to everyone.


Like I just said one word OMINOUS.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

Ominous indeed. White people going crazy attacking the gov't and have building up their militias, black people arming themselves building up their militias, we've got the recipe and all that's left is to toss it in the oven.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

Wish I knew back in 80's seeing the Donald hanging around the fight game w/Don King and the like at his At. City casinos that he would end up being the FN straw that stirred this volatile cocktail of BS that is now stalking this country.Who could have known?ccguns


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

Ahhh yes, the ol' Hitler time travel moral dilemma. 

If any time travelers read this, the answer is the same for all of them -> kill the baby.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ominous indeed. White people going crazy attacking the gov't and have building up their militias, black people arming themselves building up their militias, we've got the recipe and all that's left is to toss it in the oven.


Actually it might be the best thing yet for gun control. Back in the stone age pictures of black panthers armed to the teeth exercising their second amendment rights in the national media lead to gun control in CA, by Ronald Reagan himself.

The black Militia was what a Militia is suppose to be, a disciplined defensive force that is required by circumstances and the reality of the situation. White racist militias are generally more aggressive and founded over imagined fears, not real threats. The black Militia in the video appears more community based than the all male white drinking clubs where paranoid idiots rant and rave. The Black people in America have been and are subjected to social and political warfare by a third of the white population, while another third looks on in moral confusion. The are subjected to assaults on their persons and family, by white citizens and law enforcement, in addition to insults, organized terrorism and random acts of baseless hate. They have good reason to arm and discipline themselves into an armed force, they are Americans whose rights are being denied and abused.


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

I hear you, but the justification for certain reasons gets real messy, real quick. If black people get to point to white people going crazy with their militias and Jan 6th and a million other incidents, then white people could point to black crime data as a reason and while you and I would say, hey wait a second there are some significant socioeconomic issues that point right back to white people again, it doesn't make that data disappear and would probably be upheld in courts.

I'd rather skip all that mess and see both sides focus on the constitution and make concessions, like dems could support the 2a and the current state of gun laws even though they want to make changes, then reps could support womens rights to abortions even though they want to see changes. I think a core sickness we have is a high degree of selfishness and both sides are trying to create a world of only the things they like and that's why we see so much hypocrisy and philosophical inconsistency. And yes, republicans want waaaaaaay worse things.

People need to get comfortable with supporting things they don't like and rejecting things they do like, because that's what honesty looks like, and when people are honest, they're easier to understand, and when you can understand someone, you can work with someone.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ahhh yes, the ol' Hitler time travel moral dilemma.
> 
> If any time travelers read this, the answer is the same for all of them -> kill the baby.


this guy has the right idea:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> this guy has the right idea:
> View attachment 4860012


Or a swift kick in the nuts so hard it would neuter old Fred.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Inside Look At All-Black Militia Group*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for them
Let's have at it
Go for it
Fuck them up


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Good for them
> Let's have at it
> Go for it
> Fuck them up


Nobody sings that song as well as Jackie Chan.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Actually it might be the best thing yet for gun control. Back in the stone age pictures of black panthers armed to the teeth exercising their second amendment rights in the national media lead to gun control in CA, by Ronald Reagan himself.
> 
> The black Militia was what a Militia is suppose to be, a disciplined defensive force that is required by circumstances and the reality of the situation. White racist militias are generally more aggressive and founded over imagined fears, not real threats. The black Militia in the video appears more community based than the all male white drinking clubs drinking clubs where paranoid idiots rant and rave. The Black people in America have been and are subjected to social and political warfare by a third of the white population, while another third looks on in moral confusion. The are subjected to assaults on their persons and family, by white citizens and law enforcement, in addition to insults, organized terrorism and random acts of baseless hate. They have good reason to arm and discipline themselves into an armed force, they are Americans whose rights are being denied and abused.


Spot on, I get a kick out of some of these W.Supremecest clowns who liken themselves to the Waffen SS, are you FN kiddin me, some of these inbred looking clowns would probably be put in concentration camps by the Waffen SS, this comes from someone 25%german, only the good parts,enough to be proud not enough to feel guilty.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm of German-Irish-Scottish decent. My longtime friends refer to me as a McKraut.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Or a swift kick in the nuts so hard it would neuter old Fred.


The way the story is told, It's all Fred's fault.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm of German-Irish-Scottish decent. My longtime friends refer to me as a McKraut.


No shit, I'm Polish/German/Hungarian all the countries touch, Where I'n from there are a lot of Irish/Portugueese mixes who I refer to as McSousas.ccguns


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> No shit, I'm Polish/German/Hungarian all the countries touch, Where I'n from there are a lot of Irish/Portugueese mixes who I refer to as McSousas.ccguns


Polish?
Great Nation/people
This guy, Frederic Chopin, is my favorite Polish person


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

The Polish make the second best sausage on earth.

Second only to the Russians. I'm serious. Real Russian sausage and mustard is so good it'll make you cry when you run out.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The Polish make the second best sausage on earth.
> 
> Second only to the Russians. I'm serious. Real Russian sausage and mustard is so good it'll make you cry when you run out.


Actually, in my opinion, the Italian sausage is the best
Good combination of sage & fennel
Combined with some peppers & onions, magnificent


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The Polish make the second best sausage on earth.
> 
> Second only to the Russians. I'm serious. Real Russian sausage and mustard is so good it'll make you cry when you run out.


You guys have probably never heard of this because it's kind of a local thing made only where there is a population of portugueese people, but they make 2 similar sausages called Chourico and Linguica that are so sought after that people who leave the area have relatives ship it to them. Online Michaels Chourico and provisions Lindsay st. Fall River Ma. may ship. It's pronounced "cherise" tastes like nothing else, comes hot or mild. Goes w/clamboil,added to a roast(chicken,beef,or pork),sandwhich w/onions+peppers,w/eggs etc.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2021)

Ukrainians do a good sausage here. I don't think we have too many Russians.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You guys have probably never heard of this because it's kind of a local thing made only where there is a population of portugueese people, but they make 2 similar sausages called Chourico and Linguica that are so sought after that people who leave the area have relatives ship it to them. Online Michaels Chourico and provisions Lindsay st. Fall River Ma. may ship. It's pronounced "cherise" tastes like nothing else, comes hot or mild. Goes w/clamboil,added to a roast(chicken,beef,or pork),sandwhich w/onions+peppers,w/eggs etc.ccguns


Thanks for the information
I'm going to try to order/get some
I love sausage 
Take care/stay safe


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Polish?
> Great Nation/people
> This guy is my favorite Polish person


mine too!


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Ukrainians do a good sausage here. I don't think we have too many Russians.


There are nearly a million Russians in the metro Atlanta area. One of them is my wife. There are also several authentic Russian stores where you can buy the genuine article, but nothing beats it fresh from the deli in Nishny Novgorod.

I'm serious. I got weepy. It was that good.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> You guys have probably never heard of this because it's kind of a local thing made only where there is a population of portugueese people, but they make 2 similar sausages called Chourico and Linguica that are so sought after that people who leave the area have relatives ship it to them. Online Michaels Chourico and provisions Lindsay st. Fall River Ma. may ship. It's pronounced "cherise" tastes like nothing else, comes hot or mild. Goes w/clamboil,added to a roast(chicken,beef,or pork),sandwhich w/onions+peppers,w/eggs etc.ccguns


I'm going to have to look into that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Thanks for the information
> I'm going to try to order/get some
> I love sausage
> Take care/stay safe


Cool, I think they ship, more than happy to try to turn you guy's on to a rare find, not a lot of Portugueese in US concentrated in a few areas Southeastern MA and CA. in a few places I think,spent 31 yrs w/portugueese woman.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 22, 2021)

So they've got this image:



I do Polish Kielbasa the same way and dip it in hot mustard. What is that in the dish they're dipping it in? Is that syrup or honey?


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 22, 2021)

Kielbasa with mustard is like PB and jelly. Its the standard for sausage snacking.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 22, 2021)

now that this thread has turned into a sausage fest, how about Lebanon Bologna? from central (Amish) Pennsylvania. Seltzer's Double Smoked Sweet is awesome!!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> There are nearly a million Russians in the metro Atlanta area. One of them is my wife. There are also several authentic Russian stores where you can buy the genuine article, but nothing beats it fresh from the deli in Nishny Novgorod.
> 
> I'm serious. I got weepy. It was that good.


Fresh, locally sourced is almost always better. There are some really good local sausages are made by artisans can be found just about everywhere across the US. The hard part is finding the best. Next hardest is picking from a case filled with different kinds of wonderful hand made sausage. Third most difficult is to stop eating when full. 

lately, a locally made smoky, pre-cooked dry landjaegar sausage has become an addictive treat for me. 

Envious about your experience in Russia with real Russian sausage.


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 22, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/03/22/boulder-shooting/


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sex addict? Pot head couldn't get his nugs? Q supporter killing dems?


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2021)

Everything is better with bacon.


V256.420 said:


> Sex addict? Pot head couldn't get his nugs? Q supporter killing dems?


Lose grip on reality?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Sex addict? Pot head couldn't get his nugs? Q supporter killing dems?


nope got plenty 'o nugs so it can't be that..maybe he thought it was Terp Tuesday?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Everything is better with bacon.
> 
> Lose grip on reality?


mmmmmmmmm bacon.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Simply put, he's a fucking madman
> And he ran the country for four years
> Figure that the fuck out, because I can't


I’m with ya Brother. Not in a million fucking years would I get it.


----------



## printer (Mar 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m with ya Brother. Not in a million fucking years would I get it.


But he is "our racist madman", saving us from the liberals.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Simply put, he's a fucking madman
> *And he ran the country for four year*s
> Figure that the fuck out, because I can't


he didn't run the country, he fleeced the country and then did his daily Chopper Talk.


----------



## mooray (Mar 22, 2021)

Obviously it's Antifa terrorizing good Americans.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> mine too!
> View attachment 4860066


One more


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 22, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Cool, I think they ship, more than happy to try to turn you guy's on to a rare find, not a lot of Portugueese in US concentrated in a few areas Southeastern MA and CA. in a few places I think,spent 31 yrs w/portugueese woman.ccguns


I love the Portuguese & their food (they are my breathen, being Celts)
This is my favorite meal ( It's not Spanish/It's Portuguese/that's a fact)

Paella Recipe | Alton Brown | Food Network


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 23, 2021)

Just holding the fort might not be enough, but demographic change is coming and the republicans destroyed their brand among the vast majority of them. They've managed to piss off every minority in the country and a majority of women too, their latest victims are the Asian American community. I'm sure Muslim Americans will be in for a rough ride next as Foxnews makes hay with the fact the Colorado shooter was a Muslim. They will need to distract from the rightwing terrorists and those who stormed and sacked the capital, no doubt Donald will chime in.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Republican voter restrictions are a race against time - CNNPolitics 

*Why Republican voter restrictions are a race against time*

(CNN)With their drive to erect new obstacles to voting, particularly across the Sun Belt, Republicans are stacking sandbags against a rising tide of demographic change.

In many of the states where Republicans are advancing the most severe restrictions -- including Georgia, Arizona and Texas -- shifts in the electorate's composition are eroding decades of virtually uncontested GOP dominance.

In each of those states -- and others such as North Carolina, South Carolina and, in a slightly different way, Florida -- the GOP still holds a statewide advantage primarily because of its strong performance among older, non-college-educated and non-urban White voters. But in almost all those states, the Republican edge is ebbing amid two powerful demographic currents: an improving Democratic performance among white-collar voters in and around the states' rapidly growing major cities, and the aging into the electorate of younger generations defined by kaleidoscopic racial diversity.

That latter shift, in particular, represents an existential long-term danger to Republican control of Sun Belt states where they have held the upper hand for years: Kids of color now compose a clear majority of the under 18 population in Arizona, Texas, Georgia and Florida, and nearly half in the Carolinas, according to an analysis by William Frey, a demographer at the Brookings Institution's Metropolitan Policy Program. In Texas alone, local experts estimate that about 200,000 citizen Latinos will turn 18 and thus eligible to vote each year through at least 2028.

Many analysts agree that the restrictions on voting proliferating in such states -- and the prospect that many of them will also impose severe partisan gerrymanders before the 2022 elections -- represent a race-against-time effort by Republicans to entrench their political advantage before it is eroded, or washed away entirely, by that approaching surge of demographic change.
"They see the wave of demography coming and they are just trying to hold up a wall and keep it from smashing them in," says Frey. "It's the last bastion of their dominance, and they are doing everything they can."
*more...*


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just holding the fort might not be enough, but demographic change is coming and the republicans destroyed their brand among the vast majority of them. They've managed to piss off every minority in the country and a majority of women too, their latest victims are the Asian American community. I'm sure Muslim Americans will be in for a rough ride next as Foxnews makes hay with the fact the Colorado shooter was a Muslim. They will need to distract from the rightwing terrorists and those who stormed and sacked the capital, no doubt Donald will chime in.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Republican voter restrictions are a race against time - CNNPolitics
> 
> ...


Soon as I seen the Muslim name knew the Reps. would be on it like flies on shit, hate the fact that this clown just gave these pricks a distraction that they so sorely need to try and change the context.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Soon as I seen the Muslim name knew the Reps. would be on it like flies on shit, hate the fact that this clown just gave these pricks a distraction that they so sorely need to try and change the context.ccguns


Just another run of the mill,random mass shooting,Shit as a youth the dude in the Texas tower was talked about for years as it was such a rare uncommon event. Now once a month a mass shooting in USA think realistic videogame carnage combined the digital age where physical friendships are less the norm might have anything to do with this phenomenon. Seems like it's a lot easier ti build a hard heart these day's.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Soon as I seen the Muslim name knew the Reps. would be on it like flies on shit, hate the fact that this clown just gave these pricks a distraction that they so sorely need to try and change the context.ccguns


Yep.

Fox News will be on the "You're not safe from Muslim terrorists in Biden's America" news cycle for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 24, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yep.
> 
> Fox News will be on the "You're not safe from Muslim terrorists in Biden's America" news cycle for the foreseeable future.


Time to crank up the propaganda machine, so much BS coming from this get extra CHARMIN (double quilted).ccguns


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry, late again. Ran 20lbs+ of hot Italian mixture through this relic last February, using ground pork butt roast, fresh herbs, a bottle of red wine and real casings. Then off to the smoker for a few hours. A couple pals too ran their recipe through the machine - nothing like a sausage party on Valentine's Day.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinky claims his Gab account was hacked, I'm not sure about that, sounds like him to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840158


Not enough use of random capitalization or outright Capslock. Argument is also too cohesive.

I would bet it is not him - if I can get odds on it.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> if I can get odds on it.


Not going to happen.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 25, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> I love the Portuguese & their food (they are my breathen, being Celts)
> This is my favorite meal ( It's not Spanish/It's Portuguese/that's a fact)
> 
> Paella Recipe | Alton Brown | Food Network


When the Chourico conversation was on I forgot to mention that it is killer on pizza also,the Portugueese in SE Mass, are also seldomly from mainland Portugal as you know it (Lisbon,etc) instead they are predominently from the Azores Islands. A chain of Isles separated from the mainland, I think that Chourico is basically their thing more so than Portugal proper so to speak. I believe the Azores were established in Portugal's seafaring days as they were once a decent naval power and discovered many lands. In my city there is a statue of HENRY the NAVIGATOR a Portugueese explorer.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

printer said:


> Everything is better with bacon.
> 
> Lose grip on reality?


AGREED, can't do the Bacon covered chocolate thing though, a little tOOOOO outside the box for me. ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> AGREED, can't do the Bacon covered chocolate thing though, a little tOOOOO outside the box for me. ccguns


Sweet, savoury and salty. It’s a combo from heaven.


----------



## printer (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> AGREED, can't do the Bacon covered chocolate thing though, a little tOOOOO outside the box for me. ccguns


Just have to add nuts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> AGREED, can't do the Bacon covered chocolate thing though, a little tOOOOO outside the box for me. ccguns


You have never tried @fumble 's medicated treats. 
The most popular table @ the BBQ's.

I miss the gatherings.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 26, 2021)

why do i feel as if Teump is behind this in some way?









An Instacart shopper believed he heard someone loading guns in a bathroom stall. Police arrested a man with 6 guns | CNN


An Instacart shopper who entered an Atlanta supermarket bathroom this week told police he saw an AR-15 style rifle and heard what he believed was the sound of someone loading guns in a bathroom stall.




www.cnn.com





meanwhile, he's no longer wearing makeup on the golf course..why bother to keep up appearances? his face 'looks like spackle' according to Seth Meyers


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why do i feel as if Teump is behind this in some way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe his cheetodust order is on the freighter stuck in the Suez Canal, what about the hair,he was a brunette in the 80's+90's?ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry, just not that adventurous of a eater I guess, damn I'm no fun.ccguns


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> why do i feel as if Teump is behind this in some way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see Individual 1 wearing ball caps more, now that he no longer has a taxpayer funded coiffeur.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm pretty sure allied intelligence agencies have recordings of Putin's private conversations with Trump and phone calls too, it would be their number one priority.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Biden now has access to Trump’s secretive phone calls with Putin – DeadState 

*Biden now has access to Trump’s secretive phone calls with Putin*

Now that Joe Biden has taken the mantle of the presidency, he can see for himself what information was exchanged during former President Trump’s secretive phone calls with Russian President Vladimir Putin, POLITICO reports.

“They don’t need our approval to see those [records],” a former Trump White House official told POLITICO, referring Biden’s national security team. “Biden owns all the call materials. There is only one president at a time.”

A former national security official who is close to Biden said that it’s a “national security priority” to find out what Trump said to Putin.

“Some things, like what happened in some face-to-face meetings where no American translator or note-taker was present, may never be fully known. But I would be very surprised if the new national security team were not trying to access,” the former official added.

Trump went to great lengths to keep his conversations with Putin private, even confiscating his interpreter’s notes.

“This is much bigger than just Russia and Putin,” said another former Trump administration official. “It’s a problem across the board for the new team — basically, trying to find out, what did [Trump] promise people left right and center?”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

Where is Pat Robertson saying it is God's wrath because they passed voter suppression laws in Georgia!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Catastrophic damage after tornado strikes overnight in Georgia (yahoo.com) 

*Catastrophic damage after tornado strikes overnight in Georgia*


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> We'll see Individual 1 wearing ball caps more, now that he no longer has a taxpayer funded coiffeur.


He's losing weight too. Seriously, check out some of the newer pics of him. He's not looking very good.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4864768


the cop with his mask under his nose = America. there's so much here in this comic but one disturbing new practice is throwing the mask away once you've been vaccinated (or not) who's who? do we require vaccine ID? i'm keeping my mask on until this nightmare is over in a couple of years- too many people are running around without one now..don't we have a killer variant in Brazil? why are people taking chances with their lives?


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He's losing weight too. Seriously, check out some of the newer pics of him. He's not looking very good.


i saw that getting ready for the Little Debbie line of sugar diet from canteen..besides Novachok is easy to smuggle into Mar-a-lago anyone can walk in their even Ricky signed for a package.

c'mon men laugh! we have a new president who believes in fate and a progressive VP..we're going to wipe America clean and set her on the straight course! we are in a most unique position.

Joe Biden has nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He's losing weight too. Seriously, check out some of the newer pics of him. He's not looking very good.


The stress of pending legal action is causing him to lose his appetite and raise his resting metabolic rate. He's also probably been golfing most days, though he uses a cart, but even so, it's exercise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> too many people are running around without one now..don't we have a killer variant in Brazil? why are people taking chances with their lives?


I'm afraid the killer variant is already here, USA and Canada along with some home grown variants I'm sure. A variant will become dominate is if spreads easier, that's natural selection at work, often viruses will lose virulence in this race to spread, but sometimes they get worse. Vaccines appear to work, if the early real world data is to be believed and I'm pretty sure there is a good mix of variants in that data too! Deaths and hospitalizations for the elderly who have been vaccinated fell like a stone and almost no deaths. If you are vaccinated the new variants might make you sick, but hopefully not end up in the hospital or with long term damage. We will see, the data is still coming in, in Brazil they have their version of Trump, no vaccines and poor healthcare, death rates will be high. If the new variants are 76% more deadly, younger unvaccinated people will start filling hospitals and that's what is starting to happen.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm afraid the killer variant is already here, USA and Canada along with some home grown variants I'm sure. A variant will become dominate is if spreads easier, that's natural selection at work, often viruses will lose virulence in this race to spread, but sometimes they get worse. Vaccines appear to work, if the early real world data is to be believed and I'm pretty sure there is a good mix of variants in that data too! Deaths and hospitalizations for the elderly who have been vaccinated fell like a stone and almost no deaths. If you are vaccinated the new variants might make you sick, but hopefully not end up in the hospital or with long term damage. We will see, the data is still coming in, in Brazil they have their version of Trump, no vaccines and poor healthcare, death rates will be high. If the new variants are 76% more deadly, younger unvaccinated people will start filling hospitals and that's what is starting to happen.


i'm boycotting and still going to the end of the line until every minority patient who wants one gets one..I'm also going to write to CocaCola in Atlanta personally but Joe will do something Federally because he can and fate has brought us here..sometimes as you get older you realize what *must* be done.

This is where you say let the cards fall where they may..'i don't give a fuck' (bipartisanship)..you just do it..it's for the people and not the bloated republican corpse clinging to host on a respirator.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm boycotting and still going to the end of the line until every minority patient who wants one gets one..I'm also going to write to CocaCola in Atlanta personally but Joe will do something Federally because he can and fate has brought us here..sometimes as you get older you realize what *must* be done.
> 
> This is where you say let the cards fall where they may..'i don't give a fuck' (bipartisanship)..you just do it..it's for the people and not the bloated republican corpse clinging to a host.


This where the real battle lines are drawn, the republicans know it will fuck them, but that's because of their behavior and nothing else. The minorities are strong in the democratic party, particularly African Americans, the old days of compromise are over, even with Manchin playing blue dog for the folks back home. If they are gonna break the filibuster they might as well go all out and pass only popular legislation, if it polls above a super majority and will help them get elected, go for it. Save anything controversial until after 2022 and only if ya win the senate and keep or increase in the house, ya gotta win power before you can shift the needle. Many American now know what they are up against and are willing to be patient, they know the republicans cannot be trusted with power, priorities must be carefully set.

Joe might be able to split the republican senate yet, if their party continues to go off the deep end and they might limit the filibuster, but still keep it for that purpose. They only need a few republican senators to break ranks and sit as independents in a party that is imploding.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This where the real battle lines are drawn, the republicans know it will fuck them, but that's because of their behavior and nothing else. The minorities are strong in the democratic party, particularly African Americans, the old days of compromise are over, even with Manchin playing blue dog for the folks back home. If they are gonna break the filibuster they might as well go all out and pass only popular legislation, if it polls above a super majority and will help them get elected, go for it. Save anything controversial until after 2022 and only if ya win the senate and keep or increase in the house, ya gotta win power before you can shift the needle. Many American now know what they are up against and are willing to be patient, they know the republicans cannot be trusted with power, priorities must be carefully set.
> 
> Joe might be able to split the republican senate yet, if their party continues to go off the deep end and they might limit the filibuster, but still keep it for that purpose. They only need a few republican senators to break ranks and sit as independents in a party that is imploding.


You know I wasn't a fan of Biden but we are in the most unique position I'm giddy and I know Joe and Kamala are too.

paraphrased from his first speech 'I'm here to change the paradigm'..and that he will. + you heard how he handled media..domenstic and foreign he knows the players..he's not going to be your parents cup 'o Joe.






he spoke softly then punched it..he gave a little history lesson in how this country was formed and he yelled 'UNIONS'.

woe the republicans.


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> He's losing weight too. Seriously, check out some of the newer pics of him. He's not looking very good.


Gravity is not his friend. We'll see his skin flow away from his skull. I get a macabre feeling of satisfaction. Not a good look for a candidate for office.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> You know I wasn't a fan of Biden but we are in the most unique position I'm giddy and I know Joe and Kamala are too.
> 
> paraphrased from his first speech 'I'm here to change the paradigm'..and that he will. + you heard how he handled media..domenstic and foreign he knows the players..he's not going to be your parents cup 'o Joe.


Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya and from the republicans POV he is dangerous to their white base, the nice old man is white as snow, is non threatening to them and is doing a pretty good job. Trump wasn't a hard act to follow, Joe's rival for excellence, integrity and professionalism is Obama. If they beat covid by summer/fall, recover and grow the economy (post pandemic surge, some folks have lots of extra cash), bring justice to Trump and the rest of the assholes, pass popular legislation and regulate media more, they might win big in 2022. First thing though they need HR-1 and voters rights.

Usually the presidents party loses ground in an off year election, but I think Joe will have very long coattails, provided he keeps up the good work. They can even do limited things on guns that are popular even among gun owners, common sense things like background checks, no fly no own and a few others. Many Americans now apprehend the real and present danger the republicans represent to democracy and the constitution, they must be kept out of power while tide shifts further to the patriots. There is no right or left here, there are patriots and fascists, right and left can only fight it out peacefully in a democracy where the majority rules and the minority are protected by the constitution. Normal politics requires enough good will and character to play by the rules, there is no good will on the right.

The left in America should stand back for a spell and watch the right dig their own political graves. When your enemy is digging his own grave don't get in the way, wait until he is buried.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm pretty sure allied intelligence agencies have recordings of Putin's private conversations with Trump and phone calls too, it would be their number one priority.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Biden now has access to Trump’s secretive phone calls with Putin – DeadState
> 
> ...


 Damn, DIY the relationship between those two was just downright nauscious, never seen a US Pres. in such a compromising , serviant, bitchlike position w/Russian leader. Made me want to vomit, and this is from someone who believes we could have handled post cold war environment with a little more humility towards Russia. If the US reacted more humbly and did less chest thumping (WE WON THE COLD WAR!!!!) then we could have a more amicable relationship w/Russia. A little respect goes a long way.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> You know I wasn't a fan of Biden but we are in the most unique position I'm giddy and I know Joe and Kamala are too.
> 
> paraphrased from his first speech 'I'm here to change the paradigm'..and that he will. + you heard how he handled media..domenstic and foreign he knows the players..he's not going to be your parents cup 'o Joe.
> 
> ...


I too wasn't big on Joe in 80's+90's, kind of started growing on me as a VP, bet he wishes he didn't back out in 2016, Imagine if we could erase the 4sad +destructive yrs. of the CHEETOMAN'S Adm.But damage done. Biden has grown on me similarly to Jimmy Carter, as a early teen I was ignorant about him, thought he was a clown w/that smile of his, as a adult my knowledge of him grew immensely and I've come to think of him as a great man. Soft spoken,well mannered,b.belt in judo, nuclear engineer etc,didNt know any of this and his Habitat for Humanity service along w/his wife is off the charts,how mistaken I was in my adolescence. He has been nothing but CLASS in his day's since leaving office others would do well to follow his example, a life well lived.ccguns


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 29, 2021)

DERP ?


----------



## smokinrav (Mar 29, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I too wasn't big on Joe in 80's+90's, kind of started growing on me as a VP, bet he wishes he didn't back out in 2016, Imagine if we could erase the 4sad +destructive yrs. of the CHEETOMAN'S Adm.But damage done. Biden has grown on me similarly to Jimmy Carter, as a early teen I was ignorant about him, thought he was a clown w/that smile of his, as a adult my knowledge of him grew immensely and I've come to think of him as a great man. Soft spoken,well mannered,b.belt in judo, nuclear engineer etc,didNt know any of this and his Habitat for Humanity service along w/his wife is off the charts,how mistaken I was in my adolescence. He has been nothing but CLASS in his day's since leaving office others would do well to follow his example, a life well lived.ccguns


Biden is, and will ever be, a war on drugs warrior. He's almost fucking 80 and virtually created the War on Some Drugs in the Reagan administration


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I too wasn't big on Joe in 80's+90's, kind of started growing on me as a VP, bet he wishes he didn't back out in 2016, Imagine if we could erase the 4sad +destructive yrs. of the CHEETOMAN'S Adm.But damage done. Biden has grown on me similarly to Jimmy Carter, as a early teen I was ignorant about him, thought he was a clown w/that smile of his, as a adult my knowledge of him grew immensely and I've come to think of him as a great man. Soft spoken,well mannered,b.belt in judo, nuclear engineer etc,didNt know any of this and his Habitat for Humanity service along w/his wife is off the charts,how mistaken I was in my adolescence. He has been nothing but CLASS in his day's since leaving office others would do well to follow his example, a life well lived.ccguns


Carter is definitely a great man who’s presidency was underrated, IMO.


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Biden is, and will ever be, a war on drugs warrior. He's almost fucking 80 and virtually created the War on Some Drugs in the Reagan administration


You really do just make shit up as you go along, don't you?

First off, Nixon created the war on drugs, not Reagan. 

Secondly, the only drug legislation Joe Biden pioneered was in the 1994 crime bill under Bill Clinton. 

That legislation is what created the disparity in sentencing guidelines on crack cocaine. 

Arguably one of the most misguided laws ever written, yes, but again none of it had anything to do with Reagan, the 80's or the war on drugs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2021)

Biden is a like the great taco. He thinks weed is evil too.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You really do just make shit up as you go along, don't you?
> 
> First off, Nixon created the war on drugs, not Reagan.
> 
> ...


Hey, man, you OK,twisters ripped through Georgia, none of that scary shit in MA, just have to sweat out Hurricane season a little bit.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

None of that hit anywhere near here. But thanks for asking. 

That was in Coweta County around Newnan, Georgia about 80 miles southwest of me.

They got hit hard though. Amazing more people weren't killed.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Biden is a like the great taco. He thinks weed is evil too.


Can't have everything bro, besides he's got waaay bigger fish to fry, Never seen a incoming ADM. w/so much on the plate, hope at almost 80 he can hang for possibly 8 yrs. Unless Leon Panetta could be coaxed into the job, always thought he had perfect qualities,experience,and demeanor to be a ex. Pres.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> None of that hit anywhere near here. But thanks for asking.
> 
> That was in Coweta County around Newnan, Georgia about 80 miles southwest of me.
> 
> They got hit hard though. Amazing more people weren't killed.


Alright man, good to hear.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 29, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Can't have everything bro, besides he's got waaay bigger fish to fry, Never seen a incoming ADM. w/so much on the plate, hope at almost 80 he can hang for possibly 8 yrs. Unless Leon Panetta could be coaxed into the job, always thought he had perfect qualities,experience,and demeanor to be a ex. Pres.ccguns


It’s all good. I’m glad Biden’s there and that he’s focusing on the pandemic.


----------



## Dryxi (Mar 29, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Biden is, and will ever be, a war on drugs warrior. He's almost fucking 80 and virtually created the War on Some Drugs in the Reagan administration











Why Biden's marijuana stance is 10 years behind the curve | CNN Politics


President Joe Biden and the federal government are behind the times on marijuana reform.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s all good. I’m glad Biden’s there and that he’s focusing on the pandemic.


I really like Panetta also,thats a guy I would like to see sitting across from Putin ot Mr XI doing the US's bidding.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 29, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Why Biden's marijuana stance is 10 years behind the curve | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden and the federal government are behind the times on marijuana reform.
> ...


Old man out of touch with young voters.

Groundbreaking reporting.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Carter is definitely a great man who’s presidency was underrated, IMO.


 The FN Iranians rubbed his face in it, and the rescue mission sure didn't help, the economy well I liken that to paddling out on a surfboard for a wave(who knows what kind of wave you'll catch) the Pres. 4yrs. are'nt really enough time to really change much and they are heavily influenced by their predecessors actions.Look at CHEETOMAN, he claims all Stock Market success when it was soaring previously under Obama.ccguns


----------



## printer (Mar 29, 2021)

*Lara Trump now official Fox News contributor*
“Let's bring in Lara Trump, former senior adviser for the Trump campaign, and we have a big announcement. She is a new Fox News contributor. Welcome to the family, Lara,” said host Ainsley Earhardt. 

“Well, I'm so excited, first of all, to be joining the Fox family, I sort of feel like I've been an unofficial member of the team for so long,” Trump said after the announcement. “You guys know it was kind of a joke over the past five years, I would come there so often that the security guards were like, maybe we should just give you a key.” 








Lara Trump now official Fox News contributor


Lara Trump has joined Fox News as a contributor, the network announced Monday morning on its morning show “Fox & Friends.”“Let’s bring in Lara Trump, former senior adviser for the Trump c…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 29, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Why Biden's marijuana stance is 10 years behind the curve | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden and the federal government are behind the times on marijuana reform.
> ...


Shit, Michigan legalized it over 10 years ago. That works for me.

It will inevitably be legalized on the federal level, but there is more pressing things to worry about for the president to lead legislation on this issue. It would just be more cannon fodder for evangelical pundits. 

Im sure if a legalization bill hit his desk he would sign it, because that meant that the Democrats got it passed. But the Republicans are all just holding their breath for something criminal or 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

New hate crimes, anti terrorism laws and modifying internet, cable TV and social media rules a bit would suppress this bullshit even more and ensnare potential terrorists.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Parler forced to explain 'free speech' to angry users (mashable.com)

*Parler explains 'free speech' to angry users after sharing Capitol riot posts with the FBI*

Parler tried to throw Facebook under the bus. Now the right wing social network’s users are angry.

Just as Congress was finishing up grilling the CEOs of Facebook, Google, and Twitter at a hearing on Thursday, Parler published its response to a separate Congressional inquiry into the company's ties and finances.


----------



## mooray (Mar 29, 2021)

Right leaning people tend to be the dumbest mf'ers out there when it comes to understanding the 1a.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> Right leaning people tend to be the dumbest mf'ers out there when it comes to understanding the 1a.


I'm afrid we've gotten to the point that people want to hear "THEIR OWN" news regardless of its validity.UNFNBELIEVABLE


----------



## mooray (Mar 29, 2021)

Exactly; selfishness. It's what happens when civics has been out of classrooms for a few decades. People need to learn about their rights and, more important, the rights of others. Without that education, we've only focused on ourselves. Consideration for others doesn't come naturally for many people, especially in a country founded on the rights of the individual, nor the ability to understand that in order for me to have my things, I have to support your things even if I don't like it....._especially_ when I don't like it. All yin and no yang.


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> Exactly; selfishness. It's what happens when civics has been out of classrooms for a few decades. People need to learn about their rights and, more important, the rights of others. Without that education, we've only focused on ourselves. Consideration for others doesn't come naturally for many people, especially in a country founded on the rights of the individual, nor the ability to understand that in order for me to have my things, I have to support your things even if I don't like it....._especially_ when I don't like it. All yin and no yang.


Well said and if it continues US will implode from within, That and Authoritarians like Mr XI and Mr. Putin will take the ball and run w/it touting their oppressive models of govt. as the BEST WHAT A JOKE


----------



## mooray (Mar 29, 2021)

People arrogantly think it's not possible, but I completely agree that the US could implode and without changes, I'd say that's currently our precise path. If it were just me, I'd have already left the country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 29, 2021)

*Ali Velshi: ‘Democracy Is Under Attack’*





Ali Velshi shares his personal story about his family’s quest for democracy as Republican voter suppression legislation threatens U.S. democracy.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Why Biden's marijuana stance is 10 years behind the curve | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden and the federal government are behind the times on marijuana reform.
> ...


I'm all for kicking Biden out of the WH so that we can legalize MJ. What do you suggest we do?


----------



## mooray (Mar 29, 2021)

Remember in math class where you had to show your work? Wouldn't it be crazy if we held the government to the same standards as an 8 year old? I'd like to see these assholes explain the problem and how their solution addresses it.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> People arrogantly think it's not possible, but I completely agree that the US could implode and without changes, I'd say that's currently our precise path. If it were just me, I'd have already left the country.


I'm all for kicking Biden out of the WH so that you can have the changes you want. What do you suggest we do?


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 30, 2021)

Cheetoman popped up yest. talking all kinds of shit about Drs. Fauci and Birx , a FN flashback to his ADM. days more BS accusations, lies, and spin can't this MF just go away,GDmt can't the peckerhead just golf and hold court w/his suckups about how great he is/was and just shut up. Like I've said before I hope he is not rec. highly classified info.,HE DOESN'T NEED TO KNOW.ccguns


----------



## fumble (Apr 2, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You have never tried @fumble 's medicated treats.
> The most popular table @ the BBQ's.
> 
> I miss the gatherings.


Awww  thanks Grandpapy. Those were some fun times. Hope all is going well for you


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

New York AG gathers personal finance records from Trump Org CFO Allen Weisselberg


Allen Weisselberg has been known for decades to be the most powerful person in the Trump Organization beyond Trump himself.




www.yahoo.com





i dont' think weisselberg looks like the prison type. sing, birdie, sing!!!


----------



## printer (Apr 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Cheetoman popped up yest. talking all kinds of shit about Drs. Fauci and Birx , a FN flashback to his ADM. days more BS accusations, lies, and spin can't this MF just go away,GDmt can't the peckerhead just golf and hold court w/his suckups about how great he is/was and just shut up. Like I've said before I hope he is not rec. highly classified info.,HE DOESN'T NEED TO KNOW.ccguns


They are still giving him updates in cartoon form. They are just not filling in the bubbles.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

printer said:


> They are still giving him updates in cartoon form. They are just not filling in the bubbles.


Surely, he likes pictures,couldn't even receive a Nat. Sec. briefing w/out pictures A FKN 7 yo! ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2021)

Outdoor Grill Season approaching soon, JIMDAMICK TACO, and others LMK if you ever did the CHOURICO thing and LMK what you thought, curious. Again for those who missed conv. and are big time sausage afficiondos Chourico Portuguese sausage, only regional to SEmass in US . Order online Michael's Chourico and Provisions Lindsey St. Fall River, MA, unique flavor and could be a new interesting addition to your grill this summer. I'm not affiliated in any way over this and won't post it again.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Outdoor Grill Season approaching soon,


I've been grilling since late February. If it's above freezing, I'm grilling.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I've been grilling since late February. If it's above freezing, I'm grilling.


Of course how good I forget spring arrives down there at least 4weeks faster than my neck of the woods.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm sure lots of these fools would still vote for him after he ripped them off. Stop the steal donations, went to pay off the suckers who he ripped off with his campaign site.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How The Trump Campaign Steered Supporters Into Unwitting Donations: NYT*





NYT reporter Shane Goldmacher discusses how the Trump campaign last September set up recurring donations by default for online donors, for every week until the election and how contributors had to dig through fine print to manually uncheck a box to opt out.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm sure lots of these fools would still vote for him after he ripped them off. Stop the steal donations, went to pay off the suckers who he ripped off with his campaign site.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How The Trump Campaign Steered Supporters Into Unwitting Donations: NYT*
> 
> ...


PT BARNUM, Bait+Switch, why not, if you're CHEETOMAN what in your mind do you think you couldn't get away with at this point, MAGA=HOOK LINE and SINKER!! SUCKA LOLccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

*“Surveys of those who identify with Christian nationalist beliefs consistently show that this group feels that they are subject to more discrimination and marginalization than any other group in society, including Islamic people, Black people, atheists, [and] Jewish people,” Gill said.

“They are experiencing their loss of prominence in American culture as an unacceptable attack on their beliefs – and this is driving much of the efforts we are seeing to cling on to power, undermine democracy, and fight for ‘religious freedom’ protections that apply only to them.” *

'Allergic reaction to US religious right' fueling decline of religion, experts say | Religion | The Guardian

*'Allergic reaction to US religious right' fueling decline of religion, experts say*





Donald Trump with religious leaders for a national day of prayer in September 2017. Photograph: Evan Vucci/AP

Fewer than half of Americans belong to a house of worship, a new study shows, but religion – and Christianity in particular – continues to have an outsize influence in US politics, especially because it is declining faster among Democrats than Republicans.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2021/apr/02/i-thought-i-was-over-my-catholic-guilt-about-being-gay-maybe-i-was-wrong


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 5, 2021)

Wow! I agree with Justice Clarence Thomas on something! Though my concerns are with national unity, disinformation and social division. My premise is the truth is a fundamental human right and should not compete with lies, lies kill citizens and Trump proved it beyond a doubt.

Guys like Thomas have watched their political home get burned to the ground as the republicans descend into madness. The leader of his party is a criminal and a seditionist who attempted to overthrow democracy and Thomas knows it, as do the other conservatives on the court. Even corporate America is jumping ship on the republicans, they know that they are worse than useless, they have become a problem and an impediment to economic growth.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clarence Thomas suggests US should regulate Twitter and Facebook - CNNPolitics 

*Justice Clarence Thomas suggests US should regulate Facebook, Google and Twitter*

(CNN)Justice Clarence Thomas suggested on Monday that Congress should consider whether laws should be updated to better regulate social media platforms that, he said, have come to have "unbridled control" over "unprecedented" amounts of speech.

The provocative and controversial opinion comes as Twitter banned former President Donald Trump from its platform for violating its rules on incitement of violence and some conservatives have called on more regulations in the tech world to combat what they view as political bias on social media.

"If part of the problem is private, concentrated control over online content and platforms available to the public, then part of the solution may be found in doctrines that limit the right of a private company to exclude, " Thomas wrote in a 12-page concurring opinion Monday.

Thomas's stance will raise concerns from critics who point out that social media platforms have not historically been subject to such content regulation, but instead have been left to devise their policies on their own.

"Justice Thomas's opinion represents the first time that we've seen a Supreme Court Justice appear to endorse the view increasingly prevalent among conservatives that private social media platforms should potentially be subject to significant government regulation notwithstanding the First Amendment," said Steve Vladeck, CNN Supreme Court analyst and professor at the University of Texas School of Law.

No other justice joined Thomas's opinion, that came as he agreed with the court's decision to dismiss a case concerning Trump's use of Twitter while he was President. Thomas said the court was right to dismiss the case that predated the election and Twitter's decision to ban Trump after the Capitol Hill riot.

But Thomas said the issue caused him to think about the "principal legal difficulty that surrounds" a digital platform, specifically the concentration of power in the hands of so few owners at social media companies. He took the opportunity to suggest further exploration which could lead to a sea change for tech platforms if it ever gained traction.

Today's digital platforms, Thomas argued, "provide avenues for historically unprecedented amounts of speech," but he said it also concentrates control "of so much speech in the hands of a few private parties."


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wow! I agree with Justice Clarence Thomas on something! Though my concerns are with national unity, disinformation and social division. My premise is the truth is a fundamental human right and should not compete with lies, lies kill citizens and Trump proved it beyond a doubt.
> 
> Guys like Thomas have watched their political home get burned to the ground as the republicans descend into madness. The leader of his party is a criminal and a seditionist who attempted to overthrow democracy and Thomas knows it, as do the other conservatives on the court. Even corporate America is jumping ship on the republicans, they know that they are worse than useless, they have become a problem and an impediment to economic growth.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Trumpers were celebrating on a few forums I frequent. Most said they couldn't wait to start spreading their lies again.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

Such a messy topic. Regulation aims to fix something, so what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Trumpers were celebrating on a few forums I frequent. Most said they couldn't wait to start spreading their lies again.


Ooooh, post the link. I'd like to give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Trumpers were celebrating on a few forums I frequent. Most said they couldn't wait to start spreading their lies again.


Level the playing field with HR-1 and voting rights and I think America will be ready to get rid of these assholes. It doesn't matter what goes through these POS heads, cause I haven't met one who could think yet. Keep them in the minority federally and away from power, though they are doing a pretty good job of that themselves. If it wasn't for racism and bigotry the GOP would no longer exist as an electable party, it's that simple. I would look for these assholes to be turfed in the midterms and more so in 2024 in states that aren't traditionally racist, in short I figure they will be reduced to some southern states and some mid west states. 

The republicans are unfit to hold power, they allied with a hostile foreign power and killed a half million Americans with stupidity FFS. What till they take Trump down and put the fucker away, only to reappear for a new trial. The republicans are feeding off their base by coning them out of cash like Trump did with his sleazy email fundraising cons. Even though he ripped them off for thousands of dollars with his website robbing their bank accounts, it will make little difference to those stupid enough to give him money in the first place.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Ooooh, post the link. I'd like to give them a piece of my mind.


no


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> no


Understood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Such a messy topic. Regulation aims to fix something, so what exactly is the problem?


Trump and the disinformation system that brought him to you and will bring another one even worse. America is full of racists and bigots who can be easily duped, manipulated or who don't give a fuck as long as they blow the dog whistle. Social media and disinformation are dangerous to everybody, they are lethal to America in it's present state. Remember it does not matter if the republicans fuck up, break the law and the constitution or even kill 500,000 citizens, the democrats lose support with the slightest honest mistake and over policy issues. The republicans don't lose support on policy issues no matter how much it screws their base.

I have to laugh at Joe Manchin objecting to an increase in the corporate tax rate, as if anybody in WV gives a fuck about policy, gimme a break, trump got 67% support there. If the democrats pick up seats in 2022, they should not forget Joe Manchin and tell him that his time might be coming if he wants to continue to be a pain in the ass. I figure they should start accusing him of being bought off by the corporations, the republicans won't.


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

I was on a forum the other day, and a bunch of Bideners were celebrating the lies they spread, and how they can't wait to start spreading them again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

*Prof. Tribe: Trump's Attempt To Escape Accountability Is Going To Be Very Uphill*





Laurence Tribe, University Professor of Constitutional Law Emeritus at Harvard Law School, tells Lawrence O'Donnell a lawsuit by two Capitol Police officers has the best case to make Donald Trump pay for the Capitol riot and pave the way for many other officers to sue Donald Trump.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> I was on a forum the other day, and a bunch of Bideners were celebrating the lies they spread, and how they can't wait to start spreading them again.


Username checks out.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump and the disinformation system that brought him to you and will bring another one even worse. America is full of racists and bigots who can be easily duped, manipulated or who don't give a fuck as long as they blow the dog whistle. Social media and disinformation are dangerous to everybody, they are lethal to America in it's present state. Remember it does not matter if the republicans fuck up, break the law and the constitution or even kill 500,000 citizens, the democrats lose support with the slightest honest mistake and over policy issues. The republicans don't lose support on policy issues no matter how much it screws their base.


What you're basically talking about outlawing lies, which certainly isn't a new concept in the marketing world, but it would be for the average bozo. I guess something I'd like to know is, where are the most damaging/impactful lies coming from? I think we should be fine with preventing a president from expressing untruths while in office, same as how twitter was censoring his disinformation at the end. But, I don't think we should, nor would it be practical, to hold these platforms accountable for the speech of the average bozo. Obviously a private company can censor rando's if they want to, but forcing them to do it would be bogus, imo.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> What you're basically talking about outlawing lies, which certainly isn't a new concept in the marketing world, but it would be for the average bozo. I guess something I'd like to know is, where are the most damaging/impactful lies coming from? I think we should be fine with preventing a president from expressing untruths while in office, same as how twitter was censoring his disinformation at the end. But, I don't think we should, nor would it be practical, to hold these platforms accountable for the speech of the average bozo. Obviously a private company can censor rando's if they want to, but forcing them to do it would be bogus, imo.


It's not these losers spouting speech that is the issue, it's how it's propagated, Facebook is a bigger media company than any regulated broadcaster and needs to be regulated like they are. Spoon fed media (radio film TV) has always been regulated because of the danger it represents. If you don't regulate it then you will be a victim of it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

*All A Scam: Trump 2020 Exposed For Defrauding Own Fans, Echoing Trump U. Debacle*





Donald Trump is under fire for conning over $100 million dollars from his most loyal supporters. The New York Times has released a new bombshell report busting his re-election campaign for a scheme mixing some of Trump’s oldest con artist tricks with his desperation during the election when he was clearly trailing Biden in the money race. MSNBC’s Ari Melber explains Trump's latest grift and discusses the significance of this deception with journalists Max Boot and Joan Walsh.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not these losers spouting speech that is the issue, it's how it's propagated, Facebook is a bigger media company than any regulated broadcaster and needs to be regulated like they are. Spoon fed media (radio film TV) has always been regulated because of the danger it represents. If you don't regulate it then you will be a victim of it.


I definitely support the idea from a "bad for our country" perspective, it's just that freedom isn't synonymous with kindness, or even with doing what's right. You can go flip off cops or whomever you want, because that's your 1a protected right. Even though it's shitty and only does harm, it must also remain legal. 

Also, they just ruled that it's not 1a suppression for Trump to ban twitter followers. Does that seem consistent? Sounds like Thomas wants to have his cake and eat it too.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Nope. You're a bit of an idiot.


Ahhhh yes, the highly coveted and rarely used "NO U" response. Eloquent, yet devastating. DIY will undoubtedly need multiple therapy sessions just to find his way to the breakfast table.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump and the disinformation system that brought him to you and will bring another one even worse. America is full of racists and bigots who can be easily duped, manipulated or who don't give a fuck as long as they blow the dog whistle. Social media and disinformation are dangerous to everybody, they are lethal to America in it's present state. Remember it does not matter if the republicans fuck up, break the law and the constitution or even kill 500,000 citizens, the democrats lose support with the slightest honest mistake and over policy issues. The republicans don't lose support on policy issues no matter how much it screws their base.
> 
> I have to laugh at Joe Manchin objecting to an increase in the corporate tax rate, as if anybody in WV gives a fuck about policy, gimme a break, trump got 67% support there. If the democrats pick up seats in 2022, they should not forget Joe Manchin and tell him that his time might be coming if he wants to continue to be a pain in the ass. I figure they should start accusing him of being bought off by the corporations, the republicans won't.


Manchin is starting to annoy the shit out of me, knows he's in spotlight and is center of attention and IMO is getting off on it,Always previously respected a center Dem like him but now he is being a pissant to garner attention. Shit Joe I'm all for inclusion and bi partisanship, but extrordinary times call for extrordinary measures, were not trying to pass through Congress some way out there far/left progressive 3 sex bathrooms in high school type BS here . Just want bloated Corporations to ante up their fair share,they showed their true colors after the CHEETOMAN's tax cut (didn't reinvest,expand, or hire, just bought stock back).And Reps have NO interest in passing ANYTHING to make Biden shine, After the CHEETO ADM. they are completely toast and only interested in spreading misinformation and killing voting rights. Wake up Joe Manchin, YOU'RE a DEM and anyone can see that the gloves are def. off now regardless of your now antiquated stance of working bi-partisanship. You're old, don't worry about losing reelection and show some BALLS JOE are we going to deal w/your recalcitrant posing for 2 more years?ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Nope. You're a bit of an idiot.





Churchlady said:


> Nope. You're a bit of an idiot.


Another Fnut, hope your gun rack falls off your dually while driving down the highway


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Manchin is starting to annoy the shit out of me, knows he's in spotlight and is center of attention and IMO is getting off on it,Always previously respected a center Dem like him but now he is being a pissant to garner attention. Shit Joe I'm all for inclusion and bi partisanship, but extrordinary times call for extrordinary measures, were not trying to pass through Congress some way out there far/left progressive 3 sex bathrooms in high school type BS here . Just want bloated Corporations to ante up their fair share,they showed their true colors after the CHEETOMAN's tax cut (didn't reinvest,expand, or hire, just bought stock back).And Reps have NO interest in passing ANYTHING to make Biden shine, After the CHEETO ADM. they are completely toast and only interested in spreading misinformation and killing voting rights. Wake up Joe Manchin, YOU'RE a DEM and anyone can see that the gloves are def. off now regardless of your now antiquated stance of working bi-partisanship. You're old, don't worry about losing reelection and show some BALLS JOE are we going to deal w/your recalcitrant posing for 2 more years?ccguns


2022. 

This long term Republican troll bullshit is not gone just because Trump and the Republicans are no longer in control of DC.

The Democrats need to pick up some senate seats and the house in 2022 or they get to go back to using the government to troll our society with their propaganda in hearings that they choose. Then have another big year in 2024. And hopefully purge all those fox/hate radio troll Republicans that have been in office since they pulled off their 'Tea Party' scam.

And then the Republicans nominate better candidates with actual goals that benefit 100% of our society and push the Democratic party to be better. The cheating has to stop, gerrymandering, judicial fuckery, voter suppression, underfunding minority communities, all of it. We are so inefficient as a nation because we allow stupidity and prejudices too much oxygen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Manchin is starting to annoy the shit out of me, knows he's in spotlight and is center of attention and IMO is getting off on it,Always previously respected a center Dem like him but now he is being a pissant to garner attention. Shit Joe I'm all for inclusion and bi partisanship, but extrordinary times call for extrordinary measures, were not trying to pass through Congress some way out there far/left progressive 3 sex bathrooms in high school type BS here . Just want bloated Corporations to ante up their fair share,they showed their true colors after the CHEETOMAN's tax cut (didn't reinvest,expand, or hire, just bought stock back).And Reps have NO interest in passing ANYTHING to make Biden shine, After the CHEETO ADM. they are completely toast and only interested in spreading misinformation and killing voting rights. Wake up Joe Manchin, YOU'RE a DEM and anyone can see that the gloves are def. off now regardless of your now antiquated stance of working bi-partisanship. You're old, don't worry about losing reelection and show some BALLS JOE are we going to deal w/your recalcitrant posing for 2 more years?ccguns


I figure Manchin's real motivation is to get some more infrastructure goodies for his state, like the folks back home in the county's poorest state are gonna be upset about raising corporate taxes! Gimme a break, they don't give a fuck about policy, but I'll bet quite a few liked those $1400 dollar checks. Joe will buy him off with goodies for his state or go over his head directly to his voters, just like they are doing with the republicans. If they win extra seats in the senate in 2022 there will be a promise made to fuck him and his state if he doesn't play ball, silver or lead is the classic choice in such matters.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 2022.
> 
> This long term Republican troll bullshit is not gone just because Trump and the Republicans are no longer in control of DC.
> 
> ...


FOR SURE, Can't even entertain the thought of a McConnel majority led Senate in 2 yrs. perish the thoughtccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure Manchin's real motivation is to get some more infrastructure goodies for his state, like the folks back home in the county's poorest state are gonna be upset about raising corporate taxes! Gimme a break, they don't give a fuck about policy, but I'll bet quite a few liked those $1400 dollar checks. Joe will buy him off with goodies for his state or go over his head directly to his voters, just like they are doing with the republicans. If they win extra seats in the senate in 2022 there will be a promise made to fuck him and his state if he doesn't play ball, silver or lead is the classic choice in such matters.


Hope they didn't spend it on OXY's ,that good ol hillbilly heroinccguns


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Another Fnut, hope your gun rack falls off your dually while driving down the highway


Ahem. Fnut? Harsh. Care to back that up with facts?

Pssst . . . Not my truck, shocking, I'm sure.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Ahem. Fnut? Harsh. Care to back that up with facts?
> 
> Pssst . . . Not my truck, shocking, I'm sure.


30 degrees tom go get a generatorccguns


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> 30 degrees tom go get a generatorccguns


That's deep, thank youChchldy.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> That's deep, thank youChchldy.


used to like lone star state, had fam. in miltary there,vote out all your rep retards starting w/T Cruz and maybe I'll get that lovin feeling back ccguns


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> used to like lone star state, had fam. in miltary there,vote out all your rep retards starting w/T Cruz and maybe I'll get that lovin feeling back ccguns


You sound angry. Chchldy.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

Not at all I'm a pretty well adjusted,55yo wht male in phys. condition of a 30yo, centrist pragmatic,diversity respecting,no mortgage,nodebt, common sense possessing American, watching my country torn up by vile politicians,ignorant citizens who want algorythim delivered news feeds to radicalize their stupid asses,and fellow citizens who can't follow instructions designed for a 7yo to stop a pandemic.OTHERWISE ALL GOODccguns


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Such a messy topic. Regulation aims to fix something, so what exactly is the problem?


Regulations stand in the way of _profit. _Profit by any means necessary. Market economy, every man for himself, and oh, anti-christian way of thought. But, we knew that.


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Not at all I'm a pretty well adjusted,55yo wht male in phys. condition of a 30yo, centrist pragmatic,diversity respecting,no mortgage,nodebt, common sense possessing American, watching my country torn up by vile politicians,ignorant citizens who want algorythim delivered news feeds to radicalize their stupid asses,and fellow citizens who can't follow instructions designed for a 7yo to stop a pandemic.OTHERWISE ALL GOODccguns


Height and weight again please. Well adjusted 55 year old pragmatists generally include that. Chchldy.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

Uh oh, church lady asking for the ol' ASL, probably on MSN Messenger too.


----------



## printer (Apr 6, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Height and weight again please. Well adjusted 55 year old pragmatists generally include that. Chchldy.


You are forgetting chest with and waist size. CCGNS, looks like you might be datin' material.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2021)

I keep wondering why people sign their posts when their name is right there on the avatar that posts it.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I keep wondering why people sign their posts when their name is right there on the avatar that posts it.


It's that dare to be different left handed thing Taco.I just can't go w/flow it's tough to be me LOLccguns


printer said:


> You are forgetting chest with and waist size. CCGNS, looks like you might be datin' material.


Really, WTF, got into it a little w/this clown when he/she/it called my Canadian compadre DIY a idiot.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

Just seen old House speaker John Boehner go off on DONALD's election fraud tactics,didn't agree much w/Boehner in his days but he was the kind of Rep. I could respect, when the Reps served as a counterweight to some policies that went waaaay left or to preach fiscal responsibility, he would work bipartisanly and reach across the aisle for the good of the country when needed.Basically, his kind no longer exist today and he was extincted by the precurser to all tjis BS now the Freedom Caucus of the Reps. They were the original snowball rolled down the mountain that picked up momentum and turned into the Rep party today a stunning transformation from politicians who actually stood for a platform to the party of no. As in no to any legislation other than voter repression,no truth,no plan,no courage,no to the constitution,no to masking,no to vaccines,no to impeaching a villanous Pres,no to any form of gun control,and just no in general to anything that doesn't benefit the top 5% in the US ccguns


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2021)

Megan McCain is a dumb-ass bitch cunt
Fact
Dispute my opinion
Go for it


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380181813155479555


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Megan McCain is a dumb-ass bitch cunt
> Fact
> Dispute my opinion
> Go for it
> ...


The only reason they keep her on the show is ratings. She always says something stupid, racist or both.

It's like NASCAR: nobody watches it for the skill/talent. They watch for the wrecks.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The only reason they keep her on the show is ratings. She always says something stupid, racist or both.
> 
> It's like NASCAR: nobody watches it for the skill/talent. They watch for the wrecks.


Well stated


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Megan McCain is a dumb-ass bitch cunt
> Fact
> Dispute my opinion
> Go for it
> ...


No Megan you need Democrats and liberals to tell you right from wrong because republicans can't figure it out and continue to prove it. Over 80% still support Trump and a majority support voter suppression and corrupt totalitarian government. They are against democracy and that means they are against the constitution of the USA, sorry but a US citizen who opposes the constitution and the rule of law is called a traitor and those who invaded the capital are called seditionists. Live by the lie, die by the lie, tens of thousands of Trumpers have already, along with the innocent.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 9, 2021)

My "Office Karen" was playing Diamond and Silk podcasts today.







Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks like Joe might be sending a message about the conservative SCOTUS doing stupid shit like gutting the voters rights act or banning abortion. If they want to act as a shadow republican government and impede serious reform, the groundwork will be laid for action. It won't appear as a reaction to a decision by the conservative court on an essential issue. By gutting the voting rights act and obviously biased decisions on guns that ignore the text of the constitution itself they will be courting their demise. This is a warning to Roberts to do the right thing or expect some company on the court and to be completely sidelined, perhaps for decades, perhaps for good.

The democrats are gonna push their advantages to the limit and pass legislation that is popular and take other measures to protect democracy and level the political playing field. With Trump gone from the picture, most of the energy of their base will dissipate with a nice old non threatening white man in the WH. These kinds of people operate on feelings and Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya. I'm hoping Joe will have long coattails in 2022, even though he's not running, the performance of the president counts in midterms, Trump proved that too.

Why study the court if you don't plan to change it or perhaps pressure it. The conservatives on the court have watched their political home immolated by Trump, the republican congress people and the party base. They can follow them to Hell or chart a new course, the future depends on them IMHO. Roberts gutting of the voters rights act by saying it was no longer required needs to be revisited and Roberts needs to be interviewed on it and forced to admit his error publicly or sweat defending it. Events proved him and the conservative court wrong in a most spectacular way with the current crop of voter suppression laws and the obvious anti democratic pattern that has emerged. It seems the new south is the same as the old south and the sickness has spread to where ever they hold power.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Biden Commission Would Study Possible Supreme Court Reforms : NPR

*Biden Sets Up Commission To Study Supreme Court Reform*

President Biden signed an executive order Friday setting up a bipartisan commission that will study U.S. Supreme Court reform, and, among other things, examine the size of the court and the lifetime appointment, the White House announced.

"The Commission's purpose is to provide an analysis of the principal arguments in the contemporary public debate for and against Supreme Court reform, including an appraisal of the merits and legality of particular reform proposals," the White House said in a statement. "The topics it will examine include the genesis of the reform debate; the Court's role in the Constitutional system; the length of service and turnover of justices on the Court; the membership and size of the Court; and the Court's case selection, rules, and practices."

The announcement marks the culmination of a campaign promise Biden made when repeatedly pressed on whether he would expand the Supreme Court to pack it with justices more aligned with his worldview. The Democratic candidate said he opposed expanding the court but said he favored the kind of bipartisan commission that the White House unveiled Friday.

The commission will be co-chaired by former White House counsel Bob Bauer and former Deputy Assistant Attorney General Cristina Rodríguez. Its other members include legal and other scholars as well as former federal judges and practitioners who have appeared before the court, advocates for the reform of democratic institutions and of the administration of justice, and experts on constitutional law, history and political science.

Friday's announcement comes amid a debate over the composition of the nine-member court that now has a 6-3 conservative majority. Liberal advocates contend that an expanded Supreme Court would give Biden a real chance to implement a legislative agenda, which will otherwise almost certainly be mired in litigation due to conservative legal challenges.

Biden has rejected the idea of "packing" the court, a view that found gained attention this week when Justice Stephen Breyer, one of the court's three liberals, warned in a speech against an expansion of the Supreme Court.

In a speech at Harvard Law School, Breyer said the court's authority depends on "a trust that the court is guided by legal principle, not politics."

"Structural alteration motivated by the perception of political influence can only feed that latter perception, further eroding that trust," Breyer said.

But as a candidate, Biden also said that if elected, he will convene a national commission to study the court system.

"It's not about court packing," Biden told CBS' _60 Minutes_ in October. "There's a number of other things that our constitutional scholars have debated, and I've looked to see what recommendations that commission might make."

The White House statement said the bipartisan commission will "hold public meetings to hear the views of other experts, and groups and interested individuals with varied perspectives on the issues it will be examining."

The executive order directs the commission to complete its report within 180 days of its first public meeting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My "Office Karen" was playing Diamond and Silk podcasts today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, sounds like 8hrs of hell.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My "Office Karen" was playing Diamond and Silk podcasts today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to look up what that is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm sorry, sounds like 8hrs of hell.


It's actually hilarious to listen to them and know that somebody you work with is thinking it makes sense.

Diamond and Silk are every middle-aged white woman Trumper's best black friend who tells them that racism in America doesn't exist. Until Fox fired them - then they squealed racism.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2021)

Fuck this country/we suck/dispute it


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck this country/we suck/dispute it


Wait, do you mean Russia (since you posted Russian propaganda youtube channel) or America?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> Fuck this country/we suck/dispute it


Did ya get yer jab yet James? At least Joe is coming through for ya, make sure ya got his back covered.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like Joe might be sending a message about the conservative SCOTUS doing stupid shit like gutting the voters rights act or banning abortion. If they want to act as a shadow republican government and impede serious reform, the groundwork will be laid for action. It won't appear as a reaction to a decision by the conservative court on an essential issue. By gutting the voting rights act and obviously biased decisions on guns that ignore the text of the constitution itself they will be courting their demise. This is a warning to Roberts to do the right thing or expect some company on the court and to be completely sidelined, perhaps for decades, perhaps for good.
> 
> The democrats are gonna push their advantages to the limit and pass legislation that is popular and take other measures to protect democracy and level the political playing field. With Trump gone from the picture, most of the energy of their base will dissipate with a nice old non threatening white man in the WH. These kinds of people operate on feelings and Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya. I'm hoping Joe will have long coattails in 2022, even though he's not running, the performance of the president counts in midterms, Trump proved that too.
> 
> ...


I wish he would do a commission to add term limits to congressional seats as well. Maybe political stances would evolve a little faster if congress members didn't keep their seats for generations. Would be ironic if Biden proposed that though. He has greatly benefitted from lifelong politics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I wish he would do a commission to add term limits to congressional seats as well. Maybe political stances would evolve a little faster if congress members didn't keep their seats for generations. Would be ironic if Biden proposed that though. He has greatly benefitted from lifelong politics


I think the recent events and the behavior of the republican party will cause a shift overtime, in deed, I think it has already happened with some justices. They no longer have a political home and are wandering the wilderness like the other true conservatives or former republicans you see on TV shitting on the party and the crazies. The social conservatives and religious loonies are becoming frustrated and worried lately, they expected much, much more. The capital insurrection made the conservative justices run from the republican party like it was on fire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He has greatly benefitted from lifelong politics


Experience and professionalism can also come with long service, it depends on the quality of the person. Compare Joe's experienced, professional performance with Trump's amateur hour. Caring about others and taking your responsibilities seriously is vital too, so is loyalty and fidelity to the constitution you have sworn to protect. Joe has all these quality as a president and a human being. To choose Trump over him is to be so biased that it rises to the level of pathology, defined as harming oneself and others, they are willing to fuck themselves to "get" those they hate and fear. They have forgotten what an American patriot is suppose to be, but I doubt most ever really knew in the first place.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Experience and professionalism can also come with long service, it depends on the quality of the person. Compare Joe's experienced, professional performance with Trump's amateur hour. Caring about others and taking your responsibilities seriously is vital too, so is loyalty and fidelity to the constitution you have sworn to protect. Joe has all these quality as a president and a human being. To choose Trump over him is to be so biased that it rises to the level of pathology, defined as harming oneself and others, they are willing to fuck themselves to "get" those they hate and fear. They have forgotten what an American patriot is suppose to be, but I doubt most ever really knew in the first place.


It took effort for Trump to take presidential professionalism so low, saying that politicians need 40 years of experience in the senate to have professionalism.... idk. Politicians could just as easily be a consultant to give that experience. The excuse that we need them to have many years of experience to make laws or negotiate with each other is flimsy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> It took effort for Trump to take presidential professionalism so low, saying that politicians need 40 years of experience in the senate to have professionalism.... idk. Politicians could just as easily be a consultant to give that experience. The excuse that we need them to have many years of experience to make laws or negotiate with each other is flimsy.


Electing people with character is more important than term limits which are inherently unconstitutional. It is the racism and tribalism that elect the Trumps, Gaetzs, Gohmerts and Cruzes and cause their voters to overlook their many flaws as human beings, much less politicians. Garbage in garbage out, trump proved this, as Joe is proving the opposite, he was in Washington a long time, but he is not a rich man, like so many mysteriously became. Obama had the cleanest administration in recent history and there was more Biden in that administration than most people realize, Joe's vast experience in government populated Obama's administration, he did most of the hiring and knew the most competent people. Obama had good reasons to pick Joe as his VP and knew he was up for the POTUS job and just as smart as him.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Electing people with character is more important than term limits which are inherently unconstitutional. It is the racism and tribalism that elect the Trumps, Gaetzs, Gohmerts and Cruzes and cause their voters to overlook their many flaws as human beings, much less politicians. Garbage in garbage out, trump proved this, as Joe is proving the opposite, he was in Washington a long time, but he is not a rich man, like so many mysteriously became. Obama had the cleanest administration in recent history and there was more Biden in that administration than most people realize, Joe's vast experience in government populated Obama's administration, he did most of the hiring and knew the most competent people. Obama had good reasons to pick Joe as his VP and knew he was up for the POTUS job and just as smart as him.


I wish I had a net worth of 9 million to be called not wealthy lol

Who we elect is for sure an issue, Trump is the most glaring example of that, but politicians with character that hold onto perceptions from decades ago because they didn't grow up under the laws they create is also an issue. What if we elected people with character and kept them to limits so there is more movement in Congress? Is there a difference between that and adding terms to the Supreme Court (besides them not being elected and serving for life from the beginning)?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I wish I had a net worth of 9 million to be called not wealthy lol
> 
> Who we elect is for sure an issue, Trump is the most glaring example of that, but politicians with character that hold onto perceptions from decades ago because they didn't grow up under the laws they create is also an issue. What if we elected people with character and kept them to limits so there is more movement in Congress? Is there a difference between that and adding terms to the Supreme Court (besides them not being elected and serving for life from the beginning)?


A mandatory retirement age in the house and senate would be helpful, they cycle the military brass through the ranks to keep perspectives fresh and build a big reserve of retired people who can be called back if required. I think the main problem is the extreme nature of American politics and the racism that fuels it, tribalism happens on both sides and is proportional to the perceived group threat. The republicans are the most extreme because the are on the wrong side of history and know it, they are shrinking and losing, and the more they lose the more extreme the base will become. Just wait till you see the candidates the republican base will vomit up for 2022, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I wish I had a net worth of 9 million to be called not wealthy lol
> 
> Who we elect is for sure an issue, Trump is the most glaring example of that, but politicians with character that hold onto perceptions from decades ago because they didn't grow up under the laws they create is also an issue. What if we elected people with character and kept them to limits so there is more movement in Congress? Is there a difference between that and adding terms to the Supreme Court (besides them not being elected and serving for life from the beginning)?


Although you make a good argument, what the founders wanted was for people to serve longer, especially on the Supreme Court. 

In their minds they felt it would lead to better stability. They were right.

Our government is slow to change for that very reason. Although that is incredibly frustrating many times, can you imagine the damage that could be done with the radical swings in election majorities given term limits?

Our Constitution would be unrecognizable by now. It would have been butchered back and forth 25 times by now at least.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Although you make a good argument, what the founders wanted was for people to serve longer, especially on the Supreme Court.
> 
> In their minds they felt it would lead to better stability. They were right.
> 
> ...


Limiting Congress to 2 or 3 terms = 12-18 years in the seat. That is plenty of time to keep us from radical changes every 6 years. Differences would be in who is running the parties as the lifelong politicians are forced to lose that power. The stalemates in Congress could be interrupted by the old voices being forced out to make room. The parties would still function as they do along partisan lines, but with new personalities.

edit: it would also create more of a progression for politicians moving up the ladder since sitting in either house forever would no longer be an option.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Limiting Congress to 2 or 3 terms = 12-18 years in the seat. That is plenty of time to keep us from radical changes every 6 years.


If that were even remotely true, Trump would not have been able to do so much damage in just 4 years.

Imagine if most of the democrats who impeached him twice and had the experience to minimize the damage were gone?

Pelosi, Biden, Schumer, Schiff and many others would not have been there.

That would have been catastrophic.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> If that were even remotely true, Trump would not have been able to do so much damage in just 4 years.
> 
> Imagine if most of the democrats who impeached him twice and had the experience to minimize the damage were gone?
> 
> ...


Is that an issue of the power of Congress or us giving too much power to a Presidential position that rotates every 4 years. He should never have had the power to make use of executive orders like he did, same as the Presidents before him who continually expanded their power (/use) of executives orders.

And to imagine Pelosi, Biden, Schumer, Schiff (or the republicans on the other side) would leave politics completely when they leave the position is unlikely. They would have all become consultants in one way or another, or are we to assume they are in it for themselves only and not to support the country as a whole? They do not need experience as if they are downrange in a hostile country making split second decisions that affect lives, they can make a phone call or have a meeting.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

Right. Like anyone listens to Boehner, Clinton or Bush anymore. 

You're dreaming. It simply would never work.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> If that were even remotely true, Trump would not have been able to do so much damage in just 4 years.
> 
> Imagine if most of the democrats who impeached him twice and had the experience to minimize the damage were gone?
> 
> ...











The Right Time for Joe Biden | by Ian Buruma - Project Syndicate


Ian Buruma explains why the US president's lack of brilliance, heroism, and charisma may be his greatest strength.




www.project-syndicate.org


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Limiting Congress to 2 or 3 terms = 12-18 years in the seat. That is plenty of time to keep us from radical changes every 6 years. Differences would be in who is running the parties as the lifelong politicians are forced to lose that power. The stalemates in Congress could be interrupted by the old voices being forced out to make room. The parties would still function as they do along partisan lines, but with new personalities.
> 
> edit: it would also create more of a progression for politicians moving up the ladder since sitting in either house forever would no longer be an option.


So, term limits.

I get it, some truly awful people manage to stay in power for 20 or more years and they drag the quality of laws and government down. But, they are elected by people in their districts. Fun fact: Most people hate congress but love their own congressional representation.

I'm FOR democracy, which means that people choose their representatives in Congress, whether I like them or not. Also, I happen to like my guy in the House a lot. Peter DeFazio. He has a clean record, a very good rating on progressive issues and he's been around a long time. Our district is split pretty heavily between knuckle dragging GQP types and Democrats. DeFazio wins by narrow margins -- last time he won by 12,000 votes. But he always wins. The way I see it, term limits are being pushed mostly by GQP and so-called "Progressives" aka Bernie Babies, who can't win against somebody like DeFazio. Those people want to take my choice away and so I oppose them because I'm for Democracy.

Then, there is the issue of an experience gap between lawmakers and lobbyists that would develop over time. Big businesses want term limits because they prefer dealing with inexperienced lawmakers. So, maybe I'd be willing to talk about term limits if we expanded them. 12 year term limits for Congressmen AND term limits for lobbyists, CEOs, lawyers, anybody involved with writing legislation. Make it cumulative too. So, a lawyer who becomes a Congressman and then a lobbyist has to stop when the total time spent in those positions equals 12 years. I might go for that but probably not. It's not as if lack of experience is a good qualification either. Just look at what Trump has done to this country.

So, I get it, I get that there is a swamp to be drained. I get that the leaders in government are old fucks who lag society in terms of POV. I also get that the people who want term limits aren't the people who voted for those old fucks, they are people who want to take choice away from others. If a representative is so bad, then the people in his district will vote him out. That's what I'm for. I'm for Democracy.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, term limits.
> 
> I get it, some truly awful people manage to stay in power for 20 or more years and they drag the quality of laws and government down. But, they are elected by people in their districts. Fun fact: Most people hate congress but love their own congressional representation.
> 
> ...


No one is taking away a choice so much as forcing a new choice same as we have for President. A three term limit (of a 6 year seat) is 18 years in office. No choices are being removed, generational gaps of perspectives is being limited.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> No one is taking away a choice so much as forcing a new choice same as we have for President. A three term limit (of a 6 year seat) is 18 years in office. No choices are being removed, generational gaps of perspectives is being limited.


I want Peter DeFazio to stay on as my Representative in the House, I want Ron Wyden to stay on in the Senate and you are saying I can no longer have that choice.

So, yeah, you are trying to take my choice away. Let the people of each district decide who they want. That is democracy. Keep your hands off my vote.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I want Peter DeFazio to stay on as my Representative in the House, I want Ron Wyden to stay on in the Senate and you are saying I can no longer have that choice.
> 
> So, yeah, you are trying to take my choice away. Let the people of each district decide who they want. That is democracy. Keep your hands off my vote.


Good post. 

Term limits sound like a good way to stay current with policy and reduce corruption, but I don’t think they do. As you correctly said, the people should decide what policy is important to them and wether or not they are worried about their representatives being in office too long. 

It would be a truer democracy if no term limits existed for President as well. For all of FDR’s faults, it could have been a global tragedy had the wrong person been elected president in 1940.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good post.
> 
> Term limits sound like a good way to stay current with policy and reduce corruption, but I don’t think they do. As you correctly said, the people should decide what policy is important to them and wether or not they are worried about their representatives being in office too long.
> 
> It would be a truer democracy if no term limits existed for President as well. For all of FDR’s faults, it could have been a global tragedy had the wrong person been elected president in 1940.


Given the concentration of power vested in one person, I'm all for presidential term limits. 8 years us enough and in Trump's case, shows us that maybe less is better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Given the concentration of power vested in one person, I'm all for presidential term limits. 8 years might be too long. Maybe 4 is better.


Tinkering with the system will do little good, it's the character and intentions of the politicians who are responding to the character and intentions of their voters, this becomes apparent in the policies they promote and the issues they address. A republic is no better than a constitutional democracy, the form is irrelevant, intentions are everything and are reflected in policy and law. You don't need to upgrade the system as much as upgrade the voters, or at least enough of them, 33% of every country or culture are arseholes. It works like that in big companies too, a third over perform, a third are average and a third underperform and cause the HR department the most pain.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Given the concentration of power vested in one person, I'm all for presidential term limits. 8 years us enough and in Trump's case, shows us that maybe less is better.


Understandably trump has you unnerved but I think you’re being inconsistent here. 

I would also argue the presidency has the least concentration of power than any other democratic political system. At least one that I can think of. 

A parliamentary system with a majority government, now that’s power. Power to legislate, declare war and have complete control over the justice system. A Prime Minister under a majority government is essentially a king until the next election.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Understandably trump has you unnerved but I think you’re being inconsistent here.
> 
> I would also argue the presidency has the least concentration of power than any other democratic political system. At least one that I can think of.
> 
> A parliamentary system with a majority government, now that’s power. Power to legislate, declare war and have complete control over the justice system. A Prime Minister under a majority government is essentially a king until the next election.


Agree that the US has a different system than Canada does. Both systems depend on people in power following the laws of the land. That's where the US got off track. I agree that your parliamentary system looks pretty good right now. But I'm not moving to Canada and now is not the time to open up to changes in our Constitution. So we can debate whether or not term limits are appropriate to the US presidency. There are good arguments on both sides.


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2021)

The Prime Minister does have more power than the President. The reason it works is because people in Canada have more trust in their government and the legislatures know that they are put in place for all Canadians, not just the ones that voted for them. Canada was not formed out of conflict and its citizens have not been on guard against their government with the idea that one day they may have to rise up against their government. (Mind you that is what some of the French did in the 70's wanting to separate). One thing that Canada does have is a government does not have a fixed term. If the government really screws up and enough members vote against the government an election has to be called, even if there was one months earlier.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 13, 2021)

Seems that the fake news Trump was constantly on about is real. Project Veritas crushing with the outing of CNN fake news facts. How does it feel to have been strung along by the lefts propaganda machine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> Seems that the fake news Trump was constantly on about is real. Project Veritas crushing with the outing of CNN fake news facts. How does it feel to have been strung along by the lefts propaganda machine?


Perhaps you should post the link and promote the story more?


----------



## printer (Apr 13, 2021)

CNN pushed reporting to get Trump out of office? Really? I never noticed.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Perhaps you should post the link and promote the story more?


This should help... 


https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> Seems that the fake news Trump was constantly on about is real. Project Veritas crushing with the outing of CNN fake news facts. How does it feel to have been strung along by the lefts propaganda machine?


You have to be truly a kool aid drinker if you believe this obvious troll.

Trump said anything and everything like all conmen/liars tend to do. 



jouholpellie said:


> This should help...
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> Seems that the fake news Trump was constantly on about is real. Project Veritas crushing with the outing of CNN fake news facts. How does it feel to have been strung along by the lefts propaganda machine?


It's raining new sock puppets up in here.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> This should help...
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


This may come as a surprise, CNN has been working for the past four years to get Trump, it is not a revelation if it has been out in the open the whole time. Just like Fox pushing the Trump line over the same time. How is this anything new or even newsworthy? Fox and CNN were playing the same game but on opposite ends of the street.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 14, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> This should help...
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JamesOKeefeIII?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor


Lol. What, no Facebook links?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

printer said:


> This may come as a surprise, CNN has been working for the past four years to get Trump, it is not a revelation if it has been out in the open the whole time. Just like Fox pushing the Trump line over the same time. How is this anything new or even newsworthy? Fox and CNN were playing the same game but on opposite ends of the street.


Yeah, but CNN is on the right side of history and doesn't traffic in Russian or other disinformation, they follow journalistic standards and practices and their coverage is consistent in tone and content to other major networks, including international ones. The editorial people are light years above Tucker and Sean and the other Trump clowns on Fox and don't spin nearly as much. The clowns on fox lie to their audience, if they didn't, they would just move to Newsmax for the turd of choice.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

The Fox News has more integrity than the 'News Commentators' that spin their stuff until it becomes news. The problem with Fox viewers is they do not want to determine what is fact and what is fiction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Democrats to introduce legislation to expand Supreme Court - POLITICO 

*Democrats to introduce legislation to expand Supreme Court*
*The measure would increase the court's size to 13.
*
House and Senate Democrats will introduce legislation Thursday to expand the number of Supreme Court justices to 13 from nine, drawing more attention to the debate surrounding court reform.

The bill, led by Sen. Ed Markey (D-Mass.) and Rep. Jerry Nadler (D-N.Y.), is the first legislation in recent years designed to add seats to the high court, and its introduction comes as progressive organizations are pushing for court expansion, after watching Senate Republicans fill three Supreme Court vacancies in four years under President Donald Trump.

Brian Fallon, executive director of the liberal group Demand Justice, said the bill represents a “new era where Democrats finally stop conceding the Supreme Court to Republicans." He added that the task for progressives now “is to build a grassroots movement that puts pressure on every Democrat in Congress to support this legislation because it is the only way to restore balance to the Court and protect our democracy.”

President Joe Biden, however, has said he is “not a fan” of the idea, also known as “court packing.” Instead, the White House announced last week the creation of a bipartisan commission to study reforms to the Supreme Court and produce a report. The high court currently has a 6-3 conservative majority.

While advocates have been pushing for the addition of seats to the Supreme Court, the bill won’t see much movement in the evenly split Senate, with all Republicans and several moderate Democrats opposed to court expansion. The legislation is all but guaranteed to prompt attacks from Republicans, who during the 2020 elections warned that Democrats would expand the courts if they took control of Washington.

Justice Stephen Breyer, who outside groups are urging to retire before the 2022 midterms, recently cautioned against court packing for fear that doing so would only undermine public confidence in the institution.

The issue, nevertheless, served as a litmus test during the 2020 Democratic primary for progressives. Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), then-Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.), and Pete Buttigieg suggested they were open to the idea. But others, including Biden and Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), did not back it. The number of seats on the high court has fluctuated in American history, from as few as five to as many as 10.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. What, no Facebook links?


 A simple google search will provide a plethora of sites reporting this. I know it doesn't suit your narrative, but it's okay. I'm sure once you open your eyes to the facts it will be easier for your to navigate through the 5 steps of grief. Thanks for the chat!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 15, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> A simple google search will provide a plethora of sites reporting this. I know it doesn't suit your narrative, but it's okay. I'm sure once you open your eyes to the facts it will be easier for your to navigate through the 5 steps of grief. Thanks for the chat!


How much does it cost to start a website? 

Do you not understand that it is easy for the people spamming you with propaganda are tricking you by making it that you think 'a plater of sites reporting this' somehow means they are credible?

I don't know if you have said or not, but are you an American and if so are you ok with the attack that the Russian military is conducting on our citizens?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> A simple google search will provide a plethora of sites reporting this. I know it doesn't suit your narrative, but it's okay. I'm sure once you open your eyes to the facts it will be easier for your to navigate through the 5 steps of grief. Thanks for the chat!


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> A simple google search will provide a plethora of sites reporting this. I know it doesn't suit your narrative, but it's okay. I'm sure once you open your eyes to the facts it will be easier for your to navigate through the 5 steps of grief. Thanks for the chat!


Facts? 

"Look!" "Look at the tree, it is a tree!"

"Yeah, so?"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2021)

Time to spend that stimulus moola !
My Pillow opened his MyStore site of ridiculous shit products .... like this .

Donald the Caveman children’s book set.
Get those kids brainwashed early !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to spend that stimulus moola !
> My Pillow opened his MyStore site of ridiculous shit products .... like this .
> 
> Donald the Caveman children’s book set.
> ...


Did someone say DOS attack? I hope he has a good service provider that can handle lot's of traffic and spoof orders. I wonder if the FBI talked to him about those documents he was holding while photographed? Their destruction would be a federal offense and they would like to know about his chats with Donald too.

This guy has destiny written all over him and it won't be a good end either. I figure he will go down with Donald and a lot of others. Once Garland staffs out the DOJ and gets his ducks lined up, then you'll see some movement, the FBI is still investigating and gathering evidence. Having Donald in state prison as a convicted felon will make the whole thing go a lot easier, no harm in waiting a spell on some of the shit.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Time to spend that stimulus moola !
> My Pillow opened his MyStore site of ridiculous shit products .... like this .
> 
> Donald the Caveman children’s book set.
> ...


That has GOT to be bullshit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did someone say DOS attack? I hope he has a good service provider that can handle lot's of traffic and spoof orders. I wonder if the FBI talked to him about those documents he was holding while photographed? Their destruction would be a federal offense and they would like to know about his chats with Donald too.
> 
> This guy has destiny written all over him and it won't be a good end either. I figure he will go down with Donald and a lot of others. Once Garland staffs out the DOJ and gets his ducks lined up, then you'll see some movement, the FBI is still investigating and gathering evidence. Having Donald in state prison as a convicted felon will make the whole thing go a lot easier, no harm in waiting a spell on some of the shit.


Exactly ... I believe those suits have mentioned that all “ documents “ be saved for the litigation. Kraken girl and “ Goo-liani “ have tried to get suits tossed but got nada. Even Gaetz is plugging an ad to help “ clear his name “ ....

Repubs *SHOULD* worry as their grifts , dark money and assorted crimes come to light.... 

MAGA sweating , looking over their shoulders ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2021)

Jim ... go home your drunk.
Shill for your billionaires in silence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382396968446656520


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jim ... go home your drunk.
> Shill for your billionaires in silence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382396968446656520


Saw him harassing Fauci in a hearing on TV today, they told him to STFU, I felt like punching the fucker in the mask, several times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

Clarence Thomas' Tech Opinion May Signal a Free Speech Shift | Time 

*A Surprising Opinion From Justice Thomas May Signal an Ominous Shift on Free Speech*

Acurious thing happened at the Supreme Court a few days ago. One of the justices, Clarence Thomas, broke from his traditional judicial role and weighed in on a matter of public policy. He tried to put his thumb on the scales of a political dispute and floated legislative ideas that would profoundly and negatively impact First Amendment rights.

The issue is so-called Big Tech censorship. Thomas wrote a concurrence to a Supreme Court decision vacating a court of appeals opinion that had held that Donald Trump violated the First Amendment when he blocked Twitter users from following his account. But since Trump was no longer president (and indeed had been kicked off Twitter entirely), the case was moot.

Thomas, however, wrote separately to opine not just about the merits of the case itself, but about Big Tech censorship more broadly. He wrote to suggest ways in which legislatures could limit the freedom of tech companies to block or ban people from their sites. In other words, he wrote to suggest ways in which the government can override the liberty of private citizens to manage and moderate speech on their own private platforms.

The context here is important. Millions of Americans are deeply concerned about the power and reach of America’s largest tech companies (Facebook, Google, Twitter, Amazon, etc.), but their concerns often diverge sharply depending on their partisan affiliation. As a general matter, progressive Americans are concerned that Big Tech censors too little speech while conservative Americans are concerned that Big Tech censors too much.

Many progressives look at Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, and other tech companies and demand that they do more to combat disinformation, conspiracies, and so-called “hate speech”—words or images that are deemed to demean others on the basis of characteristics such as race, ethnicity, sex, gender identity, or sexual orientation.
*more...*


----------



## topcat (Apr 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Jim ... go home your drunk.
> Shill for your billionaires in silence.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382396968446656520


Jim Jordan High School photo. Like all vipers, he has no lips.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 15, 2021)

Found the cause of Covid 19..... cylons.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Found the cause of Covid 19..... cylons.


Lol. Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


funny that you posted that. Jones was right about a lot of the shit he spewed.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How much does it cost to start a website?
> 
> Do you not understand that it is easy for the people spamming you with propaganda are tricking you by making it that you think 'a plater of sites reporting this' somehow means they are credible?
> 
> I don't know if you have said or not, but are you an American and if so are you ok with the attack that the Russian military is conducting on our citizens?


Lets see how this story progresses.


----------



## jouholpellie (Apr 15, 2021)

One thing i notice on all these political threads is how blinkered up the vast majority of the people are. I think the USA is one of the most divided nations, and the best way way to destroy something is to split it up and watch it rot it from within. The whole world watches the USA, have you not considered the fact that the enemy countries are sitting watching, taking notes... Your country is fucked my dudes. You're squabbling about rubbish instead of leading the world. I hope you dudes are happy with the possible outcomes. This coming from a person who votes left in a country where socialism is so rampant that 15% of it's people are funding the rest via hand outs.. 


Anyhoo, back to your squabbles and bitching. 
BIG LOVES!


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 15, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> One thing i notice on all these political threads is how blinkered up the vast majority of the people are. I think the USA is one of the most divided nations, and the best way way to destroy something is to split it up and watch it rot it from within. The whole world watches the USA, have you not considered the fact that the enemy countries are sitting watching, taking notes... Your country is fucked my dudes. You're squabbling about rubbish instead of leading the world. I hope you dudes are happy with the possible outcomes. This coming from a person who votes left in a country where socialism is so rampant that 15% of it's people are funding the rest via hand outs..
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, back to your squabbles and bitching.
> BIG LOVES!


Yup.
Starts in the grass roots. Evangelicals easily manipulated by foreign entities to think their own government is a foreign entity.
Facts have no bearing whatsoever on those who believe in make believe.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> One thing i notice on all these political threads is how blinkered up the vast majority of the people are. I think the USA is one of the most divided nations, and the best way way to destroy something is to split it up and watch it rot it from within. The whole world watches the USA, have you not considered the fact that the enemy countries are sitting watching, taking notes... Your country is fucked my dudes. You're squabbling about rubbish instead of leading the world. I hope you dudes are happy with the possible outcomes. This coming from a person who votes left in a country where socialism is so rampant that 15% of it's people are funding the rest via hand outs..
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, back to your squabbles and bitching.
> BIG LOVES!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> funny that you posted that. Jones was right about a lot of the shit he spewed.


Welcome new sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> This coming from a person who votes left in a country where socialism is so rampant that 15% of it's people are funding the rest via hand outs..


Sure but no matter who you vote for, Putin wins anyway.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382821257343860741


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

From "The Comey Rule":

Comey: Why are there four people on one campaign with ties to Russia?

McCabe: Maybe Trump doesn't vet people very well.

Strzok: Maybe he does.


----------



## RBGene (Apr 16, 2021)

HATERS are Going to HATE!

EVIL REALLY WANTS ALL AMERICA to SUFFER!.....TRUMP was just in the way! If you have hate in your heart..you chosen the wrong side. Politics is the Game of dividing the masses against each other, keeping us busy so we don't see the evil they do to us all.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 16, 2021)

jouholpellie said:


> One thing i notice on all these political threads is how blinkered up the vast majority of the people are. I think the USA is one of the most divided nations, and the best way way to destroy something is to split it up and watch it rot it from within. The whole world watches the USA, have you not considered the fact that the enemy countries are sitting watching, taking notes... Your country is fucked my dudes. You're squabbling about rubbish instead of leading the world. I hope you dudes are happy with the possible outcomes. This coming from a person who votes left in a country where socialism is so rampant that 15% of it's people are funding the rest via hand outs..
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, back to your squabbles and bitching.
> BIG LOVES!


You better hope we don't crash too hard as it is probably our armed forces that allow your country to even exist, it's your country that is actually FKD as undoubtedly your Leftist ways are only achievable through our protection so don't hope for our demise as undoubtedly it will lead to yours.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

RBGene said:


> HATERS are Going to HATE!
> View attachment 4880243
> EVIL REALLY WANTS ALL AMERICA to SUFFER!.....TRUMP was just in the way! If you have hate in your heart..you chosen the wrong side. Politics is the Game of dividing the masses against each other, keeping us busy so we don't see the evil they do to us all.


What are you talking about that Trump was 'in the way of'?

If you mean the evil that Putin spread, Trump was not so much in the way of it as he was bending over in front of him while reaching around.

The only politicians trying to divide us are the ones that have been following the Republican playbook on propaganda stations like Fox news and hate radio.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> What are you talking about that Trump was 'in the way of'?
> 
> If you mean the evil that Putin spread, Trump was not so much in the way of it as he was bending over in front of him while reaching around.
> 
> ...


It’s laughable to imply trump was “in the way of” evil. When not the source of it, he was at least a conduit for it.


----------



## mooray (Apr 16, 2021)

Who would have known that the main selling points of the US(get rich as fuck and do what you want) would attract greedy and selfish people?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I want Peter DeFazio to stay on as my Representative in the House, I want Ron Wyden to stay on in the Senate and you are saying I can no longer have that choice.
> 
> So, yeah, you are trying to take my choice away. Let the people of each district decide who they want. That is democracy. Keep your hands off my vote.


this is tough because often we need sage advise however we need those who can Twitter.

the long shot became exactly what we need when we needed it. 

he had no money and was about to drop out..our current VP did because of.

PACs keep us hostage.

i'm for democracy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good post.
> 
> Term limits sound like a good way to stay current with policy and reduce corruption, but I don’t think they do. As you correctly said, the people should decide what policy is important to them and wether or not they are worried about their representatives being in office too long.
> 
> It would be a truer democracy if no term limits existed for President as well. For all of FDR’s faults, it could have been a global tragedy had the wrong person been elected president in 1940.


in the beginning wasn't Washington to become a monarch of sorts with no term limit which he rejected (and for good reason)?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is tough because often we need sage advise however we need those who can Twitter.
> 
> the long shot became exactly what we need when we needed it.
> 
> ...


Let's do what we can to keep it and make it better.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

saw this today..if you have a friend, family member or neighbor who needs help with TDS:









Parents For Peace - Communities Against Extremism


Parents For Peace is a public health nonprofit empowering families, friends, and communities to prevent radicalization, violence, and extremism.




www.parents4peace.org





*Parents For Peace - P4P (@parentsforpeace) · Twitter*
https://twitter.com/parentsforpeace

this place has been successful, will assist your loved one with the detox of Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

RBGene said:


> HATERS are Going to HATE!
> View attachment 4880243
> EVIL REALLY WANTS ALL AMERICA to SUFFER!.....TRUMP was just in the way! If you have hate in your heart..you chosen the wrong side. Politics is the Game of dividing the masses against each other, keeping us busy so we don't see the evil they do to us all.


person man women camera tv

To the extent Mr. Sabol raises this issue to suggest he has a complete defense to the criminal charges he faces based on President Trump ostensibly or actually giving the rioters permission to use violence to interfere with the peaceful transition of power, that argument fails for the reasons clearly and thoughtfully articulated by Chief Judge Howell ... Indeed, "even if former President Trump in fact . . . 'told the assembled rabble what they must do' (i.e., attack the Capitol and disrupt the certification of the electoral vote count) and 'ratified their actions,' . . . *he acted 'beyond [his] power' as President, . . . and his statements would not immunize defendants charged with offenses arising from the January 6 assault on the Capitol from criminal liability."*








Federal judge offers an unprompted warning for Trump: 'Legal consequences' for Jan. 6 may be coming


In a ruling on Wednesday in the case of one of the accused Capitol rioters, U.S. Judge Emmett Sullivan offered a provocative aside about former President Donald Trump's role in the attack. Sullivan ruled that Jeffrey Sabol of Colorado is too dangerous and too much of a flight risk to be...




www.rawstory.com





rab·ble
/ˈrabəl/

ordinary people, especially when regarded as socially inferior or uncouth.
noun: *the rabble*


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> *he acted 'beyond [his] power' as President, . . . and his statements would not immunize defendants charged with offenses arising from the January 6 assault on the Capitol from criminal liability."*


Yeah but that would imply they understood Trump was not God. You did see the Golden Idol, didn't you?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 16, 2021)

printer said:


> Yeah but that would imply they understood Trump was not God. You did see the Golden Idol, didn't you?


it's in Vegas headlining at MGM now.


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's in Vegas headlining at MGM now.


Going to make a musical.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

*Let's talk about what that caucus platform tells us.....*


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

Pillow crackhead gets trolled ..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384195329193504768


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 19, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Pillow crackhead gets trolled .....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384195329193504768


I mean what did they think was going to happen. That poor guy is just wasting everything he has ever done to build up his business doing these scams.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

He also is attempting to counter-sue Dominion for 1.6 billion ..... SAD


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

*RELAPSE LINDELL *must be seeing phantom figures on the roof and black helicopters.... 

All from a filthy needle ....


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 19, 2021)

“ *MEIN “ *pillow guy ( meme magnet )


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Ghislaine Maxwell admitted Jeffrey Epstein had secret tapes of Donald Trump and Bill Clinton, reporter claims *
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831227




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379580512822571008
laughing imagining the judge just listening to this and saying “hrmm. gross” bc what is a judge supposed to do with this information


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379580512822571008
> laughing imagining the judge just listening to this and saying “hrmm. gross” bc what is a judge supposed to do with this information


Unless she has those tapes herself or knows where Jeffrey stashed them, she will get no deal until she coughs up bigger fish. They already have Trump gone for several lifetimes over and I doubt she will get much of a deal anyway with a 10 year federal mandatory minimum sentence and no way out of it. No doubt her amoral rich friends will be shocked at the severity of the sentence and injustice of it all. The best she could hope for is doing her time at a nicer facility, but she will have to have something to offer on some important people.

She's just used to having servants clean up behind her, flush the toilet and perhaps wipe her ass. She will be a most unhappy person for the rest of her miserable existence and will probably leave prison in a plastic bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm sure that those voting machine companies who are suing the ass off them will be thrilled with their testimony. It will be a wipe out settlement or judgement for these assholes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





MEDIA

*Current and former employees of pro-Trump ‘OAN’ network say it pushes ‘inaccurate or untrue’ reports*
Speaking to The New York Times, current and former employees of the pro-Trump One America News Network (OAN) told the outlet that...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

*Senate Hearing on USPS Board Members Brings Us One Step Closer To Dislodging Postmaster Louis DeJoy*





A Senate Committee takes up President Biden's nominees to join the US Postal Service Board of Governors. Only the Board of Governors can fire Postmaster General Louis DeJoy - you remember him, the guy who slowed mail delivery in advance of the 2020 elections. If confirmed, the democrats will be in control of the Board for the first time since 2016. Could justice finally be coming for Louie DeJoy?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379580512822571008
> laughing imagining the judge just listening to this and saying “hrmm. gross” bc what is a judge supposed to do with this information


She's probably trying to get out of jail or moved to a lower security facility on the grounds of mental issues.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Such a messy topic. Regulation aims to fix something, so what exactly is the problem?


Going to have to agree with this sentiment. I don't think we should be regulating those companies. We need to educate our populace at least to the level we did in the 1980s where they new that the tabloids in the grocery store checkout aisle were pretend, if someone used that to base their views everyone else laughed at them. 

Anywho...replying to an old post like what.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How much does it cost to start a website?
> 
> Do you not understand that it is easy for the people spamming you with propaganda are tricking you by making it that you think 'a plater of sites reporting this' somehow means they are credible?
> 
> I don't know if you have said or not, but are you an American and if so are you ok with the attack that the Russian military is conducting on our citizens?


Excellent post, its like they aren't aware Mike Adam's ran like 50 "news" websites that backed each other up.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Excellent post, its like they aren't aware Mike Adam's ran like 50 "news" websites that backed each other up.


Thank you, I am not sure who Mike Adam is though. 

Oh shit, googled it:


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 23, 2021)

killed himself b/c he was "pushed into early retirement"? wtf?? i'd love for that to happen to me.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you, I am not sure who Mike Adam is though.
> 
> Oh shit, googled it:
> View attachment 4885712


Different Mike adams...this one is still around unfortunately.






__





PolitiFact | Mike Adams


PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




www.politifact.com













Mike Adams Is Building an Alternate Reality Online


If there is a Wonderland filled with health scares, monsters, and miraculous concoctions, Mike Adams is building it. And its looking-glass is the Internet. Much has been written recently about online “echo chambers”: the idea that we are catered to on the Internet with sites and recommendations...



www.mcgill.ca









__





List of websites owned by Mike Adams


NaturalNews.com is only the prominent tip of a very large iceberg of an alternative fake news media empire owned entirely by Mike Adams along with his business partner and wife, Sheh Lio Adams (a.k.a. Horng Lio Sheh and Sherhorn Kio Adams).[2][3] They have built an elaborate and weirdly complex...




rationalwiki.org





Nobody really knows how many websites the guy runs. Plays both sides...yadda yadda. For as much as people go on about Russian trolls here, I think you are missing how much of it is domestic folks just pushing bullshit for profit.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Different Mike adams...this one is still around unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information this is the first I am hearing about him.



HGCC said:


> For as much as people go on about Russian trolls here, I think you are missing how much of it is domestic folks just pushing bullshit for profit.


There is a reason I say the whole (foreign and domestic) thing. 

The thing is that Russia is using their military to attack us. And while I haven't looked at his stuff yet, I am not sure if it means that this guy wasn't working with them just like other Americans like Trump/Stone have been shown to have been doing.

It is so pervasive, things like 'local' news websites are just well crafted trolls too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/michigans-new-local-news-website-scam-1000s-more-coming-to-other-states.998898/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2021)

Wayne LaPierre, his guides and his wife deserve a slow death. Someone, please.
Warning; this footage is not for sensitive people, but it needs to be shown for effect. I'm crying and incensed at the same time.
Watch: NRA CEO Wayne LaPierre’s Botched Elephant Hunt on Video (thetrace.org)


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 28, 2021)

topcat said:


> Wayne LaPierre, his guides and his wife deserve a slow death. Someone, please.
> Warning; this footage is not for sensitive people, but it needs to be shown for effect.
> Watch: NRA CEO Wayne LaPierre’s Botched Elephant Hunt on Video (thetrace.org)


Thank you for the warning, I really am not going to be able to watch that.


----------



## topcat (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

Now this is interesting, unanimous agreement! I wonder what the republicans in congress will do when the vote comes? The democrats should immediately pass the bill in the house and see if the republicans bite. Donald will be wild about it (assuming he's not in jail or prison), it cuts right into his grift and the purpose of the big lie, any republican that votes for the new law will be fucked with Trump!  They can have a bill on the floor of the senate in a week and should, other republican sleazoids are doing the same grift, Joe will sign it double quick
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The FEC wants Congress to ban a fundraising tactic used by the Trump campaign: 'It's almost like theft' (yahoo.com) 

*The FEC wants Congress to ban a fundraising tactic used by the Trump campaign: 'It's almost like theft'*
The Federal Election Commission in a rare unanimous vote has urged Congress to ban a campaign donation tactic reportedly used by former President Donald Trump's team last year.

The FEC on Thursday unanimously voted to recommend Congress ban political campaigns from using prechecked boxes to steer supporters toward making recurring contributions by default, _The New York Times_ reports.

"It's important that donors be able to exercise their choices freely," FEC Democratic commissioner Ellen Weintraub told the _Times_.
"If their money is being taken from them because of some reverse checkoff option they didn't notice, then they are not giving their money freely. It's almost like theft. I don't want to see donors tricked."

The _Times_ previously reported that Trump's campaign in 2020 "deployed prechecked boxes to enroll every donor in weekly withdrawals — unless they unchecked the box," describing this as an "intentional scheme." The Trump operation also reportedly prechecked an additional box that doubled an individual's contribution unless it was unchecked, and they ended up having to refund over $122 million to supporters, according to the _Times_. This tactic has also been used by Democrats, including the Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee and the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, _The Hill _notes.

The FEC said in its recommendation that "many contributors are unaware of the 'pre-checked' boxes and are surprised by the already completed transactions appearing on account statements." Adav Noti, who formerly served in the FEC's general counsel's office, told the _Times _that for the FEC's Republican and Democratic commissioners to come to a unanimous agreement on a "substantive campaign finance law" recommendation like this is "pretty rare."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

*Biden Faces A GOP Totally Defined By Trump's 'Big Lie'*





With Florida becoming the latest state to enact a law restricting voter access, Republicans are rallying around Trump's baseless lie that he really won the 2020 election against Joe Biden. Jonathan Lemire, Lisa Lerer, and Neal Katyal join MSNBC's Brian Williams.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

So it looks like the republicans are gonna be running on Donald's big lie in 2022, it would be nice if it hurt them at the polls, but I doubt it. Those who voted for Trump in 2020 have no commitment to the truth or the country and facts obviously don't matter at all. Even those who had second thoughts on Jan 6th, will come back around to supporting the liars. Just like Trump's tweets or antics would cause a 10 point drop in the polls, only to rebound a week or two later, as the deep racist conditioning reasserted itself and the recent memory of reality faded away.

The only hope is if Donald isn't on the ballot, many of his voters from 2020 won't bother to vote. The republicans are helping this to happen by making voting harder for everybody, including their "infrequent voters" who crawled out of the woodwork on 2020. Many democrats are used to long lines and waiting to vote and many republicans are used to mailing in their ballot and easy voting. I hope the democrats keep the house and gain in the senate, but there are a lot of racist assholes in America who are not dealing with reality and who don't learn from experience or have the capacity to evolve. Last November we got the most accurate count of them about 73 million moral failures. Perhaps they might have lost 10 million after the Jan 6th capital sacking, but I think the fact that Donald won't be on the ballot will keep more of them home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

Let the conspiracy theories begin, Obama murdered his dog, they barbequed and ate it, I'm sure there will be a hundred Bo conspiracies before the week is out, Qanon, no bottom and no brain. It will make a juicy clickbait link on some asshole website and be retweeted many times, just the thing for a narcist asshole to get some Twitter and Facebook attention.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Obama Family's Beloved Dog Bo Dies : NPR

*Obamas Mourn Death Of 'True Friend,' Beloved 'First Dog' Bo*


----------



## topcat (May 9, 2021)

From Steve Miller


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

*Brian Stelter: Tucker Carlson’s coworkers are embarrassed by his rhetoric*





CNN's Brian Stelter looks at the effect 'Foxitis' is having on the country and says Fox News' Tucker Carlson is intentionally pushing vaccine misinformation on his audience.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

LOL










Students for Trump founder John Lambert sentenced to 13 months for posing as lawyer


John Lambert, 25, pretended to be Eric Pope of the Manhattan-based firm Pope & Dunn. He falsely claimed to be a graduate of NYU Law School with a finance degree from the University of Pennsylvania and 15 years of experience in corporate and patent law.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2021)

US releases climate report delayed by Trump - BBC News


Climate change-related environmental disasters have grown more common, according to the EPA.




www.bbc.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

and here we go......what has trump the orange idiot done.....










Over 100 Republicans, including former officials, threaten to split from the G.O.P. (Published 2021)


Miles Taylor, a former Trump-era Homeland Security official who anonymously wrote a book condemning the Trump administration, is an organizer of the effort.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go......what has trump the orange idiot done.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Undermining the Constitution is the GQP plan


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go......what has trump the orange idiot done.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been saying that since 2016. It's all hot air.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Undermining the Constitution is the GQP plan


yep.....


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Only 100? Pretty sad. Still, I'd happily vote for whomever they put forward if it meant the figurative death of the crazy ones hellbent on civil war.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Only 100? Pretty sad. Still, I'd happily vote for whomever they put forward if it meant the figurative death of the crazy ones hellbent on civil war.


it's enough to stir up alot of shit.....especially within the party.....


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Yeah, they're going to stir things up!


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

They're not going to even pick up a stick, let alone stir anything with it. It's the same posturing that went on before that amounted to nothing. Once they're guaranteed a position or they get a payoff, they'll fall right back in line just like they did before.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go......what has trump the orange idiot done.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think open primaries in all 50 states is the easiest way to "fix" the republican party. Elected republicans would be mad not to jump at the option, either that, or jump down the rathole to who knows where. I think open primaries will moderate the republicans and their politicians won't have to navigate the crack of Uncle Sam's ass to get on the ballot, or keep from getting primaried by a lunatic base. As it stands now, the GOP are not just a real and present danger, they are an existential threat.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think open primaries in all 50 states is the easiest way to "fix" the republican party. Elected republicans would be mad not to jump at the option, either that, or jump down the rathole to who knows where. I think open primaries will moderate the republicans and their politicians won't have to navigate the crack of Uncle Sam's ass to get on the ballot, or keep from getting primaried by a lunatic base. As it stands now, the GOP are not just a real and present danger, they are an existential threat.


Well like Taco said...it could be just posturing and they'll fall back in line........then again the "what if" remain....if they do break away..now what???


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

it's a two party system. citation: The Green Party


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well like Taco said...it could be just posturing and they'll fall back in line........then again the "what if" remain....if they do break away..now what???


The only way a breakaway happens is if Charles Koch himself says publicly, "Dump that idiot Trump or all of you are cut off."

And that's not very likely to happen.


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well like Taco said...it could be just posturing and they'll fall back in line........then again the "what if" remain....if they do break away..now what???


say Trump croaks soon- then what? what's their 'Plan B'?


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The only way a breakaway happens is if Charles Koch himself says publicly, "Dump that idiot Trump or all of you are cut off."
> 
> And that's not very likely to happen.


kind of like McConnell saying businesses should stay out of politics. i mean he would never say that.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> say Trump croaks soon-



please don't give me hope he will


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> please don't give me hope he will


his lifeforce is gone, it really is only a matter of time.

they'll say he went in his sleep like Antonin Scalia a MyPillow left on his face.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> his lifeforce is gone, it really is only a matter of time.
> 
> they'll say he went in his sleep like Antonin Scalia a MyPillow left on his face.


lmao

trump passes...then we get Jr.......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Well like Taco said...it could be just posturing and they'll fall back in line........then again the "what if" remain....if they do break away..now what???


The biggest problem for any third party is ballot access in all 50 states, the two party duopoly must be broken and a conservative party backed by the wealthy has the bucks and clout to do it. A quick and dirty fix would be federal legislation mandating open primaries and let someone challenge it right up to the SCOTUS. I think their ruling on it might shock some states rights advocates, cause the conservatives on the court would like the idea as a way for moderates to regain control of the GOP.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2021)

Is this what they call a twofer?


"A Trump voter in Colorado is accused of casting an illegal ballot for his dead wife -- whom he's also accused of murdering."


----------



## schuylaar (May 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Is this what they call a twofer?
> 
> 
> "A Trump voter in Colorado is accused of casting an illegal ballot for his dead wife -- whom he's also accused of murdering."


or Florida; only two places people do shit like that.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Is this what they call a twofer?
> 
> 
> "A Trump voter in Colorado is accused of casting an illegal ballot for his dead wife -- whom he's also accused of murdering."


Only the GOP could come up with some shit like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

It could be the light before the dawn, or the beginning of a new dark age, if the democrats don't pass voter rights and HR1 with additional teeth. Considering the danger the democracy is in, I wouldn't expect any issues with the conservative SCOTUS, they have no political home with the republican party any more. If the republicans lose state or federally in 2022, they will not give up power, but will attempt to steal it, especially on the state level.

Morals, ethics or facts don't matter to people who vote for republicans. If the democrats win a big enough majority in 2022, they would be mad not to deliver the kill shot to the rogue elephant by making majority rule the norm. Making majority rule the norm in America starts with the senate and the democratic senators who support minority rule by supporting the filibuster. I believe they are doing it for money, it is highly profitable to be a bottleneck for change, nothing else makes sense. If they want maintain the Jim Crow, "traditions of the senate" and not support the intentions of the nation's founders.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Not sure people appreciate how much danger we're in': Political scientist sounds alarm on GOP's radicalization against democracy - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*'Not sure people appreciate how much danger we're in': Political scientist sounds alarm on GOP's radicalization against democracy*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

His mental illness will be on full display this time around, should be a combo of hilarious and terrifying.










'This guy is a disaster': Trump allies fear the return of his rallies will destroy their election chances


Former president Donald Trump is heading back out on the road to hold rallies, and Republicans are privately dreading them.The twice-impeached one-term president is banned from Twitter and Facebook to the relief of GOP lawmakers, but they're worried his rallies will harm their chances to retake...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> His mental illness will be on full display this time around, should be a combo of hilarious and terrifying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His desperation will soon be on full display and that will drive his crazy to new heights. The closer Donald's dates with the courts become, the crazier he will get. Not just NY wants his ass and the timing of everything will bleed into the next primary season and election. Donald should be staring down a prison cell by the end of the year for sure and will have already testified before federal grand juries and will be either fighting or paying out several lawsuits.

As just one example, DeJoy could be facing criminal charges for what he did at the USPS. If he did it as part of a conspiracy with Donald to impede the mail and affect the election, by flipping and testifying, he could walk away from the prison time.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

Trump appointees shocked and angry after his desperate payroll tax delay leaves them owing thousands


On Thursday, POLITICO reported that appointees from former President Donald Trump's administration are stuck with big bills after he delayed their payroll taxes as part of an initiative to boost the economy. He promised them that those taxes would later be forgiven — but that never happened, and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, but what they said was true, psycho bitch, good thing she wasn't in spitting range. It would be hard for her in "polite" company, people would throw drinks and spit in her face for sure. No rest for the wicked as they used to say.

Here's Nazi Barbie's favorite whine.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tomi Lahren: This weekend people threw eggs at me and called me ‘Nazi Barbie’ – DeadState 

*Tomi Lahren: This weekend people threw eggs at me and called me ‘Nazi Barbie’*

Speaking with Fox News Radio’s Jimmy Failla this Monday, Fox Nation host *Tomi Lahren* said she had a rough weekend.

“Just this past weekend I had two incidents,” Lahren said. “I had a girl from the sixth floor of an apartment complex try to throw eggs at me. Of course, being a liberal, she’s not super athletic. So she missed me. But yes, she tried to throw eggs at me.”

“Yesterday, I had a grown man with a cigarette in hand and a mask on his face telling me once again that I’m ‘Nazi Barbie’ and telling me that I dance on the graves of Native Americans,” she continued.

“I mean, the left has become so emboldened now that where it used to be, for me, just people attacking me on social media, now they’re doing what Maxine Waters said and they’re getting more confrontational because they believe they have this free pass. And I’m concerned it’s only going to get worse, for all of us.”


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yeah, but what they said was true, psycho bitch, good thing she wasn't in spitting range. It would be hard for her in "polite" company, people would throw drinks and spit in her face for sure. No rest for the wicked as they used to say.
> 
> Here's Nazi Barbie's favorite whine.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I am curious if the RNC pays for 'sponsored content' on Fox? Because they are constantly selling their shit product.





Southpark nailed this episode too. Im even pretty sure that at one point they were talking about ninja's ruining our society.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I am curious if the RNC pays for 'sponsored content' on Fox? Because they are constantly selling their shit product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rupert Murdoch and foxnews need to be held to account and removed from cable, broadcasters aren't suppose to be propaganda arms of political parties. They should be removed from cable and broadcast for their pandemic disinformation alone. There should be political risks for their behavior and the democrats should kick them in the teeth if they gain power. Fuck the shareholders, they profited from death and treason and should be wiped out, the democrats wouldn't lose a single vote over it either. Once they gain power the domestic disinformation network and social media who enable foreign trolls should be prime targets and pursued without mercy. The internet has changed things and the country better adapt to the changes or be destroyed by them. A house divided cannot stand and while there might be a diversity of opinion, there is only one set of facts.


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rupert Murdoch and foxnews need to be held to account and removed from cable, broadcasters aren't suppose to be propaganda arms of political parties. They should be removed from cable and broadcast for their pandemic disinformation alone. There should be political risks for their behavior and the democrats should kick them in the teeth if they gain power. Fuck the shareholders, they profited from death and treason and should be wiped out, the democrats wouldn't lose a single vote over it either. Once they gain power the domestic disinformation network and social media who enable foreign trolls should be prime targets and pursued without mercy. The internet has changed things and the country better adapt to the changes or be destroyed by them. A house divided cannot stand and while there might be a diversity of opinion, there is only one set of facts.


Well, we did just oust a would be dictator by voting them out of office and tearing away control over our federal government. The state level Republicans still skated since a lot of people split the ticket to vote for Biden, but they have shown to have been just as bad for our democracy as a group.

So even though it is not a sure thing, I have hope that people realize just how important the next few elections truly are to scour these would be nazi's out of our government.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Well, we did just oust a would be dictator by voting them out of office and tearing away control over our federal government. The state level Republicans still skated since a lot of people split the ticket to vote for Biden, but they have shown to have been just as bad for our democracy as a group.
> 
> So even though it is not a sure thing, I have hope that people realize just how important the next few elections truly are to scour these would be nazi's out of our government.


There needs to be change, in federal election law, voting rights and media regulation, or the country will come apart at the seams and those seams will be along state lines. Biden might have been elected POTUS, but the house is up for grabs and the senate is almost evenly split. If the republicans win the house, their first order of business will be to impeach Biden, Trump will order it from his prison cell.

I think the most important change you and we can make is to provide free basic cable TV (spoon feed media) that just carries FCC regulated broadcast channels, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, (foxnews would be removed from cable) and no "free" political channels, it would give the cable companies a chance to sell their streaming packages. I also think that this should be a part of the rural broadband infrastructure package, along with getting rid of AM hate radio by reassigning the bandwidth to digital use. Of course social media will need to to be regulated as well, foreign and domestic propaganda and disinformation needs to be stifled.


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There needs to be change, in federal election law, voting rights and media regulation, or the country will come apart at the seams and those seams will be along state lines.


I don't see it that way. It is all or nothing right now for the Republicans. They took a shot at dictatorship that was decades in the making and the Russians slipped them a ruffie(Trump) when they were not looking. 

The red state micro-dictator's like DeSantis, and Republicans that are pushing for the con with hurting voter's ability to not have to wait hours in line to vote in those states is shitty, but it's in the open now. They lost big in 2018 and 2020 thanks to Trump. They were set up to have had complete control with their clear attack on our democracy. 

Think about it. If Clinton wins (after Obama) the Republicans would have impeached her for Benghazi or 'but email' scam and road that to house/senate and state control right now in 2020 with the census in their favor. The world would be in a much better place, right now, but we would be in a 2-4 year cycle of total Republican control pulling these same voting cons, but with a lot more state control.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Biden might have been elected POTUS, but the house is up for grabs and the senate is almost evenly split. If the republicans win the house, their first order of business will be to impeach Biden, Trump will order it from his prison cell.


The house is up for election every two years, so it is technically always up for grabs. 

And definantly they will find some bullshit hearings to impeach Biden so they can pretend like they are getting revenge for their bloodthirsty cult while giving them nothing except their ability to have 'those' people to look down on.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think the most important change you and we can make is to provide free basic cable TV (spoon feed media) that just carries FCC regulated broadcast channels, ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, (foxnews would be removed from cable) and no "free" political channels, it would give the cable companies a chance to sell their streaming packages. I also think that this should be a part of the rural broadband infrastructure package, along with getting rid of AM hate radio by reassigning the bandwidth to digital use. Of course social media will need to to be regulated as well, foreign and domestic propaganda and disinformation needs to be stifled.


Interesting ideas, I would just really like our laws to protect us from politicians being able to lie to us. So that while in or running for office they are obligated to either 'no comment' or be smart enough to answer the question without lying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Interesting ideas, I would just really like our laws to protect us from politicians being able to lie to us. So that while in or running for office they are obligated to either 'no comment' or be smart enough to answer the question without lying.


Since broadcast TV went digital, over the air reception is crap and as a result many people get their streaming news (spoon feed media) online and are subjected to the pernicious effects of social media. I believe this broadcast dessert effect is especially true in rural America and they are more dependent on AM radio too, since it carries a long distance. Part of the answer to the rural/urban divide are the information sources each community has access to.

To deradicalize and deprogram the fanatics we must stifle their propaganda and disinformation sources, if someone wants to spout opinion or religion, then do it from a soapbox in a public park the old fashioned way. Either deal with it at the valve or deal with it at the nozzle end of the firehose. No country in history has allowed such divisive domestic or foreign bullshit with in it's borders and survived for long. If no divisions exist in a society, they will create them for profit, if not controlled by the state, unfortunately there are many social fault lines for these people to exploit for political power or profit.

The Russians and the likes of Rupert Murdoch and others are just the first examples of many more to come. The latest is to snow elected representatives under with fake email and text messages from "constituents", generated by robots advocating policies. Meanwhile threats of violence put a barrier between elected officials and those they represent. This are not exclusively an American problem, but will be increasingly used to attack democracies in a digital world that has no information borders or limits. America is a target rich environment with many social fault lines of race, politics and religion, the American constitution and political situation makes it a particularly vulnerable and appealing target. Nobody can attack the USA militarily, but they can attack it informationally and the pace and intensity of those attacks will only increase. Either do something about it or go down in a struggle among yourselves.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

@hanimmal another bookmark with links..all 2020 misinformation catalog.









The scariest misinformation of 2020 | PolitiFact


There’s spooky, unsettling content ahead! It’s the best of the worst, it’s all false, and it is definitely not for the faint of heart.




www.tampabay.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since broadcast TV went digital over the air reception is crap and as a result many people get their streaming news (spoon feed media) online and are subjected to the pernicious effects of social media. I believe this broadcast dessert effect is especially true in rural America and they are more dependent on AM radio too, since it carries a long distance. Part of the answer to the rural/urban divide are the information sources each community has access to.
> 
> To deradicalize and deprogram the fanatics we must stifle their propaganda and disinformation sources, if someone wants to spout opinion or religion, then do it from a soapbox in a public park the old fashioned way.


We got a handful of channels growing up in the sticks, a few years after I left my dad got satellite tv. But I do think AM radio is a big thing when you are driving for a hour each way to get to work and FM channels get fuzzy.

Another problem is local papers/reporters disappearing and all the propaganda websites masquerading as local news (https://www.rollitup.org/t/michigans-new-local-news-website-scam-1000s-more-coming-to-other-states.998898/post-15331873) cat fishing the vulnerable people.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Either deal with it at the valve or deal with it at the nozzle end of the firehose. No country in history has allowed such divisive domestic or foreign bullshit with in it's borders and survived for long.


I call bullshit on this part. The internet is new. There wasn't really this kind of widespread personalized warfare weaponry at anytime in our history.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> If no divisions exist in a society, they will create them for profit, if not controlled by the state, unfortunately there are many social fault lines for these people to exploit for political power or profit.
> 
> The Russians and the likes of Rupert Murdoch and others are just the first examples of many more to come. The latest is to snow elected representatives under with fake email and text messages from "constituents", generated by robots advocating policies. Meanwhile threats of violence put a barrier between elected officials and those they represent. This are not exclusively an American problem, but will be increasingly used to attack democracies in a digital world that has no information borders or limits. America is a target rich environment with many social fault lines of race, politics and religion, the American constitution and political situation makes it a particularly vulnerable and appealing target. Nobody can attack the USA militarily, but they can attack it informationally and the pace and intensity of those attacks will only increase. Either do something about it or go down in a struggle among yourselves.


Every country have 'fault lines' and they are all exploitable don't kid yourself with that. And we proved ourselves capable of ousting a dictator in one term, which so far I don't think any other nation has done either right?


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We got a handful of channels growing up in the sticks, a few years after I left my dad got satellite tv. But I do think AM radio is a big thing when you are driving for a hour each way to get to work and FM channels get fuzzy.
> 
> Another problem is local papers/reporters disappearing and all the propaganda websites masquerading as local news (https://www.rollitup.org/t/michigans-new-local-news-website-scam-1000s-more-coming-to-other-states.998898/post-15331873) cat fishing the vulnerable people.
> 
> ...


we are a very young country by world standards; these people want Civil War STILL- it's never really ended..not really. we cannot let our guard down for one moment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I call bullshit on this part. The internet is new. There wasn't really this kind of widespread personalized warfare weaponry at anytime in our history.


I think looking at the historic effects of a new information technology on society might be informative. Take the printing press as an example of new information technology, within a generation there were 20 million books published, most of them bibles or religious tracts. Within a hundred years you had the protestant reformation and the religious wars of Europe along with the inquisition. Bibles that were only in Latin and for the priesthood, were now translated and printed in the vernacular and with them came an explosion in protestant sects. Eventually this lead to religious toleration, as no other solution was possible, even in countries with state religions and the arising of civil government. It took a lot of strife, persecution, burnings at the stake and blood to get there though!

Ever since there was the technical means to do so there has been propaganda, be it with pamphlets, or via radio broadcasts, it never worked for TV because of the short range. The internet though has created a world without informational borders and the Russians exploited this very well indeed at several different levels, from injecting poison into the body politic, to hacking critical infrastructure. They are on a level playing field with America and all democracies online and for a country with an economy smaller than Italy, they are punching far above their weight.

Then America in particular has other domestic enemies that are essentially pseudo counties, multi billionaires who can buy up whole chains of radio networks with spare pocket change. They can create vast disinformation systems online for profit by exploiting existing social divisions, or creating new ones, like masks and vaccines.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think looking at the historic effects of a new information technology on society might be informative. Take the printing press as an example of new information technology, within a generation there were 20 million books published, most of them bibles or religious tracts. Within a hundred years you had the protestant reformation and the religious wars of Europe along with the inquisition. Bibles that were only in Latin and for the priesthood, were now translated and printed in the vernacular and with them came an explosion in protestant sects. Eventually this lead to religious toleration, as no other solution was possible, even in countries with state religions and the arising of civil government. It took a lot of strife, persecution, burnings at the stake and blood to get there though!
> 
> Ever since there was the technical means to do so there has been propaganda, be it with pamphlets, or via radio broadcasts, it never worked for TV because of the short range. The internet though has created a world without informational borders and the Russians exploited this very well indeed at several different levels, from injecting poison into the body politic, to hacking critical infrastructure. They are on a level playing field with America and all democracies online and for a country with an economy smaller than Italy are punching far above their weight.
> 
> Then America in particular has other domestic enemies that are essentially pseudo counties, multi billionaires who can buy up whole chains of radio networks with spare pocket change. They can create vast disinformation systems online for profit by exploiting existing social divisions or creating new ones like masks, and vaccines.


i was just going to say something like this don't forget the telegraph- that was hella new technology at one time and yet they got through it without storming the Capitol.


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> we are a very young country by world standards; htese people want Civil War STILL- it's never really ended..not really. we cannot let our guard down for one moment.


There are aways going to be people that want civil war. But my money is on the vast majority that just want to get through their day without being hassled.

These people that are radicalized into believing the lies that the Republicans have to offer through the highly sophisticated and extremely well funded attack on us all, and it was never going to just be as soon as Biden took office they would wake up because 'ding-dong the witch is dead' moment. 

They have had constant contact with the propaganda through TV/Radio/internet/comment sections etc for decades. 




DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think looking at the historic effects of a new information technology on society might be informative. Take the printing press as an example of new information technology, within a generation there were 20 million books published, most of them bibles or religious tracts. Within a hundred years you had the protestant reformation and the religious wars of Europe along with the inquisition. Bibles that were only in Latin and for the priesthood, were now translated and printed in the vernacular and with them came an explosion in protestant sects. Eventually this lead to religious toleration, as no other solution was possible, even in countries with state religions and the arising of civil government. It took a lot of strife, persecution, burnings at the stake and blood to get there though!
> 
> Ever since there was the technical means to do so there has been propaganda, be it with pamphlets, or via radio broadcasts, it never worked for TV because of the short range. The internet though has created a world without informational borders and the Russians exploited this very well indeed at several different levels, from injecting poison into the body politic, to hacking critical infrastructure. They are on a level playing field with America and all democracies online and for a country with an economy smaller than Italy are punching far above their weight.
> 
> Then America in particular has other domestic enemies that are essentially pseudo counties, multi billionaires who can buy up whole chains of radio networks with spare pocket change. They can create vast disinformation systems online for profit by exploiting existing social divisions or creating new ones like masks, and vaccines.


Unlike what was before, monarchies and whatnot, our nation has the ability to change without falling apart. We have also proven that we could oust a dictator in one term at the height of their power, I still haven't heard another country doing that.

But it is a good point about new technologies and societal turmoil.

I also take comfort in those books and the recording of history being what was used to build a more perfect nation. We won't go backwards for long, the jig is up for the Republicans, they are all in now.

And my money is on those 81 million people that spoke out in November.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was just going to say something like this don't forget the telegraph- that was hella new technology at one time and yet they got through it without storming the Capitol.


The telegraph, like the phone system are point to point communications, not a broadcast media, newspapers and magazines are curated media and under the control of a state government, even though they are privately owned. Nobody published Pravda in America, thought there were several commie papers published, the US government wouldn't allow the Russians to open up a newspaper in America, first amendment be damned! The Russians can operate RT on the internet however, it's on YouTube, and exploits Facebook, twitter and other social media by various means to get their messages through.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The telegraph, like the phone system are point to point communications, not a broadcast media, newspapers and magazines are curated media and under the control of a state government, even though they are privately owned. Nobody published Pravda in America, thought there were several commie papers published, the US government wouldn't allow the Russians to open up a newspaper in America, first amendment be damned! The Russians can operate RT on the internet however, it's on YouTube, and exploits Facebook, twitter and other social media by various means to get their messages through.


i don't go to RT anymore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And my money is on those 81 million people that spoke out in November.


As long as the majority rules and that is not the case in America or in the senate. The democrats needed a 6 point edge just to break even with systemic gerrymandering. With the new voter suppression laws and especially the changes in who counts the votes currently being passed in multiple red states, all based on a transparent lie, the bar will be higher.


----------



## hanimmal (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As long as the majority rules and that is not the case in America or in the senate. The democrats needed a 6 point edge just to break even with systemic gerrymandering. with the new voter suppression laws and especially the changes in who counts the votes currently being passed in multiple red states, all based on a transparent lie.


This is a war of attrition at this point. 

The Republicans are utterly exposed and can no longer cover up their scam, which is why they are trying like hell to pull up all the ladders to democracy that they can (after stuffing the courts to try to slow legal challenges).

This is a decades long plan that was exposed, it wasn't going to be fixed by just one or two elections. We will be fixing the holes for decades, unless the Democrats can keep the house and get a super majority in the senate again. This is why the next couple elections are so important. 

Any politician that is willing to flat out lie using known foreign propaganda aimed to divide our society has to be voted out and the ones that can't be need to become so marginalized that their racist backwards ass agenda gets choked out. 

The only problem is that the Republicans have set up such a potent sound machine that once people get sucked into it, it is hard as hell to get them to see reality because they become hate junkies.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 27, 2021)

i imagine he'd do this because she is lying??? lol









Former daughter-in-law of Trump Organization CFO Allen Weisselberg says he's evicting her as retribution for speaking out


Allen Weisselberg, who's been at the helm of the Trump Organization's finances for four decades, is a focus of the criminal inquiry into the company.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Offmymeds (May 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i imagine he'd do this because she is lying??? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Trump clan always get away with witness intimidation. They prefer to commit their crimes in the open. Crime is normal & the truth isn't the truth.


----------



## schuylaar (May 28, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> The Trump clan always get away with witness intimidation. They prefer to commit their crimes in the open. Crime is normal & the truth isn't the truth.


that's why the outrage seismic; even for America.


----------



## GOT420 (Aug 22, 2021)

Are you are in favor of not having to show an ID to vote but having to show proof of vaccination just to get dinner or enter some cities?


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 23, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Are you are in favor of not having to show an ID to vote but having to show proof of vaccination just to get dinner or enter some cities?


Is it not reasonable to ask for proof of vaccine to ensure safety of everyone present to enter a business, and if your against that requirement you are “free” not to enter? Also where are these cities that are banning entry? Are they building walls (or fences lol) to enforce this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Are you are in favor of not having to show an ID to vote but having to show proof of vaccination just to get dinner or enter some cities?


Hopefully you’ll be dead soon and you won’t have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Are you are in favor of not having to show an ID to vote but having to show proof of vaccination just to get dinner or enter some cities?


WTF are you talking about?
Everyone has to show some form of identification to vote.
The arguments being made now by the Democrats are about the difficulties/restrictions being placed on voting by those Republican cocksuckers in Red states, such as gerrymandering/fucked up/restrictive voting times/not enough places to vote or machines to vote with & my favorite, there shall be no water handed out in Georgia!
And where does this mainly occur?
In the districts that are mostly people of color/low income and that have a tendency to vote Democratic.
Republicans are pieces of shit
Dispute it
And as far as having proof of vaccination to have dinner at a restaurant, good for them & that type of establishment would be the only one I would consider entering.
What cities are you talking about?
I know what should be done at least in Florida's case, they should be blockaded.
Let them dumb fucks (yea, they're dumb/they elected DeSantis) stay where they are so they don't contaminate anyone else.
People with proof of vaccination can leave, that's it.
They're a blight.


----------



## Moldy (Aug 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> Everyone has to show some form of identification to vote.
> The arguments being made now by the Democrats are about the difficulties/restrictions being placed on voting by those Republican cocksuckers in Red states, such as gerrymandering/fucked up/restrictive voting times/not enough places to vote or machines to vote with & my favorite, there shall be no water handed out in Georgia!
> And where does this mainly occur?
> ...


I have never shown an ID to vote, I'm 72 and don't plan on starting the practice. It's only the R's that cheat and lie. I walk up to the table with my last name's first letter on it and tell them my name, they find it in the records, I sign my name, they compare the sig, and I'm good to go. Maybe it's because I've always lived in blue states that I haven't ever had to show an ID or equivalent??


----------



## HGCC (Aug 23, 2021)

Gosh...I really couldn't say if I had to show ID or not. We have vote by mail, so not lately, but I don't really recall in other states. 

Funny ID story. Guess the grocery store went to the ID everyone strategy. This old lady was trying to buy some booze but didn't have ID. I just hear this frail voice sounding irate "I am old! Look at me! I am obviously over 21." Guessing she had to "hey mr" someone. 

"Excuse me sonny...could you go buy me some beer...its for my osteoporosis! I'll make it worth your while, how about some cookies?"


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Are you are in favor of not having to show an ID to vote but having to show proof of vaccination just to get dinner or enter some cities?


Are those id's free and quick/easy to get?

Have you ever waited in a secretary of state in a big city? Why should some 80 year old have to wait for hours to get a id when they don't drive and have no need for it just because Republicans are trying to con their base into believing that their lies and voting suppression tactics are a legit for this when they are not?


----------



## HGCC (Aug 23, 2021)

The only person I personally know who had a hard time getting an ID was a Trumper. It was very funny to me. Dude couldn't take a trip on an airplane because he couldn't figure out how to get a valid ID. This overlapped with one of the times the republican talking points was about showing ID and how easy it was and why shouldn't everyone have one. The irony was delicious.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> Everyone has to show some form of identification to vote.
> The arguments being made now by the Democrats are about the difficulties/restrictions being placed on voting by those Republican cocksuckers in Red states, such as gerrymandering/fucked up/restrictive voting times/not enough places to vote or machines to vote with & my favorite, there shall be no water handed out in Georgia!
> And where does this mainly occur?
> ...


Don't bother with him, James. He came to make a mark, then split.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

Junior attacks educators. Like daddy, he admires the Taliban.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Junior attacks educators. Like daddy, he admires the Taliban.


wtf is wrong with these traitors? Do they want to get teachers murdered by cult followers?

How is this shit that the Trump/Republicans are pulling any different than Charles Manson getting his cult to murder folks?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2021)

He surrendered to the taliban.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> wtf is wrong with these traitors? Do they want to get teachers murdered by cult followers?
> 
> How is this shit that the Trump/Republicans are pulling any different than Charles Manson getting his cult to murder folks?


It's bizarre. Mo Brooks was heckled and booed for suggesting they move on and concentrate on 2022 and 2024. Individual 1, himself, was booed when he tried to tell them to take the vaccine, then quickly pivoted to the old "but hey, you have your freedoms and I respect that", repeated several times. 
These anti-anything Repulsivecans are true cult members and don't really have a leader, except NO. "Whatever it is, I'm against it."


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> It's bizarre. Mo Brooks was heckled and booed for suggesting they move on and concentrate on 2022 and 2024. Individual 1, himself, was booed when he tried to tell them to take the vaccine, then quickly pivoted to the old "but hey, you have your freedoms and I respect that", repeated several times.
> These anti-anything Repulsivecans are true cult members and don't really have a leader, except NO. "Whatever it is, I'm against it."


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


My bruddah, we did eet. Shake mah hand, black soul man! You too much, you!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> WTF are you talking about?
> Everyone has to show some form of identification to vote.
> The arguments being made now by the Democrats are about the difficulties/restrictions being placed on voting by those Republican cocksuckers in Red states, such as gerrymandering/fucked up/restrictive voting times/not enough places to vote or machines to vote with & my favorite, there shall be no water handed out in Georgia!
> And where does this mainly occur?
> ...


in 2012, Rick Scott took away all but two machines for our precinct (usually 40-50), i had intended to mail in but waited too long. i went home filled it out and drove 20 miles to Supervisor of Elections.

Rick Scott lost his little game that year.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


bone saw buddies.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> My bruddah, we did eet. Shake mah hand, black soul man! You too much, you!


have you ever seen a black fraternity at graduation?


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have you ever seen a black fraternity at graduation?


I don't keep up.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> The only person I personally know who had a hard time getting an ID was a Trumper. It was very funny to me. Dude couldn't take a trip on an airplane because he couldn't figure out how to get a valid ID. This overlapped with one of the times the republican talking points was about showing ID and how easy it was and why shouldn't everyone have one. The irony was delicious.


but it's their law..he should've been happy that it worked! remind him next time.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't keep up.


they have a really cool fraternity greeting; it's done at college graduation and it's this beautiful art in motion; each member of the fraternity takes time in the middle of the circle with their own individual contribution to the greeting.

it's amazing to watch and one of my best memories at my daughters graduation.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2021)

topcat said:


> Don't bother with him


You @topcat & the entire population of the World itself can not/will not avail in hindering or stopping me from my sacred duty & that is to make non-believers in moral responsibility and the ethical treatment of Humankind & this Planet pay a price for they're arrogance & stupidity.
Everyone is my target that tries to evade they're responsibility, (especially Republicans) & I will have no pity or remorse making them regret being born or joining RIU.
Yea, I think it's time for a revolution & kick every fucking Republican to the fucking curb.
Any arguments/dissention?
No?
Good 

I'm in the mood for this


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2021)

another spot on point.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)

How about one of the greatest songs ever written?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

Moldy said:


> I'm 72 and don't plan on starting the practice


Your 72?
Holy fuck, I thought I was old.
Yea, I don't blame you for not starting anything, your almost dead so what's the use?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How about one of the greatest songs ever written?


I like this more


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2021)

trump built a wall. The wall fell down.

What a waste of money. But hey, it played good at trump's rallies/carnivals.
















Donald Trump border wall damaged by heavy flooding


The Tucson Sentinel reports that U.S. Customs and Border Protection agents had confirmed “historic’’ flooding at the nation’s border with Mexico was to blame for the destruction.




www.today.ng






World class security my ass.


----------



## tehdansauce (Aug 24, 2021)

How about you queers all go to Australia and blow each other and talk about how good your “vaccines” are working?!? Make sure you’re in by nine that’s when the covids come out. .14% death rate is really really scary, but not as scary as republicans...


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

Sounds like you have a lot of hate in your heart. Jesus teach you that? Was it the passage where he kicked that queer's ass for lookin' at him funny? That was so badass.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

tehdansauce said:


> How about you queers all go to Australia and blow each other and talk about how good your “vaccines” are working?!? Make sure you’re in by nine that’s when the covids come out. .14% death rate is really really scary, but not as scary as republicans...


If you feel so strongly against us you could just keep to the other sections of the forum. More like you just want to play big man pushing hate. Come on, admit it for us. You would like a nice piece of juicy meat between your lips.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 24, 2021)

tehdansauce said:


> How about you queers all go to Australia and blow each other and talk about how good your “vaccines” are working?!? Make sure you’re in by nine that’s when the covids come out. .14% death rate is really really scary, but not as scary as republicans...


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2021)

tehdansauce said:


> How about you queers all go to Australia and blow each other and talk about how good your “vaccines” are working?!? Make sure you’re in by nine that’s when the covids come out. .14% death rate is really really scary, but not as scary as republicans...


that's kinda a long flight just for a blowjob dontcha think??? 

no worse than the common cold is what i'm hearing. yep, i once had a cold that lasted 3 years too. f'king moron.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of hate in your heart. Jesus teach you that? Was it the passage where he kicked that queer's ass for lookin' at him funny? That was so badass.


don't you dare tell him Jesus was a dark skinned Socialist!!!


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't you dare tell him Jesus was a dark skinned Socialist!!!


And ten times more hippie than anyone you'd find in Berkeley!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 24, 2021)

tehdansauce said:


> How about you queers all go to Australia


Ah, another enlightened mind (very loosely applied) sharing his wisdom/stupidity, joins the Politics section on RIU.
Just what the fuck we need here, another douchbag


printer said:


> You would like a nice piece of juicy meat between your lips.


Or maybe a penis in the anus.
The penis bouncing off/slamming against the prostrate gland is supposed to be thrilling
Ask him if it's true
Oh, also did you know that most/all homophobes are closet queers, that don't have the guts to come out (Lindsey Graham comes to my mind  ) and attempt to show their virility by trashing those that they will never be, a caring Human.
Fucking cunts they are, every last one of them.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

a letter dated 9/7, postmarked 9/10, I received 9/23..it contained an important appointment date. You can no longer trust the Post Office.









The Postal Service is slowing the mail to save money. Critics say it's a death spiral


As of Oct. 1, some first-class mail has been delivered more slowly. Some say between that and recent price increases, it spells trouble for the agency.




www.npr.org





that means locate drop box as soon as you get your ballot..Trumpy's choice DeJoy is still there..Biden hasn't gotten rid of him yet..we have a local coming up this November 2.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a letter dated 9/7, postmarked 9/10, I received 9/23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


I didn't finish my post..TRUMP!!!!


----------



## Harvest76 (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a letter dated 9/7, postmarked 9/10, I received 9/23..it contained an important appointment date. You can no longer trust the Post Office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine believing without question that a vast global conspiracy to change tens of thousands of votes is the reality despite a lack of evidence, but scoffing at the idea that small, seemingly inconsequential changes like post office delivery schedules and remote drop box availability is a real threat to our voting rights. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

i had a Rightie alone with me in an elevator..fun ensued..she basically ran off screaming..what did i say..what did i say?



well she was a healthcare worker wearing her mask under her nose..so i told her that vacc's are only 80-95% effective why only go halfway with your mask?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i had a Rightie alone with me in an elevator..fun ensued..she basically ran off screaming..what did i say..what did i say?
> 
> View attachment 5005255


So the Rightie


left?


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> Imagine believing without question that a vast global conspiracy to change tens of thousands of votes is the reality despite a lack of evidence, but scoffing at the idea that small, seemingly inconsequential changes like post office delivery schedules and remote drop box availability is a real threat to our voting rights. You can't make this shit up.


i'm hand delivering all votes from now on to Board of Elections or whatever they call in in Colorado- i can walk to it. but you know with 2020, they texted me when they didn't receive, so i filled it out and texted them back to expect..this is what we have to do now.


----------



## Harvest76 (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm hand delivering all votes from now on to Board of Elections or whatever they call in in Colorado- i can walk to it. but you know with 2020, they texted me when they didn't receive, so i filled it out and texted them back to expect..this is what we have to do now.


Luckily, I'm in a blue state, and democrats control all branches of state govt, so the Republicans haven't had an opportunity to stifle our voting rights, but the minute they do, I assure you that's exactly what they'll do.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> Luckily, I'm in a blue state, and democrats control all branches of state govt, so the Republicans haven't had an opportunity to stifle our voting rights, but the minute they do, I assure you that's exactly what they'll do.


Colorado is blue but really purple the more north and west of the rockies..here all the righties are cops and hospital just like South Florida. I'm in NOCO and my Denver attorney refers to government here as 'that group' (and not in a kind way; more like disdain)


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a letter dated 9/7, postmarked 9/10, I received 9/23..it contained an important appointment date. You can no longer trust the Post Office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Trump nominated him it was something like 4 Republican appointments to 2 Democrats in the Post Office board. So they pushed him through. Then Biden came in and nominated 2 more Democrats, so it is now 4-4 and not enough to get a majority to vote him off the island.

It's not something Biden can just have done unfortunately. The Republicans and Trump fucked us good on DeJoy.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> Luckily, I'm in a blue state, *and democrats control all branches of state govt,* so the Republicans haven't had an opportunity to stifle our voting rights, but the minute they do, I assure you that's exactly what they'll do.


ummmmm, don't let the moniker 'Democrat' fool you there are many in this party who are thieves..take Doctor Brenda of Broward County Florida:









Brenda Snipes - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





she's as dirty as the day is long and left bags of votes sitting in Opa-Locka processing center during our last Gubernatorial. Gillum won this rightfully and those votes should have been counted since the margin was razor thin..they only give you so much time for a hand count and too many to count- but yeah Santorum won.

i fvcking hate her..she's our own worst nightmare and hard to believe a Dem.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a letter dated 9/7, postmarked 9/10, I received 9/23..it contained an important appointment date. You can no longer trust the Post Office.


That's funny, I just got an email this morning from my Insurance Co. saying they hadn't received my payment and I mailed it out on the 29th.


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 8, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's funny, I just got an email this morning from my Insurance Co. saying they hadn't received my payment and I mailed it out on the 29th.


go online now and make payment until he's removed from the Board of Directors..you have to be proactive until then. there is true evil in this world and people are working against all that is good to ignite chaos.

this is true harbinger for all November 2nd contests to come.


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 8, 2021)

This should be on page one of chapter one of the book that should/will be written about the demise/failure/extinction of the phantasy/hope/supposed reality of the "American Dream"






Melting Pot?
What a fucking joke
It's alway been "Us vs Them" one way or the other, but now, really for the 1st time since the Civil War, it's American against American.
It's really not COVID-19/Border crossers/Immigrants/Communists/Socialists/N word's/Chinese/Russians that are destroying this Society.
IT'S FUCKING US!!!
Oh well 
It's time for me to burn one & sip.
That is, unfortunately or not, my reaction to life in America,
Peace out/stay safe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

State Department Investigating if Trump Officials Stole G-7 Gift Bags Meant for Foreign Leaders


There are lots of irregularities in the accounting of gifts the Trump administration received, including furs from Saudi Arabia that turned out to be fake.




slate.com


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> State Department Investigating if Trump Officials Stole G-7 Gift Bags Meant for Foreign Leaders
> 
> 
> There are lots of irregularities in the accounting of gifts the Trump administration received, including furs from Saudi Arabia that turned out to be fake.
> ...


This petty graft is a thumbnail for the big cons they ran. They’re guilty as sin, and I hope indictments are forthcoming.


----------

